# Seiko Diver’s 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1 / SPB145J1 / SPB147J1 / SPB149J1



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SPB143J1 / 145J1 / 147J1 / 149J1










Just saw this getting posted about here and thought it may be worth getting it's own thread going.























































https://www.seikowatches.com/ca-en/products/prospex/spb149j1

https://www.seikowatches.com/us-en/products/prospex/special/55th-anniversary-limited/

It looks like an LE of 5,500 and a price of 140,000 yen.

Sapphire crystal

200m

Diashield

6R35

40.5mm diameter

47.6mm lug to lug

13.2mm thick

For my part I love the size and the dial, case and hands. No chapter ring.

I have been looking for awhile and I think It is almost my perfect seiko diver dare I say it. 

There are also some non limited editions with grey and brown dials.

SPB143J1










SPB145J1










SPB147J1


----------



## bismarck_1870 (Jan 24, 2020)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

That looks really nice!!


----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

If the lug width on this is 20, this is just about as perfect as it gets.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



boatswain said:


> I have been looking for awhile and I think It is almost my perfect seiko diver dare I say it.


Four variants to choose from!


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

This is GORGEOUS

Sign me up!


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

I'm in!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

Nice to see the other variants!

I like the 143 in what appears to be a grey sunburst dial. 

Hoping those come in a little cheaper as they appear to not be limited.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

This would look great on tropic rubber I bet


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

Perfect. Count me in.......


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

I don't think I have been this certain and excited about buying a watch in a long time. 

That grey dial 143 with 62MAS inspiration at hopefully a price point in line with the 51/53 and 61/63 series of recent reinterpreted divers is just exactly what I was hoping Seiko would make but frankly I never imagined they would.

Love the size
Love the case
Love the dial
Love the hands
Love the bezel
Love the crystal 
Love the simple bracelet

That is a lot more "loves" than I have hit on this one than any other seiko diver for me. Including the blue mm300 that I have been eyeing.

Hopefully more details on the non limited models come to light soon. Especially pricing and availability.

Are they likely to be released at the same time as the LE in June or does Seiko usually stagger the non limited models behind later?


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

Ditto, throw a red triangle on the 147 and I would fly to Japan to pick it up ;-)


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

Looks a lot like my SKX mod with stargaze II dial and ceramic coin edge. But that gold seconds hand got me thinking I need to finish it off.


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

I loved the SBDC 051 but the 43mm diameter was a little too large for me, so I sold it. I've been longing for the same watch in 40-41mm.

I will definitely get this. Might even skip the TAG Aquaracer.


----------



## jrippens (Jan 15, 2010)

Any pricing on the 143 yet? That one would be my choice. I don't see why they'd make it sub 1k retail though since it would step on the SBDC's oversized toes.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

Wow. I could get down with this. Totally missed the SPB149 part of the Trilogy announcement just seeing the High Beat. Not cheap but at least accessible and enough in the edition to be able to get one. Will be following very closely. This exactly one day after getting a new green Sumo and already looking at next Seiko.


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

*SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

I'm leaning toward the non-limited grey. However it appears to have a browner tinge than the SLA017

Brother of OoO


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



JimmyMack75 said:


> I'm leaning toward the non-limited grey. However it appears to have a browner tinge than the SLA017
> 
> Brother of OoO


It does seem a bit brown.

I hope it is the same as the SLA though.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

That 143 is the watch I've been looking for for a couple of years now.

I could see this displacing a few of the watches in my collection.


----------



## izecius (Jun 4, 2015)

The 49 is indeed fantastic. Love that rubber strap to complement the dial and the yellow/gold accents are nice as well


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



Toonces said:


> That 143 is the watch I've been looking for for a couple of years now.
> 
> I could see this displacing a few of the watches in my collection.


Agreed. I've been tempted by 62MAS inspired watches but I am glad I resisted as this is spot on.

I have already mentally sold some of my collection to make room 

I'm thinking the bezel appears to be a coated brushed steel. It might have a nice semi-matte feel that pairs well with the dial. Any translations of the Japanese sites that may shed insight. I doubt it's ceramic.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

This might just be the diver I've been waiting for.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## taurnilf (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

Movement aside, this is the perfect affordable driver. Legit submariner alternative for us who can't afford


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



boatswain said:


> Agreed. I've been tempted by 62MAS inspired watches but I am glad I resisted as this is spot on.
> 
> I have already mentally sold some of my collection to make room
> 
> I'm thinking the bezel appears to be a coated brushed steel. It might have a nice semi-matte feel that pairs well with the dial. Any translations of the Japanese sites that may shed insight. I doubt it's ceramic.


You know they have an English site right? 

https://www.seikowatches.com/us-en/products/prospex/special/55th-anniversary-limited/


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

That brown 147 sings to me on first sight. Can't wait to see some real life pics, and I'm hoping the price comes in a bit lower than the limited.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

If the 143 team comes in under a grand I'm all-in. Over, I'm still in but I might have to shuffle some watch funds by selling one or two from the box.

Frankly, if the 143 is as nice as it looks, I imagine my SKX's days are numbered.


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

No mention on whether the bezels are ceramic? If they can put ceramic bezel on king turtle.. I don't see why not on this one!


----------



## Vetinari67 (Feb 19, 2017)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

Goddammit, boatswain! I'm not supposed to buy any new watches this year .. 

That thing is sublime.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bismarck_1870 (Jan 24, 2020)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

Was thinking about getting a 051/53, but I might wait for the 143. Dang it


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

dimensions look great
not a blue watch guy so might get the 147...


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



bismarck_1870 said:


> Was thinking about getting a 051/53, but I might wait for the 143. Dang it


Unless you have a larger wrist / prefer larger case dia / have tried one on, I'd wait to check these out. I have a SBDC059 that I love, but man does it wear big. Wrist is only 6.75 but still.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

So it's a little over $1300.00 right? ¥140,000


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

This would have been perfect.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

Where are people seeing prices?


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



eXis10z said:


> This would have been perfect.
> 
> View attachment 14928463


Why? So it looks like a BB58?

Brother of OoO


----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



Terry Lennox said:


> Where are people seeing prices?


Click onto the link in first page. Its stated there 140000yen

Sent from my Samsung Note 10+


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Bigggggg appreciation to @wristos on instagram. First in line at Wako this morning. Note that this is a prototype.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



Ricky T said:


> You know they have an English site right?
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/us-en/products/prospex/special/55th-anniversary-limited/


Thanks!

Updated the OP with English links 
(Japanese originally)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



ahonobaka said:


> Bigggggg appreciation to @wristos on instagram. First in line at Wako this morning. Note that this is a prototype.


That looks great!


----------



## canyon56 (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

This watch looks fantastic!


----------



## huangcjz (Mar 12, 2018)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



Toonces said:


> If the 143 team comes in under a grand I'm all-in. Over, I'm still in but I might have to shuffle some watch funds by selling one or two from the box.
> 
> Frankly, if the 143 is as nice as it looks, I imagine my SKX's days are numbered.


The non-limited ones on stainless steel bracelet will be 130,000 JPY, so over. The Limited Edition blue one is 10,000 JPY more, but comes with a stainless steel bracelet as well as the silicone strap it's on.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



huangcjz said:


> The non-limited ones on stainless steel bracelet will be 130,000 JPY, so over. The Limited Edition blue one is 10,000 JPY more, but comes with a stainless steel bracelet as well as the silicone strap it's on.


Thanks! Good to hear.

I was hoping the non limiteds would be cheaper . But I'm still not daunted yet 

However things often drop below MSRP with Seiko...

How does 130,000JPY compare to the MSRP for the SDBC051 and 061 series?


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



JimmyMack75 said:


> Why? So it looks like a BB58?
> 
> Brother of OoO


Because attractive.


----------



## taurnilf (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



huangcjz said:


> The non-limited ones on stainless steel bracelet will be 130,000 JPY, so over. The Limited Edition blue one is 10,000 JPY more, but comes with a stainless steel bracelet as well as the silicone strap it's on.


I thought it's the LE that costs 130,000 JPY?


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

SPB149/SBDC107 is the best Seiko release since years.

And think I already have a perfect strap for it.


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

v1triol said:


> SPB149/SBDC107 is the best Seiko release since years.
> 
> And think I already have a perfect strap for it.
> 
> View attachment 14928617


Agreed. I'm really excited about it. I've gotta try and be disciplined and refrain from purchasing it on release so that the price drops off to a more comfortable level.


----------



## huangcjz (Mar 12, 2018)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



boatswain said:


> Thanks! Good to hear.
> 
> I was hoping the non limiteds would be cheaper . But I'm still not daunted yet
> 
> ...


The SBDC051 is 100,000 JPY: https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/prospex/sbdc051

The SBDC061 is 110,000 JPY: https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/prospex/sbdc061

You can see the prices creeping up with every passing year...



taurnilf said:


> I thought it's the LE that costs 130,000 JPY?


No, the LE is 140,000 JPY. See Seiko's web-page for the model: https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/prospex/sbdc107

The non-LE regular ones on stainless steel bracelet will be 130,000 JPY.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



FishPizza said:


> Agreed. I'm really excited about it. I've gotta try and be disciplined and refrain from purchasing it on release so that the price drops off to a more comfortable level.


^^^ this. I know I'm buying it, only question is whether I can wait it out until the price settles down. Right now I'm thinking that's a hard NO!


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

Looks great. I like the bezel insert and the way it gives off a sheen in those lighting conditions.

The really funny thing about this watch is it really closely resembles the proportions and general feel (brushed, engraved bezel insert etc) as the MWW 62MAS homage I had a few years back. More so than any other 62 MAS remake be it Seiko (SLA017) or other microbrand.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

Awesome. This is what we had all been asking for 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



Joll71 said:


> View attachment 14927421
> 
> 
> View attachment 14927423


Hope that the SPB147 will get offered on the bracelet. Knowing Seiko's bizarre strategy with models it probably won't.......o|


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

I suppose the newer 6R35 is the justification for the non limiteds being more expensive than the 51/61 series...

I was hoping it wouldn't be more expensive than the 61. 

It seems that prices are about 15-20% less than MSRP from reputable dealers right now on those.

I think when I got my SPB079 it was about 15-20% less than MSRP "on sale" from a good AD shortly after initial release.

So is it reasonable to assume that these will be available around 105,000 JY? Putting it right around $1,000USD?

That's not cheap.


----------



## Kashoggi (Jan 13, 2018)

Will the bracelet have the clasp with that ugly extender?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

These watches seem to deserve a good nickname.

Since "6RMAS" is already taken by the '51 series....

?


----------



## huangcjz (Mar 12, 2018)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



boatswain said:


> These watches seem to deserve a good nickname. Since "6RMAS" is already taken by the '51 series...?


" '35MAS", since they have a 6R35 movement rather than a 6R15 movement.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

"2K20MAS" or 2KMAS in short


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

That is a stunning watch. I like it and will most likely get one.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

There will have to be proof the 6r35 is MUCH improved over the 6r15, and I'm not talking about 20 more hours of PR, which is worthless to me. If it's not more consistent I'm not wasting a penny on anymore watches with a 6r movement.

After owning/having 7 of those irratic bastards I'm done, and no way I'd spend over $700 for one.


----------



## huangcjz (Mar 12, 2018)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



v1triol said:


> "2K20MAS" or 2KMAS in short


Don't give Seiko ideas, or they'll start pricing future versions of these at $2,000 USD...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

For some of the pics the bezel looks like it may be engraved. And with the samurai getting a ceramic bezel I believe I am now beginning to wonder and even hope that the insert is brushed ceramic. 

I kind of like "35MAS".

a Japanese sea critter name would also be great.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

Crap. $1300 is a lot of moolah. We're getting awfully close to Doxa Sub territory. I mean, I'm all about Seiko but for me this isn't spontaneous purchase territory.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

My SKX just breathed a sigh of relief. LOL.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



boatswain said:


> For some of the pics the bezel looks like it may be engraved. And with the samurai getting a ceramic bezel I believe I am now beginning to wonder and even hope that the insert is brushed ceramic.


Wonder no more my friend, brushed ceramic it is
https://monochrome-watches.com/seik...spb149-modern-62mas-reissue-1965-specs-price/


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

why do u guys think these watches needs a nickname? U guys are trying too hard. These watches doesn't needs a nickname to be appreciated. Leave them alone.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

I'm stunned that these weren't at least 44mm. Is Seiko perhaps catching on that there's demand for watches that aren't gargantuan?

Price is pretty steep, though.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



boatswain said:


> Are they likely to be released at the same time as the LE in June or does Seiko usually stagger the non limited models behind later?


I think it's slated for a June release.

And may I add - the case side profile really captures the essence of how a vintage diver should look, thin and slightly contoured.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



yvliew said:


> why do u guys think these watches needs a nickname? U guys are trying too hard. These watches doesn't needs a nickname to be appreciated. Leave them alone.


It's traditional, you can't argue with it......


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



Joll71 said:


> Wonder no more my friend, brushed ceramic it is
> https://monochrome-watches.com/seik...spb149-modern-62mas-reissue-1965-specs-price/


That is great news 

Brushed ceramic is .

Especially combined with the recessed lume pip.

I have loved the couple watches I have handled with brushed ceramic inserts.

Best of all worlds I think.

as much as I love fully lumed inserts for the light show. I don't like that they can be susceptible to discolouration and damage to the exposed lume paint.


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



59yukon01 said:


> There will have to be proof the 6r35 is MUCH improved over the 6r15, and I'm not talking about 20 more hours of PR, which is worthless to me. If it's not more consistent I'm not wasting a penny on anymore watches with a 6r movement.
> 
> After owning/having 7 of those irratic bastards I'm done, and no way I'd spend over $700 for one.


My new black alpinist with 6r35 is +3\24h ;but I think it will get better cos I just got the watch.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



GEO_79 said:


> My new black alpinist with 6r35 is +3\24h ;but I think it will get better cos I just got the watch.


My SARB was +3 spd when I first bought it. A year later it was losing 15 to 20 spd. Seems to have stabilized at about that rate.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



huangcjz said:


> Don't give Seiko ideas, or they'll start pricing future versions of these at $2,000 USD...


At $2k price tag it should have 8L35 inside, or ideally $1.5k version powered by 6L35


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



boatswain said:


> Nice to see the other variants!
> 
> I like the 143 in what appears to be a grey sunburst dial.
> 
> Hoping those come in a little cheaper as they appear to not be limited.


I came here to post about this. I have the SBDC053 and love the watch and the one thing I'd change is the size to 40mm. Seiko has answered my wishes for once. While it's getting up in price I don't care. This is an instant buy for me! Boatswain you're in Vancouver yes? As am I. There's a YouTube 24 hours at a time who also lives here, lend him some watches for review. We should have a little gathering sometime in the future


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



GEO_79 said:


> My new black alpinist with 6r35 is +3\24h ;but I think it will get better cos I just got the watch.


+3 s/d is great......but see the reply below for what your future may bring. The ones I've had if on the + side when bought new get even faster within a year, and if on the - when new, will then get slower.



MX793 said:


> My SARB was +3 spd when I first bought it. A year later it was losing 15 to 20 spd. Seems to have stabilized at about that rate.


Give it another year and it may be back to gaining that amount a day. I've got one that's done that. Like I said..... erratic bastards.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



Joll71 said:


> View attachment 14927421
> 
> 
> View attachment 14927423


wow I am sooo going to visit this online catalogue I never had a clue existed thanks!


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



boatswain said:


> Agreed. I've been tempted by 62MAS inspired watches but I am glad I resisted as this is spot on.
> 
> I have already mentally sold some of my collection to make room
> 
> I'm thinking the bezel appears to be a coated brushed steel. It might have a nice semi-matte feel that pairs well with the dial. Any translations of the Japanese sites that may shed insight. I doubt it's ceramic.


Monochrome reporting its ceramic bezel!

https://monochrome-watches.com/seik...spb149-modern-62mas-reissue-1965-specs-price/


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



Predictabilly said:


> wow I am sooo going to visit this online catalogue I never had a clue existed thanks!


Sorry buddy, Seiko took it down - they put it up by mistake, most of these watches aren't officially announced yet!


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



59yukon01 said:


> +3 s/d is great......but see the reply below for what your future may bring. The ones I've had if on the + side when bought new get even faster within a year, and if on the - when new, will then get slower.
> 
> Give it another year and it may be back to gaining that amount a day. I've got one that's done that. Like I said..... erratic bastards.


The watch is 2 years old now. Still running at around -15 spd.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



boatswain said:


> I suppose the newer 6R35 is the justification for the non limiteds being more expensive than the 51/61 series...
> 
> I was hoping it wouldn't be more expensive than the 61.
> 
> ...


I got my SBDC053 for $620 cad brand new from an AD.

But keep in mind it's limited (yes 5500 is quite a lot but they will definitely sell every last one of these)


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



59yukon01 said:


> There will have to be proof the 6r35 is MUCH improved over the 6r15, and I'm not talking about 20 more hours of PR, which is worthless to me. If it's not more consistent I'm not wasting a penny on anymore watches with a 6r movement.
> 
> After owning/having 7 of those irratic bastards I'm done, and no way I'd spend over $700 for one.


Interesting. Owned SARB033 and current SBDC053 and both ran to within 7 seconds fast per day at worst.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



MX793 said:


> I'm stunned that these weren't at least 44mm. Is Seiko perhaps catching on that there's demand for watches that aren't gargantuan?
> 
> Price is pretty steep, though.


to be honest I had given up that they would ever release a diver in the 40mm or under range with the exception of the 2017 62MAS LE.

I'm actually so excited now.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



Joll71 said:


> Sorry buddy, Seiko took it down - they put it up by mistake, most of these watches aren't officially announced yet!


Damn it! Was it in pdf and you were able to download it? Seiya japan also puts upcoming releases on their website but I'm sure they only do so once they are allowed. Average bro's IG/YT said there's quite a few cool watches in the pipeline including a more traditional version of the new Alpinist with one crown and time and date but same case and hands.


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



59yukon01 said:


> +3 s/d is great......but see the reply below for what your future may bring. The ones I've had if on the + side when bought new get even faster within a year, and if on the - when new, will then get slower.
> 
> Give it another year and it may be back to gaining that amount a day. I've got one that's done that. Like I said..... erratic bastards.


Strange; I have 3 watches with 6r15 and all 3 are betwen +4 and + 6\24 h I must be lucky or something cos I had these watches for years( first gen sumo ; Seiko field watch SARG005 and a 3rd gen monster)


----------



## huangcjz (Mar 12, 2018)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



Predictabilly said:


> Damn it! Was it in pdf and you were able to download it? Seiya japan also puts upcoming releases on their website but I'm sure they only do so once they are allowed. Average bro's IG/YT said there's quite a few cool watches in the pipeline including a more traditional version of the new Alpinist with one crown and time and date but same case and hands.


Yep, here are the new Alpinists:


http://imgur.com/43DmCxE


There are posts about all the other new watches in the new and upcoming Seiko watches thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-1589.html

There's another thread about the new Alpinists as well: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/2020-alpinist-spb155j1-spb157j1-spb159j1-5141585.html

Official announcement will probably come in a couple of weeks' time on Friday 20th March.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



Predictabilly said:


> Interesting. Owned SARB033 and current SBDC053 and both ran to within 7 seconds fast per day at worst.


How long did you own them?


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



Predictabilly said:


> to be honest I had given up that they would ever release a diver in the 40mm or under range with the exception of the 2017 62MAS LE.
> 
> I'm actually so excited now.


I was in the same boat.
Ticks all the boxes, except not in a black dial variant.
This might be a contender for my first ever seiko.


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

When can you buy/preorder and what sites are the best?


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



59yukon01 said:


> How long did you own them?


The SARB033 for a little over a year and the SBDC053 since November


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



huangcjz said:


> Yep, here are the new Alpinists:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/43DmCxE
> ...


Thanks for the link. This isn't even the watches I was talking about- these are even better!


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



Jason Bourne said:


> When can you buy/preorder and what sites are the best?


Gnomon watches should have them eventually. For Japanese websites try Seiya Japan and japan online store


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



huangcjz said:


> Yep, here are the new Alpinists:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/43DmCxE
> ...


This is one of the watches I was talking about


----------



## huangcjz (Mar 12, 2018)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



Predictabilly said:


> This is one of the watches I was talking about


Oh, those are Japanese Domestic Market-only models, hence the SZ- model number prefix and lack of PROSPEX or PRESAGE branding. They won't be available internationally - you'll have to import them like with the SARBs if you want one.


----------



## huangcjz (Mar 12, 2018)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

Double post.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

These look great. Loved the 62MAS when it came out but didn't want to spend that much. Liked the SPB051/053 but it was too big for me.

Size is spot on at 40.5mm and 47.6mm lug to lug. Sapphire crystal, screw down crown, no risk of misaligned chapter ring, and brushed ceramic bezel are wins.

Only things I don't like are the unsigned crown and the bezel width which to my eye looks a bit 'fat'. Also not keen on the retail price so will have to see how much of a discount I can get before considering.

Keeping an eye on that blue dial SPB149 though. The brown dial with gold accents is lovely but I'm still in a blue dial watch hunt at the moment.

My turtle could be in danger. I also paid under $260 USD for it but I have to consider the upgrades in the SPB149. Hmmm.


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

I hope these lugs are 20mm. No more 19mm lug please!


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



huangcjz said:


> Oh, those are Japanese Domestic Market-only models, hence the SZ- model number prefix and lack of PROSPEX or PRESAGE branding. They won't be available internationally - you'll have to import them like with the SARBs if you want one.


Would I not be able to just order from them and have them ship to me and then I pay the usual custom fees? Not that I would consider getting any of them anymore- I'm going to re-buy the SARB033 and put it on an uncle Seiko president bracelet! Then I'm quite certain the blue dial new Alpinist reduced and the SPB149 are pretty much must buys....maybe I'll sell the Tudor GMT


----------



## huangcjz (Mar 12, 2018)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



Predictabilly said:


> Would I not be able to just order from them and have them ship to me and then I pay the usual custom fees?


Yes, that is what I meant - you have to order them from a Japanese retailer.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

I'll be the devil's advocate and come out and say that, although I do like the 6217 as much as the next guy.. This falls a little short. It's better than the last re-creation no doubt, but this one looks kinda empty in a way, not sure how to explain it. The bezel is as huangjczwcjyz pointed out too thich, the 60-pip is not round. Maybe they're going for the Tudor look a little much?
I personally don't love it but I'm glad others do of course. Just wanna warn you so you don't buy on hope of gratifying that 62MAS fix and being disappointed!


----------



## ashcrow (Sep 10, 2017)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



vexXed said:


> These look great. Loved the 62MAS when it came out but didn't want to spend that much. Liked the SPB051/053 but it was too big for me.
> 
> Size is spot on at 40.5mm and 47.6mm lug to lug. Sapphire crystal, screw down crown, no risk of misaligned chapter ring, and brushed ceramic bezel are wins.
> 
> ...


same thoughts. find the bezel a bit fat. oh well...there's no perfect. this is 1 of the nearest it can get. lol.


----------



## taurnilf (Sep 30, 2013)

Bezel might be a bit fat but imo, it's still the best looking seiko diver model since the original 62mas.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1 / SPB147J1 / SPB149J1*

Thread title renamed to include the 143 and 147


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1 / SPB147J1 / SPB149J1*

I was just wondering about the case shape and dimensions of these versus the SLA017, the diameter is slightly bigger (40.5mm vs 39.9mm for the SLA017), but not to be noticeable. Nearly a millimetre thinner than the SLA017 and pretty much the same lug to lug distance. There is the addition of a beveled edge along the case, which looks to soften it in comparison to the SLA017, which appears almost brutally slab sided (in a handsome way!). What concerns me, now the initial child-like excitement has passed, is that the bezel looks quite thick (I think someone already said this.....) and I'm wondering if this will unbalance the look......


----------



## huangcjz (Mar 12, 2018)

*Re: Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1 / SPB147J1 / SPB149J1*



boatswain said:


> Thread title renamed to include the 143 and 147


The SPB145 exists as well! That looks very similar to the 143, because the 143 is a charcoal grey which has a hint of brown in it as well, but has a brown dial and "vintage-look" faux-patinated lume instead of green lume. It's hard to tell he difference from the dial colour, it's easy to get them mixed up, so it's easier to tell from the lume colour difference. It's different to the golden-brown dial of the 147, it's closer to the 143's dial in shade.



Tickstart said:


> huangjczwcjyz


I'm not Polish, I don't have that many jczwcjyz's in my name!


----------



## yannssolo (Mar 11, 2019)

Thanks you ! I think i like all of them.
Seiko has made a jump in every fields comparing to others brands and filled the gap for watches around 1000 - 1500 usd.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

*Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1 / SPB147J1 / SPB149J1*



59yukon01 said:


> There will have to be proof the 6r35 is MUCH improved over the 6r15, and I'm not talking about 20 more hours of PR, which is worthless to me. If it's not more consistent I'm not wasting a penny on anymore watches with a 6r movement.
> 
> After owning/having 7 of those irratic bastards I'm done, and no way I'd spend over $700 for one.


I'm kinda with ya on this. I've owned many 4Rs and 6Rs and they're all the same...really REALLY inconsistent positional variances. There's no point getting excited when it's reading within COSC specs while dial up on the timegrapher. Flip it dial down and you'll end up losing over 50 degrees amplitude and it'll be running at like -20 or +20 sec. The only Seiko I've ever had that has exceptional positional variance is my MM300, but that has the 8L35 movement.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

*Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1 / SPB147J1 / SPB149J1*



GEO_79 said:


> My new black alpinist with 6r35 is +3\24h ;but I think it will get better cos I just got the watch.


You're lucky. Mine was running nowhere close to that, and barely within Seiko's specs.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1 / SPB147J1 / SPB149J1*



huangcjz said:


> The SPB145 exists as well! That looks very similar to the 143, because the 143 is a charcoal grey which has a hint of brown in it as well, but has a brown dial and "vintage-look" faux-patinated lume instead of green lume. It's hard to tell he difference from the dial colour, it's easy to get them mixed up, so it's easier to tell from the lume colour difference. It's different to the golden-brown dial of the 147, it's closer to the 143's dial in shade.
> 
> I'm not Polish, I don't have that many jczwcjyz's in my name!


I thought that there was a missing number there Thanks

I think I have it sorted now.

143- grey dial, green lume

145-brown dial, vintage lume, steel hands and indices, white bezel markings

147- brown dial, vintage lume, gilt hands ,indices, and bezel markings

149-blue dial, green lume, Limited edition.



















I will update the title and original post


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1 / SPB147J1 / SPB149J1*



Watch_it_Captain said:


> You're lucky. Mine was running nowhere close to that, and barely within Seiko's specs.


You need to wait a week or two to settle,to spread the oils inside the movement.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

*Re: Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1 / SPB147J1 / SPB149J1*



GEO_79 said:


> You need to wait a week or two to settle,to spread the oils inside the movement.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Almost a month after receiving it was still running the same.


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1 / SPB147J1 / SPB149J1*



Watch_it_Captain said:


> Almost a month after receiving it was still running the same.


How do you check your watch accuracy?

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

*Re: Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1 / SPB147J1 / SPB149J1*



GEO_79 said:


> How do you check your watch accuracy?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


I take the mean average of six positions (on the time grapher), but then I bounce that off of the daily average while on wrist. It's usually pretty close...within a couple seconds at most.


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1 / SPB147J1 / SPB149J1*



Watch_it_Captain said:


> I take the mean average of six positions (on the time grapher), but then I bounce that off of the daily average while on wrist. It's usually pretty close...within a couple seconds at most.


Most of the time I keep my watch on the wrist and I check the accuracy after a quartz watch or an atomic clock. I also wind up my watch 30-40 times before I put it on the wrist.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

*Re: Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1 / SPB147J1 / SPB149J1*



GEO_79 said:


> I keep my watch always on the wrist and I check his accuracy after a quartz watch or an atomic clock. I also wind up my watch 30-40 times before I put it on the wrist.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


My whole point is on most Swiss, ETA, Sellita movements I've owned, the positional variance has been fairly good...I'd say within 10 seconds of each other, tops. On the other hand, I've had many Seikos that ran 0-5 sec/day dial up, but then ran + or - 20 sec/day or more in another position. That positional variance just goes to show how unregulated and unreliable a lot of Seiko movements are.


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1 / SPB147J1 / SPB149J1*



Watch_it_Captain said:


> My whole point is on most Swiss, ETA, Sellita movements I've owned, the positional variance has been fairly good...I'd say within 10 seconds of each other, tops. On the other hand, I've had many Seikos that ran 0-5 sec/day dial up, but then ran + or - 20 sec/day or more in another position. That positional variance just goes to show how unregulated and unreliable a lot of Seiko movements are.


My experience with Seiko movements is very good, as good as my Rolex watches. Al my Seiko's have COSC accuracy.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1 / SPB147J1 / SPB149J1*



Watch_it_Captain said:


> My whole point is on most Swiss, ETA, Sellita movements I've owned, the positional variance has been fairly good...I'd say within 10 seconds of each other, tops. On the other hand, I've had many Seikos that ran 0-5 sec/day dial up, but then ran + or - 20 sec/day or more in another position. That positional variance just goes to show how unregulated and unreliable a lot of Seiko movements are.


Agree with you on ETA movements, as for Seikos, my experience is the 7S/4R/6R movements have quite a bit of variance, but the 8L and GS movements I've had have been very consistent. In my experience, the 8L movements have better positional variance than ETA movements.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

*Re: Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1 / SPB147J1 / SPB149J1*



aalin13 said:


> Agree with you on ETA movements, as for Seikos, my experience is the 7S/4R/6R movements have quite a bit of variance, but the 8L and GS movements I've had have been very consistent. In my experience, the 8L movements have better positional variance than ETA movements.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Absolutely agree. GS movements are outstanding, and my 8L is +8 sec/day regardless of what position it's in.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

*Re: Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1 / SPB147J1 / SPB149J1*



Watch_it_Captain said:


> Absolutely agree. GS movements are outstanding, and my 8L is +8 sec/day regardless of what position it's in.


GS movements are adjusted in 6 positions to a static accuracy that is comparable to COSC. Of course they are excellent.

The 8L movements are unadjusted. Anecdotally they are better than the 7S family, but I would say they aren't really any better than mid-grade (elabore) ETA in terms of overall performance. Considering the prices Seiko sells watches using the 8Ls for these days, they underperform the competition. The cheapest 8L you can get is the SBDX023 MM300 that goes for $2800-$3000. The various LEs that use it are $4000+. For that kind of money, you can easily find a chronometer grade Swiss watch, or at least a top grade.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

*Re: Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1 / SPB147J1 / SPB149J1*



MX793 said:


> GS movements are adjusted in 6 positions to a static accuracy that is comparable to COSC. Of course they are excellent.
> 
> The 8L movements are unadjusted. Anecdotally they are better than the 7S family, but I would say they aren't really any better than mid-grade (elabore) ETA in terms of overall performance. Considering the prices Seiko sells watches using the 8Ls for these days, they underperform the competition. The cheapest 8L you can get is the SBDX023 MM300 that goes for $2800-$3000. The various LEs that use it are $4000+. For that kind of money, you can easily find a chronometer grade Swiss watch, or at least a top grade.


Yeah, Seiko needs to step up their game with regards to their movement accuracy.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

*Re: Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1 / SPB147J1 / SPB149J1*



Hornet99 said:


> I was just wondering about the case shape and dimensions of these versus the SLA017, the diameter is slightly bigger (40.5mm vs 39.9mm for the SLA017), but not to be noticeable...
> 
> What concerns me, now the initial child-like excitement has passed, is that the bezel looks quite thick (I think someone already said this.....) and I'm wondering if this will unbalance the look......


It's a valid concern but, looking at them side by side, I actually like the thicker bezel vs. the SLA017. I am hoping it will make the watch look a bit smaller when on wrist.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I like the 14x series dimensions and softer case shape personally. The case looks more modern and refined as is natural for this series as modern look at the 62MAS. 

I imagine the broader bezel and compact dial will make these appear like 38 or 39mm on the wrist, which I personally really like. 

If I was tweaking the design to my ideal tastes I would have the bezel triangle have a broader base like the MM300s and add a frame on the date window. But really this hits a lot of marks for me and is closer to my ideal seiko diver than any others I’ve seen.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm going to have to be in. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I was so excited when this watch was confirmed to be 40.5mm. It’s a great looking and great sized diver with a decent movement, sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel insert. But the more I think about it, the less I feel like dropping $1300 US (or even $800 US at street prices) on one. It’s really overpriced.

Only 4-5 years ago you could buy a 2nd generation Seiko Monster with the hacking/handwinding 4R36 movement. So you’re getting an admittedly better 6R35 movement, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel insert, better bracelet and clasp and better case finishing. But is that really worth about 5 times the price?

I love everything about this watch, but unless I can find one at a really good deal in a few years I’ll probably skip it.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Ah crap. Now that I've seen them side by side, I prefer to older model with the thin bezel. Seeing them compared like that, the 14x's bezel is really wide.

I don't know if I can unsee that. 

Between the bezel width and the price, I might be out fellas. I guess I'll put this in the maybe pile until I see what the street price settles at, and see some on-the-wrist shots.


----------



## huangcjz (Mar 12, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> I was so excited when this watch was confirmed to be 40.5mm. It's a great looking and great sized diver with a decent movement, sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel insert. But the more I think about it, the less I feel like dropping $1300 US (or even $800 US at street prices) on one. It's really overpriced.
> 
> Only 4-5 years ago you could buy a 2nd generation Seiko Monster with the hacking/handwinding 4R36 movement. So you're getting an admittedly better 6R35 movement, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel insert, better bracelet and clasp and better case finishing. But is that really worth about 5 times the price?
> 
> I love everything about this watch, but unless I can find one at a really good deal in a few years I'll probably skip it.


Look at the prices that people are willing to pay for used Monsters, Sporks, Arnies etc. with their lesser specs - far above their original prices when new, and even when there are newer-gen Monsters available that people don't like as much. Monsters are hardly rare watches, either. Those prices show that the demand is out there, and Seiko sees it too and wants a piece of that. As they're a business, I guess you can't blame them for doing what they're meant to do to make money. But of course it sucks for the rest of us out there who aren't willing to pay those prices. But it's just fact now, and we have to get used to it, and either buy or not buy. As long as there are enough people generating the demand who are willing to pay those prices, Seiko don't care about our feelings.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> I like the 14x series dimensions and softer case shape personally. The case looks more modern and refined as is natural for this series as modern look at the 62MAS.
> 
> I imagine the broader bezel and compact dial will make these appear like 38 or 39mm on the wrist, which I personally really like.
> 
> If I was tweaking the design to my ideal tastes I would have the bezel triangle have a broader base like the MM300s and add a frame on the date window. But really this hits a lot of marks for me and is closer to my ideal seiko diver than any others I've seen.


Hmm, I think I'm ambivalent about this triangle vs the idea of a wider one. But it kind of makes me smile that Seiko can't get their QC right even with a render (notice the misaligned lume pip relative to the triangle in some of the renders ).

I think I'm okay with the wider and different bezel vis-a-vis the 62MAS. I slightly prefer the OG'd thinness and markings, but I'm cool with this different look too. And if it makes everything look smaller to the eye, I'm all for it.

Good point about the lack of a date frame. But I too think I can live without it.



Toonces said:


> Ah crap. Now that I've seen them side by side, I prefer to older model with the thin bezel. Seeing them compared like that, the 14x's bezel is really wide.
> 
> I don't know if I can unsee that.
> 
> Between the bezel width and the price, I might be out fellas. I guess I'll put this in the maybe pile until I see what the street price settles at, and see some on-the-wrist shots.


I too am a very interested maybe. I'd have preferred around $800, and the limited #s raise the possibility that they'd sell at a premium preowned.

As for color way, they all look great, so it'll be hard for me to decide since I'd only go for one at the price point.

I love the OG color way. But the blue is very very cool, as is the gilt. Hmm . . .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz (Mar 12, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> the limited #s raise the possibility that they'd sell at a premium preowned.


It's only the steel blue one which is a Limited Edition of 5,500 pieces. The other 3 colours are not Limited Editions.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1 / SPB147J1 / SPB149J1*



Silvek said:


> It's a valid concern but, looking at them side by side, I actually like the thicker bezel vs. the SLA017. I am hoping it will make the watch look a bit smaller when on wrist.
> 
> View attachment 14933629


What worries me is that it turns out to look like the Armida A12. There's something about this case design that is on a knife edge (IMHO), it can look fantastic (SLA017) or can look like it's got a massive chin (Armida A12). Hopefully the photos illustrate what I'm saying......





































Also, whilst I was looking back at my photos of the Armida A12 I found these comparisons between the SBDC051 and the Armida....



















.....considering the size difference between the two it's interesting.

I'm wondering if the thicker bezel accentuates the lugs?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Toonces said:


> Ah crap. Now that I've seen them side by side, I prefer to older model with the thin bezel. Seeing them compared like that, the 14x's bezel is really wide.
> 
> I don't know if I can unsee that.
> 
> Between the bezel width and the price, I might be out fellas. I guess I'll put this in the maybe pile until I see what the street price settles at, and see some on-the-wrist shots.


What with the lack of clarity on pricing for the none LE versions, when they'll be available and the bezel width it sounds like waiting until some in the wild shots are out there is wise.


----------



## huangcjz (Mar 12, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> What with the lack of clarity on pricing for the none LE versions, when they'll be available and the bezel width it sounds like waiting until some in the wild shots are out there is wise.


The non-LE versions on bracelet only will be 130,000 JPY, 10,000 JPY less than the Limited Edition (which comes with both a silicone strap and a bracelet).

It's just not known what the model on the silicone strap only will cost, but they are usually 20,000 JPY less than the model on bracelet - that is the case with this year's 6105 modern re-interpretation (140,000 JPY vs. 120,000 JPY, slightly more than these 35MASes), and with the SBDC051 and SBDC053 6RMAS (100,000 JPY vs. 80,000 JPY).

Availability will be June or July, I can't remember which.

The official announcement will probably come on Friday 20th March.

Seiko are planning to hold an event in New York in early April for press and retailers to go hands-on with their new releases to replace the cancelled Grand Seiko Summit, and there were said to be events in Miami and possibly London in late March after the official announcement as well, which will probably be the first chance for people to take real-life photos of prototypes, but who knows at this point with the coronavirus. I heard about the Miami event earlier than hearing about the New York event, but when the New York event was mentioned, the Miami one wasn't mentioned again.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

*Re: Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1 / SPB147J1 / SPB149J1*



boatswain said:


> I thought that there was a missing number there Thanks
> 
> I think I have it sorted now.
> 
> ...


Wow that 143 I wouldn't mind as second place to the 149


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> I was so excited when this watch was confirmed to be 40.5mm. It's a great looking and great sized diver with a decent movement, sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel insert. But the more I think about it, the less I feel like dropping $1300 US (or even $800 US at street prices) on one. It's really overpriced.
> 
> Only 4-5 years ago you could buy a 2nd generation Seiko Monster with the hacking/handwinding 4R36 movement. So you're getting an admittedly better 6R35 movement, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel insert, better bracelet and clasp and better case finishing. But is that really worth about 5 times the price?
> 
> I love everything about this watch, but unless I can find one at a really good deal in a few years I'll probably skip it.


I get what you're saying but those times have passed unfortunately.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

huangcjz said:


> Look at the prices that people are willing to pay for used Monsters, Sporks, Arnies etc. with their lesser specs - far above their original prices when new, and even when there are newer-gen Monsters available that people don't like as much. Monsters are hardly rare watches, either. Those prices show that the demand is out there, and Seiko sees it too and wants a piece of that. As they're a business, I guess you can't blame them for doing what they're meant to do to make money. But of course it sucks for the rest of us out there who aren't willing to pay those prices. But it's just fact now, and we have to get used to it, and either buy or not buy. As long as there are enough people generating the demand who are willing to pay those prices, Seiko don't care about our feelings.


Guys it's not about feelings...things get more expensive over time, a business has to remain profitable. Could they improve in a few areas? Yes, but you can say that about almost anybody or any company. Lexus used to say the relentless pursuit of perfection.


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

*SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

It's quite well specced and may well be very well finished. This would justify the price one the hype has died down and are available for around $800.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

*Re: Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1 / SPB147J1 / SPB149J1*



Hornet99 said:


> What worries me is that it turns out to look like the Armida A12. There's something about this case design that is on a knife edge (IMHO), it can look fantastic (SLA017) or can look like it's got a massive chin (Armida A12). Hopefully the photos illustrate what I'm saying......
> 
> Also, whilst I was looking back at my photos of the Armida A12 I found these comparisons between the SBDC051 and the Armida....
> 
> ...


I wouldn't worry at all, the armida is...how can I be nice about this...not a nice or well designed or executed watch.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1 / SPB147J1 / SPB149J1*



Predictabilly said:


> I wouldn't worry at all, the armida is...how can I be nice about this...not a nice or well designed or executed watch.


Hmmmmm, firstly we'll have to disagree on Armida's quality. The Armida was, for the price point especially, well finished and robust. Not shoddy in any way.

Secondly you're missing my point, which was about geometry and proportions. The point I'm making is that small changes in the proportions, such as the bezel width in relation to the case size and dial size can significantly alter the look and feel of a design. Seiko seem to have changed the proportions/geometry here and that's what is concerning me.

Look at the slew of 62mas homages there were and how these all looked subtly different depending on how the interpretation of the original dimensions.......


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

59yukon01 said:


> GEO_79 said:
> 
> 
> > My new black alpinist with 6r35 is +3\24h ;but I think it will get better cos I just got the watch.
> ...


Alternatively, you can can also regulate your movement yourself with minimal equipment. I regularly do so with my incoming watch that are slow. I don't mind +6secs/24h but -4 secs ticks me off. Loads of tutorials on YouTube. Keep a very light hand and it's easily done. That said, my latest 6R15 and 4R3X movements have been showing good accuracy out of the box.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

huangcjz said:


> It's only the steel blue one which is a Limited Edition of 5,500 pieces. The other 3 colours are not Limited Editions.


Thanks. Must've misread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

*Re: Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1 / SPB147J1 / SPB149J1*



Hornet99 said:


> Hmmmmm, firstly we'll have to disagree on Armida's quality. The Armida was, for the price point especially, well finished and robust. Not shoddy in any way.
> 
> Secondly you're missing my point, which was about geometry and proportions. The point I'm making is that small changes in the proportions, such as the bezel width in relation to the case size and dial size can significantly alter the look and feel of a design. Seiko seem to have changed the proportions/geometry here and that's what is concerning me.
> 
> Look at the slew of 62mas homages there were and how these all looked subtly different depending on how the interpretation of the original dimensions.......


Ok fair enough. I also see what him mean about the lugs on the Armida and don't think it'll apply to these seikos


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

What's the bet, they will still screw up the dial and bezel alignment. Looking at the photos, it seems it's there. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

I extracted these from the Seiko catalog. Here are all four the models. :-d


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

*Re: Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1 / SPB147J1 / SPB149J1*



GEO_79 said:


> How do you check your watch accuracy?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


I don't think I answered your question. I check for accuracy by going to time.gov. I was referring to how I check for accuracy after I've regulated the movements. Sorry if that was confusing.


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

Saw the Instagram pic of the blue dial with black bezel. I’m hoping it’s fake, because the black bezel with the printing is pretty thick. It makes the dimensions look off and not well proportioned.


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

Really like the look of these. Perfect size for me and some proper heritage in their dna plus a brushed ceramic bezel insert sounds intriguing. Not impressed with the 6r15 in my sarb033 so hoping the 6r35 is going to prove to be more consistent?

I'm liking the blue and grey versions....possibly the grey one even a little more for its sombre tones and even more direct lineage (believe the original was grey?) I wonder what price they will settle at. At 800 dollars I would snap one up.

What are these watches competing with at this price point? Longines hydroconquest? Oris aquis/65? I have to say other than movement, this is looking a lot more appealing to me personally.


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

sold my mm200 to get this!


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

kyle1234c said:


> Really like the look of these. Perfect size for me and some proper heritage in their dna plus a brushed ceramic bezel insert sounds intriguing. Not impressed with the 6r15 in my sarb033 so hoping the 6r35 is going to prove to be more consistent?
> 
> I'm liking the blue and grey versions....possibly the grey one even a little more for its sombre tones and even more direct lineage (believe the original was grey?) I wonder what price they will settle at. At 800 dollars I would snap one up.
> 
> What are these watches competing with at this price point? Longines hydroconquest? Oris aquis/65? I have to say other than movement, this is looking a lot more appealing to me personally.


Comparing retail to retail (not retail to GM), the Aquis and 65 are closer to $2000 (I think the RRP on the Aquis on bracelet is up to $2200 now), so a fair bit higher. You can find them for less. I think Gnomon sells the Aquis on bracelet for like $1700 and I'm pretty sure they're an AD. Still a bit more than RRP on the Seiko. The Hydroconquest is around $1600, so a bit higher but closer.

Tissot Seastars are comfortably under $1000, including the newest ones with the silicon hairspring. ($850 on bracelet for the Silicium movement)
Hamilton Khaki Scuba is just under $800
CWard C60 Tridents are like $950 on bracelet
Mido Oceanstar is around $930 and the retro "Tribute" version is $1,150
Steinhart Ocean One is around $500
Squale 20 Atmos is around $600

Lots of good watches for considerably less money.


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sassi said:


> I extracted these from the Seiko catalog. Here are all four the models. :-d
> 
> View attachment 14934735
> 
> ...


Looks like they have ceramic bezels on the non-limited editions as well.


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1 / SPB147J1 / SPB149J1*



Watch_it_Captain said:


> I don't think I answered your question. I check for accuracy by going to time.gov. I was referring to how I check for accuracy after I've regulated the movements. Sorry if that was confusing.


Haha, I understand. Yeah it looks like you have some accuracy problem with your Seiko. I've been really lucky with my Seiko, I have 13 of them.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

flame2000 said:


> Looks like they have ceramic bezels on the non-limited editions as well.


Yes, I think I read somewhere they are brushed ceramic bezels.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

GEO_79 said:


> Haha, I understand. Yeah it looks like you have some accuracy problem with your Seiko. I've been really lucky with my Seiko, I have 13 of them.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


I've probably owned 50 or so and I'd say that overall, maybe 5 were reliable and consistent. But somehow, someway, I keep buying them lol. Something something "definition of insanity", or something like that


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

MX793 said:


> kyle1234c said:
> 
> 
> > Really like the look of these. Perfect size for me and some proper heritage in their dna plus a brushed ceramic bezel insert sounds intriguing. Not impressed with the 6r15 in my sarb033 so hoping the 6r35 is going to prove to be more consistent?
> ...


True, a lot of nice watches, but I think in terms of size, case shape, dial etc I prefer the seiko. Swatch do a nice job on basic automatic movements though.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1 / SPB147J1 / SPB149J1*



Hornet99 said:


> Hmmmmm, firstly we'll have to disagree on Armida's quality. The Armida was, for the price point especially, well finished and robust. Not shoddy in any way.
> 
> Secondly you're missing my point, which was about geometry and proportions. The point I'm making is that small changes in the proportions, such as the bezel width in relation to the case size and dial size can significantly alter the look and feel of a design. Seiko seem to have changed the proportions/geometry here and that's what is concerning me.
> 
> Look at the slew of 62mas homages there were and how these all looked subtly different depending on how the interpretation of the original dimensions.......


Looking at the A12 I was always held back by the lug proportions. They appeared slightly too long for the case design to my eye and I believe also left a gap between the case and strap.

Like the original this case style benefits from short lugs I think.

For the 14x series the lugs appear to be short and proportional to the case for my tastes and the additional bevelling to smooth things out looks great.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1 / SPB147J1 / SPB149J1*



Predictabilly said:


> Ok fair enough. I also see what him mean about the lugs on the Armida and don't think it'll apply to these seikos


One would hope they'd not screw it up, but who knows. Either way this and the price have dampened my enthusiasm. I'm still keen but will check back in June to see what the reviews say.........


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> I've probably owned 50 or so and I'd say that overall, maybe 5 were reliable and consistent. But somehow, someway, I keep buying them lol. Something something "definition of insanity", or something like that


It's because you really like watches and Seiko as a brand ; just like me.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1 / SPB147J1 / SPB149J1*



boatswain said:


> Looking at the A12 I was always held back by the lug proportions. They appeared slightly too long for the case design to my eye and I believe also left a gap between the case and strap.
> 
> Like the original this case style benefits from short lugs I think.
> 
> For the 14x series the lugs appear to be short and proportional to the case for my tastes and the additional bevelling to smooth things out looks great.


I'd agree, but I remember poring over images of the various 62mas homages (no way was I forking out for the SLA017......) and they all had subtle differences that changed their looks, so hence my concern here with the bezel width.......


----------



## huangcjz (Mar 12, 2018)

Jason Bourne said:


> Saw the Instagram pic of the blue dial with black bezel. I'm hoping it's fake, because the black bezel with the printing is pretty thick. It makes the dimensions look off and not well proportioned.


It's not fake, the bezel is that thick/wide - the steel blue dial Limited Edition model is official: https://wornandwound.com/introducin...ern-reinterpretation-of-the-62mas-done-right/

I guess the extra bezel width accounts for the size increase over the SLA017.

The other 3 non-Limited Edition models will be officially announced on Friday 20th March.

The thickness of the watch itself at 13.2 mm is thinner than the 6RMAS at 13.8 mm and the SLA017 at 14.1 mm, but 0.1 mm thicker than the MM200 at 13.1 mm.



kyle1234c said:


> and even more direct lineage (believe the original was grey?)


Yes, the original was charcoal grey with hints of brown.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

huangcjz said:


> It's not fake, the bezel is that thick/wide - the steel blue dial Limited Edition model is official: https://wornandwound.com/introducin...ern-reinterpretation-of-the-62mas-done-right/
> 
> I guess the extra bezel width accounts for the size increase over the SLA017.
> 
> ...


6RMAS. Nice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huangcjz (Mar 12, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> 6RMAS. Nice


Surely these new ones should be the 35MASes in order to distinguish them from the larger 6RMASes (SPB051/SPB053/SBDC051/SBBDC053 etc.) from 3 years ago?


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

How much will this one be? - SPB147J1


----------



## huangcjz (Mar 12, 2018)

Ryan1881 said:


> How much will this one be? - SPB147J1


That's the one we don't know the price of yet, but I'm guessing it will be somewhere around 110,000 - 120,000 JPY, since the models which come on silicone straps are usually 20,000 JPY less than the models which come on stainless steel bracelets.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1 / SPB147J1 / SPB149J1*



Hornet99 said:


> I'd agree, but I remember poring over images of the various 62mas homages (no way was I forking out for the SLA017......) and they all had subtle differences that changed their looks, so hence my concern here with the bezel width.......


I totally appreciate and respect that details impact how we each view any design. Little changes that one person loves another may hate.

In the case of these the details are working for me. But I fully understand and respect if something like the bezel width or any other aspect turn someone off.

I understand that seiko would do something like change the bezel width and indices so that it is different than the more direct (and expensive) SLA 62MAS versions.

Right now I'm still pumped and will remain cautiously optimistic until we see some more real life pics to confirm what they really look like.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

*Re: Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1 / SPB147J1 / SPB149J1*



boatswain said:


> I totally appreciate and respect that details impact how we each view any design. Little changes that one person loves another may hate.
> 
> In the case of these the details are working for me. But I fully understand and respect if something like the bezel width or any other aspect turn someone off.
> 
> ...


The adjusted dial and bezel sizes may be more to do with allowing them to use common parts sizes (like bezel inserts and dials) with other Seiko divers. One reason even larger Seikos tend to wear "small" is because they frequently use the same, relatively modest sized, dial across the range.


----------



## eleven pass (Oct 6, 2018)

Finally! The specs I've been dreaming of.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

To me it seems the specs are everything a lot of people, myself included have been wanting from a seiko diver. Paying a little more for it, although not my preference will be fine in the end. These just sing in the photos. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

I was initially set on the LE, but then I took a second look at the 147, and realized it had gilt hands and indices. I'm a sucker for gilt watches, and I've longed for a Seiko diver of modest size with gilt detailing, so I'm this close to switching. The only thing holding me back from truly committing is the brown dial. I realize it makes it look more "vintage," but I've never had a brown dialed watch before, and I'm not sure how that plays in real life. 

I also noticed the 147 is shown paired with the strap, and not the bracelet. Is that only to show what it looks like on the rubber, or does it not come with the bracelet also?


----------



## huangcjz (Mar 12, 2018)

TheJubs said:


> I also noticed the 147 is shown paired with the strap, and not the bracelet. Is that only to show what it looks like on the rubber, or does it not come with the bracelet also?


Only the SPB149 Limited Edition comes with both a stainless steel bracelet and a steel blue-grey silicone strap - that's a major part of why it costs 10,000 JPY more at 140,000 JPY than the 143 and 145 at 130,000 JPY, which only come with a stainless steel bracelet and no silicone strap, and why those 2 will most likely cost a bit more than the 147, which only comes on the silicone strap pictured, with no stainless steel bracelet.


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Damn I'm gonna have a hard time choosing between the gray or slate blue dials. DECISIONS.


----------



## Xhantos (Jun 8, 2019)

Just saw the Amazon JP listing for LE SPB149J1 / SBDC107 at https://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B085G79XFQ/ . Release date is stated as June 19, 2020.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

sernsin said:


> sold my mm200 to get this!


I like your style, even though they won't be out for a while still.


----------



## taurnilf (Sep 30, 2013)

jmai said:


> Damn I'm gonna have a hard time choosing between the gray or slate blue dials. DECISIONS.


Toss a coin


----------



## pdwn_nb (Oct 31, 2019)

Hey all, 

I love the industry transformation as of late. Just wanted to comment on how microbrands have been inadvertently pressuring the big boys (seiko, etc) to cater to watch enthusiasts as well. It seems the watch enthusiast market is its own animal aside from the general watch buying population at large. 

About this release though. This watch looks like it could break the watch industry! Already enthusiasts are selling their long held pieces to make the room! What an effect a single release can have! Micros should time their releases more wisely surrounding this release. 

Anyone know the bracelet taper? 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

sernsin said:


> sold my mm200 to get this!


Well prepared, I like it! I'm not getting one of these, because I already have a 40mm Seiko diver - the mm200..!

The SPB077 is a magic watch, it wears so small...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



JimmyMack75 said:


> I'm leaning toward the non-limited grey. However it appears to have a browner tinge than the SLA017
> 
> Brother of OoO


Lady Galaga reckons the non limited grey/brown dial is nicer than the limited.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1 / SPB147J1 / SPB149J1*



GEO_79 said:


> My experience with Seiko movements is very good, as good as my Rolex watches. Al my Seiko's have COSC accuracy.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Do you buy a rabbits foot each time you buy one?


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

TheJubs said:


> I was initially set on the LE, but then I took a second look at the 147, and realized it had gilt hands and indices. I'm a sucker for gilt watches, and I've longed for a Seiko diver of modest size with gilt detailing, so I'm this close to switching. The only thing holding me back from truly committing is the brown dial. I realize it makes it look more "vintage," but I've never had a brown dialed watch before, and I'm not sure how that plays in real life.
> 
> I also noticed the 147 is shown paired with the strap, and not the bracelet. Is that only to show what it looks like on the rubber, or does it not come with the bracelet also?


Embrace the brown! I for one am over the moon that they went with brown/gold instead of yet another green/gold diver. I think the 147 is going to look spectacular on black leather - that's how I'll be wearing mine. My guess is Gnomon will probably offer a version of the 147 on bracelet for people that want it that way. They did that with the SBDC053. I made a mock-up awhile back of what an NTH Barracuda brown would look like with a black bezel, which is a similar 40mm with a PVD brushed steel bezel insert. It works, much better than the brown's factory brown insert, I think.


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

jmai said:


> Damn I'm gonna have a hard time choosing between the gray or slate blue dials. DECISIONS.





taurnilf said:


> Toss a coin


Nah - Get both!


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Gorgeous and perfectly sized. Kudos to Seiko!


----------



## EdwardChen (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm liking the case size of this release. It is what I really wanted when I got my SBDC051, which I love and wear, but I've been zeroing in on ~40mm sized watches as the sweet spot for my 7 1/4".


----------



## juskiewrx (Mar 23, 2019)

I'm totally in on the blue version. Can't wait!


----------



## Kashoggi (Jan 13, 2018)

Did someone order the SPB149 from Olfert? They offered it but now it’s not available anymore.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Kashoggi said:


> Did someone order the SPB149 from Olfert? They offered it but now it's not available anymore.


I'd guess they've allocated their stock. Email them and ask if they will be getting more.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I have to admit I'm already contemplating strap combos...



Need something to fill the wait 

I reckon that these will look excellent on rubber straps not just the bracelet.

So far I'm thinking tropic style rubber, Scurfa rubber or Barton elite in black or grey.

I do also like the look of the Seiko rubber for this series and look forward to seeing some more pics of it.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> I have to admit I'm already contemplating strap combos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget about a waffle strap too 










Also some Barton action for you 










Natos and mesh look cool too!



















I'm not sure whether I ever wore the mod on a tropic, but pics of that look abound elsewhere, of course.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Good options CK.

I suspect a nice dark grey single pass seatbelt NATO would be sweet for the 143 grey dial.

The shark mesh looks great. I haven't had one in a while but enjoyed it when I did.

While I have respect for the waffle ?and it's place in Seiko history it isn't my personal cuppa. I can enjoy it vicariously though!


----------



## Sergeant Major (Dec 13, 2019)

denisd said:


> Alternatively, you can can also regulate your movement yourself with minimal equipment. I regularly do so with my incoming watch that are slow. I don't mind +6secs/24h but -4 secs ticks me off. Loads of tutorials on YouTube. Keep a very light hand and it's easily done. That said, my latest 6R15 and 4R3X movements have been showing good accuracy out of the box.


Take out the booklet and let me know what the specs for accuracy are.


----------



## EdwardChen (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



Galaga said:


> Lady Galaga reckons the non limited grey/brown dial is nicer than the limited.


My wife said the same thing. I think she just likes the gilt hands and indices. I think I do too. I like the second hand contrast on the LE, but I have enough blue watches.

I still wish the case had the sharp corners instead of the bevel. I almost grabbed one of the 62mas homages a few weeks ago before these models were leaked.


----------



## EdwardChen (Jan 9, 2012)

ck2k01 said:


> Don't forget about a waffle strap too
> 
> Also some Barton action for you
> 
> ...


ck2k01, what mod is that? Also, if you don't mind, what's your wrist size?


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

I think Uncle Seiko is gonna be where it's at on these. Also, I think that the SKX031 > 62MAS mods look much better than any of the homages I've seen, MWW, Armida, whoever. For whatever reason they just look terribly cheap to me.


----------



## Mr Happy (Jan 29, 2019)

The SPB149J1 is amazing, really good work Seiko


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

Nice!! Looks like a winner. Love the blue dial on the 149. At around $1K, this will be hard to find


----------



## huangcjz (Mar 12, 2018)

Steeltown said:


> Nice!! Looks like a winner. Love the blue dial on the 149. At around $1K, this will be hard to find


It's over a third more than that, at $1,350 USD: https://wornandwound.com/introducin...ern-reinterpretation-of-the-62mas-done-right/


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

EdwardChen said:


> ck2k01, what mod is that? Also, if you don't mind, what's your wrist size?


A bit of a long story:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/mod-fifty-four-6217-8000-seiko-62mas-homage-5037945.html

But the short of it is: a FiftyFour as the base, a MWW dial with feet removed/dial dots, hands from the bay, and some crown debadging with sand paper.

6.5" wrist size.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

EdwardChen said:


> My wife said the same thing. I think she just likes the gilt hands and indices. I think I do too. I like the second hand contrast on the LE, but I have enough blue watches.
> 
> I still wish the case had the sharp corners instead of the bevel. I almost grabbed one of the 62mas homages a few weeks ago before these models were leaked.


This one, the non gilt is my preference. I think it's the best diver they've introduced since I've been into this hobby. As long as it tops out at about $1k and not much more.









To be honest I only just realised there were actually 4 not just 3. So the above and these three.


----------



## NudeWrist (Feb 22, 2020)

Aaaah jeez....I just took delivery of a 62MAS homage last week from San Martin.

:-d


----------



## siddiquefehd (May 16, 2015)

This is Seiko’s year in my opinion. I was lucky enough to be invited to view ALL of the Seiko and Grand Seiko novelties for 2020 and they were absolute stunners. We weren’t allowed to take photos of 90% of the pieces on display but thankfully the 55th Anniversary models were fair game.

The fit on these models was spot on and the case finishing was impeccable. I’ll let the photos do the talking though 😉


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

siddiquefehd said:


> This is Seiko's year in my opinion. I was lucky enough to be invited to view ALL of the Seiko and Grand Seiko novelties for 2020 and they were absolute stunners. We weren't allowed to take photos of 90% of the pieces on display but thankfully the 55th Anniversary models were fair game.
> 
> The fit on these models was spot on and the case finishing was impeccable. I'll let the photos do the talking though ?


Are the shades on the dial identical on the two pieces? Looks that way.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

siddiquefehd said:


> This is Seiko's year in my opinion. I was lucky enough to be invited to view ALL of the Seiko and Grand Seiko novelties for 2020 and they were absolute stunners. We weren't allowed to take photos of 90% of the pieces on display but thankfully the 55th Anniversary models were fair game.
> 
> The fit on these models was spot on and the case finishing was impeccable. I'll let the photos do the talking though ?


Awesome! Thanks for sharing 

What was your opinion on the size of the SPB149? Did it wear like a 40mm or did it feel bigger or smaller?

Cheers!


----------



## huangcjz (Mar 12, 2018)

Galaga said:


> This one, the non gilt is my preference. I think it's the best diver they've introduced since I've been into this hobby. As long as it tops out at about $1k and not much more.
> 
> To be honest I only just realised there were actually 4 not just 3. So the above and these three.


The ones that come on a stainless steel bracelet only (SPB143 and SPB145) will be 130,000 JPY, which is ~$1,250 USD.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

huangcjz said:


> The ones that come on a stainless steel bracelet only (SPB143 and SPB145) will be 130,000 JPY, which is ~$1,250 USD.


That's way over the top. Almost AUS$ 2k. My Marinemaster at $3k Aussie seems like a bargain now.

No chance I'm paying that. I'm sure however the non LE will come down in price, eventually.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

IMHO:

Best are the 143 and 149

Personally I love the thickness of the bezel, especially compared to the 62MAS reissue. I think this new one is much better proportioned


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Limited edition of 5500 pieces, hahahaha 
That doesn't seem that limited. I guess any production is limited edition in the real world.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

siddiquefehd said:


> I was lucky enough to be invited to view ALL of the Seiko and Grand Seiko novelties for 2020 and they were absolute stunners. We weren't allowed to take photos of 90% of the pieces on display but thankfully the 55th Anniversary models were fair game.


So is that seconds hand a metallic gold tone? Those renders made it look yellow...


----------



## Surelyuknow (Jun 19, 2011)

Let me just jump in here for a second... Does anyone else consider anything over 100 pieces a Limited Edition? 5000, 1100 pieces, that just seems ridiculous to me but its JMHO though...


----------



## huangcjz (Mar 12, 2018)

countingseconds said:


> Limited edition of 5500 pieces, hahahaha
> That doesn't seem that limited. I guess any production is limited edition in the real world.


The 2017-2018 STAR BAR Cocktail Times which had 2 models which were limited to 4,800 pieces per dial type (without or with power reserve), so basically 9,600 pieces, sold out within weeks.



Surelyuknow said:


> Let me just jump in here for a second... Does anyone else consider anything over 100 pieces a Limited Edition? 5000, 1100 pieces, that just seems ridiculous to me but its JMHO though...


If I want one and can't get one, like with those Cocktail Times, then it's limited.



siddiquefehd said:


> This is Seiko's year in my opinion. I was lucky enough to be invited to view ALL of the Seiko and Grand Seiko novelties for 2020 and they were absolute stunners.


How did you manage to get the invite, and where was it held?!


----------



## Slamf1re (Aug 7, 2018)

redhed18 said:


> So is that seconds hand a metallic gold tone? Those renders made it look yellow...


My guess is that it's the same as what they are doing on the current MM300, King Turtles, and the new King Samurai, which is a gold/bronze colored seconds hand and the depth rating printed in the same color on the dial to match. It's a touch that I personally quite like.


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

I think these new models are awesome!

But.....
One gripe for me though..... The numeral font on the bezel reminds me of a Rolex Sub, Sub Knock-offs and Sub homages etc..... All of which I dislike equally.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

siddiquefehd said:


> This is Seiko's year in my opinion. I was lucky enough to be invited to view ALL of the Seiko and Grand Seiko novelties for 2020 and they were absolute stunners. We weren't allowed to take photos of 90% of the pieces on display but thankfully the 55th Anniversary models were fair game.
> 
> The fit on these models was spot on and the case finishing was impeccable. I'll let the photos do the talking though ?


Thanks for the photos!! Wow I actually think I prefer the modern update to the SLA. Everything that was wrong with the SBDC051/53 has been made right here. I also think the Seiko mod community is going to go wild with these. Genuine Seiko diver dials with indexed minute markers on the dial are extremely rare, as nearly all of them use the chapter ring for that, so I think these dials are going to be snapped up very quickly for SKX and Turtle mods. Despite the expense, the case itself also would also be a great platform for modding. I doubt there would be enough demand for 3rd party bezels and inserts and the like, but you could very easily turn one of these into a BB58 if you wanted to.


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Galaga said:


> That's way over the top. Almost AUS$ 2k. My Marinemaster at $3k Aussie seems like a bargain now.
> 
> No chance I'm paying that. I'm sure however the non LE will come down in price, eventually.


Make sure you are sitting down Galaga... New LE model pricing from the Aussie Seiko Boutique 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siddiquefehd (May 16, 2015)

More or less, they’re indistinguishable under the yellow lighting, to be fair the lighting wasn’t that flattering in their meeting room.

Edit: this was a reply to the dial colors of the two models. Still need to figure out how to quote a comment in the reply &#55357;&#56904;


----------



## siddiquefehd (May 16, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Awesome! Thanks for sharing
> 
> What was your opinion on the size of the SPB149? Did it wear like a 40mm or did it feel bigger or smaller?
> 
> Cheers!


I have about a 7.5 inch wrist and to my knowledge it wore like a 40mm, the lugs didn't hang over the wrist at all. All in all, it was the perfect for my wrist due to the curve on the lugs as well.


----------



## siddiquefehd (May 16, 2015)

redhed18 said:


> So is that seconds hand a metallic gold tone? Those renders made it look yellow...


I can confirm that it's a gold tone from what I saw. It has a bit of shimmer to it. &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## siddiquefehd (May 16, 2015)

redhed18 said:


> So is that seconds hand a metallic gold tone? Those renders made it look yellow...


I can confirm that it's a gold tone from what I saw. It has a bit of shimmer to it. ?


----------



## siddiquefehd (May 16, 2015)

Davekaye90 said:


> Thanks for the photos!! Wow I actually think I prefer the modern update to the SLA. Everything that was wrong with the SBDC051/53 has been made right here. I also think the Seiko mod community is going to go wild with these. Genuine Seiko diver dials with indexed minute markers on the dial are extremely rare, as nearly all of them use the chapter ring for that, so I think these dials are going to be snapped up very quickly for SKX and Turtle mods. Despite the expense, the case itself also would also be a great platform for modding. I doubt there would be enough demand for 3rd party bezels and inserts and the like, but you could very easily turn one of these into a BB58 if you wanted to.


I understand what you're getting at regarding using these parts for modding other Seikos, but for this particular line-up I wouldn't change a thing (leave it original) because it's just so well made. Dare I say, I liked it better than a BB58 (although the BB58 is a lot more confortable due to the oyster bracelet). I can't comment on the other models in the 2020 divers collection due to embargo but the dials on those were exceptional, I was pleasantly shocked ?.


----------



## siddiquefehd (May 16, 2015)

huangcjz said:


> How did you manage to get the invite, and where was it held?!


It was held at the GS boutique and they basically just told me to show up on the day and ask to be shown the new pieces. It wasn't an "invite" per say, just invited me to visit the boutique as I went in to buy a GS and the salesperson said that I can check the new pieces before I finalize my purchase.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

siddiquefehd said:


> I can confirm that it's a gold tone from what I saw. It has a bit of shimmer to it. &#55357;&#56833;


Thanks for the write-up and pics, it's great to get more info! The SPB149 - is the bezel insert etched/embossed? ie are the numbers and markers cut into the brushed ceramic? It's hard to tell from the photos, but someone on this thread thought they might be recessed?


----------



## siddiquefehd (May 16, 2015)

Joll71 said:


> Thanks for the write-up and pics, it's great to get more info! The SPB149 - is the bezel insert etched/embossed? ie are the numbers and markers cut into the brushed ceramic? It's hard to tell from the photos, but someone on this thread thought they might be recessed?


To be honest I didn't pay much attention but they were definitely not recessed into the bezel from what I remember. I also got a hands on with the other divers but I kind agreed on an NDA. &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

siddiquefehd said:


> To be honest I didn't pay much attention but they were definitely not recessed into the bezel from what I remember. I also got a hands on with the other divers but I kind agreed on an NDA. ��


Thank you, you've been really helpful answering our questions, it's much appreciated. Seiko has surprised me this year with a fabulous range of smaller watches with this SPB149 and particularly the new 6109 - a bold move, reissuing the uemura/willard in a smaller case!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

74notserpp said:


> Make sure you are sitting down Galaga... New LE model pricing from the Aussie Seiko Boutique
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And please tell me who is going to buy the box with all 3? Seriously ?


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

siddiquefehd said:


> Joll71 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the write-up and pics, it's great to get more info! The SPB149 - is the bezel insert etched/embossed? ie are the numbers and markers cut into the brushed ceramic? It's hard to tell from the photos, but someone on this thread thought they might be recessed?
> ...


Without pushing you to breach your NDA, when you say hands on with other divers, I'm assuming you're not referring to any of the new divers leaked last week - the new Willard, Tuna. Correct? There's more of the good stuff coming?


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

Galaga said:


> That's way over the top. Almost AUS$ 2k. My Marinemaster at $3k Aussie seems like a bargain now.
> 
> No chance I'm paying that. I'm sure however the non LE will come down in price, eventually.


They usually comes with ~30% off retail. So it's probably about $880 when it hits the market.


----------



## wagenx (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

Actually I believe the bezel is steel, only the insert is brushed ceramic.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Subscribed.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

siddiquefehd said:


> To be honest I didn't pay much attention but they were definitely not recessed into the bezel from what I remember. I also got a hands on with the other divers but I kind agreed on an NDA.


Can you comment on the bracelet clasp for the 149?

Was it a standard Sieko fliplock or something different?

Thanks!


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

I dont know. To me, the sbp149 and probably the non limited variants have the same overdimensioned bezel and bezel insert width as the sbdc 051. That is my personal opinion about the 051 and 053. But, lets wait for the video reviews. 

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

Surelyuknow said:


> Let me just jump in here for a second... Does anyone else consider anything over 100 pieces a Limited Edition? 5000, 1100 pieces, that just seems ridiculous to me but its JMHO though...


I think that depends on the product in a subjective sense. If it is a product that has huge demand (millions a year) then even 50,000 could be considered truly "limited". Watches fall somewhere below that obviously. Take the 2014 Olympic Omega PO, for example, they made 2014 of them and you can still occasionally find them at steep discounts at certain ADs. So not a very good example of "limited" versus demand. Then in 2015 Omega made 1970 of the Snoopy Speedmasters which sold out almost immediately right after the Basel release. They sold for $6,100 and now a used example will run mid 20K and one in unused "new" condition will cost over $30k. For the Olympic watches, I don't consider them very limited but the Snoopy was made in numbers well below demand apparently.

In the objective sense if Seiko decides to make X number of a watch ahead of time and makes that number it is a "limited edition".

While the prices seem a little ambitious for the objective specs while I don't expect them to sell out in days I think they will be consumed by the Seiko collectors market along with people that have the money and find them cool enough to wear along with a little dash of FOMO.


----------



## siddiquefehd (May 16, 2015)

konners said:


> Without pushing you to breach your NDA, when you say hands on with other divers, I'm assuming you're not referring to any of the new divers leaked last week - the new Willard, Tuna. Correct? There's more of the good stuff coming?


I can neither confirm nor deny ?. There are quite a few releases in the works, as is expected from Seiko, releasing just 4 or 5 new pieces isn't what they're famous for. Sorry, I've been really vague but I want to respect the trust that's been placed in me ?.


----------



## siddiquefehd (May 16, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Can you comment on the bracelet clasp for the 149?
> 
> Was it a standard Sieko fliplock or something different?
> 
> Thanks!


The bracelet really took me by surprise as I haven't been that impressed with Seiko bracelets of the past. It felt quite substantial but the clasp seemed like a standard fliplock but we were hurried at the end due to our time slot finishing so I didn't check whether it had any sort of divers extensions or such.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

siddiquefehd said:


> The bracelet really took me by surprise as I haven't been that impressed with Seiko bracelets of the past. It felt quite substantial but the clasp seemed like a standard fliplock but we were hurried at the end due to our time slot finishing so I didn't check whether it had any sort of divers extensions or such.


Thanks!

From what very little I can see I like the simplicity and roundness of the bracelet.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

siddiquefehd said:


> This is Seiko's year in my opinion. I was lucky enough to be invited to view ALL of the Seiko and Grand Seiko novelties for 2020 and they were absolute stunners. We weren't allowed to take photos of 90% of the pieces on display but thankfully the 55th Anniversary models were fair game.
> 
> The fit on these models was spot on and the case finishing was impeccable. I'll let the photos do the talking though ?


Did you get to handle the upcoming 40mm GS that hasn't been announced yet? And if so, what did you think about it?


----------



## siddiquefehd (May 16, 2015)

yonsson said:


> Did you get to handle the upcoming 40mm GS that hasn't been announced yet? And if so, what did you think about it?


If you're referring to the 3 re-interpretations of the first GS then yes, I particularly got smitten by the titanium version. The dial was such a deep blue that no matter what light I threw at it it turned out almost black as if it sucked up all the photons ��. I'll attach a couple of shotS below. ?.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

siddiquefehd said:


> konners said:
> 
> 
> > Without pushing you to breach your NDA, when you say hands on with other divers, I'm assuming you're not referring to any of the new divers leaked last week - the new Willard, Tuna. Correct? There's more of the good stuff coming?
> ...


Totally understandable. Thanks for sharing what you have, including that gorgeous blue dialed GS above ??


----------



## terrasur (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



Predictabilly said:


> to be honest I had given up that they would ever release a diver in the 40mm or under range with the exception of the 2017 62MAS LE.
> 
> I'm actually so excited now.


I'm in the same camp. From a design perspective this is basically my grail weekend diver that will see a lot more wear than just the weekend.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Joll71 said:


> I'd guess they've allocated their stock. Email them and ask if they will be getting more.





Kashoggi said:


> Did someone order the SPB149 from Olfert? They offered it but now it's not available anymore.


I can confirm, they secured all their lot on pre-orders.

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## jbzee (Nov 30, 2014)

The LE color combo is the way to go imho, the gray or brown doesn't do it justice. Nice looking piece.


----------



## jbzee (Nov 30, 2014)

I have looked for a spring drive mm for a while, wish I had pulled the trigger before prices went crazy. This retro piece has all the classic looks and style, handsome watch but looks like they went fast... Saludos


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

siddiquefehd said:


> If you're referring to the 3 re-interpretations of the first GS then yes, I particularly got smitten by the titanium version. The dial was such a deep blue that no matter what light I threw at it it turned out almost black as if it sucked up all the photons ��. I'll attach a couple of shotS below. ?.


No I'm not. Then you didn't see all the 2020 models.


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

Dopamina said:


> I dont know. To me, the sbp149 and probably the non limited variants have the same overdimensioned bezel and bezel insert width as the sbdc 051. That is my personal opinion about the 051 and 053. But, lets wait for the video reviews.
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


I 100% agree. The oversized bezel makes the watch look really ugly.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



terrasur said:


> I'm in the same camp. From a design perspective this is basically my grail weekend diver that will see a lot more wear than just the weekend.


Me as well. I wasn't happy when the "MM200s" were even bigger than the SBDC051/53. As for the "insert too wide" issue, the SLA has a 30mm dial. Standard Seiko diver dials are 28.2mm. They stretch that out using their typical sloped plastic chapter rings. These new models don't have those, and so the width has to go somewhere if you're still going to use a 40mm case. They could've made the case smaller, but a huge number of folks are turned off with any watch case that starts with a "3". I think the new models are well proportioned.


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

Jason Bourne said:


> I 100% agree. The oversized bezel makes the watch look really ugly.


No it's not making it ugly.

I personally like it a lot, so please think about how you phrase your preferences ;-)


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

All they needed to do is make an inner ring on the bezel insert, planet ocean style and it would have been perfect and modernised the watch even more. Similar to this masterpiece.


----------



## siddiquefehd (May 16, 2015)

yonsson said:


> No I'm not. Then you didn't see all the 2020 models.


Sorry, double post.


----------



## siddiquefehd (May 16, 2015)

yonsson said:


> No I'm not. Then you didn't see all the 2020 models.


You were referring to a piece that hasn't been announced yet, if by that you mean the pieces that are on embargo and have been redacted from the catalogue then I've said it before, I cannot comment on them due to NDA. There were other GS pieces, a Green dial gold case version if you're referring to that? Or the hand engraved piece? I saw all those but since that was at the end of the slot we were rushed out in order to accommodate more clients so I didn't get a chance to photograph those. I can only deflect any questions regarding pieces that weren't meant to be in the catalogue .


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



Davekaye90 said:


> Me as well. I wasn't happy when the "MM200s" were even bigger than the SBDC051/53. As for the "insert too wide" issue, the SLA has a 30mm dial. Standard Seiko diver dials are 28.2mm. They stretch that out using their typical sloped plastic chapter rings. These new models don't have those, and so the width has to go somewhere if you're still going to use a 40mm case. They could've made the case smaller, but a huge number of folks are turned off with any watch case that starts with a "3". I think the new models are well proportioned.


Actually you are correct but incorrect. As stated in boatswains thorough review and Bruce Williams YouTube, the MM200 wears quite a bit smaller than the 051/53 due to the bezel being only around 41mm and the case with its wizardry is 44mm. So specs wise yes it's bigger 44mm vs 42.5mm. On wrist (I have the 053 and tried in the MM200) it wears smaller!


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

^^

I've got both, and the mm200 wears much smaller.


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

Just heard that one of the SPB149J1s is now reserved for me!


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

Jason Bourne said:


> I 100% agree. The oversized bezel makes the watch look really ugly.


Personally I think the bezel on the SPD149 is just right. Any thinner, it becomes too retro. After all, it's a modern interpretation of the 62MAS.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Good comparison of the two. I think I can live with the wider bezel of the SPB149. Still a good looking watch. Classic, clean and timeless. I ordered mine today. ;-)


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

NudeWrist said:


> Aaaah jeez....I just took delivery of a 62MAS homage last week from San Martin.
> 
> :-d


Very sensible choice, congrats.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Surelyuknow said:


> Let me just jump in here for a second... Does anyone else consider anything over 100 pieces a Limited Edition? 5000, 1100 pieces, that just seems ridiculous to me but its JMHO though...


Totally with you here. Knowing there are thousands out there doesn't make it limited edition one bit. Even if they sell like hot cakes.


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

Post removed, not required.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Nanda said:


> Good comparison of the two. I think I can live with the wider bezel of the SPB149. Still a good looking watch. Classic, clean and timeless. I ordered mine today. ;-)


I agree. In the photo it looks fine. Just need to see it in the flesh.


----------



## taurnilf (Sep 30, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I agree. In the photo it looks fine. Just need to see it in the flesh.


Here's the prototype.

Link to post


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

Tasty!


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

taurnilf said:


> Here's the prototype.
> 
> Link to post


Anymore shots? Clasp, side profile etc. ?


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

That looks really great!


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

iwhelan said:


> That looks really great!


These photos are what made me contact my AD to book one.

I am waiting for the reviews (if they happen. Given the current situation, that might not happen next week as expected), but I am expecting not to change my mind.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

With the exception of the 2nd hand, I still prefer my SPB053 over this one. It's not doing anything for me based on pictures/renderings that I've seen.


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

Are those hour lume plots rectangles like on the 62MAS or are they tapered slightly? I'm hoping they are not tapered.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

iwhelan said:


> Are those hour lume plots rectangles like on the 62MAS or are they tapered slightly? I'm hoping they are not tapered.


I think they are slightly tapered.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Here is a new pic of the 143 with the dial looking more grey.

And as a bonus the lume pip is now centred!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Here is a new pic of the 143 with the dial looking more grey.
> 
> And as a bonus the lume pip is now centred!




Seiko be like: "hope you said what you want, because we moved upmarket, and you're about to follow."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Seiko be like: "hope you said what you want, because we moved upmarket, and you're about to follow."
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




They totally hooked me 

Loving everything but the price. But at this point I feel Like I'm in still.

Hoping to see in some official documentation somewhere still that the insert is ceramic.


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> With the exception of the 2nd hand, I still prefer my SPB053 over this one. It's not doing anything for me based on pictures/renderings that I've seen.


Agreed. I felt like I would be in the minority with my opinion, however I still prefer the indices and bezel of my 051.


----------



## taurnilf (Sep 30, 2013)

jlatassa said:


> Agreed. I felt like I would be in the minority with my opinion, however I still prefer the indices and bezel of my 051.


Nothing wrong with liking the 51/53 more. Some people just prefer something smaller, without a chapter ring and more conventional hands.


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

Sassi said:


> I extracted these from the Seiko catalog. Here are all four the models. :-d


Is it just me or is that lume pip at 12 o'clock in the first picture not centred properly?


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

Galaga said:


> All they needed to do is make an inner ring on the bezel insert, planet ocean style and it would have been perfect and modernised the watch even more. Similar to this masterpiece.


I have the same PO and I'm in full agreement it's a masterpiece...but why would Seiko copy it?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

ck2k01 said:


> Seiko be like: "hope you said what you want, because we moved upmarket, and you're about to follow."


With a 6R movement, it ain't upmarket, just up-price.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Spoonsey said:


> I have the same PO and I'm in full agreement it's a masterpiece...but why would Seiko copy it?


Just a small feature mate. Everyone copies everyone these days.


----------



## huangcjz (Mar 12, 2018)

jlatassa said:


> Agreed. I felt like I would be in the minority with my opinion, however I still prefer the indices and bezel of my 051.


That's why the original 6RMASes and these new '35MASes both exist!



Spoonsey said:


> Is it just me or is that lume pip at 12 o'clock in the first picture not centred properly?


You're right.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

boatswain said:


> They totally hooked me
> 
> Loving everything but the price. But at this point I feel Like I'm in still.
> 
> Hoping to see in some official documentation somewhere still that the insert is ceramic.


Considering the price is never a direct conversion from USD to CAD (thank god for that) do you figure the 149 will end up around $1500 CAD? if it's much over that I think I like the grey dial enough to wait it out and get a discount on it.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Sorry double post


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Predictabilly said:


> Considering the price is never a direct conversion from USD to CAD (thank god for that) do you figure the 149 will end up around $1500 CAD? if it's much over that I think I like the grey dial enough to wait it out and get a discount on it.


Oh man I have no idea.. Especially as this is a new beast. I'm not as deep in the seiko game as a lot folks around here. Seems a reasonable guess though I think.

It may be easiest to compare an existing models retail prices in Yen and USD and see how it shakes out with a local currency.

Seems the Australian dollar prices came in but I'm not sure how they compare to past values in that currency.

Hopefully all will be revealed soon


----------



## terrasur (Sep 29, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Seems the Australian dollar prices came in but I'm not sure how they compare to past values in that currency.
> 
> Hopefully all will be revealed soon


The AUD has been getting absolutely hammered the last couple of days so it's technically a bargain... sorta.


----------



## Flicker (Jul 5, 2017)

Also posted on New and Upcoming Models thread...

The new SPB non-limited edition models are now on Seiko's Australian and New Zealand websites.

Pricing is:

SPB143J1 (grey dial) = AUD 1895
SPB145J1 (brown dial) = AUD 1895
SPB147J1 (brown and gilt dial and rubber strap rather than bracelet) = AUD 1595

The website states that the SPB145J1 has 'special edition' on the caseback but the others do not.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Yet noone has seen the watch and thread has 28 pages already..

This model is making some waves


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

Can't decide whether to get the brown dial SPB145J1 or the grey dial SPB143J1. Need to see it in person to decide. And then there is this green SPB153J1 which I really like too.


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

My apologies, but is the black re-edition if the 62mas not limited or all colors?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jason Bourne said:


> My apologies, but is the black re-edition if the 62mas not limited or all colors?


The blue dial is a limited edition.










The grey and brown dials are not limited.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

v1triol said:


> Yet noone has seen the watch and thread has 28 pages already..
> 
> This model is making some waves


There's a couple wrist shots a few pages back!


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

v1triol said:


> Yet noone has seen the watch and thread has 28 pages already..
> 
> This model is making some waves


I'm far from a Seiko fanboy but they haven't made a regular production model in anywhere near this case size in ages (for a diver). Also I think the design is really nice.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Here is something new to check out...

Over on the new and upcoming seiko thread member jeffing posted a link to this video of some of the new 2020 models. Thanks for sharing 

Check out the 5' mark of the video for the 149. 

Great to see it live.

Still heavily leaning towards the grey 143 but that blue 149 is very tempting too.



jeffing said:


> No sure if this has been shared, a video showing a few of the upcoming releases from Seiko.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

One thing I took away from that video is that the clasp on the bracelet may be of a higher quality than I recall from past seikos I have had. 

Curious to hear others with recent Prospex bracelet models chime in on whether that clasp looks like an upgrade or not.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

boatswain said:


> One thing I took away from that video is that the clasp on the bracelet may be of a higher quality than I recall from past seikos I have had.
> 
> Curious to hear others with recent Prospex bracelet models chime in on whether that clasp looks like an upgrade or not.


Noticed that too boatswain. Bracelet also looks like it's better quality. I'm really looking forward to seeing that SPB143 dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Noticed that too boatswain. Bracelet also looks like it's better quality. I'm really looking forward to seeing that SPB143 dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup me too for sure. 

I was going to spend some time looking at the SLA017 to try and get a read on it, assuming it is a similar sunburst grey.


----------



## taurnilf (Sep 30, 2013)

Did you guys catch the side profile of the 149? It looks like it wears flat.


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

boatswain said:


> One thing I took away from that video is that the clasp on the bracelet may be of a higher quality than I recall from past seikos I have had.
> 
> Curious to hear others with recent Prospex bracelet models chime in on whether that clasp looks like an upgrade or not.


Well, that's the clasp on the metal bracelet of the SLA017.

Although it is not at the level of quality expected of a SLA (hence the complaints about it), I do think that it is more than OK for the SPB models.

Never had any issue with it, and I am switching to the bracelet every once in a while.


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

I will go for the grey dial instead of the blue. Not willing to pay extra premium just for the colour variant.  any possible Get a discount from
AD when launch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

What is movement on the new mas ? I see the dial that says "Hi-Beat" ...

I'm glad the "X" disappeared from the dial...

Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

backarelli said:


> What is movement on the new mas ? I see the dial that says "Hi-Beat" ...
> 
> I'm glad the "X" disappeared from the dial...


That's the SLA037, not a MAS. There never was a "X" on the dial of these models ;-)
This SLA is the baby sister of the SLA017:









The movement is the 8L55, at 36,000bph. An unregulated and not-as-well decorated version of Grand Seiko's 9S85 movement.


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

Oh yeah ... I've always mixed those two models and if there is a big difference. I'll have to buy glasses ... lol ... ..Thank you for the information...
Of all the new models, SLA the most attractive for me. Pure beauty

Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## huangcjz (Mar 12, 2018)

NicoD said:


> That's the SLA037, not a MAS.


Aren't all of these auto*MA*tic *S*elf-daters?


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

boatswain said:


> One thing I took away from that video is that the clasp on the bracelet may be of a higher quality than I recall from past seikos I have had.
> 
> Curious to hear others with recent Prospex bracelet models chime in on whether that clasp looks like an upgrade or not.


Thanks for the link!

This looks to be the exact same clasp as what comes in the "MM200" spdc061/063/065 and the 2017 62MAS inspired 051/053 (I have the 053) and yes, the bracelets and clasps on those are a marked step up from what's typical of a seiko bracelet.


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

huangcjz said:


> Aren't all of these auto*MA*tic *S*elf-daters?


Yes they are. But the SLAs have not been nicknamed something-MAS, while the SPDC and SPB models were / are ;-)


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Here is something new to check out...
> 
> Over on the new and upcoming seiko thread member jeffing posted a link to this video of some of the new 2020 models. Thanks for sharing
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting.

While I had been on the fence between grey and blue, after watching the video, I think I'm prepared to go grey.

The blue looks good, but I've got several other navy-dial keepers in the collection, and for some reason the grey is now just speaking to me a tad more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

taurnilf said:


> Did you guys catch the side profile of the 149? It looks like it wears flat.


Unlike the SLA, which looked unexpectedly high!! On the wrist... I hope the 149 will be as flat as it seemed...

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## taurnilf (Sep 30, 2013)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> taurnilf said:
> 
> 
> > Did you guys catch the side profile of the 149? It looks like it wears flat.
> ...


It looks smaller than the SLA too, and more balanced (or modern), as the SLA's bezel is a bit thin.


----------



## klokketor (Mar 22, 2020)

Have ordered the SPB149, and the video proofes that it was a good call. The pictures till now haven’t been good enough to defend the order, but the video definitely is. The clasp looks like the one on the mm200 and it is great. Happy now! Hope the corona doesn’t delay the pick up.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Yup. I thought in the quick glance as it rotates in the video that it looks nice thin as I hoped too. 

I was wondering if the clasp was the same as the 51/53/61/63 series. I had a version of those but without the bracelet. Good to hear it's of appropriate quality. 

I think I would be very happy with a blue 149 if the grey 143 wasn't an option. A little more pondering last night affirmed that while I love sunburst blue as a result I already have a couple that I really like. I have no grey dials though and I have always admired sunburst grey. Especially if it isn't too electric and active, which seems to be the case with seiko sunbursts. Not too flashy. I think the grey dial will be really versatile.

My only concern would be if the the polished hands would blend into the dial and decrease legibility? I suppose the lume plots are large enough that this wouldn't be an issue....
Any feedback from owners and handlers of a sLA017 on legibility would be welcome 

I wonder if there will be any early real life pictures of the non LE variants before these go on sale?


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

boatswain said:


> My only concern would be if the the polished hands would blend into the dial and decrease legibility? I suppose the lume plots are large enough that this wouldn't be an issue....
> Any feedback from owners and handlers of a sLA017 on legibility would be welcome


Legibility on the SLA017 is really good, great even. The highly polished hands makes it really easy to tell the time under all circumstances. I wouldn't be concerned about the legibility of the grey SPB if the shade of grey used for the dial is the same - or close - to the one used on the SLA.


----------



## huangcjz (Mar 12, 2018)

NicoD said:


> Yes they are. But the SLAs have not been nicknamed something-MAS, while the SPDC and SPB models were / are ;-)


Some people called the SLA017/SBDX019 the 8LMAS at first, but it didn't catch on. The new SLA037/SBEX009 could be the '55MAS?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

NicoD said:


> Legibility on the SLA017 is really good, great even. The highly polished hands makes it really easy to tell the time under all circumstances. I wouldn't be concerned about the legibility of the grey SPB if the shade of grey used for the dial is the same - or close - to the one used on the SLA.


Thanks!


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

Man, those blue SLAs look good.

The SPB looks like a winner, though. Wish he wore it so I could get a better sense of how it wears on wrist, but it does look like it'll wear flat. I hope we'll see videos of the gilt version sometime soon, that's the one I have my eye on.


----------



## pwc (Apr 28, 2012)

Looks good, thanks for posting pics.


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

huangcjz said:


> Some people called the SLA017/SBDX019 the 8LMAS at first, but it didn't catch on. The new SLA037/SBEX009 could be the '55MAS?


SLA models should belong to the "mas" collection, but I made a mistake because it seemed to me that the new "55MAS" model belonged to the "poor man" mass collection (spb), so NicoD corrected me. ..

It's hard for me to capture all the labels of new models without nicknames. Seiko somehow complicated this... The SLA collection should have a nickname, as does the SPB

Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

https://timeandtidewatches.com/your...nd-grand-seiko-collections-are-answered-here/


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Galaga said:


> View attachment 14982971
> 
> 
> View attachment 14982973
> ...


Omg... why Posted this... I am sold

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WestleyMark (Jan 27, 2018)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

The 143 looks perfect. If that is non-limited and retail is a bit less than the LE one, by the time discounts are available on it, I imagine it will be a great buy.



Joll71 said:


> View attachment 14927421
> 
> 
> View attachment 14927423


----------



## WestleyMark (Jan 27, 2018)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

It seems retail is around $1150 for the non-limited SPB143.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



WestleyMark said:


> The 143 looks perfect. If that is non-limited and retail is a bit less than the LE one, by the time discounts are available on it, I imagine it will be a great buy.


I'm thinking the 143 is the nicest of them all and because it's non limited it will fall in price.


----------



## 4fun (Apr 28, 2015)

So hour and minute hands is polished or brushed? I think it is brushed for better legibility?


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

4fun said:


> So hour and minute hands is polished or brushed? I think it is brushed for better legibility?


Seems to be half-brushed and half-polished if I am not mistaken looking at the pictures


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

4fun said:


> So hour and minute hands is polished or brushed? I think it is brushed for better legibility?


Seems to be half-brushed and half-polished if I am not mistaken looking at the pictures


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

NicoD said:


> Seems to be half-brushed and half-polished if I am not mistaken looking at the pictures


The hour and minute hands look to be entirely brushed to my eyes. Maybe the very outside edge is polished? Tough to say for sure from the prototype photos.


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

I like everything about the spb 14x watches: dimensions, dials, hand set, but the bezel is larger and the insert is wider than I wanted. Still a great looking watch that I hope I will add to my small and decreasing selection, probably the 143. 

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

My preference would be brushed hands 

Better legibility and the texture would work well with the Dials.


----------



## WestleyMark (Jan 27, 2018)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

My thoughts as well.

Having seen a live picture of the limited edition one, the overall fit and finish seems more akin to Seiko divers that we are used to paying $600-700 for, so I can't see myself paying $1350 for that model. But, the 143, with a decent discount, yes, that would be an option.



Galaga said:


> I'm thinking the 143 is the nicest of them all and because it's non limited it will fall in price.


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



WestleyMark said:


> My thoughts as well.
> 
> Having seen a live picture of the limited edition one, the overall fit and finish seems more akin to Seiko divers that we are used to paying $600-700 for, so I can't see myself paying $1350 for that model. But, the 143, with a decent discount, yes, that would be an option.


I'm not sure 143 will cost $ 600-700 ... I think it will be more expensive

ohh, 143 is my wish too

Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

*Re: Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1 / SPB147J1 / SPB149J1*



Watch_it_Captain said:


> Yeah, Seiko needs to step up their game with regards to their movement accuracy.


Not only movement accuracy, but also beating. On a center-sweep seconds watch I find 3Hz a bit lacking. It's, of course, just an aesthetical thing, but in this time and age (and at that much money) aesthetics is a thing to consider, and I'd very much prefer the "softness" of 4Hz or higher.

I'll wait to see it in the flesh, but this watches certainly tick a lot of marks in my list.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

boatswain said:


> I like the 14x series dimensions and softer case shape personally. The case looks more modern and refined as is natural for this series as modern look at the 62MAS.
> 
> I imagine the broader bezel and compact dial will make these appear like 38 or 39mm on the wrist, which I personally really like.
> 
> If I was tweaking the design to my ideal tastes I would have the bezel triangle have a broader base like the MM300s and add a frame on the date window. But really this hits a lot of marks for me and is closer to my ideal seiko diver than any others I've seen.


One of the things I most dislike on current MM300s is the "nude" triangle. Yes, maybe this one could be sligthly larger, maybe in red, but I really like it has a pip within. And, at least in photo, this seems a ceramic bezel done well.

Of course, both the date window and the SEIKO brand should be highrised as they used to be.

But even then... look at the photo, and bear in mind it is an exhibition item, one that's expected to be carefully looked for. They went without a chapter ring, so one thing less that can be misaligned but, see, the pip is misaligned within the triangle!!!


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

taurnilf said:


> Here's the prototype.
> 
> Link to post


It seems bezel details are "just" painted, not engraved, right?


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Noticed that too boatswain. Bracelet also looks like it's better quality. I'm really looking forward to seeing that SPB143 dial.


At the very least, it seems they went from 1/2" to 1/4" links: easier to adjust and usually more comfortable. Pending to see the clasp as the diver's extension was (for me) uncomfortable on Sumo and far too wide and thick on Marinemaster.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jmnav said:


> It seems bezel details are "just" painted, not engraved, right?


Hard to say, some pics make it look engraved.

I suppose we really won't know until we see a production version.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

No they’re engraved numerals on the bezel. It’s already confirmed to be a brushed finished ceramic bezel insert.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mi6_ said:


> No they're engraved numerals on the bezel. It's already confirmed to be a brushed finished ceramic bezel insert.


That's great. 

I had found mixed things so I wasn't certain. Last I looked in Seiko websites I didn't see ceramic mentioned, but nor did it state it was anything different. I talked to an AD who didn't think it was ceramic, read a blog that said it was "brushed ceramic...coated in sapphire" which didn't make sense to me and saw just now Topper has it listed as ceramic, which from them I reckon would be accurate.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

This pic from Time & Tide looks pretty engraved to me


----------



## juskiewrx (Mar 23, 2019)

Does anyone else think the lume on the new Seiko/GS models looks like it's plastic with a sheen to it? There's no texture to it either?


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Late to this thread, but I agree with the OP on this model. Everything about it seems to be what I’ve been hoping. Now if I can only place my pre-order...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Has there been any information regarding accuracy, including positional variance, of the 6R35 movements? Possibly more accurate than the 6R15? I have a SPB087 that’s I favor except it gains at least 15 seconds per day. 

I have come to favor the 8L35 movements that I’ve seen in a couple of recent MM300’s and a couple of SLA033’s that seem to run ~+3 to +5 seconds per day with only minimal positional variance that I wish had more wide spread use in more Seiko’s.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Has there been any information regarding accuracy, including positional variance, of the 6R35 movements? Possibly more accurate than the 6R15? I have a SPB087 that's I favor except it gains at least 15 seconds per day.
> 
> I have come to favor the 8L35 movements that I've seen in a couple of recent MM300's and a couple of SLA033's that seem to run ~+3 to +5 seconds per day with only minimal positional variance that I wish had more wide spread use in more Seiko's.


The seiko website states +25 to -15 seconds per day for the 6R35 in the SPB149.

Not great. But seiko always states a very broad accuracy range.

I have been lucky with the 6R15s I had being quite accurate and a lot NH35s as well. But also know it is a lot of luck and others have been disappointed.

I would not be thrilled if I got a new SPB14x and it was running at +25. But I seiko would just say it's within spec.


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

Joll71 said:


> This pic from Time & Tide looks pretty engraved to me
> 
> View attachment 14988179


Really digging the watch overall. I'll get a grey faced non LE at some point.

Actually I think the blue and gold on the LE looks a bit more muted and washed out than I expected. Dare I say the colour scheme looks a bit bland in the few real world photos we've seen. Certainly the rendering looks far more cohesive to me.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

juskiewrx said:


> Does anyone else think the lume on the new Seiko/GS models looks like it's plastic with a sheen to it? There's no texture to it either?


These are all prototypes, so it may not be real lume.


----------



## juskiewrx (Mar 23, 2019)

Joll71 said:


> These are all prototypes, so it may not be real lume.


Makes sense. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

boatswain said:


> The seiko website states +25 to -15 seconds per day for the 6R35 in the SPB149. <snip>
> I would not be thrilled if I got a new SPB14x and it was running at +25. But I seiko would just say it's within spec.


I would be even less thrilled at -15 seconds, particularly if it were a new SLA037 at over $6000. My sweet spot for just about any watch is +4 to +6 seconds per day. Would be really nice if Seiko would advertise and deliver better accuracy. My SLA033 delivers between +4 to +5 seconds per day regardless of positional variance which is a major factor in making it one of my favorites of all time. I'm fully aware that 6Rxx and 8Lxx are not the same but ...


----------



## shiraz (Jun 15, 2011)

These new models are a step in the right direction. The new higher pricing model puts them in competition with other good watches and therefore limits the scope of sales beyond the Seiko fans such as myself.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

5959HH said:


> I would be even less thrilled at -15 seconds, particularly if it were a new SLA037 at over $6000. My sweet spot for just about any watch is +4 to +6 seconds per day. Would be really nice if Seiko would advertise and deliver better accuracy. My SLA033 delivers between +4 to +5 seconds per day regardless of positional variance which is a major factor in making it one of my favorites of all time. I'm fully aware that 6Rxx and 8Lxx are not the same but ...


This is exactly what kills me about Seiko movements. They're so damn finicky and I've noticed out of the dozens of Seiko watches I've owned, there is very little difference between the 4R and 6R movements from a quality/timekeeping standpoint. I have an MM200 with a 6R15 that when on wrist it runs at about +2 sec/day, but it reads at +18 sec dial up on a timegrapher. The positional variance on that damn watch is terrible... Something like +18 dial up, -10 12oclock down, etc. Almost 30 seconds of positional variance is absolute garbage. But then I own a PADI turtle with a 4R movement that is within +/- 2 sec between six positions. Seikos don't start getting good until you get to the 8L35 movement and beyond. I assume there will be no difference between the 6R35, 6R15, and 4Rs when it comes to quality and timekeeping.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

New video of the SPB149 on instagram


__
http://instagr.am/p/B-eARxWg1rs/


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Those hands are polished.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Joll71 said:


> New video of the SPB149 on instagram
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B-eARxWg1rs/


Awesome! Thanks for sharing that

I love the slim case profile 

As well as the bracelet link profile.

I have a feeling this series will wear really really well. I like that it has the polished soft curves and bevels on the underside that other seiko divers share which would make it ride super comfortably.

Still excited for it


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The blue dial looks richer in that video too

I also dig the strap and wouldn't mind a black version to go with the grey dial 143


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

boatswain said:


> I love the slim case profile. I have a feeling this series will wear really really well. I like that it has the polished soft curves and bevels on the underside that other seiko divers share which would make it ride super comfortably.


I'm worried it will wear larger than the specs suggest like it's bigger brother 62MAS reinterpretation from a few years ago does. It's a fairly flat lug/case profile and relatively long lug to lug length of 47.6mm for a 40.5mm watch. A 43mm SXK 007 is about a 45mm lug to lug length. So I'm pretty sure this will wear bigger like a 42mm watch.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

boatswain said:


> I like that it has the polished soft curves and bevels on the underside that other seiko divers share which would make it ride super comfortably.


Yeah I was impressed to see the polished bevel on the underside as well as the top - it will make the watch sit well on the wrist, and avoids those slab sides that other watch manufacturers have.

I really want to see the grey 143, I'm not sure overall at the moment. I prefer a narrower bezel!


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

I agree. In my opinion, the bezel is over dimensioned just like the sbdc 051 and 053, which I just sold by the way. The 053 has a narrower bezel insert however. But, the 14x series watches is still great. I want to see the 143 and perhaps my pick up, the 147, if I can get one with the bracelet.

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

mi6_ said:


> I'm worried it will wear larger than the specs suggest like it's bigger brother 62MAS reinterpretation from a few years ago does. It's a fairly flat lug/case profile and relatively long lug to lug length of 47.6mm for a 40.5mm watch. A 43mm SXK 007 is about a 45mm lug to lug length. So I'm pretty sure this will wear bigger like a 42mm watch.


I've tried several vintage and homage skin divers. Indeed, the classic boxy and flat lug design does tend to wear on the larger size.

So I imagine this will work down to 6.5", but will be a maxed out look at that wrist size.

EDIT: for reference, here's what I measure as ~37mm wide and ~46mm l2l on a 6.5".



















So I will probably wait to see how it looks on others given we're at about 3.5mm wider and 1.5mm longer, plus male end links on the bracelet.

But even if I decide I wouldn't be able to pull off the size, I'll still be admiring the aesthetics!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Nice photo:









Good article:

"HANDS-ON: The Seiko SPB149J" via @watchville https://api.watchville.co/v2/posts/49393/click


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

That pic was confirmed to be filtered by the site. It won’t look like that unfortunately.


----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)

Jason Bourne said:


> That pic was confirmed to be filtered by the site. It won't look like that unfortunately.


yes why did they do that? no gold second hand and a grey rather than black bezel.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Odd decision for sure to talk about the gold highlights then filter it out. The whole watch looks washed out.

But still nice to see some more pics.

It seems that those pics show brushed hands if you zoom in, even though they look pretty overexposed 

Pics From Time and Tide - Nick Kenyon


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

35 pages of this thread and the watch hasn't even landed! Only a couple more months to go!


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Quick video on instagram


__
http://instagr.am/p/B-eARxWg1rs/


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

double post


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Some of you need to get your eyes checked (once the pandemic is over). The ceramic bezel has engraved numerals and the hands are definitely brushed. Not sure what all the confusion is around these two items. Lots of close up photos that confirm both the engraved ceramic bezel and brushed hour and minute hands.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

mi6_ said:


> Some of you need to get your eyes checked (once the pandemic is over). The ceramic bezel has engraved numerals and the hands are definitely brushed. Not sure what all the confusion is around these two items. Lots of close up photos that confirm both the engraved ceramic bezel and brushed hour and minute hands.


This video makes the hands look half polished half brushed:

__
http://instagr.am/p/B-eARxWg1rs/


----------



## nebulight (May 13, 2009)

Just when I pulled the trigger on the 061 this comes out! Well I could justify it because the 061 is a black dial, and I'll buy either the grey or brown. Instant winner and it's not even released yet!


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

smkader said:


> This video makes the hands look half polished half brushed:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B-eARxWg1rs/


Agreed. Well, it's also what I was saying some pages ago ;-)


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> I'm worried it will wear larger than the specs suggest like it's bigger brother 62MAS reinterpretation from a few years ago does. It's a fairly flat lug/case profile and relatively long lug to lug length of 47.6mm for a 40.5mm watch. A 43mm SXK 007 is about a 45mm lug to lug length. So I'm pretty sure this will wear bigger like a 42mm watch.


I don't get this. I have the 053 and it wears smaller than my black bay eta and black bay GMT.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Predictabilly said:


> I don't get this. I have the 053 and it wears smaller than my black bay eta and black bay GMT.


I respectfully disagree. I had the SPB/SBDC053 and got rid of it because it wore very large. Larger than my Tudor Heritage Black Bay ETA.

I have a 7.25 inch wrist.


----------



## mike88ns (Dec 5, 2019)

47.6mm L2L for a 40.5mm case is normal, even below average. Only Seiko makes 45mm cases with 46mm L2L so people who are focused mainly on Seiko watches think that 47.6mm is an abomination. BB58(39mm) and Sinn 104(41mm) are considered to be perfect when it comes to proportions and both of these watches have around 47.5mm L2L. The 41mm Longines Hydronconquest has a 50.5mm L2L and that is considered "normal".


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

The bracelet looks pretty solid on this piece. Unlike the previous diver bracelet.


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

flame2000 said:


> The bracelet looks pretty solid on this piece. Unlike the previous diver bracelet.


What previous diver bracelet are you referring to? I had the SBDC053 and the bracelet was quite nice for the triple digit price range. This new one looks the same.


----------



## c0rnelius (Sep 16, 2017)

The bracelet found on the SPB/SBDC 051/53 was one of my favorite parts of that watch and I'm glad that the general style is being used again. I like the more angular look, compared to the softer edges of the Sumo or Turtle bracelets, especially where it fits into the lugs (of both the SPB051 and the SPB143).


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I really like the simple strong look of the bracelet and I can definitely see enjoying it on one of these models It. But I think it will look simply fantastic on a rubber strap too.


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

HomebrewMTB said:


> What previous diver bracelet are you referring to? I had the SBDC053 and the bracelet was quite nice for the triple digit price range. This new one looks the same.


The one on the turtle and also on my mini turtle looks thin and flimsy. The one picture on the 149 looks chunky.


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

A question for guys who are preordering: Did you get or negotiate for any discount off full MSRP?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I respectfully disagree. I had the SPB/SBDC053 and got rid of it because it wore very large. Larger than my Tudor Heritage Black Bay ETA.
> 
> I have a 7.25 inch wrist.
> 
> ...


Nice watch! I have the exact same- ETA Blue bezel and BB GMT. Sorry, let me clarify- I wears less chunky than the BB's. It's definitely wider in profile but I find it more comfortable. I would sell the 053 to help fund one of these 149/141 but it was a gift from my father in law..so I guess I'll keep the 053 on its uncle Seiko waffle and keep it for casual days or when I actually plan to go in water.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

HomebrewMTB said:


> What previous diver bracelet are you referring to? I had the SBDC053 and the bracelet was quite nice for the triple digit price range. This new one looks the same.


It really looks like the exact same bracelet with the end links suited for the new case (or maybe since it's all based on a 20mm lug width, maybe the lug holes are the same and bracelets are compatible) and the same clasp. It is definitely most likely the same bracelet and clasp at the very least and it's one of the best bracelets from Seiko I've seen in some time which is usually a weak point.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

boatswain said:


> I really like the simple strong look of the bracelet and I can definitely see enjoying it on one of these models It. But I think it will look simply fantastic on a rubber strap too.


Uncle Seiko waffle 100%


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

reeder1 said:


> A question for guys who are preordering: Did you get or negotiate for any discount off full MSRP?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would also like to know this.


----------



## bigbombula (Sep 10, 2010)

Agreed. The L2L is reasonable on this watch. The side profile of the case is a bit flat so that might make it wear a bit bigger than its dimensions suggest. Either way the overall dimensions are very good especially for a Seiko diver.



mike88ns said:


> 47.6mm L2L for a 40.5mm case is normal, even below average. Only Seiko makes 45mm cases with 46mm L2L so people who are focused mainly on Seiko watches think that 47.6mm is an abomination. BB58(39mm) and Sinn 104(41mm) are considered to be perfect when it comes to proportions and both of these watches have around 47.5mm L2L. The 41mm Longines Hydronconquest has a 50.5mm L2L and that is considered "normal".


----------



## c0rnelius (Sep 16, 2017)

Predictabilly said:


> Uncle Seiko waffle 100%


Good call! I'm a little surprised to see the plain rubber strap on the SPB147J1 and not a waffle like they used on the SLA017. Or some form of a tropic like available with the the original 62MAS.


----------



## c0rnelius (Sep 16, 2017)

Predictabilly said:


> Uncle Seiko waffle 100%


Good call! I'm a little surprised to see the plain rubber strap on the SPB147J1 and not a waffle like they used on the SLA017. Or some form of a tropic like available with the the original 62MAS.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I’m thinking of using a Barton elite, tropic style, Nodus rubber or Scurfa rubber for the 143. 

I do kind of like the look of the stock strap on this model too. I’m not sure if it will be available separately though. It’s silicone I imagine as other recent Prospex straps have been.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Whilst I'm not interested in the LE version, the others particularly interest me, so was wondering if anyone knows about the scheduled release dates? I'm presuming that the Seiko catalogue error, where they showed all the models early, means a date hasn't been scheduled, especially considering the covid-19 crisis......


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Whilst I'm not interested in the LE version, the others particularly interest me, so was wondering if anyone knows about the scheduled release dates? I'm presuming that the Seiko catalogue error, where they showed all the models early, means a date hasn't been scheduled, especially considering the covid-19 crisis......


I was told June by an AD.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

40-41/47 is very typical for divers of this size, and surprisingly rational considering all of the 43-44mm stuff Seiko has been putting out lately. The Oris Diver's 65 is the exact same size and has a pretty flat lug profile, and that wears fine even on my tiny wrists, so I'm not expecting any issues here.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Predictabilly said:


> I don't get this. I have the 053 and it wears smaller than my black bay eta and black bay GMT.


The 51/53 case size - often referred to as lug to lug, is 50mm.

Depending on your wrist shape, that extra 3mm can make a noticeable difference in fit. 48mm case size is about as big as my 7 1/3" wrist can handle... needs the case to have a significant lug\case curvature too. Like a Squale 1521. But we've all seen pics of people with 6.75" wide, flat wrists who can wear a 53mm Sumo.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Davekaye90 said:


> 40-41/47 is very typical for divers of this size, and surprisingly rational considering all of the 43-44mm stuff Seiko has been putting out lately. The Oris Diver's 65 is the exact same size and has a pretty flat lug profile, and that wears fine even on my tiny wrists, so I'm not expecting any issues here.


The 40 mm 65 is a very nice vintage style diver, one of the best re-issues IMHO. I think Oris hit it out of the park with that one. Had one in the basket more than a few times... never consummated the deal!


----------



## Flicker (Jul 5, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> Whilst I'm not interested in the LE version, the others particularly interest me, so was wondering if anyone knows about the scheduled release dates? I'm presuming that the Seiko catalogue error, where they showed all the models early, means a date hasn't been scheduled, especially considering the covid-19 crisis......


I believe the release date is Friday 19th June 2020.


----------



## ddru (Mar 2, 2018)

Jason Bourne said:


> That pic was confirmed to be filtered by the site. It won't look like that unfortunately.


This is criminal. I fell in love with the colorway


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

nepatriot said:


> The 40 mm 65 is a very nice vintage style diver, one of the best re-issues IMHO. I think Oris hit it out of the park with that one. Had one in the basket more than a few times... never consummated the deal!


It's a lovely watch.....










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

I recently sold my 65. It was brilliant. This new seiko fills the same niche in my opinion.

The oris actually ends up wearing large looking at it dead on from above but that's due to the very thin bezel and large dial aperture. The extremely thin side profile makes it very wearable and dissappears under a shirt and/or long sleeves with ease.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Stop talking about ORIS watches! You’re going to pee off all the Seikoholics! :-d

I already got a Pee-Pee slap for comparing this $1350 USD MSRP Seiko watch to an Oris Aquis that can be had for about the same price. If Seiko thinks they can compete with Oris I know which brand I’m spending my money on.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Own a bunch of Seiko, but the only Seiko that can compete with Oris is one with an 8L35 or better, like the SLA017.

The 6Rxx movements pale in comparison.


----------



## toto453 (Dec 16, 2019)

Do we know if those new models will benefit from the diashield coating on the case & bracelet ?
Having it on the sbdc051, it is a fantastic coating as it makes the metal shine and is also very efficient again scratches.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

mi6_ said:


> Stop talking about ORIS watches! You're going to pee off all the Seikoholics! :-d
> 
> I already got a Pee-Pee slap for comparing this $1350 USD MSRP Seiko watch to an Oris Aquis that can be had for about the same price. If Seiko thinks they can compete with Oris I know which brand I'm spending my money on.


Why do people insist on comparing apples and oranges? 1. According to the Oris site, the MSRP of an Aquis Date is $2200. 2. The design language is completely different.


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

Joll71 said:


> Why do people insist on comparing apples and oranges? 1. According to the Oris site, the MSRP of an Aquis Date is $2200. 2. The design language is completely different.


That's an excellent question. One I would love to have the answer to.

At this point, I am thinking about 1/ people who are sad about Seiko raising their prices (which is understandable), without taking into consideration the progresses made on the design and overall quality (and please, stop moaning about the movement), or 2/ people who are defending their Oris watches (but I don't understand why they are doing it here and not on the Oris subforum).


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Own a bunch of Seiko, but the only Seiko that can compete with Oris is one with an 8L35 or better, like the SLA017.
> 
> The 6Rxx movements pale in comparison.


Yeah but 8L35 belongs to Seiko ; Oris doesn't make their own movements. So you can't really do a Seiko vs Oris movements .


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

toto453 said:


> Do we know if those new models will benefit from the diashield coating on the case & bracelet ?
> Having it on the sbdc051, it is a fantastic coating as it makes the metal shine and is also very efficient again scratches.


Yes they will.


----------



## taurnilf (Sep 30, 2013)

Joll71 said:


> mi6_ said:
> 
> 
> > Stop talking about ORIS watches! You're going to pee off all the Seikoholics!
> ...


Because in some places, they cost the same.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Can anyone that’s interested in a Seiko vs Oris discussion please start a new thread? I’m not, but here we are again....

Edit: my bad, turns out I thought I was on the new and upcoming seiko watches thread. Carry on if you must

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike88ns (Dec 5, 2019)

Is the Sellita SW200 in Oris watches better than the 6Rxx movements? Quality/reliability


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

yankeexpress said:


> Own a bunch of Seiko, but the only Seiko that can compete with Oris is one with an 8L35 or better, like the SLA017.
> 
> The 6Rxx movements pale in comparison.


You were one of the lucky ones that jumped on the SLA017 before they started selling for over list, I recall. By the time I made up my mind, the few left were getting snapped up significant mark ups.

Sounds like you still have it, and it still sings to you?

These new SPB14's sound\look to be about the perfect alternative to those of us who did not\ could not jump on the SLA017... and exactly what the 51\53's were not: more vintage than re-imagined 62MAS at more earthly prices. Even if, as some have pointed out, they may be a bit over priced.

These may not be perfect, but it often seems to come down to trade off's. The Prospec X for example. If these new 14's had been offered instead of the 51\53's, I would have bought one. Possibly the LE version.

Instead, after missing the 017, I went a different path to scratch that itch, going through several other watches at least. But all still left me wishing for something like what these 14's seem to be.

Can't wait to see comparison pics to the SLA017.

These may be enough to lure me back into a new Seiko... trying to resist, but already eyeing what I would need to flip to fit one of these into the box!


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

deleted: double posted


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1 / SPB147J1 / SPB149J1*



Silvek said:


> It's a valid concern but, looking at them side by side, I actually like the thicker bezel vs. the SLA017. I am hoping it will make the watch look a bit smaller when on wrist.
> 
> View attachment 14933629


Excellent! Just noticed this ... and adding in for consideration a comment someone made about the slab sides of the SLA017 and 62MAS.

Trade off's. First, consider that the SLA017 is more of a re-issue, a near-perfect visual copy of the original. With a starting list I believe somewhere around $3,400 USD.

These 14's are not re-issues. But they are far closer to the 62MAS than anything except the 017, or some of the non-Seiko homages to the 62MAS.

From a marketing perspective, Seiko probably would not\could not, as I had wished, use the 017 less the 8l movement, for the 017 companion piece.

While I also prefer the thinner bezel - slightly - the 14 is not a re-issue, so a more modern, wider bezel is OK, IMHO. Same for the 12 O'clock marker, and slight differences in the hands.

The "X" is what I least like, but again, that is consistent to modern Seiko dive watch branding. IMHO, not a deal breaker.

Same for the rounded case edges. Seems that many vintage divers from that era, like the original Rolex sub and others that were sold as contacted military divers, were slab sided. I have a Presista PRS 82, a re-issue not original, that was also a contracted (the original) RN diver, which has the same hard edges as the 62MAS.

While rounded edges are not keeping with exact replica of a 62MAS, Seiko did move away from the hard edge cases in divers not too long after the 62MAS. So in a way, IMHO, not too unreasonable.

I'm liking these 14's.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

taurnilf said:


> Because in some places, they cost the same.


I'm interested if that's the case for your local market? Are you sure you are not comparing street price/grey market price to MSRP/list price?

I just had a look for Australia, and the Oris 65 is a $3,100 AUD watch, whereas the SPB149 (limited edition) is $1,995 AUD, with the non limited edition on bracelet at $1,895 AUD. Which means for my local market, the list price of the Seiko is 39% lower than the Oris 65, or the Oris is 1.6x the price of the Seiko, which doesn't really make them direct competitors.

On paper, the Oris has a more accurate movement, but the Seiko has a longer power reserve and 200m water resistance. Both use stainless steel case and bracelet, and both have sapphire crystal. So it really just come down to whether a more accurate movement is worth the trade off of a higher price and lower power reserve.


----------



## taurnilf (Sep 30, 2013)

aalin13 said:


> I'm interested if that's the case for your local market? Are you sure you are not comparing street price/grey market price to MSRP/list price?
> 
> I just had a look for Australia, and the Oris 65 is a $3,100 AUD watch, whereas the SPB149 (limited edition) is $1,995 AUD, with the non limited edition on bracelet at $1,895 AUD. Which means for my local market, the list price of the Seiko is 39% lower than the Oris 65, or the Oris is 1.6x the price of the Seiko, which doesn't really make them direct competitors.
> 
> On paper, the Oris has a more accurate movement, but the Seiko has a longer power reserve and 200m water resistance. Both use stainless steel case and bracelet, and both have sapphire crystal. So it really just come down to whether a more accurate movement is worth the trade off of a higher price and lower power reserve.


Yes. The official price is there, but discounts are so massive for Oris they end up around the price of the Seiko (after discounts).


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

taurnilf said:


> Yes. The official price is there, but discounts are so massive for Oris they end up around the price of the Seiko (after discounts).


Bit hard to predict the eventual street price/grey market price of the Seiko as it is not yet available on the market.

Having said that, this will be highly dependent on your local market. Here in Australia, the discount typically available from ADs for Oris and Seiko are pretty similar. Of course, things might be different in your local market.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Time and Tide did a quick video with lots of different angles. Worth checking out!


----------



## toto453 (Dec 16, 2019)

You are the best smkader ! Thanks for sharing !


----------



## klokketor (Mar 22, 2020)

Thanks for sharing the Time & Tide video! All of the watches we’ve seen so far are demo versions. We haven’t seen one that actually works. All are set on 10:09:43 on the 6th.


----------



## toto453 (Dec 16, 2019)

The blue dial does not seems to play a lot with the light... seems to be more like a mat blue than a sunburst blue. Or maybe the light used in the shots is not strong enought ?
On contrary, the brushed ceramic bezel seems to play well with the light !


----------



## mikelj1 (Aug 23, 2019)

It's nice, but I still prefer my SPB053. To me, the bezel seems that little too wide; kind of makes it lose its roots to the 62MAS.

Looks like the case still has the Zaratsu polished bevelled edges though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

yankeexpress said:


> Own a bunch of Seiko, but the only Seiko that can compete with Oris is one with an 8L35 or better, like the SLA017.
> 
> The 6Rxx movements pale in comparison.


So you really think 6R pales in comparation to the Sellita SW200-1 standard grade which the Oris uses?


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

jmnav said:


> So you really think 6R pales in comparation to the Sellita SW200-1 standard grade which the Oris uses?


I know this question wasn't for me, but speaking from my personal experience having owned dozens of 6R movement watches and SW200s, the SW200 is a WAY more consistent timekeeper. Positional variance is much narrower also, for example, if the SW200 reads +5 sec/day dial up, that's probably a closer actual time to when it's on wrist than the 6R movement watch. I've owned many 6Rs that I've had to adjust to ~+20 sec/day dial up to get it to 0-2 sec/day while on wrist. Anecdotal of course, but again, we're talking dozens of watches.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

aalin13 said:


> "On paper, the Oris has a more accurate movement, but the Seiko has a longer power reserve and 200m water resistance. Both use stainless steel case and bracelet, and both have sapphire crystal. So it really just come down to whether a more accurate movement is worth the trade off of a higher price and lower power reserve."


Perhaps not quite apples to apples: Seiko does not regulate their non-Grand movements, ETA and Sellita do, as well as some watch manufacturers themselves. From what I've read here and elsewhere, Seiko 4rXX and 6rXX movements can regulated to perform as well as an ETA 2824 or SW 200.

One big difference IMHO between Seiko's 4r and 6r's and a 2824 or SW 200 is the Seiko can be safely hand wound. While many owners of these ETA and SW movements report they hand wind often without incident, there are many who have had issues. Don't seem to hear that with Seiko.

In my experience, Seiko is more luck-of-the-draw on out of the box accuracy: more often than not, closer to the higher end on published specs. Swiss movements are the same, but with their tighter specs and regulation, are more often more accurate.

If someone decided to have their Seiko regulated, that adds to the cost, and closes the gap.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

smkader said:


> Time and Tide did a quick video with lots of different angles. Worth checking out!


Awesome. Thanks! 

Nice video there to show some of how it will wear. It appears there's a nice curve to the lower profile that should help it hug the wrist.

I agree with one of the above posters that it would have been nice to see it in some brighter and more direct light to get a read on the dial.

Still great to see another live video.


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

I personaly do not care about accuracy and positional variance of the movement. I care more about durability of the movement. That said, the sumo I once had with 6r15 mov was regulated by a local watch maker and run +/- 2 s a day. I do not know much about sellita mov. but, personaly, there was nothing special about the oris watches I saw here. They are ugly and not attractive to me. The seiko new and past recent releases are way more attractive to me, including the spb 051 and 061 and derivatives. The fact you can get a oris of US 3100 for close to one third of that price tells a lot about the desirability of the watch. 

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## mikelj1 (Aug 23, 2019)

My SPB053 usually runs +2/3 secs per day. The 6R in my SARB017 when I decided to ‘regulate’ by laying face up/down overnight (ended the day fast then face up, otherwise face down) was bang on 0 sec per day after 3 weeks. As someone mentioned before, it’s all pretty much anecdotal evidence.

One thing that hasn’t been mentioned is failure rate from new. I’ve read a micro brand that stated their failure rates between the Miyota and Selita/ETA movements they use as being an order of magnitude different in favour of the Miyota. Haven’t come across anything comparing Seiko’s to Selita/ETA’s though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The couple 6R15s I had were very good on the wrist and I'm hoping if I get a SPB14- that the 6R35 will be decent, that said I know it is luck of the draw and if it is at the outside of the broad accuracy range I guess that's life and I guess I would have to live with it or get it adjusted.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

smkader said:


> Time and Tide did a quick video with lots of different angles. Worth checking out!


Really like what I'm seeing here. The bezel doesn't overpower the rest of the watch, like it seemed to do in pictures. I'm imagining this in the gilt colorway, and it's got me even more excited now.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Dopamina said:


> I personaly do not care about accuracy and positional variance of the movement. I care more about durability of the movement.


Bad positional variance can indicate a number of issues internally with that movement, which in turn directly affects its durability.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Watch itself looks great! Can hardly think of anything negative to say about it other than the price.
Clearly another home run for Seiko and for anyone who wanted a watch like this for around $2K!


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Bad positional variance can indicate a number of issues internally with that movement, which in turn directly affects its durability.


I find this statement, at least, questionable.

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Dopamina said:


> I find this statement, at least, questionable.
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


Key word is it "can"...doesn't mean it "does".


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Dopamina said:


> I find this statement, at least, questionable.
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


http://www.howwatcheswork.com/watch-repair/troubleshooting/positions.html


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> Stop talking about ORIS watches! You're going to pee off all the Seikoholics! :-d
> 
> I already got a Pee-Pee slap for comparing this $1350 USD MSRP Seiko watch to an Oris Aquis that can be had for about the same price. If Seiko thinks they can compete with Oris I know which brand I'm spending my money on.


Depending on how pricing ends up being in Canada, might just got ahead and get the newly released 41.5mm Aquis.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

mikelj1 said:


> "I've read a micro brand that stated their failure rates between the Miyota and Selita/ETA movements they use as being an order of magnitude different in favour of the Miyota. Haven't come across anything comparing Seiko's to Selita/ETA's though."
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Miyota 9105 seems to get a lot of praise: an inexpensive, dependable, good performing high-beat movement.

I've had only one, in a Dagaz Aurora. Around +6 to 8. But it may have been regulated, if Jake did those kinds of things.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

It's been years since I posted but I still own a variety of vintage and more modern Seikos. That said: Sorry, nice looking but way overpriced. I'll stick with my 007, 009 and original monsters for now. I have an original 6R movement watch from years ago and its nice but 200m, 6R, Sapp does not make a $1k+ watch IMHO.


----------



## bamboomerang (May 30, 2018)

...I just want the handset for my SBDC051.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Dopamina said:


> I find this statement, at least, questionable.


I think is the inverse what might be questionable.

Positional variance is the result of variable friction and load on the parts at different positions. Variable friction and load means unequal wear in the long term, most possibly amplified as it appears, thus, durability problems.

It might result that those variances are not significant enough to produce mensurable impact on long term durability but that *is* the questionable assertion and the one that needs to be backed up with further facts and proof, not the original one which is just "common sense".


----------



## toto453 (Dec 16, 2019)

In tribology, we can see that the wear is not necessary proportional to the friction, that depends on several parameters. As Seiko movements are known to have great longevity without servicing, maybe the friction does not involve so much wear...
By the way, I also find Seiko movements to have (too much) positional variance...


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

jmnav said:


> I think is the inverse what might be questionable.
> 
> Positional variance is the result of variable friction and load on the parts at different positions. Variable friction and load means unequal wear in the long term, most possibly amplified as it appears, thus, durability problems.
> 
> It might result that those variances are not significant enough to produce mensurable impact on long term durability but that *is* the questionable assertion and the one that needs to be backed up with further facts and proof, not the original one which is just "common sense".


Positional variances that we are talking about about in seiko 6r15 movement is within the mov specification. It is a long shot saying that theses variances are definite proofs of augmented friction that will affect the longeviry. Its not statistical and not the same mov, but I have 6 seiko auto chronos watches from 1970s that have positional variances higher than the new 6rxx and they are still running!

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Saw this......

https://halifaxwatch.com/products/seiko-spb143j1

Yikes, over £900 in sterling. A tad salty for me if this is correct.....


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Dopamina said:


> Positional variances that we are talking about about in seiko 6r15 movement is within the mov specification. It is a long shot saying that theses variances are definite proofs of augmented friction that will affect the longeviry. Its not statistical and not the same mov, but I have 6 seiko auto chronos watches from 1970s that have positional variances higher than the new 6rxx and they are still running!
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


What is the positional variance tolerance for Seiko movements? Honest question...I've tried to find it but I've had no luck.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Not sure if it's been mentioned here or not, but the new SPB149J1 is priced at £1200 GBP. It's now on the Seiko UK site.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

toto453 said:


> In tribology, we can see that the wear is not necessary proportional to the friction, that depends on several parameters. As Seiko movements are known to have great longevity without servicing, maybe the friction does not involve so much wear...
> By the way, I also find Seiko movements to have (too much) positional variance...


"Not necessarily" translates to "it usually is, but there are exceptions" which is what I said: wear can be non-significant or can be compensated with careful design but that being the case is the assertion that needs further support, not the opposite.

With regards to Seiko's usual claim for longevity (one from enthusiasts, more than coming from the brand itself) stills casts the doubt: is it for real or is it more the case that, being usually cheap they go without maintenance till the break apart instead of being more carefully maintained because of the risks involved? I mean, is it really an 7s26 that more "robust" than a Lemania 321 (not even the same league as the latter is a chronograph) or is it that Seikos, due to cost, usually go unmaintained but the owner of a 321 Speedmaster will usually provide it better cares?


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Dopamina said:


> Positional variances that we are talking about about in seiko 6r15 movement is within the mov specification. It is a long shot saying that theses variances are definite proofs of augmented friction that will affect the longeviry. Its not statistical and not the same mov, but I have 6 seiko auto chronos watches from 1970s that have positional variances higher than the new 6rxx and they are still running!


When I said _"it is definite proof that will affect the longevity"_ you might have an argument.

But I specifically said _"It might result that those variances are not significant enough to produce mensurable impact on long term durability"_, so there your argument goes.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Hornet99 said:


> Saw this......
> 
> https://halifaxwatch.com/products/seiko-spb143j1
> 
> Yikes, over £900 in sterling. A tad salty for me if this is correct.....


And, as you can see, no mention of its bezel being ceramic while its glass is declared to be sapphire so it seems bezel is *not* ceramic, after all.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Saw this......
> 
> https://halifaxwatch.com/products/seiko-spb143j1
> 
> Yikes, over £900 in sterling. A tad salty for me if this is correct.....





konners said:


> Not sure if it's been mentioned here or not, but the new SPB149J1 is priced at £1200 GBP. It's now on the Seiko UK site.


Haven't seen this yet, but that's quite a ridiculous price TBH especially considering the price I saw on the other website......

Edit: sorry we're talking different models, my bad.....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jmnav said:


> And, as you can see, no mention of its bezel being ceramic while its glass is declared to be sapphire so it seems bezel is *not* ceramic, after all.


Well it just doesn't say, so we can't be sure......


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Hornet99 said:


> Well it just doesn't say, so we can't be sure......


Time will tell, but if I had to bet...


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Hornet99 said:


> Well it just doesn't say, so we can't be sure......


Time will tell, but if I had to bet...


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

It's been confirmed through numerous watch stores and individuals who've handled the prototypes that it's a ceramic bezel insert. Seiko doesn't list the new King Turtles on their website as having a ceramic bezel insert either as far as I'm aware. Here's the King Turtle on the Seiko Global website with absolutely no mention of a ceramic bezel insert:

https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/prospex/srpe03k1


----------



## sapsja (Apr 4, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Haven't seen this yet, but that's quite a ridiculous price TBH especially considering the price I saw on the other website......
> 
> Edit: sorry we're talking different models, my bad.....


For a change it seems we in the UK haven't been shafted with a 20% higher RRP on this compared to other countries. 154k JPY means it's only about £60 more here. Means I won't need to import this time.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sapsja said:


> For a change it seems we in the UK haven't been shafted with a 20% higher RRP on this compared to other countries. 154k JPY means it's only about £60 more here. Means I won't need to import this time.


Which is nice, but it's still a heck of a wedge for the watch. OK its the LE so maybe fair......


----------



## toto453 (Dec 16, 2019)

I also agree, Seiko strongly increases their prices at each new release but the quality does not follow the price increase : dial/bezel/chapter ring alignment issue, mouvements still not regulated...
It gives me the feeling that Seiko only have the will to make money based on its brand reputation, with no recognition at all for their customers and afficionados (and even scorn maybe)...


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

toto453 said:


> I also agree, Seiko strongly increases their prices at each new release but the quality does not follow the price increase : dial/bezel/chapter ring alignment issue, mouvements still not regulated...
> It gives me the feeling that Seiko only have the will to make money based on its brand reputation, with no recognition at all for their customers and afficionados (and even scorn maybe)...


I respectfully disagree with you. I find that the quality has significantly increased over the past years. There will be not chapter ring alignment issue with these models, models in this price bracket now mainly have sapphire crystal, ceramic bezels, and finer cases.

I am wondering what else you (as in "all the people who is complaining about Seiko right now) would need from Seiko to say that they are recognizing their customers.

Regulated movements? Apart from WIS, who is paying attention to movement regulation and adjustment if the watch does not derive more than - let's say - 10s per day? I believe the answer to be "no one". For one, I do not care at all ;-)


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> It's a lovely watch.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had this exact same watch! Regret selling it


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

jmnav said:


> And, as you can see, no mention of its bezel being ceramic while its glass is declared to be sapphire so it seems bezel is *not* ceramic, after all.


It is ceramic confirmed 100% brushed


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Monochrome Watches mentioned it here too.

"Also new to this 62MAS-inspired Prospex SPB149 is the bezel with a brushed ceramic 60-minute insert."


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Predictabilly said:


> I had this exact same watch! Regret selling it


There are so many watches that I regret selling.....


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

sapsja said:


> Hornet99 said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't seen this yet, but that's quite a ridiculous price TBH especially considering the price I saw on the other website......
> ...


It's nice not having to import (rather all the fees associated with it; I do actually quite enjoy having something arrive from the other side of the world, as I'm sure many here can appreciate). Also good the UK RRP isn't marked up - may this be the way if things to come!


----------



## toto453 (Dec 16, 2019)

NicoD said:


> I respectfully disagree with you. I find that the quality has significantly increased over the past years. There will be not chapter ring alignment issue with these models, models in this price bracket now mainly have sapphire crystal, ceramic bezels, and finer cases.
> 
> I am wondering what else you (as in "all the people who is complaining about Seiko right now) would need from Seiko to say that they are recognizing their customers.
> 
> Regulated movements? Apart from WIS, who is paying attention to movement regulation and adjustment if the watch does not derive more than - let's say - 10s per day? I believe the answer to be "no one". For one, I do not care at all ;-)


I know that my statement is a bit harsh. No doubt Seiko makes great watches but comparing to other brands (I am refering to microbrands mainly) I expect they pay more attention to those details. 
My statement refers to personal experience when I received my SKX007 & SBDC051 with the alignment issues (which I corrected myself) + the low amplitude and high positional variation... I eventually played with the racket in order to adapt the average accuracy to my need but I still cannot predict the +/- seconds both will have during the night...

By the way, I love Seiko overall designs (they have a real identity), robustness, lume and according to me they are the best on metal surface treatment for the price (sarazu polishing + diashield + brush/polish combination).


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Hornet99 said:


> There are so many watches that I regret selling.....


Ah, another chronic flipper? I'm with you on that.

Some you can require, some are gone for ever.

My biggest regrets: SARB059 and SARB021. Gone forever. The 021 was a masterpiece: the cuts in the markers caught any light from any angle.

Reaquired, in the last year: Damasko DA47 and Sinn 856.


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey all,

Tons of great information in this thread! I’m super excited about this release! 

Quick question, do we know if there is a way to preorder these? Also do we have insight into whether the non-limited editions will be released (I know there were talks about delays due to covid), and how much the non-limited editions are? 

Thank you all!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

nepatriot said:


> Ah, another chronic flipper? I'm with you on that.
> 
> Some you can require, some are gone for ever.
> 
> ...


Was a chronic flipper, but not any more. However, looking through the list of watches bought and sold does bring a tear to the eye. A case of there's always something better around the corner*........

* - which is just another watch.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Hornet99 said:


> There are so many watches that I regret selling.....


So far not too many for me...the question is how many did you re-buy?


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

nepatriot said:


> Ah, another chronic flipper? I'm with you on that.


Guilty.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Predictabilly said:


> So far not too many for me...the question is how many did you re-buy?


More than I care to remember........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Predictabilly said:


> So far not too many for me...the question is how many did you re-buy?


More than I care to remember........


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Saw this......
> 
> https://halifaxwatch.com/products/seiko-spb143j1
> 
> Yikes, over £900 in sterling. A tad salty for me if this is correct.....


For a regular Production Seiko the discounts will be coming after the initial rush. Remember the SRP Trutle it was selling for close to the USA Retail of $495-$550. Within a year most models were available from multiple vendors for 30% or more disocunt. I expect the same for the new SPB-Mas models (Non Limited Edition versions). Another recent data point is the SPB077(SBDC061) that has a retail of $1050 USD and is available for $800 or better from many vendors including AD.


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Flipping these 2 wont make me rich. But I am really looking forward the 149. But if the pricing above 1500usd I might just go for GS sbgv245

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seadweller16600 (Jul 17, 2011)

I ordered the 55th aniversary!
And I can be shure that I get one of 5500...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

seadweller16600 said:


> I ordered the 55th aniversary!
> And I can be shure that I get one of 5500...
> View attachment 15041911


Awesome!

Happy waiting 

Hopefully the delays seiko is warning about aren't too long.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Cancelled my pre-order for this one. At least it'll open up another opportunity for someone to snag it up!


----------



## enri70 (Jan 4, 2015)

Will the limited edition include either the bracelet and the blue rubber strap?


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

enri70 said:


> Will the limited edition include either the bracelet and the blue rubber strap?


yeah, LE includes both I believe.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

seadweller16600 said:


> I ordered the 55th aniversary!
> And I can be shure that I get one of 5500...
> View attachment 15041911


Good choice. Me too.

Compared to the most LE 5.500 is not a true limitation, I think. ;-)


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

toto453 said:


> I also agree, Seiko strongly increases their prices at each new release but the quality does not follow the price increase : dial/bezel/chapter ring alignment issue, mouvements still not regulated...
> It gives me the feeling that Seiko only have the will to make money based on its brand reputation, with no recognition at all for their customers and afficionados (and even scorn maybe)...


I doubt Seiko will be successful selling to the general population at this inflated price, so it's primarily capitalizing on the unwavering loyalty of its afficionados, which is why you're seeing so many more limited editions, meant to milk their fan base for all that they're worth.


----------



## taurnilf (Sep 30, 2013)

Well, the general population doesn't buy watches anymore so all these new watches are for the fans who are willing to be milked.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Fully agree. Nobody needs mechanical watches since the 80ies. First the Quarz, now the smartphones and fitness watches that are sufficient for the most. The manufacturer produce mechanical watches for a specific fanbase. A lot of them are willing to pay the increasing prices. If they have fallen in love with a watch (mainly because of the design, less because of the technical specs) the price is rather secondary.


----------



## enri70 (Jan 4, 2015)

Having bracelet and rubber strap included justifies the higher price of the limited edition


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

boatswain said:


> SPB143J1 / 145J1 / 147J1 / 149J1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have to agree with you,one of these could absolutely fill that last spot I have on my winder...REALLY like the Gold but that damn white date wheel sucks...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> I have to agree with you,one of these could absolutely fill that last spot I have on my winder...REALLY like the Gold but that damn white date wheel sucks...


Not a fan of the 6R35 movement at these prices either.


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Not a fan of the 6R35 movement at these prices either.


That we understood both here and there ;-)


----------



## Jezec (Jul 24, 2014)

the value proposition appears to be diminishing, but there are many great things about this lineup. for me personally, i like the diameter, the height, bezel, color-way, case, rubber option. most seikos can be bought for under msrp anyway. is under $1k realistic for the non LE models? if not, there's always the 2-month old pre-owned version which is reasonably comparable to LNIB.


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Sometimes I think about suggesting people to get the movement alone. To me, the design I like, good proportions and finishing matter a lot more, disproportionally more, as long the movement is robust and durable. 

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm still in for a 143 at this point. 
(Easier said that done )

But i imagine its several months away still. Hopefully I don't get distracted by other things in the meantime.

Hoping some real life pics eventually emerge of the non LE models.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Dopamina said:


> Sometimes I think about suggesting people to get the movement alone. To me, the design I like, good proportions and finishing matter a lot more, disproportionally more, as long the movement is robust and durable.


That is certainly a choice everyone of us has to make individually. For some (many?) of us, the choice of movement is important, particularly given the price of these new releases, and relative to what one might find in watches from other brands at comparable prices.

If the movement isn't important to you, so long as it is robust and durable, then you can simply choose to ignore the comments that focus on it.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

boatswain said:


> I'm still in for a 143 at this point.
> (Easier said that done )
> 
> But i imagine its several months away still. Hopefully I don't get distracted by other things in the meantime.
> ...


If the SPB143J1 ends up around $800 on the grey market, I would probably pull the trigger on it, despite my reservations about the 6R movement. But, yes, it would be nice to see some real life photos of the non-limited editions.


----------



## toto453 (Dec 16, 2019)

Is there any feedback/experiences pool that can tell if 6R35 is better or equal to 6R15 regarding positional variation and low amplitude and also regarding overall accuracy & robustness ?


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

mleok said:


> That is certainly a choice everyone of us has to make individually. For some (many?) of us, the choice of movement is important, particularly given the price of these new releases, and relative to what one might find in watches from other brands at comparable prices.
> 
> If the movement isn't important to you, so long as it is robust and durable, then you can simply choose to ignore the comments that focus on it.


I will do.

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

mleok said:


> That is certainly a choice everyone of us has to make individually. For some (many?) of us, the choice of movement is important, particularly given the price of these new releases, and relative to what one might find in watches from other brands at comparable prices.
> 
> If the movement isn't important to you, so long as it is robust and durable, then you can simply choose to ignore the comments that focus on it.


I will do.

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

toto453 said:


> Is there any feedback/experiences pool that can tell if 6R35 is better or equal to 6R15 regarding positional variation and low amplitude and also regarding overall accuracy & robustness ?


I think the on the ground reports seem to suggest the same mix of people who are happy with their 6R35 and those who report inconsistency due to poor isochronism and positional variance. The main difference seems to be the higher power reserve, which presumably involves a new mainspring. But, the 4R seemed to be more consistent than the 6R, so if prior experience is any indication, the issue with poor isochronism might be made even worse by switching to an even stiffer mainspring to achieve the 70 hour power reserve. In any case, it doesn't feature a higher beat rate, or factory adjustment, both of which tend to yield more consistent timekeeping, all else being equal. The other issue people report with the 6R15 is the drift in accuracy over one or two years of use, and there is simply insufficient time to make similar observations of the 6R35.


----------



## shiraz (Jun 15, 2011)

If the street prices do not soften quickly, I doubt these new models would sell very well, in spite of these being the best in a long time. At $600 to $700 I am in.


----------



## toto453 (Dec 16, 2019)

Thanks mleok for this detailed and interesting feedback ! :-!


----------



## Mowgly (Apr 8, 2020)

seadweller16600 said:


> I ordered the 55th aniversary!
> And I can be shure that I get one of 5500...
> View attachment 15041911


Awesome! Where are you ordering from btw? I'm definitely interested in putting down a pre-order for this, but there doesn't seem to be any news about it here in Malaysia/Southeast Asia. If any Singaporeans here reading this know if Sg has it, happy to purchase from there too!


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Mowgly said:


> Awesome! Where are you ordering from btw? I'm definitely interested in putting down a pre-order for this, but there doesn't seem to be any news about it here in Malaysia/Southeast Asia. If any Singaporeans here reading this know if Sg has it, happy to purchase from there too!


Gnomon will likely have in stock at some point.


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

Dopamina said:


> Sometimes I think about suggesting people to get the movement alone. To me, the design I like, good proportions and finishing matter a lot more, disproportionally more, as long the movement is robust and durable.
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


Good point. There's more to a watch, as long as it's movement is robust and reliable.


----------



## watch55collector (Apr 17, 2020)

Hodinkee just published this today (23rd April 2020). Article by James Stacey:

*"Introducing The Seiko Prospex SPB143, SPB145, SPB147, And SPB149 Interpretations Of Seiko's First Diver
Shut up and take my money."*

Dammit Seiko... just take my money. Hell yea!
...sorry I can't post links yet, new member still! It's on the Hodinkee website. I am super excited. I know exactly which one of these I'm gonna get


----------



## watch55collector (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Jezec (Jul 24, 2014)

Arent these the guys that inflate the price of every watch after they write about it? The hype begins. I want to see the bronze in particular in the flesh.


----------



## MiddleBrother (Jan 6, 2017)

I am _very_ tempted to get the brown/gilt dial version to celebrate graduation and new job.

Anyone seen if these are 20 or 22mm lug width?

Cheers


----------



## watch55collector (Apr 17, 2020)

I handled these at a Seiko event early this year. Almost certain the watches I looked at had a perfect 20mm lug width. Fits as good if not better than the SLA017 being thinner as well. Don't even consider any other brand to celebrate the achievement, you know exactly what to do


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

watch55collector said:


> View attachment 15059405


Aren't they a handsome lot.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Silver dial is my first choice, but that brown non-gilt one is really growing on me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

On first look at the bunch together in that shot, it was the gilt that did it for me..


----------



## MiddleBrother (Jan 6, 2017)

watch55collector said:


> I handled these at a Seiko event early this year. Almost certain the watches I looked at had a perfect 20mm lug width. Fits as good if not better than the SLA017 being thinner as well. Don't even consider any other brand to celebrate the achievement, you know exactly what to do


Awesome thanks! Nice to hear that from someone who has handled it in person. I have no choice, it will be done!


----------



## Jezec (Jul 24, 2014)

Can you talk about the gilt dial? That was my favorite one of the bunch when I saw plus9time release. I thought I was free from this money-pit hobby, but Seiko pulled me back in.


----------



## watch55collector (Apr 17, 2020)

Jezec said:


> Can you talk about the gilt dial? That was my favorite one of the bunch when I saw plus9time release. I thought I was free from this money-pit hobby, but Seiko pulled me back in.


I didn't really feel drawn to the gilt one, as I prefer more of a subdued effect on a dive watch. But that's just me. I do remember it stood out the most, even more than the limited edition blue one, in that photo with them together it's even more obvious. Looking back at it now, it may be the standout watch of the lot.


----------



## angelo red (Apr 13, 2019)

comparison between the new and the old


----------



## angelo red (Apr 13, 2019)

other image


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

watch55collector said:


> I didn't really feel drawn to the gilt one, as I prefer more of a subdued effect on a dive watch. But that's just me. I do remember it stood out the most, even more than the limited edition blue one, in that photo with them together it's even more obvious. Looking back at it now, it may be the standout watch of the lot.


How would you compare the gilt to the black bay 58 or the gilt turtle (if you handled both before)? Similar? Flashier? Pictures attached as reference.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

MiddleBrother said:


> I am _very_ tempted to get the brown/gilt dial version to celebrate graduation and new job.
> 
> Anyone seen if these are 20 or 22mm lug width?
> 
> Cheers


Will be 20mm


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Silver dial is my first choice, but that brown non-gilt one is really growing on me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is no silver dial.... grey you mean?!


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

angelo red said:


> other image


5.7mm from bottom of caseback to top of underside chamfering or whatever you call it is why the 051/053 wears like a 10mm tall watch on my wrist- and the only reason I considered it as I typically do not prefer anything over 41mm.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

New Hodinkee article on them. James is awesome, you can tell he's super excited for these!

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/seiko-prospex-spb143-spb145-spb147-and-spb149-introducing


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm really digging these and I have been moving away from divers lately.

The gilt is beckoning me - although agree with many on the price. It's one of a few issues holding me back from ordering one of these.

Also, can I justify having this and my current SBDC065 (blue hole)?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Predictabilly said:


> New Hodinkee article on them. James is awesome, you can tell he's super excited for these!
> 
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/seiko-prospex-spb143-spb145-spb147-and-spb149-introducing


Problem for Seiko is that these pretty much already exist in the form of the Sharkey, San Martin, Heimdallr, Hima, Proxima, etc....which have sapphire crystals, lowbeat Seiko movements and two facets Seiko does not....no friggin' X on the dial, fully lumed bezels and a price about 20% of Seiko price:


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Problem for Seiko is that these pretty much already exist in the form of the Sharkey, San Martin, Heimdallr, Hima, Proxima, etc....which have sapphire crystals, lowbeat Seiko movements and two facets Seiko does not....no friggin' X on the dial, fully lumed bezels and a price about 20% of Seiko price:


Seiko has no problem. None of their customers will buy a replica "knock-off" when you can buy the real deal from Seiko.


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

mi6_ said:


> Seiko has no problem. None of their customers will buy a replica "knock-off" when you can buy the real deal from Seiko.


I can only agree on that.

I do not like hommages. I don't thing fully-lumed bezels are interesting. And I don't mind the "X" on the dial.

So that's a pass on the San Martin and Co., and a big yes to the SPBs


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Wow that San Martin is one ugly cheap looking watch.


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

I ordered one san martin before the spb 14x leak. It took almost 3 months to get here. It is a well built watch and it is not ugly. It is actually a nice watch. That said, I am passing the san martin along. And I agree that seiko will sell tons of the spb 14x watches. I was myself leaning to the 147, but will probably get the 187 or the 077. 

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Joll71 said:


> Wow that San Martin is one ugly cheap looking watch.


This.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

So the list on these is around $1200-00US looks doable.


----------



## watch55collector (Apr 17, 2020)

TheJubs said:


> How would you compare the gilt to the black bay 58 or the gilt turtle (if you handled both before)? Similar? Flashier? Pictures attached as reference.
> 
> View attachment 15062919
> 
> ...


Oh Seiko's gilt one on this release is way flashier. Which paradoxically, may even work in its favor, even though I view those 2 other watches as more diver-orientated. But let's face it, who buys these things for functionality. Myself I'd be getting a watch for the sheer eye candy aspect and ease at telling the time instantly.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

yankeexpress said:


> Problem for Seiko is that these pretty much already exist in the form of the Sharkey, San Martin, Heimdallr, Hima, Proxima, etc....which have sapphire crystals, lowbeat Seiko movements and two facets Seiko does not....no friggin' X on the dial, fully lumed bezels and a price about 20% of Seiko price:


Except it's not a Seiko. I know people tend to call these homages, but to me they are replicas without copying the logo. I wouldn't feel comfortable wearing one of these, as it feels like wearing a fake watch to me.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

aalin13 said:


> Except it's not a Seiko. I know people tend to call these homages, but to me they are replicas without copying the logo. I wouldn't feel comfortable wearing one of these, as it feels like wearing a fake watch to me.


I wonder how many of the Seiko fans expressing this opinion have no qualms about owning a "homage" of the Rolex Submariner.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

mleok said:


> I wonder how many of the Seiko fans expressing this opinion have no qualms about owning a "homage" of the Rolex Submariner.


Which Seiko is an homage of the Submariner? Nothing from their current catalogue looks like an exact copy.

While you are at it, is the Submariner an homage of the Fifty Fathoms?


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

mleok said:


> I wonder how many of the Seiko fans expressing this opinion have no qualms about owning a "homage" of the Rolex Submariner.


Come on man, really? Which one? The MM 300? I have no problem with homages, although homages do not stop your lure to get the real thing. But, seiko does not make homages.

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## RIB333 (Sep 13, 2009)

aalin13 said:


> Except it's not a Seiko. I know people tend to call these homages, but to me they are replicas without copying the logo. I wouldn't feel comfortable wearing one of these, as it feels like wearing a fake watch to me.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Agree 100%.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

aalin13 said:


> While you are at it, is the Submariner an homage of the Fifty Fathoms?


No, it derives its design from the Rolex 6202 Turn-o-graph, that predated the Fifty Fathoms, but that's the most common retort of people who like to justify "homages."


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Dopamina said:


> Come on man, really? Which one? The MM 300? I have no problem with homages, although homages do not stop your lure to get the real thing. But, seiko does not make homages.


While Seiko doesn't have a Submariner homage, they do have homages of the Datejust. Although, the most common mod to the SKX031 is to install Mercedes hands, and Orient does have a Submariner homage.

In any case, the point I was trying to make is that many fans of affordable watches have no problems with Rolex homages but get all twisted up about homages of Seikos.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

mleok said:


> No, it derives its design from the Rolex 6202 Turn-o-graph, that predated the Fifty Fathoms, but that's the most common retort of people who like to justify "homages."


I was been just facetious, and wasn't seriously suggesting that the submariner is based on the fifty fathom. More that the dive watch genre are all very similar, as different brands have more or less arrived at the same general design.



mleok said:


> While Seiko doesn't have a Submariner homage, they do have homages of the Datejust. Although, the most common mod to the SKX031 is to install Mercedes hands, and Orient does have a Submariner homage.
> 
> In any case, the point I was trying to make is that many fans of affordable watches have no problems with Rolex homages but get all twisted up about homages of Seikos.


I do agree with you that an homage is an homage, doesn't matter if it's based on a Rolex or a Seiko. Personally, I wouldn't wear an homage watch, doesn't matter what brand it's based on.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Dopamina said:


> Come on man, really? Which one? The MM 300? I have no problem with homages, although homages do not stop your lure to get the real thing. But, seiko does not make homages.
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


Seiko did many homage on their seiko 5 lines up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

sernsin said:


> Seiko did many homage on their seiko 5 lines up


Yes, I believe that the Datejust homages are part of the Seiko 5 line.


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

mleok said:


> I wonder how many of the Seiko fans expressing this opinion have no qualms about owning a "homage" of the Rolex Submariner.


You do like to stir the pot...

Personally, I hate hommages of all kinds. Whoever makes them, they are cleverer copies of other designs. And yes, that includes Seiko's ones such as the Seiko auto and the DJ one.

For your information, the Turn-O-Graph and the Fifty Fathoms are both from 1953. Given the time it takes (took) to develop a watch, I wouldn't say that one predates the other.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Seiko does great homages...



....so does San Martin and they are smart enough to put Seiko movements in them....and Seiko is dumb enough to the sell them to the Legend factory that make all the 62mas homages with Seiko movements.










Armida makes an excellent affordable 62mas as well, with a Seiko movement, for way less than Seiko MSRP on these new SRB homages



A12

Another Seiko homage


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

aalin13 said:


> I was been just facetious, and wasn't seriously suggesting that the submariner is based on the fifty fathom. More that the dive watch genre are all very similar, as different brands have more or less arrived at the same general design.


I don't know, there are a phenomenal number of people who honestly believe that the Submariner copied the design of the Fifty Fathoms because they were unaware of the 6202 Turn-o-graph.

https://monochrome-watches.com/historical-perspective-rolex-reference-6202-pre-submariner-wintage/

In any case, the problem with the term "homage" is that it is used too broadly. On the one hand, it is used to refer to near perfect copies which only omit the brand name, and it might also be used to refer to things which are similar simply because of functional convergence. For example, any dive watch with an external rotating bezel. The problem is that people will say a homage is okay based on functional convergence but really use that to justify the near perfect copies.

Or that the Submariner is a homage of the Fifty Fathoms, so it's okay to homage the Submariner. Except that the 6204 Submariner is based on the 6202 Turn-o-graph. But, even if the Turn-o-graph did not exist, the Submariner would have been a homage only in the sense of functional convergence, but the Submariner homages would be near perfect clones.

I have no issue with functional convergence, but when you copy the font, the marker shape, the hand style, and the case shape, then it isn't simply a matter of functional convergence. Heck, I don't even have an issue with design copies, I just think that referring to such watches as homages is disingenuous and borderline dishonest.

I have design copies in my collection, and I have no issue admitting that they are legal copies of iconic designs like the 5517 Milsub, the vintage Fifty Fathoms, or the Seiko 62MAS.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

NicoD said:


> For your information, the Turn-O-Graph and the Fifty Fathoms are both from 1953. Given the time it takes (took) to develop a watch, I wouldn't say that one predates the other.


My point simply is that the idea that either were copies of each other is simply ridiculous. I never suggested that the Fifty Fathoms was a homage of the 6202 Turn-o-graph, only that the 6204 Submariner was not a homage of the Fifty Fathoms. But, it is still true that the 6202 Turn-o-graph was released a few months before the Fifty Fathoms, the same way that the 6204 Submariner was released a few months after the Fifty Fathoms. By the same argument you made, the 6204 Submariner could not have been copied from the Fifty Fathoms even if the 6202 did not exist.


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

mleok said:


> But, it is still true that the 6202 Turn-o-graph was released a few months before the Fifty Fathoms, the same way that the 6204 Submariner was released a few months after the Fifty Fathoms. By the same argument you made, the 6204 Submariner could not have been copied from the Fifty Fathoms even if the 6202 did not exist.


And I am OK with that, given that I do not think that the Submariner copies a model from another brand ;-)


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Let’s focus back the topic. The homage thing should end here. Right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


> Problem for Seiko is that these pretty much already exist in the form of the Sharkey, San Martin, Heimdallr, Hima, Proxima, etc....which have sapphire crystals, lowbeat Seiko movements and two facets Seiko does not....no friggin' X on the dial, fully lumed bezels and a price about 20% of Seiko price:


Sorry a hard pass for me.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

mleok said:


> I wonder how many of the Seiko fans expressing this opinion have no qualms about owning a "homage" of the Rolex Submariner.


 Which Seiko is a homage of the sub please tell us? Certainly not these watches in question?

Edit: reading your other posts yes I understand Seiko has other Rolex homage watches, but I am asking which one is the Sub homage as I have not seen it.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Predictabilly said:


> Which Seiko is a homage of the sub please tell us? Certainly not these watches in question?
> 
> Edit: reading your other posts yes I understand Seiko has other Rolex homage watches, but I am asking which one is the Sub homage as I have not seen it.


The Shogun looks like a Japanese Submariner which is why I love it.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Joll71 said:


> Wow that San Martin is one ugly cheap looking watch.


Maybe you haven't seen this:






That Seiko is great. Just not that great.
I personally am not into small watches, so I won't buy the San Martin. And given the choice, I would go for the cheap watch and save a lot of coin. Money nowadays needs to be spent on sensible choices.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

countingseconds said:


> Maybe you haven't seen this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great video and Many of the comments below it apply here


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Great video and Many of the comments below it apply here


Very true. Jodie should know what he's talking about cause he got to review the actual Seiko, too:


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Double post.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

yankeexpress said:


> Great video and Many of the comments below it apply here


I purchased the sterile version of the San Martin from Amazon, with the domed sapphire crystal and the fully lumed ceramic bezel, and it's an amazing watch for the price. The only downside to the sterile version I got was that it didn't have that beautiful caseback.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

countingseconds said:


> Very true. Jodie should know what he's talking about cause he got to review the actual Seiko, too:


The irony is that the 8L35 in the SLA017 that he reviewed performed more poorly than the NH35 in San Martin.


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

mleok said:


> I purchased the sterile version of the San Martin from Amazon, with the domed sapphire crystal and the fully lumed ceramic bezel, and it's an amazing watch for the price. The only downside to the sterile version I got was that it didn't have that beautiful caseback.


I have this san martin. Like I said before it is a nice watch. But my sbdc 053 was way better in every detail. I sold the seiko and I am selling the sm so I can afford one of the new spb 14x or , more likely, the spb 185 or 187, the new mm200, I cant remember.

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Dopamina said:


> I have this san martin. Like I said before it is a nice watch. But my sbdc 053 was way better in every detail. I sold the seiko and I am selling the sm so I can afford one of the new spb 14x or , more likely, the spb 185 or 187, the new mm200, I cant remember.


The SBDC053 does nothing for me aesthetically, but the SPB143 might get me to open up my wallet, at least if they eventually go for the usual grey market discount, despite my aversion to the 21.6kbph 6R movements.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Interestingly on the subject of homage or aesthetic inspiration/influences, I learned a little while ago over in the f74 skin diver thread that the once-ubiquitous skin diver case shape traces back neither to the 62MAS nor Squale, but Aquastar:

https://www.fratellowatches.com/aquastar-63-diver/

I had long assumed it was Seiko that created the skin diver case shape given that most history lessons on Seiko's dive watch aesthetic evolutions trace back to the 62MAS (despite at least one more rudimentary water-capable Seiko having had been released prior to 1965). Since Seiko dive watches for the most part have had their own thing going on looks-wise over the years, I was surprised to learn of the Aquastar, and its release two years prior to the 62MAS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Interestingly on the subject of homage or aesthetic inspiration/influences, I learned a little while ago over in the f74 skin diver thread that the once-ubiquitous skin diver case shape traces back neither to the 62MAS nor Squale, but Aquastar:
> 
> https://www.fratellowatches.com/aquastar-63-diver/
> 
> ...


Awesome CK. 

Thanks for sharing. I have often wondered where the ubiquitous skin diver case originated.

That said on the topic at hand here, I really like how seiko has kept that classic skin diver character but smoothed it out a bit. I have often thought the traditional skin diver case a bit blocky, hash and undefined. And in doing so detracting from it's smaller size. I really like the bevels seiko has put in these cases and especially their familiar sloped longitudinal undercuts. It should wear more nicely than a traditional skin diver I reckon.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I just hope they don’t wear smaller than a SKX. The size of that watch is just about perfect in my opinion. 

It would be however nice if it wasn’t as tall as the SKX.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Problem for Seiko is that these pretty much already exist in the form of the Sharkey, San Martin, Heimdallr, Hima, Proxima, etc....which have sapphire crystals, lowbeat Seiko movements and two facets Seiko does not....no friggin' X on the dial, fully lumed bezels and a price about 20% of Seiko price:


No X on the dial, but also no Seiko on the dial. These homages are no problem for Seiko.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I would never buy from this “SAN MARTIN” watch company (if they even deserve the respect to be called a “watch company”). Seems their entire catalogue and business model is making homage watches or at the very least copies of other popular watches from Seiko, Rolex and other brands. I don’t even like calling these “homages” as there is virtually nothing of their own design added to these pieces. The fact that you can order them with a blank dial (no branding) makes them almost “fake” or “knock off” watches in my eyes. 

Seiko has nothing to worry about in terms of competition for SAN MARTIN. Despite everyone moaning about Seiko price increases, it looks like Seiko may do OK with this new pricing scheme judging by the fanfare over the 2020 releases.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

mleok said:


> The SBDC053 does nothing for me aesthetically, but the SPB143 might get me to open up my wallet, at least if they eventually go for the usual grey market discount, despite my aversion to the 21.6kbph 6R movements.


Quite the same here... I'm even starting to daydreaming "humm... could it be possible to transplant an 8L35 to that case?..."


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

jmnav said:


> mleok said:
> 
> 
> > The SBDC053 does nothing for me aesthetically, but the SPB143 might get me to open up my wallet, at least if they eventually go for the usual grey market discount, despite my aversion to the 21.6kbph 6R movements.
> ...


I'm afraid the 8L35 is far to thick to fit in the new SPB series case. Robust, precise when well regulated but thick. Love it.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

denisd said:


> I'm afraid the 8L35 is far to thick to fit in the new SPB series case. Robust, precise when well regulated but thick. Love it.


How about the 6R27? It's only a tiny bit thicker, 5.32mm vs. 5.25mm.

https://reference.grail-watch.com/movement/6r27/

https://reference.grail-watch.com/movement/6r15/


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Re: the 62MAS case design and it's origins (and how another company did that case design first), I think the 6159 was Seiko's first diver with a unique case design? Probably still their best up to this day too hence the amount of watches they make that are based on it.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Awesome CK.
> 
> Thanks for sharing. I have often wondered where the ubiquitous skin diver case originated.
> 
> ...


Great points about the refinements to the case style.

I have an old flash brand skin diver that is so blocky (a rugged look I kinda dig) that I literally have to wear running gloves when I change straps so that I stop cutting myself on the sharp angles around the lugs 

My enemy:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

clyde_frog said:


> Re: the 62MAS case design and it's origins (and how another company did that case design first), I think the 6159 was Seiko's first diver with a unique case design? Probably still their best up to this day too hence the amount of watches they make that are based on it.


Close/basically.

I've seen a few Seiko diver timeline articles and videos, but I think Fratello always does a nice job with such research, keeping the reporting interesting and to the point:

https://www.fratellowatches.com/top-vintage-seiko-divers/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Great points about the refinements to the case style.
> 
> I have an old flash brand skin diver that is so blocky (a rugged look I kinda dig) that I literally have to wear running gloves when I change straps so that I stop cutting myself on the sharp angles around the lugs
> 
> ...


Are you getting in on this series?!

I wouldn't be surprised as we tend to have similar tastes.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Are you getting in on this series?!
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised as we tend to have similar tastes.


Indeed-definitely keeping an eye on it.

Probably won't be a drop-day adopter, but I could see one eventually working its way in to the collection after browsing some of, what I assume will be, early rave reviews 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Fresh pics! 

From Worn and Wound.

Nothing terribly thrilling in terms of new content but a nice case profile shot I haven't seen before. I really dig the case shape and finishing.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Interesting clasp design I've not seen before (flip over part).


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

konners said:


> Interesting clasp design I've not seen before (flip over part).


Is it different than the ones that come on the mm200?

I thought it looked different too but I am not super familiar with details of the recent prospex bracelets.


----------



## juskiewrx (Mar 23, 2019)

Bracelet looks good, but I really like the way the rubber looks on it.



boatswain said:


> Fresh pics!
> 
> From Worn and Wound.
> 
> Nothing terribly thrilling in terms of new content but a nice case profile shot I haven't seen before. I really dig the case shape and finishing.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

boatswain said:


> konners said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting clasp design I've not seen before (flip over part).
> ...


I've not handled one personally, but a quick search brought up this (borrowed without permission from a fellow WUSer):









The flip over section on the new bracelet is larger it seems. Minor detail.


----------



## toto453 (Dec 16, 2019)

SPB14x bracelet is similar to the one on SBDC051/053. Comfort-wise, it's excellent !


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I was sifting through the comments on the HODINKEE article on the 14-s...









James Stacey was the author and this is his comment about the bezel inserts.

So.......


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

boatswain said:


> I was sifting through the comments on the HODINKEE article on the 14-s...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder why they decided to go with the hardened stainless steel insert when the King Turtle has ceramic.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

mleok said:


> I wonder why they decided to go with the hardened stainless steel insert when the King Turtle has ceramic.


To make this release even more rugged awesome 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

boatswain said:


> I was sifting through the comments on the HODINKEE article on the 14-s...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WWWHHHAAATTT????? :think:

This doesn't make sense. Put a ceramic insert on the King Turtle and King Samurai, but don't bother on the $1,350 US MSRP Diver? If this is seriously the case, this is an easy NO BUY for me. Not paying for a Seiko Diver at this price without a ceramic insert. I really hope there's been a miscommunication somewhere along the line. If Seiko engineered a steel insert to look like a brushed ceramic insert I'm not going to be a happy camper.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I had an armida a2 with a steel bezel that looked very similar to these. Also NTH subs I think have a similar look and are coated steel. 

I am also still hoping there are some crossed wires somewhere and that it turns out to be ceramic but I’m losing hope a bit now...


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

boatswain said:


> I was sifting through the comments on the HODINKEE article on the 14-s...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A couple of comments below that said Time + Tide and Seiko UK customer service both claim ceramic. Didn't we also have someone here who handled the watch also say ceramic, or was I imagining that?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Ceramic is so overrated. It’s a nothing burger as far as my decision making is concerned.

The bezel insert on my MM300 is my favourite amongst all my watches. If it’s anything like that I’m in.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

boatswain said:


> I was sifting through the comments on the HODINKEE article on the 14-s...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is very odd I swear this was covered earlier confirmed ceramic from a number of sources. Anyways, that still sucks but one could always replace the insert with a ceramic one down the line for a nominal cost as well


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Here is some fun stuff! 

A blog to watch has a brief look at this series with some live pics including the grey and brown dials. Some of the best real life photos we have seen yet

Pics from a blog to watch.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Here is some fun stuff!
> 
> A blog to watch has a brief look at this series with some live pics including the grey and brown dials. Some of the best real life photos we have seen yet
> 
> Pics from a blog to watch.


I mean, just how good do they look?

Other than the price, (which we all know will settle way below those quoted) I don't know what anyone can complain about with these watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

There is no way to resist the 147. Someday in the future, with a better exchange rate, I will have to get the 147.

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Finally! Thanks boatswain!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Those are really nice, much better than the previous effort. A decent handset makes such a difference.


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow. They look spot on. Excited to see the new mm200 too but that SPB143 has got my name on it. It's just so classic looking but not in a homage/ try hard kind of way


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

> the Prospex SPB145 only available through Seiko boutiques.


Not good for anybody who wants that one. You're going to be paying full price for it. I imagine that will be the least popular of the three anyway.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

clyde_frog said:


> Not good for anybody who wants that one. You're going to be paying full price for it. I imagine that will be the least popular of the three anyway.


Are there many Seiko boutiques? There are only two in the United States, one in New York and one in Florida. I know the Grand Seiko boutique in London carries Seiko as well, but I don't know if that is true of all other Grand Seiko boutiques. In particular, while the one in New York is also listed as a Seiko boutique, the same is not true of the one in Beverly Hills.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

mleok said:


> Are there many Seiko boutiques? I know the Grand Seiko boutique in London carries Seiko as well, but I don't remember that being true of the one in New York.


Not loads but I think you can order online from them anyway. The boutique in London is a Seiko boutique, not a Grand Seiko boutique, same as New York (or at least the NY one wasn't GS when I went just over a year ago). I've been to both and they both have quite a few Prospex, Astrons etc. In London it is kind of split into 2 and only the back of the shop is Grand Seiko. The whole front area is everything else.


----------



## hi_beat (Oct 5, 2019)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

RRP of $1,200 for the non-limited models on bracelet. There is a good Hodinkee article on these that was posted within the past week. The SBDC051 "re-interpretation" was a nice watch, I almost bought it, now I am glad I waited. It was a little larger and as a result the proportions were visibly different from the 62mas. The handset and indices were also different, more aligned with modern Seiko divers. These new models address a lot of those issues and prove that Seiko does sometimes respond directly to what the community is saying. Despite the higher price, I expect these to be a home run.


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

B1ff_77 said:


> I mean, just how good do they look?
> 
> Other than the price, (which we all know will settle way below those quoted) I don't know what anyone can complain about with these watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


By how much, would you say? 20, 30, 40%?

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Dopamina said:


> By how much, would you say? 20, 30, 40%?
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


The previous generation of these went for about 20% on average over here.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks for all of the photos. These are shaping up to a popular release.

If these wear like their dimensions, I might be breaking my self imposed no more divers. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Here is some fun stuff!
> 
> A blog to watch has a brief look at this series with some live pics including the grey and brown dials. Some of the best real life photos we have seen yet
> 
> Pics from a blog to watch.


Thanks!

But still no clarification regarding the bezel being ceramic or stainless steel - judging from the close-ups of the 149 it is hard to imagine it being ceramic!

And Second: the clasp is „machined" not stamped. I'm no native speaker here, but to me it reads as if it's milled? Right? So, cut from a piece of Metal rather than bent?

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Here is some fun stuff!
> 
> A blog to watch has a brief look at this series with some live pics including the grey and brown dials. Some of the best real life photos we have seen yet
> 
> Pics from a blog to watch.


Came here to post this. Definitely best pics so far of the prototypes. Yesterday I contacted my local Seiko AD to inquire about Canadian prices, launch dates and deposits.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

FishPizza said:


> Wow. They look spot on. Excited to see the new mm200 too but that SPB143 has got my name on it. It's just so classic looking but not in a homage/ try hard kind of way


Wait new MM200 is this confirmed?!


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Predictabilly said:


> Wait new MM200 is this confirmed?!


Not confirmed I believe - there is a grainy leaked image floating around. but it does look good 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Here is some fun stuff!
> 
> A blog to watch has a brief look at this series with some live pics including the grey and brown dials. Some of the best real life photos we have seen yet
> 
> Pics from a blog to watch.


I MUST HAVE IT (not sure if the blue or gray one though).


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

That brown and gold actually is growing on me.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Predictabilly said:


> Wait new MM200 is this confirmed?!


Here's the only image so far if you haven't seen it.









If I didn't have an MM300 I think this would be the one I'd be going for.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

That new MM200 looks great. I would love if they’d size it down for me like these new 62SBPs. Can’t imagine it happening, but a boy can dream . . .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

So, what are the differences or improvements in the spb 187 compared to the spb077? 6r35, hand set? What else? If is just that I'll go with 077 and maybe get the new hand set or the mm300 hand set. 

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Dopamina said:


> So, what are the differences or improvements in the spb 187 compared to the spb077? 6r35, hand set? What else? If is just that I'll go with 077 and maybe get the new hand set or the mm300 hand set.
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


Nobody really knows anything about it yet, you'll have to wait for more details and photos but I'd imagine putting different hands on an SPB077 still won't look as good as this new one will.


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

Looks amazing in the flesh.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Need a lume shot now 

Though I'm going to go ahead and assume the lume is awesome.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

B1ff_77 said:


> Not confirmed I believe - there is a grainy leaked image floating around. but it does look good
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If they come out with an updated MM200 with a 41mm case and different handset I swear I'm going broke lol


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

clyde_frog said:


> Here's the only image so far if you haven't seen it.
> 
> View attachment 15077499
> 
> ...


Holy that looks awesome and really a steel bezel version?! Seiko I'm impressed. Eager to hear about the dimensions- even the 061/063 wear more like a 41mm anyways as per Boatswains in depth review. Those wear smaller than my 053 even though it's listed as a bigger watch.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Update on pricing for all you guys in Canada- my AD emailed me back, here’s some of what he said: 

“ The pre order seiko, yes we will be getting them however we are pre sold out of the SPB149 already, we will be getting the SPB143 scheduled to launch June, Tentative price $1596.00 CAD. We aren’t accepting pre orders on this yet as we need to confirm allocations first.”

Sold out of the 149 already...wow. Wonder if it’s all their allocation or the initial release. 

If prices for the 143 will be around $1600...then I’m guessing the 149 will be close to $1900 which Imo is too rich for me anyways. Looks like the 143 is the one I’ll be getting but it would be awesome if it ended up being $1400 CAD and I could get a 10% discount. I don’t know, at $1600 and if a discount isn’t offered I’ll just wait to pick one up down the road as nice as they are.


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

I wonder how long does it take from Seiko to invent a way to misalign the printed minute indexes?


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

I think my plans for a SPB145J1 is on hold after I saw Sinn release U50, a 41mm version of the U1.


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

Predictabilly said:


> Update on pricing for all you guys in Canada- my AD emailed me back, here's some of what he said:
> 
> " The pre order seiko, yes we will be getting them however we are pre sold out of the SPB149 already, we will be getting the SPB143 scheduled to launch June, Tentative price $1596.00 CAD. We aren't accepting pre orders on this yet as we need to confirm allocations first."
> 
> ...


Hi Predictabilly. Thank you for the info. I'm also in Canada... YVR. Whereabouts are you? If we're in the same city, which AD did you contact? Thanks in advance. 
Regards, giuseppe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

babbsky said:


> Hi Predictabilly. Thank you for the info. I'm also in Canada... YVR. Whereabouts are you? If we're in the same city, which AD did you contact? Thanks in advance.
> Regards, giuseppe
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello sir! Yes YVR too. Christine jewellers in Richmond at Aberdeen Centre (I think that's the name of the mall)


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

You guys live in an airport?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Predictabilly said:


> Update on pricing for all you guys in Canada- my AD emailed me back, here's some of what he said:
> 
> " The pre order seiko, yes we will be getting them however we are pre sold out of the SPB149 already, we will be getting the SPB143 scheduled to launch June, Tentative price $1596.00 CAD. We aren't accepting pre orders on this yet as we need to confirm allocations first."
> 
> ...


Halifax Watch has had the price posted for a month already. If you're not getting 20% off MSRP you're paying too much. Just wait a year 2. My local Seiko AD does 30% off this tier of Prospex watches.

https://halifaxwatch.com/products/seiko-spb143j1


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Some pics from ablogtowatch for the interested:

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/hands-on-with-seikos-new-prospex-62mas-diver-interpretations/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

clyde_frog said:


> You guys live in an airport?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Hey Clyde... yup YVR hahaha!! 

Are you also from here Clyde?

Regards.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

Predictabilly said:


> Hello sir! Yes YVR too. Christine jewellers in Richmond at Aberdeen Centre (I think that's the name of the mall)


Thanks Predictabilly.. I drop by often there to check out their Seiko, Casios and Oris displays... they have a wide variety. I'll try to contact them soon. Thanks again. Who knows we might bump into each other in Aberdeen or Richmond Center. What is your daily beater? Just so I know what to look out for... hehe. I usually wear my 7002-7020 or SRP775. 
Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

babbsky said:


> Hey Clyde... yup YVR hahaha!!
> 
> Are you also from here Clyde?
> 
> ...


No lol. I just googled it because I was thinking "what the hell does YVR stand for in Canada?", and it's Vancouvers airport code. Just wondering why you use it as a name for your location rather than Richmond.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mowgly (Apr 8, 2020)

Chronomatic said:


> Some pics from ablogtowatch for the interested:


Thanks for the link! Initially had my eyes on the LE, now I'm sold on the root beer gilt.

Really can't wait to try these in the flesh!

Sent from my BKL-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Mowgly said:


> Thanks for the link! Initially had my eyes on the LE, now I'm sold on the root beer gilt.
> 
> Really can't wait to try these in the flesh!
> 
> Sent from my BKL-L09 using Tapatalk


Agreed! My only gripe is that it doesn't come on a bracelet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jezec (Jul 24, 2014)

Chronomatic said:


> Agreed! My only gripe is that it doesn't come on a bracelet!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


given the popularity, Strapcode will probably make one for it. You can probably source one with the savings from the rubber strap vs the models that come with the bracelet.


----------



## Xyvius (Aug 8, 2016)

What is this about the watch being 15mm thick?! Is Ablogtowatch usually accurate with their measurements? This changes things for me if true...


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

I am about to say that none of these people actually handled the watches. They just got some pictures from somebody. 

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Xyvius said:


> What is this about the watch being 15mm thick?! Is Ablogtowatch usually accurate with their measurements? This changes things for me if true...


Somewhere else I read something about 40.5x47x13.15 mm - 15 mm sounds more like a Release from zelos 

Edit: updated measurements

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

15mm is a bit concerning. Also, if you look in the comments of the ABTW article, you can see that our fellow member yonsson asked them about it and they confirmed with the watch in hand.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

It sure doesn't look like 15mm even if accounting for the bump of the tsunami logo and domed crystal. But that's just my guess.

That's odd though as the crystal doesn't look like it is 1.8mm tall to add onto seikos 13.2mm measurement.

Even if it is that thick looking at pictures the height is very well concealed with the case back shape, bezel shape, domed crystal, but especially the mid case shape with its bevels.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hopefully Hodinkee has it correct: at 13.2mm...










"Introducing: The Seiko Prospex SPB143, SPB145, SPB147, And SPB149 Interpretations Of Seiko's First Diver" via @watchville https://api.watchville.co/v2/posts/50203/click

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Knives and Lint said:


> 15mm is a bit concerning. Also, if you look in the comments of the ABTW article, you can see that our fellow member yonsson asked them about it and they confirmed with the watch in hand.


If 15mm is true, that's much much more than the bb58....

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Xyvius (Aug 8, 2016)

The confirmation by abtw in the comments is concerning. If it is indeed 15mm thick, I will be skipping this one.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

It's 13.2

https://www.seikowatches.com/de-de/products/prospex/spb143j1

Easy check, go to the source!


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Knives and Lint said:


> 15mm is a bit concerning. Also, if you look in the comments of the ABTW article, you can see that our fellow member yonsson asked them about it and they confirmed with the watch in hand.


If 15mm is true, that's much much more than the bb58....

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

They said the crystal is adding to height.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

clyde_frog said:


> You guys live in an airport?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Haha no but just a way to say Vancouver I guess.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> Halifax Watch has had the price posted for a month already. If you're not getting 20% off MSRP you're paying too much. Just wait a year 2. My local Seiko AD does 30% off this tier of Prospex watches.
> 
> https://halifaxwatch.com/products/seiko-spb143j1


They do 30% off a brand new release?! It would be worth it to me to just but from them if that's the case if I can't get 20-30% off locally.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

babbsky said:


> Thanks Predictabilly.. I drop by often there to check out their Seiko, Casios and Oris displays... they have a wide variety. I'll try to contact them soon. Thanks again. Who knows we might bump into each other in Aberdeen or Richmond Center. What is your daily beater? Just so I know what to look out for... hehe. I usually wear my 7002-7020 or SRP775.
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're welcome! My daily beater, hmm I have a few haha. 053 on uncle Seiko is my super casual and travel/swimming watch. I have a microbrand, Newmark 71 as another beater and just re-purchased SARB033 and will put uncle Seiko president on it for a work beater.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Jezec said:


> given the popularity, Strapcode will probably make one for it. You can probably source one with the savings from the rubber strap vs the models that come with the bracelet.


Unfortunately I have had very poor experience with strapcode on both times I've purchased a bracelet from them in the end link fitment category. I must say though Sam and the team have excellent customer service and gave me a full refund less shipping both times.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Xyvius said:


> What is this about the watch being 15mm thick?! Is Ablogtowatch usually accurate with their measurements? This changes things for me if true...


It's listed as I think 13.4 but that doesn't include the crystal. With the crystal it's 15mm I guess- I read ABTW reply somebody in the comments of that article. Regardless, it will wear like a 12.5-13.5mm watch, Seiko really does a great job hiding width and thickness in their divers.


----------



## edotkim (Jan 1, 2017)

As per the clarification provided by the reviewer at A Blog to Watch, who had a physical sample of the SPB14X in his hands and re-measured the watch for confirmation, the total thickness of the watch head *from case back to the top of the crystal is 14.9mm*, which they rounded up to 15mm.

According to a follow-up comment from the reviewer, Seiko's measurement of 13.2mm appears to be from the case back to the bezel surface rather than the top of the crystal.

To be fair to Seiko, based on the design of the midcase, the watch will probably wear more like 13mm than 15mm, so I'm betting their number is a more accurate reflection of how the watch actually feels on the wrist.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Here guys is my 053 which is listed at just under 14mm but really wears like an 11.5-12mm watch I would t be scared of the dimensions at all, Seiko does wizardry with their diver case thickness


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Steel bezel inserts and 15mm thick...



Still excited!


----------



## Xyvius (Aug 8, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Steel bezel inserts and 15mm thick...
> 
> 
> 
> Still excited!


The bezel inserts are steel? Don't believe this has been confirmed yet. I'm still weary of the 15mm thick thing... In my experience, Seiko is usually very conservative with thickness numbers.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Xyvius said:


> What is this about the watch being 15mm thick?! Is Ablogtowatch usually accurate with their measurements? This changes things for me if true...


Not good if true.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

It's going to be so funny if they finally do a diver at around 40mm and then they go and make it 15mm thick too. It definitely doesn't look like it's 15mm though, that crystal must add about maybe 1.5mm? Dimensions on paper are enough to put people off though.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

clyde_frog said:


> It's going to be so funny if they finally do a diver at around 40mm and then they go and make it 15mm thick too. It definitely doesn't look like it's 15mm though, that crystal must add about maybe 1.5mm? Dimensions on paper are enough to put people off though.


15mm in height is something that is difficult to hide unless you are wearing Seinfeld's puffy shirt.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Predictabilly said:


> Here guys is my 053 which is listed at just under 14mm but really wears like an 11.5-12mm watch I would t be scared of the dimensions at all, Seiko does wizardry with their diver case thickness
> 
> View attachment 15080719
> 
> ...


I disagree. I had one and it wore big in every way which is why I got rid of it.


----------



## watch55collector (Apr 17, 2020)

Well when I tried these on at the special Seiko reveal event in London, the SPB series of watches were all easily thinner than my SLA017 that I once had. So guys, please don't worry, no way it's 15mm, that's just insane and whoever wrote that is wrong. 13.2mm thickness sounds about right. I've handled tonnes of watches, I could not get the damn thing off my wrist! And I hate thick watches with a passion. I've learned to not believe half the stuff I read on the net, unless it's from somebody with first hand knowledge of what they are saying.


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

Predictabilly said:


> You're welcome! My daily beater, hmm I have a few haha. 053 on uncle Seiko is my super casual and travel/swimming watch. I have a microbrand, Newmark 71 as another beater and just re-purchased SARB033 and will put uncle Seiko president on it for a work beater.


If I see a guy with the watches you mentioned at the mall especially hanging around Christines that is when malls are open... I'll just say out loud 'Predictabilly' if you react I know its you and I'll introduce myself. . 
That SARB033 on U. Seiko president will look awesome! U sold ur old SARB? Do you often order - purchased from Christines? How are they?
There is another watch shop in Richmond Russells Jewelers... have you tried there?
Regards.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I disagree. I had one and it wore big in every way which is why I got rid of it.


It definitely feels 42.5mm wide, but as you can see over 50% of the watch on my wrist is hidden thickness wise. But maybe I'm lucky have little indentation where my watches go.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Double post


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

The bezel is brushed ceramic and the structure looks great. Here a section of a picture from the ABTW review where you can get an impression of the bezel and the applied indices.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Nanda said:


> The bezel is brushed ceramic


Source? It could very well be (probably is - it's what we'd all expect for that price) and whatever it's made from it looks nice, but don't state this like it's a fact if you actually don't have a clue and are just guessing from a picture.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

denisd said:


> I'm afraid the 8L35 is far to thick to fit in the new SPB series case. Robust, precise when well regulated but thick. Love it.


Are you sure about that?

I've been surprised that I couldn't find what the dimensions of the 8L35 caliber are but, then, it's used on SLA017, which doesn't look so far away to these SPB14x so, who knows?


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

clyde_frog said:


> Source? It could very well be (probably is - it's what we'd all expect for that price) and whatever it's made from it looks nice, but don't state this like it's a fact if you actually don't have a clue and are just guessing from a picture.


It is mentioned not only once, for example in the review of
monochrome watches:
"Also new to this 62MAS-inspired Prospex SPB149 is the bezel with a brushed ceramic 60-minute insert."

TBWS mentioned the same.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Nanda said:


> It is mentioned not only once, for example in the review of :
> monochrome watches:
> "Also new to this 62MAS-inspired Prospex SPB149 is the bezel with a brushed ceramic 60-minute insert."
> 
> TBWS mentioned the same.


"Other touches include a brushed ceramic 60-minute bezel insert that is coated in sapphire."

lol, so they're just making stuff up basically.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Wristreview wrote
"There's even a ceramic diving bezel, too."

Maybe they are all wrong. But nothing indicates a steel bezel insert, especially if you look at the engraved numerals.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Here for comparison a picture of the BB Ceramic One









I do not know a brushed steel bezel with such sharp engravings.


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Do we know when we are able to buy these? July 2020? I’m a seiko neophyte but is there a way to get a discount right off the bat? I’d hazard a guess that we can’t but curious....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Predictabilly said:


> They do 30% off a brand new release?! It would be worth it to me to just but from them if that's the case if I can't get 20-30% off locally.


No Halifax Watch does 0 discount on new releases. I posted it to show the Canadian MSRP which has already been known for over a month.

I said wait a year or 2 for a discount. Nothing about a new release discount. I'm in Edmonton and my dealer in WEM (Europa Watch) had the larger cousins of this watch for 30% off all of last summer. Couldn't move them. Good luck finding a discount on a new release. If you wait a year or 2 you should be able to get at least 20-30% off. With my luck he'll be out of business by the time Alberta starts ending this Covid B.S.

Patients pays. Don't pay full MSRP.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

I already bought and paid my 149 in March. My dealer recently informed me that Seiko approved the order but do not know the exact date of delivery.


----------



## Xyvius (Aug 8, 2016)

All I can say is that I really truly hope caliper measurements sit around 13. I really don't know why abtw would go to the extent that they literally measured it with calipers and it came to 15mm, but I still doubt this is true.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Seiko list it as 13.2 so I wouldn't worry about it.

edit: oh so they say Seiko haven't measured the height including the crystal. 

They also say the bezel definitely isn't ceramic, they think it's aluminium but it's unconfirmed. I'd just like to know, why the hell do Seiko send these watches out and don't include information about the materials used.


----------



## mikelj1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Nanda said:


> Here for comparison a picture of the BB Ceramic One
> 
> View attachment 15082075
> 
> ...


The Great White's looked pretty sharp.

For what it's worth, on a trip to my local Omega boutique whilst wearing my SPB053, the assistant couldn't believe the bezel inset wasn't ceramic.

Can't really see what the fuss is about; Black Bays have aluminium insets. Yeh, they scratch, but watches do that; they're supposed to be worn (and a tool watch at that). On the plus side, they won't shatter from an impact.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> No Halifax Watch does 0 discount on new releases. I posted it to show the Canadian MSRP which has already been known for over a month.
> 
> I said wait a year or 2 for a discount. Nothing about a new release discount. I'm in Edmonton and my dealer in WEM (Europa Watch) had the larger cousins of this watch for 30% off all of last summer. Couldn't move them. Good luck finding a discount on a new release. If you wait a year or 2 you should be able to get at least 20-30% off. With my luck he'll be out of business by the time Alberta starts ending this Covid B.S.
> 
> Patients pays. Don't pay full MSRP.


I misunderstood you- I already stated i didn't think a discount would be available on a new and hot release, so I was right.


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

jmnav said:


> denisd said:
> 
> 
> > I'm afraid the 8L35 is far to thick to fit in the new SPB series case. Robust, precise when well regulated but thick. Love it.
> ...


Yup. Here's the relevant info from the 8L35B caliber's spec sheet. The source is a French watchmaker's database.

Frequency : 28800 alt./h.
Number of parts : 224
Jewels : 26
Movement size: diameter 27.4 mm, thickness 6.0 mm
Anchor escapement
50 hour power reserve
Spron 510 mainspring
Hacking, manual and automatic winding and quickest date.

Having seen the sla017, I thought it was rather thick, despite Seiko's skill at generally hiding that feature.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

denisd said:


> Yup. Here's the relevant info from the 8L35B caliber's spec sheet. The source is a French watchmaker's database.
> 
> Frequency : 28800 alt./h.
> Number of parts : 224
> ...


Certainly 6R35 seems a bit shorter at 5,25mm, but by less than 1mm so I don't doubt they could put 8L35 within the same case, if they wanted to. And seems to me quite possible to make 8L35 go into the case as it is (obvious problems being aligning the crown at proper height and building the proper (whatever is called in English the piece that adjusts around the movement to the case).


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Guessing it was hypothetical but what watch are you going to remove an 8L35 from to put into one of these is what I want to know.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

clyde_frog said:


> Guessing it was hypothetical but what watch are you going to remove an 8L35 from to put into one of these is what I want to know.


As I said, I was just daydreaming.

But now you made me think about it, of course the best way to get one would be new from Seiko parts service, otherwise, probably the cheapest donor would be a Seiko SAGQ005 (which, by the way, I think it's just 13mm high), but they seem as scarce as hen's teeth.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Are these releasing June or July? When are we likely to see them popping up?


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

jmnav said:


> As I said, I was just daydreaming.
> 
> But now you made me think about it, of course the best way to get one would be new from Seiko parts service, otherwise, probably the cheapest donor would be a Seiko SAGQ005 (which, by the way, I think it's just 13mm high), but they seem as scarce as hen's teeth.


I haven't seen that one before. Bit of an abomination imo.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sambation said:


> Are these releasing June or July? When are we likely to see them popping up?


I believe the original schedule was June, however Seiko has issued a statement saying there could be delays.

I'm hoping for July at this point.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I am curious about the hour indices too...

It seems that the lume is printed in top of them rather than filled into a hollow marker.


















Contrast that to the SPB079 for example where it is hollow and the lume flush with the top










I'm not sure how I feel about it.

On the one hand the 143 style adds a bit more depth, but on the other it feels cheaper. Like what you would see on an older sumo if I remember right.

Thoughts?


----------



## toto453 (Dec 16, 2019)

Viewing the videos I felt that it was printed on top.. I really prefer hollow ones though...


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

Or maybe they are filled in very thick. I had an Omega Seamaster 2254 that had a similar look due to the super thick application of lume. It was 3D looking it was so thickly applied.


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Xyvius (Aug 8, 2016)

Are we saying that the indices are stamped like on the less expensive divers and not applied?


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Xyvius said:


> Are we saying that the indices are stamped like on the less expensive divers and not applied?


The indices are most definitely applied but debating whether or not the Lumibright is filled into hollow indices or printed (?) overtop


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

boatswain said:


> I am curious about the hour indices too...
> 
> It seems that the lume is printed in top of them rather than filled into a hollow marker.
> 
> ...


Little off topic but do you still have the 063? That's another watch I really like.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Predictabilly said:


> Little off topic but do you still have the 063? That's another watch I really like.


Sadly no. I moved it on a while back in a consolidation move.

No fault of that watch. I really liked it. It's a really great diver but I was chasing something else at the time. I just knew I would be able to pick one up again easily if I needed too. Great case, great dial, great lume, great bezel. The hands I warmed up to but never loved. And though it wore small it was pushing my 6.75" wrist a bit.

But since it left I have been hankering for another seiko diver. I looked at everything form seiko 5s to MM300s but nothing was perfectly hitting the aesthetic target or size range...until these.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Over on the new seiko thread I think I saw a picture of the SLA017 dial from the back which showed it was stamped. That blew my mind a bit. I wouldn’t have expected that. I think the argument was that the indices can’t fall off. 

Feel free to correct me if I’m wrong on this one. 

So now having seen that I wouldn’t be surprised if other seiko divers are stamped and not truly applied. I suppose the modders among us that handle a lot of dials would know.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

boatswain said:


> Over on the new seiko thread I think I saw a picture of the SLA017 dial from the back which showed it was stamped. That blew my mind a bit. I wouldn't have expected that. I think the argument was that the indices can't fall off.
> 
> Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong on this one.
> 
> So now having seen that I wouldn't be surprised if other seiko divers are stamped and not truly applied. I suppose the modders among us that handle a lot of dials would know.


Yes, the SLA017 dial is stamped,

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/sla017-owner-thread-4402322-258.html#post44372995










Apparently, this is in keeping with the original 62MAS.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Xyvius said:


> Are we saying that the indices are stamped like on the less expensive divers and not applied?


Given that the SLA017 has a stamped dial, I strongly suspect the SPB143/145/147/149 have a stamped dial as well.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

mleok said:


> Given that the SLA017 has a stamped dial, I strongly suspect the SPB143/145/147/149 have a stamped dial as well.


I actually have no issue with this, if that is the case.


----------



## terrasur (Sep 29, 2017)

mleok said:


> Given that the SLA017 has a stamped dial, I strongly suspect the SPB143/145/147/149 have a stamped dial as well.


The SLA was a LE replica. Makes sense they would try to reproduce the original dial design. The SPBs are not either of those things so I suspect they use whatever they generally do for their prospex watches.

Not that it makes much difference to me - if it looks good from the front and the indices don't fall off, then great.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Afaik all watches branded with "Seiko" have stamped markers, applied markers start at "Grand Seiko". Not sure about Prospex LX tho.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

v1triol said:


> Afaik all watches branded with "Seiko" have stamped markers, applied markers start at "Grand Seiko". Not sure about Prospex LX tho.


How could you possibly know this? Do you know somebody who makes all the dials?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

v1triol said:


> Afaik all watches branded with "Seiko" have stamped markers, applied markers start at "Grand Seiko". Not sure about Prospex LX tho.


Where is your source? Not saying you are wrong, but curious to know more. I've tried searching for disassembly of MM300, and can't find a photo showing the underside of the dial to confirm if there are applied or stamped.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

clyde_frog said:


> How could you possibly know this? Do you know somebody who makes all the dials?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Lol, yes being insider it the only way to learn about the parts lol.



aalin13 said:


> Where is your source? Not saying you are wrong, but curious to know more. I've tried searching for disassembly of MM300, and can't find a photo showing the underside of the dial to confirm if there are applied or stamped.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


In past I've been modding Seiko. Skx, alpinist, sumo, mm300 - all those dials are stamped.








https://www.discuss.com.hk/viewthread.php?tid=12509146&highlight=
Photo credit to yobokies (I guess)


----------



## Xyvius (Aug 8, 2016)

v1triol said:


> Lol, yes being insider it the only way to learn about the parts lol.
> 
> In past I've been modding Seiko. Skx, alpinist, sumo, mm300 - all those dials are stamped.
> 
> ...


All this news about thickness and stamped dials is making my purchase look less and less likely. I may have been spoiled by the Halios Seaforth at a lesser pricepoint...


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

v1triol said:


> Lol, yes being insider it the only way to learn about the parts lol.
> 
> In past I've been modding Seiko. Skx, alpinist, sumo, mm300 - all those dials are stamped.
> 
> ...


Well that's all of them then. Case closed.

So sarcasm aside, as far as you know, some Seiko dials including the ones you've modded have stamped dials, that's a little bit different to all of them isn't it.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

I think there is a missunderstanding between some off us. In my view, we must distinguish between the following dial types:

1. Flat dial with stamped lume
2. Flat dial with applied/clued indices
3. "Embossed" dial with filled lume 

Option 1 is the cheapest (that is what some people call "stamped dial"). Option 2 and 3 look near the same and are more expensive. 2 has the disadvantage that index markers could fall off.


----------



## Xyvius (Aug 8, 2016)

Applied refers to the indices being applied directly as separate pieces to the dial. Common examples would be the Rolex Sub and Omega Seamaster.

Stamped refers to the the dial being punched out from behind and coloured and lume-filled. Examples of this method are most Seiko Prospex (or potentially all as seen in this thread) and the pre-2016 IWC Portugeiser.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

v1triol said:


> Afaik all watches branded with "Seiko" have stamped markers, applied markers start at "Grand Seiko". Not sure about Prospex LX tho.


I'm pretty certain the Seiko SARB035 and SARB033 have applied markers, just from looking at the marker geometry and thickness. Embossed markers tend to be pretty shallow.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

mleok said:


> I'm pretty certain the Seiko SARB035 and SARB033 have applied markers, just from looking at the marker geometry and thickness. Embossed markers tend to be pretty shallow.


SDGM's too, my point is about dials of dive watches.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Nanda said:


> I think there is a missunderstanding between some off us. In my view, we must distinguish between the following dial types:
> 
> 1. Flat dial with stamped lume
> 2. Flat dial with applied/clued indices
> ...


I don't think it's true that an embossed dial looks nearly the same as a dial with applied indices. In particular, it's difficult to have markers that are thick and perpendicular to the dial using embossing. The interface between the marker and the dial (when viewed from the side) on an embossed marker tends to be more rounded.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

v1triol said:


> SDGM's too, my point is about dials of dive watches.


Not what you said though.



v1triol said:


> Afaik *all watches branded with "Seiko" have stamped markers*, applied markers start at "Grand Seiko". Not sure about Prospex LX tho.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

mleok said:


> I don't think it's true that an embossed dial looks nearly the same as a dial with applied indices. In particular, it's difficult to have markers that are thick and perpendicular to the dial using embossing. The interface between the marker and the dial (when viewed from the side) on an embossed marker tends to be more rounded.


You are fully right in case of thick markers. In case of markers that are not so high it is often very difficult (especially for the regular watch user without magnifier ;-)) to identify the production process.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

I don't care either way whether they're debossed or applied as long as it looks good. I just think there's a lot of misinformation spread on here. Seiko have made millions of watches and modding a couple of them doesn't mean you suddenly know how they're all made.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

mleok said:


> Not what you said though.


Exactly.


----------



## Xyvius (Aug 8, 2016)

To be fair, I think it's safe to say that if the SLA dial was embossed at four times the price, then this new Prospex will be too.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Here are some photos of my Transocean, I don't know if they're applied or not, you can decide. They look good though so I don't care.


----------



## Xyvius (Aug 8, 2016)

clyde_frog said:


> Here are some photos of my Transocean, I don't know if they're applied or not, you can decide. They look good though so I don't care.
> 
> View attachment 15091059
> 
> ...


Nice pics, to me this looks applied. If you look at the Seiko Monster (on my desk right now), you can see a marked difference in the elevation of the markers (embossed dial)


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Xyvius said:


> All this news about thickness and stamped dials is making my purchase look less and less likely. I may have been spoiled by the Halios Seaforth at a lesser pricepoint...


Why? Provided quality is visually good, I think stamped dials are preferable to applied ones: not only makes impossible for them to fall off, but it also shows better machinery process.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Xyvius said:


> Nice pics, to me this looks applied. If you look at the Seiko Monster (on my desk right now), you can see a marked difference in the elevation of the markers (embossed dial)


Looking back at them, it looks like you can actually see a slight gap between them and the dial on some of them.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

clyde_frog said:


> Here are some photos of my Transocean, I don't know if they're applied or not, you can decide. They look good though so I don't care.
> 
> View attachment 15091059
> 
> ...


If this is the end result, who cares how it's made? It looks the same as an applied marker. If it's stamped there should be no misalignment with the markers. Maybe they apply markers that fit over the stamping on the dial?


----------



## Xyvius (Aug 8, 2016)

jmnav said:


> Why? Provided quality is visually good, I think stamped dials are preferable to applied ones: not only makes impossible for them to fall off, but it also shows better machinery process.


Mostly the look and depth of the dial. Take a look at these pics I just snapped of my Monster and Seaforth.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

I am also addicted to the applied markers of the Seaforth. Looking great and high-quality.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

mikelj1 said:


> It's nice, but I still prefer my SPB053. To me, the bezel seems that little too wide; kind of makes it lose its roots to the 62MAS.
> 
> Looks like the case still has the Zaratsu polished bevelled edges though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm thinking the same the Bezel looks to wide to me.


----------



## RIB333 (Sep 13, 2009)

v1triol said:


> Afaik all watches branded with "Seiko" have stamped markers, applied markers start at "Grand Seiko". Not sure about Prospex LX tho.


Don't think so. I have a "Seiko" Ananta which most definitely has applied makers.


----------



## Xyvius (Aug 8, 2016)

RIB333 said:


> Don't think so. I have a "Seiko" Ananta which most definitely has applied makers.


I think most Prospex Seikos have embossed dials.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

v1triol said:


> In past I've been modding Seiko. Skx, alpinist, sumo, mm300 - all those dials are stamped.
> View attachment 15090603
> 
> https://www.discuss.com.hk/viewthread.php?tid=12509146&highlight=
> Photo credit to yobokies (I guess)


That's interesting, I've always thought the markers on my MM300 doesn't look as three dimensional as other watches with applied marker, I guess this confirms it.

Doesn't diminish how much I like the watch, but it's interesting to learn.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Let’s get back on track here- watches aren’t even out and it’s 70 pages long! The watch is definitely making waves though- my friend, who has no idea what kind of watches I like sent me a link via instagram from hypebeast which was featuring the watches, he also really liked the look of them.


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

This watch looks real nice. However, I’m on the fence until I try one on. I feel like the bezel insert should have been either slightly thinner or sloped. I need to see it in person!! This really irks me because it’s so close to perfect but I can’t decide if I can look past it.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

RIB333 said:


> Don't think so. I have a "Seiko" Ananta which most definitely has applied makers.


Ananta was positioned like Prospex LX, but in general I stand corrected.


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sorry out of topics. So this type of lume are applied? Or filled

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

sernsin said:


> Sorry out of topics. So this type of lume are applied? Or filled


Yep, applied / printed


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

On a broader note, I do not understand why it is so important if markers are applied or embossed.

What matters to me is how I feel when I look at a watch, not how it has been built (or at least, not if it does not impact how I feel about it. And this does definitely not).


For example, the dials are embossed on my SLA017 and SLA033. I do not see it as a problem, nor do I think Seiko cut some corners at our disadvantage. I also do not see as an advantage that the markers are applied on my Tudors. The depth is similar to me between all these dials.
Some might think that I am comparing apples to oranges. As these watches are all in the same price bracket, I believe that the comparison stands.


Finally, I will be one of the 5,500 owners of a SPB149. I know (and saw) that the dial is embossed, and the lume printed on the markers. We also don't know for sure what the insert is made with. Does not change the fact that I really really want one 

The brushed finish of the insert goes very well with the watch. And that's all that matters to me at this point.

We'll see what it is made with when someone will have received its watch, but I'm afraid we won't know for sure before that. That should give us at least a dozen or so more pages on this thread ;-)


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

If anything, I’d prefer the embossed markers. They can’t can’t can’t fall off. 


Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Xyvius (Aug 8, 2016)

It's good that you prefer embossed, but at this price point it will bother me, and so I am no longer considering one of these!


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

josayeee said:


> This watch looks real nice. However, I'm on the fence until I try one on. I feel like the bezel insert should have been either slightly thinner or sloped. I need to see it in person!! This really irks me because it's so close to perfect but I can't decide if I can look past it.


Yeah Bezel is to thick for me, I'm outty!


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

NicoD said:


> On a broader note, I do not understand why it is so important if markers are applied or embossed.
> 
> What matters to me is how I feel when I look at a watch, not how it has been built (or at least, not if it does not impact how I feel about it. And this does definitely not).
> 
> ...


I like the 3D effect of applied markers, they make the dial more visually interesting, and it's nice to have that little bit of extra craftsmanship in the watch.

Having said that, I don't have a problem with embossed markers on dive watches, as it's closer to the tool watch heritage. Like on the Speedmaster Professional, no problem at all with it being a painted dial, as it's functionally fit for purpose. If anything, the modern 93xx and 99xx Speedmaster with shiny applied markers feel like a deviation from its original design/intent.

On the other hand, something like a Grand Seiko, with beautifully polished markers is a thing of beauty, and the effect can only be done properly with the markers being applied.


----------



## blaster99 (Jul 4, 2014)

Ryan1881 said:


> Yeah Bezel is to thick for me, I'm outty!


LOL


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Will the sbdc 051 and 053 coexist with the spb 14x? I think they migth. 

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Anyone else looking for info about these daily? Hoping for new pictures or video footage to show up, really excited for this release. Going for the 143 myself.


----------



## Jezec (Jul 24, 2014)

Are these dropping by the end of the May? I presume the limited 149 will go first and then the general release thereafter?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sambation said:


> Anyone else looking for info about these daily? Hoping for new pictures or video footage to show up, really excited for this release. Going for the 143 myself.


Yup. 

I'm still on the hook.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jezec said:


> Are these dropping by the end of the May? I presume the limited 149 will go first and then the general release thereafter?


June was the initial schedule but they may be pushed back.


----------



## juskiewrx (Mar 23, 2019)

This thread is revisited again... Funny, after 71 pages I thought people had lost interest? lol


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Sambation said:


> Anyone else looking for info about these daily? Hoping for new pictures or video footage to show up, really excited for this release. Going for the 143 myself.


I was hooked on the 149 LE, But after seeing that websites pictures of them in person, I definitely like the 143 more.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

juskiewrx said:


> This thread is revisited again... Funny, after 71 pages I thought people had lost interest? lol


Yeah me too! But I think these are going to be a hit, once we start getting more "live" pictures.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

Sambation said:


> Anyone else looking for info about these daily? Hoping for new pictures or video footage to show up, really excited for this release. Going for the 143 myself.


I'm definitely looking.


----------



## WatchBeer (Jun 5, 2018)

These have super hard coating right? Would it be possible to engrave the caseback (assuming these are also coated)? I’m thinking of picking this one up as a bachelor graduation present. 

Off topic: any other considerations for a Seiko (has to be available for order through my AD)? This is one i am keeping for life so would like something which can be repaired/serviced and is somewhat durable. I was looking at the new Alpinist, although that one seems a bit ‘chubby’ 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## watch55collector (Apr 17, 2020)

Sambation said:


> Anyone else looking for info about these daily? Hoping for new pictures or video footage to show up, really excited for this release. Going for the 143 myself.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

watch55collector said:


>


Nice, thanks!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIB333 (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm also still looking at the 149 LE.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

watch55collector said:


> Sambation said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else looking for info about these daily? Hoping for new pictures or video footage to show up, really excited for this release. Going for the 143 myself.


Covid etc. aside, it's going to be a good year for Seiko!


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Nanda said:


> The bezel is brushed ceramic and the structure looks great. Here a section of a picture from the ABTW review where you can get an impression of the bezel and the applied indices.
> 
> View attachment 15081811


I wish you are right, but it seems it's anodized aluminum. It looks great anyway, at least on photos.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

There's been some chat in the up and coming thread about bezel insert composition.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

jmnav said:


> I wish you are right, but it seems it's anodized aluminum. It looks great anyway, at least on photos.


No. You can't engrave aluminum inserts (they're typically painted). An aluminium insert is too thin and soft to be engraved. The inside Seiko source said it was a steel insert with some sort of chemical hardening coating, possibly Diashield.


----------



## RoRoPa (Aug 3, 2019)

I just can’t stop thinking about these. I began collecting with a bunch of affordable automatic Seiko divers. I’m just getting to the place where I feel like I have too many, and too many I like and don’t LOVE. My plan is to unload most and scale down. I want a collection with fewer watches, but also watches that are maybe a step up from most of my current. A Longines and a Doxa on the top of that list. 
BUT...then these come along. A Seiko-holics dream. What’s a poor fella to do.... That brown and gold one belongs on my wrist....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)

SPB 147j 1 its my favorite


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

mi6_ said:


> No. You can't engrave aluminum inserts (they're typically painted). An aluminium insert is too thin and soft to be engraved.


A thin aluminium instert is too thin and soft. Don't see any problem if it's thick instead.



mi6_ said:


> The inside Seiko source said it was a steel insert with some sort of chemical hardening coating, possibly Diashield.


They don't make it ceramic and go with such an exotic solution? Seems doubtful.

By the way, Seiko tells this watches are made of some "hardened steel" but they already have a commercial name for their "hardened steel": Diashield. Are they abandoning Diashield (R) for something else?


----------



## RoRoPa (Aug 3, 2019)

andsan said:


> SPB 147j 1 its my favorite


Agreed! As ABlogtoWatch said, it has a real "rootbeer" vibe.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jezec (Jul 24, 2014)

RoRoPa said:


> I just can't stop thinking about these. I began collecting with a bunch of affordable automatic Seiko divers. I'm just getting to the place where I feel like I have too many, and too many I like and don't LOVE. My plan is to unload most and scale down. I want a collection with fewer watches, but also watches that are maybe a step up from most of my current. A Longines and a Doxa on the top of that list.
> BUT...then these come along. A Seiko-holics dream. What's a poor fella to do.... That brown and gold one belongs on my wrist....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same, I have a some affordable Seiko watches and now I see this...Are you looking at the sub 200?


----------



## RoRoPa (Aug 3, 2019)

Yes! Big fan of the Sub 200. Particularly the white dialed variant on rubber. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

mi6_ said:


> jmnav said:
> 
> 
> > I wish you are right, but it seems it's anodized aluminum. It looks great anyway, at least on photos.
> ...


I have no inside info but your description sounds like stainless steel with DLC (diamond like coating).


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

HomebrewMTB said:


> I have no inside info but your description sounds like stainless steel with DLC (diamond like coating).


I think there was talk of it being some kind of ceramic coating but who knows? Seiko themselves are hard to get answers from about such things.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I think steel with DLC makes sense. Like NTH subs or an armida a2 gen 2 I owned. Looks very similar.

The pro is that it will be very tough for impact resistance. The con will be that it can scratch.

While I would have loved the inserts to be ceramic I am okay if they are not.

June and July are inching closer....


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Alright, I've been giving this some more thought.

I genuinely only need one more automatic in my collection. Well...maybe two. Anyway, I have been debating between a Squale 1521, Doxa 300T, or maybe even a stretch to a Tudor Black Bay or Pelagos. 

However, the more I look at that SPB143, the more I think that might be the call. Price-wise it's a nice split between the Squale and Doxa, and I'll be much more comfortable with a $1000 watch on my wrist in the ocean than a $3500+ Tudor. And, all three of those other watches have at least one little niggle I don't like. I'm finding it hard to fault anything on the Seiko...maybe the bezel is a little wider than I would have preferred, but we're really splitting hairs on that.

All that blathering is to say that I might be in at the $1300 price point, with the caveat that it's either going to have to be my "expensive watch" or I'm going to have to thin the herd and reinvest the cash in the Seiko, leaving the big purchase for one of the other three...or maybe even a Tuna?

I tell ya, I wish I had the cash to get that 3-watch special edition box. Those three watches would pretty much cover all of my watch needs for the rest of my life, but man alive that's a lot of money!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Toonces said:


> Alright, I've been giving this some more thought.
> 
> I genuinely only need one more automatic in my collection. Well...maybe two. Anyway, I have been debating between a Squale 1521, Doxa 300T, or maybe even a stretch to a Tudor Black Bay or Pelagos.
> 
> ...


Those are some nice choices. 

I've been eyeing up the 300T as well recently. It's just hard to say how I would feel once it's in hand though as there is a lot of funky going on.

The pricing is interesting on these as it does fall somewhat between tiers. Especially if street price drops as expected below MSRP.

I just can't shake the 143 though. It's still holding my attention.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Yep, same here. The 300T is a fantastic watch and I really want one, but it can't be a daily driver which is what I'm really looking for.

So, I took this head on this evening. I went to my wife and said, "Ok, I'm going to buy one of these, so which one do you like?" She went for the 143 and since she didn't give me any guff I'm going to take it as tacit agreement that I can buy the watch without grief.

Oh yes, Seiko, you shall be mine.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm definitely in for the root beer gilt. Might spring for the bracelet too as a separate purchase, depending on reviews.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

TheJubs said:


> I'm definitely in for the root beer gilt. Might spring for the bracelet too as a separate purchase, depending on reviews.


The bracelet looks better than other offers from Seiko but in the case of the 147, I'd say a shark mesh or a jubilee looks like the best steel fit.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

TheJubs said:


> I'm definitely in for the root beer gilt. Might spring for the bracelet too as a separate purchase, depending on reviews.


The bracelet looks better than other offers from Seiko but in the case of the 147, I'd say a shark mesh or a jubilee looks like the best steel fit.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ooh. Shark mesh would be a cool option.


----------



## Jezec (Jul 24, 2014)

Strapcode will probably offer a variety of bracelet options for the 147, so you probably don't even need Seiko's bracelet unless you want a push-pin version and an OEM version.


----------



## toto453 (Dec 16, 2019)

Seiko's bracelet are excellent though. Almost no scratch with their diashield coating and very comfortable and solid.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Jezec said:


> Strapcode will probably offer a variety of bracelet options for the 147, so you probably don't even need Seiko's bracelet unless you want a push-pin version and an OEM version.


Unfortunately have purchased two bracelets from them, for my SARB033 and 053 and had end link fitment issues and sent them both back for refund. Great customer service though


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Jezec said:


> Strapcode will probably offer a variety of bracelet options for the 147, so you probably don't even need Seiko's bracelet unless you want a push-pin version and an OEM version.


You'd lose out on the Diashield if you get an aftermarket bracelet. Im not sure if the finishing would match up well? Personally I'd just get the Seiko factory bracelet. The quality should be a bit better than their lower end models.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

We really need to find out about the bezel material, its going to make or break a few peoples potential purchases on here


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Steppy said:


> We really need to find out about the bezel material, its going to make or break a few peoples potential purchases on here


I can't believe a ceramic bezel would make or break anyone buying this watch. Really? Honestly don't get it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toto453 (Dec 16, 2019)

I won't be in due to the 6R35 inside, but I am looking forward the upcoming videos and wrist shots ! I think it will be a nice looking watch !


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

B1ff_77 said:


> I can't believe a ceramic bezel would make or break anyone buying this watch. Really? Honestly don't get it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It would for me. If I'm paying $1600 CAD MSRP for this watch I don't want a bezel all scratched up in a few years. I'm tired of buying watches with scratched up aluminum inserts.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

mi6_ said:


> It would for me. If I'm paying $1600 CAD MSRP for this watch I don't want a bezel all scratched up in a few years. I'm tired of buying watches with scratched up aluminum inserts.


You could always just look after it.

I feel like any watches with beat to sh*t aluminium inserts would likely also have smashed or cracked ceramic inserts. Granted they would likely be scratch free

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

B1ff_77 said:


> You could always just look after it.
> 
> I feel like any watches with beat to sh*t aluminium inserts would likely also have smashed or cracked ceramic inserts. Granted they would likely be scratch free
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I look after all my watches. If they're getting banged around I wear a g-shock. No matter how careful you are, you'll pick up little nicks and scratches on aluminum bezel inserts. Personally I don't like the look of an aluminum insert that has scratches. I guess it's my OCD.

For me, spending more than $1,000 CAD on a watch makes it a luxury piece in my eyes. If I'm spending that much I want it looking brand new for as many years to come as possible. Diashield or "ceramic coatings" or whatever B.S. Seiko wants to call it is inferior to the durability and longevity of a ceramic bezel insert.

People always say ceramic inserts shatter, but you very rarely see this happen in the real world. I would think you're more likely to shatter a sapphire crystal than a ceramic insert. If ceramic inserts shattered so easily why would Rolex and Omega be putting them on every dive watch they make? It makes no sense. People would be getting them replaced under warranty if they shattered so easily. Ceramic inserts are way more durable than people give them credit for.

People always make this claim that ceramic inserts shatter yet I never see photos of shattered bezel inserts nor threads titled "my ceramic insert cracked". Anyone shattered their ceramic insert on their King Turtle yet? NO!


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

This is why I prefer ceramic inserts over aluminum ones:


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

mi6_ said:


> People always say ceramic inserts shatter, but you very rarely see this happen in the real world. I would think you're more likely to shatter a sapphire crystal than a ceramic insert. If ceramic inserts shattered so easily why would Rolex and Omega be putting them on every dive watch they make?
> 
> People always make this claim that ceramic inserts shatter yet I never see photos of shattered bezel inserts nor threads titled "my ceramic insert cracked". Anyone shattered their ceramic insert on their King Turtle yet? NO!


This also applies to those that boast that sapphire shatters. Sapphire is a superior crystal material and a must for a higher end watch.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Rgstar28 said:


> This also applies to those that boast that sapphire shatters. Sapphire is a superior crystal material and a must for a higher end watch.


Agreed. Sapphire rarely shatters as well.


----------



## ScholarsInk (Apr 7, 2009)

Meanwhile I’d pay a premium for an acrylic crystal and/or aluminum bezel… which is one of the reasons I think the Speedy Pro is the best sports/tool watch on the market.


----------



## toto453 (Dec 16, 2019)

Plexiglass & aluminium won't crack neither break but they will attract scratches (no so easy for aluminuum insert though).
Ceramic & sapphire won't scratch but they would crack under certain shock.

Compromises shall be done all time  until they will release a most polyvalent material.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Every new post here I'm hoping for more photos/videos, preferably of the 143. Can't wait!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Hey I’m not saying ceramic isn’t tough, but it will only get you so far - extremely scratch resistant yes, but it is brittle, so not so much on the impact resistance. This is a fact. There generally is always a trade off when it comes to materials.

To flat out refuse to buy a watch you otherwise like, just because an easily replaceable part, (that might or might not get damaged at some point) is not made of a certain material, seems insane to me. Different strokes etc 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

B1ff_77 said:


> I can't believe a ceramic bezel would make or break anyone buying this watch. Really? Honestly don't get it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its not the ceramic bezel that would make or break it but It may just be the "straw that broke the camels back" type of scenario.

When you put some of the pros and cons of the watch together (eg, poor clasp, sub-par 6R35 movement, potential of poor accuracy) then add to that an aluminium bezel insert the £1200 price (UK) starts to look steep.

Personally I hope it is ceramic, this is the dive watch that Seiko has needed to make for years, 40mm, decent size/thickness, ceramic - I just wish they'd used a better movement


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Have there been photos of the clasp?


----------



## watch55collector (Apr 17, 2020)

You guys complaining over the 6R35 movement, but it's better than the older 6R15 and has like 70 hours power reserve? Splitting hairs, as usual to be expected by Seiko fans. You want supreme accuracy get a quartz. You want to fawn over a ceramic bezel and treat your watch like jewellery go pay twice over list for a Rolex Sub. 

I just don't get it. $1300 won't exactly cause a new Arab spring guys. Relax.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

watch55collector said:


> You want to fawn over a ceramic bezel and treat your watch like jewellery go pay twice over list for a Rolex Sub.


A $700 micro brand watch will offer lumed ceramic bezels and regulated movements

And the 6r35 movement is the 6r15 movement, the only difference being the power reserve


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

konners said:


> Have there been photos of the clasp?


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

I’m hoping to see some real life photos soon. Can’t decide if I will like the blue more than the gray. Need some better comparisons.

I understand some may not be interested in the watch but I don’t know why they keep posting on this thread then.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

boatswain said:


> konners said:
> 
> 
> > Have there been photos of the clasp?


Ha! I think we had some comments on this - My memory must be on its way out!


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

watch55collector said:


> You guys complaining over the 6R35 movement, but it's better than the older 6R15 and has like 70 hours power reserve?.


I bought my Sumo with a 6R15 movement for 350€ not that so long ago; these SBD14x with their 6R35 will demand 1300€. Maybe there's place to complain about a 1300€ item what you wouldn't for a 350€ one.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

jmnav said:


> I bought my Sumo with a 6R15 movement for 350€ not that so long ago; these SBD14x with their 6R35 will demand 1300€. Maybe there's place to complain about a 1300€ item what you wouldn't for a 350€ one.


How about don't pay full price for it then just like you didn't pay full price for your Sumo. The original Sumo is a 13 year old watch and cost about €600 MSRP (that's about €700 now adjusted for inflation). Even though that is still a lot less than these new ones and Seiko have raised their prices as we all know, it isn't the fairest comparison. Also they aren't just priced based on the movement, but the 6r35 is probably better anyway since a longer power reserve should mean it keeps better time for longer before the PR gets low.


----------



## A4A (Nov 2, 2007)

I know this isn't an SPB... but my SBDC051 with 62MAS hands works for me. I picked it up used for $525. It looks like new and is keeping time at -2 sec/day. Pretty good for a 6R15. The bracelet is solid and it came with two Uncle Seiko straps, waffle and tropic. I prefer it on the waffle but the bracelet dresses it up nicely. Would I prefer it to be 40mm? Sure. But at a hair over 42mm it suits my 7.25 inch wrist just fine.


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

A4A said:


> I know this isn't an SPB... but my SBDC051 with 62MAS hands works for me. I picked it up used for $525. It looks like new and is keeping time at -2 sec/day. Pretty good for a 6R15. The bracelet is solid and it came with two Uncle Seiko straps, waffle and tropic. I prefer it on the waffle but the bracelet dresses it up nicely. Would I prefer it to be 40mm? Sure. But at a hair over 42mm it suits my 7.25 inch wrist just fine.
> View attachment 15146105


Good choice and great pick up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

I am sold my mm200, one of the reason is I prefer Matt type of bezel insert. Glossy bezel very reflective and shinny on my wrist. But the new 149 kinda dope to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

Steppy said:


> Its not the ceramic bezel that would make or break it but It may just be the "straw that broke the camels back" type of scenario.
> 
> When you put some of the pros and cons of the watch together (eg, poor clasp, sub-par 6R35 movement, potential of poor accuracy) then add to that an aluminium bezel insert the £1200 price (UK) starts to look steep.
> 
> Personally I hope it is ceramic, this is the dive watch that Seiko has needed to make for years, 40mm, decent size/thickness, ceramic - I just wish they'd used a better movement


I have the new alpinist with 6r35 and it's more accurate than my Rolex explorer 2. Subpar my a.s ...

Sent from my galaxy s20 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

A4A said:


> I know this isn't an SPB... but my SBDC051 with 62MAS hands works for me. I picked it up used for $525. It looks like new and is keeping time at -2 sec/day. Pretty good for a 6R15. The bracelet is solid and it came with two Uncle Seiko straps, waffle and tropic. I prefer it on the waffle but the bracelet dresses it up nicely. Would I prefer it to be 40mm? Sure. But at a hair over 42mm it suits my 7.25 inch wrist just fine.
> View attachment 15146105


Those hands make all the difference!


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

B1ff_77 said:


> I can't believe a ceramic bezel would make or break anyone buying this watch. Really? Honestly don't get it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, so silly. Can always just upgrade it for a nominal amount too if you like.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

A4A said:


> I know this isn't an SPB... but my SBDC051 with 62MAS hands works for me. I picked it up used for $525. It looks like new and is keeping time at -2 sec/day. Pretty good for a 6R15. The bracelet is solid and it came with two Uncle Seiko straps, waffle and tropic. I prefer it on the waffle but the bracelet dresses it up nicely. Would I prefer it to be 40mm? Sure. But at a hair over 42mm it suits my 7.25 inch wrist just fine.
> View attachment 15146105


Oh man that looks good. I think I might have to get these hands for my 053


----------



## toto453 (Dec 16, 2019)

A4A said:


> I know this isn't an SPB... but my SBDC051 with 62MAS hands works for me. I picked it up used for $525. It looks like new and is keeping time at -2 sec/day. Pretty good for a 6R15. The bracelet is solid and it came with two Uncle Seiko straps, waffle and tropic. I prefer it on the waffle but the bracelet dresses it up nicely. Would I prefer it to be 40mm? Sure. But at a hair over 42mm it suits my 7.25 inch wrist just fine.
> View attachment 15146105


Indeed, very very nice with those hands !!


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

Finally a Seiko watch under 40 MM in the mid level range, as opposed to the usual big bulky offerings. Seiko have a massive reputation for quality on here and there was a thread here before referencing the Quality fallacy, whereby the consensus is that Seiko offer greater quality and value and can compete with more expensive watches from different brands, which is incorrect.

What we may be witnessing may the opposite whereby they use their reputations to inflate the prices of lower quality watches, will these watches be afflicted with all the alignment issues etc and comes with a problematic movement but it does look nice.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Times_end said:


> Finally a Seiko watch under 40 MM in the mid level range


Where?


----------



## A4A (Nov 2, 2007)

I agree. The hands make the watch... at least for me.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Times_end said:


> will these watches be afflicted with all the alignment issues


Look these models twice. I am ready to bet dollars to doughnuts this time Seiko will have no chapter ring alignment problems.


----------



## toto453 (Dec 16, 2019)

No chapter ring so no problem ! b-)


----------



## Optimus.prime (May 24, 2020)

I was researching this watch and saw the below website mentioning this as "In stock"? Curious if it is legit as it is still rumoured to be releasing in June/July?

https://www.uhrenschmucktrauringe.de/seiko-prospex-spb143j1-diver

Edit: They changed it to pre-order now lol


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Optimus.prime said:


> I was researching this watch and saw the below website mentioning this as "In stock"? Curious if it is legit as it is still rumoured to be releasing in June/July?
> 
> https://www.uhrenschmucktrauringe.de/seiko-prospex-spb143j1-diver
> 
> Edit: They changed it to pre-order now lol


Says that the page or article will be updated June 1st, wonder if that means they'll start showing up early June? Sure hope so.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Optimus.prime said:


> I was researching this watch and saw the below website mentioning this as "In stock"? Curious if it is legit as it is still rumoured to be releasing in June/July?
> 
> https://www.uhrenschmucktrauringe.de/seiko-prospex-spb143j1-diver
> 
> Edit: They changed it to pre-order now lol


Thanks for that link! I just placed an order for the SPB149J1 with them.


----------



## Optimus.prime (May 24, 2020)

WastedYears said:


> Optimus.prime said:
> 
> 
> > I was researching this watch and saw the below website mentioning this as "In stock"? Curious if it is legit as it is still rumoured to be releasing in June/July?
> ...


Hey are you based in Europe? I am still waiting on these watches to release in Canada.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Optimus.prime said:


> Hey are you based in Europe? I am still waiting on these watches to release in Canada.


Yep, based in Switzerland.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

For what it’s worth I read that these have matte brushed ceramic bezels. As soon as I saw that these existed I knew I wanted one. I’m trying to preorder one as we speak.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

gagnello said:


> For what it's worth I read that these have matte brushed ceramic bezels.


Next week we'll see, but I'm basically convinced it's alum.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

mi6_ said:


> I look after all my watches. If they're getting banged around I wear a g-shock. No matter how careful you are, you'll pick up little nicks and scratches on aluminum bezel inserts. Personally I don't like the look of an aluminum insert that has scratches. I guess it's my OCD.
> 
> For me, spending more than $1,000 CAD on a watch makes it a luxury piece in my eyes. If I'm spending that much I want it looking brand new for as many years to come as possible. Diashield or "ceramic coatings" or whatever B.S. Seiko wants to call it is inferior to the durability and longevity of a ceramic bezel insert.
> 
> ...


Usually, if the ceramic bezel insert is slightly beneath the lip of the bezel, it is protected by the metal, so it's much less likely to shatter. It's a bit like how the mineral glass on a G-Shock is protected by the resin bezel which is raised above the glass.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

sernsin said:


> I am sold my mm200, one of the reason is I prefer Matt type of bezel insert. Glossy bezel very reflective and shinny on my wrist. But the new 149 kinda dope to me.


It's possible for a ceramic bezel to be matte, like in the Tudor Pelagos.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Glossy looks nice but I'd have a preference for matte on divers too. It suits the aesthetic more I think.


----------



## cowboyjack (Apr 21, 2020)

That’s a beautiful watch!


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

mleok said:


> It's possible for a ceramic bezel to be matte, like in the Tudor Pelagos.


That's dope.... I need save more money then 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Inquired about the availability for the SPB143 with Seiya, was answered that the release date is June 19.


----------



## dionjl (May 26, 2020)

I contacted Seiko regarding the bezel insert, they replied its hard coated stainless steel, not ceramic.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

dionjl said:


> I contacted Seiko regarding the bezel insert, they replied its hard coated stainless steel, not ceramic.


That's too bad. It's a no buy for me now at this price. Was really hoping it was brushed ceramic. Confirmed by 2 sources so definitely not ceramic.


----------



## dionjl (May 26, 2020)

mi6_ said:


> That's too bad. It's a no buy for me now at this price. Was really hoping it was brushed ceramic. Confirmed by 2 sources so definitely not ceramic.


I was looking forward to it, ive been lurking this thread for a month now, a lot of sources around the internet were saying brushed ceramic but then I saw one or two in this thread mention other materials so I wanted to confirm so emailed the Seiko service email address asking them.

Must admit even though I do like the design I cancelled my preorder of the 149 as I prefer ceramic bezels on my dive watches (personal preference), if it was less money then I'd still go with it but at the price it is I'd rather go with something else that ticks more boxes. I may still wait for one of the non-limited edition models to come down in price and order one then.


----------



## Optimus.prime (May 24, 2020)

dionjl said:


> mi6_ said:
> 
> 
> > That's too bad. It's a no buy for me now at this price. Was really hoping it was brushed ceramic. Confirmed by 2 sources so definitely not ceramic.
> ...


Yeah the non limited version seems to be a decent buy at a lower price (I'm hoping that i can secure a 20% discount at my local AD).


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

mi6_ said:


> That's too bad. It's a no buy for me now at this price. Was really hoping it was brushed ceramic. Confirmed by 2 sources so definitely not ceramic.


Yep it's pretty disappointing considering the price point, It should also have a signed crown.


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

mi6_ said:


> This is why I prefer ceramic inserts over aluminum ones:


Man, that is definitely a cringe-worthy video, isn't it?


----------



## RIB333 (Sep 13, 2009)

Sure is.
Makes me want ceramic bezel inserts on my watches though.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

dionjl said:


> I contacted Seiko regarding the bezel insert, they replied its hard coated stainless steel, not ceramic.


Thats me out then, I had pre-ordered the SPB149, now its just too expensive for what it is


----------



## watchesinnature (Jan 1, 2020)

Really digging the SPB149 but it's out of my price range at the moment. Sigh...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I am prepared to assume the insert is coated steel now as that also lines up with the Hodinkee report.

That is full circle for me. When these were first released I assumed it wouldn't be ceramic as that is generally the norm for Seiko. I had my hopes up for ceramic but I am also not surprised it is steel.

It is tough though especially as so many smaller brands are able to put out excellent ceramic bezels at a far lower price point.

In the end I am still interested though.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

boatswain said:


> I am prepared to assume the insert is coated steel now as that also lines up with the Hodinkee report.
> 
> That is full circle for me. When these were first released I assumed it wouldn't be ceramic as that is generally the norm for Seiko. I had my hopes up for ceramic but I am also not surprised it is steel.
> 
> ...


Yup for the price Seiko is asking this should be a ceramic bezel in my opinion. Seiko prices keep going up with no added value in return (20+ hrs of extra power reserve in a movement with a 35 second daily deviation doesn't do it for me). Yes it's nicely finished, but this is the same thing as the past Seiko 6R15 Prospex divers from the past few years in a smaller package with the 6R35 being the only really update (same accuracy and +20 hr power reserve compared to the 6R15).

Lots of companies do a brushed ceramic bezel insert if that's what Seiko is trying to achieve here like the Oris Aquis or the Christopher Ward Elite as examples (there are many more out there too). I don't understand the decision not to offer a ceramic bezel, especially now that they have ceramic inserts on lower offerings like the Turtle and Samurai? Nearly every single micro brand has a diver around the $300-$400 mark (maybe even lower) that has a ceramic insert. So clearly they're not that expensive or difficult to produce. Seems to be another case of Seiko almost building the watch the people want but then falling short of the mark. A coated stainless steel insert will inevitably get marked or dinged up. Seiko's diashield or Citizens Duratect can still scratch. They're no where near as scratch resistant as actual ceramic.

I just Sold my SKX013 for almost the same price as an Islander ISL-05 which is basically the same exact watch with a much improved bracelet, sapphire crystal, fully lumed ceramic insert and upgraded NH36 movement. If Marc can do this for $300, Seiko has no excuse to not put a ceramic insert on a $1300 watch.

If its a more affordable $300-$400 Seiko that I like I can forgive it having a Hardlex Crystal or aluminum bezel insert. But for the price this SPBJ143 is commanding I'm not getting it unless it checks all the boxes, which for me includes a ceramic insert. I'm debating whether to get a Seiko Transocean now before they disappear. Just wish they were a much smaller size. Same price as these new models and the entire bezel is scratch proof ceramic. Only thing I'd lose out on is the 6R35 which isn't much of an upgrade anyhow.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

The 20 hours extra power reserve in the 6r35 just seems like a way for them to put an extra few hundred on the price tag and have an excuse for doing it. It's the most unnecessary upgrade. There is no reason for this to be priced at at least $200 more than the previous 6r15 divers.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I think the problem with simply adding power reserve to an entry level Seiko mechanical movement is that they have very poor isochronism, and seem to generally perform best when worn very regularly. So, the long power reserve does you little good, as if you take advantage of it, the accuracy will be extremely poor.


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

mleok said:


> I think the problem with simply adding power reserve to an entry level Seiko mechanical movement is that they have very poor isochronism, and seem to generally perform best when worn very regularly. So, the long power reserve does you little good, as if you take advantage of it, the accuracy will be extremely poor.


I did this with my new aplinist (6R35) On my wrist is +3/24 off the wrist face up +6/24. You don't even own a watch with 6R35 ;but you like to talk c..p...When you are going to get one with this movement ;you can talk.


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

reeder1 said:


> Man, that is definitely a cringe-worthy video, isn't it?


It's almost like like watching the episode of the Prime show, 'Sneaky Pete', where head gangster, Vince(played amazingly by Brian Cranston) has his henchman cut off the toe of Pete's brother(well, I guess the toe thing was worse).


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

GEO_79 said:


> I did this with my new aplinist (6R35) On my wrist is +3/24 off the wrist face up +6/24. You don't even own a watch with 6R35 ;but you like to talk c..p...When you are going to get one with this movement ;you can talk.


Did you let it run down for more than two days? How did it perform then? Because, that's the benefit of the 6R35 over the 6R15, that its power reserve exceeds 50 hours.

Personally, I would place greater credence on the experience of people who seem less personally invested in defending the accuracy of Seiko moments in general, and are able to report their findings with less bias. When you have enough 6R35s to have a statistically significant sample, you can talk.

In any case, I don't seem to be the only person with a negative opinion of the 6R movements, and I'm not going to waste my money on an overpriced Seiko with a mediocre movement just to prove something to you.

But, I do like the SPB143, so despite my misgivings about the 6R movement, I will probably buy one when they become available at a 20-30% discount off the MSRP. An AD I've been in contact with offers a 30% discount across the board, and he mentioned an expected delivery window in June/July. In fact, I'm contemplating buying several simultaneously, and returning all but the best performing one, but I would rather do that with a store like Amazon. That might provide an interesting sample on the accuracy of 6R35 movements.


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

mleok said:


> Did you let it run down for more than two days? How did it perform then? Because, that's the benefit of the 6R35 over the 6R15, that its power reserve exceeds 50 hours.
> 
> Personally, I would place greater credence on the experience of people who seem less personally invested in defending the accuracy of Seiko moments in general, and are able to report their findings with less bias. When you have enough 6R35s to have a statistically significant sample, you can talk.
> 
> ...


At least I have a watch with this movement, that's gives me the right to talk. I have tested the watch 3 times, just because I had that discussion with you in the past. I'm not biased at all, but I had a very good experience with all my Seiko's( I have 11 left, but I had over 20). I wouldn't never defend Seiko ; especially if I had a bad experience with them , I'm not crazy. Seiko didn't give me anything for free. Most of my Seiko's are from Japan ( I also paid lots of taxes because they are out of European Union,so I wouldn't defend them at all), I don't know if they are make them better for their domestic market,but that's the truth.

Sent from my galaxy s20 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

GEO_79 said:


> At least I have a watch with this movement, that's gives me the right to talk. I have tested the watch 3 times, just because I had that discussion with you in the past. I'm not biased at all, but I had a very good experience with all my Seiko's( I have 11 left, but I had over 20). I wouldn't never defend Seiko ; especially if I had a bad experience with them , I'm not crazy. Seiko didn't give me anything for free. Most of my Seiko's are from Japan ( I also paid lots of taxes because they are out of European Union,so I wouldn't defend them at all), I don't know if they are make them better for their domestic market,but that's the truth.


Did you let the watch run down for more than 50 hours before measuring the accuracy? I'm curious about how the 6R35 movement behaves in its last 20 hours of power reserve, which is the main advantage of the movement over the 6R15.


----------



## watch55collector (Apr 17, 2020)

I don't think the watch should have ceramic on it. Forget the tool watch aspect of that argument for a moment. Note there is no date window border, and no signed crown. It is made this way with these limitations by design. Seiko are not stupid, why would they give you everything for under $2k. It's still a great looking watch, and I can't wait to own it. 

You want something, you have to pay. But it's also okay to still dream and rant I guess.


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

mleok said:


> Did you let the watch run down for more than 50 hours before measuring the accuracy? I'm curious about how the 6R35 movement behaves in its last 20 hours of power reserve, which is the main advantage of the movement over the 6R15.


No I didn't, but I will try it.

Sent from my galaxy s20 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## larryccf (Feb 28, 2012)

i keep seeing negative comments on the Seiko 6R movements, usually from folks who don't own a Seiko with a 6R movement, but they base their opinion on a negative report they read somewhere, and are intent on further propagating that negative report. I say "who don't actually own a Seiko with a 6R mvmt" as they actually admit they don't and wouldn't own one because of the negative reports.

All i can say or report is positive about both the 4R and 6R movements. I bought my first seiko in 12 years when i picked up a SRPC91 a few months back, because of the brilliant blue dial. I had just sold one of my SKX173s, as it was 20 yrs + old, and still kept decent time - I never bothered to actually time it but it was in the region of -12 to -15 seconds per day. 

The SRPC91 has the 4R36 mvmt, and right out of the box, was showing +3 spd, which actually surprised me - i didn't expect that kind of accuracy from a sub $300 Seiko. Then about a month ago, i saw a Blue SUMO (6R15), loved the case and the whole design, to be frank, and i ordered it - paid just under $500 for it, shipped. After a few days, i put it on an extended accuracy observation trial, noting on my calendar the day i had set it to time.nist.gov - after 17 days it demonstrated just under +2 spd, and as the daily gain was gradually dropping, i assumed the movement was breaking in - so i've got it on a 2nd observation period. I figure i'll run it 14 days and see what it shows at the end.

But right now those two Seikos are my total Seiko "collection", but my experience has been positive enough that i've ordered a 6R15 movement for the Yobokies "Captain Cook" homage / copy watch i'm building. And i've ordered a 2019 Green Sumo with the 6R35 mvmt - i'm curious what that mvmt will show in terms of accuracy.

What it demonstrates in terms of accuracy is what i'm interested in - not rantings from some keyboard commando that feels anyone reporting positive reports on the 6R movement must be biased - News Flash for those people, someone reporting positive on their seiko doesn't generally prove they are biased - just happy with their watch.

Ironically, my Tudor Pelagos, purchased in Feb 2020, is showing -10 spd, while they advertise COSC time. But i love the Blue dial so it's staying in the rotation.

FWIW


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

mleok, if that AD you're referring to is local to the SoCal area would you mind PM'ing me who it is? I wouldn't mind picking up a Seiko from an AD at 30% off.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

GEO_79 said:


> No I didn't, but I will try it.


Thanks, that will be useful to know.


----------



## soursenseless (Aug 28, 2016)

Some people in this thread are going to be SHOCKED if they ever find out about the Tudor Black Bay cost / bezel insert material.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

watch55collector said:


> Seiko are not stupid, why would they give you everything for under $2k. It's still a great looking watch, and I can't wait to own it.
> 
> You want something, you have to pay. But it's also okay to still dream and rant I guess.


This is the dumbest argument. Seiko makes Turtles and Samurais with ceramic bezel inserts with MSRP in the $600 range.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

soursenseless said:


> Some people in this thread are going to be SHOCKED if they ever find out about the Tudor Black Bay cost / bezel insert material.


Yeah which is precisely why I have ZERO interest in getting one.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Toonces said:


> mleok, if that AD you're referring to is local to the SoCal area would you mind PM'ing me who it is? I wouldn't mind picking up a Seiko from an AD at 30% off.


It's not a local AD, but I PM'ed you the information.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

mi6_ said:


> This is the dumbest argument. Seiko makes Turtles and Samurais with ceramic bezel inserts with MSRP in the $600 range.


I can't help but feel that Seiko is engaging in a form of upselling by omitting certain desirable traits in their watches.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

larryccf said:


> i keep seeing negative comments on the Seiko 6R movements, usually from folks who don't own a Seiko with a 6R movement, but they base their opinion on a negative report they read somewhere, and are intent on further propagating that negative report. I say "who don't actually own a Seiko with a 6R mvmt" as they actually admit they don't and wouldn't own one because of the negative reports.


Most of us who are complaining about the 6R movement have owned one (or three in my case) at some point in time, but were disappointed that it did not perform any better (and occasionally worse) than the rather lax accuracy specification would suggest. I think this disappointment was due to the hyped up expectations from Seiko fans quoting exceptional accuracy, be it because of their very regular wear pattern, or their use of positional regulation each night, or just sheer luck and reporting bias. I have never been that lucky, and all three of mine exhibited poor isochronism and significant positional variance.

This thread on another forum pretty much summarizes my view of the lower end Seiko mechanical movements,

https://forum.tz-uk.com/showthread.php?464269-Seiko-Sumo-6R35-performance

In particular, these two posts stand out,



> *Kallang*: This is my problem with Seiko, excluding Grand Seiko. I don't expect COSC standards but if you have a watch that is -15 or +25 seconds every day or has poor isochronism, which might be what is being described in the OP, it's hard for me to see them as anything beyond a passable watch. There is an idea propagated on internet forums that Seikos usually run with tighter daily variance and I fell for this when I first started buying mechanical watches. The fact is, if you buy a watch you have to do so on the presumption it will indeed run at the extreme end of the daily variation and still be happy with it. If you are not then the watch is not regulated out of the factory well enough for you. I bought Seikos because of the myth that they are more accurate than stated and found each one was not. In hindsight, each purchase I made was a gamble facilitated by hopeful thinking and each person posting about their -1/+1 Seiko were extrapolating Seiko's entire production output based on experience with what must be no more than a minuscule fraction of this.
> 
> Add to this the use of plastic parts in their date change mechanism for the 4 and 6 series movements makes me think Seiko are not the value proposition they once were considering the price increases. I could recommend a Seiko 5 to a person starting out, or to anyone in fact, when it costed £50-90. But I'm struggling to see the value of their more expensive pieces these days.





> *jameswrx*: One thing I'd say is Seiko have clung on to a particular wear usage in their watches. To get the best from one it'd have to be your only watch and worn every day. They make terrible watches as part of a collection (in regards to timing variations)
> 
> Get one up to wind (and it really can take some wear) and regulate it based on your pattern and they can be really good but observing one on a timegrapher at various states of wind shows they're really not a watch to grab out the box and expect to be perfect for a day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The legendary 6R myth. All I can say is that that even my 8L35 ran plus 20 seconds on my brand new Marinemaster. I had enough and sent it back to Japan. It’s still there, hopefully it returns COVID-19 free.


----------



## twgxiong (Feb 28, 2017)

mleok said:


> It's not a local AD, but I PM'ed you the information.


I would be really interested as well if you're sharing


----------



## watch55collector (Apr 17, 2020)

mi6_ said:


> This is the dumbest argument. Seiko makes Turtles and Samurais with ceramic bezel inserts with MSRP in the $600 range.


I don't buy ugly watches, sorry. This particular Seiko is approaching 100 pages for a reason. Keep checking up on it regularly, maybe you will gain some knowledge soon.


----------



## watch55collector (Apr 17, 2020)

Galaga said:


> The legendary 6R myth. All I can say is that that even my 8L35 ran plus 20 seconds on my brand new Marinemaster. I had enough and sent it back to Japan. It's still there, hopefully it returns COVID-19 free.


Yeah the 8L35 on my SLA017 I remember was nearly 20 seconds too. Shame, but even the 6R when tuned can achieve chronometer rating status. I sent one of my Shoguns to one of the best watch repair guys in the business, it came back within 2 seconds. So guys, relax about a few seconds here and there. The 6R is still legendary, and this new movement iteration sets a new standard in the business.


----------



## watch55collector (Apr 17, 2020)

whoops, double post


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

briarworm said:


> I would be really interested as well if you're sharing


PM sent.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

watch55collector said:


> Yeah the 8L35 on my SLA017 I remember was nearly 20 seconds too. Shame, but even the 6R when tuned can achieve chronometer rating status. I sent one of my Shoguns to one of the best watch repair guys in the business, it came back within 2 seconds. So guys, relax about a few seconds here and there. The 6R is still legendary, and this new movement iteration sets a new standard in the business.


People often think that all a chronometer rating entails is the +6/-4 spd daily accuracy, but it also includes a number of other criteria,

https://www.cosc.swiss/en/certification/mechanical-movements









In particular, it requires that the daily rate is pretty consistent, and also imposes constraints on the positional variance of the movement.

A 6R movement is relatively easy to regulate (to improve accuracy for a given usage pattern), but it is more difficult to adjust (to improve precision). Achieving accuracy that is relatively independent of usage pattern requires precision, which is where the 6R falls short.


----------



## Optimus.prime (May 24, 2020)

mleok said:


> briarworm said:
> 
> 
> > I would be really interested as well if you're sharing
> ...


Hey would you mind PMing me the information too? Thanks!


----------



## Newbedutchy (May 29, 2020)

Hi all. I read on the news section of two broke watch snobs that the spb149 bezel is ceramic with sapphire coating. I added a reply on the article about this, keep you posted.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Newbedutchy said:


> Hi all. I read on the news section of two broke watch snobs that the spb149 bezel is ceramic with sapphire coating. I added a reply on the article about this, keep you posted.


Several retailers and reviewers mistakenly stated the bezel insert material was ceramic. Seiko has since provided clarification that it's a brushed stainless steel insert with a hardening coating of some sort (possibly Diashield). It's not a ceramic insert.


----------



## Newbedutchy (May 29, 2020)

That is too bad... there's a local seiko enthousiast doing upgrades etc. I will ask if he sees this as an opportunity. But if it looks ok-is beautiful as is then again why upgrade.


----------



## Jezec (Jul 24, 2014)

somebody correct me if i'm wrong, but wasn't this a vintage inspired piece? the color on the ceramic bezel would not be able to fade, whereas brushed stainless steel will. even the king turtle has a ceramic bezel, so i'm not sure this is purely a cost-cutting move on Seiko's part.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Why would you coat a ceramic bezel insert with sapphire. That is nonsense and definitely not true.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Newbedutchy (May 29, 2020)

I think you are right.


----------



## RoRoPa (Aug 3, 2019)

Jezec said:


> somebody correct me if i'm wrong, but wasn't this a vintage inspired piece? the color on the ceramic bezel would not be able to fade, whereas brushed stainless steel will. even the king turtle has a ceramic bezel, so i'm not sure this is purely a cost-cutting move on Seiko's part.


I think this is a valid point. I certainly understand the technical superiority of a ceramic bezel. But it's not the only way to make a bezel insert. I find the look of my ceramic bezel inserts to be very different from my stainless steel ones. Maybe it's just mine, but they have a distinct shimmery shine. If this watch came with the option for either, I might choose the stainless steel. Based on look alone. 
My Tag Heuer diver is 30 years old. The bezel insert is stainless steel. Still going strong. I get how awesome ceramic is and why it's popular and desirable. But for me, it's just not a necessity. But I am totally a collector for whom aesthetics will always trump technical specs. And that is not every collector.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

RoRoPa said:


> I think this is a valid point. I certainly understand the technical superiority of a ceramic bezel. But it's not the only way to make a bezel insert. I find the look of my ceramic bezel inserts to be very different from my stainless steel ones. Maybe it's just mine, but they have a distinct shimmery shine. If this watch came with the option for either, I might choose the stainless steel. Based on look alone.
> My Tag Heuer diver is 30 years old. The bezel insert is stainless steel. Still going strong. I get how awesome ceramic is and why it's popular and desirable. But for me, it's just not a necessity. But I am totally a collector for whom aesthetics will always trump technical specs. And that is not every collector.


As was mentioned, it is possible to have matte ceramic bezels, but perhaps it's not something that Seiko has mastered yet.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The one coated brushed steel insert I had I really liked the look of. It was an armida a2.

I have had a couple brushed ceramic inserts from Zelos and they were very nice too, especially for the price.

I suspect Seiko could do a brushed ceramic if they wanted to and I think would have been a strong move especially to help with acceptance of the price point.

That all said, when I stare at the pics I still love the design. If these are has hot as they appear they will be I bet aftermarket ceramic inserts will crop up. I could see using the watch as is and maybe one day if the bezel is beat to poop and bugs me with how it looks grabbing a ceramic replacement.

Do I wish it had a ceramic insert and maybe a different movement? Sure. But I also am accepting of what it is and it's up to me if it is worth getting for my wants and tastes.

When I doubt how I feel I go back to the pics of the 143 and it still drags me back.


----------



## Jezec (Jul 24, 2014)

boatswain said:


> The one coated brushed steel insert I had I really liked the look of. It was an armida a2.
> 
> I have had a couple brushed ceramic inserts from Zelos and they were very nice too, especially for the price.
> 
> ...


For sure, I feel the same way as you after going thru the pictures of the 147 (it's just so nice, the 40mm, the case back, the lugs etc...). The pictures of the 143 reminds me of the Sub, so maybe that is also a consideration or alternative if one really wants a ceramic bezel and the aesthetics of a 143. The Sub is also a very nice watch.


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

These are great, good looking watches. They are sbdc models, so good finishing. It is not my next purchase, however. I will wait one or two years, hoping to get the 147 with 30% discount and a better exchange rate. Rigth now, I will get the spb 079 to pair up with the MM 300 for less than 700 US$. 

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

boatswain said:


> When I doubt how I feel I go back to the pics of the 143 and it still drags me back.


I know what you mean. I can easily go for a couple of weeks without really thinking about this watch. Nothing new being reported. Wade through a few more pages of consternation over the bezel insert and think, 'meh'. Not even sure how bothered I am anymore...

Then someone posts another picture, and I'm right back on the hook!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Can someone explain These Holes to me? I noticed them just now...

Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

I’ve definitely noticed my MM200 would run slow everyday.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Same here, B1ff. I was just fine, then Boatswain goes and gets me all worked up again.


----------



## Newbedutchy (May 29, 2020)

What if.. there's an aftermarket ceramic bezel. What should it look like? Brushed alike the original one? If so why change?


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

It won't look better than the stock bezel. I dont think I've seen any aftermarket ceramic bezels I like for Seiko. The ones on the mods posted here always ruin the look of the watch for me.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

The stock brushed bezel insert looks great in pictures and videos. Why change it? 

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## RoRoPa (Aug 3, 2019)

That’s how I feel about ceramic bezels too, not super important for me. But every collector is different, and it’s a total deal breaker for some people. Different strokes. It’s what makes the community interesting and each collection so wonderfully different. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Dopamina said:


> The stock brushed bezel insert looks great in pictures and videos. Why change it?


I'd say general opinion is not to change it because it looks great, but because how it will look in, say, a year of heavy use.


----------



## soursenseless (Aug 28, 2016)

jmnav said:


> I'd say general opinion is not to change it because it looks great, but because how it will look in, say, a year of heavy use.


I mean, it will probably look fine, just like every other bezel insert seiko has ever sold since 1965


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

soursenseless said:


> I mean, it will probably look fine, just like every other bezel insert seiko has ever sold since 1965


Don't think so. We romanticize/rationalize that an abused bezel is a sign of the watch being purposefully used, having "an intersting life" etc. but the fact is... it simply looks abused. My Sumo, after not that many time start(ed, I recently sold it) to peel on the internal angle of the bezel, showed some scratches, etc. My SBDX017's bezel starts showing minor blemishes after just some months of use (and it costs and ear and an eye to replace)...

Now there are better materials for these bezels without sacrificing aesthetics and we know they can be used on watches at that price tag so no wonder it's questioned why Seiko won't use them.


----------



## watch55collector (Apr 17, 2020)

jmnav said:


> Don't think so. We romanticize/rationalize that an abused bezel is a sign of the watch being purposefully used, having "an intersting life" etc. but the fact is... it simply looks abused. My Sumo, after not that many time start(ed, I recently sold it) to peel on the internal angle of the bezel, showed some scratches, etc. My SBDX017's bezel starts showing minor blemishes after just some months of use (and it costs and ear and an eye to replace)...
> 
> Now there are better materials for these bezels without sacrificing aesthetics and we know they can be used on watches at that price tag so no wonder it's questioned why Seiko won't use them.


Your post reminds me of when I was travelling on a train one time, and I saw this man sitting opposite me. Clearly he was an executive type or some other important role. On his wrist was a great looking Rolex GMT Master II, the black dial ceramic one. And he was literally holding his arm out in front of him (!), so that his pretty looking watch would not be in danger of ever touching anything else.

This is starting to get ridiculous, wouldn't you say? Is a tool watch something else all of a sudden now?


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

watch55collector said:


> Your post reminds me of when I was travelling on a train one time, and I saw this man sitting opposite me. Clearly he was an executive type or some other important role. On his wrist was a great looking Rolex GMT Master II, the black dial ceramic one. And he was literally holding his arm out in front of him (!), so that his pretty looking watch would not be in danger of ever touching anything else.
> 
> This is starting to get ridiculous, wouldn't you say? Is a tool watch something else all of a sudden now?


I don't see the relationship. It can perfectly be a tool watch *and* use the proper materials to keep it in good shape for longer and, in fact, my case is the exact opposite of your example: if I wanted a mere ornament and I were ready to behave like the one of your anecdote, the bezel could very well be made out of papier-mâché and still do its job. It is because I plain to use it as intended that, given the chance, I prefer a material that will do its job for longer than not.

You can drill granite with a slow steel drill bit and if you are on the cheap, it might be what you go with, but a tungsten carbide one is a better fit for purpose.


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

watch55collector said:


> Your post reminds me of when I was travelling on a train one time, and I saw this man sitting opposite me. Clearly he was an executive type or some other important role. On his wrist was a great looking Rolex GMT Master II, the black dial ceramic one. And he was literally holding his arm out in front of him (!), so that his pretty looking watch would not be in danger of ever touching anything else.
> 
> This is starting to get ridiculous, wouldn't you say? Is a tool watch something else all of a sudden now?


Maybe he's protecting his Rolex from you staring at it... thinking you might snatch it from him... . Just kidding....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

jmnav said:


> soursenseless said:
> 
> 
> > I mean, it will probably look fine, just like every other bezel insert seiko has ever sold since 1965
> ...


If your watches are looking "abused" through use, you want to stop abusing them, or at least treat them differently to how you currently are.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

This ceramic talk that features so heavily at the moment, is just getting so boring!. Yawn..


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

konners said:


> This ceramic talk that features so heavily at the moment, is just getting so boring!. Yawn..


So why don't you come up with something new to talk about instead of complaining? What should we discuss? These aren't released yet, so until someone has the new release in hand and can talk about their first impressions I'm not sure what else we're supposed to discuss other than the price, specs and mind boggling choice of bezel insert material.

Maybe the 6R15 vs 6R35 debate can fire up once again to quell your boredom in the mean time?


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

mi6_ said:


> konners said:
> 
> 
> > This ceramic talk that features so heavily at the moment, is just getting so boring!. Yawn..
> ...


Woah there tiger! Just saying. As you mention yourself about the 6R15/35 debate, these things get a little long in the tooth.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Can someone explain These Holes to me? I noticed them just now...
> 
> Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk Pro


As the Subject of bezel Inlay Material still remains a Mystery unsolved and the question of the movement Will Never ever ever ever ever ... be answered satisfactory For everyone, may i -please- turn your attention towards the more Little Things like These holes, Again?

Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Tarak Trisaltuol said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone explain These Holes to me? I noticed them just now...
> ...


Are these not just holes for the endlink to attach to the main length of the bracelet, by way of (presumably) pin and collar?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> As the Subject of bezel Inlay Material still remains a Mystery unsolved and the question of the movement Will Never ever ever ever ever ... be answered satisfactory For everyone, may i -please- turn your attention towards the more Little Things like These holes, Again?
> 
> Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk Pro


Seiko's already said the bezel insert is brushed stainless steel with a hardening coating? It's settled. What more proof do you need? They're the ones making the watch? Clearly they should know.

Those holes are how they connect the bracelet to the end link. Likely a pin or pin/collar through those holes. Most watches have this (at least all 8 or so bracelet divers in my collection have this).


----------



## RoRoPa (Aug 3, 2019)

Okay, so what do you make of these holes? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Some of you guys are hilarious. The Oris diver 65 costs more than this and has aluminum bezel which would he much easier to scratch than these. Both my Tudor black bays (ETA and GMT) have aluminum bezels and they are 3x the price of these Seikos. There’s a ton of more expensive watches with aluminum or non ceramic Bezels. Plus it would cost a nominal amount to upgrade the bezel to ceramic should you choose in the near future. I just don’t get it.


----------



## temjiin (Apr 25, 2019)

I'm guessing the dials for the 42.6 models won't fit in the new 40mm case right? I'd love to put the dial from my SBDC077 into one of these new cases.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

larryccf said:


> i keep seeing negative comments on the Seiko 6R movements, usually from folks who don't own a Seiko with a 6R movement, but they base their opinion on a negative report they read somewhere, and are intent on further propagating that negative report. I say "who don't actually own a Seiko with a 6R mvmt" as they actually admit they don't and wouldn't own one because of the negative reports.
> 
> All i can say or report is positive about both the 4R and 6R movements. I bought my first seiko in 12 years when i picked up a SRPC91 a few months back, because of the brilliant blue dial. I had just sold one of my SKX173s, as it was 20 yrs + old, and still kept decent time - I never bothered to actually time it but it was in the region of -12 to -15 seconds per day.
> 
> ...


Did you buy the pelagos new or does it still have warranty? Check to see if it's magnetized? That's way out on sync for a Tudor especially with their in house calibre. If you still have warranty highly suggest you take it to an AD and send it in.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

konners said:


> Are these not just holes for the endlink to attach to the main length of the bracelet, by way of (presumably) pin and collar?


I know these holes when they are on the 3-4 links towards the clasp. But never seen them go all the way through to the last link before the lug. That's what made me curious. Theoretically, it should be possible to attach the clasp to the first link right after the lug, right? Not, that it would make any sense, but still. That's why I was wondering.



mi6_ said:


> Seiko's already said the bezel insert is brushed stainless steel with a hardening coating? It's settled. What more proof do you need? They're the ones making the watch? Clearly they should know.
> 
> Those holes are how they connect the bracelet to the end link. Likely a pin or pin/collar through those holes. Most watches have this (at least all 8 or so bracelet divers in my collection have this).


First: sorry, that you didn't get the irony in my post. My bad. It was meant to get away from the pointless discussion, that occurred for the 5th time or so.

Second: I got a fair share of bracelet divers myself, never seen the holes on the bracelet going through from the nearest link to the clasp right up to the nearest link to the lug. See answer above.

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Not about bezels and ceramics, just a reminder - happy June! 18 days to release  Hopefully we'll start seeing these popping up sooner!


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

DP


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Predictabilly said:


> Some of you guys are hilarious. The Oris diver 65 costs more than this and has aluminum bezel which would he much easier to scratch than these. Both my Tudor black bays (ETA and GMT) have aluminum bezels and they are 3x the price of these Seikos. There's a ton of more expensive watches with aluminum or non ceramic Bezels. Plus it would cost a nominal amount to upgrade the bezel to ceramic should you choose in the near future. I just don't get it.


Because people seem determined to find any possible reason to moan about a new seiko release.

Seiko have made what's looks to be a cracking watch, with non ridiculous LE pricing, with non hideous hands, but still it's not good enough.

so what if it doesn't have ceramic bezel/signed crown/top tier movement lubricated with the tears of Japanese angels (far superior to the Korean ones btw )

Is it perfect? No. Is it too expensive? Yes, but nobody pays RRP for seiko

Just be grateful that you now have the option to buy a great looking piece from a brand with real dive watch heritage, without having to go vintage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

konners said:


> If your watches are looking "abused" through use, you want to stop abusing them, or at least treat them differently to how you currently are.


No, I don't.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

B1ff_77 said:


> Predictabilly said:
> 
> 
> > Some of you guys are hilarious. The Oris diver 65 costs more than this and has aluminum bezel which would he much easier to scratch than these. Both my Tudor black bays (ETA and GMT) have aluminum bezels and they are 3x the price of these Seikos. There's a ton of more expensive watches with aluminum or non ceramic Bezels. Plus it would cost a nominal amount to upgrade the bezel to ceramic should you choose in the near future. I just don't get it.
> ...


This.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> I know these holes when they are on the 3-4 links towards the clasp. But never seen them go all the way through to the last link before the lug. That's what made me curious. Theoretically, it should be possible to attach the clasp to the first link right after the lug, right? Not, that it would make any sense, but still. That's why I was wondering.


No, because the bracelet will be tapered.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Predictabilly said:


> Some of you guys are hilarious. The Oris diver 65 costs more than this and has aluminum bezel which would he much easier to scratch than these. Both my Tudor black bays (ETA and GMT) have aluminum bezels and they are 3x the price of these Seikos. There's a ton of more expensive watches with aluminum or non ceramic Bezels. Plus it would cost a nominal amount to upgrade the bezel to ceramic should you choose in the near future. I just don't get it.


Yeah but Swiss watches are allowed to have aluminium bezels because having "Swiss Made" on the dial is enough, unlike Seiko who has to give you EVERYTHING for less than those cost to be worth the money, due to just being Japanese crap with .... movements apparently.


----------



## temjiin (Apr 25, 2019)

Probably a stupid question but do you think it'll be possible to fit an SBDC dial in this new case?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Predictabilly said:


> Some of you guys are hilarious. The Oris diver 65 costs more than this and has aluminum bezel which would he much easier to scratch than these. Both my Tudor black bays (ETA and GMT) have aluminum bezels and they are 3x the price of these Seikos. There's a ton of more expensive watches with aluminum or non ceramic Bezels. Plus it would cost a nominal amount to upgrade the bezel to ceramic should you choose in the near future. I just don't get it.


That's great. I hate aluminum inserts. The only advantages they have is they're cheap, usually a matte finish and can be colour matched very well to the dial. Otherwise I prefer ceramic bezel inserts. I'm fine with aluminum inserts on watches $400 or less. I'd buy none of those watches above because they have aluminum bezels. It's just a personal preference. If I'm spending $1,000 on a watch I want it to meet all my check boxes.

I'm not really sure you'll be able to change the bezel insert to be honest. I'd suspect the Diashield coating is applied over both the stainless steel insert and bezel. So if you pried out the bezel insert you'd likely damage the Diashield coating on the bezel. I'm just speculating so could be wrong.

I get that Seiko wanted to do a brushed look on the bezel insert. Bottom line is lots of companies make brushed ceramic inserts. They're more durable and would have kept the watch looking like new much longer. If Seiko had done this on that model I'd have got one. Seiko should be trying to offer more value than Swiss competitors. Now they've just increased prices and done nothing to make their watches a better choice over comparable Swiss models. Plus the Seiko movements are inferior in terms of accuracy at least.


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

This wave of Seiko bashing stems from the repositioning of Seiko and the abandoning of the inexpensive segment. It seems that some sector of the fanbase got very aggravated by this action and are using all their ability to divert enthusiasts from Seiko, in the hope of Seiko coming back to the previous state of affairs because of the loss of sales. Not only Seiko had to be perceived as expensive, but low quality as well. I really do not know if the promotion of GS as high quality and luxury branch let Seiko without defense against these attacks, no matter the increasing quality of many of their products (and price).

I suspected that Seiko was under heavy attack in December of 2018 when the Presage Byakudan-nuri Maki-e had so little acceptance. My impressions were confirmed shortly after, when saw the Presage 2018 LE not selling well through 2019. The last straw was reading this forums and the ramming against Seiko in all fronts.

For me this is an interesting show because I saw it coming from afar and I am curious about how it will develop in the end.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

6L35 said:


> This wave of Seiko bashing stems from the repositioning of Seiko and the abandoning of the inexpensive segment. It seems that some sector of the fanbase got very aggravated by this action and are using all their ability to divert enthusiasts from Seiko, in the hope of Seiko coming back to the previous state of affairs because of the loss of sales. Not only Seiko had to be perceived as expensive, but low quality as well. I really do not know if the promotion of GS as high quality and luxury branch let Seiko without defense against these attacks, no matter the increasing quality of many of their products (and price).
> 
> I suspected that Seiko was under heavy attack in December of 2018 when the Presage Byakudan-nuri Maki-e had so little acceptance. My impressions were confirmed shortly after, when saw the Presage 2018 LE not selling well through 2019. The last straw was reading this forums and the ramming against Seiko in all fronts.
> 
> For me this is an interesting show because I saw it coming from afar and I am curious about how it will develop in the end.


I think that is exactly right. Keep in mind that many Seiko fans used to be dismissive of Swiss brands because of the perception that they're overpriced and trade on their brand name and marketing, and focus on aesthetics instead of quality. Their love of the Seiko brand is often tied with a contrarian streak, where they favor the underdog, prizing value over the mass appeal of marketing. But, increasingly, these criticisms apply to Seiko as well, with many examples of Swiss watches offering better objective value, and the Seiko advantage being their dive watch heritage and their unique design language, and Seiko capitalizing on their loyal fanbase by ever increasingly eye-watering prices on limited editions. In a sense, it feels like the brand they grew up with, the perpetual underdog, has now sold out.

Seiko has really stepped into this by replacing many of their favorite models with inferior and equally (or more) expensive models, including the SKX being replaced by the SK5, and the SARB065 by the Presage SRPDs. Omega employed the fig leaf of the co-axial escapement based movements to justify their price increases, Rolex had relatively modest price increase for ceramic, bracelet, and Glidelock clasp upgrades, and Tudor had modest price increases for their in-house chronometer certified movements.

More importantly, even with their now higher prices, Seikos continue to suffer from their usual "quirks," including movement accuracy, misalignment issues, and lower QC standards more generally. These quirks were acceptable when they were cheaper, but they now fall far behind the expectations set by their competition, both from the Swiss, as well as Chinese microbrands.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

clyde_frog said:


> No, because the bracelet will be tapered.


Wow. This is a perfect example of how someone focuses on a minor issue in someone other's line of argumentation, comments on that minor issue and leaves the bigger picture unanswered. Just to divert from the issue at hand. There must be a technical term for this strategy.

I am not blaming you, or saying you did it on purpose. Maybe it was unintentionally. But even though. Why the holes?!

To get to the other points in this discussion, regarding Seiko going „upmarket" (whatever you call it): for ME (totally personal point of view/opinion) as a FORMER NON-seiko-ist (I had one Seiko 5 some time ago, sold it for its unreasonable size), the Seiko to convince me had to me made yet. Then they came with the sla017 - boooom, what a watch! Too expensive.

I dug deeper. Found the Willard. Great! What? Too big! Ah, sla033! Toooooo expensive and big!!

Now what?! They come with the whole 14x battery and the „modernized willards"?! They won me over. On ME, their strategy worked just fine.

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Wow. This is a perfect example of how someone focuses on a minor issue in someone other's line of argumentation, comments on that minor issue and leaves the bigger picture unanswered. Just to divert from the issue at hand. There must be a technical term for this strategy.
> 
> I am not blaming you, or saying you did it on purpose. Maybe it was unintentionally. But even though. Why the holes?!
> 
> ...


You asked a question, I answered it. Calm your tits. I've never seen somebody have a meltdown over pin holes in a bracelet before. Maybe you should just actually throw coconuts at your keyboard instead.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

^^ Hahaha lol.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

clyde_frog said:


> You asked a question, I answered it. Calm your tits. I've never seen somebody have a meltdown over pin holes in a bracelet before. Maybe you should just actually throw coconuts at your keyboard instead.


You are right. There have been meltdowns for plentiful other things. Except for one thing. You did not answer my question.

But hey, don't feel entitled to try it again. I go play with my coconuts and you obsess with my tits. Or whatever.

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> You are right. There have been meltdowns for plentiful other things. Except for one thing. You did not answer my question.
> 
> But hey, don't feel entitled to try it again. I go play with my coconuts and you obsess with my tits. Or whatever.
> 
> ...


Sigh



Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> I know these holes when they are on the 3-4 links towards the clasp. But never seen them go all the way through to the last link before the lug. That's what made me curious. *Theoretically, it should be possible to attach the clasp to the first link right after the lug, right?* Not, that it would make any sense, but still. That's why I was wondering.





clyde_frog said:


> No, because the bracelet will be tapered.


That was the question I answered. It was the only question in the post I quoted.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> To get to the other points in this discussion, regarding Seiko going „upmarket" (whatever you call it): for ME (totally personal point of view/opinion) as a FORMER NON-seiko-ist (I had one Seiko 5 some time ago, sold it for its unreasonable size), the Seiko to convince me had to me made yet. Then they came with the sla017 - boooom, what a watch! Too expensive.
> 
> I dug deeper. Found the Willard. Great! What? Too big! Ah, sla033! Toooooo expensive and big!!
> 
> Now what?! They come with the whole 14x battery and the „modernized willards"?! They won me over. On ME, their strategy worked just fine.


I think that's the point. Seiko is betting that, with the proper marketing, for each one that leaves in disgust with their new strategy, at least a new other will come to cover the hole (and at a better margin too)... and in the long run maybe even those that flew, if they can't find a better place to go.

Of course, "ifs" are "ifs", so time will tell.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

clyde_frog said:


> Sigh
> 
> That was the question I answered. It was the only question in the post I quoted.


I won't turn this into a full circle. I said what I said. But there's no need for you, to „sigh" condescently. Best, we leave it as it is now - and I'm gonna find out about these holes myself, right? (Disclaimer: although, there IS a question mark, that's just a rhetorical question)

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

jmnav said:


> I think that's the point. Seiko is betting that, with the proper marketing, for each one that leaves in disgust with their new strategy, at least a new other will come to cover the hole (and at a better margin too)... and in the long run maybe even those that flew, if they can't find a better place to go.
> 
> Of course, "ifs" are "ifs", so time will tell.


Seiko's corporate strategy isn't infallible. Just look at how they ceded the entry-level quartz watch market to Citizen by insisting on their dead end Kinetic technology instead of the much more sensible and practical solar based technology. Citizen Eco-Drive dials are far superior because of their technological investment, so their dials don't look plasticky like the Seiko Solar watches do.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

jmnav said:


> I think that's the point. Seiko is betting that, with the proper marketing, for each one that leaves in disgust with their new strategy, at least a new other will come to cover the hole (and at a better margin too)... and in the long run maybe even those that flew, if they can't find a better place to go.
> 
> Of course, "ifs" are "ifs", so time will tell.


Seiko's corporate strategy isn't infallible. Just look at how they ceded the entry-level quartz watch market to Citizen by insisting on their dead end Kinetic technology instead of the much more sensible and practical solar based technology. Citizen Eco-Drive dials are far superior because of their technological investment, so their dials don't look plasticky like the Seiko Solar watches do.


----------



## klokketor (Mar 22, 2020)

This thread! I for sure can’t wait to get my 149. I like:
- the size. Both mm300 and mm200 felt too big. Finally Seiko comes with a new diver that is not too bulky
- the bracelet - I presume it’s the same as on the mm200. Love it!
- the hands. The best from the origin watch
- the dial. Blue grayish. This will play great in the light
- the second hand. Wow! It’s yellow/golden. Love it!
- the bezel. This is tough! In 10 years it will have my own history of scratches
- the case. Of course
- the movement. Super reserve and BOTH winding and hacking. Love it!

I have searched for the perfect Seiko diver. And this feels like it is - for a price I can afford.

Unfortunately my AD told me the thought it will arrive in the second half of July.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm genuinely wrestling with whether I should go ahead and get the 143 now, or hold out and use the cash for a Pelagos. This is a tough one. I really, really like that 143, but $1200 gets me an awfully lot closer to that Pelagos, you know?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Toonces said:


> I'm genuinely wrestling with whether I should go ahead and get the 143 now, or hold out and use the cash for a Pelagos. This is a tough one. I really, really like that 143, but $1200 gets me an awfully lot closer to that Pelagos, you know?


You can get a pretty decent 62MAS homage for $200.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm at the point in my watch experience where I'm not looking for homages. 

I like both Seiko and Tudor for what those companies mean in the watch community. I'm buying into the heritage. I'm not looking for a watch that just looks like the real deal, although I certainly have a watch box full of watches that contradict that statement!

Toonces=homage guy.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Toonces said:


> I'm genuinely wrestling with whether I should go ahead and get the 143 now, or hold out and use the cash for a Pelagos. This is a tough one. I really, really like that 143, but $1200 gets me an awfully lot closer to that Pelagos, you know?


Tough call.

Have you been hankering for a Pelagos for a while?

If you get either one will you still want to eventually pick up the other?

It may be easier to pick up the 143 later at a discount new or used, so perhaps keep saving towards the pelly for the long game.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

German AD www.olfert-co.de lists the 149 as available from august. Previously they had it listed as available from June. Seems to be due to the current situation...

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## furrygoat (Feb 9, 2012)

Called my AD today and asked about the 149. She called her Seiko rep to see what the deal was as she was unaware of that particular product number. 

She called me back pretty quickly and said the rep said to expect 1 piece in late July. 

Just trying to add to the information pile.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Found some pics I hadnt seen before last night

Credit to thewatchobserver on IG


















Those are some of the best looking shots I've seen of the blue 149. It seems to vary in every photo shoot I've seen so far. Makes it hard to get a true read on it.

Makes me -almost- think about going 149 instead of grey 143


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

I am going with the SPB149 (and SPB153)myself. Looks great. I’m surprised I see more written about 143 than 149...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Found some pics I hadnt seen before last night
> 
> Credit to thewatchobserver on IG
> 
> ...


It doesn't appear very blue, does it?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Techme said:


> It doesn't appear very blue, does it?


I agree, very pewter blue grey. Makes me think that may be the most accurate as I think seiko calls it blue grey too.

It also may just vary a lot with light as a lot of sunburst blues do.

I like the way it looks in some stock seiko pics, but you never know with those...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Personally the more I saw this watch the more I think that it’s an absolute nothing burger. The other non limited editions seem much more interesting.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

So after the blogtowatch article came out where it said these models were 15mm thick which didn't line up with the listed 13.2mm from seiko or what my eye test said, I had been meaning to measure this pic to see...










I know it is far from perfect science but I scaled it so the lug length matched the listed 47.6mm and then measured the height...from the bottom of the tsunami bump to the top of the crystal I got 13.4mm

So that feels about right and is good news to me.

Could the production model be different than what I just measured? Oh yes, for a variety of reasons. 

Am I bored waiting for the release? Oh most definitely!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

boatswain said:


> So after the blogtowatch article came out where it said these models were 15mm thick which didn't line up with the listed 13.2mm from seiko or what my eye test said, I had been meaning to measure this pic to see...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the picture, the dome of the crystal looks less pronounced than the difference between the thickness with and without the crystal would suggest.


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

.....


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Curious for some wisdom from some Seiko masters here about resizing prospex pin and collars...

I realized this will be my first pin and collar resize as my last prospex went straight onto a Strapcode bracelet with screws.

If I remember right the mm200 series bracelets have a captive center collar and the 14- series here may be the same?

What's the best method for tackling these bracelets? I don't want to be caught without the proper tools in hand for a smooth resizing. Can I get away with just a good spring bar tool's straight end? Or am I likely to need something else?

Thanks!


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Curious for some wisdom from some Seiko masters here about resizing prospex pin and collars...
> 
> I realized this will be my first pin and collar resize as my last prospex went straight onto a Strapcode bracelet with screws.
> 
> ...


From my personal experience, a simple watch bracelet resize tool will fit the bill. Make sure that you do the deed over a small towel or something that will "catch" the collars in case they sneak out, though usually they remain on the tip of the pin.

I also use a kit with a hammer if things get nasty, but this tool should suffice, they're dirt cheap on the bay and similar sites.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sambation said:


> From my personal experience, a simple watch bracelet resize tool will fit the bill. Make sure that you do the deed over a small towel or something that will "catch" the collars in case they sneak out, though usually they remain on the tip of the pin.
> 
> I also use a kit with a hammer if things get nasty, but this tool should suffice, they're dirt cheap on the bay and similar sites.
> 
> View attachment 15196359


Super thanks.

I'll try and scoop up a reasonable kit with push vise and hammer and punch set.

Is it usually obvious where the collar sits for reassembly? I assume there would be a larger diameter hole in one part of the link to accept the collar and it would only fit there?


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Super thanks.
> 
> I'll try and scoop up a reasonable kit with push vise and hammer and punch set.
> 
> Is it usually obvious where the collar sits for reassembly? I assume there would be a larger diameter hole in one part of the link to accept the collar and it would only fit there?


Yeah usually there's an arrow that designates the direction in which you are supposed to squeeze out the pin with the collar, and you insert it back in in reverse, if that makes sense. Collar first then pin.


----------



## terrasur (Sep 29, 2017)

Toonces said:


> I'm genuinely wrestling with whether I should go ahead and get the 143 now, or hold out and use the cash for a Pelagos. This is a tough one. I really, really like that 143, but $1200 gets me an awfully lot closer to that Pelagos, you know?


I'm not a big pelagos fan but if that's what you're really saving for then it will be worth the wait. This won't scratch that itch.

At the very least you can wait until you've handled both in person which should make the decision easier.


----------



## edotkim (Jan 1, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Curious for some wisdom from some Seiko masters here about resizing prospex pin and collars...
> 
> I realized this will be my first pin and collar resize as my last prospex went straight onto a Strapcode bracelet with screws.
> 
> ...


Marc at Long Island Watch posted an excellent how-to video regarding pin and collar bracelets as part of his very useful "Watch and Learn" series. Here's a link to the specific video.

It really helped me to see him demonstrate the process on video, as there's so much nuance that's really tough to capture in text.

Hope this helps!


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

just sold a doxa sub200 and pre ordered one of these!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

edotkim said:


> Marc at Long Island Watch posted an excellent how-to video regarding pin and collar bracelets as part of his very useful "Watch and Learn" series. Here's a link to the specific video.
> 
> It really helped me to see him demonstrate the process on video, as there's so much nuance that's really tough to capture in text.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thanks!

I will check it out.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Darn lovely SPB149J1! Hope to see more live pics in the open once this is released.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

I just dreamt about the 143. We need new photos!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Yeah, I used the Marc YouTube video to do the pins and collars on a Citizen bracelet. Man alive did that suck. I can't second enough to do it on a towel, and in an area where you can find that collar if it shoots out. Wow did that suck, too. (It ended up on a dining room chair, between the cushion and seat back. Guess how long THAT took to find.)

Anyway, what's up already? I check this thread like every day and never see the post where the watches are released!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Here's hoping these start to trickle out in a couple weeks. 

Well pins and collars can't be that much worse than double sided slot screws. 

I have had a couple miserable bracelet sizing adventures. I think the worst that comes to mind is the h20 marlin 40 bracelet. Super tight double headed screws and the supplied screw drivers stripped on the first attempt even though I was very careful. I had been waiting over a year for that watch and it was so frustrating.

Hence my mission to be well equipped with tools and knowledge to tackle the bracelet on the 143, and hopefully avoid as much frustration as possible on arrival day.

Seems that the pins and collars are easy as long as you know that the collar is there and make sure it is seated back in the right spot and have a good pushing tool.


----------



## klokketor (Mar 22, 2020)

My AD said yesterday that they expected the 149 to come in late in June.

I was in to take a look at the SLA037. Fantastic! 
See here for my friends first out of the box review:


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

klokketor said:


> I was in to take a look at the SLA037. Fantastic!
> See here for my friends first out of the box review:


Nice, but not $7500 nice, at least for me.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

klokketor said:


> My AD said yesterday that they expected the 149 to come in late in June.
> 
> I was in to take a look at the SLA037. Fantastic!
> See here for my friends first out of the box review:


At least you know you're not paying extra for the presentation box!


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

They obviously aren't worth anywhere near what they cost, these watches are made and priced for super fans (SLA037 etc.) and they know they will buy them whatever they price them at. Just like with G-Shock making a £1400 metal square and they sold out (same module as a $100 resin model), however I can't see these selling too well if the SLA033 is anything to go by. I think models such as these are cash grabs for them more than anything else, no matter how many they sell they make huge profit on something like this. I'm sure someone will be along to say they're worth whatever people are prepared to pay though; if that makes you feel better about the absurd prices then fine.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Absurd, mostly the thoughts of people who don't own one.
Don't suppose this will be the last absurdity I will purchase .!


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

trameline said:


> Absurd, mostly the thoughts of people who don't own one.
> Don't suppose this will be the last absurdity I will purchase .!


I'm talking about the new ones priced at $7500. The 033 didn't sell really well and these are much more expensive so going off that I can't see them being in high demand. We'll see, but regardless of how well they sell, at that price Seiko can"t lose.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

clyde_frog said:


> I'm talking about the new ones priced at $7500. The 033 didn't sell really well and these are much more expensive so going off that I can't see them being in high demand. We'll see, but regardless of how well they sell, at that price Seiko can"t lose.


I think what is a bit problematic is that there's no guarantee that Seiko or Grand Seiko won't release another "limited edition" in the future that one ups the current one. They did that with the rereleases of the Grand Seiko "First" and now of the 62MAS. Normally, a big part of the justification for the inflated price of a limited edition is the exclusivity, and that it's a one shot thing, and these numerous rereleases undermine that.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

For example, with the Grand Seiko "First," there was the SBGW004 for the 120th anniversary of Seiko, the SBGW040 for the 130th anniversary of Seiko, SBGW252 in 2017, and now the SBGW258 for the 60th anniversary of Grand Seiko.


----------



## watch55collector (Apr 17, 2020)

Something not sitting right with me. The new 62MAS still doesn't look right. I'll wait for the 60th anniversary edition, which will hopefully be the 'true' SLA017/SLA037, without the stupid ass dial (see Spencer Klein's breakdown of it), but an EXACT replication of the original 6217-8000/1 with the superior 3D lume plots and 'Resist' dial. Make it sub 13mm thin case you get bonus marks from me Seiko. You have 5 more years, now get to work. Oh, and put in that new 2020 Hi-beat movement like the one in your new 2020 GS line.


----------



## Xhantos (Jun 8, 2019)

mleok said:


> I think what is a bit problematic is that there's no guarantee that Seiko or Grand Seiko won't release another "limited edition" in the future that one ups the current one. They did that with the rereleases of the Grand Seiko "First" and now of the 62MAS. Normally, a big part of the justification for the inflated price of a limited edition is the exclusivity, and that it's a one shot thing, and these numerous rereleases undermine that.


All of these limited editions have their subtle differences, they are not the same watches, they don't break the limitation contract and exclusivity is there but of course you need to have a fine taste to appreciate the details, otherwise I'd agree that all these 'similar' watches may look the same to some folk.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Xhantos said:


> All of these limited editions have their subtle differences, they are not the same watches, they don't break the limitation contract and exclusivity is there but of course you need to have a fine taste to appreciate the details, otherwise I'd agree that all these 'similar' watches may look the same to some folk.


Sure, they have minute differences, but they nevertheless dilute the value and exclusivity of the other limited editions if all you care about is having a limited edition reissue of a classic design. It still comes across as Seiko going to the well too often.

This video pretty much sums up my feeling about this.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

mleok said:


> Sure, they have minute differences, but they nevertheless dilute the value and exclusivity of the other limited editions if all you care about is having a limited edition reissue of a classic design. It still comes across as Seiko going to the well too often.
> 
> This video pretty much sums up my feeling about this.


Yeah they'll be a failure imo. Seiko has realised its own hype but it's overestimating it and they're having ideas above their station. Like I said I think it is going after superfans with stuff like this but even they're laughing at them. What I don't get is they must realise the SLA033 didn't sell that well just because of the price, and then they do this. But again, even if they don't sell well does it even matter to them at such prices?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

clyde_frog said:


> Yeah they'll be a failure imo. Seiko has realised its own hype but it's overestimating it and they're having ideas above their station. Like I said I think it is going after superfans with stuff like this but even they're laughing at them. What I don't get is they must realise the SLA033 didn't sell that well just because of the price, and then they do this. But again, even if they don't sell well does it even matter to them at such prices?


I don't think it helps Seiko's ability to continue pushing out limited editions at ever increasing prices if their previous limited editions end up languishing unsold. This will ultimately hurt the brand.


----------



## eugenicus (Feb 24, 2015)

Any guess whether these will actually be fairly easily availabl


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Is there a consensus as to when these are coming out yet? I keep hearing June 19th. Also anyone in the US have any tips I’m preordering? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

I saw Timeless Luxury Watches has all of the SPB's up for pre-order on their website. $1200 even for the 143.

Available late July on their website, FWIW.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

For the non-LE versions, I don't see any value in pre-ordering if you're looking to save any money. Seikos usually show up under MSRP at some point, and if they're non-LE there should be plenty to go around at some point.

Purely a personal decision, of course.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

eugenicus said:


> Any guess whether these will actually be fairly easily availabl


The Timeless website said July 2020.


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Toonces said:


> I saw Timeless Luxury Watches has all of the SPB's up for pre-order on their website. $1200 even for the 143.
> 
> Available late July on their website, FWIW.


Ahh interesting. Just went there and no option to preorder the spb147.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Toonces said:


> For the non-LE versions, I don't see any value in pre-ordering if you're looking to save any money. Seikos usually show up under MSRP at some point, and if they're non-LE there should be plenty to go around at some point.
> 
> Purely a personal decision, of course.


Appreciate that. How long would you give it? 3-4 months?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seikohorlick (Jun 12, 2020)

Toonces said:


> For the non-LE versions, I don't see any value in pre-ordering if you're looking to save any money. Seikos usually show up under MSRP at some point, and if they're non-LE there should be plenty to go around at some point.
> 
> Purely a personal decision, of course.


Totally agree. Probably going to see used pieces up for sale in half a year, at prices much lower than MSRP.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

I haven’t been this excited for a new watch since the original Black Bay came out. 
I got even more excited when I learned the bezel is steel rather than ceramic. 
I’ll definitely be getting the SPB 143. 

Also worth noting- I believe all the photos & article features of these watches so far have been non-working prototypes. There could be some minor differences once the actual models hit. My biggest concern is the bezels- hoping they’ll be matte/non-reflective(whatever the material) like in the photos we’ve seen so far.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I feel pretty confident they will have that semi matte brushed look seen in the prototypes.

Lovely


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

Where do you guys recommend online to look to purchase these watches? other than the Sale subforum here when the first guy want to flip his because it's not up to his liking.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Ricky T said:


> Where do you guys recommend online to look to purchase these watches? other than the Sale subforum here when the first guy want to flip his because it's not up to his liking.


Set up an alert on WatchRecon, that will find those that show up here and elsewhere. A few will show up on eBay but the sales forum will be the most likely place to find them.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Ricky T said:


> Where do you guys recommend online to look to purchase these watches? other than the Sale subforum here when the first guy want to flip his because it's not up to his liking.


https://www.exquisitetimepieces.com are doing preorders

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwatches826 (Jun 13, 2020)

Is the LE 149 version expected to launch before the general release versions such as 143/47?


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

The store I pre-ordered from confirmed that the models release this month, they're now waiting for the supplier to deliver the goods. 

As mentioned before, Seiya told me it releases June 19, which is six days from now. 

Maybe we'll get some new content this week, hopefully. Fingers crossed!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sambation said:


> The store I pre-ordered from confirmed that the models release this month, they're now waiting for the supplier to deliver the goods.
> 
> As mentioned before, Seiya told me it releases June 19, which is six days from now.
> 
> Maybe we'll get some new content this week, hopefully. Fingers crossed!


That's good hearing!

Remind me which version you ordered?


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

boatswain said:


> That's good hearing!
> 
> Remind me which version you ordered?


SPB143  And you?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sambation said:


> SPB143  And you?


143



Though I haven't preordered. I have checked into a couple places and will see how it shakes out.

Pretty confident though that I will be going 143 and sooner rather than later.

I am reserving a tiny part of my brain though to be potentially blown away by a real world pic of the 149.


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

For those in Europe where will you guys be looking to buy the watch online? It's looking like it will be 1250 Euro non limited editions.


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Times_end said:


> For those in Europe where will you guys be looking to buy the watch online? It's looking like it will be 1250 Euro non limited editions.


I've put an enquiry into Gnomon 
They are based in Singapore .I've used them before and found them faultless .

Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Based on a tip over on the new and upcoming Seiko thread by member Yonsson, here is a link to what I think is a Swedish event with the prototypes.

Lots of great real world pics of the 14- series. 



yonsson said:


> https://klocksnack.se/threads/seiko...n-15-6-ni-som-är-här-posta-era-bilder.133847/
> Lots of photos rolling in on the Swedish event.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Based on a tip over on the new and upcoming Seiko thread by member Yonsson, here is a link to what I think is a Swedish event with the prototypes.
> 
> Lots of great real world pics of the 14- series.


Awesome, thanks!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Looking swell.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Japanese retailers are good for pics too









https://neel.co.jp/view/item/000000008357?category_page_id=1010

https://item.rakuten.co.jp/10keiya/150223/


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Joll71 said:


> Japanese retailers are good for pics too
> 
> View attachment 15217763
> 
> ...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sambation said:


> Looking swell.
> 
> View attachment 15217545


There were some of those Swedish pics that sure made the 149 look tempting. 

But i am going 143 and that lovely grey sunburst. Locked in.

Also these sure do look good on rubber straps as all those recent shared links showed and I'm wanting to make sure I have a good option or three in hand for that
I like the look of the the stock seiko rubber but I imagine it will be pricey to buy as a standalone and I imagine also pretty long.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

boatswain said:


> There were some of those Swedish pics that sure made the 149 look tempting.
> 
> But i am going 143 and that lovely grey sunburst. Locked in.
> 
> ...


Yeah, 143! I love the 147 tire tread rubber strap, will probably source one going forward once they're available. Going to put my 143 on an Uncle Seiko waffle strap.


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

Honestly this watch ticks all the right boxes. And am I the only one thinks the legibility looks clean? I’ve noticed I’ve been drawn towards legible dials lately. If i can quickly glance at the watch to tell time it’s win.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Sambation said:


> Looking swell.
> 
> View attachment 15217545


Is the one on the right the 149 or the more expensive SLA? Thx

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Is the one on the right the 149 or the more expensive SLA? Thx
> 
> Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.
> 
> More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


It's definitely the 149.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

Hoping to pick up the 147 at some point, real world pics look great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

inspectorj28 said:


> It's definitely the 149.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Blue Rubber got me thinking. 149 looks good with the rubber, too!!

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jason Bourne said:


> Honestly this watch ticks all the right boxes. And am I the only one thinks the legibility looks clean? I've noticed I've been drawn towards legible dials lately. If i can quickly glance at the watch to tell time it's win.


Legibility is a great I agree. 

Big factor for all the watches I like, these included.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

This picture may have swayed me from the 143 to the 149:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

NS1 said:


> This picture may have swayed me from the 143 to the 149:
> 
> View attachment 15219067


Looks excellent. 

It is such a great tone of cold blue and the sunburst looks nice and subdued and not too flashy.

I think if it was priced the same as the 143 and I didn't have a sunburst blue watch already I would have been much more tempted to get the 149.

They are all really nice.

I think I also like the greys connection to the 62MAS. but I don't know how much that swayed me. An added bonus perhaps.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Looks excellent.
> 
> It is such a great tone of cold blue and the sunburst looks nice and subdued and not too flashy.
> 
> ...


The historical connection of the 143 is what led me in that direction initially. Will need to see the pictures as people start getting their watches to make a decision.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

NS1 said:


> This picture may have swayed me from the 143 to the 149:
> 
> View attachment 15219067


Big fan of that blue tone. Seiko got it just right in my books.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

It's been over 3 months since I commented here and I'm still hooked on the 149. The pictures in this thread have pretty much cemented it.

Although limited, 5,500 is a large number so I'm quite sure they won't be sold out in a flash ala Halios Seaforth.

I think it gives some time to check for the best deals as the only thing nagging at me is the price. Just a tad more than what I'd like to fork out for this package.


----------



## scarab1st (Jan 26, 2018)

Not enough love for the 145 around here, which I am most excited about. While I don't usually like faux patina on the lume, I just love how it perfectly matches the dial of the 145.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

GUYGOLFER said:


> I've put an enquiry into Gnomon
> They are based in Singapore .I've used them before and found them faultless .
> 
> Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


I've bought I think 5 or 6 watches from them but I don't think they offer discounts. You'd be much better off finding a local AD and getting something off for this one anyways.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

boatswain said:


> There were some of those Swedish pics that sure made the 149 look tempting.
> 
> But i am going 143 and that lovely grey sunburst. Locked in.
> 
> ...


Uncle Seiko waffle. All you'll need.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Someone on r/Seiko wrote the following less than a day ago:

"Just wanted to share an information I just got from Seiko, as per the title says, the SPB149J1 is being delayed some more, first from beginning of June to end of june and now to end of July."


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Techme said:


> Someone on r/Seiko wrote the following less than a day ago:
> 
> "Just wanted to share an information I just got from Seiko, as per the title says, the SPB149J1 is being delayed some more, first from beginning of June to end of june and now to end of July."


That sucks, hope it doesn't reflect on the 143/5/7 as well.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Techme said:


> Someone on r/Seiko wrote the following less than a day ago:
> 
> "Just wanted to share an information I just got from Seiko, as per the title says, the SPB149J1 is being delayed some more, first from beginning of June to end of june and now to end of July."


German AD olfert stated on its product information page „release first of August" since two weeks ago.

See here for reference:

https://www.olfert-co.de/seiko-prospex-divers-automatik-limited-edition-spb149j1

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> German AD olfert stated on its product information page „release first of August" since two weeks ago.
> 
> See here for reference:
> 
> ...


On the opposite side, SPB143 can be added into the cart and "Delivery time approx. 2-6 days". Wonder if that means retailers in Europe already got them.

https://www.olfert-co.de/seiko-prospex-automatik-divers-spb143j1


----------



## kungfuleg (Oct 16, 2012)

FYI Seiya is taking orders on the 149 (coded sbdc107) as of today. Took my money, so I assume this is real. The grey and the gilt appear to be up as well.

https://www.seiyajapan.com/collecti...tomatic-sbdc107-made-in-japan-limited-edition


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Sambation said:


> On the opposite side, SPB143 can be added into the cart and "Delivery time approx. 2-6 days". Wonder if that means retailers in Europe already got them.
> 
> https://www.olfert-co.de/seiko-prospex-automatik-divers-spb143j1


Okay, seems legit to me, they're an AD for Seiko and seem to have a good reputation in the German uhrforum. Although I have no personal experience with them, I have no reason to doubt that, so far. So maybe they already got a shipment (2 days) or are expecting it at the moment (6 days). Whatsoever, I guess we can expect a couple of real life pictures with real watches (not dummies) the next week!!

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Where are people ordering these from in the UK? Thanks


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Some pics from Instagram. That case profile.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sambation said:


> Some pics from Instagram. That case profile.
> 
> View attachment 15225425
> 
> ...


Those are Great! Thanks. 

Some of the best Ive seen of the 143.

Yeah I think the profile is excellent, and with the smooth lower bevel should be super comfy I reckon.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Went to my local Seiko shop today and enquired about the 149. Right off the bat he gave me 25% off retail but said he'd get stock later in June.

Was happy with that price so told him I was keen and to let me know once it was in so I can pay.


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Feel the bezel wider compare the mm200 and the reissue 62mas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

So today is release day and all models are sold out on Seiya, and my retailer says 143 is all sold out in Hong Kong. 

Wonder if anyone here will be able to source one soon.


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Sambation said:


> So today is release day and all models are sold out on Seiya, and my retailer says 143 is all sold out in Hong Kong.
> 
> Wonder if anyone here will be able to source one soon.


Seiya has also raised the price on the 149 to 1,398.88.

Let the madness begin.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Anywhere in the UK to order these from?


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Ryan1881 said:


> Anywhere in the UK to order these from?


Jura Watches have them listed.


----------



## watch55collector (Apr 17, 2020)

Just spoke to my contact at the Grand Seiko boutique here in London. They are now saying July, even August because of the embargo situation! Where are you guys getting hold of these if even the main dealers can't get them in? damn lol.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

watch55collector said:


> Just spoke to my contact at the Grand Seiko boutique here in London. They are now saying July, even August because of the embargo situation! Where are you guys getting hold of these if even the main dealers can't get them in? damn lol.


Haha, we're not. Everyone here is turning every rock to find a way to grab one of these I think. Probably going to be July-August for most of us.

Seiko AD in Israel says it'll take at least two months to receive these divers.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Sambation said:


> Jura Watches have them listed.


Where about I can't seem to find them with the search.


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

Echoing everyone else but my local sold out of the 149 already. Says he expects the rest in July. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Ryan1881 said:


> Where about I can't seem to find them with the search.


http://www.jurawatches.co.uk/collec...divers-1965-modern-re-interpretation-spb143j1

http://www.jurawatches.co.uk/collections/seiko-prospex/products/seiko-watch-prospex-divers-spb147j1


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

The Limited edition seems to be selling fast, as its only a little bit more expensive than the regular models. I am looking for the 143 but want to wait and see what the word is once people get it.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Seems like Djokovic's got the 143 :-d


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I was told 2 weeks from now from an AD but I'm not holding my breath...⌛


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

boatswain said:


> I was told 2 weeks from now from an AD but I'm not holding my breath...⌛


What model you getting and what they quote you?


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

I haven't inquired with my AD yet, but their website is listing July too for all models.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Sambation said:


> http://www.jurawatches.co.uk/collec...divers-1965-modern-re-interpretation-spb143j1
> 
> http://www.jurawatches.co.uk/collections/seiko-prospex/products/seiko-watch-prospex-divers-spb147j1


Thanks, Gosh that brown and gilt one is lovely to.


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

Ryan1881 said:


> Thanks, Gosh that brown and gilt one is lovely to.


Do they have stock ready to ship?


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Times_end said:


> Do they have stock ready to ship?


Seems they're out of stock ATM, the 147 (brown/gilt) is listed as available July.


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

Sambation said:


> Seems like Djokovic's got the 143 :-d


Nice! That's the first actual working model we've seen. I'm glad to see the brushed/matte steel bezel, looks awesome. Watch looks stout, definitely some serious wrist presence. First thought was that it looks big but could be camera trickery, and I don't know how big that guy is.

It is a little funny though that they'd use a tennis player to promote their new dive watch. OTOH, this is 2020 and...why not!


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Iron swan said:


> Sambation said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like Djokovic's got the 143
> ...


Why's he talking tennis and his life story - this is a Seiko Prospex video, god damn it! Don't they know watch heads aren't tuning in for such nonsense!


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Iron swan said:


> Nice! That's the first actual working model we've seen. I'm glad to see the brushed/matte steel bezel, looks awesome. Watch looks stout, definitely some serious wrist presence. First thought was that it looks big but could be camera trickery, and I don't know how big that guy is.
> 
> It is a little funny though that they'd use a tennis player to promote their new dive watch. OTOH, this is 2020 and...why not!


They also took a professional skateboarder to promote the 143


----------



## Kashoggi (Jan 13, 2018)

Sambation said:


> They also took a professional skateboarder to promote the 143


It somehow looks like a large watch. Even on Đoković.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

I am on the hunt for this 149. It’s a damn near perfect dive watch as far as I can tell. This teamed up with my orange monster and sub no date will make me never need another dive watch ever.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

FWIW- on the newest The Grey Nato podcast, they started a new challenge series where they pick a brand and a budget and say which watch(s) they’d get. The first in the series is Seiko, and James’s pick is the SPB143


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I must admit...when these first were whispered about here part of me I think wanted this series to be discrete and fly under the radar of the general watch public...don't think that's going to happen now...

It's too good of a design.

Could the value be better? Yup.

Has that stopped me yet? Nah.

So I gotta chock that up to some good design work.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Sambation said:


> Some pics from Instagram. That case profile.
> 
> View attachment 15225425
> 
> ...


Wow that looks amazing especially the last photo- not many out there at that angle. WANT.


----------



## immaculate (Feb 9, 2014)

I’ve read all 100 pages here (that was exciting!) I joined the pre-order list at my local AD here in California as soon as the list opened up and have been regularly checking in with them. They weren’t sure they’d get enough of them in to get one for me given how many other folks pre-ordered, and they also weren’t sure when the watch would be coming. 

So I pre-ordered online from Japan and got my shipment notification today. If all goes as planned, I’ll share a photo or two next week.

Happy hunting friends!


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

immaculate said:


> I've read all 100 pages here (that was exciting!) I joined the pre-order list at my local AD here in California as soon as the list opened up and have been regularly checking in with them. They weren't sure they'd get enough of them in to get one for me given how many other folks pre-ordered, and they also weren't sure when the watch would be coming.
> 
> So I pre-ordered online from Japan and got my shipment notification today. If all goes as planned, I'll share a photo or two next week.
> 
> Happy hunting friends!


Be sure to post lots of pictures in this thread and WELCOME! Your first post.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

immaculate said:


> I've read all 100 pages here (that was exciting!) I joined the pre-order list at my local AD here in California as soon as the list opened up and have been regularly checking in with them. They weren't sure they'd get enough of them in to get one for me given how many other folks pre-ordered, and they also weren't sure when the watch would be coming.
> 
> So I pre-ordered online from Japan and got my shipment notification today. If all goes as planned, I'll share a photo or two next week.
> 
> Happy hunting friends!


But which one?!

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

immaculate said:


> I've read all 100 pages here (that was exciting!) I joined the pre-order list at my local AD here in California as soon as the list opened up and have been regularly checking in with them. They weren't sure they'd get enough of them in to get one for me given how many other folks pre-ordered, and they also weren't sure when the watch would be coming.
> 
> So I pre-ordered online from Japan and got my shipment notification today. If all goes as planned, I'll share a photo or two next week.
> 
> Happy hunting friends!


Congrats! Where exactly did you pre-order? I think my HK shop is flaking out.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

More real life shots scraped off Instagram.


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't know if anyone posted this video within these 101 pages:






The watch never ran once during the entire video.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Ricky T said:


> I don't know if anyone posted this video within these 101 pages:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was a prototype

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Best dial pics I've seen so far.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

Sambation said:


> Best dial pics I've seen so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you sourced one yet, back in stock at Seiya i think. I will wait a little bit as i will get the 143 non limited edition.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Times_end said:


> Have you sourced one yet, back in stock at Seiya i think. I will wait a little bit as i will get the 143 non limited edition.


I got one on pre-order from a shop in HK, they claim they should ship during this month so here's hoping. I'd buy from Seiya otherwise.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

immaculate said:


> I've read all 100 pages here (that was exciting!) I joined the pre-order list at my local AD here in California as soon as the list opened up and have been regularly checking in with them. They weren't sure they'd get enough of them in to get one for me given how many other folks pre-ordered, and they also weren't sure when the watch would be coming.
> 
> So I pre-ordered online from Japan and got my shipment notification today. If all goes as planned, I'll share a photo or two next week.
> 
> Happy hunting friends!


Which outlet in Japan did you go through? The usual sources haven't been too promising for me and I don't know how reputable some of the other ones are. Plus the prices seem inflated at a lot of them.

FAST UPDATE: incoming. Seiya has both back in stock. I have the limited edition on the way! I will post pics when it gets here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Yeah!

Great to see real world pics coming in. 
Looking great.

Nice to know they can show a time other than 10:08:42


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Every wrist picture I've seen so far shows they wear quite thick on the wrist. The SLA017 was the same in that it didn't hug the wrist but sat on top of it


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Live shot of the SPB145.

Seems like only the Japanese got them as of right now, which makes sense.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

Not only did I just score one from Seiya, yesterday I got this beauty back from servicing in Germany. Covid made it take 4 months practically. Good stretch of a few days.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

gagnello said:


> Which outlet in Japan did you go through? The usual sources haven't been too promising for me and I don't know how reputable some of the other ones are. Plus the prices seem inflated at a lot of them.
> 
> FAST UPDATE: incoming. Seiya has both back in stock. I have the limited edition on the way! I will post pics when it gets here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will you not get hit with the import duties from buying from Japan?


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

Steppy said:


> Every wrist picture I've seen so far shows they wear quite thick on the wrist. The SLA017 was the same in that it didn't hug the wrist but sat on top of it


This does seem to be the case, as with a 40.5 mm dial you would expect it to wear more subtle than it does, as seen with the tennis and skateboarder guys.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

Times_end said:


> Will you not get hit with the import duties from buying from Japan?


Don't think so. I have never gotten hit with any extra charges before buying from Japan. This will be my 5th or 6th such purchase.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

gagnello said:


> Don't think so. I have never gotten hit with any extra charges before buying from Japan. This will be my 5th or 6th such purchase.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool this is something i would be concerned with, also consumer law is more complicated should it be required though seiya has a great reputation.


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

gagnello said:


> Don't think so. I have never gotten hit with any extra charges before buying from Japan. This will be my 5th or 6th such purchase.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool this is something i would be concerned with, also consumer law is more complicated should it be required though seiya has a great reputation.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

Times_end said:


> Cool this is something i would be concerned with, also consumer law is more complicated should it be required though seiya has a great reputation.


Seiya and Higuchi are the only two I am 100% comfortable with. Chino doesn't have Seiko anymore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

Hey Guys. I’m getting a 145, however I have small concern based on my lack of creativity. What extra straps to pair with the blue, gold, black and steel. I know the 143 is going to be a strap monster... but I don’t know how to pair the 145 outside of blue. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

I really don’t know which one to get. I like this, but checking out the Willard would be something different for me.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Hardly the best pic, but SBP147 real shot









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

And here we go, first live YouTube video of the SPB143


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sambation said:


> And here we go, first live YouTube video of the SPB143


Thanks for all the work you are doing scouring the net.

Much appreciated 

And saving me lots of time.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Thanks for all the work you are doing scouring the net.
> 
> Much appreciated
> 
> And saving me lots of time.


Thanks  And here's the 143 on a waffle strap


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Sambation said:


> Thanks  And here's the 143 on a waffle strap
> 
> View attachment 15232385


Oh my god that looks good.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

SBDC107


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Sambation said:


> Hardly the best pic, but SBP147 real shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm really intrigued by this one. The goldish accents can be really nice for me... or not, depending on the exact tone of yellow. Well, I think I'll have to wait to see it live.


----------



## AEC (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

Just placed the order with Seiya for my SPB147 

For reference, a photo I swiped from the web...


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Sambation said:


> And here we go, first live YouTube video of the SPB143


Maybe its the lighting, but the colours of the dial and bezel together looked washed out, I think a glossy bezel would improve it considerably


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

double post..


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

For those based in Europe are you guys buying from Seiya considering the possibility of import duties etc, i know some European online sites have been mentioned here but is there a European version of Seiya for online purchases.


----------



## RJS296 (Apr 15, 2017)

I've never been so all over the place in terms of which model I like best. Initially I immediately discounted the 147 (as I'm not really a goldish hue guy) and was torn between the 143 and 149, with the 143 in the lead since I like classic. Then after being hammered with photo after photo of the 149 my mind started to go there. The limited edition factor probably played in. But now the pic of the 147 looks amazing and I think that might actually be the best one! As an experiment, I wonder if you switched which one was called "limited edition" would it change how we view their desirability.


----------



## Kiespijn (Jun 5, 2009)

RJS296 said:


> I've never been so all over the place in terms of which model I like best. Initially I immediately discounted the 147 (as I'm not really a goldish hue guy) and was torn between the 143 and 149, with the 143 in the lead since I like classic. Then after being hammered with photo after photo of the 149 my mind started to go there. The limited edition factor probably played in. But now the pic of the 147 looks amazing and I think that might actually be the best one! As an experiment, I wonder if you switched which one was called "limited edition" would it change how we view their desirability.


I have the same, first the 149 now the 147 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

I am thinking the 147 as well it's gorgeous, I will pick up a bracelet later on.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Times_end said:


> For those based in Europe are you guys buying from Seiya considering the possibility of import duties etc, i know some European online sites have been mentioned here but is there a European version of Seiya for online purchases.


If you're in the UK and buy from Seiya, you'll almost certainly get hit with fees to pay. I've bought watches from Seiya almost in the double figures and not once have I not paid. Can't speak for other EU countries as each will have their own fees and border control systems to claim them.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

A member over in the new and upcoming Seiko thread has posted some lovely pics of their new 149 

Looks great in real life.



Wristos said:


> Guys I finally pulled the trigger... I had to get this one, the willard will wait as its not a limited edition. This watch wears surprisingly thin on my small wrist at only 13.2mm thick.
> I really fell in love with that blue dial. That watch does not disappoint.
> I feel like Seiko really upgraded their standards on the prospex line with these new models, it almost feel like a luxury watch.
> The bezel action is flawless, dial execution too, bracelet is really decent.
> ...


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

immaculate said:


> I've read all 100 pages here (that was exciting!) I joined the pre-order list at my local AD here in California as soon as the list opened up and have been regularly checking in with them. They weren't sure they'd get enough of them in to get one for me given how many other folks pre-ordered, and they also weren't sure when the watch would be coming.
> 
> So I pre-ordered online from Japan and got my shipment notification today. If all goes as planned, I'll share a photo or two next week.
> 
> Happy hunting friends!


Hi Immaculate! Thats good. Congrats... may I ask what Japanese website you otdered? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

After seeing real life video images of the grey dial -143, I’d have to say it appears to be the most versatile of the bunch in terms of color scheme. Looks great on bracelet, but would also match up well with many different strap colors. Could basically be a one watch daily wearer, if so inclined.


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

The silver sunburst dial does look amazing.


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

Sambation said:


> Thanks  And here's the 143 on a waffle strap
> 
> View attachment 15232385


Nice! Thanks for sharing. I'm planning to also put the 143 on a waffle strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Geez, I was leaning Willard over 143, but now I don't know. Those live shots look much better than I anticipated.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4fun (Apr 28, 2015)

So handset is brushed or polished? And all will have stainless steel bezel insert? Thank!


----------



## GPWatches (Jun 20, 2020)

I think 2020 Seiko has released and teased better models than any year in recent memory. The only way they'll top this is when they release faithful or cool updates to the 6139 chronos.


----------



## RIB333 (Sep 13, 2009)

SPD 149 Limited Edition ordered today.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Steppy said:


> Maybe its the lighting, but the colours of the dial and bezel together looked washed out, I think a glossy bezel would improve it considerably


Mhmm the live video of that one it just doesn't look great to me neither does the 149, However the 147 looks gorgeous.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

147










Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

149 seems to wear well and close to the wrist, also plays nicely with the light.


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

RIB333 said:


> SPD 149 Limited Edition ordered today.


Where did you order it from? Thanks.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

After seeing a lume shot recently (full admission though that it is hard to tell for sure from a pic) and being a tad surprised it didn't look as bright as I expected compared to some other divers I started doing some digging.

These 14- series have the glossier applied on top lume that appears similar to that used on the turtles. It sounds like while the turtle lume is good it isn't top shelf seiko blaze.










I had a mm200 SPB079 and it was far and away the best lume I have had, both by initial blaze and longevity. That watch had the more matte, greener tinted lume flush filled into the indices.










So...I guess at this point I am just trying to prepare myself that the lume may not be as powerful as hoped and that it would be on par with a mm200.

All that said I am sure it is still good. Maybe just not as bright as other seiko divers. Also I have never actually seen Turtle lume in person so I could be way wrong and I would be happy to hear what people think and have experienced with the two styles of seiko lume.

















I am not sure which I would prefer the look of. I like the tidy higher end flush filled look, but on the mm200 I was also surprised in hand how short, shallow and thin the indices look, I thought they would be taller and more robust. The printed on top style here appears to be at least tidily done and may add some depth. I will wait and see how I feel in hand. Macro pics vs how it appears on the wrist and experienced in real life can be different.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

I looked on Seiya Japan last night at the new Seikos. It looks like the 143 is going pretty close for MSRP of ~$1200; the 149 LE was sold out already!

Are you guys thinking the street price is going to stay around $1200, or are you just impatient? I was hoping to see these below $1000 went they went for sale.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

I can't recall being this excited by a new Seiko model, the 143 in this case. It's the watch I've been waiting for. The only complication was that this year I was going to go for my grail (Speedy), so I might put off acquiring this for a bit...but if I can't swing the grail, than this for sure. Also, I'd been thinking about a Tudor BB58 as a possible sub for the grail Speedy because it's such a sharp looking and versatile watch. But frankly I think this 143 might just be all the dive watch I need, esp. given its dimensions.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

boatswain said:


> After seeing a lume shot recently (full admission though that it is hard to tell for sure from a pic) and being a tad surprised it didn't look as bright as I expected compared to some other divers I started doing some digging.
> 
> These 14- series have the glossier applied on top lume that appears similar to that used on the turtles. It sounds like while the turtle lume is good it isn't top shelf seiko blaze.
> 
> ...


Although I've not spent much time with one, my assumption is that the SPB079 probably utilises the same (or similar) formula of lume as the SBBN03x Tunas (V.2 as Yonsson mentioned). I've had an SBBN033 and it had a matte finish, holding a strong green hue like you and others describe of the 079. The thing burnt all night. Hell, even in bright light if a slight shadow fell upon an index, the thing lit up.

The lume on the turtle isn't this stuff, as you surmise. It's good. Very good. And certainly good enough, but the SBBN03x lume, it ain't. And yes, it has a glossy pillow look to it, but for me, I think if it as one of the styles Seiko offer. Another thing to note, the lume on the hands of my turtles have shone brighter than the indices have, and looking at the indices in light they're not quite as white as the hand lume (my assumption is the indices have a solid metal surface to which the lume is applied, whilst with the hands, the lume is essentially framed but not backed--if this makes any sense!)


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

Tried the LE on today at an outlet in Japan. Sorry to say I was underwhelmed. The build quality just does not give enough value at the price point and there are many better watches to buy for the money.


----------



## AEC (Nov 9, 2011)

todoroki said:


> Tried the LE on today at an outlet in Japan. Sorry to say I was underwhelmed. The build quality just does not give enough value at the price point and there are many better watches to buy for the money.


Thanks for sharing. I guess I'll find out first-hand on Friday this week;-)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

konners said:


> Although I've not spent much time with one, my assumption is that the SPB079 probably utilises the same (or similar) formula of lume as the SBBN03x Tunas (V.2 as Yonsson mentioned). I've had an SBBN033 and it had a matte finish, holding a strong green hue like you and others describe of the 079. The thing burnt all night. Hell, even in bright light if a slight shadow fell upon an index, the thing lit up.
> 
> The lume on the turtle isn't this stuff, as you surmise. It's good. Very good. And certainly good enough, but the SBBN03x lume, it ain't. And yes, it has a glossy pillow look to it, but for me, I think if it as one of the styles Seiko offer. Another thing to note, the lume on the hands of my turtles have shone brighter than the indices have, and looking at the indices in light they're not quite as white as the hand lume (my assumption is the indices have a solid metal surface to which the lume is applied, whilst with the hands, the lume is essentially framed but not backed--if this makes any sense!)


Thanks for the thoughts. 

Recalibrating my expectations now...

My guess is that these will have similar lume to say good quality micro brand c3 with moderate sized plots. Say something like the HALIOS Seaforth perhaps?. Good to very good and very serviceable but just not mind blowing.

Aesthetically it's actually probably more pleasant I guess in the day time. As the intense green yellow glow can sometimes clash with dials.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Just reserved a 149, getting very excited now!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ChrisWMT said:


> Just reserved a 149, getting very excited now!


Awesome!
Congrats

All the '49 shots have been looking great. Need some more '43 to keep me focused


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

todoroki said:


> Tried the LE on today at an outlet in Japan. Sorry to say I was underwhelmed. The build quality just does not give enough value at the price point and there are many better watches to buy for the money.


Thanks sharing. After checking few video and details shots I must agreed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

todoroki said:


> Tried the LE on today at an outlet in Japan. Sorry to say I was underwhelmed. The build quality just does not give enough value at the price point and there are many better watches to buy for the money.


Can you elaborate on build quality?


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Live video of the 149






143 looking almost black


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

Predictabilly said:


> Can you elaborate on build quality?


Not hating' Just my impressions:

Finishing on the case is average Seiko fare. Below the quality of the old MM200 which can be bought for almost half the price.
The dial lacks dynamism. Bog standard bracelet. Expected more for the 140,000 yen they were asking.


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

I picked one up over lunch last Friday. I can sort of agree with todoroki here, but I still liked it enough to pick it up. I never got an MM200 since I thought that handset was only acceptable on pure tool divers like the tunas, but I could tell that they had some nice quality. On the dynamism front, I think this new watch would feel much nicer with an applied seiko at the top and a framed date, and it can feel a bit flat without them (and thats even with this being the limited one with divers 200 in a golden brown)

With that said, I still bought it, and the reasons were the really good dimensions, lovely hue to the blue-gray dial, retro vibe, what I would consider to be a quality bracelet (in my opinion this bracelet is way better than the marinemaster bracelet; best ive seen on a non-gs), and really nice rubber strap (which i havent used yet).

I have one of the older blue aquises that is also pretty blue gray and i think this is much more interesting to look at than watch. I own the blue GS quartz diver as well, and while that gives off a greater feel of quality, it also is much bigger. I have a 7 inch wrist and if I want to wear a diver with a shirt and jacket, the GS just doesnt work, but this works nicely. I think the bracelet is great but this watch may be better suited by the rubber just due to the nature of the design, so I appreciate having that option.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

JapanJames said:


> I picked one up over lunch last Friday. I can sort of agree with todoroki here, but I still liked it enough to pick it up. I never got an MM200 since I thought that handset was only acceptable on pure tool divers like the tunas, but I could tell that they had some nice quality. On the dynamism front, I think this new watch would feel much nicer with an applied seiko at the top and a framed date, and it can feel a bit flat without them (and thats even with this being the limited one with divers 200 in a golden brown)
> 
> With that said, I still bought it, and the reasons were the really good dimensions, lovely hue to the blue-gray dial, retro vibe, what I would consider to be a quality bracelet (in my opinion this bracelet is way better than the marinemaster bracelet; best ive seen on a non-gs), and really nice rubber strap (which i havent used yet).
> 
> I have one of the older blue aquises that is also pretty blue gray and i think this is much more interesting to look at than watch. I own the blue GS quartz diver as well, and while that gives off a greater feel of quality, it also is much bigger. I have a 7 inch wrist and if I want to wear a diver with a shirt and jacket, the GS just doesnt work, but this works nicely. I think the bracelet is great but this watch may be better suited by the rubber just due to the nature of the design, so I appreciate having that option.


Maybe they decided against the bordered date and applied logo because they were trying to stay true to the original? I don't know obviously just playing devils advocate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

gagnello said:


> Maybe they decided against the bordered date and applied logo because they were trying to stay true to the original? I don't know obviously just playing devils advocate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe the original actually had an applied seiko and bordered date.

Still, this is a reimagining and it looks good this way too. But I miss the extra 3 dimensionality of the applied seiko even more than the border on the date wheel.

BTW, the hour and minute hands are half brushed, half polished. It looks very good in my opinion. I would say the hands, while a different design, are arguably as nice as a marinemaster, which I consider to be a very strong perk of this watch. The silver dial one is the same in this regard. The gilt dial one is polished on both sides of the hands, and that also looks very good for that watch.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

todoroki said:


> Tried the LE on today at an outlet in Japan. Sorry to say I was underwhelmed. The build quality just does not give enough value at the price point and there are many better watches to buy for the money.


I would expect these to be at the same level as the Sumos and the other 6R-powered divers. Are they below that level? Admittedly this means they would make more sense priced at maybe $600, but Seiko knows it can ask for more.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIB333 (Sep 13, 2009)

My LE is arriving via Fed Ex at 10:38 am eastern. Ordered Saturday evening from Japan. I will see first hand. 

I have to say that I am amazed by the endless micro analysis, price point evaluations, criticism, and consternations over lume, chapter ring alignment, time keeping, indices being applied or stamped, and all the rest about a watch that until now few of us had actually seen.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I get that these are a great size, but I didn't have to handle or see one to feel they were overpriced. It's a Seiko diver with a 6R35 movement. This is a $600-800 watch tops IMO. Hopefully the market corrects as they become widely available.


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

Kinda disappointed with the impressions so far. For that much can you find a Longines HQ ceramic on a grey market, which appears to be a better quality?


----------



## jivetkr (Dec 6, 2011)

i really want one of these grey dial beauties but the price is just too high. hopefully the used market corrects this.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Jason Bourne said:


> Kinda disappointed with the impressions so far. For that much can you find a Longines HQ ceramic on a grey market, which appears to be a better quality?


Or even better - find 3 or 4 microbrands which outperforms Longines and Seiko in the quality and every bang for the buck aspect.

The Wambulane should arrive soon.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

JapanJames said:


> I picked one up over lunch last Friday. I can sort of agree with todoroki here, but I still liked it enough to pick it up. I never got an MM200 since I thought that handset was only acceptable on pure tool divers like the tunas, but I could tell that they had some nice quality. On the dynamism front, I think this new watch would feel much nicer with an applied seiko at the top and a framed date, and it can feel a bit flat without them (and thats even with this being the limited one with divers 200 in a golden brown)
> 
> With that said, I still bought it, and the reasons were the really good dimensions, lovely hue to the blue-gray dial, retro vibe, what I would consider to be a quality bracelet (in my opinion this bracelet is way better than the marinemaster bracelet; best ive seen on a non-gs), and really nice rubber strap (which i havent used yet).
> 
> I have one of the older blue aquises that is also pretty blue gray and i think this is much more interesting to look at than watch. I own the blue GS quartz diver as well, and while that gives off a greater feel of quality, it also is much bigger. I have a 7 inch wrist and if I want to wear a diver with a shirt and jacket, the GS just doesnt work, but this works nicely. I think the bracelet is great but this watch may be better suited by the rubber just due to the nature of the design, so I appreciate having that option.


I really don't like the applied seiko logos. they disappear in the light when the light hits them just right which is often. Also, hate date windows that have frames. cheapens the look for me. I prefer a clean cut out and more simple look. One of the main reasons why I can't wear orients. their frames dominate the whole dial and design on the day dates.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

gagnello said:


> Maybe they decided against the bordered date and applied logo because they were trying to stay true to the original? I don't know obviously just playing devils advocate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


as someone who hates framed day windows and chrome seiko logos that constantly disappear in the light im glad they went with printed and no frame.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Actually, I think i wouldn't mind a framed date window on a Grand seiko super blingy. that would be acceptable.


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

There are a couple different options for detailing around date windows. I don't think there would be room for a separate white frame on this watch like you get on marinemasters. But then theres the type the original MAS had and that I also have on some of my GSes, with just some silver directly around the cut-out; I think this would have worked nicely.

I think it's a matter of what you value more, symmetry or detail. As is, it achieves a high level of symmetry, moreso than the original MASes in fact, because the lack of that frame detailing keeps the date window thin, with a comparable size as the corresponding index on the left side of the watch. 

But anyway, just generally speaking, the more artificial details like the applied seiko and framed date a watch has, the more dressy a vibe it gives, and the fewer of those features it has the more toolish it feels. This watch is definitely in the middle. It's still awesome though. Feels really good on wrist, too.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I get that these are a great size, but I didn't have to handle or see one to feel they were overpriced. It's a Seiko diver with a 6R35 movement. This is a $600-800 watch tops IMO. Hopefully the market corrects as they become widely available.


Haven't seen mine yet but not sure how people are saying it should be the same price as a sumo. These have a brushed ceramic bezel, much better case finishing, seemingly more attention paid to the dial and hands and an infinitely better clasp. That is just from looking at pictures on the internet. It seems like these comments are based entirely on the movement. There are 2-3k watches with ETA 2428s in them. Overpriced? Yes very. But this isn't proportional. Everyone was also saying the SLA017 was crazy overpriced at 3.5k with a high end movement and crazy nice finishing. Seems like people want stuff for less than market demand. Me too, but I am realistic about what to expect for a limited edition release like this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

gagnello said:


> Haven't seen mine yet but not sure how people are saying it should be the same price as a sumo. These have a brushed ceramic bezel, much better case finishing, seemingly more attention paid to the dial and hands and an infinitely better clasp. That is just from looking at pictures on the internet. It seems like these comments are based entirely on the movement. There are 2-3k watches with ETA 2428s in them. Overpriced? Yes very. But this isn't proportional. Everyone was also saying the SLA017 was crazy overpriced at 3.5k with a high end movement and crazy nice finishing. Seems like people want stuff for less than market demand. Me too, but I am realistic about what to expect for a limited edition release like this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree with most of what you have to say but the bezel is not ceramic. It would be a better value at this price with a ceramic bezel. 
The bezel does look good though.


----------



## 99watches (Feb 4, 2019)

I can't unsee the wide bezel. The bezel dominates the appearance of the watch for me.


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

v1triol said:


> Jason Bourne said:
> 
> 
> > Kinda disappointed with the impressions so far. For that much can you find a Longines HQ ceramic on a grey market, which appears to be a better quality?
> ...


I'm curious what brands for me to look into a new watch down the road that ticks these boxes?


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

JapanJames said:


> I agree with most of what you have to say but the bezel is not ceramic. It would be a better value at this price with a ceramic bezel.
> The bezel does look good though.


the bezel IS CERAMIC. BRUSHED CERAMIC! A NEW THING FOR SEIKO! Also Sapphire double dome with AR. didnt the sumos come with hardlex?


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

gagnello said:


> Haven't seen mine yet but not sure how people are saying it should be the same price as a sumo. These have a brushed ceramic bezel, much better case finishing, seemingly more attention paid to the dial and hands and an infinitely better clasp. That is just from looking at pictures on the internet. It seems like these comments are based entirely on the movement. There are 2-3k watches with ETA 2428s in them. Overpriced? Yes very. But this isn't proportional. Everyone was also saying the SLA017 was crazy overpriced at 3.5k with a high end movement and crazy nice finishing. Seems like people want stuff for less than market demand. Me too, but I am realistic about what to expect for a limited edition release like this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


in love with the brushed ceramic bezel! its a big + for me. and didnt sumo come with hardlex? or did they upgrade it eventually? This had Ar coatings and double curve sapphire. I think its overpriced yes but just a bit. but nobody pays RRP usually for any watch of course some exceptions. LE's rolex's etc.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

fallingtitan said:


> in love with the brushed ceramic bezel! its a big + for me. and didnt sumo come with hardlex? or did they upgrade it eventually? This had Ar coatings and double curve sapphire. I think its overpriced yes but just a bit. but nobody pays RRP usually for any watch of course some exceptions. LE's rolex's etc.


dude, its not ceramic, Seiko themselves have confirmed this.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Steppy said:


> dude, its not ceramic, Seiko themselves have confirmed this.


really? can you please show me where? the early publications were saying brushed ceramic. but if seiko confirmed it then its probably brushed steel or aluminum.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

fallingtitan said:


> really? can you please show me where? the early publications were saying brushed ceramic. but if seiko confirmed it then its probably brushed steel or aluminum.


Yeah all the early adverts and previews stated ceramic but they were all just guessing at the time.

Someone on this thread emailed Seiko directly and they confirmed it was coated aluminium


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Steppy said:


> Yeah all the early adverts and previews stated ceramic but they were all just guessing at the time.
> 
> Someone on this thread emailed Seiko directly and they confirmed it was coated aluminium


That's a bummer! But not enough to stop me from grabbing one. I've always been a fan of aluminum especially when beat up and patina'd but for this price it should be ceramic.

King turtles have them at half cost. So it's a shocking move from SEIKO

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

Steppy said:


> Yeah all the early adverts and previews stated ceramic but they were all just guessing at the time.
> 
> Someone on this thread emailed Seiko directly and they confirmed it was coated aluminium


If that is true, then they seemed to have went to a tremendous amount of trouble to create a circular brushed texture on the bezel while coating aluminum. Not sure why they would go to that trouble as it would be expensive in and of itself to create a texture like that. The close ups of the bezel look like no coated aluminum I've ever seen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Thanks for the thoughts.
> 
> Recalibrating my expectations now...
> 
> ...


Interesting that you mention halios. I have the sunburst Grey with sapphire bezel and the 143 has a very similar aestetich. I think that would be my pick.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

gagnello said:


> If that is true, then they seemed to have went to a tremendous amount of trouble to create a circular brushed texture on the bezel while coating aluminum. Not sure why they would go to that trouble as it would be expensive in and of itself to create a texture like that. The close ups of the bezel look like no coated aluminum I've ever seen.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is interesting. no way ceramic is that much more to make. It could be ceramic is more heavy even tho slight but more heavy then a thin aluminium. And seiko in their catelog said they designed this case to have a low center of gravity. So maybe they want to reduce top heavy feel? increase the hunkered down feel on wrist? who knows I'm just guessing. but does seem like alot of effort for this insert


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

v1triol said:


> Or even better - find 3 or 4 microbrands which outperforms Longines and Seiko in the quality and every bang for the buck aspect.
> 
> The Wambulane should arrive soon.


I have learned to change my thought process a tad when it comes to micros vs established brands. Yes, from a spec standpoint, micros have the advantage.

Without getting into all the reasons why an established brand might have more value, I think a majority of the value inherently lies in the name. At least that is where I see it.

From a spec standpoint, these are prob worth more around the 600-800 retail. However, the brand has value (which is why some many of us are so interested in this release) and I could see that being worth at least 200.

So put the resting retail amount around 1000 and that sounds about right. With an AD discount of 10-20%, that seems perfectly fine for this one.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

ryan850 said:


> I have learned to change my thought process a tad when it comes to micros vs established brands. Yes, from a spec standpoint, micros have the advantage.
> 
> Without getting into all the reasons why an established brand might have more value, I think a majority of the value inherently lies in the name. At least that is where I see it.
> 
> ...


I have similar thoughts. When you look at seiko's name and history I think their name can command more then 200 extra on top. But that is just me. we shall see how fast these sell. maybe a market test again from seiko.

My AD told me his phone was ringing off the hook when these were announced for weeks.

that being said i feel like its a decent price BUT a bit overpriced for sure! And the AD's seem to not be discounting as much. 10 - 15% for all models but the LE 0% off.

but then we can get into overpricing for any brand. is a sub really worth 10-15k? is the tudor black bay 58 worth 3x-4x the price of these new seikos? i think the bb58 is superior 100% but a bit over priced as well. aluminiun insert as well but superior movement and case finishing *assuming* never held both. in the end we the people decided what something is worth. if we dont pay. the price comes down.

if we pay. the price goes up. i.e. rolex. Mind Share Value is through the roof!


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

fallingtitan said:


> I have similar thoughts. When you look at seiko's name and history I think their name can command more then 200 extra on top. But that is just me. we shall see how fast these sell. maybe a market test again from seiko.
> 
> My AD told me his phone was ringing off the hook when these were announced for weeks.
> 
> ...


Yeah agreed. And every single US dealer I contacted said the LE was sold out and had a waiting list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

OMG we’re on about the bezel again? The bezel insert was confirmed by two Seiko sources to be NOT CERAMIC. The insert is a brushed stainless steel insert with a super hard coating. The insert is neither aluminum or ceramic.


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

It’s crazy to think the MM200 has better finishing, and lume applied. But waiting for more reviews.

Will the new Willard have similar finishing?


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> OMG we're on about the bezel again? The bezel insert was confirmed by two Seiko sources to be NOT CERAMIC. The insert is a brushed stainless steel insert with a super hard coating. The insert is neither aluminum or ceramic.


Wow so it's steel okay that's cool I emailed Seiko myself because I just want to hear it from them

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Jason Bourne said:


> It's crazy to think the MM200 has better finishing, and lume applied. But waiting for more reviews.
> 
> Will the new Willard have similar finishing?


Let me know the case on the mm200 was pretty nice I do miss mine but it did wear big with that long wingspan.

I can't imagine the new Seiko case being worse than it!? I can't wait to pick one up and check it out and review it.

Maybe it is the lack of polishing on the case? The really nice high polish on the mm200 gave it a nice premium look and feel. And these new divers with the lower centre of gravity case seems to be 90% brushed.

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

fallingtitan said:


> ...
> My AD told me his phone was ringing off the hook when these were announced for weeks.
> ...
> is the tudor black bay 58 worth 3x-4x the price of these new seikos? i think the bb58 is superior 100%...
> ...


I don't mean to step on your toes, and what I say in the following is only based on assumptions. I don't know you, nor your relationship to your Seiko AD.

I always wonder, when someone tells „my AD told me, that specific watch is in such high demand, the waiting list ist 6 months (or whatever time, you choose), people are grabbing them out of my hands!" - yeah sure. It's part of creating demand.

When I bought my bb58 (that's why I quoted that part) from the AD, he told me „oh demand is high, at your position on the waiting list, you'll have to wait at least 6-9 months" - 6 weeks later I received a call to pick it up.

Naturally, your AD wants you to buy his stuff. Don't we forget about that 

Edit, I forgot: req Tudor: my AD even told me, demand for the PT01 is unmeetable. And yet I've to see one in the wild. Or somewhere else than a watchblog. Does it even exist on a real life arm?

On another note: my guess is, there won't be much discount on the 149 at least. Couple of months ago, I asked in this or the other thread, when would be the best time to buy one. After consideration, I PREordered one. The delivery got postponed to second part of August. Logistics and all...

But: it's LIMiTED to 5500 pieces. That's much, I've been told. Well, we will see, HOW much 5500 pieces are, in the end...

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

As for the lume local WUS user said he think his lasts a bit longer then his bb58 and submariner. Maybe it's a new longer lasting formula? But trade off is less initial torch burn? 

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> I don't mean to step on your toes, and what I say in the following is only based on assumptions. I don't know you, nor your relationship to your Seiko AD.
> 
> I always wonder, when someone tells „my AD told me, that specific watch is in such high demand, the waiting list ist 6 months (or whatever time, you choose), people are grabbing them out of my hands!" - yeah sure. It's part of creating demand.
> 
> ...


Yes true my ad could be hyping and adding urgency for me to buy

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

mi6_ said:


> OMG we're on about the bezel again? The bezel insert was confirmed by two Seiko sources to be NOT CERAMIC. The insert is a brushed stainless steel insert with a super hard coating. The insert is neither aluminum or ceramic.


I didn't read all 1000 posts. I was going on every reference on the internet that I found, and every one says brushed ceramic. If people contacted seiko and they confirm otherwise then awesome. Not too big a deal man.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

The Reinterpretation variants all look great. Congrats to those who ordered one and to those getting one. Quick question (apologies if this is covered already): Is the crystal single-domed?



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

fallingtitan said:


> Yes true my ad could be hyping and adding urgency for me to buy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk




You did the TL;DR summary of my post 

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Hahahahahahaha yes sir

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Even as a current owner of the SPB051, I caved and added my name to SPB143 waitlist at the NYC Seiko Boutique. It got me!


----------



## kungfuleg (Oct 16, 2012)

Don't know what this bezel is made of, but the markings are etched.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

kungfuleg said:


> View attachment 15239801
> 
> 
> Don't know what this bezel is made of, but the markings are etched.


Yeah that was part of my point before. That bezel certainly doesn't look like steel to me. If it is the processing steps alone make it pretty pricy which is why I'm a bit confused.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

Jason Bourne said:


> I'm curious what brands for me to look into a new watch down the road that ticks these boxes?


Not sure which boxes you want to tick, but my favorite alternative for $1000 is the Yema Superman. It's great looking and has a lot of character. I'd argue it simply is more interesting that most Swiss alternatives. Not better, just more interesting. And mid-sized like the 62MAS.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

gagnello said:


> Yeah that was part of my point before. That bezel certainly doesn't look like steel to me. If it is the processing steps alone make it pretty pricy which is why I'm a bit confused.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It should have a ceramic bezel insert considering the price. This watch is overpriced for what it is. Past Prospex models for hundreds of dollars less already had improved bracelets, sapphire crystal and Diashield. The 6R35 is no better than a 6R15 other than the slightly increased power reserve. The Seiko Transocean is a great example. If it weren't a 45mm Goliath I'd buy one. They could be had for under $1,000 all day long a few years back. Ceramic bezel (not just insert), sapphire crystal, good bracelet, Diashield coating and 6R15.

I can tell by the photos posted so far that it wears very flat and fairly large due to the 48mm lug to lug length. I was so excited when this was announced, but I don't think I'm getting one unless I find a 143 for 30% off from an AD in the next few years. It's just too much money for too little watch.

Paying MSRP for the 149 seems ludicrous in my opinion. There's 5,500 of them. There will be discounts in a few months. Hardly limited in the grand scheme of things. But clearly there's enough Seikoholics willing to pay the obscene prices Seiko asks for their watches these days so maybe I'm wrong?

Don't mean to pee in anyone's corn flakes. Congrats to those of you who have one. It's without a doubt a beautiful watch, I just feel it's about $300 overpriced for what you get.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Ok SUPER EXCITED! Ordered from Tokyo the 149

i'm a sucker for Limited editions with blueish dials! 
i got the blue alpinist about ~2000 units and that was a tough one to get!!! this has double the units so 2X easier to get then the Blue alp! plus more expensive so should be sitting around in shops for a year or so?

but i have a feeling not many will be flipping these. they seem like keepers and daily use for most. which is great! how it should be. unlike the blue alp which had tons of speculators! was frustration city! Seiko learned their lesson in underpricing their stuff on the blue alp.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

mi6_ said:


> It should have a ceramic bezel insert considering the price. This watch is overpriced for what it is. Past Prospex models for hundreds of dollars less already had improved bracelets, sapphire crystal and Diashield. The 6R35 is no better than a 6R15 other than the slightly increased power reserve. The Seiko Transocean is a great example. If it weren't a 45mm Goliath I'd buy one. They could be had for under $1,000 all day long a few years back. Ceramic bezel (not just insert), sapphire crystal, good bracelet, Diashield coating and 6R15.
> 
> I can tell by the photos posted so far that it wears very flat and fairly large due to the 48mm lug to lug length. I was so excited when this was announced, but I don't think I'm getting one unless I find a 143 for 30% off from an AD in the next few years. It's just too much money for too little watch.
> 
> ...


Something tells me seiko knows this and will make sure availability is such that prices won't decline much. Could be wrong but so many people have been waiting for them to release prospex divers sized for human beings and not dinosaurs that people will be willing to pay a premium because we all assume this doesn't indicate a major change in business model for them. Who knows when they will release a watch like this again?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> It should have a ceramic bezel insert considering the price. This watch is overpriced for what it is. Past Prospex models for hundreds of dollars less already had improved bracelets, sapphire crystal and Diashield. The 6R35 is no better than a 6R15 other than the slightly increased power reserve. The Seiko Transocean is a great example. If it weren't a 45mm Goliath I'd buy one. They could be had for under $1,000 all day long a few years back. Ceramic bezel (not just insert), sapphire crystal, good bracelet, Diashield coating and 6R15.
> 
> I can tell by the photos posted so far that it wears very flat and fairly large due to the 48mm lug to lug length. I was so excited when this was announced, but I don't think I'm getting one unless I find a 143 for 30% off from an AD in the next few years. It's just too much money for too little watch.
> 
> ...


yeah man its def overpriced! I agree! but so dam dam dam nice as well! but 5000 units for seiko is like a small company like say sinn or oris making a limited edition 10 piece watch. theres millions of seikoholics as you call it and its true.
Seiko learned the hard way with the blue alpinist what happens when they charge too little. i got the blue alpinist and that thing sold out in i swear 2 minutes. 2000 units roughly.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

mi6_ said:


> It should have a ceramic bezel insert considering the price. This watch is overpriced for what it is. Past Prospex models for hundreds of dollars less already had improved bracelets, sapphire crystal and Diashield. The 6R35 is no better than a 6R15 other than the slightly increased power reserve. The Seiko Transocean is a great example. If it weren't a 45mm Goliath I'd buy one. They could be had for under $1,000 all day long a few years back. Ceramic bezel (not just insert), sapphire crystal, good bracelet, Diashield coating and 6R15.
> 
> I can tell by the photos posted so far that it wears very flat and fairly large due to the 48mm lug to lug length. I was so excited when this was announced, but I don't think I'm getting one unless I find a 143 for 30% off from an AD in the next few years. It's just too much money for too little watch.
> 
> ...


It's all relative, pricing can be a funny thing. I feel that argument can been said about most watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

gagnello said:


> Something tells me seiko knows this and will make sure availability is such that prices won't decline much. Could be wrong but so many people have been waiting for them to release prospex divers sized for human beings and not dinosaurs that people will be willing to pay a premium because we all assume this doesn't indicate a major change in business model for them. Who knows when they will release a watch like this again?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ROFL got me bursting out laughing my wife asking me whats so funny.

its true! seiko used to punish us with huge divers but lowered the price. if you wanted something in the EPIX 39mm or 40mm golden zone you had to get a GS priced seiko or a GS itself. what a nightmare.
the blue alp 1969 units was released in 3 phases. so this i can see same thing happening. sold out at a couple places i tried. but i got mine.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

govdubspeedgo said:


> It's all relative, pricing can be a funny thing. I feel that argument can been said about most watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


exactly! Mindshare is the most important in pricing.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

fallingtitan said:


> ROFL got me bursting out laughing my wife asking me whats so funny.
> 
> its true! seiko used to punish us with huge divers but lowered the price. if you wanted something in the EPIX 39mm or 40mm golden zone you had to get a GS priced seiko or a GS itself. what a nightmare.
> the blue alp 1969 units was released in 3 phases. so this i can see same thing happening. sold out at a couple places i tried. but i got mine.


Exactly. Me personally, I would have bought a sumo or samurai 7-8 years ago if they weren't so damn big. An MM300 would have been a real alternative for me to the sub if it weren't so huge. I've been waiting for this exact thing for a decade so I'm more than happy to pay. To each his own.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Not sure if posted already, here's a video on the SPB149. Sounds a bit like an infomercial, but has some nice close up shots of the watch.

From the video, the watch looks to be quite well finished. These are no longer affordable watches that I would buy on an impulse, but I think they are still comparatively good value versus the competitions (not including micros). I'm more keen on the SPB151 though, so I won't be getting one of these.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

gagnello said:


> Exactly. Me personally, I would have bought a sumo or samurai 7-8 years ago if they weren't so damn big. An MM300 would have been a real alternative for me to the sub if it weren't so huge. I've been waiting for this exact thing for a decade so I'm more than happy to pay. To each his own.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The MM wears like a slightly thicker SKX.


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

When more people start handling the watch please if you don’t mind provide a review and if possible compare to other brands or Seiko models.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

govdubspeedgo said:


> It's all relative, pricing can be a funny thing. I feel that argument can been said about most watches.


For sure. It wasn't that long ago that people lost their minds over Seiko asking $750+ for SARX models with a 6R15 because they could get a SARB033 with the same movement for $300. Now we're up to 4X that amount for essentially the same movement.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

aalin13 said:


> Not sure if posted already, here's a video on the SPB149. Sounds a bit like an infomercial, but has some nice close up shots of the watch.
> 
> From the video, the watch looks to be quite well finished. These are no longer affordable watches that I would buy on an impulse, but I think they are still comparatively good value versus the competitions (not including micros). I'm more keen on the SPB151 though, so I won't be getting one of these.


Thanks for sharing.

The colour of the blue dial looks really good in that video.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jason Bourne said:


> When more people start handling the watch please if you don't mind provide a review and if possible compare to other brands or Seiko models.


Not sure when it will actually turn out to be, but I plan to do a full in depth review once I get mine. Usually takes me a couple weeks after getting the watch in hand.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

143 on Uncle Seiko GL831 strap


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

aalin13 said:


> Not sure if posted already, here's a video on the SPB149. Sounds a bit like an infomercial, but has some nice close up shots of the watch.
> 
> From the video, the watch looks to be quite well finished. These are no longer affordable watches that I would buy on an impulse, but I think they are still comparatively good value versus the competitions (not including micros). I'm more keen on the SPB151 though, so I won't be getting one of these.


Bloke claims in the late 50s a professional diver wrote to Seiko requesting a 300m diver's watch, years later Seiko produced the (150m?) MAS.. Hmm that doesn't sound right, sounds muddled. Unless I've missed something..


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

konners said:


> Bloke claims in the late 50s a professional diver wrote to Seiko requesting a 300m diver's watch, years later Seiko produced the (150m?) MAS.. Hmm that doesn't sound right, sounds muddled. Unless I've missed something..


Like I said, infomercial ... I watched it just for the video.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Seems to wear big but perhaps it's the combo of a thin wrist and a mobile picture (pictures from Instagram).


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

Here's a few real-life pics of mine from the last few days. I think it wears very nicely.

First pic is naturally light in the evening, about 7pm. Second pic is fluorescent light in the office, hence the washed out look. Third and fourth pics are dim light indoors. Please forgive my poor photography.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

JapanJames said:


> Here's a few real-life pics of mine from the last few days. I think it wears very nicely.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the pics, does wear good - do you mind sharing what size is your wrist?


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

Sambation said:


> Thanks for the pics, does wear good - do you mind sharing what size is your wrist?


7 inches. Keep in mind that my cellphone does make it look a bit bigger than it is. In reality I have a good cm between the end of the lugs and the end of my wrist on both sides of the watch.

I like how nicely the limited one goes with jeans and shirts that have some blue.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

aalin13 said:


> Not sure if posted already, here's a video on the SPB149. Sounds a bit like an infomercial, but has some nice close up shots of the watch.
> 
> From the video, the watch looks to be quite well finished. These are no longer affordable watches that I would buy on an impulse, but I think they are still comparatively good value versus the competitions (not including micros). I'm more keen on the SPB151 though, so I won't be getting one of these.


Looks better on video


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

gagnello said:


> Something tells me seiko knows this and will make sure availability is such that prices won't decline much. Could be wrong but so many people have been waiting for them to release prospex divers sized for human beings and not dinosaurs that people will be willing to pay a premium because we all assume this doesn't indicate a major change in business model for them. Who knows when they will release a watch like this again?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No need to be insulting people with bigger wrists because you're a stick-wristed sheep crying for sub 40mm watches.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

clyde_frog said:


> No need to be insulting people with bigger wrists because you're a stick-wristed sheep crying for sub 40mm watches.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Suck it up buttercup. Seiko already makes a ton of 43-48mm watches for your HUGE wrist. Seiko makes almost nothing in the <41mm Diver size. Especially since the SKX013.


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

aalin13 said:


> Not sure if posted already, here's a video on the SPB149. Sounds a bit like an infomercial, but has some nice close up shots of the watch.
> 
> From the video, the watch looks to be quite well finished. These are no longer affordable watches that I would buy on an impulse, but I think they are still comparatively good value versus the competitions (not including micros). I'm more keen on the SPB151 though, so I won't be getting one of these.


The video looked a bit oversaturated to my eyes. Same with photos on their site but still a great video to watch. Thanks for the share ;-)


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanx for sharing this video


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

clyde_frog said:


> No need to be insulting people with bigger wrists because you're a stick-wristed sheep crying for sub 40mm watches.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Haha....so worked up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JapanJames said:


> Here's a few real-life pics of mine from the last few days. I think it wears very nicely.
> 
> First pic is naturally light in the evening, about 7pm. Second pic is fluorescent light in the office, hence the washed out look. Third and fourth pics are dim light indoors. Please forgive my poor photography.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!

It looks really nice there

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Somone posted this and said its a:

Scandinavian Seiko headquarters:









so i hope seiko answers my emails.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

constant DOUBLE POSTS! CANT WAIT FOR WUS TO UPDATE THE FORUM!


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

Mine is arriving today fellas. I will post some pics and first impressions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

gagnello said:


> Mine is arriving today fellas. I will post some pics and first impressions.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great news! I woke up this morning to a shipping notification so hopefully by the weekend.


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

I’m still waiting for mine to get in stock at the AD!


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

147










Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jspriesterbach (Jun 2, 2017)

My 149 has arrived at my local DHL; should be delivered soon. Can't wait! The pics above look fantastic! Grats to all that have one en route


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh wow.

Lots coming in now!

Happy waiting and arrivals folks.

Looking forward to seeing and hearing about them


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

fallingtitan said:


> Somone posted this and said its a:
> 
> Scandinavian Seiko headquarters:
> 
> ...


It is odd there is so much contradiction out there about the insert still. Seiko should just write it on their website

I am going still on the assumption it's coated steel.

I guess we will know when/if someone gets their first scratch


----------



## selbram3 (Jun 5, 2020)

gagnello said:


> Exactly. Me personally, I would have bought a sumo or samurai 7-8 years ago if they weren't so damn big. An MM300 would have been a real alternative for me to the sub if it weren't so huge. I've been waiting for this exact thing for a decade so I'm more than happy to pay. To each his own.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now they should release a smaller diver which has the same price as a Samurai and I will be really happy.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

So mini review with some pics. It got here about an hour ago, sized it and it's been on my wrist about 20 minutes. First impressions. The case, dial and hands are very well finished and are a step about the sub 1k divers in my opinion. The attention to small details is fantastic, particularly on the hour and minute hands for example. One half is a matte, brushed texture and the other is polished. The gold second hand has a nice brushed look which fits in nicely with the other hands. The dial is a deep blue with no sunburst, but I think that suits the overall aesthetic very nicely. The lettering is simple, tasteful and perfect for the watch I think. The casework is similar to my speed master, which is to say very nice with alternating finish and beveling. Very well done. The bezel: if this isn't ceramic they sure did try to make it look exactly like ceramic. It looks and feels ceramic. Very well executed and the brush finish works great with the dial and hands. The bracelet could be better which I'm sure surprises no one here. It is nice, but a bit rattlely. Nicer than the sub 1k prospex divers. Perfectly functional and good looking. All in all, it's exactly what I hoped for and what I was expecting and I think I'm going to really love it. For those questioning the price point, I have had a few other watches in this price range, most notably a sinn 556, longines hydro quest and an oris aquis. This is absolutely on par with those watches and I think the finishing on the dial, hands and case are probably a bit better honestly. The bracelets are also roughly similar. Here are some crappy pics with my iPhone.

















































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

is the bracelet pin and collar or split pin?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

govdubspeedgo said:


> is the bracelet pin and collar or split pin?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pin and collar. Another thing that could be improved.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

gagnello said:


> So mini review with some pics. It got here about an hour ago, sized it and it's been on my wrist about 20 minutes. First impressions. The case, dial and hands are very well finished and are a step about the sub 1k divers in my opinion. The attention to small details is fantastic, particularly on the hour and minute hands for example. One half is a matte, brushed texture and the other is polished. The gold second hand has a nice brushed look which fits in nicely with the other hands. The dial is a deep blue with no sunburst, but I think that suits the overall aesthetic very nicely. The lettering is simple, tasteful and perfect for the watch I think. The casework is similar to my speed master, which is to say very nice with alternating finish and beveling. Very well done. The bezel: if this isn't ceramic they sure did try to make it look exactly like ceramic. It looks and feels ceramic. Very well executed and the brush finish works great with the dial and hands. The bracelet could be better which I'm sure surprises no one here. It is nice, but a bit rattlely. Nicer than the sub 1k prospex divers. Perfectly functional and good looking. All in all, it's exactly what I hoped for and what I was expecting and I think I'm going to really love it. For those questioning the price point, I have had a few other watches in this price range, most notably a sinn 556, longines hydro quest and an oris aquis. This is absolutely on par with those watches and I think the finishing on the dial, hands and case are probably a bit better honestly. The bracelets are also roughly similar. Here are some crappy pics with my iPhone.


Awesome! Congratulations!

Glad to hear you are happy with it.

Are you saying that the finishing on the hands is actual different split down the middle?

I didn't realize that if so. I thought it was just lighting.

If it is split brushed and polished I must admit I don't know what I think of that as I haven't seen it before. I was assuming they were all brushed and just reflecting differently in the light due to the centre bevel.

Hmmm.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Awesome! Congratulations!
> 
> Glad to hear you are happy with it.
> 
> ...


Yeah, split down the middle. It is a subtle detail that I'm not sure I've ever seen either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

It has been featured on other Seiko's. The SZSB series being one of them. Helps with viewing the hands in different light, and obviously adds interest to the watch. Personally I appreciate Seiko doing this, though I only have my SZSB to go on.


----------



## Jwatches826 (Jun 13, 2020)

great initial review. were you able to check out the lume? and also hows's the bezel action and bezel alignment?


----------



## tentimestwenty (Sep 29, 2017)

The 149 seems like one of those watches that underwhelms in photos but is probably gorgeous in real life. One of my pet theories is that things which are difficult to photograph are always much more beautiful in real life than those that are easy to photo.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

gagnello said:


> Yeah, split down the middle. It is a subtle detail that I'm not sure I've ever seen either.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Yah, I went back and looked at a ton of pics. Sure enough it is plain to see when you look for it. Surprised I missed that. But my mind was making an assumption as I hadn't encountered a split finish like that before.

Curious how I will feel with it in hand now. Hopefully it is more pleasant and adds depth as opposed to distracting 

Keep having fun!

When you sized the bracelet where was the collar located?


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Just arrived. Only had it 10 minutes. 






Oh my my, oh hell yes!


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

JapanJames said:


> Here's a few real-life pics of mine from the last few days. I think it wears very nicely.
> 
> First pic is naturally light in the evening, about 7pm. Second pic is fluorescent light in the office, hence the washed out look. Third and fourth pics are dim light indoors. Please forgive my poor photography.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing. The lumed indicator look different from mm200, shogun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Howa said:


> Just arrived. Only had it 10 minutes.
> View attachment 15242741
> Oh my my, oh hell yes!


Awesome!

I am usually not one for gilt but that looks great for a warm palette.

Enjoy!


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

Howa said:


> Just arrived. Only had it 10 minutes.
> View attachment 15242741
> Oh my my, oh hell yes!


Nice. The gilt is the one I'm most interested in. How's the brown dial color on it? Is it loud and flashy, or is it more subtle?


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Awesome! Congratulations!
> 
> Glad to hear you are happy with it.
> 
> ...


Yeah, split down the middle. It is a subtle detail that I'm not sure I've ever seen either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

Jwatches826 said:


> great initial review. were you able to check out the lume? and also hows's the bezel action and bezel alignment?


I have checked the lume a bit and seems very good. It isn't like a blow torch like my monster is, but it seems comparable in intensity to my sub. I will get a good charge on it and see how it lasts through the night. Bezel alignment perfect. Bezel action smooth like butter. One of if not the nicest I've ever felt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yah, I went back and looked at a ton of pics. Sure enough it is plain to see when you look for it. Surprised I missed that. But my mind was making an assumption as I hadn't encountered a split finish like that before.
> 
> ...


Collar sits in the center link

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

gagnello said:


> Collar sits in the center link
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers


----------



## jspriesterbach (Jun 2, 2017)

Just arrived.. Other than the pin and collar system it's fantastic!


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

TheJubs said:


> Nice. The gilt is the one I'm most interested in. How's the brown dial color on it? Is it loud and flashy, or is it more subtle?


I'll go with subtle, I really can't tell it's brown unless I get it in some direct sunlight, then it sparkles. I wanted this one because the gold hands and accents remind me of the SBDX012 MM300 that I let go. I've missed it ever ever since.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jspriesterbach said:


> Just arrived.. Other than the pin and collar system it's fantastic!


That looks excellent! One of the best real life pics yet  enjoy!

Was resizing frustrating or just the system in general?


----------



## Alion (Apr 2, 2020)

Monochrome watches has more live pics up, but I can't post the link b/c my post count is too low. The new models look great tho


----------



## jspriesterbach (Jun 2, 2017)

boatswain said:


> That looks excellent! One of the best real life pics yet  enjoy!
> 
> Was resizing frustrating or just the system in general?


Just in general. I get OCD about the collars and never feel like they're snug enough


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

gagnello said:


> Collar sits in the center link
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do the collars span the full center link or the tiny ones?

------------

As for the split polished/brushed hands, I have them on my Bell & Ross V2-93 GMT and it's a fantastic method. They always look great and legible in all conditions.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

ChrisWMT said:


> Do the collars span the full center link or the tiny ones?
> 
> ------------
> 
> As for the split polished/brushed hands, I have them on my Bell & Ross V2-93 GMT and it's a fantastic method. They always look great and legible in all conditions.


Tiny ones not the full tube ones

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Well once mine comes in my bracelet might be for sale for those that order the model that just comes on rubber, not a fan of seiko bracelets


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Alion said:


> Monochrome watches has more live pics up, but I can't post the link b/c my post count is too low. The new models look great tho


Welcome 

Here is the link...

https://monochrome-watches.com/seiko-prospex-diver-62mas-reissue-spb143-spb147-spb149-review-price/


----------



## Jwatches826 (Jun 13, 2020)

sweet, looks like the gilt version is monochrome's preferred dial.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

gagnello said:


> Tiny ones not the full tube ones
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


where does the collar go in this one? in the side of the link or in the middle link like the sarb033 bracelet?


----------



## RIB333 (Sep 13, 2009)

Anyone put the silicone strap on their SPD?

I put mine on my SPD149 and I'm getting a clicking sound from the spring bars and some play at the lugs.
There are small metal inserts in the strap that could be the source, not sure. For those who have put the strap on, are you removing the metal inserts?

Any input and information will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

RIB333 said:


> Anyone put the silicone strap on their SPD?
> 
> I put mine on mu SPD149 and I'm getting a clicking sound from the spring bars and some play at the lugs.
> There are small metal inserts in the strap that could be the source, not sure.
> ...


There is often a metal tube to strengthen seiko silicone straps I believe. It is likely the bar clicking against that.

Is it safe to assume you used the stock seiko fat spring bars in the strap and not the smaller standard 20mm bars?


----------



## RIB333 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply.
Yes, the Seiko fat bars. I tried the bars in the lugs alone and there is play in the bars themselves. Don't have it with the same spring bars in the bracelet since they are held tight by the bracelet end pieces.

Any source for Seiko fat bars?

Found them on Amazon and Island watch.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

RIB333 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> Yes, the Seiko fat bars. I tried the bars in the lugs alone and there is play in the bars themselves. Don't have it with the same spring bars in the bracelet since they are held tight by the bracelet end pieces.
> 
> Any source for Seiko fat bars?
> ...


I get mine off ebay. I did a video review of the horrors of improper spring bar fitment when an older SKX came to me for mod work. it stretches out the holes. 




With manufacturing tolerances you can get off by 0.1mm tips.

So i buy the 2.5mm x 1.2mm x 20. oem seiko should be 1.1mm tips. but the 1.2's i buy i measure them and some come in at 1.1.

hope that made sense.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

got any pics of the metal in the strap? im curious I have a seiko silicone from a turtle and I dont see any


----------



## RIB333 (Sep 13, 2009)

Makes sense.

No pics as of now. Just a tube in the strap and the spring bar fits through them. The problem is the spring bar, has the same play when the spring bar is seated in the lug without the strap. No issue with the bracelet.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Mine just arrived. It's gorgeous.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

gshock626 said:


> Mine just arrived. It's gorgeous.


Smashing baby!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

gshock626 said:


> Mine just arrived. It's gorgeous.


Indeed it is!



So great seeing these all landing!


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Isn't it supposed to be on a tire tread strap? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Sambation said:


> Isn't it supposed to be on a tire tread strap?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


I slapped on a 20mm uncleseiko waffle.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

gshock626 said:


> I slapped on a 20mm uncleseiko waffle.


How's the vanilla strap though?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Sambation said:


> How's the vanilla strap though?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


It's pretty nice. It's thicker at the pin end than the uncleseiko. I just prefer it on a waffle


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

My SBDC101 arrived today, cut Seiko rubber till I size the strap.









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AEC (Nov 9, 2011)

gshock626 said:


> Mine just arrived. It's gorgeous.


Sweet. Nice photos. The polished bevel on the case stands out nicely. I'm glad this is the reference I chose, and now the next 24 hours of waiting are gonna be even more difficult! :-!


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

I think this summer there will be plenty of Willards in stock...


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

SPB143/SBDC101 released on Gnomon this morning.


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

For those that now own it, does it look and feel like a 40.5 mm watch? The lug to lug length is 47.6 mm for reference the SKX007 is 46.


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Times_end said:


> For those that now own it, does it look and feel like a 40.5 mm watch? The lug to lug length is 47.6 mm for reference the SKX007 is 46.


It definitely does!


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

Times_end said:


> For those that now own it, does it look and feel like a 40.5 mm watch? The lug to lug length is 47.6 mm for reference the SKX007 is 46.


I absolutely think it does

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I imagine the wide bezel and stout hour markers will help it wear nice and compact. With minimal negative space on the dial. Which I like personally.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Steppy said:


> Yeah all the early adverts and previews stated ceramic but they were all just guessing at the time.
> 
> Someone on this thread emailed Seiko directly and they confirmed it was coated aluminium


Also incorrect, it's SS with a "special" coating and application of color.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

fallingtitan said:


> I have similar thoughts. When you look at seiko's name and history I think their name can command more then 200 extra on top. But that is just me. we shall see how fast these sell. maybe a market test again from seiko.
> 
> My AD told me his phone was ringing off the hook when these were announced for weeks.
> 
> ...


I see the sub reference Being $ but the Tudor BB58 is priced INCREDIBLY in the market and really at that price point nothing can come close to touching it. In house 70 hour power reserve, silicon and Rolex build quality on the movement and case? Yes please. Just needs to come out in the blue variant


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

ChrisWMT said:


> SPB143/SBDC101 released on Gnomon this morning.


I thought about pulling the trigger today (the buzz has finally "caught" me) but the SBDC101 is now sold out at Gnomon, who is offering a good price.

Got video from Gnomon: 




I added my email for a notification about a restock. I can't be bothered to hunt ATM, as I have another preordered skin diver incoming.

I presume the popularity of these will mean that they'll hold their retail value and continue to sell at or around MSRP.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Predictabilly said:


> I see the sub reference Being $ but the Tudor BB58 is priced INCREDIBLY in the market and really at that price point nothing can come close to touching it. In house 70 hour power reserve, silicon and Rolex build quality on the movement and case? Yes please. Just needs to come out in the blue variant


No one minds the aluminum bezel insert on the bb58! Yes for a luxury name it is a great value. But for once I'd like a tudor owner to not mention he got a Rolex for less and just be proud of the Tudor name.

70hr per reserve and an in house movement just like this Seiko. Sure it's not medium beat at 28.8. but it will most definitely be as reliable. Case finish will be better as well of course. But what I'm getting at is anyone can make a case for anything to be overpriced.

Btw Im also waiting for a non gilt version of the bb58 so I can buy my discount bargain Rolex

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

gshock626 said:


> Mine just arrived. It's gorgeous.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

v1triol said:


>


WOW. Made me say wow out loud.

That color is interesting 

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## 99watches (Feb 4, 2019)

clyde_frog said:


> gagnello said:
> 
> 
> > Something tells me seiko knows this and will make sure availability is such that prices won't decline much. Could be wrong but so many people have been waiting for them to release prospex divers sized for human beings and not dinosaurs that people will be willing to pay a premium because we all assume this doesn't indicate a major change in business model for them. Who knows when they will release a watch like this again?
> ...


You're asking the guy to quit the name calling then you proceed to insult him? You seem a little sensitive about being "bigger" maybe spend less time talking smack on WUS and more time on a treadmill?


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> I don't mean to step on your toes, and what I say in the following is only based on assumptions. I don't know you, nor your relationship to your Seiko AD.
> 
> I always wonder, when someone tells „my AD told me, that specific watch is in such high demand, the waiting list ist 6 months (or whatever time, you choose), people are grabbing them out of my hands!" - yeah sure. It's part of creating demand.
> 
> ...


I definitely could see this. But I've now inquired at 3 different ad's and they all told me their allocation on 149 are SOLD out. None of them even asked me to go on any sort of wait list. One just said "not sure if we are getting more but we can take your information down if you like" so seems at least the LE is in high demand.

Come to think if it, this thread has almost 120 pages and the watch only just came up out in some markets. I think this watch will do just fine!


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Predictabilly said:


> I definitely could see this. But I've now inquired at 3 different ad's and they all told me their allocation on 149 are SOLD out. None of them even asked me to go on any sort of wait list. One just said "not sure if we are getting more but we can take your information down if you like" so seems at least the LE is in high demand.
> 
> Come to think if it, this thread has almost 120 pages and the watch only just came up out in some markets.


I ordered the 149 seller didn't ship for 3 days I got worried. I emailed and said do u have stock. They said yea don't worry we have one left it's yours. Phewwe

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Not sure when it will actually turn out to be, but I plan to do a full in depth review once I get mine. Usually takes me a couple weeks after getting the watch in hand.


Oh man I can't wait for your review boatswain. Please let us know when you post it in here.

No joke, you have the best watch reviews I've ever seen in here or any watch website. So in depth and so many photos.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

JapanJames said:


> Here's a few real-life pics of mine from the last few days. I think it wears very nicely.
> 
> First pic is naturally light in the evening, about 7pm. Second pic is fluorescent light in the office, hence the washed out look. Third and fourth pics are dim light indoors. Please forgive my poor photography.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm in love. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

govdubspeedgo said:


> Well once mine comes in my bracelet might be for sale for those that order the model that just comes on rubber, not a fan of seiko bracelets
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will send you a PM


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

gshock626 said:


> Mine just arrived. It's gorgeous.


First of all that gilt version looks AWESOME. Secondly, did I totally miss that this model came with a waffle strap, or is that an uncle Seiko and you put the keeper from the OEM onto it? If it's the latter, why didn't I think of that!


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

Just a timekeeping update. +5s over 24hrs. Not bad at all.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Predictabilly said:


> First of all that gilt version looks AWESOME. Secondly, did I totally miss that this model came with a waffle strap, or is that an uncle Seiko and you put the keeper from the OEM onto it? If it's the latter, why didn't I think of that!


It's the latter . The buckle and keeper are pretty nice and goes well with the watch, so I slapped it on the uncleseiko waffle. Just know that the keeper is a bit big (stock strap is thicker) for the waffle so there's a gap within the keeper.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Gilt FTW


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Predictabilly said:


> Oh man I can't wait for your review boatswain. Please let us know when you post it in here.
> 
> No joke, you have the best watch reviews I've ever seen in here or any watch website. So in depth and so many photos.


Thanks

I will for sure pop a link here

I will get cracking on it as soon as the watch arrives.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

gshock626 said:


> Gilt FTW


Beauty


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

gagnello said:


> Just a timekeeping update. +5s over 24hrs. Not bad at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's very satisfying. 

Hoping for similar


----------



## HaiovR (May 1, 2020)

Very nice)


----------



## Alion (Apr 2, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Thanks
> 
> I will for sure pop a link here
> 
> I will get cracking on it as soon as the watch arrives.


Please compare it to your Tourby. It'll be interesting to see how the Seiko matches up against a similarly priced micro.


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

Has anyone actually seen the SPB145? Not sure what the Japanese ref is for that one. Monochrome listed it as having a green dial but I'm having difficulty confirming that with pics.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Is the strap same as the sla037?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Alion said:


> Please compare it to your Tourby. It'll be interesting to see how the Seiko matches up against a similarly priced micro.


That's a good idea .

Generally in the main review I just focus on the watch itself,but in the subsequent posts on the thread I am very happy to dive into specific comparisons with other watches.

That's a good suggestion as a comparison.

Please feel free to remind me after the review is out in case it slips my mind.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

jcartw20 said:


> Has anyone actually seen the SPB145? Not sure what the Japanese ref is for that one. Monochrome listed it as having a green dial but I'm having difficulty confirming that with pics.


It's a brown dial. It is a Seiko Boutique special edition.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

jcartw20 said:


> Has anyone actually seen the SPB145? Not sure what the Japanese ref is for that one. Monochrome listed it as having a green dial but I'm having difficulty confirming that with pics.


Only pics I've seen


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sambation said:


> Only pics I've seen
> 
> View attachment 15246475
> 
> ...


Personally I think it looks like a mismatch. Maybe it's the dial.


----------



## remkow (Dec 13, 2015)

Agree- I think it looks incongruous too. The bright white date window (and the bezel numerals) is a big part of the problem... Actually, the bright white date window is my gripe with the 'gilt' version too....stands out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

remkow said:


> Agree- I think it looks incongruous too. The bright white date window (and the bezel numerals) is a big part of the problem... Actually, the bright white date window is my gripe with the 'gilt' version too....stands out like a sore thumb.


And I've never been a fan on how the end link meets the case. The MAS was never designed to be worn with a steel bracelet. Makes the watch sit up too much on the steel bracelet which is one of the main reasons why I ditched my SPB/SBDC 053.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Galaga said:


> remkow said:
> 
> 
> > Agree- I think it looks incongruous too. The bright white date window (and the bezel numerals) is a big part of the problem... Actually, the bright white date window is my gripe with the 'gilt' version too....stands out like a sore thumb.
> ...


Yup








Honestly, they all look really odd and slapped together on bracelet.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

The new bracelet looks chunkier, too - I think the links are rounder. This series looks much better on rubber - it looks wrong on the bracelet.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Thanks
> 
> I will for sure pop a link here
> 
> I will get cracking on it as soon as the watch arrives.


Did you end up ordering one already?


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

2 more shots under the cuff to show how it wears.

I think they're all great but the limited one really works with my style. Very cool, refreshing sort of vibe.

Also a few on the train.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

















I think these last shots show off the sunburst pretty well.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> I thought about pulling the trigger today (the buzz has finally "caught" me) but the SBDC101 is now sold out at Gnomon, who is offering a good price.
> 
> Got video from Gnomon:
> 
> ...


Gilt now available and on sale at Gnomon for $990, sans bracelet (but with mention on their Instagram of soon stocking just the bracelet, or this variant with bracelet-which is unclear).

https://www.gnomonwatches.com/products/prospex-62mas-200m-automatic-gilt-ref-sbdc105

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

JapanJames said:


> 2 more shots under the cuff to show how it wears.
> 
> I think they're all great but the limited one really works with my style. Very cool, refreshing sort of vibe.
> 
> ...


Nice! That hue of blue looks very good! Works well with your set-up!

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

remkow said:


> Agree- I think it looks incongruous too. The bright white date window (and the bezel numerals) is a big part of the problem... Actually, the bright white date window is my gripe with the 'gilt' version too....stands out like a sore thumb.


That was my thoughts on the gilt version as well. It's weird because in catalog photos the difference in color seems severe but looking at Monochrome's pics it doesn't seem as bad in real life.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watch55collector (Apr 17, 2020)

Guys, honestly there's only so much photos can do with this watch. As you may recall, I went to the special Seiko launch of their new 2020 models a few months ago, and was completely blown away by one particular SPB 62MAS re-issue watch.... no photo, I repeat NO PHOTO I've yet seen on the net, comes even CLOSE to the beauty when holding the watch in your hands. So please, stop this and just buy the watch already. Bracelet is also fine as I recall, though I'd love to get it on the original waffle strap. 

You will not regret it. This is THE WATCH OF 2020. I already know I am getting mine when the damn thing finally is released in the London GS boutique


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Predictabilly said:


> Did you end up ordering one already?


Yup.

I have a 143 on order. 

Juuust waiting.......

Doing my best to be patient as others land, I've waited months already so what's a couple more weeks if that's how it goes.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

I said I was going to wait until after the initial release/surge and try to pick a 143 up at a discount. Now, I'm getting antsy. This is an awesome watch.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Yup.
> 
> I have a 143 on order.
> 
> ...


Just ordered a 143 from Japan, couldn't resist any longer...

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Buchmann69 said:


> Just ordered a 143 from Japan, couldn't resist any longer...
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


Yes! Join us


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

Which version are you specifically talking about?


watch55collector said:


> Guys, honestly there's only so much photos can do with this watch. As you may recall, I went to the special Seiko launch of their new 2020 models a few months ago, and was completely blown away by one particular SPB 62MAS re-issue watch.... no photo, I repeat NO PHOTO I've yet seen on the net, comes even CLOSE to the beauty when holding the watch in your hands. So please, stop this and just buy the watch already. Bracelet is also fine as I recall, though I'd love to get it on the original waffle strap.
> 
> You will not regret it. This is THE WATCH OF 2020. I already know I am getting mine when the damn thing finally is released in the London GS boutique


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

NS1 said:


> I said I was going to wait until after the initial release/surge and try to pick a 143 up at a discount. Now, I'm getting antsy. This is an awesome watch.


I was thinking of doing the same but with the demand being high, its doubtful the price will drop much.


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

NS1 said:


> I said I was going to wait until after the initial release/surge and try to pick a 143 up at a discount. Now, I'm getting antsy. This is an awesome watch.


I was thinking of doing the same but with the demand being high, its doubtful the price will drop much.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

149 is sitting at my front door waiting for me to come home


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

is there any deal to be found on the 149 model?


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

ChrisWMT said:


> 149 is sitting at my front door waiting for me to come home


It's worth it believe me. It's really really nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> is there any deal to be found on the 149 model?


If you find one you are lucky. Make sure to report on it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RJS296 (Apr 15, 2017)

I'm having a hard time knowing how I feel about the 149 - on the one hand I know it is a special edition and it's probably amazing in real life, on the other hand the pictures online are not blowing me away, leading me to the other options.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

RJS296 said:


> I'm having a hard time knowing how I feel about the 149 - on the one hand I know it is a special edition and it's probably amazing in real life, on the other hand the pictures online are not blowing me away, leading me to the other options.


If you have doubts, don't. It's beautiful. This is my third day with it and I notice little details that I didn't notice right off the bat. I said there was no sunburst but there is just very subtle and only really obvious when the light is right. To me this is what you would expect from Seiko over 1K. Casework, dial, hands are impeccable. Bracelet could be better, as is the case with all seiko. It is a wonderful watch all around and worth the money

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RIB333 (Sep 13, 2009)

149 is worth it. Got mine on Tuesday out of Japan. Number 14XX, tells me the are moving them at a descent clip and demand is pretty high.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Photos don’t do it justice, the whole package just works. Dial is really pretty.


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Joll71 said:


> It's a brown dial. It is a Seiko Boutique special edition.


I'm hoping to see it in person when going to pick-up my 143. Is it confirmed that it will have a "special edition" insignia on the caseback?


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Here’s a quick shot I like to do to show fitment. SRP149 vs SBDC077 vs SKX007, wrist is flat topped 7in. I’ll get the bracelet sized later tonight.


----------



## watch55collector (Apr 17, 2020)

barewrist said:


> Which version are you specifically talking about?


As you probably realized from the post, I'm not about to tell you which precise one for me stood out from all the others, as that would likely jeopardize my chances of getting it.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

watch55collector said:


> As you probably realized from the post, I'm not about to tell you which precise one for me stood out from all the others, as that would likely jeopardize my chances of getting it.


Well then that would have to be either the limited edition or the boutique editions because everything else is regular production and availability shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Jamesbocho (May 26, 2020)

RJS296 said:


> I'm having a hard time knowing how I feel about the 149 - on the one hand I know it is a special edition and it's probably amazing in real life, on the other hand the pictures online are not blowing me away, leading me to the other options.


I felt the same way even though I ordered one. It showed up yesterday and it feels right to say this is a watch that doesn't photograph well. It looks much better in person.


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## watch55collector (Apr 17, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> Well then that would have to be either the limited edition or the boutique editions because everything else is regular production and availability shouldn't be an issue.


You know your stuff


----------



## remkow (Dec 13, 2015)

ChrisWMT said:


> Photos don't do it justice, the whole package just works. Dial is really pretty.


That looks sensational...waiting on mine, but looks like delivery into Australia won't be till July...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ChrisWMT said:


> Photos don't do it justice, the whole package just works. Dial is really pretty.


Looks awesome!

Great dial colour. I love colder toned blue dials.


----------



## RJS296 (Apr 15, 2017)

Ordered the 149 thanks guys for the nudge. If I don't like it I expect you all to chip in to pay me back though


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

ChrisWMT said:


> Photos don't do it justice, the whole package just works. Dial is really pretty.


That's a nice pic.


----------



## AEC (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*

Desk-diving earlier today with my new SPB147 :-!

Pretty nice watch. I think I'll enjoy it. Still thinking about that green Capt. Willard though, and may have to pick one up...


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Bracelet sized up. Can’t decide which I like more lol. Hope these straps are available separately, would like an extra black one if anyone is selling.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



AEC said:


> Desk-diving earlier today with my new SPB147 :-!
> 
> Pretty nice watch. I think I'll enjoy it. Still thinking about that green Capt. Willard though, and may have to pick one up...


It's the best of the lot.


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

watch55collector said:


> As you probably realized from the post, I'm not about to tell you which precise one for me stood out from all the others, as that would likely jeopardize my chances of getting it.





valuewatchguy said:


> Well then that would have to be either the limited edition or the boutique editions because everything else is regular production and availability shouldn't be an issue.





watch55collector said:


> You know your stuff


That, or the guy can do simple deductive reasoning. I'm sure people can make their own decisions on which iteration of the watch they like best - your disclosing of which model you thought stood out most in your opinion won't jeopardize your chances of obtaining one, I'm quite sure.

This is a watch forum/community after all.


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

ChrisWMT said:


> Photos don't do it justice, the whole package just works. Dial is really pretty.


That is a stunning !


----------



## ispeshaled (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*



AEC said:


> Desk-diving earlier today with my new SPB147 :-!
> 
> Pretty nice watch. I think I'll enjoy it. Still thinking about that green Capt. Willard though, and may have to pick one up...


Oh man, crushing hard on this gilt dial version. I may like this dial more than the Tudor BB58!


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

Regarding the 149. I called around to a few of the larger dealers in the states. Timeless is sold out and have a 5 person waitlist a week ago. Exquisite had sold 10, and a 54 person waitlIst.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

SeiyaJapan just had another SBDC101 drop. Received the email alert about a half hour ago. 

Hopped on it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daytripper (Jul 28, 2013)

The 149 looks great, I wish they had made the bezel blue to match the dial though. The 147 is so on my radar 

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> SeiyaJapan just had another SBDC101 drop. Received the email alert about a half hour ago.
> 
> Hopped on it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




We seem to end up in the same places eh CK?!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> We seem to end up in the same places eh CK?!


Great minds . . . 



Just got an email alert that Gnomon has the 101 back in stock too. Save yourself $16 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Some nice shots from gnomon are up on gnomons site and IG


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Some nice shots from gnomon are up on gnomons site and IG


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

1 more shot in store lighting.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

JapanJames said:


> 1 more shot in store lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wears very well

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Sambation said:


> Wears very well
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


It's weird. In some pictures I get the impression, it wears huge, in others it looks of decent size. Guess I'll have to see it for myself ...

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## taurnilf (Sep 30, 2013)

Wrist shots make watches look big, even the smaller ones.


----------



## AEC (Nov 9, 2011)

JapanJames said:


> 2 more shots under the cuff to show how it wears.
> 
> I think they're all great but the limited one really works with my style. Very cool, refreshing sort of vibe.
> 
> ...


Nice loafers :-!. Alden?


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

So much for waiting. I ordered a 143 from Gnomon over the weekend.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

So WUS is back. Anyone got theirs? Any updates? These seem to be sold out all over the board.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Sambation said:


> So WUS is back. Anyone got theirs? Any updates? These seem to be sold out all over the board.


Both blue and gray dialed versions are in stock at Gnomon as of right now. Go!

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Also, great YouTube video about the 143


----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Both blue and gray dialed versions are in stock at Gnomon as of right now. Go!


I placed my order shortly before you posted 🧐


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

jimanchower said:


> I placed my order shortly before you posted


Me too. Gnomon always have great prices and are an absolute pleasure to deal with.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## daytripper (Jul 28, 2013)

Really tempted to pull the trigger on a 147, but want to see how that brown looks in different light before I do


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

Thanks, actually they're meermin. It's a pain getting Aldens of my size in Japan. I prefer my c&js but I use these meermins when traveling or have some other reason to think I'm likely to mess up a pair of shoes, haha.

I think the limited version of this watch is a very suede loafer kind of shoe. Classy but irreverent; a little cheeky with that gold second hand.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Anders at Gnomon is the best. Asked him last week if they'd be selling this series and was able to buy before the watches were even on the site.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Meant to post these over the weekend. It's going to be difficult taking this one off the wrist. Congrats to all the owners and soon to be owners. It's a helluva watch.


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

Does anyone who has theirs also have an sbdc051, sbdc061, skx007 (or any other Seiko diver) that they can show a size comparison next to?
From most of the photos & videos I’ve seen, this watch looks like it wears much bigger than the specs suggest, and I can’t find any side by side shots with other Seiko divers.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Iron swan said:


> Does anyone who has theirs also have an sbdc051, sbdc061, skx007 (or any other Seiko diver) that they can show a size comparison next to?
> From most of the photos & videos I've seen, this watch looks like it wears much bigger than the specs suggest, and I can't find any side by side shots with other Seiko divers.


7" flat topped wrist. It wears more like a small dial SKX but in all reality they all wear pretty similar.


----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

Love the blue strap on the SPB149. But hell, they all look good in those pics.


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

There's some guy on reddit that's already flipping these new models.


----------



## daytripper (Jul 28, 2013)

Ah so the lume on the 147 *is *blue. I thought I saw that in the Gnomon video, but couldn't ask anyone to confirm while watchuseek was down. Strange that this is the only one that has blue lume, unless the 145 also has blue lume, pretty much nobody has gotten that one yet though


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

gshock626 said:


> Meant to post these over the weekend. It's going to be difficult taking this one off the wrist. Congrats to all the owners and soon to be owners. It's a helluva watch.


The gilt makes me think Black Bay 58. This is the Black Bay 58 killer.


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

I decided to purchase the SBDC107 via Gnomon today. Looking forward to it, as this watch scratches my itch for a 1960's-inspired diver, and I like that it is smaller than the SRP Turtle line, which I can wear but it's a bit large for cuffs. I also love the domed crystal. That was a key part of the look. Would I have liked the thinner bezel and even more domed crystal of the original 62MAS? Yes, but this is still nice viewed in isolation, and I do like the beveled edge on the case, which is a new feature.

I want to purchase an Uncle Seiko waffle strap to go with this, but I may see what I think of the bracelet and the included strap first. I generally like the blue strap, but I'm not crazy about the metal keeper that Seiko uses these days. I'd prefer the keeper to match the strap. Oh well, the Uncle Seiko waffle will take care of that if I can't get along with the metal keeper.


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

Has anyone had trouble with the fitment of the fat spring bars into the lug holes as mentioned earlier in this thread? Someone was saying that there's a bit of play, which worries me because that can wear out the lug holes over time.


----------



## RIB333 (Sep 13, 2009)

That is normal as per a response I got from my inquiry to Japan. 
I have the 149, I feel its a non issue. Other watches I own also have a bit of play.


----------



## Jwatches826 (Jun 13, 2020)

Are there actual reviews on the 147 yet? I know there's one for the 143, but would love to see some video shots of the 147 in a review setting.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Jwatches826 said:


> Are there actual reviews on the 147 yet? I know there's one for the 143, but would love to see some video shots of the 147 in a review setting.


Haven't seen any yet.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

iwhelan said:


> I decided to purchase the SBDC107 via Gnomon today. Looking forward to it, as this watch scratches my itch for a 1960's-inspired diver, and I like that it is smaller than the SRP Turtle line, which I can wear but it's a bit large for cuffs. I also love the domed crystal. That was a key part of the look. Would I have liked the thinner bezel and even more domed crystal of the original 62MAS? Yes, but this is still nice viewed in isolation, and I do like the beveled edge on the case, which is a new feature.
> 
> I want to purchase an Uncle Seiko waffle strap to go with this, but I may see what I think of the bracelet and the included strap first. I generally like the blue strap, but I'm not crazy about the metal keeper that Seiko uses these days. I'd prefer the keeper to match the strap. Oh well, the Uncle Seiko waffle will take care of that if I can't get along with the metal keeper.


Congrats!

I ended up switching from the stock metal keeper to the UncleSeiko keepers. There was too much play as the UncleSeiko straps are much thinner. That and I'm allergic to nickel so I started developing a rash. Normally a metal keeper doesn't give me a rash as I usually change watches every 2-3 days. This watch has been glued to my wrist so I had to switch it back.


----------



## tentimestwenty (Sep 29, 2017)

If anyone has an SPB143 and uncle seiko waffle, I'd love to see a photo!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

tentimestwenty said:


> If anyone has an SPB143 and uncle seiko waffle, I'd love to see a photo!


Sadly, both are still only incoming for me 

And with a 6.5" and an SKX007 and 013 in the box, I'd like to have been able to answer that question too 

#patience 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

gshock626 said:


> Meant to post these over the weekend. It's going to be difficult taking this one off the wrist. Congrats to all the owners and soon to be owners. It's a helluva watch.


Thanks for posting. I think I'll be getting this one.


----------



## Yangzom (Feb 12, 2006)

boatswain said:


> SPB143J1 / 145J1 / 147J1 / 149J1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very much like SBDC051 produced a few years ago. Now seems hands are modified and model numbers add "SPB", then go straight to international, a wider market.


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

Here are a few terrible mirror shots just to show that it doesn't wear as big as all the wrist shots may make it seem to.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supersong115 (Jun 15, 2011)

A couple shot I just took of my SPB149. I'm absolutely gushing over this thing. It's magnificent. They got it right.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

tentimestwenty said:


> If anyone has an SPB143 and uncle seiko waffle, I'd love to see a photo!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

supersong115 said:


> A couple shot I just took of my SPB149. I'm absolutely gushing over this thing. It's magnificent. They got it right.
> 
> View attachment 15325011
> 
> ...


Looks great!

Perfect shirt combo too


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

I love the attention to the hands making 1 half brushed and the other polished.


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

ChrisWMT said:


> 7" flat topped wrist. It wears more like a small dial SKX but in all reality they all wear pretty similar.


Thanks dude, good shots!
Do you have a pic of them sitting next to each other by chance?


----------



## TheGent (Aug 26, 2013)

ChrisWMT said:


> 7" flat topped wrist. It wears more like a small dial SKX but in all reality they all wear pretty similar.


Thank you for the comparison shots - find that very useful indeed 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

weirdestwizard said:


> I love the attention to the hands making 1 half brushed and the other polished.


Yeah, I was very iffy about this until I saw it in person. It's done very well. The hands look cool even when the polished half becomes invisible in a reflection, look cool when both sides are fully illuminated, and look especially cool in between.

This feature is notably absent on the gilt version which is all polished, but still looks nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

Stet that.


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)

I got my in yesterday


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

INCOMING!

It answers and surpasses all my expectations. More in-depth impressions + unboxing video soon.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sambation said:


> INCOMING!
> 
> It answers and surpasses all my expectations. More in-depth impressions + unboxing video soon.
> 
> ...


Congrats man!

I know you've been waiting a long time here

Looks excellent and helps to fuel my patience.

Looking forward to more feedback as you spend time with it 

Enjoy!


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Congrats man!
> 
> I know you've been waiting a long time here
> 
> ...


Thanks man! I know  Been waiting for this big time since they announced it. 62MAS modern reinterpretation done right! 
Hope you get yours soon!


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Unboxing and first impressions video up!


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Sambation said:


> View attachment 15325028


Damn that's nice! Seiko has actually got it right this time, perfect size and proportion.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Side by side with the SKX007. Wears very similar.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

They did it. Them crazy sons of a gun, they really did it.

Gonna flood this thread with pictures. If you're on the fence, and you're finding yourself "thinking positively" about it, don't, just pull the trigger.

I'll be surprised if this won't be a huge seller for Seiko.
















Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Sambation said:


> Unboxing and first impressions video up!


Haha the watch has its own theme music!


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Cheers for posting though - it's looking great!


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

Mine says hi. I am effin loving it. Optical illusion that it looks too big for my wrist. I can never seem to get the right angle with these things.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nivandri (Jun 30, 2020)

daytripper said:


> Ah so the lume on the 147 *is *blue. I thought I saw that in the Gnomon video, but couldn't ask anyone to confirm while watchuseek was down. Strange that this is the only one that has blue lume, unless the 145 also has blue lume, pretty much nobody has gotten that one yet though


I thought this was color rendition issue at first; let's ask the owner (haven't noticed anyone clearly stating that it's blue).
Among the four models, 147 was initially my top pick but now not so sure after seeing how damn good 149 is, and even the 'basic' 143 - and how well the warm gilted tones of 147 will fit this super cold hue of Lumibrite...


----------



## nivandri (Jun 30, 2020)

gshock626 said:


> Meant to post these over the weekend. It's going to be difficult taking this one off the wrist. Congrats to all the owners and soon to be owners. It's a helluva watch.


Is the lume here really so blue or it's color rendition? I wonder just how well it goes with the overall warm nature of 147.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

nivandri said:


> Is the lume here really so blue or it's color rendition? I wonder just how well it goes with the overall warm nature of 147.


Yes it's that blue. I'm still getting used to it as it's my first Seiko diver with blue lume. If I remember correctly 2 of the 4 models have blue lume and the other 2 has green lume.


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

The blue lume. What’s the color unlit?


----------



## keentraveller (Aug 5, 2016)

ChrisWMT said:


> Here's a quick shot I like to do to show fitment. SRP149 vs SBDC077 vs SKX007, wrist is flat topped 7in. I'll get the bracelet sized later tonight.


Do you find it wears the same as the 007?


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

gagnello said:


> Mine says hi. I am effin loving it. Optical illusion that it looks too big for my wrist. I can never seem to get the right angle with these things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How noticeable is the gold second hand? I can't tell if it would be a distraction or not.


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

weirdestwizard said:


> I love the attention to the hands making 1 half brushed and the other polished.


yeah it's an awesome little detail


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

ChrisWMT said:


> 7" flat topped wrist. It wears more like a small dial SKX but in all reality they all wear pretty similar.


That looks awesome on the strap.


----------



## TheGent (Aug 26, 2013)

Sambation said:


> Side by side with the SKX007. Wears very similar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really appreciate that shot, helps me out a lot - thank you !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

barewrist said:


> How noticeable is the gold second hand? I can't tell if it would be a distraction or not.


It's subtle. Not a super shiny, popping out gold. It adds a perfect splash of color to the deep blue dial. The whole thing is executed really well in my opinion. As someone else said earlier, I would be shocked if seiko doesn't sell a boatload if these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

barewrist said:


> The blue lume. What's the color unlit?


Creamy/ivory


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

keentraveller said:


> Do you find it wears the same as the 007?


Wears like a smaller dialed SKX


----------



## tentimestwenty (Sep 29, 2017)

Thank you! looks great!



Sambation said:


> View attachment 15325028


----------



## spasta (Oct 5, 2015)

And here are some pics of the 143 head only with and without my Sumo. Hard to choose a favorite tbh. I planned on selling one but think I'll keep both! Waiting on my uncle Seiko waffle strap being delivered tomorrow. Cheers!


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

gshock626 said:


> Yes it's that blue. I'm still getting used to it as it's my first Seiko diver with blue lume. If I remember correctly 2 of the 4 models have blue lume and the other 2 has green lume.


I wish they all had blue lume, especially the grey dial spb143.


----------



## daytripper (Jul 28, 2013)

There's a Japanese review of the SPB147 up, lots of closeups of how it looks.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

gagnello said:


> Mine says hi. I am effin loving it. Optical illusion that it looks too big for my wrist. I can never seem to get the right angle with these things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly that looks like a huge lug overhang, even without considering the bracelet endlink's protrusion.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

On Uncle Seiko waffle strap


----------



## Mowgly (Apr 8, 2020)

daytripper said:


> There's a Japanese review of the SPB147 up, lots of closeups of how it looks.


Is it me or is the lume pip and triangle not aligned?


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

gshock626 said:


> Meant to post these over the weekend. It's going to be difficult taking this one off the wrist. Congrats to all the owners and soon to be owners. It's a helluva watch.


soo nice.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

New video, checking out the 62REALMAS on the Uncle Seiko waffle, sharing some more impressions + outdoor glamour shots


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## venzoka (Jul 31, 2018)

Received my 143 from Seiya last Friday. Amazing watch! But it currently runs +30-35 spd. Will have it regulated by a local watchmaker soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

X2-Elijah said:


> Honestly that looks like a huge lug overhang, even without considering the bracelet endlink's protrusion.


I'm taking the picture with the watch kind of angled hanging forward off of my wrist so I can get a good head on shot of the dial. So the 6 o'clock lug looks like it overhangs a lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

X2-Elijah said:


> Honestly that looks like a huge lug overhang, even without considering the bracelet endlink's protrusion.


Here's a more representative one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

venzoka said:


> Received my 143 from Seiya last Friday. Amazing watch! But it currently runs +30-35 spd. Will have it regulated by a local watchmaker soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should start with a simple demagnetization before having the watch opened up and regulated. I've had a couple of Seiko automatics that were faster than I like brand new out of the box, both were remedied by demagnetizing.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Head over heels with this watch.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

So nice to read the universally positive initial impressions all are having 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Check out the half-brushed half-polished hands, I know they were mentioned before. So nice!









And the bezel plays with the light










Love the seconds hand










This watch should win an award


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

I can't come to this thread until mine comes. These pics driving me crazy 

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Sambation said:


> On Uncle Seiko waffle strap
> 
> View attachment 15327276
> 
> ...


This is the look that led me to ordering the 143.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

fallingtitan said:


> I can't come to this thread until mine comes. These pics driving me crazy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


But you just did.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Sambation said:


> Check out the half-brushed half-polished hands, I know they were mentioned before. So nice!
> View attachment 15327710


Out of all the variants, I was mostly set on this one but not fully decided. But these pictures have tipped me over the edge. That grey sunburst dial looks better than I could have imagined.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sambation said:


> Head over heels with this watch.
> 
> View attachment 15327586


Looking good

What's your initial preference, strap or bracelet?


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

It's all your fault ! I've waited four months and now what's this?


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

Ricky T said:


> It's all your fault ! I've waited four months and now what's this?


A black Nato strap and a Seiko box?


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

And finally on the wrist ...


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Dissapointed with how the SPB14X wears. The long 47.6mm lug to lug length and fairly flat profile makes it wear fairly large for a 40.5mm watch. It’s not much of a wearability improvement over the first 62MAS reissue. The SKX007 despite being larger (42.3mm) actually wears more compact due to the shorter 46mm lug despite the bulbous case shape.

Going to have to try one on before I decide to buy one. Hoping it looks better in person than some of the photos suggest (which is usually the case). And then wait for 30% off in a year or two. No way am I paying full MSRP on these. Seiko is driving me to microbrand only with these price increases. They do look fantastic and the finishing is quite nice.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Looking good
> 
> What's your initial preference, strap or bracelet?


Currently leaning towards the waffle, I think it really compliments the watch. But I'm not giving up on the bracelet, it's one of the better bracelets I've experienced from Seiko. Tomorrow I'll throw the 62RealMAS on a tropic strap.


----------



## JamesSmiles (Jun 26, 2019)

On a strapcode massy mesh polished stainless bracelet.


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

The Delay in Europe is a nightmare, was tempted to go with Seiya or Gnomom but with the added risks of import duties and should it need to be returned opted against it.

Haven't bought a watch in years and wouldn't be once i get this one.


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

Sambation said:


> New video, checking out the 62REALMAS on the Uncle Seiko waffle, sharing some more impressions + outdoor glamour shots


Is that your video?


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Times_end said:


> Is that your video?


Yep.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

JamesSmiles said:


> On a strapcode massy mesh polished stainless bracelet.


I find the bracelet too coarse for the style of the watch, maybe it's just the angle/picture though. But what matters is if you like it of course!


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

Sambation said:


> Yep.


Good Job it will be be another couple weeks before i can get mine.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Looks great on the waffle. I wish that US would do an updated version with additional adjustment holes for a better fit.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Times_end said:


> Good Job it will be be another couple weeks before i can get mine.


Thanks! It's well worth the wait.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Times_end said:


> The Delay in Europe is a nightmare, was tempted to go with Seiya or Gnomom but with the added risks of import duties and should it need to be returned opted against it.
> 
> Haven't bought a watch in years and wouldn't be once i get this one.


my stateside AD said end of August as imports from japan are limited to one plane per day, or at least that's what i'm told

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

mi6_ said:


> Dissapointed with how the SPB14X wears. The long 47.6mm lug to lug length and fairly flat profile makes it wear fairly large for a 40.5mm watch. It's not much of a wearability improvement over the first 62MAS reissue. The SKX007 despite being larger (42.3mm) actually wears more compact due to the shorter 46mm lug despite the bulbous case shape.
> 
> Going to have to try one on before I decide to buy one. Hoping it looks better in person than some of the photos suggest (which is usually the case). And then wait for 30% off in a year or two. No way am I paying full MSRP on these. Seiko is driving me to microbrand only with these price increases. They do look fantastic and the finishing is quite nice.


This seems to be a best seller the price may not drop that much to be honest. The Lug to lug is a sight concern all right.


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

govdubspeedgo said:


> my stateside AD said end of August as imports from japan are limited to one plane per day, or at least that's what i'm told
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some sources are saying mid July for the standard versions and August for the Limited edition version. I had the 143 booked that was supposed to releases 30 June, and was pushed back last minute to mid July which again could be delayed. I would like to see it in store but thats not possible for me.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

heres is a quick pic drop and dash....more to come...later


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> heres is a quick pic drop and dash....more to come...later


Beauty!

Congrats VWG


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

So folks who are thinking about importing to the states are prepared, I just paid $109 to DHL for import duty/tax, for the SBDC101 ordered from Seiya last week. 

Just a heads up in case you’re thinking about whether to wait until they begin to be sold stateside.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm gonna write a full review of this stunner on the Reviews forum in the coming days, but I'd like to share impressions of the watch so far, which I dub 62RealMAS.

Warning, I'm gonna gush about the watch.


*Size*: The size is just right. It wears similar to the SKX, perhaps a hair larger, but I believe many wrists can pull this one off.
*Case*: Top of the line finishing, beautiful beveling. Case shape is true to the 62MAS heritage. It slopes down at the lugs to conform nicely to the wrist. The drilled lugs make strap switching a breeze and this one is a potential strap monster. Pairs great with a waffle strap.
*Hands*: The right length and proportions and they're half-brushed half-polished which is really impressive and looks THE BOMB in the sun.
*Lume*: Standard Seiko lume, and by standard I mean - very legible, very present, and if you know Seiko lume then this will not disappoint you.
*Glass*: As can be seen in the picture attached, the sapphire glass is just slightly domed, enough to retain that vintage aesthetic and show off some nice distortions
*Dial*: I never reacted like this to a dial. It's just so well done. Gray sunburst dial which plays with the sunlight like a well composed Viennese orchestra. In lower light situations it almost looks black. The applied markers are very apparent from different viewing angles and are a joy to behold. It's a very interesting dial, never a dull moment with it - in sunlight it sings a beautiful song and in lower light situations it still keeps some kind of play. You really have to see the watch to understand.
*Bracelet*: Save for Grand Seikos which I've handled, this is the best bracelet I've experienced from Seiko. Comfortable, conforms nicely to the wrist, fits the watch head and just flows. The clasp is also the nicest I've seen in Seiko divers, it's nicely brushed with a push button and a milled clasp showing that Seiko really upped their bracelet game.
*Bezel*: I've seen some complaints about the bezel being too wide. Not sure about that, but really it's a subjective thing. For me the bezel works and fits in harmony with the whole package. As can be seen in the other photos I've posted, it also has a nice relationship with sunlight. It's not ceramic which isn't a disappointment for me. It lines up perfectly with the indexes, no QC issues, there's a very nice click to it and movement is smooth and feels great, with a little back play.
*Movement*: Was afraid of this, but so far, knock on wood, the 6R35 is giving me +5s since I set it against an atomic clock 31 hours ago. Is it regulated, or am I just lucky? Whatever it is, never end.
I'm trying to think of bad things to say, I can't find any negatives at the moment. The SBDC101/SPB143 blew my expectations out of the water. I might be blamed for fanboyism and that's fine, but really - I thought the 2017 modern reinterpretation of the 62MAS were close to the target but missed with size and totally unrelated and unfitting hands. I believe this was a common theme in what people were complaining about. Seiko listened to their fans and gave us what we wanted - a TRUE modern reinterpretation of the 62MAS, the 62RealMAS!


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

ck2k01 said:


> So folks who are thinking about importing to the states are prepared, I just paid $109 to DHL for import duty/tax, for the SBDC101 ordered from Seiya last week.
> 
> Just a heads up in case you're thinking about whether to wait until they begin to be sold stateside.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had to pay 95 USD. First time in 5-6 times ordering from Japan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

Sambation said:


> Check out the half-brushed half-polished hands, I know they were mentioned before. So nice!
> View attachment 15327710


The Astron SSH023 has the same configuration, with the polished half advancing and the brushed one retreating. It adds nicely to the visibility.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sambation said:


> I'm gonna write a full review of this stunner on the Reviews forum in the coming days, but I'd like to share impressions of the watch so far, which I dub 62RealMAS.
> 
> View attachment 15328053


Great thoughts.

I love the second pic where the whole watch has a semi matte look


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

gagnello said:


> I had to pay 95 USD. First time in 5-6 times ordering from Japan.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ditto. Oh well. You want to play, you pay 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tifosi (Sep 24, 2008)

Just picked up a 143 on the forum. Can't wait to receive it. I'll post some pics and my thoughts once I do.


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Ditto. Oh well. You want to play, you pay
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a pain but not the worst case scenario, as it probably makes it the same as buying from the states, with import duties and taxes the watch could cost approx 1450 importing to Europe, making it more expensive than buying it here. Some people will get away it but you need to be prepared to roll the dic i guess


----------



## RIB333 (Sep 13, 2009)

ck2k01 said:


> So folks who are thinking about importing to the states are prepared, I just paid $109 to DHL for import duty/tax, for the SBDC101 ordered from Seiya last week.
> 
> Just a heads up in case you're thinking about whether to wait until they begin to be sold stateside.


I ordered my 149 Limited from Ippo Japan Watches day after Father's Day. Shipped Fed Ex, arrived in less than 3 days with no import duties.
Must have got in before the alarm bells started going off. Glad I dodged that bullet.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RIB333 said:


> I ordered my 149 Limited from Ippo Japan Watches day after Father's Day. Shipped Fed Ex, arrived in less than 3 days with no import duties.
> Must have got in before the alarm bells started going off. Glad I dodged that bullet.


DId you notice that their Price jumped recently?


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

mi6_ said:


> Dissapointed with how the SPB14X wears. The long 47.6mm lug to lug length and fairly flat profile makes it wear fairly large for a 40.5mm watch. It's not much of a wearability improvement over the first 62MAS reissue. The SKX007 despite being larger (42.3mm) actually wears more compact due to the shorter 46mm lug despite the bulbous case shape.
> 
> Going to have to try one on before I decide to buy one. Hoping it looks better in person than some of the photos suggest (which is usually the case). And then wait for 30% off in a year or two. No way am I paying full MSRP on these. Seiko is driving me to microbrand only with these price increases. They do look fantastic and the finishing is quite nice.


 Curious what micro brands interest you?


----------



## JamesSmiles (Jun 26, 2019)

Of course, you can always go with the retro gator strap.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jason Bourne said:


> Curious what micro brands interest you?


plus we still have

5KX
mini Turtle
monsters 
Turtle
Sumo
shogun
1st gen 62 Mas reimagined
Prospex solar divers (too many to list)
MM200
And some models of the Tuna 300m

all less than these newest seiko 6RMAS.


----------



## RIB333 (Sep 13, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> DId you notice that their Price jumped recently?


No, actually there has been a slight price drop recently on the limited. It looks like the shipping is back to DHL which probably accounts for the difference.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Ok can't stay away. Lovely pics. Guys need help with nickname. I usually know the nickname instant a Seiko releases. But nothing Rolling off tongue


49mas. 149mas sounds too long?
07mas. 107mas sounds too long?


6Rmas 49

Etc

Help

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

ok since the OG 62mas was autoMAtic Selfdate and movement started with 62. w

How about 35MAS. Since 6RMas is kinda taken by sbdc05x series. or do you call them 51mas 53mas?

maybe 6rmas is available.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Given Seiko's push upmarket, how about "62MAS dinero"?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

14MAS?



Who knows.

I like a good nickname too but it's hard to say what will stick. I never really liked mm200 but it seems to have stuck for that series.

Or we could always just go with Seiko's name:

"1965 Divers Modern Re-Interpretation"

Rolls off the tongue...

On that note though......

65MAS?

Seeing as they are playing up 1965 and the 55 year anniversary for this one


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

boatswain said:


> 14MAS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that 

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## watch55collector (Apr 17, 2020)

65MAX?

'65' for the release year 1965
'X' as Seiko loves their new Prospex branding


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

6R35MAS

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Sambation said:


> 6R35MAS
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Not bad A bit long.

I like 35MAS as in the movement number.

And 65MAS. Taking the 6 from movement and 5 from 35. Plus 55 yr anniversary.

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

watch55collector said:


> 65MAX?
> 
> '65' for the release year 1965
> 'X' as Seiko loves their new Prospex branding


You may as well go XMAS then haha

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

I love you guys, but I definitely can’t get on board with some of these nicknames like 62Mas deniro or 62RealMas 😄
Its okay, this is a tough one! I’ve been thinking about it since I first saw them and I still got nothing. 
I’m not mad at 35Mas or R35Mas. 

For me, I think I might just be addressing this one by it’s model name online, and in person will refer to it as “the new 62mas re-interpretation“. 
It’s hard naming a 3rd version. Hey, maybe that’s it: 3rdMas? Mas3.0?
Yeah... I got nothing 😆


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I always like animal type nick names but nothing applies easily that I see.

Also a Japanese name would be neat. But that is way outside my wheelhouse to suggest.

65MAS is growing on me.

Though the link to it being a 1965 reinterpretation isn't overt. That's okay though I guess.

62MAX is clever  for the prospeX tie in. Kind of sets it part from the 62MAS in a neat way too.


----------



## taurnilf (Sep 30, 2013)

6RMAS. The bigger SPB05x can be 6RMAS XL.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

On Baltic tropic strap


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

I vote 63MAS for a couple different reasons. (1.) 63 signifying the *6*R*3*5 movement, and (2.) you can also interpret it as the sequel to the 62MAS.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

TheJubs said:


> I vote 63MAS for a couple different reasons. (1.) 63 signifying the *6*R*3*5 movement, and (2.) you can also interpret it as the sequel to the 62MAS.


I like it. But 65mas can also be seen as a sequel or a couple sequels from original.

Which it kinda is.

Sla017 is first
Sbdc05X series is second
Current new 6r35 mas.

I'm good with either tho
63mas 65mas

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

Sambation said:


> On Baltic tropic strap
> View attachment 15328791


Looks good on that Tropic. I'm one of those that thinks the bezel is just a bit too thick. Not in a vacuum, but when compared to the OG 62MAS. Not stopping me from stalking this thread though. I'm sure I'll cave eventually.

I've got the Turtle with what I assume is pretty much the same dial, so I know how amazing it looks.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Disrupting the board committee of Seiko nicknames session with some more shots 

Gotta say I love the new WUS, so easy to use and post photos as well. Fueling my yet-unnamed-62MAS modern reinterpretation obsession!


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)

62M(odern)R(einterpretation)AS comes to my mind.. 62MRAS


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Sambation said:


> Disrupting the board committee of Seiko nicknames session with some more shots
> 
> Gotta say I love the new WUS, so easy to use and post photos as well. Fueling my yet-unnamed-62MAS modern reinterpretation obsession!
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic on the tropic.


----------



## futurepx (Sep 28, 2015)

Another vote for 63mas
1) 63 immediately follows 62
2) *6*r*3*5 movement in its name 
3) Future proofs the name should seiko ever come out with an upgraded 6r55. Assuming 6r15 > 6r35 > 6r55?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Jason Bourne said:


> Curious what micro brands interest you?


I want to get a Christopher Ward C60 Trident Mk III. It costs less than an SPB14X and is a better value overall in my opinion. Also would like a few Scurfa watches, maybe a quartz D1-500 and their upcoming Treasure Seeker model. Right now for micro brands I own an Islander ISL-05 and a Deep Blue Sea Quest 1500 (white dial).

I got into Seiko when the SKX was $150 and the Monster was $200. These watches are virtually triple that now (admittedly due to the SKX being discontinued). I own a SARB035, 3rd gen Monster SZSC003, mini turtle SRPC39, SNE279 and SNE107. Other than the $500 3rd generation Seiko Monster most of my Seiko's have been more affordable. A typical Seiko 4R35/36 Prospex Diver with Hardlex crystal is $350-$400 these days. Seiko isn't a value proposition anymore. I'd rather buy micro-brands that come with features like sapphire crystals, ceramic bezel inserts and better bracelets than what Seiko offers. Seiko keeps upping prices and they still can't align chapter rings and bezel inserts half the time.

Really like the SPB14X line but for the price it should have a ceramic bezel insert. Not sure if I'm willing to pay that much for a Prospex Seiko Diver.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Sambation said:


> Disrupting the board committee of Seiko nicknames session with some more shots
> 
> Gotta say I love the new WUS, so easy to use and post photos as well. Fueling my yet-unnamed-62MAS modern reinterpretation obsession!
> 
> View attachment 15328848


I keep talking myself out of getting this, then you post pictures like this, and I'm back to square one with my mouse hovering over the 'buy' button.


----------



## venzoka (Jul 31, 2018)

rcorreale said:


> You should start with a simple demagnetization before having the watch opened up and regulated. I've had a couple of Seiko automatics that were faster than I like brand new out of the box, both were remedied by demagnetizing.


Thanks for the tip rcorreale! I'll see what my cheap blue demagnetizer can do. Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wowee Zowee (Nov 21, 2018)

65RE-MAS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Anglo Irish said:


> I keep talking myself out of getting this, then you post pictures like this, and I'm back to square one with my mouse hovering over the 'buy' button.


Come on, we all know that you are only delaying the inevitable.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Uploaded a new video with some amateurish macro shots and admiration shots of the SBDC101/SPB143, diving into the details of the dial and looking at its interaction with direct sunlight.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Getting a little concerned. I ordered from Gnomon on 28 June and still haven't received shipping notification, which is odd because I've purchased from them before and they're usually pretty quick to ship.

Anyone else order from Gnomon?


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Getting a little concerned. I ordered from Gnomon on 28 June and still haven't received shipping notification, which is odd because I've purchased from them before and they're usually pretty quick to ship.
> 
> Anyone else order from Gnomon?


My guess is, they got DDOS'd by all the buyers, due to all the fantastic real life pics and videos in this right here thread. I am eagerly awaiting my 149, since all these fotos popping up. Soothed the urge with another watch in the meantime, though.

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Sambation said:


> Uploaded a new video with some amateurish macro shots and admiration shots of the SBDC101/SPB143, diving into the details of the dial and looking at its interaction with direct sunlight.


This looks pure class. If i eventually buy this over the 151, it'll be in part a result of your photos and videos!


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Getting a little concerned. I ordered from Gnomon on 28 June and still haven't received shipping notification, which is odd because I've purchased from them before and they're usually pretty quick to ship.
> 
> Anyone else order from Gnomon?


Yes, I ordered mine from Gnomon on July 26. I received an immediate confirmation of my order but no shipping info until June 29. Since June 29, I received daily update, it initially said the package should arrive via DHL by the end of July 6th. On July 1st (yesterday) the notification indicated that the package arrived in my city and another one said that it was out for deliver. Overall, from other to delivery, it took 6 days door to door, and arrived 5 days earlier.

You should start getting notifications anytime now.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

konners said:


> This looks pure class. If i eventually buy this over the 151, it'll be in part a result of your photos and videos!


Thanks  Go for the 143!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Debating if this can coexist with the SLA017


----------



## spasta (Oct 5, 2015)

Much prefer this watch in Seiko turtle rubber over the uncle Seiko waffle


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Hizami_83 (Dec 29, 2016)

creepy ross said:


> Looks good on that Tropic. I'm one of those that thinks the bezel is just a bit too thick. Not in a vacuum, but when compared to the OG 62MAS. Not stopping me from stalking this thread though. I'm sure I'll cave eventually.
> 
> I've got the Turtle with what I assume is pretty much the same dial, so I know how amazing it looks.


I thought I'm the only one feeling the bezel is too thick. It felt the bezel ratio overpowered the dial size..


----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

creepy ross said:


> Looks good on that Tropic. I'm one of those that thinks the bezel is just a bit too thick. Not in a vacuum, but when compared to the OG 62MAS. Not stopping me from stalking this thread though. I'm sure I'll cave eventually.


The chunkier bezel of the SPB has grown on me; it's proportional to the rest of the watch. Maybe I'm nit-picking but I really wish the SLA case was just a bit thinner. Maybe in ten years for the 65th anniversary of the 62MAS we'll get a true physical copy of the case. 😁


----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15329046
> Debating if this can coexist with the SLA017


Very nice - would be interested to hear your thoughts and see some pics on the SPB149 vs SLA017.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

futurepx said:


> Another vote for 63mas
> 1) 63 immediately follows 62
> 2) *6*r*3*5 movement in its name
> 3) Future proofs the name should seiko ever come out with an upgraded 6r55. Assuming 6r15 > 6r35 > 6r55?


After sleeping on it yes. the original was 6217-8000. back then no letters so lets ignore the letters now.
6r35 63MAS
So with that logic the older 1st re-imagination SBDC051 /53/55/59 would be 6r15. 61MAS

of course if they make more generations with the 6r we will run into some issues. or just say new 61mas

committee adjourned


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Lots of great photos from everybody 

Really makes me love it on the strap for all the dials.

Here are some options I am considering.










I also have a Biwi strap from the Seaforth that may work but it may be a bit too thin and delicate looking for the 143s slightly chunky case and stout lugs.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

wanna see it on an MM300 strap.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Lots of great photos from everybody
> 
> Really makes me love it on the strap for all the dials.
> 
> ...


That FluroRubber should be a winner. Biwi will be too thin.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jimanchower said:


> Very nice - would be interested to hear your thoughts and see some pics on the SPB149 vs SLA017.


Sure thing. Here is a quick side by side....sorry not a great picture. More and better to come as I have time.

Long story short. They have a lot of similarities but in person they feel really different. One gives a real vintage vibe and the other is decidely modern (Mission accomplished Seiko). The pop of the SLA dial is well beyond what the SPB can do but that blue is delicious. Lots of people complain about the bezel width of the SPB but in person it feels very proportional.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Lots of great photos from everybody
> 
> Really makes me love it on the strap for all the dials.
> 
> ...


Whats the 4th strap Boatswain? like the look of that!


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> Sure thing. Here is a quick side by side....sorry not a great picture. More and better to come as I have time.
> 
> Long story short. They have a lot of similarities but in person they feel really different. One gives a real vintage vibe and the other is decidely modern (Mission accomplished Seiko). The pop of the SLA dial is well beyond what the SPB can do but that blue is delicious. Lots of people complain about the bezel width of the SPB but in person it feels very proportional.


nice you have an SLA beside it. hmm can i use your photo in a future video for youtube? I'll tag your insta at corner of screen.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

fallingtitan said:


> nice you have an SLA beside it. hmm can i use your photo in a future video for youtube? I'll tag your insta at corner of screen.


sure, I can probably send you the original photo if you want. I think compression of the image on WUS sometimes makes it less than ideal. Either way is fine, if you want the original photo or any others, just send me a DM and we can figure it out.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Steppy said:


> Whats the 4th strap Boatswain? like the look of that!


looks like a barton to me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesSmiles (Jun 26, 2019)

I do like this Seiko strap...but it is off my SLA025, so I will probably go back to my strapcode mesh for this watch. But it feels good today. The temp is high in Minnesota.


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Getting a little concerned. I ordered from Gnomon on 28 June and still haven't received shipping notification, which is odd because I've purchased from them before and they're usually pretty quick to ship.
> 
> Anyone else order from Gnomon?


I've ordered a SBDC107 from there as well on June 29. I e-mailed after a couple of days, and Anders said that they've had a huge demand for this model and they need time to check them all before sending out. He estimated my order would go out Friday at the latest.

I'm curious if anyone who has ordered from Gnomon previously has been hit with duty fees on import to the US.


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

JamesSmiles said:


> I do like this Seiko strap...but it is off my SLA025, so I will probably go back to my strapcode mesh for this watch. But it feels good today. The temp is high in Minnesota.
> View attachment 15329556


That strap looks great.


----------



## Besthesda13 (Apr 22, 2020)

iwhelan said:


> I've ordered a SBDC107 from there as well on June 29. I e-mailed after a couple of days, and Anders said that they've had a huge demand for this model and they need time to check them all before sending out. He estimated my order would go out Friday at the latest.
> 
> I'm curious if anyone who has ordered from Gnomon previously has been hit with duty fees on import to the US.


I actually ordered the 147 from Gnomon on June 26 and I just received it today (in Colorado), no import fees or duties either. They also sent a free NATO strap!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Steppy said:


> Whats the 4th strap Boatswain? like the look of that!












Left to Right

Scurfa 20/20

Nodus / Zuludiver Zennor (Same thing) 20/18

Tropic (perhaps from Zelos ) 20/18

Barton Elite 20/18

I have a feeling that either the Scurfa with it's no taper and beveled sides or the Nodus/Zennor will be the winner. Both are pretty comfy and I think stylistically suite the watch well. I ran the Scurfa on my mm200 and it filled the lugs well and the bevels worked well with the case design .


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

Besthesda13 said:


> I actually ordered the 147 from Gnomon on June 26 and I just received it today (in Colorado), no import fees or duties either. They also sent a free NATO strap!


Cool! What kind/color Nato strap did they send? I was thinking of purchasing one of their woven straps with the website points earned from the watch purchase.


----------



## iTreelex (Feb 27, 2014)

All of you are enablers! Lol. I have the SPB149 coming in. I haven't had a Seiko in years. My last was the SBDC027 sumo and the SBDX012 when they came out. Hoping this would pair nicely with my SD4k. Cheers all.


----------



## Besthesda13 (Apr 22, 2020)

iwhelan said:


> Cool! What kind/color Nato strap did they send? I was thinking of purchasing one of their woven straps with the website points earned from the watch purchase.


Looks like a simple black NATO, I'm not really a NATO person so I have not even really opened it.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

iwhelan said:


> I've ordered a SBDC107 from there as well on June 29. I e-mailed after a couple of days, and Anders said that they've had a huge demand for this model and they need time to check them all before sending out. He estimated my order would go out Friday at the latest.
> 
> I'm curious if anyone who has ordered from Gnomon previously has been hit with duty fees on import to the US.


Thanks for the info. The only watch that I've ever ordered and been hit for duties has been Christopher Ward. Knock on wood I've never had to pay an import tax on anything from Japan or Southeast Asia.


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

iwhelan said:


> Cool! What kind/color Nato strap did they send? I was thinking of purchasing one of their woven straps with the website points earned from the watch purchase.


With my watch, they sent a black NATO, very soft like seat belt. I might use it some day, but right now it's on the original rubber.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

quote didnt work. couldn't splice it back in.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

iTreelex said:


> All of you are enablers! Lol. I have the SPB149 coming in. I haven't had a Seiko in years. My last was the SBDC027 sumo and the SBDX012 when they came out. Hoping this would pair nicely with my SD4k. Cheers all.


let us know how it compares to the beast SD


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

Anyone getting hit with import fees and taxes out of the eu?


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Can anyone with the strap in hand talk about the composition with regards to other Seiko straps (ideally SRP77x, SBBN03x straps) or Uncle Seiko? Is it silicon or silicon-like?


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

barewrist said:


> Anyone getting hit with import fees and taxes out of the eu?


Anything I've had from Seiya to the UK has been hit with taxes and fees. Last order from Creation also attracted fees.


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

creepy ross said:


> Looks good on that Tropic. I'm one of those that thinks the bezel is just a bit too thick. Not in a vacuum, but when compared to the OG 62MAS. @creepy ross Not stopping me from stalking this thread though. I'm sure I'll cave eventually.
> 
> I've got the Turtle with what I assume is pretty much the same dial, so I know how amazing it looks.


@creepy ross what does OG mean in OG 62MAS?? Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

original gangsta?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

To my 6.5" bros who are on the fence,

Price and l2l length had been the two things that were giving me pause, but I decided to take the plunge and give the SBDC101 a shot (because who doesn't love the OG 62MAS?).

Focusing here on l2l, my prior experience with skin diver cases is that they tend to wear on the larger side of their size specs.

Well, my 62 mas dinero (I'm sticking with my nickname) arrived today and I'm pleased to report that it generally appears to work on a 6.5" wrist.

It wears somewhat akin to a Halios Seaforth or NTH Sub, l2l wise. That is, it's at the max (perhaps even ever so slightly more so than these two examples), but it "just" works (and ever so slightly better than a Monta OK).

I have some doubts as to whether it'll wear as well on the bracelet as it does on a strap (due to the male end links). But I'll report back about that once I can be bothered to fiddle with resizing the bracelet.

I'll also snap some more proper pics soon, and hopefully post a quick review.

But for now, 6.5" convenience store proof.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

babbsky said:


> @creepy ross what does OG mean in OG 62MAS?? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





govdubspeedgo said:


> original gangsta?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct, although I meant it in the more watered down meaning, the "original" 62MAS.

I just dated myself using that reference.


----------



## devildog2067 (Sep 30, 2009)

Got mine Tuesday.

In person, I think the bezel width and proportion is fine, I think it makes the watch feel a bit more modern. I like the brushed finish on the bezel insert a lot.

I don’t like the bezel insert font at all. There’s a strong lineage in Seiko bezel fonts all through the various divers, and for some inexplicable reason they went with a more Submariner-like font instead. I assume at some point someone will make a replacement bezel insert with a more Seiko-like font and with that mod I’d call it an almost perfect watch.

(The one other minor gripe I have is that I actually like the bracelet on the 051 better; it’s very similar but it has a more distinctive and again, less Rolex-like shape with flatter facets on the links and really interesting interplay if polished and brushed surfaces. But that really is nitpicking. Also despite both being 20mm, the bracelets do not interchange, I checked.)


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

How is folks’ crown action?

During screw down, I seem to have a “tough” spot, which may be a by-design lip in the threading, but I’m not sure. 

You?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Does the 051/053 bracelets fit these new MAS reissues?


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Anyone who got one does it say DIA-SHEILD on it?

or is it a new coating?

seiko calls it SUPER HARD COATING.

is it dia?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

fallingtitan said:


> Anyone who got one does it say DIA-SHEILD on it?
> 
> or is it a new coating?
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

ah darn. was hopeing for a new super hard coating. or even better Ever-brilliant steel like the SLA's got. 😁


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> To my 6.5" bros who are on the fence,
> 
> But for now, 6.5" convenience store proof.
> 
> ...


Right on CK! 

Looks great in that lighting. 

And the NATO is a nice pairing too.

Sunburst grey sure is beautiful.

Stiiiil waiting over here....


----------



## wagenx (Dec 30, 2010)

ck2k01 said:


> To my 6.5" bros who are on the fence,
> 
> Price and l2l length had been the two things that were giving me pause, but I decided to take the plunge and give the SBDC101 a shot (because who doesn't love the OG 62MAS?).
> 
> ...


That looks perfect, and I have the same wrist size. SPB149 is on the way- and I just had to pay Import duties. DAMMIT.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Right on CK!
> 
> Looks great in that lighting.
> 
> ...


Thanks, man.

Indeed, the dial is a lighting peacock 

Like you, it's why I couldn't help but go for the OG dial color. I know you've been thinking about a sb grey watch for sometime now-you're gonna dig this one 

And thanks-I like it on this grey Toxic Royals XL RAF. It looked good on a black C&B Supreme nato too.

I've got two grey UTE (formerly Toxic) natos incoming to try with it as well, in addition to a US waffle strap for the classic rubber strap look.

Hoping your's arrives soon. It has seemed to me that import into  tends to take a little longer than into the . Am I just imagining that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

wagenx said:


> That looks perfect, and I have the same wrist size. SPB149 is on the way- and I just had to pay Import duties. DAMMIT.


Right on. I always like to check in with my 6.5" brethren ASAP about how any new arrival of mine wears, since we tend to have a distinctive top end mark relative to our 6.75"+ friends.

And I feel you on the import duty/tax annoyance. I think this was the first time I ever got hit with it. Not too fun to have to pony up another $100 or so during shipping. But I get it: taxes are what they are 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

ck2k01 said:


> To my 6.5" bros who are on the fence,
> 
> Price and l2l length had been the two things that were giving me pause, but I decided to take the plunge and give the SBDC101 a shot (because who doesn't love the OG 62MAS?).
> 
> ...


I have a flat 6.75" wrist, and I have to say that your photos and the ones before still make me hesitant about how the combination of the thick caseback, bracelet endlinks, and lug-to-lug would look on my wrist.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

ck2k01 said:


> Right on. I always like to check in with my 6.5" brethren ASAP about how any new arrival of mine wears, since we tend to have a distinctive top end mark relative to our 6.75"+ friends.
> 
> And I feel you on the import duty/tax annoyance. I think this was the first time I ever got hit with it. Not too fun to have to pony up another $100 or so during shipping. But I get it: taxes are what they are
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


6" wrist here. Would you mind to show a side by side comparison with either the nth or the seaforth? Thx!

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Back on the bracelet she goes. 









And if I can say something negative, it's the fact that you can see the springbars. It doesn't bother me at all but I mean, typical Seiko, right?


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> How is folks' crown action?
> 
> During screw down, I seem to have a "tough" spot, which may be a by-design lip in the threading, but I'm not sure.
> 
> ...


Would the waxed-floss trick aide the tough spot on the thread?


----------



## watch55collector (Apr 17, 2020)

HOT OFF THE PRESS 
*SBDC107 (SPB149J1)





*


----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

devildog2067 said:


> I don't like the bezel insert font at all. There's a strong lineage in Seiko bezel fonts all through the various divers, and for some inexplicable reason they went with a more Submariner-like font instead. I assume at some point someone will make a replacement bezel insert with a more Seiko-like font and with that mod I'd call it an almost perfect watch.


I'm okay with it but I know what you mean. The size, finish, and font on the bezel are just a little too close to that of a modern Sub. But I also tell myself that this one is _supposed_ to look a little more modern. I thought for a while about picking up a SLA017 or even getting the new SLA037 but my one issue with these vintage reissues (or whatever they're called) is that the bigger case seems anachronistic. I recently sold a 40mm Oris 65 (the one with the funky numerals) because it suffers from the same thing. For me, these SPB releases are in a good place in terms of modern design with historical influences.


----------



## DR Da-da (Apr 8, 2013)

I’ve read this entire thread and I’m so tempted! However, the price and 6R movement have me hesitating. To make room I’d most likely sell or trade a comparably-priced watch, and my ETA-powered MKII Paradive is right in that range. And, considering that, I just don’t know if this watch is worth a previous-gen Paradive. Hmmm . . . 🤔

Thanks to all who’ve posted size/wearability comparison pics or descriptions. What I haven’t seen, though, is a size comparison with the Orient Mako USA II. That watch is spec’d at 41.5mm with 47mm L2L, but I feel it wears more like 40mm. Would anyone be able to provide a size comparison against the Mako USA II? Thanks, and keep the pics and feedback comments coming!


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

I like this watch a lot. Except for the movement and the fact that it doesn't come on a decent bracelet, it is just what a dive watch should be and I would be all over it if it were not for the price. I don't get the price whatsoever. What makes the price so high? Am I missing something? I see no reason for this watch to be any more expensive than a Sumo.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Ticktocker said:


> I like this watch a lot. Except for the movement and the fact that it doesn't come on a decent bracelet, it is just what a dive watch should be and I would be all over it if it were not for the price. I don't get the price whatsoever. What makes the price so high? Am I missing something? I see no reason for this watch to be any more expensive than a Sumo.


reason it's more expensive than a Sumo
-it's new, added premium
-it looks better (subjective), added premium
-it won't have dreaded Seiko chapter ring misalignment, worth the added premium 
-it's a lot smaller, added premium
-no signed crown, deduction

equals the correct price 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

govdubspeedgo said:


> reason it's more expensive than a Sumo
> -it's new, added premium
> -it looks better (subjective), added premium
> -it won't have dreaded Seiko chapter ring misalignment, worth the added premium
> ...


I love it...... 
It's not new. It's a re-issue.
A lot of watches "look better" and are smaller than a Sumo and are not overpriced.
I love the fact that we have to pay a premium to get QC from Seiko.
In other words, there is no reason for the overpricing except that people will pay it and that's a good business practice for Seiko but not for this customer.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Ticktocker said:


> I love it......
> It's not new. It's a re-issue.
> A lot of watches "look better" and are smaller than a Sumo and are not overpriced.
> I love the fact that we have to pay a premium to get QC from Seiko.
> In other words, there is no reason for the overpricing except that people will pay it and that's a good business practice for Seiko but not for this customer.


re-issue is the SLA version with the new Steel and Grand Seiko movement. this is a re-interpretation seikos words not mine. all new way version of 62mas. a modern one.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

mleok said:


> I have a flat 6.75" wrist, and I have to say that your photos and the ones before still make me hesitant about how the combination of the thick caseback, bracelet endlinks, and lug-to-lug would look on my wrist.


Fair, as it's at my max.

For what it's worth, I'm quite sensitive to l2l, and I quickly felt that this "just" works on my 6.5".

I'm somewhat used to skin divers wearing toward my max, and when I really like a utilitarian diver design, I'll rock my max and tell myself "dive watches ought to be on the larger size."

By way of contrast, with a watch just a smidge larger (Monta OK2), I quickly questioned whether it was just a touch too large on me, and I was never able to shake that feeling (so on went that watch).

I think that extra .25" you have will make it wear all the more perfect 

But boatswain has one incoming and I know he has a 6.75" wrist (yes, it's weird to know a watch bud's wrist size, but he and I tend to hang in similar threads, so it is what it is ).

So if still hesitant about fit (understandable-as a f71er, IMO this thing ain't cheap), it may be worth sidelining for a bit longer until boatswain posts shots of how it wears on his wrist.

But in the meantime, on a black C&B Supreme 












konners said:


> Would the waxed-floss trick aide the tough spot on the thread?


I was being Mr. Peanut-y about having to resort to the floss trick on a $1200 watch. But your prompt motivated me to give it a go.

At first I was thinking no luck-that I still have a spot toward the end of the threading with some mild resistance during unscrewing and screw down.

But after experimenting with the crown for some time now, I'm starting to think I was just been being overly delicate during operation-in particular, tending to twist rather than push through the pop-out point-and sensitive given the price.

Whether wax floss helped or I just figured out how the crown likes to operate, 

So what I learned: during unscrewing, I have a sense that there's a slight safety lip before pop-out. You just confidently unscrew right past it. And during screw down, with more confident pressure applied in pushing the crown down pass the pop-out point before turning, all seems to be well


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

In terms of the lug to lug distance the diameter of the wrist is not the most important measurement rather the flat surface of the top of your wrist. Great pics so far and the reaction seems overwhelmingly positive, and can't wait till i get mine whenever that may be.

Seiko every growing popularity is adding to their price tag though.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Ticktocker said:


> I like this watch a lot. Except for the movement and the fact that it doesn't come on a decent bracelet, it is just what a dive watch should be and I would be all over it if it were not for the price. I don't get the price whatsoever. What makes the price so high? Am I missing something? I see no reason for this watch to be any more expensive than a Sumo.


How is it a fact that it doesn't come on a decent bracelet? It's one of the best bracelets I had from Seiko. Very subjective, I guess.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Back on rubber for Independence Day weekend.


----------



## CaptTed (May 20, 2017)

DR Da-da said:


> I've read this entire thread and I'm so tempted! However, the price and 6R movement have me hesitating. To make room I'd most likely sell or trade a comparably-priced watch, and my ETA-powered MKII Paradive is right in that range. And, considering that, I just don't know if this watch is worth a previous-gen Paradive. Hmmm . . . ?
> 
> Thanks to all who've posted size/wearability comparison pics or descriptions. What I haven't seen, though, is a size comparison with the Orient Mako USA II. That watch is spec'd at 41.5mm with 47mm L2L, but I feel it wears more like 40mm. Would anyone be able to provide a size comparison against the Mako USA II? Thanks, and keep the pics and feedback comments coming!


I have a Paradive as well, and the SBDC101 is really quite different. Same general size range (haven't done a head to head comparison yet), but the Seiko is a little more polished and dare I say flashy (not in a bad way) relative to the Mkii's matte and understated vibe. Incidentally my Paradive is extrememly accurate (w/in COSC range), but I'm only two days in with the SBDC101 so I can't say how this will perform.

Day one on NATO, day two on bracelet, and I can see this going back on NATO not b/c there's anything wrong with the bracelet, just feels right on NATO.

Anyone, I see what the hype is; first impressions are strong. Good luck.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> 6" wrist here. Would you mind to show a side by side comparison with either the nth or the seaforth? Thx!
> 
> Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.
> 
> More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


You bet.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

Sambation said:


> Back on the bracelet she goes.
> View attachment 15330488
> 
> 
> And if I can say something negative, it's the fact that you can see the springbars. It doesn't bother me at all but I mean, typical Seiko, right?


You can't on mine. Pretty tight fit. Not Rolex or GS tolerance but really great for a sub 1.5K watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

Ticktocker said:


> I like this watch a lot. Except for the movement and the fact that it doesn't come on a decent bracelet, it is just what a dive watch should be and I would be all over it if it were not for the price. I don't get the price whatsoever. What makes the price so high? Am I missing something? I see no reason for this watch to be any more expensive than a Sumo.


It's a very nice bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

The reaction on the bracelet seems very positive, however the movement is nothing special and i will be hoping for the best like most on here.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I suppose more SKX comparisons may also be helpful for folks.

SBDC101 v. SKX007 v. SKX013



















Note, though, that both of the SKXs are heavily modded (obviously), including with aftermarket CT cases (less obvious). I assume they are very close in dimensions to the stock cases, though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

govdubspeedgo said:


> reason it's more expensive than a Sumo
> -it's new, added premium
> -it looks better (subjective), added premium
> -it won't have dreaded Seiko chapter ring misalignment, worth the added premium
> ...


I can't wear a Sumo or any of the other 6Rxx divers. This I can wear.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Times_end said:


> The reaction on the bracelet seems very positive, however the movement is nothing special and i will be hoping for the best like most on here.


+7s after 3 days of constant wear here. Guess I'm just lucky, but I hope to hear of good numbers from the others here.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

My full review of the SPB143 is up on the Reviews forum, you're welcome to read!









Seiko SBDC101/SPB143 Review


"You know that feeling, when a beautiful girl passes you by on the street and gives you a glance, and you feel that your heart just missed a beat? So this". This is how a watch bud first reacted when I sent him a picture of my new SBDC101 (JDM reference) / SPB143 (worldwide). Some Background...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Sambation said:


> My full review of the SPB143 is up on the Reviews forum, you're welcome to read!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I finally pulled the trigger. Your pictures and review finally pushed me over the edge.

Now the waiting game starts. That's the tough part.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Anglo Irish said:


> I finally pulled the trigger. Your pictures and review finally pushed me over the edge.
> 
> Now the waiting game starts. That's the tough part.


Haha! It's my honor. Well worth the wait my friend, congrats!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Sambation said:


> Haha! It's my honor. Well worth the wait my friend, congrats!


I'm sure it'll be worth it and thank you.

Dumb question time: do you know if the bracelet is treated with Diashield?

I'll probably be keeping it on the bracelet, and I'm just trying to assess how it will fare.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Oh day two . . .












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

Times_end said:


> The reaction on the bracelet seems very positive, however the movement is nothing special and i will be hoping for the best like most on here.


Mine has been running -1s per day the last 3 days. Not too shabby.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Anglo Irish said:


> I'm sure it'll be worth it and thank you.
> 
> Dumb question time: do you know if the bracelet is treated with Diashield?
> 
> I'll probably be keeping it on the bracelet, and I'm just trying to assess how it will fare.


I looked around and couldn't get a conclusive answer. According to this Worn & Wound article, both the case and dial were DiaShield coated on the 6RMAS. If that is indeed true, then I see no reason that the 6R3MAS (name pending) will not get that as well. But can't tell for sure. I can tell you that I gave the clasp a few good hits, painfully enough, and I'm not seeing any substantial marks on it.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Sambation said:


> I looked around and couldn't get a conclusive answer. According to this Worn & Wound article, both the case and dial were DiaShield coated on the 6RMAS. If that is indeed true, then I see no reason that the 6R3MAS (name pending) will not get that as well. But can't tell for sure. I can tell you that I gave the clasp a few good hits, painfully enough, and I'm not seeing any substantial marks on it.


Thanks for that. Sounds good so far.


----------



## devildog2067 (Sep 30, 2009)

jimanchower said:


> I'm okay with it but I know what you mean. The size, finish, and font on the bezel are just a little too close to that of a modern Sub. But I also tell myself that this one is _supposed_ to look a little more modern. I thought for a while about picking up a SLA017 or even getting the new SLA037 but my one issue with these vintage reissues (or whatever they're called) is that the bigger case seems anachronistic. I recently sold a 40mm Oris 65 (the one with the funky numerals) because it suffers from the same thing. For me, these SPB releases are in a good place in terms of modern design with historical influences.


Modern is fine, and that's why I don't have any issue with the bezel proportions. No need to make it as thin as the 62MAS bezel was, or even as thin as the SKX bezel.

But when you put an SKX (or 051) bezel next to a 62MAS or Willard the lineage is immediately obvious. The big dots, the round non serif font, all say Seiko in a way that the Submariner-like font on this bezel insert doesn't.

I want this exact watch except with Seiko fonts on the insert. I love the dial, hands, case finishing. I don't love the price but I can live with it and I like the improved movement. I preferred the 051 bracelet but this bracelet is of equal or better quality, that's just a taste thing. But give me Seiko fonts!


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> Oh day two . . .


Looks like you are having fun... love the bubble wrap.

One note: I'd generally not recommend putting your spring bars on your laptop as you have in the image you shared. Lots of magnets in that vicinity... ask me how I know.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Silvek said:


> Looks like you are having fun... love the bubble wrap.
> 
> One note: I'd generally not recommend putting your spring bars on your laptop as you have in the image you shared. Lots of magnets in that vicinity... ask me how I know.
> 
> View attachment 15331218


Despite having needed to pick up a demagnetizer over the years, I suppose I still don't learn 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sab0034 (Apr 8, 2018)

149 arrived today. 1123/5500. Looks great. Shipped from Japan, about $70 import fee.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Import fees are one thing holding me back - it would be 20%, and 20% of expensive, is mucho expensive!


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

I can pull off a MM200 and SKX on my 6 inch flat wrist, but to me the lug to lug looks a little longer. I think it has to do with no curved lugs. I not sure if new Willard has same L2L. If so then maybe I’ll look into Halios/36mm Oris 65.


----------



## tifosi (Sep 24, 2008)

Mine just arrived this morning. Blown away by the watch head, disappointed by the bracelet. I know Seiko so I was only half expecting something nicer considering the price point. Maybe it's mostly the clasp I don't like? Not sure. Either way, here it is!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

These two new grey natos from UTE appear to be winners.

It's been awhile since I've tried the former Toxic brand. Last time was when I had been focused on seatbelts (a style of nato I've generally moved on from).

I'm really digging these two non-seatbelt offerings from them.

They look and feel great and the hardware is nice-not too flimsy, not too substantial, a solid medium. They don't have the adjustable keeper functioning which is nice to have, but I've grown fond of simpler natos.

Rogue nylon in admiralty grey (a nato with a zulu weave-very sweet):










Charcoal nylon (just a nice very dark grey color):










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ispeshaled (Sep 10, 2016)

sab0034 said:


> 149 arrived today. 1123/5500. Looks great. Shipped from Japan, about $70 import fee.


Thinking about ordering one myself now to Texas. May I ask where you ordered yours from?


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

konners said:


> Import fees are one thing holding me back - it would be 20%, and 20% of expensive, is mucho expensive!


Same. Been (impatiently) waiting for this thing to officially release in the U.S. so I can finally buy one.


----------



## spasta (Oct 5, 2015)

Has anyone had trouble resizing the bracelet? I've done pins and colars before but for some reason the collars won't "set" when I'm replacing the pins. So weird. It's like they're too big What gives?


----------



## tifosi (Sep 24, 2008)

I just sized mine this afternoon and I didn’t have any issues. Are you following the directional arrows?


----------



## spasta (Oct 5, 2015)

tifosi said:


> I just sized mine this afternoon and I didn't have any issues. Are you following the directional arrows?


Thank you for the quick response. This is frustrating.

Yes I removed the pin using my punch tool going in the direction of the arrow. Then placed the collar in the wider side hole of the center link. Aligned the links. Inserted the pin first through the side in the opposite direction the arrows. Then tried the other way around. No luck either way. Pin pretty much slips right through the collar and won't "set."

I think the problem is that the collar is too wide. The pin slips right through it. Shouldnt there be some friction?

Any help you can provide would be appreciated.

I guess it is possible that I may have gone against the arrows with my punch tool when initially removing the pin. But I don't think so. Would this have caused a problem ?


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Close them up with a pair of pliers. Your tool likely opened them up.


----------



## spasta (Oct 5, 2015)

ChrisWMT said:


> Close them up with a pair of pliers. Your tool likely opened them up.


That worked brilliantly thanks. I thought about that but was worried I would break them.


----------



## S.D.A.B. (Aug 4, 2014)

the sizing, dial, and bezel are awesome, but honestly find the case shape to be a bit boring. that being said, i'd still be happy to wear it.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Had to take a long break after I started resizing the bracelet this morning. Just now had the opportunity to get back to it.

I didn't run into any trouble with the links. For some reason switching the micro adjust holes proved a little difficult. Who knows what was up with that.

But anyway, I'm somewhat surprised that the bracelet seems to work on my 6.5".

Definitely a bulkier look, and I prefer this on a strap, but it's cool to see that the bracelet does (again "just") work on my wrist.

It does seem an overall good quality Seiko bracelet to me too. The links feel sturdy and look good. Parts of the clasp look and feel less substantial, as others have noted.

I don't know if I've yet figured out the right way to use the diver's extension. Getting at the pull down tab at an angle with a finger nail to release it-while it works-seems like I must be doing something wrong 

Also, while the inclusion of the classical foldout diver's extension is appreciated, I'd have preferred a MM-like mechanism so that it could serve double duty as a quick adjuster.

Perhaps I'll eventually explore potential alternative clasp options.

Anyway, bracelet pics on a 6.5":





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Had to take a long break after I started resizing the bracelet this morning. Just now had the opportunity to get back to it.
> 
> I didn't run into any trouble with the links. For some reason switching the micro adjust holes proved a little difficult. Who knows what was up with that.
> 
> ...


Looks awesome CK!

I reckon I will give mine a long go on stock bracelet before doing strap olympics.

I was surprised in your earlier pics how similar the dial size appeared to the Seaforth. I was thinking the Seaforth would have a bigger more open dial to the 143.

I wouldn't mind seeing a side profile pic comparison between the Seaforth and 143 if you are so inclined.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Looks awesome CK!
> 
> I reckon I will give mine a long go on stock bracelet before doing strap olympics.
> 
> ...


Thanks, boatswain 

I'm obviously quite enjoying fiddling around with it today 

Maybe it's my steel bezel on the SF? IDK, I'll have to think about what's doing that visually.

And you bet:










Looks like the 62 mas dinero is more mid case and bezel height, whereas the SF is more crystal height.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sab0034 (Apr 8, 2018)

ispeshaled said:


> Thinking about ordering one myself now to Texas. May I ask where you ordered yours from?


Omicron on Luxury Watches on Chrono24 - Buy and Sell Watches worldwide
Had it in 5 days. I used to live in Dallas, TX but am in West Palm Beach, FL now, I miss the BBQ.


----------



## sab0034 (Apr 8, 2018)

konners said:


> Import fees are one thing holding me back - it would be 20%, and 20% of expensive, is mucho expensive!


I hear you brother. But with trips cancelled this year I am already saving a ton of money. Next watch in sight will be Tudor BB in Navy. But this Seiko is a stunner, just knocked me out when I un-boxed it. I don't post many pics, but trust others that have. I have many other watches that will soon be gathering dust once I pull out a link or two.

Really, I got It to fill a niche gap from Tudor/Rolex that I still want to take with me in the ocean since I relocated to south Florida from Texas. It was just right and in the price point I was looking for. Cheers to everyone on their quest!


----------



## DR Da-da (Apr 8, 2013)

ck2k01 said:


> These two new grey natos from UTE appear to be winners.
> 
> It's been awhile since I've tried the former Toxic brand. Last time was when I had been focused on seatbelts (a style of nato I've generally moved on from).
> 
> ...


Nice! Ute Watch Co. (formally Toxic NATO) are my favorite NATOs! I probably have a dozen of their straps. Of all the pics I've seen of the SPB143 on a NATO, the two colors you chose are by far my favorite. Excellent choice!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

DR Da-da said:


> Nice! Ute Watch Co. (formally Toxic NATO) are my favorite NATOs! I probably have a dozen of their straps. Of all the pics I've seen of the SPB143 on a NATO, the two colors you chose are by far my favorite. Excellent choice!


Thanks man. I'm glad I rediscovered that Terry is crushing it with the nato offerings over there in CO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

vexXed said:


> Went to my local Seiko shop today and enquired about the 149. Right off the bat he gave me 25% off retail but said he'd get stock later in June.
> 
> Was happy with that price so told him I was keen and to let me know once it was in so I can pay.


For the last 2 weeks I've been keeping a close eye on this thread and been seriously doubting my local Seiko shop watch guy saying he can get me a 149 for 25% off retail price. Seeing the prices online and how quick they were going until sold out only fuels the doubt. There have been some great pictures here and it certainly causes me some anxiety!

Have to admit I've been close to fetching one online but I'm also tempted by the potential savings too. After all, from the start I wasn't keen on the retail price at all but for a typical Seiko discount I'd be all over it. I have noticed the recent 149 batches at Seiya and Ippo Japan Watch have been available for the last few days now so perhaps the initial rush to buy is over? Like I said before 5,500 is not exactly a small number.

I've since gone back to my local Seiko guy asking if he is sure he can do that price and he seems adamant it is no problem, just that he will get stock later than online sellers.

I suppose the worst that could happen is I get to save my money.... but that blue dial keeps calling me...


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

These look pretty fantastic, glad to see so many RL photos.

Regarding the price: I know some feel it's too high, but sapphire and diasheild are a bonus. Mostly though, these appear to me to be much, much better finished than a sumo or turtle.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

sab0034 said:


> Omicron on Luxury Watches on Chrono24 - Buy and Sell Watches worldwide
> Had it in 5 days.


I ordered the 143 from Omicron and was expecting the delivery to be much slower, especially considering current global conditions, so that's good news.


----------



## devildog2067 (Sep 30, 2009)

devildog2067 said:


> I want this exact watch except with Seiko fonts on the insert.


Hack job putting an MM300 insert on this watch in MS paint. I think it looks a million times more like a Seiko.


----------



## RIB333 (Sep 13, 2009)

^ And that's why these new watches are a hit while the "traditional" Seiko look watches can be had at a significant discount.


----------



## devildog2067 (Sep 30, 2009)

RIB333 said:


> ^ And that's why these new watches are a hit while the "traditional" Seiko look watches can be had at a significant discount.


Not even remotely true. Yes, the SPB14x line has been a hit based on initial feedback. I mean, I bought one.

But the new Willard is expected to be a hit too. The MM reissue has been a huge hit. The 061 has done well. The 051 has done well. All of those use traditional Seiko design and fonts on the bezel.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

fallingtitan said:


> nice you have an SLA beside it. hmm can i use your photo in a future video for youtube? I'll tag your insta at corner of screen.


cool, I'm a subscriber! I'm the comment about the jenni Elle video when the BB58 blue came out...


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

andsan said:


> View attachment 15329071
> View attachment 15329072
> View attachment 15329073
> View attachment 15329074
> View attachment 15329075


the more pics you post and I see really start making me sway towards this....how's the gilt bezel in person? I don't mind the white date. Not my first choice but I'd have no problem living with that


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> You bet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hoLy crap you're one of like 0.245 people in the world with the GMT seaforth!!


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Jason Bourne said:


> I can pull off a MM200 and SKX on my 6 inch flat wrist, but to me the lug to lug looks a little longer. I think it has to do with no curved lugs. I not sure if new Willard has same L2L. If so then maybe I'll look into Halios/36mm Oris 65.


Little off topic here but the new prospex mass produced willards list the dimensions at around 42.5mm and the bezel is quite a bit smaller than the case of course, so I'm hoping the bezel is something like 40mm wide and thus will wear GREAT. If this is the case I want to look at both before making a decision cause I'm digging the Willard as well. Do you know the answer to this?


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

devildog2067 said:


> Hack job putting an MM300 insert on this watch in MS paint. I think it looks a million times more like a Seiko.
> View attachment 15332062


wow this looks AWESOME. If an aftermarket insert ever comes up like this Ill be sure to buy it!


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)

Predictabilly said:


> the more pics you post and I see really start making me sway towards this....how's the gilt bezel in person? I don't mind the white date. Not my first choice but I'd have no problem living with that


I think the clock is well composed. The bezel is just right size. I feel that Certina diver who came a year ago is too big. They could remove the date. The dial has a very fine bronze color that the hands match.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

My video review is up. It's pretty much my text review verbatim, so if you've read it there isn't much new.


----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

SPB149 owners, can I see some more pics with the included blue strap? Thanks!


----------



## DR Da-da (Apr 8, 2013)

Sambation said:


> I looked around and couldn't get a conclusive answer. According to this Worn & Wound article, both the case and dial were DiaShield coated on the 6RMAS. If that is indeed true, then I see no reason that the 6R3MAS (name pending) will not get that as well. But can't tell for sure. I can tell you that I gave the clasp a few good hits, painfully enough, and I'm not seeing any substantial marks on it.


Seiko's catalogue makes the following statement for the models that come on a bracelet (143,145, & 149): "Stainless steel case and band with super-hard coating." For the 147 (on rubber strap) it simply states: "Stainless steel case with super-hard coating." That wording leads me to believe that the bracelets are also treated with DiaShield.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

DR Da-da said:


> Seiko's catalogue makes the following statement for the models that come on a bracelet (143,145, & 149): "Stainless steel case and band with super-hard coating." For the 147 (on rubber strap) it simply states: "Stainless steel case with super-hard coating." That wording leads me to believe that the bracelets are also treated with DiaShield.


Nice, great to know - thanks.


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

Just ordered the cappuccino Spb147. Here's to hoping the luminous pip on the bezel is well centered on its triangle. I've just seen a friend's model (and tried it on, a beauty!) and the pip was clearly not in the middle. Even without a rehaut to misalign, Seiko will always be Seiko 🙄😅


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Predictabilly said:


> hoLy crap you're one of like 0.245 people in the world with the GMT seaforth!!


Yep. It's definitely not a safe queen, though. I've scuffed it up well enough, as I wear it a fair deal 

The 62 mas dinero I'm still babying a bit 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Anybody want the sell their black rubber strap?


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Predictabilly said:


> cool, I'm a subscriber! I'm the comment about the jenni Elle video when the BB58 blue came out...


Thanks for watching bro

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## wagenx (Dec 30, 2010)

My 149 is in, and shipped FAST from Seiya. I got hit with $120 tax, but so be it. I had the $3k SLA017 release and flipped it. This is definitely a worthy replacement. The fit and finish are better than what I have seen on any other Seiko (except for the SLA). The mix of brushed and polished case surfaces really hit me right. I have a 6.5" wrist and it's perfect. I haven't even bothered to size the bracelet yet, however I likely won't be wearing it on bracelet that much. FWIW I'm running within 2 sec/day, but I'd expect that to change over time. No crown thread issues (no need for floss) and the smooth winding feels worthy of the price, no doubt. I'll also buy the grey as it mostly reminds me of the 62MAS and looks more legit (To me).

I'm not in love with the included blue rubber strap, but it is very soft and comfortable (including a pic for someone who asked). I happened to have a hardly used Ericas strap that is absolutely perfect, and I had totally forgotten about it. Bonus.

I think the profile on this watch is nearly perfect. 13mm is not top heavy for a diver, at all. It feels as worthy of my ceramic Submariner, minus the bracelet.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

wagenx said:


> My 149 is in, and shipped FAST from Seiya. I got hit with $120 tax, but so be it. I had the $3k SLA017 release and flipped it. This is definitely a worthy replacement. The fit and finish are better than what I have seen on any other Seiko (except for the SLA). The mix of brushed and polished case surfaces really hit me right. I have a 6.5" wrist and it's perfect. I haven't even bothered to size the bracelet yet, however I likely won't be wearing it on bracelet that much. FWIW I'm running within 2 sec/day, but I'd expect that to change over time. No crown thread issues (no need for floss) and the smooth winding feels worthy of the price, no doubt. I'll also buy the grey as it mostly reminds me of the 62MAS and looks more legit (To me).
> 
> I'm not in love with the included blue rubber strap, but it is very soft and comfortable (including a pic for someone who asked). I happened to have a hardly used Ericas strap that is absolutely perfect, and I had totally forgotten about it. Bonus.
> 
> ...


Seiko said they engineered a low center of gravity in this case so makes sense. Even at 14mm it would not feel top heavy

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

govdubspeedgo said:


> original gangsta?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@govdubspeedgo Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

creepy ross said:


> Correct, although I meant it in the more watered down meaning, the "original" 62MAS.
> 
> I just dated myself using that reference.


@creepy ross Thanks.. reminds of ini kamoze lyrical gangsta song...haha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

wagenx said:


> I'm not in love with the included blue rubber strap, but it is very soft and comfortable (including a pic for someone who asked).
> 
> View attachment 15333363


Thanks! I think it looks great on the rubber.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Yep. It's definitely not a safe queen, though. I've scuffed it up well enough, as I wear it a fair deal
> 
> The 62 mas dinero I'm still babying a bit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey CK

One more request ...

How does the 143 lume stack up against the Seaforth?

My hunch is that they are similar if this lumibrite is a step below the mm200 style.

Thanks as always


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Hey CK
> 
> One more request ...
> 
> ...




I tend not to be the best person to opine about lume because I'm neither particularly discerning about initial brightness nor all that attentive about longevity.

Freshly torched they look similar to me. The SF application seems like it may result in some "crisper" initial illumination. But brightness seems comparable.

I'll keep an eye on longevity.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks CK 

Helpful as always.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Thanks CK
> 
> Helpful as always.


You bet.

They still look pretty close to me about two hours later, after having been under the same conditions (mostly lights out, but then bedroom lights on for maybe five minutes, before I put them back into pitch black lighting).

Maybe a slight edge to the SF, at least at the 12 on the bezel.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> You bet.
> 
> They still look pretty close to me about two hours later, after having been under the same conditions (mostly lights out, but then bedroom lights on for maybe five minutes, before I put them back into pitch black lighting).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the effort.

Cheers 

I think that affirms my suspicion that the lume is very good to excellent but perhaps not top tier, sear your retinas grade lumibrite.

The Seaforth I think is very good especially for its plot size. So that's not poor company to keep.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sambation said:


> View attachment 15333895


Looks like there is a nice graininess to the sunburst and that it isn't too flashy in direct light.



Just what I am hoping for.

(Still waiting somewhat patiently over here)


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Looks like there is a nice graininess to the sunburst and that it isn't too flashy in direct light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where's yours? Has it been shipped yet? Looking forward to hearing your impressions!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sambation said:


> Where's yours? Has it been shipped yet? Looking forward to hearing your impressions!


Nope.

Hasn't arrived at the AD yet.

I went domestic and while Going domestic has its advantages, early adopter arrival isn't one of them


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

UNBOXING NEW WATCH
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_bg9b-2XJk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

NEVER MIND. its 3 turns out 3 turns in. for crown


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Newbedutchy (May 29, 2020)




----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

Newbedutchy said:


>


Usually I'd complain about such a long video but you touched on some things that other reviewers so far haven't. Thanks!


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

These pictures and videos are killing me. I'm checking the tracking of my 143 and I don't think it'll arrive until next week. I'll have chewed the furniture to pieces by then.


----------



## Newbedutchy (May 29, 2020)

Where are all the naysayers? +8 seconds on the movement straight out of the box, people daring to compare it to a Tudor and pictures side by side with a Rolex. There must be something there to complain about come on.. . I ordered mine (149) somewhere in March and it is expected to arrive beginning of August. So I am already almost out of furniture.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Newbedutchy said:


> Where are all the naysayers? +8 seconds on the movement straight out of the box, people daring to compare it to a Tudor and pictures side by side with a Rolex. There must be something there to complain about come on.. . I ordered mine (149) somewhere in March and it is expected to arrive beginning of August. So I am already almost out of furniture.


The only ones I can muster:

1. The clasp (some thin metal and a diver's extension that seems awkward to engage, although I might just not have figured it out).

2. Pin-and-collar system (debatable, though).

3. The date window lacking an applied border (present on the high end LE).

4. The lume not quite blowing me away (Seiko sets a high bar for itself!).

5. The beat rate being Seiko-standard (and with 70 hours of power reserve ) but still sub-4 Hz.

But I still  the watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

I love the no boarder around the date window. For me it's too flashy. A reason why I never took to the Orient rays. This watch is muted! Matte and toolish. Less polish is a win here.









Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Newbedutchy said:


> Where are all the naysayers? +8 seconds on the movement straight out of the box, people daring to compare it to a Tudor and pictures side by side with a Rolex. There must be something there to complain about come on.. . I ordered mine (149) somewhere in March and it is expected to arrive beginning of August. So I am already almost out of furniture.


haah you saw my video! thanks for watching! Seiko DEF creeping near the entry luxury segment with this test watch.
If it does well I expect even more high quality models in the future. but this thing feels solid. In hand its so muted and tool like. Impressive feel.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Can anyone do a side by side with the smaller Oris Aquis (39.5 or 41.5), the 40mm Oris 65 or the Sinn 104? 

I know those are all very different watches, but all on my very short list for my next watch. This Seiko just earned itself a spot on that list. 

Also, can anyone confirm it’s a ceramic bezel insert? It could also be PVD brushed steel. Looks a lot like a PVD steel one I have on my skx from yobokies. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Earl Grey said:


> Can anyone do a side by side with the smaller Oris Aquis (39.5 or 41.5), the 40mm Oris 65 or the Sinn 104?
> 
> I know those are all very different watches, but all on my very short list for my next watch. This Seiko just earned itself a spot on that list.
> 
> ...


Check out my review of it. Time stamps on pinned comment. Insert proof with email from SEIKO 




Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Can’t help you with a photo but Seiko has confirmed the bezel insert is brushed stainless steel with a hardening coating. It is NOT a ceramic bezel insert. Should be for the price IMO.


----------



## Mowgly (Apr 8, 2020)

Loving all these pictures, sold on the SPB174. But I'm gonna sit out and wait till they're out on retail. Don't think I can live with the off centered pip. Everything else is perfect though! 

Sent from my BKL-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## savago (May 18, 2018)

Ordered mine from Seiya Japan, it is on its way.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Earl Grey said:


> Can anyone do a side by side with the smaller Oris Aquis (39.5 or 41.5), the 40mm Oris 65 or the Sinn 104?


I'm planning to do a side by side with my 40mm Divers 65, but it could be a week or so before that's possible.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

someone just commented on my youtube video to search "pip bezel misaligned" on images and you will see lots of rolex subs with same issue. interesting! NO WATCH IS PERFECT! Let's not let this stop you from buying this great watch.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

I got Straps Mill Canada sending me some straps maybe natos i have no clue. so i'll do a straps video for the SBDC107 but i doubt anything with trump the stock silicone?


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Anglo Irish said:


> I'm planning to do a side by side with my 40mm Divers 65, but it could be a week or so before that's possible.


Looking forward to it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DR Da-da (Apr 8, 2013)

On Friday I went to a local A.D. after I first called them to see if they had the SPB143 in stock. The guy on the phone said, “Yeah, I’m pretty sure we just got that one in.” Well, I drove 30 minutes one-way to find that they didn’t have any of these new variants in and would NOT be getting them. Their actual watch salesman (who was not the same guy I spoke w/ on the phone) said that Seiko told him he could only stock these watches if he ordered more than 20 (+/-; he said he forgot the exact number, but it was high). Since they do most of their business in Rolex, Tudor, Bremont, Oris, and GS, he said it wasn’t worth it to him to stock 20 pieces that would only net him a few hundred $ each - if they even sold. He did have the SLA033 in stock, though. Ironically, during the 30 minutes I was in there chatting, one customer had just finalized the purchase of a Tudor Black Bay blue on bracelet (not the new navy blue 58), and a woman came in to buy a Rolex (not sure which model). The salesman also commented that he could not keep any bracelet versions of Tudor’s 58 (either color), Black Bays, or GMT in stock. So, for that particular store, his point was justified. I’m still waiting on return calls from two other local A.D.s to see if/when they’ll get any of these. 

On a side note, the more I look at the SPB151, the more I’m liking it too! I may wait to see size comparisons of these two and how it wears on the wrist compared to this, the old SKX, etc.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

savago said:


> Ordered mine from Seiya Japan, it is on its way.
> 
> View attachment 15335539


Congrats, which reference?


----------



## savago (May 18, 2018)

Sambation said:


> Congrats, which reference?


I decided to order the SBDC107 for two reasons:
a) I really like blue dials.
b) Given it is a limited edition, odds are that it will turn harder to find one if I decided to wait.

I'm looking forward next for the new Captain Willard, the green dial looks pretty cool (Hands-On With Seiko's New Prospex 'Captain Willard' SPB153 Diver Interpretation | aBlogtoWatch).


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice finishing Seiko


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

DR Da-da said:


> On Friday I went to a local A.D. after I first called them to see if they had the SPB143 in stock. The guy on the phone said, "Yeah, I'm pretty sure we just got that one in." Well, I drove 30 minutes one-way to find that they didn't have any of these new variants in and would NOT be getting them. Their actual watch salesman (who was not the same guy I spoke w/ on the phone) said that Seiko told him he could only stock these watches if he ordered more than 20 (+/-; he said he forgot the exact number, but it was high). Since they do most of their business in Rolex, Tudor, Bremont, Oris, and GS, he said it wasn't worth it to him to stock 20 pieces that would only net him a few hundred $ each - if they even sold. He did have the SLA033 in stock, though. Ironically, during the 30 minutes I was in there chatting, one customer had just finalized the purchase of a Tudor Black Bay blue on bracelet (not the new navy blue 58), and a woman came in to buy a Rolex (not sure which model). The salesman also commented that he could not keep any bracelet versions of Tudor's 58 (either color), Black Bays, or GMT in stock. So, for that particular store, his point was justified. I'm still waiting on return calls from two other local A.D.s to see if/when they'll get any of these.
> 
> On a side note, the more I look at the SPB151, the more I'm liking it too! I may wait to see size comparisons of these two and how it wears on the wrist compared to this, the old SKX, etc.


I got the 107 and I'm talking to local elite seiko dealer to get me a willard. I'll end up flipping the willard but just for the comparison and review i need to grab one.


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

fallingtitan said:


> someone just commented on my youtube video to search "pip bezel misaligned" on images and you will see lots of rolex subs with same issue. interesting! NO WATCH IS PERFECT! Let's not let this stop you from buying this great watch.


I was just going to make reference to what is the now inevitable Seiko Misaligned, didn't know Rolex was also afflicted by it.


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

Earl Grey said:


> Can anyone do a side by side with the smaller Oris Aquis (39.5 or 41.5), the 40mm Oris 65 or the Sinn 104?
> 
> I know those are all very different watches, but all on my very short list for my next watch. This Seiko just earned itself a spot on that list.
> 
> ...


I had the Oris Aquis 39.5 mm on my list as well. The Seiko 143 is the most expensive watch I have ever bought and will remain so.


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

gagnello said:


> Mine has been running -1s per day the last 3 days. Not too shabby.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed that is impressive but all of us are not going to be so lucky and will it maintain the accuracy.


----------



## DR Da-da (Apr 8, 2013)

fallingtitan said:


> I got the 107 and I'm talking to local elite seiko dealer to get me a willard. I'll end up flipping the willard but just for the comparison and review i need to grab one.


Great, thank you! I look forward to your review!


----------



## melons (Jul 7, 2012)

DR Da-da said:


> On Friday I went to a local A.D. after I first called them to see if they had the SPB143 in stock. The guy on the phone said, "Yeah, I'm pretty sure we just got that one in." Well, I drove 30 minutes one-way to find that they didn't have any of these new variants in and would NOT be getting them. Their actual watch salesman (who was not the same guy I spoke w/ on the phone) said that Seiko told him he could only stock these watches if he ordered more than 20 (+/-; he said he forgot the exact number, but it was high). Since they do most of their business in Rolex, Tudor, Bremont, Oris, and GS, he said it wasn't worth it to him to stock 20 pieces that would only net him a few hundred $ each - if they even sold. He did have the SLA033 in stock, though. Ironically, during the 30 minutes I was in there chatting, one customer had just finalized the purchase of a Tudor Black Bay blue on bracelet (not the new navy blue 58), and a woman came in to buy a Rolex (not sure which model). The salesman also commented that he could not keep any bracelet versions of Tudor's 58 (either color), Black Bays, or GMT in stock. So, for that particular store, his point was justified. I'm still waiting on return calls from two other local A.D.s to see if/when they'll get any of these.
> 
> On a side note, the more I look at the SPB151, the more I'm liking it too! I may wait to see size comparisons of these two and how it wears on the wrist compared to this, the old SKX, etc.


I checked with two AD's today for the SPB143 and neither had received any stock. They both have my contact info, but it's very likely Seiya will get my money.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

And it arrived Today!










Put the 143 right on a waffle strap:


























Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Times_end said:


> I was just going to make reference to what is the now inevitable Seiko Misaligned, didn't know Rolex was also afflicted by it.


watch my video review its misaligned when you really look at it. but the triangle is fine. here it is head on.


----------



## venzoka (Jul 31, 2018)

Times_end said:


> Agreed that is impressive but all of us are not going to be so lucky and will it maintain the accuracy.


My 143 is a week old and is currently running +10spd on the winder and +35-40spd on my wrist. Tried demagnetizing it but didn't make a difference. I'll have it regulated soon. I'm not one of the lucky ones i guess.  great watch nonetheless!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## jivetkr (Dec 6, 2011)

mine is slightly misaligned as well. for a limited edition you would think they could have gotten it right. 

it stung with lower cost seiko watches but at over 1200 its really burns that its not perfect. I'll fix it at service at some point in the future.

I love the dial & the case size is perfect. The bracelet is pretty standard seiko. Im not a huge fan of the way the end links meet the case & I prefer it on the blue strap. I'll also grab a black strap once they become available. I think the strap is one of the best rubber straps Ive had.

Overall I think the price is about right & I was happy to pay more for the limited blue dial. It definitely is comparable to other watches in this range if they could just sort out the [email protected]#ing bezel issue!


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

Nice little surprise for me today


----------



## paulyosh (Oct 26, 2015)

Earl Grey said:


> Can anyone do a side by side with the smaller Oris Aquis (39.5 or 41.5), the 40mm Oris 65 or the Sinn 104?


Very similar to the Sinn 104 - just a tad bigger. Official specs:

Seiko / Sinn
40.5 / 41.0 case diameter
13.2 / 11.5 case thickness
47.6 / 46.5 lug to lug
20mm lugs on both

I have a ~7.25" wrist, so find this size fine. I've spent the last few years wearing a Sinn U2, so they're relatively small and light compared to what I'm used to.





I've only had the Seiko about a week. Despite similar sizes, I like them both for completely different reasons:

Sinn:
-Better legibility on the dial (I'm old and have bad eyesight)
-Love the colors/contrast
-Frighteningly accurate (~ +1 sec/WEEK, versus +8 sec/DAY for the Seiko)

Seiko:
-Prefer this case shape
-Applied indices, clean dial
-Nicer bezel w/diver timing (can't get used to the countdown bezel of the Sinn)

Between these two and the U2, I no longer have a clear "one watch" for everything under the sun (unfortunately). Maybe things will change with more time, but I'm definitely loving the Seiko right now.


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

TheJubs said:


> Same. Been (impatiently) waiting for this thing to officially release in the U.S. so I can finally buy one.


 Same can't take the risk as make it too expensive.


----------



## futurepx (Sep 28, 2015)

Earl Grey said:


> Can anyone do a side by side with the smaller Oris Aquis (39.5 or 41.5), the 40mm Oris 65 or the Sinn 104?







































They're both about 40mm wide and 47mm lug-to-lug but they do wear very differently due to the thickness of the SPB149. I wouldn't say its a bad thing, but its just a difference in their design and look. The SPB149 is the thickest watch I own and it does _wear_ like a 13.2mm thick watch but due to the beveling and clever case design, it doesn't _look _thick. On the other hand, the Oris is just plain thin on specs but even more so on the wrist. It feels like 11mm. Despite that though, I think the SPB149 as a whole, in person, looks amazing. All the proportions feel spot on and everything works very well together. As others have stated, the bezel also looks really thick but in person I wouldn't want it to be any thinner. If you're worried about a certain spec not feeling right to you (e.g. bezel thickness, case thickness, etc) rest assured, as a whole, the watch feels very very good.

One thing I will note about the Oris Divers 65's bracelet - it's very special and is the best bracelet I've ever worn. 20mm tapers to 14mm at the clasp meaning the amount of metal underneath the wrist is minimal making it so comfortable. Each individual link is also extremely flat (just like the case itself). This thing SINGS on the bracelet and I wouldn't wear it any other way.



















A point I want to really drive home about is the fit and finish on the SPB149. It's incredible. And way higher than the Oris. The brushing and polishing is really a sight to behold in person. The brushing is incredibly fine and the polishing on the bevel, hands, and hour markers are all mirror-like. I don't have much experience with Seikos over $500 but there is a world of difference between the SPB149 and say something like a SARB035. I don't know if I would go as far as saying it's comparable to a ceramic sub, but the fit and finishing is definitely higher than the price would suggest.



















On the subject of the price, I think the SPB149 is without a doubt worth it's ask. Especially when comparing it to the Oris 65, which retails on the grey market for around the same. I know a lot of people are wanting a ceramic bezel on this thing but I personally don't care all that much. I will say though (as confirmed by @fallingtitan 's video), the bezel is stainless steel and not aluminum. It's also very finely brushed and all the markings are slightly engraved and you can feel this when you run your finger around it. The Oris on the other hand is aluminum with printed markings. I wouldn't say one is better than the other, but I do think the design and material choices made by both companies match the look they were going for very well.


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

Its


venzoka said:


> My 143 is a week old and is currently running +10spd on the winder and +35-40spd on my wrist. Tried demagnetizing it but didn't make a difference. I'll have it regulated soon. I'm not one of the lucky ones i guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T


fallingtitan said:


> watch my video review its misaligned when you really look at it. but the triangle is fine. here it is head on.
> View attachment 15335857


There are some pics where the triangle is well off, this is one of the reasons i am glad i waited to buy from Europe my economic zone due to consumer protection for return or exchange. Its not surprising with Seiko though.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

futurepx said:


> . . .


Awesome comparison shots and contrast-based initial impressions 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

paulyosh said:


> Very similar to the Sinn 104 - just a tad bigger. Official specs:
> 
> Seiko / Sinn
> 40.5 / 41.0 case diameter
> ...


That Sinn is quite the looker!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Like a few others, I'm digging today's Uncle Seiko waffle strap arrival.










Although it was interesting to read that, notwithstanding the waffle strap that came with the SLA017, the OG appears to have been accompanied by a tropic-style strap, with a waffle possibly having been swapped in upon repair:









62MAS (6217-8000) Original Tropic Strap — Plus9Time


The 62MAS (6217-8000) was released in 1965 and people have often associated this with a "waffle" strap but the watch was never sold with this. Instead the 62MAS was only ever shipped on a Tropic strap with a unique design.




www.plus9time.com





So I may need to check this out on my NTH tropic-style strap too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Lots of great posts today 

My liking thumb is cramping


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

paulyosh said:


> Very similar to the Sinn 104 - just a tad bigger. Official specs:
> 
> Seiko / Sinn
> 40.5 / 41.0 case diameter
> ...


Awesome. Thank you!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

futurepx said:


> View attachment 15335987
> 
> 
> View attachment 15335988
> ...


Thank you for the great comparison shots and analysis. What's your wrist circumference and width?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

One more comparison request: how does it wear compared to an SKX? In particular, on a rubber strap, does it wear less top heavy than the SKX?

I have a 16cm/6.3” wrist, relatively flat, so around 50mm width. I am worried the 63MAS is a bit too chunky for me. I have an SKX that I find a bit too tall and top heavy, so I wear my Seaforth and Oris ProPilot a lot more. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Earl Grey said:


> One more comparison request: how does it wear compared to an SKX? In particular, on a rubber strap, does it wear less top heavy than the SKX?
> 
> I have a 16cm/6.3" wrist, relatively flat, so around 50mm width. I am worried the 63MAS is a bit too chunky for me. I have an SKX that I find a bit too tall and top heavy, so I wear my Seaforth and Oris ProPilot a lot more.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


In my YouTube review I put on an skx and the 63mas back to back on straps.

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## savago (May 18, 2018)

An exercise on diver watches inflation along the time.

Someone posted a link to this website (https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2017/2/4/62mas-6217-8000-original-tropic-strap) that featured a few catalog photos of the original 62MAS displaying the prices.

It seems that a 62MAS costed 13K yens back in 1967. In today's yen, it would be equivalent to 51.2K yen (precisely 51,246.97, Value of 1967 Japanese Yen today - Inflation calculator) that converts to around 477 dollars.

It is nice to see that a true Seiko diver watch can still be bought for 500 bucks (Seiko turtle PADI SRPA21, SRPA21) but the re-incarnation of the 62MAS costs about 2.4x more than the original.

Comparing to other brands, an Omega speedmaster used to cost around 150 bucks back in the 60's which in today's dollars would be around 1,222 bucks. Given that the typical price for a Speedy is around 4.5K, that is an 'inflation' of 3.7x.

Better not even mention a Rolex submariner, that the price has inflated in around 6x (60's corrected priced would be 1450 bucks, MRSP is around 8.0K to 8.5K assuming you can find a SS model somewhere...).


----------



## Mowgly (Apr 8, 2020)

fallingtitan said:


> someone just commented on my youtube video to search "pip bezel misaligned" on images and you will see lots of rolex subs with same issue. interesting! NO WATCH IS PERFECT! Let's not let this stop you from buying this great watch.


Oh, I'm definitely buying this watch for sure! Just want to be able to pick one out on my own. Also, thanks for the review video, really covered the watch thoroughly.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Mowgly said:


> Oh, I'm definitely buying this watch for sure! Just want to be able to pick one out on my own. Also, thanks for the review video, really covered the watch thoroughly.


thanks for watching!!!!
man I was trying to make it short i cut out alot i wanted to say lol. sometimes when its a seiko watch its long review.

If I wasn't scared of missing out on the Limited I'd go to my local Elite Seiko AD and pick one out for sure. Maybe in Grey. If i ever flip the grey-blue. i doubt it but who knows. I know I can buy another insert from my ad he can order it for me and fix it but its not that that bad so I will leave it.

Hopefully my willard will have a good lume pip!


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

Sambation said:


> On Baltic tropic strap
> View attachment 15328791


I believe these new watches use the 2.5mm spring bars, correct? If so, did you fit the fat spring bars into the Baltic strap or are you simply using the strap with the smaller spring bars?

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

creepy ross said:


> I believe these new watches use the 2.5mm spring bars, correct? If so, did you fit the fat spring bars into the Baltic strap or are you simply using the strap with the smaller spring bars?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yes, they use the fat Seiko springbars. I used a smaller springbar.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Sambation said:


> Yes, they use the fat Seiko springbars. I used a smaller springbar.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Don't. Watch my video on the dangers of incorrect spring bar sizes. 
Got an old skx that used them.

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

Sambation said:


> Yes, they use the fat Seiko springbars. I used a smaller springbar.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the quick reply. I've never experimented with smaller spring bars on a Seiko diver before, so I didn't know if using them would compromise the security of the strap to the watch.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## futurepx (Sep 28, 2015)

Earl Grey said:


> What's your wrist circumference and width?


About 7" circumstance. Never actually measured width though


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

futurepx said:


> About 7" circumstance. Never actually measured width though


Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

ChrisWMT said:


> Here's a quick shot I like to do to show fitment. SRP149 vs SBDC077 vs SKX007, wrist is flat topped 7in. I'll get the bracelet sized later tonight.


Awesome comparison photos. Thanks for that. The spb seems to wear taller than the sbdc, but less tall than the skx. Does that match your experience?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

fallingtitan said:


> Don't. Watch my video on the dangers of incorrect spring bar sizes.
> Got an old skx that used them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


Just watched it, thanks for posting

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

fallingtitan said:


> I got the 107 and I'm talking to local elite seiko dealer to get me a willard. I'll end up flipping the willard but just for the comparison and review i need to grab one.


the watch is listed at 42.6mm Ish- Im really hoping that's the case shape as the bezel is a good bit smaller and thus would actually wear pretty good.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

fallingtitan said:


> Don't. Watch my video on the dangers of incorrect spring bar sizes.
> Got an old skx that used them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


Thanks for the warning - noted, great video.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

creepy ross said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I've never experimented with smaller spring bars on a Seiko diver before, so I didn't know if using them would compromise the security of the strap to the watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Seems like you want to use the fat springbars after all:



fallingtitan said:


> Don't. Watch my video on the dangers of incorrect spring bar sizes.
> Got an old skx that used them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Does the $1200 Seiko SPB143 stand up to other $1000+ divers in its price range? Specifically the Yema Superman Heritage ($1100). Spoiler: Yes it does! 

Made a video about it:


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

futurepx said:


> View attachment 15335987
> 
> 
> View attachment 15335988
> ...


Fantastic post!! Thank you very much!!

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

On the spring bar topic, Ute Watch Co. sells double flanged spring bars that are thinner in the middle than Seiko fatties (~1.8mm vs 2.5mm) but that have the same tip diameter (1.1mm).



Please Log In



I'm sure other watch parts sources sell comparable bars too, but I like supporting Terry.

I've got some incoming for an NTH tropic-style strap that has 1.5mm holes (easy enough to wedge in 1.8mm spring bars but I don't feel like trying to force 2.5mm spring bars into there).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

ck2k01 said:


> Thanks, boatswain
> 
> I'm obviously quite enjoying fiddling around with it today
> 
> ...


Would you say the spb wears bigger than the Seaforth?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

futurepx said:


> SPB143 vs Oris 65 40mm


Very nice comparison. I sold my copy of the Oris 65 a few months ago because I wasn't wearing it, preferring my SKX007 instead (my only other dive watch). I do really like the thin profile of the Oris but the dial being relatively large in proportion kind of kills it for me. The SPB14x series solves this by going with a thicker bezel and case... two things that initially turned me _off_ to the SPB. Yadda yadda, I got the SPB149 yesterday and love it; the Oris was nice but I much prefer the Seiko. Great balance of looking and wearing like a modern watch without being oversized, and paying sincere homage to the brand's heritage.


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

Thats my same problem with the oris. I love how thin it is but i fine that at 40mm the dial looks too big. Id like it more at 38mm I guess, or 40 with a thicker bezel. These seikos keep the dial pretty small. Some people have been saying they wear large, but appearance wise I would say they come off smaller due to the small dial. This same thing is why I can wear and enjoy marinemasters but didnt even consider the previous remake of the 62mas.

BTW, when I looked at 6 of these in a store the day I bought mine, I didnt notice any bezels that were off, but the flaw that I DID notice was that many of them had misalignment between the indices and the ring of hashmarks right outside of the indices. I turned down a much lower production number of the limited one actually due to an alignment issue.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Earl Grey said:


> Would you say the spb wears bigger than the Seaforth?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ya, it seems to me to wear a tad bigger all around, perhaps due to midcase and bezel height, but then there's that Seiko case magic where it all also just works.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

JapanJames said:


> Thats my same problem with the oris. I love how thin it is but i fine that at 40mm the dial looks too big. Id like it more at 38mm I guess, or 40 with a thicker bezel. These seikos keep the dial pretty small. Some people have been saying they wear large, but appearance wise I would say they come off smaller due to the small dial. This same thing is why I can wear and enjoy marinemasters but didnt even consider the previous remake of the 62mas.
> 
> BTW, when I looked at 6 of these in a store the day I bought mine, I didnt notice any bezels that were off, but the flaw that I DID notice was that many of them had misalignment between the indices and the ring of hashmarks right outside of the indices. I turned down a much lower production number of the limited one actually due to an alignment issue.


the thin bezel makes the oris wear larger. makes the watch look like all dial! i was trying to explain this to an oris 65 owner a couple days ago.


----------



## dalesky (Mar 5, 2006)

I really like the Seiko divers. Their latest 24 jewel movements are excellent. For distinctiveness I prefer the crown position to be at 4 o'clock, not 3.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Good experience with the 6R35 so far. +15s since last week when I received it. The robot at the factory must have had a good mood that day! 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

I keep getting ppl saying keep em coming got more on insta









Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sambation said:


> Good experience with the 6R35 so far. +15s since last week when I received it. The robot at the factory must have had a good mood that day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great performance! I think Seiko has programed the robots with a new and improved set of A.I. I've recently purchased two different 4r36 powered watches and both are running at +1/spd. Of course there's a certain amount of positional variance but not as much as I was used to with the 7s movements and once I tested all the positions I knew how to rest them overnight to get that kind of performance.


----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

Quick tip for new SPB149 owners on bracelet sizing: When you take the watch out of the box, use a springbar tool to remove the bracelet. Install the supplied silicone strap, reusing the springbars. Next, put the bracelet back in the box and put it away, because this thing is MADE to be worn on the strap.





  








seiko_2020070700266.jpg




__
jimanchower


__
Jul 7, 2020


__
spb149







click for full res


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

jimanchower said:


> Quick tip for new SPB149 owners on bracelet sizing: When you take the watch out of the box, use a springbar tool to remove the bracelet. Install the supplied silicone strap, reusing the springbars. Next, put the bracelet back in the box and put it away, because this thing is MADE to be worn on the strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah man! When I reviewed it, I was experiencing it for the first while reviewing. and I went nuts almost when i saw it on the strap. and im a bracelet guy!


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

fallingtitan said:


> oh yeah man! When I reviewed it, I was experiencing it for the first while reviewing. and I went nuts almost when i saw it on the strap. and im a bracelet guy!


Same here, awesome on rubber!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

ChrisWMT said:


> Same here, awesome on rubber!


Just think how much better it would look without the strap tail showing around from the bottom of your wrist. Trim it!


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Day 2 update 10min on time grapher









Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

fallingtitan said:


> Day 2 update 10min on time grapher
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't complain about that!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

fallingtitan said:


> Day 2 update 10min on time grapher
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one position and off the wrist. Do you have a sense of what it does with regular wrist wear?


----------



## futurepx (Sep 28, 2015)

JapanJames said:


> I love how thin it is but i fine that at 40mm the dial looks too big. Id like it more at 38mm I guess, or 40 with a thicker bezel.


I feel exactly the same way. Case profile is perfect, it's just the relation of dial size to bezel thinness that feels a little off. Pretty much my only complaint with the oris.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

rcorreale said:


> That's one position and off the wrist. Do you have a sense of what it does with regular wrist wear?


App used since Sunday. Watch on wrist all day 2.5 days.









Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

fallingtitan said:


> App used since Sunday. Watch on wrist all day 2.5 days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent, thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tentimestwenty (Sep 29, 2017)

It's funny to think of a robot making a mechanical watch. Are they constantly pissed about having to make an inferior timing machine? hahaha



Sambation said:


> Good experience with the 6R35 so far. +15s since last week when I received it. The robot at the factory must have had a good mood that day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## futurepx (Sep 28, 2015)

Really impressed by what people are getting out of their 6R35! The robots at the factory must have not been in a great mood when they got to mine, I'm getting about +8 spb. Not terrible, but eh. 

It's also been a while since I've had a watch with a 6R movement (or any seiko actually) and I forgot how uninspiring it is to see the date slowly start creeping at 10pm.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

futurepx said:


> Really impressed by what people are getting out of their 6R35! The robots at the factory must have not been in a great mood when they got to mine, I'm getting about +8 spb. Not terrible, but eh.
> 
> It's also been a while since I've had a watch with a 6R movement (or any seiko actually) and I forgot how uninspiring it is to see the date slowly start creeping at 10pm.


Yeah, my thoughts exactly when I first saw the date slowly changing. Your movement will hopefully slow down a little as it breaks in.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## futurepx (Sep 28, 2015)

@Sambation hopefully you're right!

Another thing I've noticed is that the crown was a little "scratchy" and stiff when screwing it down. After carefully engaging and reengaging it, it has smoothed out in feel. However I'm still feeling and hearing the winding mechanism when screwing down the crown - I'm assuming this is common for the movement?


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

futurepx said:


> @Sambation hopefully you're right!
> 
> Another thing I've noticed is that the crown was a little "scratchy" and stiff when screwing it down. After carefully engaging and reengaging it, it has smoothed out in feel. However I'm still feeling and hearing the winding mechanism when screwing down the crown - I'm assuming this is common for the movement?


Yes

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Ticktocker said:


> I love the fact that we have to pay a premium to get QC from Seiko.


 No, in fact you pay a premium for *not* getting QC from Seiko.

This model won't have misaligned chapter rings... because its chapter ring is unmarked, not because Seiko fixed its positioning.


----------



## ICUdude (Feb 7, 2017)

Really classic looking piece. I am a fan


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

JapanJames said:


> Thats my same problem with the oris. I love how thin it is but i fine that at 40mm the dial looks too big. Id like it more at 38mm I guess, or 40 with a thicker bezel. These seikos keep the dial pretty small. Some people have been saying they wear large, but appearance wise I would say they come off smaller due to the small dial. This same thing is why I can wear and enjoy marinemasters but didnt even consider the previous remake of the 62mas.
> 
> BTW, when I looked at 6 of these in a store the day I bought mine, I didnt notice any bezels that were off, but the flaw that I DID notice was that many of them had misalignment between the indices and the ring of hashmarks right outside of the indices. I turned down a much lower production number of the limited one actually due to an alignment issue.


Leave it to Seiko, sigh. Even without a chapter ring they still manage to misalign the minute track. And this problem you can't fix yourself.

You'd think with robotics and dial feet that would be impossible...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

ck2k01 said:


> Ya, it seems to me to wear a tad bigger all around, perhaps due to midcase and bezel height, but then there's that Seiko case magic where it all also just works.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. That's good to hear. I love how my Seaforth wears. I do not love how my skx wears (too top heavy). Hoping the spb is closer to the Seaforth than the skx.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Sambation said:


> Good experience with the 6R35 so far. +15s since last week when I received it. The robot at the factory must have had a good mood that day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE how the dial goes from grainy matte to silky sunburst.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

fallingtitan said:


> I love the no boarder around the date window. For me it's too flashy. A reason why I never took to the Orient rays. This watch is muted! Matte and toolish. Less polish is a win here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say the (quite minor, to say the truth) problem is the "mixed" language: OK, I get "understated" is good but then, "cushioned" hour markers and beveled arrows? On the other hand, OK, you go for some "bling" with your cushioned markers and beveled arrows but then, you don't bevel or at least border the date window?


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Times_end said:


> I was just going to make reference to what is the now inevitable Seiko Misaligned, didn't know Rolex was also afflicted by it.


It's not that difficult to find misaligned chapter rings on Rolex, either.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

jmnav said:


> I'd say the (quite minor, to say the truth) problem is the "mixed" language: OK, I get "understated" is good but then, "cushioned" hour markers and beveled arrows? On the other hand, OK, you go for some "bling" with your cushioned markers and beveled arrows but then, you don't bevel or at least border the date window?


Just a touch of polish is an art form they did it well.

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

jmnav said:


> It's not that difficult to find misaligned chapter rings on Rolex, either.


Chapter ring rehault is standard on Rolex. I'd say 10% have it perfect

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

I've received a SBDC107 today and unfortunately it too has the off-center bezel pip. What the heck, Seiko? I've notified the seller, who has a good reputation. I've asked if it can be exchanged or if I'll have to do a simple refund. What a bummer. I won't be satisfied just accepting this, especially at the price.


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> These two new grey natos from UTE appear to be winners.
> 
> It's been awhile since I've tried the former Toxic brand. Last time was when I had been focused on seatbelts (a style of nato I've generally moved on from).
> 
> ...


@ck2k01 Very nice combo with NATO straps. I'm wondering why you move away from the seatbelt type NATO straps? Doesn't look nice as the typical type? It frails over time? Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## futurepx (Sep 28, 2015)

fallingtitan said:


> Just a touch of polish is an art form they did it well.


Couldn't agree more. It balances being a matte tool-y watch but with just the right subtle hints of shiny.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Earl Grey said:


> Thanks. That's good to hear. I love how my Seaforth wears. I do not love how my skx wears (too top heavy). Hoping the spb is closer to the Seaforth than the skx.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


As subjectively off the top of my head what I'm about to say is, I feel it wears in between the thinness of the SF and the top heaviness of the SKX.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Sorry, a bit off topic: Now that we have settled the question of the bezel insert material on these SPBs, what is the bezel insert material on the SLA017 (and the SLA037)? I am not finding anything on the interwebs...


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Got mine in today. *For those who are EXTREMELY nitpicky like me, feel free to proceed. For those who aren't, feel free to breeze on by.* I have OCD like you'd never believe!

Ok, so first impressions starting with the good:

-absolutely perfect size, even for my 7.5 to 7.75in wrist.

-everything appears to be decently aligned. Way to go Seiko.

-bezel action is above average for Seiko, but it's not terrific.

-case finishing is amazing.

-the dial is stunning...we all know Seiko is so good at dials.

-the distortion from the slightly domed sapphire is great (if you're into that sorta thing).

Now for the not-so-good:

-the clasp feels like cheap stamped metal and it rattles worse than any other watch I've ever owned. Totally not expected, especially on a >$1k Seiko. The bracelet on my MM200 seems much sturdier in comparison. The endlinks and bracelet itself, however, are decent.

-movement amplitude is lower than I expected...struggling to make 260. Disappointed by that. I know it's not broken in, but I don't see this improving much, if at all.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

babbsky said:


> @ck2k01 Very nice combo with NATO straps. I'm wondering why you move away from the seatbelt type NATO straps? Doesn't look nice as the typical type? It frails over time? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks 

This is also about to be super subjective.

After amassing a bunch of seatbelt straps (thinking, "well, I might as well go somewhat premium if I'm getting into them"), I realized that they just didn't resonate with me all that much.

I never thought too hard about why-just something about them seeming too "slick."

These days, a nice, relatively thin, classic style nylon nato just seems to achieve the vibe I'm going for in watch wearing.

About that vibe, my watch preferences overtime have been increasingly trending toward the tool side of things (not hardcore tool, but just slightly toward that direction from the midpoint of the continuum from dress to tool). I don't like the stress of feeling like I've mistreated something with a lot of value (I'm clumsy), and being an f71er, anything over the $800 or so mark starts to feel guilt-inducingly precious to me.

As an example, I dig my Speedy Reduced, but I most like to wear a chrono when I ride my motorcycle, and the Speedy seems a little rich for my blood while doing so (i.e., I'd feel bad if I beat it up). So I sometimes think about downgrading to a mechaquartz that I wouldn't be as bummed about bashing up.

That said, my preferences have tended to vary over time. For instance, I wasn't into bracelets early on, then I preferred them for a time, and now I'm back to "meh" about them.

So who knows? Maybe down the road I'll win the lotto, buy expensive time pieces (that I'll open with cheese knives: Talking Watches: With John Goldberger - HODINKEE), and find myself into enjoying them on seatbelt natos 

And sorry for over-answering your question-procrastinating ATM.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

iwhelan said:


> I've received a SBDC107 today and unfortunately it too has the off-center bezel pip. What the heck, Seiko? I've notified the seller, who has a good reputation. I've asked if it can be exchanged or if I'll have to do a simple refund. What a bummer. I won't be satisfied just accepting this, especially at the price.
> View attachment 15337774


This is why I deal exclusively with Gnomon. I send an email asking for pictures, and I never have to pay import taxes due to the way they ship.

Sorry your's is crooked :-\


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Got mine in today. *For those who are EXTREMELY nitpicky like me, feel free to proceed. For those who aren't, feel free to breeze on by.* I have OCD like you'd never believe!
> 
> Ok, so first impressions starting with the good:
> 
> ...


Great photos!


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> This is why I deal exclusively with Gnomon. I send an email asking for pictures, and I never have to pay import taxes due to the way they ship.
> 
> Sorry your's is crooked :-\


This is actually from Gnomon. I didn't think I would need to ask for a photo of the watch, as I didn't see that this was an issue with this model until after I ordered last week. Most of the watches seem to be right on with alignment.
I've e-mailed, so let's see what he says. I'd like an exchange if possible, but if not, it is within the return policy window.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

iwhelan said:


> This is actually from Gnomon. I didn't think I would need to ask for a photo of the watch, as I didn't see that this was an issue with this model until after I ordered last week. Most of the watches seem to be right on with alignment.
> I've e-mailed, so let's see what he says. I'd like an exchange if possible, but if not, it is within the return policy window.


That's too bad. And disappointing for sure. 

Hope you get it sorted 

For seiko I definitely think it's worth working with an AD that will send pics. Though it is too bad we have to do so.


----------



## Donga454 (Aug 7, 2017)

Does anyone have a SPB051 watch and one of these new SPB14# and know if the end links on the bracelet are the same. I liked the bracelet on the SPB051 I had but didn't like the size of the watch and sold it. I am a bit disappointed in the bracelet on my SPB143 and would be open to swapping it out. Currently I have it on an Uncle Seiko tropic.


----------



## tndude (Apr 24, 2018)

konners said:


> Great photos!


She's a beaut! 👊


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Donga454 said:


> Does anyone have a SPB051 watch and one of these new SPB14# and know if the end links on the bracelet are the same. I liked the bracelet on the SPB051 I had but didn't like the size of the watch and sold it. I am a bit disappointed in the bracelet on my SPB143 and would be open to swapping it out. Currently I have it on an Uncle Seiko tropic.


I seem to remember someone saying in this thread that they are not compatible, but I hope someone can verify, as I have neither watch!


----------



## devildog2067 (Sep 30, 2009)

Donga454 said:


> Does anyone have a SPB051 watch and one of these new SPB14# and know if the end links on the bracelet are the same. I liked the bracelet on the SPB051 I had but didn't like the size of the watch and sold it. I am a bit disappointed in the bracelet on my SPB143 and would be open to swapping it out. Currently I have it on an Uncle Seiko tropic.


I tried it. You can physically make the SPB051 bracelet fit (it's a 20mm bracelet with the spring bar holes in almost the same place) if you are willing to muscle the spring bars a tiny bit, but it doesn't fit well and since the SPB0521 bracelet is straight across at the bottom as well as the top, it'll tend to rotate outward and not sit flush. The 14x bracelet will NOT fit on the SPB051 due to the extra material in the end link. The end links will NOT swap between the bracelets (I didn't try, but I measured, the SPB051 center link is wider).

It's a shame, I thought the 051 bracelet was nicer too. Not quality wise, the 14x bracelet is well made, but the other bracelet has got a much more distinctive style to it that's much less Submariner / oyster-bracelet like.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Newbedutchy (May 29, 2020)

Wait for strapcode?


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

Well my SPB147 was just delivered from a UK AD.

Pleased to say the bezel pip and general alignment all seems on point.

A couple of shots to try and illustrate what's going on with dial shade with this model. A sort of partial sunburst Mocha.

I was going to return it as my Tudor Harrods is now in but actually now it's here I am rather blown away by this little beauty and at a shade over £800 I think it offers value.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

petay993 said:


> Well my SPB147 was just delivered from a UK AD.
> 
> Pleased to say the bezel pip and general alignment all seems on point.
> 
> ...


What UK AD, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Tairese7 (Feb 5, 2015)

Trying to fig through the history to get this answer - does anyone know the weight (in grams, so I guess it's mass, really?) of just the case without the bracelet/strap? I'm trying to compare to my Mini Turtle for what would feel heavier.


----------



## tentimestwenty (Sep 29, 2017)

I'd like to know too.



Tairese7 said:


> Trying to fig through the history to get this answer - does anyone know the weight (in grams, so I guess it's mass, really?) of just the case without the bracelet/strap? I'm trying to compare to my Mini Turtle for what would feel heavier.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

tentimestwenty said:


> I'd like to know too.


I have it in my video. Time stamps on first pinned comment. I forgot numbers off top of my head.

On strap and bracelet






Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Tairese7 said:


> Trying to fig through the history to get this answer - does anyone know the weight (in grams, so I guess it's mass, really?) of just the case without the bracelet/strap? I'm trying to compare to my Mini Turtle for what would feel heavier.






 pinned comment has time stamps to the weight

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## tentimestwenty (Sep 29, 2017)

Web seems to say 180g on bracelet. I'm guessing 120 without.


----------



## Tairese7 (Feb 5, 2015)

fallingtitan said:


> I have it in my video. Time stamps on first pinned comment. I forgot numbers off top of my head.
> 
> On strap and bracelet
> 
> ...


Thanks, I meant without strap or bracelet. Just the case. (I see 111g with strap and 162g with bracelet but without 4 links in your vid though).


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

My 143 arrived today from Gnomon and . . . y'up . . . misaligned pip. Other than that, I'm blown away by the quality of the watch and bracelet. I have a Shogun, which is only $200 cheaper, and the quality is night and day between the two. I read everything here about how nice the watch is, but I was still really surprised by the quality. I would say this watch is pretty close quality wise to my Oris Divers' 65 and Aquis.

A few pictures:


----------



## Pallaris (Jul 8, 2020)

Looks fantastic...

Is the minute track off around 6?...please tell me thats the distortion on the crystal.


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

That pip looks pretty good from the photos, especially compared to mine. Still awaiting response from Gnomon. I've asked for an exchange or return.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

NS1 said:


> My 143 arrived today from Gnomon and . . . y'up . . . misaligned pip. Other than that, I'm blown away by the quality of the watch and bracelet. I have a Shogun, which is only $200 cheaper, and the quality is night and day between the two. I read everything here about how nice the watch is, but I was still really surprised by the quality. I would say this watch is pretty close quality wise to my Oris Divers' 65 and Aquis.
> 
> A few pictures:
> 
> ...


Stunner

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Some pics it looks off some no. It could be the Chrome surround playing with the light. But it is still definitely off when you look really close









Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

It wouldn't be a Seiko if there wasn't some sort of alignment issue even in their limited edition version. Mine is in transit was about to send a message about selecting a one without alignment issue, as it had been delayed but was shipped earlier than expected. I bought from Europe so a replacement/exchange will be possible.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

I spent the first thirty minutes trying to figure out if the minute tracker was off because I thought the same thing. I even took a picture to enlarge the dial and look at it more closely. Every time I thought it was off, I changed the angle and it looked aligned. Here is the straight on picture (without crystal distortion) that made me think it is acceptable to keep.


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

fallingtitan said:


> Stunner
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


The Alignment is not very bad though, i think if you look close at a lot of the pics here it may be evident.


----------



## Pallaris (Jul 8, 2020)

NS1 said:


> I spent the first thirty minutes trying to figure out if the minute tracker was off because I thought the same thing. I even took a picture to enlarge the dial and look at it more closely. Every time I thought it was off, I changed the angle and it looked aligned. Here is the straight on picture (without crystal distortion) that made me think it is acceptable to keep.
> 
> View attachment 15339237


Looks ok from here...maybe the 5 is worse. Hard to say from the blur.

Think im done buying watches online. Tired of paying to send stuff back.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Times_end said:


> The Alignment is not very bad though, i think if you look close at a lot of the pics here it may be evident.


I can tell yours looks better than mine

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

I'm assuming it's a pretty easy fix to have it better aligned if I send the watch in for service, no?


----------



## iTreelex (Feb 27, 2014)

Having my SPB149 for a couple days now I can't help but admire the SPB147. Love the gilt


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

fallingtitan said:


> I can tell yours looks better than mine
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


I haven't got mine yet, but i will return it if bad


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

Pallaris said:


> Looks ok from here...maybe the 5 is worse. Hard to say from the blur.
> 
> Think im done buying watches online. Tired of paying to send stuff back.





NS1 said:


> I'm assuming it's a pretty easy fix to have it better aligned if I send the watch in for service, no?


Doubt it'a an easy fix to be honest Seiya has a disclaimer about alignment issues for these and probably every Seiko watch he sells. There has been a shift in Tone, with the likely widespread misalignment in this series of watch.


----------



## tentimestwenty (Sep 29, 2017)

Buying any Seiko should be done in person given the extremely high number of these small misalignments. Considering the movements are generally a work of art for the price it seems highly plausible the cases are all outsourced to places with less than usual Japanese standards.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

tentimestwenty said:


> Buying any Seiko should be done in person given the extremely high number of these small misalignments. Considering the movements are generally a work of art for the price it seems highly plausible the cases are all outsourced to places with less than usual Japanese standards.


A work of art is a bit of a stretch. Workhorse is more appropriate.


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

tentimestwenty said:


> Buying any Seiko should be done in person given the extremely high number of these small misalignments. Considering the movements are generally a work of art for the price it seems highly plausible the cases are all outsourced to places with less than usual Japanese standards.


The 6R35 is most certainly not a work of art lol, and the standards dropping is not a valid statement


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

konners said:


> What UK AD, if you don't mind my asking?


Hi, got it here.






Men's Prospex 1965 Recreation Automatic Watch SPB147J1


Prospex 1965 First Japanese Diver's Re-interpretation This specific design is inspired by the 1965 Diver’s watch – the first 150m Diving watch in Japan. Upgraded from the original for increased comfort and higher visibility, it has a clear dial layout, a smaller case size, lower centre of...




www.hillierjewellers.co.uk





They are out of stock now but expecting another order.


----------



## spasta (Oct 5, 2015)

New NATO from DeGriff


----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

seiko_2020070700358.jpg




__
jimanchower


__
Jul 8, 2020


__
spb149


----------



## Pallaris (Jul 8, 2020)

NS1 said:


> I'm assuming it's a pretty easy fix to have it better aligned if I send the watch in for service, no?


The minute track looks printed on the dial...so doubt that can be fixed.


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

Just out of the box. No alignment issues and I'm happy with the look and feel of this iteration. It does seem almost small after wearing turtles and the MM300 (and also an SPB053) for the past couple of years. But it's also a solid piece, built to last. I'll be timing it for the next week or so (I suspect my timegraph needs to retire soon). More as it happens...


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Pallaris said:


> The minute track looks printed on the dial...so doubt that can be fixed.


Yes I'd imagine the entire dial would need to be replaced.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

NS1 said:


> I'm assuming it's a pretty easy fix to have it better aligned if I send the watch in for service, no?


No it's a hole drilled into steel. Needs to be replaced with new one

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

You know, after staring at this watch for the past hour, I think the minute track is slightly misaligned and, depending on the viewing angle, that slight misalignment is either exaggerated or corrected by the crystal's distortion. It's a pretty slight misalignment, though, which has me inclined to keep it without making a fuss or demanding a return.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

fallingtitan said:


> No it's a hole drilled into steel. Needs to be replaced with new one
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


Yeah, I researched it in between staring at the minute track. Not an easy fix at all.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

NS1 said:


> Yeah, I researched it in between staring at the minute track. Not an easy fix at all.


easy to buy a new one and pop it off and put it on yeah annoying to do.


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

JapanJames said:


> Thats my same problem with the oris. I love how thin it is but i fine that at 40mm the dial looks too big. Id like it more at 38mm I guess, or 40 with a thicker bezel. These seikos keep the dial pretty small. Some people have been saying they wear large, but appearance wise I would say they come off smaller due to the small dial. This same thing is why I can wear and enjoy marinemasters but didnt even consider the previous remake of the 62mas.
> 
> BTW, when I looked at 6 of these in a store the day I bought mine, I didnt notice any bezels that were off, but the flaw that I DID notice was that many of them had misalignment between the indices and the ring of hashmarks right outside of the indices. I turned down a much lower production number of the limited one actually due to an alignment issue.


Hi @JapanJames can you please post a picture of what you mean in the misalignment between indices and ring... I can't imagine where. Maybe your sample is good but please put a circle on where to look at so I know when I get mine. Thanks in advance! Cheers..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Sad to read about all the misalignment issues here. No idea why they just can't get it right.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Sambation said:


> Sad to read about all the misalignment issues here. No idea why they just can't get it right.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Because they don't care. If they did, the QC wouldn't be as bad as it is.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Because they don't care. If they did, the QC wouldn't be as bad as it is.


It's because they are not made in Japan. Might say so but it's a lie.


----------



## Donga454 (Aug 7, 2017)

devildog2067 said:


> I tried it. You can physically make the SPB051 bracelet fit (it's a 20mm bracelet with the spring bar holes in almost the same place) if you are willing to muscle the spring bars a tiny bit, but it doesn't fit well and since the SPB0521 bracelet is straight across at the bottom as well as the top, it'll tend to rotate outward and not sit flush. The 14x bracelet will NOT fit on the SPB051 due to the extra material in the end link. The end links will NOT swap between the bracelets (I didn't try, but I measured, the SPB051 center link is wider).
> 
> It's a shame, I thought the 051 bracelet was nicer too. Not quality wise, the 14x bracelet is well made, but the other bracelet has got a much more distinctive style to it that's much less Submariner / oyster-bracelet like.


Thank you for the feedback! I really appreciate it. I felt the SPB051 bracelet had a more distinctive look as well.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

denisd said:


> Just out of the box. No alignment issues and I'm happy with the look and feel of this iteration. It does seem almost small after wearing turtles and the MM300 (and also an SPB053) for the past couple of years. But it's also a solid piece, built to last. I'll be timing it for the next week or so (I suspect my timegraph needs to retire soon). More as it happens...
> View attachment 15339399


Would you be able to take some side by side photos with the MM300 and the turtle? I have those two watches, and I'm curious about the size comparison, thanks!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> Thanks
> 
> This is also about to be super subjective.
> 
> ...


@ck2k01 thanks for your reply... I hear ya and so true our taste changes as time goes by... ptobably it depends on our mood, the season perhaps... who knows. 
Also, I agree with you regarding wearing our expensive (to us) timepiece that we might damage it, I don't want to baby my watches but.... cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hmmm, I love the look of this watch but the model I want seems to be sold out everywhere. When is this supposed to come out in Vancouver Canada?


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Tomatoes11 said:


> Hmmm, I love the look of this watch but the model I want seems to be sold out everywhere. When is this supposed to come out in Vancouver Canada?


Which one are you looking for? I have the blue dial that I'm likely going to return.


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

Blue dial one preferably but I am okay with the grey dial if I have to settle.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Tomatoes11 said:


> Blue dial one preferably but I am okay with the grey dial if I have to settle.


PM sent


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Which one are you looking for? I have the blue dial that I'm likely going to return.


The LE? Why ?


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Galaga said:


> The LE? Why ?


I got both the gray and blue dial...knowing I'd return one or the other. The gray is awesome and the blue is more muted than I thought.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> I got both the gray and blue dial...knowing I'd return one or the other. The gray is awesome and the blue is more muted than I thought.


Please Send me a PM and tell me what you want for it.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

aalin13 said:


> Would you be able to take some side by side photos with the MM300 and the turtle? I have those two watches, and I'm curious about the size comparison, thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Not @denisd but hopefully this can help:


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

Sambation said:


> Not @denisd but hopefully this can help:
> 
> View attachment 15339724


Wow, just as I suspected, the picture really doesn't express he difference between the models. The turtle, which is 44mm looks almost smaller. It really isn't the case on the wrist. Does anyone else find that the wristshots of the new 62Mas make it look much larger than it actually is?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> I got both the gray and blue dial...knowing I'd return one or the other. The gray is awesome and the blue is more muted than I thought.


That's nice to hear about the grey

Do you still have your blue mm300?

I imagine it's stiff competition for the 149.


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

fallingtitan said:


> thanks for watching!!!!
> man I was trying to make it short i cut out alot i wanted to say lol. sometimes when its a seiko watch its long review.
> 
> If I wasn't scared of missing out on the Limited I'd go to my local Elite Seiko AD and pick one out for sure. Maybe in Grey. If i ever flip the grey-blue. i doubt it but who knows. I know I can buy another insert from my ad he can order it for me and fix it but its not that that bad so I will leave it.
> ...


awesome video! I subscribed


----------



## savago (May 18, 2018)

It seems the blue version is sold out at seiya... I'm glad I've ordered one.


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

aalin13 said:


> Would you be able to take some side by side photos with the MM300 and the turtle? I have those two watches, and I'm curious about the size comparison, thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


As per your request, here are a few quick and dirty wrist shots (its a busy day). Seen from above, you can't really tell much difference - but it's there. The side shots give you a better idea. The SPB147 is a much smaller watch than you could tell by looking at these pictures.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Sambation said:


> Not @denisd but hopefully this can help:
> 
> View attachment 15339724





denisd said:


> As per your request, here are a few quick and dirty wrist shots (its a busy day). Seen from above, you can't really tell much difference - but it's there. The side shots give you a better idea. The SPB147 is a much smaller watch than you could tell by looking at these pictures.
> View attachment 15339781
> 
> View attachment 15339782
> ...


Thanks guys for sharing photos. It does look like a little more compact than the other two, but not significantly so in photos. I suspect in person the difference will be more obvious.

Can't wait for these to land in store here so I can have a look in person.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

denisd said:


> Wow, just as I suspected, the picture really doesn't express he difference between the models. The turtle, which is 44mm looks almost smaller. It really isn't the case on the wrist. Does anyone else find that the wristshots of the new 62Mas make it look much larger than it actually is?


This is what's been throwing me off since day one. I need to get it in hand to really tell how bit it will wear, but to my eye it keeps looking large though a few owners have told me it doesn't 

Perhaps it doesn't have the magic quotient of Seiko lugs/wearing smaller, but wears more true to size?


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Back on waffle


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

babbsky said:


> Hi @JapanJames can you please post a picture of what you mean in the misalignment between indices and ring... I can't imagine where. Maybe your sample is good but please put a circle on where to look at so I know when I get mine. Thanks in advance! Cheers..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey; the one I bought has good alignment so I can't post a pic. The easy way to tell is first compare the top index with the top marker right above it, and if it seems like it might be off a bit, check how the left index and the date wheel look compared to their closest markers. If its off by a bit then either the left or right index will look a bit higher than the marker right next to it, and the other index on the opposite side will look lower.

It's hard to tell with the bottom index because the text around it is uneven.

Also try closing one eye and looking straight on. It might feel off when it actually isnt when looking with both eyes open due to 1 of your eyes being dominant and the distance being short.

I didnt see any that were really horrible. I have a darth tuna with a chapter ring off by a good milimeter; nothing like 
that.

If you can check for imperfections before purchasing, I suggest looking at:

1. The alignment of the indices and the minute ring.
2. Bezel pip alignment (although all the ones I saw were perfect)
3. Finish of the bezel (some can be a bit uneven in places)
4. Finish around the drilled lugs (saw some with more widely drilled holes and others with it super clean)


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

ahonobaka said:


> This is what's been throwing me off since day one. I need to get it in hand to really tell how bit it will wear, but to my eye it keeps looking large though a few owners have told me it doesn't
> 
> Perhaps it doesn't have the magic quotient of Seiko lugs/wearing smaller, but wears more true to size?


This is for 1 main reason, when compared to these other watches. It's not a cushion case; the case is only like .5 mm wider than the bezel. There are people saying that the width of the bezel bothers them, but if it had a narrow bezel it would appear even bigger. Everything is relative with the feel of size on the watches.

If you wear long sleeve shirts, you'll absolutely notice how much smaller it is by how well it fits under the cuff compared to those watches.


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

I've had a reply from Gnomon regarding my off-center bezel pip situation. They have explained that it isn't a defect, and that misalignments have long been a character of Seiko, but have offered to an exchange, which I've accepted. I'm awaiting details on how to proceed with the exchange now. They did offer a credit if I wanted to keep the watch, but I would prefer an example that is properly aligned. I'll update later on how everything goes.


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

iwhelan said:


> I've had a reply from Gnomon regarding my off-center bezel pip situation. They have explained that it isn't a defect, and that misalignments have long been a character of Seiko, but have offered to an exchange, which I've accepted. I'm awaiting details on how to proceed with the exchange now. They did offer a credit if I wanted to keep the watch, but I would prefer an example that is properly aligned. I'll update later on how everything goes.


It's not a bug, it's a feature!

😁


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

boatswain said:


> That's nice to hear about the grey
> 
> Do you still have your blue mm300?
> 
> I imagine it's stiff competition for the 149.


I do still have it... No comparison


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

It wears smaller than the pictures might indicate.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

barewrist said:


> awesome video! I subscribed


Thanks for the support 

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

Tomatoes11 said:


> Hmmm, I love the look of this watch but the model I want seems to be sold out everywhere. When is this supposed to come out in Vancouver Canada?


@Tomatoes11 
Hi also from YVR, where did you check around here? Did you check in Metrotown? Please let me know too. Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

Hope you guys aren't tired of pictures of these watches





  








SPB149 dial




__
jimanchower


__
Jul 9, 2020








click to embiggen


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

BESIDE MY BLUE LAGOON SKX MOD! for sale btw


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

JapanJames said:


> Hey; the one I bought has good alignment so I can't post a pic. The easy way to tell is first compare the top index with the top marker right above it, and if it seems like it might be off a bit, check how the left index and the date wheel look compared to their closest markers. If its off by a bit then either the left or right index will look a bit higher than the marker right next to it, and the other index on the opposite side will look lower.
> 
> It's hard to tell with the bottom index because the text around it is uneven.
> 
> ...


@JapanJames 
Thank you so much for the detailed description and suggestions on what to look for when purchasing, I'll definitely look at those. Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

I have 2 seiko watches both misaligned i'm guessing the this will be no different. It's begun to temper my expectations.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> I do still have it... No comparison


Awesome Cap.

The 143 and the mm300 would be a sweet seiko pairing. 

As you know I was pondering the mm300 but then got happily distracted by the 143.

I could see myself still chasing down the mm300 though one day.

I wouldn't say no to seeing a pic or 10 of the 143 and mm300 together


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sambation said:


> Back on waffle
> 
> View attachment 15339846


Great shot Sambation 

Dial looks great there.

I think I will be hard pressed to give the bracelet a long run before trying out various rubber straps. It just looks so good and right at home like that.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Makes me want the 143

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Great shot Sambation
> 
> Dial looks great there.
> 
> I think I will be hard pressed to give the bracelet a long run before trying out various rubber straps. It just looks so good and right at home like that.


It's really an amazing and interesting dial. It kinda goes through in pictures but you will admire it in all its true splendor when you lay your eyes on it in the flesh (hopefully soon!).


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

babbsky said:


> @Tomatoes11
> Hi also from YVR, where did you check around here? Did you check in Metrotown? Please let me know too. Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just checked the usual websites like seya and Sakura so I don't know which actual physical stores might carry them in yvr. When I used the store finder on the Seiko Canada website it just showed Christine Jewellers and some place in Metrotown That might carry them. It wasn't listed on the Christine jewellers website so I doubt anyone carries them here yet. I could be wrong though.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Love this watch. Ran +2 the first day. Trying it out on the Uncle Seiko Tropic strap:


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

NS1 said:


> Love this watch. Ran +2 the first day. Trying it out on the Uncle Seiko Tropic strap:
> 
> [/ATTACH type="full" alt="15340830"]15340830[/ATTACH]
> 
> [/ATTACH type="full" alt="15340831"]15340831[/ATTACH]


Looks great on there 

I'm digging my US waffle but I look forward to trying the watch out on a non-US tropic too when special spring bars that I need for it to work come in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

ck2k01 said:


> Looks great on there
> 
> I'm digging my US waffle but I look forward to trying the watch out on a non-US tropic too when special spring bars that I need for it to work come in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Curious, which tropic do you have? I've read good things about Meraud, Baltic and Borealis.


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

jimanchower said:


> Quick tip for new SPB149 owners on bracelet sizing: When you take the watch out of the box, use a springbar tool to remove the bracelet. Install the supplied silicone strap, reusing the springbars. Next, put the bracelet back in the box and put it away, because this thing is MADE to be worn on the strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you looked at any other straps to put on it?


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

JapanJames said:


> Thats my same problem with the oris. I love how thin it is but i fine that at 40mm the dial looks too big. Id like it more at 38mm I guess, or 40 with a thicker bezel. These seikos keep the dial pretty small. Some people have been saying they wear large, but appearance wise I would say they come off smaller due to the small dial. This same thing is why I can wear and enjoy marinemasters but didnt even consider the previous remake of the 62mas.
> 
> BTW, when I looked at 6 of these in a store the day I bought mine, I didnt notice any bezels that were off, but the flaw that I DID notice was that many of them had misalignment between the indices and the ring of hashmarks right outside of the indices. I turned down a much lower production number of the limited one actually due to an alignment issue.


Can you give more detail in terms of the misalignment? I can't see where you would see the outside hashmarks. I thought the chapter ring was reflective.


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

iwhelan said:


> I've received a SBDC107 today and unfortunately it too has the off-center bezel pip. What the heck, Seiko? I've notified the seller, who has a good reputation. I've asked if it can be exchanged or if I'll have to do a simple refund. What a bummer. I won't be satisfied just accepting this, especially at the price.
> View attachment 15337774


Yeah that one is really noticeable.


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

tentimestwenty said:


> Buying any Seiko should be done in person given the extremely high number of these small misalignments. Considering the movements are generally a work of art for the price it seems highly plausible the cases are all outsourced to places with less than usual Japanese standards.


This is why I buy 2.


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

Tomatoes11 said:


> I just checked the usual websites like seya and Sakura so I don't know which actual physical stores might carry them in yvr. When I used the store finder on the Seiko Canada website it just showed Christine Jewellers and some place in Metrotown That might carry them. It wasn't listed on the Christine jewellers website so I doubt anyone carries them here yet. I could be wrong though.


@Tomatoes11 
I see. I just called Christines Jewellers at Aberdeen, they're expecting end of July hopefully we could see it first hand. I don't remember the name of the watch shop that sells Seiko in Metrotown, they are along side TnT Supermarket, if you in the area they might have it... before the lockdown, I saw they had the new Sumo Green and Black as well as the 200M and SPB051... meaning they will carry also the newly introduced Seiko. Cheers!

Btw try online bezelhouse and Halifaxwatches I saw they were taking pre-orders but I like to see the watch in the flesh before buying.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

NS1 said:


> Love this watch. Ran +2 the first day. Trying it out on the Uncle Seiko Tropic strap:
> 
> View attachment 15340830
> 
> ...


@NS1 
Nice combo! Looks great on your wrist.. 
Can you please take a picture of the watch lay flat on a table... I want to see the entire Uncle Seiko Tropic strap with the watch. Thanks in advance! Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

spasta said:


> New NATO from DeGriff
> View attachment 15339390
> 
> View attachment 15339457


dam this makes me want the grey one! 147? ahhhh!


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

Tomatoes11 said:


> I just checked the usual websites like seya and Sakura so I don't know which actual physical stores might carry them in yvr. When I used the store finder on the Seiko Canada website it just showed Christine Jewellers and some place in Metrotown That might carry them. It wasn't listed on the Christine jewellers website so I doubt anyone carries them here yet. I could be wrong though.


Call them. Calling is how I found out from my dealer. Never got listed in the site.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

creepy ross said:


> Curious, which tropic do you have? I've read good things about Meraud, Baltic and Borealis.


NTH. Doc made them for a bit a little ways back.

Back when I was comparing tropics, maybe 2 years or so ago, it ended up proving the option that offered the most of what I was looking for, in a relatively short length.

But I honestly forget the details about it that spoke to me back when, because it subsequently became my "good enough to stop looking/paying attention," "one and only" tropic 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

ck2k01 said:


> NTH. Doc made them for a bit a little ways back.
> 
> Back when I was comparing tropics, maybe 2 years or so ago, it ended up proving the option that offered the most of what I was looking for, in a relatively short length.
> 
> ...


Got it, thanks. Are you using the slim fat spring bars from Toxic (or whatever they're called now)?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

barewrist said:


> Can you give more detail in terms of the misalignment? I can't see where you would see the outside hashmarks. I thought the chapter ring was reflective.


They're not on the rehaut. They're printed on the dial immediately behind the indices. I don't know how the alignment would get messed up between the indices which are on the dial face and the outer hashmarks that are also on the dial face; maybe the dial being slightly rotated to one side at the time in the production process when the indices are added? All I know is that somehow its happening on some percentage of these watches.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

JapanJames said:


> They're not on the rehaut. They're printed on the dial immediately behind the indices. I don't know how the alignment would get messed up between the indices which are on the dial face and the outer hashmarks that are also on the dial face; maybe the dial being slightly rotated to one side at the time in the production process when the indices are added? All I know is that somehow its happening on some percentage of these watches.


Thanks for the specifics!


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Really nice but don’t want to play the Seiko lottery, just line things up properly Seiko!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

creepy ross said:


> Got it, thanks. Are you using the slim fat spring bars from Toxic (or whatever they're called now)?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Ya.

The NTH tropic holes are 1.5mm.

I checked that I can get 1.8mm bars in there easily enough.

So the Ute Seiko Style Slim Fats (incoming)-being 1.78mm in the middle with 1.1mm tips-should do the trick for compatibility.

Ute also sells the reverse-Fatty Norms that are 2.5mm in the middle with 0.8mm tips. I also picked up a pair of these so that I can use the US waffle with non-Seiko watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Next to the DOXA Sub 200.


----------



## heffergm (Feb 8, 2020)

Is no one else really put off by the fact that a huge visual queue of the 62mas, the large unbroken index at 12, has been divided in half? It really kills me that they did that, it's probably THE defining dial characteristic of the 62mas for me.

Anyone compared the SPB143 to a San Martin 62mas? At least when they ripped it off they left the 12 o'clock index alone


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

heffergm said:


> Is no one else really put off by the fact that a huge visual queue of the 62mas, the large unbroken index at 12, has been divided in half? It really kills me that they did that, it's probably THE defining dial characteristic of the 62mas for me.
> 
> Anyone compared the SPB143 to a San Martin 62mas? At least when they ripped it off they left the 12 o'clock index alone


I agree that the unbroken index looks better, but I don't think Seiko intended for this to be an actual 62MAS reissue - the SLA037 was the reissue.

I also have the San Martin 62MAS reissue (actually it's for sale...only worn once) and I have to admit, I find it much more impressive than the SBP143. Seiko tends to get a lot right with their watches, but they can never seem to get it all the way right.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Trying it out on ISOfrane. Looks good or too coarse? Thoughts?


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> Ya.
> 
> The NTH tropic holes are 1.5mm.
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity, is the standard tip size for non seiko watches .8?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

ryan850 said:


> Out of curiosity, is the standard tip size for non seiko watches .8?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Ish.

I've seen .075mm (small end) to 1.1mm (Seiko), so I've always assumed around 0.8mm is pretty standard.

E.g.,

0.8mm:









Standard Diameter Replacement Watch Strap Spring Bars


These are quality standard size spring bar pins supplied in a pack of 3 pieces. Spring bars are used to fit a watch strap to your watch. Main Body Diameter: 1.78mm Tip Diameter: 0.8mm Tip Length: 0.9mm Our replacement spring bars are the SST type which means that that have a thicker shoulder...




www.watchgecko.com







Please Log In











2.5mm Fat Stainless Steel Spring Bars


These heavy duty, high quality spring bars are great for dive watches! We have 2.5mm fat 316L stainless steel bars in 18mm, 19mm, 20mm, 21mm, 22mm or 24mm.




holbensfinewatchbands.com





0.75-1.0mm:



The Highest Quality Swiss Made Spring Bars



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> Ish.
> 
> I've seen .075mm (small end) to 1.1mm (Seiko), so I've always assumed around 0.8mm is pretty standard.
> 
> ...


Thanks! That's very helpful. I always wondered what the standard sizes were.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sambation said:


> Trying it out on ISOfrane. Looks good or too coarse? Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 15341822
> 
> ...


Looks just ok for me. Not something I would put on if I had this watch but that's personal preference. I think the waffle strap suit it much better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

rcorreale said:


> Looks just ok for me. Not something I would put on if I had this watch but that's personal preference. I think the waffle strap suit it much better.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I agree, I put it back on the waffle. Thanks for your reply


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

So, since I was "meh" on the diver's extension, I thought when I was first checking out the watch that I might eventually test the compatibility of the MM clasp on the bracelet (I like its mechanism-kind of sort of a quick adjust feature). But then I got preoccupied 

Well, I was listening to an AverageBros video comparison involving the SBDC101 this morning, and he mentioned that he might try the clasp swap, since the two respective clasps are both 18mm and use spring bars for connecting to the links.

This reminded me to go ahead and give it a try.

I'm pleased to report that the MM clasp is indeed compatible.

And it's an easy swap-all you need is a spring bar tool since you're just dealing with two spring bars.

You can source the MM clasp readily on the bay for around $75-100 on average.

The mix of Ti and SS with the MM clasp and an SS bracelet never bothered me on the SKX mod I've always used the clasp with (specifically on a Uncle Seiko oyster). YMMV.

I'll probably put the MM clasp back on my SKX mod and just source another MM clasp in the future if I decide I want that functionality and I begin wearing the 62 mas dinero on the bracelet more.

But just so everyone who might be interested knows 














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

Did you need to add another link to the bracelet with that extension since it doesn't have that extra articulating piece of the original?


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

heffergm said:


> Is no one else really put off by the fact that a huge visual queue of the 62mas, the large unbroken index at 12, has been divided in half? It really kills me that they did that, it's probably THE defining dial characteristic of the 62mas for me.
> 
> Anyone compared the SPB143 to a San Martin 62mas? At least when they ripped it off they left the 12 o'clock index alone


i reviewed the san martin 62mas but it wont upload for a couple months. i think i was a bit hard on it. after my review i watched others on youtube and seems everyone likes it. i took the lost and sold it so fast.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

iwhelan said:


> Did you need to add another link to the bracelet with that extension since it doesn't have that extra articulating piece of the original?


Didn't try it on the watch to check fit. Was more just curious as a proof of concept.

But that and just using the ratcheting mechanism would seem to suffice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> So, since I was "meh" on the diver's extension, I thought when I was first checking out the watch that I might eventually test the compatibility of the MM clasp on the bracelet (I like its mechanism-kind of sort of a quick adjust feature). But then I got preoccupied
> 
> Well, I was listening to an AverageBros video comparison involving the SBDC101 this morning, and he mentioned that he might try the clasp swap, since the two respective clasps are both 18mm and use spring bars for connecting to the links.
> 
> ...


That's a good idea. 

Can we see it on the wrist CK?

I could see trying that out. I will give the stock clasp a try first.


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

Sambation said:


> Trying it out on ISOfrane. Looks good or too coarse? Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 15341822
> 
> ...


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

That's awesome!!

Do you have to change the amount of links you take out when doing the swap?



ck2k01 said:


> So, since I was "meh" on the diver's extension, I thought when I was first checking out the watch that I might eventually test the compatibility of the MM clasp on the bracelet (I like its mechanism-kind of sort of a quick adjust feature). But then I got preoccupied
> 
> Well, I was listening to an AverageBros video comparison involving the SBDC101 this morning, and he mentioned that he might try the clasp swap, since the two respective clasps are both 18mm and use spring bars for connecting to the links.
> 
> ...


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

Have you guys found the 143 or 149 in stock anywhere?


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

barewrist said:


> Have you guys found the 143 or 149 in stock anywhere?


DM me. I have one...brand new.


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

ck2k01 said:


> Ya.
> 
> The NTH tropic holes are 1.5mm.
> 
> ...


Thanks for confirming. Need to order in anticipation of landing a 620MAS sooner or later

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DR Da-da (Apr 8, 2013)

barewrist said:


> Have you guys found the 143 or 149 in stock anywhere?


One local A.D. called me back this week after inquiring w/ Seiko specifically about the SPB143; he said Seiko told him "soon." He didn't know if that meant in July, August, or later. Also, I do not know if this info pertained to all four variants of this model or just the 143. So, it seems like at least a few more weeks of waiting in the U.S., if not another month.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

iwhelan said:


> Did you need to add another link to the bracelet with that extension since it doesn't have that extra articulating piece of the original?





boatswain said:


> That's a good idea.
> 
> Can we see it on the wrist CK?
> 
> I could see trying that out. I will give the stock clasp a try first.





barewrist said:


> That's awesome!!
> 
> Do you have to change the amount of links you take out when doing the swap?


Since a few asked for more info or pics, I reinstalled the MM clasp (I had already switched it back to my SKX).

The bracelet wears a tad tighter with the shorter MM clasp. So you'd want to account for that in terms of links or micro adjust holes.

I've always used the ratcheting diver's extension on the MM clasp as a sort of quick adjust. So I didn't need to any links between that and moving out to the final set of micro adjust holes (I had been on the second set of holes from the last on the original clasp).

EDIT: Oh, and the MM clasp is bulkier. Worth it for me for the functionality.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

babbsky said:


> @NS1
> Nice combo! Looks great on your wrist..
> Can you please take a picture of the watch lay flat on a table... I want to see the entire Uncle Seiko Tropic strap with the watch. Thanks in advance! Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here you go. I added in a comparison picture with the Oris Divers 65 on a tropic strap and a Shogun for size comparison. For those familiar with the Divers' 65, I will say that, despite the bigger mid case and diameter, the Seiko visually looks pretty comparable size wise on my wrist.


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

Speaking of comparisons, here's pretty decent shot (in terms of proportions) of the SPB053 next to the spb147. Both lovely but one is definitely easier to wear than the other.











Sambation said:


> Next to the DOXA Sub 200.
> 
> View attachment 15341592


Interesting comparison. If you had to choose one of them, which would it be?


Sambation said:


> Next to the DOXA Sub 200.
> 
> View attachment 15341592
> 
> ...


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

denisd said:


> Speaking of comparisons, here's pretty decent shot (in terms of proportions) of the SPB053 next to the spb147. Both lovely but one is definitely easier to wear than the other.
> View attachment 15342513
> 
> 
> Interesting comparison. If you had to choose one of them, which would it be?


The Seiko 1: much more accurate; 2. has nicer finishing; 3. much better lume; 4. drilled lugs; 5. nicer dial.

The Sub 200 is a very nice watch to look at though.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Talk about accurate. My 143 ran +2 the first day and ran perfect on day 2.

Has there been an improvement to the movement as part of making the 6R35 that is responsible for the significantly better accuracy being generally reported or is it simply better quality control when leaving the factory?


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

NS1 said:


> Talk about accurate. My 143 ran +2 the first day and ran perfect on day 2.
> 
> Has there been an improvement to the movement as part of making the 6R35 that is responsible for the significantly better accuracy being generally reported or is it simply better quality control when leaving the factory?


Anecdotal as it may be, my 6R35 has very good positional variance, quite similar to the 8L35 in my MM300. Every other Seiko movement I've owned, 6R15s, 4Rs, 7Ss, have all been hit or miss.


----------



## 417WIS (Oct 19, 2019)

I just received a SBDC107 / SPB149 and I'm quite impressed with accuracy and build quality. In the past three days its been -1 sec per day. Everything seems perfectly aligned, too. I might change the bracelet to a Strapcode Super-O. Does anyone know if the Strapcode for the original 62MAS reinterpretation (SBDC051 SPB051) will fit?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

It certainly seems that in a random, albeit small, sample size being reported here that the accuracy is looking good.



(That's my power of positive thinking coming to bear)


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

boatswain said:


> It certainly seems that in a random, albeit small, sample size being reported here that the accuracy is looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> (That's my power of positive thinking coming to bear)


I'm coming up on day 17, worn 24-7 and showing +5spd.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

weirdestwizard said:


> I'm coming up on day 17, worn 24-7 and showing +5spd.


Total?!


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

The place in Metrotown doesn’t have one. I thought they did but it was the sbdc051 or something.

Anyways, the limited edition sbdc107 seems to be back in stock at Seiyajapan. I pulled the trigger. Hope I escape the import charges like last time I ordered from Seiya.


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Total?!


5 second per day sorry


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

+2.5s/day after almost 1 week. worn everyday.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Funny with these comparisons since I had a Oris diver 65 that i sold then purchased a Doxa Sub200 that was sold for the deposit on the grey dial Seiko, I ready with new straps!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

weirdestwizard said:


> 5 second per day sorry


That's still pretty excellent. 
I'd be thrilled if I got that.


----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

govdubspeedgo said:


> Funny with these comparisons since I had a Oris diver 65 that i sold then purchased a Doxa Sub200 that was sold for the deposit on the grey dial Seiko, I ready with new straps!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This post is pretty serendipitous to me, as I sold an Oris 65 a couple of months ago, recently picked up a SPB149, and today started looking at Doxas again. And I have that same Barton canvas strap.

I'd be interested to hear your thoughts on the three watches and how they compare. I could see myself picking up a Doxa of some flavor at some point.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

The rain let up (a bit) so I was able to grab some better lighting of today's project.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

Sambation said:


> Yeah I agree, I put it back on the waffle. Thanks for your reply


I think the waffle looks best so far! A tropic would look sweet too. I'm generally a fan of having the strap be 1 shade lighter than the dial, to make the dial pop. For this watch, I think an olive drab nato and grey nato would be a perfect fit.

Edit: James Stacey has his spb143 on all of those straps on his instagram, and indeed they all look amazing!


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

jimanchower said:


> This post is pretty serendipitous to me, as I sold an Oris 65 a couple of months ago, recently picked up a SPB149, and today started looking at Doxas again. And I have that same Barton canvas strap.
> 
> I'd be interested to hear your thoughts on the three watches and how they compare. I could see myself picking up a Doxa of some flavor at some point.


My timeless limited Oris was a really nice watch, almost felt too dressy for me
loved the rubber strap, best tropic rubber hands down!!!
loved the no date
loved the bezel feel/action
loved the weight
hated the weak lume
grew tired of the green dial/bronze accents
did flip to assist with the purchase of a Grand Seiko SBGN005 which i still love









the Doxa sub200 divingstar yellow picked up
to replace the missing dive watch after the Oris left the collection
but I found the case size specs odd, felt fat, short and heavy
loved the bracelet 
loved the case finishing
hated the lume
hated the way the bracelet matched to the case
hated the weird twisted lug design
hated the bezel feel/action
yellow grew tiring 
flipped fairly quickly after learning of the SPB143









I hoping the Seiko is a cross between the two, more of a tool feel then the Oris but less chunky and heavy then the Doxa, also went with the grey so i'm not flipping due to dial color, which might have caused me to dump the two previous, also owned a Seiko turtle great white that I flipped fairly quickly due to being irritated by the misaligned chapter ring so hopefully I get a good SPB143.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

For folks buying an SPB14x from a US AD, are you expecting - or did you already get - a discount? Or is everyone expecting to pay full retail, at least for a while after launch? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Iron swan said:


> I think the waffle looks best so far! A tropic would look sweet too. I'm generally a fan of having the strap be 1 shade lighter than the dial, to make the dial pop. For this watch, I think an olive drab nato and grey nato would be a perfect fit.
> 
> Edit: James Stacey has his spb143 on all of those straps on his instagram, and indeed they all look amazing!


Indeed it looks great on Tropic!


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

NS1 said:


> Here you go. I added in a comparison picture with the Oris Divers 65 on a tropic strap and a Shogun for size comparison. For those familiar with the Divers' 65, I will say that, despite the bigger mid case and diameter, the Seiko visually looks pretty comparable size wise on my wrist.
> 
> View attachment 15342489
> 
> ...


@NS1 
Thank you so much for the photos of full strap and comparison with Oris and Shogun... I like the Seiko 143 everytime I see it especially this Tropic strap... will order soon. Cheers!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

*Here is mine from Singapore.








*compared to my first omega in space.








with my omega seamaster professional 300m


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

tentimestwenty said:


> Buying any Seiko should be done in person given the extremely high number of these small misalignments. Considering the movements are generally a work of art for the price it seems highly plausible the cases are all outsourced to places with less than usual Japanese standards.


Work of art? You're thinking of a different brand, it's called GRAND Seiko.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

iwhelan said:


> I've had a reply from Gnomon regarding my off-center bezel pip situation. They have explained that it isn't a defect, and that misalignments have long been a character of Seiko, but have offered to an exchange, which I've accepted. I'm awaiting details on how to proceed with the exchange now. They did offer a credit if I wanted to keep the watch, but I would prefer an example that is properly aligned. I'll update later on how everything goes.


Anders is so awesome. Bought 5-6 watches from them over the last couple of years and they really are pleasant to deal with. Highly recommend.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Tomatoes11 said:


> I just checked the usual websites like seya and Sakura so I don't know which actual physical stores might carry them in yvr. When I used the store finder on the Seiko Canada website it just showed Christine Jewellers and some place in Metrotown That might carry them. It wasn't listed on the Christine jewellers website so I doubt anyone carries them here yet. I could be wrong though.


i sent christines jewellers an email- have been speaking to Alez. End if July most likely.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> So, since I was "meh" on the diver's extension, I thought when I was first checking out the watch that I might eventually test the compatibility of the MM clasp on the bracelet (I like its mechanism-kind of sort of a quick adjust feature). But then I got preoccupied
> 
> Well, I was listening to an AverageBros video comparison involving the SBDC101 this morning, and he mentioned that he might try the clasp swap, since the two respective clasps are both 18mm and use spring bars for connecting to the links.
> 
> ...


wow thanks so much! So doing this, love the ratchet adjustability as my wrist does change shape often

edit: just bought one off eBay thanks for your recommendation!


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

For the guys, who have the bracelet: how thick is the clasp with the extension? Is it a counterweight to the watch head or is it possible to change it to a flatter clasp? And if so, does anybody have a suggestion to which one would be compatible?


Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

The 143 takes on the DOXA Sub 200


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

So for the early adopters, how is this watch a week or two in? Is the honeymoon period still there or are you drifting to other watches? How is this watch compared to others at this price point like Oris, Longines, Doxa etc? No sign of the 149 in the UK yet but will looking to pick one of these up to finish a 3 watch collection so hoping they are up to scratch! I certainly like the design more than any other watch at this price point and would have to go upto the likes a seamaster to find something that visually interests me as much. Also for the approx 6.5 inch writers, how is this wearing? I don't like large watches but it looks like it has a really nice profile.


----------



## Mr Happy (Jan 29, 2019)

NS1 said:


> Love this watch. Ran +2 the first day. Trying it out on the Uncle Seiko Tropic strap:
> 
> View attachment 15340830
> 
> ...


Looks great!, It is the perfect combination, beautiful photos, thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## sreed1927 (Jan 22, 2011)

denisd said:


> Speaking of comparisons, here's pretty decent shot (in terms of proportions) of the SPB053 next to the spb147. Both lovely but one is definitely easier to wear than the other.
> View attachment 15342513
> 
> 
> Interesting comparison. If you had to choose one of them, which would it be?


----------



## sreed1927 (Jan 22, 2011)

I recently picked up the SPB051 and find it to perfect for my wrist as I love the size, fit and the stainless steel bracelet. I told myself I would hold out to see these new pieces and specifically that gilt dial. Great combo you have. I can see both existing in the collection.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Just landed one hour ago. I didn't waste any time resizing the bracelet and trying it on:


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

kyle1234c said:


> So for the early adopters, how is this watch a week or two in? Is the honeymoon period still there or are you drifting to other watches? How is this watch compared to others at this price point like Oris, Longines, Doxa etc? No sign of the 149 in the UK yet but will looking to pick one of these up to finish a 3 watch collection so hoping they are up to scratch! I certainly like the design more than any other watch at this price point and would have to go upto the likes a seamaster to find something that visually interests me as much. Also for the approx 6.5 inch writers, how is this wearing? I don't like large watches but it looks like it has a really nice profile.


143 here. Honeymoon still going strong. It's on par with other similarly priced watches and even surpasses them. Very accurate, strap monster and always interesting with that dial.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

147 here. Still enjoying it. I sold the SBDC051 months ago because it was too big even though I love the style. This one is just the right size. A watch lover must have a nice Seiko in the collection and this is it.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Iron swan said:


> I think the waffle looks best so far! A tropic would look sweet too. I'm generally a fan of having the strap be 1 shade lighter than the dial, to make the dial pop. For this watch, I think an olive drab nato and grey nato would be a perfect fit.
> 
> Edit: James Stacey has his spb143 on all of those straps on his instagram, and indeed they all look amazing!


It does indeed look good on an olive nato 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RIB333 (Sep 13, 2009)

149 here, early owner.
All good. Flossed the crown and changed the spring bars. Bezel action has worked in nicely. Time keeping was real good initially but seems to have sped up. Just demagnetized it since it was near some computer equipment.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

RIB333 said:


> 149 here, early owner.
> All good. Flossed the crown and changed the spring bars. Bezel action has worked in nicely. Time keeping was real good initially but seems to have sped up. Just demagnetized it since it was near some computer equipment.


What spring bars you got and why the swap?

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

kyle1234c said:


> So for the early adopters, how is this watch a week or two in? Is the honeymoon period still there or are you drifting to other watches? How is this watch compared to others at this price point like Oris, Longines, Doxa etc? No sign of the 149 in the UK yet but will looking to pick one of these up to finish a 3 watch collection so hoping they are up to scratch! I certainly like the design more than any other watch at this price point and would have to go upto the likes a seamaster to find something that visually interests me as much. Also for the approx 6.5 inch writers, how is this wearing? I don't like large watches but it looks like it has a really nice profile.


Got my SPB149 about five days ago and I'm still really high on it. After I placed the order I had doubts about it after I ordered but those evaporated as soon as I opened the box.

I've become really picky about the proportions of watches. I used to think that I only liked smaller/thinner watches, but then I found myself wearing my SKX and leaving my 40mm Oris 65 in the safe. I sold the Oris a few months ago after almost 4 years of ownership. I thought really hard about buying a SLA017 or even SLA037 but I realized that I would probably have the same complaint about it as I did with the Oris: too much dial for such a small bezel. So I decided that what I wanted was a Goldilocks watch between the Oris and the SKX, and the SPB fit the bill.

I got the SPB149 to celebrate a milestone birthday, and since I was shopping the SLA017/037 I certainly could have gone the BB58 route, and while it's absolutely the better watch in terms of specs it just doesn't give me the same feeling when I look at it. And I say this somewhat jokingly, but when I'm at the beach in a couple of weeks and a friend says, "Hey is that a new watch? What kind is it?" there's no answer I'd rather have besides "Seiko."


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

kyle1234c said:


> So for the early adopters, how is this watch a week or two in? Is the honeymoon period still there or are you drifting to other watches? How is this watch compared to others at this price point like Oris, Longines, Doxa etc? No sign of the 149 in the UK yet but will looking to pick one of these up to finish a 3 watch collection so hoping they are up to scratch! I certainly like the design more than any other watch at this price point and would have to go upto the likes a seamaster to find something that visually interests me as much. Also for the approx 6.5 inch writers, how is this wearing? I don't like large watches but it looks like it has a really nice profile.


I got mine last week. Problem was I was still in a hardcore honey moon with my 2 week old stowa. Could not get it off wrist. I love the 63mas it's awesome. Every time I catch it on my wrist during the day I think wow what a beauty. It's very subtle it's very under the radar very vintage I love it one of my favourite watches. This watch in the stowa I'll be happy with just these two watches. But I would need a dress watch so still two very strong contenders for a 3 watch collection.

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

RIB333 said:


> 149 here, early owner.
> All good. Flossed the crown and changed the spring bars. Bezel action has worked in nicely. Time keeping was real good initially but seems to have sped up. Just demagnetized it since it was near some computer equipment.


Mine has sped up a bit as well. It's running about +12s/d dial up, and about +5s/d on the wrist. I'm going to let it settle in for a while before I even consider any adjustments, and will experiment with different overnight positions.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Incredible. The watch in available since one month (or less?) and it's already been compared versus every popular watch, no matter which brand or price range the competitor is. 

Well done Seiko, well done!


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

v1triol said:


> Incredible. The watch in available since one month (or less?) and it's already been compared versus every popular watch, no matter which brand or price range the competitor is.
> 
> Well done Seiko, well done!


I might be the lone person in the room here, but I don't believe this watch is anything remarkable. Is it nice? Sure. But to be compared to some of the other watches I've seen it compared to makes little sense to me. At the end of the day, it's a decent Seiko that probably shouldn't cost any more than $800.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Yea we know that song, any Seiko should cost anything more than 75% of its retail price. Never even.


----------



## Jezec (Jul 24, 2014)

I would love to see how this watch stacks up against sub $1k competitors - Sinn, Doxa and Oris come to mind, and perhaps even the MM200.


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> I might be the lone person in the room here, but I don't believe this watch is anything remarkable. Is it nice? Sure. But to be compared to some of the other watches I've seen it compared to makes little sense to me. At the end of the day, it's a decent Seiko that probably shouldn't cost any more than $800.


Given you think it's overpriced by about 50%, are you still going to keep yours? Or is the perceived lack of value annoying enough for you to flip now and get your money back?

I feel like I'll get a 143 sooner or later, but I'm trying to decide whether to get in early or wait, hopefully, for discounts to kick in.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

creepy ross said:


> Given you think it's overpriced by about 50%, are you still going to keep yours? Or is the perceived lack of value annoying enough for you to flip now and get your money back?
> 
> I feel like I'll get a 143 sooner or later, but I'm trying to decide whether to get in early or wait, hopefully, for discounts to kick in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


The gray I'm keeping. The blue, either returning or selling


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

What a bezel . Love the watch!
More photos in my "SPB143 / SBDC101....just some photo's" topic









Instagram: watcher40


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

merl said:


> What a bezel . Love the watch!
> More photos in my "SPB143 / SBDC101....just some photo's" topic
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome pictures! Added you on IG


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Awesome pictures! Added you on IG


Haha, thanks and back!

Instagram: watcher40


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

Tomatoes11 said:


> The place in Metrotown doesn't have one. I thought they did but it was the sbdc051 or something.
> 
> Anyways, the limited edition sbdc107 seems to be back in stock at Seiyajapan. I pulled the trigger. Hope I escape the import charges like last time I ordered from Seiya.


@Tomatoes11 
Oh I see Metrotown doesn't have, maybe they are not an elite Seiko dealer.

Nice, you pulled the got the limited edition!! Hopefully, you wont get charge import fee or Canada tax?

Is it shipped thru DHL?

Are the two charges different??

Let us know how it goes...

Thanks!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks for the comments. Certainly a lot of love for this one. I've had an Oris Aquis before and thought it was a great watch but it left me cold. I'm a sucker for brushed sides with a polished bevel. Finding a diver around this price point that actually appeals is quite tricky and even moving upmarket I just have no love for Tudor, so hoping this will be the one.


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

kyle1234c said:


> So for the early adopters, how is this watch a week or two in? Is the honeymoon period still there or are you drifting to other watches? How is this watch compared to others at this price point like Oris, Longines, Doxa etc? No sign of the 149 in the UK yet but will looking to pick one of these up to finish a 3 watch collection so hoping they are up to scratch! I certainly like the design more than any other watch at this price point and would have to go upto the likes a seamaster to find something that visually interests me as much. Also for the approx 6.5 inch writers, how is this wearing? I don't like large watches but it looks like it has a really nice profile.


@kyle1234c 
Hi I'm wondering what are the pieces of your three watch collection... that is awesome and I want to reduce mine to 3-5 that includes legacy watches gifted to me... cheers!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> The gray I'm keeping. The blue, either returning or selling


Got it. I hate paying retail for anything, even if I think the value is there. But I might cave in this instance.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

babbsky said:


> @kyle1234c
> Hi I'm wondering what are the pieces of your three watch collection... that is awesome and I want to reduce mine to 3-5 that includes legacy watches gifted to me... cheers!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cartier santos
Glashutte original senator sixties

And I think I have space for a nice little diver which I have so far been unable to fulfil with anything that particularly speaks to me. I am hoping that the spb149 might make a nice German, Swiss and Japanese trio!


----------



## RIB333 (Sep 13, 2009)

fallingtitan said:


> What spring bars you got and why the swap?


I swapped out to these:
Ute Watch Co Spring BARS - 20mm x 2.5mm x 1.2mm ends, 2.8mm extensions (shoulder-less)

The reason was when using the rubber strap or a Gecko Tropical I had some play in the spring bars at the lugs. I contacted the AD seller who sent a video of another watch with the same play, so not a warranty or defect issue, it's just how it is with the Seiko spring bars. Tried other Seiko spring bars and it was the same. When I switched out the spring bars for the ones above (very nice quality) no more play. The UTE ones are a bit longer so they sit deeper into the lug holes. The Seiko's are a shouldered shoulder less (double shoulder) design while the UTE's are completely shoulder less.

The UTE spring bars do fit tighter so the swap has to be done carefully with a proper good quality tool.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

RIB333 said:


> I swapped out to these:
> Ute Watch Co Spring BARS - 20mm x 2.5mm x 1.2mm ends, 2.8mm extensions (shoulder-less)
> 
> The reason was when using the rubber strap or a Gecko Tropical I had some play in the spring bars at the lugs. I contacted the AD seller who sent a video of another watch with the same play, so not a warranty or defect issue, it's just how it is with the Seiko spring bars. Tried other Seiko spring bars and it was the same. When I switched out the spring bars for the ones above (very nice quality) no more play. The UTE ones are a bit longer so they sit deeper into the lug holes. The Seiko's are a shouldered shoulder less (double shoulder) design while the UTE's are completely shoulder less.
> ...


I made a video on spring bar fitment and showed a stretches out skx013 case holes so I prefer 1.2mm tips but I never hear of ute brand

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

Sambation said:


> The Seiko 1: much more accurate; 2. has nicer finishing; 3. much better lume; 4. drilled lugs; 5. nicer dial.
> 
> The Sub 200 is a very nice watch to look at though.


Thanks very much. I also enjoyed your comparison video on YouTube. I'll stick to Seiko 😉


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

fallingtitan said:


> I made a video on spring bar fitment and showed a stretches out skx013 case holes so I prefer 1.2mm tips but I never hear of ute brand
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


Ute Watch Co = recent rename of ToxicNatos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

boatswain said:


> It certainly seems that in a random, albeit small, sample size being reported here that the accuracy is looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> (That's my power of positive thinking coming to bear)


Mine is - 13secs/24h but I'm getting it regulated tomorrow. My watchmaker, who also has one, says it keeps time very consistently (without important variations).


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

kyle1234c said:


> So for the early adopters, how is this watch a week or two in? Is the honeymoon period still there or are you drifting to other watches? How is this watch compared to others at this price point like Oris, Longines, Doxa etc? No sign of the 149 in the UK yet but will looking to pick one of these up to finish a 3 watch collection so hoping they are up to scratch! I certainly like the design more than any other watch at this price point and would have to go upto the likes a seamaster to find something that visually interests me as much. Also for the approx 6.5 inch writers, how is this wearing? I don't like large watches but it looks like it has a really nice profile.


The watch is fantastic! I have worn it 24-7 for 17 days now, I have a 6.5 inch and the watch wears fantastic for me.


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

It's a crude pic waiting for the dryer, love this watch


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Well it was short lived for me. My 149 is in a new home already. The SLA just didn't allow for the little brother to stick around. Enjoy your watches fellas...and random gal that might be lurking!*


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

tentimestwenty said:


> Buying any Seiko should be done in person given the extremely high number of these small misalignments. Considering the movements are generally a work of art for the price it seems highly plausible the cases are all outsourced to places with less than usual Japanese standards.


A 6R35 is only a work of art for the price on a $100 watch, not a $1000+ watch. It's funny, because I have always heard the opposite argument made, that the movement is mediocre, but this is made up for by the case, dial, and hands.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

6L35 said:


> It's not a bug, it's a feature!


It's a certification of authenticity.


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

sreed1927 said:


> I recently picked up the SPB051 and find it to perfect for my wrist as I love the size, fit and the stainless steel bracelet. I told myself I would hold out to see these new pieces and specifically that gilt dial. Great combo you have. I can see both existing in the collection.


100% agree. They're both relevant, at least for my collection.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

creepy ross said:


> For folks buying an SPB14x from a US AD, are you expecting - or did you already get - a discount? Or is everyone expecting to pay full retail, at least for a while after launch?


I've been offered a 30% discount on the SPB143.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> It does indeed look good on an olive nato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really good on a NATO. 

I could see it looking sharp with a dark grey or bond grey seatbelt Nato.

I generally prefer slim wearing over other factors so I am not sure if I will try it but if I do single pass seatbelt would be my go to.


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

kyle1234c said:


> So for the early adopters, how is this watch a week or two in? Is the honeymoon period still there or are you drifting to other watches? How is this watch compared to others at this price point like Oris, Longines, Doxa etc? No sign of the 149 in the UK yet but will looking to pick one of these up to finish a 3 watch collection so hoping they are up to scratch! I certainly like the design more than any other watch at this price point and would have to go upto the likes a seamaster to find something that visually interests me as much. Also for the approx 6.5 inch writers, how is this wearing? I don't like large watches but it looks like it has a really nice profile.


147 on my 6.75 inch wrist. Love this watch. Super good looking and comfortable. Don't laugh, but it's one of the sexiest watches I've had in many years of collecting (I've had a few, vintage and new). That sunburst dark brown dial with the gold indices and handset, the beautiful bezel finish and, finally, the history behind this model and the house of Seiko make it a very solid offering, as well as a pleasure to wear at all hours and in most circumstances. This particular timepiece has the potential to become an all-time fave for those who love diver's watches, it's that good: Seiko has found its BB58. OK, one downside : at -13 secs/24h, I need to get it regulated, but that's no big deal.


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Awesome pictures! Added you on IG


Ditto.


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

mleok said:


> I've been offered a 30% discount on the SPB143.


Dang, I should have waited until it came out domestically here. Oh well, what's done is done.

Funny how the Seiko haters get offered 30% on a hot ish piece but the Seiko lovers get stuck with full price. Go figure.


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

mleok said:


> I've been offered a 30% discount on the SPB143.


For that kind of discount, I'd happily hold out

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Tomatoes11 said:


> Dang, I should have waited until it came out domestically here. Oh well, what's done is done.
> 
> Funny how the Seiko haters get offered 30% on a hot ish piece but the Seiko lovers get stuck with full price. Go figure.


The dealers can smell desperation...


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

Sometimes the pictures can actually misrepresent the actual watch, as they they are taken under optimal lighting conditions, with high end camera's and likely photoshopped effects.


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

Tomatoes11 said:


> Dang, I should have waited until it came out domestically here. Oh well, what's done is done.
> 
> Funny how the Seiko haters get offered 30% on a hot ish piece but the Seiko lovers get stuck with full price. Go figure.


30% of what price?


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

Times_end said:


> 30% of what price?


MSRP I guess? Which is what exactly? $1200? Not sure. You would have to ask mleok.

$840 sounds nice. Hope people get that price soon.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Times_end said:


> 30% of what price?


30% off the MSRP, which is $1200 for the SPB143.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

creepy ross said:


> For folks buying an SPB14x from a US AD, are you expecting - or did you already get - a discount? Or is everyone expecting to pay full retail, at least for a while after launch?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


For the SPB149 my local Seiko shop guy offered 25% off retail price which in Hong Kong is $10,500 HKD or $1,354 USD. So with the 25% off that comes to $7,875 HKD or $1,016 USD. After seeing the popularity on this thread I started doubting him and went back to confirm but he was certain it was no problem. The waiting is killing me but if I can score it for that price I'll feel that my patience is rewarded.


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

vexXed said:


> For the SPB149 my local Seiko shop guy offered 25% off retail price which in Hong Kong is $10,500 HKD or $1,354 USD. So with the 25% off that comes to $7,875 HKD or $1,016 USD. After seeing the popularity on this thread I started doubting him and went back to confirm but he was certain it was no problem. The waiting is killing me but if I can score it for that price I'll feel that my patience is rewarded.


Thx for the reply. A local AD offered half that, so I'm still on the lookout for something a bit more substantial. I've decided I'm going to be patient and play the long game if necessary, I enjoy getting a deal almost as much as purchasing the item in question.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

vexXed said:


> For the SPB149 my local Seiko shop guy offered 25% off retail price which in Hong Kong is $10,500 HKD or $1,354 USD. So with the 25% off that comes to $7,875 HKD or $1,016 USD. After seeing the popularity on this thread I started doubting him and went back to confirm but he was certain it was no problem. The waiting is killing me but if I can score it for that price I'll feel that my patience is rewarded.


This is funny. An online dealer here in Germany offers the 149 for...1499! Euros, that is. It's approximately 1690-1700 US Dollars. Equals to 13100 HKD.

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Very happy with mine and although I wavered on which model to get I'm now certain that I made the right decision with the SPB143/SBDC101.
Sorry for the amateurish pictures, it's a really stunning watch in reality. So much so, that I think my watch collecting journey could be at an end.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

creepy ross said:


> Thx for the reply. A local AD offered half that, so I'm still on the lookout for something a bit more substantial. I've decided I'm going to be patient and play the long game if necessary, I enjoy getting a deal almost as much as purchasing the item in question.


No problem. A constant reminder to myself is that there is no way all of these will be sold from online stores only. Retail shops will be allocated a chunk of the 5,500 units worldwide so they will eventually have stock. Unfortunately, with the way the world is at the moment supply chains are most certainly affected.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> This is funny. An online dealer here in Germany offers the 149 for...1499! Euros, that is. It's approximately 1690-1700 US Dollars. Equals to 13100 HKD.
> 
> Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.
> 
> More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


Yep, no way I'm willing to fork out that much for it.


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

Awesome photo!


merl said:


> What a bezel . Love the watch!
> More photos in my "SPB143 / SBDC101....just some photo's" topic
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

I just can't decide between the 43 and 49 awesome pics.


JM252 said:


> Very happy with mine and although I wavered on which model to get I'm now certain that I made the right decision with the SPB143/SBDC101.
> Sorry for the amateurish pictures, it's a really stunning watch in reality. So much so, that I think my watch collecting journey could be at an end.
> 
> View attachment 15344494
> ...


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Hizami_83 (Dec 29, 2016)

By any chance anyone have SPB149 vs Squale 1521 blue polish for comparison? I wanted to get a blue diver watch but could not make decisions on which "blue" is better.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

How that dial pops


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Anyone know the cheapest place to get these watches in Europe?


----------



## wagenx (Dec 30, 2010)

UDPATE- on my 149, I figured it’s worth a check-in. I feel I may have gotten a gem, it’s running only about 1 second / day fast, and I’ve had it for nearly two weeks. I don’t take it off at night, or really at all, so for me on the wrist it’s SPOT ON. My recently service Submariner (serviced by Rolex) isn’t this accurate. 

The crown is perfect, no crunchy threads and my bezel and dial match up perfectly. As said, the fit and finish are spot on. The winding mechanism feels as smooth as any watch I’ve owned. 

I can’t even bring myself to put this on the bracelet, and I haven’t even sized it yet. It’s possible that I never will based on how this feels on the wrist. 

So was it worth $1400? Absolutely, right now this is my best watch. With my others being Rolexes and Tudors. I suppose it’s possible to save a couple hundred by waiting, but at this price point- why wait. If the list price were $500, everyone would try to pay $300, if it was $2000 everyone would try to pay $1500. Mine is worth every penny paid, and unless I flipped it, I don’t see paying MSRP for this one being an issue. 

I will get the 143 as a compliment, and I’ll have to prepare myself for disappointment if it isn’t this spot on.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

wagenx said:


> UDPATE- on my 149, I figured it's worth a check-in. I feel I may have gotten a gem, it's running only about 1 second / day fast, and I've had it for nearly two weeks. I don't take it off at night, or really at all, so for me on the wrist it's SPOT ON. My recently service Submariner (serviced by Rolex) isn't this accurate.
> 
> The crown is perfect, no crunchy threads and my bezel and dial match up perfectly. As said, the fit and finish are spot on. The winding mechanism feels as smooth as any watch I've owned.
> 
> ...


I would definitely consider yourself lucky! Most I've seen have either had a misaligned bezel, crooked pip within the triangle, or misaligned minute hashmarks. There is so much inconsistency at Seiko, to the point where I can't agree to the justification of the MSRP pricing. Your best bet is to have an AD send you photographs prior to purchasing.


----------



## flat6turbo (Aug 19, 2019)

JM252 said:


> Very happy with mine and although I wavered on which model to get I'm now certain that I made the right decision with the SPB143/SBDC101.
> Sorry for the amateurish pictures, it's a really stunning watch in reality. So much so, that I think my watch collecting journey could be at an end.
> 
> View attachment 15344494
> ...


Lovely wrist shots! And the watch journey never ends!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> I would definitely consider yourself lucky! Most I've seen have either had a misaligned bezel, crooked pip within the triangle, or misaligned minute hashmarks. There is so much inconsistency at Seiko, to the point where I can't agree to the justification of the MSRP pricing. Your best bet is to have an AD send you photographs prior to purchasing.


Yes, that does make me hesitate despite the significant discount being offered by the AD, as they're out of state, so I can't see it in the metal before purchase.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

mleok said:


> I've been offered a 30% discount on the SPB143.


That's awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

wagenx said:


> UDPATE- on my 149, I figured it's worth a check-in. I feel I may have gotten a gem, it's running only about 1 second / day fast, and I've had it for nearly two weeks. I don't take it off at night, or really at all, so for me on the wrist it's SPOT ON. My recently service Submariner (serviced by Rolex) isn't this accurate.
> 
> The crown is perfect, no crunchy threads and my bezel and dial match up perfectly. As said, the fit and finish are spot on. The winding mechanism feels as smooth as any watch I've owned.
> 
> ...


Mines 1 week and doing 2.5s/day but dont wear it at night times. So maybe there are a lot of these that are super accurate! 70hr Power reserve is awesome


----------



## selbram3 (Jun 5, 2020)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> This is funny. An online dealer here in Germany offers the 149 for...1499! Euros, that is. It's approximately 1690-1700 US Dollars. Equals to 13100 HKD.
> 
> Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.
> 
> More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


I've seen the same with other Seiko models released this year. They seem to sell well above MSRP in the EU.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

fallingtitan said:


> Mines 1 week and doing 2.5s/day but dont wear it at night times. So maybe there are a lot of these that are super accurate! 70hr Power reserve is awesome


I've had mine on since it came in the mail some 3 weeks ago or so. It has gained 10s. Pretty amazing accuracy so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Ya I wonder how the Prospex line will trade with Seiko's overall push upmarket.

I haven't looked closely at the market, but I wonder whether all will stick with the old Seiko expected-discount model, or if ADs will (or will be directed by Seiko to/be offered lower margins) hold firmer around MSRP, with some time-based allowance to off to the gray market to uphold the appearance of Seiko's new higher price points.

No idea if that's how these things work. But was just thinking about it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

ck2k01 said:


> Ya I wonder how the Prospex line will trade with Seiko's overall push upmarket.
> 
> I haven't looked closely at the market, but I wonder whether all will stick with the old Seiko expected-discount model, or if ADs will (or will be directed by Seiko to/be offered lower margins) hold firmer around MSRP, with some time-based allowance to off to the gray market to uphold the appearance of Seiko's new higher price points.
> 
> ...


I doubt it. Not many watch brands can do this, basically just 3, unless you include Apple than 4. I don't think Seiko will ever be able to shake the mall watch tag To accomplish this and that's fine. They made their fortune covering the poor man and they can live by the sword and die by the sword. Don't need to get into a silver spoon war.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> Ya I wonder how the Prospex line will trade with Seiko's overall push upmarket.
> 
> I haven't looked closely at the market, but I wonder whether all will stick with the old Seiko expected-discount model, or if ADs will (or will be directed by Seiko to/be offered lower margins) hold firmer around MSRP, with some time-based allowance to off to the gray market to uphold the appearance of Seiko's new higher price points.
> 
> ...


Seiko did a study and it concluded they will never again dominate the lower tier market they once did. So they were kinda forced by Apple and micros to move upmarket into the near-entry-luxury lucrative market.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

My 2 favourites fighting for wrist time!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

By the way, I tried to push my AD for a higher discount than 30%, and he said that as the SPB143 is part of Seiko’s luxe line, they don’t even get 40% off at wholesale, so maybe that’s a way that Seiko is trying to reduce the practice of AD discounts.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

mleok said:


> By the way, I tried to push my AD for a higher discount than 30%, and he said that as the SPB143 is part of Seiko's luxe line, they don't even get 40% off at wholesale, so maybe that's a way that Seiko is trying to reduce the practice of AD discounts.


poor AD's making pennies on the glass. Soon all AD's will be gone and we'll buy from Seiko directly at full price. 30% is amazing! at that rate the AD should be only make a couple %'s


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

You have no idea about purchase prices of ADs. My buddy works at a watch shop and he's shown me a couple of examples. There was a Citizen that I really like and the MSRP was 690€. Their purchase price was 200€. I also saw the purchase price of the GPR-B1000 Rangeman..you don't want to know... I'm pretty sure Seiko is somewhere in this ballpark.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

therion said:


> You have no idea about purchase prices of ADs. My buddy works at a watch shop and he's shown me a couple of examples. There was a Citizen that I really like and the MSRP was 690€. Their purchase price was 200€. I also saw the purchase price of the GPR-B1000 Rangeman..you don't want to know... I'm pretty sure Seiko is somewhere in this ballpark.


Normally, I'm able to get up to 40% off at the Seiko AD I mentioned, but he said that the SPB143 was priced in such a way at wholesale that he couldn't honor that discount. Just conveying what he said.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## mccl88 (Mar 19, 2011)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> 
> 
> ...


Nice photo shooting. ? ? ?


----------



## wagenx (Dec 30, 2010)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking strap, what is it?


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

wagenx said:


> Great looking strap, what is it?


It's called a Chevron strap, from Crown and Buckle









Chevron - Harvest


Crown & Buckle's exclusive Chevron™ straps are a game changer. There is nothing on the retail market quite like them. A hybrid between Perlon and NATO straps, Chevron straps are adjustable length, single-pass nylon straps. Key features include a uni




www.crownandbuckle.com





Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## selbram3 (Jun 5, 2020)

mleok said:


> Normally, I'm able to get up to 40% off at the Seiko AD I mentioned, but he said that the SPB143 was priced in such a way at wholesale that he couldn't honor that discount. Just conveying what he said.


That is quite bad. Even with the old pricing structure Seikos was usually sold for MSRP in my country. Now with the new one seems to be well above that. I need almost 20% discount just to get it for MSRP...


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Loving this but think it's losing 15 seconds per day. This is only day 3d so I'm hoping it settles down.


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> 
> 
> ...


What's the strap? NICE... 
Sorry: answer above!


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

On a Tropic Star strap









Instagram: watcher40


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

merl said:


> On a Tropic Star strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, you really captured that case nicely. A work of art IMO. Wore something else today and now I miss my 143!


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

JM252 said:


> Very happy with mine and although I wavered on which model to get I'm now certain that I made the right decision with the SPB143/SBDC101.
> Sorry for the amateurish pictures, it's a really stunning watch in reality. So much so, that I think my watch collecting journey could be at an end.
> 
> View attachment 15344494
> ...


Nice photos and great to see you've made the right decision. I'm in the same boat too undecided to go with the 143 or 149. The dial of 149 seems a bit muted to me but seeing the photos of pairing with the navy silicone strap looks like a killer. Would love to see how well the 143 pairs with the black silicone strap...


----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

Sambation said:


> Wow, you really captured that case nicely. A work of art IMO. Wore something else today and now I miss my 143!


I had that exact same thought about that picture. The case and lugs look almost flat, but of course on-wrist the lugs have a nice, subtle curve to them. And the way the strap fits makes it look like it's OEM.


----------



## GazzSteiko (Nov 7, 2019)

Any word when these will officially arrive in Australia?

I put a deposit on the 149 at my AD way back when these were first announced in March, still no update on when it will be available.

I've even noticed they've showing as sold out on the official Seiko Australia page for the last couple of weeks now.


----------



## Mbappe (May 13, 2020)

GazzSteiko said:


> Any word when these will officially arrive in Australia?
> 
> I put a deposit on the 149 at my AD way back when these were first announced in March, still no update on when it will be available.
> 
> I've even noticed they've showing as sold out on the official Seiko Australia page for the last couple of weeks now.


They are arriving around late July but could end up before or after.


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

GazzSteiko said:


> Any word when these will officially arrive in Australia?
> 
> I put a deposit on the 149 at my AD way back when these were first announced in March, still no update on when it will be available.
> 
> I've even noticed they've showing as sold out on the official Seiko Australia page for the last couple of weeks now.


That's what I've been told too when I emailed Seiko Boutique in Melbourne. A lady replied saying they're expecting new arrival end of the month. Even then, with the recent lockdown in Victoria, I'm not sure how we could classify a watch as a "grocery item" as I'd like to handle it in-store before deciding.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

seems like aussy has the new willard already! makes no sense. the 63mas supposed to come out first. here in canada we still waiting on BOTH! but i see a willard on ebay from austrialia right now. catch and release.


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

fallingtitan said:


> seems like aussy has the new willard already! makes no sense. the 63mas supposed to come out first. here in canada we still waiting on BOTH! but i see a willard on ebay from austrialia right now. catch and release.


Yeah it's available in the official Seiko boutique site as well Diver's Watches Australia | Prospex | Seiko Boutique


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

jeffing said:


> Yeah it's available in the official Seiko boutique site as well Diver's Watches Australia | Prospex | Seiko Boutique


lucky! im trying to get one to review it. i think i'll stick with the 63mas out of these 2 watches. at first i was set on willard but....can't afford to keep both!


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

jeffing said:


> Nice photos and great to see you've made the right decision. I'm in the same boat too undecided to go with the 143 or 149. The dial of 149 seems a bit muted to me but seeing the photos of pairing with the navy silicone strap looks like a killer. Would love to see how well the 143 pairs with the black silicone strap...


The blue is muted and not a bright blue but I think the choice is perfect for what they were aiming for. The gold accents are also muted; closer to a rust color than yellow. I think they could have chosen a bright blue with more yellow accents which would have been more casual, playful but the combination they went with makes it more understated and "grown up" in a way which is perfect for a vintage Ish vibe which was intended. The more time I spend with it the more I think it is nearly perfect in its execution. Here's a picture of it next to my air king which is a really deep sunbursted blue. You can tell the difference. Also why I think the tone they chose suits the watch better.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alion (Apr 2, 2020)

Another review with some great wrist shots:


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## savago (May 18, 2018)

Finally received my SBDC107 (ordered on 4th July from [email protected]).

Just out of the box, it went to the strap... I'm a bracelet guy (i.e. all my watches are on metal bracelets) but this one looks awesome in a strap!

Comparing it to my Longines Legend Diver (LLD), I got say that its price is well worth it e.g. case has both brushed and polished faces, unlike the LLD that is only polished (i.e. cheaper to manufacture) and wears _way_ better (the Lug-to-Lug length of the LLD is insane).

Compared to other Seiko divers (e.g. Monster and Stargate) it is completely on another league (finish, dial, feel, crystal, markers, etc).

Compared to a Seiko Transocean (SBDC047), it has a worst bracelet (i.e. the clasp feels inferior) but the case (i.e. Transocean has only polished case) and bezel action is _way_ superior.

Compared to an Omega Speedmaster, the polished/brushed surfaces are similar in quality, maybe a bit lagging, but not by much, keeping in mind that the Seiko is 3x cheaper.

I'm planning to wear it along the week and see how it is running (i.e +/- secs/day) and will report back. I believe Seiko has a winner on this new '63MAS'.


----------



## Jacopa (Jul 13, 2020)

Hey all, love all the pics and chats about this line but why hasn’t anyone mentioned the 145? That’s the one I’ve got my on.. Am i the only one who thinks that watch looks awesome?


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

gagnello said:


> The blue is muted and not a bright blue but I think the choice is perfect for what they were aiming for. The gold accents are also muted; closer to a rust color than yellow. I think they could have chosen a bright blue with more yellow accents which would have been more casual, playful but the combination they went with makes it more understated and "grown up" in a way which is perfect for a vintage Ish vibe which was intended. The more time I spend with it the more I think it is nearly perfect in its execution. Here's a picture of it next to my air king which is a really deep sunbursted blue. You can tell the difference. Also why I think the tone they chose suits the watch better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appreciate you sharing your thoughts. It does make sense seeing it from that perspective with their choice of colours. Can't wait to get out and go to the boutique to handle one in person.


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

savago said:


> Finally received my SBDC107 (ordered on 4th July from [email protected]).
> 
> Just out of the box, it went to the strap... I'm a bracelet guy (i.e. all my watches are on metal bracelets) but this one looks awesome in a strap!
> 
> ...


Nice to hear your view especially comparing to LLD as it's another watch that's on top of my list for quite sometime now. Couldn't get myself to pull the trigger due to the lugs which I found to be a bit too long for me.


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

jeffing said:


> Nice photos and great to see you've made the right decision. I'm in the same boat too undecided to go with the 143 or 149. The dial of 149 seems a bit muted to me but seeing the photos of pairing with the navy silicone strap looks like a killer. Would love to see how well the 143 pairs with the black silicone strap...


Agreed. Still making my decision. Decided to order both. May sell what ever I don't like the most.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Mbappe said:


> They are arriving around late July but could end up before or after.


That's what I was told too.


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

gagnello said:


> The blue is muted and not a bright blue but I think the choice is perfect for what they were aiming for. The gold accents are also muted; closer to a rust color than yellow. I think they could have chosen a bright blue with more yellow accents which would have been more casual, playful but the combination they went with makes it more understated and "grown up" in a way which is perfect for a vintage Ish vibe which was intended. The more time I spend with it the more I think it is nearly perfect in its execution. Here's a picture of it next to my air king which is a really deep sunbursted blue. You can tell the difference. Also why I think the tone they chose suits the watch better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice To see it paired against a Rolex. The build and design quality stands with it nicely.


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

Galaga said:


> That's what I was told too.


Same. Late July.


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

barewrist said:


> Agreed. Still making my decision. Decided to order both. May sell what ever I don't like the most.


Wish I had the options like you


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

An AD from the UK is advertising on instagram that these are now available at his shop for purchase (James Porter & Son), so likely just a matter of time before we see them pop up here in the U.S.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm losing over 25 seconds per day. I've had it less than a week. The local service centre will be happy to regulate it for me but have asked that I give it a couple of weeks to see it it settles down first.
It's been my experience that movements rarely settle down and I'm hoping I can avoid a trip and avoid opening the back.
This is my first 6R35 movement, do any other members have any experience on whether the movement will 'run in' or is a visit to the service centre inevitable?


----------



## savago (May 18, 2018)

jeffing said:


> Nice to hear your view especially comparing to LLD as it's another watch that's on top of my list for quite sometime now. Couldn't get myself to pull the trigger due to the lugs which I found to be a bit too long for me.


My wrist is 18cm (around 7.1 inches) and the LLD only works for me in a Staib mesh bracelet. Anything lighter or more flexible and the watch case would start sliding along the wrist.

My guess is that it probably wouldn't be a good choice for smaller wrists.

That being said, the LLD is an amazing watch! Really classy and a timeless design with awesome heritage.

On the other hand, the MAS63 is a modern watch paying homage to an older design. It is thicker but wears smaller than the LLD.

They are different enough to deserve room in your watchbox if funds allow. If pushed to choose only one, is a tough call.


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

jeffing said:


> Wish I had the options like you


I've spent a few years getting a good relationship with an AD. It helped. It seems like a lot of people in this forum have taken the AD relationship strategy.


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

savago said:


> Finally received my SBDC107 (ordered on 4th July from [email protected]).
> 
> Just out of the box, it went to the strap... I'm a bracelet guy (i.e. all my watches are on metal bracelets) but this one looks awesome in a strap!
> 
> ...


Wrist size?


----------



## savago (May 18, 2018)

barewrist said:


> Wrist size?


See above (18cm or close to 7.1 inches).


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

fallingtitan said:


> seems like aussy has the new willard already! makes no sense. the 63mas supposed to come out first. here in canada we still waiting on BOTH! but i see a willard on ebay from austrialia right now. catch and release.


What city in Canada are you in?


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

savago said:


> My wrist is 18cm (around 7.1 inches) and the LLD only works for me in a Staib mesh bracelet. Anything lighter or more flexible and the watch case would start sliding along the wrist.
> 
> My guess is that it probably wouldn't be a good choice for smaller wrists.
> 
> ...


Look at these 2 beauties! Good choice with the mesh bracelet on the LLD! My wrist is similar to yours but a tad smaller at 7" but it is nice to see them side by side 

As I could recall, the LLD is thinner and 42mm wore bigger on my wrist when I tried at AD but it's not the case in your pics somehow, the 149 seems to have a bit more presence, I'm sure the angle and perspective have something to do with it but the LLD seems smaller in your wrist. Agreed LLD is an amazing watch with the inner rotating bezel and the history behind it...alright I better stop before I get too carried away in a Seiko thread 

Great collection you've got there!


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

Just received an email notice that the SBDC101 is back in stock at Seiya


----------



## melons (Jul 7, 2012)

jeffing said:


> Just received an email notice that the SBDC101 is back in stock at Seiya


I been checking there daily and noticed this morning they are back in stock. Wish the price was better.


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

melons said:


> I been checking there daily and noticed this morning they are back in stock. Wish the price was better.


Like wise, looks like Gnomon has both the 143 and 149 in stock now too. Decision...decision....


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Predictabilly said:


> What city in Canada are you in?


Mississauga

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

JM252 said:


> I'm losing over 25 seconds per day. I've had it less than a week. The local service centre will be happy to regulate it for me but have asked that I give it a couple of weeks to see it it settles down first.
> It's been my experience that movements rarely settle down and I'm hoping I can avoid a trip and avoid opening the back.
> This is my first 6R35 movement, do any other members have any experience on whether the movement will 'run in' or is a visit to the service centre inevitable?
> 
> View attachment 15347329


My SBDC101 was running -8 to -10 sec/day dial up the first couple days. Then it went to about +10 sec/day. I've owned dozens of Seikos and personally I've never seen any operate that erratically (6Rs, 4Rs, 7Ss). The only Seiko I've ever owned that had a rock solid, dependable movement is my SLA023 with the 8L35... No positional variance and has been consistent since day one. I'm not trying to be a Seiko basher, but their movements are not consistent, so there is a chance yours could improve. I would give it a little time.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

JM252 said:


> I'm losing over 25 seconds per day. I've had it less than a week. The local service centre will be happy to regulate it for me but have asked that I give it a couple of weeks to see it it settles down first.
> It's been my experience that movements rarely settle down and I'm hoping I can avoid a trip and avoid opening the back.
> This is my first 6R35 movement, do any other members have any experience on whether the movement will 'run in' or is a visit to the service centre inevitable?
> 
> View attachment 15347329


Something I noticed with the 6R35 the usually 50 half turns doesn't fill it up. give it a good 70 turns now because of the larger power reserve. I put my on my timegrapher and thot for sure its full and it wasn't close the beat error was HIGH. then 30-40 more turns beat error 0!

so make sure its ultra full first. Also, seiko's after 1 month of continuous wear BED-IN so might take 3-4months to accomplish 1 month of continuous if you have many watches will settle in about 10s + or 10s - depends on your movement.

once regulated it after that it should stay consistent. its kinda luck of the draw with all seiko lower end movements but generally great once regulated.


----------



## jivetkr (Dec 6, 2011)

quick question for the experts on the bezel...if the bezel is misaligned and has play with the triangle in the 12:00 position, is there a possible fix for this? Can a watchmaker address this or would i need a new bezel from seiko. im trying to live with it but its driving me nuts


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

jivetkr said:


> quick question for the experts on the bezel...if the bezel is misaligned and has play with the triangle in the 12:00 position, is there a possible fix for this? Can a watchmaker address this or would i need a new bezel from seiko. im trying to live with it but its driving me nuts


My bezel insert was misaligned and I was able to pop the bezel off with my thumb. The bezel on these are very easy to remove without messing anything up. From there, I gently pushed the insert out with a flat case back opener and realigned it myself...very easy to do. If you ARE going to do it yourself, there are notches at the 6 and 12 o'clock positions to make it easier.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> My SBDC101 was running -8 to -10 sec/day dial up the first couple days. Then it went to about +10 sec/day. I've owned dozens of Seikos and personally I've never seen any operate that erratically (6Rs, 4Rs, 7Ss). The only Seiko I've ever owned that had a rock solid, dependable movement is my SLA023 with the 8L35... No positional variance and has been consistent since day one. I'm not trying to be a Seiko basher, but their movements are not consistent, so there is a chance yours could improve. I would give it a little time.





fallingtitan said:


> Something I noticed with the 6R35 the usually 50 half turns doesn't fill it up. give it a good 70 turns now because of the larger power reserve. I put my on my timegrapher and thot for sure its full and it wasn't close the beat error was HIGH. then 30-40 more turns beat error 0!
> 
> so make sure its ultra full first. Also, seiko's after 1 month of continuous wear BED-IN so might take 3-4months to accomplish 1 month of continuous if you have many watches will settle in about 10s + or 10s - depends on your movement.
> 
> once regulated it after that it should stay consistent. its kinda luck of the draw with all seiko lower end movements but generally great once regulated.


Thanks for the advice folks. I'm wearing it all the time but I'll be sure to wind it fully tonight to see if that makes a difference.
My previous experiences were with a 6R15 and a 7S26, both of which lost precisely 17 seconds per day.
Years later, they still lost 17 secs per day! So at least they were consistent, but the wearing and winding didn't make any difference with those movements.
Hoping the 6R35 will fare better.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

JM252 said:


> Thanks for the advice folks. I'm wearing it all the time but I'll be sure to wind it fully tonight to see if that makes a difference.
> My previous experiences were with a 6R15 and a 7S26, both of which lost precisely 17 seconds per day.
> Years later, they still lost 17 secs per day! So at least they were consistent, but the wearing and winding didn't make any difference with those movements.
> Hoping the 6R35 will fare better.


A hair adjustment and it will fix worst case scenario

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Got my Ute slim fats (spring bars) in. Shoved them into my NTH tropic (1.8mm centers with Seiko-diameter ends into 1.5mm strap holes). Seems reasonably secure.

I dig it on the tropic. Looks like I just have to tweak the rubber back over the spring bar a tad to hide that one peeking-out side.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacopa (Jul 13, 2020)

Still no talk about the sbd 145.....


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

From the pictures the misalignment seems to be endemic in this series of watch, just like with all preceding ones. The pip seems to be widely misaligned and the rotating bezel does not align with the markings on the watch.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Got my Ute slim fats (spring bars) in. Shoved them into my NTH tropic (1.8mm centers with Seiko-diameter ends into 1.5mm strap holes). Seems reasonably secure.
> 
> I dig it on the tropic. Looks like I just have to tweak the rubber back over the spring bar a tad to hide that one peeking-out side.
> 
> ...


Looking good 

Love the short lugs with no gap.

(Still waiting over here )


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Times_end said:


> From the pictures the misalignment seems to be endemic in this series of watch, just like with all preceding ones. The pip seems to be widely misaligned and the rotating bezel does not align with the markings on the watch.


Are you surprised?! It's Seiko!


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

Jacopa said:


> Still no talk about the sbd 145.....


I remember hearing that the 145 is a Seiko boutique exclusive. Why this particular model is limited to the boutiques, I don't know, but that'll probably explain its rarity here.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Looking good
> 
> Love the short lugs with no gap.
> 
> (Still waiting over here )


Good point!

My Raven has been getting some love over the past few days.

But to return to this after a few days and find it still sticking . . . 70-hour PR for the win 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Are you surprised?! It's Seiko!


Seiko has a massively over inflated reputation for quality on this forum.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Times_end said:


> Seiko has a massively over inflated reputation for quality on this forum.


When I order a Seiko watch, which is typically done online, I already know that I'm going to have to do some cosmetic repair to it when I receive it. I automatically assume that if there's a bezel it's going to be misaligned and that the movement will likely require regulation because I cannot stand when my watches run slow. I've taken an "expect the worst, hope for decent" approach to my Seiko purchases.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

A shame really. I've never experienced such problems in higher end Citizen and Casio G-shock watches...


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> When I order a Seiko watch, which is typically done online, I already know that I'm going to have to do some cosmetic repair to it when I receive it. I automatically assume that if there's a bezel it's going to be misaligned and that the movement will likely require regulation because I cannot stand when my watches run slow. I've taken an "expect the worst, hope for decent" approach to my Seiko purchases.


Well that is a realistic approach and sums up their quality control procedures, i have gotten mine from an authorised source and its misaligned. Then i am thinking about returning it for replacement but almost all the pictures have some form of misalignment.

Its easy to pissed at the retailers initially but it's not on them. Seiya has a disclaimer about buying seiko watches.


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

So just checked my other 2 seiko watches SKX007 013 and they both have better alignment of the bezel. Does anyone here have a watch correctly aligned?


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> When I order a Seiko watch, which is typically done online, I already know that I'm going to have to do some cosmetic repair to it when I receive it. I automatically assume that if there's a bezel it's going to be misaligned and that the movement will likely require regulation because I cannot stand when my watches run slow. I've taken an "expect the worst, hope for decent" approach to my Seiko purchases.


really shouldn't be like this at all. I own two Seikos and in the near future maybe as much as five but thus shouldn't be the case and sad it is.


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

It is a really nice watch look aesthetic and feel and to be honest, i am gutted that it has messed up alignment, id say the pip is crooked as well. This was my most expensive watch not sure will i return it, as getting one with correct alignment will be difficult. I will send them an email asking if they have one in stock with correct alignment and see can i return this.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

For what it's worth mine seems pretty fine to my eye, in terms of all the various bits lining up.

Maybe not perfect under a loupe or anything but I don't tend to focus that much on the details.

That said, $1200 ain't cheap, so I'd admittedly be bothered if things stood out to my naked eye.

Haven't tested its time keeping accuracy. I'm definitely not a precision junkie. If something is in the general ballpark of the solar G-Shock I occasionally check my mechanicals against after a day or two of wear, we're good.

Honestly, the one mod I haven't done to my SKXs (and I'm talking EVERYTHING else is modded on those puppies, down to the cases) is the movement-as I find the lack of analness when I don't have hacking to be a breath of fresh air 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

Times_end said:


> So just checked my other 2 seiko watches SKX007 013 and they both have better alignment of the bezel. Does anyone here have a watch correctly aligned?


How do you define "aligned?" Turn the bezel CCW and see how it lands? Or do that and then turn back CW to eliminate all "backplay?"


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Times_end said:


> Seiko has a massively over inflated reputation for quality on this forum.


No it doesn't, you see people complaining about Seiko's quality control all the time on here. Everybody knows how poor it is. You will see far more criticism of Seiko here than any other forum on WUS or probably anywhere else on the internet, and this is the place full of people who mostly like Seiko (you do get a couple here who clearly don't like Seiko and are that bored that they just come on here to talk about it).


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

jimanchower said:


> How do you define "aligned?" Turn the bezel CCW and see how it lands? Or do that and then turn back CW to eliminate all "backplay?"





ck2k01 said:


> For what it's worth mine seems pretty fine to my eye, in terms of all the various bits lining up.
> 
> Maybe not perfect under a loupe or anything but I don't tend to focus that much on the details.
> 
> ...


I am just disappointed that about the misalignment, cause the watch overall is very nice.


----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

Times_end said:


> I am just disappointed that about the misalignment, cause the watch overall is very nice.


I'm not trying to say one way or another, just wondering how you're determining alignment. Ideally there would be zero play in the bezel but since there is, I was curious if your bezel is misaligned after simply turning it CCW to wherever you want it, or if it's misaligned after you remove any of the play in the bezel by turning it back clockwise.


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

jimanchower said:


> I'm not trying to say one way or another, just wondering how you're determining alignment. Ideally there would be zero play in the bezel but since there is, I was curious if your bezel is misaligned after simply turning it CCW to wherever you want it, or if it's misaligned after you remove any of the play in the bezel by turning it back clockwise.


The Rotating bezel does not align with the markers on the dial, they are out of sync at certain points. I can see in the pictures posted here and videos on youtube. Align the triangle at 12 and see if the bezel markers are in sync with the dial.


----------



## savago (May 18, 2018)

First 24 hours and it seems to be running +6 secs/day.

I guess I got a good one! Let's hope it stays in this way.

See below compared to a true source of time (i.e. Springdrive in my Marine Master 600). The MM600 shows the seconds hand at 25s and the MAS63 shows at 31s.


----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

Times_end said:


> The Rotating bezel does not align with the markers on the dial, they are out of sync at certain points. I can see in the pictures posted here and videos on youtube. Align the triangle at 12 and see if the bezel markers are in sync with the dial.


Ahh, I think I see what you're saying: When the triangle is perfectly aligned with the 12 o'clock marker, the other marks on the bezel aren't properly aligned with the marks on the dial. Is that right?


----------



## spasta (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok fine I'll post one more


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Trying on some Natos with the sbdc107! just hanging out today. come check it out please guys! Discount code 15% off as well. I dont get anything from sales. Liking these more the the blusharks which are 0.1mm thicker _according to my calipers_ and feel more slippery shiny. The square holes of the blushark wear a bit too soon! if you have it you know what I mean. Anyways, these are decent straps at affordable prices.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

spasta said:


> Ok fine I'll post one more
> View attachment 15348677


Looks like it's just half a click off? No? It's a 120 click bezel. So moving 1 click should get it no more than half a second off perfect alignment. Personally the bezel alignment at the 12 o'clock isn't as much of an issue for me. You can usually just move it clockwise a bit to line it up. The chapter ring is a bigger deal to me.

I remember some of the early mini-turtles had the aluminim bezel insert misprinted. The printing didn't line up at opposite sides of the watch. Not sure if that's what's happening above as the bezel is engraved steel.

Anyhow for the $1,200 USD price I certainly wouldn't live with it if it bugs you.


----------



## flat6turbo (Aug 19, 2019)

How does everyone feel about the look/feel of the bezel insert with it being brushed steel vs shiny lacquered like the SLA? The larger size of the bezel certainly gives it a different look to the whole watch than the SLA's.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

flat6turbo said:


> How does everyone feel about the look/feel of the bezel insert with it being brushed steel vs shiny lacquered like the SLA? The larger size of the bezel certainly gives it a different look to the whole watch than the SLA's.


Personally, I would have preferred brushed ceramic. These scratch pretty easily...already have a scratch on mine, no clue how it got there.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Personally, I would have preferred brushed ceramic. These scratch pretty easily...already have a scratch on mine, no clue how it got there.


That stinks


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

flat6turbo said:


> How does everyone feel about the look/feel of the bezel insert with it being brushed steel vs shiny lacquered like the SLA? The larger size of the bezel certainly gives it a different look to the whole watch than the SLA's.


Don't mind it. I have aluminum ones that I take tree climbing to try to patina it. Nothing. So Im ok with patina and a watch looking good.









Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## flat6turbo (Aug 19, 2019)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Personally, I would have preferred brushed ceramic. These scratch pretty easily...already have a scratch on mine, no clue how it got there.


Hmm, that's disappointing. I was wondering how brushed steel bezel would hold up considering the brushed steel of a watch case or bracelet gets marks. Most of the time, one never know how they get there!

But the bezel is such a large part of this watch's look compared to the other interpretations.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Personally, I would have preferred brushed ceramic. These scratch pretty easily...already have a scratch on mine, no clue how it got there.


Yeah, I have a brushed ceramic bezel on my Tisell Vintage Sub, and it looks like it would closely approximate the look of the brushed bezel of the SPB143, so I'm not sure why they didn't go with a more robust material instead.


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

Yeah I think I would have preferred a ceramic bezel.


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

So which is easier to scratch between the aluminum bezels vs the steel ones?


----------



## remkow (Dec 13, 2015)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Personally, I would have preferred brushed ceramic. These scratch pretty easily...already have a scratch on mine, no clue how it got there.


Scratches are painful, but also very liberating. The anxiety level is high with a new watch, and the first scratch almost always gut-wrenching, the second less so...

My current daily was a present for a milestone birthday- an O&J annual calendar: the case is brushed grade 5 titanium, and shows up scratches fairly easily- after the first of which I was heartbroken. Quite intentionally, I have not taken the watch off for 13 months since getting it, and it is now covered in small nicks/ marks/ scratches. Even though it is a special watch, I now wear it without worrying about it: which is great. Since I've had it, the other watches in the box haven't had a look-in...

It will be given a break from wrist time when my SBP 149 arrives in the coming weeks (hopefully). I plan to also wear it/ use it/ let life happen to it: so then I can enjoy it without the stress!


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

melons said:


> I been checking there daily and noticed this morning they are back in stock. Wish the price was better.





fallingtitan said:


> Trying on some Natos with the sbdc107! just hanging out today. come check it out please guys! Discount code 15% off as well. I dont get anything from sales. Liking these more the the blusharks which are 0.1mm thicker _according to my calipers_ and feel more slippery shiny. The square holes of the blushark wear a bit too soon! if you have it you know what I mean. Anyways, these are decent straps at affordable prices.


Due more strap videos on the 149!!! This is great stuff. So glad I subscribed.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Wearing it all week. Still losing time every day but I can live with it, at least until I can get it regulated.


----------



## melons (Jul 7, 2012)

mleok said:


> Yeah, I have a brushed ceramic bezel on my Tisell Vintage Sub, and it looks like it would closely approximate the look of the brushed bezel of the SPB143, so I'm not sure why they didn't go with a more robust material instead.


A ceramic would have added several hundred dollars to the price, stifling sales.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

remkow said:


> Scratches are painful, but also very liberating. The anxiety level is high with a new watch, and the first scratch almost always gut-wrenching, the second less so...
> 
> My current daily was a present for a milestone birthday- an O&J annual calendar: the case is brushed grade 5 titanium, and shows up scratches fairly easily- after the first of which I was heartbroken. Quite intentionally, I have not taken the watch off for 13 months since getting it, and it is now covered in small nicks/ marks/ scratches. Even though it is a special watch, I now wear it without worrying about it: which is great. Since I've had it, the other watches in the box haven't had a look-in...
> 
> It will be given a break from wrist time when my SBP 149 arrives in the coming weeks (hopefully). I plan to also wear it/ use it/ let life happen to it: so then I can enjoy it without the stress!


That's a great way to be, except I tend to flip my watches quite often.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Wish I had got on the Uncle Seiko train sooner. Loving this GL831 strap!


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

barewrist said:


> Due more strap videos on the 149!!! This is great stuff. So glad I subscribed.


Wow! thanks for subbing! I thought the video might not be interesting but the strap company wanted a video lol. 
I'll try reaching out to more companies of straps!


----------



## GazzSteiko (Nov 7, 2019)

New hands on review from Fratello watches. Think I've read almost every review and seen every unboxing on YouTube now since March.. longest 4 months of waiting that I can remember









Hands-On Review Seiko Prospex SPB143, 145, 147, And 149 Diver's Watches


This year Seiko is celebrating the 55th anniversary of its first-ever dive watch. Besides the indispensable special and limited editions to celebrate the




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

someone in the rolex group posted he dropped his rootbeer on wood floor not too high. Ceramic isn't so great is it?


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

fallingtitan said:


> someone in the rolex group posted he dropped his rootbeer on wood floor not too high. Ceramic isn't so great is it?
> View attachment 15349390


Ceramic definitely has a better chance of shattering, especially from being dropped. However, I stand a much higher risk of scraping it on something than I do dropping it...which is where ceramic excels.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

barewrist said:


> nice To see it paired against a Rolex. The build and design quality stands with it nicely.


It definitely holds its own. I can say unequivocally that it is easily as good as other 1-2k watches that I have owned, and better in more than one aspect. The case finishing is on par with my speed master. Rolex is in a different league but you would expect that given the price difference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Wish I had got on the Uncle Seiko train sooner. Loving this GL831 strap!


I was thinking to put out a request for photos of this pairing, so thanks for reading my mind! Any more would be greatly appreciated!

Wishing I had got on the GL train sooner too. Tried the others and as much as I loved to look, to wear they weren't so much to my liking. Then I got the GL


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> When I order a Seiko watch, which is typically done online, I already know that I'm going to have to do some cosmetic repair to it when I receive it. I automatically assume that if there's a bezel it's going to be misaligned and that the movement will likely require regulation because I cannot stand when my watches run slow. I've taken an "expect the worst, hope for decent" approach to my Seiko purchases.


This was really one of the reasons I opted for the 149. I figured since it was the LE version there would be less chance of quality issues. Mine is basically perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Just got the call, should have mine on Friday stateside, so the US AD’s should be getting them. I will post up once received to give my first impressions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

More GL831 goodness


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Does the U.S. GL831 have the vanilla stink?


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

ChrisWMT said:


> Does the U.S. GL831 have the vanilla stink?


It does, but it is very subtle. Personally, I'm not a fan of the vanilla scented rubber straps, but this one does not bother me at all not. It's quite pleasant.


----------



## flat6turbo (Aug 19, 2019)

fallingtitan said:


> Don't mind it. I have aluminum ones that I take tree climbing to try to patina it. Nothing. So Im ok with patina and a watch looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tree climbing for patina, eh? Haha...that's a new one on me!


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

The place i bought my watch told me that all the watches they have are the same as mine and many were in worse condition. I have the option of the refund but i do like the watch and this will be the last one for me for a significant period of time


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

gagnello said:


> It definitely holds its own. I can say unequivocally that it is easily as good as other 1-2k watches that I have owned, and better in more than one aspect. The case finishing is on par with my speed master. Rolex is in a different league but you would expect that given the price difference.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that makes sense. Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Times_end said:


> The place i bought my watch told me that all the watches they have are the same as mine and many were in worse condition. I have the option of the refund but i do like the watch and this will be the last one for me for a significant period of time


sounds like they dont wanna deal with an exchange


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Love the watch!
















Instagram: watcher40


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

fallingtitan said:


> sounds like they dont wanna deal with an exchange


That's presumably the reason why Seiya has the follow disclaimer on most of their Seiko listings,



> The chapter ring and index & bezel index and face index not being aligned perfectly.
> 
> In general, Seiko's screw down crowns are not smooth as Swiss manufactures'.


But it does suggest that these are common enough complaints that they felt the need to preempt them.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

It's growing on me.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Another day of pounding the Like button.

Looking sharp all!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> It's growing on me.


Great shot. 

I have a feeling that all the semi matte textures look great together in real life as they interact with the light adding just the right amount of interest without too much flash and sparkle


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

merl said:


> Love the watch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


143 has the "classic" vibe seeing them on rubber strap! Thanks for the share and these pics could probably have my mind made up. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

I like the borealis blue tropic but its a bit too long! 209mm. need a 195mm ish option


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

merl said:


> Love the watch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

fallingtitan said:


> sounds like they dont wanna deal with an exchange


Agreed. I'd call as a "new customer" looking to purchase a watch and ask about the alignment to see if their answer changes.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

fallingtitan said:


> someone in the rolex group posted he dropped his rootbeer on wood floor not too high. Ceramic isn't so great is it?
> View attachment 15349390


Yeah sorry I have to disagree with that. The instances of ceramic inserts shattering in Rolex watches is few or far between. If I dropped my Rolex on the floor hard enough to shatter the ceramic insert, I'd be more worried about what happened to the movement inside my Rolex watch. The ceramic insert is the least of your worries at that point. The movement damage will be much more costly.

I think the shattered ceramic insert argument is overblown quite frankly. There's probably tens of thousands of ceramic submariners and Deep Sea's but only a handful have actually shattered ceramic bezel inserts. It's way more durable than people give it credit.

I have tons of aluminum inserts and most if not all get scratched up at some point. I have yet to break, crack, scratch or dent a ceramic bezel on any of my watches. Me personally, I'll take ceramic inserts any day over sapphire or aluminum inserts.

Not Really surprised to hear how easily the diashield coated brushed stainless steel bezel insert scratch easy on the Seiko SPB14X. People were all over me saying how durable these would be and that there was no need for a ceramic bezel insert. Definately not getting one now. Don't want my $1,200 steel bezel getting all scratched up. Such a shame as Seiko now puts a ceramic insert on their $650 Prospex Dive watches (King Turtle & King Samurai), but the mid-level $1,200 SPB14X apparently doesn't deserve one despite being double the cost.... Seiko are on the way to pricing themselves out of existence.

I'll wait for the 2022 Seiko 62MAS re-issue at 39.5mm with a ceramic bezel insert. Until then not buying dive watches over $1,000 that don't have ceramic bezel inserts.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

NS1 said:


> Agreed. I'd call as a "new customer" looking to purchase a watch and ask about the alignment to see if their answer changes.


lol smart!


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

Pretty choked. Was supposed to receive mine today but I think DHL faked a delivery attempt because someone was home and they apparently missed me.


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

fallingtitan said:


> sounds like they dont wanna deal with an exchange


That's really disturbing. Not the disclosure the condition.


Tomatoes11 said:


> Pretty choked. Was supposed to receive mine today but I think DHL faked a delivery attempt because someone was home and they apparently missed me.


That's happened to me before. I called them and was so frustrated. Package showed up about an hour later.


----------



## futurepx (Sep 28, 2015)

mi6_ said:


> Such a shame as Seiko now puts a ceramic insert on their $650 Prospex Dive watches (King Turtle & King Samurai), but the mid-level $1,200 SPB14X apparently doesn't deserve one despite being double the cost.... Seiko are on the way to pricing themselves out of existence.


I honestly thought I wanted ceramic but after getting the watch in hand, I much prefer the look of the brushed stainless steel. It gives the watch a totally different look than say the SLA017/037 and that's something I appreciate.

We of course know they can do a ceramic bezel in a lower priced watch (king turtle) but I feel like this was a deliberate design decision and I for one am really happy about it.


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

Ive gone back and forth. I love a watch I have with a steel insert. Sure it’s gets scratched but when my son turns 18 and gets it, he’ll carry the scratches with him. That said ceramic, looks higher end, so I’m conflicted.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

futurepx said:


> I honestly thought I wanted ceramic but after getting the watch in hand, I much prefer the look of the brushed stainless steel. It gives the watch a totally different look than say the SLA017/037 and that's something I appreciate.
> 
> We of course know they can do a ceramic bezel in a lower priced watch (king turtle) but I feel like this was a deliberate design decision and I for one am really happy about it.


They're able to make brushed ceramic that looks pretty identical to the stainless steel. The Nodus Retrospect has a brushed ceramic insert and it looks amazing...equally as good, if not better than seiko's brushed stainless steel.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> Yeah sorry I have to disagree with that. The instances of ceramic inserts shattering in Rolex watches is few or far between. If I dropped my Rolex on the floor hard enough to shatter the ceramic insert, I'd be more worried about what happened to the movement inside my Rolex watch. The ceramic insert is the least of your worries at that point. The movement damage will be much more costly.
> 
> I think the shattered ceramic insert argument is overblown quite frankly. There's probably tens of thousands of ceramic submariners and Deep Sea's but only a handful have actually shattered ceramic bezel inserts. It's way more durable than people give it credit.
> 
> ...


movement is fine. watch in perfection condition


futurepx said:


> I honestly thought I wanted ceramic but after getting the watch in hand, I much prefer the look of the brushed stainless steel. It gives the watch a totally different look than say the SLA017/037 and that's something I appreciate.
> 
> We of course know they can do a ceramic bezel in a lower priced watch (king turtle) but I feel like this was a deliberate design decision and I for one am really happy about it.


Definately intentional. cost for seiko will be similar. maybe even more for the steel as it might require new machines vs the aluminum and ceramic makers they've done for awhile now. I'm pretty happy with the SS and kinda want all my watches going forward to be SS or aluminum. im kinda over ceramic. even brushed ceramic can't compare to the deep grooves of a brush stainless steel 316L.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

futurepx said:


> I honestly thought I wanted ceramic but after getting the watch in hand, I much prefer the look of the brushed stainless steel. It gives the watch a totally different look than say the SLA017/037 and that's something I appreciate.
> 
> We of course know they can do a ceramic bezel in a lower priced watch (king turtle) but I feel like this was a deliberate design decision and I for one am really happy about it.


It is possible for ceramic bezels fo be matte or brushed. For example, the Tudor Pelagos, and the Tisell vintage sub.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm not interested in ceramic anymore either.
The Tudor BB58 has an aluminium bezel and it looks all the better for it as it suits the retro vibe of the watch.
Same with the Seiko.


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

JM252 said:


> I'm not interested in ceramic anymore either.
> The Tudor BB58 has an aluminium bezel and it looks all the better for it as it suits the retro vibe of the watch.
> Same with the Seiko.
> 
> View attachment 15350301


Is that a 143?


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

For me, while I think the steel looks great, I'd prefer a ceramic insert.

All of the counter points to why seiko went with steel seem like justifications and "talking yourself into" different reasons (kids get the watch with scars, looks better, doesn't shatter, etc)

None of those reasons are really a good argument for steel over ceramic. It's more a rationalization in one's own mind (IMO).

I think we all just need to understand that seiko used steel on purpose because by using ceramic, that would be just one more thing to put it closer in spec to the SLAxxx and they want to keep those tiers separate.

With that said, steel can look great and I think it looks great here.

Lets just not kid ourselves that steel is better than ceramic. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

ryan850 said:


> I think we all just need to understand that seiko used steel on purpose because by using ceramic, that would be just one more thing to put it closer in spec to the SLAxxx and they want to keep those tiers separate.


I think that is probably at the heart of the issue. In a sense, it shouldn't be so surprising that Seiko engages in this kind of upselling, no other brand has so many aesthetically similar models at such a range of price points.

We saw such intentional tweaks, like the hands on the SPB051, to get you to upgrade to the SLA017, or the inadequate adjustment on regular Seiko movements, even the 8L movements, which is more than deserving of careful adjustment and regulation, to push you towards Grand Seiko.

I recall there was once a thread showing a Seiko 5, a SARB, a SARX, and a Grand Seiko, all aesthetically very similar, but with ever increasing upgrades, and intentional omissions meant to push you up to the next price point.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

mleok said:


> I think that is probably at the heart of the issue. In a sense, it shouldn't be so surprising that Seiko engages in this kind of upselling, no other brand has so many aesthetically similar models at such a range of price points.
> 
> We saw such intention tweaks, like the hands on the SPB051, to get you to upgrade to the SLA017, or the inadequate adjustment on regular Seiko movements, even the 8L movements, which is more than deserving of careful adjustment and regulation, to push you towards Grand Seiko.
> 
> I recall there was once a thread showing a Seiko 5, a SARB, a SARX, and a Grand Seiko, all aesthetically very similar, but with ever increasing upgrades, and intention omissions meant to push you up to the next price point.


This is very well said and not at all surprising.

They run a business and they have to think of the price tiers as it relates to then business model.

------

I have never been a true seiko fan boy so the price increase has never really bothered me.

I think what they are doing is important for their brand stability moving forward and i think they've done a relatively good job.

I think these will ultimately settle around 900-1000 from AD and I think that is a perfectly reasonable price. If you look at their competition such as Oris and Longines, this seiko line stacks up fairly well.

We can go back and forth about the quality of movement but you are getting an in house movement that is mostly bullet proof with good PR albeit with wonky variance.

I have an Oris 65 and while it's a great watch, it's def not that great from a fit finish standpoint. The bezel action is also the worst in my collection. And I still think it's an awesome piece for the price.

----

If seiko could just dial in the QC and movement regulation just a tad more, I think they would create a whole new group of seiko fanatics that are willing to pay the higher price. And those things should cost that much more to accomplish.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

barewrist said:


> Is that a 143?


Yes it is.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

ryan850 said:


> If seiko could just dial in the QC and movement regulation just a tad more, I think they would create a whole new group of seiko fanatics that are willing to pay the higher price. And those things should cost that much more to accomplish.


Agreed, for me, the use of a stainless steel bezel is less of an issue than things like the lax quality standards and poor (nonexistent?) movement regulation.

I would be comfortable spending the $840 I can get the SPB143 for if I was reasonably assured that there weren't alignment issues, and the movement is reasonably accurate.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

jeffing said:


> 143 has the "classic" vibe seeing them on rubber strap! Thanks for the share and these pics could probably have my mind made up. Thanks for sharing.


Your welcome! I know that I have made the right decision for me with the 143, also because blue dials and gilt don't stick around for long 

Instagram: watcher40


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

On nato, I totally dislike nato but this watch can have anything 
















Instagram: watcher40


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

merl said:


> Love the watch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


said it once and I'll say it again- looks so damn good on (guessing uncle Seiko) waffle.


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

merl said:


> On nato, I totally dislike nato but this watch can have anything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a big fan on nato too but it looks nice sitting pretty flat on your wrist.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> Yeah sorry I have to disagree with that. The instances of ceramic inserts shattering in Rolex watches is few or far between. If I dropped my Rolex on the floor hard enough to shatter the ceramic insert, I'd be more worried about what happened to the movement inside my Rolex watch. The ceramic insert is the least of your worries at that point. The movement damage will be much more costly.
> 
> I think the shattered ceramic insert argument is overblown quite frankly. There's probably tens of thousands of ceramic submariners and Deep Sea's but only a handful have actually shattered ceramic bezel inserts. It's way more durable than people give it credit.
> 
> ...


Seiko definitely has their faults which are annoying but it's quite the stretch to say they are pricing themselves out of existence ? especially with this watch which is clearly ultra popular. There will be aftermarket ceramic bezel options available in the future no doubt so as much as I agree that


ryan850 said:


> For me, while I think the steel looks great, I'd prefer a ceramic insert.
> 
> All of the counter points to why seiko went with steel seem like justifications and "talking yourself into" different reasons (kids get the watch with scars, looks better, doesn't shatter, etc)
> 
> ...


nobody is disputing the fact that ceramic is better than steel, but I do find it ridiculous that you think that based on peoples preferences or even not giving a crap about the insert they are saying aluminum/steel etc are superior.


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

NS1 said:


> Agreed. I'd call as a "new customer" looking to purchase a watch and ask about the alignment to see if their answer changes.


Most seem to have the bezel misalingment and Seiya does not post pictures, as the alignment passes seiko quality control. The real limited edition versions of these watches are those with correct alignment.


----------



## melons (Jul 7, 2012)

Times_end said:


> Most seem to have the bezel misalingment and Seiya does not post pictures, as the alignment passes seiko quality control. The real limited edition versions of these watches are those with correct alignment.


Seiya has this on the web page to order the SBDC101

*"NOTE*

The chapter ring and index & bezel index and face index not being aligned perfectly.
In general, Seiko's screw down crowns are not smooth as Swiss manufactures'."
I'll try and get one from a US dealer I work with that will do their best to get me an aligned one.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

merl said:


> On nato, I totally dislike nato but this watch can have anything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks excellent


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> They're able to make brushed ceramic that looks pretty identical to the stainless steel. The Nodus Retrospect has a brushed ceramic insert and it looks amazing...equally as good, if not better than seiko's brushed stainless steel.


i wouldnt say that looks identical. but looks pretty good! i'd have to see it in person for sure to decide.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

fallingtitan said:


> i wouldnt say that looks identical. but looks pretty good! i'd have to see it in person for sure to decide.
> View attachment 15350578


The markers obviously are much different, but the brushed ceramic and SS do look quite similar. I've had the chance to look at both side by side.


----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

ryan850 said:


> I have an Oris 65 and while it's a great watch, it's def not that great from a fit finish standpoint. The bezel action is also the worst in my collection. And I still think it's an awesome piece for the price.


That's interesting; I thought the bezel on my Oris 65 (40mm) was very good. Zero play to speak of, and perfectly aligned. The feel of it was... I don't know, maybe slightly "tinny" but that didn't bother me because it fit well with the general style of the watch and size of the bezel.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

ryan850 said:


> This is very well said and not at all surprising.
> 
> They run a business and they have to think of the price tiers as it relates to then business model.
> 
> ...


ahhh man I'm looking at a oris 65 as my next diver!!!! but one with matching lume with the hands and markers. I dont like how some of their models have beige lume hands and patina on markers on the same watch lol. I dunno why they randomly do this?

I found the movember one has consistant lume but no bracelet. Anyways, fit and finish people say oris is good? this watch is way more then my sbdc107 it shoudn't be bad fit and finish. I have a feeling the oris is 50% too high of a price and rather get one used. but now having reservation

but then again everyones definition is different?
yesterday in the Affordable forum one guy got a new parnis and was raving of the quality and finish. I've handled a few parnis and they felt awful to me.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

fallingtitan said:


> ahhh man I'm looking at a oris 65 as my next diver!!!! but one with matching lume with the hands and markers. I dont like how some of their models have beige lume hands and patina on markers on the same watch lol. I dunno why they randomly do this?
> 
> I found the movember one has consistant lume but no bracelet. Anyways, fit and finish people say oris is good? this watch is way more then my sbdc107 it shoudn't be bad fit and finish. I have a feeling the oris is 50% too high of a price and rather get one used. but now having reservation
> 
> ...


I guess I should clarify on the fit and finish. I'd say it's standard affair. Nothing spectacular but up to par. I have the bronze bezel with gilt indices and it's a very beautiful piece.

Don't let my response deter you. There's a reason I have it in my collection. It's a very beautiful piece. It's one of the most comfortable watches I own on bracelet and I'm a bracelet guy.

It would def fit on well next to the 143.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

ryan850 said:


> I guess I should clarify on the fit and finish. I'd say it's standard affair. Nothing spectacular but up to par. I have the bronze bezel with gilt indices and it's a very beautiful piece.
> 
> Don't let my response deter you. There's a reason I have it in my collection. It's a very beautiful piece. It's one of the most comfortable watches I own on bracelet and I'm a bracelet guy.
> 
> ...


wish the movember edition came with bracelet! 
how much is a bracelet you think off ad?


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

fallingtitan said:


> wish the movember edition came with bracelet!
> how much is a bracelet you think off ad?


I've seen people post about cost but can't remember. Def in the 200s.

Def get one on bracelet. You can get a standard 65 for around 950 on bracelet if your patient. I sold my full kit for that much when I moved from the standard to the bronze.

Not sure if buying and then selling sans bracelet would be more cost effective than buying bracelet from AD.

No bracelet options I've seen go from 725 up to 850ish.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Predictabilly said:


> Seiko definitely has their faults which are annoying but it's quite the stretch to say they are pricing themselves out of existence ? especially with this watch which is clearly ultra popular. There will be aftermarket ceramic bezel options available in the future no doubt so as much as I agree that


You think the 1% of Seiko customers that are represented on this forum keep Seiko afloat? People were used to buying Seiko 5 watches for $40-$60 at department stores. The same Seiko 5 watch costs you $200-$275 with Seiko's new pricing scheme. You think some random guy is going to pay $1,200 for an SPB14X that says "Seiko" on the dial when he can buy a Swiss Made Tissot or similar watch for the same price or less with a better movement? Especially someone who's last Seiko solar watch cost $60?

Seiko has been forced to nearly double their prices and try move the brand upscale as they realized years ago their is no market for entry level watches anymore. Everyone in the $100-$300 price range is buying Apple Watches or other smart watches. I'm sure no one 20 years ago would have believed that General Motors, the largest automaker in the world at the time would require government bailouts to survive. If you think Seiko is invulnerable to consumer demands changing and market changes then it is you Sir who we should be laughing at.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> You think the 1% of Seiko customers that are represented on this forum keep Seiko afloat? People were used to buying Seiko 5 watches for $40-$60 at department stores. The same Seiko 5 watch costs you $200-$275 with Seiko's new pricing scheme. You think some random guy is going to pay $1,200 for an SPB14X that says "Seiko" on the dial when he can buy a Swiss Made Tissot or similar watch for the same price or less with a better movement? Especially someone who's last Seiko solar watch cost $60?
> 
> Seiko has been forced to nearly double their prices and try move the brand upscale as they realized years ago their is no market for entry level watches anymore. Everyone in the $100-$300 price range is buying Apple Watches or other smart watches. I'm sure no one 20 years ago would have believed that General Motors, the largest automaker in the world at the time would require government bailouts to survive. If you think Seiko is invulnerable to consumer demands changing and market changes then it is you Sir who we should be laughing at.
> 
> There's tons of watches with deeply engraved brushed ceramic bezel inserts (Oris Aquis has a brushed ceramic bezel option that comes with a fully brushed bracelet on a flat black dial). They have the exact same look as the brushed steel insert. Seiko totally cheaped out and is price gouging us. The SPB14X should have a brushed ceramic insert. It's superior to a stainless steel insert in every way. Go ahead and spend $1,200 on a new Seiko watch if you like the bezel getting all dinged up after a week or two of wear. Not me, I'm not a sucker. Wouldn't it be nicer to hand your child a watch that has been worn for 20 years and looks brand new versus one all beat to hell?


I love patina the more beat up the more beautiful it looks. when a watch is 100 years old and it still looks new that's just strange and weird. 
Seiko also conducted some studies and paid third-party companies to do studies as well and it confirmed that they are forced to move up market or they will be in trouble. the study concluded that they will never have their lower end dominance return because of micro and the Apple watch.

I like the fact that we've seen a lot of people with high-end watches by this new 63 mass and are impressed with it it's a good sign.

Beautiful beat up titanium Shogun









Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

There's tons of watches with deeply engraved brushed ceramic bezel inserts (Oris Aquis has a brushed ceramic bezel option that comes with a fully brushed bracelet on a flat black dial). They have the exact same look as the brushed steel insert. Seiko totally cheaped out and is price gouging us. The SPB14X should have a brushed ceramic insert. It's superior to a stainless steel insert in every way. Go ahead and spend $1,200 on a new Seiko watch if you like the bezel getting all dinged up after a week or two of wear. Not me, I'm not a sucker. Wouldn't it be nicer to hand your child a watch that has been worn for 20 years and looks brand new versus one all beat to hell?


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

So if the studies are wrong and they move upmarket and it doesn't work.

and they can no longer dominate the lower end because of cheaper price to micros and apple watches then basically you're saying Seiko is going to not exist. 

Now that would be an interesting development I guess we can all start buying Mircro brands or Tissot. Yay!

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

fallingtitan said:


> I love patina the more beat up the more beautiful it looks. when a watch is 100 years old and it still looks new that's just strange and weird.
> Seiko also conducted some studies and paid third-party companies to do studies as well and it confirmed that they are forced to move up market or they will be in trouble. the study concluded that they will never have their lower end dominance return because of micro and the Apple watch.
> 
> I like the fact that we've seen a lot of people with high-end watches by this new 63 mass and are impressed with it it's a good sign.
> ...


Well beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I'd never strap that beat up Shogun to my wrist without replacing the bezel insert/bezel. I take care of my watches and want them looking for new as long as possible. It's probably been died to make the bezel patina and isn't even from actual wear and tear.

Do you like it when your car gets all dented or banged up over the years too? Pretty sure most people would rather fix up their cars then not leave dents and/or collision damage on them ruining a vehicles appearance.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> Well beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I'd never strap that beat up Shogun to my wrist without replacing the bezel insert/bezel. I take care of my watches and want them looking for new as long as possible. It's probably been died to make the bezel patina and isn't even from actual wear and tear.
> 
> Do you like it when your car gets all dented or banged up over the years too? Pretty sure most people would rather fix up their cars then not leave dents and/or collision damage on them ruining a vehicles appearance.


Cars no but I don't really think of cars or care about cars. Watch... tho has a personality and a life and I like to keep all its memories with me. Each ding each scratch makes me remember how much I wore it and all it's been through with me and it's a beautiful thing

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Have you ever seen a Rolex that's been over polished. Sometimes the lugs are different thicknesses. It's awfull imo. And all in the hopes of keeping it new. 

But there are a plenty who plead during service to not touch the old parts. And don't polish the Nick's.

The one thing that money cannot buy is patina.

Anyways, we all see things differently and collect for different reasons. I know one day Seiko will put ceramic inserts on everything even entry lvl and it's kinda going to be a sad day for me. 

For now I'll enjoy these cheap inserts. Exciting the new Willard has aluminum insert

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## melons (Jul 7, 2012)

jimanchower said:


> That's interesting; I thought the bezel on my Oris 65 (40mm) was very good. Zero play to speak of, and perfectly aligned. The feel of it was... I don't know, maybe slightly "tinny" but that didn't bother me because it fit well with the general style of the watch and size of the bezel.


Maybe they have changed, but the one I ordered felt cheap all the way around. Sent it back for a refund.


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

Has the new Tudor BB58 in blue a ceramic bezel?


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi. Question for the folks who have already scored one of these (I'm wait-listed):
In the latest Grey Nato, JStacey mentioned a quirk with the date taking up to 12+ hours before it fully flips over and centers itself in the date window. Has anyone else experienced this??

I'm used to the 7S26 starting before 12 and taking its good sweet time - but this sounds extreme. Any feedback appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

mi6_ said:


> There's tons of watches with deeply engraved brushed ceramic bezel inserts (Oris Aquis has a brushed ceramic bezel option that comes with a fully brushed bracelet on a flat black dial). They have the exact same look as the brushed steel insert. Seiko totally cheaped out and is price gouging us. The SPB14X should have a brushed ceramic insert. It's superior to a stainless steel insert in every way. Go ahead and spend $1,200 on a new Seiko watch if you like the bezel getting all dinged up after a week or two of wear. Not me, I'm not a sucker. Wouldn't it be nicer to hand your child a watch that has been worn for 20 years and looks brand new versus one all beat to hell?
> 
> View attachment 15350907
> 
> View attachment 15350909


We get it dude. You prefer ceramic over steel and think seiko are price gouging using steel.

I'm someone that agrees with you but at the end of the day you've made your point and you don't need to keep beating a dead horse.

Seiko used steel for a specific reason and I guarantee its not because they thought it was "better."

Seiko is not the value king anymore and they aren't trying to pack as much spec into as little cost as possible, like every other micro.

What they ARE doing is creating a very well done watch that plays on their heritage at a price point that utilized the value of their brand.

It isn't rocket science. It's business. People can choose to buy them or not.

It seems apparent that there are many people that have. It's also apparent that you will not be buying one. Everyone has a choice where they spend their money.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

mi6_ said:


> There's tons of watches with deeply engraved brushed ceramic bezel inserts (Oris Aquis has a brushed ceramic bezel option that comes with a fully brushed bracelet on a flat black dial). They have the exact same look as the brushed steel insert. Seiko totally cheaped out and is price gouging us. The SPB14X should have a brushed ceramic insert. It's superior to a stainless steel insert in every way. Go ahead and spend $1,200 on a new Seiko watch if you like the bezel getting all dinged up after a week or two of wear. Not me, I'm not a sucker. Wouldn't it be nicer to hand your child a watch that has been worn for 20 years and looks brand new versus one all beat to hell?


You have this odd habit of speaking in absolutes. No room for nuance whatsoever, it seems. And interesting how you say you're not a sucker for not paying $1200 for this, when plenty of users here did just that. Are you saying these people are suckers and wasted their money? If so, feel free to PM each and every one of them and let them know what you think of them. Make sure you also do the same for the people who bought a black bay 58, since that's 3x the price of this and comes with an aluminum bezel.


----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

melons said:


> Maybe they have changed, but the one I ordered felt cheap all the way around. Sent it back for a refund.


I bought mine four years ago. It's possible that there is some variation between the different models or that the mechanism changed slightly over time, but it's probably more likely that it's just a matter of preference, which is fine. Hell, people talk about the hollow endlink bracelets on 5-digit Rolexes like they're the worst thing in the world, but I really don't mind.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

I bought my divers' 65 in December. I have zero complaints about its quality/value to price ratio. Also own an Aquis that is an awesome watch as well.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

mi6_ said:


> Well beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I'd never strap that beat up Shogun to my wrist without replacing the bezel insert/bezel. I take care of my watches and want them looking for new as long as possible. It's probably been died to make the bezel patina and isn't even from actual wear and tear.
> 
> Do you like it when your car gets all dented or banged up over the years too? Pretty sure most people would rather fix up their cars then not leave dents and/or collision damage on them ruining a vehicles appearance.


Talk to someone who paid $7500 for a circa 2008 Rolex Submariner with a steel painted insert; and a bracelet with stamped swing arms, stamped clasp, stamped diver extension, friction fit fold over attachment, and hollow center links.
And alignment issues to boot.


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

Just one person's thoughts and opinions here:

I've owned a Rolex 1675 and 14060m in the past, and I actually like the slimness and simplicity of these watches. I only sold the 14060m to go vintage, and then later reluctantly sold the 1675 because I needed to fund some home improvements. The hollow end links and stamped clasps are wonderful features to me because they're simple, functional, and not bulky. I like the old aluminum bezel inserts too. I recognize that for the prices that Rolex charges, at this point in time those features are outdated though. 
I've also had a couple Omega Speedmaster Pros and really dislike the bulky bracelets that they're sold with nowadays, especially since they don't taper. That new 321-powered steel Speedmaster would be ideal if it weren't so insanely expensive. Anyway, the appeal of the Speedmaster Pro is that it's an old school watch with minimal changes from the 1960s.

Something about this series from Seiko reminds me of the old school Submariner or similar 60s/70s/80s sports Rolexes, and I'm trying to get that feeling back a little. I actually wish these Seikos were more like the original 62MAS with a higher domed crystal and thinner bezel like the expensive re-issues they've done, but what can I do? As a simple sports watch, the design is still nice and retro-inspired. I may wear this new watch with straps, but I think that the bracelet looks pretty good because of its simple design, and it tapers nicely.

I would not have minded if Seiko did a brushed ceramic bezel on this watch, but I would be less impressed with non-brushed because it would look too modern. The fact that this is a steel bezel doesn't bother me too much though.

My original SBDC107 is on its way back to Singapore, and hopefully Gnomon will find a nicely aligned replacement to send me!


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

Also, it may be obvious, but I would be glad if more companies did exact reissues of older models at reasonable prices. Generally some of the nicest ones are often specialty limited editions with high price tags. The Omega 60th anniversary Trilogy set is a great example.


----------



## savago (May 18, 2018)

jomal66 said:


> Hi. Question for the folks who have already scored one of these (I'm wait-listed):
> In the latest Grey Nato, JStacey mentioned a quirk with the date taking up to 12+ hours before it fully flips over and centers itself in the date window. Has anyone else experienced this??
> 
> I'm used to the 7S26 starting before 12 and taking its good sweet time - but this sounds extreme. Any feedback appreciated. Thanks


Must be an odd one.

My SBDC107 will start switching the date around 11PM-ish and finish a little past midnight (but not precisely at 12AM as a typical swiss watch with an ETA movement).

Comparing it to a Stargate 1st gen (i.e. 7S36) and a Monster 2nd gen (i.e.4R36), the 6R35 is way better when it comes to switching the date being pretty similar to its older bother the 6R15 in this aspect.


----------



## futurepx (Sep 28, 2015)

mi6_ said:


> There's tons of watches with deeply engraved brushed ceramic bezel inserts (Oris Aquis has a brushed ceramic bezel option that comes with a fully brushed bracelet on a flat black dial). They have the exact same look as the brushed steel insert. Seiko totally cheaped out and is price gouging us. The SPB14X should have a brushed ceramic insert. It's superior to a stainless steel insert in every way. Go ahead and spend $1,200 on a new Seiko watch if you like the bezel getting all dinged up after a week or two of wear. Not me, I'm not a sucker. Wouldn't it be nicer to hand your child a watch that has been worn for 20 years and looks brand new versus one all beat to hell?


Wasn't aware of this Aquis having a brushed ceramic bezel, first time I've come across that - thanks for sharing.

If you're looking at it from the point of view of seiko's <$600 offerings, and wanting to check off as many spec-list boxes as possible, it doesn't seem like that's going to happen for you with the SPB14x. And I get it, seiko made a name for themselves by giving you a ton of specs in a much lower price point - and now they're moving away from that.

But if you're looking at it the other way, this is the first time seiko has given us a diver in all the proportions that we've been asking for, in a design thats both modern and pays respect to the original, all while having a really nice fit and finish. The real question to ask is: "Is this is a $1200 watch?" The answer for me (and a lot of other suckers here) is a definite "yes." I own a SKX and an explorer II, as well as a lot of other pieces in between those two price points. So to hear people be so offended by the price of this is really surprising.

This is a watch I never thought Seiko would have made, but I'm so glad they did. It's a keeper for me and brings a smile to my face when I see it on my wrist. I don't baby my watches and enjoy them for what they are. If I actually wore this watch for 20 years, having scratches on the bezel would be the least of my concerns.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

6L35 said:


> Has the new Tudor BB58 in blue a ceramic bezel?


 no its aluminum. should fade nicely to a light pale blue over the generations.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Guys I just read the shogun thread from 13 years ago or so. Its awesome to see how the shogun name got created. by a guy cubbiepants whos BANNED from the site actually. lol


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Well I apologize if I made any feel bad by suggesting they were ”suckers” for spending $1,200 on an SPB14X. I shouldn’t have written it that way in hindsight, so I apologize for that one. I hope those of you who have one enjoy it. I can‘t deny it’s a beautiful watch and at one time really wanted to add it to my collection. I just feel that Seiko could have achieved the exact same appearance with better durability had they spent some money on a brushed ceramic bezel insert.

Clearly, some people like an aluminum bezel that patina’s over time. It’s just not for me. I like a watch that still looks new (or at least the crystal and bezel insert) down the road. To each their own I guess. I don’t like looking at a watch with a scratched up, faded aluminum insert. 

I’m just kind of sour over Seiko at the moment. When the SPB143 photos leaked I was super excited. This was bolstered by a few early articles that wrongly claimed it was indeed a brushed ceramic insert. For me, the $1,200 ask for an SPB143 ($1,595 CAD where I am) is just too much for what I’m willing to pay given the lack of a ceramic insert.

I thought the SPB143 it was going to be the perfect watch for me: 40.5mm, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel insert, diashield and a decent bracelet with a beautiful grey sunburst dial. The last couple of Seiko’s I’ve bought have all ran slow and gotten worse after a year or two of ownership. I’m just not into the brand as much given the price increase with virtually no value added, the lack of regulation on the movements and persistent alignment related quality control issues. $1,200 watches shouldn’t have alignment issues. I wouldn’t accept $200 watches with alignment issues. It’s easy to fix on the assembly line with all the modern technology available.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

12 years ago the shogun was "the TI- disappointment diver" complains of too high price seiko going up market and hardlex!

its funny we still all having the same convo. im gonna mention that in my review. I love it. in 15 years will we be saying the same things? hmmmm


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Great watch


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

mi6_ said:


> Well I apologize if I made any feel bad by suggesting they were "suckers" for spending $1,200 on an SPB14X. I shouldn't have written it that way in hindsight, so I apologize for that one. I hope those of you who have one enjoy it. I can't deny it's a beautiful watch and at one time really wanted to add it to my collection. I just feel that Seiko could have achieved the exact same appearance with better durability had they spent some money on a brushed ceramic bezel insert.
> 
> Clearly, some people like an aluminum bezel that patina's over time. It's just not for me. I like a watch that still looks new (or at least the crystal and bezel insert) down the road. To each their own I guess. I don't like looking at a watch with a scratched up, faded aluminum insert.
> 
> ...


I mean, I was a bit disappointed when I found out the bezel was steel and not ceramic but not enough to not get the watch. And I think the bezel is really beautiful and appears to be pretty damn durable too as I am a klutz with my watches and it still looks like out of the box after a month. I guess while I would prefer a ceramic insert I find it a bit odd to be the one issue that someone would fixate on. You can get steinharts for like 400 dollars with ceramic bezels I think. It hardly qualifies a watch to be "quality" or "cheaping out" in my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

mi6_ said:


> You think the 1% of Seiko customers that are represented on this forum keep Seiko afloat? People were used to buying Seiko 5 watches for $40-$60 at department stores. The same Seiko 5 watch costs you $200-$275 with Seiko's new pricing scheme. You think some random guy is going to pay $1,200 for an SPB14X that says "Seiko" on the dial when he can buy a Swiss Made Tissot or similar watch for the same price or less with a better movement? Especially someone who's last Seiko solar watch cost $60?
> 
> Seiko has been forced to nearly double their prices and try move the brand upscale as they realized years ago their is no market for entry level watches anymore. Everyone in the $100-$300 price range is buying Apple Watches or other smart watches. I'm sure no one 20 years ago would have believed that General Motors, the largest automaker in the world at the time would require government bailouts to survive. If you think Seiko is invulnerable to consumer demands changing and market changes then it is you Sir who we should be laughing at.


For me, the increasing frequency of limited editions suggest to me that Seiko is increasingly leaning on a small group of Seiko enthusiasts to drive sales.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

fallingtitan said:


> I love patina the more beat up the more beautiful it looks. when a watch is 100 years old and it still looks new that's just strange and weird.
> Seiko also conducted some studies and paid third-party companies to do studies as well and it confirmed that they are forced to move up market or they will be in trouble. the study concluded that they will never have their lower end dominance return because of micro and the Apple watch.
> 
> I like the fact that we've seen a lot of people with high-end watches by this new 63 mass and are impressed with it it's a good sign.
> ...


While I think it's true that Seiko will have to cede the lower end market, I question their ability to compete in the mid to upper level market as well, particularly given their poor customer service, and lax accuracy and quality standards.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

mleok said:


> While I think it's true that Seiko will have to cede the lower end market, I question their ability to compete in the mid to upper level market as well, particularly given their poor customer service, and lax accuracy and quality standards.


We shall see in 10-20 yrs if Seiko survives. I just read the 2008 thread where Shogun got its name. And ppl were questioning it back then as well. Couldn't believe Seiko charge 1000 for hardlex

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

gagnello said:


> I mean, I was a bit disappointed when I found out the bezel was steel and not ceramic but not enough to not get the watch. And I think the bezel is really beautiful and appears to be pretty damn durable too as I am a klutz with my watches and it still looks like out of the box after a month. I guess while I would prefer a ceramic insert I find it a bit odd to be the one issue that someone would fixate on. You can get steinharts for like 400 dollars with ceramic bezels I think. It hardly qualifies a watch to be "quality" or "cheaping out" in my opinion.


As I mentioned, for me, the absence of a ceramic bezel is less of an issue than alignment and accuracy. If Seiko can get these later two issues nailed down with a tight tolerance and consistency, they'll be better positioned to compete in the new price range they're contesting.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

gagnello said:


> I mean, I was a bit disappointed when I found out the bezel was steel and not ceramic but not enough to not get the watch. And I think the bezel is really beautiful and appears to be pretty damn durable too as I am a klutz with my watches and it still looks like out of the box after a month. I guess while I would prefer a ceramic insert I find it a bit odd to be the one issue that someone would fixate on. You can get steinharts for like 400 dollars with ceramic bezels I think. It hardly qualifies a watch to be "quality" or "cheaping out" in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ever see the green ceramic steinhart. Looks plastic and cheap. The color you get from aluminum can't be matched. On aluminum the color changes in the light to dark green bright green black etc. Luckily they still sell the aluminum version. 
Basically what I'm saying is there still a need for aluminum inserts
While ceramic generally stays uniform color in most lighting.
















Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

Got mine today! Will post impressions after I get the rubber strap put on.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Tomatoes11 said:


> Got mine today! Will post impressions after I get the rubber strap put on.
> 
> View attachment 15351542
> View attachment 15351545


Is that a Rolex by itself? Lol new watch box or collector

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

futurepx said:


> Wasn't aware of this Aquis having a brushed ceramic bezel, first time I've come across that - thanks for sharing.
> 
> If you're looking at it from the point of view of seiko's <$600 offerings, and wanting to check off as many spec-list boxes as possible, it doesn't seem like that's going to happen for you with the SPB14x. And I get it, seiko made a name for themselves by giving you a ton of specs in a much lower price point - and now they're moving away from that.
> 
> ...


just saying, if there was a Seiko fan club president you should run for it. And I mean this with the utmost admiration and respect. Well said.


----------



## GazzSteiko (Nov 7, 2019)

Tomatoes11 said:


> Got mine today! Will post impressions after I get the rubber strap put on.
> 
> View attachment 15351542
> View attachment 15351545





Tomatoes11 said:


> Got mine today! Will post impressions after I get the rubber strap put on.
> 
> View attachment 15351542
> View attachment 15351545


C'mon Australia, surely we're closer to Japan than Canada, at least based on a Mercator projection...


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> You think the 1% of Seiko customers that are represented on this forum keep Seiko afloat? People were used to buying Seiko 5 watches for $40-$60 at department stores. The same Seiko 5 watch costs you $200-$275 with Seiko's new pricing scheme. You think some random guy is going to pay $1,200 for an SPB14X that says "Seiko" on the dial when he can buy a Swiss Made Tissot or similar watch for the same price or less with a better movement? Especially someone who's last Seiko solar watch cost $60?
> 
> Seiko has been forced to nearly double their prices and try move the brand upscale as they realized years ago their is no market for entry level watches anymore. Everyone in the $100-$300 price range is buying Apple Watches or other smart watches. I'm sure no one 20 years ago would have believed that General Motors, the largest automaker in the world at the time would require government bailouts to survive. If you think Seiko is invulnerable to consumer demands changing and market changes then it is you Sir who we should be laughing at.


seiko is doing just fine, had 239 billion yen ($2,229,612,836.00 USD) in sales for the fiscal 2019 year (March 2019 to March 2020) which was down 3.3% From the previous year due to various world factors (guess which ones!)
The watch side did 135.4 billion yen ($1,262,806,475 USD) and 4.5% decrease from the previous year.



https://www.seiko.co.jp/en/ir/2020/05/25/e_fstaFY2019.pdf



so, like almost every single business in the world with heavy retail presence due it's down but they are still doing great and are far from what you claim ??‍♂


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> There's tons of watches with deeply engraved brushed ceramic bezel inserts (Oris Aquis has a brushed ceramic bezel option that comes with a fully brushed bracelet on a flat black dial). They have the exact same look as the brushed steel insert. Seiko totally cheaped out and is price gouging us. The SPB14X should have a brushed ceramic insert. It's superior to a stainless steel insert in every way. Go ahead and spend $1,200 on a new Seiko watch if you like the bezel getting all dinged up after a week or two of wear. Not me, I'm not a sucker. Wouldn't it be nicer to hand your child a watch that has been worn for 20 years and looks brand new versus one all beat to hell?
> 
> View attachment 15350907
> 
> View attachment 15350909


you sound ridiculous ? just cause your opinion differs from others they are absolutely wrong and you feel you have to attack them? Yes they will go ahead and buy a $1200 Seiko with no ceramic bezel, as many have in this thread, and be happy about. My black bay GMT and black bay blue eta with their aluminum bezel says hi as well.
I guess everyone in this chat is a sucker

and FYI the aquis looks NOTHING like these watches other than they share a common theme of being a dive watch.

im not replying to you anymore, you seriously sound like a child. Consider yourself blocked if there is that option to do so


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

fallingtitan said:


> Is that a Rolex by itself? Lol new watch box or collector
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


lol All of my other pieces are in the safety deposit box at the moment but I am waiting on a Datejust 36 I ordered that I will throw into that box along with the Batman and the sbdc107. Then the box will look less empty with 3 watches.

I used to have a pretty big collection but streamlined it a bit.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Predictabilly said:


> seiko is doing just fine, had 239 billion yen ($2,229,612,836.00 USD) in sales for the fiscal 2019 year (March 2019 to March 2020) which was down 3.3% From the previous year due to various world factors (guess which ones!)
> The watch side did 135.4 billion yen ($1,262,806,475 USD) and 4.5% decrease from the previous year.
> 
> 
> ...


Seiko might well survive, since it's a pretty diversified conglomerate, but keep in mind that IBM used to be at the top of the personal computer and laptop segment, and while they still exist, they're no longer in the business of manufacturing PCs and laptops. So, maybe Seiko as a watch brand will survive, and maybe not.


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Predictabilly said:


> seiko is doing just fine, had 239 billion yen ($2,229,612,836.00 USD) in sales for the fiscal 2019 year (March 2019 to March 2020) which was down 3.3% From the previous year due to various world factors (guess which ones!)
> The watch side did 135.4 billion yen ($1,262,806,475 USD) and 4.5% decrease from the previous year.
> 
> 
> ...


In 2019 year on year the Swiss watch industry increased sales (revenue) +2.6% while Seiko had -4.5% that's not a good sign.

If you read the summary of the FHS:

Products
Wristwatches set the tone for 2019, representing almost 95% of total exports by value. Exports passed the 20 billion francs threshold (to 20.5 billion), an increase of 2.6% compared with 2018. Conversely, the number of items declined by 13.1%. The downward trend seen for many years worsened during the summer of 2018 and had a marked impact on every month in 2019, without exception. Switzerland shipped 20.6 million watches to other countries, 3.1 million fewer than in the previous year. This historically low level, below even the crisis of 2009, is comparable to the volume exported during the dip in the early 1980s.
The growth in value was almost exclusively due to mechanical, precious metal or bimetal watches priced at over 3,000 francs (export price). Other price segments, quartz watches and steel products, in particular, declined in 2019.

The market below $3k (pretty much 1:1 with USD) is a slaughter fest - it's shrinking quite fast. No wonder everyone tries to move upmarket, especially Seiko. Their lower end brands Alba, Pulsar, Lorus, Orient, Seiko 5 and maybe even Seiko and Presage are in the shrinking territory below $3k....

It's only smart from Seiko to move upmarket, they seem to do it gradually and taking the profits they can still make. However to compete, you would need to up the quality accordingly, it's not just raising prices.


----------



## futurepx (Sep 28, 2015)

barewrist said:


> just saying, if there was a Seiko fan club president you should run for it. And I mean this with the utmost admiration and respect. Well said


Haha I appreciate the kind words but I'm far from a seiko fan boy. The only other seiko I own at the moment is a SKX. But I did get my start into mechanical watches with seiko and it has a fond place in my collection history


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

weirdestwizard said:


> Great watch
> View attachment 15351444


And cool old puppy...


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, when I received my own SPB147 wasn't adjusted the way I wanted it to be: -13 secs/24h. No big deal and still in the infamous Seiko specs (meaning you can forget sending it back for service to Seiko), so I took things in (a light and careful) hand myself and regulated it, once it was fully wound and the case back carefully opened thanks to a watchmaker friend.

The beat error was of 0.8 out of the box, which is borderline, so I first brought that down to 0-0.1. That done, I timed the watch to a fuzzy +4 secs/24hr on my timegraph. I say fuzzy because the movement fluctuates around between -1 to +6 secs in the same position, even after several minutes without touching it. The good news is that that value was fairly consistent in all positions (give or take 5 secs). So let's say that the 6R35 is a competent movement but not as crispy as it's Swiss counterparts - a well explored theme.

Another find was inside the caseback, which indicated China Made. At least Seiko comes clean with that.










Anyway, my watch is now working the way I wanted it to and I even have all the reasons to believe that its water-resistance should cover my abyssal three-meter (at most) snorkeling habits and regular swimming in a nearby lake .










Enjoy your watches, the moments you spend in nature with them and the people you're with.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## melons (Jul 7, 2012)

Tomatoes11 said:


> Got mine today! Will post impressions after I get the rubber strap put on.
> 
> View attachment 15351542
> View attachment 15351545


Congrats!! Looks to be aligned too.


----------



## Carajio (Jun 23, 2015)

Do any owners out there have any comparison shots of the new SPB's next to an SKX007? I am VERY keen on getting a 147 but I am slightly worried it is on the smaller size than I would ideally like.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Carajio said:


> Do any owners out there have any comparison shots of the new SPB's next to an SKX007? I am VERY keen on getting a 147 but I am slightly worried it is on the smaller size than I would ideally like.


watch my video review. time stamps on first comment. i put it side by side with SKX!


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

denisd said:


> Well, when I received my own SPB147 wasn't adjusted the way I wanted it to be: -13 secs/24h. No big deal and still in the infamous Seiko specs (meaning you can forget sending it back for service to Seiko), so I took things in (a light and careful) hand myself and regulated it, once it was fully wound and the case back carefully opened thanks to a watchmaker friend.
> 
> The beat error was of 0.8 out of the box, which is borderline, so I first brought that down to 0-0.1. That done, I timed the watch to a fuzzy +4 secs/24hr on my timegraph. I say fuzzy because the movement fluctuates around between -1 to +6 secs in the same position, even after several minutes without touching it. The good news is that that value was fairly consistent in all positions (give or take 5 secs). So let's say that the 6R35 is a competent movement but not as crispy as it's Swiss counterparts - a well explored theme.
> 
> ...


its a seiko lottery! some movements are fuzzy! some are straight! my is straightened out thankfully. but i just put a new 4r into a shogun because customer did not want to pay for servicing just wanted a new movement and it bounced from -6 to +6 in a wave shape! lol


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

and the old shogun movement i regulated it back to 0 error and 0 s/day but its amp is low 199. so it does need service but its flat line straight running good other then the weak amp. how many years you think it can go before servicing? 2-3?


----------



## pmjl (Feb 6, 2014)

I am posting here after probably 5years and all coz I am excited after a longtime about a watch. Since the release of this model I've seen a lot of happy campers and a few complaining about the value of this model and Seiko in general. People have brought 3 brands into the mix mostly Rolex, Tudor and Seiko to judge value for this release. So here are my thoughts on these:
1) Rolex as a brand is unbeatable and unattainable for any other brand but not my kinda brand or value.
2) Tudor is great and doing great work in recent years but the reality is that still most of the percieved value comes from having Rolex as the big brother and assumption that you are getting similar quality for less. I can guarantee if this brand was not associated with Rolex it would be like any other micro brand today from CW, Yema, Farer, Unimatic etc which offer anything and everything under US$2000 and a lot of value for money.
3) Seiko has a long history like any other big brands out there but what differentiates them is that it has experience in making watches from US$20 to US$40000. Don't think any other brand can claim that. Seiko has been making high end watches for a long time too under Credor and GS but was only know in Japan and some parts of Asia. So the point that Seiko in recent times is moving upmarket is false.
4) Now coming to the SPD14X models and value perception I think that this is the first watch after Tudor Pelagos that has taken from the past and brought it to modern sensibilities as far as design goes. Second they have nailed the ideal size for a diver. In the past most of us have liked the design but not the size or liked the size and design but not the hour/minute hands. So for the first time here is a watch from seiko that is the holy grail for everything we've ever wanted. Now as far as price and value go the price of Tudor BB58 is 4x and starting Rolex diver 8x more than SPB14X. As far as quality goes maybe if I strech my imagination BB58 is 2x and Rolex sub 4x better. So end of the day price value of SPB14X is phenomenal specially when you are getting history, design, size and quality in one watch at the price of an iPhone 🍻


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Carajio said:


> Do any owners out there have any comparison shots of the new SPB's next to an SKX007? I am VERY keen on getting a 147 but I am slightly worried it is on the smaller size than I would ideally like.


SBDC101 v. SKX007 v. SKX013 (albeit aftermarket Crystaltimes SKX cases with drilled lugs and slightly different architectures from OEM, but they're basically the same dimensions wise to OEM).

SBDC101 is a smidge longer and feels a little less stout given that and the case tricks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Saw the SPB147 in my local Seiko shop today but no joy with the SPB149 just yet. Talked with the owner and he said the only SPB143 had been bought yesterday.

Picked up this SPB151J1 just now and enjoying it. Need a 20mm waffle strap though.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

vexXed said:


> Saw the SPB147 in my local Seiko shop today but no joy with the SPB149 just yet. Talked with the owner and he said the only SPB143 had been bought yesterday.
> 
> Picked up this SPB151J1 just now and enjoying it. Need a 20mm waffle strap though.
> 
> View attachment 15351962


what size wrist you got? look awesome! in canada these are not here yet!


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

fallingtitan said:


> what size wrist you got? look awesome! in canada these are not here yet!


I've got a 6.5" flat wrist and it fits just fine. Just measured and the lug to lug on it is 47mm.

I didn't even know they were out tbh. I just passed by the shop hoping to see the SPB149 and saw the only SPB151 for sale in the display window. I've always wanted the Captain Willard so this is the next best (affordable) thing. Got it for the equivalent of $900 USD.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

vexXed said:


> I've got a 6.5" flat wrist and it fits just fine. Just measured and the lug to lug on it is 47mm.
> 
> I didn't even know they were out tbh. I just passed by the shop hoping to see the SPB149 and saw the only SPB151 for sale in the display window. I've always wanted the Captain Willard so this is the next best (affordable) thing. Got it for the equivalent of $900 USD.


im on the list for a willard. i got the 149 already. probably go with green tho. 6.6inch wrist


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

vexXed said:


> Saw the SPB147 in my local Seiko shop today but no joy with the SPB149 just yet. Talked with the owner and he said the only SPB143 had been bought yesterday.
> 
> Picked up this SPB151J1 just now and enjoying it. Need a 20mm waffle strap though.
> 
> View attachment 15351962


Next on my list! Wonder when the hell it'll arrive in the US? ADs don't even seem to have a clue...I've heard June (umm, it's already July, dummy) all the way to September.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

fallingtitan said:


> im on the list for a willard. i got the 149 already. probably go with green tho. 6.6inch wrist


You'll be fine with 6.6" wrists. It's a bit smaller than the regular turtle reissues like the SRP775 etc.

I especially like the way the faceted hands and indices catch the light. The sapphire crystal seems more clear than the hardlex on my turtle. Slightly domed crystal which drops around the edge towards the bezel looks cool and there is a bit of distortion when changing the angle of the watch.



Watch_it_Captain said:


> Next on my list! Wonder when the hell it'll arrive in the US? ADs don't even seem to have a clue...I've heard June (umm, it's already July, dummy) all the way to September.


My Seiko shop guy also has no idea when he is getting the SPB149 haha. The world is a mess I say! Hang in there, I'm sure they will be in your local shops soon enough.


----------



## Carajio (Jun 23, 2015)

fallingtitan said:


> watch my video review. time stamps on first comment. i put it side by side with SKX!


Thanks for that I will check it out.


----------



## Carajio (Jun 23, 2015)

ck2k01 said:


> SBDC101 v. SKX007 v. SKX013 (albeit aftermarket Crystaltimes SKX cases with drilled lugs and slightly different architectures from OEM, but they're basically the same dimensions wise to OEM).
> 
> SBDC101 is a smidge longer and feels a little less stout given that and the case tricks.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. Those are some nice mods.


----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

Carajio said:


> Do any owners out there have any comparison shots of the new SPB's next to an SKX007? I am VERY keen on getting a 147 but I am slightly worried it is on the smaller size than I would ideally like.


Here are a couple of quick shots





  








seiko_2020070700387.jpg




__
jimanchower


__
Jul 17, 2020












  








seiko_2020070700389.jpg




__
jimanchower


__
Jul 17, 2020


----------



## Carajio (Jun 23, 2015)

jimanchower said:


> Here are a couple of quick shots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks jimanchower.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Carajio said:


> Thanks for that. Those are some nice mods.


You bet, and thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

I have seen misalignment on Rolex and Tudor watches as well. Only on two of my Rolex models but it happens. I also had an eyelash or something like that on my first Saxonia thin. It does sound like these misalignment things happen more with Seiko though. So hopefully a high level Seiko exec reads the watch forums and tighten up QC and accuracy a bit.

I think they will eventually with the more expensive 8L watches since those cost so much more. We shall see.

As for the bezel choice, I don’t think they did non ceramic just to save money. I mean they have so many factory resources that I am sure they can make them pretty cheap since even their cheaper watches have them. The steel bezel is definitely by choice. The motivations behind the choice is just pure speculation on our part unless you were on the design team.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Predictabilly said:


> you sound ridiculous ? just cause your opinion differs from others they are absolutely wrong and you feel you have to attack them? Yes they will go ahead and buy a $1200 Seiko with no ceramic bezel, as many have in this thread, and be happy about. My black bay GMT and black bay blue eta with their aluminum bezel says hi as well.
> I guess everyone in this chat is a sucker
> 
> and FYI the aquis looks NOTHING like these watches other than they share a common theme of being a dive watch.
> ...


OMG who exactly did I attack? Did you even read my last post? Sounds like you should listen to your own advice based on your reply. Apparently I'm not allowed to express opinions and debate issues if it's not in agreement with the majority of posters? Get over yourself....

And you're right the Aquis isn't like the others. It's much nicer looking and probably doesn't have anywhere near as many alignment issues. Probably regulated better too.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Tomatoes11 said:


> As for the bezel choice, I don't think they did non ceramic just to save money. I mean they have so many factory resources that I am sure they can make them pretty cheap since even their cheaper watches have them. The steel bezel is definitely by choice. The motivations behind the choice is just pure speculation on our part unless you were on the design team.


Sorry but have to disagree for two reasons:

1) You can do an ENGRAVED and matte BRUSHED finished ceramic bezel insert (see above Oris Aquis photo for reference ) that looks exactly the same as the stainless steel one Seiko used. It would be more scratch resistant and would never fade. Could shatter more easily perhaps, but zi still contest those instances of ceramic shattering are few and far between.

2) Seiko puts ceramic bezel inserts on watches half the price (King Turtle and Samuraui), In fact Seiko is so competent at ceramics they made a watch called the Transocean a few years back which featured an entire bezel, not just the insert, constructed entirely of ceramic.

So in my opinion Seiko cut corners to save costs and maximize profits. Do you notice that Seiko never makes the perfect watch? There's always something missing from their watches. Bracelet might be poor, doesn't have sapphire, doesn't have Diashield, downgraded movement (Cocktail Time) etc. They're always purposefully holding back on building the uptime spec of watch so you either have to buy multiple Seiko's or move higher up within the brand to get all the desired features.

I guess I should be commending them for this brilliant marketing scheme instead of chastising them?


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

mi6_ said:


> Sorry but have to disagree for two reasons:
> 
> 1) You can do an ENGRAVED and matte BRUSHED finished ceramic bezel insert (see above Oris Aquis photo for reference ) that looks exactly the same as the stainless steel one Seiko used. It would be more scratch resistant and would never fade. Could shatter more easily perhaps, but zi still contest those instances of ceramic shattering are few and far between.
> 
> ...


I'd say it's all frame of reference and history.

They started in lower end so now that they are moving up market and not providing as much spec, the previous fans of the brand have a reason to feel jilted.

Conversely, a brand like Oris never sold lower end watches so there is no frame of reference for lose priced Oris. So Oris pricing their watches where they do, is just standard business for them. Same with all of the other brands in the 1k plus tier.

I think there is reason to feel this way but it is what it is and we should compare the current iterations on their own merit against other watches in the same price tier (vs comparing against their own previously made watches at lower price points).

I haven't handled any of these new ones but from reading about them, it seems they compare well to an Oris 65 which I do have. And retail on those is at least 600 more from AD.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

I have an Oris Aquis and Divers' 65. I'd say the quality on those two is only slighter better than my 143. The Oris bracelets are definitely better, but the case and dial on my 143 is outstanding, so it's close and I could see reasonable minds disagreeing on which one is better quality. Also, my 143 is running +5 after 9 days. Definitely my most accurate watch at the moment.


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

I just picked up the 147. I must say, the finishing of the case is much better than I expected. The watch is a looker for sure. The strap, though a little long for my wrist, is quite comfortable. The accuracy, so far, leaves a bit to be desired but it is within stated tolerances. Overall I am pleased.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Dufresne said:


> I just picked up the 147. I must say, the finishing of the case is much better than I expected. The watch is a looker for sure. The strap, though a little long for my wrist, is quite comfortable. The accuracy, so far, leaves a bit to be desired but it is within stated tolerances. Overall I am pleased.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried this model on when I went to pick up my 151 Willard, just to see what all the fuss was about. I have to say, "all the fuss" was justified. I damn near changed my mind and almost walked out with this.


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

This time Seiko has launched a superb watch that will sell outstandingly well for sure.


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

mi6_ said:


> Sorry but have to disagree for two reasons:
> 
> 1) You can do an ENGRAVED and matte BRUSHED finished ceramic bezel insert (see above Oris Aquis photo for reference ) that looks exactly the same as the stainless steel one Seiko used. It would be more scratch resistant and would never fade. Could shatter more easily perhaps, but zi still contest those instances of ceramic shattering are few and far between.
> 
> ...


Lol eh?! Your number two point supports my view more than yours buddy....I mentioned that they can manufacturer a ceramic bezel really cheap with their resources and factory sets ups. So why the hell would they use steel if the cost differences are negligible? Only reasonable reason would be because that's what the design team wanted. In fact, since steel bezels are way less common than aluminium and ceramic ones, I wouldn't be surprised if it costs Seiko more considering none of their factories are probably set up for them.

Like I said, no one knows exactly why they went with steel and all we can do is speculate.

Your number one point doesn't mean jack bro. Just because a designer can do something and chooses not to do it doesn't mean we can mind read him about his choice and intentions unless we are him.


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

Seiya Japan just straight up removed the SBDC107 from their website. Which means the allotment for Japan isn’t that big or this thing is selling decently.

I wonder how many of the 5500 was allotted for Japan and how many is going to Europe and North America.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Playing around with a few straps. I'm usually not a nato strap guy, but liking that pairing much more than I thought I would.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Tomatoes11 said:


> Lol eh?! Your number two point supports my view more than yours buddy....I mentioned that they can manufacturer a ceramic bezel really cheap with their resources and factory sets ups. So why the hell would they use steel if the cost differences are negligible? Only reasonable reason would be because that's what the design team wanted. In fact, since steel bezels are way less common than aluminium and ceramic ones, I wouldn't be surprised if it costs Seiko more considering none of their factories are probably set up for them.
> 
> Like I said, no one knows exactly why they went with steel and all we can do is speculate.
> 
> Your number point doesn't mean jack bro. Just because a designer can do something and chooses not to do it doesn't mean we can mind read him about his choice and intentions unless we are him.


I'm going to wager for a company as big as seiko making a ceramic insert _base material is rocks_ and already have tooling and factories for it vs making a steel one. it might cost them a couple pennies more to make the steel insert.
or it could be even. But this is all guessing. Only a seiko insider would know and its pointless to say the cermamic would have cost them More or the steel did in fact cost them more. Its most likely NEGLIGIBLE difference.


----------



## futurepx (Sep 28, 2015)

mi6_ said:


> OMG who exactly did I attack? Did you even read my last post? Sounds like you should listen to your own advice based on your reply. Apparently I'm not allowed to express opinions and debate issues if it's not in agreement with the majority of posters? Get over yourself....


From all your posts, you seem to be offended that seiko didn't offer you more for less. You also called everyone here a sucker.

No one is arguing with you that ceramic is a better material. We all know that. But it seems like the general consensus here is that no one really cares what the bezel material is - just that it looks really well done. Seiko gave us the design and proportions we've all been asking for, and I think that's pretty awesome. You even said it was the perfect watch for you. To be so hung up on the bezel material just seems silly.


mi6_ said:


> I thought the SPB143 it was going to be the perfect watch for me: 40.5mm, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel insert, diashield and a decent bracelet with a beautiful grey sunburst dial.


I think the more interesting conversation would be around the bezel's width, especially in relation to the SLA, and how it modernizes the look.

Anyways, I think everyone can appreciate more photos of this right?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

futurepx said:


> . . . . Anyways, I think everyone can appreciate more photos of this right?
> [/ATTACH type="full" alt="Seiko SPB149"]15352727[/ATTACH]


Mm. If I didn't already have my dark navy blue keeper, the SBDC101 v. 107 would have been a tougher call for me.

(Hell, if I hadn't built my own gilt Seiko with which I'm satisfied, my decision would have been harder still!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## futurepx (Sep 28, 2015)

Tomatoes11 said:


> Seiya Japan just straight up removed the SBDC107 from their website. Which means the allotment for Japan isn't that big or this thing is selling decently.
> 
> I wonder how many of the 5500 was allotted for Japan and how many is going to Europe and North America.


Hm that's pretty interesting. Curious what LE number other people are getting. Mine is 1402/5500. Ordered from Seiya on June 30th


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Mine just arrived, this will be picture heavy, first impressions:

-heavier than I would have expected but I guess normal seiko heavy

-slightly taller than I was expecting

-case finishing seems great

-hands are amazing

-dial is amazing

-bezel action seems good, some back play but above former cheaper seiko's I've owned, not as loud

-crown action ok, a little rough in some spots THIS HAS GONE AWAY AFTER A WEEK, slight wobble when screwed out

-lume is amazing, normal seiko diver level

-sitting at +18spd right now

-bracelet easier to size then previous seiko pin and collar bracelet, bracelet heavy, quality not bad but nothing to write home about, I'd say a step up from cheaper seiko dive watch bracelets

-comparing this to my previous 2 divers I flipped before landing here, Oris 65 and Doxa sub200:
Oris felt much lighter, smaller, less tool like, less diver. Like I said before the diver 65 is like a "diver lite" or a "dressy diver" and the lume was weak, crown felt better and no alignment issues, bezel action about same, it was on strap so no comparison, dials both had my attention. 
Doxa was about as heavy and had same diver characteristics, aesthetic wise I prefer the Seiko, dial wasn't as pleasing also prefer the case shape on the seiko. The Doxa bracelet was better just due to screws vs. pin and collar, the bezel action was not pleasing on the Doxa due to bezel edge, crown feel was better but lume was also pretty terrible.

So I guess you take the positives with the negatives, lume is awesome, dial is awesome, case is awesome, styling has me sold. Still trying to find the prefect strap for it outside the bracelet










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

guys im trying to wear my alpinist. then i come here and now i have to put back the 63mas. thanks! not being sarcastic. really thanks! i miss it!


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Bluesy on a waffle strap.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

fallingtitan said:


> guys im trying to wear my alpinist. then i come here and now i have to put back the 63mas. thanks! not being sarcastic. really thanks! i miss it!


I haven't taken mine off all week. I'm tried my Oris for a day, but it didn't work.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

fallingtitan said:


> guys im trying to wear my alpinist. then i come here and now i have to put back the 63mas. thanks! not being sarcastic. really thanks! i miss it!





Watch_it_Captain said:


> I haven't taken mine off all week. I'm tried my Oris for a day, but it didn't work.


Same here. I wore my Turtle one day last weekend, but have had this one on every single other day. It's quickly become one of my favorite watches.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Bluesy on a waffle strap.


Looks great!


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

mi6_ said:


> OMG who exactly did I attack? Did you even read my last post? Sounds like you should listen to your own advice based on your reply. Apparently I'm not allowed to express opinions and debate issues if it's not in agreement with the majority of posters? Get over yourself....
> 
> And you're right the Aquis isn't like the others. It's much nicer looking and probably doesn't have anywhere near as many alignment issues. Probably regulated better too.


You have brought up the Aquis a couple of times in this thread, and I don't disagree that it is a good watch with a ceramic bezel, but it's not really a competitor to this Seiko is it? Here in Australia, the Aquis retails for $3,100 AUD, whereas the SPB143 lists for $1,895 AUD, so there's a 64% difference in price between the two. Imagine if Seiko used a ceramic bezel on this watch, and charged more for it, there will be even more uproar on WUS about the new 'premium pricing'.

Also, may be Seiko didn't use ceramic to get a more 'vintage' vibe? In a similar way, the Oris 65 with a vintage styled design doesn't use a ceramic bezel either, and it's the same price as the Oris Aquis, yet I rarely read complaints on the value proposition of the Oris 65.

I'm not bashing on Oris and praising Seiko here (I own and love both brands), I think they all offer great watches with different specifications, and at different price points, which provides customers with choices on what they value and how much they are willing to pay for it. I'm not in the market for neither the Seiko in thread, nor the Oris stated above, so I don't have a preference one way or the other, but I appreciate having these offerings on the market, and enjoy looking at photos shared in this thread and the enthusiasm people have for it.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

mi6_ said:


> Sorry but have to disagree for two reasons:
> 
> 1) You can do an ENGRAVED and matte BRUSHED finished ceramic bezel insert (see above Oris Aquis photo for reference ) that looks exactly the same as the stainless steel one Seiko used. It would be more scratch resistant and would never fade. Could shatter more easily perhaps, but zi still contest those instances of ceramic shattering are few and far between.
> 
> ...


Maybe there's an aspect of cost cutting, but I think the stronger motivation is upselling.


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Bluesy on a waffle strap.


Wow! That looks sick!


----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

futurepx said:


> Hm that's pretty interesting. Curious what LE number other people are getting. Mine is 1402/5500. Ordered from Seiya on June 30th


Number 108 here, ordered from Gnomon around the same time.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

#619 Here! ordered from japan the day it came out there.


----------



## savago (May 18, 2018)

I got #586, ordered on 4th July.

Haven't noticed any alignment issues and the watch is running +6 secs/day.


----------



## savago (May 18, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> 2) Seiko puts ceramic bezel inserts on watches half the price (King Turtle and Samuraui), In fact Seiko is so competent at ceramics they made a watch called the Transocean a few years back which featured an entire bezel, not just the insert, constructed entirely of ceramic.


Do you mean the Transocean like the SBDC047?


Indeed, full ceramic bezel, integrated bracelet, really nice dial, 6R15 movement, nice clasp and bracelet.

Too bad it was never popular (my guess is due to its size 45.5mm).


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

vexXed said:


> Saw the SPB147 in my local Seiko shop today but no joy with the SPB149 just yet. Talked with the owner and he said the only SPB143 had been bought yesterday.
> 
> Picked up this SPB151J1 just now and enjoying it. Need a 20mm waffle strap though.
> 
> View attachment 15351962


Post when you get the waffle pls!


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

Hoping to be getting my hands on one of these soon. Loving the waffle strap. I'm after a good quality one....where are people sourcing theirs from?


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Guys to be clear on what “alignment issues” actually means, is that the point on the bezel triangle not aligning exactly with the marking at exactly 12 o’clock?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

kyle1234c said:


> Hoping to be getting my hands on one of these soon. Loving the waffle strap. I'm after a good quality one....where are people sourcing theirs from?


I have an old uncle seiko tropic and waffle. Both feel like stiff hard plastic, but hey they look great!

For those that like tropics make sure you give borealis a shot. Probably the best quality for price point strap out there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

savago said:


> Do you mean the Transocean like the SBDC047?
> 
> 
> Indeed, full ceramic bezel, integrated bracelet, really nice dial, 6R15 movement, nice clasp and bracelet.
> ...


nope....the integrated bracelet was the main problem with that one. Beauty of a watch though


----------



## melons (Jul 7, 2012)

Chronomatic said:


> Guys to be clear on what "alignment issues" actually means, is that the point on the bezel triangle not aligning exactly with the marking at exactly 12 o'clock?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From the pics I've seen, the dial is in the right place, but the bezel triangle doesn't align with 12. Not every watch though. It's common on lower priced Seiko's, it shouldn't occur at this price point IMO.


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

melons said:


> From the pics I've seen, the dial is in the right place, but the bezel triangle doesn't align with 12. Not every watch though. It's common on lower priced Seiko's, it shouldn't occur at this price point IMO.


Understood. Thanks for that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

kyle1234c said:


> Hoping to be getting my hands on one of these soon. Loving the waffle strap. I'm after a good quality one....where are people sourcing theirs from?


The Uncle Seiko V2 waffle strap is a tad more pliable than V1. I have V2 and it's not that bad. I'd also highly recommend their GL831 strap... absolutely amazing!


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Chronomatic said:


> Guys to be clear on what "alignment issues" actually means, is that the point on the bezel triangle not aligning exactly with the marking at exactly 12 o'clock?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I find that my triangle does align with 12, but the lume pip is not centered in the triangle. I also notice that once the triangle is at 12 not all the bezel hash marks line up to the associated markers perfectly, see pictures

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

I’m over my uncle seiko waffle, it’s the latest version, it still feels too stiff for me so if someone wants it i’m willing to sell cheaper than new and it’s hardly used!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

govdubspeedgo said:


> I'm over my uncle seiko waffle, it's the latest version, it still feels too stiff for me so if someone wants it i'm willing to sell cheaper than new and it's hardly used!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, for some reason the waffle strap is much more rigid than some of his other straps. I think it's because he was trying to replicate the original strap which was very rigid. Give the GL831 strap a try...it's not soft as the new Seiko silicone straps, but it is very supple and has a faint vanilla scent...nothing that is overpowering like some of the other Italian rubber straps. I highly recommend it!


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Yeah, for some reason the waffle strap is much more rigid than some of his other straps. I think it's because he was trying to replicate the original strap which was very rigid. Give the GL831 strap a try...it's not soft as the new Seiko silicone straps, but it is very supple and has a faint vanilla scent...nothing that is overpowering like some of the other Italian rubber straps. I highly recommend it!


What is this GL strap everyone is talking about?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Chronomatic said:


> What is this GL strap everyone is talking about?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











The Classic GL831 Rubber Diver Strap-- 20mm and 22mm


Accessories for your Vintage Seiko Watches, Divers, Chronographs, Waffle Straps, Bracelets, 6309, 6105, 6139



www.uncleseiko.com





Dude...GET IT!


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> The Classic GL831 Rubber Diver Strap-- 20mm and 22mm
> 
> 
> Accessories for your Vintage Seiko Watches, Divers, Chronographs, Waffle Straps, Bracelets, 6309, 6105, 6139
> ...


Ty! I'll have to check it out!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

govdubspeedgo said:


> Mine just arrived, this will be picture heavy, first impressions:
> 
> -heavier than I would have expected but I guess normal seiko heavy
> 
> ...


That bond nato strap goes really well with the 143. Accentuate the black and grey themes going on with this model. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

He's making a blue GL

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

fallingtitan said:


> He's making a blue GL
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


That's gonna get scooped up quick!


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Yepp

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

fallingtitan said:


> Yepp
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


I see he's making one in olive drab too! That'll go really nice with the SPB153!


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

fallingtitan said:


> and the old shogun movement i regulated it back to 0 error and 0 s/day but its amp is low 199. so it does need service but its flat line straight running good other then the weak amp. how many years you think it can go before servicing? 2-3?





fallingtitan said:


> and the old shogun movement i regulated it back to 0 error and 0 s/day but its amp is low 199. so it does need service but its flat line straight running good other then the weak amp. how many years you think it can go before servicing? 2-3?


I've heard that some Seiko's work well with low amp, for years. I'm sure your movement could do better in terms of amplitude but wouldn't necessarily keep better time. For me, it would be a clear case of not fixing what ain't broken.


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

I like the waffle cut can't be dealing with it if it is not soft and supple. I'm assuming if one contacted Seiko, it would be possible to just purchase a black version of the blue strap that comes with the Spb149? I'm assuming this would be just the same strap that comes with the 147?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

A grey seatbelt would be  on the 143


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> A grey seatbelt would be  on the 143


Indeed.

Though I kinda like the feel of the Uncle Seiko ? 





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

boatswain said:


> A grey seatbelt would be  on the 143


It looks good on just about anything!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

You guys are killing it!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> It looks good on just about anything![/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200718/a1f569d718384e038f60ba19835ba0da.jpg[/IMG]





boatswain said:


> You guys are killing it!


The watch's strap monster-dom is motivating 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Does anybody happen to have a Zelos DMT to compare the cases to each other? 


Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## CaptTed (May 20, 2017)

Really enjoying this watch, and the way it shows up anywhere from grey to black depending on the light.


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Thought I kinda like the feel of the Uncle Seiko ?
> 
> ...


What is the last one, the diagonal one?


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Tomatoes11 said:


> Lol eh?! Your number two point supports my view more than yours buddy....I mentioned that they can manufacturer a ceramic bezel really cheap with their resources and factory sets ups. So why the hell would they use steel if the cost differences are negligible? Only reasonable reason would be because that's what the design team wanted. In fact, since steel bezels are way less common than aluminium and ceramic ones, I wouldn't be surprised if it costs Seiko more considering none of their factories are probably set up for them.
> 
> Like I said, no one knows exactly why they went with steel and all we can do is speculate.
> 
> Your number one point doesn't mean jack bro. Just because a designer can do something and chooses not to do it doesn't mean we can mind read him about his choice and intentions unless we are him.


don't listen to that guy he's an idiot and I blocked him.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

I have the v2 uncle Seiko waffle and I have absolutely no issue with and i find it extremely comfortable.

my SPDC053 says hi whilst waiting to see the 143 at the local Ad.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

I find it funny I can see all your replies to the angry absolute fellow 😂 ignore button is your friend.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Isn't she a beauty?









Instagram: watcher40


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

barewrist said:


> What is the last one, the diagonal one?


CheapestNatoStraps Adjustable Single Pass Strap (Anthracite):









Adjustable Single Pass Strap Anthracite


The Adjustable Single Pass strap is a stylish watch strap inspired by vintage Perlon straps, but made of a very soft nylon, similar to the nylon we use for our "seat belt" straps, but with a discreet glossy finish. Since it´s adjustable, the strap can easily be shorten to you desired length, and...




www.cheapestnatostraps.com





I picked a few color ways up during an Xmas sale. The feel is seatbelt-like rather than the firmer nylon used for the strap line which they homage, the Crown & Buckle Chevron (Stone):









Chevron™ - Stone | Crown & Buckle


Crown & Buckle's exclusive Chevron™ straps are a game changer. There is nothing on the retail market quite like them. Chevron straps are adjustable length, single-layer (one layer under watch), and single-pass (no excess length to fold back) nylon s




www.crownandbuckle.com





I prefer the C&B's firmer feel and shorter length relative to the CNS homage (I had to punch a few extra holes in the CNS to allow for it to work on my 6.5" wrist), but the CNS is a fair deal cheaper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pmjl (Feb 6, 2014)

Seriously I don't understand why some people are stuck on ceramic bezel and value of this watch. Brushed SS is a design choice by seiko and not a money saving trick. I will personally take brushed finish anyday on a tool watch instead of a glossy bezel. On one hand people wanna buy tool watches as they are purpose driven but on the other hand they want it to look shiny like a dress watch with no nicks and scratches. Don't get it but to each their own.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

pmjl said:


> Seriously I don't understand why some people are stuck on ceramic bezel and value of this watch. Brushed SS is a design choice by seiko and not a money saving trick. I will personally take brushed finish anyday on a tool watch instead of a glossy bezel. On one hand people wanna buy tool watches as they are purpose driven but on the other hand they want it to look shiny like a dress watch with no nicks and scratches. Don't get it but to each their own.


Ceramic can be brushed to look similar to stainless steel. Plus it's scratch resistant. I agree it's not worth going crazy over, but I do see the benefit to having ceramic over stainless steel.


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

melons said:


> From the pics I've seen, the dial is in the right place, but the bezel triangle doesn't align with 12. Not every watch though. It's common on lower priced Seiko's, it shouldn't occur at this price point IMO.


As far as i can see almost every picture posted is displaying some from of alignment issue, although some pictures can be hard to tell.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Times_end said:


> As far as i can see almost every picture posted is displaying some from of alignment issue, although some pictures can be hard to tell.


After studying the watch more I only notice the pip in the triangle being off, the markers on the bezel matching the indices is hard to tell and mainly varies from point of view, my OCD hasn't forced me to want to get rid of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nivandri (Jun 30, 2020)

Can anyone tell the difference in dial color between SLA017 and SPB143? Both seem to be slate grey though I cannot find any direct comparisons.... I love the 017 dial color and wonder whether 143 is darker/lighter – most probably not the same. Couldn't find anything online either...


----------



## pmjl (Feb 6, 2014)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Ceramic can be brushed to look similar to stainless steel. Plus it's scratch resistant. I agree it's not worth going crazy over, but I do see the benefit to having ceramic over stainless steel.


You are right but technically it can be done into matt ceramic not brushed which is similar but not same as brushed. My main point was that if Seiko can put ceramic in the turtles it definately can on SPB14X but deciding not to do so is more of a design decision than cost saving.


----------



## pmjl (Feb 6, 2014)

I do wish though that the date wheel had the SS border


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

merl said:


> Isn't she a beauty?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

savago said:


> Do you mean the Transocean like the SBDC047?
> 
> 
> Indeed, full ceramic bezel, integrated bracelet, really nice dial, 6R15 movement, nice clasp and bracelet.
> ...


It wasn't so much the size, it wears smaller than the Samurai (43mm) and the Turtle (45mm). The bezel is 42mm and you don't even notice the polished case edges around it when wearing it, just like with the MM300. It's the polarising design and integrated bracelet that put so many people off it. Also a lot of people thought it was too expensive as is the case with every modern 6r15 Seiko. They could make them out of platinum and they'd still get called overpriced at around $1000. I paid full price for mine (just over £1000), and looking at it now compared to the RRP of some of the new ones, it wasn't priced that badly.










Dial (just look at that texture), indices (actually applied, not stamped), no plasticky lume bubbles and the bezel are all a step above a lot of what's been put out since at that price point. Also a new and unique design and not a rehash of something they've done before.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

nivandri said:


> Can anyone tell the difference in dial color between SLA017 and SPB143? Both seem to be slate grey though I cannot find any direct comparisons.... I love the 017 dial color and wonder whether 143 is darker/lighter - most probably not the same. Couldn't find anything online either...


Found this on IG.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Found this on IG.


Thanks Cap!

That's helpful.

I have been hoping the 143 and 017 were similar or exact as I've always loved the tone and finish of the 017 from pics I've seen.

I expect though that the pics may have a hard time doing the 143 dial justice and that it will have a subtle dynamism across lighting conditions.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Found this on IG. [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200719/f3583e8fea2525e4bc332f05b962ece3.jpg[/IMG]


While a polished date window would have been appreciated, I'm actually digging the newer 12 index, although I appreciate that some feel oppositely.

IMO, the newer, more distinct 12 index further facilitates orientation, and I just dig the look.

Similarly, I prefer the 63MAS's brushed bezel insert-adds to the tool vibe.

Even the thinner crown adds to the contemporary updated (balanced) look, IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nivandri (Jun 30, 2020)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Found this on IG.


Great, thank you! hmmm, seems like very similar or even the same shade of grey to me...


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Thanks Cap!
> 
> That's helpful.
> 
> ...


Would be nice to see it next to the new SLA with the new 904L steel color.

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

pmjl said:


> You are right but technically it can be done into matt ceramic not brushed which is similar but not same as brushed. My main point was that if Seiko can put ceramic in the turtles it definately can on SPB14X but deciding not to do so is more of a design decision than cost saving.


No, my Tisell vintage sub definitely has a brushed finish to its ceramic bezel. In any case, as mentioned upthread, it's perhaps less of a cost saving feature as opposed to an attempt to upsell you to the higher end models.


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

mleok said:


> No, my Tisell vintage sub definitely has a brushed finish to its ceramic bezel. In any case, as mentioned upthread, it's perhaps less of a cost saving feature as opposed to an attempt to upsell you to the higher end models.


I don't think it's up selling either. I think it's just a vision they thought steel was the best way. For all we know they were like dang should have just used ceramic but brushed it after the fact.

Like Rolex goes with stainless steel case backs not because they are too cheap to go sapphire and too cheap to decorate their movements. But it's just part of their DNA and design and they want their watches to be thinner and more tool looking. While GS generally must have sapphire case backs and high shine polished indices and hands as part of their DNA and omega must have unnecessary anti magnetism ratings. Like Rolex and GS can do those magnetism ratings too like seen in the Milgauss. Not because they are cheap, but because they aren't designed to be scientist watches like Omegas are.

We can nitpick a lot of things as being lazy or cheap but the reality is mark ups are so high on luxury watches. Most of the things they do really shouldn't do much to their margins. Their prices seem quite arbitrary actually with the most important thing being don't price too low to make the product look low budget or cheap and don't price too high to make it into an Omega ultra light aqua terra type of laughing stock.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Tomatoes11 said:


> I don't think it's up selling either. I think it's just a vision they thought steel was the best way. For all we know they were like dang should have just used ceramic but brushed it after the fact.
> 
> Like Rolex goes with stainless steel case backs not because they are too cheap to go sapphire and too cheap to decorate their movements. But it's just part of their DNA and design and they want their watches to be thinner and more tool looking. While GS generally must have sapphire case backs and high shine polished insiders and hands as part of their DNA and omega must have unnecessary anti magnetism ratings. Like Rolex and GS can do it too like seen in the Milgauss. Not because they are cheap just because they aren't designed to be scientist watches like Omegas are.
> 
> We can nitpick a lot of things as being lazy or cheap but the reality is mark ups are so high on luxury watches. Most of the things they do really shouldn't do much to their margins. Their prices seem quite arbitrary actually with the most important thing being don't price too low to make the product look low budget or cheap and don't price too high to make it into an Omega ultra light aqua terra type of laughing stock.


Well, the SLA017 and SLA037 both use ceramic bezels, so it's clearly not a "DNA" issue. There is a conscious decision to differentiate the most expensive versions from the lower end versions, be it the use of the high-beat movement, brighter steel, ceramic bezel, and Zaratsu polish.


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Yes.


This picture illustrates the bezel misalignment, taken at a high resolution optimal lighting and the angle of the shot.


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

merl said:


> Isn't she a beauty?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This the picture that illustrates the bezel misalignment.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Times_end said:


> This the picture that illustrates the bezel misalignment.


I'm the most OCD person I know and that DOES NOT look misaligned!


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Times_end said:


> This the picture that illustrates the bezel misalignment.


There is nothing misaligned there. What part of that bezel do you think is misaligned?


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Times_end said:


> This the picture that illustrates the bezel misalignment.


I've noticed that my 143 can look aligned or misaligned based on the angle for my picture and the crystal distortion. I've noticed the same for a few other people that have posted multiple pictures of the same watch. Some are absolutely misaligned, no doubt, but several others look aligned in one picture and misaligned in the next. I don't think you can use the pictures in this thread as a basis to suggest that most or all are misaligned.

Did you order one? Did it come aligned/misaligned?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I would say the alignment is good from that pic accounting for perspective.


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

The misalignment that I had was with the bezel pip within the triangle on the bezel. It was definitely not centered. I posted a photo earlier in this thread.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

NS1 said:


> I've noticed that my 143 can look aligned or misaligned based on the angle for my picture and the crystal distortion. I've noticed the same for a few other people that have posted multiple pictures of the same watch. Some are absolutely misaligned, no doubt, but several others look aligned in one picture and misaligned in the next. I don't think you can use the pictures in this thread as a basis to suggest that most or all are misaligned.
> 
> Did you order one? Did it come aligned/misaligned?


That's how I feel about mine too, the angle you look at it can make it look aligned or misaligned so I feel mine is fine, also the more I stare at my pip in the triangle the more I think it's centered and fine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

mleok said:


> Well, the SLA017 and SLA037 both use ceramic bezels, so it's clearly not a "DNA" issue. There is a conscious decision to differentiate the most expensive versions from the lower end versions, be it the use of the high-beat movement, brighter steel, ceramic bezel, and Zaratsu polish.


Still could be. The explorer 2 and last gen Daytona's used steel bezels while the rest of the lineup were ceramic.

And Tudor released a black bay steel for their black bay lineup to go with the aluminum bezel variants.

Sorry, but I am siding with it being just a choice. Whether the wrong or right one is arguable for sure, but looks like the above to me.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

pmjl said:


> You are right but technically it can be done into matt ceramic not brushed which is similar but not same as brushed. My main point was that if Seiko can put ceramic in the turtles it definately can on SPB14X but deciding not to do so is more of a design decision than cost saving.


No there are matte BRUSHED finished ceramic bezel inserts. Several companies make them. Oris, for example, has one on both the past and current generation. Exact same TOOL look as the stainless steel bezel insert but much more durable and scratch resistant.

Here's a brushed ceramic insert on the previous generation of Oris Aquis:


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

mleok said:


> Well, the SLA017 and SLA037 both use ceramic bezels, so it's clearly not a "DNA" issue. There is a conscious decision to differentiate the most expensive versions from the lower end versions, be it the use of the high-beat movement, brighter steel, ceramic bezel, and Zaratsu polish.


Are you sure? I have not read anything saying the SLA017 and SLA037 have ceramic bezel. The only current Prospex models with ceramic bezel I can think of are the King Turtle and MM300, not even the top of the line SNR029 has ceramic bezel.

Who knows how Seiko decides what material to use for the bezel, but I'm not sure if up selling is the main reason, otherwise they would have a ceramic bezel in the SNR029.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

aalin13 said:


> Are you sure? I have not read anything saying the SLA017 and SLA037 have ceramic bezel. The only current Prospex models with ceramic bezel I can think of are the King Turtle and MM300, not even the top of the line SNR029 has ceramic bezel.
> 
> Who knows how Seiko decides what material to use for the bezel, but I'm not sure if up selling is the main reason, otherwise they would have a ceramic bezel in the SNR029.


Hmm... looking more into this, there seems to be no explicit mention of what the SLA037 uses for their bezel insert.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

mleok said:


> Hmm... looking more into this, there seems to be no explicit mention of what the SLA037 uses for their bezel insert.


Yeah, I tried looking for it before and couldn't find anything either.

My point is really that no one here knows why Seiko uses ceramic in some models and not others, I don't think it's cost, as the King Turtle has it, and it's at the lower price point in their current line up, and I don't think it's up selling either, as the top of the range Prospex LX doesn't have it. I also don't think it's just an aesthetic decision either, as the MM300 has a glossy ceramic insert, whereas the SNR029 has a glossy finished Titanium bezel.


----------



## Mbappe (May 13, 2020)

mleok said:


> Hmm... looking more into this, there seems to be no explicit mention of what the SLA037 uses for their bezel insert.


Both the SLA's don't have a ceramic bezel. I'm pretty sure its some sort of super hard coated stainless steel, which is still very scratch resistant.


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

I just thought of another possible reason. They probably just wanted to differentiate more from the sbdc051 than just case size and hands so they changed the bezel too.

And knowing Seiko, they will probably release a 60th anniversary recreation with a ceramic bezel. Lol So aluminum first, steel second, and ceramic next lol. Kind of like holding their cards type of a thing.

Damn Seiko needs to stop making recreations left and right so the earlier recreations stay more special... lol


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

aalin13 said:


> Yeah, I tried looking for it before and couldn't find anything either.
> 
> My point is really that no one here knows why Seiko uses ceramic in some models and not others, I don't think it's cost, as the King Turtle has it, and it's at the lower price point in their current line up, and I don't think it's up selling either, as the top of the range Prospex LX doesn't have it. I also don't think it's just an aesthetic decision either, as the MM300 has a glossy ceramic insert, whereas the SNR029 has a glossy finished Titanium bezel.


We would need an example of a Seiko with a brushed ceramic bezel to establish that it's not an aesthetic choice.


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> While a polished date window would have been appreciated, I'm actually digging the newer 12 index, although I appreciate that some feel oppositely.
> 
> IMO, the newer, more distinct 12 index further facilitates orientation, and I just dig the look.
> 
> ...


Aye, I like the 12 o'clock index much better on the new version, as well as the smaller crown.


----------



## VME (Apr 17, 2014)

Damn, I knew I shouldn't have checked this thread out...DHL will be paying me a visit this week now haha


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

I can't believe the same handful of princesses are STILL in this thread crying about it not having a ceramic bezel.
We get it already- you like your watches to look pretty and unused, and don't want any marks on the bezel and wish it had a ceramic bezel insert.
Well it doesn't, so get over it already ya bunch of little crybabies.

And stop speaking in absolutes, carrying on like ceramic is superior and you're the voice of the majority. Some of us actually use our tool watches as tools and do cool adventurous sh*t in them and prefer the toughness & durability of steel over ceramic. And many of us see each scratch, ding and mark on our watch as a testament to the cool life it's lived, what it's been through and as a reminder of the memories.
And if, or when, the bezel insert finally gets too trashed we simply get another one from Seiko, swap it in and keep on truckin'.

So enough with the incessant whining about it not having a ceramic bezel already. Your opinion has been heard. Repeatedly.
Either buy it, or don't, or simply wait a few months till the aftermarket companies start making ceramic bezel inserts (which they will).


----------



## Mtnmansa (Jun 29, 2017)

received my spb147 from Gnomon on Monday.
in the 6 days of wearing during the day and face up at night, -4 seconds lost over 6 days! Boom ! Super lucky I guess.


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

NS1 said:


> I've noticed that my 143 can look aligned or misaligned based on the angle for my picture and the crystal distortion. I've noticed the same for a few other people that have posted multiple pictures of the same watch. Some are absolutely misaligned, no doubt, but several others look aligned in one picture and misaligned in the next. I don't think you can use the pictures in this thread as a basis to suggest that most or all are misaligned.
> 
> Did you order one? Did it come aligned/misaligned?


Yes I own one and it has been confirmed by the retailer as being misaligned, however they said all their other stock is the same. That picture has the triangle aligned at the 12 and for me the bezel at 25 is not in sync also 15 and 45. agree that some pictures find it hard to say for sure due to dept and other factors.

Seiya has a disclaimer about Seiko on site which would suggest that it's a widespread issue and considering what I was told.

what I mean is the bezel markings do not correspond with the markings on the dial when lined up for example the pip at 12. However everyone disagree. The angle of that picture allows a better perspective than most.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Thought I kinda like the feel of the Uncle Seiko ?
> 
> ...


What's the third on the list, the RAF(?) type? Looks great.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

aalin13 said:


> Are you sure? I have not read anything saying the SLA017 and SLA037 have ceramic bezel. The only current Prospex models with ceramic bezel I can think of are the King Turtle and MM300, not even the top of the line SNR029 has ceramic bezel.
> 
> Who knows how Seiko decides what material to use for the bezel, but I'm not sure if up selling is the main reason, otherwise they would have a ceramic bezel in the SNR029.


SNR029 does have a ceramic bezel insert.









SBDB027 | セイコーウオッチ


セイコーウオッチの公式WEBサイト。セイコーは常に時代の一歩先を行く腕時計をつくってきました。グランドセイコー、アストロン、ルキアなどをはじめ多様なラインアップをご用意しています。




www.seikowatches.com







> *Case material*
> Pure titanium (hard coating) Bezel: Pure titanium (display plate ceramics)


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Times_end said:


> Yes I own one and it has been confirmed by the retailer as being misaligned, however they said all their other stock is the same. That picture has the triangle aligned at the 12 and for me the bezel at 25 is not in sync also 15 and 45. agree that some pictures find it hard to say for sure due to dept and other factors.
> 
> Seiya has a disclaimer about Seiko on site which would suggest that it's a widespread issue and considering what I was told.
> 
> what I mean is the bezel markings do not correspond with the markings on the dial when lined up for example the pip at 12. However everyone disagree. The angle of that picture allows a better perspective than most.


Lol. Go and read about Parallax.









Parallax - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Any perfectly aligned watch can look misaligned due to the difference in depth of the different markers, angle and distance it is photographed from. The one you're referring to has the lens dead centred on the horizontal plane and the 12 and 30 are perfectly lined up, which suggests everything else is also properly aligned. The lens is not centred on the vertical plane and is nearer the bottom looking up/ the watch is leaning back away from the lens, which is what is creating the illusion to you that the bottom half of the watch is misaligned.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

clyde_frog said:


> SNR029 does have a ceramic bezel insert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing that, I couldn't find it in English materials.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

aalin13 said:


> Thanks for sharing that, I couldn't find it in English materials.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


No problem, the Japan site usually has a bit more information than the English ones, always worth checking it.  The standard versions use ceramic and the LE ones use cermet to achieve the colours.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

konners said:


> What's the third on the list, the RAF(?) type? Looks great.


Thanks 

The nato or RAF/single pass straps, in order, are:

1. Astor + Banks Premium "Seat Belt" Nylon Straps (Grey): Premium "Seat Belt" Nylon Straps - Astor + Banks

2. CheapestNatoStraps NATO Strap (Light Gray): NATO Strap Light Gray

3. Ute Watch Co. Single Pass Watch Straps (Royals XL) (Dark Grey): Single Pass Watch Straps (Royals XL)

4. CheapestNatoStraps Adjustable Single Pass Strap (Anthracite): Adjustable Single Pass Strap Anthracite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Iron swan said:


> I can't believe the same handful of princesses are STILL in this thread crying about it not having a ceramic bezel.
> We get it already- you like your watches to look pretty and unused, and don't want any marks on the bezel and wish it had a ceramic bezel insert.
> Well it doesn't, so get over it already ya bunch of little crybabies.
> 
> ...


"And many of us see each scratch, ding and mark on our watch as a testament to the cool life it's lived, what it's been through and as a reminder of the memories."

For me, those scratches, dings, and marks are usually from banging my wrists into door jams...no cool memories being made here


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

mleok said:


> Hmm... looking more into this, there seems to be no explicit mention of what the SLA037 uses for their bezel insert.


The SLA017 and SLA037 use the same bezel; insert material that the old MM300 used before it went ceramic - Steel with a lacquer coating


----------



## Poorman (Aug 31, 2006)

Just got my mine!


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

Still loving mine. I love the bezel. Everything about it really.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

gagnello said:


> Still loving mine. I love the bezel. Everything about it really.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. Since mine arrived, I've been alternating between the blue and gray dial. I sold half my collection and also ordered the SPB151 as well as the 153. I have a feeling these will be the only watches in my collection...I've never worn a watch for this many consecutive days. They're not perfect, but they're close


----------



## Poorman (Aug 31, 2006)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Same here. Since mine arrived, I've been alternating between the blue and gray dial. I sold half my collection and also ordered the SPB151 as well as the 153. I have a feeling these will be the only watches in my collection...I've never worn a watch for this many consecutive days. They're not perfect, but they're close


I agree, a great watch, my only gripe is I wish it had a more firm bezel action. It is silky smooth, but I prefer something a bit more firm. Otherwise it is just about perfect!


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Same here. Since mine arrived, I've been alternating between the blue and gray dial. I sold half my collection and also ordered the SPB151 as well as the 153. I have a feeling these will be the only watches in my collection...I've never worn a watch for this many consecutive days. They're not perfect, but they're close


Yeah, I didn't even wear my sub for this long.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Poorman said:


> I agree, a great watch, my only gripe is I wish it had a more firm bezel action. It is silky smooth, but I prefer something a bit more firm. Otherwise it is just about perfect!


Yeah. My SBDC101 bezel is awesome, great action and aligned perfectly. My SBDC107 was slightly misaligned so I popped it off and realigned it, but the action is also a little sloppier than the 101. Neither of them have the greatest action out of any other watch I've ever had, but I can live with them.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Need seiko to make my sbdc107 strap in 22m for my blue lagoon SLA039 homage. Its so comfy and nothing in the AM can match it! maybe a GL from Uncle but looks the GL falls short.


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

You are 


clyde_frog said:


> Lol. Go and read about Parallax.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your are correct and i was wrong to say most were misaligned from this thread based on the pics while some do appear so it's very difficult to tell based on the criteria some of which you showed.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

sized and put it on the bracelet, bracelet was easier to size then i remember past pin and collar ones to be.

glowing a little from coming in from outside









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpd11 (May 3, 2010)

just arrived, #1188/5500.

first impressions:


love the bezel. great action, and brushed steel is sublime. engraved markers a plus
no alignment issues.
surprised by how the applied index borders catch and reflect light at every angle.
blue dial definitely more sunburst than expected, but can become gray/black depending on the light. it really needs to be seen in person.
wears slightly larger than expected. feels about like an skx size-wise, except with a little less height
overall, it's a keeper, and it'll be time for me to unload several watches. before i do, here are some comparison shots for size reference while i still have all of them. for those still trying to get your hands on the 63mas, don't hesitate, and good luck.


----------



## wagenx (Dec 30, 2010)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Found this on IG.


WOW, that's a great find. I had the SLA and sold it, ultimately didn't feel right to me. I'm surprised how the bezel thickness really changes the look to be more modern. I do miss the SLA and this new release is perfect (to me().


----------



## wagenx (Dec 30, 2010)

Well, I tried to decide between grey and blue (143 vs 149), I failed to decide. So I bought both of them.

Both are very worthy of my older SLA, which I sold, which was WAY more expensive. These watches are just plain awesome, and no alignment issues on either. The parallax issue mentioned makes it impossible to make the bezel align perfectly on a photo, unless you took a distance photo and did serious zoom. 

No clue yet on timing on this new one, however my 149 is running nearly perfectly +1 to 2 seconds per day, the grey 143 is TBD. Turning the bezel on the 143 takes more effort, they don’t feel identical. The 149 is very smooth, and feels better.

The crown on the 149 has absolutely no thread issues, but the 143 feels slightly more crunchy and I’ll likely put dental floss to it to de-burr. I’ll post some side by side picture at some point. Both are worth the price point IMHO. 

I really don’t see other of them going on the bracelet, at this point. My watches that are 3-10x more expensive will stay unworn for quite a long time.


----------



## dannyeo (Mar 17, 2020)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Same here. Since mine arrived, I've been alternating between the blue and gray dial. I sold half my collection and also ordered the SPB151 as well as the 153. I have a feeling these will be the only watches in my collection...I've never worn a watch for this many consecutive days. They're not perfect, but they're close


Which one do you like better? the 149 or the 143?


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

Can anyone compare it to a MM200 quality wise?

Trying to resist the temptation but it's proving difficult


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

clyde_frog said:


> It wasn't so much the size, it wears smaller than the Samurai (43mm) and the Turtle (45mm). The bezel is 42mm and you don't even notice the polished case edges around it when wearing it, just like with the MM300. It's the polarising design and integrated bracelet that put so many people off it. Also a lot of people thought it was too expensive as is the case with every modern 6r15 Seiko. They could make them out of platinum and they'd still get called overpriced at around $1000. I paid full price for mine (just over £1000), and looking at it now compared to the RRP of some of the new ones, it wasn't priced that badly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive always liked the look of these.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Times_end said:


> This the picture that illustrates the bezel misalignment.


others I've seen are way more obvious, this one wouldn't bother me one bit.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Iron swan said:


> I can't believe the same handful of princesses are STILL in this thread crying about it not having a ceramic bezel.
> We get it already- you like your watches to look pretty and unused, and don't want any marks on the bezel and wish it had a ceramic bezel insert.
> Well it doesn't, so get over it already ya bunch of little crybabies.
> 
> ...


i was going to say something about why is everyone still talking about ceramic. Also, "speaking in absolutes" you must be referring to the guy I blocked ?


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

wagenx said:


> Well, I tried to decide between grey and blue (143 vs 149), I failed to decide. So I bought both of them.
> 
> Both are very worthy of my older SLA, which I sold, which was WAY more expensive. These watches are just plain awesome, and no alignment issues on either. The parallax issue mentioned makes it impossible to make the bezel align perfectly on a photo, unless you took a distance photo and did serious zoom.
> 
> ...


You keeping both or selling one of them?


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

Yeah was wrong about that one, which picture do you feel shows it?


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

dannyeo said:


> Which one do you like better? the 149 or the 143?


So far, equally.


----------



## dannyeo (Mar 17, 2020)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> So far, equally.


im leaning more towards the 149, but i have the deep blue hole mm200, but on the other hand, that gold second hand on the 149 is calling out


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

dannyeo said:


> im leaning more towards the 149, but i have the deep blue hole mm200, but on the other hand, that gold second hand on the 149 is calling out


I've owned the great blue hole... Great watch, I actually just sold it unfortunately. The blues are definitely different, no doubt. I believe that you could own both of those watches in your collection since the blues are so different. The blue on the 149 is very subdued, matte finish in most lighting. Only in direct light or sunlight do you see any hint of a sunburst effect. I say go for it!


----------



## wagenx (Dec 30, 2010)

dannyeo said:


> Which one do you like better? the 149 or the 143?


Good question - right now the 149, as the Grey dial 143 settles in, it may change.


----------



## ezwatch (Feb 14, 2010)

Just got my sbdc107, pip's a little high in the triangle but is centered on the horizontal plane which is far more important. The angle's deceptive, in reality it has the same amount of space to the top of the triangle as the one in gnomon's glamour shot so I think it's normal. Bezel aligns well with the dial. Overall I'm very happy with it.









Gnomon:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ezwatch said:


> Just got my sbdc107, pip's a little high in the triangle but is centered on the horizontal plane which is far more important imo. The angle's deceptive, in reality it has the same amount of space to the top of the triangle as the one in gnomon's glamour shot so I think it's normal. Bezel aligns well with the dial. Overall I'm very happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

Yes, it does look good. My SBDC107 is still en route to Singapore for an exchange. Taking longer than it should, of course. Hopefully Gnomon still have stock of this model, as I see it is no longer in stock on the site, but maybe they will get more. If not, I'll just take a refund at this point.


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

ezwatch said:


> Just got my sbdc107, pip's a little high in the triangle but is centered on the horizontal plane which is far more important. The angle's deceptive, in reality it has the same amount of space to the top of the triangle as the one in gnomon's glamour shot so I think it's normal. Bezel aligns well with the dial. Overall I'm very happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you post a picture to illustrate the bezel alignment?


----------



## dannyeo (Mar 17, 2020)

iwhelan said:


> Yes, it does look good. My SBDC107 is still en route to Singapore for an exchange. Taking longer than it should, of course. Hopefully Gnomon still have stock of this model, as I see it is no longer in stock on the site, but maybe they will get more. If not, I'll just take a refund at this point.


Whats wrong with yours?


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Another SPB149 reporting.. have had it since last weekend.

On utewatchco Nato strap.









Some thoughts..
Likes:

Very nice sunburst dial, design and bezel.
Bezel finishing and engraving is very nice, stand out feature.
Love the blue and muted gold.
Love the over-sized crown and finishing.
Nice coin bezel.
Pairs well with Nato straps.
Very comfortable on wrist.

Dislikes:

Bracelet clasp quality not great and sounds cheap, quietened by e-tape.
Very very slight misalignment of the bezel.
Bezel 12 o'clock marker not perfect.
Lug to lug could be 1~2mm shorter for me.

Overll, very happy with this piece, it does live up to the hype!


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

dannyeo said:


> Whats wrong with yours?


The bezel pip was not centered on this one.


----------



## dannyeo (Mar 17, 2020)

iwhelan said:


> The bezel pip was not centered on this one.
> 
> View attachment 15359125


Ah what a shame!


----------



## Tairese7 (Feb 5, 2015)

L84AD8 said:


> Another SPB149 reporting.. have had it since last weekend.
> 
> On utewatchco Nato strap.
> View attachment 15358957
> ...


What's your wrist size? Still trying to figure out if this would work for me. (6-6.25 inch wrist) 
I feel like it's going to be close to overhanging the wrist and might come down to how much curve the lugs have...


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

L84AD8 said:


> Another SPB149 reporting.. have had it since last weekend.
> 
> On utewatchco Nato strap.
> [/ATTACH type="full" alt="15358957"]15358957[/ATTACH]
> ...


Nice strap pairing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Now that I've seen that bezel pip misalignment I can't unsee it.


----------



## ezwatch (Feb 14, 2010)

iwhelan said:


> The bezel pip was not centered on this one.
> 
> View attachment 15359125


That's pretty bad. I couldn't live with it either.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

after a departure for speedy Tuesday the 63MAS has returned









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

ezwatch said:


> That's pretty bad. I couldn't live with it either.


It's arrived back in Singapore today. Awaiting on a message from Gnomon about exchanging it now. I don't think they should have sold the watch like that and they should have sent it back to Seiko. I said it was a defect and they said that it's not, and that this is how Seikos are (paraphrasing). I didn't agree, and have asked for a perfectly aligned example and to send photos before shipping a replacement. That assumes they still have access to this model. It is listed as out-of-stock on their website now.


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

Here's mine and glad I went with this over the SBDC101.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

I'd have definitely returned that. They really take the piss with some of these issues on watches that expensive. If they are going to put such relatively cheap movements in them you should be at least getting a high level of precision in the finishing for a grand.


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

iwhelan said:


> and that this is how Seikos are (paraphrasing).


They're right about this. Seiko quality control would deem this as acceptable, unfortunately...


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

Understood (unfortunately), but as a retailer I would send this back as not up-to-snuff instead of passing it along to a customer who ultimately ends up having a poor experience.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Seiko wouldn't take it back from them though.


----------



## English Gent (Jul 17, 2012)

mine arrived today, very happy so far.

the bracelet is a big heavy, but sure aftermarkets ones will come along in time


----------



## VME (Apr 17, 2014)

Exciting day! Got my new SBDC101 in today. Fantastic watch, perfect proportions. Everything is great.

Except the fuzz/hair under the date window. Looks like it's between the dial and crystal...

I have a case back tool and could take it apart to clean but does anyone know a good jeweler/watchmaker around Atlanta? I don't want to risk messing this up and don't want to send it back across the pond.

EDIT: Seller won't accept the return or assist with cost of a local fix.


----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

English Gent said:


> mine arrived today, very happy so far.


are you from the future


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

My AD finally got it in, shipped today.


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

VME said:


> Exciting day! Got my new SBDC101 in today. Fantastic watch, perfect proportions. Everything is great.
> 
> Except the fuzz/hair under the date window. Looks like it's between the dial and crystal...
> 
> I have a case back tool and could take it apart to clean but does anyone know a good jeweler/watchmaker around Atlanta? I don't want to risk messing this up and don't want to send it back across the pond.


Wow, that would not sit well with me. I'd ship it back asap.


----------



## VME (Apr 17, 2014)

omgitsspooky said:


> Wow, that would not sit well with me. I'd ship it back asap.


I've reached out to the seller, just waiting on a response.

EDIT: Seller won't accept the return or assist with cost of a local fix.


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

VME said:


> I've reached out to the seller, just waiting on a response.
> 
> EDIT: Seller won't accept the return or assist with cost of a local fix.


Who's the seller?


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Went in to pick up a watch that was just regulated and this happens......









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

omgitsspooky said:


> They're right about this. Seiko quality control would deem this as acceptable, unfortunately...


I suspect the retailer is between a rock and a hard space, and Seiko is unwilling to acknowledge that these misalignments should be considered manufacturing defects.


----------



## tentimestwenty (Sep 29, 2017)

Most retailers do not have any ability to send back product to suppliers. In most cases retailers pay up front as well.



iwhelan said:


> Understood (unfortunately), but as a retailer I would send this back as not up-to-snuff instead of passing it along to a customer who ultimately ends up having a poor experience.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

tentimestwenty said:


> Most retailers do not have any ability to send back product to suppliers. In most cases retailers pay up front as well.


The bottom line, if one is looking for someone to blame, it should be Seiko.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sadly we could see the bezel pip misalignment coming from the original stock image

Very disappointing, especially at this price point. I know I would not be happy if I got one with that misalignment

I think the best thing to do is probably to try and buy from online retailers who will send pics of the specific watch or buy in person if possible. I know easier said than done sometimes. Playing the seiko lottery isn't fun . Especially that it is clear that a lot of the common alignment issues across various models are deemed within acceptable parameters by seiko.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

boatswain said:


> Sadly we could see the bezel pip misalignment coming from the original stock image
> 
> Very disappointing, especially at this price point. I know I would not be happy if I got one with that misalignment
> 
> I think the best thing to do is probably to try and buy from online retailers who will send pics of the specific watch or buy in person if possible. I know easier said than done sometimes. Playing the seiko lottery isn't fun . Especially that it is clear that a lot of the common alignment issues across various models are deemed within acceptable parameters by seiko.


I would think this would be the last straw for people, but it seems like Seiko has its fans by the short and curlies. Even in the last few posts, we see people willing to forgive deficiencies likes the bracelet and bezel by saying that aftermarket replacements will be available shortly. I sort of understand this attitude when it was the SKX, but at the current prices, it seems unreal what Seiko expects their fans to put up with.


----------



## VME (Apr 17, 2014)

omgitsspooky said:


> Who's the seller?


Ippo Japan Watch

Gonna call a few places tomorrow, worst case I'll clean it up myself


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Sadly we could see the bezel pip misalignment coming from the original stock image
> 
> Very disappointing, especially at this price point. I know I would not be happy if I got one with that misalignment
> 
> I think the best thing to do is probably to try and buy from online retailers who will send pics of the specific watch or buy in person if possible. I know easier said than done sometimes. Playing the seiko lottery isn't fun . Especially that it is clear that a lot of the common alignment issues across various models are deemed within acceptable parameters by seiko.


That one is pretty bad.

Seiko should know if they want to appease the Swiss snob market they have to play a squeaky clean watch game. They should start making less watches and up QC like Apple.

Lucky mine turned out okay. Phew.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

What you see is what I just saw a minute ago:


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Bezel is misaligned to the left. 
Typical Seiko!
Next thing I know, the 6R35 inside will be running at +30 a day!


----------



## dannyeo (Mar 17, 2020)

Earthjade said:


> Bezel is misaligned to the left.
> Typical Seiko!
> Next thing I know, the 6R35 inside will be running at +30 a day!
> 
> View attachment 15360345


Oh dear this looks quite bad


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

dannyeo said:


> Oh dear this looks quite bad


It's only bad to a WIS or an obsessive-compulsive. Most NORMAL people wouldn't notice it if it wasn't pointed out to them and upon noticing it, probably wouldn't care all that much. I've got a Sinn 104 where the day wheel is slightly misaligned and this seems to be a typical fault with that brand.

BUT!

It goes to the **** QC of Seiko that they constantly can't get things to line up properly when Casio and Citizen are almost always perfect. Especially now they are charging more, we should all be holding them up to an etxra critical standard. If they want to move past *VALUE *(but let's face it - the last watches of "value" that Seiko had was the SARB033), then they better damn well bring in the *QUALITY*.

Next test is to see how the movement performs. I've gotten a baseline reading so will see over the next few days. It's only a 6R35, so I'm not expecting any miracles.
BUT STILL ... Y'KNOW?


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Tairese7 said:


> What's your wrist size? Still trying to figure out if this would work for me. (6-6.25 inch wrist)
> I feel like it's going to be close to overhanging the wrist and might come down to how much curve the lugs have...


I have a very small wrist of just _under_ 6in but fairly flat shaped, the L2L is probably at my max..
From this wrist shot, there is about 0.5cm overhang either side, but remember in photo it always look bigger than it is..









It's really not that bad in person, here's a pocketshot that looks more realistic..


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

ck2k01 said:


> Nice strap pairing


Cheers! love what Seiko has done with this "blue-grey" dial, not really a strap monster like your usual black dial, but really comes alive with the right strap!


----------



## remkow (Dec 13, 2015)

Well-





















mine just arrived- Aussie deliveries clearly happening now.

Happy to report no issues with pip or alignment, it is all perfect. The quality of the case and dial is fantastic, as we all know the bracelet is crappy- but will serve its purpose well on sweaty summer days.

Having handled and owned many far more expensive watches, this is the bargain of the year: assuming you get one without a QC issue and can live with Seiko on the dial- I just love it.

Only issue here in Melbourne will be getting the bracelet sized- given our lockdown that will be many weeks away...so it will stay in the box for awhile.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Earthjade said:


> It's only bad to a WIS or an obsessive-compulsive. Most NORMAL people wouldn't notice it if it wasn't pointed out to them and upon noticing it, probably wouldn't care all that much. I've got a Sinn 104 where the day wheel is slightly misaligned and this seems to be a typical fault with that brand.


While it's certainly true that it might only be an issue for a WIS, but would anyone but a WIS spend over $1K on a Seiko?


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

Earthjade said:


> It's only bad to a WIS or an obsessive-compulsive. Most NORMAL people wouldn't notice it if it wasn't pointed out to them and upon noticing it, probably wouldn't care all that much. I've got a Sinn 104 where the day wheel is slightly misaligned and this seems to be a typical fault with that brand.
> 
> BUT!
> 
> ...


The Sarb033 and 035 were awesome. Legendary. Still waiting for a Grand Seiko interpretation.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

remkow said:


> Having handled and owned many far more expensive watches, this is the bargain of the year: assuming you get one without a QC issue and can live with Seiko on the dial- I just love it.


To me, this is a bit like saying that a lottery ticket is the bargain of the year, assuming you win the lottery.


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

remkow said:


> Well-
> View attachment 15360419
> View attachment 15360420
> View attachment 15360421
> ...


Looking good you got the true limited edition version original seiko without the Alignment issues.


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

Earthjade said:


> Bezel is misaligned to the left.
> Typical Seiko!
> Next thing I know, the 6R35 inside will be running at +30 a day!
> 
> View attachment 15360345


Join the club sadly pip also misalinged.


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Sadly we could see the bezel pip misalignment coming from the original stock image
> 
> Very disappointing, especially at this price point. I know I would not be happy if I got one with that misalignment
> 
> I think the best thing to do is probably to try and buy from online retailers who will send pics of the specific watch or buy in person if possible. I know easier said than done sometimes. Playing the seiko lottery isn't fun . Especially that it is clear that a lot of the common alignment issues across various models are deemed within acceptable parameters by seiko.


Seiya will not send any picture though he has a disclaimer for all seiko watches, while many don't. Some refuse to send pictures that I have asked. The watch has been described as perfect by retailer but it may not meet the customer standards


----------



## remkow (Dec 13, 2015)

mleok said:


> To me, this is a bit like saying that a lottery ticket is the bargain of the year, assuming you win the lottery.


Yep- well, life is a lottery in many ways: and this is one of them (and all things considered of fairly minor consequence in the overall scheme of things!)


----------



## remkow (Dec 13, 2015)

And of course there is always the option of buying things the old fashioned way to avoid disappointment...

This is only my second time buying a new watch sight unseen online- the first being almost 10x the price and unfortunately needing two trips back to Switzerland to put things right- so I guess I was lucky this time around.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Just got the call from my local Seiko shop guy and the SPB149J1 is in. He said I can get it for the equivalent of $1,032 USD. Gonna go and pick it up now.

Bezel triangle/alignment gods... please be straight!


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Earthjade said:


> Bezel is misaligned to the left.
> Typical Seiko!
> Next thing I know, the 6R35 inside will be running at +30 a day!
> 
> View attachment 15360345


Mine came like that as well. The bezels on these are quite easy to pop off and realign yourself.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Earthjade said:


> It's only bad to a WIS or an obsessive-compulsive. Most NORMAL people wouldn't notice it if it wasn't pointed out to them and upon noticing it, probably wouldn't care all that much.


But honestly, the problem with that is normal people won't be buying this limited edition watch from Seiko. This is very much a collector/enthusiast piece that will likely end up in the hands of someone who is already very familiar with how poor Seiko's QC is.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> But honestly, the problem with that is normal people won't be buying this limited edition watch from Seiko. This is very much a collector/enthusiast piece that will likely end up in the hands of someone who is already very familiar with how poor Seiko's QC is.


Sad, but true.
I tell you this - if Seiko wants to take their prices up a level, then the quality has to ratchet up as well.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Earthjade said:


> Bezel is misaligned to the left.
> Typical Seiko!
> Next thing I know, the 6R35 inside will be running at +30 a day!
> 
> View attachment 15360345


Totally agree with you: together with the prices, Seiko should increase their tolerances quality, too. The gap between lugs and bracelet is not something to write home about it either.


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

Gnomon has received my watch and explained that this model is totally sold out. They offered me a refund, which I've accepted. I think I'm done with this game now. If I buy another Seiko, it will need to be in person.

Anyway, Gnomon has one more in stock now if you don't care about pip alignment.



iwhelan said:


> The bezel pip was not centered on this one.
> 
> View attachment 15359125


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Number 2233 reporting in (fitting because my hockey number is 23 and our longtime landline number starts with 23). Me likey.

Triangle alignment is fine but the bezel pip is ever so slightly off to the right which I can live with. It's dark now so I can't get a natural light shot but loving the blue sunburst. Case fits my flat 6.5" wrist perfectly.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

remkow said:


> Well-
> View attachment 15360419
> View attachment 15360420
> View attachment 15360421
> ...


size it yourself, honestly it's super easy and this is coming from someone that trashed a turtle bracelet because I couldn't get it sized right, you just need this tool









mine is running at +16spd so far after about a week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## remkow (Dec 13, 2015)

govdubspeedgo said:


> size it yourself, honestly it's super easy and this is coming from someone that trashed a turtle bracelet because I couldn't get it sized right, you just need this tool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks- do you have a link for the tool? seems like a good way to pass some time


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

mleok said:


> I would think this would be the last straw for people, but it seems like Seiko has its fans by the short and curlies. Even in the last few posts, we see people willing to forgive deficiencies likes the bracelet and bezel by saying that aftermarket replacements will be available shortly. I sort of understand this attitude when it was the SKX, but at the current prices, it seems unreal what Seiko expects their fans to put up with.


I have to admit the plethora of QC issues being reported here is disheartening to say the least. I agree that these sorts of things are unacceptable given the frequency especially at this price point. If they are trying to move upmarket they had better clean this stuff up. It's just ridiculous some of these issues. How would seiko ship that watch with a long hair under the crystal that would be visible to anyone, let alone someone with a loupe. Crazy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## remkow (Dec 13, 2015)

gagnello said:


> I have to admit the plethora of QC issues being reported here is disheartening to say the least. I agree that these sorts of things are unacceptable given the frequency especially at this price point. If they are trying to move upmarket they had better clean this stuff up. It's just ridiculous some of these issues. How would seiko ship that watch with a long hair under the crystal that would be visible to anyone, let alone someone with a loupe. Crazy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Disappointing yes; crazy at this price point- I'm not so sure.

I've seen far more significant QC issues in watches at price points 10x higher- and in small batch watches assembled by hand, where only a handful of people are responsible. So, in an industrially produced watch churned out in the 10,000's (even the limited edition is 5,500), I'm not sure it really is that crazy at all.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

remkow said:


> thanks- do you have a link for the tool? seems like a good way to pass some time


here is one on amazon






Amazon.com: Zacro Watch Band Strap Link Pin Remover Repair Tool Kit for Watchmakers with Pack of 3 Extra Pins: Home Improvement


Buy Zacro Watch Band Strap Link Pin Remover Repair Tool Kit for Watchmakers with Pack of 3 Extra Pins: Repair Tools & Kits - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com




...

mine was part of a cheap watch tool kit from
amazon for like $20

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

VME said:


> Ippo Japan Watch
> 
> Gonna call a few places tomorrow, worst case I'll clean it up myself


Sorry to hear that. The way I look at it, and I've heard this from someone, I view these imperfections as a reminder that life isn't perfect. If it's something way out of line, then that's a different story. Good luck!


----------



## VME (Apr 17, 2014)

remkow said:


> thanks- do you have a link for the tool? seems like a good way to pass some time


This is the one I have. I agree, this is the easiest pin and collar on a Seiko I've resized.






Amazon.com: Zacro Watch Band Strap Link Pin Remover Repair Tool Kit for Watchmakers with Pack of 3 Extra Pins: Home Improvement


Buy Zacro Watch Band Strap Link Pin Remover Repair Tool Kit for Watchmakers with Pack of 3 Extra Pins: Repair Tools & Kits - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## VME (Apr 17, 2014)

omgitsspooky said:


> Sorry to hear that. The way I look at it, and I've heard this from someone, I view these imperfections as a reminder that life isn't perfect. If it's something way out of line, then that's a different story. Good luck!


I agree, I'm honestly not super bothered by it. The fuzz only shows at a certain angle. I can see where Ippo is coming from, I've already resized the bracelet so of course they wouldn't take it back. It would have been nice to receive some assistance to help cover the cost of a local fix though.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Bummed to hear about all the QC issues folks are encountering, especially at this price point, as otherwise the design is spot on :/

Mine probably ain't perfect if you look or manipulate it very closely, but I'm still smitten with it.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Is it just me or are most of the alignment issues with the SPB149...I don't think I've seen anyone post a SPB143 or 147 with alignment problems

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

h_zee13 said:


> Is it just me or are most of the alignment issues with the SPB149...I don't think I've seen anyone post a SPB143 or 147 with alignment problems


My guess is that the 149 is selling better initially, as early adopters jump on the limited edition at full retail price. If you want one of the others you can afford to wait a bit until the hype cools down. But who knows 🤷‍♂️


----------



## VME (Apr 17, 2014)

So Ippo is offering me a partial refund, any ideas on how much a watchmaker/jeweler would charge to open this up and clean the fuzz out?


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

Just got mine from my US AD. Pip is a little off center, still looks great.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

jimanchower said:


> My guess is that the 149 is selling better initially, as early adopters jump on the limited edition at full retail price. If you want one of the others you can afford to wait a bit until the hype cools down. But who knows


Yeah I think I'm going to sell my 149 and get the grey one after the hype dies down

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mleok said:


> The bottom line, if one is looking for someone to blame, it should be Seiko.


It's also preferable to walk into a brick and mortar store if feasible. If a watch is being shipped, best to buy from a seller who will allow a return. And international shipping should be avoided at all costs. At least that's my modus operandi. Of course others will differ with buying, selling and trading watches. All about one's level of comfort.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

remkow said:


> thanks- do you have a link for the tool? seems like a good way to pass some time


Another option would be to remove the SS bracelet and order an Uncle Seiko 20mm strap. I'm partial to his GL831 rubber strap. I would rather undergo a root canal than size a Seiko bracelet. If you attempt to do so, take great care not to lose one of the itty bitty collars that can disappear into thin air. I have yet to see a Seiko SS bracelet I didn't hate. Anyhow congratulations on your latest acquisition.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I don't dislike the bracelet-I actually think it's pretty nice.

But I concur that the skin diver case shape compels nato and rubber straps 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Another option would be to remove the SS bracelet and order an Uncle Seiko 20mm strap. I'm partial to his GL831 rubber strap. I would rather undergo a root canal than size a Seiko bracelet. If you attempt to do so, take great care not to lose one of the itty bitty collars that can disappear into thin air. I have yet to see a Seiko SS bracelet I didn't hate. Anyhow congratulations on your latest acquisition.


I'm telling you guys sizing is not the bad, coming from the guy that was never going to size or even use the bracelet. But I will say after having mine on the bracelet for several days, the bracelet feels really heavy, the watch head is pretty heavy and add the weight of the bracelet it's almost too much. I found the Uncle Seiko too stiff but I attempted the waffle, I have this on the way, think i will be pretty cool!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

remkow said:


> Disappointing yes; crazy at this price point- I'm not so sure.
> 
> I've seen far more significant QC issues in watches at price points 10x higher- and in small batch watches assembled by hand, where only a handful of people are responsible. So, in an industrially produced watch churned out in the 10,000's (even the limited edition is 5,500), I'm not sure it really is that crazy at all.


Perhaps you could illustrate your point with examples you've personally experienced? I can't tell from your posting history which brands you've had in your collection, with the exception of a vintage JLC.

But, more to the point, for Seiko, these are not QC lapses, these are within acceptable tolerances. If you encountered such an issue with brands at comparable or higher price points, they would at least pretend to be sheepish about this, and not give you the runaround and say that that's just the way it is, deal with it.

So, simply put, what's crazy isn't that QC lapses happen, even at this price and beyond, what's crazy is that Seiko thinks that these issues are within acceptable tolerances and do not need to be corrected when it is pointed out to them.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

remkow said:


> Yep- well, life is a lottery in many ways: and this is one of them (and all things considered of fairly minor consequence in the overall scheme of things!)


Well, lotteries are a mechanism for parting fools from their money, and for people who don't understand mathematics. I wonder if you would feel the same way if you had "lost" this lottery, and your retailer refused to accept a return.

I rather spend more and purchase a watch from a brand that is willing to stand by their product, or spend dramatically less and get a "homage" from Heimdallr with comparable specifications and quality control standards.


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

VME said:


> So Ippo is offering me a partial refund, any ideas on how much a watchmaker/jeweler would charge to open this up and clean the fuzz out?


I can't see a watchmaker charging more than $50 to open it up and remove that "lint". If you're already in there, maybe ask the watchmaker how much to regulate the movement?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

omgitsspooky said:


> I can't see a watchmaker charging more than $50 to open it up and remove that "lint". If you're already in there, maybe ask the watchmaker how much to regulate the movement?


You'll probably also want the watchmaker to do a water resistance test, so all in all, I think if one could get a $100 refund, that would be cover all those things.


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

I agree with the cost estimates above, and yes, ask the watchmaker to regulate it while it's open.


----------



## ezwatch (Feb 14, 2010)

mleok said:


> Perhaps you could illustrate your point with examples you've personally experienced? I can't tell from your posting history which brands you've had in your collection, with the exception of a vintage JLC.
> 
> But, more to the point, for Seiko, these are not QC lapses, these are within acceptable tolerances. If you encountered such an issue with brands at comparable or higher price points, they would at least pretend to be sheepish about this, and not give you the runaround and say that that's just the way it is, deal with it.
> 
> So, simply put, what's crazy isn't that QC lapses happen, even at this price and beyond, what's crazy is that Seiko thinks that these issues are within acceptable tolerances and do not need to be corrected when it is pointed out to them.


FWIW I agree, mistakes happen at even the highest levels but what matters is how they're dealt with. If some of these misalignments are truly acceptable to Seiko then it would be disappointing, tho I haven't seen first hand evidence FROM SEIKO (and not a retailer) that they are.

Just for fun, here's a few interesting things I've come across:
JLC with missing hash mark









Variations in font, tint, and red/blue alignment in genuine rolex inserts. NOT 3rd party or fakes (from rolexforums)









You'll find stuff like this in EVERY manufacturer forum, high-end or not.


----------



## VME (Apr 17, 2014)

@omgitsspooky @mleok @iwhelan

Thank you! Great ideas that I didn't think about.


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

The funny thing is between The sarb033/035, this watch, and my two previous GS watches, none of them had issues while I did have issues with a some Swiss pieces, a Rolex, and even a lange. Go figure. I have either been extremely lucky or I just don‘t witch hunt Seiko enough.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

ezwatch said:


> FWIW I agree, mistakes happen at even the highest levels but what matters is how they're dealt with. If some of these misalignments are truly acceptable to Seiko then it would be disappointing, tho I haven't seen first hand evidence FROM SEIKO (and not a retailer) that they are.
> 
> Just for fun, here's a few interesting things I've come across:
> JLC with missing hash mark
> ...


I had a JLC Reverso literally fall apart in my hands at my local AD, apparently one of the scews wasn't tightened down sufficiently in the Reverso case, causing the lug to come loose.

There was a post by a long time Grand Seiko owner who has the GS GMT with the sapphire bezel that suffered from misalignment, and he seemed to have a rough time getting Grand Seiko to address the issue. Part of the problem there seemed to be that Seiko doesn't have a separate customer service point of contact for their Grand Seiko customers, at least outside Japan.

I would however be very interested to see if Seiko stepped up. But, let's be honest, this is a limited edition of 5500 watches, and just on this thread alone, there definitely seems to be a high rate of misalignments that has been reported, which suggests a overall sloppiness in their manufacturing process.


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

govdubspeedgo said:


> I'm telling you guys sizing is not the bad, coming from the guy that was never going to size or even use the bracelet. But I will say after having mine on the bracelet for several days, the bracelet feels really heavy, the watch head is pretty heavy and add the weight of the bracelet it's almost too much. I found the Uncle Seiko too stiff but I attempted the waffle, I have this on the way, think i will be pretty cool!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd love to see pics of that BC strap when you get it. I was also thinking about that exact same strap for my incoming 143. Thanks


----------



## nivandri (Jun 30, 2020)

ck2k01 said:


> Bummed to hear about all the QC issues folks are encountering, especially at this price point, as otherwise the design is spot on :/
> 
> Mine probably ain't perfect if you look or manipulate it very closely, but I'm still smitten with it.
> 
> ...


what a nice combo! 143 gets extra points from me just for being the best of the bunch (subjective, I know) to go with so many strap options - choice becomes harder and harder 
what's the brand btw?


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

VME said:


> @omgitsspooky @mleok @iwhelan
> 
> Thank you! Great ideas that I didn't think about.


BTW, I'm in NYC and regulated an ETA 2824. It cost me $205.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

omgitsspooky said:


> BTW, I'm in NYC and regulated an ETA 2824. It cost me $205.


Geez, now I know it business I need to get into lol. It takes all of about 10 minutes to regulate an ETA 2824.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

nivandri said:


> what a nice combo! 143 gets extra points from me just for being the best of the bunch (subjective, I know) to go with so many strap options - choice becomes harder and harder
> what's the brand btw?


Thanks 

It's a CheapestNatoStraps Adjustable Single Pass Strap.

AKA their C&B Chevron homage.

I've got an actual C&B Chevron in another color way that I've always really liked.

So I grabbed a few of the CNS's during the holiday season last winter. They were low enough in cost, especially at then discount, for me to be willing to try a few of them out as a low cost alternative.

The feel of the real deal is closer to a standard nylon nato, though it's got its own unique sort of durable feel and hardware functioning personality going on relative to a nylon RAF strap.

The CNS homage, in comparison, is basically seatbelt nato material. I also had to punch some holes in them to make them work with my 6.5" wrist, whereas I didn't have to do so with the real deal.

I'm not all that into seatbelt-type weaves these days, so I've actually got the C&B Chevron in the color way (called Stone) that the pictured strap imitates incoming 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## remkow (Dec 13, 2015)

mleok said:


> Well, lotteries are a mechanism for parting fools from their money, and for people who don't understand mathematics. I wonder if you would feel the same way if you had "lost" this lottery, and your retailer refused to accept a return.
> 
> I rather spend more and purchase a watch from a brand that is willing to stand by their product, or spend dramatically less and get a "homage" from Heimdallr with comparable specifications and quality control standards.


I was more meaning that lots of disappointing stuff happens in life: that is the way it is a lottery- less than ideal stuff happens randomly in all sorts of ways.

As a watch example- for a milestone birthday I had a watch made by ochs and junior: when it first arrived it was not the exact design we had agreed upon- so back to Switzerland it went. When it came back a month later, the hands were too tight and causing an issue with the crown mechanism, and there was a casebook scratch: so back it went. Now- they were very good about it, all return international shipping and custom duties refunded, amazing communication etc etc etc: but at an almost $10,000 price point they would want to be. On the other hand, when a watch is essentially handmade by 4-5 people, and they only produce 110 watches/ year: any QC issue is very hard to explain.

With Seiko, the scenario is completely different: a mass produced, machine made watch created on an assembly line, by a company that churns out probably millions of watches a year at a variety of price points. As I mentioned, this is the first time I have purchased a new Seiko: because on paper the design, size, proportions etc were really appealing. Clearly, there are QC issues: and if I got lucky with mine. But seeing what others have experienced there is still a very easy solution: buy it in person, support your local store.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

remkow said:


> With Seiko, the scenario is completely different: a mass produced, machine made watch created on an assembly line, by a company that churns out probably millions of watches a year at a variety of price points. As I mentioned, this is the first time I have purchased a new Seiko: because on paper the design, size, proportions etc were really appealing. Clearly, there are QC issues: and if I got lucky with mine. But seeing what others have experienced there is still a very easy solution: buy it in person, support your local store.


When you have high production volume, you don't rely on QC to achieve excellence, you rely on exacting production standards, so that the variances are extremely small. This, in my opinion is how Seiko falls short, it has not invested in the kind of precise manufacturing processes that allow companies like Rolex to achieve high volume and high quality. This is also why I think Grand Seiko will eventually run into problems if they continue to ramp up production. It sounds like Seiko needs to read "Six Sigma."


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

"It sounds like Seiko needs to read "Six Sigma."


EXACTLY! After all, aren't the Japanese the ones who came up with the whole Lean/Six Sigma continuous process improvement idea? How ironic.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Another option would be to remove the SS bracelet and order an Uncle Seiko 20mm strap. I'm partial to his GL831 rubber strap. I would rather undergo a root canal than size a Seiko bracelet. If you attempt to do so, take great care not to lose one of the itty bitty collars that can disappear into thin air. I have yet to see a Seiko SS bracelet I didn't hate. Anyhow congratulations on your latest acquisition.


Wrong bracelet. The collar is inside the center piece and is the same width. It's a piece of cake to size. Its like sizing the 051, 53, 61, 63 bracelets.

Get a standard watch kit off Amazon and it will have all the parts needed to do just about any minor watch adjustments.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

mleok said:


> I rather spend more and purchase a watch from a brand that is willing to stand by their product, or spend dramatically less and get a "homage" from Heimdallr with comparable specifications and quality control standards.


Woah, woah, let's not go crazy here! Yes, Seiko has problems, but you have to be in a very dark space to think a San Martin, Heimdallr or other Chinese knock-off is a reasonable substitute.

But you can't excuse Seiko for these shenanigans, especially on models like these where they are charging a premium for a product they are holding out to be premium. A cheaper Seiko 5 sold at a jeweler I could excuse a little more. However, Seiko also can't be judged in a vacuum. Sure, there are a few examples of high-end QC issues, but the real point should be how Seiko compares to other companies in the same space. Citizen and Orient make excellent divers for similar prices and it can't be denied that their alignment and build quality is highly consistent to a level people would expect from a Japanese brand.

Ironic that Seiko doesn't seem to be a big fan of Six Sigma since it was Japanese industry that basically changed modern manufacturing practice with it but it has to be true:


Seiko is willing to accept tolerances that other Japanese companies do not
Seiko has a consistent track record of doing this
To fix the problems, Seiko has to spend some time and money on it with design engineers, manufacturing engineers and QA engineers - no evidence that they are moving that way
The only argument that can be reasonably said, is that Seiko doesn't have a compelling economic reason at this time to improve. It seems to be "good enough" for them.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Earthjade said:


> Woah, woah, let's not go crazy here! Yes, Seiko has problems, but you have to be in a very dark space to think a San Martin, Heimdallr or other Chinese knock-off is a reasonable substitute.
> 
> But you can't excuse Seiko for these shenanigans, especially on models like these where they are charging a premium for a product they are holding out to be premium. A cheaper Seiko 5 sold at a jeweler I could excuse a little more. However, Seiko also can't be judged in a vacuum. Sure, there are a few examples of high-end QC issues, but the real point should be how Seiko compares to other companies in the same space. Citizen and Orient make excellent divers for similar prices and it can't be denied that their alignment and build quality is highly consistent to a level people would expect from a Japanese brand.
> 
> ...


"To fix the problems, Seiko has to spend some time and money on it with design engineers, manufacturing engineers and QA engineers - no evidence that they are moving that way"

From what I understand, bezel inserts are applied before the bezel is installed on the watch. This would make sense for the inserts being misaligned as much as they are. If this IS true, you don't need to involve engineers, you just need to alter your assembly process. The insert shouldn't be installed until the bezel is attached and twisted clockwise to ensure there's no slack or play.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> "To fix the problems, Seiko has to spend some time and money on it with design engineers, manufacturing engineers and QA engineers - no evidence that they are moving that way"
> 
> From what I understand, bezel inserts are applied before the bezel is installed on the watch. This would make sense for the inserts being misaligned as much as they are. If this IS true, you don't need to involve engineers, you just need to alter your assembly process. The insert shouldn't be installed until the bezel is attached and twisted clockwise to ensure there's no slack or play.


Changing the assembly process is what engineers do. Not sure what Seiko has, but it would be some kind of process engineer or manufacturing engineer working with the quality engineers.

Anyhoo, first read and the watch is running at +12 seconds. With my past experience with the 6R series, it will either settle to +8 seconds or drop to -10 seconds.
As for my slightly misaligned bezel, I'm not going to go through the time and hell of a Seiko warranty claim. I have a local watchmaker I trust and when I have some spare time, I'll ask him to pop the bezel and adjust the bracket underneath.
I wouldn't bother doing this if I didn't expect this watch to be a keeper and I think, if we can consider each watch enthusiast out there has an idea of their perfect watch collection that is like a jigsaw, then this one is an significant piece for me. I was looking for a lower-end watch brand with a blue dial, preferably Japanese and with a great historical design. Seiko came along with this and ticked all those boxes. If I couldn't have gotten the blue dial variant, I would have walked far away from this.

PROS

Strong brand
Sensible size
Great design (dial, brushing, case and hands)
Historical provenance (62MAS roots, has cred with other WIS)
Build is definitely a step up from Seiko's janky sub-$1000 divers. I'd compare this favourably with an Oris or a Rado. This is a like a "Presage Diver".
MIDDLING

Bracelet - clasp is thin, pin and collar (really?) and diver's extension has a weird angle on the wrist but overall, it's OK. I like the looks.
CONS

Seiko QC
Mediocre 6R35 movement (flaky reliability, lower beat rate)
Price - they are charging too much for what you get here (but WIS suckers gonna suck). Either needed a price drop or a better product. If this had their 28,800 bph 6L35 movement (not the 6R), then I think the price would have been bang on target.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Earthjade said:


> Woah, woah, let's not go crazy here! Yes, Seiko has problems, but you have to be in a very dark space to think a San Martin, Heimdallr or other Chinese knock-off is a reasonable substitute.


Well, there are those who think a Tisell is a reasonable substitute for a Submariner... I have no issue paying a premium for quality products, but I do have an issue with a brand, any brand, charging the kind of prices that Seiko is on their reissues, when they lack the high level of quality and consistency I expect for that price. Even the SLA037 includes a high beat movement that has a lackluster +15/-10 spd accuracy specification. A SLA037 has the finishing of a Grand Seiko, it deserves a Grand Seiko movement, and the Grand Seiko level of adjustment and regulation of the movement. I know that might make the price even more eye watering, but honestly, I would have less difficulty justifying that than having an expensive watch that was cutting important corners. Yes, I've heard the usual rationalization that Seikos often perform much better than their specification, but I think if a brand is charging that kind of money, they should be willing to stand by a tighter standard.

I am honestly quite impressed by the quality of my sterile Heimdallr "homage" to the 62MAS with a sapphire crystal, fully lumed ceramic bezel, and a NH35 movement, which I paid $230 for. For a step up in terms of case and finishing quality, I had an Armida A12, which I paid $380 for during one of their regular sales, and I think that would compare very favorably to the SPB143 in terms of finishing, case execution, and dial quality, and better in terms of alignment.

Seiko delivers sloppily put together products because they've not been penalized by their customer base for this. There is a ridiculously large cottage industry built around modifying popular Seikos with better bezels, better crystals, and better bracelets. As you say, other Japanese brands, like Orient and Citizen seem perfectly capable of delivering a much higher level of consistency, so I can't imagine any other explanation than that they simply don't care, which is disappointing for a Japanese brand that used to pride itself in the quality of the products that they produce.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> "To fix the problems, Seiko has to spend some time and money on it with design engineers, manufacturing engineers and QA engineers - no evidence that they are moving that way"
> 
> From what I understand, bezel inserts are applied before the bezel is installed on the watch. This would make sense for the inserts being misaligned as much as they are. If this IS true, you don't need to involve engineers, you just need to alter your assembly process. The insert shouldn't be installed until the bezel is attached and twisted clockwise to ensure there's no slack or play.


There are definitely issues with the process and precision of manufacturing. For example, on the lower end Seikos, with their chapter ring alignment issues, one often has to remove the alignment tab in order to achieve a proper alignment. Put another way, it's not just a question that the parts are put together in a sloppy fashion, but that they are made in a sloppy manner, and no amount of careful assembly will achieve a satisfactory alignment.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

mleok said:


> Even the SLA037 includes a high beat movement that has a lackluster +15/-10 spd accuracy specification. A SLA037 has the finishing of a Grand Seiko, it deserves a Grand Seiko movement, and the Grand Seiko level of adjustment and regulation of the movement. I know that might make the price even more eye watering, but honestly, I would have less difficulty justifying that than having an expensive watch that was cutting important corners.


It should be chronometer standard - it's a flagship model.
If it was an equivalent Swiss company, it would be.



mleok said:


> I am honestly quite impressed by the quality of my sterile Heimdallr "homage" to the 62MAS with a sapphire crystal, fully lumed ceramic bezel, and a NH35 movement, which I paid $230 for.


I don't doubt they are value for money, but a replaceable beater watch is all I would use these for. There's just too many great brands and great models out there to waste too much time on Chinese imitations. And ironically they tick with a reliable Seiko movement.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

mleok said:


> There are definitely issues with the process and precision of manufacturing. For example, on the lower end Seikos, with their chapter ring alignment issues, one often has to remove the alignment tab in order to achieve a proper alignment. Put another way, it's not just a question that the parts are put together in a sloppy fashion, but that they are made in a sloppy manner, and no amount of careful assembly will achieve a satisfactory alignment.


Indeed. I was only speaking about the bezel alignment...there's a whole host of issues at Seiko lol.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

mleok said:


> There are definitely issues with the process and precision of manufacturing. For example, on the lower end Seikos, with their chapter ring alignment issues, one often has to remove the alignment tab in order to achieve a proper alignment. Put another way, it's not just a question that the parts are put together in a sloppy fashion, but that they are made in a sloppy manner, and no amount of careful assembly will achieve a satisfactory alignment.


To be fair Seiko is fixing the chapter ring issue with dual tabs on the new 40mm Seiko 5s. And hopefully less play. And to give them a bit more slack when the crystal is pressed in it might slightly put pressure on the chapter ring as is their design and sometimes shift it slightly. I had to do this twice to get it perfectly straight and realized Seiko won't go through the effort I did for what they charge.









Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

govdubspeedgo said:


> I'm telling you guys sizing is not the bad, coming from the guy that was never going to size or even use the bracelet. But I will say after having mine on the bracelet for several days, the bracelet feels really heavy, the watch head is pretty heavy and add the weight of the bracelet it's almost too much. I found the Uncle Seiko too stiff but I attempted the waffle, I have this on the way, think i will be pretty cool!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This strap is very comfortable but was way too thin for my 62mas reissue. Put it on and took it right back off. Hopefully you'll have a different experience.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

inspectorj28 said:


> This strap is very comfortable but was way too thin for my 62mas reissue. Put it on and took it right back off. Hopefully you'll have a different experience.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wonder how it is in comparison to the Uncle Seiko GL831? I'd say that strap is about perfect.


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> I wonder how it is in comparison to the Uncle Seiko GL831? I'd say that strap is about perfect.


I don't have the GL831 but I do have a BC 284 on my Turtle and it is the most comfortable rubber I've owned and my favorite watch/strap pairing. My love for the 284 is the reason I ordered the 295, I thought it would look great and be a good combo on the 62mas, and it wasn't even comparable imo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

fallingtitan said:


> To be fair Seiko is fixing the chapter ring issue with dual tabs on the new 40mm Seiko 5s. And hopefully less play. And to give them a bit more slack when the crystal is pressed in it might slightly put pressure on the chapter ring as is their design and sometimes shift it slightly. I had to do this twice to get it perfectly straight and realized Seiko won't go through the effort I did for what they charge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know what a good engineering team could do to further reduce play? Make 4 tabs.
Then design all their future jigs, molds and machinery to this newer standard after going through quality trials and testing.
Maybe Seiko needs to take a tour of Citizen's facilities.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Earthjade said:


> You know what a good engineering team could do to further reduce play? Make 4 tabs.
> Then design all their future jigs, molds and machinery to this newer standard after going through quality trials and testing.
> Maybe Seiko needs to take a tour of Citizen's facilities.


2 seems to be working. My new 5 is perfectly aligned 









Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

That’s interesting how they own Orient too. They should integrate their production procedures.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

fallingtitan said:


> 2 seems to be working. My new 5 is perfectly aligned


Hmmm...


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

its all parallax angles you can see in person straight on if its good or not. never trust a photo 100% get a loupe and put it on a flat surface is the only way!



Earthjade said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> View attachment 15361853


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

fallingtitan said:


> its all parallax angles you can see in person straight on if its good or not. never trust a photo 100% get a loupe and put it on a flat surface is the only way!


That's not a parallex or camera angle issue, since the 12 o'clock marker and the bottom of the chapter ring is practically on the same plane.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Earthjade said:


> Maybe Seiko needs to take a tour of Citizen's facilities.


Right now, they could even learn from the Chinese manufacturers who knock off their designs.


----------



## English Gent (Jul 17, 2012)

jimanchower said:


> are you from the future
> 
> View attachment 15360085


wasnt 10.11 either.... but I never set dates on my watches. strange I know, but I don't wear anyone for more than a day max, like to keep rotation going.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

I'm enjoying my 149 alot. I patiently waited for it to show up at my AD. I checked alignment and such before I purchased and it's just fine. I've had one Seiko with an alignment issue and I promptly returned it. 

I could take the time to bash and complain about QC and such. But, in my short 50+ years on the planet I've come to the conclusion of what's the point....especially when I deal with a company that produces and sells thousands or even millions of items a year. 

Do they have QC issues. Sure they do. Name a single company anywhere that sells 100 percent flawless items. If I come on a watch forum and see alot of complaints then I understand why. Of the 5500 watches that are made and sold of this model, if 5-15 people come and complain. I understand it. 

The other 5485 that are sold might be fine. The folks who are completely satisfied with their purchase, barring the enthusiasts who post and read here will never post a thing about their purchase. Seiko might learn of 10 folks who complain here. 

If the CEO sees a few hundred or even a couple thousand complaints on a watch forum where the WIS perfectionist gripes, yet they sell thousands or millions of watches and year and hear nothing, they will continue to do exactly as they have. It may not be right, but the CEO ain't worried about that. He's worried about costs. And a couple hundred or thousand complaints on a watch forum hasn't seemed to have changed their mind yet. 

So playing devil's advocate here, I won't expect a change anytime soon. I'll just make sure I buy from a reputable retail store or a good AD. 

Brash

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

Seiko acceptance of a myriad of alignment issues is shocking. In their lower priced ranges lots of people would say what you expect price point but Casio Citizen never had endemic misalignment issues. I have a Casio watch 20 euro without any issues then I paid 1150 euro for bezel and pip misalignment.

It’s a shame cause I really liked this seiko watch.


----------



## kid_karma (Jul 17, 2020)

Just received a 149 in the mail today. Before its arrival, I was on the fence, thinking it may appear too small on my wrist. Well, the LE serial is my birth year, so I guess it's a keeper! 😆
Not a hard sale, it's a gorgeous diver.

Alignment is perfect. In fact, I sometimes wonder if it's just an echo chamber "well, it's a Seiko". I'm sure they exist, but I don't have a single Seiko with poor alignment. Their bracelets are 'meh, but I usually swap out in either case.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Can't believe it's taken this long for me to add a blue sunburst dial to my collection. Really like the way the bezel is brushed and the depth of the numerals and markers. Yellow/gold seconds hand goes well with the blue. Digging the case very much. Bracelet clasp does feel and sound cheap though. Not much in the way of tactile feel or sound when closing it. Overall though very happy with it and that I waited to make an AD purchase.


----------



## tedliu (Jan 30, 2016)

spb147j1 with gray nato strap


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Earthjade said:


> I don't doubt they are value for money, but a replaceable beater watch is all I would use these for. There's just too many great brands and great models out there to waste too much time on Chinese imitations. And ironically they tick with a reliable Seiko movement.


Isn't a replaceable beater watch what Seiko was all about? There is just too many great brands and great models out there to waste too much time on overpriced Seikos with mediocre movements and lax quality standards.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

mleok said:


> Isn't a replaceable beater watch what Seiko was all about? There is just too many great brands and great models out there to waste too much time on overpriced Seikos with mediocre movements and lax quality standards.


I'd take a Seiko as a beater as long as it didn't have Hardlex but honestly, I'd prefer a Vostok.
And... it's quite easy to move away from Seiko - plenty of other brands out there, after all. But for all of Seiko's faults, they are still _Seiko_. Massively noteworthy history and older than many Swiss brands with in-house manufacture from top to bottom. Highly original and have spawned countless imitators. When they can get off their ass and make a quality product like Grand Seiko, no one can fault what results. There's no other watch brand in Japan with any model that is in the game, either. Sure, you could buy a Citizen Chronomaster and gush about the quality, but to be brutally honest, it would be hard to find someone who cared.

If they made sapphire standard for watches $400 and higher, fixed their alignment issues, improved their metal bracelets and made something like the 6L35 their mid-range movement instead of the 6R35, then that's 85% of their problems solved in my mind.


----------



## dannyeo (Mar 17, 2020)

Fresh out of the box my 149 is at +12 for 24 hours, guess its within the specs but slightly disappointed


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

dannyeo said:


> Fresh out of the box my 149 is at +12 for 24 hours, guess its within the specs but slightly disappointed


Wear it a while, it will get better. After 6 days on the wrist my 101 timed at +5.5 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

dannyeo said:


> Fresh out of the box my 149 is at +12 for 24 hours, guess its within the specs but slightly disappointed


Mine went from -13 to about +9 in just a few days.


----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

Mine is running a steady +2 s/d on-wrist and placed crown-down at night.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## TheGent (Aug 26, 2013)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> 
> 
> ...


Superb shot - really suits a nato!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Earthjade said:


> If they made sapphire standard for watches $400 and higher, fixed their alignment issues, improved their metal bracelets and made something like the 6L35 their mid-range movement instead of the 6R35, then that's 85% of their problems solved in my mind.


I would also add adjusting their movements to that list, but certainly if they did all that, they would win me back as a customer. You're right that they have a rich history, and their designs are much more compelling and iconic than their other Japanese competitors, particularly for dive watches, but the corners which continue to be cut just aren't all that cute and forgivable anymore at the prices they're demanding today.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Earthjade said:


> *If they made sapphire standard for watches $400 and higher, fixed their alignment issues, improved their metal bracelets and made something like the 6L35 their mid-range movement instead of the 6R35, then that's 85% of their problems solved in my mind.*


What other major manufacturer is giving you "*sapphire, perfect alignment issues, improved metal bracelets, and a 6L35 movement for $400???? *Your expectations seem unrealistic.

Or let me approach it this way. Where is all the *****ing and moaning about Sinn and others??? They charge $1500 for a painted steel insert, bad clasp, a Selitta movement, outsourced parts, and some alignment issues. I can get a comparable Seiko SBDC061 for $750 all day and night. The folks *****ing about Seiko always seem to compare a $300 Samurai to a kick starter watch. Or a $750 Prospex to a $1500 Sinn or Damasko. These $1200 Seikos will be selling with the usual 25-30% discount in 6-12 months. The SBDC061 has a $1000 MSRP. does anyone pay that anymore? So these non limited edition watches will be selling for $800-900 in the near future. That is a solid value.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> What other major manufacturer is giving you "*sapphire, perfect alignment issues, improved metal bracelets, and a 6L35 movement for $400???? *Your expectations seem unrealistic.
> 
> Or let me approach it this way. Where is all the *****ing and moaning about Sinn and others??? They charge $1500 for a painted steel insert, bad clasp, a Selitta movement, outsourced parts, and some alignment issues. I can get a comparable Seiko SBDC061 for $750 all day and night. The folks *****ing about Seiko always seem to compare a $300 Samurai to a kick starter watch. Or a $750 Prospex to a $1500 Sinn or Damasko. These $1200 Seikos will be selling with the usual 25-30% discount in 6-12 months. The SBDC061 has a $1000 MSRP. does anyone pay that anymore? So these non limited edition watches will be selling for $800-900 in the near future. That is a solid value.


Um.....Boooyah!

Brash

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> What other major manufacturer is giving you "*sapphire, perfect alignment issues, improved metal bracelets, and a 6L35 movement for $400???? *Your expectations seem unrealistic.


Maybe you're parsing the sentence differently from me. I think he said that sapphire should be standard on watches above $400, and that the 6L35 should used in their midrange models, which are now in the $1K+ range. I don't think that's unrealistic.

As it stands the 6L35 was already used in the $2200 limited edition SJE073.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Where is all the *****ing and moaning about Sinn and others??? They charge $1500 for a painted steel insert, bad clasp, a Selitta movement, outsourced parts, and some alignment issues. I can get a comparable Seiko SBDC061 for $750 all day and night.


For what it's worth, even the cheapest Sinn contains at least a top grade Sellita movement, which is far better than the 6R15 in the SBDC061.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

mleok said:


> For what it's worth, even the cheapest Sinn contains at least a top grade Sellita movement, which is far better than the 6R15 in the SBDC061.


A Sinn is double the price of a comparable Seiko. What does sinn make that is comparable to an sbdc061 for $750?


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

TheGent said:


> Superb shot - really suits a nato!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

VME said:


> Ippo Japan Watch
> 
> Gonna call a few places tomorrow, worst case I'll clean it up myself


Be careful opening that case back: most I've seen (including mine) are screwed in tight as a drum. Steady hand and watch with a quality tool recommended.


brash47 said:


> I'm enjoying my 149 alot. I patiently waited for it to show up at my AD. I checked alignment and such before I purchased and it's just fine. I've had one Seiko with an alignment issue and I promptly returned it.
> 
> I could take the time to bash and complain about QC and such. But, in my short 50+ years on the planet I've come to the conclusion of what's the point....especially when I deal with a company that produces and sells thousands or even millions of items a year.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure that a few hundred well based opinions are completely discounted by any brand, Seiko included.
After all, if they didn't listen they would have continued issuing spb051/053 instead of the model this thread is dedicated to.
I'll even go to say that if nobody complains about loose tolerances and fuzzy movement adjustments, Seiko might just believe they never happen?


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

Just received my 149.

To those with misaligned pips, have you looked under a loupe? Here's what mine looks like to the naked eye. Pip looks slightly too far to the right:









But here it is under a loupe. Pip isn't actually off from center, but the paint around the pip is unevenly applied/flaked off, making it look like slight mis-alignment:









It's... not a better story. But a different one.


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

Otherwise my impressions are:

_Great_ dial. Pictures don't do it justice. It's... moody, in a good way.
Gold second hand is very subdued. Not a bad thing.
Really like the proportions of the bezel
The case is finally what I've always wanted from Seiko
Bracelet is fine
Clasp is rattly garbage. I hope someone makes a replacement
I don't see any misalignments. The paint issue I mention above... doesn't actually bother me too much? It's not noticeable in real life, but perhaps that's a silver lining of getting older and eyesight getting worse...!


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

And regarding bracelet sizing, it's pretty easy, you don't need a special vise or anything. I used this and pushing bare handed was more than enough to get the pin out. You could honestly use a paper clip if you absolutely had to. Just don't lose the collar!


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

I've been following this thread and I gotta say seiko really dropped the ball on these because it seems like every other one posted has some sort of issue.

Paint flaking on a NEW watch???

Ridiculous. Go home seiko, you're drunk.



fuzzysquid said:


> But here it is under a loupe. Pip isn't actually off from center, but the paint around the pip is unevenly applied/flaked off, making it look like slight mis-alignment:
> View attachment 15363285


----------



## savago (May 18, 2018)

fuzzysquid said:


> Just received my 149.


May I ask what would be the serial (i.e. xxx out of 5500 units)?

I was curious to know if there is a correlation of serials vs alignment issues (i.e. to identify if there are good and bad batches).


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

So disappointing to see all the issues with these $1,200 63MAS. So they get rid of the chapter ring to end that alignment issue and create a new one by not drilling the lume pip hole in the correct spot. Or is the painting of the bezel not done correctly after drilling the hole? This from the same company that painted and engineered a brushed stainless steel bezel insert to look just like a brushed ceramic bezel insert. Who’d of thunk it? Shame on you Seiko!

Worst of all is that Seiko does nothing to fix all these QC issues..... I guess that’s what happens when you don’t let retailers return watches with QC issues. Seiko probably doesn’t even know there is an issue since they don’t accept returns. As far as their records show their run of SPB149 (5,500 LE) have zero quality issues....cause they never got a single one sent back! Great job Seiko. Keep upping the prices with no quality improvement.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> What other major manufacturer is giving you "*sapphire, perfect alignment issues, improved metal bracelets, and a 6L35 movement for $400???? *Your expectations seem unrealistic.
> 
> Or let me approach it this way. Where is all the *****ing and moaning about Sinn and others??? They charge $1500 for a painted steel insert, bad clasp, a Selitta movement, outsourced parts, and some alignment issues. I can get a comparable Seiko SBDC061 for $750 all day and night. The folks *****ing about Seiko always seem to compare a $300 Samurai to a kick starter watch. Or a $750 Prospex to a $1500 Sinn or Damasko. These $1200 Seikos will be selling with the usual 25-30% discount in 6-12 months. The SBDC061 has a $1000 MSRP. does anyone pay that anymore? So these non limited edition watches will be selling for $800-900 in the near future. That is a solid value.


I think you're misreading what I typed or I wasn't clear enough.


If you buy any Seiko that costs over $400, it should have sapphire as standard. Anything under that price can have Hardlex or whatever.
Perfect alignment is non-negotiable for any watch, except maybe the cheapest of Seiko 5s. If Citizen can do it at their budget price range, so can Seiko. Orient does it too.
Gotta do better metal bracelets - not the cheap and rattly pressed junk they have on a watch as expensive as the new black Alpinist. Microbrands can do it for a decent price, so can Seiko. Obviously, the quality of the bracelet improves the higher up the prices you go, but a baseline metal bracelet for a $400 Seiko needs to be better than what it is now.
The 6L35 would be a mid-range movement for their $800 to $2000 watches. Cheaper Seikos would have a 6R or a 4R
I would expect to pay $800 minimum for a Seiko that had - sapphire, perfect alignment issues, improved metal bracelets, and a 6L35 movement.
Most of that cost would be from the better movement beating at 28,800 bph. Maybe they would even adjust it to 2-3 positions as mentioned. Then they would be competing right up there with the ETA 2824 and the Sellita SW200. I find it strange that Seiko doesn't have a mass-produced movement at a reasonable price to compete in this bracket (Citizen has the Miyota 9000 series).


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Double post.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

fuzzysquid said:


> Just received my 149.
> It's... not a better story. But a different one.


To speak quite frankly, this is brutal. 
I would stay away from warranty claims for simple fixes but in my eyes, this particular defect is worth the return.
Extremely disappointed that such an obviously visible flaw made it out off the assembly line and into a box.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Earthjade said:


> I think you're misreading what I typed or I wasn't clear enough.
> 
> *I would expect to pay $800 minimum for a Seiko that had - sapphire, perfect alignment issues, improved metal bracelets, and a 6L35 movement.*
> Most of that cost would be from the better movement beating at 28,800 bph. Maybe they would even adjust it to 2-3 positions as mentioned. Then they would be competing right up there with the ETA 2824 and the Sellita SW200. I find it strange that Seiko doesn't have a mass-produced movement at a reasonable price to compete in this bracket (Citizen has the Miyota 9000 series).


I will ask again.
What major watch manufacturer is giving you *sapphire, perfect alignment issues, improved metal bracelets, and a 6L35 movement equivalent for $800???
.*


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

savago said:


> May I ask what would be the serial (i.e. xxx out of 5500 units)?
> 
> I was curious to know if there is a correlation of serials vs alignment issues (i.e. to identify if there are good and bad batches).


26XX/5500

Mine was a 149 from a US AD.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> I will ask again.
> What major watch manufacturer is giving you *sapphire, perfect alignment issues, improved metal bracelets, and a 6L35 movement equivalent for $800???
> .*


Ironically, the entry level Swiss Swatch Group brands... A Tissot Gentleman with a Powermatic 80 with silicon hairspring, sapphire crystal, on a metal bracelet has a MSRP of $775, and can routinely be had in the mid $500s at grey market dealers.


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

I doubt that a movement created as an alternative for the 2892 and whose family is used in Credor will ever appear in an under $1.500 Prospex watch. The 6L35 can be found in the Presage SJE073 at about $1.800 minimum, and pricier in the enamel ones. I don’t think Seiko considers it a tool watch movement. 

I love the smell of vitriol in the morning... wait... that’s for the Willard’s thread. Anyway, back to the subject, I am beginning to suspect that the majority of QC issues are in the Prospex, Urban and 5 lines, and that Presage, Premier and Astron lines are much more looked after.

Just my impressions.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> I will ask again.
> What major watch manufacturer is giving you *sapphire, perfect alignment issues, improved metal bracelets, and a 6L35 movement equivalent for $800???*


You say this as though what I said was somehow impossible. How about off the top of my head...


Certina
Hamilton
Tissot
Mido
Stowa
Archimede
Victorinox
Zodiac
Here's an example, the Victorinox Alliance Mechanical:


















Sapphire Crystal
100M water resist
ETA 2892 (yes, a 2892)
Chapter ring looks pretty aligned to me!
Stainless steel bracelet with screw adjust (has hollow end links, but show me an equivalent Seiko bracelet to this)
MSRP of $650 USD (price straight from their website)


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Earthjade said:


> You say this as though what I said was somehow impossible. How about off the top of my head...
> 
> 
> Certina
> ...


We were comparing dive watches...Remember?


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> We were comparing dive watches...Remember?


There's always a condition, isn't there?
But it's not what you are talking about, it's what I am talking about. And what I am talking about are mid-price Seiko watches. A profitable watch with a minimum price of $800 (with all the specs you arbitrarily put together), made by a company with the economies of scale that Seiko has, is so possible that it physically hurts with how possible it is. I'm not going to go around playing rhetorical games because you need to save face.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Loads of Seiko divers have that rough finish around the lume pip. Have none of you ever noticed it before??


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

VME said:


> Exciting day! Got my new SBDC101 in today. Fantastic watch, perfect proportions. Everything is great.
> 
> Except the fuzz/hair under the date window. Looks like it's between the dial and crystal...
> 
> ...


Is there another hair at the hour marker at the centerpoint of the dial??? Hope not inside.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carajio (Jun 23, 2015)

I just sent an email to Gnomon watches and I actually got an almost instant reply (on the weekend at night too!) and they have sent me an email with pictures of the watch that I will get so I can check it for alignment issues.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Strap monsterdom experimentation continues . . . works with dark green 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Interesting...my 143 was running well below 0 seconds per a day and then after a few days jumped up to about +9 or +10 seconds per day. Now it's losing a second every couple of hours. Freakin Seiko...call it anecdotal, call it whatever you want, but I have never had a Seiko movement whether it be a 7S, 4R, or 6R that has ever been consistent... Ever. And I've owned dozens of them.


----------



## DrDubzz (Jan 18, 2010)

Loving my 143 so far!


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

fuzzysquid said:


> Just received my 149.
> 
> To those with misaligned pips, have you looked under a loupe? Here's what mine looks like to the naked eye. Pip looks slightly too far to the right:
> View attachment 15363284
> ...


Don't know who you bought it from, but it should never have been sent to you, IMO.

I wonder how widespread these issues are. FWIW, my 147 has no visible issues at all and the accuracy, thought not outstanding or anything, is within spec at +12/day. The winding isn't all that smooth either, but that doesn't bother me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> What other major manufacturer is giving you "*sapphire, perfect alignment issues, improved metal bracelets, and a 6L35 movement for $400???? *Your expectations seem unrealistic.
> 
> Or let me approach it this way. Where is all the *****ing and moaning about Sinn and others??? They charge $1500 for a painted steel insert, bad clasp, a Selitta movement, outsourced parts, and some alignment issues. I can get a comparable Seiko SBDC061 for $750 all day and night. The folks *****ing about Seiko always seem to compare a $300 Samurai to a kick starter watch. Or a $750 Prospex to a $1500 Sinn or Damasko. These $1200 Seikos will be selling with the usual 25-30% discount in 6-12 months. The SBDC061 has a $1000 MSRP. does anyone pay that anymore? So these non limited edition watches will be selling for $800-900 in the near future. That is a solid value.


This is correct. I've owned more than 20 Sinns, all but one purchased new(ie from Watchbuys at retail price). About half of them had some kind of issue, especially when it came to date/day alignment. The fact is, these things are going to happen on sub $5k watches. Like it or not, right or wrong. In fact, such issues are prevalent in much more expensive pieces also. Again, not saying it's right, but if you've been into watches for a while, should be no surprise at all. Disappointing, sure. Surprising? No.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VME (Apr 17, 2014)

babbsky said:


> Is there another hair at the hour marker at the centerpoint of the dial??? Hope not inside.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope not, but I wouldn't be surprised. I can't see anything currently but it may show up later.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Earthjade said:


> You say this as though what I said was somehow impossible. How about off the top of my head...
> 
> 
> Certina
> ...


Nice job avoiding the original question. But no problem!

*Seiko Sarb035*


Sapphire Crystal
100M water resist
6R15
Chapter ring looks pretty aligned to me!
Stainless steel bracelet with solid end links, pretty equivalent to Victornox bracelet)
*Available today for $392 on Amazon. That is 40% less than your $650 Victornox.*
Now you can proceed to move the goal posts in a frivolous attempt to save face.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Interesting...my 143 was running well below 0 seconds per a day and then after a few days jumped up to about +9 or +10 seconds per day. Now it's losing a second every couple of hours. Freakin Seiko...call it anecdotal, call it whatever you want, but I have never had a Seiko movement whether it be a 7S, 4R, or 6R that has ever been consistent... Ever. And I've owned dozens of them.


If you're measuring accuracy by daily deviation, as opposed to a pointwise measurement using a Timegrapher, I suspect the issue is positional variance and poor isochronism. It seems that Seiko movements perform best when their power reserve is kept high, by very regular wear, and if you allow it to run down, then the accuracy is all over the place.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

mleok said:


> If you're measuring accuracy by daily deviation, as opposed to a pointwise measurement using a Timegrapher, I suspect the issue is positional variance and poor isochronism. It seems that Seiko movements perform best when their power reserve is kept high, by very regular wear, and if you allow it to run down, then the accuracy is all over the place.


Yeah, their positional variance is pretty bad. I dunno...I let it run down...first time since I received it. Wound it well over 50 times just to make sure it was fully wound...still running very slow.  I'll check it on my timegrapher tomorrow.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Dufresne said:


> This is correct. I've owned more than 20 Sinns, all but one purchased new(ie from Watchbuys at retail price). About half of them had some kind of issue, especially when it came to date/day alignment. The fact is, these things are going to happen on sub $5k watches. Like it or not, right or wrong. In fact, such issues are prevalent in much more expensive pieces also. Again, not saying it's right, but if you've been into watches for a while, should be no surprise at all. Disappointing, sure. Surprising? No.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. Some people are still comparing the specs of a $800 Seiko to a $1500 watch. I am still waiting for someone to show me a *major brand watch* that can compete with $300 Samurai. Or a King Turtle (saphire, ceramic, in house movement) that you can buy for about $435 with a discount. Or the build quality of a SBDC061 that you can now get for $750. Or a Sarb035 that you can get for $392. It's always comparing a Seiko to a kickstarter brand. Or comparing a $750 Seiko to a $1500 Swiss. Major brand, history, original designs, and in house movements. Are they perfect? Nope. But with patience and smart shopping they are still one of the best values out there.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Nice job avoiding the original question. But no problem!
> 
> *Seiko Sarb035*
> 
> ...


You're comparing the Victorinox MSRP to the street price of the SARB035, which is hardly fair. I regularly purchased Victorinoxes on Amazon for over 60% off the MSRP.

But, you know, ultimately, it's your money. If you honestly believe that Seiko continues to offer amazing value, despite their never ending price increases, mediocre movements, and mediocre quality standards (not control), then go ahead and enable Seiko to continue languishing in their mediocrity. For me, I am no longer under the illusion that they offer adequate value relative to their competition, which includes the established Swiss brands, and I believe that unless they improve the quality they offer, they will not continue to last for long in the watch business.

I find it a bit telling that Heimdallr now seems to have more Seiko homages than Rolex homages, perhaps because with Seiko, they can literally offer a comparable or better product, at a fraction of the price.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> *Seiko Sarb035*
> 
> *Available today for $392 on Amazon. That is 40% less than your $650 Victornox.*


The two tone version of that Victorinox Alliance Mechanical is available for $375 on Jomashop,



https://www.jomashop.com/victorinox-watch-241874.html



Keep in mind that it features an ETA 2892-A2 movement, which is a phenomenal upgrade over the 6R15 in the SARB035. Indeed, it's at least comparable, if not better, than the 6L35, which only appears in Seikos upwards of $2K. Heck, forget about grey market prices, even all full retail of $650 for the steel version and $695 for the two-tone, that's a pretty sweet deal for an ETA 2892-A2 equipped watch. What's the cheapest 6L35 equipped Seiko that you can find?


----------



## Page996 (Jul 25, 2020)

Hi all, Recently received my limited edition and wanted to share my findings. Might of received the worst example off the assembly line. Not sure how this passed QC. Will be returning this for credit, as the place is currently out of stock for exchange. Circled are the area in question. There seems to be 2 uniform white dots on the dial. Possibly caused by tweezer marks? There is also a smudge mark (circled) on the minute hand and what seems to be dust on the top chamfer of the hour hand. Not sure if I should attempt to obtain another 149 or just get the 143..


----------



## Recondriver (Jul 25, 2020)

Wow, all these reports of misaligned pips, smudges and general poor QC are quite disheartening. My stateside AD just called to tell me my 149 has arrived — after waiting patiently since my March order. I’ll pick it up Monday, but the anxiety I’m experiencing is more than a little disturbing.

Fingers crossed...surely Seiko wouldn’t do this to me, would they? I’ll report back with the answer.

Congrats to those who have theirs and good luck to all!

Cheers,
jd


----------



## remkow (Dec 13, 2015)

mleok said:


> The two tone version of that Victorinox Alliance Mechanical is available for $375 on Jomashop,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pity it is ugly as sin...

Given that a 2892-A2 movement can be purchased for $300 or so (obviously much much less for a watch manufacturer), the rest of the watch costing $75 or so in this case makes perfect sense.


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

I’m all for discussions about QC and issues with these new Seikos, but can we cease with all of the posts about the relative value of these things. It’s a watch. One, looking hard enough and applying their own criteria (subjective and objective), is always going to be able to cite a less expensive watch that they think is “better”. Who cares. I just want to read about this new Seiko line, not why I am or am not getting a great deal. No offense, but I don’t need this forum to figure that out, nor do I care. I already decided to buy it having done my own research regarding it. So how about some wrist shots or “in the wild” pics....?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

remkow said:


> Pity it is ugly as sin...


I take that as an admission that Seiko got beaten in terms of value? Damn the Swiss and their reasonably priced watches, making Seiko look bad, forcing you to defend Seiko like it was a fashion brand... I will agree that the two tone version isn't something I would get, but the stainless steel version with the grey dial that was posted by Earthjade is something I would consider over a SARB.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

remkow said:


> Pity it is ugly as sin...


Yep! I thought we were discussing appealing watches. Keep the movement and throw out the watch?


----------



## remkow (Dec 13, 2015)

mleok said:


> I take that as an admission that Seiko got beaten in terms of value? Damn the Swiss and their reasonably priced watches, making Seiko look bad, forcing you to defend Seiko like it was a fashion brand... I will agree that the two tone version isn't something I would get, but the stainless steel version with the grey dial that was posted by Earthjade is something I would consider over a SARB.


Not at all. I'm just suggesting that for me- the value in the watch, at least at these price points- has a lot more to do with design/ proportion/ feel on the wrist: perhaps less tangible things than what movement is inside. Between the 63Mas and that Victorinox, I am fairly clear on which one looks like a 'fashion watch'.

Ultimately if worried about accuracy, get a quartz! I'd rather a well-designed/ conceived Seiko diver than a random Daniel Wellington lookalike watch with a ETA 2892 inside.

And if worried about poor QC (a reasonable worry with Seiko it seems), buy in person, not online!

I have zero interest in defending Seiko: I have purchased exactly one Seiko ever (this one)- and I really like it, so certainly am no dyed in the wool fan boy. Clearly you have quite the axe to grind with Seiko, which is fine: you are speaking from experience I assume.

But for me- the issues raised are easily overcome. Buy a watch you like. Try it on first. Buy in person. Rules I would (and do) apply very happily to many non-watch purchases as well.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Dufresne said:


> I'm all for discussions about QC and issues with these new Seikos, but can we cease with all of the posts about the relative value of these things. It's a watch. One, looking hard enough and applying their own criteria (subjective and objective), is always going to be able to cite a less expensive watch that they think is "better". Who cares. I just want to read about this new Seiko line, not why I am or am not getting a great deal. No offense, but I don't need this forum to figure that out, nor do I care. I already decided to buy it having done my own research regarding it. So how about some wrist shots or "in the wild" pics....?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Instagram is a much better platform for the photos!


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Instagram is a much better platform for the photos!


You're absolutely right on that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Dufresne said:


> I'm all for discussions about QC and issues with these new Seikos, but can we cease with all of the posts about the relative value of these things. It's a watch. One, looking hard enough and applying their own criteria (subjective and objective), is always going to be able to cite a less expensive watch that they think is "better". Who cares. I just want to read about this new Seiko line, not why I am or am not getting a great deal. No offense, but I don't need this forum to figure that out, nor do I care. I already decided to buy it having done my own research regarding it. So how about some wrist shots or "in the wild" pics....?


I agree. Apologies for the thread hijack.
The issue of Seiko's value for money should be the subject of a separate topic.

Back on topic, here are my current readings for the accuracy of my SPB149J1.
I try to keep the movement topped up as much as possible and take the readings after having the watch in a position for 12-hours:

Dial up +1.9 secs
On wrist +17 secs
3-up +7.4 secs
9-up +10.8 secs
Average +11 secs

An average accuracy for an average movement over the past 3 days.
I was hoping one of the positions lost time so I could do the old Seiko trick of resting it in that position to compensate - haven't tried dial-down yet, though.



remkow said:


> Not at all. I'm just suggesting that for me- the value in the watch, at least at these price points- has a lot more to do with design/ proportion/ feel on the wrist: perhaps less tangible things than what movement is inside.


Well, that's exactly it, coupled with Seiko's deep horological history. I've had three Seikos besides this one and my experiences have been more positive than negative:

1) SARB033 - awful bracelet, 6R15D movement was junk. Worked well for a few months and then began losing -20 secs a day.
2) SARX055 - Amazing watch. Beautiful dial and titanium manufacture. One of the best bracelets I ever owned. 6R15 lost or gained time according to its position but this was consistent, so I could get it running close to 0 secs a day. One of the only watches I miss after selling.
3) SPB119 (New white Alpinist) - Nice quality watch, dial and hands were really attractive. Internal bezel wobbled when rotated but this is not a rare thing for internal bezels in general. Movement ran at +15 seconds a day which is very ordinary and I suppose I could have had it regulated, but I sold it to free up some funds for this SPB149. I would only ever want one Seiko in my collection.


----------



## remkow (Dec 13, 2015)

Dufresne said:


> I'm all for discussions about QC and issues with these new Seikos, but can we cease with all of the posts about the relative value of these things. It's a watch. One, looking hard enough and applying their own criteria (subjective and objective), is always going to be able to cite a less expensive watch that they think is "better". Who cares. I just want to read about this new Seiko line, not why I am or am not getting a great deal. No offense, but I don't need this forum to figure that out, nor do I care. I already decided to buy it having done my own research regarding it. So how about some wrist shots or "in the wild" pics....?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hear hear. Well said. Not having spent much of my time on watch forums previously, I am more than a bit surprised by the amount of Seiko-bashing in this thread. Don't like it- fine, don't buy it.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

remkow said:


> Not at all. I'm just suggesting that for me- the value in the watch, at least at these price points- has a lot more to do with design/ proportion/ feel on the wrist: perhaps less tangible things than what movement is inside. Between the 63Mas and that Victorinox, I am fairly clear on which one looks like a 'fashion watch'.
> 
> Ultimately if worried about accuracy, get a quartz! I'd rather a well-designed/ conceived Seiko diver than a random Daniel Wellington lookalike watch with a ETA 2892 inside.
> 
> ...


I don't think you understand why fashion brands are so dismissed by watch enthusiasts, nor do you really seem to understand what they refer to. They tend to refer to watches where the quality, be it the movement, finishing, precision of fit is poor relative to the price, and the only appeal is in the aesthetic design of the watch. In that respect, the Seikos discussed on this thread fit much closer to this notion of "fashion brand" than the Victorinox, which is simply a simple, relatively nondescript dressy but everyday watch. I find is strange for a person who owns a JLC to dismiss this aesthetic category of watches by referring to Daniel Wellington.

For a person who claims not to be a Seiko fanboy, you seem to be a natural at employing the usual arguments, like "if you need accuracy, get a quartz." Again, a strange argument coming from an owner of a JLC, whose main claim to fame is in the quality of their movements, cased in fairly generic designs, with the exception of the Reverso case.

I should also add that Seiko fans who employ that argument should be ashamed of themselves, because Seiko has had a rich history of mechanical movements with world class accuracy, beating the Swiss in their chronometric competitions. Admittedly, Seiko also has their Seiko Astron quartz movement to point to, as well as their Spring Drive calibre. Put another way, why do Seiko fans seem so accepting of the mediocre accuracy in Seiko mechanical movements, when they do such a grave disservice to the proud history they have in accurate watchmaking?

If deviating from this path of excellent watchmaking, to focus on watches whose only appeal have to do with how they look, despite their high prices relative to the quality that they offer isn't the mark of a fashion brand, I don't know what is.


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

Earthjade said:


> I agree. Apologies for the thread hijack.
> The issue of Seiko's value for money should be the subject of a separate topic.
> 
> Back on topic, here are my current readings for the accuracy of my SPB149J1.
> ...


Your numbers nearly mirror mine. So far, I only wear mine from about 6:00pm until I go to bed (not moving all that much), and all day on the weekends (more active), so I don't know how much that affects things. I will say this though, I'm loving the power reserve. I fully wound it when I got it two weeks ago, and it's been ticking non-stop since. I thought I'd have to get out the winder at some point, so I'm pleased.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## remkow (Dec 13, 2015)

mleok said:


> I don't think you understand why fashion brands are so dismissed by watch enthusiasts, nor do you really seem to understand what they refer to. They tend to refer to watches where the quality, be it the movement, finishing, precision of fit is poor relative to the price, and the only appeal is in the aesthetic design of the watch. In that respect, the Seikos discussed on this thread fit much closer to this notion of "fashion brand" than the Victorinox, which is simply a simple, relatively nondescript dressy but everyday watch. I find is strange for a person who owns a JLC to dismiss this aesthetic category of watches by referring to Daniel Wellington.
> 
> For a person who claims not to be a Seiko fanboy, you seem to be a natural at employing the usual arguments, like "if you need accuracy, get a quartz." Again, a strange argument coming from an owner of a JLC, whose main claim to fame is in the quality of their movements, cased in fairly generic designs, with the exception of the Reverso case.
> 
> ...


Again- you misconstrue what I have been trying to say. I was simply saying that the Victorinox in it's appearance reminded me of a fashion brand mall watch: I fully accept that many established brands, including Seiko, have watches in their catalogues that could be mistaken for fashion watches too. Fashion brands I think are well recognised: MVMT, Daniel Wellington, Michael Kors etc etc. Honestly, I don't know where Victoirnox fits: but the use of the ETA 2892 certainly would elevate the watch over some of those brands- so you got me there. Mea culpa.

Now- although I don't chose to list all my watches in my signature (something I've always found a bit off-putting personally), other than this new Seiko purchase, every other watch in my collection is Swiss: so you don't need to convince me of the value of Swiss watchmaking- the proof is in the buying! To be honest though- the chronometric performance of those watches, from highly respected brands, is a bit all over the shop.

But- all other concerns aside (and they are legitimate in terms of QC as has been shown)- I still regard this watch as a great proposition. With a smaller wrist, I have struggled to find a diver that doesn't end up overbearing when I wear it. The proportions, dial furniture and colour, case machining, and bezel design on my 149 are fantastic. It sits so well on the wrist. It will likely (though not definitively) be less accurate than a Black Bay- but I've tried to love those, and with their slab sides, I just can't wear them. So long live the 149.

I would also ask respectfully what you are hoping to achieve on this thread: if you have such high antagonism against this watch, I think people reading the thread have got the message. They may choose to purchase it anyway.


----------



## dannyeo (Mar 17, 2020)

Anyone with the 63MAS can comment what time does your date change start to happen?


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

dannyeo said:


> Anyone with the 63MAS can comment what time does your date change start to happen?


You see it begin moving slightly at about 10.30.
At 11.30 it is halfway between the numbers.
New date is aligned after 12.00


----------



## savago (May 18, 2018)

Page996 said:


> Hi all, Recently received my limited edition and wanted to share my findings. Might of received the worst example off the assembly line.


Mind if I ask what was the serial (i.e. 12xx out of 5500)?


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

I don't think the serial number matters a whole lot, to be honest.
Do you think they got raging drunk at an after-work party and then decided to assemble the 18xx batch with a hangover?
Also, there's no way of knowing of they didn't just punch in all the caseback numbers at once and screwed them on at the end with watches that were made and assembled in a different order.


----------



## Page996 (Jul 25, 2020)

savago said:


> Mind if I ask what was the serial (i.e. 12xx out of 5500)?





savago said:


> Mind if I ask what was the serial (i.e. 12xx out of 5500)?


I don't recall right the eact serial now, but it was around 117x.


----------



## Page996 (Jul 25, 2020)

Earthjade said:


> I don't think the serial number matters a whole lot, to be honest.
> Do you think they got raging drunk at an after-work party and then decided to assemble the 18xx batch with a hangover?
> Also, there's no way of knowing of they didn't just punch in all the caseback numbers at once and screwed them on at the end with watches that were made and assembled in a different order.


Kanpai!
Maybe the 2 dots were placed as an easter egg. Might be worst something extra.. If it wasn't for the 2 white dots being noticeable, the other smudges / dust would not be visible to the naked eye.


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

How about some strap shots of the 149... also can anyone confirm the line color of the 149?


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Tomatoes11 said:


> The Sarb033 and 035 were awesome. Legendary. Still waiting for a Grand Seiko interpretation.


Wearing mine as I type this (033) I still can't belive I got this watch for 300 usd brand new.... never selling it and I've been bugging uncle seiko to make an oyster style bracelet for this watch as the stock bracelet is garbage


----------



## Carajio (Jun 23, 2015)

Has anyone heard of any aftermarket bracelets for the new case? I emailed Strapcode but they don't have anything available yet. I would really like to get something with a ratcheting clasp.


----------



## Recondriver (Jul 25, 2020)

Just curious...has anyone else had their pre-ordered 149 delivered yet, from a USA authorized dealer? Seems like they’re finally arriving.

cheers,
jd


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Carajio said:


> Has anyone heard of any aftermarket bracelets for the new case? I emailed Strapcode but they don't have anything available yet. I would really like to get something with a ratcheting clasp.


these should work on the stock bracelet









18mm 316L Stainless Steel Wetsuit Ratchet Buckle Button Control diver extension clasp, Brushed


Ratchet Buckle Clasp is an ideall Wetsuit watch band buckle. The ratchet theory extension mechanism is of great importance for both convenience and safety. Item no. : CLASP18-017B Buckle size : 18mm, 20mm or 22mm (Strap Buckle size) Buckle type : 316L Stainless Steel Clasp with Ratchet Theory...




www.strapcode.com













SEIKO Original 18mm MarineMaster SBDX001 Pospex Expanding Clasp | fiftyfourwatch


・Brand: Seiko・Part Number: D1K6AM-BK00・Material: Stainless Steel Metal・Color: Silver Tone・Buckle Width: 18mm・Ratcheting Extension




www.fiftyfourwatch.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carajio (Jun 23, 2015)

govdubspeedgo said:


> these should work on the stock bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion Govdubspeedgo. I ordered the 147 model, partly because I like that dial the most but also because the stock bracelets sound like they are fine but if I got it on the bracelet then I would still want to get a clasp (like you suggested). So I am hoping some aftermarket bracelets start coming out in the near future that have fitted endlinks and ratcheting clasp. For me that will make the 147 PERFECT.
I was never too fussed about the specifics of my bracelets in the past but after I have been spoilt with the ratcheting clasp on my Tuna, I want all my bracelets to have them now.


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

Recondriver said:


> Just curious...has anyone else had their pre-ordered 149 delivered yet, from a USA authorized dealer? Seems like they're finally arriving.
> 
> cheers,
> jd


My buddy just purchased his from our local AD here in the Midwest. It arrived at the AD from Seiko on July 23.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

govdubspeedgo said:


> these should work on the stock bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Recondriver (Jul 25, 2020)

Dufresne said:


> My buddy just purchased his from our local AD here in the Midwest. It arrived at the AD from Seiko on July 23.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info. Just doing a kind of informal survey. I'm in the SE US...as far as I know, my AD only has the pre-ordered 149. Id love to see the rest of the series in the metal!

cheers,
jd


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

Had a bit of fun doing some product shot over the weekend. What's better than comparing the 143 against these 051 and 079!

Been a week since I got the 143 and is running about +15s/day. Hope it'll settle down a bit more.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jeffing said:


> Had a bit of fun doing some product shot over the weekend. What's better than comparing the 143 against these 051 and 079!
> 
> Been a week since I got the 143 and is running about +15s/day. Hope it'll settle down a bit more.
> 
> ...


Great trio
Great comparison
Great pic


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

Carajio said:


> Has anyone heard of any aftermarket bracelets for the new case? I emailed Strapcode but they don't have anything available yet. I would really like to get something with a ratcheting clasp.


Strapcode bracelets are... fine, I don't know why so many think they're amazing? The only thing "better" about them than the cheap stuff you can get off eBay is that they're... heavier. The design and construction, particularly of their clasps have felt really ham-fisted. Like they're sturdy, they aren't rattly, but there's nothing elegant about them. I'd call them over-engineered rather than well-engineered.

This is from my experience with their jubilee bracelet with the submariner clasp. It was way less comfortable than the stock SKX bracelet it was replacing.

I would love a replacement clasp for my 149, but Strapcode isn't going to be the answer for me.


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

I think all dive watches look good on shark mesh, and this is no exception. Here's mine on a cheap mesh I got from Amazon. I think I'll pick up a nicer matte Staib bracelet for it next...


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

This SAN MARTIN was talked about frequently in this thread a few weeks ago.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

fuzzysquid said:


> I think all dive watches look good on shark mesh, and this is no exception. Here's mine on a cheap mesh I got from Amazon. I think I'll pick up a nicer matte Staib bracelet for it next...
> 
> [/ATTACH type="full" alt="15365967"]15365967[/ATTACH]
> [/ATTACH type="full" alt="15365968"]15365968[/ATTACH]


Looks great on shark mesh 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

I hope Seiko does a Pepsi version of this next year, would be awesome!


----------



## nivandri (Jun 30, 2020)

jeffing said:


> Had a bit of fun doing some product shot over the weekend. What's better than comparing the 143 against these 051 and 079!
> 
> Been a week since I got the 143 and is running about +15s/day. Hope it'll settle down a bit more.
> 
> ...


oh, finally a high-quality comparison with the models that were on my list until recently. Appreciated 

Too bad no official news yet on the MM200.2 - the SPB185/7, which are supposedly 42mm in size - those will be sweet, and though different, but a rival to 14X in my books. Local Seiko boutique will receive just about 15 pcs cumulatively (143/5/7) in a week or so, and unless I make up my mind quickly, they will be gone till the next shipment (nobody knows when). Was hoping to get either/or, not both of them. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

got the new rubber strap, it's awesome! I don't find it to thin and love the look, added bonus is the smell of vanilla.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

govdubspeedgo said:


> got the new rubber strap, it's awesome! I don't find it to thin and love the look, added bonus is the smell of vanilla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mind sharing the strap infos?

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

h_zee13 said:


> Mind sharing the strap infos?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk











Bonetto Cinturini 295 Black Rubber Watch Strap


Made in Italy, the 20mm Bonetto Cinturini Model 295 black nitrile rubber dive watch strap has a pronounced taper and large vents for vintage Tropic appeal.




holbensfinewatchbands.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

nivandri said:


> oh, finally a high-quality comparison with the models that were on my list until recently. Appreciated
> 
> Too bad no official news yet on the MM200.2 - the SPB185/7, which are supposedly 42mm in size - those will be sweet, and though different, but a rival to 14X in my books. Local Seiko boutique will receive just about 15 pcs cumulatively (143/5/7) in a week or so, and unless I make up my mind quickly, they will be gone till the next shipment (nobody knows when). Was hoping to get either/or, not both of them. Decisions, decisions...


Thanks, looking to do some more shoot when I have time.

I was on the fence between 149 or 143 and eventually went for 143. Not regretting with my choice but I still would like to see in person the blue dial of the 149.

I'm looking forward to the new MM200.2 too and I'm guessing it'll wear better than the 143 looking at the trend of how 079 "wraps" around the wrist better than 053. 143 is more "boxy" to me compare to both 053 or 079 but it definitely wears smaller than both which I much prefer. There're contour and curves in both the 053 and 079 and 143 is more about (boxy) lines to me. I think I might have to let go one (or maybe more) of my existing Seikos given the amount of time I'm wearing 143 now but then again it's still the honeymoon phase


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Fantastic shot, thanks for posting.
Mind sharing your camera setup (body, lens, focal lens?) for this shot as the photo is really well proportioned and actually an useful comparison. Thanks!



jeffing said:


> Had a bit of fun doing some product shot over the weekend. What's better than comparing the 143 against these 051 and 079!
> 
> Been a week since I got the 143 and is running about +15s/day. Hope it'll settle down a bit more.
> 
> View attachment 15365572


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

fuzzysquid said:


> I think all dive watches look good on shark mesh, and this is no exception. Here's mine on a cheap mesh I got from Amazon. I think I'll pick up a nicer matte Staib bracelet for it next...
> 
> View attachment 15365967
> 
> View attachment 15365968


_I like that. I've been thinking about trying a mesh band on mine. Can you share the link for your Amazon purchase?_

Thanks for the tip of the Staib bracelet.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

I have both the 143 and the 149 and I've been monitoring the movement behavior since I received them a couple weeks ago.

I'm finding that on a full wind, the amplitude has been in the 230s and the rate has been all over the place - even in a static, dial-up position. However, once I've given them a full wind and let them settle for about 12 to 24 hours, the amplitude goes up to 270-300 and the rate becomes much more stable. 

Is there any explanation for this, and is anyone experiencing the same?


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

Ricky T said:


> _I like that. I've been thinking about trying a mesh band on mine. Can you share the link for your Amazon purchase?_
> 
> Thanks for the tip of the Staib bracelet.


If you search for "shark mesh bracelet" on Amazon you'll find a bunch. They're all the same item being resold by various vendors, they're all around $20 or less.

Heres one for $15:
Amazon.com: 18mm/20mm/22mm/24mm Stainless Steel Dive Shark Mesh Milanese Watch Bracelet Strap Band (Silver, 22mm)

I did a lot of searching for a mesh bracelet, and there are old threads about this. I don't think there are better quality versions of this design, just more expensive. Get the cheapest and adjust your expectations appropriately.

FYI to adjust length you'll need to cut links with metal snips or a dremel.

The Staib bracelet is a step up but literally 10x more expensive. It's also of a different design (e.g. it has solid tube ends). The cheap amazon bracelet is closest in design to the oem Omega mesh but obviously not nearly as good in a number of ways.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

fuzzysquid said:


> If you search for "shark mesh bracelet" on Amazon you'll find a bunch. They're all the same item being resold by various vendors, they're all around $20 or less.
> 
> Heres one for $15:
> Amazon.com: 18mm/20mm/22mm/24mm Stainless Steel Dive Shark Mesh Milanese Watch Bracelet Strap Band (Silver, 22mm)
> ...


For what it's worth, while more expensive, I prefer shark mesh with removable links near the clasp, as I can't be bothered to cut to size with a dremel.

E.g.,










E.g.,






Best Shark Mesh bracelet, wjean28 William Jean


Best Shark Mesh bracelet, wjean28 William Jean




www.strapboutique.com













Genuine H Link Shark Mesh Watch Strap | Geckota | WatchGecko


High Quality Stainless Steel "Shark Mesh" Watch Strap. Stylish and flexible "Ploprof" 316 SHARK mesh strap inspired by the original Omega Seamaster 600m Ploprof mesh. Beware of cheap imitations - Ours are made from 1.2mm diameter 316L stainless steel wire




www.watchgecko.com





(I've always gone with the offerings from the former link-ol' school wjean28 from the bay )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

BTW, I haven’t seen the strapcode shark mesh in person but it looks identical to the $15 Amazon bracelet I have... but costs 10x as much.

Others who have bought it report similar issues to the Amazon bracelet, which makes me think they’re the same mesh, different clasp.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

fuzzysquid said:


> BTW, I haven't seen the strapcode shark mesh in person but it looks identical to the $15 Amazon bracelet I have... but costs 10x as much.
> 
> Others who have bought it report similar issues to the Amazon bracelet, which makes me think they're the same mesh, different clasp.


A few people have said they've bought bracelets in Asia that are the exact same and loads cheaper. Strapcode are just putting a huge markup on them. If it's true (and I don't doubt it at all) then they aren't good value, they're a total rip off.


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

fuzzysquid said:


> If you search for "shark mesh bracelet" on Amazon you'll find a bunch. They're all the same item being resold by various vendors, they're all around $20 or less.
> 
> Heres one for $15:
> Amazon.com: 18mm/20mm/22mm/24mm Stainless Steel Dive Shark Mesh Milanese Watch Bracelet Strap Band (Silver, 22mm)
> ...


Thank you sir. I will check those out.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Anybody want to sell their black rubber strap?


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

L84AD8 said:


> Fantastic shot, thanks for posting.
> Mind sharing your camera setup (body, lens, focal lens?) for this shot as the photo is really well proportioned and actually an useful comparison. Thanks!


Great that you like it! I'm using the Fuji system (APSC). In 35mm term, the focal length of the lens was 135mm shooting from above. Macro lens would be better I think (I don't have any) but portrait lenses (85mm and above) would work too. The general idea is to physically place the camera as far away from the watch as possible to minimise distortion.

Was experimenting with different flashes and positions. With this photo, 3 flashes from the sides. Left, right and top (in the pic) of the watches; top is around 45 degree to the watches; sides are almost on the same level as the watches. Shooting through diffused paper so the flashes won't be too harsh especially on these reflective shinny surfaces.

Hope it helps


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Upgraded my CheapestNatoStraps adjustable single pass strap, with its seatbelt weave, to the real deal C&B Chevron that it homaged.

I already knew I dug the Stone color way with the SBDC101.

And as I suspected I would (having long had another actual Chevron in a different color way), I definitely prefer the feel of the more rugged weave of the Chevron, including the way that the firmer fabric conforms around the wrist, and how it pairs aesthetically with the tool vibe of the watch (a touch less sheen to it).

IMO, worth the $32.

And FYI, compared to the initial batch, the new ones are a little longer-an issue I know folks had with the initial ones (but even the new longer ones can still can be readily adjusted to fit my 6.5" wrist with the stock holes).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

ChrisWMT said:


> Anybody want to sell their black rubber strap?


I'm waiting for the rubber strap to be sold separately, like the one in SPB147. Don't think it's available yet...


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

jeffing said:


> I'm waiting for the rubber strap to be sold separately, like the one in SPB147. Don't think it's available yet...


Same, Anders from Gnomon confirmed. I'm just impatient lol.


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Upgraded my CheapestNatoStraps adjustable single pass strap, with its seatbelt weave, to the real deal C&B Chevron that it homaged.
> 
> I already knew I dug the Stone color way with the SBDC101.
> 
> ...


This looks so different than the typical nato strap which I'm not a fan of. Does the ruggedness of the weave makes the strap too thick though?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

jeffing said:


> This looks so different than the typical nato strap which I'm not a fan of. Does the ruggedness of the weave makes the strap too thick though?


Nope, it's kind of perfect IMO-not too rough (nice feeling and looking weave-softer than standard nylon), not too thick (and single pass to boot), and no rear fold-over bulge 

For a while now I've been of the opinion that Chevron > natos for me.

But natos are still cool 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Nope, it's kind of perfect IMO-not too rough (nice feeling and looking weave-softer than standard nylon), not too thick (and single pass to boot), and no rear fold-over bulge
> 
> For a while now I've been of the opinion that Chevron > natos for me.
> 
> ...


Cool, thanks for the details 

I know you've mentioned already but just want to confirm if the colour in your photo is Stone colour? As I just checked their site and it looked like the Stone has a bit lighter shade of grey somehow?

What other colour do you have? They definitely look a lot more premium (in term of quality) than normal nato to me and I think I might go against myself and give it a try


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

ck2k01 said:


> Upgraded my CheapestNatoStraps adjustable single pass strap, with its seatbelt weave, to the real deal C&B Chevron that it homaged.
> 
> I already knew I dug the Stone color way with the SBDC101.
> 
> ...


I have the same strap in 22 mm and am a big fan. How about a wrist shot to see if I should order it in 20 mm too?


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks for the reply, exactly the answer I was looking for.
I've been shooting with a 100mm, like you mentioned, wasn't super happy with distortion for comparison shots.
and need to work on my lighting as well.
Cheers! 



jeffing said:


> Great that you like it! I'm using the Fuji system (APSC). In 35mm term, the focal length of the lens was 135mm shooting from above. Macro lens would be better I think (I don't have any) but portrait lenses (85mm and above) would work too. The general idea is to physically place the camera as far away from the watch as possible to minimise distortion.
> 
> Was experimenting with different flashes and positions. With this photo, 3 flashes from the sides. Left, right and top (in the pic) of the watches; top is around 45 degree to the watches; sides are almost on the same level as the watches. Shooting through diffused paper so the flashes won't be too harsh especially on these reflective shinny surfaces.
> 
> Hope it helps


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

mleok said:


> Well, there are those who think a Tisell is a reasonable substitute for a Submariner... I have no issue paying a premium for quality products, but I do have an issue with a brand, any brand, charging the kind of prices that Seiko is on their reissues, when they lack the high level of quality and consistency I expect for that price. Even the SLA037 includes a high beat movement that has a lackluster +15/-10 spd accuracy specification. A SLA037 has the finishing of a Grand Seiko, it deserves a Grand Seiko movement, and the Grand Seiko level of adjustment and regulation of the movement. I know that might make the price even more eye watering, but honestly, I would have less difficulty justifying that than having an expensive watch that was cutting important corners. Yes, I've heard the usual rationalization that Seikos often perform much better than their specification, but I think if a brand is charging that kind of money, they should be willing to stand by a tighter standard.
> 
> I am honestly quite impressed by the quality of my sterile Heimdallr "homage" to the 62MAS with a sapphire crystal, fully lumed ceramic bezel, and a NH35 movement, which I paid $230 for. For a step up in terms of case and finishing quality, I had an Armida A12, which I paid $380 for during one of their regular sales, and I think that would compare very favorably to the SPB143 in terms of finishing, case execution, and dial quality, and better in terms of alignment.
> 
> Seiko delivers sloppily put together products because they've not been penalized by their customer base for this. There is a ridiculously large cottage industry built around modifying popular Seikos with better bezels, better crystals, and better bracelets. As you say, other Japanese brands, like Orient and Citizen seem perfectly capable of delivering a much higher level of consistency, so I can't imagine any other explanation than that they simply don't care, which is disappointing for a Japanese brand that used to pride itself in the quality of the products that they produce.


I agree here. That's why I'm getting mine in person at an AD so I know it has no defects and can get a discount as well..patiently waiting.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

fuzzysquid said:


> [*]Clasp is rattly garbage. I hope someone makes a replacement


CK earlier in the thread showed us that the awesome quick adjust MM300 clasp integrates perfectly with the bracelet, I've went ahead and purchased one already before I've bought the watch.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Earthjade said:


> You say this as though what I said was somehow impossible. How about off the top of my head...
> 
> 
> Certina
> ...


Love the Mido as a sleeper pic- unfortunately not too popular in NA but extremely popular in Asias and Europe. I had the chance to try on the Mido ocean star heritage (40mm) in both black and blue whilst in Asia and it's a heck of a nice watch for around $950 USD before a discount.

No ceramic on that one but Mido are known to be a top 5 chronometer brand in the world of all brands- and they are definitely within COSC specs. Only issue for me on the watch is that it's all polished.

So COSC accuracy, powermatic 80 hours movement with silicon and sapphire. And Swiss made.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

jeffing said:


> Cool, thanks for the details
> 
> I know you've mentioned already but just want to confirm if the colour in your photo is Stone colour? As I just checked their site and it looked like the Stone has a bit lighter shade of grey somehow?
> 
> What other colour do you have? They definitely look a lot more premium (in term of quality) than normal nato to me and I think I might go against myself and give it a try


Yep, Stone. It's indeed lighter in person. The lighting of that pic just makes it appear darker than in most other lighting situations. So I'd say it's good fit with the sunburst gray dial-both are pretty dynamic.

And I've long had the Night + Harvest. E.g.,












NS1 said:


> I have the same strap in 22 mm and am a big fan. How about a wrist shot to see if I should order it in 20 mm too?


Roger that. Will get to it in the morning 

(And hopefully one that shows the more usual lighter color of the strap, jeffing.)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Roger that. Will get to it in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Much appreciated and looking forward to it


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Predictabilly said:


> CK earlier in the thread showed us that the awesome quick adjust MM300 clasp integrates perfectly with the bracelet, I've went ahead and purchased one already before I've bought the watch.




The only caveat I'd add is that I haven't extensively tested the MM clasp with the bracelet, as I haven't worn the bracelet much in general. (Though I've been using said clasp for quite some time on an Uncle Seiko bracelet on an SKX build, so I'm definitely pretty familiar with it otherwise.)

So in the hopes of full disclosure of any potential issues I've thus far noticed:

1. Given the clasp's long curvy internal metal portion that ratchets, I imagine that piece would be harder on the underside of the links, in terms of scratches, than the stock clasp. See top one:










2. I also noticed that I would need to (I think) fiddle with my overall bracelet sizing on one or both sides to avoid a profusion caused by the aforementioned internal portion of the clasp. See right side (which exaggerates the issue a bit, but nevertheless it's something that I didn't actually confirm could be problem solved despite my suspicions that it can be.)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Carajio said:


> Has anyone heard of any aftermarket bracelets for the new case? I emailed Strapcode but they don't have anything available yet. I would really like to get something with a ratcheting clasp.


well than just get the MM300 ratcheting clasp and call it a day.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

clyde_frog said:


> A few people have said they've bought bracelets in Asia that are the exact same and loads cheaper. Strapcode are just putting a huge markup on them. If it's true (and I don't doubt it at all) then they aren't good value, they're a total rip off.


I've purchased two SC bracelets and I returned them both. Both times endlinks didnt fit for s**t. At least they have good customer service though.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> The only caveat I'd add is that I haven't extensively tested the MM clasp with the bracelet, as I haven't worn the bracelet much in general. (Though I've been using said clasp for quite some time on an Uncle Seiko bracelet on an SKX build, so I'm definitely pretty familiar with it otherwise.)
> 
> So in the hopes of full disclosure of any potential issues I've thus far noticed:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the additional information!
I have a mini turtle I coming that I'll try out the MM300 clasp first with. I did notice the protruding ratchet and Ill try to adjust it in fitment accordingly.

By the way- is that an Oceanking or Skyquest?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Predictabilly said:


> Thanks for the additional information!
> I have a mini turtle I coming that I'll try out the MM300 clasp first with. I did notice the protruding ratchet and Ill try to adjust it in fitment accordingly.
> 
> By the way- is that an Oceanking or Skyquest?


You bet 

An OK2 that I had for a short while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carajio (Jun 23, 2015)

fuzzysquid said:


> Strapcode bracelets are... fine, I don't know why so many think they're amazing? The only thing "better" about them than the cheap stuff you can get off eBay is that they're... heavier. The design and construction, particularly of their clasps have felt really ham-fisted. Like they're sturdy, they aren't rattly, but there's nothing elegant about them. I'd call them over-engineered rather than well-engineered.
> 
> This is from my experience with their jubilee bracelet with the submariner clasp. It was way less comfortable than the stock SKX bracelet it was replacing.
> 
> I would love a replacement clasp for my 149, but Strapcode isn't going to be the answer for me.


I have only had one Strapcode Super Engineer bracelet in the past and was pretty happy with it and I have also had one cheaper eBay bracelet that wasn't great. I would happily try elsewhere but I don't know of any other place that seems to have the same selection of different styles as well as fitted endlinks for a big range of Seiko watches. Does anyone have any suggestions for what other companies do something similar to Strapcode?


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

Looks like Gnomon has the grey 143 in stock but the limited edition 149 is no longer listed on the site. That indicates 149 is sold out I assume...


----------



## VME (Apr 17, 2014)

Ugh...this thing keeps getting worse and worse. I'm pretty sure mine is losing 20 min overnight. I'll leave it crown down and wake up to find it's drastically lost time. Guess I need to send it in for service or have a local service it. Man this really sours me on Seiko.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

VME said:


> Ugh...this thing keeps getting worse and worse. I'm pretty sure mine is losing 20 min overnight. I'll leave it crown down and wake up to find it's drastically lost time. Guess I need to send it in for service or have a local service it. Man this really sours me on Seiko.


I'm having the same issue. Mine was -9, then it went to about +10, now it's consistently at -18 which is out of spec. I just ordered a Horotec Mini press to open the case back because I've been unable to remove it with a Jaxa type opener...it's on there TIGHT. I'm just going to regulate it myself; Seiko service center is awful.


----------



## VME (Apr 17, 2014)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> I'm having the same issue. Mine was -9, then it went to about +10, now it's consistently at -18 which is out of spec. I just ordered a Horotec Mini press to open the case back because I've been unable to remove it with a Jaxa type opener...it's on there TIGHT. I'm just going to regulate it myself; Seiko service center is awful.


Hmm I'm going look into that and see what it takes to regulate these. If all else fails I'll go to a local guy this weekend. My hype for this watch has been murdered haha


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

VME said:


> Hmm I'm going look into that and see what it takes to regulate these. If all else fails I'll go to a local guy this weekend. My hype for this watch has been murdered haha


It's honestly not hard. I learned from watching YouTube videos. There's two arms on a Seiko movement (regulator and beat error) that can be adjusted to fix both the beat error as well as the rate. Many people advise not to mess with the beat error arm, but I've figured it out and I'm comfortable adjusting it. Once you get the beat error to 0.0, the regulator arm has + and - symbols that show which direction it needs to go in order to be adjusted. It takes time to get used to, and I will admit, that I did trash a Seiko turtle one time by hitting the balance wheel, but once you get used to it it's very easy.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Three weeks in, mine is running - 1spd when I wear it daily, but if it sits dial up for a day (which is rare, because I love this watch), it can gain 7 spd or (last night) 12 spd.


----------



## VME (Apr 17, 2014)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> It's honestly not hard. I learned from watching YouTube videos. There's two arms on a Seiko movement (regulator and beat error) that can be adjusted to fix both the beat error as well as the rate. Many people advise not to mess with the beat error arm, but I've figured it out and I'm comfortable adjusting it. Once you get the beat error to 0.0, the regulator arm has + and - symbols that show which direction it needs to go in order to be adjusted. It takes time to get used to, and I will admit, that I did trash a Seiko turtle one time by hitting the balance wheel, but once you get used to it it's very easy.


oof it sounds like you have a time grapher as well. I don't have one...this may be too much of an investment currently. Guess I'll go to the local guy and see what he says.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

VME said:


> oof it sounds like you have a time grapher as well. I don't have one...this may be too much of an investment currently. Guess I'll go to the local guy and see what he says.


Yeah, you definitely need a timegrapher. If I had a local guy that I could rely on I probably would as well. The only one I can find relatively close to me I brought a bracelet to because I couldn't get the pins out. They absolutely destroyed my bracelet. Best of luck to you!


----------



## VME (Apr 17, 2014)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Yeah, you definitely need a timegrapher. If I had a local guy that I could rely on I probably would as well. The only one I can find relatively close to me I brought a bracelet to because I couldn't get the pins out. They absolutely destroyed my bracelet. Best of luck to you!


Thank you! Seems I'll need all the luck in the world for this thing


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

VME said:


> Thank you! Seems I'll need all the luck in the world for this thing


Yeah. I've come to find that Seiko is a perfectly fine brand for those who don't have OCD. Unfortunately, my OCD is extreme...but, I still keep buying their watches lol.


----------



## dannyeo (Mar 17, 2020)

VME said:


> Ugh...this thing keeps getting worse and worse. I'm pretty sure mine is losing 20 min overnight. I'll leave it crown down and wake up to find it's drastically lost time. Guess I need to send it in for service or have a local service it. Man this really sours me on Seiko.


Arent u able to return this to the retailer to get a refund? 20 mins a night is really very drastic


----------



## VME (Apr 17, 2014)

dannyeo said:


> Arent u able to return this to the retailer to get a refund? 20 mins a night is really very drastic


No, I wish. I've already tried working with them with the fuzz under the crystal. They were only willing to give a partial refund. It was an online retailer from Japan.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

VME said:


> No, I wish. I've already tried working with them with the fuzz under the crystal. They were only willing to give a partial refund. It was an online retailer from Japan.


-20 sec is out of spec. That's a warranty issue... Not sure why they wouldn't help you with it?


----------



## johnniechang (Mar 8, 2020)

fuzzysquid said:


> Strapcode bracelets are... fine, I don't know why so many think they're amazing? The only thing "better" about them than the cheap stuff you can get off eBay is that they're... heavier. The design and construction, particularly of their clasps have felt really ham-fisted. Like they're sturdy, they aren't rattly, but there's nothing elegant about them. I'd call them over-engineered rather than well-engineered.
> 
> This is from my experience with their jubilee bracelet with the submariner clasp. It was way less comfortable than the stock SKX bracelet it was replacing.
> 
> I would love a replacement clasp for my 149, but Strapcode isn't going to be the answer for me.


It's so true.

But l really like those photos on Strapcode's website...


----------



## VME (Apr 17, 2014)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> -20 sec is out of spec. That's a warranty issue... Not sure why they wouldn't help you with it?


Hmm...I'll try reaching out to them again and see what they say. I haven't brought this issue up to them, after the last time trying to work with them they didn't seem willing to help.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

VME said:


> Hmm...I'll try reaching out to them again and see what they say. I haven't brought this issue up to them, after the last time trying to work with them they didn't seem willing to help.


I assume they may give a hard time because there are so many variables at play. The amount of time for a movement to break in, variance between time graphers, etc.


----------



## VME (Apr 17, 2014)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> I assume they may give a hard time because there are so many variables at play. The amount of time for a movement to break in, variance between time graphers, etc.


Yea, there is no telling. It came with an international warranty card so maybe the seiko salon near me will take care of it. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

NS1 said:


> I have the same strap in 22 mm and am a big fan. How about a wrist shot to see if I should order it in 20 mm too?





ck2k01 said:


> . . . .
> 
> Roger that. Will get to it in the morning
> 
> (And hopefully one that shows the more usual lighter color of the strap, jeffing.)





jeffing said:


> Thanks. Much appreciated and looking forward to it


Several wrist shots of the C&B Chevron Stone in different lighting conditions.

Contrary to what I had said, I guess it's not actually much lighter than the initial shot I posted yesterday, even under artificial light.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrDubzz (Jan 18, 2010)

This thread and its bickering about meaningless minutiae has reminded me why I quit checking in here. There's less bickering on the ever-pretentious rolex forums 

Can't we use a watch-specific thread to enjoy the watch in question?


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

DrDubzz said:


> This thread and its bickering about meaningless minutiae has reminded me why I quit checking in here. There's less bickering on the ever-pretentious rolex forums
> 
> Can't we use a watch-specific thread to enjoy the watch in question?


But if people are experiencing real life issues, what other forum or means do they have to express those issues and inform potential buyers?

I understand many people are quite lax when it comes to this hobby, and to be honest I wish I was one of those people. However, that isn't the case so this is the place where people go to express concerns as well as post awesome pictures.


----------



## DrDubzz (Jan 18, 2010)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> But if people are experiencing real life issues, what other forum or means do they have to express those issues and inform potential buyers?
> 
> I understand many people are quite lax when it comes to this hobby, and to be honest I wish I was one of those people. However, that isn't the case so this is the place where people go to express concerns as well as post awesome pictures.


 discussing problems with their watch is one thing, an entire argument about Seiko vs. Brand ____ in this thread regarding relative value is a waste of bandwidth


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

Regarding accuracy, holding off a couple of weeks before regulating may not be a bad idea. The 6R35 is a descendent of the 4L family. The Soprod A-10 is based off the 4L caliber. I have a Doxa with the A-10 movement. It was all over the place when I first got it. It ran anywhere from +5 spd to -25 spd. After two weeks it “settled”/ adjusted to my wearing pattern to a rock solid -3 spd. I realize the A-10 is a high beat movement, but the 6R35 is fairly new, so the jury is still out. With all that said, I’m very impressed with the new line. My AD has the 143 in stock and is waiting for the 149, which should arrive any day. My plan is to compare the two side by side and make a choice. Hopefully the 143 doesn’t sell first! Bottom line, I’m getting one!


----------



## Recondriver (Jul 25, 2020)

Here's a quick iPhone pick. Apologies for the poor lighting and I know it's slightly blurry.










First impressions:

proper proportions for my 6.5" wrist
brushed and polished surfaces complement each other well
bracelet is substantial and the finishing is flawless-as is the finishing on the case
shallow dome of the crystal is a subtle throwback to its vintage roots
dial is a subdued blue; haven't seen it in bright sunlight yet; gold seconds hand is understated
no misaligned pips, markers, etc (but I'm sure someone here will find a fault somewhere, just based on reading the dozens of negative comments on this thread)

Bottom line...the 149 exceeds my expectations aesthetically. When I have a chance to evaluate it's operation, I'll post back, but for now, I couldn't be happier.

cheers,
jd


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

MJK737 said:


> Regarding accuracy, holding off a couple of weeks before regulating may not be a bad idea. The 6R35 is a descendent of the 4L family. The Soprod A-10 is based off the 4L caliber. I have a Doxa with the A-10 movement. It was all over the place when I first got it. It ran anywhere from +5 spd to -25 spd. After two weeks it "settled"/ adjusted to my wearing pattern to a rock solid -3 spd. I realize the A-10 is a high beat movement, but the 6R35 is fairly new, so the jury is still out. With all that said, I'm very impressed with the new line. My AD has the 143 in stock and is waiting for the 149, which should arrive any day. My plan is to compare the two side by side and make a choice. Hopefully the 143 doesn't sell first! Bottom line, I'm getting one!


That's the 6L35, not the 6R35.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

DrDubzz said:


> discussing problems with their watch is one thing, an entire argument about Seiko vs. Brand ____ in this thread regarding relative value is a waste of bandwidth


Yeah, there's definitely no point in comparing brands, that I agree on. There definitely is room to talk about how Seiko can be better though!


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

MJK737 said:


> Regarding accuracy, holding off a couple of weeks before regulating may not be a bad idea. The 6R35 is a descendent of the 4L family.


All wrong


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

I like it, so I bought ones. "Ones", because I made a double purchase. Liked both of these.


----------



## Recondriver (Jul 25, 2020)

Here's a quick iPhone pick. Apologies for the poor lighting and I know it's slightly blurry.

First impressions:

proper proportions for my 6.5" wrist
brushed and polished surfaces complement each other well
bracelet is substantial and the finishing is flawless-as is the finishing on the case
shallow dome of the crystal is a subtle throwback to its vintage roots
dial is a subdued blue; haven't seen it in bright sunlight yet; gold seconds hand is understated
no misaligned pips, markers, etc (but I'm sure someone here will find a fault somewhere, just based on reading the dozens of negative comments on this thread)

Bottom line...the 149 exceeds my expectations aesthetically. When I have a chance to evaluate it's operation, I'll post back, but for now, I couldn't be happier.

cheers,
jd


Watch_it_Captain said:


> But if people are experiencing real life issues, what other forum or means do they have to express those issues and inform potential buyers?
> 
> I understand many people are quite lax when it comes to this hobby, and to be honest I wish I was one of those people. However, that isn't the case so this is the place where people go to express concerns as well as post awesome pictures.


Please keep bringing the real-life issues, but it seems like most of the posts on this thread of late are frankly just b*tching about Seiko and their 'perceived' overpriced watches. That could probably be a sticky unto itself. I love reading opinions, likes, dislikes and mods (like better clasps) but please, keep the SPB-series thread only SPB.

cheers,
jd


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

6L35 said:


> That's the 6L35, not the 6R35.


Thanks, I thought the 6R series was related to the 4L/6L series. Apparently not and I apologize for putting out bad information.


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

Steppy said:


> All wrong


Thanks for the gentle critique, but not quite all wrong. I'm still getting one!


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Several wrist shots of the C&B Chevron Stone in different lighting conditions.
> 
> Contrary to what I had said, I guess it's not actually much lighter than the initial shot I posted yesterday, even under artificial light.
> 
> ...


Thanks for these photos, it now gives me a very good idea of the strap (and colour). "Nato" straps have evolved a long way since I last tried a while back. I much prefer a darker shade of grey as dirts won't show up as much and the weaving pattern makes the strap looks 3 dimensional. I'll give it go on this colour and probably that Forest green which looks good too.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> It's honestly not hard. I learned from watching YouTube videos. There's two arms on a Seiko movement (regulator and beat error) that can be adjusted to fix both the beat error as well as the rate. Many people advise not to mess with the beat error arm, but I've figured it out and I'm comfortable adjusting it. Once you get the beat error to 0.0, the regulator arm has + and - symbols that show which direction it needs to go in order to be adjusted. It takes time to get used to, and I will admit, that I did trash a Seiko turtle one time by hitting the balance wheel, but once you get used to it it's very easy.


You should not mess with the beat error arm unless you have a Timegrapher.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

MJK737 said:


> Regarding accuracy, holding off a couple of weeks before regulating may not be a bad idea. The 6R35 is a descendent of the 4L family. The Soprod A-10 is based off the 4L caliber. I have a Doxa with the A-10 movement. It was all over the place when I first got it. It ran anywhere from +5 spd to -25 spd. After two weeks it "settled"/ adjusted to my wearing pattern to a rock solid -3 spd. I realize the A-10 is a high beat movement, but the 6R35 is fairly new, so the jury is still out. With all that said, I'm very impressed with the new line. My AD has the 143 in stock and is waiting for the 149, which should arrive any day. My plan is to compare the two side by side and make a choice. Hopefully the 143 doesn't sell first! Bottom line, I'm getting one!


This is incorrect, the 6R is derived from the 7S and 4R line, not the 4L line that was designed to compete with the ETA 2892-A2.


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

mleok said:


> This is incorrect, the 6R is derived from the 7S and 4R line, not the 4L line that was designed to compete with the ETA 2892-A2.


Thanks for the information. I'm relatively new to Seiko and am still learning. I purchased my first Seiko Diver last month, an SRP777 and love it. I have a modest collection but have been wearing my Turtle (re-issue) daily. Once I saw the new 62MAS release, I was very impressed. Hopefully I'll have a 149 or 143 this week. My AD will be calling upon availability. I guess you can say I've been bitten by the Seiko bug!


----------



## dannyeo (Mar 17, 2020)

So about a month now and most of you have seen the 143, 147, 149. Are we able to start a poll going seeing what everyone in this forum owns?


----------



## sirep (Aug 28, 2019)

Recondriver said:


> Please keep bringing the real-life issues


I received an SBDC101/SPB143 in the mail yesterday. There are no authorized dealers where I'm located. I purchased the JDM model from an overseas retailer as I fell in love with the watch when I first saw pictures of it.

Unfortunately, I'm also experiencing some dust under the crystal. Quite a few specks to be honest. The crystal also protrudes higher at 7:00 compared to how it sits at 1:00. It doesn't appear the bezel is the cause, as I can rotate the bezel and the protrusion remains, so the crystal isn't sitting even.

I didn't notice the dust until I saw the dial in the sunlight. At that point it had already been sized and worn, so I cannot return it.

I spoke with the overseas retailer and they are willing to clean the crystal if I ship the watch back. I'm trying to contact Seiko USA to see how much the repair will cost if I ship it to them, but the lady that answers the phone hasn't been the most helpful. I created a new thread asking how their repair service rates, as those are my two options due to a lack of competent watchmakers in my area that can also restore the 200m water resistance. I'm not skilled enough to try the repair myself, nor do I want to "practice" on this watch. I'm not sure if the overseas retailer can restore the 200m water resistance either.

The watch is at +4s after 24 hours, so there's that.

I'm just a little upset that I have to jump through hoops and pay more money now. And wait longer. That, or learn to live with it I suppose.


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

sirep said:


> I received an SBDC101/SPB143 in the mail yesterday. There are no authorized dealers where I'm located. I purchased the JDM model from an overseas retailer as I fell in love with the watch when I first saw pictures of it.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm also experiencing some dust under the crystal. Quite a few specks to be honest. The crystal also protrudes higher at 7:00 compared to how it sits at 1:00. It doesn't appear the bezel is the cause, as I can rotate the bezel and the protrusion remains, so the crystal isn't sitting even.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your experience. I can imagine the disappointment after those anticipation. I can't help much with the repair cost in US but hopefully someone else will chip in. My 143 is running around +15spd, hopefully that's a bit of consolation for you. Keep us posted with your repair update. Cheers.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

pictures of the dust? 

Similar story, I preordered a time only Ocean King from Monta, after months of waiting it arrived and enjoyed it for a little while until I noticed a blemish on the dial, like a small scratch, after waiting so long I didn’t want to go through the process of sending it back plus I didn’t noticed it right away. It bothered me enough I flipped it with disclosing the dial issue. 

If it bothers you now your never going to be able to live with it so your choices are flip it or fix it, sucks man, I’ve been there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

govdubspeedgo said:


> pictures of the dust?
> 
> Similar story, I preordered a time only Ocean King from Monta, after months of waiting it arrived and enjoyed it for a little while until I noticed a blemish on the dial, like a small scratch, after waiting so long I didn't want to go through the process of sending it back plus I didn't noticed it right away. It bothered me enough I flipped it with disclosing the dial issue.
> 
> ...


Funny you say that, I've owned three Montas and I know two other guys who bought one. Every single one of us had dust under the crystal. I think their watchmaker has dandruff!


----------



## sirep (Aug 28, 2019)

You can see the biggest piece near the 9:00 index. If you look closely you can see 4-5 other smaller specks arcing over the 9:00 index.










Here's another angle of the bigger piece.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

copperjohn said:


> I like it, so I bought ones. "Ones", because I made a double purchase. Liked both of these.
> 
> View attachment 15369421


awesome! I would love for you to post more comparison pictures maybe for further away with. Little less distortion? Very interested in both and would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Sheesh reading about all these bloody horror stories- misaligned this and that, lume pip paint flake, dust and hair...

I think if Im to take something away from this is NEVER buy a Seiko sight unseen which means waiting and purchasing from a local AD if you have the chance, or make sure to get detailed pictures of your actual watch; you’ll be much more likely to get a discount at an AD in person. Just picked up a mini turtle from eBay at a really good price, brand new, and the seller took lots of photos for me. 

im not bashing anybody but all you early adapters who paid full ask and have these issues...i feel for you.


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

Japanese always fascinates me especially how meticulous this guy is when removing the metal bracelet using the tape to protect the lugs...


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

The beauty of this dial does not cease to amaze me.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sambation said:


> The beauty of this dial does not cease to amaze me.
> 
> View attachment 15370176


Would you describe it as anthracite ?


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Would you describe it as anthracite ?


Not really, just sunburst grey really.


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

I’m currently at +13.5 per day after having worn it for the past 5 days. Waiting to see if it gets better or worse over the next 5 days.

What’s the spec on these?


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

fuzzysquid said:


> I'm currently at +13.5 per day after having worn it for the past 5 days. Waiting to see if it gets better or worse over the next 5 days.
> 
> What's the spec on these?


I can't seem to get any consistency out of mine. On a full wind, it is running about -13 seconds per day. But then when I let it sit for a couple of days and put it back on the time grapher, it's about plus 7 seconds per day. The amplitude is high on a full wind, then of course it comes down after a couple of days. I'm not sure why it is acting so erratic.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Anything with a 6r based movement in my opinion is not worth anything over $750.

Still trying to figure out how these new releases with sapphire and the 6r35 can justify being 3-4 times the price of Turtles. This goes for the new Willard's as well.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

copperjohn said:


> I like it, so I bought ones. "Ones", because I made a double purchase. Liked both of these.
> 
> View attachment 15369421


Congrats! Very nice 2 piece meal deal!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

59yukon01 said:


> Anything with a 6r based movement in my opinion is not worth anything over $750.
> 
> Still trying to figure out how these new releases with sapphire and the 6r35 can justify being 3-4 times the price of Turtles. This goes for the new Willard's as well.


Better size, better movement, better bracelet, better crystal, better bezel and better overall design aesthetics = higher price.

And I like my Willard-X way better than my Turtle so to me it's worth it.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

rcorreale said:


> Better size, better movement, better bracelet, better crystal, better bezel and better overall design aesthetics = higher price.
> 
> And I like my Willard-X way better than my Turtle so to me it's worth it.


My past experience with 7 watches with the 6r has convinced me otherwise it's not a better movement. The jury is still out with the 6r35.

I paid for a used MM300 what people are paying for these new releases so I'll wait until they drop to the $750 range, which they will eventually.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Predictabilly said:


> Sheesh reading about all these bloody horror stories- misaligned this and that, lume pip paint flake, dust and hair...
> 
> I think if Im to take something away from this is NEVER buy a Seiko sight unseen which means waiting and purchasing from a local AD if you have the chance, or make sure to get detailed pictures of your actual watch; you'll be much more likely to get a discount at an AD in person. Just picked up a mini turtle from eBay at a really good price, brand new, and the seller took lots of photos for me.
> 
> im not bashing anybody but all you early adapters who paid full ask and have these issues...i feel for you.


I see your point. But consider this. As collectors, hobbyist, and OCD nuts we tend to spew our negative issues on a forum out of proportion to the real world. Seiko is pumping out millions of watches every year. If you added up all the forum complaints versus the number of watches sold, it could be a very small percentage. Compare that to all the kickstarter and micro brand complaints. You don't hear about them because people dont care about them. And the pool of purchasers is much smaller. It would guess as a percentage, the QC issues of many micros is many times the number of Seiko. They fly under the radar on forums. That is not an excuse for Seiko. But I think we get a really lopsided view of these QC issues. Of course, maybe there are many one watch people who never notice their own Seiko QC issues. Who knows? See it in person and make a choice.At least with Seiko, I get a warranty and can return it for a full refund to an AD.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

SPB151 Willard-X side by side with the SPB143 6R3MAS


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> I see your point. But consider this. As collectors, hobbyist, and OCD nuts we tend to spew our negative issues on a forum out of proportion to the real world. Seiko is pumping out millions of watches every year. If you added up all the forum complaints versus the number of watches sold, it could be a very small percentage. Compare that to all the kickstarter and micro brand complaints. You don't hear about them because people dont care about them. And the pool of purchasers is much smaller. It would guess as a percentage, the QC issues of many micros is many times the number of Seiko. They fly under the radar on forums. That is not an excuse for Seiko. But I think we get a really lopsided view of these QC issues. Of course, maybe there are many one watch people who never notice their own Seiko QC issues. Who knows? See it in person and make a choice.At least with Seiko, I get a warranty and can return it for a full refund to an AD.


The SPB14X is a bit more of an enthusiast model, so I wouldn't be so quick to dismiss this as merely an an anomaly due to biased sampling. In any case, this isn't merely a lapse in QC standards, but a laxity in what is considered acceptable. If you are making a comparison with Kickstarters, there is also a question of what is considered acceptable in a watch at this price, and I am sure there would be far fewer complaints if the asking price was in the $500 range as opposed to $1500.


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Guys I see a ton of people venting in this thread but in the Willard thread there is a lot less. Don’t they have the same inner workings? So what gives? Genuinely curious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

Chronomatic said:


> Guys I see a ton of people venting in this thread but in the Willard thread there is a lot less. Don't they have the same inner workings? So what gives? Genuinely curious.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They were waiting for critical mass. Willard launched after 63MAS, so sh** hit here first.


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

6L35 said:


> They were waiting for critical mass. Willard launched after 63MAS, so sh** hit here first.


Haha fair enough!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyeo (Mar 17, 2020)

Chronomatic said:


> Guys I see a ton of people venting in this thread but in the Willard thread there is a lot less. Don't they have the same inner workings? So what gives? Genuinely curious.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Someone correct me if I'm wrong but i think these came out slightly earlier than the Willards and maybe everyone hasn't gotten their hands on the Willards yet


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

dannyeo said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong but i think these came out slightly earlier than the Willards and maybe everyone hasn't gotten their hands on the Willards yet


Yea that is what the previous poster is said. I guess time will tell.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> I see your point. But consider this. As collectors, hobbyist, and OCD nuts we tend to spew our negative issues on a forum out of proportion to the real world. Seiko is pumping out millions of watches every year. If you added up all the forum complaints versus the number of watches sold, it could be a very small percentage. Compare that to all the kickstarter and micro brand complaints. You don't hear about them because people dont care about them. And the pool of purchasers is much smaller. It would guess as a percentage, the QC issues of many micros is many times the number of Seiko. They fly under the radar on forums. That is not an excuse for Seiko. But I think we get a really lopsided view of these QC issues. Of course, maybe there are many one watch people who never notice their own Seiko QC issues. Who knows? See it in person and make a choice.At least with Seiko, I get a warranty and can return it for a full refund to an AD.


Perfect.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

MacTruck said:


> Perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was looking at the Steeldive 6105 homages on IG....for a little over $100 USD, ceramic insert, sapphire, insane lume, and perfect alignment, that price is insane. I also have the SPB-151 on pre-order from an AD... Unfortunately, I don't have high hopes that I'll be happy with it. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> I was looking at the Steeldive 6105 homages on IG....for a little over $100 USD, ceramic insert, sapphire, insane lume, and perfect alignment, that price is insane. I also have the SPB-151 on pre-order from an AD... Unfortunately, I don't have high hopes that I'll be happy with it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Get the Armida. It's amazing. Even has a triplock Rolex style crown and tube.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

This thread has 313k views and 3k comments vs Willard 36k views and 366 comments, the 62MAS releases are clearly more popular watches so more of them are in the wild.

I admit I did leave a somewhat negative comment earlier in the thread but I mean com'on every other new owner commenting had a problem with their watch. Seiko seems to be moving from a value proposition to a 'nice watch for nice watch money' and their QC is lagging. I'm crossing my fingers that my SPB151 arriving tomorrow is aligned ?



Chronomatic said:


> Guys I see a ton of people venting in this thread but in the Willard thread there is a lot less. Don't they have the same inner workings? So what gives? Genuinely curious.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> Several wrist shots of the C&B Chevron Stone in different lighting conditions.
> 
> Contrary to what I had said, I guess it's not actually much lighter than the initial shot I posted yesterday, even under artificial light.
> 
> ...


Nice photos and watch [email protected] May I know your wrist side..? Seems we might have the same size. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> I see your point. But consider this. As collectors, hobbyist, and OCD nuts we tend to spew our negative issues on a forum out of proportion to the real world. Seiko is pumping out millions of watches every year. If you added up all the forum complaints versus the number of watches sold, it could be a very small percentage. Compare that to all the kickstarter and micro brand complaints. You don't hear about them because people dont care about them. And the pool of purchasers is much smaller. It would guess as a percentage, the QC issues of many micros is many times the number of Seiko. They fly under the radar on forums. That is not an excuse for Seiko. But I think we get a really lopsided view of these QC issues. Of course, maybe there are many one watch people who never notice their own Seiko QC issues. Who knows? See it in person and make a choice.At least with Seiko, I get a warranty and can return it for a full refund to an AD.


good points, but as somebody who got into this hobby with a wedding gift that turned into a fully fledged obsession, my next 15 watches after the wedding gift were all micros for the most part. The leading micros have incredible customer service and excellent build and QC- Monta, Lorier, Nodus, Zelos and Traska are a few that come to mind.

while the pool is definitely smaller with micros, I feel people could be even more objective towards them as we do see quite a few people just accept that Seiko will have spotty QC issues. I don't think would happen with a micro- if people have issues they will most certainly voice them.

ive had some great dealings and far better customer service you couldnt ever dream about getting from some bigger brands (have you ever tried to use any swatch group customer service? My lord...)

jeez I sound like a micro lover, and admitted I am with the right brands. It would be interesting to see as you mentioned the percentage of faults/failures with Seiko as it sure seems fairly common. Going back to what I said- I'm going to buy one with a discount and seeing it in person. Heck, I think im going to wait until they come down considerably like the SBDC05x and SBDC06x series have, in the meantime I've ordered my daily beater diver- a mini turtle! No alignment issues as I've seen pictures.


----------



## iknowpeanuts (Feb 13, 2020)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> I was looking at the Steeldive 6105 homages on IG....for a little over $100 USD, ceramic insert, sapphire, insane lume, and perfect alignment, that price is insane. I also have the SPB-151 on pre-order from an AD... Unfortunately, I don't have high hopes that I'll be happy with it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


the chinese homages have qc issues too, just that people don't complain as much because of the price. Things like horribly finished bracelets, misprinted markers and even misaligned logos happen from time to time, but things hardly go beyond a grumble because it is still a lot of watch for the money. mine had visible scratches on the bracelet straight from the factory and thankfully nothing else. I mean i basically paid $140 for the watch, so you get what you pay for

for all the ceramic and sapphire and the adequate finish, it still does look cheap-ish if you really want to scrutinise; but I'm gonna mod it anyway so those issues are moot. even when comparing a cheap seiko diver and a Chinese homage, its night and day which watch exhibits more quality.

Am pretty sure the SPB151 will look way more stunning than the SD1970. my king turd already looks more polished than the steeldive. good chance you'll be happy with it


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Chronomatic said:


> Guys I see a ton of people venting in this thread but in the Willard thread there is a lot less. Don't they have the same inner workings? So what gives? Genuinely curious.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To my mind, the XMAS is the more popular model. This being based on posting activity and threads. Though could be those that are interested/have picked up the XMAS are a more vocal bunch, and those with/interested in the SPB15x less so.


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

I’m sorry but seiko has no excuse for their horrible QC. I love the watches but I’ve had to realign so many seikos that I am ready with the tools when the package arrives.

My Green Willard x needed the bezel realigned. My black Willard x needed the inside of the crystal cleaned and the dial blown off due to white fibers inside and also needed the bezel realigned.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

babbsky said:


> Nice photos and watch [email protected] May I know your wrist side..? Seems we might have the same size. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, and sure: 6.5."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Recondriver (Jul 25, 2020)

Sambation said:


> The beauty of this dial does not cease to amaze me.
> 
> View attachment 15370176


My AD has this watch in stock; saw it when I picked up my 149. The model number escapes me but this is my favorite version. Something about the grey dial just gets me. The markers and bezel evoke the 1960s and remind me of watches I saw growing up. Congrats!


----------



## Recondriver (Jul 25, 2020)

Sambation said:


> SPB151 Willard-X side by side with the SPB143 6R3MAS


Thats a great comparison of two beautiful watches. I tend to agree with you regarding the bezel on the SPB-14X. I think the wider bezel is a nod to contemporary watch design. It's had to capture on video or stills but it works very well "in the metal". My AD had the SLA037 on display, and while a VERY nice watch I didn't like the bezel compare to the 149. Call me crazy but it looked dated, by design. I prefer the look of the 149. Thanks for putting that together.

cheers,
jd


----------



## KonradB (Jul 27, 2020)

As this is my first post, first I want to say hello to everyone. I have been a watch enthusiast my whole life, but got more seriously into that hobby just few years ago. I have been waiting for Seiko to release something for a smaller wrists which is not a expensive limited edition. Finally they did it.  I had high expectations for this piece and it not only met them but even exceeded.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

KonradB said:


> As this is my first post, first I want to say hello to everyone. I have been a watch enthusiast my whole life, but got more seriously into that hobby just few years ago. I have been waiting for Seiko to release something for a smaller wrists which is not a expensive limited edition. Finally they did it.  I had high expectations for this piece and it not only met them but even exceeded.


Welcome to the forum K, so when will we see some pictures you yours?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

WIS diving (i.e., timing laundry).










I love the watch and it was worth the price to me.

BUT, my heart goes out to those who received watches with big alignment or paint issues, dust under the dial, etc. For over a g, I'd be furious, no doubt.

I hope to hear that Seiko or dealers make it right. Seems one of the rationales for buying from big brands-that they can afford to handle customer issues without hardship, and so they promptly do so.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

All of this back and forth, those who criticize Seiko, those who support them, we need to critically think about this. I know it has come up time and time again, both on this forum as well as everywhere else on the internet...Seiko quality control leaves little to be desired, bottom line.

Some folks will say that poor quality control is to be expected at this price point, that for the thousands of watches they make errors are going to happen. I think the big takeaway is that the large majority of watches that Seiko sells, especially its higher end pieces and limited editions, are not being sold to the average Joe - they're being sold to enthusiasts. The type of people like you and I who post here on WUS.

The reason that Seiko continues to do what they do is because we allow them to. The loudest and most critical voices are those of the enthusiasts, not the lady who is buying a $100 entry level automatic watch for her high school graduate son at Macy's. I think Seiko is starting to listen to its enthusiast base, but I still don't think they're trying hard enough. It does not matter that these watches only cost a little over $1,000...the point is they are limited edition releases and to keep making excuses is only further allowing them to keep doing what they're doing.

I admit I am just as guilty as anyone else, if not more, by continuing to buy their watches when I know damn well that it's going to likely be misaligned or need some sort of attention to get it to where it should be. I wish I could be as nonchalant as some of you are here when it comes to quality and things like alignment, etc, but unfortunately I'm not...I have OCD and it is a terrible affliction lol. If I pay $1,000 for something, I expect it to be damn near perfect. I also believe that if I were providing a product to people, and they are paying good money, that it should be damn near perfect. It's like Seiko has very low expectations for itself, which is kinda sad if you think about it. I understand that perfection is nearly impossible, but for the amount of imperfections that we've seen just in this thread alone...well, that's just unsat.

I do see the perspective from both sides, I really do. But when a company has proven time and time again that they don't care about quality control, at what point are we going to stop giving them our money? The only way they will wise up is if their bottom line is affected.

Rant over. Now back to drooling over watches. 

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> Thanks, and sure: 6.5."
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@ck2k01 
Thanks!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KonradB (Jul 27, 2020)

rcorreale said:


> Welcome to the forum K, so when will we see some pictures you yours?


Well, I have only two other watches (both keepers), different brands so will show them in other forums in future. I am not a collector type, like using things I have so have been revolving around 3-4 pieces. Second Seiko is coming soon, as couldn't decide which one to pick. Regarding pictures of me, I think privacy is one of the most precious things these days.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> All of this back and forth, those who criticize Seiko, those who support them, we need to critically think about this. I know it has come up time and time again, both on this forum as well as everywhere else on the internet...Seiko quality control leaves little to be desired, bottom line.
> 
> Some folks will say that poor quality control is to be expected at this price point, that for the thousands of watches they make errors are going to happen. I think the big takeaway is that the large majority of watches that Seiko sells, especially its higher end pieces and limited editions, are not being sold to the average Joe - they're being sold to enthusiasts. The type of people like you and I who post here on WUS.
> 
> ...


My last Seiko was the SLA021, and I love it, but I think there's a good chance that it will also be my _last_ Seiko. I think I've seen enough of these issues to buy from another company next time. I have said this before though after buying an Astron with dust all over the dial.


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

I just got a call from my AD. The 149 just came in! They have a 143 as well. My plan of the day is as follows: 

Quick lunch
PT in the pool
Zip down to the AD and play eeny meeny.
Hopefully the timepiece fairy is in good spirits today and presents a couple of samples with no flaws. Pics to follow...


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

Predictabilly said:


> good points, but as somebody who got into this hobby with a wedding gift that turned into a fully fledged obsession, my next 15 watches after the wedding gift were all micros for the most part. The leading micros have incredible customer service and excellent build and QC-Lorier, Nodus, Zelos and Traska are a few that come to mind.
> 
> while the pool is definitely smaller with micros, I feel people could be even more objective towards them as we do see quite a few people just accept that Seiko will have spotty QC issues. I don't think would happen with a micro- if people have issues they will most certainly voice them.
> 
> ...


That's probably the clever way to do it plus the mini turtle is a winner. I also enjoy microbrands but I can't help thinking about what will happen to NTH after Chris Vail, Mkii after Bill Yao or Nodus post-Wes Kwok. Seiko has been around, it's heritage-driven (in their quirky way) and has been a market mover for decades. That's also part of the attraction. Who would have even thought two years ago that they would issue the SPB14x series? I certainly didn't. That's why I bought an SPB053... Which my son loves wearing. ?


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

KonradB said:


> As this is my first post, first I want to say hello to everyone. I have been a watch enthusiast my whole life, but got more seriously into that hobby just few years ago. I have been waiting for Seiko to release something for a smaller wrists which is not a expensive limited edition. Finally they did it.  I had high expectations for this piece and it not only met them but even exceeded.


Wear it in good health. Cheers.


----------



## Maithree (Jan 17, 2013)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> The reason that Seiko continues to do what they do is because we allow them to. The loudest and most critical voices are those of the enthusiasts, not the lady who is buying a $100 entry level automatic watch for her high school graduate son at Macy's. I think Seiko is starting to listen to its enthusiast base, but I still don't think they're trying hard enough. It does not matter that these watches only cost a little over $1,000...the point is they are limited edition releases and to keep making excuses is only further allowing them to keep doing what they're doing.


To a degree perhaps. The Presage cocktail time and new Seiko 5kx are new models introduced after universal praise from watch enthusiasts in general.

Whether that will extend to the QC issues, mainly and curiously limited to dive watches only is another thing. And it's not as universal in the whole watch community.

They will look at AD and bigger department feedback. Returns etc on the QC front. And if there's not much noise about it then they'll likely do nothing about it. Compared to watch forum chatter on QC issues.


----------



## sirep (Aug 28, 2019)

ck2k01 said:


> ...dust under the dial, etc...
> 
> I hope to hear that Seiko or dealers make it right...


I posted about dust under the crystal on mine. As mine is the JDM model from an overseas retailer, and I have no local watchmakers that are willing to perform the work needed, I ended up sending it to the Seiko center here in the US. The online retailer was willing to fix it in-house and reimburse the shipping costs, which I greatly appreciate, but I wanted to save sending it back and forth overseas. I'll end up having to pay out of pocket for the repair, but that's a choice I made by sending it to Seiko here.

I'll do my best to remember to post a followup with how it turns out once I get it back.


----------



## remkow (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks for the tips regarding sizing the pin and collar bracelet. With everything locked down here, it was not know how long it would be until I could get into the boutique to get it done. $20 Amazon watch tool kit, 10min Youtube video- and it was sorted. No scracthes, no lost pins or collars!

Happy days.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

remkow said:


> Thanks for the tips regarding sizing the pin and collar bracelet. With everything locked down here, it was not know how long it would be until I could get into the boutique to get it done. $20 Amazon watch tool kit, 10min Youtube video- and it was sorted. No scracthes, no lost pins or collars!
> 
> Happy days.
> [/ATTACH type="full"]15372945[/ATTACH]


And you'll never have to pay someone for a bracelet resizing again  (Because if you can do pin-and-collar, screws are a breeze!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

sirep said:


> I posted about dust under the crystal on mine. As mine is the JDM model from an overseas retailer, and I have no local watchmakers that are willing to perform the work needed, I ended up sending it to the Seiko center here in the US. The online retailer was willing to fix it in-house and reimburse the shipping costs, which I greatly appreciate, but I wanted to save sending it back and forth overseas. I'll end up having to pay out of pocket for the repair, but that's a choice I made by sending it to Seiko here.
> 
> I'll do my best to remember to post a followup with how it turns out once I get it back.


Does the JDM model not have an international warranty?


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

MJK737 said:


> I just got a call from my AD. The 149 just came in! They have a 143 as well. My plan of the day is as follows:
> 
> Quick lunch
> PT in the pool
> ...


Well, which one hollared?


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

back on bracelet with new clasp

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A320 (May 25, 2019)

MJK737 said:


> I just got a call from my AD. The 149 just came in! They have a 143 as well. My plan of the day is as follows:
> 
> Quick lunch
> PT in the pool
> ...


You may walk out with both!

Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Would love to see more pictures of the 149. Mulling getting one myself.


----------



## sirep (Aug 28, 2019)

mleok said:


> Does the JDM model not have an international warranty?


It did come with a warranty card. When Seiko emails me confirming the work to be done l'm going to ask if they will honor it. I'm prepared for them to say no.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

sirep said:


> It did come with a warranty card. When Seiko emails me confirming the work to be done l'm going to ask if they will honor it. I'm prepared for them to say no.


I hope that they do.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

My understanding is that Seiko in North America won’t honour the warranty if it’s a JDM piece. You usually have to either ship it back to the seller and have them send it to Seiko Japan, or send it to Seiko Japan yourself. Anyhow, hopefully they honour it for you as I can see them charging you for a full blown service (probably about $250 - $300 USD) if they refuse to honour the warranty.


----------



## sirep (Aug 28, 2019)

Ouch, I’m hoping they don’t try to do a full service. The watch is keeping great time, so I don’t want them tinkering with the movement, I just want dust removed is all.

Their initial email spoke of a crystal replacement. My crystal is uneven, and I mentioned this in the email, so I’m assuming they just want to replace it since I’m guessing they would have to pop it out to reseat it anyways. Now why they can’t just use the original crystal with a new gasket is beyond me.

Regardless of the issues I had, I love how this watch looks and am eager to get it back. I ordered a couple Uncle Seiko rubber straps I’m dying to try out with it.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

KonradB said:


> Well, I have only two other watches (both keepers), different brands so will show them in other forums in future. I am not a collector type, like using things I have so have been revolving around 3-4 pieces. Second Seiko is coming soon, as couldn't decide which one to pick. Regarding pictures of me, I think privacy is one of the most precious things these days.


nobody was asking your for a picture of yourself, only the watch you mentioned you got.
welcome to the forums


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

denisd said:


> That's probably the clever way to do it plus the mini turtle is a winner. I also enjoy microbrands but I can't help thinking about what will happen to NTH after Chris Vail, Mkii after Bill Yao or Nodus post-Wes Kwok. Seiko has been around, it's heritage-driven (in their quirky way) and has been a market mover for decades. That's also part of the attraction. Who would have even thought two years ago that they would issue the SPB14x series? I certainly didn't. That's why I bought an SPB053... Which my son loves wearing. ?


ive wanted a mini turtle for a long time now but forgot about it. I don't know where the want for it resurfaced but I thunk I've watched 80% of all the videos on YouTube and reviews on the internet about it. My other daily beater is the SARB033 but even though it has 100m I don't trust that without a screw down crown. I get my watches wet daily I'd say so having the mini turtle will be awesome.

I also have the 053 and it's served me well, it was also a gift from my father in law as a cool story so it's a keeper even though if I bought it myself I'd sell it to help fund the 143.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Maithree said:


> Seiko 5kx are new models introduced after universal praise from watch enthusiasts in general.


if you're talking about the "diver" style 5kx I'm going to highly highly disagree with you there.

I think the watches have been met with universal panning (from enthusiasts anyways) as it's a fake dive watch with no screw down crew and not an ISO certified diver like the SKX. Really don't understand why they did that, at all. If they made them actual divers with the update then people would have loved them and I would own one right now.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

govdubspeedgo said:


> back on bracelet with new clasp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got the MM300 clasp too?! Nice!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

govdubspeedgo said:


> back on bracelet with new clasp
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200731/82a259e08c3d1a5f90a8a9d5bb111e91.jpg[/IMG]
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200731/cff819aad09926b38fb290f168b5e5a0.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




How's the MM clasp working out for you? Any issues?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> How's the MM clasp working out for you? Any issues?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Originally I removed 2 links for my 7.5" wrist so when I swapped out the clasp (super easy) it was too snug, so i had to add another link back in. I love the adjustability since my wrist loves to change a lot during the day. I feel the original clasp has better milling/finishing then the MM clasp (aside from the dive extension) but if your looking for more adjustment the MM is the way to go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scarab1st (Jan 26, 2018)

I got my 149 today and I love it. Luckily, no alignment issues. Previous reports of pros & cons are pretty spot on.

Pros: head feels solid, nice fit & finish on the case, excellent execution on the brushed alongside polished surfaces, beautiful subdued dial that turns into subtle sunburst depending on the lighting, nice touch on the half-brushed half-polished hour & minute hands.

Meh: brushed steel bezel complements the overall design & feel of the watch but the same look & feel could've been achieved with brushed ceramic with all the added benefits of ceramic material.

Cons: fitment of bracelet on the watch head is awful; I can't unsee that gap between the endlink and the lug. While I bought this watch intending it to be on a rubber strap, it looks like I would have liked it as well on its stock bracelet. Shame.

Overall, I love this watch. It really is much better looking on the metal. I was wearing my ceramic Submariner earlier and compared to the 149, the Sub looked almost boring. Haha! Jury's still out on how good or bad the movement is but if it's at least within spec, I'd be happy.

I'm glad I went for the 149. I think the 143 is the best looking and most versatile of the set but it looks a lot like the SLA017, which I already have. So initially, I was looking to get the 145, but my interest waned over time. On the rubber strap, and with the dial color and a sprinkle of gold on the seconds hand and text, the 149 feels like a fun tool watch to wear that fits in nicely with my modest collection.


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

govdubspeedgo said:


> Originally I removed 2 links for my 7.5" wrist so when I swapped out the clasp (super easy) it was too snug, so i had to add another link back in. I love the adjustability since my wrist loves to change a lot during the day. I feel the original clasp has better milling/finishing then the MM clasp (aside from the dive extension) but if your looking for more adjustment the MM is the way to go.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting, I know this might sound silly but does the shade of metal grey between the bracelet and the clasp differ much? I notice my 143 bracelet (and case as well) has a slightly darker shade of stainless steel than the SPB051 even though they're both diashield as far as I'm aware.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

looks super close to me, if it's a different shade is so slight

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

govdubspeedgo said:


> looks super close to me, if it's a different shade is so slight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics! Looks pretty close to me too. Is this the titanium clasp?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

govdubspeedgo said:


> Originally I removed 2 links for my 7.5" wrist so when I swapped out the clasp (super easy) it was too snug, so i had to add another link back in. I love the adjustability since my wrist loves to change a lot during the day. I feel the original clasp has better milling/finishing then the MM clasp (aside from the dive extension) but if your looking for more adjustment the MM is the way to go.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Are you getting the mild bulge toward the bottom on one side of the wrist that I was due to the length of the ratcheting mechanism track?

Or was my run in with that just due to not having the right amount of links on one or both sides after the switch to the MM?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

sirep said:


> Ouch, I'm hoping they don't try to do a full service. The watch is keeping great time, so I don't want them tinkering with the movement, I just want dust removed is all.
> 
> Their initial email spoke of a crystal replacement. My crystal is uneven, and I mentioned this in the email, so I'm assuming they just want to replace it since I'm guessing they would have to pop it out to reseat it anyways. Now why they can't just use the original crystal with a new gasket is beyond me.
> 
> Regardless of the issues I had, I love how this watch looks and am eager to get it back. I ordered a couple Uncle Seiko rubber straps I'm dying to try out with it.


Yeah unfortunately most of the JDM warranty cards say right on them "Warranty Valid In Japan Only". Hopefully they honour it for you. It's ridiculous a brand new $1,200 watch needs work like that.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

143 on Uncle Seiko Tire Tread strap


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Are you getting the mild bulge toward the bottom on one side of the wrist that I was due to the length of the ratcheting mechanism track?
> 
> Or was my run in with that just due to not having the right amount of links on one or both sides after the switch to the MM?
> 
> ...


funny you mentioned that as when I had to add a link back it was going to be unbalanced so i picked the side of the ratchet and yes then I noticed a weird bulge so I then moved the link to the other side and the bulge seemed to go away but my wrists are rather flat and 7.5"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

govdubspeedgo said:


> funny you mentioned that as when I had to add a link back it was going to be unbalanced so i picked the side of the ratchet and yes then I noticed a weird bulge so I then moved the link to the other side and the bulge seemed to go away but my wrists are rather flat and 7.5"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Much appreciated, and glad to hear!

I'd been meaning to check that, but since I've been full on with straps, I hadn't gotten back around to fiddling with the clasp mod toward solving the bulge.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venzoka (Jul 31, 2018)

Here's something I've just noticed:

The holes on the clasp are punched closer to the edge on one side than on the other side, making the bracelet appear bent. At first I thought that the spring bar was bent so I took it out. It was perfetly straight.

Mine was also running at 35-40spd fast out if the box. I had it regulated by a local watchmaker who was able to regulate it to 7spd fast.










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

venzoka said:


> Here's something I've just noticed:
> 
> The holes on the clasp are punched closer to the edge on one side than on the other side, making the bracelet appear bent. At first I thought that the spring bar was bent so I took it out. It was perfetly straight.
> 
> ...


Gosh, the QC is embarrassing.

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

I caught the tiger and he hollered! It was a tough choice, SPB143 OR SPB149? The decision pics at the AD, 143:









149:










Ultimately I went with the 149. The sunburst blue just sang to me more...









I also received a 10% discount and a bunch of swag:










And finally a size comparison with my Submariner. The 149 appears slightly larger and offers better legibility and legendary Seiko lume:









Overall, I'm pretty happy. QC seems to pass the test.


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

Predictabilly said:


> ive wanted a mini turtle for a long time now but forgot about it. I don't know where the want for it resurfaced but I thunk I've watched 80% of all the videos on YouTube and reviews on the internet about it. My other daily beater is the SARB033 but even though it has 100m I don't trust that without a screw down crown. I get my watches wet daily I'd say so having the mini turtle will be awesome.
> 
> I also have the 053 and it's served me well, it was also a gift from my father in law as a cool story so it's a keeper even though if I bought it myself I'd sell it to help fund the 143.


Cool, you're going to enjoy the mini. 








In my experience, when Seiko claims 100m WR on one of its watches, it's not a figure of speech. I know that swimming with a non-screw-down crown model is daunting but have seen 1960s skin diver watches tested for 200m WR (new gaskets all around) and perform flawlessly despite having push/pull crowns. You need just remember to not pull the crown underwater ?


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

Sambation said:


> 143 on Uncle Seiko Tire Tread strap
> 
> View attachment 15374144


Nice @Sambation great combo. I also have the Uncle Seiko Tire Tread 22mm on my 775... I'm wondering if yours is soft rubber like his waffle or stiff.. I have to mould mine in hot water cup as it's stiff. Thanks a lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

This is a dangerous thread. I like the grey and the blue.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

babbsky said:


> Nice @Sambation great combo. I also have the Uncle Seiko Tire Tread 22mm on my 775... I'm wondering if yours is soft rubber like his waffle or stiff.. I have to mould mine in hot water cup as it's stiff. Thanks a lot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quite soft but not as soft as the waffle, I'm letting it break in by wear.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Recondriver (Jul 25, 2020)

MJK737 said:


> I caught the tiger and he hollered! It was a tough choice, SPB143 OR SPB149? The decision pics at the AD, 143:
> View attachment 15374352
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the beautiful watch. Funny, I also compared my 149 to the Sub (which I don't have but it's the quintessential diver). I think the 149 holds its own by comparison. Wish I could've gotten a discount!

Cheers,
jd


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

Recondriver said:


> Congrats on the beautiful watch. Funny, I also compared my 149 to the Sub (which I don't have but it's the quintessential diver). I think the 149 holds its own by comparison. Wish I could've gotten a discount!
> 
> Cheers,
> jd


Thanks, and full disclosure on the dial choice; as a US Navy vet, I'm a sucker for blue and gold!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Gosh, the QC is embarrassing.


It's not QC, it's just sloppy manufacturing tolerances. But, it is indeed embarrassing.


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

I spent an hour in the pool and it passed the water test with flying colors. A couple of more pics for posterity sake.


----------



## scarab1st (Jan 26, 2018)

Twenty-four hours on the wrist and it's running +3spd. I know it's too early to tell whether it stays that way, but one could hope. It's hard to photograph this piece if your goal is to capture its real-life beauty. It really looks much better in the metal than in the pictures. If you're still on the fence, get off it. I think the 149 is a winner.


----------



## sirep (Aug 28, 2019)

Sorry if this has already been discussed in the thread, but how is the hand alignment on your guys’ watch?


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

How does the 149 look on a big wrist? I’m a big guy, and I usually wear 42mm watches. I realize the style and execution of a watch often skew the effective case size. In terms of size, does the 149 wear bigger or smaller than its 40mm size?


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

sirep said:


> Sorry if this has already been discussed in the thread, but how is the hand alignment on your guys' watch?


That is always a big concern of mine especially when buying Seiko watches. Many of the Seikos I've bought have had misaligned hands and I've had to fix them myself. I have to honestly say that I have Seiko's poor quality control to thank for the knowledge I've gained about fixing watches!

Both my 143 and my 149 are aligned pretty well.

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hand alignment is a legitimate concern. I sent back an SLA017 because of this.
I have an incoming 143 and I had the salesperson verify all was good before doing the deal. Fingers crossed


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

jomal66 said:


> Hand alignment is a legitimate concern. I sent back an SLA017 because of this.
> I have an incoming 143 and I had the salesperson verify all was good before doing the deal. Fingers crossed


Misaligned hands on a $4k+ watch...not even sure how that slips through the cracks, except for lackadaisical effort from the assembly and QC line, or the acceptance of a really sh*itty standard of quality by Seiko itself?

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

Hand misalignment happens. Even with exclusive, hand-made brands. Thankfully, hand alignment is a quick fix. Interestingly, it's not something I've encountered in any of the dozen+ Seiko watches I've owned (other issues, mostly regulation, sure... ).


----------



## scarab1st (Jan 26, 2018)

sirep said:


> Sorry if this has already been discussed in the thread, but how is the hand alignment on your guys' watch?


Demmit. Now that you've mentioned it, the hour hand of my 149 does not completely align with the index until about 2-3 minutes past. Not too bummed about it since I didn't even notice it until someone pointed it out, but this issue should not exist especially at this price point. It's disappointing but not surprising; we know this about Seiko. So remind me again, please, why we keep doing this to ourselves. ?

(PS: In fairness to Seiko though, my Submariner had the same problem; bought new from an AD. I had to bring it to RSC; I was told it was within Rolex tolerances but they gladly fixed it. Difference with Seiko is that misalignments are a much more common problem.)


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

Speaking of alignment, does the bezel hit true North? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sirep (Aug 28, 2019)

Steeltown said:


> Speaking of alignment, does the bezel hit true North?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The bezel alignment on mine is pretty spot on. The hand alignment on mine is about 2 minutes before. Since it's off at the repair center I'll mention it to them whenever I get that email.


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

scarab1st said:


> View attachment 15374742
> 
> 
> Twenty-four hours on the wrist and it's running +3spd. I know it's too early to tell whether it stays that way, but one could hope. It's hard to photograph this piece if your goal is to capture its real-life beauty. It really looks much better in the metal than in the pictures. If you're still on the fence, get off it. I think the 149 is a winner.





scarab1st said:


> View attachment 15374742
> 
> 
> Twenty-four hours on the wrist and it's running +3spd. I know it's too early to tell whether it stays that way, but one could hope. It's hard to photograph this piece if your goal is to capture its real-life beauty. It really looks much better in the metal than in the pictures. If you're still on the fence, get off it. I think the 149 is a winner.


I'm at +2 s/PD but I'm not holding my breath. I fully expect to take it down to my AD in about a month for regulation.


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

Steeltown said:


> How does the 149 look on a big wrist? I'm a big guy, and I usually wear 42mm watches. I realize the style and execution of a watch often skew the effective case size. In terms of size, does the 149 wear bigger or smaller than its 40mm size?


My wrist is a little over 7 3/4" and I think it wears fine.


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

sirep said:


> Sorry if this has already been discussed in the thread, but how is the hand alignment on your guys' watch?


Appears normal on mine.


----------



## KonradB (Jul 27, 2020)

I am still amazed how god this watch is at this price point. Few months ago I sold Black Bay Black, mostly because of the thickness. It had much better movement for sure, dial was a bit better finished (markers, hands). Bracelet felt more solid. With that being said, to me this Seiko on a wrist feels like a better watch overall. Design is almost spot on (they could use a frame around date window), very good finishing. I like toolwatches with a bit of elegance and Seiko nailed it.


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

jeffing said:


> Had a bit of fun doing some product shot over the weekend. What's better than comparing the 143 against these 051 and 079!
> 
> Been a week since I got the 143 and is running about +15s/day. Hope it'll settle down a bit more.
> 
> View attachment 15365572


Awesome shot dude, thanks for sharing. It's wild to see the 44mm MM200 appear smaller than the 40mm Spb143.

It's cool to see all the bracelets side by side as well and see how they differ.


----------



## GazzSteiko (Nov 7, 2019)

Why is everyone so wound up (pun) by bezel alignment issues and not so concerned about the slight bracelet to lug gap? Are we setting too high a standard on one aspect and ignoring other things that we'd feel equally frustrated by if we have it the same level of attention?

I received my 149 from AD yesterday and I am absolutely smitten. No issues with alignment when viewed from a normal wrist sideglance (who reads the time directly front on under their nose?) and a few extra seconds a day are happily corrected following the wind, hack and reset routine I follow with my daily piece of choice.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

MJK737 said:


> I'm at +2 s/PD but I'm not holding my breath. I fully expect to take it down to my AD in about a month for regulation.


I've had both the 143 and the 149 for a few weeks now. Both have been running completely erratic. This seems to be my usual experience with Seiko. I ordered the Horotech mini press to open up the case backs because for whatever reason these ones are extremely tight. I plan to regulate them both myself... It's just easier and it saves me money.

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

Having worn it non-stop for a full week now, I really love this watch. Something about the full package just works, even considering the QC issues and poor-by-design clasp. The 149 is the only limited edition I've bought of any brand and I was second guessing the extra cost before it arrived but I'm really glad I went for it.

I don't think it has the same objective quality as a $4k Black Bay, but I do enjoy wearing it more. Comparing it more fairly to my Squale 50, its not technically as good but I enjoy wearing it more. Comparing it to my vintage Seamaster 300... I enjoy wearing it more.

I think finding a strap you like is key.

Here's mine on a Geckota tropic and a Phenomnato.






























But my favorite is still the mesh:


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

And it seems I'm settling into a pretty consistent 12+/day, which again is the worst of all my divers, including the 55 yr old Seamaster... but ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Iron swan said:


> Awesome shot dude, thanks for sharing. It's wild to see the 44mm MM200 appear smaller than the 40mm Spb143.
> 
> It's cool to see all the bracelets side by side as well and see how they differ.


It does not, You can clearly see the MM200 is bigger.


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

I figured out the electronic gizmo my AD provided as swag. At first I thought it was a flash drive which I would have zero need for as I'm an IT challenged caveman. Upon further inspection, it turns out to be a travel battery that actually supports my IPhone and iPad. Pretty cool!


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

pics from today, some showing the bracelet gap between the lugs, the gap is ever so slight, makes putting on and removing the bracelet easier









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

I wouldn't even notice that, let alone consider it an issue. And those end links seem to fit with the lugs a whole lot better than I remember on the SLA017.


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

This is my second full day with my 149. I find the bracelet very comfortable and secure with no hair pulling. There is a slight bump at the divers extension but it doesn’t bother me. I’m not sure if it can be easily removed as I have no use for it. None of my divers stay on the bracelet if I’m wearing my wetsuit, I always choose a zulu for ocean duty. The gap between the lugs is barely noticeable to me. Overall for the money I think Seiko did a commendable job.


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Gotta say I love the 149. Had the SLA017 and sold it as I never bonded with it. Loving this one right off the bat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maithree (Jan 17, 2013)

Predictabilly said:


> if you're talking about the "diver" style 5kx I'm going to highly highly disagree with you there.
> 
> I think the watches have been met with universal panning (from enthusiasts anyways) as it's a fake dive watch with no screw down crew and not an ISO certified diver like the SKX. Really don't understand why they did that, at all. If they made them actual divers with the update then people would have loved them and I would own one right now.


To be clear I'm saying the 5kx was introduced due to near universal praise of the SKX007(011/009/013 etc) from watch media as being a great beater diver.

Except 5kx, agreed, is a lot less of a watch. Not ISO diver, reduced water resistance etc.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

denisd said:


> Cool, you're going to enjoy the mini.
> View attachment 15374424
> 
> In my experience, when Seiko claims 100m WR on one of its watches, it's not a figure of speech. I know that swimming with a non-screw-down crown model is daunting but have seen 1960s skin diver watches tested for 200m WR (new gaskets all around) and perform flawlessly despite having push/pull crowns. You need just remember to not pull the crown underwater ?


nice mini turtle! Im Getting the Same one on bracelet.
I know I know but it still doesn't give me peace of mind haha.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Maithree said:


> To be clear I'm saying the 5kx was introduced due to near universal praise of the SKX007(011/009/013 etc) from watch media as being a great beater diver.
> 
> Except 5kx, agreed, is a lot less of a watch. Not ISO diver, reduced water resistance etc.


sorry my bad!! I agree with you on that one then!


----------



## JC_99 (Dec 31, 2016)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> I have both the 143 and the 149 and I've been monitoring the movement behavior since I received them a couple weeks ago.
> 
> I'm finding that on a full wind, the amplitude has been in the 230s and the rate has been all over the place - even in a static, dial-up position. However, once I've given them a full wind and let them settle for about 12 to 24 hours, the amplitude goes up to 270-300 and the rate becomes much more stable.
> 
> Is there any explanation for this, and is anyone experiencing the same?


I have the 149, got it about 3 weeks ago. I've been wearing it lots, it's only been allowed to run down once. On the wrist it's worked out to +6.6 per day over a full 7 days. Today I decided to throw it on the Timegrapher, expecting to see a pretty good trace from the 6R35. Turns out mine is doing about the same thing as yours.

Ummm . . . . about 1hr after a full wind (115 turns) and face up I'm getting this: it varies anywhere from +4 to +17spd, and from 237 to 254 amplitude. The beat error goes from 0.1 to 0.0 and back slowly. It goes up, it goes down, etc etc. This has continued for 3.5 hours so far.

I did NOT expect this. Having had, ah, I'll say 'several' Seikos- 6R15's, 4R35/36's, 7S26, I thought it would be pretty stable. Most of them pick a rate and stay with it; they look very boring on the Timegrapher. This one's not boring at all- it's definitely a wanderer.

Could it be that it's just new and needs more time to break in and settle down? I just haven't seen any of my watches change their rate so much with no provocation. (And I get that it's not really 'so much,' it's just surprising to me that the variation continues to happen.)

I also want to see what it looks like after ~12 hours of running, if it smooths out a little and/or shows a better amplitude.


----------



## dontomaso (Nov 16, 2014)

I got my 149 yesterday. It looks fantastic, wears beautifully, runs +2s/d, but:


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Yikes.. Why is Seiko allowed to get away with these constant Quality issues?


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

I was waiting for the 149 to drop in the UK but this thread has done a fantastic job or turning me away from this watch. I'm really doubting the purchase now due to the sheer quantity of issues.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

kyle1234c said:


> I was waiting for the 149 to drop in the UK but this thread has done a fantastic job or turning me away from this watch. I'm really doubting the purchase now due to the sheer quantity of issues.


Agreed, I'm staying well away from this mess


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

kyle1234c said:


> I was waiting for the 149 to drop in the UK but this thread has done a fantastic job or turning me away from this watch. I'm really doubting the purchase now due to the sheer quantity of issues.


No kidding. I was eagerly awaiting local ADs to get their allotment in, but my enthusiasm has definitely been tempered. I will not buy unless I see the watch in person prior to purchase and get a decent discount. I love the design and it seems the finishing is amazing, but the performance of the movement is disappointing. I realize this is super small sample size theater, but this thread is not encouraging.


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

dontomaso said:


> I got my 149 yesterday. It looks fantastic, wears beautifully, runs +2s/d, but:
> View attachment 15377230
> View attachment 15377231


Sorry, could you point the problem or at least describe it?


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Meh. Just remember the negatives are the most vocal. Mine has zero issues and is running +4spd. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

jsohal said:


> Meh. Just remember the negatives are the most vocal. Mine has zero issues and is running +4spd.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure, And this is a tiny forum compared to the world that's not on it.


----------



## dontomaso (Nov 16, 2014)

6L35 said:


> Sorry, could you point the problem or at least describe it?


Sorry. The minute hand is scratched and miscolored, the bezel and the pip is misaligned and there is a dent on the triangle in the upper right side of the pip. I bought it from a local AD so I have no doubt that it will all be fixed but Seikos QC is still bad, especially considering this is a $1600 watch.


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

jsohal said:


> Meh. Just remember the negatives are the most vocal. Mine has zero issues and is running +4spd.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm with you. I'm pretty happy with mine as well. Actually I'm very impressed for the price. A public service announcement to anyone interested: My Submariner has a little back play in the bezel action, and my Seamaster has a little more back play in the bezel action. Not quite as much as my 149, but it's apples to oranges...









P.S. That 2254.50 shot is just for you "Bosun"!


----------



## magic man (Sep 29, 2018)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> I was looking at the Steeldive 6105 homages on IG....for a little over $100 USD, ceramic insert, sapphire, insane lume, and perfect alignment, that price is insane. I also have the SPB-151 on pre-order from an AD... Unfortunately, I don't have high hopes that I'll be happy with it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


I have the 151 and it's perfect. No issues at all and runs at +3


----------



## magic man (Sep 29, 2018)

rcorreale said:


> Better size, better movement, better bracelet, better crystal, better bezel and better overall design aesthetics = higher price.
> 
> And I like my Willard-X way better than my Turtle so to me it's worth it.


I agree, I have a 775 turtle, which is a great beater, but not in the same league as my new 151 Willard


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

dontomaso said:


> Sorry. The minute hand is scratched and miscolored, the bezel and the pip is misaligned and there is a dent on the triangle in the upper right side of the pip. I bought it from a local AD so I have no doubt that it will all be fixed but Seikos QC is still bad, especially considering this is a $1600 watch.


The damage in the minute hand and the dent in the pip are unacceptable. Thanks for pointing.


----------



## GazzSteiko (Nov 7, 2019)

Has anyone else noted the quality of the strap hardware? I believe it is exactly the same as what has been used for the new SLAs, which I'd assume is ever-brilliant steel to match the case.

First time this has been used by Seiko, so another big tick for the 149.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

jsohal said:


> Meh. Just remember the negatives are the most vocal. Mine has zero issues and is running +4spd.


You should share a photo of your perfectly aligned watch, to counteract the negative reports.


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

mleok said:


> You should share a photo of your perfectly aligned watch, to counteract the negative reports.


Reports without cenital pics doesn't count.


----------



## GazzSteiko (Nov 7, 2019)

+7s after 2 days, and only +4s alongside a COSC movement. No complaints here.


----------



## scarab1st (Jan 26, 2018)

Three days in and my 149 is running at +1spd. Wore it straight for 2.5 days and left it overnight crown up. Resting position doesn't seem to affect accuracy. I know this will likely change for the worse so I'm just relishing the moment when my 149 is still better than COSC. Haha!

Tried it on brown leather and black US waffle but neither of them sings to me as well as the supplied blue rubber does. I might try the bracelet someday but that's not happening anytime soon.


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

As I type this, my 149 is bang on after 3 days of 24/7 wear but there's a caveat. It loses about 1-2 seconds during the day but gains 1-2 seconds while I'm sleeping. I don't expect this accuracy to last but I'm certainly enjoying it. On a side note, as a limited addition, there is no serial number that I can find in order to decipher the production date, just the limited edition number ie. xxxx/5500 on the case back and paperwork. What do the Siekopros have to say?


----------



## wagenx (Dec 30, 2010)

Like a couple of other posters here, I bought both the 149 and the 143 and they are very consistent (+ 3-5 seconds on the wrist and on my winder). The bezel on my 143 feels almost like a friction bezel, so it's not as smooth with crisp clicks as the 149, but it's good enough. Perhaps I have lower expectations, or maybe it's the fact that I don't buy a $1000 Seiko watch and look at it with a high magnifcation loupe, they are damn perfect to me.

I hear posters saying repeatedly that they don't have these issues with Casios. Great, why don't you jump over and show everyone love on the Casio forum how awesome they are instead of reiterating over and over on this forum why they won't buy one of these watches? Why anyone do that over and over? I haven't gone onto the IWC forum and explained why I've sold every IWC I've owned, or Omega, or Oris (yet I do still love the history of IWC). There is enough negativity around today, I figure I'll share some pictures of mine, which are awesome (to me).





































OH DAMN, I just noticed my 149 bezel is off by 3 minutes! I guess I could move the bezel a bit, or instead I could just complain on this forum. For anyone buying one, I'd suggest having a backup plan. If it's not to your liking, have a watchmaker who can adjust it (cheaply), or buy through a dealer with a decent return policy. Or- like me- Support your local watchmaker, he needs a few bucks. I've gotten to know my local watchmaker and I will visit his house where he has equipment in the basement to adjust watches in real time in front of me (which is awesome). I havne't had to do that with these watches, but not a big deal if it happens. Many have rightly suggested (a really crazy idea) go visit a watch shop in person and buy it there after you inspect it with with your microscope. No risk there.

For me- these are just kickass watches, a nod to history with a feel of the 62mas, but better (in many ways). I will say I'm surprised in person, and on the wrist, how very similar these watches are. They look very different in photos, yet on the wrist they are much closer than I would have imagined. They need to be in the light to really see the color difference. I still haven't adjusted either bracelet yet, I may do that this week, but I'm just a nut for a comfortable strap that's broken in and very comfortable. The blue strap is an Erica's Original and the Bond strap is just a cheap one I had. I think the grey 143 dial would pop with a khaki or green strap.

Summary- For me, the only issue is one bezel feels perfect, the other is a bit tight. However, once I turn the bezels to time my sprinklers, my steaks, or hopefully a real dive in Jamaica or Cayman Islands (postponed to next year)- time moves just the same, and it doesn't really matter if it is a fraction of a hair off.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Ryan1881 said:


> Yikes.. Why is Seiko allowed to get away with these constant Quality issues?


Good question. People need to start returning such problematic seikos back to the ADs en masse, maybe then Seiko will start hearing reports that their QC is posing a problem.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

X2-Elijah said:


> Good question. People need to start returning such problematic seikos back to the ADs en masse, maybe then Seiko will start hearing reports that their QC is posing a problem.


I have considered just purchasing a bunch of them at once, and returning all but the best one...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I sampled 2 of the new MAS reissues today. I was impressed with the case finishing but both of these examples aesthetically did nothing for me. The LE was bland and the gilt was quite cheesy. If you are going to buy one the grey dial is probably the one to go for. I though the bezel insert is a tad too wide for the size of the dial.


----------



## Godfather111 (May 18, 2018)

I'd go for the grey SPB143 one too. They're still selling at msrp with no discount. I wonder when the prices will soften.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Galaga said:


> I sampled 2 of the new MAS reissues today. I was impressed with the case finishing but both of these examples aesthetically did nothing for me. The LE was bland and the gilt was quite cheesy. If you are going to buy one the grey dial is probably the one to go for. I though the bezel insert is a tad too wide for the size of the dial.


I haven't tried it out in the metal, but all the photos do sort of indicate that the bezel is a tad bit too wide. I just feel that Seiko intentionally messed around with the proportions of the 62MAS design on the SPB14X, so that there would be an incentive to upsell to their SLA037.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

My modded Seiko SKX has more character than the MAS reissues and doesn’t cost as much as an entry level Swiss diver.


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

Iron swan said:


> Awesome shot dude, thanks for sharing. It's wild to see the 44mm MM200 appear smaller than the 40mm Spb143.
> 
> It's cool to see all the bracelets side by side as well and see how they differ.


Thanks. The 143 wears bigger than the MM200 to me somehow. Comparatively, the MM200 just wraps around my wrist while the 143 sits tall. Probably it wasn't captured well but the case and bracelet of 143 is a shade darker than the other two which I much prefer.


----------



## remkow (Dec 13, 2015)

Well, I've been wearing mine for 4 days now since sizing the bracelet. At -5sec/day each day so far; will see how that goes!

Design wise, I actually disagree with some of the comments. This is not an attempt at a re-issue, if you want that you've got the SLA 017/037 to choose from. Rather, this is a new design, which takes queues from the 62MAS archetype. Seeing it side to side with the Sub and Seamaster, I feel the design and proportions hold their own: you are getting something different, yet still unmistakably Seiko with the nice blocky indices etc. I agree that in photos the bezel looks just a touch too wide (or much too wide if you think you are buying a 62MAS re-issue), but in person I genuinely don't have that impression in the way I had from photos.

As I've mentioned previously, I have a smaller wrist at 6 inches or so, but this diver sits on my wrist nice and low, is not top heavy and does not overwhelm with it's bulk. To me: that is worth it, and with a smaller wrist- I couldn't get along with most of the Tudor or Omega offerings.

Obviously, there are a bunch of very cheap homage watches which can get you a 60's diver look: and that is all well and good- but they are homages to something else. This one is it's own thing, a new design which references some Seiko traits from the past. And in that, I regard it as a success (it is the first Seiko I have ever bought).

Obviously, there are serious QC issues as we have all seen here repeatedly: although as always it is very hard to know how widespread they really are. At any rate: I have learned my lesson from this very long thread- I got lucky with a perfectly aligned and finished example, but would not buy a watch like this online in future, but would buy it in person (not like Seiko dealers are hard to find).


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

I think the brutish bezel balances the delicacy of the case. It is a matter of design. The new Willard has a brutish case, and the thin bezel compensates the design.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Update on my SPB149 from post #2,263:

Timed it for a week (after a precautionary demagnetization) and it was running at +13-14 seconds a day.

I took the watch to my local watchmaker (old school Polish guy that immigrated to Australia with a Poljot on his wrist) hoping for a quick bezel fix. He put the watch on the timegrapher and tested it in several positions and the look on his face made me think "Oh, here we go". He basically said "Look, send it in to Seiko under warranty. The movement is all over the place. Get the bezel fixed at the same time." So my watchmaker is sending it off to Seiko for a warranty service and that's where I'm at right now.

You can't get angry anymore. It's just a bad kind of funny and the price of entry for Seiko ownership at this point.
So, well done Seiko for successfully managing my expectations.
Or something.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

double post


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

Some people seem to take any criticism of this watch (an inanimate object) as personal. The very reason anyone is here is because they like the watch, in particular the heritage and what appears to be very nice case finishing. However, the sheer number of horror stories across the movement, bezel, bezel pip, rusty hands, general finishing and QC is an odd thing to defend. I don't think anyone should think it unreasonable to expect a regulated movement and a centred bezel pip. If you like to keep being mugged by a huge corporation then carry on. I am still very interested in this watch but its a shame one can't order online and expect a reasonable product in this day and age.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

kyle1234c said:


> Some people seem to take any criticism of this watch (an inanimate object) as personal. The very reason anyone is here is because they like the watch, in particular the heritage and what appears to be very nice case finishing. However, the sheer number of horror stories across the movement, bezel, bezel pip, rusty hands, general finishing and QC is an odd thing to defend. I don't think anyone should think it unreasonable to expect a regulated movement and a centred bezel pip. If you like to keep being mugged by a huge corporation then carry on. I am still very interested in this watch but its a shame one can't order online and expect a reasonable product in this day and age.


Exactly. I consider it useful information which enables me to make a better informed purchase.

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

mleok said:


> I haven't tried it out in the metal, but all the photos do sort of indicate that the bezel is a tad bit too wide. I just feel that Seiko intentionally messed around with the proportions of the 62MAS design on the SPB14X, so that there would be an incentive to upsell to their SLA037.


No, I'm fairly sure it's the 6R35 movement that does that job.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Earthjade said:


> No, I'm fairly sure it's the 6R35 movement that does that job.


Haha, I could live with the 6R35 if moving up to the (unadjusted) 8L55 required a $5K upcharge.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

remkow said:


> Obviously, there are a bunch of very cheap homage watches which can get you a 60's diver look: and that is all well and good- but they are homages to something else. This one is it's own thing, a new design which references some Seiko traits from the past. And in that, I regard it as a success (it is the first Seiko I have ever bought).


I would argue that watches like the Heimdallr are copies, and the SPB14X are homages.


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Exactly. I consider it useful information which enables me to make a better informed purchase.
> 
> Instagram: watch_it_captain


Yep. I'm very interested in learning about this watch from my perspective as a potential buyer. I like the 149, but for $1,400 or $1,500, it has to deliver much more value than a $700 or $800 watch would provide. The QC issues are very material to the purchase analysis. I know ADs are fairly easy to find for an in-person inspection, but I've been really limiting interactions during COVID, so maxing out online research and valuable forum intel is very helpful. No offense to anyone who bought these watches; they're obviously nice timepieces. We forum members are a critical lot, though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

So - please give the Verdict (so far): the 149: Is it worth $1,400?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Steeltown said:


> So - please give the Verdict (so far): the 149: Is it worth $1,400??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's up to you, But with all these horror stories I will be going for a Rado captain cook or Oris instead.


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

This weekend my local AD began to announce the 63MAS and the Willards on his webpage. Unfortunately I am on my anual vacation trip in the middle of nowhere and from the feedback from WUS I won't dare to buy them without inspecting them first, so I'll have to wait til I return home. Meanwhile I am enjoying my Astron with zero defects and perfect time.

Cheers!


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

kyle1234c said:


> Some people seem to take any criticism of this watch (an inanimate object) as personal. The very reason anyone is here is because they like the watch, in particular the heritage and what appears to be very nice case finishing. However, the sheer number of horror stories across the movement, bezel, bezel pip, rusty hands, general finishing and QC is an odd thing to defend. I don't think anyone should think it unreasonable to expect a regulated movement and a centred bezel pip. If you like to keep being mugged by a huge corporation then carry on. I am still very interested in this watch but its a shame one can't order online and expect a reasonable product in this day and age.


Gee, I don't know. Why would someone who enjoys their watch take it personally when you tell they were "mugged by a huge corporation"?

I don't mind seeing negative perceptions and complaints regarding Seiko's quality control (both valid complaints), but I do question why a few posters have told us at least 10-15 times that the watch is a hot mess and that they will not be buying it. We know. We heard you.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

kyle1234c said:


> Some people seem to take any criticism of this watch (an inanimate object) as personal. The very reason anyone is here is because they like the watch, in particular the heritage and what appears to be very nice case finishing. However, the sheer number of horror stories across the movement, bezel, bezel pip, rusty hands, general finishing and QC is an odd thing to defend. I don't think anyone should think it unreasonable to expect a regulated movement and a centred bezel pip. If you like to keep being mugged by a huge corporation then carry on. I am still very interested in this watch but its a shame one can't order online and expect a reasonable product in this day and age.


But but but _*mah Seyko*_!

People are always slow to acknowledge problems with the things they have affection for.


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

NS1 said:


> Gee, I don't know. Why would someone who enjoys their watch take it personally when you tell they were "mugged by a huge corporation"?
> 
> I don't mind seeing negative perceptions and complaints regarding Seiko's quality control (both valid complaints), but I do question why a few posters have told us at least 10-15 times that the watch is a hot mess and that they will not be buying it. We know. We heard you.


You know, it is their agenda: We all have to be taught that Seiko is too expensive and poorly made til we'll have learnt it's jumping the shark. Funny thing is that Seiko will not drop the prices despite their efforts, because people keep buying from them as the competitors are even more expensive. Maybe Seiko will improve a bit its QC thanks to them, though.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

NS1 said:


> Gee, I don't know. Why would someone who enjoys their watch take it personally when you tell they were "mugged by a huge corporation"?


Maybe you're beginning to understand how Rolex owners feel when we're constantly being told on this forum that we're sheep taken in by marketing...


----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

Steeltown said:


> So - please give the Verdict (so far): the 149: Is it worth $1,400??


I'll answer this way: I love the design and seem to have gotten pretty lucky in terms QC and timekeeping. I wouldn't part with it right now if someone offered $200 above what I paid.


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

Make no mistake. We are ALL getting rolled hard by watch retailers. The markup is criminal. BUT, we choose to spend our time and money this way. In any event, there’s no reason to stop critiquing watch quality and sharing info. The combined knowledge base of the forum is priceless. Don’t pull punches at the risk of someone getting butt hurt or regretful of their purchase. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JC_99 (Dec 31, 2016)

JC_99 said:


> I have the 149, got it about 3 weeks ago. I've been wearing it lots, it's only been allowed to run down once. On the wrist it's worked out to +6.6 per day over a full 7 days. Today I decided to throw it on the Timegrapher, expecting to see a pretty good trace from the 6R35. Turns out mine is doing about the same thing as yours.
> 
> Ummm . . . . about 1hr after a full wind (115 turns) and face up I'm getting this: it varies anywhere from +4 to +17spd, and from 237 to 254 amplitude. The beat error goes from 0.1 to 0.0 and back slowly. It goes up, it goes down, etc etc. This has continued for 3.5 hours so far.
> 
> ...


UPDATE: After 24 hours, no change. It's still consistently inconsistent. Not wildly, but to me it seems odd. It makes me wonder how it will be long-term. The basic issue is: for about a minute it speeds up, then for the next minute it slows down. This is not 100% consistent, since there are occasional jumps from say, +4 to +11 in 12 seconds (also downwards, also within 12 seconds). Could there be something in the gear train that is influencing the speed periodically? I'm wondering if there's oil on a wheel where it shouldn't be, or a jewel is binding/bent shaft (arbor?), or similar.
Does anyone else see similar variations? I'd feel better if I knew it wasn't just happening on mine.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

JC_99 said:


> UPDATE: After 24 hours, no change. It's still consistently inconsistent. Not wildly, but to me it seems odd. It makes me wonder how it will be long-term. The basic issue is: for about a minute it speeds up, then for the next minute it slows down. This is not 100% consistent, since there are occasional jumps from say, +4 to +11 in 12 seconds (also downwards, also within 12 seconds). Could there be something in the gear train that is influencing the speed periodically? I'm wondering if there's oil on a wheel where it shouldn't be, or a jewel is binding/bent shaft (arbor?), or similar.
> Does anyone else see similar variations? I'd feel better if I knew it wasn't just happening on mine.


I assume this is on a Timegrapher? Typically, a movement takes maybe about 20 seconds to settle down when you change its position, but if it has been resting in a particular position for a while, then it shouldn't vary too dramatically from minute to minute.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

dontomaso said:


> I got my 149 yesterday. It looks fantastic, wears beautifully, runs +2s/d, but:
> View attachment 15377230
> View attachment 15377231


Wow that's bad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

Steeltown said:


> So - please give the Verdict (so far): the 149: Is it worth $1,400??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I certainly believe so. I will admit though that some of these QC reports are tough to explain away. This shouldn't happen frequently on a 1400 dollar watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

Just spoke to an AD who has a 149 but claims they are prohibited by Seiko from offering a discount. Surprised to hear that some forum folk have gotten ADs down from MSRP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

All the bickering so i'm just going to keep posting pictures. Back on the rubber, this is just my favorite strap option at the moment!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## remkow (Dec 13, 2015)

mleok said:


> I would argue that watches like the Heimdallr are copies, and the SPB14X are homages.


Interesting- I would think of the SLA 017/037 as homages (they certainly are not copies as such), and these SPB's as new designs which riff off some traditional Seiko traits. And an excellent design it is too!


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

Steeltown said:


> Just spoke to an AD who has a 149 but claims they are prohibited by Seiko from offering a discount. Surprised to hear that some forum folk have gotten ADs down from MSRP
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have people been getting discounts? I may have missed it in this long thread but I recall someone saying their AD claimed they could once they got them in, but not that it was something that has actually happened?

I paid exactly the price printed on the hang tag...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Steeltown said:


> So - please give the Verdict (so far): the 149: Is it worth $1,400??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not a chance it is. It's worth half that price.


----------



## remkow (Dec 13, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Not a chance it is. It's worth half that price.


Dunno that anyone can give such a black and white answer. As with any watch, you need to have it on your wrist to see if it works for you- clearly you didn't think so.

Personally, I haven't tried on a diver at <$2000 that I prefer from any brand- actually, make that <$5000. I guess that's why I bought it and you didn't- which is all well and good, but I'm not sure anyone can give such a black and white answer on what essentially is largely going to come down to how much you like the design, and how it wears on your wrist. If you don't, you won't buy it. If you do, you might....


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

I get that it’s subjective - either you like the watch or you don’t - but there is an objective measure of value. If nothing else, you can compare the watch to good watches in the same price range to see if it belongs. Or, compare to watches in higher / lower price ranges to see if it punches above or below its weight. Seems that the sum of the 149’s parts is pretty good. Sapphire crystal with A/R coating, proprietary Seiko-treatment on the stainless 316L steel case and bracelet, includes a silicon strap, decent automatic movement, depth of water resistance, attractive watch, some history, and its limited edition. It probably should have a ceramic bezel insert at that price, rather than brushed steel. Seems like most owners are really happy but for some annoying QC issues that require AD visits to correct. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Not a chance it is. It's worth half that price.


Galahad - Have you tried it out in person? Any input?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

*Galaga


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

Have you guys even what they are listing for one EBay, the 149... some are over $2,500 I think one sold for over 2k today.


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

I guess that’s good news for flippers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scarab1st (Jan 26, 2018)

I agree that there can be an objective measure of the 14x series' value relative to similarly priced or built watches. Based on that measure, the 14x may come short on technical specifications and so one can say that it should be priced a few hundred dollars less. 

The reality in this hobby, however, is that purchases rarely depend on technical specifications alone. Aesthetics, emotion, and other non-tangible factors play a significant, if not greater, role in our choice. That's the case with me and the 62MAS and its recent iterations. I've been on the lookout for one in excellent condition but for now, my SLA017, SPB053, and SPB149 are more than enough.

I'm probably not alone thinking that I'd rather have a technically "inferior" watch that I like than go for something "better" that doesn't sing to me. I won't let a couple of hundred dollars of perceived overpricing get in the way of my enjoyment of my 149. This is, after all, just a hobby, something involving a non-essential product that we got into for fun. So let's not take anything or ourselves too seriously.

Having said that, the QC issues are disappointing. Knowing what I know now, I would probably still have bought it, but only after physically inspecting it. Good thing the defect on mine (misaligned hands) is an easy fix.


----------



## xiv (Sep 30, 2019)

This watch is stunning


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

xiv said:


> This watch is stunning


whoa. It looks so good on a bracelet.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Steeltown said:


> Just spoke to an AD who has a 149 but claims they are prohibited by Seiko from offering a discount. Surprised to hear that some forum folk have gotten ADs down from MSRP
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





fuzzysquid said:


> Have people been getting discounts? I may have missed it in this long thread but I recall someone saying their AD claimed they could once they got them in, but not that it was something that has actually happened?
> 
> I paid exactly the price printed on the hang tag...


I got my 149 for the amount below. It was the only one my Seiko shop guy received and he commented that normally for 5,500 pieces he would have been sent at least 2 or 3 of them. He was puzzled to why he only received 1.

I had asked about the 149 2 months before he got it and followed up with him a few times. I was surprised he offered that much of a discount considering they were selling fast online and for full MSRP or more, but he was true to his word.



vexXed said:


> Just got the call from my local Seiko shop guy and the SPB149J1 is in. He said I can get it for the equivalent of $1,032 USD. Gonna go and pick it up now.
> 
> Bezel triangle/alignment gods... please be straight!


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

vexXed said:


> I got my 149 for the amount below. It was the only one my Seiko shop guy received and he commented that normally for 5,500 pieces he would have been sent at least 2 or 3 of them. He was puzzled to why he only received 1.
> 
> I had asked about the 149 2 months before he got it and followed up with him a few times. I was surprised he offered that much of a discount considering they were selling fast online and for full MSRP or more, but he was true to his word.


well, you make your money on the buy.


----------



## dannyeo (Mar 17, 2020)

Anyone in here has the spb145j1? Hopefully you wont mind sharing some pics, dont see alot of 145j1's around


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Galaga said:


> I sampled 2 of the new MAS reissues today. I was impressed with the case finishing but both of these examples aesthetically did nothing for me. The LE was bland and the gilt was quite cheesy. If you are going to buy one the grey dial is probably the one to go for. I though the bezel insert is a tad too wide for the size of the dial.


That is exactly what bugs me about these. Honestly I prefer the SPB051 & 53 models still.


----------



## ezwatch (Feb 14, 2010)

vexXed said:


> I got my 149 for the amount below. It was the only one my Seiko shop guy received and he commented that normally for 5,500 pieces he would have been sent at least 2 or 3 of them. He was puzzled to why he only received 1.
> 
> I had asked about the 149 2 months before he got it and followed up with him a few times. I was surprised he offered that much of a discount considering they were selling fast online and for full MSRP or more, but he was true to his word.


That's an amazing deal. I was told by an AD in florida that they sold their preorder allotment of 10-12 spb149 long ago and don't anticipate having stock for months due to demand. Maybe your shop is used to discounting seikos and was unaware of the demand? Or for some reason everyone decided to order from the place I contacted lol


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

ezwatch said:


> That's an amazing deal. I was told by an AD in florida that they sold their preorder allotment of 10-12 spb149 long ago and don't anticipate having stock for months due to demand. Maybe your shop is used to discounting seikos and was unaware of the demand? Or for some reason everyone decided to order from the place I contacted lol


Yeah surprising. That's like 24%. Much more than 0%.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

vexXed said:


> I got my 149 for the amount below. It was the only one my Seiko shop guy received and he commented that normally for 5,500 pieces he would have been sent at least 2 or 3 of them. He was puzzled to why he only received 1.
> 
> I had asked about the 149 2 months before he got it and followed up with him a few times. I was surprised he offered that much of a discount considering they were selling fast online and for full MSRP or more, but he was true to his word.


Oh man, nice deal. I was on the fence about waiting for these to cool down a little, but in the end I wanted it enough to not risk all of them selling out. Plus having it now vs _maybe_ a year from now is also worth something to me.

Also, I can't seem to find a bad strap combo:


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

fuzzysquid said:


> Oh man, nice deal. I was on the fence about waiting for these to cool down a little, but in the end I wanted it enough to not risk all of them selling out. Plus having it now vs _maybe_ a year from now is also worth something to me.
> Also, I can't seem to find a bad strap combo:


Strap looks great on there! I wore the rubber predominately but have since returned back to the bracelet this week, really enjoying it. I have a Willard X due in this week and think that'll live on either rubber or NATOs.


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

fuzzysquid said:


> Oh man, nice deal. I was on the fence about waiting for these to cool down a little, but in the end I wanted it enough to not risk all of them selling out. Plus having it now vs _maybe_ a year from now is also worth something to me.
> 
> Also, I can't seem to find a bad strap combo:
> View attachment 15380910


do you have any other strap pics?


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Is it possible to take the divers clasp off or the clasp in general to put another one on? Every Seiko diver I've had I have not liked the divers extension part.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan1881 said:


> Is it possible to take the divers clasp off or the clasp in general to put another one on? Every Seiko diver I've had I have not liked the divers extension part.


Yes, I think there were posts where people have replaced the clasp.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

ezwatch said:


> That's an amazing deal. I was told by an AD in florida that they sold their preorder allotment of 10-12 spb149 long ago and don't anticipate having stock for months due to demand. Maybe your shop is used to discounting seikos and was unaware of the demand? Or for some reason everyone decided to order from the place I contacted lol


I was thinking he may have been unaware of this too. It's a very small shop with just the one guy running it but it is a Seiko AD. Before I purchased it, (and at the risk of messing up my discount, damn my good conscious!) I went back to him after starting to doubt what he said with all the frenzy I was seeing for online purchases. I asked if he was sure he could get me it for that price because they were selling out online and for full MSRP. He replied with a very casual "Yep, no problem, I've got your contact and will call you once it's in". Then he did.



Steeltown said:


> Yeah surprising. That's like 24%. Much more than 0%.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With all the hype it doesn't surprise me that some AD's won't give discounts but I'm pretty sure that would be their own policy. I very much doubt Seiko told them to say no discounts otherwise I wouldn't have gotten a discount on mine.



fuzzysquid said:


> Oh man, nice deal. I was on the fence about waiting for these to cool down a little, but in the end I wanted it enough to not risk all of them selling out. Plus having it now vs _maybe_ a year from now is also worth something to me.


I was tempted to do the same a number of times but I realised there was no way they were all going to be sold online exclusively. There had to be an allocation to AD's eventually and that 5,500 was not a small number for an LE. I made a mental note of the serial numbers some people had posted from various sources to get an idea of how close they were to 'running out' (assuming they were distributed for sale in order from 0 to 5,500 that is) and noticed that around the late 1,000's to 2,000+ mark they started making their way in to AD's.

I'm guessing there are still about half of them out there. Then again, if certain ranges in the LE number have been sent to countries that don't speak English and aren't on English speaking watch forums, then we can't see someone posting about number 5,499.

I agree that a price has to be paid for having a watch earlier rather than later with the risk of it not being available. For this watch I took the risk and those 2 months of waiting while seeing everyone post about their 149 here was killing me!


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

Ok escapement and watch posted an awesome strap video for the 149.


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

barewrist said:


> Ok escapement and watch posted an awesome strap video for the 149.


Thanks for the share. Was pondering of getting the tropic strap but the video saved me from spending. I couldn't get pass those flat-end lugs. They should made it similar to those rounded end like the Isofrane.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

These wear great on tropic


----------



## scarab1st (Jan 26, 2018)

No 62MAS, no problem.


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 15381286
> View attachment 15381291


Love that shark mesh. Beautiful.


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

barewrist said:


> Ok escapement and watch posted an awesome strap video for the 149.


Thanks barewrist. Helpful video clip and a good look at the 149.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simey83 (May 27, 2014)

This one ain't leaving my wrist for a looooong time! (Except when I take it off ). My new "beater". Really, really solid piece!


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

I know this is picky, but why isn’t the crown signed on these watches? There is no logo or indication that it is a Seiko. Weird. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

scarab1st said:


> No 62MAS, no problem.
> 
> View attachment 15381744


Wow. That's an awesome collection.


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

Steeltown said:


> I know this is picky, but why isn't the crown signed on these watches? There is no logo or indication that it is a Seiko. Weird.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I remember reading somewhere mentioning Prospex line doesn't come with signed crown but Presage line does. I'm happy to be corrected though


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Personally I like the circular brushing on the crown more than it being broken up by a 'S', adds a nice visual contrast to the parallel brushing on the case side. Besides, Seiko is already on the front and back why do you need to be reminded on the side as well?



Steeltown said:


> I know this is picky, but why isn't the crown signed on these watches? There is no logo or indication that it is a Seiko. Weird.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

tiki5698 said:


> Personally I like the circular brushing on the crown more than it being broken up by a 'S', adds a nice visual contrast to the parallel brushing on the case side. Besides, Seiko is already on the front and back why do you need to be reminded on the side as well?


I get your point, and the circular brushing is attractive, but the absence of a logo on the crown - a spot where there is nearly always a signature on fine watches - makes it look a bit generic. In some ways, the crown signature is reassuring. Personally, I like to see signatures on the dial, case back, crown, and clasp. In fact, I hate wide long plain steel clasps with no signature. Looks boring and generic / aftermarket, and just provides more area for visible desk diver scratches. Anyway, the Seiko "S" on the crown is nothing special per se, but it is a signature.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

You can get a signed crown on an invicta and lots of lower end watches so I don't think fine watches have a monopoly on them. We all value things differently ?



Steeltown said:


> ...but the absence of a logo on the crown - a spot where there is nearly always a signature on fine watches - makes it look a bit generic. In some ways, the crown signature is reassuring. Personally, I like to see signatures on the dial, case back, crown, and clasp.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scarab1st (Jan 26, 2018)

Signed or unsigned crown is fine with me. What I would have wanted is an applied (or at least printed) frame on the date window. The area around it seems too bare compared to the applied (or stamped?) indices.


----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

Feeling blue









(click for full-size)


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

another strap, this one from Borealis showed up today and took about 2 months to get to me

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

Anybody have both an Omega SMP (any modern SMP) and this limited edition Seiko SBP149? I’d like to know how it compares - especially how it wears and feels on the wrist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sirep (Aug 28, 2019)

scarab1st said:


> No 62MAS, no problem.
> 
> View attachment 15381744


What's the model of the blue one on the left?


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

tiki5698 said:


> Personally I like the circular brushing on the crown more than it being broken up by a 'S', adds a nice visual contrast to the parallel brushing on the case side. Besides, Seiko is already on the front and back why do you need to be reminded on the side as well?


Agreed. As someone who hates overbranding, I definitely prefer the plain crown. I don't need the name/logo on every corner and surface of the watch.


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

Steeltown said:


> Anybody have both an Omega SMP (any modern SMP) and this limited edition Seiko SBP149? I'd like to know how it compares - especially how it wears and feels on the wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not the most current iterations but you get the gist:









Weight and comfort wise they all wear about the same. I prefer the bezel action and design on my 149 over the Seamasters.


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

Thanks MJK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Looks are subjective but I like the look of the Seiko more to.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Few more strap options


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Just got mine today! A couple of observations then a question.

First, got lucky, my bezel pip lines up at 12!

Second, does not feel different bthan the SLA017 that I owned at one point. In fact, I think it sits a little lower, but I might be imagining that.

Third, the width of the bezel insert is better proportioned to the dial in person than in pictures in which it looks like it slightly overwhelms the dial.

Last, very smooth transaction through Gnomon, who included a complimentary grey NATO and microfiber cloth which was nice.

My question is whether any of you guys that bought yours from Gnomon got hit with customs fees. So far I haven't received any customs bill and I'm hoping one won't pop up later. Mine shipped via DHL. Thanks.










Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## collinruth24 (Jul 10, 2018)

I find that there isn’t enough love for the SPB145J1, and that’s a shame. I think the brown dial with the aged lume will actually look pretty awesome. I think I’d be my pick too. Otherwise the grey!


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

Seems like the gray 143 is every bit as sought after as the blue 149 limited edition, maybe even more


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

To any owners whose 63 Mas' have settled, how are they presently running? As expected, my 149 suddenly sped up after about a week. It went from bang on to about + 12 s p/d. She's like a young thoroughbred, ready to run! 









I just love how the dial changes color depending on the light. It goes from gray to blue to black, and sometimes a hint of green. It's such a pleasure to gaze at...


----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

digivandig said:


> My question is whether any of you guys that bought yours from Gnomon got hit with customs fees. So far I haven't received any customs bill and I'm hoping one won't pop up later. Mine shipped via DHL. Thanks.


Got mine from Gnomon via DHL on July 6, no fees.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

MJK737 said:


> To any owners whose 63 Mas' have settled, how are they presently running? As expected, my 149 suddenly sped up after about a week. It went from bang on to about + 12 s p/d. She's like a young thoroughbred, ready to run!
> View attachment 15383016
> 
> 
> I just love how the dial changes color depending on the light. It goes from gray to blue to black, and sometimes a hint of green. It's such a pleasure to gaze at...


mine seems to be settled to +6spd so far, much better than the +12-15spd I was originally seeing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

After seeing hundreds of actual pictures, I'm starting to think that the 14x looks better with some kind of rubber or nylon bands or shark mesh


----------



## scarab1st (Jan 26, 2018)

sirep said:


> What's the model of the blue one on the left?


That's an SPB053 with aftermarket hands.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

MJK737 said:


> To any owners whose 63 Mas' have settled, how are they presently running? As expected, my 149 suddenly sped up after about a week. It went from bang on to about + 12 s p/d. She's like a young thoroughbred, ready to run!
> 
> I just love how the dial changes color depending on the light. It goes from gray to blue to black, and sometimes a hint of green. It's such a pleasure to gaze at...


My 149 runs very fast per day, between 8 - 10+ spd. My 2 4R36 Seiko's both run at around + 7 spd. Even if I place it crown up overnight the 149 still runs in the + which makes it impossible to keep good time with positional variance.

My SPB151J1 on the other hand runs at +3 spd, well within COSC specs and I can get it spot on with enough positional variance. I was hoping for that kind of accuracy on my 149 considering they have the same movement but hey, it's a Seiko . I suppose I could always get it adjusted if it bothers me that much.

I've always been a bit baffled when people say their watches need a 'break in' period as I have personally not noticed any difference to timing deviations from any new watch I own from any brand. After a few years of ownership yes, but never with a new watch.


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

vexXed said:


> My 149 runs very fast per day, between 8 - 10+ spd. My 2 4R36 Seiko's both run at around + 7 spd. Even if I place it crown up overnight the 149 still runs in the + which makes it impossible to keep good time with positional variance.
> 
> My SPB151J1 on the other hand runs at +3 spd, well within COSC specs and I can get it spot on with enough positional variance. I was hoping for that kind of accuracy on my 149 considering they have the same movement but hey, it's a Seiko . I suppose I could always get it adjusted if it bothers me that much.
> 
> I've always been a bit baffled when people say their watches need a 'break in' period as I have personally not noticed any difference to timing deviations from any new watch I own from any brand. After a few years of ownership yes, but never with a new watch.


Thanks, and as far as settling goes, perhaps its just a watch getting used to an individuals wearing habits and the positional variance tolerance. For example: my higher end watches never had a settle period whereas my Doxa and SRP777 both took about two weeks to settle to a consistent rate. I wear my watches 24/7 (in rotation of course) and I'm guessing that plays a role as well.


----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

Ricky T said:


> After seeing hundreds of actual pictures, I'm starting to think that the 14x looks better with some kind of rubber or nylon bands or shark mesh


It took you that long to figure it out?? 

My 149 came with the bracelet on it. I sized it, it was okay, but as soon as I put it on the rubber strap I knew what was up. I've since tried it on a Ute (Toxic) Shiznit and it works great but I keep coming back to the rubber strap. It's fantastic.



vexXed said:


> My 149 runs very fast per day, between 8 - 10+ spd. My 2 4R36 Seiko's both run at around + 7 spd. Even if I place it crown up overnight the 149 still runs in the + which makes it impossible to keep good time with positional variance.


How does it do crown-down? That's been the key for me. Between on-wrist and crown-down mine is running great. If I go dial-up or crown-up I see those 8 - 10+ rates. I do wish it was more accurate across different positions but 🤷‍♂️


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

jimanchower said:


> It took you that long to figure it out??
> 
> My 149 came with the bracelet on it. I sized it, it was okay, but as soon as I put it on the rubber strap I knew what was up. I've since tried it on a Ute (Toxic) Shiznit and it works great but I keep coming back to the rubber strap. It's fantastic.
> 
> How does it do crown-down? That's been the key for me. Between on-wrist and crown-down mine is running great. If I go dial-up or crown-up I see those 8 - 10+ rates. I do wish it was more accurate across different positions but 🤷‍♂️


I've not actually tried crown down, I normally do crown up but will give this a try.

Does crown down typically lose more per day than crown up?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

jimanchower said:


> Got mine from Gnomon via DHL on July 6, no fees.


Ordered from Gnomon in late June. DHL followed up prior to delivery with a customs bill.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

MJK737 said:


> To any owners whose 63 Mas' have settled, how are they presently running? As expected, my 149 suddenly sped up after about a week. It went from bang on to about + 12 s p/d. She's like a young thoroughbred, ready to run!
> View attachment 15383016
> 
> 
> I just love how the dial changes color depending on the light. It goes from gray to blue to black, and sometimes a hint of green. It's such a pleasure to gaze at...


My experience as well. Received in early July and ran dead on for weeks, but is now at about +7 per day.


----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

vexXed said:


> I've not actually tried crown down, I normally do crown up but will give this a try.
> 
> Does crown down typically lose more per day than crown up?


For me it certainly does.



ck2k01 said:


> Ordered from Gnomon in late June. DHL followed up prior to delivery with a customs bill.


Interesting! Luck of the draw, maybe?


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

All 4 versions are quite stunning in their own way, mine runs +9/10 spd afer 4 weeks constant running. Quite difficult to capture that dark golden brown dial


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

Sent my 149 to the service center to (hopefully) replace the bezel that had the paint issues-which was not a simple decision, as the flaw was only _just_ noticeable to the naked eye, and I have no idea how long this process will take. I find myself not really interested in wearing any of my other watches right now...


----------



## sirep (Aug 28, 2019)

fuzzysquid said:


> Sent my 149 to the service center to (hopefully) replace the bezel that had the paint issues-which was not a simple decision, as the flaw was only _just_ noticeable to the naked eye, and I have no idea how long this process will take. I find myself not really interested in wearing any of my other watches right now...


I recently sent mine back to Seiko as discussed in post #2496. I got an email outlining the cost for cleaning the dust under the crystal and reseating the crystal as it wasn't level.

After I received the email, and before approving the repair and sending a payment, I called and asked if they can align the hands as I forgot to mention this in the letter that was sent. After a short time on hold, the lady returned and said they will do that and it will be no charge since it's already going to be open for the rest of the work. I guess I'll see if they are aligned whenever I get it back, or if I was fed a line.

As mine is a JDM model from an overseas seller, I had to pay out of pocket. They sent an itemized bill outlining the work to be done two days after they received it. Their site states an email will be sent within 24 hours after it is received, but with everything going on right now I'm not upset about an extra day.

I hope yours gets repaired quickly!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

sirep said:


> I recently sent mine back to Seiko as discussed in post #2496. I got an email outlining the cost for cleaning the dust under the crystal and reseating the crystal as it wasn't level.
> 
> After I received the email, and before approving the repair and sending a payment, I called and asked if they can align the hands as I forgot to mention this in the letter that was sent. After a short time on hold, the lady returned and said they will do that and it will be no charge since it's already going to be open for the rest of the work. I guess I'll see if they are aligned whenever I get it back, or if I was fed a line.
> 
> ...


How much did they charge? Their 6R movement service is $260, so I'm assuming that would be the upper bound.


----------



## sirep (Aug 28, 2019)

mleok said:


> How much did they charge? Their 6R movement service is $260, so I'm assuming that would be the upper bound.


Total of $63.00. Here is the breakdown:

Clean dial - $14
Seal XTL - $10
Water test - $17
Service charge - $10
S&H - $12

It says "clean dial" but in my letter I stated that the dust is under the crystal as it's easy to see it's stuck to the underside of the crystal. I'm guessing it's just what that certain repair is coded as and they will clean both with compressed air.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

sirep said:


> Total of $63.00. Here is the breakdown:
> 
> Clean dial - $14
> Seal XTL - $10
> ...


Those prices seem more than fair.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

sirep said:


> Total of $63.00. Here is the breakdown:
> 
> Clean dial - $14
> Seal XTL - $10
> ...


Okay, that's not so bad, that's comparable to what your watchmaker would charge.


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

Another happy owner of a 143 reporting in. I love it. No QC issues at all and running + 5 sec. after 48 hours. If I had one small gripe, it's that 
there is a bit too much play in the bezel. Bracelet is solid, clasp ok. Less "bling-y" than the SLA017- and I mean that in the best possible way.


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

Gray dial is sharp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

jomal66 said:


> Another happy owner of a 143 reporting in. I love it. No QC issues at all and running + 5 sec. after 48 hours. If I had one small gripe, it's that
> there is a bit too much play in the bezel. Bracelet is solid, clasp ok. Less "bling-y" than the SLA017- and I mean that in the best possible way.


How does the SPB143 compare to the SLA017 on the wrist?


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

Just got my 149 in. Bought a few because of all the QC talk issues here. Luckily they look incredible.
Everyone says it but man pics don’t do it justice.


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

Some canvas action:


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

The 143 has a better profile and feel along its sides. The 017 has straight slab sides... and everything on it has a mirror finish. The 017 is also really thick, the 143 sits better on the wrist.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Going to look at one of these tomorrow - gotta say, having to go and inspect each one and find one that isn't skewed or off is not what I expect (or do with other brands). But it's an uncommon size for a Seiko diver and in pictures, very good looking.

The arguments about the timekeeping always seem less valid. Swiss watches that aren't COSC tend to be all over the place as well, in the real world.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

jomal66 said:


> The 143 has a better profile and feel along its sides. The 017 has straight slab sides... and everything on it has a mirror finish. The 017 is also really thick, the 143 sits better on the wrist.


Thanks for the helpful comparison.


----------



## Karar (Jun 25, 2014)

received mine last Friday looks and feel fantastic , worth the wait


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Some 149 pictures 





































Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

Boy, I wish the 143 came with one of these rubber straps.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Some 149 pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics!


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Dog walk picture. Forgot to correct the date. Will have to wait until morning.









Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

So I went to look at a few things in the Seiko boutique this morning, as central London was dead.

SPB147 dial is beautiful, colour is redder/more purple than the grey-brown SPB145 and the gold markers set it off
SPB149 limited-edition was out of stock 
Grey dial SPB143 was my pick - the vintage-looking brown ones were striking, but not sure if I'd tire of it

The grey dial I looked at has an aligned bezel, but the 12 and 6 markers didn't look quite lined up with the tick marks on the outside. Maybe it was the light. Felt good and chunky though. 

Looked at a couple of turtles, which were misaligned one way or another. SPB079 is a serious watch with a not-too-serious bezel action. But I ragged on the Black Bay for being huge with a wimpy water resistance rating and I should throw the same brickbat at the Seiko. I'd have thought 300m easily possible, something that size. 

In general I see some really fantastic designs. but the execution, variable . The tribute to the Crown Chronograph was amazing - a small cut above the divers in build, possibly because it felt more delicate...


----------



## scarab1st (Jan 26, 2018)

Looks good on brown leather but I still prefer the stock blue rubber.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

scarab1st said:


> Looks good on brown leather but I still prefer the stock blue rubber.
> 
> View attachment 15385406


First pic I've seen of it in leather. Looks incredible!

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## Dissident (Jan 1, 2014)

Called around town to see when any of the dealers would be getting any of these in and was told they didn't know anything about them and that they probably wouldn't. Only one of the dealers was helpful and said I could order one but it wouldn't be available until maybe September and pricing would be around $1500. So I decided to take a gamble and ordered one from Ippo Japan. Worst case scenario I have to return it. Hope not. I think these are such classy looking watches and can fill so many roles.


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

Mods delete this if it’s in appropriate.

Given the discussion of QC issues I went a bit nuts an ordered a few 149’s. They’re here in the states already and I haven’t seen any issues. Rather the. Return, I’d rather help someone on the thread get what they want. DM if interested.

Once again, I’m sorry if this violates any of our rules. I’ve really valued this thread in finding my next watch.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Dissident said:


> Called around town to see when any of the dealers would be getting any of these in and was told they didn't know anything about them and that they probably wouldn't. Only one of the dealers was helpful and said I could order one but it wouldn't be available until maybe September and pricing would be around $1500. So I decided to take a gamble and ordered one from Ippo Japan. Worst case scenario I have to return it. Hope not. I think these are such classy looking watches and can fill so many roles.


Definitely a watch that can do any occasion


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Godfather111 said:


> I'd go for the grey SPB143 one too. They're still selling at msrp with no discount. I wonder when the prices will soften.


you mean online? Because you will definitely get a discount in person at an AD.


----------



## wagenx (Dec 30, 2010)

Just following up on my 143 and 149 ownership. The 149 bezel still operating better, and running about +3s/day, and the 143 grey dial is about -1s/day. The grey is definitely the standout watch, so if I had to part with one it’d be the blue 149. Both are awesome and running like a watch (for real). 

I keep both on winders, or on my wrist 24x7 and that might contribute to good rates. Not sure though. 

I feel that the good watch owners are less apt to post, while the troublesome owners are quick to jump and check on their issue(s) with the community. Regardless, very happy here.... I am bummed as I did buy JDM watches and DHL tagged Me for taxes on both.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Predictabilly said:


> you mean online? Because you will definitely get a discount in person at an AD.


On Monday I will be testing this theory by buying a '143. However the AD is in London, so on this occasion, I fully expect it to fail the test!


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

wagenx said:


> Just following up on my 143 and 149 ownership. The 149 bezel still operating better, and running about +3s/day, and the 143 grey dial is about -1s/day. The grey is definitely the standout watch, so if I had to part with one it'd be the blue 149. Both are awesome and running like a watch (for real).
> 
> I keep both on winders, or on my wrist 24x7 and that might contribute to good rates. Not sure though.
> 
> I feel that the good watch owners are less apt to post, while the troublesome owners are quick to jump and check on their issue(s) with the community. Regardless, very happy here.... I am bummed as I did buy JDM watches and DHL tagged Me for taxes on both.


Good watch owner here, and I'm very happy with my 149. It's been in the pool everyday since my purchase. I use the bezel to time my PT, it performs great! It started running fast after about a week (+12ish) but I wear it to bed. I have zero concerns about its accuracy. When it settles I'll have it regulated if required. Overall, home run Seiko!


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

For the Zulu fans:


----------



## VME (Apr 17, 2014)

Dissident said:


> Called around town to see when any of the dealers would be getting any of these in and was told they didn't know anything about them and that they probably wouldn't. Only one of the dealers was helpful and said I could order one but it wouldn't be available until maybe September and pricing would be around $1500. So I decided to take a gamble and ordered one from Ippo Japan. Worst case scenario I have to return it. Hope not. I think these are such classy looking watches and can fill so many roles.


That's who I got my 143 from. You better check it out before doing anything at all, even before breathing on it. They wouldn't take mine back and offered a $35 refund.

Anyone ever ran into a movement that just stops? If I wind my fully, lay it down dial up it will stop ticking after a few min. As soon as I touch it/move it the ticking starts again.

I'll say this is the last Seiko I'll ever buy.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

VME said:


> That's who I got my 143 from. You better check it out before doing anything at all, even before breathing on it. They wouldn't take mine back and offered a $35 refund.
> 
> Anyone ever ran into a movement that just stops? If I wind my fully, lay it down dial up it will stop ticking after a few min. As soon as I touch it/move it the ticking starts again.
> 
> I'll say this is the last Seiko I'll ever buy.


That's clearly a warranty issue. Send it back to get fixed.

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## VME (Apr 17, 2014)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> That's clearly a warranty issue. Send it back to get fixed.
> 
> Instagram: watch_it_captain


It's JDM so Seiko NA won't touch it. I'm not down to send it across the pond either. Just a terrible situation all around. Gonna wear it as a beater and pay Seiko to swap/service it in a few months or next year or 2. It'll be easier to swallow the cost after some time since I'm already almost $1300 in it.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Surely there must be a competent watchmaker that can at least swap out the movement if not fix it?


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

VME said:


> It's JDM so Seiko NA won't touch it. I'm not down to send it across the pond either. Just a terrible situation all around. Gonna wear it as a beater and pay Seiko to swap/service it in a few months or next year or 2. It'll be easier to swallow the cost after some time since I'm already almost $1300 in it.


Where are you located? Seiko in Mahwah, NJ would likely fix it...for a price.

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 15381286
> View attachment 15381287
> View attachment 15381288
> View attachment 15381289
> ...


ok this looks awesome. Care to share your shark mesh and how you integrated it with an OEM Seiko clasp? Also what clasp is that? Does the divers extension still work? Very cool!


scarab1st said:


> No 62MAS, no problem.
> 
> View attachment 15381744


yobokies hands on the SPB053? I'm thinking of doing the same with mine. how's the lume is there a big difference at night all lit up and the longevity?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Where are you located? Seiko in Mahwah, NJ would likely fix it...for a price.


They charge $260 to service a 6R movement.






Serviceprice - SeikoServiceCenter







www.seikoserviceusa.com


----------



## johnnybegud (Apr 27, 2019)

Here are some pictures of comparison between the older clasp from SPB051/053/061/063 and the newer one from SPB143/145/149/151/153.

Left is old, right is new.






































Is the new one better? I'd say debatable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GazzSteiko (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

VME said:


> That's who I got my 143 from. You better check it out before doing anything at all, even before breathing on it. They wouldn't take mine back and offered a $35 refund.
> 
> Anyone ever ran into a movement that just stops? If I wind my fully, lay it down dial up it will stop ticking after a few min. As soon as I touch it/move it the ticking starts again.
> 
> I'll say this is the last Seiko I'll ever buy.


After a hard drop (from wrist in an arc to a concrete slab) my skx would run a short while, then stop. Took it to a repair guy who fixed it. Something was snagging on something else in the movement, I forget what he said. He fixed it, it worked. Sounds like you have a fault with yours, perhaps something happened in transit, and unless you're happy having a potentially larger bill than necessary, it might be prudent to have it looked at sooner rather than later. If your local Seiko SC won't touch it (which sounds a little odd; I can understand them trying to be difficult with JDM, though they should just honour warranties of this sort IMHO), there must be a watchmaker you can take it to, or else send it to.

Just my two cents.


----------



## phrankxero (Sep 26, 2018)

GazzSteiko said:


> View attachment 15386785


nice pic and winning combo right there ️

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GazzSteiko (Nov 7, 2019)

phrankxero said:


> nice pic and winning combo right there ️
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers!

Haven't touched this one for a while, been tucked away waiting for a special moment.

Nice change from Islay, Irish and bourbon.


----------



## Dissident (Jan 1, 2014)

I plan on looking it over carefully once it arrives. If I see anything that’s off it’s going straight back. I realize it will be on my dime but I’m not going to fart around. 

I realize it’s a risk to order one sight unseen, but it’s going to be the only way I’m going to be able to get my hands on the watch. Hopefully, I get one that was made on a Wednesday. I hate the fact that I took the leap feeling none too confident about it though.


----------



## VME (Apr 17, 2014)

konners said:


> After a hard drop (from wrist in an arc to a concrete slab) my skx would run a short while, then stop. Took it to a repair guy who fixed it. Something was snagging on something else in the movement, I forget what he said. He fixed it, it worked. Sounds like you have a fault with yours, perhaps something happened in transit, and unless you're happy having a potentially larger bill than necessary, it might be prudent to have it looked at sooner rather than later. If your local Seiko SC won't touch it (which sounds a little odd; I can understand them trying to be difficult with JDM, though they should just honour warranties of this sort IMHO), there must be a watchmaker you can take it to, or else send it to.
> 
> Just my two cents.


That's what I'm assuming. Shipping across the sea may have made this issue. I've got a few options I'm going to explore...hopefully one pans out.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

So got my 149 today and theirs a mark on the inside of watch on the rehaut.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Ryan1881 said:


> So got my 149 today and theirs a mark on the inside of watch on the rehaut.


Can you attach some photos?

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Happy Seiko Saturday! 









Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Can you attach some photos?
> 
> Instagram: watch_it_captain


Sure.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Ryan1881 said:


> Sure.
> View attachment 15387581


Hmmm....wonder if it's actually a mark on the rehaut, or maybe a hair that got trapped when they pressed the crystal in? Either way, I feel like that would be a warranty claim.

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Hmmm....wonder if it's actually a mark on the rehaut, or maybe a hair that got trapped when they pressed the crystal in? Either way, I feel like that would be a warranty claim.
> 
> Instagram: watch_it_captain


I've emailed the store where I bought it but they are very slow at replying.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Ok, ok... Last one for today. Sorry, couldn't help myself.









Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## Dissident (Jan 1, 2014)

The nail biting has begun. My SBDC101 is supposed to be here Monday morning.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

barewrist said:


> Mods delete this if it's in appropriate.
> 
> Given the discussion of QC issues I went a bit nuts an ordered a few 149's. They're here in the states already and I haven't seen any issues. Rather the. Return, I'd rather help someone on the thread get what they want. DM if interested.
> 
> Once again, I'm sorry if this violates any of our rules. I've really valued this thread in finding my next watch.


So you bought several watches with intention of keeping one and returning the others???


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

The Staib mesh I ordered for my 149 has arrived... unfortunately the watch is on its way to the Seiko service center.

The bracelet is very nice and absolutely worth the asking price. FYI it's more of a Milanese than shark mesh (the weaving is very tight and solid).























Here's what it looks like on my Squale:


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

Has anybody separately purchased the Seiko rubber strap yet from an AD or boutique? (Are they even available for sale?) If so, can you offer any part# or pricing info? Thanks


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

jomal66 said:


> Has anybody separately purchased the Seiko rubber strap yet from an AD or boutique? (Are they even available for sale?) If so, can you offer any part# or pricing info? Thanks


According to other members, expect to see them in October.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

konners said:


> After a hard drop (from wrist in an arc to a concrete slab) my skx would run a short while, then stop. Took it to a repair guy who fixed it. Something was snagging on something else in the movement, I forget what he said. He fixed it, it worked. Sounds like you have a fault with yours, perhaps something happened in transit, and unless you're happy having a potentially larger bill than necessary, it might be prudent to have it looked at sooner rather than later. If your local Seiko SC won't touch it (which sounds a little odd; I can understand them trying to be difficult with JDM, though they should just honour warranties of this sort IMHO), there must be a watchmaker you can take it to, or else send it to.
> 
> Just my two cents.


Seiko USA will fix a JDM Seiko and charge you for it but they won't repair it under warranty. If you buy a JDM Seiko model it states in bold lettering on the front of the warranty card: "WARRANTY VALID IN JAPAN ONLY". Typically when you buy the international variant of a Seiko the first year of the warranty is valid internationally. I agree it's dumb, but that's the way it is.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

jimanchower said:


> For me it certainly does.


Tested mine which had the opposite results. I set my 149 to atomic clock time at midnight and then checked when I woke up at roughly the same time. Not a full 24 hours as I only wanted to check the +/- overnight.

Crown down it was +6.

Crown up it was +4.

I should try crown left and right in the hope I can get it even slower.


----------



## Carajio (Jun 23, 2015)

I have had the 147 for a few days now and I am more than happy with it! the alignment all seems fine and the bezel pip looks pretty good too. If I was being fussy then the bezel pip isn't perfectly in the centre of the triangle, but it is centrally aligned along the vertical axis, and to me anyway it looks fine.















I was a little worried about it being 40mm diameter as I do typically like my watches slightly larger but on the wrist (7inch) I find it wears really well. I wouldn't want it any larger.
The case finishing is beautiful and definitely a cut above most other lower end Seiko's I have had. I love that polished beveled edge!








I know some people aren't a fan of the bezel being a bit wider but personally I think the proportions work really well and it is actually one of my favourite things about this watch. Having just that little bit wider bezel does allow for the numbers to use a slightly more compressed width font which is a nice change. Sometimes I find the numbers on a bezel look almost squashed. The action on the bezel is also a lot more refined and precise with almost no back-play.








Normally I would always go for the option of the bracelet but I am surprised at just how much I am enjoying this rubber strap. It is super pliable and comfortable. Also only having the one keeper means that it isn't under my wrist when I am desk-diving so it doesn't press into the underside of my wrist


----------



## Wowee Zowee (Nov 21, 2018)

Any SPB145s turning up yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eaglepowers (Jun 18, 2011)

Caragio- nice looking 147. Seeing it in person I thought it looked great. I ended up with the 149 because it's limited, love the blue dial and that it came w/ 2 straps but if the 147 was the limited w/ 2 straps I wouldn't have mind going that route.


----------



## Carajio (Jun 23, 2015)

eaglepowers said:


> Caragio- nice looking 147. Seeing it in person I thought it looked great. I ended up with the 149 because it's limited, love the blue dial and that it came w/ 2 straps but if the 147 was the limited w/ 2 straps I wouldn't have mind going that route.


I think I would have gone for the 149 if the price was the same. I do like the look of the blue dial but I am still more than happy with my 147. I am waiting to see what aftermarket bracelets come up for these so I can have the secondary option of having it on a bracelet as well.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Carajio said:


> I have had the 147 for a few days now and I am more than happy with it! the alignment all seems fine and the bezel pip looks pretty good too. If I was being fussy then the bezel pip isn't perfectly in the centre of the triangle, but it is centrally aligned along the vertical axis, and to me anyway it looks fine.
> View attachment 15388243
> View attachment 15388244
> 
> ...


good lord man you're really making it hard for me to keep my plan of getting the 143. Looks awesome even though I wish they made the date wheel black. How gold/yellow are the bezel markings? In some pictures looks way more yellow than gilt.


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

Imo the stark white date wheel spoils the vintage aesthetic of the lovely dial. Such a shame Seiko couldn't put a black DW on this model.

The bezel markers are a yellowy gold, not bronze tone like the BB58.


----------



## Carajio (Jun 23, 2015)

Predictabilly said:


> good lord man you're really making it hard for me to keep my plan of getting the 143. Looks awesome even though I wish they made the date wheel black. How gold/yellow are the bezel markings? In some pictures looks way more yellow than gilt.


Compared to the Turtle gold bezel, it is a lot more subtle in colour as far as he bezel is concerned. It is more of a pale yellow than a gold. The gilt on the hour markers does give it a nice bit of sparkle though.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

The '147 generally does the vintage gilt thing well, but what stops me is:

- Vintage Seikos tend not to go brown and yellowy like Swiss watches. They keep their white/green lume colour and tend to go dirty rather than yellow. The brown/cream colour palette is what happens to Subs and Speedy Pros and everyone is obsessed by them. I think the grey/brown boutique version is a better attempt at specifically "Seiko" vintage.

- The lume on the dial is glossy, and looks a bit cheap. Matt would have been better.

Having said all that I think it's a better bet than the more expensive Oris 65, which has a fragile feel to the crown and bezel, perhaps deliberately, and feels like a more modern watch in the usability sense. 70hr power reserve much more useful too, nearly double the Oris's 38.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

petay993 said:


> Imo the stark white date wheel spoils the vintage aesthetic of the lovely dial. Such a shame Seiko couldn't put a black DW on this model.
> 
> The bezel markers are a yellowy gold, not bronze tone like the BB58.


I agree, the white does stand out. Wonder if a black wheel is available. Hmm...


----------



## melons (Jul 7, 2012)

One-Seventy said:


> The '147 generally does the vintage gilt thing well, but what stops me is:
> 
> - Vintage Seikos tend not to go brown and yellowy like Swiss watches. They keep their white/green lume colour and tend to go dirty rather than yellow. The brown/cream colour palette is what happens to Subs and Speedy Pros and everyone is obsessed by them. I think the grey/brown boutique version is a better attempt at specifically "Seiko" vintage.
> 
> ...


I had the same experience with the Oris 65. The crown felt like it would break early in ownership, and the bezel was iffy. Sent it back.


----------



## Thee (Jan 10, 2015)

eaglepowers said:


> Caragio- nice looking 147. Seeing it in person I thought it looked great. I ended up with the 149 because it's limited, love the blue dial and that it came w/ 2 straps but if the 147 was the limited w/ 2 straps I wouldn't have mind going that route.


I am thinking about the 149 myself and suspect it will wear larger than it's size. Are you happy with the finishing and overall presence of your 149?


----------



## eaglepowers (Jun 18, 2011)

Thee said:


> I am thinking about the 149 myself and suspect it will wear larger than it's size. Are you happy with the finishing and overall presence of your 149?


Hmmmm....... Probably hard to tell from my post since I keep mentioning how I find the Willard more impressive. So far I have 0 regrets buying the 149 and I really like it but mainly because it fits my watch collection better, it's limited(decent value because I might be able to get my money back later if need be?), really like the blue dial, extra strap and I plan on eventually getting a Willard. The math makes more sense for me to get this 1 1st because of FOMO.

But....... for the money I think the Willard beats it on presence which does bug me a little. This is IMO a lower statement watch. Very little bling factor which I think most people would see it as a cheaper watch including us fans.

I think the finish is fine but where it falls short for me is I wish the "X" and type could have been more subdued and the width of the bezel slightly smaller like the original. I guess what I'm saying is the Willard, to my eye, has a better modern reinterpretation that's more faithful to the original and it's such a strong icon. The 62MAS has a more subtle design so subtle changes would help it a lot. If It was just slightly more faithful the 62MAS would be a home run and have easily gone toe to toe w/ the Willard for me. 
I think the 149 is a decent choice over a Willard if you're going to have to pay retail on any of them right now. If you can manage a discount go w/ the design you like better. Sorry for the ramble, hope it's helpful.


----------



## Thee (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks. I am not considering the Williard, so the elaboration helps.
Thanks,


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

FWIW I think they all wear at the size they are - 40.5mm - neither bigger more smaller. To me they feel taller than 13mm because of the reasonably chunky bezel. YMMV as ever.


----------



## eaglepowers (Jun 18, 2011)

Thee said:


> Thanks. I am not considering the Williard, so the elaboration helps.
> Thanks,


Oops my bad, for some reason I thought I was replying to a post in the Willard section where I've been discussing going to the AD and trying both on and my thoughts.

149 and 62MAS are awesome but kindof hard to justify full retail, IMO, when compared to other Seiko's. But that's the price we pay to have the latest shiny......


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

Having trouble pulling the trigger on the 149. Too many gripes about alignment (hands, bezel) and movement / timekeeping to shell out $1,350. I think the limited edition and resulting FOMO is most of what drives my curiosity. Plus, not sure how the 40.5mm would fit my wrist. It looks great online, but with Seiko, I would buy as a value proposition. Not sure it’s up to its price tag. Very torn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Steeltown said:


> Having trouble pulling the trigger on the 149. Too many gripes about alignment (hands, bezel) and movement / timekeeping to shell out $1,350. I think the limited edition and resulting FOMO is most of what drives my curiosity. Plus, not sure how the 40.5mm would fit my wrist. It looks great online, but with Seiko, I would buy as a value proposition. Not sure it's up to its price tag. Very torn.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love mine it's great looking, But It will need a service to remove a mark from the rehaut QC sucks. - I honestly expected it to come with something wrong with it.


----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

vexXed said:


> Tested mine which had the opposite results. I set my 149 to atomic clock time at midnight and then checked when I woke up at roughly the same time. Not a full 24 hours as I only wanted to check the +/- overnight.
> 
> Crown down it was +6.
> 
> ...


Interesting. Thanks for reporting back with your findings.

I'm averaging +1.9 s/d since I've owned the watch, and +0.8 s/d over the past week.


----------



## ezwatch (Feb 14, 2010)

Pretty happy with mine. My fav and most comfortable summer strap: a simple 2 piece nato


----------



## VME (Apr 17, 2014)

Ended up sending my 101 to Seiko NA without contacting them. Curious to see what happens. Fingers crossed they take care of it.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Galaga said:


> My modded Seiko SKX has more character than the MAS reissues and doesn't cost as much as an entry level Swiss diver.


Dumb post.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## dionjl (May 26, 2020)

So after posting a month or two ago that I had contacted Seiko to find out the bezel was brushed stainless steel, and cancelling my pre-order because it was not ceramic, I still couldn’t stop reading about it and lurking this thread, so when I saw 3 149s pop up on a site I purchased one.

Its absolutely amazing, spoilt every other watch in my collection, I own a Grand Seiko SBGN003, Sapphire Speedmaster Moonwatch, one of the new Seiko Alpinists, a turtle and 3 Limited Edition ORIS Aquis Divers, and usually I’d wear one of the ORIS watches during the day then swap to either the grand seiko or speedmaster during the evening but I cant take this off. 

The finishing, the weight, the bracelet, and the dial colour are amazing, love how the dial colour changes all the time depending on different lighting conditions. Its pretty accurate, everything lines up correctly, the only thing is the bezel dot at the top around the luminescent circle has some black paint over the white triangle at the top and bottom of the dot, if it wasn’t a limited edition and I could get a replacement easily I’d send it back, but I enjoy this watch that much ive decided to live with it and maybe get a bezel replacement when stock is available to buy, or I was considering contacting Seiko service to see what they could do. Anyway great watch that’s pretty much spoilt all my other watches!


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

eaglepowers said:


> Oops my bad, for some reason I thought I was replying to a post in the Willard section where I've been discussing going to the AD and trying both on and my thoughts.
> 
> 149 and 62MAS are awesome but kindof hard to justify full retail, IMO, when compared to other Seiko's. But that's the price we pay to have the latest shiny......


I thought that too, considering I'm used to Seikos at £300, not £1,000. But the range starts at £900 which is 2/3rd the price of an entry level Oris 65, 1/2 the price of a Longines Legend and 1/3rd the price of a Tudor Black Bay 58. So in context it looks like an appropriate amount of watch for the money.

It's the random QC that I can't live with. The Oris can suffer from misaligned bezel inserts, and the Longines likewise, but nothing more. And there's really never anything wrong with the Black Bay 58 (the broken GMT is another matter).


----------



## Carajio (Jun 23, 2015)

gshock626 said:


>


Is that an Unkle Seiko V2 Waffle strap? How does it compare to the strap that comes with the 147?


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

eaglepowers said:


> Hmmmm....... Probably hard to tell from my post since I keep mentioning how I find the Willard more impressive. So far I have 0 regrets buying the 149 and I really like it but mainly because it fits my watch collection better, it's limited(decent value because I might be able to get my money back later if need be?), really like the blue dial, extra strap and I plan on eventually getting a Willard. The math makes more sense for me to get this 1 1st because of FOMO.
> 
> But....... for the money I think the Willard beats it on presence which does bug me a little. This is IMO a lower statement watch. Very little bling factor which I think most people would see it as a cheaper watch including us fans.
> 
> ...


I really don't care about presence or bling factor on a watch at all, maybe for me only but not for anybody else.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Carajio said:


> Is that an Unkle Seiko V2 Waffle strap? How does it compare to the strap that comes with the 147?


Honestly for me the waffles from Uncle Seiko are too stiff, even version 2. I tried them twice, and I do support and have other Uncle Seiko products. I waiting for Seiko to release the rubber straps to the public for my 143.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

FWIW the rubber strap on the brown-n-gilt 147 has a similar material feel to the straps commonly found on others - SPB053 blue, for example. It has a nice pattern, but is nothing terribly special. Any of the current 20mm straps would feel the same, and look no different from a few feet.


----------



## glam1 (Jan 15, 2020)

govdubspeedgo said:


> Honestly for me the waffles from Uncle Seiko are too stiff, even version 2. I tried them twice, and I do support and have other Uncle Seiko products. I waiting for Seiko to release the rubber straps to the public for my 143.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi
I am loving this watch but agree that Uncle Seiko waffles can be a bit stiff...I have had my 143 on a Barton Silicone Elite...great straps and go well with the Seiko.
I have been buying watches for many years but this one has impressed me more than most....fantastic watch
It has inspired me to start up my own youtube channel...first video will be a review of this watch


----------



## glam1 (Jan 15, 2020)

I owned a Sea Dweller 16600 for a few years...sold it a long time ago and kinda wish I hadn't.
I mention it as I am feeling the same way about this watch as I felt about the Rolex....they both just feel "right" on the wrist.


----------



## eaglepowers (Jun 18, 2011)

Predictabilly said:


> I really don't care about presence or bling factor on a watch at all, maybe for me only but not for anybody else.


That's great and how it should be! For me it factors into value, especially when I start to question it or give advice to others for paying near retail. 
I love my 149 but I can see others might be more impressed by the Willard. I really meant all the comparison talk to be on the Willard thread. 
I think those of us who choose the 62MAS get why we like it so much.


----------



## eaglepowers (Jun 18, 2011)

One-Seventy said:


> I thought that too, considering I'm used to Seikos at £300, not £1,000. But the range starts at £900 which is 2/3rd the price of an entry level Oris 65, 1/2 the price of a Longines Legend and 1/3rd the price of a Tudor Black Bay 58. So in context it looks like an appropriate amount of watch for the money.
> 
> It's the random QC that I can't live with. The Oris can suffer from misaligned bezel inserts, and the Longines likewise, but nothing more. And there's really never anything wrong with the Black Bay 58 (the broken GMT is another matter).


Seiko QC is definitely a problem especially at this price. I picked my 149 directly from an AD and had him look it over before I'd drive over. 
Mine probably isn't perfect but it all lines up to me. I'm getting +4sec/day. It does most of its speeding up off wrist. I can't seem to settle on a position that slows it down more?

Mine does have one flaw that I didn't notice at the AD. It has a slight, hazy circle just right of the pip on the bezel anodization. I can only notice it it in the right light and i have to look for it. 
It doesn't bother me enough to turn it in but ,yeah, I wish it wasn't there. Still compared to what others are reporting I consider myself lucky. 
Look it over before buying if you can.


----------



## Laolao (Aug 7, 2020)

Blue White and pink on 149. 
So far it keeps time OK at around -8s/day out of the box and improving at -2s/ day on last 2 days. Not the perfect watch (bezel size / legibility ratio not ideal), but somehow that makes it only more attractive.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Carajio said:


> Is that an Unkle Seiko V2 Waffle strap? How does it compare to the strap that comes with the 147?


Yes. The stock strap is pretty comfortable, is thicker, and fits the lug height better (waffle is thinner). And as govdubspeedgo mentioned the UncleSeiko waffle is a bit stiff, though I do not consider it to be uncomfortable. I just prefer the look of the waffle on this watch.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Packed mines up ready to send back... 

Thought it was pretty funny I got a card saying it was checked etc and I still found a mark on it.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Laolao said:


> Blue White and pink on 149.
> So far it keeps time OK at around -8s/day out of the box and improving at -2s/ day on last 2 days. Not the perfect watch (bezel size / legibility ratio not ideal), but somehow that makes it only more attractive.
> 
> View attachment 15390538


I'm glad you like that strap. That's all I'll say about it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan1881 said:


> Packed mines up ready to send back...
> 
> Thought it was pretty funny I got a card saying it was checked etc and I still found a mark on it.


Hopefully they don't send it back saying it's within acceptable tolerances.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Laolao said:


> Blue White and pink on 149.
> So far it keeps time OK at around -8s/day out of the box and improving at -2s/ day on last 2 days. Not the perfect watch (bezel size / legibility ratio not ideal), but somehow that makes it only more attractive.
> 
> View attachment 15390538


Sacré bleu...


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

mleok said:


> Hopefully they don't send it back saying it's within acceptable tolerances.


Well it's going back to the store first so they can inspect it, They will decide if I can get a refund or send it to seiko service


----------



## mastamuffin (Jul 21, 2012)

Sorry, I haven't read the entire thread, but does anyone have a source for the 143 based in the US? I have tried all the local places and no luck. My last option is to order from Japan but I want to see if any US based dealers have one in stock to avoid customs stuff.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Still love it...









Instagram: watcher40


----------



## Tairese7 (Feb 5, 2015)

mastamuffin said:


> Sorry, I haven't read the entire thread, but does anyone have a source for the 143 based in the US? I have tried all the local places and no luck. My last option is to order from Japan but I want to see if any US based dealers have one in stock to avoid customs stuff.


my search only yielded waitlists. That being said, I put myself on a few.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

merl said:


> Still love it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great strap pairing there!


----------



## pmjl (Feb 6, 2014)

A great start to the morning. Got my SPB149 yesterday evening. It's everything glorious I wanted and expected it to be. No QC issues 🤞. I ordered it in 1st week of July and it's numbered 49XX so I'm assuming this LE run is near it's end. Anyone holding off or undecided now is the time.


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

Ok so I’m not ocd I terms of accuracy. So I’m not going to comment on that.

But I love my new 149.

Pictures and videos do not do it justice. The blue of the dial adds just enough to really pop. No one tends to comment on the bracket but fwiw I think it’s great.

I can’t say enough nice things about it.


----------



## GazzSteiko (Nov 7, 2019)

One and a half weeks with the 149 and only one annoyance. Very minor and hopefully will only bother me once a month. I feel the balance of the date is off today, the ones feel a bit spread and close to the date window.

Just checked my turtle and the spacing is exactly the same, but overall feels more balanced with the wider window feeding into the day space.


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

mastamuffin said:


> Sorry, I haven't read the entire thread, but does anyone have a source for the 143 based in the US? I have tried all the local places and no luck. My last option is to order from Japan but I want to see if any US based dealers have one in stock to avoid customs stuff.





mastamuffin said:


> Sorry, I haven't read the entire thread, but does anyone have a source for the 143 based in the US? I have tried all the local places and no luck. My last option is to order from Japan but I want to see if any US based dealers have one in stock to avoid customs stuff.


Try these guys: Seiko Prospex Stainless Steel SPB143

If they don't still have it they can probably order it for you.


----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

MJK737 said:


> Try these guys: Seiko Prospex Stainless Steel SPB143
> 
> If they don't still have it they can probably order it for you.


That's the SPB145 pictured - just an oversight on the part of the web admin, I'm sure.


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

jimanchower said:


> That's the SPB145 pictured - just an oversight on the part of the web admin, I'm sure.


How can you tell? It says its a 143 and it looks like a 143? Just so there is no confusion, _BREAK BREAK_ Mastamuffin, it's definitely a 143. I saw it with my own eyes and the QC looked good. Give them a shout and let us know. Good luck!

MJK - Out


----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

MJK737 said:


> How can you tell? It says its a 143 and it looks like a 143? Just so there is no confusion, _BREAK BREAK_ Mastamuffin, it's definitely a 143. I saw it with my own eyes and the QC looked good. Give them a shout and let us know. Good luck!
> 
> MJK - Out


Compare the watch pictured to a picture of the 143 and 145 side by side.


















Left to right: 143, 145, 147, 149


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

barewrist said:


> Ok so I'm not ocd I terms of accuracy. So I'm not going to comment on that.
> 
> But I love my new 149.
> 
> ...


The bracelet is nice.


----------



## VME (Apr 17, 2014)

Update on my SBDC101.

Got an email from SeikoNA stating that they are going to repair it under warranty, so $0 cost to me. Faith has been restored somewhat, but I guess we'll see how long it lasts. I'm honestly surprised with it being the JDM model they didn't give me any hassle.


----------



## Watchaday (Jul 20, 2020)

I was fortunate enough to find one online from an Authorized Dealer in Canada back in early July. They were sold out a couple of days later and watch will be shipping mid-Aug. I also got a 15% discount as part of their Covid19 sale. This is supposed to be my present to self for my 50th bday next week. Very unlikely that it will show up on time, unlike my bday lol. I am on a waiting list for the SPB149, although I really can't justify getting both. Or maybe I can...

*UPDATE:* Right after posting this, an email came in stating that my watch had just shipped! Expected delivery date of Aug 14th. 6 days before my birthday! What a coincidence and truly unexpected surprise! I am stoked! This is the most I have ever spent on a watch.


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

Watchaday said:


> I was fortunate enough to find one online from an Authorized Dealer in Canada back in early July. They were sold out a couple of days later and watch will be shipping mid-Aug. I also got a 15% discount as part of their Covid19 sale. This is supposed to be my present to self for my 50th bday next week. Very unlikely that it will show up on time, unlike my bday lol. I am on a waiting list for the SPB149, although I really can't justify getting both. Or maybe I can...


You will find a way

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris838 (May 8, 2020)

so,
I'm in the market for SPB147. I was originally sold on 149 but somehow 147 got me more and more. I do have to many blue on steel and will try something different. anybody else can relate? also, current owners, how happy are you? i guess this is more a rhetoric question...


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

chris838 said:


> so,
> I'm in the market for SPB147. I was originally sold on 149 but somehow 147 got me more and more. I do have to many blue on steel and will try something different. anybody else can relate? also, current owners, how happy are you? i guess this is more a rhetoric question...


I know it's become lengthy, but if you scroll back through this thread, you'll see a ton of feedback and debate on owner satisfaction. I didn't wind up buying one, but I was very close to getting the 149, and I have followed this thread closely. To summarize, it seems like the owners generally love these watches so far but several have found similar quality control issues (misalignment of bezel and hands, timekeeping), and there is plenty of debate on price vs. value vs. "just buy what makes you happy." It also seems like the gray dial is every bit or even more popular than the blue limited edition. Then again, this is but a small sample size. It's worth a read. Just don't get paralyzed by analysis.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

chris838 said:


> so,
> I'm in the market for SPB147. I was originally sold on 149 but somehow 147 got me more and more. I do have to many blue on steel and will try something different. anybody else can relate? also, current owners, how happy are you? i guess this is more a rhetoric question...


I just picked up an SPB147. The other one in the running was the boutique-only 145, and I marginally prefer straps to bracelets so I picked the other one. The grey of the 143 is true to the original, which was also a dark grey, but the warmer tones of the two brown ones are appealing (to some!). I don't have a modern watch with a screw-down crown and I could do with something for splashing about in the water. That's my excuse anyway.

The 147 is not true to form in that Seiko never made a diver with a purply-brown dial, and never with yellowy lume, not does it go yellow. I don't care, I thought it was a bit of fun.

Pics later, of the reasonably well-aligned bezel and properly printed dial...

At the boutique I also looked at the SLA037. The case is sharper than the cheaper ones, the crystal more luxuriously domed and the hands and dial markers are extremely crisp. Signed crown, too. Size is as near as dammit the same and because of the movement and crystal it's a thick beast, nearly 15mm. But especially without an adjusted movement it's not worth 6 times the price of the others, no matter how my times it beats a second. In any event, it wasn't for sale.


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

jimanchower said:


> Compare the watch pictured to a picture of the 143 and 145 side by side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ok I see it now, thanks. Nice catch! It's definitely an interweb mistake.


----------



## chris838 (May 8, 2020)

Steeltown said:


> I know it's become lengthy, but if you scroll back through this thread, you'll see a ton of feedback and debate on owner satisfaction. I didn't wind up buying one, but I was very close to getting the 149, and I have followed this thread closely. To summarize, it seems like the owners generally love these watches so far but several have found similar quality control issues (misalignment of bezel and hands, timekeeping), and there is plenty of debate on price vs. value vs. "just buy what makes you happy." It also seems like the gray dial is every bit or even more popular than the blue limited edition. Then again, this is but a small sample size. It's worth a read. Just don't get paralyzed by analysis.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks, 
yeah. I have followed the thread in an earlier stage but lost track of it. I guess since I buy on the internet I have to hope for the best in terms of QM and worst case, send it back. 
Of course, the fact that 149 is limited is somewhat attractive but again, on the other hand there are so many similar looking divers out there. I guess I stick to 147 and call it a day.
thx


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

OK I forgot - in the UK, when you buy a Seiko Prospex you get a crap white box, the same one you used to find Seiko 5s in. Not the nice one you get in the USA, Germany or Japan. Terrible. Thin, easily marked and rips when you just look at it. That aside... here's the alignment (I fiddled with the contrast to eke some more light out):










And in some more light:










(The splodge at 7 min on the bezel is mine)


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^^ What should we be looking at regarding alignment? I'm not seeing anything.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Tanjecterly said:


> ^^^^ What should we be looking at regarding alignment? I'm not seeing anything.


That's what I was trying to render, I should have been clearer - alignment is just fine. I didn't have to go through a tray full of them to find a good one, this was lined up right out of the gate. Judging by all the comments, I seem to have got a good one.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

One-Seventy said:


> OK I forgot - in the UK, when you buy a Seiko Prospex you get a crap white box, the same one you used to find Seiko 5s in. Not the nice one you get in the USA, Germany or Japan. Terrible. Thin, easily marked and rips when you just look at it. That aside... here's the alignment (I fiddled with the contrast to eke some more light out):
> 
> (The splodge at 7 min on the bezel is mine)


I am in the UK and I got the black box with padding etc.


----------



## Dissident (Jan 1, 2014)

The SBDC101 landed today. It significantly exceeds my expectations. It's stunning. Just need to get it sized. No issues with alignment at all. Absolutely perfect.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Ryan1881 said:


> I am in the UK and I got the black box with padding etc.


That's both gratifying and disappointing at the same time! Where did you buy from can I ask??


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

One-Seventy said:


> That's both gratifying and disappointing at the same time! Where did you buy from can I ask??


Chisholm Hunter


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

One-Seventy said:


> That's both gratifying and disappointing at the same time! Where did you buy from can I ask??


In Germany the watches and the corresponding boxes are shipped to the jewellers separately, sometimes at least. Meaning, that the employee selling the watch is not necessarily familiar with the exact box, that should accompany said watch. It's obvious with the higher end pieces, but not with the mid-tier pieces. Thus, it occurs, that the same watch from the same jeweller comes in different outer cases.

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

One-Seventy said:


> OK I forgot - in the UK, when you buy a Seiko Prospex you get a crap white box, the same one you used to find Seiko 5s in. Not the nice one you get in the USA, Germany or Japan. Terrible. Thin, easily marked and rips when you just look at it. That aside... here's the alignment (I fiddled with the contrast to eke some more light out):
> 
> View attachment 15392358
> 
> ...


Going cheap on the outer box seems like a silly way to save a few bucks (or pounds)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Ryan1881 said:


> Chisholm Hunter


Thanks, İ think I'll be sending back the box, rather than the watch!


----------



## Dissident (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm really digging this watch.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Owee (Aug 10, 2020)

Tried out both 143 and 149 in a local store yesterday. Love the stunning dial of 149. However, I found the bracelet is kinda heavy and could tapper more for my liking. Don't really like the buckle either. The closing snap doesn't feel sharp. Anyway, I'll probably wear it on the rubber strap. Can anyone recommend a good place to find aftermarket bracelet? Thanks


----------



## eaglepowers (Jun 18, 2011)

Owee said:


> Tried out both 143 and 149 in a local store yesterday. Love the stunning dial of 149. However, I found the bracelet is kinda heavy and could tapper more for my liking. Don't really like the buckle either. The closing snap doesn't feel sharp. Anyway, I'll probably wear it on the rubber strap. Can anyone recommend a good place to find aftermarket bracelet? Thanks


I like Watch Band Replacement | Watch Straps | Seiko Mod, Upgrade | Strapcode bracelets. I also see Uncle Seiko mentioned a lot. I'm guessing both will release a custom end link version for these watches soon.


----------



## Owee (Aug 10, 2020)

eaglepowers said:


> I like Watch Band Replacement | Watch Straps | Seiko Mod, Upgrade | Strapcode bracelets. I also see Uncle Seiko mentioned a lot. I'm guessing both will release a custom end link version for these watches soon.


Hey, thanks for the info. I think the SUB style bracelet from Strapcode is exactly what I'm looking for. Hope they release one soon.


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

The problem with aftermarket bracelets for this model (and the Willard) is going to be matching the color of the metal because of the diashield coating. I had the SPB051 for a while and thought the strapcode Angus jubilee would look awesome on it. It did but I couldn't get over the color difference between watch head and bracelet.


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

Just joined the club with a 149 today. Love it. Got it for AU$400 off retail so I'm stoked.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Norrie said:


> Just joined the club with a 149 today. Love it. Got it for AU$400 off retail so I'm stoked.


Well without a pic. no one here believes you.


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

Discounts on this Seiko line are very dependent upon the retailer. The ones I talked with were rigid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwatches826 (Jun 13, 2020)

Tanjecterly said:


> ^^^^ What should we be looking at regarding alignment? I'm not seeing anything.


Don't go crazy looking for one - even the slightest misalignment may ruin your experience and it doesn't have to be that way. No need to take out a loupe or anything like that. If you do not spot aesthetic issues with the watch from initial inspection, you should be fine.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Predictabilly said:


> ok this looks awesome. Care to share your shark mesh and how you integrated it with an OEM Seiko clasp? Also what clasp is that? Does the divers extension still work? Very cool!
> 
> yobokies hands on the SPB053? I'm thinking of doing the same with mine. how's the lume is there a big difference at night all lit up and the longevity?


Mesh bracelet is very high quality from my Eterna watch, the clasp is from a spare bracelet I had from my Seiko samurai 20mm, fits straight on and the divers extension is perfect.
I also have the original spb143,145,147,149 bracelet, but that tapers down to 18mm, I much prefer the 20mm clasp. 
The original bracelet was supplied FOC from the Seiko boutique in central London where I bought the watch. But I had to wait a week for it.


----------



## dannyeo (Mar 17, 2020)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Mesh bracelet is very high quality from my Eterna watch, the clasp is from a spare bracelet I had from my Seiko samurai 20mm, fits straight on and the divers extension is perfect.
> I also have the original spb143,145,147,149 bracelet, but that tapers down to 18mm, I much prefer the 20mm clasp.
> The original bracelet was supplied FOC from the Seiko boutique in central London where I bought the watch. But I had to wait a week for it.
> View attachment 15393629
> ...


These on the sharkmesh are beautiful


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

After struggling for a bit, while I like the blue 149j very much, I think the grey 143 is the long lasting prospect for me.


----------



## eaglepowers (Jun 18, 2011)

Norrie said:


> Just joined the club with a 149 today. Love it. Got it for AU$400 off retail so I'm stoked.


That's great, congrats! My AD wouldn't budge on price and I had to pay almost 10% in sales tax here in CA, USA. At least I got to inspect it.


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

Despite my concerns with the QC with this one, I have purchased an Spb149 as the overall design and that grey/blue dial appeal to me so much. I'm away at the moment but will report on my findings when I get back and inspect it!


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

kyle1234c said:


> Despite my concerns with the QC with this one, I have purchased an Spb149 as the overall design and that grey/blue dial appeal to me so much. I'm away at the moment but will report on my findings when I get back and inspect it!


Where did you get yours from?


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Watchcollector21 said:


> The original bracelet was supplied FOC from the Seiko boutique in central London where I bought the watch. But I had to wait a week for it.


Good work. Can I ask what was the retail price on that (and did the boutique also give you a discount)?


----------



## Dissident (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm quite enamored with this watch.


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

Dissident said:


> I'm quite enamored with this watch.
> 
> View attachment 15394000


Nice. Did you get gray or blue?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

Was ready to buy a 143 from an out of state AD and they were nice enough to send pics. Unfortunately, the bezel pip wasn't centered in the triangle.

Spoke to a another AD and we had a brief discussion about Seiko's alignment issues. He said there are six-seven areas where there can be misalignments and you have to pick one you can live with. That tells me he wouldn't help me to get one that doesn't have issues, if returns were required.

I've spoken to four ADs in Socal and it appears they aren't intending to keep these in stock. After selling their initial allocation, they're only special ordering. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

creepy ross said:


> Was ready to buy a 143 from an out of state AD and they were nice enough to send pics. Unfortunately, the bezel pip wasn't centered in the triangle.
> 
> Spoke to a another AD and we had a brief discussion about Seiko's alignment issues. He said there are six-seven areas where there can be misalignments and you have to pick one you can live with. That tells me he wouldn't help me to get one that doesn't have issues, if returns were required.
> 
> ...


Yup, Seiko needs to up their QC game a bit but we have been complaining for years now with misalignment issues and it's getting even worse with the PIP being a problem now as well, In the UK it's the same they have sold out of their initial batch and special ordering.


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

Ryan1881 said:


> Yup, Seiko needs to up their QC game a bit but we have been complaining for years now with misalignment issues and it's getting even worse with the PIP being a problem now as well, In the UK it's the same they have sold out of their initial batch and special ordering.


Did they say why? Is it because of the QC issues? It seems like the demand is there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Steeltown said:


> Did they say why? Is it because of the QC issues? It seems like the demand is there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No but it will be demand.


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

Ryan1881 said:


> Yup, Seiko needs to up their QC game a bit but we have been complaining for years now with misalignment issues and it's getting even worse with the PIP being a problem now as well, In the UK it's the same they have sold out of their initial batch and special ordering.


It's unfortunate that one can't walk in and inspect the watch. Instead, have to special order and keep your fingers crossed that it's sufficiently aligned. Otherwise you have to play the return game and it's a hassle for all parties.

I realize this probably isn't the case everywhere, but in Los Angeles where you'd think there are no shortage of buyers, I would hope this is a watch the ADs would stock. But, I have no idea how to manage inventory, so perhaps a watch of this price tier you don't simply order a few and keep them in inventory.


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

creepy ross said:


> Was ready to buy a 143 from an out of state AD and they were nice enough to send pics. Unfortunately, the bezel pip wasn't centered in the triangle.
> 
> Spoke to a another AD and we had a brief discussion about Seiko's alignment issues. He said there are six-seven areas where there can be misalignments and you have to pick one you can live with. That tells me he wouldn't help me to get one that doesn't have issues, if returns were required.
> 
> ...


Hey Creepy - Are these California ADs no longer keeping them in stock simply because of the quality control issues? Seems like they are selling out rapidly despite the QC issues and would continue to do so. Plus, the warranty issue is Seiko's problem, not the AD's. At worst, it gets people into the AD's stores more often to drop the watch off for service.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

creepy ross said:


> It's unfortunate that one can't walk in and inspect the watch. Instead, have to special order and keep your fingers crossed that it's sufficiently aligned. Otherwise you have to play the return game and it's a hassle for all parties.
> 
> I realize this probably isn't the case everywhere, but in Los Angeles where you'd think there are no shortage of buyers, I would hope this is a watch the ADs would stock. But, I have no idea how to manage inventory, so perhaps a watch of this price tier you don't simply order a few and keep them in inventory.


Maybe, as you allude to, they don't think that a person is going to walk off the street, look at a $1K+ Seiko, and impulse buy it.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Steeltown said:


> Hey Creepy - Are these California ADs no longer keeping them in stock simply because of the quality control issues? Seems like they are selling out rapidly despite the QC issues and would continue to do so. Plus, the warranty issue is Seiko's problem, not the AD's. At worst, it gets people into the AD's stores more often to drop the watch off for service.


If Seiko isn't going to acknowledge that a defect is outside tolerances, then the AD gets stuck in the middle.


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

mleok said:


> If Seiko isn't going to acknowledge that a defect is outside tolerances, then the AD gets stuck in the middle.


Does it cost the AD $$ out of pocket or just risk nuisance and customer dissatisfaction?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Steeltown said:


> Does it cost the AD $$ out of pocket or just risk nuisance and customer dissatisfaction?


If the AD accepts a return, then they lose money. If they don't then it results in customer dissatisfaction. I don't think it's an accident that Seiya has a disclaimer about alignment only for their Seiko listings.


----------



## Dissident (Jan 1, 2014)

Steeltown said:


> Nice. Did you get gray or blue?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Gray. SBDC101 from Ippo Japan.


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

Steeltown said:


> Hey Creepy - Are these California ADs no longer keeping them in stock simply because of the quality control issues? Seems like they are selling out rapidly despite the QC issues and would continue to do so. Plus, the warranty issue is Seiko's problem, not the AD's. At worst, it gets people into the AD's stores more often to drop the watch off for service.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





mleok said:


> Maybe, as you allude to, they don't think that a person is going to walk off the street, look at a $1K+ Seiko, and impulse buy it.


I have no idea, but two who don't carry it normally - they aren't listed in the Seiko store finder as being Prospex LX dealers - said they could order it. The other two who are Prospex LX ADs said they sold their initial units but could order one for me if I paid a deposit.

Again, I know nothing about managing inventory in a retail setting, but it could be after they sell their initial allocation they don't continually order the more expensive pieces and have them on hand. One of the ADs said they only ordered one or two of the 143s, but said he could order as many as he wanted.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

creepy ross said:


> I have no idea, but two who don't carry it normally - they aren't listed in the Seiko store finder as being Prospex LX dealers - said they could order it. The other two who are Prospex LX ADs said they sold their initial units but could order one for me if I paid a deposit.
> 
> Again, I know nothing about managing inventory in a retail setting, but it could be after they sell their initial allocation they don't continually order the more expensive pieces and have them on hand. One of the ADs said they only ordered one or two of the 143s, but said he could order as many as he wanted.


But, the SPB143 is in Prospex line but not the Prospex LX line. The Prospex LX lineup consists of watches with MSRPs of $5K+.


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

mleok said:


> But, the SPB143 is in Prospex line but not the Prospex LX line. The Prospex LX lineup consists of watches with MSRPs of $5K+.


Got it, I have no idea what I'm talking about then. But that does mean there are a whole host of other ADs I can call.


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

creepy ross said:


> Got it, I have no idea what I'm talking about then. But that does mean there are a whole host of other ADs I can call.


Now that I think about it though, the only ADs I called who had the 14x or had sold their allocation were ADs listed as Prospex LX dealers. It makes sense that only those stores that cater to a higher end clientele see any value in ordering a $1K+ Seiko in the first place. The one I did visit also had both Willards and I believe the SLA models in store.


----------



## Owee (Aug 10, 2020)

danshort said:


> The problem with aftermarket bracelets for this model (and the Willard) is going to be matching the color of the metal because of the diashield coating. I had the SPB051 for a while and thought the strapcode Angus jubilee would look awesome on it. It did but I couldn't get over the color difference between watch head and bracelet.


You are very correct about the metal color that SPB149 does look darker
Compare it to my other seiko diver and color difference is definitely noticeable.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Mesh bracelet is very high quality from my Eterna watch, the clasp is from a spare bracelet I had from my Seiko samurai 20mm, fits straight on and the divers extension is perfect.
> I also have the original spb143,145,147,149 bracelet, but that tapers down to 18mm, I much prefer the 20mm clasp.
> The original bracelet was supplied FOC from the Seiko boutique in central London where I bought the watch. But I had to wait a week for it.
> View attachment 15393629
> ...


thanks for the info! This should also be the same clasp as my incoming mini turtle. It looks great although I would prefer a taper for sure I'm the bracelet.


----------



## pmjl (Feb 6, 2014)

Same watch different lighting different feel. Can't get over the colour.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

pmjl said:


> View attachment 15395093
> 
> Same watch different lighting different feel. Can't get over the colour.


Yes, one on the left has proper white balance for the lighting as evidenced by the correct neutral tones which means it's showing the true or close to true color. The one on the right has improper white balance for the lighting as evidenced by the skewed/warm neutral tones giving an inaccurate color to everything.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pmjl (Feb 6, 2014)

rcorreale said:


> Yes, one on the left has proper white balance for the lighting as evidenced by the correct neutral tones which means it's showing the true or close to true color. The one on the right has improper white balance for the lighting as evidenced by the skewed/warm neutral tones giving an inaccurate color to everything.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both pictures are inaccurate to the real life colour of SPB149 as it's very difficult to photograph. But to me the picture on the right is more accurate as in most lighting conditions that's how it looks......muted. Only in crazy bright lighting can you make that blue pop. Full disclosure though I don't know much about photography.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

pmjl said:


> Both pictures are inaccurate to the real life colour of SPB149 as it's very difficult to photograph. But to me the picture on the right is more accurate as in most lighting conditions that's how it looks......muted. Only in crazy bright lighting can you make that blue pop. Full disclosure though I don't know much about photography.


The picture on the left while may be over saturated some, the color hues are much more accurate, just look at the strap, it's reading as blue which it is in real life. Strap in the other picture looks like mud along with the steel silver tones.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monet_Briard (Feb 18, 2008)

Love mine!

























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

Monet_Briard said:


> Love mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

I’m kind of regretting sending my 149 to the service center. The majority of the photos posted in the last few days show what I think are the same paint defect around the lume pip. Maybe a clean bezel is the exception. I’m concerned that even if they wanted to swap the bezel insert out they wouldn’t have access to any perfect examples...

I think this thread certainly amplifies dissatisfaction; I don’t think I would have been bothered enough to do anything otherwise.


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

Ryan1881 said:


> Where did you get yours from?


Try AMJ watches mate


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

One-Seventy said:


> Good work. Can I ask what was the retail price on that (and did the boutique also give you a discount)?


The bracelet price is £200, but no discount on the watch £900. Will send pic tomorrow, 
Very firm on the price of the watch. But very accommodating, Ali the store manager, let me try on a few Grand Seiko, the Willard, and also sized the bracelet FOC. I did send them cappuccino's and cookies for all 3 staff the next day. 
They only had 5 149delivered to them and I could not pay for it in advance, so they took al my details and everyone else's details that registered their interest. Then they sent out an e mail when they arrived in stock, first come first serve basis, they sold out within 5 min, so I missed out, but my first choice was this 147, but I wanted both. I will find a 149 as well, but refuse to pay a primium. I want to pay their listed price. 
Very few have come to The UK. I think probably 35 as I have called all main Seiko dealers in the UK. The main bulk went to Japan, USA. Australia. 
Regards 
G


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

new strap

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Watchcollector21 said:


> The bracelet price is £200, but no discount on the watch £900. Will send pic tomorrow,


Stout fellow, thanks for the follow up!


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

Took the original rubber off after 6 weeks and trying this old brown soft leather for awhile.


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

rcorreale said:


> Well without a pic. no one here believes you.


Can't have that then, can we.


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

Is that Tropic black or anthracite? Looks real good. My only slight hold up is their squared off ends at the lugs.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

jomal66 said:


> Is that Tropic black or anthracite? Looks real good. My only slight hold up is their squared off ends at the lugs.


anthracite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

Damn,
These are so freaking nice...
I might prefer the 147 more than my SLA23...lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Monet_Briard said:


> Love mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


absolutely love this shot!


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

govdubspeedgo said:


> new strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The original Tropics are so nice, really supple. I've got one waiting for a 143. Right now it's attached to a non-diver Fortis.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Monet_Briard (Feb 18, 2008)

Predictabilly said:


> absolutely love this shot!


Thanks!!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## eaglepowers (Jun 18, 2011)

Monet_Briard said:


> Love mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Copngrats and nice photos.


----------



## eaglepowers (Jun 18, 2011)

My AD in LA, CA showed me the catalog that said he was only allowed to order 3 149. He asked for more and they said no.


Watchcollector21 said:


> The bracelet price is £200, but no discount on the watch £900. Will send pic tomorrow,
> Very firm on the price of the watch. But very accommodating, Ali the store manager, let me try on a few Grand Seiko, the Willard, and also sized the bracelet FOC. I did send them cappuccino's and cookies for all 3 staff the next day.
> They only had 5 149delivered to them and I could not pay for it in advance, so they took al my details and everyone else's details that registered their interest. Then they sent out an e mail when they arrived in stock, first come first serve basis, they sold out within 5 min, so I missed out, but my first choice was this 147, but I wanted both. I will find a 149 as well, but refuse to pay a primium. I want to pay their listed price.
> Very few have come to The UK. I think probably 35 as I have called all main Seiko dealers in the UK. The main bulk went to Japan, USA. Australia.
> ...


That's great that they got 5 149. My AD in LA, CA showed me the catalog that said he was only allowed to order 3 149. He asked for more and they said no.


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

eaglepowers said:


> My AD in LA, CA showed me the catalog that said he was only allowed to order 3 149. He asked for more and they said no.
> 
> That's great that they got 5 149. My AD in LA, CA showed me the catalog that said he was only allowed to order 3 149. He asked for more and they said no.


Which AD in LA?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ricksey (Mar 23, 2018)

govdubspeedgo said:


> new strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am looking to get a tropic strap for my 143 as well. But I am not sure if I should get the black one or anthracite. They look very similar in the photos on their website.
Since the dial is kind of grey. I thought maybe it'll look better with the anthracite strap. But at the same time, the bezel is black. So I can't make my mind up.?‍♂

May I ask what colour is yours?


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

ricksey said:


> I am looking to get a tropic strap for my 143 as well. But I am not sure if I should get the black one or anthracite. They look very similar in the photos on their website.
> Since the dial is kind of grey. I thought maybe it'll look better with the anthracite strap. But at the same time, the bezel is black. So I can't make my mind up.
> 
> May I ask what colour is yours?


@ricksey 
Hi. Where do you plan to get your straps? I didn't know there is an Anthracite, I thought all are just Black. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Until I get the bracelet sorted, this will be on the rubber strap. I may have to dig and look and see if I have a tropic strap somewhere.

First impression is that it's a beauty. Sits well on my 6.5 inch wrist. The timekeeping seems fine to me. No significant speed slower or faster - seems on time.


----------



## Dissident (Jan 1, 2014)

Overcast, hot, and muggy. I've said it before, it's a watch for all occasions.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

ricksey said:


> I am looking to get a tropic strap for my 143 as well. But I am not sure if I should get the black one or anthracite. They look very similar in the photos on their website.
> Since the dial is kind of grey. I thought maybe it'll look better with the anthracite strap. But at the same time, the bezel is black. So I can't make my mind up.
> 
> May I ask what colour is yours?





babbsky said:


> @ricksey
> Hi. Where do you plan to get your straps? I didn't know there is an Anthracite, I thought all are just Black. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


mine is anthracite, here is a picture next to a black tropic I have 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

govdubspeedgo said:


> mine is anthracite, here is a picture next to a black tropic I have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@govdubspeedgo 
Thanks for sharing...both are nice!

Seems two different manufacturers as the strap buckles looks different??

Where did u purchased these ? Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

The more I see it in photos, the more I like the 143 (gray) better than the 149 (blue limited). Seems like you need to observe the blue in person to truly see the color, though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dissident (Jan 1, 2014)

Steeltown said:


> The more I see it in photos, the more I like the 143 (gray) better than the 149 (blue limited). Seems like you need to observe the blue in person to truly see the color, though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would have been drawn to the 149 had it not been for the gold seconds hand and lettering on the dial. I think it detracts from the watch.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

babbsky said:


> @govdubspeedgo
> Thanks for sharing...both are nice!
> 
> Seems two different manufacturers as the strap buckles looks different??
> ...


the grey is a true tropic from tropicstrap, and black is from yema and is 19mm. Uncle Seiko also makes them but I find them stiffer and less comfortable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

147'next to original rubber & bracelet, I am happy to report that mine is spot on, lines up perfect including the pip. No marks anywhere, simply perfect. In fact when I was at the AD 
I tried on the 143 which was perfect, I tell you it was a pretty hard decision choosing between the 147 & 143, accuracy it's settled at +8 / 9 per day, acceptable.
All my other seiko's run about the same or slightly worse.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Until I get the bracelet sorted, this will be on the rubber strap. I may have to dig and look and see if I have a tropic strap somewhere.
> 
> First impression is that it's a beauty. Sits well on my 6.5 inch wrist. The timekeeping seems fine to me. No significant speed slower or faster - seems on time.
> View attachment 15397369


Right on T!



You beat me to it 

Looks great.


----------



## eaglepowers (Jun 18, 2011)

creepy ross said:


> Which AD in LA?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Jewelry Pavilion in Downtown LA. He sold me his last 149. He had the brown version and both Willards when I was there a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## DrGoode (May 12, 2020)

Nice watches. The indices look similiar to those on my SKX173.


----------



## sirep (Aug 28, 2019)

sirep said:


> I received an SBDC101/SPB143 in the mail yesterday. There are no authorized dealers where I'm located. I purchased the JDM model from an overseas retailer as I fell in love with the watch when I first saw pictures of it.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm also experiencing some dust under the crystal. Quite a few specks to be honest. The crystal also protrudes higher at 7:00 compared to how it sits at 1:00. It doesn't appear the bezel is the cause, as I can rotate the bezel and the protrusion remains, so the crystal isn't sitting even.
> 
> ...





sirep said:


> Total of $63.00. Here is the breakdown:
> 
> Clean dial - $14
> Seal XTL - $10
> ...


I got it back today. Seiko USA did a great job! No dust, the crystal is now level, and the hands are aligned!


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

sirep said:


> I got it back today. Seiko USA did a great job! No dust, the crystal is now level, and the hands are aligned!


That's awesome! So glad you had a good experience! Now enjoy your watch the way it was meant to be enjoyed!

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

mleok said:


> If the AD accepts a return, then they lose money. If they don't then it results in customer dissatisfaction. I don't think it's an accident that Seiya has a disclaimer about alignment only for their Seiko listings.


People who buy higher end seikos generally understand this is a risk. I liked the 149 enough that I was willing to take that risk. I figured it might be a bit of extra insurance being that it is a LE. I was lucky that mine is basically perfect. Others evidently haven't been that lucky.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

gagnello said:


> People who buy higher end seikos generally understand this is a risk. I liked the 149 enough that I was willing to take that risk. I figured it might be a bit of extra insurance being that it is a LE. I was lucky that mine is basically perfect. Others evidently haven't been that lucky.


Why is that acceptable though? If this thread is any indication, that implicit understanding is not universal.


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

eaglepowers said:


> Jewelry Pavilion in Downtown LA. He sold me his last 149. He had the brown version and both Willards when I was there a couple of weeks ago.


Thanks. I was there last weekend, he still had the brown (147?) and both Willards, though the black Willard was sold. He offered it to me since the buyer wouldn't be able to pick up for two weeks, but I didn't even want to look at it. I'm set on the 143 and I didn't want anything else to tempt me. But now I'm wishing I took a look.

He offered a discount on a 143, but I think it's because it's not limited like the 149. I should probably just have him order it, but I feel like it's inevitable that we'll have to go back and forth with misaligned units. I wish I could just walk into a store and inspect the stock on hand, but it's becoming more and more apparent that that's not going to happen.

Going to call around some more tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Mine is here! Alignment looks good.

Pros: looks very good, the blue dial is mesmerizing. Case finish so super nice

Neutral: sapphire seems to habe a little magnifying effect? Anyone else Encounter this? It's a VERY high watch, sits a little lower due to case design, but don't expect it to be in bb58 territory.

Cons: I'm a bracelet guy. And that bracelet is a huge disappointment for a watch so expensive. It's truly underwhelming, especially that clasp. It's like on my Seiko 5, that had days back (my first and last Seiko before this one). Bracelet sizing was a little hustle, but okay. 
The rubber is very good, though. I am on the edge of changing the bracelet to rubber. But not sure. I'm the guy, who bought a bracelet for the Halios seaforth gmt ...

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.

Edit: forgot the pic:


----------



## Newbedutchy (May 29, 2020)

I had this dream about an old church clock which turned out to have a wasp nest inside. A day later I got a call from the dealer. The LE arrived! My holy grail watch. He received 2 and I picked the one with the best pip alignment. About to pay I asked if he could do a measurement. We were in awe it ran +1 second. We discussed some stuff and then it creeped to +10....+15......+17.... Wow that's not ok I need to keep it here and have it run some more. I will have it settle down and then I will make it run like a Rolex. Today he called. The watch settled at +20. But he was unable to open it! He had never encountered this in 25 years of matchmaking and he has an 800 euro machine to open watches. So the watch will be sent to Seiko. I wonder what will happen next.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Really annoying. My 149 arrived today. Everything looks fine after the first inspection. Perfect alignment, perfect run. But i have to admit, in general I do not check my watches with a magnifier. That helps a lot.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Newbedutchy said:


> I had this dream about an old church clock which turned out to have a wasp nest inside. A day later I got a call from the dealer. The LE arrived! My holy grail watch. He received 2 and I picked the one with the best pip alignment. About to pay I asked if he could do a measurement. We were in awe it ran +1 second. We discussed some stuff and then it creeped to +10....+15......+17.... Wow that's not ok I need to keep it here and have it run some more. I will have it settle down and then I will make it run like a Rolex. Today he called. The watch settled at +20. But he was unable to open it! He had never encountered this in 25 years of matchmaking and he has an 800 euro machine to open watches. So the watch will be sent to Seiko. I wonder what will happen next.


I ended up having to purchase a Horotec Mini Press in order to get the case back off. I can confirm that's the toughest damn case back removal I've ever attempted; even with the Horotec it was difficult.

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Newbedutchy said:


> I had this dream about an old church clock which turned out to have a wasp nest inside. A day later I got a call from the dealer. The LE arrived! My holy grail watch. He received 2 and I picked the one with the best pip alignment. About to pay I asked if he could do a measurement. We were in awe it ran +1 second. We discussed some stuff and then it creeped to +10....+15......+17.... Wow that's not ok I need to keep it here and have it run some more. I will have it settle down and then I will make it run like a Rolex. Today he called. The watch settled at +20. But he was unable to open it! He had never encountered this in 25 years of matchmaking and he has an 800 euro machine to open watches. So the watch will be sent to Seiko. I wonder what will happen next.


You should have taken the watch, gave it a full wind and wore it every day for a week. I'm betting the week long timing result would have been much better than a static one position timegrapher check. If after the week it was still out of spec. then send it in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Newbedutchy (May 29, 2020)

Thanks all. It was the dealers call. He did not want to deliver the piece as is with these specs. He says he can have it run around +3 no problem. I also started that this is just the first day this watch functions as a watch. It was just metal a couple of weeks ago so it should be given some time to settle. No payment done yet.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

mleok said:


> Why is that acceptable though? If this thread is any indication, that implicit understanding is not universal.


Never said it was acceptable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

143 on dark grey NATO

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

My AD called and said he got another 149 in, and he is giving me the right of first refusal! I’ll see it Monday. I’ll update y’all then.


----------



## okiesfan (Oct 9, 2017)

has anyone seen the guilt one in the metal yet? I'm pretty tempted by that one, also how are these on big a wrists? mine is like 9" uuugh


----------



## chris838 (May 8, 2020)

Mine came in 2 days ago. Awesome watch, very very nice! I love the rubber, just perfect


----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

chris838 said:


> Mine came in 2 days ago. Awesome watch, very very nice! I love the rubber, just perfect
> 
> View attachment 15400004
> 
> ...


Looks great, my friend! I am a big fan of the included rubber strap.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

How linty is the rubber?

It sure does look good. 

Any word if any ADs are selling it separately?


----------



## ricksey (Mar 23, 2018)

babbsky said:


> @ricksey
> Hi. Where do you plan to get your straps? I didn't know there is an Anthracite, I thought all are just Black. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am planing to get mine from here. I think they are the original tropic strap manufacturer.


https://shop.aquadive.com/product/tropic-strap-2/


----------



## ricksey (Mar 23, 2018)

govdubspeedgo said:


> mine is anthracite, here is a picture next to a black tropic I have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the photo. I did a quick mockup with the black strap.
I think I will get the anthracite. It matches the dial nicely.
Thanks again.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

okiesfan said:


> has anyone seen the guilt one in the metal yet? I'm pretty tempted by that one, also how are these on big a wrists? mine is like 9" uuugh


Yes. It's really nice. The gold is a bit unsubtle but the bezel is great. On your wrist in the modern context (where people seem to expect a fixed % of wrist real estate covered by a watch?) it will look small. But it's designed to be around 40mm because that's a classic size.

Seiko didn't make a 47mm 62MAS for bigger gentlemen back then - after all you don't buy bigger pens or sunglasses if you're taller or wider than average .


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Onboard!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris838 (May 8, 2020)

boatswain said:


> How linty is the rubber?
> 
> It sure does look good.
> 
> Any word if any ADs are selling it separately?


Again, it is very good! i have a Daytona WD with the original Oysterflex. The Oysterflex has these lips inside that are supposed to prevent sweat. I honestly believe the Seiko is a better option! It is quite narrow compared to others. The one I have on the Tuna is Seiko as well but of much cheaper overall appearance. 
I'm a rubber guy, I think in many ways that rubber is the way to go these days.

Thx!


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I've been paddling around with the new member  have a nice Sunday everyone!

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Owee (Aug 10, 2020)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Mine is here! Alignment looks good.
> 
> Pros: looks very good, the blue dial is mesmerizing. Case finish so super nice
> 
> ...


Not a fan of the bracelet either. The rubber strap feels really good and you should definitely try it out


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

boatswain said:


> How linty is the rubber?
> 
> It sure does look good.
> 
> Any word if any ADs are selling it separately?


No lint at all. It's by far Seiko's best strap yet. According to my AD the rubber will be available for purchase in October.

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## stamsd (Jun 10, 2010)

Apologies in advance, but has a jubilee been discussed yet for these? I just ordered the 143 and would like one for it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jswing said:


> No lint at all. It's by far Seiko's best strap yet. According to my AD the rubber will be available for purchase in October.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

For those, interested in a side-by-side with the bb58 aka the #doublewristie (I try to make it a thing, I think it's helpful)The midcase on the bb58 is higher, but it's flat on the back. Unlike the spb149 which curves pretty much. I think, you notice the 1mm difference pretty much. Both sit very comfortably.

I talked about the bracelet, no need to get deeper there. I resized it once again, it's ok for now. I let it settle and think about it.

All in all, if the bb58 fits you, the spb149 will as well and vice versa - for the huge-wristed among us the bb58 might be in the smaller side, though 

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## scarab1st (Jan 26, 2018)

Morning sun. ☀


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

143j


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

I'd like to see Seiko offer some greater variation. The grey 143 looks amazing on an anthracite rubber strap - arguably the closest look to the original - and the standard black strap doesn't suit the "root beer" colours of the brown 147. That would work better with the bracelet, or even a dark brown rubber strap. 

Looking forward to seeing what more the aftermarket comes up with!


----------



## eaglepowers (Jun 18, 2011)

boatswain said:


> How linty is the rubber?
> 
> It sure does look good.
> 
> Any word if any ADs are selling it separately?


It isn't and probably the best behaved rubber strap I've seen. Soft, doesn't stick, attract lint, show streaks or marks and is really comfortable. I have a ton of different rubber straps and have gotten use to the pitfalls but so far this one has none.

Back in the thread somewhere someone was able to order them from his AD for $30 a piece which seems like a steal. Not sure if he ever picked them up?


----------



## nivandri (Jun 30, 2020)

Might have been discussed here (couldn't find), but did anyone compare blue lume of 145/147 vs. the standard green of 143/149? I did shortly at a Seiko boutique, side by side (143 vs. 147) in a dark room and noticed that the blue one (147) is less bright, or so it seemed at least. What's worse, the Seiko rep. told me that, supposedly, only the green one is the true Lumibrite while all the other color variations from Seiko mean that they modify the chemical mix and therefore the lume is not as bright.

Is that BS? Or does it have to do with the eye's perception of light and color in dark conditions and somehow the blue is as bright? Wonder if the lume emits the light as long on blue one compared to green (didn't have chance to check that, obv.)


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

The 147 and 145 are slightly blue when charged and not as bright as the others which glow green. I'd say this is not surprising since the lume compound is tainted with something to darken it (not historically accurately either, I'd say). But it is very long lasting, like 6-8 hours.


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

Has anyone been able to get the AD to discount the MSRP on the 143 (gray)? I realize that the 149 (blue) is limited edition, so ADs might dig in on the price, but 143 is not limited. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nivandri (Jun 30, 2020)

One-Seventy said:


> The 147 and 145 are slightly blue when charged and not as bright as the others which glow green. I'd say this is not surprising since the lume compound is tainted with something to darken it (not historically accurately either, I'd say). But it is very long lasting, like 6-8 hours.


Okay, so I am not alone in that. Another point to consider


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

Steeltown said:


> Has anyone been able to get the AD to discount the MSRP on the 143 (gray)? I realize that the 149 (blue) is limited edition, so ADs might dig in on the price, but 143 is not limited.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lowest offer I got for the 143 was roughly 24% off if I paid cash. But that AD didn't have it in stock and didn't seem very open to the idea of making multiple returns if necessary.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

24% is a big discount 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

Steeltown said:


> 24% is a big discount
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never bought from an AD before and I keep hearing about 30-35% for Seikos, though I realize that might be unrealistic for a new release. Not to mention dealers may not be as quick to discount the higher end line vs the 5 line or standard Prospex watches.

I'm probably going to opt for a smaller discount from an AD who seems more open to making sure I get an issue free watch.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

govdubspeedgo said:


> the grey is a true tropic from tropicstrap, and black is from yema and is 19mm. Uncle Seiko also makes them but I find them stiffer and less comfortable
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@govdubspeedgo 
Thanks for reply... I'll check them out. Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

ricksey said:


> I am planing to get mine from here. I think they are the original tropic strap manufacturer.
> 
> 
> https://shop.aquadive.com/product/tropic-strap-2/


@ricksey 
Thanks for the link. Cheers!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Still can't decide if I like the 143 or the 149 more.
















Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Still can't decide if I like the 143 or the 149 more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The gray really is nice - more of an all-rounder. The blue makes the SPB149 a little more of a summer piece.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Hey!
Posting on the 149th page in memory of my SPB149 that is still in warranty service with Seiko!


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

Seiko really nailed this whole series. It was tough to choose just one.


----------



## VME (Apr 17, 2014)

Still waiting on my 143...Seiko said it should be done by 9/10/20...oh well at least they are taking care of it.


----------



## Carajio (Jun 23, 2015)

I had my 147 for a bit over a week and I was really enjoying it especially since the specific one I had didn't appear to have any big flaws... I did at first notice it was running a bit slow but figured it needed a bit of time to settle in. After a week it was running 45 seconds slow per day, a lot more than the advertised -15sec per day. i don't care too much about the accuracy of a mechanical watch but that was too much even for me.
The biggest issue for me however was that there was looked like a scuff mark on the hour hand. You could only notice it in the right light which was why I didn't see it at first and it often was obscured by the minutes hand but it WAS there.









Thankfully, I have to say that Gnomon has been nothing but helpful in getting the issues resolved and I am awaiting to hear back about when it will get the repairs finished. All the same ,I do still love the watch and can't wait to get it back on the wrist!


----------



## sirep (Aug 28, 2019)

Carajio said:


> I had my 147 for a bit over a week and I was really enjoying it especially since the specific one I had didn't appear to have any big flaws... I did at first notice it was running a bit slow but figured it needed a bit of time to settle in. After a week it was running 45 seconds slow per day, a lot more than the advertised -15sec per day. i don't care too much about the accuracy of a mechanical watch but that was too much even for me.
> The biggest issue for me however was that there was looked like a scuff mark on the hour hand. You could only notice it in the right light which was why I didn't see it at first and it often was obscured by the minutes hand but it WAS there.
> View attachment 15403262
> 
> ...


How long did it take to ship it back to them? I'm curious how their repair work is, so I'll be eager to hear how it went.


----------



## sirep (Aug 28, 2019)

Can anyone share a photo of how level their crystal sits? I recently posted about repair work done on mine that included a request to reseat the crystal. It does look more level than before, but still seems to stand proud on one side. I'm just nitpicking at this point as it passed Seiko's water test. I have no way of knowing if they did in fact reseat it or not, so I was looking to compare it to others.









The right side is the crown side.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

sirep said:


> Can anyone share a photo of how level their crystal sits? I recently posted about repair work done on mine that included a request to reseat the crystal. It does look more level than before, but still seems to stand proud on one side. I'm just nitpicking at this point as it passed Seiko's water test. I have no way of knowing if they did in fact reseat it or not, so I was looking to compare it to others.
> 
> View attachment 15403316
> 
> The right side is the crown side.


I thought the same with mine but then noticed that the bezel itself was a little higher on the crown side than the opposite side. Not sure if it was bezel spring pressure pushing it up or what, but when I pressed down on it, it made the crystal appear to be more flat.

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## Carajio (Jun 23, 2015)

sirep said:


> How long did it take to ship it back to them? I'm curious how their repair work is, so I'll be eager to hear how it went.


I only sent it back on Monday so it is still in transit. I will give an update as it progresses.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

The colour of the brown SPB147 is a pain in the arse to photograph. It's almost as difficult to photograph as the magic blue bezel on the SPB051 and 151 - what Seiko did to get that colour escapes me. Anyway I had a go.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Great color. But why is the 30 of the bezel on top? That drives me crazy. 😜 😄


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

I was in and out of the patio, timing the hot grille thing in the background


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh, I see. Someone who actually uses the bezel in everyday life. Very good.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Carajio said:


> I had my 147 for a bit over a week and I was really enjoying it especially since the specific one I had didn't appear to have any big flaws... I did at first notice it was running a bit slow but figured it needed a bit of time to settle in. After a week it was running 45 seconds slow per day, a lot more than the advertised -15sec per day. i don't care too much about the accuracy of a mechanical watch but that was too much even for me.
> The biggest issue for me however was that there was looked like a scuff mark on the hour hand. You could only notice it in the right light which was why I didn't see it at first and it often was obscured by the minutes hand but it WAS there.
> 
> Thankfully, I have to say that Gnomon has been nothing but helpful in getting the issues resolved and I am awaiting to hear back about when it will get the repairs finished. All the same ,I do still love the watch and can't wait to get it back on the wrist!


Sorry to see that, These are nice watches let down by poor Quality control.. Will Seiko ever correct this?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Loving it.


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

Does the 143 come with both a steel bracelet AND a rubber strap? Or just one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Steeltown said:


> Does the 143 come with both a steel bracelet AND a rubber strap? Or just one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just one - the bracelet. Like a lot of Seiko's range, you get one or the other. Doesn't stop you buying the spares after but a little more flexibility would have been great (the grey dial with the black rubber strap is terrific).


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Only the blue 149 gets both.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Loving it.
> View attachment 15404187


Love how subtle and fanned out the sunburst is in direct sun. Not too flashy.


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

Newbedutchy said:


> I had this dream about an old church clock which turned out to have a wasp nest inside. A day later I got a call from the dealer. The LE arrived! My holy grail watch. He received 2 and I picked the one with the best pip alignment. About to pay I asked if he could do a measurement. We were in awe it ran +1 second. We discussed some stuff and then it creeped to +10....+15......+17.... Wow that's not ok I need to keep it here and have it run some more. I will have it settle down and then I will make it run like a Rolex. Today he called. The watch settled at +20. But he was unable to open it! He had never encountered this in 25 years of matchmaking and he has an 800 euro machine to open watches. So the watch will be sent to Seiko. I wonder what will happen next.


I had a heck of a time opening mine to regulate it. Without an 800$ machine I might add... It now runs between +1 and - 1 second per 24h, on the wrist.​


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

just picked up the 149 from AMJ watches, and very happy to report that its absolutley perfect, ( timing not tested yet ) everything lines up, no marks anywhere, yes pleased.
I compared the 149 to the 147 and I can honestly say I prefer the 147. 
Apologies for bad pics light is fading.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

German online AD Unger Is charging a premium on the 149 —- 1649€ by the time I am writing this. Yesterday it was 1600. it’s roughly 1900 U$ - this is getting out of ... hand!




Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)

New arrival today 
Seiko Prospex SPB 149j


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

andsan said:


> New arrival today
> Seiko Prospex SPB 149j
> 
> View attachment 15404488
> ...


Brilliant photos!!!

Very nice


----------



## Simey83 (May 27, 2014)

Been enjoying this for a couple of weeks now!
























Looking to move it on for an MM300 that has been offered to me 

Cheers


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I have to marvel how quickly the prices for the 149 (new and used) are increasing on the private market despite the fact it's still available in the AD network for much lower.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

My pictures can't compete with the others on this page, but thought it was time to report back that I'm still loving my 143 after a month. I've had it on no less than 5 different straps this past month, but it always seems to end up back on the US waffle strap. Love this watch.


----------



## TerraCheo (Aug 18, 2020)

First of all, sorry for my poor English because it is not my first language. Just a week ago I received the 147. I bought it online from a Spanish store. It was made a 10% discount and an extra 6% for something related to their new website, so in the end I paid about 931€, quite less than the 1100€, a substantial saving. One day after my order, the watch was already on my wrist. Fast, without problems and all right.

I read a lot of comments about issues related to Seiko and multiple defects. At first I thought it should be related to pre-serie watches, although mine was ok.

I was able to see them previously in person, in another big store, the models 149 and 147, both were flawless. So I chose the 147, due to its more vintage look. I looked for it at Larrabe watchmaker, because they had an extra discount related to the company's new website, as well as being very kind when I made a pair of calls to clarify some doubts. In the end I was very pleased of purchasing the watch in this shop.

I have had no problems with the printing, lume, pip, bezel alignment... after a week, it is +7/8 seconds a day, wearing it day and night, taking it off just to shower.

I took some photos without taking care beforehand, I didn't bother to clean it or give it the slightest attention, I left it as it is. My eyesight is not perfect, but I was checking it with a magnifying glass and I did not find anything that I have read around. After, checking the pics, I saw something in the pip that I did not pay attention, I am not sure if it was just some dirt under what appears to be a glass on the lume, but after breaking my tired eyes trying to find out what It could be, I thought that only could be seen with a microscope, with a naked eye It's almost impossible to see anything, so I don't care what it is.

The photos are of my son's wrist of +/- 17cm. The pics of the lume and later are of my wrist around +/- 16 cm. The only problem I found due to the small size of my wrist is that there is an important piece of strap left, so I have to put the metal ring right on the side of the wrist, which was somewhat annoying at first, but now everything is okay.

I was concerned about the size of the watch relative to my wrist, but due to the thick bezel, the watch seems smaller, something that the short lugs help with, so my concern has disappeared.

The brown color of the dial is not as obvious as in the photos. When a strong light shine directly appears more brown, but in lower light it appears matte and quite dark, almost like a "dirty black." The gold on the hands gives it a very attractive vintage look.

So far, I have no complaints and I'm happy for the purchase.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

andsan said:


> New arrival today
> Seiko Prospex SPB 149j


What a nice message to write a customer!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Thee (Jan 10, 2015)

143 Inbound! 
I was struggling with finding that "just right" piece that I could wear in any situation. Dressy enough for work, but casual, too. Also needed to be different than my other watches. Different hands and markers. 
Will join the posting when it arrives.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thee said:


> 143 Inbound!
> I was struggling with finding that "just right" piece that I could wear in any situation. Dressy enough for work, but casual, too. Also needed to be different than my other watches. Different hands and markers.
> Will join the posting when it arrives.


Nice 

I agree I think it is a great all arounder.


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

My SPB149 has arrived. This is the first time I've had it in my hands in person and it really is quite a beautiful watch. Seiko do have quite the back catalogue of interesting and different divers and the blocky lugs of this one are very unusual and look great. The finishing is fantastic and it feels solid and high quality. Onto the QC.... I would say mine is nearly 100 percent. The bezel aligns very nicely. The polish is fantastic at this price point. The dial again is really nice and very subtle and speaks of high quality. The colour is actually quite different and very pleasing compared to most blues (I had a GS Sbgx265 and found the blue a little bright). The lume pip on mine is 99 percent there. I would say it is a fraction decentred to the right, but that might be me just being anal. The paint job around it is just very slightly off, again with me being a bit anal. I have just wound it to see how it keeps time. The bracelet seems fine. This is not a point for me to investigate as mine will be worn on rubber.

All in all a beautiful watch that deserves better QC to iron out the little issues that have appeared. The quality otherwise really is very high and importantly, I have not yet sized the bracelet but it sits wonderfully on my 6.5 inch flat wrist. This will be a keeper for me and despite the lume pip not being quite perfect, I will not be returning (I guess a replacement bezel insert is always on the cards in the future if this ever gets very scratches).


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> 
> 
> ...


need more info on this strap, real vintage? comfort level?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

govdubspeedgo said:


> need more info on this strap, real vintage? comfort level?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheapestnatostraps.com

Faux-vintage, but really well done. A bit stiff, but hopefully it will break in.

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

Messing about with strap options. Think I'll stick with this one for a bit.


----------



## K2PK (Jul 10, 2019)

RogerP said:


> Messing about with strap options. Think I'll stick with this one for a bit.


Looking good on the brown strap with white stitching!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)

Seiko Prospex SPB 147j & 149j


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

RogerP said:


> Messing about with strap options. Think I'll stick with this one for a bit.


Mmmh. I am not a friend of leather on dive watches. Beside steel a tropic, waffle or sailcloth strap are fitting alternatives. But it is a personal preference.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

andsan said:


> Seiko Prospex SPB 147j & 149j
> 
> View attachment 15405588
> View attachment 15405589


Outstanding!!! A definite Daily Double


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Nanda said:


> Mmmh. I am not a friend of leather on dive watches. Beside steel a tropic, waffle or sailcloth strap are fitting alternatives. But it is a personal preference.


I think the leather straps are an excellent look in the fall. A crisp day, leaves on the ground, a brown leather jacket, a denim shirt, and a fine cigar on the way to a football game. And a bunch of hot middle aged broads in the stands looking for a mature man with a firm hand.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

My Experiance at AMJ jewlllers of Newark, UK.
4/5 pages back someone mentioned try AMJ at Newark they may have the ilusive 149j1 in stock. So I called them, they informed me they had 3 in stock. So I left a deposit on Saturday by C.card. Drove up on Monday, after meeting the chap I made the appointment with, he brought out all three watches for me to inspect, with a magnifying glass, 2 were flawless and 1 had the bezel not quite stopping on the mark, however their watchmaker took it off and placed it in the right position, took him about 30seconds. They were so accommodating, I was so impressed. They let me try on a couple of Tudors inc P01, a few new Breitlings, Bremont, 
They made me tea and sized the bracelet for me. No discount £1200. Overall 10 out of 10 for their attention to detail and customer service. Highly reccomend.


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> My Experiance at AMJ jewlllers of Newark, UK.
> 4/5 pages back someone mentioned try AMJ at Newark they may have the ilusive 149j1 in stock. So I called them, they informed me they had 3 in stock. So I left a deposit on Saturday by C.card. Drove up on Monday, after meeting the chap I made the appointment with, he brought out all three watches for me to inspect, with a magnifying glass, 2 were flawless and 1 had the bezel not quite stopping on the mark, however their watchmaker took it off and placed it in the right position, took him about 30seconds. They were so accommodating, I was so impressed. They let me try on a couple of Tudors inc P01, a few new Breitlings, Bremont,
> They made me tea and sized the bracelet for me. No discount £1200. Overall 10 out of 10 for their attention to detail and customer service. Highly reccomend.
> View attachment 15405696
> ...


Im glad it was helpful. They got 10 in and had issues putting them on their website so had the last remaining stock in the country I believe. I was tempted to get a couple do I could make sure mine was aligned (I also think this model will rise in price dramatically given the crazy watch world) but thought that would be greedy so glad to have helped others.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

kyle1234c said:


> Im glad it was helpful. They got 10 in and had issues putting them on their website so had the last remaining stock in the country I believe. I was tempted to get a couple do I could make sure mine was aligned (I also think this model will rise in price dramatically given the crazy watch world) but thought that would be greedy so glad to have helped others.


Thank you so much. 
Really appriciated, I tried everywhere, London, all around London, Birmingham, Bristol, Edinburgh, everyone, was out of stock. 
Thanks again
Best wishes
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Trying on a few strap options for the 149, 
Actually think I found the perfect strap for it, defenatly the most comfterble by a long shot.
That is the Erika's original MN strap,


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow. That does look good on the erikas. Surprised now that it was the fist tone I'd see that combo.

Well done!


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Trying on a few strap options for the 149,
> Actually think I found the perfect strap for it, defenatly the most comfterble by a long shot.
> That is the Erika's original MN strap,
> View attachment 15406010
> ...


Beautiful combo but why on earth is there an Italian flag stitched on a Marine Nationale strap?


----------



## Tairese7 (Feb 5, 2015)

denisd said:


> Beautiful combo but why on earth is there an Italian flag stitched on a Marine Nationale strap?


The owner is Italian I'm assuming?


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

denisd said:


> Beautiful combo but why on earth is there an Italian flag stitched on a Marine Nationale strap?


Very simple denisd, 
I had ithis strap made for an Italian Anonimo watch, I am also of Italian origin.
Cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Apologies double post


----------



## dm13 (Mar 28, 2017)

Grabbed this off Instagram - great strap colors on the 149!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

dm13 said:


> Grabbed this off Instagram - great strap colors on the 149!


That's


----------



## okiesfan (Oct 9, 2017)

One-Seventy said:


> Yes. It's really nice. The gold is a bit unsubtle but the bezel is great. On your wrist in the modern context (where people seem to expect a fixed % of wrist real estate covered by a watch?) it will look small. But it's designed to be around 40mm because that's a classic size.
> 
> Seiko didn't make a 47mm 62MAS for bigger gentlemen back then - after all you don't buy bigger pens or sunglasses if you're taller or wider than average .


on the contrary I need to find quite large glasses (i wear eyeglasses) when I shop or it looks absurd on my giant head lol. big guy problems.


----------



## K2PK (Jul 10, 2019)

dm13 said:


> Grabbed this off Instagram - great strap colors on the 149!





dm13 said:


> Grabbed this off Instagram - great strap colors on the 149!


This looks like a Crown and Buckle Chevron Adjustable strap. Their straps and the hardware are high quality.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

dm13 said:


> Grabbed this off Instagram - great strap colors on the 149!


Perfect strap for this watch

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

K2PK said:


> This looks like a Crown and Buckle Chevron Adjustable strap. Their straps and the hardware are high quality.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't believe C&B has this particular color variant, looks like one of its cheaper alternatives (or if you ask C&B, copies). Still looks great.


----------



## K2PK (Jul 10, 2019)

househalfman said:


> I don't believe C&B has this particular color variant, looks like one of its cheaper alternatives (or if you ask C&B, copies). Still looks great.


I dug out my C & B and this is exactly the same. They may have stopped producing it in this color combination.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dm13 (Mar 28, 2017)

K2PK said:


> This looks like a Crown and Buckle Chevron Adjustable strap. Their straps and the hardware are high quality.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a STRAPosphere StrapoBELT 2.0 adjustable nato (black/gobi sand)

Sold out in 20mm (of course!) on straposphere.com


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Very simple denisd,
> I had ithis strap made for an Italian Anonimo watch, I am also of Italian origin.
> Cheers
> G


Custom-made, that's pretty cool. It works well.


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

Got my bracelet all sized up (forgot what a pain the pin and collar system is!) just waiting on a spring bar tool so I can swap for the rubber, but actually I'm thinking it looks pretty good on bracelet. Very nicely sized diver for me this one.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

dm13 said:


> It's a STRAPosphere StrapoBELT 2.0 adjustable nato (black/gobi sand)
> 
> Sold out in 20mm (of course!) on straposphere.com


Black? Really? Looks quite blue to me. Nevertheless, a great combo.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

kyle1234c said:


> Got my bracelet all sized up (forgot what a pain the pin and collar system is!) just waiting on a spring bar tool so I can swap for the rubber, but actually I'm thinking it looks pretty good on bracelet. Very nicely sized diver for me this one.
> View attachment 15407022


You Managed to size the bracelet but not to push the spring bars? Use the tool you used for sizing the bracelet, no? Or use a straightened paper clip?



Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> You Managed to size the bracelet but not to push the spring bars? Use the tool you used for sizing the bracelet, no? Or use a straightened paper clip?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeh it sounds odd I know, but the tool I have for the collars is very flimsy and I dont fancy using it on the spring bars and having minimal control and causing scratches so I've gone for something a bit sturdier!

Update on the bracelet. I can see why people think it is a pretty average. It's absolutely fine but having worn it for a day it is nothing special.


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

Received today, it's a stunner..


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

Does anyone on here who bought a 143 or 149 have a wrist size between 7.5 and 7.75? If so, would love to hear thoughts on the fit and feel and see pics if you got ‘em. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Steeltown said:


> Does anyone on here who bought a 143 or 149 have a wrist size between 7.5 and 7.75? If so, would love to hear thoughts on the fit and feel and see pics if you got 'em.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


my wrist is 7.5, i think it wears great but i wear 38-40 watches with lug to lugs no more than 48 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## VME (Apr 17, 2014)

Mine is 7.5" and removing 2 links from the bracelet let's it fit perfect. It's a great size, but 40.5mm might be a little small depending on what you're used to wearing.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Opened my strap draws and found a few more options that should go well with the 149


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Opened my strap draws and found a few more options that should go well with the 149
> View attachment 15407809
> View attachment 15407810
> View attachment 15407811
> View attachment 15407812


I just showed this to my wife and said "See?! Look! It's not just me!" 

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

that’s a lot of straps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> I just showed this to my wife and said "See?! Look! It's not just me!"
> 
> Instagram: watch_it_captain


That's put a smile on my face,
There's a few more,draws, ...... And then there's the watches.
My wife thinks I am mad.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> That's put a smile on my face,
> There's a few more,draws, ...... And then there's the watches.
> My wife thinks I am mad.


I know the feeling.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Nanda said:


> Great color. But why is the 30 of the bezel on top? That drives me crazy. 😜 😄


The whole point of a timing bezel is to measure elapsed time! One of the main reasons I usually wear a dive watch is to time stuff. Not time spent under water, however..


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

I also use the bezel very often to measure time. I only asked because for pictures the most of us would turn the bezel at 0 in order to make a "perfect" shot.


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

Strap looks fantastic and feels fantastic. Phew, not a single scratch to the lugs.


----------



## Thee (Jan 10, 2015)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Opened my strap draws and found a few more options that should go well with the 149
> View attachment 15407809
> View attachment 15407810
> View attachment 15407811
> View attachment 15407812


Those are some very good options.
Your strap drawer is much better organized than mine!


----------



## TTR (Jun 23, 2006)

Got my spb149 today. Will propably send it back though. Or what do you think of the bracelet?


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Nanda said:


> I also use the bezel very often to measure time. I only asked because for pictures the most of us would turn the bezel at 0 in order to make a "perfect" shot.


I don't do Instagram-friendly poses. Action shots only : )


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

TTR said:


> Got my spb149 today. Will propably send it back though. Or what do you think of the bracelet?
> View attachment 15409186
> 
> 
> View attachment 15409189


I wasn't impressed by the lug-to-endlink profile fit on the range, much preferring the strap option, but the links themselves look fine. Am I missing anything else?


----------



## TTR (Jun 23, 2006)

One-Seventy said:


> I wasn't impressed by the lug-to-endlink profile fit on the range, much preferring the strap option, but the links themselves look fine. Am I missing anything else?


Some of the links show the pin holding link together. You can see it in the middle as an circle that shouldn't be there.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

One-Seventy said:


> I wasn't impressed by the lug-to-endlink profile fit on the range, much preferring the strap option, but the links themselves look fine. Am I missing anything else?


He's got circle marks on the bracelet where the pin holes are.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

TTR said:


> Some of the links show the pin holding link together. You can see it in the middle as an circle that shouldn't be there.


I don't get it? Is it missing the pins and collars. It looks like 3 empty black holes. or is it the lighting?


----------



## TTR (Jun 23, 2006)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> I don't get it? Is it missing the pins and collars. It looks like 3 empty black holes. or is it the lighting?


Next to the actual hole for pin and collar there's an faint circle. Right in the middle of an link. That's the pin holding three link pieces together and that should not be visible at all. As it's the case with most links on this bracelet.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

TTR said:


> Next to the actual hole for pin and collar there's an faint circle. Right in the middle of an link. That's the pin holding three link pieces together and that should not be visible at all. As it's the case with most links on this bracelet.


Yep these shouldn't be there









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

I have the same small circles on my bracelet. Not that obvious, but they are there. Should be on each bracelet. I have it on my SPB077 as well. That is because of the construction of the links. Every link is made from three parts connected with these "hidden pins". The parts are connected, then grinded and polished. Depending on what is on the surface the circles will be more visible.


----------



## Thee (Jan 10, 2015)

h_zee13 said:


> Yep these shouldn't be there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get your concern. If it isn't what you expect, then it's going to bother you if you keep it.
A lot of people don't like how the bracelet end link fits the case, but I don't think it's necessary "wrong."
Just my opinion, but I don't think your bracelet would bother me. I will let you know when my 143 arrives next week, I suppose.


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)

Seiko Prospex SPB 149j 1


----------



## 6_2_6_4 (Aug 21, 2020)

Beautiful watch. Very modern yet classic as the same time. Hoping to get one but it's a bit harder to get one in Canada



Joll71 said:


> *Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*
> 
> Four variants to choose from!


----------



## sagar.tolaney (Jan 22, 2019)

6_2_6_4 said:


> Beautiful watch. Very modern yet classic as the same time. Hoping to get one but it's a bit harder to get one in Canada


You could get in Canada if you pay a little premium. This watch is worth imo. I have one for myself and I will have another coming in a week or two. Even ADs in Europe are selling around $1950. In fact you can buy much cheaper on the reseller market.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dissident (Jan 1, 2014)

A little Friday night brat and dog grilling time.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Dissident said:


> A little Friday night brat and dog grilling time.
> 
> View attachment 15410012


Bezel work at its best


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Seriusly enjoying this thread, 
This 149 has really grown on me, I now like it as much if not more then my 147.
This rubber strap has exactly the same feel as the Seiko one and just as supple, this is my rubber option. Apologise for the amount of pics


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Even on an overcast day, this has a lot of charm and interest.


----------



## dm13 (Mar 28, 2017)

Nanda said:


> Black? Really? Looks quite blue to me. Nevertheless, a great combo.


Good point but looks like that's what they call the thing


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Seems black and blue threads are combined. The Midnight and Barley from CheapestNatoStraps could be identical, even if it looks darker on the pics.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Even on an overcast day, this has a lot of charm and interest.
> View attachment 15410694


Hang on...

T, do you have the 143 AND the 149?!


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Gnomon Bond single pass:









Still think bracelet is best:


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Hang on...
> 
> T, do you have the 143 AND the 149?!


Yep.


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

ChrisWMT said:


> Gnomon Bond single pass:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. The bracelet is my favorite as well. Im not really a bracelet guy but the Diashield just works so well. I know there are a bunch of naysayers, but for the price point of a mid level diver I think they did a good job.

I've tried a bunch of strap options, including the OEM silicon it came with. My favorite straps are GSAR rubber, Uncle Seiko waffle and Maratac carbon.


----------



## dm13 (Mar 28, 2017)

Nanda said:


> Seems black and blue threads are combined. The Midnight and Barley from CheapestNatoStraps could be identical, even if it looks darker on the pics.
> View attachment 15410746


That does look like the exact strap - probably from the same factory


----------



## Recondriver (Jul 25, 2020)

dm13 said:


> Grabbed this off Instagram - great strap colors on the 149!


You've captured the dial perfectly. My pics just don't give a true representation of the subtle blue and perfectly executed gold tone of the seconds hand.


----------



## Recondriver (Jul 25, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Bezel work at its best


The horror!


----------



## Recondriver (Jul 25, 2020)

I'll give a go with this Barton NATO for awhile until I can size the bracelet.


----------



## Recondriver (Jul 25, 2020)

Couple more...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Yep.


Right on. 

Preference?

Seems like you have had a lot of cool watches through recently.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Awesome watches. At this point premature to say which I prefer. Both have their pluses and I have yet to see a minus. No misaligned bezels or bad timekeeping.

EDIT: The blue is striking. I want to describe it as denim sunburst.


----------



## cwfmon (Aug 31, 2012)

Another Erica combo


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Loves the sun


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Sun does wonderful things to the dials of all of these watches, more than most others!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

_





















_


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I’d say, the grey one (is it the 143?) is the best surrogate, if you can’t get hold of a 149 (due to pricing/availability) - and everyone who’s interested in dive watches should own one at some point. They’re iconic. The original was and this one is a true successor. 

BTW a German AD is selling the 149 for a big premium - now at 2000€, which translates to roughly 2300$.


Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Awesome watches. At this point premature to say which I prefer. Both have their pluses and I have yet to see a minus. No misaligned bezels or bad timekeeping.
> 
> EDIT: The blue is striking. I want to describe it as denim sunburst.
> View attachment 15411549


Nice. 

That pic almost makes me think I should have ordered a 149

Both look great but the blue looks really nice there and the grey much more drab by comparison.


----------



## Recondriver (Jul 25, 2020)

Couple more...


Tanjecterly said:


> Awesome watches. At this point premature to say which I prefer. Both have their pluses and I have yet to see a minus. No misaligned bezels or bad timekeeping.
> 
> EDIT: The blue is striking. I want to describe it as denim sunburst.
> View attachment 15411549


 Yep, you're spot-on w/ you're "denim blue" description. I find it very subtle unless the light is just right. Your 143, which I also love, seems to have more pop.


----------



## earthquake_glue (Jan 20, 2014)

If purchasing through a US Seiko dealer, are the SPB143's Made in Japan? I'm getting conflicting information from other on line sources.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

derekfulmer said:


> If purchasing through a US Seiko dealer, are the SPB143's Made in Japan? I'm getting conflicting information from other on line sources.


My US AD sourced 143 has Japan printed on the case back, wither or not that means it was made in Japan is another story.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

Same here for my 143 - Japan. But we've already seen earlier in this thread that the inner caseback on an SBDC101 said Case Made in China. So the qualifier here must be that the majority of the watch (the movement) should be Japan made?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Nice.
> 
> That pic almost makes me think I should have ordered a 149
> 
> Both look great but the blue looks really nice there and the grey much more drab by comparison.


So you got the 147?


----------



## earthquake_glue (Jan 20, 2014)

jomal66 said:


> Same here for my 143 - Japan. But we've already seen earlier in this thread that the inner caseback on an SBDC101 said Case Made in China. So the qualifier here must be that the majority of the watch (the movement) should be Japan made?





govdubspeedgo said:


> My US AD sourced 143 has Japan printed on the case back, wither or not that means it was made in Japan is another story.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Trying to search that topic in this thread to no avail. Figured it out. Getting more results now from this specific thread.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> So you got the 147?


I have a 143 coming, on a looooong preorder. But I have been told it's getting closer...️


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

boatswain said:


> I have a 143 coming, on a looooong preorder. But I have been told it's getting closer...️


Post awesome pictures, B!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Post awesome pictures, B!


I'll try my best!


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Nanda said:


> Great color. But why is the 30 of the bezel on top? That drives me crazy. 😜 😄


he was most likely timing something......


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> That's put a smile on my face,
> There's a few more,draws, ...... And then there's the watches.
> My wife thinks I am mad.


Most of our wives or partners think we are mad, then I just point to her shoes and handbags 😂


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Predictabilly said:


> Most of our wives or partners think we are mad, then I just point to her shoes and handbags


I do the exact same thing! Pretty sure her bags are worth more than my watches. I always time my watch purchase to her bag purchase, easier to justify, and I'm all for equality 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Nice.
> 
> That pic almost makes me think I should have ordered a 149
> 
> Both look great but the blue looks really nice there and the grey much more drab by comparison.


when are you getting yours? I seriously have been patiently waiting for the epic Boatswain review of the 143.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

aalin13 said:


> I do the exact same thing! Pretty sure her bags are worth more than my watches. I always time my watch purchase to her bag purchase, easier to justify, and I'm all for equality
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


this made me chuckle. So smart we have become- timing it with purchases of our significant others to deter negative comments 😂


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Good morning!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Predictabilly said:


> when are you getting yours? I seriously have been patiently waiting for the epic Boatswain review of the 143.


From what I know right now (not much )I am hoping it may ship this week


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Does anyone know the weight of the SPB143 on the bracelet?


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

boatswain said:


> I have a 143 coming, on a looooong preorder. But I have been told it's getting closer...️


Where you buying from? I have my second 143 incoming returned one for misalignment. The second one has according to emails being checked and has no alignment issues. Again a return is again an option if not


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Predictabilly said:


> Most of our wives or partners think we are mad, then I just point to her shoes and handbags 😂


I do the same but somehow it doesn't translate to her and I have no idea why.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

6-8 weeks for a service for my watch or should I just go with a refund.. Hmm..


----------



## Tairese7 (Feb 5, 2015)

Ryan1881 said:


> 6-8 weeks for a service for my watch or should I just go with a refund.. Hmm..


I've been sitting on the preorder list for this amount of time. (sad)


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Ryan1881 said:


> 6-8 weeks for a service for my watch or should I just go with a refund.. Hmm..


I just sent a 149 back. The dial is really lovely, but the bezel wasn't quite right and as my 147 was spot-on out of the box, it didn't feel like something I'd ever be happy with. And I'm certainly not sending a brand-new watch in for servicing.

I'm sure I could have done what a load of greedy chancers in Germany and Britain have done, and flog it for a tasty profit to someone with internet FOMO, but I couldn't be bothered. If you can't beat 'em, yell at' em! It's gone back, and won't be replaced. Well it will, but probably by something else. Willard, hmm....


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

One-Seventy said:


> I just sent a 149 back. The dial is really lovely, but the bezel wasn't quite right and as my 147 was spot-on out of the box, it didn't feel like something I'd ever be happy with. And I'm certainly not sending a brand-new watch in for servicing.
> 
> I'm sure I could have done what a load of greedy chancers in Germany and Britain have done, and flog it for a tasty profit to someone with internet FOMO, but I couldn't be bothered. If you can't beat 'em, yell at' em! It's gone back, and won't be replaced. Well it will, but probably by something else. Willard, hmm....


What was up with your bezel?


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Predictabilly said:


> Most of our wives or partners think we are mad, then I just point to her shoes and handbags 😂


Great point,
Actually my Mrs never gives me any problems if a buy watches, in fact she stopped me making a big mistake last year, I was going to sell my Anonimo polluce that I seriusly like, to buy a Rolex model that I lost a few years back in a burglary. After I mentioned this, she looked at me and said, don't be so stupid, if you want a Rolex just go and buy one, but don't sell the Anonimo, because you will not find another one.... So a few weeks back at breakfast, showing off my Seiko 147, ( according to her looks like the Rolex I was going to buy) she asked me did I buy that Rolex. After I said NO, she smiled and said, I know you so well................my question, what did she mean by that ? .......... Did she use reverse phsycology on me,


----------



## K2PK (Jul 10, 2019)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Great point,
> Actually my Mrs never gives me any problems if a buy watches, in fact she stopped me making a big mistake last year, I was going to sell my Anonimo polluce that I seriusly like, to buy a Rolex model that I lost a few years back in a burglary. After I mentioned this, she looked at me and said, don't be so stupid, if you want a Rolex just go and buy one, but don't sell the Anonimo, because you will not find another one.... So a few weeks back at breakfast, showing off my Seiko 147, ( according to her looks like the Rolex I was going to buy) she asked me did I buy that Rolex. After I said NO, she smiled and said, I know you so well................my question, what did she mean by that ? .......... Did she use reverse physiology on me,


You got played! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

One-Seventy said:


> I just sent a 149 back. The dial is really lovely, but the bezel wasn't quite right and as my 147 was spot-on out of the box, it didn't feel like something I'd ever be happy with. And I'm certainly not sending a brand-new watch in for servicing.
> 
> I'm sure I could have done what a load of greedy chancers in Germany and Britain have done, and flog it for a tasty profit to someone with internet FOMO, but I couldn't be bothered. If you can't beat 'em, yell at' em! It's gone back, and won't be replaced. Well it will, but probably by something else. Willard, hmm....


the Prospex Willard is really, really cool looking.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Great point,
> Actually my Mrs never gives me any problems if a buy watches, in fact she stopped me making a big mistake last year, I was going to sell my Anonimo polluce that I seriusly like, to buy a Rolex model that I lost a few years back in a burglary. After I mentioned this, she looked at me and said, don't be so stupid, if you want a Rolex just go and buy one, but don't sell the Anonimo, because you will not find another one.... So a few weeks back at breakfast, showing off my Seiko 147, ( according to her looks like the Rolex I was going to buy) she asked me did I buy that Rolex. After I said NO, she smiled and said, I know you so well................my question, what did she mean by that ? .......... Did she use reverse physiology on me,


lol you guys have been killing it with these stories with your significant others


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

Mine is finally here too. And although I read everything about it, and knew in my head how good it was, I was still blown away by this hell of a watch!

I am already loving my SPB149


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

NicoD said:


> Mine is finally here too. And although I read everything about it, and knew in my head how good it was, I was still blown away by this hell of a watch!
> 
> I am already loving my SPB149
> 
> ...


Nice to hear that you like it even alongside the much more expensive sla033 and sla017!

I'm loving mine. Sounds weird, but I'd just been waiting for a 40mm diver with some heritage and blue sunburst dial. It's become my daily.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Ryan1881 said:


> What was up with your bezel?


It was exactly between two "clicks" at the middle when zeroed. Also, the clicks weren't evenly spaced. Around the 12, each click was more or less the same number of degrees apart but as you turned it round, it developed a sort of beat error, going "ba-dum ba-bum ba-dum", as if the clicks were alternately 20 and 40 sec apart. Then as you approached 12 again, they evened out again.

I'm sure if I sent it straight in to Seiko they would sort it out, but it seems too much to ask for a £1,200 watch. I didn't have the luxury of being able to sift through several of them - that wouldn't even be tolerated in a UK shop I think! - so back it went. Shame, it looked very nice indeed.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

One-Seventy said:


> It was exactly between two "clicks" at the middle when zeroed. Also, the clicks weren't evenly spaced. Around the 12, each click was more or less the same number of degrees apart but as you turned it round, it developed a sort of beat error, going "ba-dum ba-bum ba-dum", as if the clicks were alternately 20 and 40 sec apart. Then as you approached 12 again, they evened out again.
> 
> I'm sure if I sent it straight in to Seiko they would sort it out, but it seems too much to ask for a £1,200 watch. I didn't have the luxury of being able to sift through several of them - that wouldn't even be tolerated in a UK shop I think! - so back it went. Shame, it looked very nice indeed.


I'm the same way was tossing it up between a service and a refund, But I refuse to wait 8 weeks for a service on a brand new watch, I could see myself going around months trying to get one just right, I am done with Seiko's QC, I will use this opportunity to buy my first "Luxury" watch now.


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

One-Seventy said:


> It was exactly between two "clicks" at the middle when zeroed. Also, the clicks weren't evenly spaced. Around the 12, each click was more or less the same number of degrees apart but as you turned it round, it developed a sort of beat error, going "ba-dum ba-bum ba-dum", as if the clicks were alternately 20 and 40 sec apart. Then as you approached 12 again, they evened out again.
> 
> I'm sure if I sent it straight in to Seiko they would sort it out, but it seems too much to ask for a £1,200 watch. I didn't have the luxury of being able to sift through several of them - that wouldn't even be tolerated in a UK shop I think! - so back it went. Shame, it looked very nice indeed.


This will not fix it, as it's not deemed a defect.


----------



## K2PK (Jul 10, 2019)

NicoD said:


> Mine is finally here too. And although I read everything about it, and knew in my head how good it was, I was still blown away by this hell of a watch!
> 
> I am already loving my SPB149
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Looks great on the blue rubber strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Times_end said:


> This will not fix it, as it's not deemed a defect.


Right choice, then! I know it's limited and all, and German greys are attempting to make rents out of the desperate, but it's still a £1,200 watch.

FWIW the bezel on the 147 is aligned well, and clicks around OK. It's not as good as the Willards; though; I tried one of those and I thought it was excellent.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Hodinkee written and video reviews are up:









A Week On The Wrist: The Seiko Prospex SPB143


In which a common tool tries something a bit more refined.




www.hodinkee.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

I have got mine!










with its sister:



















My final choice would be.... the 053 in 40mm... Seiko please, if you are reading this...


----------



## sirep (Aug 28, 2019)

I really hope they start selling those OEM rubber straps. Those look so nice!


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

b-boy said:


> I have got mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thee (Jan 10, 2015)

143 is now in the house. and a very fine piece, indeed. Very worthy of the hype (in my opinion). Took the bracelet off in favor of strap-monster mode.
Version 1


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Ryan1881 said:


> I'm the same way was tossing it up between a service and a refund, But I refuse to wait 8 weeks for a service on a brand new watch, I could see myself going around months trying to get one just right, I am done with Seiko's QC, I will use this opportunity to buy my first "Luxury" watch now.
> [/QUOTE


I am sure any watchmaker can take the bezel off and reposition it , probably take about a minute.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today on wrist my 147


----------



## eyesradar (Oct 28, 2019)

Finally received my 147 from my AD. I think mine is spot on.
The photos just dont do this watch justice. Mesmerizing.

Now patiently waiting for my Uncle Seiko's order!

BTW, I think the watch actually wears smaller than it appears.


----------



## VME (Apr 17, 2014)

My 143 should be back from Seiko on Thursday. Really looking forward to it.

Wish they would sell the OEM rubber straps, wouldn't mind getting one.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

VME said:


> My 143 should be back from Seiko on Thursday. Really looking forward to it.
> 
> Wish they would sell the OEM rubber straps, wouldn't mind getting one.


They pop up here on occasion. I scored a black one for my black Willard, was only posted for a few minutes lol.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

VME said:


> My 143 should be back from Seiko on Thursday. Really looking forward to it.
> 
> Wish they would sell the OEM rubber straps, wouldn't mind getting one.


According to my nearest AD, both the bracelet and strap are available separately (it wouldn't hurt Seiko to make all combos available with either kind, most other manufacturers do). I didn't ask about the strap cost, only the bracelet. When they told me, I made my excuses and left


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

what did they quote for bracelet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Todays feature, Seiko's on mesh alongside Tactico TC2. 
These Seiko's are stunning, can't seem to take them off my wrist.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

govdubspeedgo said:


> what did they quote for bracelet?


£250. No room to move on price unfortunately.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Have you heard of dual sword wielders?

Well, this is dual watch wielding on this fine morning.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Today I had a short visit at the Seiko Boutique. The 145 looks stunning with its brownish dial and the tinted index markers. The overall impression does not reach the SLA037. But for the costs a worthy package.


----------



## Thee (Jan 10, 2015)

Yesterday, I posted Combo 1 and said I removed the bracelet and was going strap monster mode for the 143. Today, I tried a couple of other combos before settling:

Combo 2 - Uncle Seiko Tropic (which I like)


Combo 3 - Grey Perlon (like less, but perlon is soooo comfy)


Combo 4 (which I settled on) the C&B Charcoal Leather Chevron adjustable NATO


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> Have you heard of dual sword wielders?
> 
> Well, this is dual watch wielding on this fine morning.
> View attachment 15417423
> View attachment 15417424


Tanjecterly - thanks for the pics. If you had to choose only one, would you go 143 gray or 149 blue?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thee said:


> Yesterday, I posted Combo 1 and said I removed the bracelet and was going strap monster mode for the 143. Today, I tried a couple of other combos before settling:
> 
> Combo 2 - Uncle Seiko Tropic (which I like)
> 
> ...


Nice!

I like the perlon.


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)

Seiko Prospex SPB 149j 1


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Steeltown said:


> Tanjecterly - thanks for the pics. If you had to choose only one, would you go 143 gray or 149 blue?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 143 is great. It's a cool watch and I love the sunburst in sunlight. It can go in any situation. But if push came to shove, I'd go with the 149. It's a very interesting watch and can also go into any situation. It's visually interesting and you don't see that kind of denim sunburst anywhere else. Yes, I think I like the 149 better than the 143, but YMMV.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

143 on a gray nato today:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

NS1 said:


> 143 on a gray nato today:
> 
> View attachment 15417847


Love that combo.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

One more shot:


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)

Seiko Prospex SPB 147j 1


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Octarine (Jun 12, 2015)

Just got a text from my AD, he was able to find another SPB149 and it's on its way to him. I missed out on his first allotment but if he found another Im not going to complain! Can't wait to get the call that its here. Gonna have to sell off a few watches to make up for this one.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Some terrific pictures here of all of them, but relatively few of the 145, lighter brown dial but with silver markers and hands. They're boutique only so probably not discounted. Any out there?


----------



## Octarine (Jun 12, 2015)

I have not even talked about the price with my dealer, has anyone had any luck getting a discount on the 149? I'm assuming I won't get one and I'm ok with that but what sort of deals have people been able to get?


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

I talked to one AD who said he didn’t have it in stock but could get me the SPB149 for $1,080 (down from $1,350 MSRP) and another who actually had it in stock but was firmly dug in on MSRP. Both were out of town and I just talked to them on the phone. No Prospex ADs near me. It certainly doesn’t hurt to try...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sigma812 (Aug 14, 2020)

Octarine said:


> Just got a text from my AD, he was able to find another SPB149 and it's on its way to him. I missed out on his first allotment but if he found another Im not going to complain! Can't wait to get the call that its here. Gonna have to sell off a few watches to make up for this one.





Octarine said:


> I have not even talked about the price with my dealer, has anyone had any luck getting a discount on the 149? I'm assuming I won't get one and I'm ok with that but what sort of deals have people been able to get?


My dealer let me know they got a 149 in also. I bought it and paid MSRP. I wonder if another batch was released to dealers recently. Anyone tracking the #s out of 5500? Wonder how many have been made/sold so far.


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

Octarine said:


> I have not even talked about the price with my dealer, has anyone had any luck getting a discount on the 149? I'm assuming I won't get one and I'm ok with that but what sort of deals have people been able to get?


I got a 15% discount from my AD. That's the standard one, applied to all Seiko watches.


----------



## Cnasalla (Apr 9, 2017)

I walked into my Seiko dealer today, they had the SPB149 in stock and I could tell that they knew nothing about the watch. I asked for a discount and they gave me 30% off and so I was forced to buy it.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

ck2k01 said:


> Hodinkee written and video reviews are up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good review. I wouldn't describe this watch in terms of Goldilocks but rather the fact that it is what we've been waiting for. But he's right that it's the watch we've been waiting for in part because we've been working our way to this, and it's a watch that anyone who's been into Seiko divers immediately understands.


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

Cnasalla said:


> I walked into my Seiko dealer today, they had the SPB149 in stock and I could tell that they knew nothing about the watch. I asked for a discount and they gave me 30% off and so I was forced to buy it.


Yeah at 30% off gotta buy, if for no other reason than to sell and realize a quick profit on that spread. I'm not a flipper by any means; I just buy watches I want to wear, but that's a no-brainer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VME (Apr 17, 2014)

143 just arrived back from Seiko. The dust/fuzz under the crystal is gone but my clasp and case back have more scratches than I remember...anyway I hope the movement is fixed. Guess we'll see over the next few days.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

I have a 143 coming Monday. I was really trying to assess the size before I bought it, and the photos/write ups really helped here. Thank you everyone! I'll make sure to post photos when it arrives.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Steeltown said:


> Yeah at 30% off gotta buy, if for no other reason than to sell and realize a quick profit on that spread. I'm not a flipper by any means; I just buy watches I want to wear, but that's a no-brainer


That's what I thought too, as I sent a slightly wonky 149 back the other day. Instead of returning it, I could sell it to a scalper in the UK or Germany who'll rip off an enthusiast who couldn't get to an allocation the first time round, or didn't have the time to ring around every dealer in the country or sit in front of the internet all day hitting F5. And since I'm one of those enthusiasts, I sent it back...

Let's at least make a token effort not to turn this into the Rolex stainless Steel sports investment forum . What's the most you could make anyway - enough for a half-case of decent sauvignon?


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

One-Seventy said:


> That's what I thought too, as I sent a slightly wonky 149 back the other day. Instead of returning it, I could sell it to a scalper in the UK or Germany who'll rip off an enthusiast who couldn't get to an allocation the first time round, or didn't have the time to ring around every dealer in the country or sit in front of the internet all day hitting F5. And since I'm one of those enthusiasts, I sent it back...
> 
> Let's at least make a token effort not to turn this into the Rolex stainless Steel sports investment forum . What's the most you could make anyway - enough for a half-case of decent sauvignon?


I'm with you. I'm NOT a flipper, and I hate what flippers have done to Rolex prices and availability. I've seen the SPB 149 go for as much as $1,650 on resale. I'm just doing the simple math: 
MSRP: $1,350
Discount: 30% 
Sale price: $945
Resale: $1,650
Profit: $705 = 75% 
That's a case of pretty respectable cab...or at least several cases of really crappy cab...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nanoc (Aug 5, 2018)

Octarine said:


> I have not even talked about the price with my dealer, has anyone had any luck getting a discount on the 149? I'm assuming I won't get one and I'm ok with that but what sort of deals have people been able to get?


I asked a couple days ago. They were giving some discount on the other references, but the 149, being limited, had no discount. they were asking for 1300eur.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Update on my SPB149 with misaligned bezel WAAAAAY back on page 114 (post #2263).
Sent it to my local watchmaker who sent it on to Seiko for a warranty repair. Watchmaker recommended I get it regulated at the same time since the 6R35 inside was not showing great accuracy at around +15 seconds. Came back today after 1 month and the Seiko service report says they "regulated to within +/-25 seconds a day". Well, I should hope so since it was running within that spec prior. Initial check seems to show it is running at about +6 seconds but it's early days so I'm not about to be too optimistic yet.
Bezel is now aligned but it should have been that way in the first place for a limited edition model like this. Also cost me $25 in postage fees:


----------



## Newbedutchy (May 29, 2020)

It has arrived... it has been adjusted by Seiko, and unfortunately it has a scratch at the bottom plate from the forces used when removing it. But hey that sits on my wrist out of sight. I figured it adds to the story of the watch. Nothing in this world can remain pristine. The AD said it will be polished when the watch needs polishing all over from wear and tear. I set it using the online atom clock and will keep track. And I will enjoy wearing it, it's a superb fit for my wrist and I can't stop staring.


----------



## pmjl (Feb 6, 2014)

Diver on leather rallye strap not for everyone but works great for me when office surfing


----------



## OCDwatchguy (Aug 28, 2020)

The 149 bug has bit, HARD! Would it be silly to purchase one if one already has an original 62mas?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Newbedutchy said:


> It has arrived... it has been adjusted by Seiko, and unfortunately it has a scratch at the bottom plate from the forces used when removing it. But hey that sits on my wrist out of sight. I figured it adds to the story of the watch. Nothing in this world can remain pristine. The AD said it will be polished when the watch needs polishing all over from wear and tear. I set it using the online atom clock and will keep track. And I will enjoy wearing it, it's a superb fit for my wrist and I can't stop staring.
> View attachment 15420544
> View attachment 15420548


Curious that the AD said that it can be polished. The diashield coating is apparently unrepairable (from what I've read) and if you were to polish a region it would look different to the rest of the watch because of the tint that the diashield gives.....


----------



## remkow (Dec 13, 2015)

Earthjade said:


> Update on my SPB149 with misaligned bezel WAAAAAY back on page 114 (post #2263).
> Sent it to my local watchmaker who sent it on to Seiko for a warranty repair. Watchmaker recommended I get it regulated at the same time since the 6R35 inside was not showing great accuracy at around +15 seconds. Came back today after 1 month and the Seiko service report says they "regulated to within +/-25 seconds a day". Well, I should hope so since it was running within that spec prior. Initial check seems to show it is running at about +6 seconds but it's early days so I'm not about to be too optimistic yet.
> Bezel is now aligned but it should have been that way in the first place for a limited edition model like this. Also cost me $25 in postage fees:
> 
> View attachment 15420454


That's unlucky- did you purchase through Seiko Australia online?

I ended up having a minor issue with mine (dust speck under crystal only noticed when out in the sun for the first time after a few weeks)- they picked it up from my front door, supplied all the packaging, replaced the entire watch head (and emailed with me to check that everything with the new watch was perfect- bezel alignment, pip, etc etc); delivered straight back to my door- all within less than 4 business days and without charge. New watch at +2sec/ day after 2 weeks, even better than the first one! Can't imagine any better service from any watch company, anywhere, at any price.


----------



## Newbedutchy (May 29, 2020)

Hornet99 said:


> Curious that the AD said that it can be polished. The diashield coating is apparently unrepairable (from what I've read) and if you were to polish a region it would look different to the rest of the watch because of the tint that the diashield gives.....


Thanks for the tip. Actually it was the saleswoman who stated this. I was already in doubt but will not have it polished then.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Newbedutchy said:


> Thanks for the tip. Actually it was the saleswoman who stated this. I was already in doubt but will not have it polished then.


Well, don't take my word for it. Maybe Seiko have developed a repair. Quick search turned up this:









Rejoice! Diashield can be re-finished!


I bought a Seiko Brightz SDGZ013 a while ago from Japan. Somehow, the AD managed to scuff it up quite badly when doing a strap change for me and I had ugly scratch marks on all 4 lugs. On top of that, the watch body had marks caused by the bracelet at the 6 o'clock and 12 o'clock positions. I...




www.watchuseek.com





.....so may be they can repair it. Worth checking before they do anything.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

149 on leather for a meeting


----------



## Thee (Jan 10, 2015)

Watchcollector21 said:


> 149 on leather for a meeting
> View attachment 15420720
> View attachment 15420721
> View attachment 15420722


Proving that this watch goes everywhere. Can't wait to get to my leather straps as I work my way through the "Combo Chronicles"


----------



## Thee (Jan 10, 2015)

SPB143 Comb Chronicles - Combo 5 - Navy NATO


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Steeltown said:


> I'm with you. I'm NOT a flipper, and I hate what flippers have done to Rolex prices and availability. I've seen the SPB 149 go for as much as $1,650 on resale. I'm just doing the simple math:
> MSRP: $1,350
> Discount: 30%
> Sale price: $945
> ...


If you could really buy it for 945 and sell it to some hipster with FOMOitis who'll pay 1650 and incur no transaction costs then fair enough 

Here: RRP £1,200, after discount (if you're super lucky) £1,080, sell it to a grey still stickered up £1,250, profit £170

Or £1,080, eBay to a Hodinkee subscriber, bidding after a bit of alcohol £1,500, shipping £10, PayPal takes 4%, eBay takes 10%, profit £200 plus the risk of getting screwed

Neither is that appealing tbh!


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

One-Seventy said:


> If you could really buy it for 945 and sell it to some hipster with FOMOitis who'll pay 1650 and incur no transaction costs then fair enough
> 
> Here: RRP £1,200, after discount (if you're super lucky) £1,080, sell it to a grey still stickered up £1,250, profit £170
> 
> ...


Like I said - I'm not a flipper, and I don't intend to start now, but the arithmetic is simple and a $700 profit is no joke. Not surprised to see profiteering with a limited edition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

back on the bracelet for today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scarab1st (Jan 26, 2018)

OCDwatchguy said:


> The 149 bug has bit, HARD! Would it be silly to purchase one if one already has an original 62mas?


There are those here who already have both 143 and 149. 😜


----------



## OCDwatchguy (Aug 28, 2020)

scarab1st said:


> There are those here who already have both 143 and 149. ?


Lol, and here I was hoping for some dissuasion!

Seriously though, fantastic watches through and though, and judging from the pictures posted, really a strap monster!


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

scarab1st said:


> There are those here who already have both 143 and 149. 😜


There are others who have a SLA017 and a SPB149. And who are very much happy with it 😇


----------



## AmberLeaf (Aug 23, 2016)

Just grabbed the 149 (list price) from the UK.
Was this close to getting a MM300 on sale but hesitated. Already have a gigantor daily so not too disappointed. 😄


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

AmberLeaf said:


> Just grabbed the 149 (list price) from the UK.
> Was this close to getting a MM300 on sale but hesitated. Already have a gigantor daily so not too disappointed. 😄


Congrats - the scalpers are asking north of 2k (pick your currency) now. There is no limit to what people will pay it seels.

Am going to look at some 143s in the Seiko shop next week. After my experience with a 149, which I loved the look of, I think I need to do the "sample" thing that often comes with the territory in buying a Seiko .


----------



## AmberLeaf (Aug 23, 2016)

One-Seventy said:


> Congrats - the scalpers are asking north of 2k (pick your currency) now. There is no limit to what people will pay it seels.
> 
> Am going to look at some 143s in the Seiko shop next week. After my experience with a 149, which I loved the look of, I think I need to do the "sample" thing that often comes with the territory in buying a Seiko .


 Crazy. They're not even that limited in numbers.

The seller is OOS now so maybe they only had one in stock. Hopefully alignment and whatnot is ok.


----------



## Tairese7 (Feb 5, 2015)

AmberLeaf said:


> Crazy. They're not even that limited in numbers.
> 
> The seller is OOS now so maybe they only had one in stock. Hopefully alignment and whatnot is ok.


The final production count isn't that limited, but these pieces are rolling out so slowly that the current supply is being outpaced by demand. I've been waiting close to 2 months for a 143 and that's not supposed to be limited at all.

Covid is crazy.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Seiko boutique London, out of stock, 143, 147, 149, only one for sale is the 145
Manager said, will get more stock of 143 & 147 but in a few weeks.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

The 143 must have become very popular since Hodinkee did a thing on it. There were plenty available before, when I was comparing and contrasting with the 147. Hodinkee issues its instructions, and they're sold out 

The grey dial and black strap is kind of a classic look and it's a shame Seiko makes you buy the bracelet with it. Maybe next year...


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

So attempted to wear the bracelet again and 1/2 way through the day swapped back to rubber, Im not really a bracelet guy as much as I try. This is making me think of just selling it, I feel this might be the time since the demand is high for the people that got one on a rubber only and seiko hasn’t released it separately. wondering what a fair price would be?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j_dubble_u (Sep 5, 2019)

SPB 149 (3xx4/5500) arrived from the AD today and I’m...underwhelmed? 

You can feel the build quality compared to my skx, fits my wrist well and echo many of the other points mentioned by others. I can’t even discern any alignment issues on mine. but I’m not sure that I love it. I doesn’t grabbed me the way I thought it would out the box. Hopped on the phone and have a 143 coming now so that I can compare. I can’t afford to keep both (I like being married) but given I have the LE in hand, will give it a fair shot. 

I thought the 149 would be “it”, especially from the images I’ve seen and the limited nature of the color. I feel like a Debbie Downer at the party! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

OK, so it's total BS.
My "serviced" Seiko from post #3157 had the bezel realigned but when the Seiko service report said "regulated to within +/-25 seconds a day", what they meant was not that they regulated it, but that they stuck it on a timegrapher, saw it was running within spec and determined there was no issue to correct.
My watch is still running at about +13 to +14 seconds a day and I realised the back of the case is unopened.

So there you go.
If you want your watch to be more accurate, the Seiko service centre won't regulate it for you as long as it is running within the generous stated specs of the movement.
Looks like it's back to my local watchmaker to get them to adjust this factory unadjusted movement.
It's getting hard to find reasons why I should drop more money on Seiko at this point. It's either Grand Seiko or buy a crappy Malaysian Seiko and treat it like a Vostok. There's no in-between with these guys.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Earthjade said:


> OK, so it's total BS.
> My "serviced" Seiko from post #3157 had the bezel realigned but when the Seiko service report said "regulated to within +/-25 seconds a day", what they meant was not that they regulated it, but that they stuck it on a timegrapher, saw it was running within spec and determined there was no issue to correct.
> My watch is still running at about +13 to +14 seconds a day and I realised the back of the case is unopened.
> 
> ...


This is why stated accurate ranges are important, so that there is a minimal level of accuracy that a brand is committed to deliver.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Mines about the same +15spd, which is worse then any swiss movement I've ever owned. It's not bothering me yet...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

boatswain said:


> *Re: SPB149/SBDC107 Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation*
> 
> Agreed. I've been tempted by 62MAS inspired watches but I am glad I resisted as this is spot on.
> 
> ...


It's steel

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Earthjade said:


> OK, so it's total BS.
> My "serviced" Seiko from post #3157 had the bezel realigned but when the Seiko service report said "regulated to within +/-25 seconds a day", what they meant was not that they regulated it, but that they stuck it on a timegrapher, saw it was running within spec and determined there was no issue to correct.
> My watch is still running at about +13 to +14 seconds a day and I realised the back of the case is unopened.
> 
> ...


Dude, what are you whining about??? Why would they regulate a watch that is performing in specification? You want better accuracy, then go to a watch maker and pay for it! For crissakes, its not a Swiss chronometer and doesn't pretend to be one. And you damn well aren't paying Swiss chronometer pricing. It is still running at 13 SECONDS ACCURACY!!! How are you an aggrieved party in this situation? 13 seconds is better than +- 25 seconds. It's performing better than they specified! Significantly better! You gonna complain that your Honda Accord doesn't perform like a Ferrari? You have a legit beef on the alignment, but that's about it.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Dude, what are you whining about??? Why would they regulate a watch that is performing in specification? You want better accuracy, then go to a watch maker and pay for it! For crissakes, its not a Swiss chronometer and doesn't pretend to be one. And you damn well aren't paying Swiss chronometer pricing. It is still running at 13 SECONDS ACCURACY!!! How are you an aggrieved party in this situation? 13 seconds is better than +- 25 seconds. It's performing better than they specified! Significantly better! You gonna complain that your Honda Accord doesn't perform like a Ferrari? You have a legit beef on the alignment, but that's about it.


But, the SPB14X costs more than the MSRP of some Swiss chronometers from Tissot. With the more routine use of silicion hairsprings in the entry level Swatch group brands, this is going to be increasingly common. The point is that +25/-15 spd is a poor accuracy range for a watch with a MSRP over $1000.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

mleok said:


> But, the SPB14X costs more than the MSRP of some Swiss chronometers from Tissot. With the more routine use of silicion hairsprings in the entry level Swatch group brands, this is going to be increasingly common. The point is that +25/-15 spd is a poor accuracy range for a watch with a MSRP over $1000.





mleok said:


> But, the SPB14X costs more than the MSRP of some Swiss chronometers from Tissot. With the more routine use of silicion hairsprings in the entry level Swatch group brands, this is going to be increasingly common. The point is that +25/-15 spd is a poor accuracy range for a watch with a MSRP over $1000.


But but but but....Good! Then buy the damn Tissot. Nobody twisted his arm to buy the Seiko. He got what he payed for. He got better accuracy than he paid for. You don't like Seikos MSRP, then head down the road and find another brand. Simple. And then you can whine to Tissot that they aren't giving you something you can get on a Seiko. Or their bezel alignments are off if you use a 40x zoom, and your life is in shambles because of it. Cripes!!!


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Dude, what are you whining about??? Why would they regulate a watch that is performing in specification? You want better accuracy, then go to a watch maker and pay for it! For crissakes, its not a Swiss chronometer and doesn't pretend to be one. And you damn well aren't paying Swiss chronometer pricing. It is still running at 13 SECONDS ACCURACY!!! How are you an aggrieved party in this situation? 13 seconds is better than +- 25 seconds. It's performing better than they specified! Significantly better! You gonna complain that your Honda Accord doesn't perform like a Ferrari? You have a legit beef on the alignment, but that's about it.


It's people with low expectations of Seiko that allow them to get away with the standards they have set. Misaligned chapter rings, wonky bezels, dust under the dial, unadjusted factory movements, no equivalent hi-beat caliber to an ETA 2824 or Miyota 9015, cheap bracelets, Hardlex crystal etc etc. A $1300 watch running at +13 may be acceptable to you - I see it as a poor joke for a company that prided itself on beating the Swiss at accuracy competitions to the point that the Swiss cancelled future events. But these days, that same company will release watches with movements that aren't even adjusted. Even a basic ETA 2824 is adjusted to two positions before it goes out the door.

The watchmaker asked them to regulate the movement while it was in for repair - it's like asking for a tune up of your car while it's also getting fixed for an issue. They refused but it's no skin off their nose to give a customer what they asked for if they so wanted to. The watch is already there at the service centre surrounded by trained technicians. I'm actually not complaining about that part - that's because my experiences with Seiko are already so checkered that it is no longer possible to be disappointed by them. So congrats to them for successfully managing my expectations.

Anyway, my general point stands - with Seiko, you either go for a beater watch or a Grand Seiko - there's nothing competitive in-between. They must be smoking something powerful if they think these 63MAS can compete with Sinn and Oris for quality. Some are crazy enough to say they are Tudor Black Bay substitutes. Maybe in some alternate universe.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> But but but but....Good! Then buy the damn Tissot. Nobody twisted his arm to buy the Seiko. He got what he payed for. He got better accuracy than he paid for. You don't like Seikos MSRP, then head down the road and find another brand. Simple. And then you can whine to Tissot that they aren't giving you something you can get on a Seiko. Or their bezel alignments are off if you use a 40x zoom, and your life is in shambles because of it. Cripes!!!


It's die hard fans like you, for whom Seiko can do no wrong, that will ultimately spell doom for the brand. Seiko needs to adapt to the changing competitive landscape.


----------



## TheStuntDummy (Jul 21, 2019)

Not sure why there is such high expectation here for the over-$1000 Seiko models. They have never claimed to be accurate or regulated. 

There is a reason why more micro-brands are using the Miyota 9015 (looking at you Nodus Contrail II) regulated. Seiko's in general have never performed well on time-graphers and have never claimed to be highly accurate. 

Can you just enjoy them for what they are?


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

j_dubble_u said:


> SPB 149 (3xx4/5500) arrived from the AD today and I'm...underwhelmed?
> 
> You can feel the build quality compared to my skx, fits my wrist well and echo many of the other points mentioned by others. I can't even discern any alignment issues on mine. but I'm not sure that I love it. I doesn't grabbed me the way I thought it would out the box. Hopped on the phone and have a 143 coming now so that I can compare. I can't afford to keep both (I like being married) but given I have the LE in hand, will give it a fair shot.
> 
> ...


Just give it a couple of days. When mine arrived the whole experience was similar to yours. That had two reasons:

I found the bracelet to be unworthy of the paid price. Still think so, but with less emotion.

Second reason: this right here thread. The expectations could not be higher. Everyone who had already received one was full of praise (except for some with misalignments). How could this watch possibly fail these expectations??

Key solution to problem 1: put It on rubber and size the bracelet.

Solution to problem 2: wear it. Eventually you'll get the mesmerizing beauty of the blue dial. It's so different in different lighting, just as if you'd own two watches or more.

Enjoy!

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Earthjade said:


> It's people with low expectations of Seiko that allow them to *get away with the standards they have set*. Misaligned chapter rings, wonky bezels, dust under the dial, unadjusted factory movements, no equivalent hi-beat caliber to an ETA 2824 or Miyota 9015, cheap bracelets, Hardlex crystal etc etc. A $1300 watch running at +13 may be acceptable to you - I see it as a poor joke for a company that prided itself on beating the Swiss at accuracy competitions to the point that the Swiss cancelled future events. But these days, that same company will release watches with movements that aren't even adjusted. Even a basic ETA 2824 is adjusted to two positions before it goes out the door.
> 
> The watchmaker asked them to regulate the movement while it was in for repair - it's like asking for a tune up of your car while it's also getting fixed for an issue. They refused but it's no skin off their nose to give a customer what they asked for if they so wanted to. The watch is already there at the service centre surrounded by trained technicians. I'm actually not complaining about that part - that's because my experiences with Seiko are already so checkered that it is no longer possible to be disappointed by them. So congrats to them for successfully managing my expectations.
> 
> Anyway, my general point stands - with Seiko, you either go for a beater watch or a Grand Seiko - there's nothing competitive in-between. They must be smoking something powerful if they think these 63MAS can compete with Sinn and Oris for quality. Some are crazy enough to say they are Tudor Black Bay substitutes. Maybe in some alternate universe.


What is Seiko "getting away" with???

1- They told you in their specs the watch was +-25 seconds
2- The watch was 13 seconds. BETTER THAN ADVERTISED!!!
3- Now you are whining that they did not regulate it even better. It is within spec. Stop complaining about what you are not getting. They fulfilled their end of the purchase bargain
4- Mechanics don't give you a free service. Why would Seiko? Businesses charge for their work. Since when do you deserve or expect a free regulation?
5- If 25 seconds wasn't what you wanted , then don't buy the damn watch. They delivered exactly what they promised. The real issue is your expectations, not Seiko standards. So, go buy your Sinn, Oris or whatever the hell you want that will make you happy. Cripes!!!


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

mleok said:


> It's die hard fans like you, for whom Seiko can do no wrong, that will ultimately spell doom for the brand. Seiko needs to adapt to the changing competitive landscape.


Doom? Seiko is one of the most successful and profitable watch companies in the world. They got a huge number of new releases and will be making serious bank this year. Don't worry about Seiko's bottom line. I actually have an issue with a Seiko now and not a die hard fan. I am just not an OCD nitwit who makes demands outside of what they promised. They promised 25 second accuracy. They gave the guy better accuracy than that. And now he is *****ing and moaning that the accuracy isn't good enough. Then, don't buy the damn watch!!! For crissakes, get over yourselves and get the sand out of your Speedos. *****ing and moaning about a defect is one thing. *****ing and moaning when that watch is meeting its standard is ridiculous. FFS!!!


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Today on wrist my 147
> View attachment 15416613
> View attachment 15416614
> View attachment 15416616
> View attachment 15416617


im going to guess E30 or E34 (your car) based on the gauges and steering wheel. If I, wrong, post another pic of the steering wheel and cluster from further back?


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Dude, what are you whining about??? Why would they regulate a watch that is performing in specification? You want better accuracy, then go to a watch maker and pay for it! For crissakes, its not a Swiss chronometer and doesn't pretend to be one. And you damn well aren't paying Swiss chronometer pricing. It is still running at 13 SECONDS ACCURACY!!! How are you an aggrieved party in this situation? 13 seconds is better than +- 25 seconds. It's performing better than they specified! Significantly better! You gonna complain that your Honda Accord doesn't perform like a Ferrari? You have a legit beef on the alignment, but that's about it.


there are PLENTY of Swiss compatibles in this price range that offer chronometer like accuracy, COSC certified or otherwise. Not going through which watches again but it's even mentioned in this very thread. I think he has a right to be somewhat annoyed And I don't think he's making it out to be as big of a deal as you are.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Doom? Seiko is one of the most successful and profitable watch companies in the world. They got a huge number of new releases and will be making serious bank this year. Don't worry about Seiko's bottom line. I actually have an issue with a Seiko now and not a die hard fan. I am just not an OCD nitwit who makes demands outside of what they promised. They promised 25 second accuracy. They gave the guy better accuracy than that. And now he is *****ing and moaning that the accuracy isn't good enough. Then, don't buy the damn watch!!! For crissakes, get over yourselves and get the sand out of your Speedos. *****ing and moaning about a defect is one thing. *****ing and moaning when that watch is meeting its standard is ridiculous. FFS!!!


Look at the Seiko Investor Relations page,









Investor Relations | Seiko Group Corporation


Learn about Seiko Group Corporation’s Investor Relations. Find various information, including information for private investors, management policies, IR library, performance and financial information, IR calendar, stock information, and IR news.




www.seiko.co.jp





Seiko's watch division has annual sales that is comparable to Tissot, and had a net operating profit of about 7.5% in FY 2019. There is no doubt Seiko is a major watch brand, but there is nothing in its financial performance to suggest that it is incapable of making strategic mistakes.

I agree it is unrealistic to expect that a watch company will regulate a watch that is performing within specification, but my point was that those specifications are rather lackluster for a $1000 watch, and that your point about it not being a Swiss chronometer, while true, fails to acknowledge that the competitive landscape has changed, and +25/-15 spd is a mediocre level of accuracy for a watch at that price.


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

I know that some of us are not comfortable with certains specs or QC done by Seiko.

I understand that by criticizing them here, they are trying to "educate" "fanboys" and make them see their point.

But seriously, this is getting old and annoying.

So I am asking to you, mleok & Co. Please stop. This is not the correct thread for such posts. If you want to keep it going on, please open another thread so that we can enjoy our watches.

Thank you very much for your understanding!


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

This Teddy guy joined the forums three months ago and already it looks like he's about to have a stroke.
Those who have been reading up on Seiko know that their profitability is not in the big leagues compared to the major Swiss watch houses and they want to change that. We also know that Seiko have identified that the future for them is in mid-priced and higher priced watches (affordable watches do not turn much of a profit - margins here are razor-thin). Corporate vision statements from Seiko are all out there in the public domain:










*I think what we are basically complaining about is that we know Seiko can do better, we expect them to do better and we want them to do better.*
But if their opening foray into the mid-priced watch segment is the 63MAS, which looks great but has a bracelet affordable microbrands can beat (still using pin and collars), hit-and-miss quality control and an affordable-level movement competing against watches with ETA 2824s, ETA 2892s and Sellita SW200s - they are going to come out of this with a bloody nose.
I think they believe it's enough to make a few nice design choices and increase prices to change the perception of their quality compared to higher Swiss watches. But they still have an entire manufacturing infrastructure behind this that is still basically geared towards the affordable watches they've churned out in the past. What will happen is people will keep buying their affordable watches but the uptake of their mid-priced watches will lose out to better value propositions and watches of higher quality.
Maybe this will change, I don't know. It would be nice if it did. Be great to see Seiko release a more accessible and accurate 28,800 bph movement. They don't even have that at the moment.


----------



## Newbedutchy (May 29, 2020)

Overwelmed or underwelmed is just a state of mind, and one can navigate from one to the other. Read some Chopra!


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Newbedutchy said:


> Overwelmed or underwelmed is just a state of mind, and one can navigate from one to the other. Read some Chopra!


Perhaps Seiko can add that into their warranty statement.


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

Earthjade said:


> Perhaps Seiko can add that into their warranty statement.


Stop it please. You keep going on despite my previous post...


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Don't tell me what to do. I can say what I like within reason. This is not a Seiko propaganda site where only positives can be discussed.
If my bad experience with Seiko offends your delicate sensibility, then perhaps grow some thicker skin.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

mleok said:


> But, the SPB14X costs more than the MSRP of some Swiss chronometers from Tissot. With the more routine use of silicion hairsprings in the entry level Swatch group brands, this is going to be increasingly common. The point is that +25/-15 spd is a poor accuracy range for a watch with a MSRP over $1000.


This is true, but known up front. So don't buy it! I'm also betting it can run more accurately with testing for positional variations and resting accordingly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

Earthjade said:


> Don't tell me what to do. I can say what I like within reason. This is not a Seiko propaganda site where only positives can be discussed.
> If my bad experience with Seiko offends your delicate sensibility, then perhaps grow some thicker skin.


My skin is fine thank you.

And yes, I will keep asking you to tone it down. We are not on Reddit here. Toxicity is not supposed to be the norm.

You have already had plenty of opportunity to rant about Seiko, and you did.

Can you please tell me what keeping doing it is supposed to achieve? I am at a loss when I read mleok and your posts. Because let's be honest, it's always the same arguments over and over again...


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Predictabilly said:


> im going to guess E30 or E34 (your car) based on the gauges and steering wheel. If I, wrong, post another pic of the steering wheel and cluster from further back?


My bet is E39 diesel - 525tds or 530d. 520d never available with a speedometer like that .


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

There probably needs to be a separate thread on the Seiko value proposition matter .

Non-COSC ETA products don't have any better performance than these Seikos. I have a Hamilton that's 15-20 sec a day out the box, and it's on me if I send it in to be regulated. The only Tissot available in this price range is a Powermatic Chemin des Tourelles, which is a simple dress watch with no bezel, no lume, little WR, no screw-down crown, and a cheap bracelet or croc-print strap with a butterfly clasp, no microadjustment, no dive extension and no surface reinforcement. Have a look; for £850-900, you don't get a lot else besides the Powermatic certificate. 

You can get a Mido Multifort in chronometer spec for about the same price as the Seiko if you take a punt, and order from overseas. Over the Tissot, this gets you a better bracelet and a screwable crown. This is probably the best Swiss competition for the Seiko (although is much more expensive than the more directly equivalent Seiko Presage). Anyone want a Mido?


----------



## melons (Jul 7, 2012)

The SPB151 I received Wednesday is perfectly aligned and running +2 out of the box. Truth.


----------



## remkow (Dec 13, 2015)

Earthjade said:


> Perhaps Seiko can add that into their warranty statement.


Agree that calming down is a sensible approach. The specs of the watch are published. No big deal- don't like it, don't buy it.

More importantly (to me at least)- the movement is able to be regulated and can keep good time. Mine is +2sec/day; every day- no variance. I don't have a mechanical watch (from any of the Swiss big boys I own) that does better than that at the moment.

So- accept that you may get one that is +15/20; and factor in getting it regulated. Add that to the purchase price and see if you have stomach for the watch still- if not, no problem, don't buy it.

For me- even with $500 added to regulate the watch, the other fundamentals remain very appealing. Personally, I don't care for the Oris offerings, nor Mido, nor Zodiac or any number of other divers in this broad price bracket. I can't get on with the Tudors either frankly.

So....

The price point is known.

The specs are known.

What's the issue?

QC is another problem entirely- if you buy 100 63 MAS's, and 100 Black Bays, you know which group will have more watches with problems. No question.

But in reality- you only buy one. And if it is good- then no issue. So buy in person. No stress. No problem.

As I wrote in an earlier post- mine ended up having a minor issue (dust spec) only noticed 3 weeks after I received it when out in the sun. The response from Seiko could not have been better.

Having a good one, which performs well- I wouldn't sell it. Not for double the price- seriously. Best watch I have bought in 5 years. Cheapest watch I have bought ever. First Seiko I have ever bought (so not a fan-boy). Probably last Seiko I will buy.


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

remkow said:


> Agree that calming down is a sensible approach. The specs of the watch are published. No big deal- don't like it, don't buy it.
> 
> More importantly (to me at least)- the movement is able to be regulated and can keep good time. Mine is +2sec/day; every day- no variance. I don't have a mechanical watch (from any of the Swiss big boys I own) that does better than that at the moment.
> 
> ...


Sincere question - Can you elaborate on the process and cost of regulation? It seems like a service that, for a brand new watch under warranty, should be covered. In terms of proportion, $500 is an awful lot to lay on top of a $1,300 watch. Is regulation an enhanced service that makes a watch run at better than specification? If not, and it is only meant to get it to spec, it seems like it should be no additional cost to buyer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

remkow said:


> So....
> 
> The price point is known.
> 
> ...


You see, it's very simple.
Seiko's current strategy is to move more into mid-priced watches - they're not making enough profit on affordable watches.
Watches like the 63MAS may appeal to a small part of their customer base that are already fans, but with specs like this and prices like this? Normal people aren't going to buy them.

What I'm saying is Seiko's quality isn't high enough for the prices they aspire to charge. That's the issue - you can enjoy your one watch, but Seiko needs to sell a lot more to achieve the success they are after. Even among general watch fans on these boards, 2/3 of the posters preferred the Sinn 104 to the Limited Edition 63MAS:
https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/battle-between-two-mid-range-watches.5228523/


----------



## remkow (Dec 13, 2015)

Steeltown said:


> Sincere question - Can you elaborate on the process and cost of regulation? It seems like a service that, for a brand new watch under warranty, should be covered. In terms of proportion, $500 is an awful lot to lay on top of a $1,300 watch. Is regulation an enhanced service that makes a watch run at better than specification? If not, and it is only meant to get it to spec, it seems like it should be no additional cost to buyer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure.

The Specs of the watch out of the box are known. You may get one a lot better than published specs (I did). Or you may get one that is at the limits of published specs.

But- if the watch is within specs, there is no warranty issue. You knew when you bought it, that +20 sec is considered within spec. It says so on the tin, so there is no warranty issue.

These watches are not regulated and adjusted to 5 positions. If they were- they would cost more.

So- there is a risk. Your example may be +15sec/d. Maybe you can live with that- lots of people seem to swap watches every 48hrs, in which case it wouldn't be a big deal. If it was your daily, then that would be unacceptable.

Where I live- getting a mechanical watch serviced/ regulated costs around $500 (talking Australian dollars here- so let's say $350 US).

Then you can decide- do I want to make it a US$1550 watch? Do I like it to the tune of $1550? If not- don't buy it.

There are no cloak and daggers here- all very transparent issues that you can read about in all of the literature about this series of Seiko divers.


----------



## remkow (Dec 13, 2015)

Earthjade said:


> You see, it's very simple.
> Seiko's current strategy is to move more into mid-priced watches - they're not making enough profit on affordable watches.
> Watches like the 63MAS may appeal to a small part of their customer base that are already fans, but with specs like this and prices like this? Normal people aren't going to buy them.
> 
> ...


Sure- so buy a Sinn?

If you like a Sinn better- then that is an easy decision. I don't like a Sinn better. So I didn't buy one.

'Normal people' (not sure I've ever met a normal person), don't have to buy a 63MAS. They have a myriad of cheaper Seikos to choose from- possibly even 100's of cheaper Seikos to choose from.

At any rate, from everything I've read, Seiko are not having trouble moving these SBP series watches- so perhaps, just maybe, they know what they are doing.

I understand fully the anger, disappointment and frustration felt when your individual watch is a dud. And no doubt, your chance of a dud is significantly lower with another brand- both at cheaper and more expensive price points. From what I have recently learned, this is a Seiko problem.

But these issues are surmountable as discussed- if you like the watch. And after all that is where it all starts- you either like it, or you don't. But if you do- there are ways to get a good one. Buy in person. Accept that you may pay more to have it regulated to closer to COSC spec if that it important to you.

If that doesn't float your boat- buy a Sinn/ or something else. But don't be stressed. It's not worth it.


----------



## Mbappe (May 13, 2020)

Earthjade said:


> You see, it's very simple.
> Seiko's current strategy is to move more into mid-priced watches - they're not making enough profit on affordable watches.
> Watches like the 63MAS may appeal to a small part of their customer base that are already fans, but with specs like this and prices like this? Normal people aren't going to buy them.
> 
> ...


Genuine question: Why did you buy the Seiko?


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

remkow said:


> Then you can decide- do I want to make it a US$1550 watch? Do I like it to the tune of $1550? If not- don't buy it.


And honestly - that's what most people will do.
Posters here keep saying this as though it's a fault of the customer for complaining about their expectations. But maybe it's the fault of Seiko for not offering a watch that matches the price they are asking? And it's not the fans on this board that need to be convinced - we've bought already them (me included, I may add). It's the regular people out there that don't buy Seikos, the watch collectors that don't buy Seikos and those unsure about buying a new Seiko at these increased prices that need convincing.
So saying "If you don't like the prices for what's on offer, don't buy it" is exactly what Seiko doesn't want.


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

remkow said:


> Sure.
> 
> The Specs of the watch out of the box are known. You may get one a lot better than published specs (I did). Or you may get one that is at the limits of published specs.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Makes sense. I would only expect the watch to do what it says it will do (run within spec).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Earthjade said:


> It's people with low expectations of Seiko that allow them to get away with the standards they have set. Misaligned chapter rings, wonky bezels, dust under the dial, unadjusted factory movements, no equivalent hi-beat caliber to an ETA 2824 or Miyota 9015, cheap bracelets, Hardlex crystal etc etc. A $1300 watch running at +13 may be acceptable to you - I see it as a poor joke for a company that prided itself on beating the Swiss at accuracy competitions to the point that the Swiss cancelled future events. But these days, that same company will release watches with movements that aren't even adjusted. Even a basic ETA 2824 is adjusted to two positions before it goes out the door.
> 
> The watchmaker asked them to regulate the movement while it was in for repair - it's like asking for a tune up of your car while it's also getting fixed for an issue. They refused but it's no skin off their nose to give a customer what they asked for if they so wanted to. The watch is already there at the service centre surrounded by trained technicians. I'm actually not complaining about that part - that's because my experiences with Seiko are already so checkered that it is no longer possible to be disappointed by them. So congrats to them for successfully managing my expectations.
> 
> Anyway, my general point stands - with Seiko, you either go for a beater watch or a Grand Seiko - there's nothing competitive in-between. They must be smoking something powerful if they think these 63MAS can compete with Sinn and Oris for quality. Some are crazy enough to say they are Tudor Black Bay substitutes. Maybe in some alternate universe.





Predictabilly said:


> im going to guess E30 or E34 (your car) based on the gauges and steering wheel. If I, wrong, post another pic of the steering wheel and cluster from further back?


well my friend you are very close, 
And you defiantly know your cars, it's an E39 2002 525d SE 
It was my fathers, which he had from new, gave it to me just before he passed away.
This is my car, can you guess what model


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

One-Seventy said:


> My bet is E39 diesel - 525tds or 530d. 520d never available with a speedometer like that .


Absolutely right


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Watchcollector21 said:


> well my friend you are very close,
> And you defiantly know your cars, it's an E39 2002 525d SE
> It was my fathers, which he had from new, gave it to me just before he passed away.
> This is my car, can you guess what model


Guilia Quadrafoglio?

Back to goofing off about the new range. Not too many Tissots or Midos - accurate as they are - look like this:


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

Okay, question for people who have seen both the blue dial (149) and the gray dial (143) in person. If you had a water gun to your head, and you had to choose between the blue and the gray based solely on appearance (irrespective of limited edition), which would you choose and why? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Blue is "in" at the moment and it's a really lovely blue. I even went so far as to buying one, but it wasn't in a great state of "tune". Possibly the grey will be more versatil. I've handled one briefly but will go and take a closer look some time next month. I think it would look fantastic on the black rubber strap.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

I own both (Sinn and Seiko) and love both, everything has faults and you either live with them or avoid them by listening to others that complain about them. The early adopters should know that without a knowledge base of opinions something might not meet your expectations BUT at this point enough is in this thread that purchases made now should have real expectations about this watch. If the things mentioned in this thread are a concern don't buy it. If you feel duped by Seiko sell now that demand is high, you might take less of a hit, still angry write to Seiko and inform them of your disappointment, but rehashing it in this thread over and over again doesn't seem productive and is leading to arguments that don't need to take place.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

One-Seventy said:


> Blue is "in" at the moment and it's a really lovely blue. I even went so far as to buying one, but it wasn't in a great state of "tune". Possibly the grey will be more versatil. I've handled one briefly but will go and take a closer look some time next month. I think it would look fantastic on the black rubber strap.


What did you think of the gilt / gold color? Is it subtle? I love blue, but I prefer steel over yellow gold.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Predictabilly said:


> there are PLENTY of Swiss compatibles in this price range that offer chronometer like accuracy, COSC certified or otherwise. Not going through which watches again but it's even mentioned in this very thread. I think he has a right to be somewhat annoyed And I don't think he's making it out to be as big of a deal as you are.


Agree. Then he should buy the Swiss watch and cross Seiko off his Christmas list. The constant trolling is becoming a bit tiresome. I want to hear and see the pros and cons of these watches. Yes, I want to see the CONS too! But a watch meeting its stated specs is NOT a con. A company servicing its watches under warranty is NOT a con. Hijacking this thread to become a *****fest about a watch that actually met it's stated purposes and specs is circle jerk of stupidity. Others seem to agree. So maybe someone can start a "Why Seiko Should be More Like Tissot And Do Things the Way I Want and Listen To My Internet Business Plan for Success and Profits" thread and things can move along here. *My apologies to the people interested in these watches for getting drawn into this drama. *But for crissakes, these threads keep getting hijacked but people who disagree with Seikos business plan. That is a different topic entirely.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

New member of this club checking in.


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Agree. Then he should buy the Swiss watch and cross Seiko off his Christmas list. The constant trolling is becoming a bit tiresome. I want to hear and see the pros and cons of these watches. Yes, I want to see the CONS too! But a watch meeting its stated specs is NOT a con. A company servicing its watches under warranty is NOT a con. Hijacking this thread to become a *****fest about a watch that actually met it's stated purposes and specs is circle jerk of stupidity. Others seem to agree. So maybe someone can start a "Why Seiko Should be More Like Tissot And Do Things the Way I Want and Listen To My Internet Business Plan for Success and Profits" thread and things can move along here. *My apologies to the people interested in these watches for getting drawn into this drama. *But for crissakes, these threads keep getting hijacked but people who disagree with Seikos business plan. That is a different topic entirely.


Somebody check on Teddy and make sure he's still breathing...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

melons said:


> The SPB151 I received Wednesday is perfectly aligned and running +2 out of the box. Truth.


Congrats on your Willard! My SPB149 (same engine as yours, 6R35) was about +2 out of the box as well. Don't sweat the accuracy for at least a month. It's likely that your Willard will start to speed up in about a week, and slowly settle to a consistent rate in about a month. My 149 has settled in at about +12 a day. I'll have it regulated when it starts to bother me. I took it off for the first time on Wednesday to track the power reserve. It's been 67 1/2 hours so far and she's still ticking away. I can't wait to get her back on my wrist today! Enjoy your watch, its a gem!


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

MickCollins1916 said:


> New member of this club checking in.


Looks great! do you prefer the strap or bracelet? How thick is the strap?


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

Steeltown said:


> Sincere question - Can you elaborate on the process and cost of regulation? It seems like a service that, for a brand new watch under warranty, should be covered. In terms of proportion, $500 is an awful lot to lay on top of a $1,300 watch. Is regulation an enhanced service that makes a watch run at better than specification? If not, and it is only meant to get it to spec, it seems like it should be no additional cost to buyer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A regulation is quick and simple. My AD does it for free as I wait. If they charge you it should be minimal. All they do is hook it up to a timegrapher unscrew the caseback and finely adjust a lever. If it costs over $50.00 go somewhere else or do it yourself. There are plenty of how to videos on this site. People get crazy about accuracy, and I'm one of them, but this movement is capable of much better than the factory settings with a simple regulation. I'm more concerned about the durability and power reserve.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Looks great! do you prefer the strap or bracelet? How thick is the strap?


I haven't even sized the bracelet...I think this one's gonna reside on rubber and a variety of natos. It seems to be a strap monster and sits perfectly on my wrist with the 48mm lug-to-lug.

I picked up the SPB153 last week and didn't take it off my wrist once until this morning when I grabbed this guy. The silicon strap is high-quality and has metal tubes in the end to stabilize the spring bars.

I haven't measured the thickness of the strap, but it looks svelte yet strong, if that makes sense.


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

Earthjade said:


> And honestly - that's what most people will do.
> Posters here keep saying this as though it's a fault of the customer for complaining about their expectations. But maybe it's the fault of Seiko for not offering a watch that matches the price they are asking? And it's not the fans on this board that need to be convinced - we've bought already them (me included, I may add). It's the regular people out there that don't buy Seikos, the watch collectors that don't buy Seikos and those unsure about buying a new Seiko at these increased prices that need convincing.
> So saying "If you don't like the prices for what's on offer, don't buy it" is exactly what Seiko doesn't want.


I'm a watch collector and new to Seiko. I bought my SRP777 and SPB149 with the expectation that they would have to be regulated. Heck, I've had Rolexes and Omega's regulated after purchasing them. Accuracy is all dependent on the owners wear pattern and is different for every watch and individual. The new Seiko lines are selling like hot cakes and I'm guessing they will continue to do so with price increases as well. I don't know what took me so long to discover Seiko, but I'm impressed.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Anecdotal, I know, but I left aside my 143 as I was wearing other watches, for a couple of days. This morning, I took it out of my watch box and it was running still, perfectly, compared to my iPhone. I was pleased as punch that I didn't have to wind it or change the date or anything. 

I know it's luck of the draw, but with both versions, I am a lucky man, indeed.


----------



## Thee (Jan 10, 2015)

Combo Chronicles - Combo #6 Tan NATO


----------



## paulyosh (Oct 26, 2015)

Steeltown said:


> Okay, question for people who have seen both the blue dial (149) and the gray dial (143) in person. If you had a water gun to your head, and you had to choose between the blue and the gray based solely on appearance (irrespective of limited edition), which would you choose and why?


I had both briefly, and it was a complete tossup. The blue is amazing and subdued. The grey has a wonderful starburst and is like a chameleon in terms of versatility. I ended up keeping the grey longer, but ultimately sold both. If the winds were different that day, I could very well have kept the blue and sold the grey - can't go wrong either way. Seriously.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

We all have different responses when a water gun is held to our head. I say both are good in different ways.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

I forgot to post this earlier. During the testing time, it was in my wrist and winder, no set times for either. This was just random daily testing for a little while. I'm happy with it.










Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thee said:


> Combo Chronicles - Combo #6 Tan NATO


Looks great.

I think I'm going to really enjoy trying out different straps and may surprise myself by enjoying it on natos.


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

Very helpful thread BUT...you guys are making it really hard to choose between the blue and the gray! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Newbedutchy (May 29, 2020)

The blue looks grey or even black depending on the light. I suppose the grey can never look blue.


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

I just finished a power reserve test on my 149. I started the test with a full wind of 76 turns (I know it's overkill but I love the number) on 26 AUG at 11:02. Test completed today, 29 AUG at 11:20. I don't like doing math in public, but according to my gazintas, that's a power reserve of 72:18. Not too shabby. Here's a random pic for fans and critics alike:









MJK - OUT!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Steeltown said:


> Okay, question for people who have seen both the blue dial (149) and the gray dial (143) in person. If you had a water gun to your head, and you had to choose between the blue and the gray based solely on appearance (irrespective of limited edition), which would you choose and why?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had the choice this morning and went with the 149. I've seen the grey a number of times in the metal and really like it. The LE factor was not relevant to me. I just like the dial on this one a lot.

I sold my Pelagos last month and accordingly had no blue dials currently in the watch box until this morning, which is what swayed my decision. Lots of black dials in my watch box, matte, glossy, satin.

Ultimately, I'd like to pick up the 143 as well, but decided to wait.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Finally a sunny afternoon.


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm stuck between the gold and the grey.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Steeltown said:


> What did you think of the gilt / gold color? Is it subtle? I love blue, but I prefer steel over yellow gold.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On the 149? It's a nice touch, the gold second hand, but it doesn't really need it. The blue dial is the star.

The gilt finish on the bronze/brown 147 is almost OTT, but I really like it. Looks like it was air-dropped straight outta the 70s, and that suits me just fine!


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

I went with grey, find it more versatile and clean looking, I know blue is the new hotness but feel that will fade.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

One-Seventy said:


> Guilia Quadrafoglio?
> 
> Back to goofing off about the new range. Not too many Tissots or Midos - accurate as they are - look like this:
> 
> View attachment 15422518


Right about the Giulia and right about the watch.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Really like all this range, I have handeld 143 147 149 and they are all beautiful.
My 2 are running about the same +8/11 sec per day. But I know what I was expecting with Seiko, my AD (Seiko boutique London) gave me a free bracelet with the 147. They were exellent. 
not many watches look like these from the side.


----------



## sigma812 (Aug 14, 2020)

I'm in. I like the size and look. I really like the strap that comes with the 149 too - it matches the dial really well.

This is #3316, who has the highest series #? I'm curious how many are out there.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## md2010 (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi gents, I just wanted to say hi and let you know that I have purchased my first Seiko! It’s a SPB149J1. I was able to get it at 20% discount here at AU for AUD $1596. I have been a watch collector for a for over 17 years and first Seiko & I think it fits the bill quite well. My first impression of the watch- the case is nicely finished. The bracelet is not worthy of the watch head. I was able to size the bracelet quickly though! The bracelet links internal sides are quite sharp and poorly done. The clasp is cheap. Lots of jangling on bracelet. My Basel alignment is perfect- I wonder if the AD fixed it prior to shipping it off to me. The Basel turning is typical Seiko and nothing special. Dial is not as denim blue as in the pictures 😃. Overall I am happy. 
I did compare this to my Tudor BB & this is no match to Tudor. Tudor is much more refined in every way. I own a GMT2 LN and Datejust || ,Panerai 422 and Hublot classic fusion Blue. In my opinion this is watch holds its own in my collection. And even though I was a bit disappointed with the dial colour in real life- but this can be the first and only Seiko in my collection.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Earthjade said:


> Don't tell me what to do. I can say what I like within reason. This is not a Seiko propaganda site where only positives can be discussed.
> If my bad experience with Seiko offends your delicate sensibility, then perhaps grow some thicker skin.


THIS



NicoD said:


> Stop it please. You keep going on despite my previous post...


I would agree with you if he was being like that other guy in the thread I blocked, but he's being totally reasonable so I dont think you have a leg to stand on here.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

remkow said:


> Agree that calming down is a sensible approach. The specs of the watch are published. No big deal- don't like it, don't buy it.
> 
> More importantly (to me at least)- the movement is able to be regulated and can keep good time. Mine is +2sec/day; every day- no variance. I don't have a mechanical watch (from any of the Swiss big boys I own) that does better than that at the moment.
> 
> ...


You probably didn't read his post. He sent it in to be regulated more accurately since he already was getting the hair from under the crystal out (if I remember correctly) not for them to check to see if it was within specs. He knows it was within specs. He unfortunately did not have good experience sending it in as you did (you had an AWESOME experience btw!)

put yourself in his shoes and ask yourself would YOU be totally fine with playing $1200-$1350 plus taxes and potential import fees if your watch had those issues?


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> well my friend you are very close,
> And you defiantly know your cars, it's an E39 2002 525d SE
> It was my fathers, which he had from new, gave it to me just before he passed away.
> This is my car, can you guess what model


ahh I should have noticed you're in the UK and definitely would have guessed a diesel of some kind with the low redline. Unfortunately in Canada and North America, we haven't taken to diesels as much as in Europe unfortunately. I used to sell BMW for a living and have owned many. My favorite beinga 2011 E90 M3 Saloon in Silverstone with the DCT. Miss it so much

Your car Is easy- quadrifoglio Giulia or Stelvio.... They seem to have those wheels on all their high performance vehicles.

I'll go with Giulia. Final answer.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Agree. Then he should buy the Swiss watch and cross Seiko off his Christmas list. The constant trolling is becoming a bit tiresome. I want to hear and see the pros and cons of these watches. Yes, I want to see the CONS too! But a watch meeting its stated specs is NOT a con. A company servicing its watches under warranty is NOT a con. Hijacking this thread to become a *****fest about a watch that actually met it's stated purposes and specs is circle jerk of stupidity. Others seem to agree. So maybe someone can start a "Why Seiko Should be More Like Tissot And Do Things the Way I Want and Listen To My Internet Business Plan for Success and Profits" thread and things can move along here. *My apologies to the people interested in these watches for getting drawn into this drama. *But for crissakes, these threads keep getting hijacked but people who disagree with Seikos business plan. That is a different topic entirely.


ok so stop talking about him now so much, you always go on such a tangent. I can see both sides and you're being more extreme than he is. Enough is enough.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

andsan said:


> View attachment 15423032
> View attachment 15423033


im seriously leaning more and more towards this 147 the more I see it. I'll make my final decision between this and the 143 in person.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Predictabilly said:


> im seriously leaning more and more towards this 147 the more I see it. I'll make my final decision between this and the 143 in person.


I don't think any of the colour ways are bad so you can't make a wrong choice on that point. Just note that the blue of the SPB149 is much darker than it appears in the photos. It's a kind of blue you would imagine you start getting in the ocean depths where light can't reach. The 143 is the absolute safest choice and the reflective dial gives it enough character to keep it from being boring. Out of the 143 and 147, I'd get the 143 if only because you can't put a wrong colour strap on it but with the 147, the gold accents limit it slightly.

As for my watch, it was the bezel that was misaligned (not dust - that was another guy).
I've tested my SPB149 over the weekend and the movement is not great. If you rest it sideways at 3 or 9 (not uncommon to do if you don't want the bracelet to scratch up the caseback), then it runs at +33 and +37 respectively. Lying face up or on the wrist I'm getting anything from +5.5 to +18. The average rate across all activity is currently +21 seconds.
_BUT HEY, STILL IN SPEC SO WHAT AM I COMPLAINING ABOUT, RIGHT? YOU ONLY GAIN A MINUTE EVERY THREE DAYS AND WHO EVEN WOULD NOTICE THAT? AND WHY ARE YOU EVEN WEARING IT ON THE BRACELET AND RESTING IT SIDEWAYS? DON'T YOU KNOW THAT'S WHAT THE RUBBER STRAP IS FOR???_

I'll take it to my local watchmaker this week to see if he can improve it. It really helps to have a good relationship with your local guy who knows what he's doing. He understands people buy mechanical watches for the romance of timekeeping and the tradition involved. He wants movements to run as well as they can and takes pride in restoring and regulating watches for his customers, who he knows by name. The guys in the Seiko service centre are probably under instructions only to fix what is outside of spec and tolerances and to keep an efficient work pace. They're guided by different rules and motivations.


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## melons (Jul 7, 2012)

MJK737 said:


> Congrats on your Willard! My SPB149 (same engine as yours, 6R35) was about +2 out of the box as well. Don't sweat the accuracy for at least a month. It's likely that your Willard will start to speed up in about a week, and slowly settle to a consistent rate in about a month. My 149 has settled in at about +12 a day. I'll have it regulated when it starts to bother me. I took it off for the first time on Wednesday to track the power reserve. It's been 67 1/2 hours so far and she's still ticking away. I can't wait to get her back on my wrist today! Enjoy your watch, its a gem!


Yep, been around watches a very long time. We'll see how it does has it wears in. It will have a spot in the rotation, but right now it's getting daily wear.


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

Predictabilly said:


> THIS
> 
> I would agree with you if he was being like that other guy in the thread I blocked, but he's being totally reasonable so I dont think you have a leg to stand on here.





Predictabilly said:


> You probably didn't read his post. He sent it in to be regulated more accurately since he already was getting the hair from under the crystal out (if I remember correctly) not for them to check to see if it was within specs. He knows it was within specs. He unfortunately did not have good experience sending it in as you did (you had an AWESOME experience btw!)
> 
> put yourself in his shoes and ask yourself would YOU be totally fine with playing $1200-$1350 plus taxes and potential import fees if your watch had those issues?


Yup I agree. Watches new or vintage are often a hit or miss affair. When you're on the wrong side of the deal it can be quite exasperating, especially when you've built a fair amount of anticipation. In those circumstances I certainly wouldn't berate someone for being pissed off or tell them they're not allowed to share their thoughts on a public forum. Your mileage may vary.

(edited for typos).


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

nivandri said:


> Might have been discussed here (couldn't find), but did anyone compare blue lume of 145/147 vs. the standard green of 143/149? I did shortly at a Seiko boutique, side by side (143 vs. 147) in a dark room and noticed that the blue one (147) is less bright, or so it seemed at least....


Here's a lume comparison between the SPB149 green vs SPB147 blue.








From my non-scientific observation, I can confirm that the blue is definitely not as bright as the green and doesn't last as long either.
Both are beautiful  but I wish Seiko would've switched the lume colours around, the blue to match the 149 blue..


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

b-boy said:


>


Perfect match with the shoes


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Different shades of lighting. And indoor lume!


----------



## XProfessionalX (Mar 26, 2017)

If only the lume on the 149 is blue too. That will be matching with the denim blue dial.


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

Does anyone have a properly centre pip in the triangle, Seiko are garbage quality


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

Times_end said:


> Does anyone have a properly centre pip in the triangle, Seiko are garbage quality


Mine is. At least to my level of expectation.


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

Predictabilly said:


> I would agree with you if he was being like that other guy in the thread I blocked, but he's being totally reasonable so I dont think you have a leg to stand on here.





denisd said:


> Yup I agree. Watches new or vintage are often a hit or miss affair. When you're on the wrong side of the deal it can be quite exasperating, especially when you've built a fair amount of anticipation. In those circumstances I certainly wouldn't berate someone for being pissed off or tell them they're not allowed to share their thoughts on a public forum. Your mileage may vary.


I completely understand where he is coming from. And I would be pissed if something was bothering me that much on a watch I have been expecting for months.
I am welcoming pros and cons because it is the sum that makes for a good picture about a watch.

What I was pissed of about is the fact that some people are coming back again and again, pages after pages, to the same issue. This is what I call ranting.

I said my piece. And will not dwelve into it. Coming back to the watches now!


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Predictabilly said:


> ok so stop talking about him now so much, you always go on such a tangent. I can see both sides and you're being more extreme than he is. Enough is enough.


Ok, so stop telling people when enough is enough. If you want to be the annoying hall monitor, get an application and run for office. Until then, stay in your lane and stop trying to pretend you are anything more than just another guy with an opinion. You don't control who can post or how many times. Get over yourself.


----------



## Newbedutchy (May 29, 2020)

Times_end said:


> Does anyone have a properly centre pip in the triangle, Seiko are garbage quality


Mine is centered, the other one at the AD was not centered and therefore I did not want it.


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

Times_end said:


> Seiko


Haha, the problem is until another company do a storied diver as good looking as this at this price point, then it's the best I have. I've tried the Oris, Tissot, Longines, Rado etc of this world and none of them give me the same enjoyment as the 149.


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

NicoD said:


> Mine is. At least to my level of expectation.


It's either centred or it's not.


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

crooked to the naked eye without any magnifying aid piece of Junk.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

My 143 is centered.


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

Times_end said:


> It's either centred or it's not.


So let me be clearer: mine is perfectly centered horizontally. And might be a bit too high vertically. Which is far from being a problem for me.


----------



## ER05 (Feb 23, 2011)

143. Had it about three weeks +/- 2 sec a day.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Steeltown said:


> Sincere question - Can you elaborate on the process and cost of regulation? It seems like a service that, for a brand new watch under warranty, should be covered. In terms of proportion, $500 is an awful lot to lay on top of a $1,300 watch. Is regulation an enhanced service that makes a watch run at better than specification? If not, and it is only meant to get it to spec, it seems like it should be no additional cost to buyer.


Regulation should not cost $500, it just involves shifting a regulator arm, which changes the effective length of the hairspring, thereby changing its frequency of oscillation. However, it doesn't address issues like positional variance and poor isochronism, which are the main reason why cheap mechanical movements have very variable performance that depends on your wear pattern. To address these two issues, you have to adjust the movement, which is a more involved process.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

My SPB143 arrived a few days earlier than expected so I didn't get to mess with it until after work! I threw it on a tropic strap this morning until I could size the bracelet. I bought it used so I could see the alignment (no problems to my eye) before purchasing. I'm really loving the way it wears, I think Seiko really hit a home run with this one. Compared to my Black Bay 36 they both have a similar dial size which I find interesting. I don't think they wear the same but it's an easy transition from one to the other, even with a 4mm difference in case size.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Ok, so stop telling people when enough is enough. If you want to be the annoying hall monitor, get an application and run for office. Until then, stay in your lane and stop trying to pretend you are anything more than just another guy with an opinion. You don't control who can post or how many times. Get over yourself.


I can't help but snicker at the irony of what you just posted, and think you might wish to reflect on how your post applies to your behavior as well.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Was there talk about putting a Marine Master ratchet clasp on the SPB14X bracelet? I can't seem to find it. Does anyone know what clasp will fit?


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

mleok said:


> I can't help but snicker at the irony of what you just posted, and think you might wish to reflect on how your post applies to your behavior as well.


Great. I hope you're happy now. You guys broke Teddy.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Times_end said:


> Does anyone have a properly centre pip in the triangle, Seiko are garbage quality


Zoom in around the Pip on a camera, You'll see how nasty it is lol


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

smkader said:


> My SPB143 arrived a few days earlier than expected so I didn't get to mess with it until after work! I threw it on a tropic strap this morning until I could size the bracelet. I bought it used so I could see the alignment (no problems to my eye) before purchasing. I'm really loving the way it wears, I think Seiko really hit a home run with this one. Compared to my Black Bay 36 they both have a similar dial size which I find interesting. I don't think they wear the same but it's an easy transition from one to the other, even with a 4mm difference in case size.
> View attachment 15424625
> View attachment 15424626
> View attachment 15424627


Congratulations and great pics!

Keep them coming


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

rcorreale said:


> This is true, but known up front. So don't buy it! I'm also betting it can run more accurately with testing for positional variations and resting accordingly.


It's funny how on the one hand Seiko fans will say that accuracy specifications for Seikos are extremely conservative, so comparing it to the far tighter accuracy specfications from other manufacturers is unfair. On the other hand, if your Seiko performs on the outer limits of the accuracy specification, then it's something which was disclosed to you, and you have no reason to complain. Let me just say this, you don't to get to make both arguments.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Steeltown said:


> Great. I hope you're happy now. You guys broke Teddy.


Seiko needs to hire a more self-consistent bot farm.


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

mleok said:


> It's funny how on the one hand Seiko fans will say that accuracy specifications for Seikos are extremely conservative, so comparing it to the far tighter accuracy specfications from other manufacturers is unfair. On the other hand, if your Seiko performs on the outer limits of the accuracy specification, then it's something which was disclosed to you, and you have no reason to complain. Let me just say this, you don't to get to make both arguments.


Time to remember that Tissot's accuracy is -10/+30 for non-COSC movements, according to their own manuals.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

6L35 said:


> Time to remember that Tissot's accuracy is -10/+30 for non-COSC movements, according to their own manuals.


No argument there, but COSC Tissots can be had for under $1000 MSRP.


----------



## md2010 (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Times_end said:


> Does anyone have a properly centre pip in the triangle, Seiko are garbage quality


Yes, it's dead centre, sorry.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

mleok said:


> No argument there, but COSC Tissots can be had for under $1000 MSRP.


It certainly does come with a COSC certificate, but ealier in this thread there is a factual, observation-only report of what Tissot itself declares does not give you with its sub-$1,000 RRP.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Saw a few posts just now on centered bezel pips - I know it's a known issue with some owners throughout this thread. The worst one I saw was the one where the white triangle paint looked all cracked and chipped around the hole. Anyway, I never thought about this much but checked my bezel this morning and note it isn't perfectly centered. I take perfectly centered to mean both on the vertical and horizontal planes. Not centered horizontally is a disaster and anyone would look at that and say poor craftsmanship. Vertical alignment is a different story. My bezel pip is very close, less than half a millimetre from the top edge by my naked eye. This doesn't bother me, but it's obviously not what Seiko intended, judging from all their marketing shots.

It just astounds me that they didn't design a manufacturing process that gets the same result every time or with a variance/rejection rate that was extremely low. Anyone that knows anything about quality control engineering knows what I'm talking about (and yes, I used to work in QC for a biotech firm) - I don't think Seiko practices Six Sigma:


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

smkader said:


> Was there talk about putting a Marine Master ratchet clasp on the SPB14X bracelet? I can't seem to find it. Does anyone know what clasp will fit?


this one

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

govdubspeedgo said:


> this one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Someone asked me earlier - why did I buy this watch if all I want to do is complain about Seiko?

Let me just say - no one buys a $1350 watch just to complain about it.
I want two things out of my watches - one is that they are well made so I can admire the craftsmanship. The other is that they keep relatively good time so as to be functional. By relatively good time, I mean within +8 seconds a day through normal use and resting. This is because at +8, you will lose or gain a minute only after one week. Reasonable to expect for antiquated technology (but they can be made with the most modern manufacturing techniques).

I've had bad experiences with Seiko in the past - mainly around erratic performance of their 6R series movements. And anyone can go to their local jeweler and see the problems with their chapter ring alignment - especially bad on their K series watches. But the thing is I have deep family connections to Japan - I'm proud of Japan and their history (well, not all their history) and craftsmanship. I've been to washi paper factories in Ishikawa, seen wooden bowls get turned on a lathe in Tottori and tasted the craft beers that Asahi test out in Suita. My sons have kabuto handcafted in Kyoto for annual celebrations. I understand why someone would pay $400 for a pair of Momotaro jeans from Okayama.

So what I want out of ONE Seiko is a well-crafted watch that symbolises Japanese quality and craftsmanship. Despite having flaky Seikos in the past, this new turn of direction from Seiko - the new models, the reimagining of their Prospex line and the introduction of the 6R35 movement had me cautiously optimistic that I could try Seiko again. The 63MAS was particularly attractive because of that direct connection to the historical design of the 62MAS. One thing I can't fault is that beside the Seiko 5 100M "divers", Seiko are making very good design choices in 2020.

So I bought my SPB149 - the blue-dial brings a great variety to a collection of black and white faces. This would be my Japanese watch - I won't need another.
But then there's the bezel alignment issuesI had and the movement that performs worse than any Vostok Amphibia I've owned. All this didn't actually disappoint me too much. I was hoping to be surprised but also coming into this with eyes open based on my past experiences (the 6R35 is still basically a 6R15 at heart). All I can say is that while Seiko's aspirations have changed, it's still essentially the same Seiko from 2-3 even 10 years ago and their problems have not been corrected and are long-running.

My conclusion is that to get that fine example of Japanese craftsmanship I want to have in a watch, I'm not going to find it in these 63MAS.
I'm going to have to go higher and get a SGBA211 Grand Seiko Snowflake Spring Drive. That's much more than I intended to spend, but I think everyone can agree that is a watch to own and admire for a lifetime.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

get a GS with the 9F quartz movement, amazing craftsmanship and impeccable timing, I just sold mine but it seems right up your alley!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Earthjade said:


> Be great to see Seiko release a more accessible and accurate 28,800 bph movement. They don't even have that at the moment.


They do.

I think the problem is upper the "food chain". I'm sure they could have produced this SB14x line with an 8L35 within at its current MSRP (after all it's a 20 y.o. caliber more than amortized) but then, what? Would the difference between a ~1000 and a ~4000/6000 watch be just slightly better finishes? Limited Editions? Because above their 8L35 there's only their 8L55 for the "ruggerized" lines and probably they don't want to produce it in larger numbers...

Of course they could better regulate/adjust their calibers, but then they'd need to "invent" their own "certification" for marketing purposes (COSC won't accept their calibers) and promote it -not impossible, see Rolex' Superlative and Omega's Master chronometers, but costly and time consuming... and, oh! possibly finding internal resistance since someone deeply entrenched within Seiko seems to bet for the "accuracy == Spring Drive" equation... that could explain why Seiko seems to give a damn about accuracy for basically anything else -to avoid pure mechanical to cast a shadow on Spring Drives. But then, Spring Drive don't have the same appeal than "classical" automatics for most people...

Time will tell but certainly any company can fail on its strategy... Just ask Kodak or BlackBerry.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Times_end said:


> It's either centred or it's not.


Then, it for sure is not. I don't have to even have a look at it, I know it will be off-centered. Maybe 1/10 of a millimiter, maybe 1/100, maybe 1/1000 but you can bet it is off-centered.

Given this, @NicoD 's claim about his level of expectation is perfectly suited.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

mleok said:


> Regulation should not cost $500, it just involves shifting a regulator arm, which changes the effective length of the hairspring, thereby changing its frequency of oscillation. However, it doesn't address issues like positional variance and poor isochronism, which are the main reason why cheap mechanical movements have very variable performance that depends on your wear pattern. To address these two issues, you have to adjust the movement, which is a more involved process.


On one hand, regulation is usually enough for an "all-day, everyday" watch, once you know how the watch behaves along your usage pattern. On the other, 1000-plus for a watch with a caliber known for its (relatively) poor isochronism/positional variance (6R series, not specifically this 6R35, but it seems to follow the pattern) is what has made me not owning one of these -yet, at least.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

jmnav said:


> On one hand, regulation is usually enough for an "all-day, everyday" watch, once you know how the watch behaves along your usage pattern. On the other, 1000-plus for a watch with a caliber known for its (relatively) poor isochronism/positional variance (6R series, not specifically this 6R35, but it seems to follow the pattern) is what has made me not owning one of these -yet, at least.


Agreed, my negative experiences with the 6R15 movement have held me back from purchasing a few of the Presages with exotic dials, like the Urushi and enamel dials. It frustrates me that Seiko reserves their 28.8kbph movements like the 6L35 for watches with MSRPs exceeding $2K, and even then, they only have +15/-10 spd accuracy ranges. For that matter, even the $6K+ SLA037 with a 36kbph 8L55 movement only has a stated accuracy range of +15/-10 spd, which again I find odd for a company that used to pride itself for its world class accuracy. You would think the least they could do is adjust it to chronometer accuracy, and the fact that they can't do it for a limited edition of 1100 pieces, priced at over $6K, strongly suggests that they lack the skilled workforce necessary to produce high accuracy mechanical watches in large volume.

Maybe Seiko, unlikely practically every other luxury watch company, thinks that people don't care at all about accuracy. I think they're mistaken, but what I really think is that they are locked into their existing low precision manufacturing infrastructure, that was adequate when they were making affordable watches, but they lack the resources necessary to improve their manufacturing process so that they can reliably produce high accuracy mechanical movements in large volumes. This is why they're instead relying so heavily on overpriced limited editions, and their Spring Drive calibres, where feedback control and quartz reference signals allow them to achieve accuracy without high precision manufacturing or a large number of highly skilled watchmakers.


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

Just wanted to post a picture of my 149. Already been on a couple 100'+ dives and looks good on just about any strap combination I've found. Bezel pip appears to be centered pretty good. Guess I was lucky.


----------



## md2010 (Feb 2, 2016)

Slightly misaligned ?


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

mleok said:


> Maybe Seiko, unlikely practically every other luxury watch company, thinks that people don't care at all about accuracy. I think they're mistaken, but what I really think is that they are locked into their existing low precision manufacturing infrastructure, that was adequate when they were making affordable watches, but they lack the resources necessary to improve their manufacturing process so that they can reliably produce high accuracy mechanical movements in large volumes. This is why they're instead relying so heavily on overpriced limited editions, and their Spring Drive calibres, where feedback control and quartz reference signals allow them to achieve accuracy without high precision manufacturing or a large number of highly skilled watchmakers.


This is a really good point that I've often wondered myself. I am sure some of the posters on this thread are going to complain it's Earthjade and mleok at it again and why don't they just post pics of how nice their watches look on different straps?

But anyway, I think the fateful decisions were made in the 1980s when Seiko started moving some of their sub-division operations to Hong Kong, then Singapore and Malaysia (eventually China much later). At that time, I don't think Seiko were thinking of competing with Swiss luxury watches. They made tool watches, dive watches and affordable watches - and they made them in volume. That was how they drove their decisions - remember that this was the time when Japan was in a big economic boom and lots of Japanese _keiretsu_ were buying up assets and setting up subsidiaries all over the world. In the meantime, Casio and Citizen went a different cost-saving route and moved more towards automation and robotic manufacture within Japan.

So come to today and Seiko has decided that actually, they do want to compete with the Swiss and their aspirations have changed. But they've invested in an infrastructure over the decades that is great for churning out lower-end watches but not suited to ramping up for quality mid-range watches. These are issues Seiko are going to have to deal with in the coming years if they truly want to meet their goal of moving into more into the mid-priced and luxury tiers. I'd really want to see that happen. I'd love to see more watches being made back in Japan. If they could ramp up Grand Seiko style production processes for their mid-range watches, then they deserve to charge much more for their products. But the customer would also be assured that the quality is there.


----------



## scarab1st (Jan 26, 2018)

After 1 month, my 149 is at +7 spd. Still haven't tried the bracelet because the blue rubber strap is just so nice. I gave the US waffle another try but it just doesn't work for me.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

jmnav said:


> Of course they could better regulate/adjust their calibers, but then they'd need to "invent" their own "certification" for marketing purposes (COSC won't accept their calibers) and promote it -not impossible, see Rolex' Superlative and Omega's Master chronometers, but costly and time consuming... and, oh! possibly finding internal resistance since someone deeply entrenched within Seiko seems to bet for the "accuracy == Spring Drive" equation... that could explain why Seiko seems to give a damn about accuracy for basically anything else -to avoid pure mechanical to cast a shadow on Spring Drives. But then, Spring Drive don't have the same appeal than "classical" automatics for most people...


They already have the Grand Seiko standard, and COSC is just based on the ISO 3159 standard, which isn't proprietary. The Glashutte Observatory tests German made chronometers using an equivalent DIN 8319 standard. If they needed to differentiate Grand Seiko and Seiko, they could have taken a leaf out of what Richemont did when they tried to set up Montblanc as a lower cost alternative to JLC, where they took the JLC 1000 hour control test, and developed a 500 hour testing regimen for Montblanc.

I agree that the problem with pretending that Spring Drive is a mechanical movement is that they have to thread a fine line, and it undermines the case that they can make for their mechanical 9S calibres. For me personally, while I can appreciate the argument for Spring Drive as a no nonsense daily wearer, it's just that it appeals to my intellectual as opposed to emotional side, in that its accuracy is due to a quartz reference signal, as opposed to a movement that is produced to exacting tolerances, and adjusted and regulated by a skilled watchmaker, so that makes it harder for me to spend too much on a watch equipped with such a movement. Similarly, the reliance on the continued availability of replacement electronic components from Seiko means that I'll never consider it as a heirloom watch.

The same way that I would struggle to spend over $2K on a quartz watch, I would probably have a similar issue spending over $4K on a Spring Drive watch. It's not entirely rational, but luxury watches are hardly an exercise in rationality.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Earthjade said:


> This is a really good point that I've often wondered myself. I am sure some of the posters on this thread are going to complain it's Earthjade and mleok at it again and why don't they just post pics of how nice their watches look on different straps?
> 
> But anyway, I think the fateful decisions were made in the 1980s when Seiko started moving some of their sub-division operations to Hong Kong, then Singapore and Malaysia (eventually China much later). At that time, I don't think Seiko were thinking of competing with Swiss luxury watches. They made tool watches, dive watches and affordable watches - and they made them in volume. That was how they drove their decisions - remember that this was the time when Japan was in a big economic boom and lots of Japanese _keiretsu_ were buying up assets and setting up subsidiaries all over the world. In the meantime, Casio and Citizen went a different cost-saving route and moved more towards automation and robotic manufacture within Japan.
> 
> So come to today and Seiko has decided that actually, they do want to compete with the Swiss and their aspirations have changed. But they've invested in an infrastructure over the decades that is great for churning out lower-end watches but not suited to ramping up for quality mid-range watches. These are issues Seiko are going to have to deal with in the coming years if they truly want to meet their goal of moving into more into the mid-priced and luxury tiers. I'd really want to see that happen. I'd love to see more watches being made back in Japan. If they could ramp up Grand Seiko style production processes for their mid-range watches, then they deserve to charge much more for their products. But the customer would also be assured that the quality is there.


Bear in mind though, the industry was very different in the 1980s? People actually needed a watch back then, but now watches are not really required anymore, so it makes sense for Seiko to move up market to stay relevant in the changing industry.

As for improving quality and moving to 'made in Japan', I guess the real question then becomes how much more are you willing to pay, in order to get those features? Size not withstanding, isn't that basically what the MM300 and automatic Tuna already offered? Better movement and made in Japan. Would a smaller version of the MM300 with the same movement and price be sufficient?


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

aalin13 said:


> As for improving quality and moving to 'made in Japan', I guess the real question then becomes how much more are you willing to pay, in order to get those features? Size not withstanding, isn't that basically what the MM300 and automatic Tuna already offered? Better movement and made in Japan. Would a smaller version of the MM300 with the same movement and price be sufficient?


Good question. It would really be up to Seiko to decide (but definitely a better movement, please!).
I think the trick is to fill that middle ground that Seiko is not very good at (but the Germans seem to dominate). Bring the quality up from the affordables while keeping the price from rising into Grand Seiko range. If that meant the guts of the watch were Japanese but the outside was made in Thailand or Malaysia to keep those costs down, as long as it's consistently a quality product, then I think that would still be great. It's what the Swiss do and we're OK with that for the most part. I accept there has to be a compromise somewhere. What I would personally prefer is if these parts were machine-made in Japan by robots, so "Made in Japan" could be printed on the watch without qualification. Well, I can dream.


----------



## Newbedutchy (May 29, 2020)

Day 1: +17 seconds face up overnight
Day 2: +14 seconds face up
Day 3: +14. Less hours wear, 9 up during most of the day and face down at night.
What's the best slowing down position for this watch?


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

smkader said:


> Was there talk about putting a Marine Master ratchet clasp on the SPB14X bracelet? I can't seem to find it. Does anyone know what clasp will fit?


K0AS11WD09B

A guy on German uhrforum did. it - that's the serial number he posted on request

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## scarab1st (Jan 26, 2018)

Tried on the bracelet for the first time and the watch somehow felt cheapened by it. The links are fine. The problem is on the endlink-to-lug gap and the rattly clasp, contributing to the overall negative feel. I'll keep it on for a few days and see if I could grow past it.


----------



## pmjl (Feb 6, 2014)

I've had it for 3 weeks and tried to ignore seeing this but this forum has forced me to confront my PIP. I'm still in love though even with the flaws 😅


----------



## nivandri (Jun 30, 2020)

L84AD8 said:


> Here's a lume comparison between the SPB149 green vs SPB147 blue.
> View attachment 15424178
> 
> From my non-scientific observation, I can confirm that the blue is definitely not as bright as the green and doesn't last as long either.
> Both are beautiful  but I wish Seiko would've switched the lume colours around, the blue to match the 149 blue..


Thank you for the comparison! So they really seem to be different in their lume power... Wonder what was the logic to make two models in green and two in blue  
And yeah, I'd rather have the 147 with the standard green version (as if anyone would ask me).


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

mleok said:


> It's funny how on the one hand Seiko fans will say that accuracy specifications for Seikos are extremely conservative, so comparing it to the far tighter accuracy specfications from other manufacturers is unfair. On the other hand, if your Seiko performs on the outer limits of the accuracy specification, then it's something which was disclosed to you, and you have no reason to complain. Let me just say this, you don't to get to make both arguments.


Did I make both arguments? I don't think so.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Newbedutchy said:


> Day 1: +17 seconds face up overnight
> Day 2: +14 seconds face up
> Day 3: +14. Less hours wear, 9 up during most of the day and face down at night.
> What's the best slowing down position for this watch?


Try 12:00 up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## melons (Jul 7, 2012)

pmjl said:


> I've had it for 3 weeks and tried to ignore seeing this but this forum has forced me to confront my PIP. I'm still in love though even with the flaws 😅
> 
> View attachment 15425409


The pip on the 143 I send back was so off center I couldn't unsee it from the time I opened the box.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

mleok said:


> I can't help but snicker at the irony of what you just posted, and think you might wish to reflect on how your post applies to your behavior as well.


I cant help but think there are better ways to spend ones time than trolling threads on the Seiko forum.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Steeltown said:


> Great. I hope you're happy now. You guys broke Teddy.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Watch forums are known to have some pretty tough anonymous customers....The horror!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

rcorreale said:


> Did I make both arguments? I don't think so.


Collectively, Seiko fans do make these two contradictory arguments. I guess they just need to decide which they want to go with.


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

mleok said:


> No argument there, but COSC Tissots can be had for under $1000 MSRP.


Diver's?


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

mleok said:


> Collectively, Seiko fans do make these two contradictory arguments. I guess they just need to decide which they want to go with.


Yes but you replied directly to one of my posts. I did not make both arguments so I'm not in the "collective" in that regard.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

6L35 said:


> Diver's?


Tissot isn't really known for their divers, but there is a Mido Ocean Star 600 with a chronometer movement equipped with a silicon hairspring, 600m of water resistance, and an automatic HEV with a MSRP of $1700.









Ocean Star Diver 600


Discover the Mido Swiss watch Ocean Star Diver 600 ( M026.608.11.041.00 ). Find the nearest store and discover Mido Watches.




www.midowatches.com


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

rcorreale said:


> Yes but you replied directly to one of my posts. I did not make both arguments so I'm not in the "collective" in that regard.


Not sure if you know what collectively means...


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

mleok said:


> Tissot isn't really known for their divers, but there is a Mido Ocean Star 600 with a chronometer movement equipped with a silicon hairspring, 600m of water resistance, and an automatic HEV with a MSRP of $1700.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that Mido and it is a serious contender, but its price point is higher than 63MAS or Willard (I think justified by Si and COSC). However it is almost one of a kind, because besides it, what else can be thrown to this arena from the swiss side?


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

6L35 said:


> Diver's?





6L35 said:


> I know that Mido and it is a serious contender, but its price point is higher than 63MAS or Willard (I think justified by Si and COSC). However it is almost one of a kind, because besides it, what else can be thrown to this arena from the swiss side?


It comes down to what you value really. The Mido is going to be more accurate and dependable no matter what any Seiko fan wants to say, but...it is quite generic, and also the hour markers seem random and slapped together in a contrived manner to make it look "different". In the long run, I'd probably take a heavy drink and throw the dice on a 63mas...but let's not pretend it is a logical choice by any means.


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> It comes down to what you value really. The Mido is going to be more accurate and dependable no matter what any Seiko fan wants to say, but...it is quite generic, and also the hour markers seem random and slapped together in a contrived manner to make it look "different". In the long run, I'd probably take a heavy drink and throw the dice on a 63mas...but let's not pretend it is a logical choice by any means.


Ha ha, so true.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> It comes down to what you value really. The Mido is going to be more accurate and dependable no matter what any Seiko fan wants to say, but...it is quite generic, and also the hour markers seem random and slapped together in a contrived manner to make it look "different". In the long run, I'd probably take a heavy drink and throw the dice on a 63mas...but let's not pretend it is a logical choice by any means.


Seiko definitely has a wealth of iconic designs, and that to me seems to be its main appeal. It's just a bit ironic that the same arguments that used to be applied to dismiss watches like the Rolex Submariner, that you're overpaying for the brand, the iconic design, and the heritage, now seem to apply to Seiko as well. Seiko has increased their prices dramatically, but the rest of their business model, including quality standards, accuracy standards, and after sales service is unbefitting a luxury watch brand. Yes, Seiko knows how to deliver luxury with their Credor and Grand Seiko line, but they don't yet know how to delivery luxury in high volumes, and therein lies their growing pains.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> I cant help but think there are better ways to spend ones time than trolling threads on the Seiko forum.


I look forward to your post with your perfectly aligned and perfectly performing SPB14X.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

mleok said:


> Seiko definitely has a wealth of iconic designs, and that to me seems to be its main appeal. It's just a bit ironic that the same arguments that used to be applied to dismiss watches like the Rolex Submariner, that you're overpaying for the brand, the iconic design, and the heritage, now seem to apply to Seiko as well. Seiko has increased their prices dramatically, but the rest of their business model, including quality standards, accuracy standards, and after sales service is unbefitting a luxury watch brand. Yes, Seiko knows how to deliver luxury with their Credor and Grand Seiko line, but they don't yet know how to delivery luxury in high volumes, and therein lies their growing pains.


No disagreement here. Question is, when it comes to the current spb models, would you ever actually contemplate that Mido over the Seiko? 
To be fair, the response by no means discredits what you are saying (which I agree with), but that is what is a bit tricky about Seiko to me. There are so many other brands that offer a lot more performance wise, but I generally always prefer Seiko design. Ugh, damn them. I actually find your theory about Seiko still waiting to tool up for their move upmarket quite intriguing and one of the better theories out there.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

mleok said:


> I look forward to your post with your perfectly aligned and perfectly performing SPB14X.


I gotta say, that literally made me laugh out loud.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> No disagreement here. Question is, when it comes to the current spb models, would you ever actually contemplate that Mido over the Seiko?
> To be fair, the response by no means discredits what you are saying (which I agree with), but that is what is a bit tricky about Seiko to me. There are so many other brands that offer a lot more performance wise, but I generally always prefer Seiko design. Ugh, damn them. I actually find your theory about Seiko still waiting to tool up for their move upmarket quite intriguing and one of the better theories out there.


The 62MAS reissues are the only Seiko divers that I like aesthetically. But, I balked at paying $4K for the SLA017 when it was released, and $6K for the SLA037, both of which feature movements with great bones, but which are let down by poor accuracy specifications due to inadequate adjustment. I ended up getting a sterile Heimdallr and an Armida A12 "homage" instead. I still might get a SPB143 when it finally becomes available at the AD who offered me a 30% discount on one, but I do worry that I'll end up returning it because of alignment issues, and thereby sour the relationship with that AD.

To answer your question, I wouldn't get the Mido Ocean Star 600, since I find 600m of water resistance to be overkill, but I would consider the Mido Ocean Star GMT, which has a traveler's GMT complication.









Value Proposition - Introducing Mido Ocean Star GMT (Specs & Price)


Mido's solid and accessible dive watch gets its wings and becomes a traveller's watch. We take a closer look at the new Mido Ocean Star GMT.




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

mleok said:


> The 62MAS reissues are the only Seiko divers that I like aesthetically. But, I balked at paying $4K for the SLA017 when it was released, and $6K for the SLA037, both of which feature movements with great bones, but which are let down by poor accuracy specifications due to inadequate adjustment. I ended up getting a sterile Heimdallr and an Armida A12 "homage" instead. I still might get a SPB143 when it finally becomes available at the AD who offered me a 30% discount on one, but I do worry that I'll end up returning it because of alignment issues, and thereby sour the relationship with that AD.
> 
> To answer your question, I wouldn't get the Mido Ocean Star 600, since I find 600m of water resistance to be overkill, but I would consider the Mido Ocean Star GMT, which has a traveler's GMT complication.
> 
> ...


My AD has the spb149, which is the only one I'm interested in enough to see out, but he won't go much below msrp, so it is a no go. A 143 at the price you're suggesting would be quite tempting, but yeah the annoyance of QC issues above 1k is more than annoying and just unacceptable (even below 1k it is absurd). As for that GMT Mido, I quite like it, but Mido has a lot of models for the price that I like. I've owned a couple, but the Multifort in particular (depending on the markers and model) is great and I especially like the new vintage diver. Recently they released the Multifort Patrimony which stylistically is more vintage, but I think is extremely underrated and a real affordable masterpiece.

Anyway, it is weird right? The Swiss are now the answer to Seiko high prices. Hahaha


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

I'm sure we'll be seeing many Midos on the general forum very soon then 

What's faintly amusing is that, worthy watches that they might be, the Midos mentioned look like gener-o-quartz Seikos from some years back. I doubt the design will last long.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

2 limited editions,


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

One-Seventy said:


> I'm sure we'll be seeing many Midos on the general forum very soon then
> 
> What's faintly amusing is that, worthy watches that they might be, the Midos mentioned look like gener-o-quartz Seikos from some years back. I doubt the design will last long.


I'm certainly not familiar with the many options that the entry level Swatch group brands offer, I am simply saying that it might be worthwhile to reexamine the assumption that Seiko offers compelling value at every price point. Having said that, what some consider boring can be timeless to others, and Swatch group brands like Tissot and Longines have gross sales that are comparable to Seiko's watch division, and many of their designs might be called boring.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

mleok said:


> Not sure if you know what collectively means...


Not sure if you're able to understand what I wrote.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

rcorreale said:


> Not sure if you're able to understand what I wrote.


I understand you personally didn't make both arguments, but Seiko fans as a collective have made both arguments.


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

I don’t understand why people get so upset. This is a massive group of watch critics and appreciators. Why WOULDN’T we critique the new watch? It’s not personal (unless you are the watch designer). Some like the watch, others don’t. There’s no need to get so butt hurt because someone doesn’t share your opinion. I like the 143 and 149 and at $1350, I’d like to know as much as possible before I buy it. This forum is a great source of info. The Q&A, the photos, the praise and the criticisms are all informing my decision. The whining is just a waste of space and time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

I find people that get THAT passionate about watches amusing. I wish seiko would sort out their QC and accuracy, but unless other brands (the mido is mundane, those arabics on the hydroconquest look cheap etc) start making a watch that appeals to me as much as this, I will be a sucker for it! The paint job around the lume pip is adequate at best and it runs at about +12, but I still can't stop glancing at my wrist.


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

Good looking watch. I go back and forth, between the 149 and 143, but I’m leaning blue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

Good looking watch. I go back and forth, between the 149 and 143, but I’m leaning blue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

For those who are unfamiliar with the new format here, there are ways to ignore or block members if you so wish. You simply go to the person's icon or avatar in the upper left, click on it, and you will see three options, Follow, Ignore, or Start conversation. I suggest you use Ignore or if you want to carry on your conversation that appears to be derailing the thread -- Start your own conversation with that person. 

That said, I'm getting close to doing the Ignore feature for the first time.


----------



## sigma812 (Aug 14, 2020)

kyle1234c said:


> I find people that get THAT passionate about watches amusing. I wish seiko would sort out their QC and accuracy, but unless other brands (the mido is mundane, those arabics on the hydroconquest look cheap etc) start making a watch that appeals to me as much as this, I will be a sucker for it! The paint job around the lume pip is adequate at best and it runs at about +12, but I still can't stop glancing at my wrist.
> View attachment 15426490


Yeah, the paint isn't perfect around pip but I need magnification to see it. Mine isn't perfect but it certainly meets my expectations. It looks great and the 149 strap is very comfortable. I've had mine on wrist for 2 days and it's -3s per day, but I think it's speeding up. Very happy with the watch so far. Mine is #3316 and I wonder if they improved QC further in production.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

For everyone interested in the MarineMaster 300 adjustable clasp, I combed through the Uhrforum so you don't have to. This is page 37 of the thread titled "Sammelthread Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1, SPB145J1, SPB147J1 und SPB149J1 (LE)" posted by the user Steso. All photos uploaded by them. Google translate handled the German > English, so it's a little spotty. I bought one and will update with pics/a quick write up when it arrives. Note that the MM300 clasp is on the watch already.


----------



## md2010 (Feb 2, 2016)

Very different watches all together. I thought I will compare side by side .


----------



## md2010 (Feb 2, 2016)

.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

smkader said:


> For everyone interested in the MarineMaster 300 adjustable clasp, I combed through the Uhrforum so you don't have to.


The question is, why one should?

I mean, it's all well and good if you already know both clasps (which I'll call "sumo-style" and "marinemaster-style") and you still prefere marinemaster-style.

But for those that don't, beware: sumo-style has not the best ergonomics by a fair stretch: its unuseful "diver's extension" may result uncomfortable depending on your wrist shape. But the marinemaster-style is no better if for different causes: just look at the photos below: it's terribly long and thick so not worth a penny to be its substitute.

You have been warned.



smkader said:


> This is page 37 of the thread titled "Sammelthread Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1, SPB145J1, SPB147J1 und SPB149J1 (LE)" posted by the user Steso. All photos uploaded by them. Google translate handled the German > English, so it's a little spotty. I bought one and will update with pics/a quick write up when it arrives. Note that the MM300 clasp is on the watch already.
> View attachment 15426649
> View attachment 15426650
> 
> ...


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> It comes down to what you value really. The Mido is going to be more accurate and dependable no matter what any Seiko fan wants to say, but...it is quite generic, and also the hour markers seem random and slapped together in a contrived manner to make it look "different". In the long run, *I'd probably take a heavy drink and throw the dice on a 63mas*...but let's not pretend it is a logical choice by any means.


Seiko encouraging drinking AND gambling - not great.
* Reaches for a glass of tawny before work *


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

jmnav said:


> The question is, why one should?
> 
> I mean, it's all well and good if you already know both clasps (which I'll call "sumo-style" and "marinemaster-style") and you still prefere marinemaster-style.
> 
> ...


Ehhhh I'm gonna roll with it still. I did my research watching various Marinemaster reviews regarding the thickness of the clasp (about 4 hours last night), and I'm willing to take the plunge. I don't usually buy on a whim. Mistakes do happen from time to time though! I sold two watches to pay for the SPB143 and have a enough left over to buy the clasp so I don't mind taking a chance.


----------



## sirep (Aug 28, 2019)

I looked at the JDM Prospex brochure 
that shipped with my 143 (JDM model so technically it's the SBDC101) and thought this photo was funny considering the recent debate regarding pip and bezel alignment.








I still like my 143 and consider it a great purchase!


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

I've just re-imagined this whole Seiko situation in another way - Seiko is going through its own mini quartz-crisis.

After the quartz crisis hit the Swiss industry, many companies went under. Those that didn't had to re-invent themselves and they went with prestige and quality. Now most of them are luxury brands. Seiko ate their lunch in the 1970s to the 1990s in the affordable segment, but then mobile phones and smart watches came along - the next technological disruptor. Now people don't need to wear watches on their wrist to tell the time. The Swiss can keep going because they're competing now as luxury and fashion goods but Seiko never had to realign up until this point.

But now they realise that they have to because the lower "everyman" segment they were so good in is shrinking. They need to recalibrate themselves into a luxury brand, so to speak. All these heritage diver reissues over the past 2 years are the opening salvo of the campaign. (I'd like to see a "luxury" remake of the pogue chronograph).

It's somewhat fitting that this passage comes from the Seiko Museum website:

*Revival of Swiss Mechanical Watches*








Even highly precise luxury mechanical watches have a time difference of several seconds per day. Mechanical watches lost their pre-eminence in time-telling precision when the quartz watch was born, but they were reevaluated as a luxury items with unique qualities all of their own. A brand could succeed in the high end of the luxury watch brand business through the effective promotion of brand image based on the watchmaker's long history and traditions, the artistic craftsmanship of artisans who polished, sculpted, and bejeweled the watches by hand, elaborate and complicated structures/functions unique to mechanical movements, and high added value of advanced technologies such as new mechanisms and materials for the movements. Sales of mechanical watches with high added value increased year by year globally due to the steady prosperity of western economies and strong demand in emerging countries (BRICs). In the 20 years from 1991 to 2011, the total export value of Swiss watches increased by about four times.








The Quartz Crisis and Recovery of Swiss Watches | THE SEIKO MUSEUM GINZA


The Quartz Shock damaged the timepiece industry in Switzerland. Then, the industry recovered.



museum.seiko.co.jp


----------



## Recondriver (Jul 25, 2020)

Earthjade said:


> You see, it's very simple.
> Seiko's current strategy is to move more into mid-priced watches - they're not making enough profit on affordable watches.
> Watches like the 63MAS may appeal to a small part of their customer base that are already fans, but with specs like this and prices like this? Normal people aren't going to buy them.
> 
> ...


Can you please just let it go? I like my 149. First (personal) Seiko purchase for me - I gifted my son a 5KX last Spring, which I was also quite impressed with. I've seen a Sinn 104 in the metal and considered buying one but it just didn't do it for me. No knock against the Sinn. Some we like, some we don't. If you don't like it don't buy it. Surely you have better use of you time than railing on and on about Seiko. Don't you?


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

Recondriver said:


> Can you please just let it go? I like my 149. First (personal) Seiko purchase for me - I gifted my son a 5KX last Spring, which I was also quite impressed with. I've seen a Sinn 104 in the metal and considered buying one but it just didn't do it for me. No knock against the Sinn. Some we like, some we don't. If you don't like it don't buy it. Surely you have better use of you time than railing on and on about Seiko. Don't you?


Or you could just skip over the posts you don't want to read...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Recondriver said:


> Can you please just let it go? I like my 149. First (personal) Seiko purchase for me - I gifted my son a 5KX last Spring, which I was also quite impressed with. I've seen a Sinn 104 in the metal and considered buying one but it just didn't do it for me. No knock against the Sinn. Some we like, some we don't. If you don't like it don't buy it. Surely you have better use of you time than railing on and on about Seiko. Don't you?


If I've hurt your feelings, I apologise.


----------



## Recondriver (Jul 25, 2020)

smkader said:


> My SPB143 arrived a few days earlier than expected so I didn't get to mess with it until after work! I threw it on a tropic strap this morning until I could size the bracelet. I bought it used so I could see the alignment (no problems to my eye) before purchasing. I'm really loving the way it wears, I think Seiko really hit a home run with this one. Compared to my Black Bay 36 they both have a similar dial size which I find interesting. I don't think they wear the same but it's an easy transition from one to the other, even with a 4mm difference in case size.
> View attachment 15424625
> View attachment 15424626
> View attachment 15424627


Thanks for the side by side. I'm considering the BB36 but haven't ventured out to the AD...so now I have an excuse! No question, that 143 is outstanding! You have good taste my friend!


----------



## Recondriver (Jul 25, 2020)

Steeltown said:


> Or you could just skip over the posts you don't want to read...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True, and trust me I've skipped many a post for this reason, but perhaps he/she will eventually get the hint and for the sake of decorum and overall peace and harmony make an effort to be a little more sociable, even if this is just the internet.


----------



## Recondriver (Jul 25, 2020)

Earthjade said:


> Someone asked me earlier - why did I buy this watch if all I want to do is complain about Seiko?
> 
> Let me just say - no one buys a $1350 watch just to complain about it.
> I want two things out of my watches - one is that they are well made so I can admire the craftsmanship. The other is that they keep relatively good time so as to be functional. By relatively good time, I mean within +8 seconds a day through normal use and resting. This is because at +8, you will lose or gain a minute only after one week. Reasonable to expect for antiquated technology (but they can be made with the most modern manufacturing techniques).
> ...


Fair enough. I completely get what you're saying. I'm not so demanding of the 149 that I'm disappointed by the accuracy - mine seems to run about +15spd - and I guess I got lucky with the alignment. I have a Brietling Aerospace that serves me well at work, where the accuracy is more of a necessity. Perhaps the SLA037 can offer what you're looking for? It's gorgeous in the metal, and if cost were no object I'd have preferred it over the SPB149. But for that price we're getting near Rolex territory.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

I took the MM clasp for a spin, I will say it was nice for the quick adjustment but comfort wise the stock one seemed slightly more comfortable. I ended up selling the clasp on this forum not that long ago, and honestly i'm
not much of a bracelet guy, I leave my 143 on rubber. You will have to add another link as the MM clasp is shorter then the stock one, also you might have to adjust the links to place the MM clasp in a comfortable position on the backside of your wrist so you don't end up with weird bulges.



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

govdubspeedgo said:


> I took the MM clasp for a spin, I will say it was nice for the quick adjustment but comfort wise the stock one seemed slightly more comfortable. I ended up selling the clasp on this forum not that long ago, and honestly i'm
> not much of a bracelet guy, I leave my 143 on rubber. You will have to add another link as the MM clasp is shorter then the stock one, also you might have to adjust the links to place the MM clasp in a comfortable position on the backside of your wrist so you don't end up with weird bulges.
> 
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200901/df23c68e822b37033e4b39e24773311b.jpg[/IMG]
> ...


Been a little awhile since I've worn the bracelet and experimented with the MM clasp mod.

https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/...b147j1-spb149j1.5141327/page-89#post-52094628
But if memory serves, you figured it out a little bit more than I did in terms of getting the positioning right. So I'm sure yours sums up all of my experience with it too 

Pros and cons, I suppose  But an option.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> Been a little awhile since I've worn the bracelet and experimented with the MM clasp mod.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/...b147j1-spb149j1.5141327/page-89#post-52094628
> But if memory serves, you figured it out a little bit more than I did in terms of getting the positioning right. So I'm sure yours sums up all of my experience with it too
> ...


 CK your post was the one I was looking for but couldn't find! Glad you linked it here. I was looking for a while to no avail.


----------



## remkow (Dec 13, 2015)

Talking about misaligned bezels....

The one on the right is possibly parallax, but on the left not so sure.

After all this Seiko bezel talk I'm on the lookout everywhere now!!


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Earthjade said:


> I don't think any of the colour ways are bad so you can't make a wrong choice on that point. Just note that the blue of the SPB149 is much darker than it appears in the photos. It's a kind of blue you would imagine you start getting in the ocean depths where light can't reach. The 143 is the absolute safest choice and the reflective dial gives it enough character to keep it from being boring. Out of the 143 and 147, I'd get the 143 if only because you can't put a wrong colour strap on it but with the 147, the gold accents limit it slightly.
> 
> As for my watch, it was the bezel that was misaligned (not dust - that was another guy).
> I've tested my SPB149 over the weekend and the movement is not great. If you rest it sideways at 3 or 9 (not uncommon to do if you don't want the bracelet to scratch up the caseback), then it runs at +33 and +37 respectively. Lying face up or on the wrist I'm getting anything from +5.5 to +18. The average rate across all activity is currently +21 seconds.
> ...


If I got the 147 it would live on an Uncle Seiko waffle or I would procure the bracelet.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Ok, so stop telling people when enough is enough. If you want to be the annoying hall monitor, get an application and run for office. Until then, stay in your lane and stop trying to pretend you are anything more than just another guy with an opinion. You don't control who can post or how many times. Get over yourself.


Thanks for the laugh. You just told me I don't get to control who can post or how many times- funny you were just doing the very same thing. I wasn't telling you to stop posting either but ok.

You're 3 months into joining WUS here and are making a GREAT impression.

You can post all you want and rant all you want, cause I won't see it anymore. Blocked.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

smkader said:


> Was there talk about putting a Marine Master ratchet clasp on the SPB14X bracelet? I can't seem to find it. Does anyone know what clasp will fit?


yup the MM300 clasp does fit (I bought one in anticipation of getting one of these and have it also on my baby turtle currently)


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

jmnav said:


> Then, it for sure is not. I don't have to even have a look at it, I know it will be off-centered. Maybe 1/10 of a millimiter, maybe 1/100, maybe 1/1000 but you can bet it is off-centered.
> 
> Given this, @NicoD 's claim about his level of expectation is perfectly suited.


if something is off center to the naked eye then I agree, but please- if something is off centre, as small as a lume pip... 1/1000th or even 1/100th or a millimeter it is completely imperceptible.

Did you mean to use cm instead perhaps? Having previously been in manufacturing, I can tell you without question almost nothing the size of a lume pip can be "completely centred" to the 1000th of a millimeter. Then you have to account for the actual bezel markings/paint whatever. Way too many variables. I'm NOT saying some of these obvious ones are ok either.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Tanjecterly said:


> For those who are unfamiliar with the new format here, there are ways to ignore or block members if you so wish. You simply go to the person's icon or avatar in the upper left, click on it, and you will see three options, Follow, Ignore, or Start conversation. I suggest you use Ignore or if you want to carry on your conversation that appears to be derailing the thread -- Start your own conversation with that person.
> 
> That said, I'm getting close to doing the Ignore feature for the first time.


can you please share with who


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

smkader said:


> For everyone interested in the MarineMaster 300 adjustable clasp, I combed through the Uhrforum so you don't have to. This is page 37 of the thread titled "Sammelthread Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1, SPB145J1, SPB147J1 und SPB149J1 (LE)" posted by the user Steso. All photos uploaded by them. Google translate handled the German > English, so it's a little spotty. I bought one and will update with pics/a quick write up when it arrives. Note that the MM300 clasp is on the watch already.
> View attachment 15426649
> View attachment 15426650
> 
> ...


thanks for doing this and taking the time- but this very same information was shared earlier by @ck2k01 you could have saved the hasstle!


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Predictabilly said:


> thanks for doing this and taking the time- but this very same information was shared earlier by @ck2k01 you could have saved the hasstle!


Sorry, but this is a form auf redundancy I can live with in this thread. There are other things that are beaten over and over and over and over and over

If you get what I mean 

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Predictabilly said:


> If I got the 147 it would live on an Uncle Seiko waffle or I would procure the bracelet.


Try it on a black Tropic - it's fantastic. Really looks the part. You can get a brown Tropic but that may be a step too far .


----------



## Newbedutchy (May 29, 2020)

Predictabilly said:


> if something is off center to the naked eye then I agree, but please- if something is off centre, as small as a lume pip... 1/1000th or even 1/100th or a millimeter it is completely imperceptible.
> 
> Did you mean to use cm instead perhaps? Having previously been in manufacturing, I can tell you without question almost nothing the size of a lume pip can be "completely centred" to the 1000th of a millimeter. Then you have to account for the actual bezel markings/paint whatever. Way too many variables. I'm NOT saying some of these obvious ones are ok either.


Making a picture of this watch to measure alignment is also tricky. The pip is not distorted by the glass, the rest used to measure alignment is. So only if the picture is taken 100% dead on top 90 degrees angle a picture can be used.


----------



## Newbedutchy (May 29, 2020)

Predictabilly said:


> thanks for doing this and taking the time- but this very same information was shared earlier by @ck2k01 you could have saved the hasstle!


The original clasp has polishing on the side matching the polishing on the watch, I will stick to it. I cannot unsee this mismatch on this other clasp.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

smkader said:


> CK your post was the one I was looking for but couldn't find! Glad you linked it here. I was looking for a while to no avail.


You bet 

I always enjoy when the topic of quick-adjust clasps comes up, as an unabashed fan of such functioning.

Would be cool to see more experimentation on this front: whether there are any decent aftermarket quick-adjust options beyond the MM clasp.

Regrettably my motivation to take point is low since I'm in a straps phase with the watch 



Newbedutchy said:


> The original clasp has polishing on the side matching the polishing on the watch, I will stick to it. I cannot unsee this mismatch on this other clasp.


That, and titanium (clasp, the outer bits at least) versus stainless steel (bracelet).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> You bet
> 
> I always enjoy when the topic of quick-adjust clasps comes up, as an unabashed fan of such functioning.
> 
> ...


i'm will to bet this would work as well









18mm 316L Stainless Steel Wetsuit Ratchet Buckle Button Control diver extension clasp, Brushed


Ratchet Buckle Clasp is an ideall Wetsuit watch band buckle. The ratchet theory extension mechanism is of great importance for both convenience and safety. Item no. : CLASP18-017B Buckle size : 18mm, 20mm or 22mm (Strap Buckle size) Buckle type : 316L Stainless Steel Clasp with Ratchet Theory...




www.strapcode.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

govdubspeedgo said:


> i'm will to bet this would work as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed. The one I had been thinking about too 

I might have a similar badged one on something in my box. Maybe the one that came with my Raven Solitude, for instance. I'll get around to giving it a try and will report back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

One-Seventy said:


> Try it on a black Tropic - it's fantastic. Really looks the part. You can get a brown Tropic but that may be a step too far .


My own choice: 147 on tropic. It rocks honestly.


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

I hope it's ok to post this picture of the strap.


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

Ricky T said:


> I hope it's ok to post this picture of the strap.
> 
> View attachment 15427471


Good strap for that colorway

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)

My 145 just arrived.. the least popular model here. First impression, the dial is much better in real life than in picture on the internet. Bezel's action is great.. alignment is spot on. Bracelet is okay.. a step above my sumo bracelet. Watch fits great for my 6.75" wrist. Hopefully the accuracy isn't too bad. Overall a very nice seiko.


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

remkow said:


> Talking about misaligned bezels....
> 
> The one on the right is possibly parallax, but on the left not so sure.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure the no date sub is off at the very least at the 3 o'clock. I think the reason is that the 3 o'clock centres perfectly on the cyclops and date on the sub date but not on the 3 o'clock marker on the no date. It's like that in both of the no dates I have owned.


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

mleok said:


> They already have the Grand Seiko standard, and COSC is just based on the ISO 3159 standard, which isn't proprietary. The Glashutte Observatory tests German made chronometers using an equivalent DIN 8319 standard. If they needed to differentiate Grand Seiko and Seiko, they could have taken a leaf out of what Richemont did when they tried to set up Montblanc as a lower cost alternative to JLC, where they took the JLC 1000 hour control test, and developed a 500 hour testing regimen for Montblanc.
> 
> I agree that the problem with pretending that Spring Drive is a mechanical movement is that they have to thread a fine line, and it undermines the case that they can make for their mechanical 9S calibres. For me personally, while I can appreciate the argument for Spring Drive as a no nonsense daily wearer, it's just that it appeals to my intellectual as opposed to emotional side, in that its accuracy is due to a quartz reference signal, as opposed to a movement that is produced to exacting tolerances, and adjusted and regulated by a skilled watchmaker, so that makes it harder for me to spend too much on a watch equipped with such a movement. Similarly, the reliance on the continued availability of replacement electronic components from Seiko means that I'll never consider it as a heirloom watch.
> 
> The same way that I would struggle to spend over $2K on a quartz watch, I would probably have a similar issue spending over $4K on a Spring Drive watch. It's not entirely rational, but luxury watches are hardly an exercise in rationality.


Strange way to look at spring drive. I am not an engineer but I highly doubt all the exacting tolerances and intricacies of a mechanical movement is based on the regulation. The impressive aspects are based on everything else really which the spring drive has in spades. In fact, it's probably more difficult to combine a mechanical movement with a quartz regulator which is probably why they took so long to design it.


----------



## whats_shakin (Apr 26, 2020)

I have the 147 on order with an OEM bracelet. Tudor BB58 but with better proportions!


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

If anyone is interested in the sbdc107/149 BNIB in the GVR area shoot me a PM.


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

Tomatoes11 said:


> If anyone is interested in the sbdc107/149 BNIB in the GVR area shoot me a PM.


Where is the GVR area?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

At a guess, greater Vancouver area.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Tomatoes11 said:


> Strange way to look at spring drive. I am not an engineer but I highly doubt all the exacting tolerances and intricacies of a mechanical movement is based on the regulation. The impressive aspects are based on everything else really which the spring drive has in spades. In fact, it's probably more difficult to combine a mechanical movement with a quartz regulator which is probably why they took so long to design it.


I was also referring to the precision with which individual movement components are manufactured. The accuracy of a mechanical watch is certainly not just a function of the level of adjustment and regulation, and it's far easier to adjust a watch that has been produced to a high quality standard than one that is made of poorly manufactured components.

As for why Spring Drive took so long to develop, it was all about getting the electronics to perform at extremely low power, which in turn was a consequence of the desire to power everything using a mainspring. The main argument Grand Seiko made for wanting to do this was the high torque that a mainspring can provide, but they were able to overcome this limitation of battery powered 9F quartz watches by moving the hands using to closely spaced pulses instead. So, their stated motivation doesn't even hold water. At the end of the day, they just wanted a unique movement that would look like a mechanical movement from the outside and for which they can charge a substantial premium for, and without needing to manually adjust and regulate it to achieve excellent timekeeping.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Anthonius said:


> View attachment 15427648
> 
> View attachment 15427650


Looks damn fine down the internet too! Seems buyers are keen on this series of watches only with a discount, and this version, at least where I am, is only available in a couple of places - and not a penny off...

It's less in-your-face than the all-gold but the grey-brown is pretty sophisticated - like a burnished version of the original grey. Great pick-up.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Hi Everyone !

This is just a Quick Review and comparison:
Really like the watch 10/10

My only complaint is the kinda cheap bracelet compare to my sarb033(not the claps !!)
from best to worst bracelet: 
Sarx055
GS Snowflake
Sarb033
SPB143J1


----------



## Tairese7 (Feb 5, 2015)

johnMcKlane said:


> Hi Everyone !
> 
> This is just a Quick Review and comparison:
> Really like the watch 10/10
> ...


I'm drooling over your collection, my guy.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Tairese7 said:


> I'm drooling over your collection, my guy.


Thank you my friend !

Most of my collection is NOT in that photo !


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 15428170
> View attachment 15428171


@Watchcollector21 
Nice Album collection... Earth Wind and Fire.. classic!! Nice watch collection too.
Cheers!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

babbsky said:


> @Watchcollector21
> Nice Album collection... Earth Wind and Fire.. classic!! Nice watch collection too.
> Cheers!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How the hell did I miss that? Love that album

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Posted this on the other thread too


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

johnMcKlane said:


> Hi Everyone !
> 
> This is just a Quick Review and comparison:
> Really like the watch 10/10
> ...


Yes, the SARX055 bracelet is amazing. I used to own one and was floored by its quality for the price of the watch. People always talk about the dial but that bracelet is just as noteworthy.
When I bought my SPB149, I imagined that the bracelet would be like a sporty version of the SARX055 bracelet, kind of like a "Presage Diver Watch". It didn't turn out to be the case and instead it is much closer to the SARB033 bracelet with Diashield treatment and a slightly better clasp (I used to own a SARB033 as well).

Funnily, your picture here is showing my own evolution with Seiko - started on the SARB033, went to the SARX055, then the SPB149 and finally, my aspiration is the SGBA211. Difference is I do them one at a time!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Posted this on the other thread too
> View attachment 15428672


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

b-boy said:


> I have got mine!
> 
> with its sister:
> 
> ...


is it just the angle of the picture or is the size difference THAT drastic?


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

One-Seventy said:


> Try it on a black Tropic - it's fantastic. Really looks the part. You can get a brown Tropic but that may be a step too far .


i also have a tropic from a Zelos, great idea!


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Ricky T said:


> I hope it's ok to post this picture of the strap.
> 
> View attachment 15427471


this looks awesome.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Tomatoes11 said:


> Strange way to look at spring drive. I am not an engineer but I highly doubt all the exacting tolerances and intricacies of a mechanical movement is based on the regulation. The impressive aspects are based on everything else really which the spring drive has in spades. In fact, it's probably more difficult to combine a mechanical movement with a quartz regulator which is probably why they took so long to design it.


i think spring drive is very innovative and technical. Very interesting to read jacks thoughts on hodinkee. And that sweeping seconds hand is absolutely magical.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Tomatoes11 said:


> If anyone is interested in the sbdc107/149 BNIB in the GVR area shoot me a PM.


Greater Vancouver region!?


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

johnMcKlane said:


> Hi Everyone !
> 
> This is just a Quick Review and comparison:
> Really like the watch 10/10
> ...


Very cool collection! I just handled a SARX yesterday and was very impressed with the bracelet and the watch overall. even though it's almost 41mm it wears a bit smaller due to the lug to lug and weight.


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

Steeltown said:


> Where is the GVR area?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Vancouver BC Canada


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

mleok said:


> I was also referring to the precision with which individual movement components are manufactured. The accuracy of a mechanical watch is certainly not just a function of the level of adjustment and regulation, and it's far easier to adjust a watch that has been produced to a high quality standard than one that is made of poorly manufactured components.
> 
> As for why Spring Drive took so long to develop, it was all about getting the electronics to perform at extremely low power, which in turn was a consequence of the desire to power everything using a mainspring. The main argument Grand Seiko made for wanting to do this was the high torque that a mainspring can provide, but they were able to overcome this limitation of battery powered 9F quartz watches by moving the hands using to closely spaced pulses instead. So, their stated motivation doesn't even hold water. At the end of the day, they just wanted a unique movement that would look like a mechanical movement from the outside and for which they can charge a substantial premium for, and without needing to manually adjust and regulate it to achieve excellent timekeeping.


You do know that 99% of what a mechanical watch does the spring drive dies as well right? Lol just that 1% that worries about the accuracy is different. So are you saying all the mechanical components on a spring drive are manufactured like hot garbage because because it doesn't matter how efficient the gears and parts are because its regulated differently? I am pretty sure none of it works well without it being manufactured with precision. Lol

Your bias is showing too loudly on your sleeves buddy.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

creepy ross said:


> How the hell did I miss that? Love that album
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks guys, 
One of my favourites 
G


----------



## AmberLeaf (Aug 23, 2016)

Well the UK shop I ordered my 149 from didn't dispatch my order. I emailed them and they replied that they sold out and are in touch with Seiko to see if/when they'll be getting a further allocation.

It was showing as in stock when I paid them for it....


----------



## glam1 (Jan 15, 2020)

AmberLeaf said:


> Well the UK shop I ordered my 149 from didn't dispatch my order. I emailed them and they replied that they sold out and are in touch with Seiko to see if/when they'll be getting a further allocation.
> 
> It was showing as in stock when I paid them for it....


This may be of help to UK members
Goldsmiths have the 143 in stock and you can use the code WATCH20 to get 20% off bringing the price to a bargain £880.





Seiko Prospex 1965 Modern Re Interpretation Mens Watch SPB143J1 | Goldsmiths


Seiko Prospex Divers 1965 Modern Re Interpretation Mens Watch SPB143J1




www.goldsmiths.co.uk




I bought mine a few weeks ago using this code - no alignment issues and running around +5 a day
It has not been off my wrist and is a def keeper


----------



## eyesradar (Oct 28, 2019)

valuewatchguy said:


> Posted this on the other thread too
> View attachment 15428672


Dear lord, this is some serious watch ****. Which tropic is this?


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

I received the 149 last week, and while everythign on the outside is in order (the bezel pip _is_ slightly off centre), the watch itself is running an average of 25spd fast. I've demagnatized it and also worn it for a week in the hope that it settles in - both to no avail.

Sending it back to the AD would be a hassle as it'd have to cross borders. I probably could get it regulated locally, but to be honest, I think I am just going to put it up for sale here and give potential future owners a heads up about the issue with the movement.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

WastedYears said:


> I received the 149 last week, and while everythign on the outside is in order (the bezel pip _is_ slightly off centre), the watch itself is running an average of 25spd fast. I've demagnatized it and also worn it for a week in the hope that it settles in - both to no avail.
> Sending it back to the AD would be a hassle as it'd have to cross borders. I probably could get it regulated locally, but to be honest, I think I am just going to put it up for sale here and give potential future owners a heads up about the issue with the movement.


If you like it you may want to give it another week. Both 6R35's I have slowed down drastically after a week or so.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

ChrisWMT said:


> If you like it you may want to give it another week. Both 6R35's I have slowed down drastically after a week or so.


That's good to know, thanks! I guess I can give it another week and see if it settles down.


----------



## pacem (Feb 18, 2019)

I purchased the 143 this Saturday. I love the look and the feel. Huge fan. I have only purchased 4 automatics. The other 3 I own are Seiko with the 4r series of movements. 

So far the accuracy has taken some of the shine off of this watch. I am currently running + 22ish seconds a day. It is within spec to start with so can't really complain. I hope it settles down over use and time. The other 3 watches i own with the inferior movement have been more accurate from the get go. Im fine with adjusting the time a minute or 2 every week and a half or 2 weeks like with my other watches. But every 3 to 7 days? Yuck.


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

pacem said:


> Im fine with adjusting the time a minute or 2 every week and a half or 2 weeks like with my other watches. But every 3 to 7 days? Yuck.


I rotate watches on a 3-to-7-days basis. I wouldn't notice it 😊


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

WastedYears said:


> I received the 149 last week, and while everythign on the outside is in order (the bezel pip _is_ slightly off centre), the watch itself is running an average of 25spd fast. I've demagnatized it and also worn it for a week in the hope that it settles in - both to no avail.
> 
> Sending it back to the AD would be a hassle as it'd have to cross borders. I probably could get it regulated locally, but to be honest, I think I am just going to put it up for sale here and give potential future owners a heads up about the issue with the movement.


One additional observation. I've noticed that mine runs +1 per day if I wind it full on day 1 and wear it daily. It can run much faster when it sits (initially +28, but it settled down to +6). I've had mine since early July.


----------



## Newbedutchy (May 29, 2020)

Showing off the sparkling colors of my slippers..


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

pacem said:


> I purchased the 143 this Saturday. I love the look and the feel. Huge fan. I have only purchased 4 automatics. The other 3 I own are Seiko with the 4r series of movements.
> 
> So far the accuracy has taken some of the shine off of this watch. I am currently running + 22ish seconds a day. It is within spec to start with so can't really complain. I hope it settles down over use and time. The other 3 watches i own with the inferior movement have been more accurate from the get go. Im fine with adjusting the time a minute or 2 every week and a half or 2 weeks like with my other watches. But every 3 to 7 days? Yuck.


honestly I've found all NH35/ 4S35 movements to be super reliable in the timekeepiNg department based on my experiences. My mini turtle runs amazing As an example and have had numerous micros with the NH35.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Does anyone have hard evidence as to how many turns it takes to fully wind, from a stop, the 6R35 movements? And while I ask, the 6R15 too..


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

my 2 for today







is


----------



## erasershavings (Feb 5, 2009)

well well well...


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

erasershavings said:


> well well well...


Nice catch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)

erasershavings said:


> well well well...


Why isn't he wearing the astron??


----------



## Tairese7 (Feb 5, 2015)

erasershavings said:


> well well well...


If it isn't Mr. Novax Djocovid himself.
(Bezel looks misaligned, hehehe)


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

erasershavings said:


> well well well...


Is that the grey one he's wearing there ?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Aaaaand my 143 is finally on its way! 

️


----------



## bmsi (Aug 10, 2020)

Just received the 149 in! The gold seconds hand is much more subtle than it looks in some pictures. You almost miss the gold color in certain lighting


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Switched to the 147 today, My 2 for today.


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

acadian said:


> is it just the angle of the picture or is the size difference THAT drastic?


Here from the top:


----------



## KingKitega (Jul 3, 2017)

Picked this up last week and it's just been on my wrist non stop since. I thought my GMTc would be my forever watch (worn non stop for a year) but this has consigned the Rolex to the safe.

Only issue for me was the original clasp as the divers extension dug in a bit after prolonged wear. Swapped it to a simple generic clasp and it's much better.

No alignment issues, or other QC problems mentioned earlier in this thread so I'm lucky I suppose? +5spd too so overall very very pleased.

Seiko's best new watch in recent memory for me.









Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Love the light.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

b-boy said:


> Here from the top:


you rock - merci beaucoup.

now I need to find myself a 149/101


----------



## Tairese7 (Feb 5, 2015)

KingKitega said:


> Picked this up last week and it's just been on my wrist non stop since. I thought my GMTc would be my forever watch (worn non stop for a year) but this has consigned the Rolex to the safe.
> 
> Only issue for me was the original clasp as the divers extension dug in a bit after prolonged wear. Swapped it to a simple generic clasp and it's much better.
> 
> ...


Is the difference in color between the stock bracelet and the replacement clasp noticeable? I plan to do something similar, whenever my 143 arrives.


----------



## sagar.tolaney (Jan 22, 2019)

acadian said:


> you rock - merci beaucoup.
> 
> now I need to find myself a 149/101


I got one SPB149J1 BNIB. Check my post if you are interested. Thanks


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

Such a beauty. This photo does not make it justice, but I am under the spell of the 149 😍


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

sagar.tolaney said:


> I got one SPB149J1 BNIB. Check my post if you are interested. Thanks


You are welcome.

Concerning precision, mine is at 2s+/day when I wear it the complete day+night.
Now I tried with the watch lying flat during 24h, and it is 15s+/day.


----------



## Thee (Jan 10, 2015)

pacem said:


> I purchased the 143 this Saturday. I love the look and the feel. Huge fan. I have only purchased 4 automatics. The other 3 I own are Seiko with the 4r series of movements.
> 
> So far the accuracy has taken some of the shine off of this watch. I am currently running + 22ish seconds a day. It is within spec to start with so can't really complain. I hope it settles down over use and time. The other 3 watches i own with the inferior movement have been more accurate from the get go. Im fine with adjusting the time a minute or 2 every week and a half or 2 weeks like with my other watches. But every 3 to 7 days? Yuck.


My 143 is running -0.6 sec/day thus far on average. But it's only been since Aug 24, and it's varying +4/-6 which is within specs.


----------



## Recondriver (Jul 25, 2020)

Apparently the folks at Strapcode have taken notice. Check out their banner:


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

sagar.tolaney said:


> I got one SPB149J1 BNIB. Check my post if you are interested. Thanks


Thanks for the offer  but I'm really looking for a 143/101 as opposed to the limited 149.


----------



## j_dubble_u (Sep 5, 2019)

Thee said:


> My 143 is running -0.6 sec/day thus far on average. But it's only been since Aug 24, and it's varying +4/-6 which is within specs.


My 149 (3XXX/5500) has been on the wrist for 2 days now and I'm at +8s cumulatively. It seemed to be running a little faster yesterday and plan on keeping on through the weekend to see. Flat position overnight.

I wonder if there's some correlation on the alignment and the timing issues relative to the production that's been mentioned?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blaster99 (Jul 4, 2014)

So... when the ph*ck are these gonna be available from USA retailers?


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

Ryan1881 said:


> Is that the grey one he's wearing there ?


If I am not mistaken, it is the SPB149.
I got mine yesterday and can confirm that depending on the light the blue can be muted and turn into sort of a grey.
In the second photo you can clearly see that the dial is blue. So it must be SPB149.


----------



## Mbappe (May 13, 2020)

tchristen said:


> If I am not mistaken, it is the SPB149.
> I got mine yesterday and can confirm that depending on the light the blue can be muted and turn into sort of a grey.
> In the second photo you can clearly see that the dial is blue. So it must be SPB149.
> View attachment 15434215
> ...


I'm pretty certain it's the grey dial.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

tchristen said:


> If I am not mistaken, it is the SPB149.
> I got mine yesterday and can confirm that depending on the light the blue can be muted and turn into sort of a grey.
> In the second photo you can clearly see that the dial is blue. So it must be SPB149.
> View attachment 15434215
> ...


I don't clearly see a blue dial in the second photo. I clearly see a reflection of something blue (probably sky) in the top part of the dial and gray in the other part.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKitega (Jul 3, 2017)

Djokovid definitely wears a grey one as seen from the official Seiko video here:





Also a screen grab too:









Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Still with the 147 today


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

Mbappe said:


> I'm pretty certain it's the grey dial.


You say grey because you want to justify you like grey better? ;-)


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

If the crystal is anti-reflexive, and there is no sun in the stadium (look at how evenly the light is), then I doubt there can be such reflexion on the crystal. The dark grey dial will absorb it IMO.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

KingKitega said:


> Djokovid definitely wears a grey one as seen from the official Seiko video here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That doesn't mean that he couldn't have worn a SPB149 while he won the Western South Open, though.

Nevertheless, I am surprised Seiko did not give Djokovic a SPB149 with serial number 0001/5500 or 5500/5500 or his birth year, or lucky number, or any number he whishes.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

tchristen said:


> If the crystal is anti-reflexive, and there is no sun in the stadium (look at how evenly the light is), then I doubt there can be such reflexion on the crystal. The dark grey dial will absorb it IMO.


The AR coating is only on the underside of the crystal. Dude, he's wearing the gray dial version. It's pretty obvious.


----------



## KingKitega (Jul 3, 2017)

tchristen said:


> That doesn't mean that he couldn't have worn a SPB149 while he won the Western South Open, though.
> 
> Nevertheless, I am surprised Seiko did not give Djokovic a SPB149 with serial number 0001/5500 or 5500/5500 or his birth year, or lucky number, or any number he whishes.


Well I zoomed into the picture you posted and it looks grey to me. But yea, pretty sure he can ask for any Seiko watch he wants.









Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

rcorreale said:


> The AR coating is only on the underside of the crystal. Dude, he's wearing the gray dial version. It's pretty obvious.


If you think to believe so, sure 
No matter what he wore on that day, cool fact is that Mr. Djokovic wore a SPB14x when he won that tournament. It was not a Grand Slam or one of the bigger tournament, so it does not have much weight I guess.

Having said so, being Swiss I am in Federer's Camp


----------



## Newbedutchy (May 29, 2020)

SPB149


----------



## Newbedutchy (May 29, 2020)

SPB149


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Well 6 months since first posting here and almost three months since preordering my 143 has arrived!


----------



## Tairese7 (Feb 5, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Well 6 months since first posting here and almost three months since preordering my 143 has arrived!


Congrats!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tairese7 said:


> Congrats!


Thanks! 

It's been a long wait but the initial impressions are living up to my expectations.

Aesthetically everything is great lining up perfectly.  
Very happy with the example I got. Now just hoping the timekeeping is decent.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Well 6 months since first posting here and almost three months since preordering my 143 has arrived!


Huge congrats, 
Hope its absolutley perfect mate, 
Don't forget to post lots of pics.
G


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Huge congrats,
> Hope its absolutley perfect mate,
> Don't forget to post lots of pics.
> G


Thanks so much!

I won't forget


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

boatswain said:


> Well 6 months since first posting here and almost three months since preordering my 143 has arrived!


Congrats "Bosun"! I was feeling for ya, the three month anticipation must of been a long one. Wear it in the best of health!


----------



## Mbappe (May 13, 2020)

tchristen said:


> You say grey because you want to justify you like grey better? ;-)


No, I actually prefer the blue. It just looks grey.... Theres no bias its just an observation...


----------



## monojoe (Jan 14, 2012)

My favorite of any watch right now.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> I won't forget


Congrats! I know you waited a long time. Walking in from the outdoors and seeing that lume against the gray dial is one of my favorite things about this watch.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MJK737 said:


> Congrats "Bosun"! I was feeling for ya, the three month anticipation must of been a long one. Wear it in the best of health!


Thanks! 

It was pretty long no doubt but I settled into it after a while  lots of great pics and thoughts to tide me over here. It's been a good year for practicing patience.

It seems that the wait was very worthwhile though


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

NS1 said:


> Congrats! I know you waited a long time. Walking in from the outdoors and seeing that lume against the gray dial is one of my favorite things about this watch.


Thanks NS1 

Gotta love some good day lume 

I'll see how I feel about the lume in the long run. While good it definitely isn't craZy amazing like my SPB079 was. The whiter lume is a nice compliment to the grey dial but I think I may also have preferred the stronger mint mix seen on some Seiko divers.

I'll do a lume test as part of the review and see how it stacks up.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Enjoy your new 143, B!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Enjoy your new 143, B!


Thanks T 

Glad to be in the club


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Some more of that wacky '70s dial on the "gilt" one:


----------



## Carajio (Jun 23, 2015)

Carajio said:


> I had my 147 for a bit over a week and I was really enjoying it especially since the specific one I had didn't appear to have any big flaws... I did at first notice it was running a bit slow but figured it needed a bit of time to settle in. After a week it was running 45 seconds slow per day, a lot more than the advertised -15sec per day. i don't care too much about the accuracy of a mechanical watch but that was too much even for me.
> The biggest issue for me however was that there was looked like a scuff mark on the hour hand. You could only notice it in the right light which was why I didn't see it at first and it often was obscured by the minutes hand but it WAS there.
> View attachment 15403262
> 
> ...


I finally got it back from Gnomon and the hands are now perfectly finished and the watch has been running for 34 hours now and has maybe lost 1 second. From the time Gnomon got the watch, it was with then for 3 days and then shipped it off on the 4th day with express shipping and was back surprisingly fast considering how long the post is taking these days.

Sure it may have been close to a month from the time I initially ordered the watch till now (with a lot of that time because of it being in transit via post) but I finally have the watch I wanted and everything is now pretty close to perfect. Sure, it would have been better if I didn't have to go through the extra hassle to get things fixed but at the end of the day, these are first world problems and I love the watch.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

The first time ever that I see 4 diffrent models/colours of the same watch that I actually really like. I even had the stupid thaught of getting the 143. But 3 of the same model is stupid even for me........... Today..... 149 on a blue canvas.


----------



## Newbedutchy (May 29, 2020)

So mine ran +14 spd the first week, no matter how it was placed during the night. Then I did 20 full winds (again, did 30 the first day) and it ran +10 the next day. I thought it was slowing down but then it ran +14 during the 12 hours of wearing. And again the next 12 hours. That would mean somewhat out of specs all of a sudden. I have reset it now and will not check it for a week. If I can keep my curiousity under control...


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

149.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

The 2 most important Seiko divers in the last 10 years:









Size perspective between the 2:


----------



## Badblood32 (Feb 15, 2020)

Just placed an order for the spb143 with my local AD. He said it has been taking 3-6 weeks to get them in. Probably could have got it quicker online, but figured I'd help out a local family run shop during these times. Excited to get my hands on it! 

On a side note, almost asked for the 149 last second after seeing some more photos/videos of it...but for whatever reason I find something really appealing about the subtleness of the grey dial on the 143

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Yah. I like it


----------



## sebastian artadi (May 4, 2013)

Hello, Good day everyone. I'm curious, if they were all the same price and they had the same availabilty which one would you guys get? 43, 45, 47 or 49.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Well 6 months since first posting here and almost three months since preordering my 143 has arrived!


YES. Cant wait for the review.


----------



## Newbedutchy (May 29, 2020)

I know this is not the tennis forum but Djokovic defaulted in the US open OM word.. No change of seeing him wearing the spb14x during an interview I guess.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

sebastian artadi said:


> Hello, Good day everyone. I'm curious, if they were all the same price and they had the same availabilty which one would you guys get? 43, 45, 47 or 49.


In Switzerland the SPB149 is sold out. Retail price is/was CHF 1599, which is US$1750/EUR 1479 (current exchange rate Sept 7).
Here in Switzerland we pay premium price for everything 

Because I was late to the party I bought mine from Chrono24 and paid US$1499 incl. shipment. So it is still relatively "cheap" for a Swiss 

If value retention is important to you, I would definitely go for SPB149. Only time will tell, but according to history, limited editions - or limited production quantities - always tend to reach higher prices IMO.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

149 on mesh


----------



## sebastian artadi (May 4, 2013)

tchristen said:


> In Switzerland the SPB149 is sold out. Retail price is/was CHF 1599, which is US$1750/EUR 1479 (current exchange rate Sept 7).
> Here in Switzerland we pay premium price for everything
> 
> Because I was late to the party I bought mine from Chrono24 and paid US$1499 incl. shipment. So it is still relatively "cheap" for a Swiss
> ...


Thanks for the reply. My first choice is actually a 147 and I saw one going for around US$800 , but what threw me on the fence is I saw a 149 going for roughly the same price. I never thought of that model before but now the price has me thinking if I should go for that or stick with the one I originally wanted.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

sebastian artadi said:


> Thanks for the reply. My first choice is actually a 147 and I saw one going for around 800 bucks, but what threw me on the fence is I saw a 149 going for roughly the same price. I never thought of that model before but now the price has me thinking if I should go for that or stick with the one I originally wanted.


I say get the *SPB147J1*, it's the nicest one IMO.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

sebastian artadi said:


> Thanks for the reply. My first choice is actually a 147 and I saw one going for around US$800 , but what threw me on the fence is I saw a 149 going for roughly the same price. I never thought of that model before but now the price has me thinking if I should go for that or stick with the one I originally wanted.


US$ 800 for SPB149? Where did you see that? Do you have a link to the listing? It would surprise me if someone is stupid enough to sell it for 800 whereas people are willing to pay more.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

sebastian artadi said:


> Hello, Good day everyone. I'm curious, if they were all the same price and they had the same availabilty which one would you guys get? 43, 45, 47 or 49.


Well the 147 wouldn't be great value because that only comes with a rubber strap. If they all had rubber straps, I'd probably take the grey. If they all had bracelets, I'd stick with the 147.

A good test is: if you were given the watch would you keep it or quietly sell it in favour of something else? If I was given any of these, I'd keep it and wear it. I can't say that about any other range of watches I've come across.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

sebastian artadi said:


> Thanks for the reply. My first choice is actually a 147 and I saw one going for around US$800 , but what threw me on the fence is I saw a 149 going for roughly the same price. I never thought of that model before but now the price has me thinking if I should go for that or stick with the one I originally wanted.


But the watch you like, not what a lot of other people say they like, it's not their money!

I bought a 147, which I love. I then found the last 149 in stock at a retailer offering a small discount and I thought "oo, maybe i can buy it and if I don't like it, I can sell it on without much loss". It's a great watch and I could have even flogged it for a couple of hundred over retail to some young desperado with a bad case of internet FOMO being told what to like, but the bezel wasn't brilliant so I sent it back.


----------



## sebastian artadi (May 4, 2013)

tchristen said:


> US$ 800 for SPB149? Where did you see that? Do you have a link to the listing? It would surprise me if someone is stupid enough to sell it for 800 whereas people are willing to pay more.


I just checked and its sold but here is the link so I guess the 147 is it!






Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## sebastian artadi (May 4, 2013)

One-Seventy said:


> But the watch you like, not what a lot of other people say they like, it's not their money!
> 
> I bought a 147, which I love. I then found the last 149 in stock at a retailer offering a small discount and I thought "oo, maybe i can buy it and if I don't like it, I can sell it on without much loss". It's a great watch and I'm sure I could have flogged it for a couple of hundred more to some young desperado with a bad case of internet FOMO being told what to like, but the bezel wasn't brilliant so I sent it back.


That was actually what I was thinking of possibly doing also. Ok thank you for this. Great advice!


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

I got my SPB149 since last Friday I thought I share with you some of my findings. This is my first Seiko and honestly it was totally off my radar. I was actually hunting for Rolex Submariner 14060 two liner or Tudor 79090 but held back because I was not 100% convinced (yet).
So here it is, serial 47xx/5500. Beautiful sample, perfect alignment of bezel, nice click at 12 with no play or wobble at all. Also pip lume is centered too. So I think I got lucky I guess 

When I got the watch I sync it with atom clock and used toolwatch.io to measure accuracy. Here are the results.

After 24h, wore the watch day and night without taking off: -1 spd
After 48h, continuous worn day and night without taking off: -2.5 spd (cumulative)
After 72h, watch was lying flat dial up, untouched for 24h: +7 spd (cumulative)

It is quite interesting that the watch is running better when I wear it 24h without taking it off. So when left it untouched for 24h, it gained +9.5 spd which is very interesting.
I will put the watch on the time grapher shortly. Let's see what I get.

Here some photos (taken with my Samsung S10).
Depending on the light and angle of view, the blue turns from a navy blue to a muted blue with a touch of grey. Super nice. And the second hand from a mustard yellow (in bright light), to a muted gold/brown.









Top shot with exact 90 degree. I leave it to you to judge. Looks perfect to me.



























Maybe a tad big for my 6.75" wrist size. With bracelet it would definitely be too bulky.









After 24h, worn day and night without taking off.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

tchristen said:


> US$ 800 for SPB149? Where did you see that? Do you have a link to the listing? It would surprise me if someone is stupid enough to sell it for 800 whereas people are willing to pay more.


Where are they willing to pay more for a used watch? Transaction costs are not zero. If the watch was bought with a discount it may not have been sold at a loss, even if the buyer needed to move it promptly.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

One-Seventy said:


> Where are they willing to pay more for a used watch? Transaction costs are not zero. If the watch was bought with a discount it may not have been sold at a loss, even if the buyer needed to move it promptly.


A SPB149 was sold on ebay for EUR 1.269 two days ago. Slightly used but almost new.
Purchase price was EUR 1.350
Seiko Prospex Automatik Limited Edition SPB149J1 5500 Stück Nahezu Neuwertig | eBay

So someone who is selling SPB149 for US$800 or EUR 730 is just plain stupid, or there is something fishy about the sale IMO. Unless that person is a Seiko AD and bought the watch at dealer price and now wants to sell it for profit. But even then, you would never sell for 800.


----------



## tingtwothree (Feb 28, 2017)

tchristen said:


> I got my SPB149 since last Friday I thought I share with you some of my findings. This is my first Seiko and honestly it was totally off my radar. I was actually hunting for Rolex Submariner 14060 two liner or Tudor 79090 but held back because I was not 100% convinced (yet).
> So here it is, serial 47xx/5500. Beautiful sample, perfect alignment of bezel, nice click at 12 with no play or wobble at all. Also pip lume is centered too. So I think I got lucky I guess
> 
> When I got the watch I sync it with atom clock and used toolwatch.io to measure accuracy. Here are the results.
> ...


Really loving the colors on the dial.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

tchristen said:


> A SPB149 was sold on ebay for EUR 1.269 two days ago. Slightly used but almost new.
> Purchase price was EUR 1.350
> Seiko Prospex Automatik Limited Edition SPB149J1 5500 Stück Nahezu Neuwertig | eBay
> 
> So someone who is selling SPB149 for US$800 or EUR 730 is just plain stupid, or there is something fishy about the sale IMO. Unless that person is a Seiko AD and bought the watch at dealer price and now wants to sell it for profit. But even then, you would never sell for 800.


Hmm. My 147 was £800 new. If someone spending that much coin wants to save just 80 quid taking a punt on a used one when he can find an even better deal than mine new (which he can), maybe he deserves to be hosed out


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

One-Seventy said:


> Hmm. My 147 was £800 new. If someone spending that much coin wants to save just 80 quid taking a punt on a used one when he can find an even better deal than mine new (which he can), maybe he deserves to be hosed out


I am not sure I follow. You speak about 147 whereas I am relating to 149. Different watches, different prices.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

tchristen said:


> I got my SPB149 since last Friday I thought I share with you some of my findings. This is my first Seiko and honestly it was totally off my radar. I was actually hunting for Rolex Submariner 14060 two liner or Tudor 79090 but held back because I was not 100% convinced (yet).
> So here it is, serial 47xx/5500. Beautiful sample, perfect alignment of bezel, nice click at 12 with no play or wobble at all. Also pip lume is centered too. So I think I got lucky I guess
> 
> When I got the watch I sync it with atom clock and used toolwatch.io to measure accuracy. Here are the results.
> ...


Congrats!!! Everything looks centered and aligned on your photos.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Congrats!!! Everything looks centered and aligned on your photos.


Thanks Teddy!

Honestly, I wasn't aware of Seiko's QC issues and started googling. Then I found out that Rolex Subs have bezel misalignment too. So this relativize the whole QC debate.
One should not forget that these are mass products and there are always errors.
Even luxury cars like Mercedes, BMW and Audi have their QC issues. And you pay big premium.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Predictabilly said:


> YES. Cant wait for the review.


Thanks Predictabilty 

Started on it already 
Though I am not sure how long it will take me to get it out right now. I will pop a link in this thread for sure though when it's done


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

I just pulled the trigger on the '147 - £720 from Goldsmiths. It'll be here tomorrow apparently! 

I've been so tempted by the '143 but couldn't resist at that price. I guess strapcode might make a half decent aftermarket bracelet for these at some point? Maybe even in an H link style, one can certainly dream! 

For the meantime though it'll be on the stock rubber, it sort of looks like a modern iteration of the classic Seiko tyre tread strap. 

Fingers crossed for good bezel alignment and bezel pip position.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

FishPizza said:


> I just pulled the trigger on the '147 - £720 from Goldsmiths. It'll be here tomorrow apparently!
> 
> I've been so tempted by the '143 but couldn't resist at that price. I guess strapcode might make a half decent aftermarket bracelet for these at some point? Maybe even in an H link style, one can certainly dream!
> 
> ...


Awesome!
Happy waiting. 

I'm giving the bracelet a run here as I suspect that once I go strap it may not see the bracelet again.

I agree that an H link may look sweet. I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Took the 143 off of the bracelet to give it a go on a Crown and Buckle Stone Chevron. I might be a bracelet person, but man does this guy look good on a strap. A week in and I'm already thinking this one is a keeper.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

smkader said:


> Took the 143 off of the bracelet to give it a go on a Crown and Buckle Stone Chevron. I might be a bracelet person, but man does this guy look good on a strap. A week in and I'm already thinking this one is a keeper.
> View attachment 15438061


I always find it amusing to see these kind of wrist shots. Look how small your feet appear in relation to your wrist. This is the effect of using a wide lens at close distance ;-))

Nice strap BTW!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

smkader said:


> Took the 143 off of the bracelet to give it a go on a Crown and Buckle Stone Chevron. I might be a bracelet person, but man does this guy look good on a strap. A week in and I'm already thinking this one is a keeper.
> [/ATTACH type="full" alt="15438061"]15438061[/ATTACH]


Still probably my favorite strap pairing with the 143 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

smkader said:


> Took the 143 off of the bracelet to give it a go on a Crown and Buckle Stone Chevron. I might be a bracelet person, but man does this guy look good on a strap. A week in and I'm already thinking this one is a keeper.
> View attachment 15438061


Yah that's awesome


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

tchristen said:


> I always find it amusing to see these kind of wrist shots. Look how small your feet appear in relation to your wrist. This is the effect of using a wide lens at close distance ;-))
> 
> Nice strap BTW!


Hey quit staring at my feet and look at the watch!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

tchristen said:


> It is quite interesting that the watch is running better when I wear it 24h without taking it off. So when left it untouched for 24h, it gained +9.5 spd which is very interesting.
> I will put the watch on the time grapher shortly. Let's see what I get.


It does seem to be the case that Seiko movements tend to perform best when worn all the time, which suggests that their movements are regulated to perform the best when the power reserve is full.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

tchristen said:


> Thanks Teddy!
> 
> Honestly, I wasn't aware of Seiko's QC issues and started googling. Then I found out that Rolex Subs have bezel misalignment too. So this relativize the whole QC debate.
> One should not forget that these are mass products and there are always errors.
> Even luxury cars like Mercedes, BMW and Audi have their QC issues. And you pay big premium.


Good point. Rolex and Sinn seem to have similar issues. There seems to be a lack of proportionality in this forum with the QC issues of many brands. There are lots of Rolex issues but most owners either dont care or would be too embarrassed to admit they have QC issues with the dial, bezel or rehaut under magnification. Glad yours worked out!


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)

Lovin' it


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

Quick follow up:
In a forth consecutive day the watch was back on my wrist 24h.
After 96h, watch shows +6spd (cumulative). So it lost -1 sec to the previous day. So, this watch runs best if worn 24h, which makes a lot of sense IMO.

Putting the watch on a time grapher in 6 different positions, I get an average value of -1 spd! (again, confirms my findings)

For all those who have a not so good sample, don't be discouraged! Take your watch to a competent watch maker and have it regulated.


Position of watchRateAmplitudeBeat ErrorDial up02670.0msDial down-12670.1ms3h-52400.2ms6h+32520.1ms9h02530.1ms12h-32410.1msAverage-12530.1ms

I don't know about you, but these are excellent values and even within COSC specs!!
Amplitude will improve with more wear for sure. But right out of the box, this watch is fantastic! Definitely a keeper.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

These 2 on wrist today


----------



## KingKitega (Jul 3, 2017)

I put my SPB149 on a timegrapher and got the following:

Crown DOWN +1spd
6 UP +6
Dial UP +16
Dial DOWN +14
Crown UP +14
12 UP +7

I'm averaging +5 to +6spd worn 24hr/day. Pretty decent but I have a nagging feeling that with a bit of adjustment it can be truly excellent. Crown DOWN and 6 UP positions are I think the main positions my watch is in throughout the day and if I can reduce the others a tad, that really could help a lot. But how hard is it to improve the overall accuracy with these numbers?

Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

KingKitega said:


> I put my SPB149 on a timegrapher and got the following:
> 
> Crown DOWN +1spd
> 6 UP +6
> ...


Your values are within specs, but if you look at my numbers the Seiko 6R35 movement will definitely outperform many watches in the premium range if adjusted correctly IMHO.

If it bothers you, I would take the watch to a competent watch maker in your area and have him regulate. It may need some time to adjust in all positions but the process is pretty much straight forward.


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

CB69A6C6-902D-469D-AFDE-15DDAFDFC09A by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

nato 101










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> nato 101
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

My SPB147 turned up. Couldn't believe I ordered it last night at 20:50 and it arrived 30 minutes ago! 

I also couldn't believe how bad the crown action is? It's definitely a fault and cannot be just how they are... Its hard to screw in when the crown gets within a mm or two of its screwed down position. 

Also, my bezel had an almighty gap between the case and bezel. I removed the bezel with my finger tips. That's not right either is it? 



Atleast my bezel is OK and lines up perfectly. Very disappointed with the quality after reading so many positive comments. I know I've just got a bad one but I needed to vent as I was so excited about this watch. 

I might go for the SPB151 instead for now.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

FishPizza said:


> My SPB147 turned up. Couldn't believe I ordered it last night at 20:50 and it arrived 30 minutes ago!
> 
> I also couldn't believe how bad the crown action is? It's definitely a fault and cannot be just how they are... Its hard to screw in when the crown gets within a mm or two of its screwed down position.
> 
> ...




Re: crown: I think my action was initially suspect, but after a day or so of occasionally unscrewing, pushing in, back-screwing a tad, and then forward-screwing down, it's been a smooth affair since.

Re: bezel: it coming off with your fingers sounds QC, not tolerance. And here's a shot of the size of my bezel-to-case gap tolerance if it's of any use to you.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

FishPizza said:


> My SPB147 turned up. Couldn't believe I ordered it last night at 20:50 and it arrived 30 minutes ago!
> 
> I also couldn't believe how bad the crown action is? It's definitely a fault and cannot be just how they are... Its hard to screw in when the crown gets within a mm or two of its screwed down position.
> 
> ...


Being able to remove the bezel with your fingertips sounds odd, but I wouldn't worry about the crown. Try running some waxed dental floss over the threads while the crown is unscrewed. The dental floss should remove any excess burrs and should solve the problem.


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

tchristen said:


> Your values are within specs, but if you look at my numbers the Seiko 6R35 movement will definitely outperform many watches in the premium range if adjusted correctly IMHO.
> 
> If it bothers you, I would take the watch to a competent watch maker in your area and have him regulate. It may need some time to adjust in all positions but the process is pretty much straight forward.


Just a heads up, my 149 was +1 s/d the first week, worn 24/7. The second week it sped up to 20 plus s/d and slowly settled to approx plus 15ish s/d after about a month. I dropped it off at my local AD for a regulation last week. I asked them to hang on to it and monitor its performance to get the best results before I pick it up. Given my experience, I think it would be prudent to give it at least a month before having it regulated.

To any other longer term owners, How has your experience with performance been?


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

Yesterday, took some pics of mine with the cell phone at a creek. Still loving this watch after a month and a half of wear. Timing is about +7 spd, the crown screws in beautifully, the bezel action is excellent and lines up nicely. The only negative so far is that the fold over safety clasp rattles against the buckle a little when closed.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

MJK737 said:


> Just a heads up, my 149 was +1 s/d the first week, worn 24/7. The second week it sped up to 20 plus s/d and slowly settled to approx plus 15ish s/d after about a month. I dropped it off at my local AD for a regulation last week. I asked them to hang on to it and monitor its performance to get the best results before I pick it up. Given my experience, I think it would be prudent to give it at least a month before having it regulated.
> 
> To any other longer term owners, How has your experience with performance been?


Thanks for the heads up!
Did your AD do the regulation or did they send to Seiko Service Center? It would surprise me if an AD can do that, or maybe they have an in-house watcher maker.

BTW, do you know why it sped up?
The other thing I question is, if it run +1spd in the first week, then a competent watch maker should be able to adjust to get it back to where it was initially (+1spd), No?


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

AUTOmaniak said:


> Yesterday, took some pics of mine with the cell phone at a creek. Still loving this watch after a month and a half of wear. Timing is about +7 spd, the crown screws in beautifully, the bezel action is excellent and lines up nicely. The only negative so far is that the fold over safety clasp rattles against the buckle a little when closed.
> 
> View attachment 15439354
> 
> ...


I like the last two shots. Long exposure on water and rocks always works well.

How accurate was your watch when you got it new? Did it speed up too (like some mentioned in the forum) and did you have it regulated to get the +7spd?


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

ck2k01 said:


> nato 101
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would never have thought of that shade of green. Looks good.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

smkader said:


> Took the 143 off of the bracelet to give it a go on a Crown and Buckle Stone Chevron. I might be a bracelet person, but man does this guy look good on a strap. A week in and I'm already thinking this one is a keeper.
> View attachment 15438061





ck2k01 said:


> Still probably my favorite strap pairing with the 143
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a good one. I keep rotating between this, a waffle strap, tropic strap and grey nato.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

NS1 said:


> Would never have thought of that shade of green. Looks good.


Thanks  I hunted for this color nato for a while for another watch with dark green dual elements (such a nato was tough to find at the time-don't know if that's changed). It's a cool strap when it matches.

I was wearing green shorts today so I thought to have some fun with trying the pairing 



NS1 said:


> This is a good one. I keep rotating between this, a waffle strap, tropic strap and grey nato.


Ya, can't state it any better. Those are my fav four too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

tchristen said:


> Thanks for the heads up!
> Did your AD do the regulation or did they send to Seiko Service Center? It would surprise me if an AD can do that, or maybe they have an in-house watcher maker.
> 
> BTW, do you know why it sped up?
> The other thing I question is, if it run +1spd in the first week, then a competent watch maker should be able to adjust to get it back to where it was initially (+1spd), No?


My AD has an in-house watchmaker. Regarding the timing, I guess it depends. Being brand new, the lubricant had to distribute according to my wear pattern and the fact that its worn 24/7 (since purchase in July). I'll be happy with +/- 10 s/PD but I'm guessing it will perform better than that. Time will tell... (pun fully intended).


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

MJK737 said:


> My AD has an in-house watchmaker. Regarding the timing, I guess it depends. Being brand new, the lubricant had to distribute according to my wear pattern and the fact that its worn 24/7 (since purchase in July). I'll be happy with +/- 10 s/PD but I'm guessing it will perform better than that. Time will tell... (pun fully intended).


Honestly I wasn't aware because until now I have been collecting solely vintage watches. 149 is my first new watch.

But it looks like this problem is common and occurs in new Rolex watches as well:








NEW SUBMARINER RUNNING TOO FAST ???


So I purchased a Brand new Rolex Submariner 2 months ago. I am aware that Rolex makes their new subs with the -2/+2 calibration. However, it seems that mine is running about +4 seconds fast per day on average, when I place it in the dial up position at night when I sleep. I do wear it most all...




www.watchuseek.com









New Watches Running Fast - Rolex Forums - Rolex Watch Forum


New Watches Running Fast Rolex General Discussion



www.rolexforums.com


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

tchristen said:


> I like the last two shots. Long exposure on water and rocks always works well.
> 
> How accurate was your watch when you got it new? Did it speed up too (like some mentioned in the forum) and did you have it regulated to get the +7spd?


Actually, I measured it a few days after receiving it and it was right around +7 with the dial up and I was happy. I just checked it for the first time since then, and you're right, it has gotten a little wonky over the last few weeks.

DU: +21
DD: +2
12U: -15
6U: +9
CU: +2
CD: +2

*I averaged out several runs in each position, 53 degrees lift angle.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

MJK737 said:


> Just a heads up, my 149 was +1 s/d the first week, worn 24/7. The second week it sped up to 20 plus s/d and slowly settled to approx plus 15ish s/d after about a month. I dropped it off at my local AD for a regulation last week. I asked them to hang on to it and monitor its performance to get the best results before I pick it up. Given my experience, I think it would be prudent to give it at least a month before having it regulated.
> 
> To any other longer term owners, How has your experience with performance been?
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

tchristen said:


> Honestly I wasn't aware because until now I have been collecting solely vintage watches. 149 is my first new watch.
> 
> But it looks like this problem is common and occurs in new Rolex watches as well:
> 
> ...


In my experience, my higher end pieces didn't have a "settle" in period. I think they are adjusted in multiple positions (six I think) to accommodate positional variance, but that is part of the price tag. Can our 6R35's be much more accurate? I definitely think so, hence the regulation. People complain that Seiko should QC the movements better before shipping and that is a valid complaint. However, if Seiko adjusted the movements prior to shipping, our SPB's would be retailing at a higher price...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm doing pretty well on timekeeping over here but I will wait for a couple weeks to see how it holds.


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

boatswain said:


> I'm doing pretty well on timekeeping over here but I will wait for a couple weeks to see how it holds.


Killer photo!


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

MJK737 said:


> In my experience, my higher end pieces didn't have a "settle" in period. I think they are adjusted in multiple positions (six I think) to accommodate positional variance, but that is part of the price tag. Can our 6R35's be much more accurate? I definitely think so, hence the regulation. People complain that Seiko should QC the movements better before shipping and that is a valid complaint. *However, if Seiko adjusted the movements prior to shipping, our SPB's would be retailing at a higher price...*


It's justified on watches like these - Seiko is selling the 63MAS as mid-range watches, not affordables.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MJK737 said:


> Killer photo!


Thanks 

I have found the 143 and it's subtle grey dial trickier to capture than I anticipated. But it's still fun to try!


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

Earthjade said:


> It's justified on watches like these - Seiko is selling the 63MAS as mid-range watches, not affordables.


Whether justified or not, having the SPB's regulated in multiple positions before shipping = extra work and man hours, which = more dinero. I'd pay more to have it within COSC specs, but that's just me. I was fully aware of the tolerances and lack of regulation when I made the purchase, and expected to have it regulated. I don't think Seiko is out to dupe anyone. They clearly state the tolerances, and they seem to be selling quickly. IMHO you get what you pay for.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

No one is saying Seiko is out to dupe anybody.
But I think most can agree that these 63MAS are slightly overpriced, especially the SPB149. Seiko aren't selling this line of watches as a value proposition.
What makes it a worthwhile purchase that people are willing to cough up the extra cash for is the design and the heritage behind it. But if Seiko wants to sell these over $1000, then adjusting their movements to 2-3 positions like a basic ETA 2824 is not unreasonable to ask.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

AUTOmaniak said:


> Actually, I measured it a few days after receiving it and it was right around +7 with the dial up and I was happy. I just checked it for the first time since then, and you're right, it has gotten a little wonky over the last few weeks.
> 
> DU: +21
> DD: +2
> ...


Can you share your amplitude and beat error too? Maybe this helps to understand the deviation.



MJK737 said:


> In my experience, my higher end pieces didn't have a "settle" in period. I think they are adjusted in multiple positions (six I think) to accommodate positional variance, but that is part of the price tag. Can our 6R35's be much more accurate? I definitely think so, hence the regulation. People complain that Seiko should QC the movements better before shipping and that is a valid complaint. However, if Seiko adjusted the movements prior to shipping, our SPB's would be retailing at a higher price...


If you look at my post #3,505 my 149 is perfectly adjusted out of the box. A time grapher does not lie.
What doesn't get into my head is why a watch that has been perfectly regulated should suddenly run faster after a week or two?

In some youtube video of reviewers of 143/149, the guy put his watch on a time grapher. Deviation shows around +9spd, but beat error is 1.0ms or higher. So the high beat error could be an indicator that the watch needs adjustment.

But if a watch is perfectly regulated like my sample, then I don't understand why it should be off after a week or two of wear.

I guess time will tell.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

Earthjade said:


> No one is saying Seiko is out to dupe anybody.
> But I think most can agree that these 63MAS are slightly overpriced, especially the SPB149. Seiko aren't selling this line of watches as a value proposition.
> What makes it a worthwhile purchase that people are willing to cough up the extra cash for is the design and the heritage behind it. But if Seiko wants to sell these over $1000, then adjusting their movements to 2-3 positions like a basic ETA 2824 is not unreasonable to ask.


Overpriced? You must be kidding. Here in Switzerland retail price for SPB149 was CHF 1.599 or US$ 1.750 or EUR 1.480 - whereas everywhere else retail price was US$ 1.350/EUR 1.350

If you get a sample that is well regulated out of the box and no misalignment issues, then I think the price is more than fair.


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

tchristen said:


> Can you share your amplitude and beat error too? Maybe this helps to understand the deviation.
> 
> If you look at my post #3,505 my 149 is perfectly adjusted out of the box. A time grapher does not lie.
> What doesn't get into my head is why a watch that has been perfectly regulated should suddenly run faster after a week or two?
> ...


I'm really not sure, I'm no expert on Seiko movements. I can only speak to my experience. Maybe yours will stay rock solid, I really hope it does, that would be awesome!


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

MJK737 said:


> I'm really not sure, I'm no expert on Seiko movements. I can only speak to my experience. Maybe yours will stay rock solid, I really hope it does, that would be awesome!


That would be exemplary of course. Keep fingers crossed 

Although, I am wondering if Seiko have improved QC and delivered samples that are better regulated in the later batches? Mine is 47xx/5500.

Maybe others can jump in and share their serial numbers? That would be interesting.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

tchristen said:


> Overpriced? You must be kidding. Here in Switzerland retail price for SPB149 was CHF 1.599 or US$ 1.750 or EUR 1.480 - whereas everywhere else retail price was US$ 1.350/EUR 1.350
> 
> If you get a sample that is well regulated out of the box and no misalignment issues, then I think the price is more than fair.


So, if you win the Seiko lottery, the price is more than fair? Sure, but what is the likelihood of that?


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

MJK737 said:


> Being able to remove the bezel with your fingertips sounds odd, but I wouldn't worry about the crown. Try running some waxed dental floss over the threads while the crown is unscrewed. The dental floss should remove any excess burrs and should solve the problem.


my mini turtle is a bit rough, do you wrap the floss around the threads or just kind of see saw them with the floss being (relatively) straight?


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

mleok said:


> So, if you win the Seiko lottery, the price is more than fair? Sure, but what is the likelihood of that?


No, price is fair for 149. But if you get a perfect sample like I did, then it is MORE than fair 

And you can always have it regulated and bezel misalignment fixed by Seiko within 2 years warranty period and get a perfect watch that runs within COSC specs!
So, no need to win Seiko lottery.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

tchristen said:


> No, price is fair for 149. But if you get a perfect sample like I did, then it is MORE than fair
> 
> And you can always have it regulated and bezel misalignment fixed by Seiko within 2 years warranty period and get a perfect watch that runs within COSC specs!
> So, no need to win Seiko lottery.


If this thread is anything to go by, it's not actually so easy to get Seiko (or their ADs) to fix these issues, and there is a reason why many people recommend picking up the watch in person, so that one can eliminate the most poorly aligned examples. Seiko will not regulate your watch if it is within specifications, and what Seiko considers misalignment that is "within specification" is also quite broad. Also, you're delusional if you think a 6R movement will deliver COSC level average accuracy, positional variance, and isochronism, which certainly does not happen with a simple regulation.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

mleok said:


> If this thread is anything to go by, it's not actually so easy to get Seiko (or their ADs) to fix these issues, and there is a reason why many people recommend picking up the watch in person, so that one can eliminate the most poorly aligned examples. Seiko will not regulate your watch if it is within specifications, and what Seiko considers misalignment that is "within specification" is also quite broad. Also, you're delusional if you think a 6R movement will deliver COSC level average accuracy, positional variance, and isochronism, which certainly does not happen with a simple regulation.


If Seiko won't fix because it is within their specs, then I suggest to take the watch to a competent watch maker and have him inspect and regulate. I am 100% certain a good watch maker can fix it or get some improvements. And it helps if you have a good relationship with your watch maker 

Picking up in person was not possible in my case because 149 was sold out. So I bought I on Chrono24. The seller had two in stock and help me picking the right one.

Concerning 6R35, since this is my first Seiko I cannot tell about their previous movements. But if you look at the values from my time grapher #3,505, the watch is perfectly regulated and within COSC!
Only time will tell, but I have been wearing the watch for 5 days 24h without taking it off, and it is constantly running at -1spd. I truly hope it will stay that way.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

tchristen said:


> If Seiko won't fix because it is within their specs, then I suggest to take the watch to a competent watch maker and have him inspect and regulate. I am 100% certain a good watch maker can fix it. And it helps if have a good relationship with your watch maker
> 
> Picking up in person was not possible in my case because 149 was sold out. So I bought I on Chrono24. The seller had two in stock and help me picking the right one.
> 
> ...


Again, it's great that you won the Seiko lottery, but they don't always perform so consistently, either in terms of accuracy or alignment.

A SPB14X isn't an expensive watch, but it's expensive enough that I prefer tight manufacturers specifications, so that the manufacturer can address any issues within warranty, as opposed to having an independent watchmaker address it and thereby voiding the warranty. Clearly, some people feel differently about this, which is their prerogative.

In order to achieve high accuracy that is largely independent of your wearing patterns, one needs to address positional variance and poor isochronism. Regulation addresses accuracy, but one needs to adjust a movement in order to improve its precision, and that is a far more involved process.


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

Predictabilly said:


> my mini turtle is a bit rough, do you wrap the floss around the threads or just kind of see saw them with the floss being (relatively) straight?


As the Fabulous T Birds once said, "Wrap,wrap,wrap,wrap it up..."


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

mleok said:


> Again, it's great that you won the Seiko lottery, but they don't always perform so consistently, either in terms of accuracy or alignment.
> 
> A SPB14X isn't an expensive watch, but it's expensive enough that I prefer tight manufacturers specifications, so that the manufacturer can address any issues within warranty, as opposed to having an independent watchmaker address it and thereby voiding the warranty. Clearly, some people feel differently about this, which is their prerogative.
> 
> In order to achieve high accuracy that is largely independent of your wearing patterns, one needs to address positional variance and poor isochronism. Regulation addresses accuracy, but one needs to adjust a movement in order to improve its precision, and that is a far more involved process.


Well, maybe I won Seiko lottery, or it could also be that Seiko improved QC on later batches. My serial no is on the higher end. Would be interesting to know about other 149 owners.

Without wanting to debate with you, all I am trying to say is to encourage owners because I think it is possible to improve the accuracy. Maybe better wait until warranty expires before you take it to a watch maker.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

tchristen said:


> Well, maybe I won Seiko lottery, or it could also be that Seiko improved QC on later batches. My serial no is on the higher end. Would be interesting to know about other 149 owners.


You are a sample of one, it would certainly take more data points to determine if quality control has improved, but if anything, quality tends to drop unless there is a conscious attempt to improve it.


----------



## KingKitega (Jul 3, 2017)

Mine is in the 35xx range and is +5spd consistently and I'm wearing it all day. I know another also has one in the 34xx range and his too is +5spd so perhaps a good sign. Of course on forums like here, people do tend to post issues more than praise but I'm frankly very impressed with my watch so far.

Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

mleok said:


> You are a sample of one, it would certainly take more data points to determine if quality control has improved, but if anything, quality tends to drop unless there is a conscious attempt to improve it.


Add me for a sample of two. My 6r35 runs great. Closing in on two months non stop wear and is rock solid at under +1/spd avg. Of course I can only obtain this result by compensating for the unadjusted deficiencies of positional variance, isochronism and temperature by knowing how to rest it at night. Sure it would be nice not to have to think about that but then it's only 1/10 the cost of a Rolex, presuming you can even get one now. I'm happy and that's what counts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

rcorreale said:


> Add me for a sample of two. My 6r35 runs great. Closing in on two months non stop wear and is rock solid at under +1/spd avg. Of course I can only obtain this result by compensating for the unadjusted deficiencies of positional variance, isochronism and temperature by knowing how to rest it at night. Sure it would be nice not to have to think about that but then it's only 1/10 the cost of a Rolex, presuming you can even get one now. I'm happy and that's what counts.


Do you change the position you rest the watch at night based on whether it is running fast or slow? Or do you rest it in the same position every night? What happens if you rest it in a different position?


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

mleok said:


> Do you change the position you rest the watch at night based on whether it is running fast or slow? Or do you rest it in the same position every night? What happens if you rest it in a different position?


It loses some seconds while worn and gains them back plus ever so slightly more by resting dial up or down, makes no difference which one. It loses time rested in any other position.

The amount it loses when worn is pretty consistent. The amount it gains dial up/down overnight varies depending on amount of time it's rested and state of wind and I suspect temperature as sometimes the ac is on and sometimes not but overall as an average it's at +.3/spd after 54 days of wear.

I've noticed on days when I'm extremely active like swimming and rough housing with my grandkids for a good part of both weekend days, the amount of loss while wearing becomes greater and the amount of gain while rested becomes less and then gradually goes back towards the average as I become less active during the week by sitting at a desk for 8 hrs. per day.

I'm constantly checking the timekeeping several times a day with my watch tracker app which is how I'm arriving at my known results.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

rcorreale said:


> Add me for a sample of two. My 6r35 runs great. Closing in on two months non stop wear and is rock solid at under +1/spd avg. Of course I can only obtain this result by compensating for the unadjusted deficiencies of positional variance, isochronism and temperature by knowing how to rest it at night. Sure it would be nice not to have to think about that but then it's only 1/10 the cost of a Rolex, presuming you can even get one now. I'm happy and that's what counts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just a note, mine is -1spd and I never take off my watch when I sleep (this is for all of my watches).
No compensation needed! Truly astonishing!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

tchristen said:


> Just a note, mine is -1spd and I never take off my watch when I sleep (this is for all of my watches).
> No compensation needed! Truly astonishing!


I wore mine once while sleeping and it gained 2 seconds between going to bed and waking up. I must sleep in the dial up or down position.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

rcorreale said:


> but then it's only 1/10 the cost of a Rolex, presuming you can even get one now. I'm happy and that's what counts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Rolex Datejust is running worse at -4spd ;-)


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

andsan said:


> View attachment 15441073


You hit the daily double! That is a very nice pair to alternate


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

andsan said:


> View attachment 15441073


Wow. If you had to pick...Which is your favourite?


----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


>


Looks fantastic on that tropic strap. Nice shot.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jimanchower said:


> Looks fantastic on that tropic strap. Nice shot.


Thank you! Other than these straps not taking seiko fat bars I think these are the best value in tropic straps right now.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Thank you! Other than these straps not taking seiko fat bars I think these are the best value in tropic straps right now.


Probably sharing something already known, but I discovered that some sell thinner/normal gauge spring bars (to fit non-Seiko/fat strap holes) with Seiko-style fat ends (to maintain tight fit in the lug holes).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> Thank you! Other than these straps not taking seiko fat bars I think these are the best value in tropic straps right now.


What brand is that Tropic?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ck2k01 said:


> Probably sharing something already known, but I discovered that some sell thinner/normal gauge spring bars (to fit non-Seiko/fat strap holes) with Seiko-style fat ends (to maintain tight fit in the lug holes).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


source? I know Toxi used to sell some but they are out of commission temporarily unil they get their rebranding done.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

creepy ross said:


> What brand is that Tropic?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


ali express do a search for Fluoro Rubber straps.....I dont think I'm allowed to link to that site on WUS


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> source? I know Toxi used to sell some but they are out of commission temporarily unil they get their rebranding done.


Sure thing. Seiko tip ends but variously thinner gauged middles:



Please Log In











Replacement Spring Bars For Diver's Watches


This is a set of 3 pieces of KSSFP Spring Bars. They have thicker tips than the usual spring bars and they are designed for diver's watches. The bars themselves are 2mm in diameter, slightly thicker than a regular spring bar. The bar diameter is 2mm and the tips are 1.1mm diameter. While you are...




www.watchgecko.com





eBay has these sorts of spring bars too if you search "Seiko spring bar."

Basically you're just looking for 1.1mm tips (Seiko) with middles at or below 2.0mm (e.g., 1.8 or 1.5mm). Seiko middles are 2.5mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> ali express do a search for Fluoro Rubber straps.....I dont think I'm allowed to link to that site on WUS


Thanks for the tip. I may have actually seen those already. I was poking around their app looking for straps a couple of weeks back.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Man it does look good on tropic.

I have a Zelos tropic to try but i am sure there are better versions out there. It's a bit stiff and sticky.

Any consensus on best value tropic these days? Watch gecko? Borealis? Etc?










Ps everyone loves day lume.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Man it does look good on tropic.
> 
> I have a Zelos tropic to try but i am sure there are better versions out there. It's a bit stiff and sticky.
> 
> ...


Ali-express bro. For $9 it's better than Uncle Seiko at 4x that price.


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Man it does look good on tropic.
> 
> I have a Zelos tropic to try but i am sure there are better versions out there. It's a bit stiff and sticky.
> 
> Any consensus on best value tropic these days? Watch gecko? Borealis? Etc?


I don't think it's necessarily a terrific value, but I got one of the original Tropics and it's amazing. Got it lightly used in the sales forum and I love it. Very soft and supple. I only have an Uncle Seiko to compare it to, and it's unquestionably superior. Costs twice as much though, so again, maybe not a great value. But I suppose it depends on what you think is a reasonable price for a rubber strap.

I do want to check out the Ali Express tropics too. And I've read good things about Meraud and Borealis.


----------



## tuffode (Apr 10, 2019)

Long shot, but does anyone have side by side pics of this watch alongside a maxi case sub?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

creepy ross said:


> I don't think it's necessarily a terrific value, but I got one of the original Tropics and it's amazing. Got it lightly used in the sales forum and I love it. Very soft and supple. I only have an Uncle Seiko to compare it to, and it's unquestionably superior. Costs twice as much though, so again, maybe not a great value. But I suppose it depends on what you think is a reasonable price for a rubber strap.
> 
> I do want to check out the Ali Express tropics too. And I've read good things about Meraud and Borealis.


I was just reading and comparing Meraud and Baltic tropics...

I guess I better try my old Zelos tropic first to see how I like the style with the 143 before I get carried away


----------



## nsjong (Nov 30, 2007)

nvm


----------



## phuque99 (Sep 10, 2020)

I received the SPB143 as a gift and was enjoying it, but after going through this forum, I finally noticed that the pip is not aligned to the triangle. Then I went back to look at my old SPB077 and noticed the same thing, albeit less obvious!

I suppose the phrase ignorance is bliss can be quite true! So my question is: has anyone ever successfully gotten an exchange or replacement with Seiko directly for such misalignment?



boatswain said:


> Man it does look good on tropic.
> 
> I have a Zelos tropic to try but i am sure there are better versions out there. It's a bit stiff and sticky.
> 
> Any consensus on best value tropic these days? Watch gecko? Borealis? Etc?


I have Gecko/ZULUDIVER's, that expensive "original" Tropic and Borealis. You can't go wrong with either one of them, so I'll list out their cons:

Gecko/ZULUDIVER: least accurate design because it doesn't taper that much, do not fit Seiko's fat bars, but will accept third party 2.0mm "fat" bars with some silicone lubricant. Buckle angles outwards and will get snagged on pants pocket.
"Original Tropic": Very expensive, buckle pin is flat and is oddly wider than the strap pin holes-it has started cutting into the hole I use frequently. Buckle is nice, but also angles outwards and will get snagged on pants pocket.
Borealis: Buckle tapers onto strap but has the lowest quality buckle material of all 3
IMHO, Borealis is the most cost effective for its quality. I have a Joseph Bonnie incoming and will share if it's better.

That being said, the SPB143 lug width is rather wide, unlike my SPB077. I think a 21mm strap would fit better without the annoying gap.


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

boatswain said:


> I was just reading and comparing Meraud and Baltic tropics...
> 
> I guess I better try my old Zelos tropic first to see how I like the style with the 143 before I get carried away


I would recommend an UncleSeiko recent Tropic. One can never go wrong with an UncleSeiko 

I have had one on my SLA017 for a couple of years. I always found it to be too stiff, even after spending quite some time in boiling water.
I bought another one 4 months for my SPB127. I was very surprised to see that this new Tropic was way suppler. It did not require the boiling water treatment to curve nicely around my wrist.
When asked, Larry confirmed to me that he changed the formula some time ago, and that all tropics straps are indeed suppler now.


----------



## phuque99 (Sep 10, 2020)

NicoD said:


> I would recommend an UncleSeiko recent Tropic. One can never go wrong with an UncleSeiko


You're confirming that these are now supple and no longer stiff, refusing to bend?









Uncle Seiko TROPIC STRAP in Various Sizes


Accessories for your Vintage Seiko Watches, Divers, Chronographs, Waffle Straps, Bracelets, 6309, 6105, 6139



www.uncleseiko.com


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

phuque99 said:


> You're confirming that these are now supple and no longer stiff, refusing to bend?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that's exactly what I aim confirming. I even went to buy another 19mm Tropic to replace the one that was mounted on my SLA017. Changes everything in terms of comfort.


----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

phuque99 said:


> I received the SPB143 as a gift and was enjoying it, but after going through this forum, I finally noticed that the pip is not aligned to the triangle. Then I went back to look at my old SPB077 and noticed the same thing, albeit less obvious!
> 
> I suppose the phrase ignorance is bliss can be quite true! So my question is: has anyone ever successfully gotten an exchange or replacement with Seiko directly for such misalignment?


The issue as I see it is that _everything _on _any _watch is misaligned if you can measure precisely enough. Maybe it's a small fraction of a millimeter, but you can be absolutely sure that the lume pip is closer to one side of the triangle than the other on every single SPB14x that rolls off the line. That's not to defend some of the more obvious misalignments that we've seen that are obvious (to us) QC issues, but where does one draw the line?

If your lume pip is severely out of alignment, you might have some luck getting Seiko to make it right. On the other hand, since it's a cosmetic issue, you may have as much luck as you would trying to get Toyota to repaint your year-old car because you learned what "orange peel" is. Nothing wrong with being picky, you've just got to be picky from the get-go.

I don't intend to minimize your complaints, just trying to think it through.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

phuque99 said:


> Gecko/ZULUDIVER: least accurate design because it doesn't taper that much, do not fit Seiko's fat bars, but will accept third party 2.0mm "fat" bars with some silicone lubricant. Buckle angles outwards and will get snagged on pants pocket.
> 
> That being said, the SPB143 lug width is rather wide, unlike my SPB077. I think a 21mm strap would fit better without the annoying gap.


Here's my 147 with the Gecko tropic. The 2.5mm spring bars fit OK with a bit of a squeeze. Are your 143's lugs 21mm...?


----------



## phuque99 (Sep 10, 2020)

jimanchower said:


> The issue as I see it is that _everything _on _any _watch is misaligned if you can measure precisely enough. Maybe it's a small fraction of a millimeter, but you can be absolutely sure that the lume pip is closer to one side of the triangle than the other on every single SPB14x that rolls off the line. That's not to defend some of the more obvious misalignments that we've seen that are obvious (to us) QC issues, but where does one draw the line?


Point taken. I do agree that QC discussion this far into the thread is flogging a dead horse.



One-Seventy said:


> Here's my 147 with the Gecko tropic. The 2.5mm spring bars fit OK with a bit of a squeeze. Are your 143's lugs 21mm...?


I think "a bit of a squeeze" is subjective so I ended up using those "slim-fat-bars" to get into my Gecko tropic. My 143's lugs are almost 21mm and can probably fit such a strap. It has a much bigger gap than my 077's. There's enough moving around between lugs even with the original bracelet installed.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

phuque99 said:


> I think "a bit of a squeeze" is subjective so I ended up using those "slim-fat-bars" to get into my Gecko tropic. My 143's lugs are almost 21mm and can probably fit such a strap. It has a much bigger gap than my 077's. There's enough moving around between lugs even with the original bracelet installed.


Of course. Perhaps it's not only Seiko with QC concerns . I've managed to get the bars into and out of the Gecko Tropic without resorting to lube or causing any undue wear. I also have some conventional 2mm bars with thicker pins that suit the Seiko's lug holes. Those fit very easily (I tried them out).


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Enjoying the US waffle v2 on a ️ day



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

Ser# 2723 here. Took the plunge on my SPB149 in Ann Arbor yesterday, 1 of 2 they had just received. Everything seems to be aligned, and it only lost 2 sec in the first 24 hours, fingers crossed. Was a bit unsure about how I'd feel about the blue color after seeing the beautiful 143 last week, but the very subtle blue, which tends to hide unless the light is just right, is actually pretty nice.


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)

FishPizza said:


> Wow. If you had to pick...Which is your favourite?


147j


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

After having a bit of a troublesome first experience with the SPB147 I got an exchange for a better example. 

I felt like I needed to give something back to this thread as I posted a few days ago moaning about my first SPB147 and its awful crown feel and large gap where the bezel meets the case.

My replacement has a better bezel but the crown is still a bit 'gritty'. It'll loosen up over time and is not nearly as bad as the first one I had. 

I must say, if you can get one without any QC issues these are fantastic watches. I am very picky and notice any sort of of issue immediately - possibly more so than most around here as I modify lots of Seiko's on a very regular basis (I have a seiko mod business).

I always thought I'd go for the grey dialled '143 version. Part of the attraction was the monochrome theme and the fact it came on a bracelet. It seems like a very versatile watch, certainly one you can wear with anything / to any event. 

However, I had the opportunity to grab the SPB147 at what I'd consider a steal (£720 goldsmiths 20% off) so I went for it. 

I am bloody glad I did! This thing is stunning. I actually think that this watch perfectly encapsulates the vintage Seiko aesthetic with its classic 62MAS style and a nod to the GILT divers of the 1970's (6159 hello). OK so it's not as true to the original 62MAS as the '143 but this has its own thing going on. 

I had reservations about the gold markers, especially around the bezel insert. I think in the past Seiko has gone a bit far such as the bezel on the Turtle SRP775 (too bright and gold in my opinion) on the 147 the bezel markings are cream, almost as if they were once painted gold but were faded over decades of UV exposure.

The same goes for the brown sunburst dial. It compliments the GILT theme of the watch and the gold dial printing hides away in low light condition. The dial appears black in certain lighting and a beautiful rich brown in direct sunlight. It's got lots of depth and is an interesting thing to look at. It's not in your face, or overdone. Very well done Seiko.

The creamy lume on the hands is especially pleasing as is the blue glow emitted in low light situations.

If I had to nit pick I'd say the date wheel should have been black instead of white.

The other pleasant surprise with this watch is the rubber strap. It is fantastic. I see it as a rebooted tyre tread strap, it is excellent quality, very well moulded and comfortable. I often do not like the Seiko strap hardware as I find it cumbersome and bulky, perhaps due to my experience of the 22mm straps. At 20mm the strap and the hardware are perfectly proportioned and really suit the vintage vibe of the SPB147. 

I am still curious about the metal bracelet, I may even try to buy one. Can anyone suggest where I may be able to purchase one? I am not 100% it would be favoured over the rubber even though I am a bracelet kinda guy. 

Anyway, if you are on the fence about the Spb147 and think perhaps it's too loud, too gold etc just go for it. It's fantastically well executed.

I'll get some better pictures up soon!


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

ck2k01 said:


> Enjoying the US waffle v2 on a ️ day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That waffle is a winner! And the tropic posted earlier is fantastic too. 
Damn!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> That waffle is a winner! And the tropic posted earlier is fantastic too.
> Damn!


Thanks man 

Keeps getting said, but this thing looks killer on whatever you throw at it. And certainly including all varieties of rubber straps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

AUTOmaniak said:


> Actually, I measured it a few days after receiving it and it was right around +7 with the dial up and I was happy. I just checked it for the first time since then, and you're right, it has gotten a little wonky over the last few weeks.
> 
> DU: +21
> DD: +2
> ...


It seems (yours is only one among many other, stating more or less the same) this 6R35 honors its 6R lineage... nice calibers but far from high grade.

And yet, Seiko seems to still doing its "magic" on this kind of "average" calibers: when wearing them 24x7 they average to very nice results (or they can do it after not difficult regulation).


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

tchristen said:


> No, price is fair for 149. But if you get a perfect sample like I did, then it is MORE than fair
> 
> And you can always have it regulated and bezel misalignment fixed by Seiko within 2 years warranty period and get a perfect watch that runs within COSC specs!
> So, no need to win Seiko lottery.


No you don't. Neither bezel misalignment, much less pip misalignment, nor anything better than, what? -15/+25s or so, is covered under warranty.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

enjoying these 2 today


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Watchcollector21 said:


> enjoying these 2 today
> View attachment 15443127


Nice strap on the SPB.....may I ask where you sourced that?


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

* SIGH *
OK, I have some more updates about my SPD149 situation. All those easily offended, who only want to hear good things about Seiko and who came here to see photos of these watches on different straps - stop reading now and go to next post.

For those of you still here, let me recap my experiences:

1) I bought my SPB149 about 2 months ago, the unboxing photos are on this thread posts #2,262 and #2,263:










2) Bezel was misaligned to left so I take it to my local watchmaker who recommends I send it into Seiko for a warranty repair, which I do.

3) One month later the watch comes back, the bezel is properly aligned. Good job Seiko, I guess?

4) It turns out "no". *Seiko sent my watch back to my watchmaker stating it was within their tolerance - it was my watchmaker that properly aligned the bezel when the watch was returned unrepaired. *I only found that out this week when I dropped into his store and got into conversation.

5) OK, at this stage I've had enough - I'll buy a Seiko beater watch and sell the SPB149, pocketing the change. Still good for Seiko, because I'm a sucker willing to spend more money on them.

6) I place the SPB149 on a private Facebook watch buying and selling group with 20,000 members. This group has posters selling everything from Seikos to Rolex and Patek. Basically the same kind of people that search the buying and selling forums here. I post up the SPB149 and ask $2,100 Australian dollars, which is about $1525 US. Not a bargain, but it floats around the current market prices. This is the reaction to $1525:










So it looks like an average watch enthusiast hasn't drunken the Seiko Kool-Aid for these new watches at these higher prices. I found these reactions to be quite rude, to be honest. If you think the price is too high, there's no reason to comment. The seller will just have to react accordingly if he wants a sale.

7) While this is happening, my Seiko beater watch arrives this morning to replace the SPB149. A Seiko SBDY047 - a turtle with a cermaic bezel and sapphire crystal. If it runs at +/- 30 seconds a day, I have no reason to complain (it's an affordable watch).
Here's a nice comparison pic:










8) Let's play Seiko QC. What do you notice?










9) Here's my TO DO list:

Go to the hardware store and buy a butane torch and some Goo Gone (EDIT - turns out the cyclops is actually part of the sapphire crystal or it's two pieces of sapphire stuck together with an adhesive that doesn't melt off).
Sell the SPB149 and extricate myself from Seiko's new "upmarket strategy" (preferably without making a loss).
Consider visiting my local watchmaker again.
Vow never to buy another Seiko that doesn't have a "GS" or "Grand" on the dial.
Really, at this stage I'm just mentally spent.
And all I fracking wanted was a well-made watch that keeps decent time (I haven't timed the SBDY047 yet).


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

Earthjade said:


> * SIGH *
> OK, I have some more updates about my SPD149 situation. All those easily offended, who only want to hear good things about Seiko and who came here to see photos of these watches on different straps - stop reading now and go to next post.
> 
> For those of you still here, let me recap my experiences:
> ...


So, other than that, Mrs. Lincoln, how did, you enjoy the play?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Watchcollector21 said:


> enjoying these 2 today
> View attachment 15443127
> View attachment 15443126


The leather brings a whole new dimension to these watches. Well done! Have you experimented with black?


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

Just google for "Rolex Submariner misaligned bezel" and see it for yourself!






ROLEX bezel alignment - Rolex Forums - Rolex Watch Forum


ROLEX bezel alignment Rolex General Discussion



www.rolexforums.com












Submariner bezel alignment


Hi there, I just noticed that the bezel on my brand new 116610LV is not perfectly aligned. It's perfect just between two clicks of the bezel - this is as close as I can get to perfect at the moment: I bought it at an AD, so it should be covered by warranty. I'm wondering how easy it would it...




www.watchuseek.com





__
https://www.reddit.com/r/rolex/comments/8s3mad
The list goes on...

So everyone who is ranting about Seiko QC and bezel misalignment should CHILL and get some PERSPECTIVE!

My advice, if you are really into watches, go and find a competent watch maker in your area and build up a good relation ship with him (if you haven't done so).
He will be your safe bet in many cases!

I have a few vintage Rolex in my collection and Rolex refuses to service them. Shall I rant about Rolex as well?



Earthjade said:


> * SIGH *
> OK, I have some more updates about my SPD149 situation. All those easily offended, who only want to hear good things about Seiko and who came here to see photos of these watches on different straps - stop reading now and go to next post.
> 
> For those of you still here, let me recap my experiences:
> ...


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

tchristen said:


> I have a few vintage Rolex in my collection and Rolex refuses to service them. Shall I rant about Rolex as well?


If you want.
I'm pretty sure there's a Rolex forum here.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

Earthjade said:


> If you want.
> I'm pretty sure there's a Rolex forum here.


Why should I join that forum? This is pointless. You can't change Rolex policy.


----------



## phuque99 (Sep 10, 2020)

tchristen said:


> So everyone who is ranting about Seiko QC and bezel misalignment should CHILL and get some PERSPECTIVE!
> 
> I have a few vintage Rolex in my collection and Rolex refuses to service them. Shall I rant about Rolex as well?


The "perspective" is that Seiko has started charging premium prices-the optical and mental perspective of higher price is expectations of higher QC. Hence the ranting can be excused and even warranted. It is in fact very helpful for prospective buyers to see all these and not to suffer the same fate.

Ranting about Rolex is absolutely, without a doubt, warranted!


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

phuque99 said:


> The "perspective" is that Seiko has started charging premium prices-the optical and mental perspective of higher price is expectations of higher QC. Hence the ranting can be excused and even warranted. It is in fact very helpful for prospective buyers to see all these and not to suffer the same fate.
> 
> Ranting about Rolex is absolutely, without a doubt, warranted!


This is part of Seiko's global marketing strategy, market penetration and brand awareness - and I think they are moving into the right direction. Seiko watches had been way undervalued for a very very long time. The market is adjusting now. Check how prices of Seiko vintage watches have steadily risen in the past couple of years.

Take Rolex and Omega as an example - Omega's recent Limited Editions are getting into stratosphere in terms of pricing. Their prices are moving upwards year to year whereas their quality stays the same. And they are not free of QC issues.


----------



## remkow (Dec 13, 2015)

Earthjade said:


> * SIGH *
> OK, I have some more updates about my SPD149 situation. All those easily offended, who only want to hear good things about Seiko and who came here to see photos of these watches on different straps - stop reading now and go to next post.
> 
> For those of you still here, let me recap my experiences:
> ...


Can I get this straight- you now have a 149 with an aligned bezel (done by your watchmaker), but you are selling it because you are mad at Seiko that they aren't the ones who aligned it? Did I miss something here?

Although Seiko clearly have form in this area, misaligned bezels on divers at 5x the price (even in the marketing pics) are also common.


----------



## phuque99 (Sep 10, 2020)

I've discussed the pip alignment from the shop where I bought my watch, and they referred me to the local Seiko agent. So I bought my issue to that agent (that handles warranty and repair). As a previous poster suggested, that agent has a long list of defect "tolerance" (like 1/4 of a second). Anything within these "tolerance" are acceptable, not covered by warranty, thank you very much.

I also agree that QC issues exist for luxury brands and I can share how they were dealt with.

My Breitling Superocean second-hacking function did not engage intermittently when the crown was pulled, but I was not able to demonstrate to the dealer a couple weeks later. They gladly help engage Breitling service on my behalf, and ultimately gave me a new watch to avoid wait time.
My 2-month old Tudor Black Bay minute hand was misaligned slightly at the hour. Rolex service centre made it right for me, no question asked, no list of "acceptable tolerance" to review with me.
Seiko marketing is moving in the right direction with the Swiss, and I do want to see them go that way. The ranting is here is caused by QC and post-sale service not moving on right value direction as their marketing. While I don't expect same red-carpet service like Breitling or Tudor, I also don't expect the same QC or service treatment of a $500 Turtle Seiko.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

remkow said:


> Can I get this straight- you now have a 149 with an aligned bezel (done by your watchmaker), but you are selling it because you are mad at Seiko that they aren't the ones who aligned it? Did I miss something here?


Yes, there is something missing. I didn't have a blue-dialled watch and I thought thhe SPB149 would be an ideal replacement for a black Sinn 104 I had. The plan was to buy the Seiko and sell the Sinn.
But didn't turn out like that - I decided to keep the Sinn 104 and the blue-dialled watch is now my beater watch in the form of the SBDY047.
I'm selling the SPB149 not because of the circus Seiko has given me (although it didn't help), but because I don't think it's as good as my Sinn and there's no place for it in my collection if it couldn't replace the Sinn.


----------



## remkow (Dec 13, 2015)

Earthjade said:


> Yes, there is something missing. I didn't have a blue-dialled watch and I thought thhe SPB149 would be an ideal replacement for a black Sinn 104 I had. The plan was to buy the Seiko and sell the Sinn.
> But didn't turn out like that - I decided to keep the Sinn 104 and the blue-dialled watch is now my beater watch in the form of the SBDY047.
> I'm selling the SPB149 not because of the circus Seiko has given me (although it didn't help), but because I don't think it's as good as my Sinn and there's no place for it in my collection if it couldn't replace the Sinn.


Fair enough.

So funny how our service experiences were so different- given I assume you dealt with Seiko Australia? As mentioned, I eventually noticed a dust speck on the dial when out in the full sun, some weeks after getting the watch. They picked up from my door the next day, with packing provided for the shipping- brand new watch with perfect alignment etc etc returned to my door 3 business days later. All with excellent personal communication, all at zero charge. Couldn't imagine getting better service from any company at any price point (major Swiss brands I've interacted with previously through their boutiques took 4-6 weeks to even complete the most minor task).

And given that others have asked recently- I'm around a month into mine. +2sec/ day every day, no change, no variation; watch stays on my wrist 24hrs, like all my watches do. Seeing this watch side by side with offerings from Rolex/ Tudor/ Omega I still prefer the design of the SBP, which was the reason for the purchase in the first place. I thought it looked a very nice diver. Still do.

The QC is obviously very poor on some of these, but given that watches selling at 4-5x the price point (even if you can buy them at MSRP) still seem to have bezel alignment issues- perhaps the alignment of a bezel in a mass-produced watch is not such a simple task?

For me, I'd be happy to pay 1/3rd- 1/5th the price of those offerings, and then spend some money if need be to regulate/ adjust/ deal with a bezel. If the stars align, you may not even have to do that.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

I don't need stars to align.
I need bezels, indices, rehaut rings and cyclops windows to align.



remkow said:


> And given that others have asked recently- I'm around a month into mine. +2sec/ day every day, no change, no variation; watch stays on my wrist 24hrs, like all my watches do.


To be honest, with a 6R movement, I don't believe this. I think it's an exaggeration.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

Earthjade said:


> To be honest, with a 6R movement, I don't believe this. I think it's an exaggeration.


If you look at some previous posts, there are more good samples around than you think. Not everyone post here I guess.

Mine 7 days in so far, 24h day/night, did some running and doing exercises on two days for about 1h each and kept wearing the watch.
Still rocking at -1spd!
I am confident and optimistic that the 6R35 is a great movement.


----------



## remkow (Dec 13, 2015)

Earthjade said:


> I don't need stars to align.
> I need bezels, indices, rehaut rings and cyclops windows to align.
> 
> To be honest, with a 6R movement, I don't believe this. I think it's an exaggeration.


Now you've joined the tin foil hat brigade-why would I misrepresent the first Seiko I have ever bought???? Bonkers


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

phuque99 said:


> I've discussed the pip alignment from the shop where I bought my watch, and they referred me to the local Seiko agent. So I bought my issue to that agent (that handles warranty and repair). As a previous poster suggested, that agent has a long list of defect "tolerance" (like 1/4 of a second). Anything within these "tolerance" are acceptable, not covered by warranty, thank you very much.
> 
> I also agree that QC issues exist for luxury brands and I can share how they were dealt with.
> 
> ...


My Black Bay GMT had a slight misaligned bezel (~1mm difference between the bezel triangle tip and the dial triangle tip), which the RSC wouldn't fix under warranty as it's deemed to be within tolerance. I brought it up on its first trip to RSC for the date skipping issue, and the watch maker on site straight up said it's within tolerance and they wouldn't work on it.

It is now fixed, but only because I had to go in for a second trip for the date issue, and I argued that they should align the bezel as well for my trouble of going to the RSC twice in two months.


----------



## Wowee Zowee (Nov 21, 2018)

WARNING: non bezel alignment/movement accuracy post below.

Ha anyone scratched their bezel yet? I’m interested to see what these look like with some heavy patina.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

remkow said:


> Now you've joined the tin foil hat brigade-why would I misrepresent the first Seiko I have ever bought???? Bonkers


Not so much the accuracy claim, but the positional variation claim is the one I'd be very skeptical of. Sample size of four.
I've had a Seiko 6R15 run at +/- 1 second a day, but only because of constant management of its position throughout a 24 hour period. While I'm thankful for the ability to get accuracy, the variability and inconsistency doesn't make a great movement in my eyes:


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Earthjade said:


> To be honest, with a 6R movement, I don't believe this. I think it's an exaggeration.


I've worn my SPB077 every day for a year now, and it's consistently +1.5 per day. Actually, to be precise, between +1.39 and +1.48.


----------



## remkow (Dec 13, 2015)

Earthjade said:


> Not so much the accuracy claim, but the positional variation claim is the one I'd be very skeptical of. Sample size of four.
> I've had a Seiko 6R15 run at +/- 1 second a day, but only because of constant management of its position throughout a 24 hour period. While I'm thankful for the accuracy, it's not a great movement in my eyes:
> 
> View attachment 15443738


Positional variance? No idea- I just wear it. And every day it gains 2 seconds. For a month now. No less. No more. Every day.

You're in Australia- PM me your mobile, I'll send you a photo at 8pm every night.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

FishPizza said:


> After having a bit of a troublesome first experience with the SPB147 I got an exchange for a better example.
> 
> I felt like I needed to give something back to this thread as I posted a few days ago moaning about my first SPB147 and its awful crown feel and large gap where the bezel meets the case.
> 
> ...


thnaks for posting. I was sold on the 143 since they announced these, but every time I see one of the 147 in here makes me want to switch. The only thing i dislike is the white date but even that wouldn't deter me. I think I might get the 147 and as you said maybe the least popular model so maybe a deal is to be had... this might have pushed me over the edge.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Earthjade said:


> * SIGH *
> OK, I have some more updates about my SPD149 situation. All those easily offended, who only want to hear good things about Seiko and who came here to see photos of these watches on different straps - stop reading now and go to next post.
> 
> For those of you still here, let me recap my experiences:
> ...


to hold myself off until I get one of these in person at my AD, went and bought a mini turtle. Absolutely love that watch, so happy with it round cyclops and all.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Predictabilly said:


> thnaks for posting. I was sold on the 143 since they announced these, but every time I see one of the 147 in here makes me want to switch. The only thing i dislike is the white date but even that wouldn't deter me. I think I might get the 147 and as you said maybe the least popular model so maybe a deal is to be had... this might have pushed me over the edge.


The bronze-brown isn't for everyone but it's characterful and different. I do agree on the point about the white date wheel; it does jar a little. Since the rest of the colour scheme is aged, a matching date wheel would have been nice (or a white-on-black, which must be in the parts bin somewhere!).


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Speaking on Seiko movements, I now have 3 Seikos (2x 6R15 and 1x 4S35) and if fully wound they perform fantastically, within +/- 5 seconds a day. I’ve noticed if I put one down and wear something)g else then come back to it there is some variance, but like some I sleep with my watches and wear them 24hrs a day.

I’ve read a few times that timekeeping/accuracy are all over the place once the PW starts to get lower. My two cents.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

One-Seventy said:


> The bronze-brown isn't for everyone but it's characterful and different. I do agree on the point about the white date wheel; it does jar a little. Since the rest of the colour scheme is aged, a matching date wheel would have been nice (or a white-on-black, which must be in the parts bin somewhere!).


I would have preferred no date wheel at all, love my no date watches.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Predictabilly said:


> to hold myself off until I get one of these in person at my AD, went and bought a mini turtle. Absolutely love that watch, so happy with it round cyclops and all.


The problem isn't that mine has a cyclops. The problem is the cyclops is crooked.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Earthjade said:


> The problem isn't that mine has a cyclops. The problem is the cyclops is crooked.


remove it, i've seen new turtles with the cyclops removed so it's possible



Seiko King Turtle- regulated & Cyclops removed - myWatchMart



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

Still can't believe I love this Seiko!
Many say the 149 is less wearable but I say it is the contrary. The lovely blue-grey dial with golden second hand and "Divers 200" work its magic and allow you to be more creative in combining your outfit and accessories.

And the 149 is easier to wear than the Tudor BB58 blue, because that blue with the bezel is brighter, more poppy and makes it harder to combine your outfit.










Spend a summer weekend in St. Tropez at the French Riviera?


















Jungle mission in the deep Amazon?
Strap color matching golden second hand and "Divers 200"










Or simply desk surfing.
Credit card holder, fountain pen, orange yellow stripe on NATO, all go well with golden second hand and "Divers 200" on watch and black outfit.










Grey NATO stripes combine with blue outfit.

I haven't tried the bracelet yet because I think it will look too bulky on my 6.75" wrist.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

govdubspeedgo said:


> remove it, i've seen new turtles with the cyclops removed so it's possible


I tried melting it off with a small butane torch this afternoon but it wouldn't even budge and I couldn't get a razor underneath it.
The case got so hot to the touch that I don't want to try that again lest I damage the movement inside.
Whatever that cyclops is holding with, it's resistant to heat. I'll see my watchmaker on Wednesday.


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

tuffode said:


> Long shot, but does anyone have side by side pics of this watch alongside a maxi case sub?


Don't have a sub, but here it is next to a SD4K and MM300 for comparison.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

tchristen said:


> Still can't believe I love this Seiko!
> Many say the 149 is less wearable but I say it is the contrary. The lovely blue-grey dial with golden second hand and "Divers 200" work its magic and allow you to be more creative in combining your outfit and accessories.
> 
> And the 149 is easier to wear than the Tudor BB58 blue, because that blue with the bezel is brighter, more poppy and makes it harder to combine your outfit.
> ...


I have a 6.75" wrist and I don't feel the bracelet is too bulky. To be fair I haven't tried a strap yet though (later today I hope ) and I suspect it will wear a little sleeker.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

boatswain said:


> I have a 6.75" wrist and I don't feel the bracelet is too bulky. To be fair I haven't tried a strap yet though (later today I hope ) and I suspect it will wear a little sleeker.


Seeing your photo I must admit it looks good on your wrist. I will definitely give it a go over the weekend 

However, the Seiko bracelet feels really heavy.
Being more of a dress watch guy (mostly on leather or jubilee band), the 149 on straps feels similar to what I am used to in terms of weight distribution.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Colors are a little off....


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15444194
> 
> Colors are a little off....


Check your white balance again. Too warm, you need to dial down Kelvin value ;-)


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

***** H, my experience with the Seiko USA Service Center has been awful. They've had my watch for over a month (waiting on a bezel insert replacement), they take weeks(!) to respond to emails (and only after multiple emails), and when they do the respond is incomplete, barely single sentences. Calling to talk to them I get the impression it's a single guy manning both the phones and email account, and he doesn't give a ****.

I asked about adjusting the timing, and was told (eventually--after having to ask for the price because they didn't think that was necessary information) that it would cost $260, which is the listed price for a full movement service. I had to call again after my follow up email wasn't answered, and they said they won't do timing adjustments outside of a full service, and because my watch was within spec it's not covered under warranty.

I'm ... amazed. Is there contact info for Seiko USA that's not their one customer service email? For anyone who might care...?


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

fuzzysquid said:


> ***** H, my experience with the Seiko USA Service Center has been awful. They've had my watch for over a month (waiting on a bezel insert replacement), they take weeks(!) to respond to emails (and only after multiple emails), and when they do the respond is incomplete, barely single sentences. Calling to talk to them I get the impression it's a single guy manning both the phones and email account, and he doesn't give a ****.
> 
> I asked about adjusting the timing, and was (eventually, after having to ask for the price because they didn't think that was necessary information) that it would cost $260, which is the listed price for a full movement service. I had to call again after my follow up email wasn't answered, and they said they won't do timing adjustments outside of a full service, and because my watch was within spec it's not covered under warranty.
> 
> I'm ... amazed. Is there contact info for Seiko USA that's not their one customer service email? For anyone who might care...?


How much is a bezel insert replacement from Seiko?


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

Would anyone interested in selling their bracelet? I'm enjoying wearing it on a rubber strap but would like to give it a try..


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> How much is a bezel insert replacement from Seiko?


That was covered under warranty.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

fuzzysquid said:


> That was covered under warranty.


Cool. I didn't think they covered external parts like an insert that they could claim was due to owner damage. Good to know


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Got my 143







resized successfully.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

fuzzysquid said:


> I asked about adjusting the timing, and was told (eventually--after having to ask for the price because they didn't think that was necessary information) that it would cost $260, which is the listed price for a full movement service. I had to call again after my follow up email wasn't answered, and they said they won't do timing adjustments outside of a full service, and because my watch was within spec it's not covered under warranty.


I don't think it's realistic to expect Seiko to adjust the movement to better than their stated accuracy range of +25/-15 spd, and even if you paid for a full service, all that it will guarantee is that your accuracy will remain within that very lax accuracy range. The reality is that Seiko isn't a good choice if excellent accuracy is important to you, and you aren't willing to shell out for a Grand Seiko or a Spring Drive, and aren't willing to find an independent watchmaker to adjust and regulate your brand new watch, and void your factory warranty in the process.

Take your chances on the Seiko alignment and accuracy lottery, and just be willing to return it if it doesn't live up to your expectations, and you don't want to send your brand new watch to an independent watchmaker to fix issues that Seiko should fix, but won't, because they're "within acceptable specifications."


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Tanjecterly said:


> Got my 143
> View attachment 15444683
> resized successfully.


Looks great! Is it pins and collars or just cotter pins?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Looks great! Is it pins and collars or just cotter pins?


Pins and collars.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

tchristen said:


> Still can't believe I love this Seiko!
> Many say the 149 is less wearable but I say it is the contrary. The lovely blue-grey dial with golden second hand and "Divers 200" work its magic and allow you to be more creative in combining your outfit and accessories.


I don't ever accessorise. Ever


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

mleok said:


> I don't think it's realistic to expect Seiko to adjust the movement to better than their stated accuracy range of +25/-15 spd, and even if you paid for a full service, all that it will guarantee is that your accuracy will remain within that very lax accuracy range. The reality is that Seiko isn't a good choice if excellent accuracy is important to you, and you aren't willing to shell out for a Grand Seiko or a Spring Drive, and aren't willing to find an independent watchmaker to adjust and regulate your brand new watch, and void your factory warranty in the process.
> 
> Take your chances on the Seiko alignment and accuracy lottery, and just be willing to return it if it doesn't live up to your expectations, and you don't want to send your brand new watch to an independent watchmaker to fix issues that Seiko should fix, but won't, because they're "within acceptable specifications."


Uh sure, but that's not really the point. They _are_ willing to adjust the timing, but they're only willing to offer it as part of a "complete movement overhaul". I declined, and that's that. They're fixing my bezel issue under warranty. Fine. This isn't about my outrageous expectations of their product. It's not about the product at all...

What was really upsetting is how they regularly took actual, literal _weeks_ to respond to emails, such that a simple interaction that could've been resolved in 1 day took over a month. It's that they didn't respond to some emails at all, without me having to send several additional emails. It's that not once in a dozen-message conversation did they send a reply that answered (or even acknowledged) all the questions I had sent. And that when I called them, the guy on the phone did his absolute best to communicate that he didn't care about my issue, Seiko's customers, or his job.

Like here's a small snippet of our interaction: I ask about regulating the watch, acknowledging in my message it's within spec and I expect to pay extra for it. No response for TWO WEEKS. I ask again, and their reply is that it's within spec and I will need to pay extra for it. I reply asking for the price, because they did not include that information in the one sentence response. They don't reply for 10 days, until I send them a second and then a third email. On and on like that...

My annoyance with them has far less to do with their product, and everything to do with the service center in New Jersey. The point is that they are charging a lot more for their products than they used to, but their service (including QC) doesn't match this new price point. Like, they have a different number for Grand Seiko, which I assume(?) has a less exasperating experience. But right now you go through the same service process for a $85 commodity Seiko as you do for a $5k Prospex...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Decided to try some straps today

First up

Tropic (Zelos)


























Next Barton elite


























Scurfa


























Nodus


























NATO


























Eulit perlon


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

The 143 is a strap monster. I look forward to trying out different things after the bracelet. 

You really need to try the Meraud tropic strap. One of the best. I had that on the 143 and it looked great. Very comfortable.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Serviceprice - SeikoServiceCenter







www.seikoserviceusa.com





HOW MUCH IS SEIKO SERVICE?
As of April 2020, the cost of getting your Seiko timepiece serviced by Seiko USA is as follows:

Mechanical Movements Price
Grand Seiko caliber 9S watches $525.00 USD
Grand Seiko caliber 9R6 watches $570.00 USD
Grand Seiko caliber 9R8 watches $880.00 USD
Caliber 5R6 $510.00 USD
Caliber 5R8 $983.00 USD
Caliber 8R $363.00 USD
Caliber 8L / 6L $398.00 USD
Caliber 6R $260.00 USD
Caliber 4R $154.00 USD
Caliber 7S $118.00 USD
Older Calibers: 1000, 2505, 4204, 6100, 6205, 6619, 1100, 2517, 4205, 6105, 6206, 7002, 1320, 2615, 4207, 6109, 6217, 7005, 1520, 2623, 4402, 6117, 6306, 7006, 1600, 2706, 5126, 6118, 6308, 7009, 2104, 2906, 5606, 6119, 6309, 7548, 2205, 3703, 5626, 6138, 6319, 7619, 2206, 4006, 5740, 6139, 6600 $192.00 USD
Quartz Movements Price
Grand Seiko caliber 9F $425.00 USD
9T $735.00 USD
Analog / Rechargeable Battery Powered $79.00 - $116.00 USD
Analog V Solar Powered $116.00 USD
Caliber 5J $175.00 USD
Caliber 7D $175.00 USD
Caliber 7L $175.00 USD
Caliber 8B $175.00 USD
Caliber 5D $239.00 USD
Caliber 5X $332.00 USD
Caliber 7X $332.00 USD
Caliber 8X $332.00 USD
Caliber 7C $179.00 USD
Non-diver Ani/Digi $98.00 USD
Discontinued Calibers $154.00 USD
CALIBERS THAT CANNOT BE SERVICED IN USA:
There are a few movements that must be sent back to the factory in Japan for service or repair. This takes at least 5-8 weeks on top of shipping times and the time it takes to prepare the repair estimate. The calibers include:

1BXX
4SXX
5R86
7B24
7B25
7R87
9S25
9R86
9R96
9T82
S760
S771
6SXX
All Credor watches
All Galante watches
HOW LONG IS THE SEIKO WARRANTY?
Seiko's limited manufacturer's warranty or guarantee period is 3 years. At the time of this post, it is very difficult to find any warranty information on Seiko's official site. The service guarantee is 12 months.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

tuffode said:


> Long shot, but does anyone have side by side pics of this watch alongside a maxi case sub?


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

Just turned down my third 143. The first two were out of state, but the ADs provided images. Each watch had an off center lume pip. 

Today was the first time I saw the watch in person and it is absolutely beautiful. I have the turtle with the grey sunburst dial (SRPC23), so I pretty much knew what to expect from the dial, but the overall package is terrific. Unfortunately, while the lume pip was centered acceptably, the paint surrounding it was chipped and after considering it for a bit, I decided it would bother me.

The hunt continues. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> The 143 is a strap monster. I look forward to trying out different things after the bracelet.
> 
> You really need to try the Meraud tropic strap. One of the best. I had that on the 143 and it looked great. Very comfortable.


Maybe I'll give that a go thanks for the tip I peeked at those the other day.

I liked the way the tropic looked on the 143 but it was not comfortable. So I can see a better version being a more positive experience.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Decided to try some straps today
> 
> First up
> 
> ...


Just my opinion

1 Tropic
2 Perlon
3 Barton


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Just my opinion
> 
> 1 Tropic
> 2 Perlon
> 3 Barton


I loved the look of those textured straps too.

The only con really was that they were thin at the lug ends leaving a bit more gap than I liked.

For now it's on the Nodus which fills the gap well and I like the simple thick aesthetic that works well with the blunt lugs.

But really, yah, they all looked pretty great.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> 6" wrist here. Would you mind to show a side by side comparison with either the nth or the seaforth? Thx!
> 
> Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.
> 
> More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


6 inch wrist here. No issue for me at all due to the short L2L and slim profile of the SPB143 (relative to other divers I've owned). I still own the SLA017. I parted with my Rolex Submarina 116610 before as I couldn't overcome the bulky square lugs relative to my wrist size.
.
Relative to my SLA017, my SPB143 sits lower on my wrist and is super comfortable to wear with the stock bracelet. I think Seiko got it right this time with the SPB143/SPB14x series. It just feels right for me in every way. This is a quality everyday watch that I feel comfortable to wear and go everywhere without attracting unwanted attention. If I am only allowed to keep one watch in my collection today, it will be my SPB143, and it is an easy choice.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

KoolKat said:


> 6 inch wrist here. No issue for me at all due to the short L2L and slim profile of the SPB143 (relative to other divers I've owned). I still own the SLA017. I parted with my Rolex Submarina 116610 before as I couldn't overcome the bulky square lugs relative to my wrist size.
> .
> Relative to my SLA017, my SPB143 sits lower on my wrist and is super comfortable to wear with the stock bracelet. I think Seiko got it right this time with the SPB143/SPB14x series. It just feels right for me in every way. This is a quality everyday watch that I feel comfortable to wear and go everywhere without attracting unwanted attention. If I am only allowed to keep one watch in my collection today, it will be my SPB143, and it is an easy choice.
> View attachment 15445311


Thank you for your reply! It's been a while between my question and now. So I did answer that question myself and bought the 149. I showed it here as well. Took a comparison shot myself. See below. And I totally agree with you on the size and height. It's just right and all in proportion.










Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Wowee Zowee (Nov 21, 2018)

creepy ross said:


> Just turned down my third 143. The first two were out of state, but the ADs provided images. Each watch had an off center lume pip.
> 
> Today was the first time I saw the watch in person and it is absolutely beautiful. I have the turtle with the grey sunburst dial (SRPC23), so I pretty much knew what to expect from the dial, but the overall package is terrific. Unfortunately, while the lume pip was centered acceptably, the paint surrounding it was chipped and after considering it for a bit, I decided it would bother me.
> 
> ...


I'm concerned that these bezels will get chipped up when scraped, as opposed to an aluminium bezel that will only show the actual scrape and surrounding areas won't chip away as well.

Anyone got some battle scars to show yet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Now that's an interesting shot. Without that context, the Seiko appears to have a fairly wide bezel. In context, it's looks nicely proportioned, almost slender. Not as slim as the original of course, which is almost delicate in comparison. Interesting to see how much smaller it looks than that Rolex because of the lug "meat".


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

One-Seventy said:


> Now that's an interesting shot. Without that context, the Seiko appears to have a fairly wide bezel. In context, it's looks nicely proportioned, almost slender. Not as slim as the original of course, which is almost delicate in comparison. Interesting to see how much smaller it looks than that Rolex because of the lug "meat".


Agree. Here is another perspective that makes the Seiko appears even better !


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

KoolKat said:


> Agree. Here is another perspective that makes the Seiko appears even better !
> View attachment 15445690


This fat Rolex bezel looks so out of proportion IMO. And the diameter case in relation to the relatively small lug width ...
Seiko is more harmonic.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

tchristen said:


> This fat Rolex bezel looks so out of proportion IMO. And the diameter case in relation to the relatively small lug width ...
> Seiko is more harmonic.


Rolex ruined their aesthetic with introduction of the super case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> The leather brings a whole new dimension to these watches. Well done! Have you experimented with black?


Thanks Teddy,
Not experimented with black, but will do tonight.
Will post pics 
G


----------



## Newbedutchy (May 29, 2020)

MJK737 said:


> Just a heads up, my 149 was +1 s/d the first week, worn 24/7. The second week it sped up to 20 plus s/d and slowly settled to approx plus 15ish s/d after about a month. I dropped it off at my local AD for a regulation last week. I asked them to hang on to it and monitor its performance to get the best results before I pick it up. Given my experience, I think it would be prudent to give it at least a month before having it regulated.
> 
> To any other longer term owners, How has your experience with performance been?


Day 1: +25 spd. Then +14spd for 7 days. Then 2 odd days with somewhat more then +25spd. Now it's back to +21. I will wear it for a couple of more weeks and then have it regulated. The best days seems to be with the most time on the wrist.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Thank you for your reply! It's been a while between my question and now. So I did answer that question myself and bought the 149. I showed it here as well. Took a comparison shot myself. See below. And I totally agree with you on the size and height. It's just right and all in proportion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep the comparisons coming!!!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks to everyone who suggest trying a waffle strap, I thought I'd give it go

Delicious ! ?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Thanks to everyone who suggest trying a waffle strap, I thought I'd give it go
> 
> Delicious ! ?


You test the syrup resistance depth?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Keep the comparisons coming!!!












Spb149 and näcken vintage Blue. Spec-wise its 0.5 mm difference, but the spb is a hefty piece in comparison. Due to the flatness of the nth.










Spb149 and seaforth gmt. The same 0.5mm difference, again the spb seems to be a lot more bigger.

Wrist ist a Little below 6"

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Thanks to everyone who suggest trying a waffle strap, I thought I'd give it go
> 
> Delicious ! ?


This post, not this thread, should be pinned by the mods


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Thanks to everyone who suggest trying a waffle strap, I thought I'd give it go
> 
> Delicious ! ?


I don't know man. I see a couple of issues

1- The waffle troughs are not centered
2- The waffle surface is pitted.

Have you contacted Kellogs QC about these issues??? There seems to be many QC complaints about the new Leggo waffle straps on the LeggoMyEggo forums. Perhaps Kellogs NJ can center the waffle troughs and regulate the waffle surface into proper specification?

Good luck!


----------



## KingKitega (Jul 3, 2017)

Here's mine compared to a GMTc. The brushed bezel is way more legible than ceramic, and the bezel width is very similar for both so not sure why people think it's too 'thick'. However that blue dial is incredible. Been non stop wearing the SPB for over 2 weeks now.









Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> You test the syrup resistance depth?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good point CK.

I did test it and I must say it was disappointing.

While the ISO (International Syrup Organization) rating on the watch head is solid (Though I was careful not to expose it to excessive dynamic pressure) unfortunately the strap ended up losing its integrity after prolonged exposure.

In the end I think I will pass on the waffle strap going forward. It was also a bit bulky compared to the slimmer wearing crepe. A pancake strap would be a good compromise of thickness though I think.

I will carry on with a more conventional setup.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> I don't know man. I see a couple of issues
> 
> 1- The waffle troughs are not centered
> 2- The waffle surface is pitted.
> ...


I was hoping no one would notice those issues 

They also only had 23mm width waffles so I had to squeeze it on. I think it looks okay though right?

Unfortunately the strap wasn't from Kellogg's or another major manufacturer but from a small bespoke company that makes small batch one off straps. They have a stiff return policy stating that the waffles can't be returned after exposure to syrup or butter and having being worn. It's pretty disappointing.

I should add that the backing was greasy.

I also know some don't like scented straps but there was a little banana in this one that I found pleasant but may be unpleasant for waffle straps purists.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Boatswain got jokes today


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Good point CK.
> 
> I did test it and I must say it was disappointing.
> 
> ...





househalfman said:


> Boatswain got jokes today


You're in BC, right?

Leaning into the  humor 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

KingKitega said:


> Here's mine compared to a GMTc. The brushed bezel is way more legible than ceramic, and the bezel width is very similar for both so not sure why people think it's too 'thick'. However that blue dial is incredible. Been non stop wearing the SPB for over 2 weeks now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was one of the folks who thought the SPB bezel was too thick. I can't speak for others, but I felt that way only when comparing the bezel to that of the original 62MAS. I didn't think it was too thick in general. In any case, it's grown on me and I like it now.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Octarine (Jun 12, 2015)

My 149 has been on my wrist for two weeks now. I’ve gone to a grey Bond nato but I’m planning on picking up a seatbelt style as I prefer the texture of that (I think). So far I absolutely love it.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

ck2k01 said:


> Sure thing. Seiko tip ends but variously thinner gauged middles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this, ck2k01. You learn something new everyday. Just placed an order with Ute Watch Co. for the 1.1mm tipped spring bars. Ute's website is up and running.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Thanks to everyone who suggest trying a waffle strap, I thought I'd give it go
> 
> Delicious ! ?


hahahahaha


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Thanks to everyone who suggest trying a waffle strap, I thought I'd give it go
> 
> Delicious ! ?


I think the problem is you are trying to squeeze 22mm waffle straps into 20mm lugs.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

Newbedutchy said:


> Day 1: +25 spd. Then +14spd for 7 days. Then 2 odd days with somewhat more then +25spd. Now it's back to +21. I will wear it for a couple of more weeks and then have it regulated. The best days seems to be with the most time on the wrist.


Counting 11 days now if you consider the 3 days shipment from the Philippine to Switzerland (bought it on Chrono24).

First 3 days -1spd
Reset and sync again with atomic clock on Sept 7, 9am. Today Sept 13, 9am: -3spd (cumulative)

*So this means my SPB149 is running at -0.5spd!!!
I don't know if I got a magic example here but this is crazy accurate for 6R35!*

Side note, I am wearing the watch 24/7 day and night. Went for a run on 3 days with some exercising for 1h each.


----------



## KingKitega (Jul 3, 2017)

That's excellent performance and accuracy. Mine is hovering +0 to +2spd now after initially +5spd in the first 2 weeks. Definitely everyone should keep a track, and just see how it performs over a month before deciding to do anything.

Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Nice strap on the SPB.....may I ask where you sourced that?


Hi V,
Strap was from Steveostrap, UK strap maker,
He makes very nice stuff. Check him out . Google Strveostrap and will come up.
Cheers 
G


----------



## Newbedutchy (May 29, 2020)

We are on tour. Germany.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

Yesterday evening we had our yearly late summer outdoor gathering in the neighbourhood with BBQ and drinks.
There were a few watch enthusiasts among the guests wearing Submariner, IWC Portuguese, Speedy Pro, just to name a few.

However, my SPB149 on this strap immediately caught attention and was THE eye catcher of the evening. More funny though, a lot of our conversation we talked about Seiko's legacy, history and how the brand has evolved in the last couple of years.
Even one guy asked me if I want to sell him my watch. That tells a lot.









Perfect summer outfit!


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

tchristen said:


> Counting 11 days now if you consider the 3 days shipment from the Philippine to Switzerland (bought it on Chrono24).
> 
> First 3 days -1spd
> Reset and sync again with atomic clock on Sept 7, 9am. Today Sept 13, 9am: -3spd (cumulative)
> ...


In before someone says "you hit The Seiko Lottery". LOL!!! Actually it looks like a lot of people have hit "The Seiko Lottery" based on accuracy results in this thread. It must be a fun lottery if you have so many winners... well played.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

tchristen said:


> Yesterday evening we had our yearly late summer outdoor gathering in the neighbourhood with BBQ and drinks.
> There were a few watch enthusiasts among the guests wearing Submariner, IWC Portuguese, Speedy Pro, just to name a few.
> 
> However, my SPB149 on this strap immediately caught attention and was THE eye catcher of the evening. More funny though, a lot of our conversation we talked about Seiko's legacy, history and how the brand has evolved in the last couple of years.
> ...


I am curious as to what drew the attention to your watch. Do you think that it is due to its own style and aesthetic in a sea of dive watches? So many watches today follow the Rolex sub styling cues. Round indices, mercedes hands, and lollipop second hand. I would be curious as to the feedback you received.

Thanks!


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> I am curious as to what drew the attention to your watch. Do you think that it is due to its own style and aesthetic in a sea of dive watches? So many watches today follow the Rolex sub styling cues. Round indices, mercedes hands, and lollipop second hand. I would be curious as to the feedback you received.
> 
> Thanks!


I am not exaggerating here.

Many women got attracted by the watch: "The combo of that strap with the blue dial is just stunning. It makes the watch really stand out, looks gorgeous and perfectly matches my outfit" - so the fashionistas speaking!

One woman was so excited that I was wearing a Seiko because her dad (he past away) used to be a watch collector too, and he owned several Seikos.

The watch guys: "This is such a cool looking watch, so refreshing and different from what we know from the Submariner and Speedies crowd. And that blue dial looks fantastic, and so versatile in combo with NATO straps"

Side note, if you walk around in Zurich City (financial capital of Switzerland), you can spot a Submariner every 5-10 minutes.

So yeah, the SPB149 definitely stands out from the crowd.

I am not sure if I would have gotten the same attraction with a 143/145/147 though.
This blue grey dial and golden second hand is truly magical.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

149 compared to my very similar size Raven Trekker
Seiko Raven
Diameter. 40.5mm 40 mm
Movement 6R35 ETA 2824
P reserve 70 hours. 40 hours
Accuracy +8/11 sec -4/5 sec
Case finishing 9/10 8/10
Bezel action. 8/10. 9/10
Bracelet 7/10pin/coller 8/10screws
Clasp. 8/10. 7/10
Dial 9/10 applied 7/10 printed indesies
Price. £1200 . £870


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Yep, the blue's pretty special.


----------



## Newbedutchy (May 29, 2020)

Where she's made for.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Dial 9/10 applied 7/10 printed indesies


I know, I am being nitpicky here, but somewhere in this right here thread Someone showed, that the indices are stamped and not applied...

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## DR Da-da (Apr 8, 2013)

boatswain said:


> I loved the look of those textured straps too.
> 
> The only con really was that they were thin at the lug ends leaving a bit more gap than I liked.


What about a Bonetto Cinturini 300 L? I use these on my MKII gen 2 Paradive and Marathon TSAR. They're fairly "meaty" and fill out the lugs well.









For more texture, there's the 300 D and 400 C.T.:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DR Da-da said:


> What about a Bonetto Cinturini 300 L? I use these on my MKII gen 2 Paradive and Marathon TSAR. They're fairly "meaty" and fill out the lugs well.
> View attachment 15448783
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice option


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

I got the SPB147 and love it.

Have a cool brown Kudu leather strap incoming to match it. Might out it on Olive Leather with brown stitching until then.

Lovely watch - I did not expect it to be that nice in person to be honest. But this is great value for money indeed.


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Newbedutchy said:


> We are on tour. Germany.
> View attachment 15447576


Is this in Bamberg?


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> I know, I am being nitpicky here, but somewhere in this right here thread Someone showed, that the indices are stamped and not applied...
> 
> Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.
> 
> More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


Indices are applied , I have looked under magnification & defiantly applied
With painted Lume.
G


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

I put the 147 onto an olive coloured strap.

What do you think....


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

On the road to a client in racing style NATO strap.


----------



## rexet (Oct 28, 2011)

I received mine this week. I love the look of that watch even if I will never understand how a company such as Seiko is not capable of reaching a better time accuracy with their movements (mine seems to gain 20sec/day but I received it last week). Fortunately it won't keep me away from enjoying this great looking watch (here on a C&B strap).


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

Here's another strap option for your consideration. For tropic fans out there that aren't keen on how TS flat-cuts their lug ends, I recently picked up a new offering by Joseph Bonnie and couldn't be happier. Vulcanized rubber, rounded ends, slightly shorter (for us pencil wrists), and it comes standard with two different sets of keepers (1 wide & 2 narrower width).
No skin in the game here...just a strong recommendation.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

jomal66 said:


> Here's another strap option for your consideration. For tropic fans out there that aren't keen on how TS flat-cuts their lug ends, I recently picked up a new offering by Joseph Bonnie and couldn't be happier. Vulcanized rubber, rounded ends, slightly shorter (for us pencil wrists), and it comes standard with two different sets of keepers (1 wide & 2 narrower width).
> No skin in the game here...just a strong recommendation.


Wrist shot??????


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

Didn't want to clutter the site with my bad photos


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

jomal66 said:


> Didn't want to clutter the site with my bad photos


Awesome!!! Photos Look great. My camera phone lens seems to have the clarity of filming thru a baked potato.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That's a good looking tropic


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

I have two other Seikos with the 6R35 movement and both are way less accurate. Quite happy with this one.

The others are in the +10 to +15 spd range.....

The movement is capable of very good accuracy but since it's not regulated......


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

Have the 143,147 and 149.Here is my














147 on black rubber w/gold buckle.Fun.....


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

I have talked about many positive aspects of my SPB149.

Now I would like to touch base on a minor issue which I am not sure if it is a "Seiko thing" or QC issue:

So when you pull out the crown into position 2 (to set the time) and turn the minute hand counter clockwise (going backwards in time), the second hand will move just a tiny bit counter clockwise (same direction as you move the minute hand) and stays there until you stop turning the minute hand. In that moment the second hand jumps back to its initial position. Is this normal?
Unfortunately I cannot post a video to show you but hope you understand what I mean.

Because my Rolexes, Omegas and IWC watches, there is no such thing. Second hand stays exact at the same position - always.
Also, when you turn the minute hand there is some nice resistance to it whereas with the SPB149 it feels a little bit more flimsy. Not bad or cheap in a sense, but you feel the quality difference.

Would love to hear other people's opinion and if they have the same experience.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Looks good on numerous different strap options. Likewise looks just as good with a t-shirt as it does with a jacket. Probably my one keeper if I ever had to go down to one watch. This is an impressive watch.


----------



## md2010 (Feb 2, 2016)

Back on my wrist


----------



## Recondriver (Jul 25, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Man it does look good on tropic.
> 
> I have a Zelos tropic to try but i am sure there are better versions out there. It's a bit stiff and sticky.
> 
> ...


I have nothing but praise for the Uncle Seiko Tropic I just put on my 149. Not as supple as the included blue Seiko strap, but it's comfortable and (in black) IMHO it's perfect for the retro vibe of the SPB series. And it works with the fat Seiko spring bars.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Recondriver said:


> I have nothing but praise for the Uncle Seiko Tropic I just put on my 149. Not as supple as the included blue Seiko strap, but it's comfortable and (in black) IMHO it's perfect for the retro vibe of the SPB series. And it works with the fat Seiko spring bars.
> 
> View attachment 15450351


That looks very good 

I will check it out


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

barewrist said:


> Post when you get the waffle pls!


Would you believe it took 2 months for me to receive my straps... but here it is finally!


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

Ok of note on QC issues. As mentioned previously. I got over ordered out of fear of QC problems and got 4, 149’s. Yeah I know crazy. But.... all 4 were spot on. So with that sample I don’t know how wide spread the issue are. Not saying they aren’t there but I could have saved the heart ache and found just 1.


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

vexXed said:


> Would you believe it took 2 months for me to receive my straps... but here it is finally!
> 
> View attachment 15450606


That is such a good looking watch. I love the seconds hand.


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

koolpep said:


> I put the 147 onto an olive coloured strap.
> 
> What do you think....


I think it looks sharp. I don't usually like divers on leather, it seems self defeating regarding water resistance, but that's just me. Your combo above just reinforces the idea of the SPB's being strap monsters. Heads up Speedy Pros's, there's a new kid on the block!


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Just picked up today, awesome looking watch. Still deciding if it's a catch and release for me though, as i have the black willard reissue (spb151j) as well. Im looking to consolidate, so one will likely go. The blue is so subtle, but as soon as you get it into sunlight BOOM. Bezel action is as smooth as a vault. 
As a daily wearer goes, this may be one of Seikos finest.























Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

tchristen said:


> I have talked about many positive aspects of my SPB149.
> 
> Now I would like to touch base on a minor issue which I am not sure if it is a "Seiko thing" or QC issue:
> 
> ...


I have had the same "issue", but not with my SPB149. Ironically, it is with my 8L35 watches (SLA017 and SLA033) that it is the most pronounced. I also have it on my SPB127.

It never really bothered me since it does not seem to impact how well the movement performs. But I do agree it makes setting the time accurately a bit more difficult.

Nothing like that on my GSs and Tudors. As for my Meistersinger, I wouldn't know how to spot it


----------



## pmjl (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

tchristen said:


> On the road to a client in racing style NATO strap.
> 
> View attachment 15449085
> 
> ...


A6 or A7?


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Please show me your thread tube? (mine's not very good, I've seen some bad ones)


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

another watches, gold and blue:


----------



## Dgf (May 9, 2014)

147 arrived a couple days ago and no apparent QC issues at all. Bezel insert spot on with the minute track, date well centered, crown thread looks fine and it's running -1 sec a day after 48 hours. Haven't tested the PR yet but I can't imagine taking this thing of fire 72 hours lol. Really loving the engraved and brushed SS bezel, so glad they didn't make it shiny. Dial looks black in a lot of light then BAM! Sunburst brown!!! Really really well done. Also love the painted text and minute track in gold very subtle, an applied logo would have been too much for the vintage vibe of this watch. Same with the white date wheel... It just goes well with the 60's vibe better than a matching one imo. Seiko nailed this.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

Predictabilly said:


> A6 or A7?


A4 
The two latest A4 models have grown up. Some people are mistaken and think it is an A6.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

NicoD said:


> I have had the same "issue", but not with my SPB149. Ironically, it is with my 8L35 watches (SLA017 and SLA033) that it is the most pronounced. I also have it on my SPB127.
> 
> It never really bothered me since it does not seem to impact how well the movement performs. But I do agree it makes setting the time accurately a bit more difficult.
> 
> Nothing like that on my GSs and Tudors. As for my Meistersinger, I wouldn't know how to spot it


Thanks for your opinion.
Me neither, it does not bother me. Just notice it immediately. So this could be a "Seiko thing" or something you find in lower end watches.
Still curious what other SPB14x owner's have to say, though.


----------



## KingKitega (Jul 3, 2017)

Yep, mine wiggles a bit also when you adjust the time backwards.

Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Recondriver (Jul 25, 2020)

vexXed said:


> Would you believe it took 2 months for me to receive my straps... but here it is finally!
> 
> View attachment 15450606


Looks great! This "new generation" of Seiko is all about the vintage, historical tie-in and the waffle just pulls it all together.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Dgf said:


> 147 arrived a couple days ago and no apparent QC issues at all. Bezel insert spot on with the minute track, date well centered, crown thread looks fine and it's running -1 sec a day after 48 hours. Haven't tested the PR yet but I can't imagine taking this thing of fire 72 hours lol. Really loving the engraved and brushed SS bezel, so glad they didn't make it shiny. Dial looks black in a lot of light then BAM! Sunburst brown!!! Really really well done. Also love the painted text and minute track in gold very subtle, an applied logo would have been too much for the vintage vibe of this watch.


Like a lot of watches with colour palettes outside the mainstream, it can be difficult to photograph. For example the dial can look flat, and gold index surrounds goopy and indistinct from the lume plots, which they aren't with the other three versions. But get the angle and light right, and it's the most photogenic watch I've owned. In order of shiny:


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Enjoying my 149 on bracelet. Looking at the above pictures, I may need to strap back to rubber straps. Eventually.

I am partial to the Watchgecko Waffle FKM rubber strap. That seems to match the aesthetic and even has a nice blue that matches the 149.


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

Tanjecterly said:


> I am partial to the Watchgecko Waffle FKM rubber strap. That seems to match the aesthetic and even has a nice blue that matches the 149.


Except that the blue one, as for the tropic model, is out of stock both on WatchGecko and on Zuludiver websites. I have been checking the availability of blue rubbers since I received mine


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

NicoD said:


> Except that the blue one, as for the tropic model, is out of stock both on WatchGecko and on Zuludiver websites. I have been checking the availability of blue rubbers since I received mine


Yes. It's unfortunate. Perhaps contact WG as to when they'll have it in stock?


----------



## sigma812 (Aug 14, 2020)

Really liking the 149 on the included strap. It is comfortable and good color match. Mine is running about -4s with it sitting dial up at night.
















Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thee (Jan 10, 2015)

Combo #3 143 on Grey Perlon


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

Now my 143 on rubber


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

My 147 on brown gator and gold buckle to match gilt.


----------



## VME (Apr 17, 2014)

Well, now that I've had my 143 back from Seiko for a couple weeks I can gladly say I'm a happy camper.

After almost continuous wear (I take it off at night and wind it to max the next morning) it's about -2s a day. That is an insane improvement over the 20 min it would lose overnight before service.

Now to order some straps...the pictures in here are killing me!


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

Tried bracelet for the first time and went for a hike in the Swiss Alps today.

Going muted blue-grey to indigo blue when the sunlight hits the dial in full brightness.
Its like having another watch ;-)









Lake and glacier as backdrop








Submerged in mountain pond
















Submerged in icy cold glacier stream


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

Tried bracelet for the first time and went for a hike in the Swiss Alps today.

Going muted blue-grey to indigo blue when the sunlight hits the dial in full brightness.
Its like having another watch ;-)

View attachment 15451871

Lake and glacier as backdrop
View attachment 15451873

Submerged in mountain pond
View attachment 15451876

View attachment 15451880

Submerged in icy cold glacier stream
[/QUOTE]

Beautiful! It looks like you put some serious miles/K's in. I really like the bracelet, I've been running an Uncle Seiko Waffle for the last week, but your pics are making me waffle between my waffle and bracelet. Speaking of waffles, I think the old salty dog "Bosun" needs to post up some of his majestic pics!


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

tchristen said:


> Tried bracelet for the first time and went for a hike in the Swiss Alps today.
> 
> Going muted blue-grey to indigo blue when the sunlight hits the dial in full brightness.
> Its like having another watch ;-)
> ...


Switzerland. So nice. As Tina Fey said: "I want to go to there."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

I haven't felt so good about a watch for a long time, so good that I had to get another one after one week! I think Seiko really nailed it this time with the SPB14x series. The silver one runs +10 spd right out of the box, the cappuccino runs an amazing +1 spd ! Thank you Seiko, finally !


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

[QUOTE="MJK737, post: 52381772, member: 72255"

Beautiful! It looks like you put some serious miles/K's in. I really like the bracelet, I've been running an Uncle Seiko Waffle for the last week, but your pics are making me waffle between my waffle and bracelet. Speaking of waffles, I think the old salty dog "Bosun" needs to post up some of his majestic pics![/QUOTE]

I agree. Amazing mountain pics! Well done!

For my part I must admit I've been a bit quiet with pics as I'm hoarding most for the review. Hoping it's done towards the end of the week.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Day 2









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

I am a bracelet guy. Put the bracelet on the cappuccino. What do you guys think? BB58?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

KoolKat said:


> I am a bracelet guy. Put the bracelet on the cappuccino. What do you guys think? BB58?
> View attachment 15452438


It's the only way I'd wear it. Looks great.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

MJK737 said:


> Beautiful! It looks like you put some serious miles/K's in. I really like the bracelet, I've been running an Uncle Seiko Waffle for the last week, but your pics are making me waffle between my waffle and bracelet. Speaking of waffles, I think the old salty dog "Bosun" needs to post up some of his majestic pics!


Thank you!
Switzerland is a super tiny country. So for you, it is peanuts 
Honestly, I have thought bracelet would look too bulky on my small wrist. But it is the contrary. Feels like Tudor BB58

You can't go wrong with this watch. It is a can do-anything-watch. Bracelet, Nato, Tropical...


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

Steeltown said:


> Switzerland. So nice. As Tina Fey said: "I want to go to there."
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Switzerland is a beautiful country indeed, you must come!
But don't forget to bring a thick wallet! Everything is expensive here


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

boatswain said:


> I agree. Amazing mountain pics! Well done!


Autumn is the perfect time to go hiking in the mountains because the color is changing.
Here a wider shot of the same scenery.

Note: all my photos are original out of my Samsung S10, no photoshop or whatsoever. So the colours are true.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

tchristen said:


> Autumn is the perfect time to go hiking in the mountains because the color is changing.
> Here a wider shot of the same scenery.
> 
> Note: all my photos are original out of my Samsung S10, no photoshop or whatsoever. So the colours are true.
> ...


Wow


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

^^^the scenery is almost as beautiful as the Seiko. Just kidding, wow!! what a place.


Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Seiko cappuccino & BB58


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

147 on black sailcloth & seatbelt 2 piece strap


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

KoolKat said:


> Seiko cappuccino & BB58[/ATTACH type="full" alt="15452583"]15452583[/ATTACH]


While I quite like the BB58, and see some similarities between it and the 147, I respect that Seiko didn't go full-on color way homage (dial color, triangle color).

I also see similarly slight parallels between the 143 and 145, and Captain Cook variants.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

tchristen said:


> Switzerland is a beautiful country indeed, you must come!
> But don't forget to bring a thick wallet! Everything is expensive here


I visited Interlaken about 20 years ago. Indescribably beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

sigma812 said:


> Really liking the 149 on the included strap. It is comfortable and good color match. Mine is running about -4s with it sitting dial up at night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the combo I want, some day. $1500+ is a little too rich for my blood. Have to wait for the price to come down.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

burns78 said:


> Please show me your thread tube? (mine's not very good, I've seen some bad ones)
> View attachment 15450930


Nothing ?


----------



## stewdoo (Dec 3, 2012)

Does anyone know what number Seiko is up to in the series of 5500 SPB149s? I preordered mine from an AD back in early April and the wait is killing me  All of these awesome photos are not helping....


----------



## sigma812 (Aug 14, 2020)

stewdoo said:


> Does anyone know what number Seiko is up to in the series of 5500 SPB149s? I preordered mine from an AD back in early April and the wait is killing me  All of these awesome photos are not helping....


Somebody here posted they had a 47xx number. Not sure if anyone has a higher number.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## eyesradar (Oct 28, 2019)

147 on a tropic - suit it better than a waffle imo!


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Does anyone have any spring bar recommendations? The Seiko spring bars are a little too thick to fit in this rubber strap, but the tips of the generic ones I'm using don't fill the lug hole all the way. Ahem... (Man this post is rife with joke material, but I have no other way to describe the issue).

Also, this Cheapest Nato close out $5 rubber strap from last year looks fantastic on the SPB143.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

Steeltown said:


> I visited Interlaken about 20 years ago. Indescribably beautiful
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, 20 years ago is a very long time!
Did you just visit Interlaken (the town itself) or did you also get a chance to visit the mountains nearby? Because Interlaken is just the base and entry to major spots in the Swiss Bernese Alps, e.g. Top of Europe (Jungfraujoch), Eiger Mönch ... just to name a few.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

smkader said:


> Does anyone have any spring bar recommendations? The Seiko spring bars are a little too thick to fit in this rubber strap, but the tips of the generic ones I'm using don't fill the lug hole all the way. Ahem... (Man this post is rife with joke material, but I have no other way to describe the issue).
> 
> Also, this Cheapest Nato close out $5 rubber strap from last year looks fantastic on the SPB143.
> 
> View attachment 15453643


Check out Utestraps slim fat bars 



Please Log In


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

sigma812 said:


> Somebody here posted they had a 47xx number. Not sure if anyone has a higher number.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


It was me 
4751 to be exact. Curious who hit 5500.


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

My 143 on black croc.


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

KoolKat said:


> Seiko cappuccino & BB58
> View attachment 15452583


I had the BB58.Liked it but love my 147.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

sigma812 said:


> Somebody here posted they had a 47xx number. Not sure if anyone has a higher number.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Oh, yes this came up recently. I had a '149 before sending it back for a faulty bezel (what else!), the serial number was 41-something. Not 47xx though. (UK market watch.)

The watch was itself a return, as it was sent from the Returns Department straight back out again, presumably back and forth back and forth through the mail, time and time again until it finally lands with a speculator who can be arsed to put it on the market for a small profit for someone to snap up for £1,500 and count themselves lucky


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

boatswain said:


> Check out Utestraps slim fat bars
> 
> 
> 
> Please Log In


I agree with "Bosun's" recommendation.

I had the same issue with my GSAR rubber strap (looks great BTW). I was going to use an extra set of GSAR spring-bars but couldn't find them. I found an extra set of shoulder-less Rolex springbars and they work great. Both of the above mentioned spring-bars are similar to the Utes, as in Fat Boy Slims and " you should praise them like you should". So if you've got anything like that kickin around you can save yourself some tiempo and dinero.










Ole Blue was runnin a little fast that day...


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

tchristen said:


> It was me
> 4751 to be exact. Curious who hit 5500.


Maybe David SW? He sold one on his site for 2G's. No lie.
DavidSW - TRUSTED ONLINE LUXURY WATCH SALES
He can be a little pricey on the hard to find models, but has a solid rep.


----------



## pmjl (Feb 6, 2014)

stewdoo said:


> Does anyone know what number Seiko is up to in the series of 5500 SPB149s? I preordered mine from an AD back in early April and the wait is killing me  All of these awesome photos are not helping....


I've got 49xx which I recieved in 1st week of August. So I'm sure the production run is complete all 5500 pcs are out there.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Car lighting....the best lighting









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

ck13 said:


> Car lighting....the best lighting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not necessary. If you have homogenic lighting outdoor then it works beautifully in your shot.
However, if you have harsh sunlight hitting dashboard and interior of the car, then it makes it much harder to get a nice shot. Also depends where you place your car.


----------



## scarab1st (Jan 26, 2018)

After six weeks of almost continuous run (drained power reserve once and rested for a couple of days), my 149 seemed to have settled at +5 spd. No particular resting position seems to slow it down but I'm happy with its accuracy now and I hope it stays this way or better.

On a different topic, I'm still looking forward to more pictures and reports about the 145. I'm looking to get another variant and it could be either the 147 or 145.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

Beautiful Switzerland and this watch - perfect combo!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today 149 on a seriusly comfterble black leather 1 piece strap


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

tchristen said:


> It was me
> 4751 to be exact. Curious who hit 5500.





pmjl said:


> I've got 49xx which I received in 1st week of August. So I'm sure the production run is complete all 5500 pcs are out there.


I am closer than both of you: 5398. Got the watch 4 weeks ago, from a French AD.

On a side note, I swaped the blue rubber with an UncleSeiko tropic, and - Bam! - insta-love.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Trying out my new Joseph Bonnie strap. Not sure why it has three keepers.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Regarding my 149 I am in the 2700s.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> Trying out my new Joseph Bonnie strap. Not sure why it has three keepers.


It has three keepers so that you can choose whether you prefer one thick one or two thinner ones (or any combination thereof).

What I wouldn't do is keep all three on the watch 😉


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Any chance someone here has a Crown and Buckle Chevron strap in stone or obsidian to throw on the 143 for a pic?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

B, for you. Obsidian and Stone. Both are good but I'd go for the grey AKA stone


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow!

Nice work T, thanks so much 

You delivered in spades!

Are you generally happy with them for comfort and quality?


----------



## Thee (Jan 10, 2015)

143 on Ballistic Nylon - Combo Chronicles #11


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Wow!
> 
> Nice work T, thanks so much
> 
> ...


Yep. I'm a fan of C&B. It's a good combination of perlon and NATO without the flappy pieces. I like their plain colors though, not the varied colors. Just not my style.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thee said:


> 143 on Ballistic Nylon - Combo Chronicles #11


Dang. That looks great too.


----------



## Tairese7 (Feb 5, 2015)

Thee said:


> 143 on Ballistic Nylon - Combo Chronicles #11


This is a great look. Who made the strap?


----------



## Thee (Jan 10, 2015)

Honestly, I can't remember wear I got that one!


----------



## Recondriver (Jul 25, 2020)

NicoD said:


> I am closer than both of you: 5398. Got the watch 4 weeks ago, from a French AD.
> 
> On a side note, I swaped the blue rubber with an UncleSeiko tropic, and - Bam! - insta-love.
> 
> View attachment 15454872


Yes! As nice as the provided blue Seiko rubber strap is, the black tropic completes the package. Uncle Seiko got it right! Great pic...enjoy!


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Any chance someone here has a Crown and Buckle Chevron strap in stone or obsidian to throw on the 143 for a pic?


Here's a pic from a few days ago with a C&B stone. Sorry about all the red  


smkader said:


> Took the 143 off of the bracelet to give it a go on a Crown and Buckle Stone Chevron. I might be a bracelet person, but man does this guy look good on a strap. A week in and I'm already thinking this one is a keeper.
> View attachment 15438061


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

smkader said:


> Here's a pic from a few days ago with a C&B stone. Sorry about all the red


Whenever smkader endorses the C&B Chevron Stone, I feel obliged to reply to concur that it ought to be a core strap in everyone's 143 rotation 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _illmatic_ (Jan 30, 2020)

Just picked it up and can't stop looking at it. It looks great in pictures and video but man, those don't do it justice.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Here is a link to my review 


















Boatswain Reviews : Seiko SPB143J1 - 1965 Diver's...


Seiko SPB143J1 Review - 1965 Diver's Modern Re-Interpretation INTRODUCTION In 1965 Seiko released its first dive watch, the 6217-800/1 AutoMAtic Selfdater, now affectionately known as the "62MAS". Its simple skindiver styled case was characteristic of the era and delivered a for-the-time...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> Whenever smkader endorses the C&B Chevron Stone, I feel obliged to reply to concur that it ought to be a core strap in everyone's 143 rotation
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I swear they aren't paying me to sing its praises!


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

What stores in the USA have the 143? I'm trying to find it.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

SPB143 with OEM black rubber strap swapped







from the SPB147. Imo, the SPB147 cappuccinno looks better with the OEM bracelet and the SPB143 should come with the black rubber strap instead.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

KoolKat said:


> SPB143 with OEM black rubber strap swapped
> View attachment 15456347
> from the SPB147. Imo, the SPB147 cappuccinno looks better with the OEM bracelet and the SPB143 should come with the black rubber strap instead.


That's the money. The grey on black is more like the original, which was generally only found on a black strap. I wonder if a dark brown rubber strap, ISOfrane style, would have been better for the Cappuccino?


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## rexet (Oct 28, 2011)

sigma812 said:


> Somebody here posted they had a 47xx number. Not sure if anyone has a higher number.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Mine is 50XX. Bought in France 2 weeks ago


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

Nato and water goes quite well together - to my surprise.
When I get out of the water I don't feel like I am wearing a wet wrist band. Or maybe just a tiny bit but it did not bother me. And it dries pretty quickly.


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

For the last seven months I have worn Tudor BB58,Tudor GMT,Tudor S&G,Omega 42mm Planet Ocean,New model white dial Omega Seamaster and Rolex Sub.I received my first compliment on a watch this year at the doctors office.Actually two separate compliments.I was wearing my 143 on black rubber.Go figure...........


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

tchristen said:


> Nato and water goes quite well together - to my surprise.
> When I get out of the water I don't feel like I am wearing a wet wrist band. Or maybe just a tiny bit but it did not bother me. And it dries pretty quickly.
> 
> View attachment 15456444


Awesome! 

In its element


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

MisterTom said:


> For the last seven months I have worn Tudor BB58,Tudor GMT,Tudor S&G,Omega 42mm Planet Ocean,New model white dial Omega Seamaster and Rolex Sub.I received my first compliment on a watch this year at the doctors office.Actually two separate compliments.I was wearing my 143 on black rubber.Go figure...........


Which one do you most enjoy wearing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

Steeltown said:


> Which one do you most enjoy wearing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SPB147


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Awesome!
> 
> In its element


Thank you, Boatswain!


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Time for me to part this thread, just sold my SPB143 today. Every time I convince myself to get a dive watch, i end up flipping it soon after asking myself why I got another diver watch, hopefully I don’t fall for it again. I just find them to chunky for 200m water resistance and a rotating timing bezel I never use, I think I’ll stick with field watches that offer the same water resistance. The accuracy of the movement didn’t help the cause , never had that bad of accuracy fresh out the box from any of my swiss or german watches. I will miss the dial and lume, that’s for sure but i’ll continue my watch journey without a seiko for a little while. Thanks again to all the posters of this thread for your insight and guidance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

If anyone is interested in an bnib SBDC 107 shoot me a PM.


----------



## phuque99 (Sep 10, 2020)

Tanjecterly said:


> Trying out my new Joseph Bonnie strap. Not sure why it has three keepers.


You're supposed to use either that 2 small keeper or just the big one.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Just landed. Late to the party since I haven't been paying much attention to the watch world recently. I didn't find out about Seiko releasing this line until mid August.

I came close to picking up an SLA017 back in 2017 but didn't pull the trigger. As soon as I saw this release I was completely sold. Tried finding a 149 first as blue dials are my favorite. However, I am also a sucker for gilt as well as brown dials. As it turned out, the 147/105 happened to be easier to source so I jumped on it.

Not disappointed at all. I don't get hung up on accuracy, and am fairly forgiving when it comes to bezel alignment, so I had zero reservations about picking one up based on feedback I had read/watched.

Size for me is spot on. I was actually surprised by the bezel width which looks much thinner to me in person than pretty much all of the images I have seen.

Biggest downside for me was that it didn't come on the bracelet. Will probably try to pick one up at some point.

Very excited Seiko released these along with the spb151/153 which I will probably end up adding at some point as well.

Cheers,

Casey



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Love this. Dimensions perfected.
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

Quick update on accuracy:
I have been quite active the last 4 days. Went hiking in the mountains for 2 days including submerging my watch in icy cold glacier stream, stand up paddle and swimming 1 day, running and mountain biking 1day. With temperature and altitude variances from 10-25 degree Celsius, and 500m-2500m altitude.

Sync with atomic clock Sept 15 8:30am, today Sept 19 8:30am: -3spd (cumulative).

*This means my SPB149 is running at -1.33 spd in high outdoor activity. This is unbelievable.*

If things don't change much over time, this is my most accurate watch in my collection.









Black & White is always beautiful!


----------



## remkow (Dec 13, 2015)

Well, I'm now well over a month in. Between 1.5-2sec+ each day, every day, over 6 weeks now. Like you, most accurate watch I own... which I wasn't expecting of course, but I'll take it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mine has been a steady +5 seconds per day.


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

143 on nato with el gato *****.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

This morning is the first time I saw it in day light. A guy could get lost in that dial. Haha.

I'm not a fan of faux patina and am happy to see, as a number of reviews mentioned, the colors Seiko chose for the lume and bezel markers does not come across that way at all. Goes really nicely with the watch.

Think it's got the vintage vibe without looking like it's trying too hard.

My Dog Callie wanted to know if it matches her eyes 

Have a great one!

Cheers,

Casey


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

tchristen said:


> Quick update on accuracy:
> I have been quite active the last 4 days. Went hiking in the mountains for 2 days including submerging my watch in icy cold glacier stream, stand up paddle and swimming 1 day, running and mountain biking 1day. With temperature and altitude variances from 10-25 degree Celsius, and 500m-2500m altitude.
> 
> Sync with atomic clock Sept 15 8:30am, today Sept 19 8:30am: -3spd (cumulative).
> ...


Beautiful pic!

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Sunburst on a soccer field.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

kca said:


> Beautiful pic!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


Agreed, these are awesome. Sunlight makes these come alive (but they are hard to photo in dull light, which will be a challenge for me over the next six months!)


----------



## Riverman (May 15, 2020)

Awaiting delivery of a 149 next week. I had been on the look out for a blue dialled diver to accompany my black dial BB58. Went to look at a blue dialled 58 at my Tudor AD but the bezel was poorly aligned so I passed. Then I remembered reading about these new Seiko's earlier in the year. Couldn't find one in Belgium but located one in France and nabbed it. While my BB58 will continue to serve as a dressier diver, I'm looking forward to incorporating the 149 into my rotation for weekend wear. Heck, I might even take it into the sea!


----------



## chris838 (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Riverman said:


> Awaiting delivery of a 149 next week. I had been on the look out for a blue dialled diver to accompany my black dial BB58. Went to look at a blue dialled 58 at my Tudor AD but the bezel was poorly aligned so I passed. Then I remembered reading about these new Seiko's earlier in the year. Couldn't find one in Belgium but located one in France and nabbed it. While my BB58 will continue to serve as a dressier diver, I'm looking forward to incorporating the 149 into my rotation for weekend wear. Heck, I might even take it into the sea!


Bb58 and 149mas are Perfect companions! Great choice!

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

I've had the green 153 willard for a while now, swung by my local jewelry store. AD to multiple brands and they had 2 of the 147's and 3 149LE's. Left with the 147 and so far like it more than the 153
























Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck13 said:


> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


your pics really bring out the blue


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

xj4sonx said:


> I've had the green 153 willard for a while now, swung by my local jewelry store. AD to multiple brands and they had 2 of the 147's and 3 149LE's. Left with the 147 and so far like it more than the 153
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great!


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

tchristen said:


> Tried bracelet for the first time and went for a hike in the Swiss Alps today.
> 
> Going muted blue-grey to indigo blue when the sunlight hits the dial in full brightness.
> Its like having another watch ;-)
> ...


absolutely stunning views!


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Here is a link to my review
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FINALLY!!


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Ok guys so I finally went to my AD to see what they had in stock: 

149 sold out, won’t be getting any more 
143 sold out, more incoming 
147 they had two left in stock. And by god, I’m pretty sure Im going to get it now. In person it’s soooooooo much nicer than any pictures I’ve seen. I’ve been set since day 1 on the 143, but after seeing the 147 in person that’s the one. Too bad ill have to source the bracelet... or maybe I’ll try strapcode once they release their version (hoping third times the charm with them as the first 2 SC didn’t go so well) 

The thing wears absolutely INCREDIBLE on wrist. Also the 147 I saw had no QC issues.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

KoolKat said:


> SPB143 with OEM black rubber strap swapped
> View attachment 15456347
> from the SPB147. Imo, the SPB147 cappuccinno looks better with the OEM bracelet and the SPB143 should come with the black rubber strap instead.


can you please post a few pics of the 147 on bracelet?! Thanks!


----------



## rexet (Oct 28, 2011)

Is the 149 LE hard to find in your country? In France it is still largely available in at least 3 different online shop that offers 10% welcome discount.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

kca said:


> This morning is the first time I saw it in day light. A guy could get lost in that dial. Haha.
> 
> I'm not a fan of faux patina and am happy to see, as a number of reviews mentioned, the colors Seiko chose for the lume and bezel markers does not come across that way at all. Goes really nicely with the watch.
> 
> ...


Good choice. IMO the SPB147, or cappuccino as some call it, has a nice vintage feel. The gilt accents are subtle without overbearing. It has a character on its own and I am really loving it. Heres mine on bracelet which I posted earlier.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

It's a keeper!

Thanks to Arizona Fine Time for such a stunning timepiece (their last in stock as of this writing). Last Seiko I'll ever want. This one ticks all the boxes. IMHO, it's best on a NATO or rubber strap. Looks great on a waffle or tropic!

broonzbane


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

broonzbane said:


> It's a keeper!
> 
> Thanks to Arizona Fine Time for such a stunning timepiece (their last in stock as of this writing). Last Seiko I'll ever want. This one ticks all the boxes. IMHO, it's best on a NATO or rubber strap. Looks great on a waffle or tropic!
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Predictabilly said:


> FINALLY!!


Right?!



Been a long time since my first post to start this thread to getting it out 

So will you be scooping up that 147?!


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

Apologies if this has been covered previously.

I have a 149. 3XXX

I was just looking at the dial and the case back and noticed something interesting.

On the dial it says 6r35–00k0 r2

on the case back it says 6r35-00WO

does anyone know why it’s different.

purchased from very well know AD on preorder.


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Im trying to buy this 143. How do I find an AD that has it in the states?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Right?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be getting the 147 eventually, but not right now.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Will not bother compering these 2. The Tactico wins hands down.
Chevron straps today, black blue for the 149.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Apologies for dusty pics


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Apologies for dusty pics
> View attachment 15461273


How does the Tactico beat the 149?


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Congrats!


Thanks, Boatswain! It actually arrived on the day your review dropped. I've been checking on this thread periodically for the past few months in attempts to convince myself to snatch one of these beauties up.

I finally pulled the trigger and paid for the 2-day shipping. On the morning of it's arrival, I thought to myself, 'You know? I don't remember seeing Boatswain's review of this watch. In fact, I don't even know if he bought the damned thing yet!"

So, thinking you'd be an early adopter, I went back to the beginning of the thread and combed through EVERY PAGE one-by-one looking for:

a) your announcement that you bought the watch
b) the link to your review

Lo and behold, you WERE NOT an early adopter, damn you! It was tedious work, LOL! And I must have glossed over the post in which you announced your decision to buy. But eventually DID find the link to review...

It was the last post on the last page of the thread. Hilarious!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

broonzbane said:


> Thanks, Boatswain! It actually arrived on the day your review dropped. I've been checking on this thread periodically for the past few months in attempts to convince myself to snatch one of these beauties up.
> 
> I finally pulled the trigger and paid for the 2-day shipping. On the morning of it's arrival, I thought to myself, 'You know? I don't remember seeing Boatswain's review of this watch. In fact, I don't even know if he bought the damned thing yet!"
> 
> ...




Sorry!

I was an early adopter in spirit but had lined things up with an AD that got stock much later than Japan and some of the others worldwide. I was playing The patient long game. I am happy with how it worked out on my end though. 

Glad you got yours in though and are happy with it!


----------



## sirep (Aug 28, 2019)

Tanjecterly said:


> How does the Tactico beat the 149?


I'm curious about this as well. Looking at aesthetics and overall dimensions between the two, my vote goes to the Seiko.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> How does the Tactico beat the 149?


I think he was being ironic and joking. I mean, no one would dare to come to our little fanboi-theatre here and say something like this and actually being earnest about it.

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

Enjoying the last summer feeling here in Switzerland. Weather is expected to turn cold and rainy by mid week.









Found this nice banana tree in the garden of the hotel where we stayed last weekend.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> Trying out my new Joseph Bonnie strap. Not sure why it has three keepers.
> View attachment 15454965
> View attachment 15454967
> View attachment 15454968


Looks great. How long did it take for them to ship it to you? I ordered two weeks ago today and have not received a shipping notice or anything else yet.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

It took around three almost four weeks from France (?) to me on the East Coast of the US. No tracking, just an email stating they were shipping. Of course, I emailed them a couple of days before I got it to ask if they could track shipping with no response.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> It took around three almost four weeks from France (?) to me on the East Coast of the US. No tracking, just an email stating they were shipping. Of course, I emailed them a couple of days before I got it to ask if they could track shipping with no response.


That's immensely helpful. Thanks.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

I may be the only one experiencing this, but normal Seiko spring bars were a little too small and shifted/clicked for my 143. Put a set of 1.2 mm tips in today and no more shifting/clicking.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> I think he was being ironic and joking. I mean, no one would dare to come to our little fanboi-theatre here and say something like this and actually being earnest about it.
> 
> Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.


Maybe, maybe not. Still waiting to hear the conclusive evidence though. Of course, it won't be looks, because that's only subjective.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> How does the Tactico beat the 149?


Hi T ,
I like the seiko's, I bought 2 of them, 147, 149 and owning them for a couple of months with constant wearing, the Tactico I have for a few years
Case finish, Tactico is better
Bezel, Tactico better
Bezel action, Tactico on par with Breitlings, seikos not even close.
Crown, Tactico smother and signed
Water resistant, Tactico 500mt Seiko 200mt
Dial, very close, tactico is printed but so sharp and thick, Seiko is applied.
movement, Tactico ETA 2824, adjusted and refined, Seiko 6r35
Accuracy , Tactico +2 sec per day from new and after a few years still the same. Seiko + 11sec per day 
Power reserve, is where the Seiko shines. 70, Tactico 42
Lume, again Tactico is slightly better.
Caseback, Tactico is better.
Limited edition, Seiko 5500. Tactico 169 
bracelet, about the same, tactico also came with a top quality leather strap which was numbered to the watch And a couple of cheap natos.
If you would like pictures to demonstrate I can supply
Cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

not to mention Price, packeging. And CUSTOMER SERVICE.
I contacted Tactico/Crepas last year enquiring about a mesh bracelet and Ana sent me one free, Seiko AD Seiko boutique London gave me the bracelet with my 147free
G


----------



## Watchman64 (Feb 17, 2018)

Just a pictorial comparison between the 50th Anniversary and the 55th Anniversary diver. Cheers everyone.
















Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Watchman64 said:


> Just a pictorial comparison between the 50th Anniversary and the 55th Anniversary diver. Cheers everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sirep (Aug 28, 2019)

NS1 said:


> I may be the only one experiencing this, but normal Seiko spring bars were a little too small and shifted/clicked for my 143. Put a set of 1.2 mm tips in today and no more shifting/clicking.


Got a link for those spring bars?


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Hi T ,
> I like the seiko's, I bought 2 of them, 147, 149 and owning them for a couple of months with constant wearing, the Tactico I have for a few years
> Case finish, Tactico is better
> Bezel, Tactico better
> ...


This is the first time I have heard about Tactico. Is this one of the micro watch brands hat have popped up in recent years?
You might be right in all your points, but I take Seiko for the brand, heritage and in-house caliber and manufacture.

Vertical watch manufactory is becoming more and more important. The Swatch Group won't deliver ETA movements outside of their group as of 2020 going forward. This will make it much harder for smaller brands which are dependent on ETA movements to play along in the long term.

If you are into micro or smaller brands, why not choose something that have heritage and legacy?

Enicar
Oris
Yema
Fabre-Leuba
Just to name a few.

IMO:
Known brand + ETA : Good (e.g. Tudor prior 2017)
No name brand + ETA: Meh


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

tchristen said:


> This is the first time I have heard about Tactico. Is this one of the micro watch brands hat have popped up in recent years?
> You might be right in all your points, but I take Seiko for the brand, heritage and in-house caliber and manufacture.
> 
> Vertical watch manufactory is becoming more and more important. The Swatch Group won't deliver ETA movements outside of their group as of 2020 going forward. This will make it much harder for smaller brands which are dependent on ETA movements to play along in the long term.
> ...


Hi Tchristen,
Thanks for your advise, however I do have 3 Oris, 1 Yema superman, and recently sold my enicar super compressor.
I also have or had lots of larger brands like 
Omega, Breitling, Rolex, Tudor, Seiko, and lots of micro as well.
But don't get me wrong I love these Seiko, but I do think for the price they could have done 
Much better, like regulate the movement, better packeging, ect, ect.
Both my 147& 149 are keepers in my collection. And have the perfect wearability.
Cheers
G


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Hi Tchristen,
> Thanks for your advise, however I do have 3 Oris, 1 Yema superman, and recently sold my enicar super compressor.
> I also have or had lots of larger brands like
> Omega, Breitling, Rolex, Tudor, Seiko, and lots of micro as well.
> ...


Hey Watchcollector 21!
Fair enough.
But here you were comparing Seiko vs Tactico. Yes, I agree with you, Seiko could have done it much better with their packaging, especially the limited edition, also movement regulation out of the box - although, I got lucky with my SPB149 because it is running very very accurately and within COSC!
I can only speak for myself, I think the price for SPB149 is still fair.

And yet, Tactico is just a no name brand. It is not even Hyundai vs Toyota. It is like - what, its a car??!

Best,
TChristen


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

sirep said:


> Got a link for those spring bars?


Ute watch Company (formerly Toxic Nato's) has them. They have two options, one 2 mm thick and one 2.5 mm thick, both with 1.2 mm ends.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Watchcollector21, thank you for the comparison. I'll check out Tactico myself. 

Enjoy your watches!


----------



## melons (Jul 7, 2012)

NS1 said:


> Ute watch Company (formerly Toxic Nato's) has them. They have two options, one 2 mm thick and one 2.5 mm thick, both with 1.2 mm ends.


Better move fast, he's closing the store at the end of the month.


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

tchristen said:


> Hey Watchcollector 21!
> Fair enough.
> But here you were comparing Seiko vs Tactico. Yes, I agree with you, Seiko could have done it much better with their packaging, especially the limited edition, also movement regulation out of the box - although, I got lucky with my SPB149 because it is running very very accurately and within COSC!
> I can only speak for myself, I think the price for SPB149 is still fair.
> ...


Yeah I've never heard of Tactico outside of this forum. Don't know about their quality. Don't care much for the name, though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

Actually, TACTICO is from CREPAS, which I’ve heard of before but know nothing about 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

Steeltown said:


> Actually, TACTICO is from CREPAS, which I've heard of before but know nothing about
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is Crepas? Is this the Spanish version of French Crêpes? ;-)))


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I had one experience with each (a tactico and a crepas), both were really underwhelming - that’s why I believed it to be a joke. Still believe it, though. 




Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Aged kudu leather strap....


----------



## phuque99 (Sep 10, 2020)

Watchcollector21 said:


> But don't get me wrong I love these Seiko, but I do think for the price they could have done
> Much better, like regulate the movement, better packeging, ect, ect.


Totally agree with this statement. These new 62mas reissue cost about 50% more than mm200 and the bigger sword hand 62mas. Other than 70 hour reserve advantage, its QC and built are on par with its sub-$1000 predecessors.


----------



## Badblood32 (Feb 15, 2020)

jam3s121 said:


> Im trying to buy this 143. How do I find an AD that has it in the states?


Google to find seiko AD in your area and just call them. They probably will take an order from you since many places are sold out / have a small list for them. But you should be able to get it for like 10% off msrp or so!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Badblood32 said:


> Google to find seiko AD in your area and just call them. They probably will take an order from you since many places are sold out / have a small list for them. But you should be able to get it for like 10% off msrp or so!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Thanks, actually found out they started selling out. I'm sure there will be plenty of restocks. Its actually a good thing since I'm torn between this and another piece.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

melons said:


> Better move fast, he's closing the store at the end of the month.


For good?!


----------



## pmjl (Feb 6, 2014)

Can't decide if it's the case shape or the dial color or the lumed indices or all of them driving me crazy 🤩


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Badblood32 said:


> Google to find seiko AD in your area and just call them. They probably will take an order from you since many places are sold out / have a small list for them. But you should be able to get it for like 10% off msrp or so!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


If only 10% you paid too much imo..unless maybe on the 149. Readily available at 20% off, I think someone in here even got offered 25% off.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

phuque99 said:


> Totally agree with this statement. These new 62mas reissue cost about 50% more than mm200 and the bigger sword hand 62mas. Other than 70 hour reserve advantage, its QC and built are on par with its sub-$1000 predecessors.


This keeps being trotted out. Perhaps they're double where you are, in which case your local Seiko importer is taking the mick, but here the prices are only £100 higher.

Rubber strap 147 £900 (2020 price), rubber strap 053 £800 (2017 price) 
Metal bracelet 143 £1,100, metal bracelet £1,000 and so on

I note not much difference in the prices in continental Europe either. Nor is comparing discounts relevant; all else being equal (which it rarely is) the older, larger watches get discounted more because they've been around a few years already and are arguably less wearable.


----------



## phuque99 (Sep 10, 2020)

One-Seventy said:


> This keeps being trotted out. Perhaps they're double where you are, in which case your local Seiko importer is taking the mick, but here the prices are only £100 higher.


Look no further than the sponsor of this very Seiko forum, Gnomon Watches. The prices for 143 and 051 are clearly listed for comparison! Discounts follow the same ratio.

After doing some currency conversion, I think UK dealers have over-charged for the 051/053 back in 2017. Hence the 143/147 may sound like a "bargain" in UK but they are overpriced for its quality in Asia.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

phuque99 said:


> Look no further than the sponsor of this very Seiko forum, Gnomon Watches. The prices for 143 and 051 are clearly listed for comparison! Discounts follow the same ratio.
> 
> After doing some currency conversion, I think UK dealers have over-charged for the 051/053 back in 2017. Hence the 143/147 may sound like a "bargain" in UK but they are overpriced for its quality in Asia.


Overpriced? You all must be kidding!

Here in Switzerland retail price for

SPB149: *CHF 1.599* = GBP 1.365 = EUR 1.485 = US$ 1.743
SPB143 (with bracelet): *CHF 1.499* = GBP 1.279 = EUR 1.393 = US$ 1.635
(exchange rate as of today)

No discount or whatsoever!


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

phuque99 said:


> Look no further than the sponsor of this very Seiko forum, Gnomon Watches. The prices for 143 and 051 are clearly listed for comparison! Discounts follow the same ratio.
> 
> After doing some currency conversion, I think UK dealers have over-charged for the 051/053 back in 2017. Hence the 143/147 may sound like a "bargain" in UK but they are overpriced for its quality in Asia.


That's at one store, and I was referring to the RRPs set by the importer. The 147 is routinely available here for a hair over £700 and that's decent value, even compared to the Swiss. In three year's time discounts will be deeper, too, so perhaps it's best to wait until they've both sat in the market for a while. FWIW the 051 and 053 are no longer listed on some European Seiko sites, including the UK and Germany, and what's left in the supply chain is being remaindered.

I guess you can put it this way: I understand the predicament that some buyers are in, facing significant premiums for a newer watch they don't think is worth it, about as well as they understand that I don't have that predicament .


----------



## Badblood32 (Feb 15, 2020)

Predictabilly said:


> If only 10% you paid too much imo..unless maybe on the 149. Readily available at 20% off, I think someone in here even got offered 25% off.


I did in fact get 20%, wasn't sure how aggressive that was by my AD considering the demand currently. I really meant to say 10 % off at a minimum

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

One-Seventy said:


> In three year's time discounts will be deeper, too, so perhaps it's best to wait until they've both sat in the market for a while. FWIW the 051 and 053 are no longer listed on some European Seiko sites, including the UK and Germany, and what's left in the supply chain is being remaindered.
> 
> I guess you can put it this way: I understand the predicament that some buyers are in, facing significant premiums for a newer watch they don't think is worth it, about as well as they understand that I don't have that predicament .


Or it could go the other way round.
With Seiko prices on the rise for new and vintage watches, maybe you better get one now before it is too late. Especially the limited editions. Only my guess but I don't have a crystal ball to predict the future.

Maybe it is time to change your mindset that Seiko is cheap.
They have been underrated for way too long.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

Badblood32 said:


> I did in fact get 20%, wasn't sure how aggressive that was by my AD considering the demand currently. I really meant to say 10 % off at a minimum
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


If I were Seiko - or any other watch brand - I would never allow this, certainly not from ADs. This only damages the brand.

5-8% discount maybe if you pay in cash or buy several watches.
20% or more is just not serious. Not at this price point IMO.


----------



## Badblood32 (Feb 15, 2020)

tchristen said:


> If I were Seiko - or any other watch brand - I would never allow this, certainly not from ADs. This only damages the brand.
> 
> 5-8% discount maybe if you pay in cash or buy several watches.
> 20% or more is just not serious. Not at this price point IMO.


I don't know, I mean it's pretty common for a lot of brands. Same shop is omega AD and offers 15-20% off for speedy or seamaster. I don't think any worse of the brands. Then again, it might just be an aggressive AD trying to keep my business.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

Badblood32 said:


> I don't know, I mean it's pretty common for a lot of brands. Same shop is omega AD and offers 15-20% off for speedy or seamaster. I don't think any worse of the brands. Then again, it might just be an aggressive AD trying to keep my business.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


May I raise the question: do you prefer to have a watch at 20% discount where every Joe can buy, or do you prefer to have a watch that is more expensive, and not every Joe can own?

Rolex, Patek, AP etc. are very good example. ZERO discount and people still want them like crazy!
I know it is Marketing (not only), but it works. Human psychology is quite easy to be tricked.

Big discounts and sales works best for commodity goods. But less so for higher end or luxury brands.


----------



## Badblood32 (Feb 15, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Badblood32 (Feb 15, 2020)

tchristen said:


> May I raise the question: do you prefer to have a watch at 20% discount where every Joe can buy, or do you prefer to have a watch that is more expensive, and not every Joe can own?
> 
> Rolex, Patek, AP etc. are very good example. ZERO discount and people still want them like crazy!
> I know it is Marketing (not only), but it works. Human psychology is quite easy to be tricked.
> ...


Yeah, I know what you mean. But as someone that also collects sneakers, I'm pretty burned out on the whole exclusivity and attractiveness thing. I'm starting to lean more towards readily available stuff. My next big purchase will be a speedy rather than say, a rolex sports watch, specifically because I can walk into an AD and get one without having to go online and hunt for a model, while trying to minimize how much over msrp I am willing to pay. For brands like Patek I think it is a little different because they are ultra luxury, upper echelon. Whereas seiko is certainly entry level and brands like omega (even Rolex)) are more standard tier luxury brands. So for me, brands that not ultra luxury brands, I do not care about the fact that ADs are able to discount them or that they are found on the grey market for cheaper and what not. I just want to be able to purchase what I like. Like the spb143, which is a great watch at a great price. Getting a discount on it just sweetens the deal!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

Badblood32 said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean. But as someone that also collects sneakers, I'm pretty burned out on the whole exclusivity and attractiveness thing. I'm starting to lean more towards readily available stuff. My next big purchase will be a speedy rather than say, a rolex sports watch, specifically because I can walk into an AD and get one without having to go online and hunt for a model, while trying to minimize how much over msrp I am willing to pay. For brands like Patek I think it is a little different because they are ultra luxury, upper echelon. Whereas seiko is certainly entry level and brands like omega (even Rolex)) are more standard tier luxury brands. So for me, brands that not ultra luxury brands, I do not care about the fact that ADs are able to discount them or that they are found on the grey market for cheaper and what not. I just want to be able to purchase what I like. Like the spb143, which is a great watch at a great price. Getting a discount on it just sweetens the deal!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I fully understand you.

I try again.
Example: You bought the new Volkswagen Golf for lets say US$ 30K retail but got a huge 20% discount. So you paid US$24K. Your neighbour asked you, Oh what a nice car. How much did you pay? What do you say? 24, 26, or more?
Maybe you are an honest chap and will say 24 and what bargain you got. But frankly, most of us tend do say a little bit more than what we have paid, no?
Why?

PS: sorry if this is a little bit off topic. However, I think if we talked about price and value perception, it is important to throw in the psychological aspect too.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

tchristen said:


> Hey Watchcollector 21!
> Fair enough.
> But here you were comparing Seiko vs Tactico. Yes, I agree with you, Seiko could have done it much better with their packaging, especially the limited edition, also movement regulation out of the box - although, I got lucky with my SPB149 because it is running very very accurately and within COSC!
> I can only speak for myself, I think the price for SPB149 is still fair.
> ...





tchristen said:


> Hey Watchcollector 21!
> Fair enough.
> But here you were comparing Seiko vs Tactico. Yes, I agree with you, Seiko could have done it much better with their packaging, especially the limited edition, also movement regulation out of the box - although, I got lucky with my SPB149 because it is running very very accurately and within COSC!
> I can only speak for myself, I think the price for SPB149 is still fair.
> ...


totally agree with you T,
Seiko achievements are probably unrivalled by any other watch company, Seiko is Seiko.
No comparison in company's or brand name no comparison at all.
Except for one fact.
Tactico TC2 is a better watch then Seiko 149j1 
Cheers 
G


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

tchristen said:


> I fully understand you.
> 
> I try again.
> Example: You bought the new Volkswagen Golf for lets say US$ 30K retail but got a huge 20% discount. So you paid US$24K. Your neighbour asked you, Oh what a nice car. How much did you pay? What do you say? 24, 26, or more?
> ...


Unless it's the wife asking...

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

winstoda said:


> Unless it's the wife asking...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Sooo true, LOL )


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

_my 2 for today, started with the Oris changed to the 149 during afternoon/evening.





















_


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Watchcollector21 said:


> totally agree with you T,
> Seiko achievements are probably unrivalled by any other watch company, Seiko is Seiko.
> No comparison in company's or brand name no comparison at all.
> Except for one fact.
> Tactico TC2 is a better watch then Seiko 149j1


Aye, but you have to look at it to tell the time


----------



## phuque99 (Sep 10, 2020)

tchristen said:


> Or it could go the other way round.
> With Seiko prices on the rise for new and vintage watches, maybe you better get one now before it is too late. Especially the limited editions. Only my guess but I don't have a crystal ball to predict the future.
> 
> Maybe it is time to change your mindset that Seiko is cheap.
> They have been underrated for way too long.


Don't get me wrong, I love Seiko watches for what they are and I don't mind them moving up the price and status chain.

The one and only problem with 143/147 is that its price does not commensurate with production quality. Some of the defects discussed earlier on this thread is case in point.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looking massive here.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

tchristen said:


> They have been underrated for way too long.


Seikos have never been underrated, they commanded a lower price because their entry level watches had mediocre movements, mineral glass, poorly made bracelets, which resulted in an entire cottage industry in aftermarket crystal and bracelet upgrades to fix these deficiencies. Not to mention the poor quality standards for alignment, movement accuracy, etc. They survive because they have a number of iconic designs and they have an excellent heritage, but they get away with things few other brands can.


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

Quick question for the SPB gang here to break up the civil war we are experiencing :: ducks ::.

For a quick release strap like this one (Black FKM Rubber Quick Release Watch Band | B & R Bands) - are these plug and play with our SPBs? Or do I need slimmer Seiko spring bars to 'insert' into these? A bit confused as to what to do here.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

guysmiles said:


> Quick question for the SPB gang here to break up the civil war we are experiencing :: ducks ::.
> 
> For a quick release strap like this one (Black FKM Rubber Quick Release Watch Band | B & R Bands) - are these plug and play with our SPBs? Or do I need slimmer Seiko spring bars to 'insert' into these? A bit confused as to what to do here.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I can double check as that's essentially the same strap i am currently running.

I've got Ute watch slim fat bars in now. I doubt a standard fat bar will fit but I'll check tomorrow if I can.


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks B!

Was about to update my post with a picture, to follow in your tradition. So here it is with a C&B Chevron. Excuse the date! I generally never update the date on my watches.


----------



## sirep (Aug 28, 2019)

I’m wanting to try a Strapcode clasp on on the bracelet but am finding out I’m going to need a particular size spring bar as the stock ones fall out of the clasp, and the ones that came with the clasp are too thick to fit the bracelet. What’s a good resource for spring bars? It’s looking like I need 18mm x 1.5mm with a 1.1mm-1.2mm tip.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

phuque99 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love Seiko watches for what they are and I don't mind them moving up the price and status chain.
> 
> The one and only problem with 143/147 is that its price does not commensurate with production quality. Some of the defects discussed earlier on this thread is case in point.


Following this forum I hear some negative aspects but also many positive comments of people who have good to almost perfect samples. So what is the take here?

In order to quantify one must create a report list of bad vs good samples and compare the numbers.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

mleok said:


> Seikos have never been underrated, they commanded a lower price because their entry level watches had mediocre movements, mineral glass, poorly made bracelets, which resulted in an entire cottage industry in aftermarket crystal and bracelet upgrades to fix these deficiencies. Not to mention the poor quality standards for alignment, movement accuracy, etc. They survive because they have a number of iconic designs and they have an excellent heritage, but they get away with things few other brands can.


This QC issues, bezel misalignment and not accurate movement is coming up again and again.
Like other watch brands don't have QC problems. Rolex Subs have misaligned bezel as well, movement that needs to go back to service because they are not within COSC etc. etc.

Don't get me wrong, I am not a Seiko Fanboy.
The SPB149 is my first Seiko. And let me tell you why I pulled the trigger. I have a strong bias to Swiss watches and never found Seiko - or any other Non-Swiss brand - to be good enough. Seiko entry level watches are and look cheap, visually not attractive for my taste. Their vintage iconic pieces are attractive but prices have skyrocketed in recent years (and good samples hard to find). And owning a lot of Swiss vintage watches, I want something new from Seiko.

Moving forward to 2020. With the launch of re-issued and LE 62MAS it is a different game now.
I usually rotate my watches every 1-3 days. But since I got my SPB149 it has been on my wrist for almost 3 weeks. I still cannot believe how much I like this Seiko! My Rolexes, Omegas and IWC are untouched in the box since then.

Maybe it is time to leave the past behind and move forward. Time is changing for Seiko - in a good way IMO.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

tchristen said:


> Like other watch brands don't have QC problems. Rolex Subs have misaligned bezel as well, movement that needs to go back to service because they are not within COSC etc. etc.


No other brand I know of has as many quality issues as Seiko. To the extent that Seiya Japan feels the need to put the following blanket disclaimer on every Seiko listing on their website, "The chapter ring and index & bezel index and face index not being aligned perfectly." Any mass manufactuered product will occasionally have quality lapses, but Rolex will fix watches with those issues, whereas because of the lax quality and accuracy standards that Seiko has even on their midrange watches, many of Seiko's lapses are considered to be "within acceptable tolerances."

I grew up wearing Seikos, so I have a soft spot for them, and want them to continue to succeed. I have no issue with them increasing their prices, but the price point they are expanding into is highly competitive, and the market expectations are simply higher than they were even a decade ago. If you're comparing a modern Seiko to a bunch of vintage Rolexes, Omegas, and IWCs, then sure, the modern Seiko is very well made in comparison, but compared to a contemporary watch, it's okay at best. I'm glad you got lucky with yours, but there's a reason why numerous people on this thread recommend purchasing the SPB14X from a brick and mortar AD, so that one can examine it in the metal for misalignments and serious accuracy issues.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

mleok said:


> If you're comparing a modern Seiko to a bunch of vintage Rolexes, Omegas, and IWCs, then sure, the modern Seiko is very well made in comparison, but compared to a contemporary watch, it's okay at best. I'm glad you got lucky with yours, but there's a reason why numerous people on this thread recommend purchasing the SPB14X from a brick and mortar AD, so that one can examine it in the metal for misalignments and serious accuracy issues.


You are right, I was comparing my vintage Rolexes & Co with the SPB149.

But let me make one last comment to end this argument.
Recently I tried a Rolex 116610, 114060, Omega Seamaster Co-Axial, modern Hamilton and Rado - and they all feel kinda cheap on my wrist. Cannot tell you why. Maybe they lack of this vintage touch that I love.
The SPB149, not at all.

Watches - like cars - are at the end of the day a personal matter. If you like them you will be willing to pay the price and live the short comings.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

tchristen said:


> You are right, I was comparing my vintage Rolexes & Co with the SPB149.
> 
> But let me make one last comment to end this argument.
> Recently I tried a Rolex 116610, 114060, Omega Seamaster Co-Axial, modern Hamilton and Rado - and they all feel kinda cheap on my wrist. Cannot tell you why. Maybe they lack of this vintage touch that I love.
> ...


I'll tell you why you felt that way, as you say, you like the vintage aesthetic, which is why the rest of your collection is full of vintage watches. The SPB149 does a better job of capturing that, while still offering some of the benefits of a modern watch. That's the same reason why I like my burgundy Tudor Black Bay. The six digit Submariners lack that vintage aesthetic. As for the Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial, I didn't like the extremely wide polished center link on the bracelet and the polished lugs, which I why I ended up getting this Seamaster 300 instead.

Again, I can understand why you like the aesthetics of the SPB149, the 62MAS is the one iconic Seiko design that I really like. But, as I've said before, objectively, the watch suffers from lax quality standards that are unacceptable in a modern watch at the price it is asking. This is not to say I won't end up buying a SPB143 if I can get it at a discount, and the AD is willing to send me QC photos to ensure that it doesn't suffer from misalignment issues, but all full retail price for a chance at the Seiko lottery, there are other watches I would rather buy first.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

mleok said:


> I'll tell you why you felt that way, as you say, you like the vintage aesthetic, which is why the rest of your collection is full of vintage watches. The SPB149 does a better job of capturing that, while still offering some of the benefits of a modern watch. That's the same reason why I like my burgundy Tudor Black Bay. The six digit Submariners lack that vintage aesthetic. As for the Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial, I didn't like the extremely wide polished center link on the bracelet and the polished lugs, which I why I ended up getting this Seamaster 300 instead.
> 
> Again, I can understand why you like the aesthetics of the SPB149, the 62MAS is the one iconic Seiko design that I really like. But, as I've said before, objectively, the watch suffers from lax quality standards that are unacceptable in a modern watch at the price it is asking. This is not to say I won't end up buying a SPB143 if I can get it at a discount, and the AD is willing to send me QC photos to ensure that it doesn't suffer from misalignment issues, but all full retail price for a chance at the Seiko lottery, there are other watches I would rather buy first.
> 
> View attachment 15466451


You speak out of my heart, thank you! 

Let's hope Seiko will improve QC and after sales service in the future.

I love Omega Seamaster 300. Unfortunately 42mm too big for my small wrist.


----------



## phuque99 (Sep 10, 2020)

guysmiles said:


> Quick question for the SPB gang here to break up the civil war we are experiencing :: ducks ::.
> 
> For a quick release strap like this one (Black FKM Rubber Quick Release Watch Band | B & R Bands) - are these plug and play with our SPBs? Or do I need slimmer Seiko spring bars to 'insert' into these? A bit confused as to what to do here.


The quick release bars are "loose" on the SPB. You can slide in the slim fat (or fat slim) bars into the strap for better lug fit. Original Seiko fat bars "may" fit with some silicone lube, but I'm not going to try on mine.



tchristen said:


> Watches - like cars - are at the end of the day a personal matter. If you like them you will be willing to pay the price and live the short comings.


Totally agree with this statement-QC feedback should not be suppressed here. They will provide general sentiments for potential buyers to make an informed purchase decision, especially making an up close and personal alignment and quality check at a physical shop.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

The percussion section is right - Seiko does get away with it, to a degree. They get away with it because they look good, and looks are important when you're looking at things. Sure, I could buy an instantly forgettable Tissot for a slightly lower price that would have similar specs and possibly better timekeeping (maybe, dunno - I don't pray at the altar of ETA and never will) or for a bit more money, a Mido something or other. Can you picture it? I can't. It was designed last week, and will be gone by the end of next year. SwatchCo makes dozens of generic, Insta-Forget™ watches with no discernible design characteristic.

Some may hate Seiko for making watches sloppily and hate people for buying them and accepting this (although this forum is full of stories of people rejecting them, including me...) but until there is competition, it won't change. 

I see the Oris Diver 65 - with lesser specs, a fragile bezel and a crown that I'd only want to use once - is now at £1,500 retail. Think we'll be here for a while yet


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

Throw in a picture to "break" the QC discussion ;-)

Could be a watch from the 60s, no?


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

tchristen said:


> I fully understand you.
> 
> I try again.
> Example: You bought the new Volkswagen Golf for lets say US$ 30K retail but got a huge 20% discount. So you paid US$24K. Your neighbour asked you, Oh what a nice car. How much did you pay? What do you say? 24, 26, or more?
> ...


For a longer time, i did not read such bs I'm here. Sorry to break it to you, but I feel offended by this. Triggered somehow. In no way I want to be included into your subgroup of „most of us". 
I hope, we have a huge misunderstanding here, and I am ready to adjust my opinion, but based on your last 3-4 posts, this reads like a role-model nouveau-rich Statement.

We seem to like similar watches, but for very different reasons.

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> For a longer time, i did not read such bs I'm here. Sorry to break it to you, but I feel offended by this. Triggered somehow. In no way I want to be included into your subgroup of „most of us".
> I hope, we have a huge misunderstanding here, and I am ready to adjust my opinion, but based on your last 3-4 posts, this reads like a role-model nouveau-rich Statement.
> 
> We seem to like similar watches, but for very different reasons.
> ...


Sorry if you feel offended. Not my intention.
I don't want to get into a debate because it will lead nowhere. But you definitely got me wrong.
Cheers!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

For the record, Marathon shoulder less spring bars works just fine with the SPB14* with no wiggle on straps. Not so much on bracelets.


----------



## phuque99 (Sep 10, 2020)

Tanjecterly said:


> For the record, Marathon shoulder less spring bars works just fine with the SPB14* with no wiggle on straps. Not so much on bracelets.


Are their tips 1.1mm, suitable for seiko lug holes?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

As I've been trying out all sorts of straps with my SBDC101, here's a summary of 1.1mm-tipped (i.e., Seiko-style tips) spring bar options for SPBs that, collectively, ought to cover any strap you throw at it.

Note: These are just example sellers; you could search using the indicated diameters for other sellers, including those that might offer still other slight size variations.

"Fat" (Seiko-style at both the middle and tips) spring bars: 2.5mm middle, 1.1mm tips:









STANDARD 2.5mm Fat Boy Spring Bars (19mm, 20mm, 22mm)


Accessories for your Vintage Seiko Watches, Divers, Chronographs, Waffle Straps, Bracelets, 6309, 6105, 6139



www.uncleseiko.com





"Pudgy" spring bars: 2.0mm middle, 1.1mm tips:









Replacement Spring Bars For Diver's Watches


This is a set of 3 pieces of KSSFP Spring Bars. They have thicker tips than the usual spring bars and they are designed for diver's watches. The bars themselves are 2mm in diameter, slightly thicker than a regular spring bar. The bar diameter is 2mm and the tips are 1.1mm diameter. While you are...




www.watchgecko.com





"Slim" spring bars: 1.78mm middle, 1.1mm tips (my typical suggestion of Terry at Ute seems to be out of these ATM):









19mm 20mm 22mm 24mm Semi-Heavy 1.78mm / 1.1mm Spring Bar for Seiko Citizen Diver | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 19mm 20mm 22mm 24mm Semi-Heavy 1.78mm / 1.1mm Spring Bar for Seiko Citizen Diver at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





I don't think I've ever come across a "skinny" spring bar of 1.5mm middle, 1.1mm tips. For the one small-bore strap I've paired with my 63MAS, I just carefully shoved the "slims" in there with a spring bar tool, and was able to get them out easily enough the same way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scarab1st (Jan 26, 2018)

I seemed to have found the trick to further "slow down" the +5 spd I've been getting from my 149. If resting it overnight, it sits 12 up; in the morning I wind it about 20-30 times to make up for the lost power reserve. Then I wear it (or leave it again 12 up if I decide to wear a different watch for the day, then I'll give it another 20-30 winds if I'm home midday).

Long story short, 12 up resting position plus keeping the power reserve up (by wearing or winding) works for my 149. Same is true for my SPB127, which also has 6R35. I've had both watches for more than a month now and I've tried this method for the last 7 days and so far, I got +1 to +3 seconds TOTAL.

Cheers!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

phuque99 said:


> Are their tips 1.1mm, suitable for seiko lug holes?


These are 1.78mm at the middle and .88 mm at the tips. Nonetheless they seem to work for me. Maybe I should look more closely to see why they fit for me.

EDIT: Marathon got back to me and said that it is .9mm at the tip.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

scarab1st said:


> I seemed to have found the trick to further "slow down" the +5 spd I've been getting from my 149. If resting it overnight, it sits 12 up; in the morning I wind it about 20-30 times to make up for the lost power reserve. Then I wear it (or leave it again 12 up if I decide to wear a different watch for the day, then I'll give it another 20-30 winds if I'm home midday).
> 
> Long story short, 12 up resting position plus keeping the power reserve up (by wearing or winding) works for my 149. Same is true for my SPB127, which also has 6R35. I've had both watches for more than a month now and I've tried this method for the last 7 days and so far, I got +1 to +3 seconds TOTAL.
> 
> ...


My Willard -X with the 6r35 also loses 2-3 seconds rested 12:00 up overnight. I've also noticed when it's really warm and no AC on it will lose 4-6 seconds in that position so temperature seems to affect the rate also which shouldn't be a surprise.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

scarab1st said:


> I seemed to have found the trick to further "slow down" the +5 spd I've been getting from my 149. If resting it overnight, it sits 12 up; in the morning I wind it about 20-30 times to make up for the lost power reserve. Then I wear it (or leave it again 12 up if I decide to wear a different watch for the day, then I'll give it another 20-30 winds if I'm home midday).
> 
> Long story short, 12 up resting position plus keeping the power reserve up (by wearing or winding) works for my 149. Same is true for my SPB127, which also has 6R35. I've had both watches for more than a month now and I've tried this method for the last 7 days and so far, I got +1 to +3 seconds TOTAL.


Have you tried to keep wearing it when you sleep?
It is funny (not negative) to see what a hassle you are going through to save 2-4 secs per day.
-/+ 5 spd is still a good value IMO. I would be happy with that


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

rcorreale said:


> I've also noticed when it's really warm and no AC on it will lose 4-6 seconds in that position so temperature seems to affect the rate also which shouldn't be a surprise.


I am curious to know the temperature difference and for which period.


----------



## scarab1st (Jan 26, 2018)

tchristen said:


> Have you tried to keep wearing it when you sleep?
> It is funny (not negative) to see what a hassle you are going through to save 2-4 secs per day.
> -/+ 5 spd is still a good value IMO. I would be happy with that


I don't think I'll go through the trouble long term; I'm ok with +5 spd. I just happened to have nothing better to do the last few days. 😁

(Edit: The variance I was getting for my 149 and 127 was +1 to +3 seconds TOTAL for the last 7 days, not +1/+3 seconds PER day.)


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

For my watches than are 5-10 seconds fast--- I just check tbe atomic clock in tbe .morning, pull out the crown for 5-10 seconds, and push in the crown. Problem solved. A fast running watch only needs to be hacked. I don't bother with the positional variance stuff to bring in line. It seems to be A waste of time. So to speak. I would do it on a slow running watch to avoid having to re synchronize the minute hands. Fast running watches have never been an issue for me. Ymmv


----------



## Newbedutchy (May 29, 2020)

The 149 was between +14 and +23 for three last weeks, depending on 24h wearing or not wearing at night. The AD measured and there were even some outliers to +29. Does not seem to be very constant. He was unable to open it so it's back to Seiko again. He offered that meanwhile I could wear something from his collection so I said yeah the LX please. But he meant his personal collection. Nice offer but I am afraid this will trigger the next buy too soon. So back to my 100 euro Pulsar chrono for now. +6 seconds a month.😁 Keep. On. Smiling.


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

ck2k01 said:


> As I've been trying out all sorts of straps with my SBDC101, here's a summary of 1.1mm-tipped (i.e., Seiko-style tips) spring bar options for SPBs that, collectively, ought to cover any strap you throw at it.
> 
> Note: These are just example sellers; you could search using the indicated diameters for other sellers, including those that might offer still other slight size variations.
> 
> ...


Thank you! This should be pinned.


----------



## mg512 (Jun 1, 2020)

I think it’s a beautiful watch but the movement accuracy is so hit and miss it makes it hard to take it seriously at the price point. If they’d tighten that up I’d listen more closely.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

tchristen said:


> I am curious to know the temperature difference and for which period.


I'd just be guessing at the actual temperature but it's very noticeable in feel, I'm guessing at least 10 degrees difference.

Most hot nights we sleep with the AC set to 68 F. Once in a while we bite the bullet to save on the electric bill and leave it off.

I check my timing every morning with watch tracker app and each time the AC was off the amount of loss doubled.

Duration approximately 8 hours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> For my watches than are 5-10 seconds fast--- I just check tbe atomic clock in tbe .morning, pull out the crown for 5-10 seconds, and push in the crown. Problem solved. A fast running watch only needs to be hacked. I don't bother with the positional variance stuff to bring in line. It seems to be A waste of time. So to speak. I would do it on a slow running watch to avoid having to re synchronize the minute hands. Fast running watches have never been an issue for me. Ymmv


Except by using positional variance to keep the timing in check you're saving wear and tear on the crown threads. May not matter to you but it does to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk no


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

rcorreale said:


> I'd just be guessing at the actual temperature but it's very noticeable in feel, I'm guessing at least 10 degrees difference.
> 
> Most hot nights we sleep with the AC set to 68 F. Once in a while we bite the bullet to save on the electric bill and leave it off.
> 
> ...


So 10 degree Fahrenheit difference is like 5.5 degree Celsius. That does not seem much to me that would make a watch movement run slower/faster IMO. Quite interesting.

Because last week I went hiking in the mountains for two days with temperature difference of 10 degree Celsius or 18 Fahrenheit, and my spb149 was running at the same beat.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

tchristen said:


> So 10 degree Fahrenheit difference is like 5.5 degree Celsius. That does not seem much to me that would make a watch movement run slower/faster IMO. Quite interesting.
> 
> Because last week I went hiking in the mountains for two days with temperature difference of 10 degree Celsius or 18 Fahrenheit, and my spb149 was running at the same beat.


Yes, but the watch was on your wrist wasn't it? If so then your point isn't valid as your body temperature will keep the watch temperature more or less stable while going through varying outdoor temps.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

rcorreale said:


> Yes, but the watch was on your wrist wasn't it? If so then your point isn't valid as your body temperature will keep the watch temperature more or less stable while going through varying outdoor temps.


Yes indeed, I was wearing the watch all the time. But do you think that the temperature from my wrist, which was equally exposed to the outdoor temperature, did have such an influence? I would be surprised if it did.

Well, someone in this forum said that Seikos runs best if worn 24h. And my watch just proves that


----------



## Badblood32 (Feb 15, 2020)

boatswain said:


> I can double check as that's essentially the same strap i am currently running.
> 
> I've got Ute watch slim fat bars in now. I doubt a standard fat bar will fit but I'll check tomorrow if I can.


Which strap is this?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Badblood32 said:


> Which strap is this?


It's the Nodus rubber strap.

But really it is the FKM rubber that is now available through other vendors.

Watchgecko carries it as the Zuludiver Zennor.

Excellent strap

Flexible, comfortable, nicely curved. A bit thick, but works well with these models I think.


----------



## Badblood32 (Feb 15, 2020)

boatswain said:


> It's the Nodus rubber strap.
> 
> But really it is the FKM rubber that is now available through other vendors.
> 
> ...


Looks great, thanks! I am still waiting for my AD to get this exact model in, but will probably get the strap now


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

guysmiles said:


> Quick question for the SPB gang here to break up the civil war we are experiencing :: ducks ::.
> 
> For a quick release strap like this one (Black FKM Rubber Quick Release Watch Band | B & R Bands) - are these plug and play with our SPBs? Or do I need slimmer Seiko spring bars to 'insert' into these? A bit confused as to what to do here.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Double checked the stock seiko fat bars.

They don't really fit.

I can get them started in the strap and feels like I could force it through if I really wanted to,but it looked and felt like the rubber was getting stressed.

The toxic NATOs (now Ute) slim fats I am use go in very easily with just a little extra space to spare.

Hope that helps!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

tchristen said:


> Yes indeed, I was wearing the watch all the time. But do you think that the temperature from my wrist, which was equally exposed to the outdoor temperature, did have such an influence? I would be surprised if it did.
> 
> Well, someone in this forum said that Seikos runs best if worn 24h. And my watch just proves that


I assure you that your wrist regulates the temperature of your watch, unless you have frostbite. This effect is probably even more noticeable on a quartz watch.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Badblood32 said:


> Looks great, thanks! I am still waiting for my AD to get this exact model in, but will probably get the strap now


Happy to help 

I love the strap. I think it's ideal here.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

tchristen said:


> Yes indeed, I was wearing the watch all the time. But do you think that the temperature from my wrist, which was equally exposed to the outdoor temperature, did have such an influence? I would be surprised if it did.
> 
> Well, someone in this forum said that Seikos runs best if worn 24h. And my watch just proves that


Of course it would.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

mleok said:


> I assure you that your wrist regulates the temperature of your watch, unless you have frostbite. This effect is probably even more noticeable on a quartz watch.


What about swimming or water sports? Does my wrist regulate too because I didn't notice anything, watch running same. Or does it need extended time of several hours?


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

rcorreale said:


> Of course it would.


Hold on, 99% of the time I wear Nato straps. Because the strap acts as a layer between my wrist and the watch I am asking myself how the temperature of my wrist could regulate the movement?
Very interesting indeed.


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Double checked the stock seiko fat bars.
> 
> They don't really fit.
> 
> ...


Always helpful. Thank you B.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

tchristen said:


> What about swimming or water sports? Does my wrist regulate too because I didn't notice anything, watch running same. Or does it need extended time of several hours?


Again, unless you're literally getting hypothermia, your body is regulating its temperature, and by extension it helps to regulate the temperature of your watch.


----------



## phuque99 (Sep 10, 2020)

Tanjecterly said:


> These are 1.78mm at the middle and .88 mm at the tips. Nonetheless they seem to work for me. Maybe I should look more closely to see why they fit for me.
> 
> EDIT: Marathon got back to me and said that it is .9mm at the tip.


That's an interesting observation. I've installed lesser than 1.1mm tip bars on this (and other Seikos) without straps and I can wriggle them inside. I've read horror stories about such bars causing wear and tear, enlarging the lug holes.

That being said, I tend to go for shoulderless spring bars because they go deep inside the lug holes and the springs won't be compressed all the time.



mg512 said:


> I think it's a beautiful watch but the movement accuracy is so hit and miss it makes it hard to take it seriously at the price point. If they'd tighten that up I'd listen more closely.


It will be a bonus if an AD allows timegraph audit before purchase, but that'll leave them with a lot of unsold inaccurate Seiko lemons!


----------



## melons (Jul 7, 2012)

boatswain said:


> For good?!


I believe so.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

phuque99 said:


> It will be a bonus if an AD allows timegraph audit before purchase, but that'll leave them with a lot of unsold inaccurate Seiko lemons!


I think that reflects poorly on Seiko if it is charging so much for lemons.

I have a Frederique Constant Analytics, for testing the accuracy of a watch while out and about. It's basically a nice clip on condenser microphone, paired with some Timegrapher software for your smartphone.


----------



## DR Da-da (Apr 8, 2013)

No, Terry’s just closing the site temporarily to update everything from ToxicNATO to the new Ute name. There’s a banner at the top of the page that reads “Storefront is closing for rebranding at the end of September!”


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

tchristen said:


> May I raise the question: do you prefer to have a watch at 20% discount where every Joe can buy, or do you prefer to have a watch that is more expensive, and not every Joe can own?
> 
> Rolex, Patek, AP etc. are very good example. ZERO discount and people still want them like crazy!
> I know it is Marketing (not only), but it works. Human psychology is quite easy to be tricked.
> ...


Except pretty much the three you mentioned there, every single other brand discounts their watches (Or they do at AD's). Let's say Seiko told their network no more discounts, they would simply lose a ton of business.

I am in the car industry, and only a very select few brands can sell a vehicle with no discounts; Porsche is one. If you went to even say and Audi/BMW/Mercedes- you're getting a discount (unless on a special car).

if no discount was offered, the customer would simply leave and find the car at another store.

So I don't see the Point you're trying to make in this instance.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

mleok said:


> I'll tell you why you felt that way, as you say, you like the vintage aesthetic, which is why the rest of your collection is full of vintage watches. The SPB149 does a better job of capturing that, while still offering some of the benefits of a modern watch. That's the same reason why I like my burgundy Tudor Black Bay. The six digit Submariners lack that vintage aesthetic. As for the Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial, I didn't like the extremely wide polished center link on the bracelet and the polished lugs, which I why I ended up getting this Seamaster 300 instead.
> 
> Again, I can understand why you like the aesthetics of the SPB149, the 62MAS is the one iconic Seiko design that I really like. But, as I've said before, objectively, the watch suffers from lax quality standards that are unacceptable in a modern watch at the price it is asking. This is not to say I won't end up buying a SPB143 if I can get it at a discount, and the AD is willing to send me QC photos to ensure that it doesn't suffer from misalignment issues, but all full retail price for a chance at the Seiko lottery, there are other watches I would rather buy first.
> 
> View attachment 15466451


Good LORD is that THE vintage Seamaster 300?!

absolutely love those. Wow.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Predictabilly said:


> Good LORD is that THE vintage Seamaster 300?!
> 
> absolutely love those. Wow.


The original Seamaster 300 was the CK2913, which was the inspiration for the current Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial, this is essentially the second generation Seamaster 300, the 165.024. In particular, it's a Watchco, made entirely out of Omega service parts, with the 166.0324 case and a donor Omega 552 movement. So, all the parts are genuine Omega parts, but it's just not assembled by Omega.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Happy to help
> 
> I love the strap. I think it's ideal here.


Hi Boatswain, do you plan to keep the bracelet despite the fact you're more of a strap guy?


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

mleok said:


> It's a Watchco, made entirely out of Omega service parts, and a donor Omega movement. So, all the parts are genuine Omega parts, but it's just not assembled by Omega.


its amazing. Congrats!


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Not to throw fuel into the value for money thing but I couldn't resist- picked up a Glycine Combat Sub GL0094 for $319 USD!

A screenshot taken from my buddy's IG who has a YouTube channel- 24hrs at a time. I'll be lending it to him for a review.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Predictabilly said:


> Hi Boatswain, do you plan to keep the bracelet despite the fact you're more of a strap guy?


Funny to hear I am a strap guy  as always considered myself a bracelet guy!

But I've come around on straps and realized that some watches are just better on straps. The fun and dilemma being the search for the "perfect" strap for a given watch. So I think I'm in the middle and can appreciate either bracelet or strap for a watch now.

For the 143,I do think it suits a strap more, but I plan on keeping the bracelet and will probably go back to it for another run sometime for a fair shake.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Funny to hear I am a strap guy  as always considered myself a bracelet guy!
> 
> But I've come around on straps and realized that some watches are just better on straps. The fun and dilemma being the search for the "perfect" strap for a given watch. So I think I'm in the middle and can appreciate either bracelet or strap for a watch now.
> 
> For the 143,I do think it suits a strap more, but I plan on keeping the bracelet and will probably go back to it for another run sometime for a fair shake.


lol.
I know you're a bracelet guy, my indirect way to see if you'd even consider selling it as I plan to get the 147 as you know.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

Predictabilly said:


> Except pretty much the three you mentioned there, every single other brand discounts their watches (Or they do at AD's). Let's say Seiko told their network no more discounts, they would simply lose a ton of business.
> 
> I am in the car industry, and only a very select few brands can sell a vehicle with no discounts; Porsche is one. If you went to even say and Audi/BMW/Mercedes- you're getting a discount (unless on a special car).
> 
> ...


I think you misunderstood me.

I am not saying AD shouldn't give discount. But some people are talking about 20-25% discount on a watch that costs less than USD1000. This is huge IMO. So what is the margin of an AD that has a store, employees and fixed cost structure etc.? 30%? If you give 20-25% discount on a brand new model that is just released, this is silly IMO.

I think discount should be taken into consideration on the circumstance, e.g. if you pay in cash or buy multiple watches, or last year model etc., then I think you can make better bargain. Also more expensive watches, you probably get more discount than cheaper ones.

As for cars, same game here. 3 years ago I bought a brand new Audi A4 with all the bells and whistles at huge discount. But only because 1) it was a end year sale, they have some stock left which they want to get rid off, and 2) a good friend of mine works as a sales man at Audi, so he pulled some tricks he gave me more discounts. And BTW, this was my 3rd Audi I bought from him. So that also helps.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

tchristen said:


> I think you misunderstood me.
> 
> I am not saying AD shouldn't give discount. But some people are talking about 20-25% discount on a watch that costs less than USD1000. This is huge IMO. So what is the margin of an AD that has a store, employees and fixed cost structure etc.? 30%? If you give 20-25% discount on a brand new model that is just released, this is silly IMO.
> 
> ...


great choice on the Audi! I also sell them...


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

mleok said:


> Again, unless you're literally getting hypothermia, your body is regulating its temperature, and by extension it helps to regulate the temperature of your watch.


Ok well noted!

Let's take a step further (sorry for being persistent), if you are a cold water or ice diver, you wear a dry suite of 6mm thick. I assume there is no body temperature to regulate. What would the deviation be?
Is this why Seiko stated a variance of -15/+25 spd to incorporate all possible circumstances?
How about other diver watches? E.g. modern Rolex Sub that has -/+ 2 spd specs?
Anyone got experience?


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

Predictabilly said:


> great choice on the Audi! I also sell them...


Thanks!
German cars are like Swiss watches 
You really see in the details, touch and feel etc. I think you know what I am saying.
Maybe Grand Seiko being the exception.

This is why I am quite surprised by this SPB149 (at least what I can say to my example). Seiko have stepped up the game, although still room for improvement.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Predictabilly said:


> Not to throw fuel into the value for money thing but I couldn't resist- picked up a Glycine Combat Sub GL0094 for $319 USD!
> 
> A screenshot taken from my buddy's IG who has a YouTube channel- 24hrs at a time. I'll be lending it to him for a review.
> 
> View attachment 15468099


As in many other endeavours, US consumers are effectively subsidised. Here's what governs my consumption choices:


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

tchristen said:


> Ok well noted!
> 
> Let's take a step further (sorry for being persistent), if you are a cold water or ice diver, you wear a dry suite of 6mm thick. I assume there is no body temperature to regulate. What would the deviation be?
> Is this why Seiko stated a variance of -15/+25 spd to incorporate all possible circumstances?
> ...


The biggest temperature effect on the accuracy of a mechancial movement has to do with the expansion or contraction of the balance wheel, which in turn affects its moment of inertia, and therefore the intrinsic frequency of the mass-spring system. In the past, this was mitigated with the use of bi-metallic balance wheels, and these days, it is compensated for by the use of upgraded materials like Glucydur instead of nickel. But, in the ETA 2824-2, for example, only the top and chronometer grade version use a Glucydur balance, the standard and elabore grades use nickel.

I will however say that Seiko's -15/+25 spd accuracy range does not incorporate all possible circumstances. Keep your Seiko at consistently low power reserves, or set it the entire day in one position, or in temperature extremes, and it will very likely perform outside this range. If you look at the specifications for the NH35 (equivalent to 4R35),



http://okta.ua/files/pdf/1482851325NH36A.PDF



on page 12, it distinguishes between static accuracy, posture difference, and isochronism, and describes what is involved in each test. It appears that the static accuracy quoted is measured in three positions on a Timegrapher at close to full power reserve, positional error is measured over four positions, and isochronism is measured in one position and compares full power reserve vs. after 24 hours of use.

More expensive watches use better materials, such as the Glycydur balance to reduce temperature dependence, better designs, like free-sprung balances, variable inertia balance wheels, and overcoiled hairsprings, to reduce positional variance and improve isochronism. So, a good movement is not simply a question of better adjustment or regulation. To achieve very high and consistent accuracy, one needs to reduce the variances introduced by temperature, position, and power reserve.

I believe one of the forum members put his Rolex Submariner in the freezer to test its accuracy in temperature extremes, and it apparently still performed to within the quoted specifications. Maybe you should put your SPB149 in the freezer (or refrigerator) and see whether its accuracy changes.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

mleok said:


> The biggest temperature effect on the accuracy of a mechancial movement has to do with the expansion or contraction of the balance wheel, which in turn affects its moment of inertia, and therefore the intrinsic frequency of the mass-spring system. In the past, this was mitigated with the use of bi-metallic balance wheels, and these days, it is compensated for by the use of upgraded materials like Glucydur instead of nickel. But, in the ETA 2824-2, for example, only the top and chronometer grade version use a Glucydur balance, the standard and elabore grades use nickel.
> 
> I will however say that Seiko's -15/+25 spd accuracy range does not incorporate all possible circumstances. Keep your Seiko at consistently low power reserves, or set it the entire day in one position, or in temperature extremes, and it will very likely perform outside this range. If you look at the specifications for the NH35 (equivalent to 4R35),
> 
> ...


Thank you for your detailed explanation. Very interesting.
So this justify the much higher price of a Rolex with -/+ 2 spd.

I think I will submerge my spb149 in a cold water tub and let it sit there for a couple of hours and see what happens. Just for testing and out of curiosity.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

tchristen said:


> Thank you for your detailed explanation. Very interesting.
> So this justify the much higher price of a Rolex with -/+ 2 spd.
> 
> I think I will submerge my spb149 in a cold water tub and let it sit there for a couple of hours and see what happens. Just for testing and out of curiosity.


I found the specification sheet for the SII NE15 (6R15 equivalent),



https://www.timemodule.com/upload/PDF/NE15_TG_C.pdf



which lists the following performance specifications: static accuracy of -15/+25 spd, posture difference under 45 spd, isochronism of -10/+20 spd.

For reference, COSC has the following standards,


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

tchristen said:


> Thank you for your detailed explanation. Very interesting.
> So this justify the much higher price of a Rolex with -/+ 2 spd.
> 
> I think I will submerge my spb149 in a cold water tub and let it sit there for a couple of hours and see what happens. Just for testing and out of curiosity.


It should speed up in a colder environment. Let us know.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

rcorreale said:


> It should speed up in a colder environment. Let us know.


Yes, the cold should shrink the balance wheel slightly, reducing its moment of inertia, and increasing its frequency. Unless it gets so cold that the lubricants congeal.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

mleok said:


> I found the specification sheet for the SII NE15 (6R15 equivalent),
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you!
I think I have to decipher the COSC sheet ;-)

For C, how do I read? So per 1 degree Celsius -/+0.6 spd?


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

rcorreale said:


> It should speed up in a colder environment. Let us know.


I wait another week first until my watch passes the 1 month "break-in" period.
At the moment it is running at +0.75 spd


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

tchristen said:


> thank you!
> I think I have to decipher the COSC sheet ;-)
> 
> For C, how do I read? So per 1 degree Celsius -/+0.6 spd?


I believe that your intepretation is correct, that a 1 degree Celsius change in temperature results in a change in accuracy of less than 0.6 spd. But, keep in mind that ISO 3159, which the COSC test is based on, was first introduced in 1976, so I don't know how that requirement compares to what is possible with state-of-the-art movements.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

mleok said:


> I believe that your intepretation is correct, that a 1 degree Celsius change in temperature results in a change in accuracy of less than 0.6 spd. But, keep in mind that ISO 3159, which the COSC test is based on, was first introduced in 1976, so I don't know how that requirement compares to what is possible with state-of-the-art movements.


I think one can only find out by testing it. Maybe easier to put the watch into a fridge and turn position every 1h. Then check after 5-6h.

BTW, has anyone experienced a Seiko in extreme cold temperature, like -20 degree Celsius or more? I mean Rolex and some other watches have been to the Everest.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

tchristen said:


> I think one can only find out by testing it. Maybe easier to put the watch into a fridge and turn position every 1h. Then check after 5-6h.
> 
> BTW, has anyone experienced a Seiko in extreme cold temperature, like -20 degree Celsius or more? I mean Rolex and some other watches have been to the Everest.


You're probably best off first testing the accuracy of your Seiko at full wind, resting in a fixed position, over a 24 hour period, and then repeating that test when you place it in the fridge. That would give you a better sense of how the temperature change affects the accuracy.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

mleok said:


> You're probably best off first testing the accuracy of your Seiko at full wind, resting in a fixed position, over a 24 hour period, and then repeating that test when you place it in the fridge. That would give you a better sense of how the temperature change affects the accuracy.


Very good point, thanks!

I will be hiking in the mountains the whole next week. Temperature is expected to be 10-15 Celsius lower. Let's see how my Seiko performs.

At the end of the day, if my body temperature regulates the watch then I don't really care what the specs say. If it keeps running at +0.75spd (like it is doing now), I am super duper happy


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

tchristen said:


> Very good point, thanks!
> 
> I will be hiking in the mountains the whole next week. Temperature is expected to be 10-15 Celsius lower. Let's see how my Seiko performs.
> 
> At the end of the day, if my body temperature regulates the watch then I don't really care what the specs say. If it keeps running at +0.75spd (like it is doing now), I am super duper happy


If your watch is in direct contact with your wrist, I don't expect there to be too much difference from the external temperature. Your dry suit example would be different though.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

mleok said:


> If your watch is in direct contact with your wrist, I don't expect there to be too much difference from the external temperature. Your dry suit example would be different though.


Even if I wear on Nato straps most of the time? Because the straps act as a layer between my wrist and watch.
That is why I am wondering because I don't see any variances when I hiked in the mountains last week. Also when I swam in a cold lake.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

tchristen said:


> Even if I wear on Nato straps most of the time? Because the straps act as a layer between my wrist and watch.
> That is why I am wondering because I don't see any variances when I hiked in the mountains last week. Also when I swam in a cold lake.


Who knows, the controlled test we discussed earlier should give you the best indication of how much your watch is affected by temperature.


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

tchristen said:


> I think you misunderstood me.
> 
> I am not saying AD shouldn't give discount. But some people are talking about 20-25% discount on a watch that costs less than USD1000. This is huge IMO. So what is the margin of an AD that has a store, employees and fixed cost structure etc.? 30%? If you give 20-25% discount on a brand new model that is just released, this is silly IMO.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your 4 Audi and deep discounts. However, jewelry, like luxury automobiles, is a horse trade. You get whatever deal you can push for. There are high profit margins and both sides know that. Plus, the price is often set just for the purpose of positioning the watch in a certain product class. I bought an SPB149 at more than 25% off from an AD, but only after talking to a few other ADs who either wouldn't come down more than a few points from MSRP or just wouldn't budge at all. I like the watch, but I would not have paid MSRP for it, especially when I knew that other ADs were discounting. I don't know what Seiko's business strategy should be, but I'm sure the AD's strategy is to sell product and develop repeat customers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

Steeltown said:


> Congrats on your 4 Audi and deep discounts. However, jewelry, like luxury automobiles, is a horse trade. You get whatever deal you can push for. There are high profit margins and both sides know that. Plus, the price is often set just for the purpose of positioning the watch in a certain product class. I bought an SPB149 at more than 25% off from an AD, but only after talking to a few other ADs who either wouldn't come down more than a few points from MSRP or just wouldn't budge at all. I like the watch, but I would not have paid MSRP for it, especially when I knew that other ADs were discounting. I don't know what Seiko's business strategy should be, but I'm sure the AD's strategy is to sell product and develop repeat customers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Audi A4 purchase was also good timing, because of the end year sale. Car dealers here in Switzerland usually have end year and spring sales. This is the best time to buy a new car with great discount.

As for discounted watch prices, I don't consider SPB149 in the "luxury" market like Rolex, Omega & Co. Thus I am very surprised you got a 25% discount. Great for you!
Maybe Seiko is tackling the US market much more aggressively than here in Europe.

In Switzerland there is one AD specialised in high end independent watches who also sell Grand Seiko and Seiko, although only Seiko mid-tier and upwards models.
Then there is another AD that sells entry to mid-tier brands like Longines, Rado, Hamilton, Certina and some other fashion brands (Hugo Boss, Armani etc.). They also sell Seiko but don't have them in their store. Only online.
Retail price for SPB149 = CHF 1599, for SPB143 = CHF 1499.
Go and ask for discount and you get a weary smile.

PS: I checked Audi USA and they don't have the Audi A4 Avant (my car). I know the Avant is less common in the US. And prices are much lower too compare to Switzerland. So it seems not only watches are cheaper over there


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

tchristen said:


> My Audi A4 purchase was also good timing, because of the end year sale. Car dealers here in Switzerland usually have end year and spring sales. This is the best time to buy a new car with great discount.
> 
> As for discounted watch prices, I don't consider SPB149 in the "luxury" market like Rolex, Omega & Co. Thus I am very surprised you got a 25% discount. Great for you!
> Maybe Seiko is tackling the US market much more aggressively than here in Europe.
> ...


I'm not comparing Seiko to Omega or Rolex by any means, but the concept of "luxury" really just means a much, much nicer and more far more expensive version of a basic item. I can get a simple watch that reliably tells time for very little money. So, whether you are spending $1,350 on a Seiko, $6k on an Omega, or $10k on a Rolex, these are all still very expensive watches. At those prices, they are all luxury items; though Seiko is not even close to being in the same class as Omega and Rolex.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

Steeltown said:


> I'm not comparing Seiko to Omega or Rolex by any means, but the concept of "luxury" really just means a much, much nicer and more far more expensive version of a basic item. I can get a simple watch that reliably tells time for very little money. So, whether you are spending $1,350 on a Seiko, $6k on an Omega, or $10k on a Rolex, these are all still very expensive watches. At those prices, they are all luxury items; though Seiko is not even close to being in the same class as Omega and Rolex.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fair point and agree.

For me personally USD 1350 is undervalued for a SPB149. I paid USD 1500 on Chrono24 (it was sold out) and still think it is a good price because I got a perfect example running super accurately within COSC.

Maybe this is because we Swiss are used to pay premium prices. Everything cost at least 30-40% more than the rest of Europe.


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

tchristen said:


> Fair point and agree.
> 
> For me personally USD 1350 is undervalued for a SPB149. I paid USD 1500 on Chrono24 (it was sold out) and still think it is a good price because I got a perfect example running super accurately within COSC.
> 
> Maybe this is because we Swiss are used to pay premium prices. Everything cost at least 30-40% more than the rest of Europe.


On the sought after LE SPB149, paying a slight premium today is ok. On secondary market in the future, there will be no price ceiling at MSRP because 149 is out of production.
The other view is it's a great dial and the color on the second hand is awesome!


----------



## mpd11 (May 3, 2010)

i really appreciate knowing the other 149 LE numbers are out there in the wild (11## here), but i'm curious... what is the risk in posting the full number? if i someday decide to list it for sale, is there a good reason to be cautious and not share it?


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

TraserH3 said:


> On the sought after LE SPB149, paying a slight premium today is ok. On secondary market in the future, there will be no price ceiling at MSRP because 149 is out of production.
> The other view is it's a great dial and the color on the second hand is awesome!


Being my first Seiko it has to be LE and from the 62MAS re-issue series.
You are point on with the great dial and golden second hand of 149.
My bet is, in 10 years time (or more?), with Seikos price increase, better brand recognition and market penetration - and hopefully improved QC and after sales - the SPB149 will sell for much higher.
But who knows. Meanwhile I will just enjoy the hell out of it.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

tchristen said:


> Being my first Seiko it has to be LE and from the 62MAS re-issue series.
> You are point on with the great dial and golden second hand of 149.
> My bet is, in 10 years time (or more?), with Seikos price increase, better brand recognition and market penetration - and hopefully improved QC and after sales - the SPB149 will sell for much higher.
> But who knows. Meanwhile I will just enjoy the hell out of it.


Seiko will undercut the market for your limited edition by reissuing yet another 62MAS homage. They did that with the SLA017, by issuing the SLA037 a few years later. Also, the SPB143 is a regular production model, so that also limits how much the SPB149 will appreciate by.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

mleok said:


> Seiko will undercut the market for your limited edition by reissuing yet another 62MAS homage. They did that with the SLA017, by issuing the SLA037 a few years later. Also, the SPB143 is a regular production model, so that also limits how much the SPB149 will appreciate by.


I think SLA017 retail for USD 4095 (EUR 3800) in 2017.
Just checked on Chrono24, 6 pieces available, lowest offer from privat seller is USD 5358, highest USD 7027.
This is a 30% gain in 3 years.
Or do I miss something?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

tchristen said:


> I think SLA017 retail for USD 4095 (EUR 3800) in 2017.
> Just checked on Chrono24, 6 pieces available, lowest offer from privat seller is USD 5358, highest USD 7027.
> This is a 30% gain in 3 years.
> Or do I miss something?


Well, you can ask whatever you want for a watch, just look at the prices for the SARB033. Not sure why anyone would pay more than the price of a SLA037 for a SLA017 though.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

mleok said:


> Well, you can ask whatever you want for a watch, just look at the prices for the SARB033. Not sure why anyone would pay more than the price of a SLA037 for a SLA017 though.


No idea, I just read what I see.
Would anyone list prices where there is no market?
Or is this the same game like Rolex Sub? I see those prices and scratch my head.


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

mleok said:


> Seiko will undercut the market for your limited edition by reissuing yet another 62MAS homage. They did that with the SLA017, by issuing the SLA037 a few years later. Also, the SPB143 is a regular production model, so that also limits how much the SPB149 will appreciate by.


Seiko did SLA017 owners a favor by setting price of SLA037 more than $2000 higher than SLA017. A used SLA017 will never sell more than MSRP of a new SLA037 as long as SLA037 is still available retail. $2000 is giving owners a lot of room for a watch that cost $4000 MSRP.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

TraserH3 said:


> On the sought after LE SPB149, paying a slight premium today is ok. On secondary market in the future, there will be no price ceiling at MSRP because 149 is out of production.
> The other view is it's a great dial and the color on the second hand is awesome!


I also though that, as I decided to send back a 149 to the shop with a sloppy bezel and timekeeping I didn't even start to measure, but didn't feel good about. I then thought that the ceiling for price is basically the limitation in quality (which all watches have, by definition) and that whilst I could wait for some desperate, internet-driven hipster goon buying only what he's told to like with a morbid fear of missing out, I'd be waiting a long time, in reality I'd get very little more than I paid for it after the usual haggling, and life was simply just too short.

Now if it was a Rolex, I'd make you use two credit cards to pay for it! Anybody paying _that_ much of a premium deserves to be cleaned out.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

One-Seventy said:


> As in many other endeavours, US consumers are effectively subsidised. Here's what governs my consumption choices:
> 
> View attachment 15468278


That's a massive difference. Are you not able to purchase from jomashop?


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Predictabilly said:


> That's a massive difference. Are you not able to purchase from jomashop?


We can, but the typical uplift in international shipping, taxes and handling is around 35% and there is the need for intercontinental shipping. You'd still save money, but that's a lot of steps in which packages are used for impromptu football. However for other things which are 1/3 the price or less, I occasionally buy from the US. Sometimes they sting you on import, sometimes they don't.

A shop in Spain routinely discounts the Combat to within £100 or so of the Joma + tax/shipping price. I've bought stuff from them before.


----------



## DR Da-da (Apr 8, 2013)

One-Seventy said:


> The percussion section is right - Seiko does get away with it, to a degree. They get away with it because they look good, and looks are important when you're looking at things. Sure, I could buy an instantly forgettable Tissot for a slightly lower price that would have similar specs and possibly better timekeeping (maybe, dunno - I don't pray at the altar of ETA and never will) or for a bit more money, a Mido something or other. Can you picture it? I can't. It was designed last week, and will be gone by the end of next year. SwatchCo makes dozens of generic, Insta-Forget™ watches with no discernible design characteristic.
> 
> Some may hate Seiko for making watches sloppily and hate people for buying them and accepting this (although this forum is full of stories of people rejecting them, including me...) but until there is competition, it won't change.
> 
> I see the Oris Diver 65 - with lesser specs, a fragile bezel and a crown that I'd only want to use once - is now at £1,500 retail. Think we'll be here for a while yet


This post is priceless and pretty much captures my exact sentiments.

I find myself desiring more from Seiko with regard to QC and movement precision - especially at this price tier, so I begin to look at other brands that offer seemingly better value / bang-for-buck. But, in the end, they just don't "do it" for me and fail to capture my attention for longer than a quick glance (both in their design and company history). I inevitably (and begrudgingly?) come back to Seiko, still with pessimistic optimism, excited and hopeful about their next thing. There's something to appreciate about Seiko's history & legacy, and it's weird how that, in addition to model design & looks, also serves as part of the appeal.

This watch hobby can certainly be a fickle, mysterious, and befuddling pastime. Sigh . . .


----------



## sigma812 (Aug 14, 2020)

I've been wearing my 149 for a couple weeks now. It runs nearly perfectly, within 1spd, when worn on the wrist thru a 16 hour day. However when off the wrist at night it runs slow to about -4spd rate. Overall not too bad! I'm wondering if it will speed up with more wear. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

149 with a new arrival, the SLA037.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> 149 with a new arrival, the SLA037.


Awesome


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

SPB143 on Scurfa rubber with matching pants. Didn't realize the bezel was one click off until right now 🤦‍♂️


----------



## phuque99 (Sep 10, 2020)

smkader said:


> SPB143 on Scurfa rubber with matching pants. Didn't realize the bezel was one click off until right now 🤦‍♂️


Did you purchase this online without the chance of inspection?


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

phuque99 said:


> Did you purchase this online without the chance of inspection?


I bought it used so I knew I was getting a good one before purchasing. I actually just didn't click it over one notch to line it up after timing something this afternoon!


----------



## phuque99 (Sep 10, 2020)

smkader said:


> I bought it used so I knew I was getting a good one before purchasing. I actually just didn't click it over one notch to line it up after timing something this afternoon!


I hope you can "un-see" that QC problem. I wasn't able to un-see the pip-alignment problem in the triangle on mine and it was too obvious when rotated to 6-o'clock position.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

phuque99 said:


> I hope you can "un-see" that QC problem. I wasn't able to un-see the pip-alignment problem in the triangle on mine and it was too obvious when rotated to 6-o'clock position.


No QC problem here! I think just a miscommunication issue


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

This guy on a Facebook group says that SPB051 bracelet fits his SPB147.

Has anyone else tried this?









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

smkader said:


> SPB143 on Scurfa rubber with matching pants. Didn't realize the bezel was one click off until right now
> View attachment 15471153


Fun combo!

Probably pulls the green of the lume out a bit to add more colour.

Nice work!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

mleok said:


> The biggest temperature effect on the accuracy of a mechancial movement has to do with the expansion or contraction of the balance wheel, which in turn affects its moment of inertia, and therefore the intrinsic frequency of the mass-spring system. In the past, this was mitigated with the use of bi-metallic balance wheels, and these days, it is compensated for by the use of upgraded materials like Glucydur instead of nickel. But, in the ETA 2824-2, for example, only the top and chronometer grade version use a Glucydur balance, the standard and elabore grades use nickel.
> 
> I will however say that Seiko's -15/+25 spd accuracy range does not incorporate all possible circumstances. Keep your Seiko at consistently low power reserves, or set it the entire day in one position, or in temperature extremes, and it will very likely perform outside this range. If you look at the specifications for the NH35 (equivalent to 4R35),
> 
> ...


It is still early to quantify, but this is what I have observed:

When I received my SPB149 a little more than 3 weeks ago, it was ticking at -1spd. Outdoor temperature was around 27 Celsius.
About one weeks later, watch set in at -0.5spd with outdoor temperature dropping to 24-25C ish.
Starting from the 3rd week, +0.75spd, outdoor temperature in the low 20's.
Then two days ago on Sept 25, we had a big temperature drop in Switzerland to 15C, and my watch jumps up to +1 to +1.2spd.
And yesterday, another temperature dive to 8C! Checked this morning and deviation increased to +2spd.
Since I am wearing NATO 99% of the time and the strap act as an layer between my wrist and watch, there is no body temperature to regulate.

So I think one can assume there is a correlation between temperature deviation and accuracy.

*Nonetheless, you can say what you want but a temperature drop of 19 Celsius (66F) and deviation in +3s is still impressive.*
COSC says +/- 0.6 per degree C or 10-15s max.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Unless your strap is 0% heat transmissible which it’s probably not, I don’t think you can say it has 0% regulation affect, especially if it’s under a covering garment. I’m no expert so I could be wrong, just using some common sense physics principles.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

h_zee13 said:


> This guy on a Facebook group says that SPB051 bracelet fits his SPB147.
> 
> Has anyone else tried this?
> 
> ...


I saw this too, probably same FB group. Is this bracelet on the SPB051 better? I kind of don't like the stock bracelet for my SBDC107. It just feels... bulky.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

rcorreale said:


> Unless your strap is 0% heat transmissible which it's probably not, I don't think you can say it has 0% regulation affect, especially if it's under a covering garment. I'm no expert so I could be wrong, just using some common sense physics principles.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My strap has a thickness of 1.2mm. But due to the nature of Nato there is a double layer, so it is 2.4mm thick at the end. Even if you think there would be heat transmission through 2.4mm thick garment, the effectiveness is much lower than direct contact IMO. But I am not a physicist.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

omgitsspooky said:


> I saw this too, probably same FB group. Is this bracelet on the SPB051 better? I kind of don't like the stock bracelet for my SBDC107. It just feels... bulky.


I personally like the shape of the lug pieces. They are more sharp compared to the more rounded pieces of the SPB143 bracelet. I think it fits better with the case shape

















Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

h_zee13 said:


> I personally like the shape of the lug pieces. They are more sharp compared to the more rounded pieces of the SPB143 bracelet. I think it fits better with the case shape
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I agree. It looks better. The rounded bracelet makes it look bulky. Do you know if that bracelet can be purchased separately?


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

omgitsspooky said:


> I agree. It looks better. The rounded bracelet makes it look bulky. Do you know if that bracelet can be purchased separately?


Gnomon sells it for $220 but you can find it cheaper on eBay









Seiko Bracelet for Prospex SBDC051/053/055/059 - Ref. M01X331H0


Original Seiko bracelet for the following models: - Prospex 200M Automatic Black Ref. SBDC051 - Prospex 200M Automatic Blue Ref. SBDC053 - Prospex PADI 200M Automatic Ref. SBDC055 Lug Width: 20mm Length: 190mm




www.gnomonwatches.com





Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tairese7 (Feb 5, 2015)

h_zee13 said:


> I personally like the shape of the lug pieces. They are more sharp compared to the more rounded pieces of the SPB143 bracelet. I think it fits better with the case shape
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't tell from the pic. Is the metal a different color?


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Tairese7 said:


> I can't tell from the pic. Is the metal a different color?


Nope it's supposed to be the same diashield coated steel

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## scarab1st (Jan 26, 2018)

I tried the SPB053 bracelet on my 149. The gap between the end link and the lugs is better than the supplied 149 bracelet but there is a slight play where the end link meets the 6 and 12 o'clock side of the case. Something to consider before buying the 051/053 bracelet.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

tchristen said:


> My strap has a thickness of 1.2mm. But due to the nature of Nato there is a double layer, so it is 2.4mm thick at the end. Even if you think there would be heat transmission through 2.4mm thick garment, the effectiveness is much lower than direct contact IMO. But I am not a physicist.


Yes, lower for sure but not zero.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Just tried this, can confirm that it does fit and I too feel the SPB053 bracelet design suits the SPB14x watches really well! 
For me, the end-links fit quite snugly, 6 o'clock side went in fairly easily, while the 12 o'clock side needed a bit of persuasion.. but once in, there is less left-right play than original bracelet and very comfy on the wrist, gives it a bit more bling, luxurious feel, bit of an upgrade, original bracelet feels a bit more toolish.

I would recommend SPB147 owners looking for a bracelet to consider this as an option, for already bracelet owners I don't think it's leaps and bounds better than original bracelet to fork out money for this.
Thanks to whoever found and tried this, very cool! 



h_zee13 said:


> I personally like the shape of the lug pieces. They are more sharp compared to the more rounded pieces of the SPB143 bracelet. I think it fits better with the case shape
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

147 on original 149 bracelet 
My 2 for today 149 to start the day and 147 for the evening.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

h_zee13 said:


> This guy on a Facebook group says that SPB051 bracelet fits his SPB147.
> 
> Has anyone else tried this?
> 
> ...


I must know this as well as I find that bracelet far superior in design (some have also said it's a better made bracelet)


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

scarab1st said:


> I tried the SPB053 bracelet on my 149. The gap between the end link and the lugs is better than the supplied 149 bracelet but there is a slight play where the end link meets the 6 and 12 o'clock side of the case. Something to consider before buying the 051/053 bracelet.


Thank you for the information. How much play would you say there is? Do you have physically move it to notice it, or does it open up while on wrist?


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

L84AD8 said:


> Just tried this, can confirm that it does fit and I too feel the SPB053 bracelet design suits the SPB14x watches really well!
> For me, the end-links fit quite snugly, 6 o'clock side went in fairly easily, while the 12 o'clock side needed a bit of persuasion.. but once in, there is less left-right play than original bracelet and very comfy on the wrist, gives it a bit more bling, luxurious feel, bit of an upgrade, original bracelet feels a bit more toolish.
> 
> I would recommend SPB147 owners looking for a bracelet to consider this as an option, for already bracelet owners I don't think it's leaps and bounds better than original bracelet to fork out money for this.
> Thanks to whoever found and tried this, very cool!


pictures please.


----------



## scarab1st (Jan 26, 2018)

Predictabilly said:


> Thank you for the information. How much play would you say there is? Do you have physically move it to notice it, or does it open up while on wrist?


I don't think you'd notice it while on the wrist. I was looking at it under a table lamp, maybe that's why it was more visible. But for reference, I did not notice the same issue with the 149's supplied bracelet. If not for the significant left-right play on the 149's bracelet, I'd say it's the better bracelet compared to the 053's.


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

L84AD8 said:


> for already bracelet owners I don't think it's leaps and bounds better than original bracelet to fork out money for this.
> Thanks to whoever found and tried this, very cool!


True, the detail is minor and not worth $200 unless you can find someone who wants to do an even trade.


----------



## Riverman (May 15, 2020)

I received my SPB149 today and I'm extremely pleased. True, the bracelet is nothing to write home about but I always intended to wear this on my MN strap. The case, dial and hands of the watch are very, very well finished. In my opinion the equal of the BB58 that I also own.

I love my BB58 but there are some situations where it's almost too 'dressy' for a diver. The BB58 is also sufficiently expensive to feel like I want to baby it a little. Absurd though it may seem, I wouldn't wear my BB58 to the beach! Looks great while I'm in a suit though.

This little Seiko looks 'tougher' and much more tool-like than the very dressy Tudor. Far more appropriate for casual, weekend attire and far more likely to join me at the pool or beach. And while some might balk at the price (I agree that the price is rather steep, particularly considering the mediocre bracelet) I nevertheless think that the SPB149 represents good value for money. The non-LE models represent even better value.

The dimensions (and drilled lugs) of this Seiko remind me in some respects of 5 digit Submariners. That particular Rolex used to be very much a 'tool' watch. Expensive, certainly - but not beyond the reach of a working man and hardly out of place on the wrist of someone actually using the watch for its intended purpose. This Seiko fits nicely into that slot. Yes, it's a tool, but it's a very well finished tool. Yes, it's expensive - but not ridiculously so. It's not adorned by any of the garish and unnecessary accoutrements of a contemporary Submariner (ceramic bezels and engraved rehauts - urghh!). It just does what it says on the tin and is gloriously understated.

I will keep my eye out for better after market bracelets (Strapcode perhaps) but I'm in no hurry. This thing is a strap monster and I shall play around with various NATO combinations before bothering with a bracelet. I think it looks excellent on a MN band and with its blue dial and rectangular markers is in some respects redolent of Tudor's military divers of yore (not to mention even more reminiscent of the Seiko 62MAS from which it descends!).

Finally, I can confirm that the watch wears very well - even on my 6 inch wrist. This is the largest watch that I own (marginally larger than my Tudor) but is perfectly comfortable. Some written descriptions (and online photos) do observe that the bezel 'seems' somewhat fat - but in the flesh, and on the wrist, everything is nicely proportioned.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

scarab1st said:


> I don't think you'd notice it while on the wrist. I was looking at it under a table lamp, maybe that's why it was more visible. But for reference, I did not notice the same issue with the 149's supplied bracelet. *If not for the significant left-right play on the 149's bracelet, I'd say it's the better bracelet compared to the 053's*.


interesting, many have said the opposite, and even I have handled both and prefer the 053 bracelet!

maybe it's mainly the design


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Since I own the 053 which didn’t come on bracelet, I went ahead and bought the OEM bracelet on eBay, and when I purchase my 147 it will be like a 2 for 1!


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

just got my SBDC101 very happy with it...finally Seiko has a diver for smaller wrists!


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Predictabilly said:


> pictures please.


SPB149 original bracelet on the left vs SPB053 bracelet on the right..









Difference is not night and day, the angular shape of the 053 bracelet suits the 149 case really well but overall looks a tad bigger.
Both are cool, but in the end I have it on the original bracelet. 

Sorry for the late reply.


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Ok - went for lunch to see my Seiko AD - went home with a SPB149. I got lucky they just received stock and one wasn't yet spoken for/pre-ordered.

And here it is....


----------



## Tairese7 (Feb 5, 2015)

You folks are pretty lucky to get easy access to the 63mas, I'm definitely jealous! I'm on week 10 of my backorder-waitlist here in the U.S.....


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

koolpep said:


> Ok - went for lunch to see my Seiko AD - went home with a SPB149. I got lucky they just received stock and one wasn't yet spoken for/pre-ordered.
> 
> And here it is....


Right on!

Congrats.


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

What's different again? Additional strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ok guys. Ive been following this thread since "Bosun" originally kicked this off 4000+ posts ago (Nice Job BTW, thanks). One of the big takeaways for me, is the general consensus; "the bracelet is lacking". I'm not sure if it's "Group Think" but I humbly disagree. I'm more of a strap guy myself, but I find the bracelet impressive. I find the looks of the brushed steel and overall quality reminiscent of the dive watches of lore. Some complain of the pin and collar system, my two Omega Seamaster's from 2007 and 2010 say "works good lasts a long time". Some say it's it's a little "rattly". My 5 digit Rolex Sub and GMT Master say...you guessed it, "works good lasts a long time". I'll admit the diver's extension is a tad bulky, but I'd never wear the bracelet diving, and I like my bracelets sized a tad loose on my wrist. During my military years, I wore my "rattly" GMT Master and first Seamaster around the world and back with with nary an incident. Granted, outside the wire I'd usually don a zulu strap, but you get the picture. I've tried zulu's, nato's, leather, canvas, and rubber on my 149. I think it looks great on all of them, but I always find myself coming back to the bracelet. Please excuse the tape and wrap from my busted up arm, I'm still on the mend, but I love the look of my 149 on the bracelet. For me, it just looks solid...


----------



## KingKitega (Jul 3, 2017)

sernsin said:


> What's different again? Additional strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any more info on this watch?

Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

KingKitega said:


> Any more info on this watch?
> 
> Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


Will be cheaper.. 8L35 movement LE 1700

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

SLA043. Different shade of blue for the dial, blue seconds hand. Limited 1700









SLA043J1 | Prospex | Seiko Watch Corporation


Prospex Sea | SLA043J1 | Discover the watches on the Seiko Watch Corporation Official Website.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

What a delight to throw this one on the wrist.


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Forbidden fruit.....


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

For those interested I replaced the diver extension clasp with a strapcode clasp. Less bulk and feels more streamlined as a daily wear for desk divers (like me). Love my cappucinno.


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

KoolKat said:


> For those interested I replaced the diver extension clasp with a strapcode clasp. Less bulk and feels more streamlined as a daily wear for desk divers (like me). Love my cappucinno.
> View attachment 15479263


Interesting.

Do you know if any of the 62mas bracelets work on the SPB 147 in general?

I am sure this also reduces the rattle feeling the clasp creates.

Looks great!


----------



## Roosty (Feb 12, 2015)

Beautiful sunburst.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

KoolKat said:


> For those interested I replaced the diver extension clasp with a strapcode clasp. Less bulk and feels more streamlined as a daily wear for desk divers (like me). Love my cappucinno.
> View attachment 15479263


That looks very good. 

I wondered about that exact swap myself a while back.

Seeing it now I think I have a similar/same clasp on another watch that I should harvest and try on the 143 as a trial.

Nice work!


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

Today exactly one month ago I received my SPB149. I have been wearing it since then, 24/7 day and night and never took it off except for one occasion where I needed a dress watch.
Went running, swimming, stand up paddle, mountain biking, hiking in the mountains - with altitude variances from 500-2500 meters above sea level and temperature difference between 27 degree Celsius to 8C.

*As of today - after one month of high activities - my watch is settled at +1.5spd! Truly impressive!
I can only speak for myself, but for the USD1500 I paid, my SPB149 is a bargain IMHO. An absolute beater and keeper!*

Here are some photos of my current hiking trip to Zermatt, famous Swiss mountain resort.









The Matterhorn, probably the most famous mountain in the world (after Everest).








Golden summer with the Matterhorn in the background.








Orange Nato stripe kinda match to the autumn color of the surroundings.









Getting chilly up here.








Time to get going ...


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

KoolKat said:


> For those interested I replaced the diver extension clasp with a strapcode clasp. Less bulk and feels more streamlined as a daily wear for desk divers (like me). Love my cappucinno.
> View attachment 15479263


Does the color of the steel match? I know diashield darkens the steel, but is the clasp much lighter in color?

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

h_zee13 said:


> Does the color of the steel match? I know diashield darkens the steel, but is the clasp much lighter in color?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Good question. I have been wearing the new clasp for a week and never noticed any difference, until I see your post. I looked hard specifically and do notice the diashielded steel is a tad darker than the strapcode clasp. Imo the difference is hardly noticable when worn on the wrist and doesn't bother me at all. Good point nevertheless.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

KoolKat said:


> Good question. I have been wearing the new clasp for a week and never noticed any difference, until I see your post. I looked hard specifically and do notice the diashielded steel is a tad darker than the strapcode clasp. Imo the difference is hardly noticable when worn on the wrist and doesn't bother me at all. Good point nevertheless.


Ah that's good news. I owned 2 Seiko Monsters and I had done the same with the clasp. But those didn't have Diashield

Thanks for confirming it!

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

tchristen said:


> Today exactly one month ago I received my SPB149. I have been wearing it since then, 24/7 day and night and never took it off except for one occasion where I needed a dress watch.
> Went running, swimming, stand up paddle, mountain biking, hiking in the mountains - with altitude variances from 500-2500 meters above sea level and temperature difference between 27 degree Celsius to 8C.
> 
> *As of today - after one month of high activities - my watch is settled at +1.5spd! Truly impressive!
> ...


Living the dream 

EDIT: A no pic response is weak.

The closest picture I've got to a Seiko in Switzerland is an SKX in the Dolomites.










I forgot to take pictures of said watch in Switzerland 





































Hopefully one day I'll get this guy back over there 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

ck2k01 said:


> Living the dream
> 
> EDIT: A no pic response is weak.
> 
> ...


Nice! I love the Dolomites. Went there this summer.

When was it that you were in in Switzerland? Looks like it was Lucerne if I am not mistaken. Swiss flag on the boat with the Culture and Congress Center Lucerne in the background 

It is funny, here in Zermatt we have more watch stores than grocery stores - Rolex, Omega, Patek, Hublot, Zenit, Breitling ... just to name a few  And Zermatt is a tiny town in the Swiss Alps - although quite mundane.

PS: if you are back in Switzerland one day, drop me a message. I am happy to show you around


----------



## Vintageautomatic (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi,
Would this bracelet be okay for my spb47? Will it have the hard coating? New OEM Seiko SBDC051 / 053 and SPB051/053 etc Stainless Steel Bracelet | eBay


----------



## Tairese7 (Feb 5, 2015)

KoolKat said:


> Good question. I have been wearing the new clasp for a week and never noticed any difference, until I see your post. I looked hard specifically and do notice the diashielded steel is a tad darker than the strapcode clasp. Imo the difference is hardly noticable when worn on the wrist and doesn't bother me at all. Good point nevertheless.


Thanks! This is the exact question I had for a while.


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

Tanjecterly said:


> Trying out my new Joseph Bonnie strap. Not sure why it has three keepers.
> View attachment 15454965
> View attachment 15454967
> View attachment 15454968


Perhaps to give you the choice between using one large keeper or two smaller ones?


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Size comparison.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

tchristen said:


> Nice! I love the Dolomites. Went there this summer.
> 
> When was it that you were in in Switzerland? Looks like it was Lucerne if I am not mistaken. Swiss flag on the boat with the Culture and Congress Center Lucerne in the background
> 
> ...


Good eye. Was in Lucerne and Zurich in . . . 2015?

I know we gush over Swiss watches (maybe not the appropriate thread in which to say so . . .), but Swiss scenery is the real 

Would love to make it back and closer to the Alps than I got in those two cities.

All of the boutiques in Zurich was unsurprising.  to hear that it's the same deal even up in the mountains too!

Zermatt is right on up there among the places I'd want to check out during round two, so hopefully I get an excuse to do so in the not too distant future and could take you up on that offer 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## massimoambrosio77 (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi. Today i got my SPB with a great discount from my AD. I noticed a slight misalignment of the indexes applied at 12 o'clock (slightly shifted towards the right). I would like to know if this anomaly is to be considered normal.

I would like to know the comparison with your watches. Here any photos:

Seiko 1

Seiko 2

Seiko 3

Thanks.


----------



## Riverman (May 15, 2020)

tchristen said:


> Today exactly one month ago I received my SPB149. I have been wearing it since then, 24/7 day and night and never took it off except for one occasion where I needed a dress watch.
> Went running, swimming, stand up paddle, mountain biking, hiking in the mountains - with altitude variances from 500-2500 meters above sea level and temperature difference between 27 degree Celsius to 8C.
> 
> *As of today - after one month of high activities - my watch is settled at +1.5spd! Truly impressive!
> ...


Oh man am I envious! I had to cancel my summer mountaineering trip this year due to Covid. Try to get a week in the Alps each summer and Switzerland is my favourite. Best mountains and best huts too! Last year two friends and I were in Zinal for a week doing some easy routes (Pigne de la Le and Bishorn) and this year we had planned to base ourselves in Saas Fee. The Weissmies traverse was top of our list. Hopefully by next summer things will be a bit more normal. You're very fortunate to have such landscapes on your doorstep.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

massimoambrosio77 said:


> Hi. Today i got my SPB with a great discount from my AD. I noticed a slight misalignment of the indexes applied at 12 o'clock (slightly shifted towards the right). I would like to know if this anomaly is to be considered normal.
> 
> I would like to know the comparison with your watches. Here any photos:
> 
> ...


That's not "bad" in Seiko terms - they may refuse to adjust it if within tolerances. Your best bet is to get a local watchmaker to take the bezel off and re-seat the insert. However, check the timekeeping. If that's not up to much either, instead of rejecting it you may consider selling it on C24 for €1,600 to some FOMO goon and pocketing the profit.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Quick question: has one of the models a _non_ sunburst dial? If all of the models have some kind of sunburst dial, which one has the least or are they all the same?


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

Riverman said:


> Oh man am I envious! I had to cancel my summer mountaineering trip this year due to Covid. Try to get a week in the Alps each summer and Switzerland is my favourite. Best mountains and best huts too! Last year two friends and I were in Zinal for a week doing some easy routes (Pigne de la Le and Bishorn) and this year we had planned to base ourselves in Saas Fee. The Weissmies traverse was top of our list. Hopefully by next summer things will be a bit more normal. You're very fortunate to have such landscapes on your doorstep.


I feel sorry for you. Covid has changed everything.
Saas Fee is the neighbourhood valley of Zermatt with stunning mountain trails as well. And Zinal is not far away either 
Really hope you can make it to Switzerland once Covid is a thing of the past.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

ck2k01 said:


> Good eye. Was in Lucerne and Zurich in . . . 2015?
> 
> I know we gush over Swiss watches (maybe not the appropriate thread in which to say so . . .), but Swiss scenery is the real
> 
> ...


Zurich as a city is nice, but the local people are quite snobbish. Too many bankers, too many rich people or wannabes.

However Switzerland is a tiny country but has a lot of offer in terms of landscape.
In a day, you can swim in a river which water is drinkable and runs through the middle of a city (e.g. Zurich, Berne, Basel). Then take the train to Zermatt (or drive by car), mount your ski/snowboard and ride up by cablecar to Klein Matterhorn at 4000m where you crush the slopes on the glacier. How cool is that 

Back to Zermatt, the main shopping street starts with, guess - Rolex store. Then within the next 100 meters, you find 6 more watch stores: Tag Heuer, Breitling, Patek, Omega, Hublot, and even Swatch. Yes, 100 meters - 7 watch flagship stores!
I think Seiko/Grand Seiko should add a boutique store in Zermatt. Would be the perfect spot


----------



## Recondriver (Jul 25, 2020)

tchristen said:


> Following this forum I hear some negative aspects but also many positive comments of people who have good to almost perfect samples. So what is the take here?
> 
> In order to quantify one must create a report list of bad vs good samples and compare the numbers.


Anecdotal, but my experience with Seiko has been good. Purchased a 2020 Seiko 5 'diver' for my son. Perfect case finishing, no alignment issues, dial finishing is perfect. And it keeps time we'll enough, apparently, that he hasn't missed any classes. My SPB-149 is flawless. No alignment issues. Bezel Lume pip is perfect, second had aligns perfectly with the dial markers, dial is flawless, and the case is exquisite, utter perfection. Haven't worn it with the bracelet, but it too is without reproach, not counting the one subjective complaint I have with it - don't care for the divers extension.


----------



## massimoambrosio77 (Sep 14, 2016)

tchristen said:


> Following this forum I hear some negative aspects but also many positive comments of people who have good to almost perfect samples. So what is the take here?
> 
> In order to quantify one must create a report list of bad vs good samples and compare the numbers.


This is my smaple
Seiko 1

Seiko 2

Seiko 3

I don't know if it can be considered a good example or a bad one. The fact is that most of the SPBs viewed were similar to mine. You evaluate.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

massimoambrosio77 said:


> This is my smaple
> Seiko 1
> 
> Seiko 2
> ...


From these photos it is difficult to tell but I think it is aligned.
Best is if you put the watch flat on an even floor (take off bracelet!), then photograph it in exact 90 degree angle from the top right in the middle over the watch to avoid parallax issues.
You can put your smartphone on a very low table or chair, which you position just right over the watch so the camera of your smartphone is pointing down on the watch.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Been a month since mine arrived. And it hasn't left the wrist since. That's a tremendous run for me. I've considered putting something else on instead but then that that grey dial and the comfort just gets it back on the wrist time and again.

I am really happy that I don't feel like I am forcing myself to like it as that can happen after a long anticipation for a watch.


----------



## jkrause69 (May 15, 2020)

What would be a fair price on a pre-owned SPB149J1?


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

boatswain said:


> Been a month since mine arrived. And it hasn't left the wrist since. That's a tremendous run for me. I've considered putting something else on instead but then that that grey dial and the comfort just gets it back on the wrist time and again.
> 
> I am really happy that I don't feel like I am forcing myself to like it as that can happen after a long anticipation for a watch.


I have to agree, I feel the same way about my 149.


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Been a month since mine arrived. And it hasn't left the wrist since. That's a tremendous run for me. I've considered putting something else on instead but then that that grey dial and the comfort just gets it back on the wrist time and again.
> 
> I am really happy that I don't feel like I am forcing myself to like it as that can happen after a long anticipation for a watch.


Your pictures are awesome.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

really enjoying this home run from Seiko!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ricky T said:


> Your pictures are awesome.


Thanks!

I'll give the credit to the watch though.

It is very photogenic but also I find a bit tricky to capture the depth of it.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Been a month since mine arrived. And it hasn't left the wrist since. That's a tremendous run for me. I've considered putting something else on instead but then that that grey dial and the comfort just gets it back on the wrist time and again.
> 
> I am really happy that I don't feel like I am forcing myself to like it as that can happen after a long anticipation for a watch.


What is your accuracy after one month Boatswain?


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

jkrause69 said:


> What would be a fair price on a pre-owned SPB149J1?


There are 12 listings on Chrono24, as new but I would call them open box.
Lowest go for approx. USD1500

On Ebay, currently two open bids from US sellers (pre-owned).








Seiko Prospex 1965 Diver’s Modern Re-interpretation SPB149 | eBay


Condition is "Pre-owned" with no major scuffs or scratches. The watch has been sized and is in the possession of the original owner. Worn on a few occasions but decided it wasn't a good fit for my wrist size.



www.ebay.com












Seiko SPB149J Limited Edition - EXCELLENT+ Condition


Seiko SPB149J Limited Edition - EXCELLENT+ Condition in Jewelry & Watches, Watches, Parts & Accessories, Watches, Wristwatches | eBay



www.ebay.com





If you really want one I would just get the best example out there for the price you can afford. Important is that you ask the seller to send you lots of videos and photos and ideally also with the watch on the time grapher! So you can assure you get a decent example that runs accurately.

I think the more people are starting to appreciate the value of the SPB149 and how awesome this watch is - especially if you can get hold of a very good example - it will be hard to find cheap bargains, even on secondary market IMO.

Interesting though, on Ebay prices for SBDC107 from Japanese sellers go in the crazy mid USD 2K to high 3K! I don't know why it is so. SBDC107 and SBP149 are basically the same. Anyone any explanation?


----------



## jkrause69 (May 15, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up!! Seems like these are going to hold their value and stay up in the 1300$ to 1600$ range.


----------



## johnniechang (Mar 8, 2020)

My SBDC107 has being on wrist for almost 3 months for break-in and I get a decent -2spd, on the timegrapher the positional variance all within 2spd which is great for a SEIKO, obviously this watch must has been finely adjusted in the factory, now it seems little bit queer that there are still some out-of-spec watches in this tread, don't know if it's the difference of the product lines or maybe jdm SBDC107 gets more attention, or am I just lucky?


----------



## massimoambrosio77 (Sep 14, 2016)

tchristen said:


> From these photos it is difficult to tell but I think it is aligned.
> Best is if you put the watch flat on an even floor (take off bracelet!), then photograph it in exact 90 degree angle from the top right in the middle over the watch to avoid parallax issues.
> You can put your smartphone on a very low table or chair, which you position just right over the watch so the camera of your smartphone is pointing down on the watch.


The misalignment is between the applied indices and the ring of hashmarks right outside of the indices.
Seiko 4


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

massimoambrosio77 said:


> The misalignment is between the applied indices and the ring of hashmarks right outside of the indices.
> Seiko 4


Only you can tell because you have the watch in front of you.
If you want us to judge, the only way is to take a photo as I described above. If the watch and camera are not perfectly 90 degree aligned to each other to the middle, it can already cause parallax. You can test this by looking at your watch and move your wrist just slightly a little bit.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

johnniechang said:


> My SBDC107 has being on wrist for almost 3 months for break-in and I get a decent -2spd, on the timegrapher the positional variance all within 2spd which is great for a SEIKO, obviously this watch must has been finely adjusted in the factory, now it seems little bit queer that there are still some out-of-spec watches in this tread, don't know if it's the difference of the product lines or maybe jdm SBDC107 gets more attention, or am I just lucky?


There are always negative voices and bashers in every forum.
But so far I hear more positive feedbacks.

BTW, you are not the only lucky one. My SPB149 is settled at +1.5spd. There are some others in this forum as well. So I don't think it is SBDC107 vs SPB149.


----------



## Vintageautomatic (Apr 18, 2020)

Would this be okay for my spb147? Would it have the right coating? New OEM Seiko SBDC051 / 053 and SPB051/053 etc Stainless Steel Bracelet | eBay


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

tchristen said:


> What is your accuracy after one month Boatswain?


It's been a steady +5 seconds per 24 hours, worn and rested crown down overnight .

I'm just cycling through some other resting positions again to see if there is a better resting position. Dial up and 12 up we're also both pretty good early on.

So I am very pleased with that accuracy. 

Though I also know there is a good dose of luck involved too


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

boatswain said:


> It's been a steady +5 seconds per 24 hours, worn and rested crown down overnight .
> 
> I'm just cycling through some other resting positions again to see if there is a better resting position. Dial up and 12 up we're also both pretty good early on.
> 
> ...


Have you tried and worn it while you sleep?
Mine is running best if worn 24/7 day and night. Maybe give it a try?
But +5spd is still very good IMO!


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

massimoambrosio77 said:


> This is my smaple
> Seiko 1
> 
> Seiko 2
> ...


1 Your camera is not centered and is shifted to the right
2 The watch is not perfectly flat and appears to be higher on the left segment. You need to remove the bracelet as it is lying on itself and not flat on a level surface
3 You must also make sure that your camera is in a perfectly fixed position. In other words, a hand held camera can be shifted both horizontally and vertically which causes distortion. But you can also cause distortion by having the camera tipped up or down.

This will cause camera distortion. Can you put the watch flat on a perfectly level surface without a bracelet? Make sure to use a level. You must also center the watch exactly to a reference line. I would suggest a laser line if you have one. I am an amateur carpenter so it is imperative for the object to be centered, plum, and level to get an accurate measurement. The camera must also be in a fixed position, non movable position, and be perfectly level. We have a saying- measure twice and cut once. You will also get pincushion and barrel camera distortion due to the curved shape of the camera lens. This distortion will be more severe if the crystal on the watch has a dome and you are photographing at a slight angle. You can tell that you have camera distortion due to the imperfect reflection of the dial second markers to the metal chapter ring.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

tchristen said:


> Have you tried and worn it while you sleep?
> Mine is running best if worn 24/7 day and night. Maybe give it a try?
> But +5spd is still very good IMO!


No, not yet.

I generally take my watches off at night.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

boatswain said:


> No, not yet.
> 
> I generally take my watches off at night.


Ok.
And I never take off my watch at night. Like cowboys who go to bed with their boots on, LOL


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

tchristen said:


> There are always negative voices and bashers in every forum.
> But so far I hear more positive feedbacks.
> 
> BTW, you are not the only lucky one. My SPB149 is settled at +1.5spd. There are some others in this forum as well. So I don't think it is SBDC107 vs SPB149.


Hmmm, I have 3 Seikos with 6R35, one with 6R20 and two Grand Seikos. Out of these 6, 4 are excellent, and two (both 6R35 movements - are not so great.

The movement itself is very capable of being precise (as my good 6R35 proves) but they just aren't regulated consistently....

That is no bashing, and no negative talk, just the facts and my experience.

All 6R35 movement watches were purchased in 2020, and to be honest, the one that works spot on was bought online, the two that are 15 seconds and more fast a day both are from the same local AD....

I should check magnetism.

Anyhow, they are within specs so I am not complaining, just knowing what this movement is capable of is a bit maddening.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

I have been wearing my SPB147 the last 6 days 24/7 since receiving it and we have lost a total of 14 seconds... but time will tell 🤞


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## DR Da-da (Apr 8, 2013)

I’ve been holding out for the initial hype to wear off and AD prices to come down from MSRP, but my patience is waning! I definitely will get one of these or the SPB151. However, I’m leaning more toward this due to size and my 6.75” wrist. All these posts w/ fantastic pics are making the wait more difficult!


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

DR Da-da said:


> I've been holding out for the initial hype to wear off and AD prices to come down from MSRP, but my patience is waning! I definitely will get one of these or the SPB151. However, I'm leaning more toward this due to size and my 6.75" wrist. All these posts w/ fantastic pics are making the wait more difficult!


Same here but these seem to be very popular and very much in demand. Not seeing much of a price drop anywhere except for the 147. And if you're waiting for the 149, you can forget about it lol.


----------



## J_Aquino (Mar 29, 2019)

How do these models wear vs the SKX? As far as I know the lug to lug is longer despite the smaller diameter right?


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Really still enjoying this strap on the 147 so much....


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

koolpep said:


> Really still enjoying this strap on the 147 so much....


That looks great.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

koolpep said:


> Hmmm, I have 3 Seikos with 6R35, one with 6R20 and two Grand Seikos. Out of these 6, 4 are excellent, and two (both 6R35 movements - are not so great.
> 
> The movement itself is very capable of being precise (as my good 6R35 proves) but they just aren't regulated consistently....
> 
> ...


Good news is that the 6R35 has proven to be very capable and if well regulated can run within Superlative Chronometer Specs.

If you have a "bad" sample (lets say -/+ 15spd or more) you can send it in for service in a couple of years and ask for better regulation.
Or if you cannot wait have it regulated by a competent watch maker, although at your own cost. If you have a good relationship with your watch maker - like in my case - he won't charge that much for this task, less than 100 bucks, which I think is worth it.


----------



## Lexvandoef (Mar 21, 2019)

J_Aquino said:


> How do these models wear vs the SKX? As far as I know the lug to lug is longer despite the smaller diameter right?


I used to wear my skx007 daily until I got my spb149 (got them both from my fiance!) and I find them very comparable on the wrist, both on the provided bracelets. I have a 6.3 inch wrist circumference but very very flat wrists, the top of wrist measures 2.1 inch (53mm).

Yes the lug to lug is about 1,5mm larger on the spb149 but it is not really noticable if the skx already wears nicely on your wrist. But keep in mind, the spb14x wears less bulky, although the height is around the same as the skx, the spb14x sits more in my wrist than on top of it with an apparent height of aprox 9-10mm. And visually is also looks less bulky and more balanced than the skx. 
I would say the wear around the same on the wrist, with a slight plus in wearability for the spb14x series.

I also tried it alongside a mm200,of which everybody says it wears small. Well, the mm200 really wears small for a 44mm watch, but it is a step up in term of size opposed to both the skx and spb14x series. I was actually very close to buying a mm200 but I kept hesitating because of the size, it was the very very max I would be comfortable with but just kept doubting because of the size. When I tried on the spb149 I instantly bonded and bought it, perfect sizing and such a good and modern interpretation of a classic.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Jeff Pesos said:


> Same here but these seem to be very popular and very much in demand. Not seeing much of a price drop anywhere except for the 147. And if you're waiting for the 149, you can forget about it lol.


I'm seeing the volume versions (147 and 143) trading about the same relative to RRP. However in some countries the difference in retail price is very different to others, which distorts the view. Since the 145 is only available at boutiques, discounting is entirely dependent on intimacy of customer relationship. i.e. also distortionary.

The price achieved with the sale of the 149 depends on levels of desperation, social media addiction and FOMO.


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

tchristen said:


> Good news is that the 6R35 has proved to be very capable and if well regulated can run within Superlative Chronometer Specs.
> 
> If you have a "bad" sample (lets say -/+ 15spd or more) you can send it in for service in a couple of years and ask for better regulation.
> Or if you cannot wait have it regulated by a competent watch maker, although at your own cost. If you have a good relationship with your watch maker - like in my case - he won't charge that much for this task, less than 100 bucks, which I think is worth it.


Yeah, thanks for your suggestions - I hardly wear a watch more than one day as I have a lot to go through in my collection LOL, it's not too bad to live with it for now.

Independent watchmakers are very rare in my neck of the woods, especially good ones. So I probably use the service center eventually for a regulation.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

One-Seventy said:


> I'm seeing the volume versions (147 and 143) trading about the same. However in some countries the difference in retail price is very different to others, which distorts the view. Since the 145 is only available at boutiques, discounting is entirely dependent on intimacy of customer relationship. i.e. also distortionary.
> 
> The price achieved with the sale of the 149 depends on levels of desperation, social media addiction and FOMO.


Prices here in Europe are generally higher due to high import taxes. Also less market penetration.
US, I believe Seiko is driving a much more aggressive market penetration strategy, thus allowing AD to give more discounts. So yes, prices are distorted based on the regions.

Nonetheless, I predict that in the long term the 149 will hold its value best due to 1) LE and 2) only minor or no discounts were available. Unlike the 143, 145, 147 where I have heard people got crazy 20-25% discount.

In addition to that, I think good examples with perfect bezel alignment, centered pip and accuracy within COSC will yield higher prices than average or bad examples. Just my two cents.


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

tchristen said:


> Prices here in Europe are generally higher due to high import taxes. Also less market penetration.
> US, I believe Seiko is driving a much more aggressive market penetration strategy, thus allowing AD to give more discounts. So yes, prices are distorted based on the regions.
> 
> Nonetheless, I predict that in the long term the 149 will hold its value best due to 1) LE and 2) only minor or no discounts were available. Unlike the 143, 145, 147 where I have heard people got crazy 20-25% discount.
> ...


Totally agree with you.

On a side note, it is (was) possible to get interesting discounts on the 149. Even in Europe, where I also live (on your left). I managed to get 15% from my AD, without having a very long history with him (only one other watch and a couple of furniture in the past). For the record, I would have had the same discount for any other 14X model.
I also read from members of French forums that they weren't able to get a discount from their own AD, or very small ones. Guess it really is a case-by-case, even within a single market.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

NicoD said:


> Totally agree with you.
> 
> On a side note, it is (was) possible to get interesting discounts on the 149. Even in Europe, where I also live (on your left). I managed to get 15% from my AD, without having a very long history with him (only one other watch and a couple of furniture in the past). For the record, I would have had the same discount for any other 14X model.
> I also read from members of French forums that they weren't able to get a discount from their own AD, or very small ones. Guess it really is a case-by-case, even within a single market.


Official price in EUR is 1350 (if I am not mistaken). With 15% discount you paid EUR 1147.50 which is approx. USD 1345.

With this wilderness of discount percentage from various ADs I am wondering what the AD's margin is. Maybe some ADs are just pricing more aggressively to increase sales volume and sacrifice lost profit margin.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

This strap is a perfect match to the black bezel and dial.

And look out for the subtle changes of the blue dial and also color of hands and indices depending on the lighting.
Stunning watch, really!


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Was at the local Macy’s and the discount is 25% no need to ask. They do carry prospex but stock is a crapshoot so you may get lucky and run into a newer model. Same deal is happening online btw


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

Just checked online (with US VPN), Macy's VIP sales, so it is not specific for watches only.
And only cheap entry Seikos available. Not the mid or higher end tier.


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

tchristen said:


> Just checked online (with US VPN), Macy's VIP sales, so it is not specific for watches only.
> And only cheap entry Seikos available. Not the mid or higher end tier.


Yeah, Macy's will not have the SPB14x watches. As far as I know, it has to be a shop that carries the Seiko Luxe line. Prospex
You can search for retailers that carry that line via the Seiko store finder. Go to Refine Your Search and select Seiko Luxe Collection








SEIKO WATCH | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




store.seikowatches.com


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

creepy ross said:


> Yeah, Macy's will not have the SPB14x watches. As far as I know, it has to be a shop that carries the Seiko Luxe line. Prospex
> You can search for retailers that carry that line via the Seiko store finder. Go to Refine Your Search and select Seiko Luxe Collection
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I was only responding to post #4,082. I think TraserH3 gave a misleading tip.

Happy owner of 149 and not looking for another 14x.
But thanks anyway.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Checked out these reissues again. That bezel is a fraction too wide. The Willard reinterpretation in my opinion is a nicer watch.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

Galaga said:


> Checked out these reissues again. That bezel is a fraction too wide. The Willard reinterpretation in my opinion is a nicer watch.


You are comparing apples and oranges. Willard is a completely different watch than SPB14x line which is a MODERN re-interpretation of the 62MAS.

Btw, you need to wear the watch on your wrist to be able to judge. On photos the bezel looks wider than it is IMO.
I think the bezel is point on, not too wide and not too narrow. But this is only 1 opinion out of many.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

tchristen said:


> You are comparing apples and oranges. Willard is a completely different watch than SPB14x line which is a MODERN re-interpretation of the 62MAS.
> 
> Btw, you need to wear the watch on your wrist to be able to judge. On photos the bezel looks wider than it is IMO.
> I think the bezel is point on, not too wide and not too narrow. But this is only 1 opinion out of many.


I did wear it on the wrist. It's too wide. Just my opinion.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

tchristen said:


> This strap is a perfect match to the black bezel and dial.
> 
> And look out for the subtle changes of the blue dial and also color of hands and indices depending on the lighting.
> Stunning watch, really!
> ...


Great shots! You must've used one helluva camera to take them seeing as though the Hasselblad has been relegated to 'prop' status for these, LOL!

What strap IS this???


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

broonzbane said:


> Great shots! You must've used one helluva camera to take them seeing as though the Hasselblad has been relegated to 'prop' status for these, LOL!
> 
> What strap IS this???


Thank you!
You know what? I shot entirely with my Samsung S10 handheld! Seriously 

Photography is all about composition, lighting and props. Which camera you use is secondary. I used to be a commercial photographer before I transitioned myself into a filmmaker and drone pilot, which I still am. Although I mainly shoot people, landscape and commercial stuff. Watch, food and car photography requires different skill alltogether though.
But I kept my Hasselblad for times when I feel nostalgic 

Straps check out Cheap watch straps and watch band replacement
They have great stuff for great prices!


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

Looks good on leather strap too.


----------



## Cheverian (Sep 27, 2017)

tchristen said:


> This strap is a perfect match to the black bezel and dial.
> 
> And look out for the subtle changes of the blue dial and also color of hands and indices depending on the lighting.
> Stunning watch, really!
> ...


Where did you pick up that Nato, if you don't mind my asking.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for the strap reference! Very familiar with them, although yours did not look familiar to me...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

Cheverian said:


> Where did you pick up that Nato, if you don't mind my asking.


I am glad you like 
Check out here. They have great stuff for good prices
Cheap watch straps and watch band replacement


----------



## futurepx (Sep 28, 2015)

Not much to contribute other than this photo of my 149 on a barton rubber strap. Love how the case shape makes straps look so seamless


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Recondriver (Jul 25, 2020)

Accuracy update: my SPB149 seems to have settled in a bit. I’ve been wearing it daily for about a month now. Running +4spd. On my wrist roughly 12 hrs/day. Stored dial-up at night.

Thanks everyone for posting your amazing pics and opinions on the 14x series!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15489168


Right on! 

Happy so far?

PS. Brilliant shot as expected.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Still can't shake this thing off my wrist


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Still losing 25 seconds per day, but I like it so much that I can live with it until I can get it regulated.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Right on!
> 
> Happy so far?
> 
> PS. Brilliant shot as expected.


I disliked it so much that I sold it within an hour of arrival. But I got a nice picture first. 😂


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

On StrapsCo grey suede


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Still can't shake this thing off my wrist


Nice combo @boatswain what strap is that? Rubber? Where can I purchase it?
Many thanks for sharing. 
Cheers
Giusepoe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

babbsky said:


> Nice combo @boatswain what strap is that? Rubber? Where can I purchase it?
> Many thanks for sharing.
> Cheers
> Giusepoe
> ...


Hi Babbsky

Thanks

This one is the rubber strap from Nodus, but i don't think they are selling it separately right now.

Pretty much the identical strap can be found elsewhere though. WatchGecko has it as the Zuludiver Zennor FKM rubber strap. I bought the 22mm version from them and it's the same.

Great strap. Nice and thick at the lugs. Very flexible. Has some molded in curve. So far it's my favourite for this watch.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

APOCALYPSE NOW!

Yesterday evening, quite a spectacle from the view of our terrace. Blood sky and rain (unfortunately you don't see the rain in the photo). The phenomenon took only about 5 minutes.

Look at how the indices glow! This is only possible in combination of angle of view and lighting effect. Our terrace has a huge and wide window front which acts like a mirror. So when the light hit the window front it reflects back on the dial of the watch.
As comparison I add another shot of the same scene but at different angle and no light reflection hitting the dial.

I find this fascinating because I have not been able to replicate this effect in normal lighting condition. Not yet 

Side note: colours in photos (taken with my Samsung S10) are real and unedited.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 15490484


Barolo always go  
But the wine glas...? That doesn't go :-(


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

tchristen said:


> Barolo always go
> But the wine glas...? That doesn't go :-(


Oh my friend that's where you tell me it has to be crystal and the classic wine glass shape,
And how wrong can you be,
The wine is kept in glass bottles, so I use glass 
The shape of a wine glass is so that it lets air in to breathe, my glass does exactly the same,
don't get me wrong I have many sets of wine glasses of all shapes and sizes. 
I enjoy drinking wine from those glasses. 
🤔🍷 cheers
G


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Back on bracelet










And I like it!

Didn't expect that frankly.


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Hi Babbsky
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Thanks for your quick reply @boatswain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Anyone tried unscrewing the case back cover off their SPB14x yet? Mine would budge no matter how much force I used. I previously unscrewed many Seikos before including the turtle SRP777 using the same tools recently. I wanted to regulate my SPB143 as it is running 20+ spd fast. Any ideas how to take the caseback cover off the SPB14x would be appreciated !


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

correction: wouldn't budge.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

[/QUOTEAll[/QUOTE]


Watchcollector21 said:


> Oh my friend that's where you tell me it has to be crystal and the classic wine glass shape,
> And how wrong can you be,
> The wine is kept in glass bottles, so I use glass
> The shape of a wine glass is so that it lets air in to breathe, my glass does exactly the same,
> ...


All fine my friend. If you think your glass does the job, its ok. Although, personally if I go with glass I would take a shorter/flatter one
having said that, looking at your Reserva Barolo, that awesome watch, I just thought a crystal Barolo wine glass would be a better fit.

Hope you enjoyed your Barolo.
Cheers


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Back on bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel the same!
Nato, leather, bracelet - this watch is an eye catcher.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

Japanese watch and Swiss cows - good match don't you think?


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Just tried a SPB149 at an AD in Lisbon, gorgeous!!! In the excitement forgot to take a pic sorry...


Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

uvalaw2005 said:


> I disliked it so much that I sold it within an hour of arrival. But I got a nice picture first. ?


I saw you sold both your SPB and Willard-X.

Out of curiosity, what did you not like about it?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

acadian said:


> I saw you sold both your SPB and Willard-X.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what did you not like about it?


I loved the Willard, nothing bad to say about that one. Best new release in years IMHO. But I keep a really small collection and decided to go back to the SKX007 as it is more versatile for me.

I'm obviously in the deep minority on the 62MAS, so take this with a big grain of salt. I thought it was too thick, felt top heavy on the wrist, looked too boxy/squared off, and the endlink/lugs were comically mismatched (it looks like a bracelet for another watch that just happens to _almost_ fit).

Also, though the bezel was aligned, there was paint missing from around the lume pip as is apparently not uncommon. I wouldn't accept that on a $200 Chinese homage, and think it is outrageous on a $1k+ watch.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

uvalaw2005 said:


> I loved the Willard, nothing bad to say about that one. Best new release in years IMHO. But I keep a really small collection and decided to go back to the SKX007 as it is more versatile for me.
> 
> I'm obviously in the deep minority on the 62MAS, so take this with a big grain of salt. I thought it was too thick, felt top heavy on the wrist, looked too boxy/squared off, and the endlink/lugs were comically mismatched (it looks like a bracelet for another watch that just happens to _almost_ fit).
> 
> Also, though the bezel was aligned, there was paint missing from around the lume pip as is apparently not uncommon. I wouldn't accept that on a $200 Chinese homage, and think it is outrageous on a $1k+ watch.


I feel the same about how it wears - Aesthetically, I'm deeply in love with my SPB143, but for some reason it doesn't sit well on my wrist (especially with the bracelet) which surprises me considering it's the perfect size on paper. Right now I have it on a Barton canvas strap and it's not bad, but still not perfect. I need to try it on a Marine Nationale elastic band next.

Let's be honest here - most Chinese homages have better QC than Seikos


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

KoolKat said:


> Anyone tried unscrewing the case back cover off their SPB14x yet? Mine would budge no matter how much force I used. I previously unscrewed many Seikos before including the turtle SRP777 using the same tools recently. I wanted to regulate my SPB143 as it is running 20+ spd fast. Any ideas how to take the caseback cover off the SPB14x would be appreciated !
> 
> View attachment 15491011


this one may be overtorqued. I'd try with a 3 prong case back tool which will give you more leverage. I think 20$ on ebay


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

Hey All.
I received and email from my AD asking me if I would like another 149. They have one bnib. DM if you are interested.


----------



## Tairese7 (Feb 5, 2015)

barewrist said:


> Hey All.
> I received and email from my AD asking me if I would like another 149. They have one bnib. DM if you are interested.


Entering week 10 of waitlist for the 143. Sure feels like the 149 is easier to find at the moment.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

acadian said:


> I feel the same about how it wears - Aesthetically, I'm deeply in love with my SPB143, but for some reason it doesn't sit well on my wrist (especially with the bracelet) which surprises me considering it's the perfect size on paper. Right now I have it on a Barton canvas strap and it's not bad, but still not perfect. I need to try it on a Marine Nationale elastic band next.
> 
> Let's be honest here - most Chinese homages have better QC than Seikos


You are not serious, are you? Save your money and buy the original, regardless if it is German, Chinese or whatever Homage and how good the quality is. If I want a Sub I buy Rolex and not Steinhart. Just my opinion.

Regarding comfort, for me its the opposite. First I thought the SPB149 was bulky and heavy for my tiny 6.75" wrist. But when I tried it on it feels very comfortable, whether on bracelet or straps.

Good thing is, there are all kind of options for all kind of tastes.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## Riverman (May 15, 2020)

I've been rocking my SPB149 all week and it now holds a very special importance for me as it was the watch I chose to wear in hospital this week for the birth of my son. I usually take my watches off overnight but my SPB149 has barely left my wrist all week. Comfort on the MN band has been impressive. I hardly noticed the watch was there. Lume power has also been formidable.

I debated with myself which watch in my collection I would wear this week. The romantic in me would have gone for my Calatrava but the pragmatist in me knew it should be something a bit more sensible and robust in a hospital environment - so the SPB149 it was!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

tchristen said:


> [/QUOTEAll


All fine my friend. If you think your glass does the job, its ok. Although, personally if I go with glass I would take a shorter/flatter one
having said that, looking at your Reserva Barolo, that awesome watch, I just thought a crystal Barolo wine glass would be a better fit.

Hope you enjoyed your Barolo.
Cheers
[/QUOTE]
Thank you Tchristen ,
Really enjoyed the Barolo, I even let it breathe for a couple of hours,
Tonight, back in the cellar, I hope you approve








Cheers G


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

Watchcollector21 said:


> All fine my friend. If you think your glass does the job, its ok. Although, personally if I go with glass I would take a shorter/flatter one
> having said that, looking at your Reserva Barolo, that awesome watch, I just thought a crystal Barolo wine glass would be a better fit.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your Barolo.
> Cheers


Thank you Tchristen ,
Really enjoyed the Barolo, I even let it breathe for a couple of hours,
Tonight, back in the cellar, I hope you approve
View attachment 15492146

Cheers G
[/QUOTE]
I see you are a wine lover my friend! Good Amarone in old fashion crystal wine glass, haha
And that watch, lovely!
Enjoy, cheers!

BTW, please take off the Riedel tag. Destroy the optics IMO


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Riverman said:


> I've been rocking my SPB149 all week and it now holds a very special importance for me as it was the watch I chose to wear in hospital this week for the birth of my son. I usually take my watches off overnight but my SPB149 has barely left my wrist all week. Comfort on the MN band has been impressive. I hardly noticed the watch was there. Lume power has also been formidable.
> 
> I debated with myself which watch in my collection I would wear this week. The romantic in me would have gone for my Calatrava but the pragmatist in me knew it should be something a bit more sensible and robust in a hospital environment - so the SPB149 it was!


Congratulations!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

More of beautiful Switzerland!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Out and about with the 149


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

Love the 147

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Talktochad (Feb 3, 2020)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Out and about with the 149
> View attachment 15493061
> View attachment 15493063


Love that shark mesh. Is that the uncle Seiko one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

A few quick pictures from yesterday.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

A few months into ownership, I finally got around to sizing the bracelet. Very comfortable.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

JRMARTINS said:


> Just tried a SPB149 at an AD in Lisbon, gorgeous!!! In the excitement forgot to take a pic sorry...
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


hearing that city, Lisbon, just made me think of Money Heist


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Riverman said:


> I've been rocking my SPB149 all week and it now holds a very special importance for me as it was the watch I chose to wear in hospital this week for the birth of my son. I usually take my watches off overnight but my SPB149 has barely left my wrist all week. Comfort on the MN band has been impressive. I hardly noticed the watch was there. Lume power has also been formidable.
> 
> I debated with myself which watch in my collection I would wear this week. The romantic in me would have gone for my Calatrava but the pragmatist in me knew it should be something a bit more sensible and robust in a hospital environment - so the SPB149 it was!


congratulations on the birth of your son! Health and happiness to you and your family.


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Hmmmm...

SPB147 perfect. 









SPB149 - not so perfect. 









Similar priced Hanhart with Swiss ETA 2893 or SW330









Must have been lucky with the 147 and a bit unlucky with the 149.

Edit: it's ok, I can live with the performance, though having now 4 6R35 movement watches, the positive thing I can say about them is, that none of them is slow 

Anyhow, I enjoy the watch regardless immensely.

Cheers.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Talktochad said:


> Love that shark mesh. Is that the uncle Seiko one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Talktochad said:


> Love that shark mesh. Is that the uncle Seiko one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Talktochad,
The shark mesh was from my Eterna watch, clasp from my Seiko Samurai bracelet, perfect fit.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Thee (Jan 10, 2015)

143 Combo Chronicles #12 - Grey Ostrich
I have owned this grey ostrich strap for quite a while and never really liked how it looked on my current rotation, so I just threw it in the strap drawer. Fast forward to my 143, where I immediately removed the bracelet and vowed to test it's strap friendliness. We are now at combination #12.


----------



## Thee (Jan 10, 2015)

JM252 said:


> Still losing 25 seconds per day, but I like it so much that I can live with it until I can get it regulated.
> 
> View attachment 15489559


Mine started off slow, but has settled in nicely. It varies between -3 and +6 spd. You are making me want to install the bracelet!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Thee said:


> Mine started off slow, but has settled in nicely. It varies between -3 and +6 spd. You are making me want to install the bracelet!


Mind if I ask how long it took to run in?

I suppose I should be wearing it every day but I'm not.


----------



## Thee (Jan 10, 2015)

I don't wear it every day either, but I generally try to keep it wound and running because I do wear it a couple of times a week, at least. I got the watch in late August and have worn it maybe 18 times since. Having a little longer power reserve helps to keep it going. Overall, I really like the way it looks and wears. The finish and bezel feel is fantastic and I have no complaints about the performance. Seeing all of your pics just makes me want to put it on the bracelet (which I am resisting in favor of "strap mode").


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

tchristen said:


> More of beautiful Switzerland!
> 
> View attachment 15492722


@tchristen where did you get this strap? It would look perfect on my incoming 145 boutique model.


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

He mentioned in earlier post this is where he got the strap:









Adjustable Single Pass Strap Khaki and Barley


The Adjustable Single Pass strap is a stylish watch strap inspired by vintage Perlon straps, but made of a very soft nylon, similar to the nylon we use for our "seat belt" straps, but with a discreet glossy finish. Since it´s adjustable, the strap can easily be shorten to you desired length, and...




www.cheapestnatostraps.com


----------



## Laolao (Aug 7, 2020)

Thee said:


> Mine started off slow, but has settled in nicely. It varies between -3 and +6 spd. You are making me want to install the bracelet!





JM252 said:


> Mind if I ask how long it took to run in?
> 
> I suppose I should be wearing it every day but I'm not.


Mine started at around -10 spd 2 months ago and is now more or less at -25 spd, same as JM252. Tried to wear it more these days, doesn't seem to help. Black uncle seiko strap doesn't seem to help either..


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

Ricky T said:


> He mentioned in earlier post this is where he got the strap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Ricky T!


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

The 143 is really growing on me. 

Can anyone post comparison photos or notes with a 39.5 or 41.5 Oris Aquis?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

Ricky T said:


> He mentioned in earlier post this is where he got the strap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mate.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Earl Grey said:


> The 143 is really growing on me.
> 
> Can anyone post comparison photos or notes with a 39.5 or 41.5 Oris Aquis?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


With a 40 mm Divers 65:


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

As a strap material . . . FKM rubber is straight up LEGIT! This one came from Strapcode. Highly recommended!


----------



## Thee (Jan 10, 2015)

Norrie said:


> @tchristen where did you get this strap? It would look perfect on my incoming 145 boutique model.


I actually don't recall where I got the ostrich. It's been floating around my strap drawer for years basically unworn.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

My timekeeping hasn’t changed in over a month of wear. 

Just giving the power reserve a check now. So far so good...


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Digging this FKM rubber strap from Strapcode. A little short for my big wrists, but still fine...


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

tchristen said:


> Thank you Ricky T!


It was you that introduced those super soft, inexpensive straps to us. I bought one right after you posted the first picture. So I thank you


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

Finally got it back from the service center.

This is the Staib mesh I got for it a while ago but haven't fitted it until now. FYI it's more of a thick milanaise than a shark mesh.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

fuzzysquid said:


> Finally got it back from the service center.
> 
> This is the Staib mesh I got for it a while ago but haven't fitted it until now. FYI it's more of a thick milanaise than a shark mesh.
> 
> ...


That's a great looking mesh for it.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

Ricky T said:


> It was you that introduced those super soft, inexpensive straps to us. I bought one right after you posted the first picture. So I thank you


You are welcome!
Happy to near you bought one too


----------



## kjoken (Aug 30, 2019)

Earl Grey said:


> The 143 is really growing on me.
> 
> Can anyone post comparison photos or notes with a 39.5 or 41.5 Oris Aquis?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Same here, anybody got comparison with mm200 with the blue bezel. Love my sbdc063 but wearing it on bracelet a bit too chunky now  wonder the smaller 143 case could do the trick

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## md2010 (Feb 2, 2016)

Is anyone else bored with the spb149?


----------



## Lexvandoef (Mar 21, 2019)

Nope, absolutely not, love mine to death


----------



## KingKitega (Jul 3, 2017)

md2010 said:


> Is anyone else bored with the spb149?


Me neither. In fact I've sold off my other watches (GMTc, Tudor GMT) as I've been wearing it 24/7 for 2 months.

Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

md2010 said:


> Is anyone else bored with the spb149?


I don't have spb149. But I have been wearing my spb143 or spb147 non stop ever since I got them a month ago. I have no issue getting rid of all my other watches including Rolex, Omega, Tudor, etc,etc..


----------



## Recondriver (Jul 25, 2020)

Riverman said:


> I've been rocking my SPB149 all week and it now holds a very special importance for me as it was the watch I chose to wear in hospital this week for the birth of my son. I usually take my watches off overnight but my SPB149 has barely left my wrist all week. Comfort on the MN band has been impressive. I hardly noticed the watch was there. Lume power has also been formidable.
> 
> I debated with myself which watch in my collection I would wear this week. The romantic in me would have gone for my Calatrava but the pragmatist in me knew it should be something a bit more sensible and robust in a hospital environment - so the SPB149 it was!


Congrats on the birth of your son...what a wonderful memory to go with the watch!


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)

Another 149J1 pride owner...love the bracelet and the strap...


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)

Here with some friends...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Out and about with the 143, running errands.


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Is everyone paying msrp for their spb143? I reached out to two AD's in my state about it. First one said I could put deposit on it for their shipment this month but it was going to be full price + sales tax. Its my first purchase where I need to go to a brick and mortar AD to get the watch I want. I don't know if I should say I'd like 5% or not, I was under the impression people were getting 5-10% off on this. I could get the watch for nearly $180 less from Gnomon (when it restocks).


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

jam3s121 said:


> Is everyone paying msrp for their spb143? I reached out to two AD's in my state about it. First one said I could put deposit on it for their shipment this month but it was going to be full price + sales tax. Its my first purchase where I need to go to a brick and mortar AD to get the watch I want. I don't know if I should say I'd like 5% or not, I was under the impression people were getting 5-10% off on this. I could get the watch for nearly $180 less from Gnomon (when it restocks).


I got 20% off pretty easily from my local.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

jam3s121 said:


> Is everyone paying msrp for their spb143? I reached out to two AD's in my state about it. First one said I could put deposit on it for their shipment this month but it was going to be full price + sales tax. Its my first purchase where I need to go to a brick and mortar AD to get the watch I want. I don't know if I should say I'd like 5% or not, I was under the impression people were getting 5-10% off on this. I could get the watch for nearly $180 less from Gnomon (when it restocks).


buy from Gnomon... savings + no tax + fast shipping


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

Throwing in two more pictures from my last hike in the Swiss Alps.


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

jam3s121 said:


> Is everyone paying msrp for their spb143? I reached out to two AD's in my state about it. First one said I could put deposit on it for their shipment this month but it was going to be full price + sales tax. Its my first purchase where I need to go to a brick and mortar AD to get the watch I want. I don't know if I should say I'd like 5% or not, I was under the impression people were getting 5-10% off on this. I could get the watch for nearly $180 less from Gnomon (when it restocks).


Keep in mind you might get hit with customs fees, if you're in the US. Sounds like some people have had to pay, others haven't

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tairese7 (Feb 5, 2015)

jam3s121 said:


> Is everyone paying msrp for their spb143? I reached out to two AD's in my state about it. First one said I could put deposit on it for their shipment this month but it was going to be full price + sales tax. Its my first purchase where I need to go to a brick and mortar AD to get the watch I want. I don't know if I should say I'd like 5% or not, I was under the impression people were getting 5-10% off on this. I could get the watch for nearly $180 less from Gnomon (when it restocks).


I got ~15% off, but the AD still doesn't have it in stock. I'm entering week 12 of time since I put down a deposit.


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

jam3s121 said:


> Is everyone paying msrp for their spb143? I reached out to two AD's in my state about it. First one said I could put deposit on it for their shipment this month but it was going to be full price + sales tax. Its my first purchase where I need to go to a brick and mortar AD to get the watch I want. I don't know if I should say I'd like 5% or not, I was under the impression people were getting 5-10% off on this. I could get the watch for nearly $180 less from Gnomon (when it restocks).


I've also had the opportunity to buy from three different ADs for 15-20% off, but each piece had alignment or finishing issues.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

I’m discovering that accuracy is really variable depending on position... I’ve noticed -12s/day versus +8s/day when it’s resting at 9 o'clock down or 3 o’clock down.


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm surprised that an AD would so readily offer up a discount on such a hot watch - that he doesn't even have in stock. Maybe once the demand dies off a little but...


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

I still don't get it. Seiko US AD's pricing is like the Wild West.
Those AD's must be desperate to sell more watches because they are qualified by the quantity of watches the can sell. No matter what, even business wise it doesn't make any sense, unless AD got a huge margin of 40% or more.

Kinda reminds me of the 2008 financial crisis where banks gave mortgage to everyone without doing due diligence until the market crashed. Or I am wrong?


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## sirep (Aug 28, 2019)

Can anyone recommend a good sail cloth strap for the 143? I’ve tried a Mr. Sailcloth, and while it was a little stiff it was a good strap. I came across the brand Artem, has anyone tried these? It’s double the price of the Mr. Sailcloth though. Besides wearing it on a Hamilton leather strap, which I know is some sort of cardinal sin but it wears great, I have a Watch Gecko sail cloth which works, but I want something with white/off white stitching rather than the gray I have.


----------



## watchbox (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey guys, got the 143 on a light gray Isofrane, love how the strap matches with the indices!!


----------



## Roosty (Feb 12, 2015)

On a Crown and Buckle Chevron Fifty strap today. Really digging how well the strap complements the watch.


----------



## Newbedutchy (May 29, 2020)

tchristen said:


> Official price in EUR is 1350 (if I am not mistaken). With 15% discount you paid EUR 1147.50 which is approx. USD 1345.
> 
> With this wilderness of discount percentage from various ADs I am wondering what the AD's margin is. Maybe some ADs are just pricing more aggressively to increase sales volume and sacrifice lost profit margin.


I got almost exactly the same deal.


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

jomal66 said:


> I'm surprised that an AD would so readily offer up a discount on such a hot watch - that he doesn't even have in stock. Maybe once the demand dies off a little but...


@jomal66 ; nice photoshoot! What strap is that from? Thanks. 
Cheers!
Giuseppe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

This is my last update on accuracy. I have been wearing the watch 24/7 for 6.5 weeks since I got it. Last sync with atomic clock on Sept 21.
As of today Oct 17, watch is running at +30 secs cumulative.
*+30 secs in 26 days average to +1.15spd! Very impressive IMHO!
Only my Seiko 7A38 Quartz beats this watch in accuracy.*

The first week after sync with atomic clock, toolwatch measured +0.5spd. Then second and third week, it sped up to +1.5-2spd (this was when I did a lot of outdoor activities in colder weather). Then the last couple of days it slowed down to no deviation at all, or 0 spd. This could be that I am spending more time at home right now.

Interesting though, my time grapher tells a different story. Measured in 5 positions, it average out to +6.5spd.
As stated before this watch runs best if worn 24/7, day and night!

Going forward, for the coming weeks I will rotate between the Seiko SPB149 and my beloved 71' birth year Datejust.


----------



## Newbedutchy (May 29, 2020)

My 149 went back to Seiko since the first time they did nothing. It kept running at least +14s/d with some days even out of spec at +27. On the AD machine it ran +17 with some peaks out of range. So the AD had some calls with the country Seiko office and it was regulated. At the AD it ran +6sd. Day 1 fully wound long night face up +13. I was not so happy. But wearing it 24h brought it back to +3.5. So far so good. Really happy and able to enjoy the beauty again. However being new at this movement thing, I think my next watch will be a solar. Has to be at least as pretty as this one.


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Gnomon watches had a restock on the 143 and I ordered mine. Anders confirmed alignment. Was so excited afterwards I ended up already buying a parachute elastic mn style strap and a new woven green nato. I previously only had 18mm and 22mm lug width watches. Can't wait to get this thing in my hands!


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

Running 37 seconds fast a day


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hello Giuseppe- the tropic strap is by Joseph Bonnie. I love it! 
BTW- for those keeping tabs on accuracy: I've been wearing mine for 2-1/2 months straight now and it's been averaging +1.5 sec/day. No complaints with that


----------



## Newbedutchy (May 29, 2020)

Anyone wearing the 149 on a vintage brown leather strap, or suede maybe? Any strapbrands to consider?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Newbedutchy said:


> My 149 went back to Seiko since the first time they did nothing. It kept running at least +14s/d with some days even out of spec at +27. On the AD machine it ran +17 with some peaks out of range. So the AD had some calls with the country Seiko office and it was regulated. At the AD it ran +6sd. Day 1 fully wound long night face up +13. I was not so happy. But wearing it 24h brought it back to +3.5. So far so good. Really happy and able to enjoy the beauty again. However being new at this movement thing, I think my next watch will be a solar. Has to be at least as pretty as this one.


Your watch is running within specifications for a 6R35 (-15/+25 SPD). And according to Seiko that's FULLY WOUND in the DIAL UP position. That's why nothing was done to it. Unfortunately that's the way Seiko's are. They have quite a large acceptable tolerance of acceptable daily deviation in addition to considerable positional variance. They don't care what it gets for accuracy in real life on your wrist, only what it does fully wound up, dial up. Make sure it's fully wound when you wear it. Generally they get much poorer accuracy the less wound they are. To keep an automatic fully wound you have to wear it about 10 hours a day with lots of movement. If you're sitting at a desk at work typing with an automatic there is no way there's enough movement of your arm to keep it fully wound. You probably need to get in the habit of manually winding it 30-40 times each morning to ensure it's topped up.

If that bugs you, definitely get a solar quart. But personally I'd avoid a Seiko solar Quartz. Citizen's Eco-Drive is generally considered to be much more reliable. I've had no problems with the 4 Citizen Eco-Drives I've owned over the past 5 years. I have two Seiko solar divers also about 5 years old and one of them consistently stops and I have to leave it in the sun for days to get it working again. Seems like it's power reserve is only a few months, not the 10 months claimed by the V157 specs. And this Seiko solar is only 3 years old and has been giving me trouble for the last year. I hear very few stories about Eco-Drives quitting but lots about Seiko solar dying after only a few years.


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

tchristen said:


> I still don't get it. Seiko US AD's pricing is like the Wild West.
> Those AD's must be desperate to sell more watches because they are qualified by the quantity of watches the can sell. No matter what, even business wise it doesn't make any sense, unless AD got a huge margin of 40% or more.
> 
> Kinda reminds me of the 2008 financial crisis where banks gave mortgage to everyone without doing due diligence until the market crashed. Or I am wrong?


Except on limited editions you should always get a discount at a good AD if you are a regular customer.

And you are about right with the margin.....


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Newbedutchy said:


> Anyone wearing the 149 on a vintage brown leather strap, or suede maybe? Any strapbrands to consider?











Not 149 but 147 Kudu strap from WatchGecko


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

mi6_ said:


> Your watch is running within specifications for a 6R35 (-15/+25 SPD). And according to Seiko that's FULLY WOUND in the DIAL UP position. That's why nothing was done to it. Unfortunately that's the way Seiko's are. They have quite a large acceptable tolerance of acceptable daily deviation in addition to considerable positional variance. They don't care what it gets for accuracy in real life on your wrist, only what it does fully wound up, dial up. Make sure it's fully wound when you wear it. Generally they get much poorer accuracy the less wound they are. To keep an automatic fully wound you have to wear it about 10 hours a day with lots of movement. If you're sitting at a desk at work typing with an automatic there is no way there's enough movement of your arm to keep it fully wound. You probably need to get in the habit of manually winding it 30-40 times each morning to ensure it's topped up.


I must disagree.
This is one of the bad examples that are not well regulated out of the box, unfortunately (we discussed this already).

I wear mine 24/7 and never ever wind the watch at all. No matter whether I am doing sports outdoor or just sitting around at the desk at home, it is running between 0spd to +2spd. If I leave the watch with crown up untouched for 24h, it runs +4spd fast.

If you are not happy with accuracy, have it regulated by a watch maker. Shouldn't cost a fortune but worth it if it bugs you.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

koolpep said:


> Except on limited editions you should always get a discount at a good AD if you are a regular customer.
> 
> And you are about right with the margin.....


Not here in Switzerland my friend where Seiko AD's are very very scarce and demand very low. Well, we are in Switzerland - the epicenter of Swiss watches )
I mentioned how much it retails here, didn't I? USD 1750 for the 149! No discount.


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

Newbedutchy said:


> Anyone wearing the 149 on a vintage brown leather strap, or suede maybe? Any strapbrands to consider?


Not a 149, but 147 on suede.


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

tchristen said:


> Not here in Switzerland my friend where Seiko AD's are very very scarce and demand very low. Well, we are in Switzerland - the epicenter of Swiss watches )
> I mentioned how much it retails here, didn't I? USD 1750 for the 149! No discount.


Well you are not alone, they raised the price for the 149 here too, no discount for limited editions that actually sell (there are some that don't ) so I also paid $1,633 for mine. However, I got a discount for the 147 and other non limited ones.

Problem in the UAE is we sell a lot of watches to tourists who are not coming these days....some retail stores need the turnover.


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

tchristen said:


> I must disagree.
> This is one of the bad examples that are not well regulated out of the box, unfortunately (we discussed this already).
> 
> I wear mine 24/7 and never ever wind the watch at all. No matter whether I am doing sports outdoor or just sitting around at the desk at home, it is running between 0spd to +2spd. If I leave the watch with crown up untouched for 24h, it runs +4spd fast.
> ...


Slightly disagree here. My experience is that getting a good sample is rather lucky.

I have 4 watches with 6R35 and 3 of them are super fast (but in spec from Seiko). One of them (SPB147) is running perfect +3 spd.

So in my personal sample size - it's reverted.

Again, not bashing the movement itself, I know it's very capable,just wish there would be some kind of regulation for the watches in the $1,000 range....


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

For the past 3 weeks my SPB147 is running within 3 spd. My SPB143 is running +20spd. I tried to get the latter regulated but I am having a hard time trying to remove that horrible case cover !


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

koolpep said:


> Slightly disagree here. My experience is that getting a good sample is rather lucky.
> 
> I have 4 watches with 6R35 and 3 of them are super fast (but in spec from Seiko). One of them (SPB147) is running perfect +3 spd.
> 
> ...


I am a vintage guy and the 149 is my first new watch ever, so I have no idea.

Sure, some of us are lucky and got very good examples.

However, all I am saying is 6R35 is a very capable movement if well regulated.
A competent watch maker can do it for few money. Mine won't charge more than 100 bucks.


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

tchristen said:


> I am a vintage guy and the 149 is my first new watch ever, so I have no idea.
> 
> Sure, some of us are lucky and got very good examples.
> 
> ...


Yes and I am genuinely happy for every one of us who gets a good one out of the gate. I know a bit of regulation makes all the difference. But still a bit sad that Seiko doesn't build that into the price, regulate it, charge $50 more, I would be fine with it.

Cheers.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

koolpep said:


> Yes and I am genuinely happy for every one of us who gets a good one out of the gate. I know a bit of regulation makes all the difference. But still a bit sad that Seiko doesn't build that into the price, regulate it, charge $50 more, I would be fine with it.
> 
> Cheers.


Well I have heard some folks got 20% off.
I paid a premium of USD1500 for a fantastic example running super accurately. So I guess my price is on point and incorporates the regulations that some are missing while paying less 

But you are right, Seiko should charge USD 1500 for well regulated ALL examples.


----------



## Newbedutchy (May 29, 2020)

KoolKat said:


> For the past 3 weeks my SPB147 is running within 3 spd. My SPB143 is running +20spd. I tried to get the latter regulated but I am having a hard time trying to remove that horrible case cover !


My AD wasn't able to remove it. He returned it to Seiko twice, where only the second time it wad opened and regulated. I had urged the AD to add the out of specs days measurements to the story the second time. I believe that did the trick.


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

jomal66 said:


> Hello Giuseppe- the tropic strap is by Joseph Bonnie. I love it!
> BTW- for those keeping tabs on accuracy: I've been wearing mine for 2-1/2 months straight now and it's been averaging +1.5 sec/day. No complaints with that


Thanks @jomal66 ;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laolao (Aug 7, 2020)

koolpep said:


> Yes and I am genuinely happy for every one of us who gets a good one out of the gate. I know a bit of regulation makes all the difference. But still a bit sad that Seiko doesn't build that into the price, regulate it, charge $50 more, I would be fine with it.


Could not agree more, mine was running at -30 spd on the wrist, sent it back to Seiko this weekend. Took some measures before sending it, not pretty with rates between -8 and -44 spd. Here is a sample:


----------



## Newbedutchy (May 29, 2020)

Laolao said:


> Could not agree more, mine was running at -30 spd on the wrist, sent it back to Seiko this weekend. Took some measures before sending it, not pretty with rates between -8 and -44 spd. Here is a sample:
> 
> View attachment 15507050


I think you will be fine since it runs out of specs and therefore it has to be corrected within guarantee.


----------



## Laolao (Aug 7, 2020)

Newbedutchy said:


> I think you will be fine since it runs out of specs and therefore it has to be corrected within guarantee.


Yes, no worries there, customer service was pretty cool and everything went fast; they confirmed the regulation will be under the warranty.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

jomal66 said:


> Hello Giuseppe- the tropic strap is by Joseph Bonnie. I love it!
> BTW- for those keeping tabs on accuracy: I've been wearing mine for 2-1/2 months straight now and it's been averaging +1.5 sec/day. No complaints with that


I ordered the same strap from them on September 7th. Have received nothing from them. No shipping notice, no response to emails, nothing. Really want the strap, but seems like I might need to have PayPal reverse the charge at this point.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

NS1 said:


> With a 40 mm Divers 65:
> 
> View attachment 15495871


Thank you. The wider bezel is really growing on me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

NS1 said:


> I ordered the same strap from them on September 7th. Have received nothing from them. No shipping notice, no response to emails, nothing. Really want the strap, but seems like I might need to have PayPal reverse the charge at this point.


I think the Joseph Bonnie tropic strap took three or four weeks before it arrived to me on the US East Coast from France. Happy with it but annoyed at the length of time and the non response when I reached out to them.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> I think the Joseph Bonnie tropic strap took three or four weeks before it arrived to me on the US East Coast from France. Happy with it but annoyed at the length of time and the non response when I reached out to them.


Thanks. Sent another email this morning. I'll give them until the end of October. If it hasn't arrived after 8 weeks, I'm not sure it ever will.


----------



## Newbedutchy (May 29, 2020)

Earl Grey said:


> Thank you. The wider bezel is really growing on me.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The bezel really looks smaller in real life. It just matches with the rest of the watch, proportion wise. Like it hits the golden ratio in multiple areas or something.


----------



## Newbedutchy (May 29, 2020)

Golden ratio.


----------



## Newbedutchy (May 29, 2020)

This golden ratio takes the centre and outside of the bezel as starting point. The short arm matches-ends with the bottom of the luminated hourmarker. I bet there are more measurments matching the golden ratio.


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

Tanjecterly said:


> I think the Joseph Bonnie tropic strap took three or four weeks before it arrived to me on the US East Coast from France. Happy with it but annoyed at the length of time and the non response when I reached out to them.


Yeah- mine took about 2-3 weeks to arrive. The only contact I received was an acknowledgment that my order was "Completed". After a week or so, I sent an email asking if it had shipped but never got a reply. Customer service is totally lacking...but the strap is top notch. It's gotta be the best on the market. 
I'd be on their case though if I was still in the dark after 6 weeks. Hopefully it's not on back order and they just didn't have the sense to mention it...


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Is there any video about the spb 14x series vs the spb 05x series? 

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Spent over an hour comparing and contrasting between the 6R3MAS and WillardX at the AD today, and still couldn't decide. I will say that perhaps it was just this particular example of the 6R3MAS, but the bezel action on the WillardX was much smoother. Those that have handled both, did you notice the same?


----------



## kjoken (Aug 30, 2019)

Doxa sub 200 vs Seiko SPB143

What do you think guys :









Battle of the $1,000 (ish) Divers: Seiko SPB143 vs. Doxa Sub 200 - Worn & Wound


You can get a lot of Dive Watch for $1000 and to prove it, Ed Jelley took a look at two great ones from Seiko and Doxa.




wornandwound.com





Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

kritameth said:


> Spent over an hour comparing and contrasting between the 6R3MAS and WillardX at the AD today, and still couldn't decide. I will say that perhaps it was just this particular example of the 6R3MAS, but the bezel action on the WillardX was much smoother. Those that have handled both, did you notice the same?
> View attachment 15509855
> View attachment 15509856


ive found the bezel differs from watch to watch. My 149 is much smoother and tighter than my 145. Same with my 153.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Norrie said:


> ive found the bezel differs from watch to watch. My 149 is much smoother and tighter than my 145. Same with my 153.


Thank you. That's rather frustrating for me, as my AD only carries one of each most of the time. Will have to wait until these are sold before I can inspect the next batch (they both had misaligned bezel).


----------



## DR Da-da (Apr 8, 2013)

kritameth said:


> Spent over an hour comparing and contrasting between the 6R3MAS and WillardX at the AD today, and still couldn't decide.


Ugh. This is where I'm at. Although, I haven't seen either in the flesh b/c none of the ADs here in New Orleans have them! My concern is that the WillardX might be too bulky on my 6.75" wrist.

That's a shame that both of the models you tried on had alignment issues. That very issue is what's keeping me from purchasing on-line. I'll need to handle & inspect them in person before buying, but I guess I'll have to wait!


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

DR Da-da said:


> Ugh. This is where I'm at. Although, I haven't seen either in the flesh b/c none of the ADs here in New Orleans have them! My concern is that the WillardX might be too bulky on my 6.75" wrist.
> 
> That's a shame that both of the models you tried on had alignment issues. That very issue is what's keeping me from purchasing on-line. I'll need to handle & inspect them in person before buying, but I guess I'll have to wait!


I think it'd look really great. I have a 7 1/8" wrist and they feel a touch too small. By bulky do you mean thickness-wise? Are you familiar with how the SKX wears? I feel they are comparable in size.


----------



## KingKitega (Jul 3, 2017)

Accuracy on my SPB149 is suddenly incredible these last few days. It was initially +4spd for the first two weeks, then +2spd for the following fortnight before going back to +4spd til this week.

It seems erratic but overall I'm super pleased with mine. I wear it 24/7 - even during my sleep as the lume is fantastic. In fairness, even +4spd is acceptable for me given the massive Seiko tolerance.









Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DR Da-da (Apr 8, 2013)

kritameth said:


> I think it'd look really great. I have a 7 1/8" wrist and they feel a touch too small. By bulky do you mean thickness-wise? Are you familiar with how the SKX wears? I feel they are comparable in size.


Thanks for the SKX comparison! I have a SKX009J and it's fine on my wrist. It is a bit tall/thick, but its relatively short lug-to-lug length makes it doable on my wrist. While I am concerned with the WillardX's thickness, I'm more hesitant about its overall width due to the cushion case. I've seen specs for this model all over the place. Seiko's website says its length (I presume lug-to-lug) is 47.6mm, but other sites report it as 46.6mm. Seiko says its diameter is 40.5mm, but I believe that's just the bezel; other sites report that the cushion case increases the watch's overall size to 42.7mm. Lastly, Seiko reports a thickness of 13mm, but I've seen as thick as 15mm reported elsewhere. All-in-all, however, it doesn't seem too much bigger than the SKX. Thanks again for the info!


----------



## Vintageautomatic (Apr 18, 2020)

Absolutely love the watch. Am in the UK and looking to pick up the bracelet for my SPB147 - have asked the seiko boutique in London and they’re quoting £250 - has anyone seen it cheaper elsewhere?


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Vintageautomatic said:


> Absolutely love the watch. Am in the UK and looking to pick up the bracelet for my SPB147 - have asked the seiko boutique in London and they're quoting £250 - has anyone seen it cheaper elsewhere?


One chap here got one for free, so maybe just ask them if they'll give it to you for free as well? 

Hopeless chancers in Britain are selling them for a tenner discount off £250. (See eBay, C24 etc) You won't get any deals on this bracelet for a while. For the sake of a few extra, just buy one from a dealer.

The SPB051 bracelet also fits btw.


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

I saw earlier in this thread that someone was able to get his SBDC101 serviced by Seiko North America with no questions asked. Is this normal or would one expect a JDM model to not receive warranty service from Seiko NA? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Newbedutchy (May 29, 2020)

Update. After it has been to Seiko for the second time it was regulated. Now it runs between +1.5 and +6 a day when 24h on the wrist. So I'm perfectly happy. Ordered a leather vintage Italian strap at another AD in town. Didn't know that he sold Seiko too, so it was a bit strange. He recognized the watch immediately and said he that's the LE! He had one in the back of the store. We checked his straps available in his store but ended up going through the ordering books. Found a great peace, will arrive in a week or 2 if no covid delay.


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

creepy ross said:


> I saw earlier in this thread that someone was able to get his SBDC101 serviced by Seiko North America with no questions asked. Is this normal or would one expect a JDM model to not receive warranty service from Seiko NA?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


In case anyone is interested, answering my own question: I called Seiko NA customer relations, they said a watch bought internationally can have either a Worldwide warranty or one specific to the market in which it was sold. The worldwide warranty is for one year. The market specific warranty would not be honored by Seiko NA. I assume there could be exceptions, which may well be the case with the member I referred to in my initial post.

Apologies if this has been covered before/elsewhere.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

DR Da-da said:


> Ugh. This is where I'm at. Although, I haven't seen either in the flesh b/c none of the ADs here in New Orleans have them! My concern is that the WillardX might be too bulky on my 6.75" wrist.
> 
> That's a shame that both of the models you tried on had alignment issues. That very issue is what's keeping me from purchasing on-line. I'll need to handle & inspect them in person before buying, but I guess I'll have to wait!


i have same sized wrist and didn't find the Willard to be too large wearing at all.


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

In terms of case finishing, are these spb 14x watches similar to the spb 05x watches? 

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## sirep (Aug 28, 2019)

creepy ross said:


> In case anyone is interested, answering my own question: I called Seiko NA customer relations, they said a watch bought internationally can have either a Worldwide warranty or one specific to the market in which it was sold. The worldwide warranty is for one year. The market specific warranty would not be honored by Seiko NA. I assume there could be exceptions, which may well be the case with the member I referred to in my initial post.
> 
> Apologies if this has been covered before/elsewhere.


I was posting around that time. The person who sent their JDM model in made no mention of it being a JDM model.

I had to send mine in around that time as well, but I mentioned to Seiko NA that mine is a JDM model and asked if it would be covered under warranty. They said no. I paid out of pocket (even though it did have the international warranty...). Live and learn.

Just make no mention of it being a JDM model and it should be fine.


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

sirep said:


> I was posting around that time. The person who sent their JDM model in made no mention of it being a JDM model.
> 
> I had to send mine in around that time as well, but I mentioned to Seiko NA that mine is a JDM model and asked if it would be covered under warranty. They said no. I paid out of pocket (even though it did have the international warranty...). Live and learn.
> 
> Just make no mention of it being a JDM model and it should be fine.


Curious, what documentation did they ask for? Stamped/dated warranty card, receipt? I'm assuming since you paid out of pocket, they didn't require anything from you.


----------



## sirep (Aug 28, 2019)

creepy ross said:


> Curious, what documentation did they ask for? Stamped/dated warranty card, receipt? I'm assuming since you paid out of pocket, they didn't require anything from you.


I didn't have to provide any documentation as mine was, according to them, "out of warranty". I think if I never mentioned it then it wouldn't have even been an issue.


----------



## Vintageautomatic (Apr 18, 2020)

Anyone know whether this seller's bracelets are legitimate? Looks like a good deal for a bracelet that should fit the spb14x. Slightly skeptical as they have a few available NEW Original SPB053 SPB051 SBDC051 SBDC053 SBDC055 Bracelet M01X331 US Seller | eBay
Same question re this one FedEx /DHL SEIKO PROSPEX SBDC051 SBDC053 SPB053 SPB051 Steel strip | eBay


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Vintageautomatic said:


> Anyone know whether this seller's bracelets are legitimate? Looks like a good deal for a bracelet that should fit the spb14x. Slightly skeptical as they have a few available NEW Original SPB053 SPB051 SBDC051 SBDC053 SBDC055 Bracelet M01X331 US Seller | eBay
> Same question re this one FedEx /DHL SEIKO PROSPEX SBDC051 SBDC053 SPB053 SPB051 Steel strip | eBay


I am not really informed enough to question if its legitimate or not. I just opened my SBDC101 on Friday. The packaging on the bracelet looks the same. The "ST Steel B" stamp is the same. The numbers on the end links on mine are different. Mine read "213", as well as different characters on the link next to the micro adjustment. It could be because its the same bracelet for a few different SPBs though. Considering the amount of reviews I think your fine.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm sure somewhere in the past 4000+ posts this is listed, but could someone tell me what the outside dia of the bezel is on this one please?


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

NS1 said:


> With a 40 mm Divers 65:
> 
> View attachment 15495871


Thank for sharing the comparison with the Divers 65. How does the Seiko wear or compare to the Sixty-Five?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nanook65 said:


> I'm sure somewhere in the past 4000+ posts this is listed, but could someone tell me what the outside dia of the bezel is on this one please?


39.95


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

boatswain said:


> 39.95


So the od of the bezel and the case are almost exactly the same, right? How is the grip on the bezel?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nanook65 said:


> So the od of the bezel and the case are almost exactly the same, right? How is the grip on the bezel?


The case is 40.5 so just a tiny bit of overhang.

Bezel grip is pretty good. Not excellent but good. Because the bezel isn't too stiff and clunky it pairs well for the overall feel.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

boatswain said:


> The case is 40.5 so just a tiny bit of overhang.
> 
> Bezel grip is pretty good. Not excellent but good. Because the bezel isn't too stiff and clunky it pairs well for the overall feel.


Thanks!
It probably won't be a deal breaker, but I do wonder why watch makers do this. In my opinion, the bezel od should always be slightly (1mm ish) larger than the case. That way the bezel is easier to grip...


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Received my SDC101 from Gnomon on Friday. Literally had to have been the last DHL delivery since the guy got there at 5:45pm. Took it for a fall hike today and absolutely loved it. This is my first piece over $500. Got the bracelet where I like it and will now wear it on parachute straps during the day as I wfh. More pics to come!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jam3s121 said:


> View attachment 15517941
> 
> 
> Received my SDC101 from Gnomon on Friday. Literally had to have been the last DHL delivery since the guy got there at 5:45pm. Took it for a fall hike today and absolutely loved it. This is my first piece over $500. Got the bracelet where I like it and will now wear it on parachute straps during the day as I wfh. More pics to come!


Congratulations!

Looking forward to seeing it on the parachute straps.


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Nanook65 said:


> Thanks!
> It probably won't be a deal breaker, but I do wonder why watch makers do this. In my opinion, the bezel od should always be slightly (1mm ish) larger than the case. That way the bezel is easier to grip...


I suppose for protection - one bang against a doorknob and your bezel insert flies off. That's why (I guess) - for longevity with a small sacrifice in usability (for a feature that not many users actually use). Remember we are on WUS here - we are all watch nerds. Most people don't even know their dive bezels can turn (seriously).


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

kplam said:


> Thank for sharing the comparison with the Divers 65. How does the Seiko wear or compare to the Sixty-Five?


I suspect you may get different answers to this question from different people, but I find they wear pretty much the same. There's only about a 1 mm difference in case size, but they look the same on the wrist for me because the Divers 65's small bezel and large dial make it look a little bigger while the 143's bigger bezel and smaller dial make it look smaller than it is.


----------



## Tairese7 (Feb 5, 2015)

Joined the club this past weekend after a nearly-3 month backorder wait. First watch from an AD, and everything looks aligned. I'm pretty pleased with the result. Pic might not show it (bad angle), but it fits well for my ~6.2 inch wrist.


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing it on the parachute straps.


Thanks man!


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Has anyone examined the 143 and 149 side by side? Does the blue dial have a more subtle sunburst than the grey?

These photos from Monochrome sure make it seem that way, as they are apparently taken under the same lights. The bezels look equally shiny, but the sunburst is stronger on the grey.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## apoorwatchlover (Oct 27, 2020)

Permission to come aboard?
No local AD has these so I had to wait for 2 months, been tormented by the thought that SPB143 would be a 'safer' choice. But when I received it, I couldn't be happier. Misalign bezel insert or imperfect pip? I'm familiar. Used to have two Tag Heuer with much worse misalignment.
Here's a very 'flat' look of my SPB147.


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

Tairese7 said:


> Joined the club this past weekend after a nearly-3 month backorder wait. First watch from an AD, and everything looks aligned. I'm pretty pleased with the result. Pic might not show it (bad angle), but it fits well for my ~6.2 inch wrist.
> View attachment 15518435


Is that a 147 on bracelet? The dial looks brown unless it's just the lighting. Looks great!


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

apoorwatchlover said:


> Permission to come aboard?
> No local AD has these so I had to wait for 2 months, been tormented by the thought that SPB143 would be a 'safer' choice. But when I received it, I couldn't be happier. Misalign bezel insert or imperfect pip? I'm familiar. Used to have two Tag Heuer with much worse misalignment.
> Here's a very 'flat' look of my SPB147.
> View attachment 15519542


Excellent shot that captures the brushing well. It's an odd bird the 147; I have one, and it does the "flat" look well but when you move it in the light, all sorts of fun things happen.


----------



## Tairese7 (Feb 5, 2015)

brianinCA said:


> Is that a 147 on bracelet? The dial looks brown unless it's just the lighting. Looks great!


It's the 143, but yeah, yellow lighting makes it look like a different model. I haven't seen sunlight here in a few days. 
At least I think it's the 143, the tag and box say so. And it glows green instead of blue...


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Tried on the 143 and 147 today. Found the sunburst on the 143 surprisingly (and annoyingly) strong, at least under those ridiculous shop lights. Preferred the dial color of the 147, but not a fan of the gold accents. 

So, can anyone confirm that the 149 also has a less lively sunburst than the 143? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Earl Grey said:


> Tried on the 143 and 147 today. Found the sunburst on the 143 surprisingly (and annoyingly) strong, at least under those ridiculous shop lights. Preferred the dial color of the 147, but not a fan of the gold accents.
> 
> So, can anyone confirm that the 149 also has a less lively sunburst than the 143? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try the boutique-only 145 if you can get to one. It has a milder brown than the almost-purple 147, and steel markers. Its sunburst is pretty low key I'd have to say, in all lighting - even in the artificial and unrepresentative shop lighting that you don't really come across anywhere else.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

One-Seventy said:


> Try the boutique-only 145 if you can get to one. It has a milder brown than the almost-purple 147, and steel markers. Its sunburst is pretty low key I'd have to say, in all lighting - even in the artificial and unrepresentative shop lighting that you don't really come across anywhere else.


Thanks. I don't think there is a Seiko Boutique in Chiang Mai. Bangkok appears to have one, but I don't get down there much. Not a huge fan of the cream lume either, though I do like that it glows blue!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Earl Grey said:


> Tried on the 143 and 147 today. Found the sunburst on the 143 surprisingly (and annoyingly) strong, at least under those ridiculous shop lights. Preferred the dial color of the 147, but not a fan of the gold accents.
> 
> So, can anyone confirm that the 149 also has a less lively sunburst than the 143? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I own both the 143 and 147. Both great choices. Imo the 143 is the safe choice and do it all for all occasions watch. Very much like the Rolex Submariner except the 143's form factor proportions are a better fit for me. The 147 is a nice '2nd' watch with a nice subtle difference due to the gold accents. You can't go wrong with either choices imo.


----------



## VME (Apr 17, 2014)

creepy ross said:


> I saw earlier in this thread that someone was able to get his SBDC101 serviced by Seiko North America with no questions asked. Is this normal or would one expect a JDM model to not receive warranty service from Seiko NA?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


@creepy ross that was prob me. @sirep was correct, I didn't contact seiko beforehand. I just sent the watch to them and they fixed the watch under warranty. There is still some dust inside but the time issue was fixed so I'm a happy camper. Feel free to PM me if you want to know more.


----------



## apoorwatchlover (Oct 27, 2020)

Earl Grey said:


> Tried on the 143 and 147 today. Found the sunburst on the 143 surprisingly (and annoyingly) strong, at least under those ridiculous shop lights. Preferred the dial color of the 147, but not a fan of the gold accents.
> 
> So, can anyone confirm that the 149 also has a less lively sunburst than the 143? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IMHO, 149 supposes to be less sunburst of all (not a fan of sunburst dial myself). My 147 has very subtle sunburst under afternoon sunshine so I think 149 should be ok.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Earl Grey said:


> Tried on the 143 and 147 today. Found the sunburst on the 143 surprisingly (and annoyingly) strong, at least under those ridiculous shop lights. Preferred the dial color of the 147, but not a fan of the gold accents.
> 
> So, can anyone confirm that the 149 also has a less lively sunburst than the 143? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree that the sunburst is strong, but quite striking, IMHO. Looking back at boatswain's review of the watch, he describes the sunburst as 'subtle,' so it's all in the eye of the beholder!


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

Liked the SPB147 so much I ended up getting an SPB143 too. The bracelet has its drawbacks, mostly the chunky buckle. Overall all though its probably about as good as I expected after reading the thoughts on here and on IG. The end links fitment is much better than expected and it actually wears really well. It's a good option to have and makes the watch feel very much like a submariner in terms of size and style. 

One thing I have noticed is despite being very careful I have managed to put a few scratches on the rear of the lugs from strap changes. It's not so much that it bothers me - more that I am surprised it happened with the diashield? I was very careful, almost seemed to scratch easier than untreated steel? It's a bit odd and makes me wonder about the diashield treatment. Is it a surface coating or a heat treatment process that changes the material properties of the steel


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

FishPizza said:


> Liked the SPB147 so much I ended up getting an SPB143 too. The bracelet has its drawbacks, mostly the chunky buckle. Overall all though its probably about as good as I expected after reading the thoughts on here and on IG. The end links fitment is much better than expected and it actually wears really well. It's a good option to have and makes the watch feel very much like a submariner in terms of size and style.
> 
> One thing I have noticed is despite being very careful I have managed to put a few scratches on the rear of the lugs from strap changes. It's not so much that it bothers me - more that I am surprised it happened with the diashield? I was very careful, almost seemed to scratch easier than untreated steel? It's a bit odd and makes me wonder about the diashield treatment. Is it a surface coating or a heat treatment process that changes the material properties of the steel


Welcome to the SPB14x community. Similar to you, I liked my 143 so much I got the 147 as well ! fyi I replaced the bracelet's diver extension clasp with a Strapcode clasp which reduced the bulk significantl







y.


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

Anyone have pics of a 14x on a sailcloth strap? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

KoolKat said:


> Welcome to the SPB14x community. Similar to you, I liked my 143 so much I got the 147 as well ! fyi I replaced the bracelet's diver extension clasp with a Strapcode clasp which reduced the bulk significantl
> View attachment 15523271
> y.


Thank you for the recommendation. I was actually browsing the strapcode buckles earlier - great minds and all that!

I ended up being a little frivolous and getting an MM300 clasp. Reason being I wanted the Seiko logo and I've never tried one before, so it seems a good time to try one out. Hopefully it's not too rattly? That's one of my gripes with the stock clasp. That and the fact it's about as thick at the watch head!

With a better clasp I imagine the bracelet feels great as that's the main short coming in my opinion. I'm fond of the end link design and don't have an issue with a gap where they meet the lugs like some seem to.

My SPB143 has a better overall build quality and fit than my SPB147. Hardly surprising given the amount of QC issues people seem to be encountering.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

KoolKat said:


> Welcome to the SPB14x community. Similar to you, I liked my 143 so much I got the 147 as well ! fyi I replaced the bracelet's diver extension clasp with a Strapcode clasp which reduced the bulk significantl
> View attachment 15523271
> y.


Thank you for the fantastic side-by-side photo! I really like how warm the 147 is, if it also came on a bracelet it might have made things a lot harder. How do you decide which to wear in the morning? I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

KoolKat said:


> Welcome to the SPB14x community. Similar to you, I liked my 143 so much I got the 147 as well ! fyi I replaced the bracelet's diver extension clasp with a Strapcode clasp which reduced the bulk significantl
> View attachment 15523271
> y.


Cool. Would love to see a photo of the strap code clasp on the 143 bracelet.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JL356 (Oct 16, 2020)

Day 2 of ownership. +2 spd so far on normal usage (dial up overnight, on wrist rest of time) but I hear that the accuracy may change significantly over the first month of usage so 🤞.

Big fan so far, reminds of a 5-digit Rolex so far in that it has a very sober tool watch feeling - a good watch that isn’t so precious that you mind knocking it around a bit. The bracelet is also jangly like a 5-digit Rolex, altho the comfort cannot compare.

interestingly it doesn’t feel like a Seiko to me, but love it regardless.


----------



## sirep (Aug 28, 2019)

KoolKat said:


> Welcome to the SPB14x community. Similar to you, I liked my 143 so much I got the 147 as well ! fyi I replaced the bracelet's diver extension clasp with a Strapcode clasp which reduced the bulk significantl
> View attachment 15523271
> y.


Which Strapcode clasp did you get? I tried one of theirs and it wouldn't fit. The spring bars that came with the clasp were too thick to fit through the bracelet. The OEM spring bars that came with the bracelet were too thin at the tips to hold the clasp securely. I couldn't find spring bars that would fit to hold it either. Maybe I'm doing something wrong.

This is the one I tried: 18mm, 20mm or 22mm Stainless Steel Chamfer Button Diver Clasp, Push Button, 6 adjust holes and reformed Flip-Lock, Brushed


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Love the blue on this one.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

KoolKat said:


> Welcome to the SPB14x community. Similar to you, I liked my 143 so much I got the 147 as well ! fyi I replaced the bracelet's diver extension clasp with a Strapcode clasp which reduced the bulk significantl
> View attachment 15523271
> y.


Really prefer the warm look of the gilt/brown over the grey.


----------



## furrygoat (Feb 9, 2012)

Not to derail the calmness of the thread, but I have a quick question regarding qc issues. If there is a dust speck on the dial or hands, is that something a competent watchmaker can just open up and puff out while still maintaining hand alignment, movement regulation, and water resistance?

My hour hand has one on it. 

Hoping someone has dealt with this before with Seiko experience, modding, etc...

Thanks.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Tanjecterly said:


> Love the blue on this one.
> View attachment 15524963


It's beautiful ain't it?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sirep (Aug 28, 2019)

furrygoat said:


> Not to derail the calmness of the thread, but I have a quick question regarding qc issues. If there is a dust speck on the dial or hands, is that something a competent watchmaker can just open up and puff out while still maintaining hand alignment, movement regulation, and water resistance?
> 
> My hour hand has one on it.
> 
> ...


I had to send in my SBDC101 (SPB143) to Seiko NA to remove dust from under the crystal and from on the dial of mine. Turn around was a couple of weeks and they did a good job.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

sirep said:


> Which Strapcode clasp did you get? I tried one of theirs and it wouldn't fit. The spring bars that came with the clasp were too thick to fit through the bracelet. The OEM spring bars that came with the bracelet were too thin at the tips to hold the clasp securely. I couldn't find spring bars that would fit to hold it either. Maybe I'm doing something wrong.
> 
> This is the one I tried: 18mm, 20mm or 22mm Stainless Steel Chamfer Button Diver Clasp, Push Button, 6 adjust holes and reformed Flip-Lock, Brushed


This is the clasp I used. I don't have the model# anymore as I bought it long time ago for my other Seikos. It looks like the one you referenced but I'm not sure. You may need to try different size spring bars if the supplied ones won't fit.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

kritameth said:


> Thank you for the fantastic side-by-side photo! I really like how warm the 147 is, if it also came on a bracelet it might have made things a lot harder. How do you decide which to wear in the morning? I'm genuinely curious.


Usually 143 Mon to Fri for more 'formal' look and 147 for more casual look on weekends.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

KoolKat said:


> Usually 143 Mon to Fri for more 'formal' look and 147 for more casual look on weekends.


That's a sound approach!


----------



## sirep (Aug 28, 2019)

KoolKat said:


> This is the clasp I used. I don't have the model# anymore as I bought it long time ago for my other Seikos. It looks like the one you referenced but I'm not sure. You may need to try different size spring bars if the supplied ones won't fit.
> 
> View attachment 15526013


And yours took regular sized spring bars?

I see this is yours:








16mm, 18mm, 20mm or 22mm Stainless Steel V Clasp Double Lock Button Diver Buckle, Brushed


To replace the traditional flip-Lock diver's clasp, 2015 released this V Clasp double lock buttoned diver's clasp. V Clasp was made from solid 316L stainless steel with 6 micro holes for more flexible fine tune length adjustment. Featured in V shape safety lock, streamlined form & chamfer edged...




www.strapcode.com





And this is the one I tried:








18mm, 20mm or 22mm Stainless Steel Chamfer Button Diver Clasp, Push Button, 6 adjust holes and reformed Flip-Lock, Brushed


Newly modified Button Chamfer diver's clasp with push button addon. Buckle was made from solid 316L stainless steel with extra 6 micro holes for flexible fine tune length adjustment. Button Chamfer diver's buckle is ideal for watch bands of thickness approximate 4.0 - 5.0mm. Item no. ...




www.strapcode.com





If you look at picture #2 on both of them you can see the size difference of the micro adjust holes. The one I tried uses the fat boy wide tipped spring bars. Seems it's geared more towards an SKX. I'll give the one you got a try. Thanks for posting the pic!


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

sirep said:


> And yours took regular sized spring bars?
> 
> I see this is yours:
> 
> ...


Or try skinny fat spring bars:









Replacement Spring Bars For Diver's Watches


This is a set of 3 pieces of KSSFP Spring Bars. They have thicker tips than the usual spring bars and they are designed for diver's watches. The bars themselves are 2mm in diameter, slightly thicker than a regular spring bar. The bar diameter is 2mm and the tips are 1.1mm diameter. While you are...




www.watchgecko.com





There are other vendors as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Ryan1881 said:


> Really prefer the warm look of the gilt/brown over the grey.


Same here, although the grey gives you more choice of straps. I saw a pic of a grey one on a tobacco brown vintage style strap somewhere and it looked immense.

Bravo to Seiko for making such an interesting arrays of colours available - a lot of tastes are catered for. But a black/anthracite dial would be sweet.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Week-end attire.


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

took some side by side photos with my skx007. Will post them when I get a chance. Really loving the spb143 on every strap I've thrown it on. Currently wearing it on a haveston service strap but have worn it on a b&r parachute style, b&r woven nato and the bracelet. Its a monster


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

After initially lamenting the wide bezel of the SPB14x, deciding I actually liked the bezel, declining three watches from three different ADs because of bezel pip issues, I finally got my hands on one from a WUS member and I couldn't be happier.

TOUCHDOWN NINERS!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

jam3s121 said:


> View attachment 15530779
> 
> 
> View attachment 15530782


Thanks for the comparison pics! Side profile comparison would be great, too.

I have an SKX173 and am looking for a smaller diver. I wish the 143 was even smaller. I'd like a diver that doesn't fill up my whole wrist. The 37mm Rado Captain Cook is too small though, and too shiny.

Would love to try on a Zodiac, but the chances of that are low.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Earl Grey said:


> Thanks for the comparison pics! Side profile comparison would be great, too.
> 
> I have an SKX173 and am looking for a smaller diver. I wish the 143 was even smaller. I'd like a diver that doesn't fill up my whole wrist. The 37mm Rado Captain Cook is too small though, and too shiny.
> 
> ...


I think it fits you well, but there's always an SKX013 if you want something smaller. With the large success of the Tudor Black Bay 58 at 39mm, maybe brands will bring some under 40mm dive watches into production. For my 6.75 in wrist, the 143 feels perfect, but I would say try the SPB143 on anything other than the bracelet if you feel it's too big. It wears much differently on rubber or a nato.


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Earl Grey said:


> Thanks for the comparison pics! Side profile comparison would be great, too.
> 
> I have an SKX173 and am looking for a smaller diver. I wish the 143 was even smaller. I'd like a diver that doesn't fill up my whole wrist. The 37mm Rado Captain Cook is too small though, and too shiny.
> 
> ...


I can take one for you tomorrow. I tried making a video but I'm not good at it lol. Imo the spb fits my 6.9inch wrist so much better even though it's longer lug to lug. It makes the skx seem stumpy.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Earl Grey said:


> Thanks for the comparison pics! Side profile comparison would be great, too.
> 
> I have an SKX173 and am looking for a smaller diver. I wish the 143 was even smaller. I'd like a diver that doesn't fill up my whole wrist. The 37mm Rado Captain Cook is too small though, and too shiny.
> 
> ...


I find it wears much better/smaller on a strap. That may help a bit. But that said it's not worth forcing it if it feels too large.


----------



## sirep (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

sirep said:


> View attachment 15531268


What's that strap?


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

boatswain said:


> I find it wears much better/smaller on a strap. That may help a bit. But that said it's not worth forcing it if it feels too large.


Thanks everyone. I would definitely be wearing it on a rubber strap.

Perhaps I should try an SKX013. Haven't seen one in a local shop, though. I much prefer the SKX173 dial to the 007, and much prefer the hands on the bigger models, too. So to get the smaller size I'd have to accept some compromises.

Given the huge number of options for Seiko divers over 41mm, I wish there were a few more under 40mm.

I wish they'd made the 143 the same diameter as the SLA 62MAS reissues. They could have kept the dial size the same and just taken 1.5mm off the bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

jam3s121 said:


> I can take one for you tomorrow. I tried making a video but I'm not good at it lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


That would be much appreciated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

149 on mesh


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Just farting around with the iPhone for a few mins this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

ck2k01 said:


> Just farting around with the iPhone for a few mins this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great fart ! That waffle works really well with the 143 imo. Where did you source that waffle if I may ask?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

KoolKat said:


> Great fart ! That waffle works really well with the 143 imo. Where did you source that waffle if I may ask?




Uncle Seiko. I like it. Sort of a rubbery/plastic-y feel (in a good way IMO).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

ck2k01 said:


> Uncle Seiko. I like it. Sort of a rubbery/plastic-y feel (in a good way IMO).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------



## sirep (Aug 28, 2019)

schumway said:


> What's that strap?


It's a MKS sailcloth strap:





MKS Sailcloth


MKS Sailcloth watch straps, a great way to add functionality & a sporty look to your watch.




www.mksnatostraps.com





That's the gray pictured on my watch. Took a couple of weeks to ship to the US. It's pliable and extremely comfortable!


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

I didn't get to post the side by side shot with the SKX but I will tomorrow.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

jam3s121 said:


> I didn't get to post the side by side shot with the SKX but I will tomorrow.


No rush, but still appreciated. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)

NATO Admiralty Grey...


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

For me, 99% NATO for the sake of convenience to swap straps on a daily/semi-daily basis depending on mood, clothing and accessories


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Grabbed a macro lens for my iPhone. First day of quickly playing around with it. Kinda fun 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

Love it on a Tropic









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

Looks absolutely perfect on a tropic-style rubber strap! Right in its element.


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

kplam said:


> Looks absolutely perfect on a tropic-style rubber strap! Right in its element.


Agreed. I think it would probably look great on a waffle too, but I don't know of one that's as nice as an original Tropic. I've got an Uncle Seiko waffle, but it's not nearly as soft and supple.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

creepy ross said:


> After initially lamenting the wide bezel of the SPB14x, deciding I actually liked the bezel, declining three watches from three different ADs because of bezel pip issues, I finally got my hands on one from a WUS member and I couldn't be happier.
> 
> TOUCHDOWN NINERS!
> 
> ...


What are the bezel pip issues? Must've missed it early on in the thread. Thanks in advance.

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

JRMARTINS said:


> What are the bezel pip issues? Must've missed it early on in the thread. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


Some watches have a lume pip that is not correctly centered in the triangle at the 12:00 position on the bezel. Some were worse than others and some people may not care. Bothered me though. Two of the watches I had the opportunity to buy had off-center pips, the third was centered, but the paint surrounding the pip was chipped.

Again, these are minor and may not bother everyone, but after reading about it in this thread, I was really focused on it. The watch I ended up buying isn't perfect, there's a slight paint issue, but it's not as obvious as an off-center pip.


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

creepy ross said:


> Agreed. I think it would probably look great on a waffle too, but I don't know of one that's as nice as an original Tropic. I've got an Uncle Seiko waffle, but it's not nearly as soft and supple.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Watch gecko waffle. Proper rubber and really soft with a great brushed and polished buckle.


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

FishPizza said:


> Watch gecko waffle. Proper rubber and really soft with a great brushed and polished buckle.


I'll check it out, thanks


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

Got two, but I think 143 will stay with me.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I find the 143 to be very versatile.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

traczu said:


> Got two, but I think 143 will stay with me.


Thanks for the awesome comparison pics. Trying to decide between these two and the subtlety of the sunburst is at least as big a factor as the color.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

ck2k01 said:


> Uncle Seiko. I like it. Sort of a rubbery/plastic-y feel (in a good way IMO).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. Not in a good way. You are correct. This strap (version 2 of his 'compound') is plastic-y. It is also stiff and uncomfortable. It requires the coffee-cup procedure to get it to conform to your wrist. And the buckle is absolute garbage.

HOWEVER, I will emphatically state that I believe this strap to be the best looking strap for the spb143, bar none!!! It just looks like it was meant for this watch. Perfect match.

That said, I cannot recommend Uncle Seiko products to anyone because the quality simply is not there. He needs to step up his game and start manufacturing his straps from vulcanized or fluoroelastomer (FKM) rubber. This strap is not soft. It is not pliable. And it could be.

I won't be buying any more of his products unless subtantial improvements are made.

Just my $0.02.

EDIT: The same holds true for his Tropic. Incredible looking strap. The workmanship is there. The materials, however, leave a lot to be desired. Stiff. Plastic-y. Buckle on this one sucks too.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

broonzbane said:


> No. Not in a good way. You are correct. This strap (version 2 of his 'compound') is plastic-y. It is also stiff and uncomfortable. It requires the coffee-cup procedure to get it to conform to your wrist. And the buckle is absolute garbage.
> 
> HOWEVER, I will emphatically state that I believe this strap to be the best looking strap for the spb143, bar none!!! It just looks like it was meant for this watch. Perfect match.
> 
> ...


I haven't tried Uncle Seiko straps, but not everyone equates soft and pliable with high quality or comfort.

For example, I find the super hard Seiko flat wave strap that came with my SKX173 so comfortable that I wore it until it broke, after many years. I also have a very soft aftermarket rubber strap for it that I find less comfortable. Why? Perhaps because I live in the tropics. A soft strap needs to be worn tighter to keep the watch equally stable, and that means the skin under the strap can't breathe as well. So I for one find a hard strap more comfortable than a soft one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

Not to get sidetracked too much from discussion about the watches, but for those looking for a soft, pliable Tropic strap, check out Tropic, Meraud, or Joseph Bonnie.I don't have the Tropic, but have the other two and they are highly recommended. The Tropic one just has a really awkward buckle unfortunately. In any case, these straps are meant for a watch like this one.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I can confirm that Meraud and Joseph Bonnie are soft, pliant, and supple. Yes, they're meant for these types of watches.


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

A few people asked to see a side by side with the SKX007j. I had already swapped the bracelet back on yesterday and really didn't want to swap again but I think this illustrates how squat the skx looks in comparison. I believe technically they are VERY close to the same height but the skx feels taller. I keep getting a sensitive content warning but its a picture of my hand and two watches..

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

No idea why its being flagged as sensitive. Its not.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

creepy ross said:


> Some watches have a lume pip that is not correctly centered in the triangle at the 12:00 position on the bezel. Some were worse than others and some people may not care. Bothered me though. Two of the watches I had the opportunity to buy had off-center pips, the third was centered, but the paint surrounding the pip was chipped.
> 
> Again, these are minor and may not bother everyone, but after reading about it in this thread, I was really focused on it. The watch I ended up buying isn't perfect, there's a slight paint issue, but it's not as obvious as an off-center pip.


Thanks for the reply. Considering the price point here in Portugal, it'll be something I will look out for.

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

JRMARTINS said:


> Thanks for the reply. Considering the price point here in Portugal, it'll be something I will look out for.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


As others have said, if you can't see the watch in person, maybe the salesperson will send you a pic. That's how I was able to check out watches from two out-of-state ADs.


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

kplam said:


> Not to get sidetracked too much from discussion about the watches, but for those looking for a soft, pliable Tropic strap, check out Tropic, Meraud, or Joseph Bonnie.I don't have the Tropic, but have the other two and they are highly recommended. The Tropic one just has a really awkward buckle unfortunately. In any case, these straps are meant for a watch like this one.


Sorry to stay off topic... I have the original Tropic and absolutely love it. Very soft, love the taper. I don't have an issue with the buckle, but I know they've redesigned it, so it was obviously an issue for many.

I have an Uncle Seiko tropic and waffle, and while on point design-wise, they are considerably stiffer than the Tropic. That being said, had I never tried the Tropic, I'd still be wearing the US.

Back to your regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

jam3s121 said:


> A few people asked to see a side by side with the SKX007j. I had already swapped the bracelet back on yesterday and really didn't want to swap again but I think this illustrates how squat the skx looks in comparison. I believe technically they are VERY close to the same height but the skx feels taller. I keep getting a sensitive content warning but its a picture of my hand and two watches..
> [/IMG]https://i.imgur.com/38iMLk2.jpg[/IMG]


Very cool (and informative) shot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

You are welcome  sunburst is really great on grey one. When light condition are good, then both of them look really nice in the flesh. But when they are not, 143 is better looking for me.


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

Not a comparison of similar divers, but divers with the same dial color. 143 and SRPC23. The turtle is fantastic, but the size of the 143 fits my 6.75" wrist so much better. I find the turtle wears smaller than the 44mm case size would suggest, but wears bigger than the 47mm lug-to-lug because it's so chunky. I think the 143 is slightly longer L2L, but it almost looks petite next to the turtle.

The 4r36 has proven to be more accurate so far. It gained a few seconds on wrist, lost a few crown down, so wearing it in a rotation, it was running about +1 spd. I've been wearing the 143 non-stop and it's at about +11.5 spd. Not ideal, but doesn't bother me. It's the first automatic watch I've had that actually runs fast, so at least I'll be early. I don't feel compelled to correct the time like I did when I wore watches that lost time.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

kplam said:


> Not to get sidetracked too much from discussion about the watches, but for those looking for a soft, pliable Tropic strap, check out Tropic, Meraud, or Joseph Bonnie.I don't have the Tropic, but have the other two and they are highly recommended. The Tropic one just has a really awkward buckle unfortunately. In any case, these straps are meant for a watch like this one.


This tropic works for me. Soft, comfortable and looks good imo. I think I got it from watchgecko a while ago.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

tchristen said:


> For me, 99% NATO for the sake of convenience to swap straps on a daily/semi-daily basis depending on mood, clothing and accessories
> 
> View attachment 15532296
> 
> ...


uh DUDE can we talk about your car?!


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

broonzbane said:


> No. Not in a good way. You are correct. This strap (version 2 of his 'compound') is plastic-y. It is also stiff and uncomfortable. It requires the coffee-cup procedure to get it to conform to your wrist. And the buckle is absolute garbage.
> 
> HOWEVER, I will emphatically state that I believe this strap to be the best looking strap for the spb143, bar none!!! It just looks like it was meant for this watch. Perfect match.
> 
> ...


i have the v2 waffle and I vehemently disagree- it's definitely not soft and supple but I find it incredibly comfortable. No issues with buckle. This strap is what got me to soften my stance on rubber- was always a bracelet guy.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Predictabilly said:


> i have the v2 waffle and I vehemently disagree- it's definitely not soft and supple but I find it incredibly comfortable. No issues with buckle. This strap is what got me to soften my stance on rubber- was always a bracelet guy.


Go out and buy any strap made from vulcanized or FKM (fluoroelastomer/fluorine) rubber, wear it for a day and report back. Soft. Supple. Pliable. EXTREMELY comfortable.

And here's the bonus...straps made from these materials lay completely flat (as they should) when removed from the wrist.

I stand by my original assessment 100%. US needs to step up his raw materials game. He's got the best looking waffle on the market, but it could be so much better.

And the buckle IS absolute garbage--embarrassingly so. It's not designed to allow the 2 layers of rubber to lay flat against each other and bulges out when buckled. Poor, poor, poor design. After a day of getting tired of having it catch on my belt loop when walking, I switched it out with a buckle from a Hirsch Liberty leather strap. Never had that problem again.

You might not have that problem because we obviously walk differently. My point is...the buckle could be better. But it isn't.


----------



## kjoken (Aug 30, 2019)

Finnaly join the gang, beautiful watch indeed









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

KoolKat said:


> Anyone tried unscrewing the case back cover off their SPB14x yet? Mine would budge no matter how much force I used. I previously unscrewed many Seikos before including the turtle SRP777 using the same tools recently. I wanted to regulate my SPB143 as it is running 20+ spd fast. Any ideas how to take the caseback cover off the SPB14x would be appreciated !
> 
> View attachment 15491011





KoolKat said:


> For the past 3 weeks my SPB147 is running within 3 spd. My SPB143 is running +20spd. I tried to get the latter regulated but I am having a hard time trying to remove that horrible case cover !


I had a hard time too. You need a professional fixed tool to hold the watch case and a really good case opener. I would (and did) have it opened by a pro. The regulation itself was the fun part, starting with the beat error (0.9 down to 0.1) and the the timing (-13 secs to +2secs). That was three months ago, it's been purring accurately since. 
Oh, and BTW, an overbolted caseback doesn't improve the water resistance; over compression of the gaskets is useless and can even be have an adverse effect. A firmly screwed-down case does the trick, amply.


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

Dopamina said:


> In terms of case finishing, are these spb 14x watches similar to the spb 05x watches?
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


Short and accurate answer is "yes", they are (have both SPB053 and spb147).


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

furrygoat said:


> Not to derail the calmness of the thread, but I have a quick question regarding qc issues. If there is a dust speck on the dial or hands, is that something a competent watchmaker can just open up and puff out while still maintaining hand alignment, movement regulation, and water resistance?
> 
> My hour hand has one on it.
> 
> ...


Honestly, this is like a 15-30 minute job for a moderately competent watchmaker. Open the case back, remove the crown and stem, unfasten the movement, blow the dust and particles away on the dial and inside crystal (not with your mouth 😅) and reassemble. Voilà.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

denisd said:


> I had a hard time too. You need a professional fixed tool to hold the watch case and a really good case opener. I would (and did) have it opened by a pro. The regulation itself was the fun part, starting with the beat error (0.9 down to 0.1) and the the timing (-13 secs to +2secs). That was three months ago, it's been purring accurately since.
> Oh, and BTW, an overbolted caseback doesn't improve the water resistance; over compression of the gaskets is useless and can even be have an adverse effect. A firmly screwed-down case does the trick, amply.


The accuracy of my SPB143 deteriorated further and was running up to +28 spd. As it is now outside Seiko's specs I went down to Seiko SC and they agreed to regulate my watch for free under warranty. I asked the technician about the tightness of the screw back case. He told me they had a special tool for this type of watch. I asked him to show me the tool but he declined and told me this is a Seiko secret ! He also told me these watches are not for layman to regulate and I should take it down to them for servicing. He was looking at me when he mentioned the word layman ! I asked him not to screw back the case so tight (so I can unscrew myself next time). He refused and told me it is now back to 'factory tightness'. At least I got my watch back it is now running at +6 spd instead of +28 spd !


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

KoolKat said:


> The accuracy of my SPB143 deteriorated further and was running up to +28 spd. As it is now outside Seiko's specs I went down to Seiko SC and they agreed to regulate my watch for free under warranty. I asked the technician about the tightness of the screw back case. He told me they had a special tool for this type of watch. I asked him to show me the tool but he declined and told me this is a Seiko secret ! He also told me these watches are not for layman to regulate and I should take it down to them for servicing. He was looking at me when he mentioned the word layman ! I asked him not to screw back the case so tight (so I can unscrew myself next time). He refused and told me it is now back to 'factory tightness'. At least I got my watch back it is now running at +6 spd instead of +28 spd !


Special type of tool, eh? This guy sounds just like that. Anyway your watch is now timed... That said, the aforementioned opening tool can't be much of a secret, Seiko or otherwise, because here's what it looks like (models may differ):


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

denisd said:


> Special type of tool, eh? This guy sounds just like that. Anyway your watch is now timed... That said, the aforementioned opening tool can't be much of a secret, Seiko or otherwise, because here's what it looks like (models may differ):
> View attachment 15537045


Thanks. Where can I source this tool? Can't seem to find it in amazon.


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

Shot in the dark here, but anyone got their SPB143 (or other) on C&B's gunmetal supreme nato? Thanks!


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

On a two year old C&B Chevron.


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

Does the 143 wear smaller than the Willard?


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

broonzbane said:


> Go out and buy any strap made from vulcanized or FKM (fluoroelastomer/fluorine) rubber, wear it for a day and report back. Soft. Supple. Pliable. EXTREMELY comfortable.
> 
> And here's the bonus...straps made from these materials lay completely flat (as they should) when removed from the wrist.
> 
> ...


sorry to hear your buckle issues! I just went and double checked and don't have that issue.

I also have a couple rubber made with FKM(vulcanized and I know what you mean, but they were all procured after how much I liked the US waffle.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

msig81 said:


> Does the 143 wear smaller than the Willard?


yea it does.


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

KoolKat said:


> Thanks. Where can I source this tool? Can't seem to find it in amazon.


This is what you're looking for :






They don't come cheap new (being secret professional devices 😏) but now and then you can source a second-hand one on the bay or elsewhere.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Just playing around with that levitation editing trick I've sometimes seen.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

msig81 said:


> Does the 143 wear smaller than the Willard?


Willard is slightly bigger than the 143 but not by much. The bigger size of the Willard is due to the shape of the case and lugs but they are close in size.


----------



## tchristen (Jul 12, 2020)

Late autumn hike in the Swiss Alps - and some first snow.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

on a neutered leather nato with vintage Seiko diver buckle added


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

Didn't wear my 143 for the first time in the eight days since receiving it because I started feeling sorry for my neglected watches. Couldn't take it anymore and switched back to the 143 around 7pm. 

Absolutely loving it so far, even though the accuracy - or lack thereof - leaves much to be desired. Running about +11.5 spd on the wrist. Ran +23 spd(!), crown up, during the twelve hours I wasn't wearing it. Not bothering me... yet. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

Really enjoying 143, next in the line, new Willard


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

traczu said:


> Really enjoying 143, next in the line, new Willard


Dial is beautiful


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

traczu said:


> Really enjoying 143, next in the line, new Willard


Nice pairing - info on strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

inspectorj28 said:


> Nice pairing - info on strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's Martu strap:









Vintage Gray Waxed Denim Watch Strap ref. M811-dn2


Handmade watch strap band artisan



www.martuleather.com





Really nice quality for decent price. Thick but very flexible.


----------



## compendium (Sep 9, 2020)

Just got a 143 and thought I'd note that the thickness measures (w/blue sticker in place) 13.9 across the raised logo and 13.2 ex-logo. It looks/feels lovely and my example has smooth bezel action, aligned pip and no dust or anything else I can spot with the naked eye.

That said I'm unsure whether I'll keep it or flip it and hence haven't worn it (one in one out rule in effect...) so I can't comment on the accuracy.


----------



## sigma812 (Aug 14, 2020)

I switched to the bracelet on the 149 which I really like. It is very comfortable and doesn't jangle like I feared. Mine is keeping very good time after a couple months of daily wear. It is about +1 s/d overall and runs a little fast off the wrist and a little slow when worn. Overall very satisfied.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## compendium (Sep 9, 2020)

Yes, it's really much better than I was expecting - much better than on the SARB33.

The only thing that's stopping me keeping this is a ridiculous detail... but that's why we're here I guess ;-)
I really dislike the glossy lume on the indices. Everything else looks so solid and the glossy lume just ruins it (for me!). The lume on the hands is obviously applied by some other process and is perfect to my eyes; I also love the half-brushed/half-polished hands


----------



## VME (Apr 17, 2014)

Just an update on my 101. Went from -4sec overnight to an outstanding +20sec/min somehow. I've been wearing it almost daily since it came back to me from service.

Heading back to Seiko again. Just don't understand it.


----------



## kjoken (Aug 30, 2019)

VME said:


> Just an update on my 101. Went from -4sec overnight to an outstanding +20sec/min somehow. I've been wearing it almost daily since it came back to me from service.
> 
> Heading back to Seiko again. Just don't understand it.


Wow, mine is -20sec/day otw service too. Never had this problem with 6r15 tbh

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kjoken (Aug 30, 2019)

kjoken said:


> Wow, mine is -20sec/day otw service too. Never had this problem with 6r15 tbh
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


At least not as bad lol

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VME (Apr 17, 2014)

kjoken said:


> Wow, mine is -20sec/day otw service too. Never had this problem with 6r15 tbh
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


I could live with it at -20sec/day, but not +20sec/min. I literally set it to time.gov and watched it speed up. Something had to have happened over night, when I woke up this morning it was quite a few hours ahead haha


----------



## kjoken (Aug 30, 2019)

VME said:


> I could live with it at -20sec/day, but not +20sec/min. I literally set it to time.gov and watched it speed up. Something had to have happened over night, when I woke up this morning it was quite a few hours ahead haha


i bet! yeah that's brutal, are you service it in seiko service center?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

VME said:


> Just an update on my 101. Went from -4sec overnight to an outstanding +20sec/min somehow. I've been wearing it almost daily since it came back to me from service.
> 
> Heading back to Seiko again. Just don't understand it.


It's probably magnetized. Did you leave it next to speakers, your phone or something with a magnet overnight? I'd probably have tried picking up a $15 degausser and tried to demagnetize the watch before going to the trouble of sending it in for a servicing.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

compendium said:


> Just got a 143 and thought I'd note that the thickness measures (w/blue sticker in place) 13.9 across the raised logo and 13.2 ex-logo. It looks/feels lovely and my example has smooth bezel action, aligned pip and no dust or anything else I can spot with the naked eye.
> 
> That said I'm unsure whether I'll keep it or flip it and hence haven't worn it (one in one out rule in effect...) so I can't comment on the accuracy.


can you clarify what part of this watch you are comparing to the SARB033 as those are completely different watches..


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

VME said:


> I could live with it at -20sec/day, but not +20sec/min. I literally set it to time.gov and watched it speed up. Something had to have happened over night, when I woke up this morning it was quite a few hours ahead haha


Maybe you're aware of them, but the watch accuracy apps (E.g. WatchCheck) are great for keeping an accurate check on time keeping, position, etc.

Regardless, +20spm is completely out of wack. As mentioned magnetism is a possibility.


----------



## VME (Apr 17, 2014)

kjoken said:


> i bet! yeah that's brutal, are you service it in seiko service center?


Yes, it's headed to the New Jersey center



mi6_ said:


> It's probably magnetized. Did you leave it next to speakers, your phone or something with a magnet overnight? I'd probably have tried picking up a $15 degausser and tried to demagnetize the watch before going to the trouble of sending it in for a servicing.


Nope, it's on my desk pad away from anything every night. I don't mind sending it back in, there was dust still in the case from the last time so maybe it will come back clean(er)



konners said:


> Maybe you're aware of them, but the watch accuracy apps (E.g. WatchCheck) are great for keeping an accurate check on time keeping, position, etc.
> 
> Regardless, +20spm is completely out of wack. As mentioned magnetism is a possibility.


Yea, I've not dived into the apps as extreme accuracy isn't important to me, but when it's a crazy difference like this one is showing its a headache. I'll have to remember about magnetism in the future.


----------



## Tairese7 (Feb 5, 2015)

Roughly one month in and I'm running a whopping -0.6s/day per WatchCheck. Resting Dial up at night. Not all 6R35's are bad! (Or I really lucked out...)


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

I'm still trying different resting positions, hoping to find one where the watch slows down. If I wear it all day, including when I sleep, it runs +10/spd. Crown up, 9 up and dial up, it's about +24 spd. Not great, but I still love the watch. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vintageautomatic (Apr 18, 2020)

Any suggestions for a leather strap for a spb147? Thanks.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Vintageautomatic said:


> Any suggestions for a leather strap for a spb147? Thanks.


Either dark tan, or a very dark tobacco-like brown. Vintage-style unstitched except for the lug-end turnback looks good. I have also tried it with a plain back satin vintage leather with ecru stitching to match the bezel numbers, and it looks pretty good. Upsets the purists, but that's only ever a problem if you own them money .


----------



## Jwatches826 (Jun 13, 2020)

Vintageautomatic said:


> Any suggestions for a leather strap for a spb147? Thanks.


I say vintage straps would work with the spb14x series.


----------



## Vintageautomatic (Apr 18, 2020)

Jwatches826 said:


> I say vintage straps would work with the spb14x series.
> 
> View attachment 15548976


Looks great. Thinking about this one 20mm, 21mm, 22mm MiLTAT Horween Chromexcel Watch Strap, Burgundy Brown, Beige Stitching


----------



## Jwatches826 (Jun 13, 2020)

Vintageautomatic said:


> Looks great. Thinking about this one 20mm, 21mm, 22mm MiLTAT Horween Chromexcel Watch Strap, Burgundy Brown, Beige Stitching


Just alternative suggestions. If you can wait, Black Friday should have some deals floating around. If you're from the UK, I think you should have access to JPM / Bulang & Sons. They make great vintage straps. If you're looking for Horween straps, B&R bands (although shipping may be not ideal) make some good stuff as well.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Really looks blue when bright light hits 149


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

Vintageautomatic said:


> Any suggestions for a leather strap for a spb147? Thanks.


I like a lighter brown to pick up the gilt accents... this is a single-pass nato

and for the record, mine's been aprx. -3 spd wearing it 24/7 for nearly 2 months


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

Never bothered to check before, but I guess my date starts switching before 11pm


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

creepy ross said:


> Never bothered to check before, but I guess my date starts switching before 11pm
> View attachment 15554324


Excellent pic!

Sure makes me want to find a good tropic for it again


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

Bought a 149 from a local AD but haven't even taken it out of the plastic. Was going to gift to myself as a new job reward but thinking about other purchases instead. If anyone is interested in a brand new SPB149 please let me know, will only look to recoup cost.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

compendium said:


> Yes, it's really much better than I was expecting - much better than on the SARB33.
> 
> The only thing that's stopping me keeping this is a ridiculous detail... but that's why we're here I guess ;-)
> I really dislike the glossy lume on the indices. Everything else looks so solid and the glossy lume just ruins it (for me!). The lume on the hands is obviously applied by some other process and is perfect to my eyes; I also love the half-brushed/half-polished hands


You are not alone. It looks like some kind of child's play-doh!


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Excellent pic!
> 
> Sure makes me want to find a good tropic for it again


Thank you. I do love it on the Tropic, but now I'm trying to find a nice sailcloth strap. Maybe a Zuludiver, or maybe an Artem. Artem really made a push last month, a slew of YouTubers had reviews.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

creepy ross said:


> Thank you. I do love it on the Tropic, but now I'm trying to find a nice sailcloth strap. Maybe a Zuludiver, or maybe an Artem. Artem really made a push last month, a slew of YouTubers had reviews.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


@creepy ross ; what is the overall feedback from reviews of Artem straps? Are they good? Just lazy to check YouTube. Thanks
Cheers!
Giuseppe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

I've been wearing my 143 on the Biwi strap the last week. Really surprised how much I like it.


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

babbsky said:


> @creepy ross ; what is the overall feedback from reviews of Artem straps? Are they good? Just lazy to check YouTube. Thanks
> Cheers!
> Giuseppe
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All of the reviewers I watched loved the Artem straps. Artem apparently sent one local reviewer in Australia an OEM Blancpain sailcloth strap and he felt the two were comparable. While Artem claims "zero" break in period, several reviewers said that may be a bit of an exaggeration, but the straps do break in quickly.

Sounds like most sailcloth straps aren't truly made of sailcloth, but are constructed of other synthetic materials and molded or stamped with a sailcloth pattern. The Artems are no exception, but again, this appears to be standard nowadays. The backing looks like leather, but is a rubber compound, which makes the strap waterproof.

Keep in mind, Artem provided all of the straps to the reviewers for free, so there could be some bias built in.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

NS1 said:


> I've been wearing my 143 on the Biwi strap the last week. Really surprised how much I like it.
> View attachment 15556713


That would be a comfy combo.

The Biwi is great. I like how the 143 on a simple rubber strap a lot.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

boatswain said:


> That would be a comfy combo.
> 
> The Biwi is great. I like how the 143 on a simple rubber strap a lot.


Same. This is a watch that (for me) does not want to go back on the bracelet.


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

creepy ross said:


> All of the reviewers I watched loved the Artem straps. Artem apparently sent one local reviewer in Australia an OEM Blancpain sailcloth strap and he felt the two were comparable. While Artem claims "zero" break in period, several reviewers said that may be a bit of an exaggeration, but the straps do break in quickly.
> 
> Sounds like most sailcloth straps aren't truly made of sailcloth, but are constructed of other synthetic materials and molded or stamped with a sailcloth pattern. The Artems are no exception, but again, this appears to be standard nowadays. The backing looks like leather, but is a rubber compound, which makes the strap waterproof.
> 
> Keep in mind, Artem provided all of the straps to the reviewers for free, so there could be some bias built in.


@creepy ross ; thanks so much for quick reply and info. I'll look into the Artem straps more... but mostly will get it.
Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

babbsky said:


> @creepy ross ; thanks so much for quick reply and info. I'll look into the Artem straps more... but mostly will get it.
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got it. Definitely sounds like a terrific strap, but for less than half the cost, I'm also considering the Zuludiver padded sailcloth strap from Watch Gecko.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pmjl (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

Thanks everyone for your insight and pics. It really helped my decision on which version to acquire, which was the blue dial that just arrived. The bracelet is OK, but I wanted a leather strap for the cooler weather.


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

mistertran510 said:


> Thanks everyone for your insight and pics. It really helped my decision on which version to acquire, which was the blue dial that just arrived. The bracelet is OK, but I wanted a leather strap for the cooler weather.
> View attachment 15561161


That's a 149? I've never seen one with blue lume? My 149 has green.


----------



## KingKitega (Jul 3, 2017)

The lume somehow looks blue when photo'd with my phone camera. But it's definitely green.









Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

fuzzysquid said:


> That's a 149? I've never seen one with blue lume? My 149 has green.


I think it's more blue due to my camera. In real life, it's closer to green.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## themikey (Aug 20, 2020)

Love the spb14x's on straps, really nice showing how versatile the piece is


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Finally got around to some NATO action.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Gray ZULUDIVER 328.

Just posted an initial impressions/impulse review over in boatswain's SPB143 review thread.

Would probably look even better on a 149 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

ck2k01 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice. Any chance you could post a wrist shot with this?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Donerix said:


> Very nice. Any chance you could post a wrist shot with this?


It needs to be clipped to size still 



















Will post a proper wristy once I get around to that 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Donerix said:


> Very nice. Any chance you could post a wrist shot with this?





ck2k01 said:


> It needs to be clipped to size still
> 
> . . .
> 
> ...


And . . . done  



















From:










To:










Deets over in boatswain's thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## furrygoat (Feb 9, 2012)

I've had this one for a couple of months and never sized or wore it.

Finally broke down this weekend and sized it "just to try it on".

Haven't taken it off since.


----------



## themikey (Aug 20, 2020)

I notice that the accuracy is around +15 seconds per day. That is within watch specs of up to +25 seconds per day, but what are people's experiences with the watch accuracy? Does the movement self correct and self heal over time to a better accuracy point


----------



## kjoken (Aug 30, 2019)

themikey said:


> I notice that the accuracy is around +15 seconds per day. That is within watch specs of up to +25 seconds per day, but what are people's experiences with the watch accuracy? Does the movement self correct and self heal over time to a better accuracy point


My 143 is minus 20sec per day. Take it to seiko service now +- 2 second per day. I guess seiko just didnt pay enough attention to regulate some of their movement haha

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## themikey (Aug 20, 2020)

Is it free to get it serviced within warranty? Will they service even though within specs? Curious what your process was like and how long it took


----------



## kjoken (Aug 30, 2019)

themikey said:


> Is it free to get it serviced within warranty? Will they service even though within specs? Curious what your process was like and how long it took


Yes, its under warranty and its free. I dont know if they want to service it within sepcs, but i show them my time keeping perday minus 18-20 sec.

Only took around 8-10 mins and they print the beat rate and accuracy after they regulate it. And its all good from there. Its been 2 weeks now and still running +-2 sec being worn

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

kjoken said:


> My 143 is minus 20sec per day. Take it to seiko service now +- 2 second per day. I guess seiko just didnt pay enough attention to regulate some of their movement haha
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Mine was more than +20 spd. Took it to Seiko SC for regulation now running +6spd. Wish Seiko pays more attention to their products b4 dumping it to their customers with their ever increasing prices!


----------



## kjoken (Aug 30, 2019)

KoolKat said:


> Mine was more than +20 spd. Took it to Seiko SC for regulation now running +6spd. Wish Seiko pays more attention to their products b4 dumping it to their customers with their ever increasing prices!


yep totally agree on this one mate, the movement is actually fine. its the qc and regulation is missing somehow


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

Man! This thread has some of the best watch p0rn in WUS. The SPB14x are such versatile beauties. They look great on pretty much anything. I am yet to see a bad strap combo.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apoorwatchlover (Oct 27, 2020)

This is a good news for 147 owners. Strapcode bracelet is coming.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

I subscribed to this thread from the start, and knew as soon as I saw the 143 that I wanted one. Well, I finally got my hands on one today, and - I’m disappointed...

It’s really small. Wears smaller than my skx007 which i really wasn’t expecting knowing how small the skx wears. And it feels quite tall considering how small the dial is. Just looks a bit unbalanced on my wrist. 

From certain angles it looks amazing, but when I look straight at it I just don’t love it - something seems a bit ‘off’ for me.

I’m gutted. Maybe the anticipation has ruined it for me. But I think it’s going to be returned. I’ll just have to go back to enjoying the pictures on here, cos I still think it looks fantastic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## furrygoat (Feb 9, 2012)

B1ff_77 said:


> I subscribed to this thread from the start, and knew as soon as I saw the 143 that I wanted one. Well, I finally got my hands on one today, and - I'm disappointed...
> 
> It's really small. Wears smaller than my skx007 which i really wasn't expecting knowing how small the skx wears. And it feels quite tall considering how small the dial is. Just looks a bit unbalanced on my wrist.
> 
> ...


That's crazy that you think it's too small.

7.25" wrist and I wish it was a 38mm.

I feel like it kind of wears like a 42 even though all the measurements would suggest otherwise.


----------



## DR Da-da (Apr 8, 2013)

furrygoat said:


> That's crazy that you think it's too small.
> 
> 7.25" wrist and I wish it was a 38mm.
> 
> I feel like it kind of wears like a 42 even though all the measurements would suggest otherwise.


Yeah, I feel the same way. I finally picked up a SPB149 almost a month ago and I feel as if it wears like a 42mm. My Orient Mako USA II is a claimed 41.5mm and 48mm L-T-L, while the SPB14Xs are 40.5mm and 47.6mm L-T-L. However, the Seiko looks and wears noticeably larger. I like it, though, and appreciate how it hugs my wrist and stays in place due to the down-curved side profile of the lugs. I have a 6.75"/17.1cm wrist.


----------



## Mrkizzle04 (Oct 1, 2020)

Seriously loving mine so far and keep ordering straps for it!


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

B1ff_77 said:


> I subscribed to this thread from the start, and knew as soon as I saw the 143 that I wanted one. Well, I finally got my hands on one today, and - I'm disappointed...
> 
> It's really small. Wears smaller than my skx007 which i really wasn't expecting knowing how small the skx wears. And it feels quite tall considering how small the dial is. Just looks a bit unbalanced on my wrist.
> 
> ...


That's unfortunate for sure. But you can probably sell it for close to what you paid?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Mrkizzle04 said:


> Seriously loving mine so far and keep ordering straps for it!
> View attachment 15573581


Ditto!

I can't help but to keep ordering new slightly different straps that I think would look killer with this.

4 currently inbound 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

I definitely wouldn't say this wears small. 40mm is my sweet spot and this watch feels pretty much the same as the 42mm SKX007.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

anyone have a 145? would like to see some real world pix... TIA


----------



## 027RTB (May 9, 2020)

Any idea when the 143s are going to start selling below MSRP? They seem to be selling like hot cakes so perhaps it isn’t worth waiting.


----------



## themikey (Aug 20, 2020)

027RTB said:


> Any idea when the 143s are going to start selling below MSRP? They seem to be selling like hot cakes so perhaps it isn't worth waiting.


I think the spb149s are becoming harder and harder to get, seem most US allocations have been spoken for. I do see the 143s and 145s pop up every now and then


----------



## themikey (Aug 20, 2020)

furrygoat said:


> I've had this one for a couple of months and never sized or wore it.
> 
> Finally broke down this weekend and sized it "just to try it on".
> 
> Haven't taken it off since.


I'm in the same boat as you - how do you like it after wearing it? Accuracy ok?


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

ck2k01 said:


> And . . . done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done. I ordered one in black to check it out. How does it wear?


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

027RTB said:


> Any idea when the 143s are going to start selling below MSRP? They seem to be selling like hot cakes so perhaps it isn't worth waiting.


They have been available from ADs in the UK with 20% discount over Black Friday weekend. So I would say the same discounts we have come to expect with Seiko are still very much achievable with some patience

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Donerix said:


> Well done. I ordered one in black to check it out. How does it wear?


Thanks 

I look forward to seeing what the black pairing looks like 

Very comfortably and well. Thin, light, smooth patterned, stretchy, pliable, and gently grippy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

boatswain said:


>


Nice. Is this a two-piece strap or a nato?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Donerix said:


> Nice. Is this a two-piece strap or a nato?


Thanks.

It's a NATO trimmed down to be a single pass.


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

ck2k01 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I look forward to seeing what the black pairing looks like
> 
> ...


I will post pictures once I get it. It takes a while to get stuff down here to Nicaragua though ....


----------



## furrygoat (Feb 9, 2012)

themikey said:


> I'm in the same boat as you - how do you like it after wearing it? Accuracy ok?


I think I wore it for almost 2 weeks. Lost maybe 10 sec, probably a few less.

It has a speck of dust on the hour hand, polished side. I had it in to the ad, who sells a gazillion different brands including Rolex and has a certified watchmaking staff who has done some great work for me before. They said they'd rather not open it up for that and I was fine with that. I've trained myself to not ocd spaz out over every little thing on a watch. Everything else lines up and looks great.

The only reason I've even taken it off was because I just got my Tudor back from RSC and I wanted to wear it today. I'll prob have the 149 back on tomorrow.

I love the blue dial, which usually looks nondescript until the light hits it right. I love the fact that the case lines and shape look like none other as far as the other watches I have. I grew up wearing a Tag 3 hander, and this watch feels more like that than any other I have. (I love that watch.)

I've said it wears big, but it also feels just right and a little smaller than some of my other watches. It's weird. Sometimes I think it's chunky, but my buddy said the first thing he noticed about it was how flat it looked.

I've taken this opportunity to ramble on a bit, but suffice it to say that this is the one watch that could possibly kill all of the others.

I haven't even put it on the blue rubber yet.


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

Just unboxed the 62 mas holds its own against the 9f Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

SPB149 on a cloudy and cold day.


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

Brand new shoes for my spb147j1.
It's the spb051 bracelet which I sourced after testing the fit with a friend who owns that model. The bracelet fits like a glove and I feel it's an interesting variation, notably because the polished bevels on its mid-links give it presence and style.
























Edited for clarity and typo correction.


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

Question - I lost the spring bar where the bracelet attaches to the clasp. Would any normal 18mm spring bar do? Or do I need a fat seiko spring bar?

Thanks.


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

guysmiles said:


> Question - I lost the spring bar where the bracelet attaches to the clasp. Would any normal 18mm spring bar do? Or do I need a fat seiko spring bar?
> 
> Thanks.


The right width of the spring bar on this model is 20mm. 18mm won't fit: not large enough. And yes, it is preferable to have a fat bar model for this watch (sturdier and better fitted). You can find them on on a well known auction site or in several other places. An ordinary 20mm springbar will work but the fit will be more wobbly than the real thing.


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

denisd said:


> The right width of the spring bar on this model is 20mm. 18mm won't fit: not large enough. And yes, it is preferable to have a fat bar model for this watch (sturdier and better fitted). You can find them on on a well known auction site or in several other places. An ordinary 20mm springbar will work but the fit will be more wobbly than the real thing.


Thanks denisd - but want to confirm it is the 20 and not the 18, given that the bracelet tapers?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Lots of talk here about the 6R35 movement in these, understandably.

I just wanted to chime in that mine took a pretty heavy knock a couple days back certainly of a magnitude that has changed time keeping in other watches I've had. So I kept an eye on it for the last little while and it has kept on at its previous steady pace.

So while an isolated anecdote, and the 6R35 is far from perfect, it sure gave me some more confidence that the 143 and its movement can live up to to the old (and overused) "workhorse" label.


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

guysmiles said:


> Thanks denisd - but want to confirm it is the 20 and not the 18, given that the bracelet tapers?


I misread your original post, thinking you were talking of the endlink (closest to the watch's head), which is definitely 20mm and preferably fat-bar. The spring bar on the clasp (which allows you to fine regulate the bracelet's size) is 18mm - just checked - and a fat bar wouldn't fit in the link. So a plain 18mm spring bar should fit the bill nicely.


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

denisd said:


> I misread your original post, thinking you were talking of the endlink (closest to the watch's head), which is definitely 20mm and preferably fat-bar. The spring bar on the clasp (which allows you to fine regulate the bracelet's size) is 18mm - just checked - and a fat bar wouldn't fit in the link. So a plain 18mm spring bar should fit the bill nicely.


Thanks for confirming! I had measured it as well, but it's actually surprisingly my first time having lost a springbar and replace one.


----------



## Tairese7 (Feb 5, 2015)

On a Nick Mankey Hook Strap.


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

denisd said:


> The right width of the spring bar on this model is 20mm. 18mm won't fit: not large enough. And yes, it is preferable to have a fat bar model for this watch (sturdier and better fitted). You can find them on on a well known auction site or in several other places. An ordinary 20mm springbar will work but the fit will be more wobbly than the real thing.


I think you misunderstood.guysmiles was referring to the spring bar at the clasp which is 18mm.He is questioning the diameter of the 18mm spring bar.


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

MisterTom said:


> I think you misunderstood.guysmiles was referring to the spring bar at the clasp which is 18mm.He is questioning the diameter of the 18mm spring bar.


Aye. Settled.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Tairese7 said:


> View attachment 15578917
> 
> On a Nick Mankey Hook Strap.


That NM strap looks slick! I'm tempted to try one, but the hook 'buckle' makes me nervous. By most accounts I've read, buyers seem pretty confident in its security. Knowing me, however, I'll find a way to get the strap caught on something weird, and the next thing I know, the watch will be flying off my wrist in slingshot fashion due to the strap's elasticity.

That kind of thing happens to me with some frequency. Just getting out of the car a couple of months ago, for example, the deep carry clip on the knife in my pocket got caught on the seatbelt. SNAP! The clip broke and my knife was launched out of my pocket onto the pavement. Luckily, I was aware that it happened, and my knife landed where it could be easily retrieved.

Not sure I'd be willing to accept the risk of a similar event occurring with my watch. Catch my drift? Your thoughts?


----------



## Tairese7 (Feb 5, 2015)

broonzbane said:


> That NM strap looks slick! I'm tempted to try one, but the hook 'buckle' makes me nervous. By most accounts I've read, buyers seem pretty confident in its security. Knowing me, however, I'll find a way to get the strap caught on something weird, and the next thing I know, the watch will be flying off my wrist in slingshot fashion due to the strap's elasticity.
> 
> That kind of thing happens to me with some frequency. Just getting out of the car, for example, the deep carry clip on the knife in my pocket got caught on the seatbelt. SNAP! My knife was launched out of my pocket onto the pavement. Luckily, I was aware that it happened, and my knife landed where it could be easily retrieved.
> 
> Not sure I'd be willing to accept the risk of a similar event occurring with my watch. Catch my drift? Your thoughts?


I can honestly say that the thought has never occurred to me. In terms of looks, I actually prefer the bracelet, but current daily hazards have me fearing that I'd scratch the metal up. Hence, hook strap.

I don't mind the hooking part, it's not super difficult for me to remove.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

WatchGecko ZULUDIVER Seaton FKM rubber NATO strap.




























Initial impressions over in boatswain's thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Today on a hacked up Monta NATO (RAF and shortened).










I'm feeling the thicker strap given the modest bulk of the watch.

The strap was regrettably discontinued a while back, though.

I'd be curious to source a gray one, which occasionally pop up for sale, to try it here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Grey on grey


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

ck2k01 said:


> WatchGecko ZULUDIVER Seaton FKM rubber NATO strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's the FKM rubber? Have you ever had an Uncle Seiko tropic or waffle? I'm curious how the FKM compares to the US rubber.

I was tempted to try Zuludiver's FKM waffle, but opted for one on etsy, also made of FKM. Won't have it for a few weeks though.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

creepy ross said:


> How's the FKM rubber? Have you ever had an Uncle Seiko tropic or waffle? I'm curious how the FKM compares to the US rubber.
> 
> I was tempted to try Zuludiver's FKM waffle, but opted for one on etsy, also made of FKM. Won't have it for a few weeks though.


Here's my thoughts over in boatswain's 143 thread:









Boatswain Reviews : Seiko SPB143J1 - 1965 Diver's...


FYI, I was so smitten with the ZULUDIVER 328 rubber nato that I grabbed a ZULUDIVER Seaton rubber nato today as a black and different textured second rubber nato option. The brushed hardware variant was sold out so I went satin (as I can always brush it myself), and I like that I can buy just...




www.watchuseek.com





The short of it, though, is that I quite like it. FWIW, I'm very much in a rubber NATO phase. Though the potential need to cut to size (6.5" wrist over here) is a con of the format.

It can be thought of as a soft, thin, floppy, vanilla-smelling NATO version of the Barton Elite Silicone, with the cool ZULUDIVER 328 spring bar NATO-to-RAF conversion hardware.

That is, it's very much a hybrid between the ZULUDIVER (Bonetto Cinturini) 328 (hardware, smell, thinness, pliability, and comfort) and Barton Elite Silicone (pattern, comfort).










I've had the US tropic and I have the waffle.




























I like/d them both. I'm one of the ones who finds the "plasticy" quality to be endearing/distinguishing rather than a con, as the straps remain comfortable.

Relative to those two US straps, the ZULUDIVER FKM is a good deal softer and pliable (floppy, befitting a NATO/RAF), with a vanilla scent. And, of course, it's a NATO/RAF, which is extra convenient, and featuring the extra piece of extra metal hardware.

FYI, the ZULUDIVER FKM only comes in black, but with several hardware finishing options.

I look forward to the visual comparison with your incoming strap when it arrives 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

ck2k01 said:


> Here's my thoughts over in boatswain's 143 thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed insight, really appreciate it!


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

creepy ross said:


> How's the FKM rubber? Have you ever had an Uncle Seiko tropic or waffle? I'm curious how the FKM compares to the US rubber.
> 
> I was tempted to try Zuludiver's FKM waffle, but opted for one on etsy, also made of FKM. Won't have it for a few weeks though.


I have a B&R FKM Aqua-vent incoming this week. I'll make sure to post about it here here too, since it's my first FKM strap.


----------



## watchbox (Apr 1, 2009)

Looks awesome on that gray Nato!


Thee said:


> 143 is now in the house. and a very fine piece, indeed. Very worthy of the hype (in my opinion). Took the bracelet off in favor of strap-monster mode.
> Version 1


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

smkader said:


> I have a B&R FKM Aqua-vent incoming this week. I'll make sure to post about it here here too, since it's my first FKM strap.


Just checked out their site, nice pic of the aqua vent on a 143

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Cool new (for me) RSM Engraved Stripe Stealth Gray strap (shorter length requested from RSM for a 6.5" wrist).

The strap functions like a C&B Chevron.

Aesthetics (with the interesting sunken centered horizontal stitching) and feel (though the RSM is slightly less smooth feeling) are akin to an old ZULUDIVER seatbelt NATO that I don't think WatchGecko sells anymore, but which I really liked.










The stealth of the gray is just that: the strap often looks black (only slightly duller than the black ZULUDIVER NATO), and only in certain lighting does the purplish gray come out.










And a slight sheen to the brushed hardware.










I dig it 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hemingway99 (Jan 3, 2016)

boatswain said:


> That's a nice option


Agreed!


----------



## Hemingway99 (Jan 3, 2016)

boatswain said:


> That looks very good
> 
> I will check it out


Nice strap - definitely.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I like it, too. I also like the FKM and was thinking of getting one but the mention of vanilla scent threw me off. My wife does not like Bonetto Cinturini vanilla scents and I have to admit it does get a bit much so I'll have to pass on that one, unfortunately.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Cool new (for me) RSM Engraved Stripe Stealth Gray strap (shorter length requested from RSM for a 6.5" wrist).
> 
> The strap functions like a C&B Chevron.
> 
> ...


You may not believe me when I say I was checking those out a couple weeks back!



How does the buckle system compare to C and B chevron?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> You may not believe me when I say I was checking those out a couple weeks back!
> 
> 
> 
> How does the buckle system compare to C and B chevron?


Not too surprised 

Quite similar.



















For whatever reason, RSM routes past the first spring bar in the buckle, rather than over it, like C&B and CheapestNATOStraps do. And the first and second spring bars appear to be further spaced out on the C&B.

The RSM's buckle is squared like the CheapestNATOStraps version, versus the C&B's curved-out angling of its buckle. The C&B buckle is also a little longer.

And the angling of the RSM's keepers is about the same as the short rounded angles on the CheapestNATOStraps, whereas C&B's keepers have slightly longer angles.

But all minutia. At bottom, it's basically the same deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

creepy ross said:


> How's the FKM rubber? Have you ever had an Uncle Seiko tropic or waffle? I'm curious how the FKM compares to the US rubber.
> 
> I was tempted to try Zuludiver's FKM waffle, but opted for one on etsy, also made of FKM. Won't have it for a few weeks though.


The ZuluDiver FKM waffle is fantastic. Nice, soft and pliable. The half brushed half polished clasp matches perfectly with the vibe of the watch.

I absolutely love mine and I'm a right fussy tw*t when it comes to straps!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

And the last of my 4 Black Friday strap pickups: the C&B Matte Supreme in Slate, single layer option.










The color of the Slate is a good even admiralty gray, with just the slightest blue undertone if I had to name it.

Consistent with its Matte name, it has less sheen than the standard C&B Supreme NATO, and its small-balled weave is more standard nylon NATO feeling, less seatbelt.

The hardware between the two are very similar, but the Matte buckle doesn't have the flare out at the sides.

The Matte is ever so slightly thinner at 1.3mm vs. 1.4mm for the standard Supreme.



















It's also quite long like the Supreme, at 11.5"/290mm. And the sewn end is something you'd have to forgo if you "cut and burn" shortened it.

But even on my 6.5" wrist, it folds and holds well without much slack.










So about what I expected. I like it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice.

I may checkout that CB single pass matte in black as an all round option. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Nice.
> 
> I may checkout that CB single pass matte in black as an all round option.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Regrettably I don't think they yet have a black Matte. Just slate, olive jade, and blonde.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Running errands


----------



## Recondriver (Jul 25, 2020)

ck2k01 said:


> Grabbed a macro lens for my iPhone. First day of quickly playing around with it. Kinda fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Recondriver said:


> Nice shot...the new iPhone 12 Pro Max has quite a nice camera IMO. Here's my 149


No doubt.

I'm snapping with a humble iPhone SE (I like a smaller phone). But with software and some physical add ons, it can mimic some cool stuff that the larger, more sophisticated models can do.

Some of the posters around these parts, and on Instagram, have certainly motivated me to try to get a little better at photography, even if just iPhone photography.

Took a few years, but the watch collecting -> photography bug finally got me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Recondriver (Jul 25, 2020)

Mrkizzle04 said:


> Seriously loving mine so far and keep ordering straps for it!
> View attachment 15573581


Can you share where you got the strap? Looks great, nice presentation!


----------



## Recondriver (Jul 25, 2020)

I've been wearing my 149 daily for the last 30 days and can't seem to take it off, except for the occasional swap out for my Tudor Prince in the evening before I retire. It sits in the watch box, dial up, at night. Here are my observations over the last 45-days of continuous runtime:


running +4.4 spd
periodic accuracy checks have shown anywhere from +4 spd to +7spd

Compliments to Seiko for brining us the SPB series. I cannot find fault with the watch, operationally or aesthetically. It fits well on my 6.5 inch wrist, truly a stellar 'daily driver' and unique as well. Couldn't be happier. Now all I ask is Seiko produce something similar with a GMT complication and 24 hour bezel.









SPB149 on an Uncle Seiko Tropic
Photo by my iPhone 12 ProMax, 2.5 macro


----------



## Mrkizzle04 (Oct 1, 2020)

Recondriver said:


> Can you share where you got the strap? Looks great, nice presentation!


Thanks! It's actually a standard leather strap from strapco, looks great on the watch!


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

Recondriver said:


> I've been wearing my 149 daily for the last 30 days and can't seem to take it off, except for the occasional swap out for my Tudor Prince in the evening before I retire. It sits in the watch box, dial up, at night. Here are my observations over the last 45-days of continuous runtime:
> 
> 
> running +4.4 spd
> ...


You made me feel a lot with this post. First, you reminded me how much I miss my early 70s Tudor Prince Oysterdate (roulette date, silver dial). Loved that watch intensely. (Pictured below with a pair of sunglasses that I also loved and somehow lost.)










I hadn't thought about a GMT version of this SPB14X series. I can't help but fantasize about this bezel insert in Pepsi and a flat dark gray dial.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

Picked up a Zuludiver sailcloth strap, and as much as I love the 143 on an original Tropic strap, I'm really like the sailcloth. Keeps the sporty aesthetic while giving a more refined look.

Unfortunately, managed to magnetize my watch, so it's out of commission while I wait for my demagnitizer to arrive. 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

FishPizza said:


> The ZuluDiver FKM waffle is fantastic. Nice, soft and pliable. The half brushed half polished clasp matches perfectly with the vibe of the watch.
> 
> I absolutely love mine and I'm a right fussy tw*t when it comes to straps!


Thanks for the insight. Other than a few bucks savings, not sure why I didn't just go for the Zuludiver. Hope I don't regret it.


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

creepy ross said:


> Picked up a Zuludiver sailcloth strap, and as much as I love the 143 on an original Tropic strap, I'm really like the sailcloth. Keeps the sporty aesthetic while giving a more refined look.
> 
> Unfortunately, managed to magnetize my watch, so it's out of commission while I wait for my demagnitizer to arrive.
> 
> ...


How do you like the sailcloth strap? I've never tried one. Is it waterproof? Comfortable?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

Pairs well with a Rios 1931 and, at least according to them, it is water resistant, whatever that means. I would not use it to go into the water, however; don't care how much they treat their "hydro-finished upper leather". Perfect for the winter, however.

Summer? Rubber (Tropic, FKM or such) If diving, Nato.

My 2 cents...


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Recondriver said:


> * Now all I ask is Seiko produce something similar with a GMT complication and 24 hour bezel.*


We can only dream! In all seriousness, it would be interesting if Seiko moved beyond the dive watch and toward other sports watches in their vast catalogue. What about field, military, GMT, and chronos at various price tiers? Then again, they have been pumping out lots of alpinists, cocktail times, and limited additions. So maybe I am restless.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

Is there any reason to think the movement in this will be more accurate than the 6R15s? I LOVE the looks of this watch but have soured on the inaccuracy of my two 6R watches. My SARB035 is particularly bad; my SARB017 isn't terrible, but that's not saying much. Those SARBs each cost me less than $500. If I'm going to spend more than $1k for a watch, I'd like better. There are a few other brands that offer COSC or equivalent for less.

(As an aside, I keep coming back to the SBCM023, which I very much wish I had picked up before it was discontinued).


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

Steeltown said:


> How do you like the sailcloth strap? I've never tried one. Is it waterproof? Comfortable?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Neither the Zuludiver (manufacturer) nor the Watchgecko (retailer) websites explicitly say waterproof. They both say water resistant, and allude to the strap being perfect for water sports, diving, etc. So I presume it's waterproof. Maybe for straps the terms are interchangeable, but I believe, at least the last time I looked into it, for apparel, there is a difference between waterproof and water resistant.

Comfort-wise, I'm still breaking it in, but it was never too stiff. So, I'm finding it perfectly fine for now and I expect it to become more comfortable as I wear it more.

One thing to note is the strap does not have any type of backing. I suppose this is one of the reasons it's less than half the cost of an Artem sailcloth, which is another one I was considering. Again, I don't find the Zuludiver uncomfortable, but perhaps the rubber backing of the Artem would provide additional comfort.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm still loving this one. SPB143 on an Erika's MN Strap


----------



## EEalexgawrys (Jul 10, 2020)

I have two brand new sealed seikos

A SARB065 Original Cocktail time and a SRPB09 Blue Lagoon Samurai. Considering selling them to get an SPB143.

Just how good is the SPB143? I absolutely love all the pictures and videos I've seen.

Would you all trade two watches for it? I am so close to pulling the trigger.

Opinions?

Want to clarify. I wasn't intending to ask anyone to trade on here real time. I was asking if you all would give up two of your watches that are worth half the price for this beauty. Is it worth it?

Apologies


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

EEalexgawrys said:


> I have two brand new sealed seikos
> 
> A SARB065 Original Cocktail time and a SRPB09 Blue Lagoon Samurai. Considering selling them to get an SPB143.
> 
> ...


I'd consider swapping you my blue Willard for those two pieces.


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

Just got the SPB147 in. Initial reaction was wow this is really nice. On closer inspection Seiko messed up the alignment of the bezel and my pip is a fraction of a mm off. I'll eventually get this issue fixed.

Over all I'm still happy with it and it's a beautiful watch.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

JimmyBoots said:


> Just got the SPB147 in. Initial reaction was wow this is really nice. On closer inspection Seiko messed up the alignment of the bezel and my pip is a fraction of a mm off. I'll eventually get this issue fixed.
> 
> Over all I'm still happy with it and it's a beautiful watch.
> 
> ...


Is it really off (bezel and pip)? I was trying to make it out from the pics, but looks good, although from an angle...


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

It's not terrible but noticeable in person










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

So far so good. It's just the first day so we'll see how this breaks in.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

JimmyBoots said:


> It's not terrible but noticeable in person
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a hair off when you blow up the picture; I probably wouldn't notice at a normal distance.


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

It doesn't bother me too much, but it's more noticeable in different angles.

But the watch wears beautifully. I do love it so far.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

Mine's moving in the right direction too, with about 18 hours on the wrist and 6 off (resting 6-up):


----------



## Tairese7 (Feb 5, 2015)

R1P said:


> Mine's moving in the right direction too, with about 18 hours on the wrist and 6 off (resting 6-up):


What app is this?


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

Tairese7 said:


> What app is this?


WatchTracker


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

Magnetized my watch and it was running about 2 min fast per day after previously running +7-8 spd. Thankfully those blue demagnitizers readily available on Amazon and eBay actually work. +5.5 sec for the 24 hrs since demagnitizing.


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

I really love the silicon band





  








SPB149_01.jpg




__
b-boy


__
Dec 11, 2020


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

SPB149_02.jpg




__
b-boy


__
Dec 11, 2020


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

Comparison with the 053





  








SPB149_053_03.jpg




__
b-boy


__
Dec 11, 2020


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

SPB149_053_01.jpg




__
b-boy


__
Dec 11, 2020


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

SPB149_053_02.jpg




__
b-boy


__
Dec 11, 2020


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

I would like Seiko to release a 053 in same size as the 149 !


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

creepy ross said:


> Magnetized my watch and it was running about 2 min fast per day after previously running +7-8 spd. Thankfully those blue demagnitizers readily available on Amazon and eBay actually work. +5.5 sec for the 24 hrs since demagnitizing.
> View attachment 15591423


That's a great looking strap. What is it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

borebillon said:


> That's a great looking strap. What is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's a Zuludiver padded sailcloth strap, available from watchgecko or direct from zuludiver, though I picked mine up in the WUS sales forum. ZULUDIVER Quick Release Sailcloth Padded Divers Watch Strap

It comes with quick release spring bars, but I replaced them with skinny fat spring bars, which fit non-Seiko straps but have thicker tips for Seiko divers. The online store where I got them is no longer open, but looks like watchgecko has them too Replacement Spring Bars For Diver's Watches


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

The bracelet is quite comfortable. First time trying it on after owning since September.


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

creepy ross said:


> Thanks. It's a Zuludiver padded sailcloth strap, available from watchgecko or direct from zuludiver, though I picked mine up in the WUS sales forum. ZULUDIVER Quick Release Sailcloth Padded Divers Watch Strap
> 
> It comes with quick release spring bars, but I replaced them with skinny fat spring bars, which fit non-Seiko straps but have thicker tips for Seiko divers. The online store where I got them is no longer open, but looks like watchgecko has them too Replacement Spring Bars For Diver's Watches


Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G9730 using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

JimmyBoots said:


> Just got the SPB147 in. Initial reaction was wow this is really nice. On closer inspection Seiko messed up the alignment of the bezel and my pip is a fraction of a mm off. I'll eventually get this issue fixed.
> 
> Over all I'm still happy with it and it's a beautiful watch.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comparison pic with the SMP. Which one wears larger?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

Can't complain:


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh man, I’m really feeling that 105! I had and loved an SDBC051, but alas, as a true WIS, I flipped it as something else caught my eye (I can’t even remember what that was!). I’ve been away from WUS for a bit and came back on to peruse what’s going on in the Seiko world and was blown away that they released non-LE reinterpretations of the Willard and the 62MAS. I picked up a Willard X last week and absolutely love it. Now, the more I see the 105 and that the deep brown dial matched with the creamy-ish lume, I must admit I’m a bitten smitten.... 

I do this a lot with watches, set my sights on one, love it, flip it, and buy another back down the road. I’ve done that multiple times with my Ninja Tuna (I think I’ve owned that watch 3 or 4 times). So, now I’m back in that post-flip-it mode and seriously considering the 105. Or, maybe I should flip the Tuna and go that route. Hmmm......


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

oldspice said:


> Oh man, I'm really feeling that 105! I had and loved an SDBC051, but alas, as a true WIS, I flipped it as something else caught my eye (I can't even remember what that was!). I've been away from WUS for a bit and came back on to peruse what's going on in the Seiko world and was blown away that they released non-LE reinterpretations of the Willard and the 62MAS. I picked up a Willard X last week and absolutely love it. Now, the more I see the 105 and that the deep brown dial matched with the creamy-ish lume, I must admit I'm a bitten smitten....
> 
> I do this a lot with watches, set my sights on one, love it, flip it, and buy another back down the road. I've done that multiple times with my Ninja Tuna (I think I've owned that watch 3 or 4 times). So, now I'm back in that post-flip-it mode and seriously considering the 105. Or, maybe I should flip the Tuna and go that route. Hmmm......


WUSers probably account for 50% of the worldwide watch turnover; we're market-makers


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

Earl Grey said:


> Thanks for the comparison pic with the SMP. Which one wears larger?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The SMP wears slight larger because of the dial to bezel ratio. But it's so much thinner. It's one of the most comfortable watches I own.

That thinness is what is keeping me from upgrading to the newer Seamaster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

ck2k01 said:


> And the last of my 4 Black Friday strap pickups: the C&B Matte Supreme in Slate, single layer option.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that matte supreme looks money. I'm a sucker for grey NATOs. I might have to pick one of those up.

how good was the Black Friday Deal(s)?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

acadian said:


> Damn that matte supreme looks money. I'm a sucker for grey NATOs. I might have to pick one of those up.
> 
> how good was the Black Friday Deal(s)?


I don't not recommend it 

It wasn't much of a deal. 10% I think.

I paid $25.20, plus $3.29 shipping.

Looks like the strap is currently $28 before shipping.

So might as well away 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

Local Seiko boutique finally has them, got to try on the new Willard and my 2 candidates, the SPB143 and SPB149.
Went with the SPB143.


----------



## EEalexgawrys (Jul 10, 2020)

Kev161 said:


> Local Seiko boutique finally has them, got to try on the new Willard and my 2 candidates, the SPB143 and SPB149.
> Went with the SPB143.
> View attachment 15595325
> 
> ...


Awesome pics and comparison. Thanks for the upload! What is meant by a Seiko boutique? Is this a jeweler that sells Seiko as one of it's brands. Or is this a Seiko specific store? I live in Los Angeles. Haven't seen a Seiko specific store.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

EEalexgawrys said:


> Awesome pics and comparison. Thanks for the upload! What is meant by a Seiko boutique? Is this a jeweler that sells Seiko as one of it's brands. Or is this a Seiko specific store? I live in Los Angeles. Haven't seen a Seiko specific store.


Seiko Boutiques are Seiko and Grand Seiko specific stores, there are only 4 locations in the Americas, 3 in the US: New York, Miami, Beverly Hills (Grand Seiko only) and 1 in Panama (Central America).


----------



## DR Da-da (Apr 8, 2013)

Kev161 said:


> View attachment 15595329
> 
> 
> View attachment 15595332


Great comparison shots! I picked up a 149 a little while ago and I'm also jonesing for the 151. However, I have been concerned that the 151 would be too big on my 6.75" wrist. In your pics the 151 doesn't look much bigger than the 143/149. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

DR Da-da said:


> Great comparison shots! I picked up a 149 a little while ago and I'm also jonesing for the 151. However, I have been concerned that the 151 would be too big on my 6.75" wrist. In your pics the 151 doesn't look much bigger than the 143/149. Thanks for posting!


Thanks! I have a 6.25" wrist and I was interested in the SPB143 and SPB149 although they had the other 2 there, I decided I wanted to go for the every day type of look of the SPB143 but it was a tough one. The SPB151 is one that I didn't even considered before since I already have a turtle but it really looks and wears different.


----------



## KevJohn (Sep 17, 2020)

These are beauties. Making me think I may save a little more and make this my new watch to chase!


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

oldspice said:


> Oh man, I'm really feeling that 105! I had and loved an SDBC051, but alas, as a true WIS, I flipped it as something else caught my eye (I can't even remember what that was!). I've been away from WUS for a bit and came back on to peruse what's going on in the Seiko world and was blown away that they released non-LE reinterpretations of the Willard and the 62MAS. I picked up a Willard X last week and absolutely love it. Now, the more I see the 105 and that the deep brown dial matched with the creamy-ish lume, I must admit I'm a bitten smitten....
> 
> I do this a lot with watches, set my sights on one, love it, flip it, and buy another back down the road. I've done that multiple times with my Ninja Tuna (I think I've owned that watch 3 or 4 times). So, now I'm back in that post-flip-it mode and seriously considering the 105. Or, maybe I should flip the Tuna and go that route. Hmmm......


Well, crap - pulled the trigger on an SPB147! Time to slowly step away from WUS once again....


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Kev161 said:


> View attachment 15595325
> 
> 
> View attachment 15595332


Both are awesome upgrades to an SNK809. While I still feel the price on the SPB14X is way to high I'm still tempted to pick one up on a good sale.


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Mr Hyde (Oct 20, 2006)

kmangino47 said:


> Just unboxed the 62 mas holds its own against the 9f Diver
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was never a big fan of Tropic straps after having only seen them in pictures, but took a chance on one for my 143, and I am a convert now.

I absolutely love the way it looks different in person, and it is much softer, and more comfortable than I expected. Mine will probably stay on the Tropic for quite some time.


----------



## Marc.S1 (Dec 9, 2020)

Are there any lume shots of the “Boutique” Edition?


----------



## Thee (Jan 10, 2015)

SPB143 on Combination #14 - The Brown Leather


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

gshock626 said:


>


These are some "horrible" shots. Now the expectation when seeing the watch in real life are mile high ... but these photos definitely make me want to buy it


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

Anyone purchased the bracelet for the 147. I’m thinking about it but not sure where to go. 

Any pictures out there of this combo? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## tripreed (Mar 29, 2013)

JimmyBoots said:


> Anyone purchased the bracelet for the 147. I'm thinking about it but not sure where to go.
> 
> Any pictures out there of this combo?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would probably wait for Strapcode to release their options.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

I'm curious how many 63MAS owners are looking at the new MM200 Reduced as well? The new Willards did not sing to me at all, but I'm excited to add the new MM200 Reduced to my collection right next to my 143.


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

tripreed said:


> I would probably wait for Strapcode to release their options.


Didn't realize something was in the works. Hope it matches the metal well. The diashield does have a particular "color" to it. At least to my eyes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I love my Willard and SPB14x but I have to admit I'm also eyeing the new SPB185.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> I love my Willard and SPB14x but I have to admit I'm also eyeing the new SPB185.


I've got the 187 coming. Hard to say no to a blue dial.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

creepy ross said:


> Picked up a Zuludiver sailcloth strap, and as much as I love the 143 on an original Tropic strap, I'm really like the sailcloth. Keeps the sporty aesthetic while giving a more refined look.
> 
> Unfortunately, managed to magnetize my watch, so it's out of commission while I wait for my demagnitizer to arrive.
> 
> ...


How did it happen? And how is it that it seems that a magnetized diver's is generally assumed as "things that happens"? Diver's are supposed to withstand any magnetic field you can find under normal -and even somehow stressed, environments. Basically no one should see a magnetized diver's, like, ever.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

DCOmegafan said:


> Is there any reason to think the movement in this will be more accurate than the 6R15s?


No.


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

jmnav said:


> How did it happen? And how is it that it seems that a magnetized diver's is generally assumed as "things that happens"? Diver's are supposed to withstand any magnetic field you can find under normal -and even somehow stressed, environments. Basically no one should see a magnetized diver's, like, ever.


I was looking for a textured background for a photo, and thought the carbon fiber appearance of my laptop keyboard would look good. Didn't think about what I was doing until I felt the pull of my watch to the laptop. Thankfully the demagnitizer worked like a charm.

I guess it makes sense that a diver would be shielded from magnetism, but I had never heard of that being a requirement to be, say, ISO certified. But I've never researched it either. I do have a flieger that has an iron inner case to shield the movement from magnetic fields.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

creepy ross said:


> I was looking for a textured background for a photo, and thought the carbon fiber appearance of my laptop keyboard would look good. Didn't think about what I was doing until I felt the pull of my watch to the laptop. Thankfully the demagnitizer worked like a charm.
> 
> I guess it makes sense that a diver would be shielded from magnetism, but I had never heard of that being a requirement to be, say, ISO certified. But I've never researched it either. I do have a flieger that has an iron inner case to shield the movement from magnetic fields.


In fact, it is: _"Magnetic resistance. This is tested by 3 exposures to a direct current magnetic field of 4,800 A/m. The watch must keep its accuracy to ± 30 seconds/day as measured before the test despite the magnetic field"_.

It can be argued that test was devised for a world with less magnetic fields than today's, in which case I think this standard should be updated. On the other hand, I find difficult to accept that a laptop can be legally designed so as to allow a magnetic field as strong as you say it was your case.


----------



## chris838 (May 8, 2020)

Hey,
May i ask, what band is that? Looks awesome. PATEK Aquanaut style. 


gshock626 said:


>


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

chris838 said:


> Hey,
> May i ask, what band is that? Looks awesome. PATEK Aquanaut style.


Thanks! It's the waffle strap from UncleSeiko.


----------



## KevJohn (Sep 17, 2020)

Kev161 said:


> Local Seiko boutique finally has them, got to try on the new Willard and my 2 candidates, the SPB143 and SPB149.
> Went with the SPB143.
> View attachment 15595325
> 
> ...


What is your wrist size? Thanks


----------



## Bpcirillo (Jul 10, 2018)

gshock626 said:


> Thanks! It's the waffle strap from UncleSeiko.


Good call. Love some Uncle Seiko 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

KevJohn said:


> What is your wrist size? Thanks


6.25"


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

gshock626 said:


>


This is the only MAS reissue I'd consider to complement my blue Willard X LE.

Is this the Uncle Seiko Waffle ?


----------



## chris838 (May 8, 2020)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Galaga said:


> This is the only MAS reissue I'd consider to complement my blue Willard X LE.
> 
> Is this the Uncle Seiko Waffle ?


Yup


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

Put a gator on it for fun.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

JimmyBoots said:


> Just got the SPB147 in. Initial reaction was wow this is really nice. On closer inspection Seiko messed up the alignment of the bezel and my pip is a fraction of a mm off. I'll eventually get this issue fixed.
> 
> Over all I'm still happy with it and it's a beautiful watch.
> 
> ...


Love the comparison. I just picked up a 2254 and have been casually thinking of swapping out the cward trident I have with one of these seiko reissues.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

The quality of this series of watch for the price required is an absolute joke. There are badly misaligned pips crooked to the right or the left, watch running fast and date sitting way too high in the window. Expensive junk


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

Times_end said:


> The quality of this series of watch for the price required is an absolute joke. There are badly misaligned pips crooked to the right or the left, watch running fast and date sitting way too high in the window. Expensive junk


Wow. Don't hold back. Tell us how you really feel...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

I remember WUS members being far more civil about other people's watch choices and flaws in general when I was a regular here about 3 years back. There's so much negativity now. If people don't like a model or brand why do they feel the need to bang on about it endlessly instead of finding another they can be positive about? Perhaps it's a symptom of the pandemic?

Sent from my SM-G9730 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripreed (Mar 29, 2013)

JimmyBoots said:


> Didn't realize something was in the works. Hope it matches the metal well. The diashield does have a particular "color" to it. At least to my eyes.


That's my understanding. They made a comment about it on a blog post somewhere, I believe, that they were working on one. Not sure about matching to the Diashield, though.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Anyone willing to weigh just the watch head of one of these?


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Times_end said:


> The quality of this series of watch for the price required is an absolute joke. There are badly misaligned pips crooked to the right or the left, watch running fast and date sitting way too high in the window. Expensive junk


Cool story bro.


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Anyone willing to weigh just the watch head of one of these?


Forgive the dusty scale, it's not something I use often.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

JimmyBoots said:


> Forgive the dusty scale, it's not something I use often.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic. That amounts to 82 grams. Not nearly has heavy as I had expected, and a good thing. Thank you, much appreciated.


----------



## Gonza (Dec 7, 2020)

Hi

I am thinking that the rubber strap that comes with the 147 will look great on my 143.
Anybody knows the Seiko OEM part number of that strap, and/or where can I get it?
Thanks!

Gonzalo


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

Switched up the strap from a Hirsch James to a old Robby.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Could anyone measure the bezel insert dimensions? I would like to see if the insert would fit the new SPB185 or 187...


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Fantastic. That amounts to 82 grams. Not nearly has heavy as I had expected, and a good thing. Thank you, much appreciated.


For a 40mm watch, Id' say it's quite chunky. For example 42mm Superocean, rated to 1,500m, weighs 92g, not a lot more considering the Breitling's specs. The Seiko is also fractionally heavier than a modern, ceramic Rolex Submariner at 80g, and a couple of grams lighter than the new 42mm Seamaster.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I've owned a 40mm Damasko DA44 and a 40mm Christopher Ward Trident that were both about 80g so 82g for this is reasonable to me. And like I said, not as heavy as I had expected.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

New-to-me 147 landed today! I haven't settled on the OEM, waffle, or tropic strap yet, so here's one with the waffle...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

For an old man, you have amazingly young hands. What cream do you use?


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> For an old man, you have amazingly young hands. What cream do you use?




Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

Wife bought me the 149 for Christmas and let me have it early.
Can't decide if I like my 147 or 149 more









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Times_end said:


> The quality of this series of watch for the price required is an absolute joke. There are badly misaligned pips crooked to the right or the left, watch running fast and date sitting way too high in the window. Expensive junk


Lol. Someone shat in his breakfast.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

jsohal said:


> Lol. Someone shat in his breakfast.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He comes on here and curls out a steaming "hot lunch" from time to time to get a rise.

Best thing to do is just pop him into the "ignore" toilet - ahh, relief


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

One-Seventy said:


> He comes on here and curls out a steaming "hot lunch" from time to time to get a rise.
> 
> Best thing to do is just pop him into the "ignore" toilet - ahh, relief


Oh yea. Auto-ignore is always quick for all of the whiners on this forum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Tanjecterly said:


> For an old man, you have amazingly young hands. What cream do you use?


I use a wrist model to hide my true age....


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

Times_end said:


> The quality of this series of watch for the price required is an absolute joke. There are badly misaligned pips crooked to the right or the left, watch running fast and date sitting way too high in the window. Expensive junk


as much as we obviously (229 pg thread) enjoy these (love my 147 and wear it constantly) he does have a point... for the price, Seiko could've ensured a more consistent movement accuracy and some better QC on the pip and date window issue... I've had many < $200 SKX that avoided these issues... that said, it's my favorite watch I currently own


----------



## EEalexgawrys (Jul 10, 2020)

Believe the word on the street. This gem is the real deal.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Happy Holidays!


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Matty9003 (Jul 16, 2020)

Anyone here got a 6.5 inch wrist and wear the *SPB143J1*? Really interested in getting one just a little worried it will look too big on my wrist. Mrs wants get me a piece I can wear daily for my birthday in Feb.. this is a serious contender, along with the green dial sharp edge that has not long been released. Any help is appreciated. Thankyou.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Matty9003 said:


> Anyone here got a 6.5 inch wrist and wear the *SPB143J1*? Really interested in getting one just a little worried it will look too big on my wrist. Mrs wants get me a piece I can wear daily for my birthday in Feb.. this is a serious contender, along with the green dial sharp edge that has not long been released. Any help is appreciated. Thankyou.


If you go back through this thread there are lots of photos of this watch on a 6"-6.5" wrist. I think it would be fine for a 6.5" wrist unless you have a very round wrist. I don't have an SPB14X, nor have handled one in person, but it does look like it wears bigger than the specs due to the fairly flat profile of the skin diver case and long 47.6mm lug to lug length (at least long for a 40.5mm Seiko Diver....maybe not other brands).

The guy in this video has about a 6.5" wrist and it looks good in my opinion:


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Matty9003 said:


> Anyone here got a 6.5 inch wrist and wear the *SPB143J1*? Really interested in getting one just a little worried it will look too big on my wrist. Mrs wants get me a piece I can wear daily for my birthday in Feb.. this is a serious contender, along with the green dial sharp edge that has not long been released. Any help is appreciated. Thankyou.





mi6_ said:


> If you go back through this thread there are lots of photos of this watch on a 6"-6.5" wrist. I think it would be fine for a 6.5" wrist unless you have a very round wrist. I don't have an SPB14X, nor have handled one in person, but it does look like it wears bigger than the specs due to the fairly flat profile of the skin diver case and long 47.6mm lug to lug length (at least long for a 40.5mm Seiko Diver....maybe not other brands).
> 
> The guy in this video has about a 6.5" wrist and it looks good in my opinion:


Yep, any of my posts in here are 6.5".

For your convenience:




























@ my max, but in the squarely sort of way, not the nagging "is this ever-so-slightly too big for me?" sort of way. I love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badblood32 (Feb 15, 2020)

Matty9003 said:


> Anyone here got a 6.5 inch wrist and wear the *SPB143J1*? Really interested in getting one just a little worried it will look too big on my wrist. Mrs wants get me a piece I can wear daily for my birthday in Feb.. this is a serious contender, along with the green dial sharp edge that has not long been released. Any help is appreciated. Thankyou.


My wrist circumference varies from 6.25 to 6.5, usually on the larger side, and it definitely doesn't look too large! Go for it. If you're really worried, measure the flat portion of your wrist where you wear your watch & just make sure that it's longer than the watches lug to lug distance. More important than the circumference of your wrist.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

Matty9003 said:


> Anyone here got a 6.5 inch wrist and wear the *SPB143J1*? Really interested in getting one just a little worried it will look too big on my wrist. Mrs wants get me a piece I can wear daily for my birthday in Feb.. this is a serious contender, along with the green dial sharp edge that has not long been released. Any help is appreciated. Thankyou.


I have the 149. My wrist is about 6.75 but very square, so my wrist "width" represents something more like a 6.5 (or slimmer) wrist. This is about at the edge of that I would wear size-wise and while I wouldn't go any bigger, I still find it comfortable. It's a chunky piece, but feels significant in the right ways on my wrist.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NL-NO (Feb 16, 2016)

Maybe this has been discussed here already -or elsewhere. In certain angles / light conditions it sometimes almost looks like the stainless steel case of my SPB147 has a slightly warm tone to it. I now wonder whether others have noticed this as well, or if I should have my eyes checked out. I have not compared it to the other versions yet...


----------



## NL-NO (Feb 16, 2016)

NL-NO said:


> Maybe this has been discussed here already -or elsewhere. In certain angles / light conditions it sometimes almost looks like the stainless steel case of my SPB147 has a slightly warm tone to it. I now wonder whether others have noticed this as well, or if I should have my eyes checked out. I have not compared it to the other versions yet...


Disregard, it has been mentioned previously!


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Excellent pic!
> 
> Sure makes me want to find a good tropic for it again


moosestrap just came out with FKM tropic and waffle straps...


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I'd consider swapping you my blue Willard for those two pieces.





EEalexgawrys said:


> I have two brand new sealed seikos
> 
> A SARB065 Original Cocktail time and a SRPB09 Blue Lagoon Samurai. Considering selling them to get an SPB143.
> 
> ...


I would trade for your blue Willard in a heartbeat for those two watches!


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Ok, been gone a while and update:

purchased the SPB147!

Im so happy to report that I’ve found a phenomenal local AD in Vancouver with exceptional customer service and I’ll be a customer for life (Russell jewelers in Richmond)

the first one I purchased, I was in a rush and didn’t check bezel alignment properly- they let me come back and exchange for one that was aligned to my liking. Happy to report no dust or alignment issues on this one. Also running a very healthy +4 spd so far.. know these can be erratic but hope it stays that way. I got the watch for a very nice discount as well (20%).

I also purchased in advance of getting the 147 the 05x series bracelet and the MM adjustable clasp- while I like the 05x bracelet and thought it suited the watch better than the OEM one that comes on the other watches, I think id prefer the actual bracelet for the 14x series. Will sell this 05x bracelet once I source one (or if anybody wants to trade! Lol)

I will post pictures once I get my new phone as my camera on current phone is cloudy.

in addition to the 147 I’ve also purchased from them the new, non rotating compass bezel alpinist- the SPB157 with the blue dial. I got that for 25% off for Black Friday and ended up getting from them the OEM oyster style bracelet as part of the deal for my SPB147.

I can honestly say I absolutely LOVE both these watches. So happy.


p.s. if anybody has the OEM 14x bracelet and doesn’t need it, please PM me!!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Predictabilly said:


> I would trade for your blue Willard in a heartbeat for those two watches!


I wouldn't anymore. I've changed my mind.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

I have an Artemis sailcloth on order and will post pics/thoughts when it arrives. I'm a little nervous, as I have a 7.5" wrist and have read that puts me at the upper end of the limits for wearability...

Meanwhile, I thought I'd experiment and throw the 143 on a (trimmed) silicone Seiko strap from an old Turtle. I always liked this strap, and I think this works quite nicely. What say WUS?


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

broonzbane said:


> I have an Artemis sailcloth on order and will post pics/thoughts when it arrives. I'm a little nervous, as I have a 7.5" wrist and have read that puts me at the upper end of the limits for wearability...
> 
> Meanwhile, I thought I'd experiment and throw the 143 on a (trimmed) silicone Seiko strap from an old Turtle. I always liked this strap, and I think this works quite nicely. What say WUS?
> View attachment 15624127


I say it looks good, but could do with some more photos to make sure ?


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

There was a thread here and it discussed the Quality Fallacy and the view perpetuated by this form is that Seiko offer amazing Quality at cheaper price points and are comparable to watches at significantly higher price points which is spurious.

In fact this series of watch is using the Seiko Brand to command a high price point for a poorly constructed watch in regards to various alignment issues movement accuracy. In the cheaper models alignment issues were disregarded cause of the alleged price point, in spite of other brands like Citizen Casio not suffering from this affliction.

Now in their 1200 range of watches you are seeing horrible misalignment, appalling accuracy.


----------



## Davetruth316 (Jan 27, 2016)

I recently picked up the SPB143 and finally got a chance to put it on after getting over having COVID about the last 2 weeks.

I couldn’t be happier with it. To me, it’s the perfect Seiko diver and after all these years of buying and flipping watches looking for “the one”, I believe I finally found her.

Paid $1000 for a like new example when they were sold out here in the States about a month ago. Feels like I got my money’s worth and then some. James Stacey’s article and corresponding video on Hodinkee really capture the sentiment of finding the Seiko diver I have always been after.

An interesting thing to note was that the bracelet doesn’t use collars and pins, rather just taper pins. It’s nice to not have to worry about losing the collars when resizing. It’s also the first Seiko I had that uses exclusively the push pins rather than screws or collars + pins, so I was kind of surprised when I didn’t see the collars 🤷‍♂️

Anyway a great watch at a great price with a nice heritage and excellent quality. Overall very happy with her.

Thanks for all the info in this thread it has been very enlightening (and entertaining). Happy New Year and God bless everyone.


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

gr8sw said:


> as much as we obviously (229 pg thread) enjoy these (love my 147 and wear it constantly) he does have a point... for the price, Seiko could've ensured a more consistent movement accuracy and some better QC on the pip and date window issue... I've had many < $200 SKX that avoided these issues... that said, it's my favorite watch I currently own


Wow, this is exactly where I'm at. I have always loved Seiko (10 years in the hobby and they have always been my go-to), and love my 149 (gets more wrist time than anything else), but I agree that Seiko needs to do a LOT better. Never had issues in the distant past, but the more recent models I have purchased have all had issues. My early 70s quartz, early 00's chronograph, and old SKX have never had an issue. My last new 4R seized after a month and the hands on my 149 are badly misaligned. We all know about the chapter rings. Warranty will cover the 149 but it doesn't inspire confidence.

There are great aspects to modern Seiko (the dial, bezel, bracelet, and finishing on this watch can easily play with the Germans in this price range), however, they need to get better at putting it all together. I guess this mostly comes down to movements and assembly. Even though they now occupy the same price category, I don't demand that the 6R perform like a top grade 2824. We do have to pay for the in-house aspect vs other brands that just drop in an unmodified ETA. The problem is that my first mechanical Seiko from a decade ago continues to outperform every new one I buy. Seiko was also due for the price increases they have had, but from my limited perspective they coincided with a drop in quality.

I think it is common for many historically dependable brands in general to get comfortable and drop their quality. Often they get a reality check and improve (a few Japanese car brands come to mind) and I hope Seiko can do the same. For the foreseeable future, this SPB is my last Seiko. I do fear that they are so big and popular that they won't be held accountable by their customer base. I feel even more strongly about this as we are now seeing so many smaller companies that are incredibly passionate and dedicated to quality and the customer experience.

I do hope this changes because I love the brand. Recently I have felt the impulse to sell all my Seikos. I won't do that. They are too much a part of my love for watches. They will never be a bleeding-heart micro brand. They don't have to be. Just step it up and take my money.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Davetruth316 said:


> An interesting thing to note was that the bracelet doesn't use collars and pins, rather just taper pins. It's nice to not have to worry about losing the collars when resizing. It's also the first Seiko I had that uses exclusively the push pins rather than screws or collars + pins, so I was kind of surprised when I didn't see the collars ?‍♂


Glad you beat Covid and that you've found your grail watch! I feel the same way about the 143!

BUT, the bracelet DOES use pins AND collars. The collars fit in the INSIDE links, not the outside. I discovered this myself when resizing my own. I wouldn't wear that bracelet if I were you, because chances are good the collars were lost in your resizing without knowing this beforehand. It's just waiting to come apart without warning.

Put it on another strap ASAP until you can either source some replacement collars or ascertain that the collars somehow managed to remain in place in the inside links when you resized the bracelet!


----------



## Davetruth316 (Jan 27, 2016)

broonzbane said:


> Glad you beat Covid and that you've found your grail watch! I feel the same way about the 143!
> 
> BUT, the bracelet DOES use pins AND collars. The collars fit in the INSIDE links, not the outside. I discovered this myself when resizing my own. I wouldn't wear that bracelet if I were you, because chances are good the collars were lost in your resizing without knowing this beforehand. It's just waiting to come apart without warning.
> 
> Put it on another strap ASAP until you can either source some replacement collars or ascertain that the collars somehow managed to remain in place in the inside links when you resized the bracelet!


wow thanks for the heads up. I took extra care and made sure that I had a clear space to size the bracelet. I didn't see any collars for the 2 links that I replaced. The person who sold me the watch said the bracelet was never sized...so I don't know what to think. I will have to inspect the bracelet again and see what the deal is. This is kind of unnerving


----------



## Davetruth316 (Jan 27, 2016)

broonzbane said:


> Glad you beat Covid and that you've found your grail watch! I feel the same way about the 143!
> 
> BUT, the bracelet DOES use pins AND collars. The collars fit in the INSIDE links, not the outside. I discovered this myself when resizing my own. I wouldn't wear that bracelet if I were you, because chances are good the collars were lost in your resizing without knowing this beforehand. It's just waiting to come apart without warning.
> 
> Put it on another strap ASAP until you can either source some replacement collars or ascertain that the collars somehow managed to remain in place in the inside links when you resized the bracelet!


So I just checked the entire bracelet. No links have collars, only pins. Is this some type of defect or ? I'm sizing the bracelet with a sizing tool and pliers, on a clear surface, on top of a black cloth and there is no way I lost any of the collars. I would have noticed.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

still wondering if someone has real-life pics of the 145 to share?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Davetruth316 said:


> So I just checked the entire bracelet. No links have collars, only pins. Is this some type of defect or ? I'm sizing the bracelet with a sizing tool and pliers, on a clear surface, on top of a black cloth and there is no way I lost any of the collars. I would have noticed.


That's odd. It definitely has collars

Is it possible the collars are still stuck in the Middle links and just hiding?

Good luck!


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

boatswain said:


> That's odd. It definitely has collars
> 
> Is it possible the collars are still stuck in the Middle links and just hiding?
> 
> Good luck!


Yes, the collars are indeed in the middle links - I'd double check yours, Davetruth316!


----------



## Davetruth316 (Jan 27, 2016)

boatswain said:


> That's odd. It definitely has collars
> 
> Is it possible the collars are still stuck in the Middle links and just hiding?
> 
> Good luck!


Lol I hope so! I mean I have removed every link and pin individually and not one collar came out. So as far as them being in the middle, I don't see anything with a loupe but maybe my eyes are playing tricks on me. The bracelet seems rather secure the pins are not falling out and don't come loose unless I use the tool to push them out ?‍♂
Maybe I should just go to bed and try again tomorrow. I think I still have brain fog from COVID lol.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Davetruth316 said:


> Lol I hope so! I mean I have removed every link and pin individually and not one collar came out. So as far as them being in the middle, I don't see anything with a loupe but maybe my eyes are playing tricks on me. The bracelet seems rather secure the pins are not falling out and don't come loose unless I use the tool to push them out ?‍♂
> Maybe I should just go to bed and try again tomorrow. I think I still have brain fog from COVID lol.


If there are definitely no collars, then I would begin to suspect that you didn't receive an OEM bracelet from the seller, but an aftermarket bracelet with a Seiko clasp. But I don't know of any aftermarket bracelets that don't use screwed pins... Perhaps post some pics, including some macros. Someone here can surely help you get this sorted...


----------



## Davetruth316 (Jan 27, 2016)

broonzbane said:


> If there are definitely no collars, then I would begin to suspect that you didn't receive an OEM bracelet from the seller, but an aftermarket bracelet with a Seiko clasp. But I don't know of any aftermarket bracelets that don't use screwed pins... Perhaps post some pics, including some macros. Someone here can surely help you get this sorted...


Yeah so I'm an idiot...?‍♂
I had to look over the bracelet one more time and finally saw that the collars are indeed there, in the one side of the middle link they are pretty secured there -just like a few of you guys said lol. I guess being so used to the collars on the outside of the link was throwing me off. Anyway I sured up all the links and they are nice and tight and the watch is good to go with no fear of falling off my off my wrist. Thanks to everyone that helped.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

gr8sw said:


> still wondering if someone has real-life pics of the 145 to share?


If they still have it I'll take more pics.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Davetruth316 said:


> Yeah so I'm an idiot...?‍♂
> I had to look over the bracelet one more time and finally saw that the collars are indeed there, in the one side of the middle link they are pretty secured there -just like a few of you guys said lol. I guess being so used to the collars on the outside of the link was throwing me off. Anyway I sured up all the links and they are nice and tight and the watch is good to go with no fear of falling off my off my wrist. Thanks to everyone that helped.


I'm sure you're relieved after we caused you great distress, LOL! It's quite remarkable the collars stayed put, actually. Mine always launch themselves out and across the surface upon which I am working, and the pin usually falls straightaway to the floor only to cleverly hide itself in the pile of my carpet. ?

At least now you know! ?


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Davetruth316 said:


> Yeah so I'm an idiot...?‍♂
> I had to look over the bracelet one more time and finally saw that the collars are indeed there, in the one side of the middle link they are pretty secured there -just like a few of you guys said lol. I guess being so used to the collars on the outside of the link was throwing me off. Anyway I sured up all the links and they are nice and tight and the watch is good to go with no fear of falling off my off my wrist. Thanks to everyone that helped.


Good! And, you're not an idiot - I think we've all been there! Glad everything is sorted out!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

broonzbane said:


> I have an Artemis sailcloth on order and will post pics/thoughts when it arrives. I'm a little nervous, as I have a 7.5" wrist and have read that puts me at the upper end of the limits for wearability...
> 
> Meanwhile, I thought I'd experiment and throw the 143 on a (trimmed) silicone Seiko strap from an old Turtle. I always liked this strap, and I think this works quite nicely. What say WUS?[/ATTACH type="full" alt="15624127"]15624127[/ATTACH]


Very nice. Just ordered a similar US strap (GL831) to try out this general look 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Davetruth316 said:


> Yeah so I'm an idiot...🤦‍♂️
> I had to look over the bracelet one more time and finally saw that the collars are indeed there, in the one side of the middle link they are pretty secured there -just like a few of you guys said lol. I guess being so used to the collars on the outside of the link was throwing me off. Anyway I sured up all the links and they are nice and tight and the watch is good to go with no fear of falling off my off my wrist. Thanks to everyone that helped.


I had the same deal. I think I may have tapped out the pin the wrong way, so the collar got jammed tighter into the hole. I needed a pair of pliers and a vice grip to pull out the pin. I will say this-the idea that a pin & collar system is inferior to screws is bull ****! I have NEVER had a pin & collar system fail or become loose. I have had plenty of bracelets with screws arrive loose and/or become loose within days, weeks, or months of purchase. Using loctite is a cop out. TBH I prefer the simplicity of friction pins over either system. YMMV


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

gr8sw said:


> still wondering if someone has real-life pics of the 145 to share?


We got one in stock a few weeks back and I think it looks pretty good! For reference my wrist is between 6.5-6.75". I also had my co-worker grab a few low light lume shots for me yesterday as I thought someone asked to see those as well.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

excellent, thanks Brent! I think it would look better with a 147 bezel? it's interesting but I still prefer my 147 of the four 🍻


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

That blue lume is what put me over the edge - I had to have one after seeing that!


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> I had the same deal. I think I may have tapped out the pin the wrong way, so the collar got jammed tighter into the hole. I needed a pair of pliers and a vice grip to pull out the pin. I will say this-the idea that a pin & collar system is inferior to screws is bull ****e. I have NEVER had a pin & collar system fail or become loose. I have had plenty of bracelets with screws arrive loose and/or become loose within days, weeks, or months of purchase. Using loctite is a cop out. TBH I prefer the simplicity of friction pins over either system. YMMV


Agree ?% on the pin/collar system! It's also super easy. I never bothered to buy the tool for pushing out the pins-I just use a paper clip or pushpin. Pushing the pin back in is easily accomplished as long as you have a hard, non abrasive surface-like a countertop-close by...

If you have sausage thumbs like me, however, repositioning the collar in its socket without losing it will always be a challenge! ?


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

broonzbane said:


> If you have sausage thumbs like me, however, repositioning the collar in its socket without losing it will always be a challenge! 😂


I find using a small piece of tape used to hold the collars helps with my sausage thumbs!


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

oldspice said:


> I find using a small piece of tape used to hold the collars helps with my sausage thumbs!


I find that using my wife's or girlfriend's skinny fingers to hold the collars helps with my sausage thumbs!


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

Brent L. Miller said:


> We got one in stock a few weeks back and I think it looks pretty good! For reference my wrist is between 6.5-6.75". I also had my co-worker grab a few low light lume shots for me yesterday as I thought someone asked to see those as well.


The quality and attention to detail in Seiko as a brand is quite simply appalling. So this watch commands a price 4 to 5 times that of the Seiko SKX and has inherited the myriad of alignment issues. The limited edition series suffered from the same issues, they couldn't even produce them correctly while charging an additional premium and only producing five thousand.

Look in the date window which is the 15 with the 5 sitting higher and out of alignment with the 1. I know its my fastidious nature, as it's unreasonable to expect the 15 both digits to sit in symmetry with each other, it only costs 1200 euro to purchase this.


Brent L. Miller said:


> We got one in stock a few weeks back and I think it looks pretty good! For reference my wrist is between 6.5-6.75". I also had my co-worker grab a few low light lume shots for me yesterday as I thought someone asked to see those as well.


The quality and attention to detail in Seiko as a brand is quite simply appalling. So this watch commands a price 4 to 5 times that of the Seiko SKX and has inherited the myriad of alignment issues. The limited edition series suffered from the same issues, they couldn't even produce them correctly while charging an additional premium and only producing five thousand.

Look in the date window which is the 15 with the 5 sitting higher and out of alignment with the 1. I know its my fastidious nature, as it's unreasonable to expect the 15 both digits to sit in symmetry with each other, it only costs 1200 euro to purchase this.


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

broonzbane said:


> Agree ?% on the pin/collar system! It's also super easy. I never bothered to buy the tool for pushing out the pins-I just use a paper clip or pushpin. Pushing the pin back in is easily accomplished as long as you have a hard, non abrasive surface-like a countertop-close by...
> 
> If you have sausage thumbs like me, however, repositioning the collar in its socket without losing it will always be a challenge! ?


I put the collar on my work mat on its side, slide the collar onto a pin or needle. Hold the cuff against the needle, stick the point into the hole and slide the cuff down. Osteoarthritis and old fingers led me to this method.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Times_end said:


> The quality and attention to detail in Seiko as a brand is quite simply appalling. So this watch commands a price 4 to 5 times that of the Seiko SKX and has inherited the myriad of alignment issues. The limited edition series suffered from the same issues, they couldn't even produce them correctly while charging an additional premium and only producing five thousand.
> 
> Look in the date window which is the 15 with the 5 sitting higher and out of alignment with the 1. I know its my fastidious nature, as it's unreasonable to expect the 15 both digits to sit in symmetry with each other, it only costs 1200 euro to purchase this.
> 
> ...


The bezel lines up at least. I could live with that date window. There's way bigger alignment issues that happen frequently on Seiko's than the date disc. I bet most of these have a few of the dates printed incorrectly since there's 31 chances to screw it up.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> I find that using my wife's or girlfriend's skinny fingers to hold the collars helps with my sausage thumbs!


Sorry to go off topic but you have a wife and a girlfriend?


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

mi6_ said:


> Sorry to go off topic but you have a wife and a girlfriend?


Is that not normal?


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Mike2 said:


> Wow, this is exactly where I'm at. I have always loved Seiko (10 years in the hobby and they have always been my go-to), and love my 149 (gets more wrist time than anything else), but I agree that Seiko needs to do a LOT better. Never had issues in the distant past, but the more recent models I have purchased have all had issues. My early 70s quartz, early 00's chronograph, and old SKX have never had an issue. My last new 4R seized after a month and the hands on my 149 are badly misaligned. We all know about the chapter rings. Warranty will cover the 149 but it doesn't inspire confidence.
> 
> There are great aspects to modern Seiko (the dial, bezel, bracelet, and finishing on this watch can easily play with the Germans in this price range), however, they need to get better at putting it all together. I guess this mostly comes down to movements and assembly. Even though they now occupy the same price category, I don't demand that the 6R perform like a top grade 2824. We do have to pay for the in-house aspect vs other brands that just drop in an unmodified ETA. The problem is that my first mechanical Seiko from a decade ago continues to outperform every new one I buy. Seiko was also due for the price increases they have had, but from my limited perspective they coincided with a drop in quality.
> 
> ...


so well said. I have four Seiko's (soon to be three) but completely agree.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Times_end said:


> The quality and attention to detail in Seiko as a brand is quite simply appalling. So this watch commands a price 4 to 5 times that of the Seiko SKX and has inherited the myriad of alignment issues. The limited edition series suffered from the same issues, they couldn't even produce them correctly while charging an additional premium and only producing five thousand.
> 
> Look in the date window which is the 15 with the 5 sitting higher and out of alignment with the 1. I know its my fastidious nature, as it's unreasonable to expect the 15 both digits to sit in symmetry with each other, it only costs 1200 euro to purchase this.
> 
> ...


1. They definitely need to improve, but they also aren't all like this
2. You need to chill out man. Happy new year!


----------



## kjoken (Aug 30, 2019)

new year watch


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

Davetruth316 said:


> Yeah so I'm an idiot...🤦‍♂️
> I had to look over the bracelet one more time and finally saw that the collars are indeed there, in the one side of the middle link they are pretty secured there -just like a few of you guys said lol. I guess being so used to the collars on the outside of the link was throwing me off. Anyway I sured up all the links and they are nice and tight and the watch is good to go with no fear of falling off my off my wrist. Thanks to everyone that helped.


I've found that Seiko seems to use the bracelet with the cuff on one end on their lower priced models like the Turtles, but use the cuff system where the cuff is nicely ensconced in a middle link, which makes it easier to work with, on their higher priced watches like my green Willard.


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

Yeah, those bracelets with collars on the outside of the links are much more troublesome.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> I find that using my wife's or girlfriend's skinny fingers to hold the collars helps with my sausage thumbs!


You have both a wife and a girlfriend?! Nice!


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## superultramega (Feb 24, 2016)

Bought the 143 yesterday. There is a slight rise from the bezel insert to the top of the coin edge. Is this normal?


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

superultramega said:


> Bought the 143 yesterday. There is a slight rise from the bezel insert to the top of the coin edge. Is this normal?


I'm not seeing/feeling that on my 147.


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

Thought I would do a little bit of a size match up between some unlikely contenders.

SPB147 vs GSAR

The Seiko wears better on my wrist and seems much smaller than it actually is.

The Marathon is 1mm bigger at the bezel but it has a smaller dial size.

Lug to lug the is 48.5mm on the Marathon vs the Seiko's 47.5mm

The surprise for me was that the Seiko is a hair thicker than the Marathon.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knik007 (Sep 2, 2019)

Has anyone tried a marine master clasp, or the ratcheting clasp from Strapcode on the 14x?? I tried the V clasp from Strapcode on my 143, and it fit fine, but I’d like something with tool-less micro adjustment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

knik007 said:


> Has anyone tried a marine master clasp, or the ratcheting clasp from Strapcode on the 14x?? I tried the V clasp from Strapcode on my 143, and it fit fine, but I'd like something with tool-less micro adjustment.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, we've had some experimentation in here with the MM clasp. Search "MM," "Marine Master," and the like in the thread and the results will come up 










Consensus is that it works OK/well enough.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knik007 (Sep 2, 2019)

ck2k01 said:


> Yep, we've had some experimentation in here with the MM clasp. Search "MM," "Marine Master," and the like in the thread and the results will come up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh awesome thank you. I didn't do my due diligence before asking. Other than wanting a tool-less micro adjust (I've been spoiled by some of my other watches), the SPB143 has quickly become my favorite watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

knik007 said:


> Oh awesome thank you. I didn't do my due diligence before asking. Other than wanting a tool-less micro adjust (I've been spoiled by some of my other watches), the SPB143 has quickly become my favorite watch. [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210103/299cea6c1d8c434c8b9897794b7c792c.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You bet. And nice 143 

The MM clasp is getting long in the tooth these days among quick-adjust clasps, in terms of awkward bulk and functioning.

But at the same time, I appreciate its ready availability, and for me, it also has that certain magical "I only like this, warts and all, because it's a Seiko product."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

JimmyBoots said:


> Thought I would do a little bit of a size match up between some unlikely contenders.
> 
> SPB147 vs GSAR
> 
> ...


Great comparison and lesson in specs often not telling the true story of size. I may do a comparison shoot with my Orient Ray and SKX013 as I'm sure many potential buyers may have one or the other.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superultramega (Feb 24, 2016)

oldspice said:


> I'm not seeing/feeling that on my 147.


Bummer, it doesn't seem like it would be part of the design but in looking at photos online there almost appeared to be a lip. I'll probably try to pretend it doesn't exist but annoying for a new purchase.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

superultramega said:


> Bummer, it doesn't seem like it would be part of the design but in looking at photos online there almost appeared to be a lip. I'll probably try to pretend it doesn't exist but annoying for a new purchase.


If what you're describing is the bezel insert seating ever so slightly deeper than the inner edge of the bezel itself, then yes. Barely perceptible on mine and it doesn't bother me in the least. Is your expectation that the two surfaces be perfectly flush with each other?


----------



## superultramega (Feb 24, 2016)

broonzbane said:


> If what you're describing is the bezel insert seating ever so slightly deeper than the inner edge of the bezel itself, then yes. Barely perceptible on mine and it doesn't bother me in the least. Is your expectation that the two surfaces be perfectly flush with each other?


What you've described is what I'm experiencing, I can just catch my fingernail on the bezel above the insert. Thanks for your input. On my Sumo and Pelagos the inserts are flush, which I think is a nicer design.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

on new A.F.0210 repro strap... af0210strap.com


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

gr8sw said:


> on new A.F.0210 repro strap... af0210strap.com
> 
> View attachment 15631741


That colour combo looks sensational.


----------



## tripreed (Mar 29, 2013)

gr8sw said:


> on new A.F.0210 repro strap... af0210strap.com
> 
> View attachment 15631741


Looks good. On a side note, the market for reproductions of vintage military/gov't issue watch straps has been really interesting to see.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

superultramega said:


> What you've described is what I'm experiencing, I can just catch my fingernail on the bezel above the insert. Thanks for your input. On my Sumo and Pelagos the inserts are flush, which I think is a nicer design.


Oh, I thought you meant the opposite (the insert was sitting above the bezel). What you describe is the same on mine as well - the insert sits ever so slightly below the "rim" of the bezel. It's the same on my Willard too.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

superultramega said:


> What you've described is what I'm experiencing, I can just catch my fingernail on the bezel above the insert. Thanks for your input. On my Sumo and Pelagos the inserts are flush, which I think is a nicer design.


The bezel insert sitting below the lip of the bezel is a good design if it's a material that can be damaged (aluminum, steel etc.). If you catch the edge of the bezel it will protect the insert. But I can see how it would like like a higher quality timepiece if the bezel, insert and crystal were all flush.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

mi6_ said:


> ...if it's a material that can be damaged (aluminum, steel etc.)...


What bezel materials can't be damaged?


----------



## Jblaze36wv (Dec 24, 2016)

Anyone have good pics with the 143 on an Erika original? I’m thinking gray with black stripe but unsure. 

NATOs would be good too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

broonzbane said:


> What bezel materials can't be damaged?


Ceramic and sapphire bezel inlays. Admittedly of course they can crack/break (though this is rarer than people suggest), however, they're way more durable than an aluminum insert or steel insert.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

knik007 said:


> Oh awesome thank you. I didn't do my due diligence before asking. Other than wanting a tool-less micro adjust (I've been spoiled by some of my other watches), the SPB143 has quickly become my favorite watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thinking of letting my MM clasp go, PM me if interested.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Jblaze36wv said:


> Anyone have good pics with the 143 on an Erika original? I'm thinking gray with black stripe but unsure.
> 
> NATOs would be good too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





smkader said:


> View attachment 15628625
> 
> Happy New Year everyone


Here's mine on an Erika's. The colors are reversed, but I hope it helps!


----------



## Jblaze36wv (Dec 24, 2016)

smkader said:


> Here's mine on an Erika's. The colors are reversed, but I hope it helps!


Thank you...looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

broonzbane said:


> What bezel materials can't be damaged?


Off topic but wtf is your avatar


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Predictabilly said:


> Off topic but wtf is your avatar


It's the 'starman' artwork from the album '2112' by the band Rush. From Wikipedia:

"On the album art, the "collectivist mentality" is depicted as the Red Star of the Solar Federation, which, according to the plot, is a galaxy-wide federation that controls all aspects of life during the year 2112. The figure in the emblem is depicted as the "Hero". Hugh Syme, the creator of many of Rush's album covers, commented on the design: "The man is the hero of the story. That he is nude is just a classic tradition ... the pureness of his person and creativity without the trappings of other elements such as clothing. The red star is the evil red star of the Federation, which was one of Peart's symbols. We basically based that cover around the red star and that hero.""

You should know this. You're Canadian. ?


----------



## Recondriver (Jul 25, 2020)

Vintageautomatic said:


> Looks great. Thinking about this one 20mm, 21mm, 22mm MiLTAT Horween Chromexcel Watch Strap, Burgundy Brown, Beige Stitching


agreed.


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

Been in "hibernating" mode for past months and just came back to browse around and this thread is still going! Hope everyone is doing well and safe.


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

Does anyone know if it's possible/whereabout to order the rubber/silicone strap only that comes with the sbp147?


----------



## pmjl (Feb 6, 2014)

By any chance has anybody tried Forstner Klip SS Ladder style bracelet with their SPB1XX? If so would love to see a picture and know if there is any colour difference between the watch case and the bracelet. Thanks


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

jeffing said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible/whereabout to order the rubber/silicone strap only that comes with the sbp147?


I've been wondering the same thing. Anybody know the part number and a reliable vendor who stocks them?


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

jeffing said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible/whereabout to order the rubber/silicone strap only that comes with the sbp147?


Can't find it anywhere...

This seller on eBay has the blue strap for the 149, if you're willing to 'settle' for it. Rock solid vendor who's been supplying members of this forum for years.

Get out your checkbook!


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

broonzbane said:


> Can't find it anywhere...
> 
> This seller on eBay has the blue strap for the 149, if you're willing to 'settle' for it. Rock solid vendor who's been supplying members of this forum for years.
> 
> Get out your checkbook!


Thanks for the link. That looks like a limited edition price too


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Davetruth316 said:


> Yeah so I'm an idiot...🤦‍♂️
> I had to look over the bracelet one more time and finally saw that the collars are indeed there, in the one side of the middle link they are pretty secured there -just like a few of you guys said lol. I guess being so used to the collars on the outside of the link was throwing me off. Anyway I sured up all the links and they are nice and tight and the watch is good to go with no fear of falling off my off my wrist. Thanks to everyone that helped.


Yeah, the "collars on the internal side" comes from the Marinemaster and, once you know how to deal with them, I find it to be a very clever and trustable way to secure links (these bracelets are quite mix and match: pin system from Marinemaster, diving extension from Sumo-likes, and links lenght are new -and I'd say, a nice improvement... now, if they'd only redesign their clasps so they are shorter and thinner...).


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

NL-NO said:


> Maybe this has been discussed here already -or elsewhere. In certain angles / light conditions it sometimes almost looks like the stainless steel case of my SPB147 has a slightly warm tone to it. I now wonder whether others have noticed this as well, or if I should have my eyes checked out. I have not compared it to the other versions yet...


Diashield.


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

broonzbane said:


> I've been wondering the same thing. Anybody know the part number and a reliable vendor who stocks them?


I went to checkout at Gnomon like I always do and surprisingly they have it in stock! Part Ref. R03E011J0. Price is a tad high for a silicone strap I reckon.









Seiko Black Rubber Strap for Prospex SBDC101/105/109/111/123 - 20mm Ref. R03E011J0


Original Seiko urethane strap for Prospex SBDC101, SBDC105, SBDC109, SBDC111, SBDC123. In general it can fit any Seiko Prospex or Presage model with a 20mm lug width. It comes on the stainless steel strap keeper and buckle. Lug Width: 20mm Length: 75/135mm




www.gnomonwatches.com


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

pmjl said:


> By any chance has anybody tried Forstner Klip SS Ladder style bracelet with their SPB1XX? If so would love to see a picture and know if there is any colour difference between the watch case and the bracelet. Thanks


Good idea.

I got a Serica-branded one with my new Serica 4512, so tried it out for the thread.










Looks OK on wrist, though I find the bracelet to be a bit thin when paired with the bulkier watch head here.



















The bracelet does appear to be a smidge lighter in color relative to the case too.










So all in all, it's an option, but not one I'm especially into.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

jeffing said:


> I went to checkout at Gnomon like I always do and surprisingly they have it in stock! Part Ref. R03E011J0. Price is a tad high for a silicone strap I reckon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hiding in plain sight, LOL! Seiya has them too, apparently. I need one of these for my 143 like I need a hole in the head, but it IS a great looking strap!

Nice find! 🙂


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> Good idea.
> 
> I got a Serica-branded one with my new Serica 4512, so tried it out for the thread.
> 
> ...


@ck2k01 ; nice Serica... wow! California Dial... wanted to get one with that dial.... Big plus crown is at 9:00... my compliments! How is it? How does it wear?cheers! Giuseppe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

babbsky said:


> @ck2k01 ; nice Serica... wow! California Dial... wanted to get one with that dial.... Big plus crown is at 9:00... my compliments! How is it? How does it wear?cheers! Giuseppe
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man. I dig it.

My initial impressions/review begin here over in the Serica thread:









Serica Watches.....where Hodinkee and F71 collide


Anybody have this and the Hammy Field watch? How does it compare? I have both of these watches. I like both watches but with that said I would pick the Serica any day over my Hamilton Khaki mechanical. You get 100m of WR and a screw down crown and the wears better overall. Both watches house...




www.watchuseek.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

broonzbane said:


> Hiding in plain sight, LOL! Seiya has them too, apparently. I need one of these for my 143 like I need a hole in the head, but it IS a great looking strap!
> 
> Nice find! 🙂


Just placed an order. I've never seen the strap in real. Hopefully it'll be a good match for my 143.


----------



## furrygoat (Feb 9, 2012)

Can we talk about the supplied rubber straps from the 149/147’s?

Everyone is singing their praises (for the most part), but to me it is kind of uncomfortable. Or a pain sometimes. Or both. 

The metal keeper slides around and let’s the end of the strap pop out constantly. Imo the strap is a few mm too thick and definitely too rigid. Sometimes that keeper gets into a spot and presses into my wrist uncomfortably too. 

I feel like it looks amazing on strap, and I’m on about day 3 with the strap on the 149 trying to break it in a bit. Just having some issues with it mostly related to the metal keeper.


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

furrygoat said:


> Can we talk about the supplied rubber straps from the 149/147's?
> 
> Everyone is singing their praises (for the most part), but to me it is kind of uncomfortable. Or a pain sometimes. Or both.
> 
> ...


Interesting to hear your experience with it. Personally I'm not a fan of the metal keeper...I wonder if that could be swapped with generic or third party keeper made from rubber/silicone?

The rubber strap doesn't look like it taper down does it? At least from the photos, don't look that way.


----------



## pmjl (Feb 6, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Good idea.
> 
> I got a Serica-branded one with my new Serica 4512, so tried it out for the thread.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing the pictures. Definitely the colour is off thanks to diashield. Handling the weight might not be an issue with Forstner bracelet but the colour difference definitely is a no go for me. Thanks again for sharing


----------



## furrygoat (Feb 9, 2012)

jeffing said:


> Interesting to hear your experience with it. Personally I'm not a fan of the metal keeper...I wonder if that could be swapped with generic or third party keeper made from rubber/silicone?
> 
> The rubber strap doesn't look like it taper down does it? At least from the photos, don't look that way.


Doesn't taper.

The keeper could easily be swapped if you had a black donor strap or a perfectly matched blue one. Even still the thickness difference or texture difference or other nit picks would likely bother many of us ocd psychopaths.

It is a good strap but with not perfect. I'd imagine the older lower quality rubber from Seiko might even be more comfortable.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

jeffing said:


> Interesting to hear your experience with it. Personally I'm not a fan of the metal keeper...I wonder if that could be swapped with generic or third party keeper made from rubber/silicone?
> 
> The rubber strap doesn't look like it taper down does it? At least from the photos, don't look that way.


I've got some 63mas on the way and a bunch of keepers from WatchGecko, so when it all comes together ... I can let you know.

Fratello (iirc) was complaining about the single keeper too.


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

redhed18 said:


> I've got some 63mas on the way and a bunch of keepers from WatchGecko, so when it all comes together ... I can let you know.
> 
> Fratello (iirc) was complaining about the single keeper too.


Looking forward to it! Thanks


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

furrygoat said:


> Doesn't taper.
> 
> The keeper could easily be swapped if you had a black donor strap or a perfectly matched blue one. Even still the thickness difference or texture difference or other nit picks would likely bother many of us ocd psychopaths.
> 
> It is a good strap but with not perfect. I'd imagine the older lower quality rubber from Seiko might even be more comfortable.


You brought up a good point there, I think we are kinda ocd to a degree given we chatting in a watch forum . Looking forward to receiving the strap and see how much I can tolerate the metal keeper and how I like the strap...


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

pmjl said:


> Thank you for sharing the pictures. Definitely the colour is off thanks to diashield. Handling the weight might not be an issue with Forstner bracelet but the colour difference definitely is a no go for me. Thanks again for sharing


My pleasure.

It was an interesting idea that got thrown out there, but ultimately it's not for me either.

The case coating issue will indeed seem to require aftermarket bracelet manufacturers to explore color matching solutions for this popular line.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

broonzbane said:


> It's the 'starman' artwork from the album '2112' by the band Rush. From Wikipedia:
> 
> "On the album art, the "collectivist mentality" is depicted as the Red Star of the Solar Federation, which, according to the plot, is a galaxy-wide federation that controls all aspects of life during the year 2112. The figure in the emblem is depicted as the "Hero". Hugh Syme, the creator of many of Rush's album covers, commented on the design: "The man is the hero of the story. That he is nude is just a classic tradition ... the pureness of his person and creativity without the trappings of other elements such as clothing. The red star is the evil red star of the Federation, which was one of Peart's symbols. We basically based that cover around the red star and that hero.""
> 
> You should know this. You're Canadian. ?


haha cheers, great reply and a cool little story ??


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

broonzbane said:


> Hiding in plain sight, LOL! Seiya has them too, apparently. I need one of these for my 143 like I need a hole in the head, but it IS a great looking strap!
> 
> Nice find! ?


Go for it - one of the most comfortable OEM Seiko straps that I've encountered. And, it's not a lint magnet like some of the earlier better silicon straps (Turtles, Tunas, etc.).


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

furrygoat said:


> Can we talk about the supplied rubber straps from the 149/147's?
> 
> Everyone is singing their praises (for the most part), but to me it is kind of uncomfortable. Or a pain sometimes. Or both.
> 
> ...


I agree with most of your observation.

On the comfort level, I'm ok with it. It does looks good with the rubber strap. But the metal keeper does slide around on me and lets the end of the strap pop out.

Right now I'm experimenting with a set of "tropic" rubber. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

If anyone is interested.I have a "Brand New" in the package Seiko bracelet that I ordered from my Seiko dealer.Never put in on the watch and I have sold the watch.


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

Finally received the waffle strap I ordered on Etsy. Prefer it to my Uncle Seiko. Much softer and more flexible. Thicker too, feels a bit more premium, though I could see how some may prefer a thinner strap.

Came with quick release spring bars. Doesn't fit the fat Seiko spring bars, so you would need to get the skinny fats.

Bought from William at jweskies on Etsy, a little over $30 delivered from Australia to southern California. It did take about a month though.

Not affiliated with him at all, just trying to help a small business with what I feel is a quality product.









2nd Gen FKM Premium Rubber Waffle Watch Strap Black / PVD | Etsy


2nd Generation - Premium FKM Rubber Waffle Watch Strap / Black / Quick Release / PVD Black Steel - 20mm / 22mm Colour of this strap is Matte Black. All hardware is PVD black brushed steel with quick release spring bars. These straps are created from premium FKM Rubber and suitable for your luxury




www.etsy.com













Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

oldspice said:


> Go for it - one of the most comfortable OEM Seiko straps that I've encountered. And, it's not a lint magnet like some of the earlier better silicon straps (Turtles, Tunas, etc.).


LOL, I would if I didn't already have another strap on the way-Artem sailcloth With gray stitching. Had some reward dollars accumulating with one of my credit card accounts, so I figured, 'why not?' Will report back when it arrives!

Anyway, if I get another rubber strap anytime in the near future, it's probably going to be the Hirsch Accent. Anyone here ever put one on a 14X? To me, this strap is just begging to go with this watch...


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

creepy ross said:


> Finally received the waffle strap I ordered on Etsy. Prefer it to my Uncle Seiko. Much softer and more flexible. Thicker too, feels a bit more premium, though I could see how some may prefer a thinner strap.
> 
> Came with quick release spring bars. Doesn't fit the fat Seiko spring bars, so you would need to get the skinny fats.
> 
> ...


I can certainly vouch for the quality of William's straps. I have an older 19mm waffle strap from him and it wears great.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

creepy ross said:


> Finally received the waffle strap I ordered on Etsy. Prefer it to my Uncle Seiko. Much softer and more flexible. Thicker too, feels a bit more premium, though I could see how some may prefer a thinner strap.
> 
> Came with quick release spring bars. Doesn't fit the fat Seiko spring bars, so you would need to get the skinny fats.
> 
> ...


Looks awesome! I've been eyeballing these, so I'm glad to get this input!

I have both the Uncle Seiko Waffle and Tropic, and I must say that I don't know what everyone gushes about with his straps. Even his newer V2 rubber compound is stiff and uncomfortable. Because of their rigidity, you have to 'coffee cup' his straps in hot water to get them to fit to your wrist. After that, the straps will never lay flat again. And the buckles he puts on his straps are just plain terrible.

FKM fluoroelastomer is a much better compound for making watch straps. Soft, flexible, pliable, and they maintain their shape. The only thing the Uncle Seiko straps have going for them is their looks. I've got his Tropic on right now because it just looks so friggin' good!

I'd buy from Uncle Seiko again if he switches to FKM. Until then, it looks like my money is going overseas for a better product at a more affordable price.

Just my $0.02. YMMV!


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

broonzbane said:


> Looks awesome! I've been eyeballing these, so I'm glad to get this input!
> 
> I have both the Uncle Seiko Waffle and Tropic, and I must say that I don't know what everyone gushes about with his straps. Even his newer V2 rubber compound is stiff and uncomfortable. Because of their rigidity, you have to 'coffee cup' his straps in hot water to get them to fit to your wrist. After that, the straps will never lay flat again. And the buckles he puts on his straps are just plain terrible.
> 
> ...


I've got the US waffle and tropic too. I don't dislike the US, but this jweskies FKM waffle and the original Tropic I managed to grab are both better options for me. But I agee, the US are definitely good looking straps. I'm selling both though, as I'm moving my turtle on.


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

Alpineboy said:


> I can certainly vouch for the quality of William's straps. I have an older 19mm waffle strap from him and it wears great.


Pleasure to buy from, he was very responsive to all of my questions.


----------



## Mtnmansa (Jun 29, 2017)

Waffle mounted on my Seiko


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

on a medium brown single pass leather nato with self-burnished edges...


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

I can't help but notice some green tint in the grey dial of 143 and got this Borealis Tropic strap in green. Overall, I don't quite fancy the abrupt flat ends toward the lugs but the strap indeed feels soft and comfortable to wear.


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Any owners with a 6.5” wrist care to share some wrist shots?

I really like the look of the SPB147 but think it might be too much for me to handle.

Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## susano (Jan 28, 2019)

I have a 6.5 inch wrist and here is a picture of me trying on a 143 at a AD.


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

susano said:


> I have a 6.5 inch wrist and here is a picture of me trying on a 143 at a AD.
> View attachment 15647983


Thank you! Looks good. What were your thoughts on the fit and did you buy?

Cheers


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## susano (Jan 28, 2019)

The fit was really nice! Overall I would say this is a great size. I also tried on a Willard earlier at the same AD and that felt better on the wrist since how it wraps around. I was looking to try a sbbn045, so a much bigger watch but similar lug to lug. I didn’t buy but I did think about getting it since it was a great everyday size. You should have no problem wearing it.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

susano said:


> I have a 6.5 inch wrist and here is a picture of me trying on a 143 at a AD.
> View attachment 15647983


Looks good, but all I think about when seeing this image is...


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

susano said:


> The fit was really nice! Overall I would say this is a great size. I also tried on a Willard earlier at the same AD and that felt better on the wrist since how it wraps around. I was looking to try a sbbn045, so a much bigger watch but similar lug to lug. I didn't buy but I did think about getting it since it was a great everyday size. You should have no problem wearing it.


Thanks man. Appreciated.


----------



## susano (Jan 28, 2019)

redhed18 said:


> Looks good, but all I think about when seeing this image is...
> 
> View attachment 15648051


LOL yea... I got that coat for Christmas. Didn't really wear it much after that since it was so fluffy.


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

Watch Obsessive said:


> Any owners with a 6.5" wrist care to share some wrist shots?
> 
> I really like the look of the SPB147 but think it might be too much for me to handle.
> 
> ...


See my images here. Flattish 6.5 wrists.
One
Two
Three
Four


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

guysmiles said:


> See my images here. Flattish 6.5 wrists.
> One
> Two
> Three
> Four


Much obliged!


----------



## Jblaze36wv (Dec 24, 2016)

I went with a gray and black (stripe) MN strap...just wanted to share since I inquired about this very look. In case anyone else is curious.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jblaze36wv said:


> I went with a gray and black (stripe) MN strap...just wanted to share since I inquired about this very look. In case anyone else is curious.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks great.


----------



## Jblaze36wv (Dec 24, 2016)

boatswain said:


> That looks great.


Thanks! I like it so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

How does the case wear in comparison to an SKX007? I’ve studied as many pics as I can find online and in the majority they look pretty much identical in size even though there’s almost 2mm different in case dimensions, with the L2L being a touch smaller on the SKX.

I owned a 007 briefly but moved it on as I found it too large for my 6.5” wrist. I’ve found a good deal on an SPB147 on Jura Watches but really would prefer to try one on before I bite the bullet.

I live a 15 minute stroll from the Seiko boutique in London but due to the lockdown I can’t go and take a look in the metal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Loving this watch 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Watch Obsessive said:


> How does the case wear in comparison to an SKX007? I've studied as many pics as I can find online and in the majority they look pretty much identical in size even though there's almost 2mm different in case dimensions, with the L2L being a touch smaller on the SKX.
> 
> I owned a 007 briefly but moved it on as I found it too large for my 6.5" wrist. I've found a good deal on an SPB147 on Jura Watches but really would prefer to try one on before I bite the bullet.
> 
> ...


One of the first thing you'll notice when wearing this watch is the thickness compared to the SKX. I find the SKX is very top heavy and this one sits much closer to the wrist. I have a 7inch wrist so both fit great, but I'd choose the SPB14x if I had to keep one

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

h_zee13 said:


> One of the first thing you'll notice when wearing this watch is the thickness compared to the SKX. I find the SKX is very top heavy and this one sits much closer to the wrist. I have a 7inch wrist so both fit great, but I'd choose the SPB14x if I had to keep one
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Thanks for that, this is what I'm looking for as I found the SKX top heavy too. I owned the smaller SKX013 for several years which fit a lot better but was too tall in relation to the diameter. I'm hoping the SPB147 is inbetween the two SKX's in terms of fit. I've got my finger on the trigger right now, I think another 30 minutes before I can no longer resist temptation. I can get 20% off the RRP on Jura, doubt I'll be able find a better deal than that....


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Watch Obsessive said:


> Thanks for that, this is what I'm looking for as I found the SKX top heavy too. I owned the smaller SKX013 for several years which fit a lot better but was too tall in relation to the diameter. I'm hoping the SPB147 is inbetween the two SKX's in terms of fit. I've got my finger on the trigger right now, I think another 30 minutes before I can no longer resist temptation. I can get 20% off the RRP on Jura, doubt I'll be able find a better deal than that....


I had the exact same issue with the 013 too. I think 20-25% is pretty much the norm. Try to get them to give you 25% and be ready to pay if they do. Good luck!

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

h_zee13 said:


> I had the exact same issue with the 013 too. I think 20-25% is pretty much the norm. Try to get them to give you 25% and be ready to pay if they do. Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the tip! I'm flirting with them now on the virtual chat.


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

h_zee13 said:


> I had the exact same issue with the 013 too. I think 20-25% is pretty much the norm. Try to get them to give you 25% and be ready to pay if they do. Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Just ordered. Managed to negotiate a slightly better discount, not quite 25% but close enough. I owe you a beer.

Should be here Monday all being well, will post wrist shots when it rocks up.

👊


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Watch Obsessive said:


> Just ordered. Managed to negotiate a slightly better discount, not quite 25% but close enough. I owe you a beer.
> 
> Should be here Monday all being well, will post wrist shots when it rocks up.


Congrats man! Can't wait to see it on your wrist. Cheers!

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

Seiko are a low quality brand, so here they are migrating into a higher price point and bringing with them all their endemic misalignment issues from their previous lines You have the skewered pip in the triangle rife in this series of watch and same with their other overpriced poor quality offerings.

The misaligned date either sitting way to high in the window or too low. 1000 plus for watches with the low grade 6R35 and lacklustre quality results in extremely poor timekeeping.

Seiko in their grand seiko don't give a crap about quality. Seiko as a brand are now offering the worst value to quality options. Seiko are overpriced and low quality.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Wow cool story @Times_end ;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

SPB143.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Times_end said:


> The misaligned date either sitting way to high in the window or too low. 1000 plus for watches with the low grade 6R35 and lacklustre quality results in extremely poor timekeeping.


Oh - shut up. The images you refer to often show a date window between 22:30 and 24, so naturally the date wheel has started to turn.


----------



## kyuzo (Feb 27, 2013)

Long break from WUS. Started reading this thread in the mid of November, finished it today. Sometime in between an SPB143 landed on my wrist. It's a strap monter! Here, on a Phoenix military green NATO. Bracelet is decent, I like it's toolish appeal. The buckle is pretty meh but I have an MM already underway. Timekeeping settled at around +3spd which I consider awesome (it started at a really average +15spd). All in all, first decent Seiko since the SARB series for my 7 inch wrist. Might actually become my go to watch.


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

At this point Times_end is just trolling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

B1ff_77 said:


> Wow cool story @Times_end ;
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess he won't be on the pre-order list for the new Alpinist....


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

Times_end said:


> Seiko are a low quality brand, so here they are migrating into a higher price point and bringing with them all their endemic misalignment issues from their previous lines You have the skewered pip in the triangle rife in this series of watch and same with their other overpriced poor quality offerings.
> 
> The misaligned date either sitting way to high in the window or too low. 1000 plus for watches with the low grade 6R35 and lacklustre quality results in extremely poor timekeeping.
> 
> Seiko in their grand seiko don't give a crap about quality. Seiko as a brand are now offering the worst value to quality options. Seiko are overpriced and low quality.


time to move on to the Invicta forum, Sir... you are a broken record that no one really wants to hear... if you're gonna continue to bash Seiko, just take a hike

on a golden brown leather one-piece...


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

JimmyBoots said:


> At this point Times_end is just trolling.


This works too...


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

SPB143 on an Artem Sailcloth strap (arrived today).


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Have all 5000 of the spb149 been released at this point?


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

FJR1971 said:


> Have all *5000* of the spb149 been released at this point?


Maybe - but the official total number is 5500, so then it is at least 500 still left...


----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)

Loevhagen said:


> SPB143 on an Artem Sailcloth strap (arrived today).
> 
> View attachment 15652464


That looks great. I've never tried sailcloth. What do you think? Is it very stiff? I also see that it has the option of standard or quickrelease springbars. I'm assuming this has the fat Seiko springbars - did they work with the strap?

I just got my SBDC101 a couple of days ago. Paid too much to get it from Japan, but I love it. The bracelet is good, but seeing all these pictures of straps is too tempting.


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

Loevhagen said:


> This works too...
> 
> View attachment 15652462


This guy (Times_End) has posted complaints about Seiko for over six years and posted 61 times in this thread alone. Incredible.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

I just got mine a couple of days ago. I like very much. The bracelet is really good in so many small ways, but I MUST do something about the clasp rattle. I may try a judicious application of electrical tape, which is a great rattle fixer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

My 143 was running +5-7 spd worn, +15-18 spd off. Then, for no apparent reason, it suddenly shot up to +22-23 spd while worn, +30-50 spd in various resting positions.

Sent it off to Seiko service in NJ, was told it takes 5-7 days to log in once received. About a day after sending, I realized I didn't include the warranty card. Duh. They said wait until the watch is logged in so I can include the repair # when I send the card.

Well, the watch was logged in the day after it was received and my warranty card was matched to my watch with no issue. The email I received today said they should ship in 2-3 days.

So far, my experience with Seiko service has been pretty good compared to the horror stories I've read and seen on YouTube. Of course, the bottom line is how the watch looks and performs when I get it back. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Loevhagen said:


> SPB143 on an Artem Sailcloth strap (arrived today).
> 
> View attachment 15652464


This looks great! I have one on the way for my 143, so I was hoping to get a sneak preview!

How long did this take to arrive in Europe? It's been over 2 weeks since I ordered mine, and tracking updates have been few and far between...


----------



## TerraCheo (Aug 18, 2020)

I have some doubts about the behavior of my 147 got in August. I was quite happy with its 6-9 s/d first couple of weeks, but steadily began to run faster week after week 10 s/d, 15… 17, 20, 23 s/d with peaks of 32 s/d. But when it was supposed that in the cold winter it would become like a rocket, 24th Dec, with Santa, something weird happened. That week run from <8 s/d… <10 a couple of days... until now that is running <1 second, with some days averaged +0,2 s/d.

The watch is now 5 months and after my enthusiasm came down due to this fast and inaccurate running, I am not sure if to be really happy now or expect, when spring will come, it is going to be slower than a snail.

Is it normal this behavior after 5 months? Should I be happy because it is going to be really accurate from now or worry expecting to come to the other extreme… from too fast to too slow? Even more, on the beginning if I wound up the watch every day, it run faster than when I just left it calm, opposite to now. I’m wearing it all the time, day and night, I do not change or take it off, just to shower because of the hot water, that's all. I'm happy but doubtfully and crossed fingers.


----------



## Tairese7 (Feb 5, 2015)

Urs Haenggi said:


> That looks great. I've never tried sailcloth. What do you think? Is it very stiff?
> 
> I just got my SBDC101 a couple of days ago. Paid too much to get it from Japan, but I love it. The bracelet is good, but seeing all these pictures of straps is too tempting.
> 
> View attachment 15652574


Give in to the straps!


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Watch Obsessive said:


> Much obliged!


I have a 15cm / 5.9 wrist and it wears fine... you're gonna be ok!


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Arrived this morning after ordering late Thursday afternoon, great service from Jura Watches. This is my second purchase from them.

I've owned a fair few divers in the past but this is definitely the highest quality, lovely bezel action, everything lines up nicely. I'm not usually a rubber strap guy but this is really good, soft and supple. I've got a waffle rubber I was planning to use on it but that's nowhere near the quality of this so it'll be staying on the OEM I reckon.

It wears a tad bigger than I'd hoped for but I still think it looks good on my 6.5" wrist, it's winter so I'm a bit skinnier at the mo, should look good in the summer.

I love the dial, I considered the 143 with bracelet but I've got a thing for gilt and this should notate nicely with my Lorier gilt Falcon.

Some quick picks, it's grim in London today and my flat doesn't get much light!

It definitely sits a lot lower on the wrist than an SKX as mentioned by @h_zee13, thanks for your help mate.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EEalexgawrys (Jul 10, 2020)

SPB143 Strap Monster


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Damn that was quick delivery 
It looks very good on your wrist. And I'm glad I could help

Congrats and wear it in good health!

Edit: wearing mine right now on a NATO strap

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

h_zee13 said:


> Damn that was quick delivery
> It looks very good on your wrist. And I'm glad I could help
> 
> Congrats and wear it in good health!
> ...


Nice colour NATO, looks really good. I've got a few NATO's in the watch box so looking forward to playing about and seeing what looks good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

The fanboys gets personal when you highlight the atrocious quality of Seiko. I have paid over 1000 euro for a watch with misalignment and poor accuracy. Plenty others accept and defend Seiko's poor quality and low standards.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Times_end said:


> The fanboys gets personal when you highlight the atrocious quality of Seiko. I have paid over 1000 euro for a watch with misalignment and poor accuracy. Plenty others accept and defend Seiko's poor quality and low standards.


I totally agree that Seiko's QC is laughable at best. The price they are now charging for these watches is ridiculous. While I'll admit their movements aren't very accurate and have considerable positional variance, they are generally very reliable compared to their Swiss counterparts.

OK I was fine with seeing the occasional misalignment on an SKX when they could be had for $175. Now they sell +$1,000 watches with way too many QC issues. Unfortunately Seiko has no reason to fix these QC issues as the Seiko Fanboys continue to line up and pay a premium for these models. People have been paying full MSRP on the special edition diver's too.

Why would Seiko bothering fixing these issues if the only problem they deal with is people complaining on watch forums? Everyone is still lining up to buy these watches despite their ever increasing prices and poor QC. Until these Fanboys stop buying Seiko watches nothing will change. Vote with your wallet.

There's plenty of better value brands to check out nowadays including micro brands. Seiko has virtually no value proposition compared to what they offered as little as 4-5 years ago when an SKX could be had for $175 and a Seiko Monster was $200 (with a hand winding and hacking in house 4R36 movement).


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

EEalexgawrys said:


> SPB143 Strap Monster
> 
> View attachment 15653839


Thanks for the photo, the Artem strap looks great, and this is the first time I've heard of it. One question, do these accept the fat Seiko spring bars? Or do I need to use those aftermarket ones with skinny middle portion.

Thanks!


----------



## EEalexgawrys (Jul 10, 2020)

aalin13 said:


> Thanks for the photo, the Artem strap looks great, and this is the first time I've heard of it. One question, do these accept the fat Seiko spring bars? Or do I need to use those aftermarket ones with skinny middle portion.
> 
> Thanks!


I am not sure. It has spring bars pre-installed. Just came in the mail today. The spring bars are pretty snug in there. They do not look like fat seiko springs bars in my opinion.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

EEalexgawrys said:


> I am not sure. It has spring bars pre-installed. Just came in the mail today. The spring bars are pretty snug in there. They do not look like fat seiko springs bars in my opinion.


Thanks for the reply. Did you buy the one with the quick release spring bar?


----------



## EEalexgawrys (Jul 10, 2020)

aalin13 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Did you buy the one with the quick release spring bar?


No. Standard spring bars. I honestly think I am going to list this strap for sale. Quality looks great. Packaging is excellent. But I have a 7.5" wrist. It just feels small on wrist. And I still have two holes left at the end. . The non buckle side of the strap is almost 3/4" shorter than the uncle Seiko rubber straps


----------



## kyuzo (Feb 27, 2013)

TerraCheo said:


> I have some doubts about the behavior of my 147 got in August. I was quite happy with its 6-9 s/d first couple of weeks, but steadily began to run faster week after week 10 s/d, 15&#8230; 17, 20, 23 s/d with peaks of 32 s/d. But when it was supposed that in the cold winter it would become like a rocket, 24th Dec, with Santa, something weird happened. That week run from <8 s/d&#8230; <10 a couple of days... until now that is running <1 second, with some days averaged +0,2 s/d.


What I would do is to demagnetize the watch in the first place. I did just that and it runs +4spd so far. You can get a "watch demagnetizer" for 5-10 bucks, just google it (+3 mins youtube movie and you'll know how to use it).

If this won't help, you can always let the watch serviced by Seiko under warranty. +32spd is out of specs anyway.

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Times_end said:


> The fanboys gets personal when you highlight the atrocious quality of Seiko. I have paid over 1000 euro for a watch with misalignment and poor accuracy. Plenty others accept and defend Seiko's poor quality and low standards.


Why didn't you just return it?

Plenty of people are perfectly happy with their 1k plus seikos. I bought one of these watches and was actually impressed by the step up in finish from turtles/skx. I'd say it probably was worth the £850 I paid in the short time I had it.

Not everyone is so lucky, but it's always the ones with bad experiences who shout the loudest. Maybe you should try to move on? Constantly ranting about it to a load of folk who haven't had the same bad experience is like trying to start an argument in an empty room.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

I wore my new toy all day yesterday after taking delivery, big walk around London so it got plenty of charge, left it face up overnight. I've checked the accuracy over 24 hours and it's running at +2SPD so well chuffed with that. I'm not an accuracy nut at all but nice to see it's performing well. Hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## eomer (Oct 9, 2020)

jbg7474 said:


> I just got mine a couple of days ago. I like very much. The bracelet is really good in so many small ways, *but I MUST do something about the clasp rattle*. I may try a judicious application of electrical tape, which is a great rattle fixer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you manage to fix the rattle please let us know what you did. It's really my only negative with the watch. I hate the rattle + end link play :\


----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)

B1ff_77 said:


> Why didn't you just return it?
> 
> Plenty of people are perfectly happy with their 1k plus seikos. I bought one of these watches and was actually impressed by the step up in finish from turtles/skx. I'd say it probably was worth the £850 I paid in the short time I had it.
> 
> ...


@Times_end is all over this thread complaining about Seiko. Pretty sure he's just trolling at this point. While Seiko does indeed have occasional QC issues, the incessant whining in a thread about people enjoying their new watches is cringey.

I got my SBDC101 last week. It's +4s/d, everything is aligned, and it will likely be dominating wrist time for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)

EEalexgawrys said:


> No. Standard spring bars. I honestly think I am going to list this strap for sale. Quality looks great. Packaging is excellent. But I have a 7.5" wrist. It just feels small on wrist. And I still have two holes left at the end. . The non buckle side of the strap is almost 3/4" shorter than the uncle Seiko rubber straps


That's interesting feedback. I heard it was extremely long and wouldn't work for small wrists. That's what has been keeping me from buying one. I have a 6.7" wrist and was concerned I'd be on the last hole.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

EEalexgawrys said:


> No. Standard spring bars. I honestly think I am going to list this strap for sale. Quality looks great. Packaging is excellent. But I have a 7.5" wrist. It just feels small on wrist. And I still have two holes left at the end. . The non buckle side of the strap is almost 3/4" shorter than the uncle Seiko rubber straps


Ugh. I have one on the way. I also have a 7.5" wrist. Is it THAT intolerably short???


----------



## TerraCheo (Aug 18, 2020)

kyuzo said:


> What I would do is to demagnetize the watch in the first place. I did just that and it runs +4spd so far. You can get a "watch demagnetizer" for 5-10 bucks, just google it (+3 mins youtube movie and you'll know how to use it).
> 
> If this won't help, you can always let the watch serviced by Seiko under warranty. +32spd is out of specs anyway.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your advise and wishes.

First I thought it was magnetized, 32 spd measurement was occasional, but made me think it would run like a rocket in hours. If it was magnetized it seems not be now, without any action taken. Now it looks working fine, my doubts were about the sudden correct behavior because I think magnetism doesn't disappear just because. I ignore if it is usual that after some months on the wrist gets more accurate.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Overnight fan of Barton Elite Silicone...


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

broonzbane said:


> Overnight fan of Barton Elite Silicone...
> View attachment 15655687


I bought my first one a month or so ago and now have 3 in different colors arriving tomorrow! Great strap and only $20!


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

schumway said:


> I bought my first one a month or so ago and now have 3 in different colors arriving tomorrow! Great strap and only $20!


Build quality for a strap at this price is insane. The tongue/notch feature on the keeper is brilliant, and small details like the ever-so-slight flair/curvature of the strap at the lugs so it conforms to the wrist is a feature you won't find on straps costing 5x as much or more.

More colors on the way for me as well!


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

schumway said:


> I bought my first one a month or so ago and now have 3 in different colors arriving tomorrow! Great strap and only $20!


I really like the color options but I find the rubber to be very "sticky" if you know what I mean

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)

schumway said:


> I bought my first one a month or so ago and now have 3 in different colors arriving tomorrow! Great strap and only $20!





broonzbane said:


> Build quality for a strap at this price is insane. The tongue/notch feature on the keeper is brilliant, and small details like the ever-so-slight flair/curvature of the strap at the lugs so it conforms to the wrist is a feature you won't find on straps costing 5x as much or more.
> 
> More colors on the way for me as well!


You guys suck. I wasn't going to spend any money for a bit and then I saw the Black / Orange and Black / Green elite silicone straps...


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

h_zee13 said:


> I really like the color options but I find the rubber to be very "sticky" if you know what I mean
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Have you handled a Barton? Yes-silicone is normally a very sticky and tacky material. The silicone formula Barton uses for its straps is not. Not even close. Feels very much like normal rubber, and they're not the 'dust magnets' other silicone straps are.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Urs Haenggi said:


> You guys suck. I wasn't going to spend any money for a bit and then I saw the Black / Orange and Black / Green elite silicone straps...


Ha! Happy to oblige! Report back when you get them. The hardest part is picking color combos!

Does this make me an 'influencer,' or do you need to 'follow' me to make it official, LOL?!?


----------



## TacticalII (Dec 26, 2020)

Just picked up a 147 as my first watch. Really liking it so far but I’m thinking about tracking down a bracelet for it. Worth the time and effort?


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

TacticalII said:


> Just picked up a 147 as my first watch. Really liking it so far but I'm thinking about tracking down a bracelet for it. Worth the time and effort?


I love the way the bracelet looks. Love the deep curve on the links and the impeccable brushing. Love the machined end links (though some people have complained about sloppy tolerance to the lugs-mine fits nicely). The clasp looks great, and seems to be properly secure and well-made. Of course it has the annoying Seiko dive extension. It just sounds cheap, which is kind of a silly complaint, especially since it's not noisy on my wrist. I have yet to apply electrical tape, but will do so tonight and post about my results.

I'm a bracelet guy, so I think it's worth it. You would have trouble putting an aftermarket bracelet on this watch because the Diashield coating darkens the steel just a bit. So if you're a bracelet guy, you'd be hard pressed to find a different bracelet you'd like more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

eomer said:


> If you manage to fix the rattle please let us know what you did. It's really my only negative with the watch. I hate the rattle + end link play :\


Well, I made a small effort. One of the most offensive sounds of the bracelet, to me at least, is when the safety lock flips on the open clasp and hits the pin. It just sounds "tinny" and cheap to me. So I put a piece of electrical tape on the underside of the flip lock and it helps slightly.

The rivets on the flip are quite loose-not sure there's anything to be done about that. The push button assembly is also fairly loose and rattly. I don't think I could do anything about that either. The micro adjustment side of the clasp can also make some noise if it smacks on the bracelet, and I could put some electrical tape there, but that's not really bugging me, so I'm leaving it for now.

So this is it. Helps a little.

Note: if your end link tolerance is sloppy, electrical tape worked great when I experienced that on my Sumo. My end links on this bracelet are fine so I'm not applying any on my 143.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TacticalII (Dec 26, 2020)

jbg7474 said:


> I love the way the bracelet looks. Love the deep curve on the links and the impeccable brushing. Love the machined end links (though some people have complained about sloppy tolerance to the lugs-mine fits nicely). The clasp looks great, and seems to be properly secure and well-made. Of course it has the annoying Seiko dive extension. It just sounds cheap, which is kind of a silly complaint, especially since it's not noisy on my wrist. I have yet to apply electrical tape, but will do so tonight and post about my results.
> 
> I'm a bracelet guy, so I think it's worth it. You would have trouble putting an aftermarket bracelet on this watch because the Diashield coating darkens the steel just a bit. So if you're a bracelet guy, you'd be hard pressed to find a different bracelet you'd like more.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I'm going to keep an eye for one in the exchange.

Might be a good excuse to buy a 143 or 149 to share the bracelet.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

broonzbane said:


> Have you handled a Barton? Yes-silicone is normally a very sticky and tacky material. The silicone formula Barton uses for its straps is not. Not even close. Feels very much like normal rubber, and they're not the 'dust magnets' other silicone straps are.


Well I got this elite strap from Barton and I find it sticky.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

JimmyBoots said:


> At this point Times_end is just trolling.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking "I must be missing all these troll posts". Then I remember I'd grunted and splashed that one into the "Ignore" toilet some time back and hit FLUSH. Aaaah.


----------



## EEalexgawrys (Jul 10, 2020)

broonzbane said:


> Ugh. I have one on the way. I also have a 7.5" wrist. Is it THAT intolerably short???


I may be overreacting. I will take a picture shortly


----------



## EEalexgawrys (Jul 10, 2020)

Urs Haenggi said:


> That's interesting feedback. I heard it was extremely long and wouldn't work for small wrists. That's what has been keeping me from buying one. I have a 6.7" wrist and was concerned I'd be on the last hole.


Picture coming tomorrow.


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

About +\- 25 seconds a day, which is really annoying but...it fits like a glove and looks fantastic.


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

+16 spd over 48 hours so far. Hopefully it will settle to a steady spd after a week or 2.

I have not got a Seiko with -/+ 5 spd out of the box. All of them +10 to +20 consistently over the years of collecting. I am yet to find a watchmaker who can regulate these within -/+ 5 spd.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

h_zee13 said:


> Well I got this elite strap from Barton and I find it sticky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When someone tells me that something feels 'sticky,' the sensation I imagine is the one experienced when touching the adhesive side of Scotch tape, duct tape, electrical tape, etc. Your skin makes contact, adheres to the surface, and is met with resistance (however strong or weak) in the action of breaking contact.

That said, 'sticky' is not a word I'd even begin to use to describe these straps. But I dunno-yours may be different. Is that the sensation you experience when handling yours? Actual 'scotch tape' stickiness?


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

EEalexgawrys said:


> I may be overreacting. I will take a picture shortly


Thanks! I look forward to seeing it! Greatly appreciated.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Urs Haenggi said:


> That's interesting feedback. I heard it was extremely long and wouldn't work for small wrists. That's what has been keeping me from buying one. I have a 6.7" wrist and was concerned I'd be on the last hole.


I get the sense that you'll be okay with the Artem's length. I read in multiple places that it runs short, and that you really shouldn't buy if your wrist were 8" or bigger, with 7.5" being do-able. I knew this going in and rolled the dice anyway. Placed my order on January 2, and it just got on the plane for the USA yesterday, so it looks like I'm going to find out soon enough!


----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)

broonzbane said:


> I get the sense that you'll be okay with the Artem's length. I read in multiple places that it runs short, and that you really shouldn't buy if your wrist were 8" or bigger, with 7.5" being do-able. I knew this going in and rolled the dice anyway. Placed my order on January 2, and it just got on the plane for the USA yesterday, so it looks like I'm going to find out soon enough!


Good to know, thanks. One more question... what's your take on the quick release spring bars? In theory, they sound awesome. I feel like they just _can't _be as reliable as standard, and since this watch has drilled lugs, figured that would be the way to go.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

guysmiles said:


> About +\- 25 seconds a day, which is really annoying but...it fits like a glove and looks fantastic.


If you know how the positions run you can offset. Mine is currently at -0.04 spd after 2 weeks of constant wear. Which on paper is outstanding. But positional variance is pretty bad, from +13 spd dial up to -19 spd crown down. Average while on wrist is about +5 spd.

If you use those positional variances to your advantage while resting overnight things average out. But I would definitely prefer a more stable rate.

That aside it's an incredible watch.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Urs Haenggi said:


> Good to know, thanks. One more question... what's your take on the quick release spring bars? In theory, they sound awesome. I feel like they just _can't _be as reliable as standard, and since this watch has drilled lugs, figured that would be the way to go.


Yeah, I'm somewhat on the same page as you. In a perfect world, I'd want all straps to accommodate Seiko fatties. But I don't have enough experience with the QR springbars to formulate an opinion on their reliability, TBH. One thing I do know...if a QR springbar needed to be replaced on one of my straps, I'd want to replace it with a standard springbar, and that extra hole in the strap where the QR's lever used to protrude would drive me nuts just knowing it's there, LOL!


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

Mine arrives today, was able to find one from a US AD and negotiated a pretty sweet discount


----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)

mattonthewater said:


> Mine arrives today, was able to find one from a US AD and negotiated a pretty sweet discount


Congrats! The bitter part of me wants you to overpay from a Japanese dealer and then get screwed by customs after a shipping delay.... but, you know, good for you..


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Just picked this guy up. I like it on bracelet, but looking forward to trying it on straps!


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

Urs Haenggi said:


> Congrats! The bitter part of me wants you to overpay from a Japanese dealer and then get screwed by customs after a shipping delay.... but, you know, good for you..


What a looker!


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

*OWNERS OF THE BRACELET...*

Is the bracelet worth sourcing/worth the cost? I'm loving my 147 on the rubber strap, great fit and very comfortable but I'm a bracelet guy so considering ordering the OEM. I have read conflicting reports on the quality - mainly end links not fitting flush and rattly clasps, also the diver extension digging into the wrist (small wristers). I've got an aftermarket straight end link oyster from WatchGecko that I'm gonna give a try later and have considered a shark mesh from Strapcode but would prefer the original so everything matches.

A brand new bracelet recently sold on eBay for a steal, just missed out on it.

Best price I've found so far is on Gnomon but its still pricey. I've ordered from Gnomon to the UK in the past and somehow managed to swerve customs charges but not sure if I'd get hit this time. Any rumours on Strapcode releasing an oyster for it or is it too early? I owned a super oyster for my SKX007 and the quality was great, better than the WatchGecko oyster I currently have.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Watch Obsessive said:


> *OWNERS OF THE BRACELET...*
> 
> Is the bracelet worth sourcing/worth the cost? I'm loving my 147 on the rubber strap, great fit and very comfortable but I'm a bracelet guy so considering ordering the OEM. I have read conflicting reports on the quality - mainly end links not fitting flush and rattly clasps, also the diver extension digging into the wrist (small wristers). I've got an aftermarket straight end link oyster from WatchGecko that I'm gonna give a try later and have considered a shark mesh from Strapcode but would prefer the original so everything matches.
> 
> ...


One thing to consider is the color of the Diashield-it makes the steel a little darker. So it's possible that a bracelet from Strapcode or wherever would be brighter than the top of the lugs.

I personally think the bracelet is really good in a lot of ways-especially the finishing. The clasp does not rattle for me while it's on my wrist. The extension did dig into my wrist at first, but I moved a link from the 12 side to the 6 side and that made a big difference (you really want the word Seiko on the clasp to line up with the very middle of your wrist). It's no different than other Seiko diver bracelets in that regard. Some people really hate the pin and collar system, but once you understand it, it does its job really well and is not hard to deal with.

Compared to the other two Seiko bracelets I've owned (Monster and Sumo), the finishing is better (but it is subtle, not blingy) and the clasp is a bit more rattly (but again, not while wearing). But the finishing is REALLY good. The curve on the links is very deep, more so than other oyster style bracelets I've seen, which are often pretty flat on top, and the really perfect brushing on that deep curve is really something special. The end links have a very pronounced step between the center section and the ends, which I think means they are milled rather than cast into shape like most solid end links. Each individual link is also made from two or three different pieces rather than being a single shape. These are very small details that only you will notice, and they're pretty expensive things to do. Even in the rattly clasp there are some nice details, and again the finishing is very nice.

So yeah, if you're a bracelet guy, and you care about some of these tiny details, I think it's worth it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

jbg7474 said:


> One thing to consider is the color of the Diashield-it makes the steel a little darker. So it's possible that a bracelet from Strapcode or wherever would be brighter than the top of the lugs.
> 
> I personally think the bracelet is really good in a lot of ways-especially the finishing. The clasp does not rattle for me while it's on my wrist. The extension did dig into my wrist at first, but I moved a link from the 12 side to the 6 side and that made a big difference (you really want the word Seiko on the clasp to line up with the very middle of your wrist). It's no different than other Seiko diver bracelets in that regard. Some people really hate the pin and collar system, but once you understand it, it does its job really well and is not hard to deal with.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed response. I've been reading about the Diashield and the chances of a mismatch in using an aftermarket bracelet. I think for the price of the watch I'd like everything to match and not cut corners with a cheap alternative that doesn't match the case.

I've got lots of experience with their pin and collar system and it doesn't bother me, I prefer pins to screws anyway, more secure in my opinion and no worries about damaging screw heads.

I reckon I'll have to bite and bullet and get one, the rubber strap is great but I know I won't be able to stop thinking about the bracelet. I prefer bracelets for their versatility as they go with whatever I'm wearing at the time, although at the moment while working from home I live in joggers and hoodies so it doesn't really matter.

I'm really kicking myself for not buying that one off eBay. The seller only wanted 130 quid for it!

Does it wear a bit bigger on bracelet? I read a buyers comment on Gnomon saying the end links increase the L2L slightly.

Cheers


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Watch Obsessive said:


> Thanks for the detailed response. I've been reading about the Diashield and the chances of a mismatch in using an aftermarket bracelet. I think for the price of the watch I'd like everything to match and not cut corners with a cheap alternative that doesn't match the case.
> 
> I've got lots of experience with their pin and collar system and it doesn't bother me, I prefer pins to screws anyway, more secure in my opinion and no worries about damaging screw heads.
> 
> ...


Perhaps a bit larger, the center of the end links does protrude a bit, but I haven't worn it on a strap, and my wrist is slightly larger than average so it's not overhanging for me either way by a long shot. I think the dial and bezel size have a lot more to do with how big it wears.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Watch Obsessive said:


> *OWNERS OF THE BRACELET...*
> 
> Is the bracelet worth sourcing/worth the cost? I'm loving my 147 on the rubber strap, great fit and very comfortable but I'm a bracelet guy so considering ordering the OEM. I have read conflicting reports on the quality - mainly end links not fitting flush and rattly clasps, also the diver extension digging into the wrist (small wristers). I've got an aftermarket straight end link oyster from WatchGecko that I'm gonna give a try later and have considered a shark mesh from Strapcode but would prefer the original so everything matches.
> 
> ...


I've worn my 149 on bracelet twice and then installed its bracelet on the 143 upon arrival yesterday; I've already taken it off and tossed the 143 on a NATO this morning.

That's more because I like how the 143/149 wear on rubber and NATO than saying anything about the quality of the bracelet itself. I find the SPBX bracelets just fine - I have been wearing my blue Willard on its bracelet for three months and have yet to try it on any other strap.

I think the end link fit challenges on the 14xs is a fair criticism, but it's not the end of the world to me and I think it's a good bracelet for the price point. I'm mostly a bracelet guy, but these watches are strap monsters.

If you're comparing the Seiko bracelet to, say, a Rolex oyster bracelet with EZ link or glidelock, or something similar from one of the other Swiss brands, yea, the Seiko bracelet will fall a _little_ bit short......but for the money, it does the job for me. Most importantly, I am able to get a perfect fit on my 7inch wrist, so that's a plus.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

Watch Obsessive said:


> *OWNERS OF THE BRACELET...*
> 
> Is the bracelet worth sourcing/worth the cost? I'm loving my 147 on the rubber strap, great fit and very comfortable but I'm a bracelet guy so considering ordering the OEM. I have read conflicting reports on the quality - mainly end links not fitting flush and rattly clasps, also the diver extension digging into the wrist (small wristers). I've got an aftermarket straight end link oyster from WatchGecko that I'm gonna give a try later and have considered a shark mesh from Strapcode but would prefer the original so everything matches.
> 
> ...


I tried my 147 on the bracelet, the quality was OK for Seiko but I didn't like the look with the gilt dial... that said, it's a total strap monster


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

@Watch Obsessive - You said it yourself ("... I'm a bracelet guy..."), so you'll get the original bracelet one dy or another. Eventhough the SPB143 is a so called "strap monster", a diver watch always needs it's bracelet - or it will haunt you every day - until you finally buy it.


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

I need some rubber strap options that aren’t Uncle Seiko. His are too short for me.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

mattonthewater said:


> I need some rubber strap options that aren't Uncle Seiko. His are too short for me.


 try these... Bonetto Cinturini Rubber Watch Strap 328 Black


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Loevhagen said:


> @Watch Obsessive - You said it yourself ("... I'm a bracelet guy..."), so you'll get the original bracelet one dy or another. Eventhough the SPB143 is a so called "strap monster", a diver watch always needs it's bracelet - or it will haunt you every day - until you finally buy it.


Ain't that the truth!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

ck2k01 said:


> Indeed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any more pics of this setup? I ordered a mm300 clasp today just because of these two lol


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

Loevhagen said:


> @Watch Obsessive it will haunt you every day - until you finally buy it.


I am like this with watches, there is an Omega Semaster haunting me right now. 
The haunting wont stop until I buy it.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

mattonthewater said:


> Any more pics of this setup? I ordered a mm300 clasp today just because of these two lol




Regrettably I haven't worn (or by extension photographed) the bracelet since I first tried that out for the thread  This thing sings too much on straps 

If you search the thread for "mm300," I remember that govdubspeedgo posted pics of the clasp installed. Predictably and smktrader may have also too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

gr8sw said:


> try these... Bonetto Cinturini Rubber Watch Strap 328 Black


My 143 lives on the grey one. One of my favorite straps ever. So comfy I forget I'm wearing my watch half the time lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

gr8sw said:


> try these... Bonetto Cinturini Rubber Watch Strap 328 Black





jsohal said:


> My 143 lives on the grey one. One of my favorite straps ever. So comfy I forget I'm wearing my watch half the time lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reposts, but I dig the 328 too. WatchGecko has some nice color and hardware variants for the BC 328.



























ZULUDIVER 328 | Italian Rubber NATO Watch Strap | Bonetto Cinturini


This ZULUDIVER 328 rubber NATO watch strap is made in Italy. It is the perfect replacement strap for your watch: comfortable, durable and fully waterproof.




www.watchgecko.com





The ZULUDIVER Seaton has a similar vibe but with a different texture (think Barton Elite).



























ZULUDIVER Seaton FKM Rubber NATO Watch Strap


Based on the classic NATO G10 design, the ZULUDIVER Seaton offers a twist on this classic military watch strap. The Seaton is made from textured, durable FKM rubber, which makes it ideal for any kind of aquatic activity. So, with the security of a NATO,




www.watchgecko.com





Their "fit" with the 63MAS in terms of their thinness vs. the watch head's height is arguable.

Also to note is that both may need to be cut for length with an X-Acto knife and some sandpaper (I found 600 grit to work well) if you have a smaller wrist.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Strapcode just announced a new waffle rubber:









Chaffle Black FKM Rubber watch strap, 19mm to 22mm


Chaffle Rubber watch strap pays tribute to the legendary ZLM01 Waffle rubber watch band - the first Seiko dive strap. Using solid and high-density FKM rubber as material, this Chaffle has weighs around 35 grams, water-proof, and is made to stand harsh conditions, such as high temperature and...




www.strapcode.com





The pyramids look a lot more pronounced than on the cheap Hima version I've got.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Loevhagen said:


> View attachment 15663674


Great wrist shots!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Trying 143 on black US tropic today.


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

This Seiko rubber strap Ref. R03E011J0 has been shared before many times here but this is the first time I have it on me.

Overall, I like how the thickness of the strap compliments nicely with those lugs and more surprisingly, the metal keeper is not as intrusive as I've imagined.


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for the share! There are much more tropic and waffle strap options now than just few months back. This looks slightly different where the waffle pattern stops right before the first hole near the lug. The asking price is a bit hard to swallow though. Is it just me or Strapcode is gradually going upmarket too?



Watch Obsessive said:


> Strapcode just announced a new waffle rubber:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

jeffing said:


> Thanks for the share! There are much more tropic and waffle strap options now than just few months back. This looks slightly different where the waffle pattern stops right before the first hole near the lug. The asking price is a bit hard to swallow though. Is it just me or Strapcode is gradually going upmarket too?


The only experience I have with Strapcode products is their super oyster for the SKX, tried a couple of their different clasp options which were of good quality. No experience with their rubber straps although I'm a bit of a novice with rubber straps in general. The stock one on my SPB147 is lovely, very comfortable and soft. The Hima waffle I have was only about 15 quid but is decent enough although the waffle pattern doesn't look as deep as on the Strapcode. That appears to look very similar to the stock one on the SLA017 in terms of the pyramids being more prominent:










This is my Hima waffle which I assume is probably similar to the Uncle Seiko's and the various ones you can find on eBay/Amazon:










Regarding Strapcodes pricing I assume their following Seikos increases, a lot of their products are aimed at the Seiko market, they cater for a lot of different models in Seikos range, their bracelets especially. If their rubber is of similar quality to the OEM Seiko rubber I have on my 147 it may be worth a purchase.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Artem Sailcloth arrived today, and it's a keeper! Comfortable right out of the box and looks very classy!

Others with big wrists like my own (7.5") have indicated that it's too short for their preference, but I'm okay with the length. I still have 3 more adjustment holes, and the strap is long enough to extend into the 2nd keeper sufficiently. I wouldn't want it any shorter, though. Those with 8" wrists or bigger will find it too short, I'm sure.

The buckle is very attractive (high-polish and somewhat bling-y), but not terribly functional. It bulges out and doesn't allow the 2 strap layers to lie flat against each other. I immediately swapped it out for the buckle from a Barton Elite Silcone strap (nice buckles on these!) and the problem is solved.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

I am so glad I went with the SPB147. Ever since I got my BB58 in blue, I had this itch to get the black version too but I couldn't get myself to spend another $5k for the same watch. This SPB147 is the perfect alternative to the BB58









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

h_zee13 said:


> I am so glad I went with the SPB147. Ever since I got my BB58 in blue, I had this itch to get the black version too but I couldn't get myself to spend another $5k for the same watch. This SPB147 is the perfect alternative to the BB58
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks fantastic on brown leather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

gshock626 said:


>


Right, mines going on the waffle immediately, that looks awesome.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

gshock626 said:


>


I like it! Which waffle is this? Looks too thick to be Uncle Seiko...


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks! I've got mine on the WatchGecko waffle, which is a better fit for this watch than the UncleSeiko as it's thicker and integrates better with the lugs. The WatchGecko is softer, though both are fairly comfortable.



Watch Obsessive said:


> Right, mines going on the waffle immediately, that looks awesome.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks! Take a look at my previous post.



broonzbane said:


> I like it! Which waffle is this? Looks too thick to be Uncle Seiko...


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

Interesting to see Hima waffle as I ordered a tropic strap from aliexpress which look similar in the design including the slight tapper near the lugs and described as FKM material as well. The only difference visually is the buckle which is different. I'll post a picture later when I got the chance.

Thanks for your detailed explanation on these straps. Like you, the only experience with Strapcode is the bracelets for SKX and Turtle which I enjoy these bracelets and think their pricings were reasonable given there are not that many bracelets in these price range and with this level of finishing.



Watch Obsessive said:


> The only experience I have with Strapcode products is their super oyster for the SKX, tried a couple of their different clasp options which were of good quality. No experience with their rubber straps although I'm a bit of a novice with rubber straps in general. The stock one on my SPB147 is lovely, very comfortable and soft. The Hima waffle I have was only about 15 quid but is decent enough although the waffle pattern doesn't look as deep as on the Strapcode. That appears to look very similar to the stock one on the SLA017 in terms of the pyramids being more prominent:
> 
> View attachment 15664806
> 
> ...


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

I second that in term of UncleSeiko waffle which I found to be a bit too thin. I like the design of UncleSeiko strap the most where the taper from the lugs is the least prominent compared to other waffles I saw online but trying it on a few Seiko divers, I felt the thinness made the whole look a bit out of proportion...at least to me.



gshock626 said:


> Thanks! I've got mine on the WatchGecko waffle, which is a better fit for this watch than the UncleSeiko as it's thicker and integrates better with the lugs. The WatchGecko is softer, though both are fairly comfortable.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

gshock626 said:


> Thanks! I've got mine on the WatchGecko waffle, which is a better fit for this watch than the UncleSeiko as it's thicker and integrates better with the lugs. The WatchGecko is softer, though both are fairly comfortable.


You mean the uncle seiko is softer ?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

No. The WatchGecko is.



Galaga said:


> You mean the uncle seiko is softer ?


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

h_zee13 said:


> I am so glad I went with the SPB147. Ever since I got my BB58 in blue, I had this itch to get the black version too but I couldn't get myself to spend another $5k for the same watch. This SPB147 is the perfect alternative to the BB58
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I didn't think the brown straps would work but it does!

I might have to try some out with mine.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

There has been some discussion in this thread on the performance of the 6R35 movement. Mine is doing quite well, but if you look at this graph you'll see that it's accuracy changes a LOT during the day. Wearing, it's 8-9 spd slow. Overnight, dial up or crown up, it is fast by 10-14 spd (faster crown up than dial up for me).

So overall, wearing during the day and crown up overnight, I'm getting pretty great performance. But this very same watch could easily produce annoyance in an owner who is tracking time just sitting in a watch case thinking it's way fast, or annoy another user who wears it all the time thinking it's way slow. A little knowledge is a helpful thing. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

jbg7474 said:


> There has been some discussion in this thread on the performance of the 6R35 movement. Mine is doing quite well, but if you look at this graph you'll see that it's accuracy changes a LOT during the day. Wearing, it's 8-9 spd slow. Overnight, dial up or crown up, it is fast by 10-14 spd (faster crown up than dial up for me).
> 
> So overall, wearing during the day and crown up overnight, I'm getting pretty great performance. But this very same watch could easily produce annoyance in an owner who is tracking time just sitting in a watch case thinking it's way fast, or annoy another user who wears it all the time thinking it's way slow. A little knowledge is a helpful thing.
> 
> ...


I've never taken the time to measure the accuracy of mine with the WatchTracker app, but in the beginning, it was consistently between 5-10 seconds/day slow and I was adjusting the the watch for accuracy every day. I never take it off, except for showers and situations where I might damage the watch...

Sometime around the beginning of the year, the watch settled into a groove whereby it's pretty dead-on accurate on almost a daily basis. It might lose a second or two here and there, but it always seems to gain it back, so I haven't messed with it since then.

Needless to say, I'm pretty pleased with it's performance!


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

jbg7474 said:


> There has been some discussion in this thread on the performance of the 6R35 movement. Mine is doing quite well, but if you look at this graph you'll see that it's accuracy changes a LOT during the day. Wearing, it's 8-9 spd slow. Overnight, dial up or crown up, it is fast by 10-14 spd (faster crown up than dial up for me).
> 
> So overall, wearing during the day and crown up overnight, I'm getting pretty great performance. But this very same watch could easily produce annoyance in an owner who is tracking time just sitting in a watch case thinking it's way fast, or annoy another user who wears it all the time thinking it's way slow. A little knowledge is a helpful thing.
> 
> ...


Yes, I've found mine to be highly variable depending on position. If I leave it overnight in the watch box dial up it's -12s but dial down is +8.


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

Watch Obsessive said:


> *OWNERS OF THE BRACELET...*
> 
> Is the bracelet worth sourcing/worth the cost? I'm loving my 147 on the rubber strap, great fit and very comfortable but I'm a bracelet guy so considering ordering the OEM. I have read conflicting reports on the quality - mainly end links not fitting flush and rattly clasps, also the diver extension digging into the wrist (small wristers). I've got an aftermarket straight end link oyster from WatchGecko that I'm gonna give a try later and have considered a shark mesh from Strapcode but would prefer the original so everything matches.
> 
> ...


I'd keep an eye out on the sales forums. I sold my bracelet to another member for less than the gnomon price a few months ago. They come up.

Do you like the look of the bracelet? If so, then yes. The quality is good but not like Omega good. Appropriate for a $900 watch. Harder to love when I paid $1350.

I'll keep saying it, Strapcode is not worth the money. I think their bracelets are heavier and less rattly than oem Seiko, but they're far less comfortable and I wouldn't say "better".


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

fuzzysquid said:


> I'd keep an eye out on the sales forums. I sold my bracelet to another member for less than the gnomon price a few months ago. They come up.
> 
> Do you like the look of the bracelet? If so, then yes. The quality is good but not like Omega good. Appropriate for a $900 watch. Harder to love when I paid $1350.
> 
> I'll keep saying it, Strapcode is not worth the money. I think their bracelets are heavier and less rattly than oem Seiko, but they're far less comfortable and I wouldn't say "better".


Are there any better aftermarket alternatives for bracelets in your opinion?


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Artem Sailcloth quickly (and easily) among my favorite straps now. And after a day of 'breaking in,' I'm now comfortably wearing it on the 5th adjustment in from the end of the straps. Definitely not too short for my 7.5" wrist. Very pleased!


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

eomer said:


> If you manage to fix the rattle please let us know what you did. It's really my only negative with the watch. I hate the rattle + end link play :\


Check out this Cushion Solution "ring size adjusting gel"









Cushion Solution Ring Size Adjusting Gel CLEARANCE


Do it yourself Ring Resizing, is easy and safe with the use of Cushion Solution; a alternative to metal ring guards. Plastic ring guards and ring snuggies can be bulky and often fall of your ring, Cushion Solution will keep your ring from turning or falling off your finger.




www.esslinger.com





and the URL under Learn More

I think this could be used to quiet down the end link- case interface...
cheers


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

ck2k01 said:


> Also to note is that both may need to be cut for length with an X-Acto knife and some sandpaper (I found 600 grit to work well) if you have a smaller wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will want to find two nickels and a clamp, they match the 20mm width and should allow you to cut a perfect arc.

Or just one nickel!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

redhed18 said:


> You will want to find two nickels and a clamp, they match the 20mm width and should allow you to cut a perfect arc.
> 
> Or just one nickel!


I tried a key ring by itself as a curved clamp and the result was meh.

The key ring or clamped coins trick always sounds like it's going to work out better than I am able to muster in practice, so I end up just eyeballing things from there to clean/finish.

YMMV-probably just my personal lack of finesse 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

The Artem strap is claimed to be "soft and have zero break-in time". Well, it is acceptable out of the box - but it is still kinda stiff after some days of use. Since the SPB143 is more top heavy than a classic Submariner - and the original bracelet for the SPB143 balance out the weight perfectly - I would advice people to use caution before going for the Artem strap.

All the reviews I have seen on Youtube have all said that they have gotten the Artem strap for free in order to complete the review. Even though the reviewers claim to be unbiased, I don't believe them TBH.

The Artem strap look very nice. The design and handcraft is 100%. But, it is kinda stiff and can't compete with a leather strap, the bracelet, perlon, mesh, Nato, etc.

The original Seiko fat spring bars fit like a charm and without any use of force to make them fit.

I would not recommend the QR-spring bars that is offered. 1) The small lever is visible whilst looking down on you watch and 2) I would think the tip of the QR-spring bars is not 1.1mm and will therefor rattle if used on the SPB143. The original fat spring bars (or skinny fat spring bars sold by Watchgecko) is the way to go.



Urs Haenggi said:


> That looks great. I've never tried sailcloth. What do you think? Is it very stiff? I also see that it has the option of standard or quickrelease springbars. I'm assuming this has the fat Seiko springbars - did they work with the strap?
> 
> I just got my SBDC101 a couple of days ago. Paid too much to get it from Japan, but I love it. The bracelet is good, but seeing all these pictures of straps is too tempting.
> 
> View attachment 15652581


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Loevhagen said:


> The Artem strap is claimed to be "soft and have zero break-in time". Well, it is acceptable out of the box - but it is still kinda stiff after some days of use. Since the SPB143 is more top heavy than a classic Submariner - and the original bracelet for the SPB143 balance out the weight perfectly - I would advice people to use caution before going for the Artem strap.
> 
> All the reviews I have seen on Youtube have all said that they have gotten the Artem strap for free in order to complete the review. Even though the reviewers claim to be unbiased, I don't believe them TBH.
> 
> ...


Stiff? I can understand how some may describe the strap this way for it's condition right out of the box. After all, the strap has some bulk built into it by virtue of the fact on how it's made. It consists of multiple layers, is padded and stitched.

But my experience has been different from yours. I feel like it's fully broken in after two full days of wrist time. It's comfortable, and conforms to the shape of my wrist quite well. Comparatively speaking, the popular rubber Uncle Seiko waffle and tropic straps both require coffee-cupping in boiling water to achieve the same molding to the wrist. Even after doing so, neither of them feel fully broken in to me after the 2 years I've owned them-especially the tropic since the rubber is thicker.

Even my Hirsch Liberty strap (100% leather) took longer to break in, TBH.

In the end, I think every owner's experience is going to be subjective and a product of their own unique expectations. The Artem has surpassed all of mine with flying colors . . . except for the buckle. Completely over-the-top, putting aesthetics over function.

Thanks for the tip on the fat spring bars! Swapped! Although they did take a little convincing...?????


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

All is relative of course. You compare the Artem to stiff rubber straps. I compare the Artem to leather straps. There you have it. I prefer the bracelet or a comfy leather strap. 





















broonzbane said:


> Stiff? I can understand how some may describe the strap this way for it's condition right out of the box. After all, the strap has some bulk built into it by virtue of the fact on how it's made. It consists of multiple layers, is padded and stitched.
> 
> But my experience has been different from yours. I feel like it's fully broken in after two full days of wrist time. It's comfortable, and conforms to the shape of my wrist quite well. Comparatively speaking, the popular rubber Uncle Seiko waffle and tropic straps both require coffee-cupping in boiling water to achieve the same molding to the wrist. Even after doing so, neither of them feel fully broken in to me after the 2 years I've owned them-especially the tropic since the rubber is thicker.
> 
> ...


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

Iron swan said:


> I can't believe the same handful of princesses are STILL in this thread crying about it not having a ceramic bezel.
> We get it already- you like your watches to look pretty and unused, and don't want any marks on the bezel and wish it had a ceramic bezel insert.
> Well it doesn't, so get over it already ya bunch of little crybabies.
> 
> ...


I might have worded it differently but I'm with this guy: what's so great about a ceramic bezel? I much prefer the old Rolex submariners to the ceramic bezel ones. A watch that looks better with a bit of wabi sabi is one I'm gonna wear and use as intended. I've made the mistake of buying high end too dressy-looking a tool watch and end up just being overly concerned about scratching it up.


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

broonzbane said:


> Are there any better aftermarket alternatives for bracelets in your opinion?


Bracelets with fitted end links? Not really no. The fit and finish of the factory bracelet is actually pretty good, it's really the clasp that I don't like. None of the generic non-fitted bracelets I've seen come close to oem quality.

I wear mine on an aftermarket shark mesh (NOT the strapcode mesh, which I think is way over priced). I think that style looks better than the oem bracelet. But with these too there is a wide range on fit and finish. And price doesn't seem correlated at all with quality. It took a couple of orders and returns on eBay and Amazon to find ones I like.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Loevhagen said:


> All is relative of course. You compare the Artem to stiff rubber straps. I compare the Artem to leather straps. There you have it. I prefer the bracelet or a comfy leather strap.
> 
> View attachment 15670130
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a beauty! What strap is that and what kind of leather?


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

fuzzysquid said:


> Bracelets with fitted end links? Not really no. The fit and finish of the factory bracelet is actually pretty good, it's really the clasp that I don't like. None of the generic non-fitted bracelets I've seen come close to oem quality.
> 
> I wear mine on an aftermarket shark mesh (NOT the strapcode mesh, which I think is way over priced). I think that style looks better than the oem bracelet. But with these too there is a wide range on fit and finish. And price doesn't seem correlated at all with quality. It took a couple of orders and returns on eBay and Amazon to find ones I like.


I didn't think there were other suppliers who offer aftermarket alternatives with fitted endlinks for Seiko watches other than Strapcode, Uncle Seiko, wjean, yabokies, etc., but it never hurts to ask.

I do like the hybrid oyster/president look of the SPB14X bracelet, and the clasp is fine for me. But I do wish there were a more traditional oyster bracelet for this watch...


----------



## TerraCheo (Aug 18, 2020)

jbg7474 said:


> There has been some discussion in this thread on the performance of the 6R35 movement. Mine is doing quite well, but if you look at this graph you'll see that it's accuracy changes a LOT during the day. Wearing, it's 8-9 spd slow. Overnight, dial up or crown up, it is fast by 10-14 spd (faster crown up than dial up for me).
> 
> So overall, wearing during the day and crown up overnight, I'm getting pretty great performance. But this very same watch could easily produce annoyance in an owner who is tracking time just sitting in a watch case thinking it's way fast, or annoy another user who wears it all the time thinking it's way slow. A little knowledge is a helpful thing.


t's too erratic to me. I wear all the time and it isn't too regular. Depending of the activity if I move a lot, if it's just winded up, being on a lazy couch on Sunday... if goes from quite a lot, a lot... or too much up or down. Even from one day to another just doing the same.

I used to wear a quartz Longines V.H.P. from the middle of the 80's that I only synchronize twice a year, just with the change of time in summer/winter from 7 to 17 seconds up max, so this is a bit annoying. Yes, it is not the same, but I didn't expect measures so erratic. I'm out of practice changing 2/3 times per month minimum or every week once at least. When I'm over 1 minute off, I start to get anxious. Maybe with time I'll get use.


----------



## TerraCheo (Aug 18, 2020)

broonzbane said:


> I've never taken the time to measure the accuracy of mine with the WatchTracker app, but in the beginning, it was consistently between 5-10 seconds/day slow and I was adjusting the the watch for accuracy every day. I never take it off, except for showers and situations where I might damage the watch...
> 
> Sometime around the beginning of the year, the watch settled into a groove whereby it's pretty dead-on accurate on almost a daily basis. It might lose a second or two here and there, but it always seems to gain it back, so I haven't messed with it since then.
> 
> Needless to say, I'm pretty pleased with it's performance!


Your use and mine is pretty the same. Now it's more accurate too, but if one day comes when it's just gaining or loosing, it goes far from the day before. Even the measures into one day differ broadly.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Trying 143 on Hirsch natural rubber today.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

TerraCheo said:


> t's too erratic to me. I wear all the time and it isn't too regular. Depending of the activity if I move a lot, if it's just winded up, being on a lazy couch on Sunday... if goes from quite a lot, a lot... or too much up or down. Even from one day to another just doing the same.
> 
> I used to wear a quartz Longines V.H.P. from the middle of the 80's that I only synchronize twice a year, just with the change of time in summer/winter from 7 to 17 seconds up max, so this is a bit annoying. Yes, it is not the same, but I didn't expect measures so erratic. I'm out of practice changing 2/3 times per month minimum or every week once at least. When I'm over 1 minute off, I start to get anxious. Maybe with time I'll get use.


Well, any automatic whatsoever is going to annoy you compared to any quartz. More cycles in a given amount of time is going to give you better precision. Most Seikos are 3 Hz, higher end are 4 Hz--most Swiss are 4 Hz. This is one reason for the larger variation we see on our watches. Quartz (including Spring Drive) is like 16 or 32 kHz. And your Longines was either a really good quartz (some HAQ include thermal compensation), or you were just lucky. So it's unfair to compare any mechanical to any quartz, it's just apples and oranges.

It is completely fair to compare a Seiko 3 Hz movement to any other mechanical in a similar price range, though, and it does seem that Seiko is certainly not prioritizing precision or accuracy in their movements. They seem to be going for "good enough" and are possibly optimizing cost or longevity. Even so, for a Seiko movement performing within specs, it is possible to figure out how to live with it a little bit better, or to make (or have someone else make) a small adjustment to get it right. But yeah, no matter what, it is almost certainly not going to perform as well as a 4 Hz movement.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

broonzbane said:


> Wow, that's a beauty! What strap is that and what kind of leather?


Thanks. It's a bespoke strap I asked a strap maker to tailor while I had this RedSub 1680. The RedSub was sold long time ago, but the strap made for it - it's stil here. 

The 1680 on a leather Nato. The Sub really looked good on any leather strap. The SPB143 ain't to shady on straps either...


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Trying 143 on Hirsch natural rubber today.


Looking good. Hirsch Pure? Nice and simple, and supple. Did you fit the original Seiko spring bars?


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Loevhagen said:


> Thanks. It's a bespoke strap I asked a strap maker to tailor while I had this RedSub 1680. The RedSub was sold long time ago, but the strap made for it - it's stil here.
> 
> The 1680 on a leather Nato. The Sub really looked good on any leather strap. The SPB143 ain't to shady on straps either...


Care to share the name of the artisan who made it? And the kind of leather? It doesn't look like any of the Horween colors I'm familiar with, so I'm guessing it's from another tannery...

And the Scotch. Not familiar with this Speyside...I tend to enjoy the Islays more. Ardbeg's at the top of my list. Of the Speysides, I'm more familiar with the standards like Glenlivet and Macallan. How does Benromach compare?

And, to keep this thread from veering wildly off-course, do you find that a fine, single malt Scotch tastes better when wearing a Seiko on your wrist, LOL?!?


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

konners said:


> Looking good. Hirsch Pure? Nice and simple, and supple. Did you fit the original Seiko spring bars?


Thanks! Yes, Hirsch pure rubber...no go on the Seiko fat spring bars.

I'd ordered some slim-fat ones awhile back and finally put them to use. Worked out perfectly.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> I guess he won't be on the pre-order list for the new Alpinist....


New???


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

gr8sw said:


> time to move on to the Invicta forum, Sir... you are a broken record that no one really wants to hear... if you're gonna continue to bash Seiko, just take a hike
> 
> on a golden brown leather one-piece...
> 
> View attachment 15652387


Hello sir! And yes I've ignored him long ago, won't shut up so annoying


----------



## TerraCheo (Aug 18, 2020)

jbg7474 said:


> Well, any automatic whatsoever is going to annoy you compared to any quartz. More cycles in a given amount of time is going to give you better precision. Most Seikos are 3 Hz, higher end are 4 Hz--most Swiss are 4 Hz. This is one reason for the larger variation we see on our watches. Quartz (including Spring Drive) is like 16 or 32 kHz. And your Longines was either a really good quartz (some HAQ include thermal compensation), or you were just lucky. So it's unfair to compare any mechanical to any quartz, it's just apples and oranges.
> 
> It is completely fair to compare a Seiko 3 Hz movement to any other mechanical in a similar price range, though, and it does seem that Seiko is certainly not prioritizing precision or accuracy in their movements. They seem to be going for "good enough" and are possibly optimizing cost or longevity. Even so, for a Seiko movement performing within specs, it is possible to figure out how to live with it a little bit better, or to make (or have someone else make) a small adjustment to get it right. But yeah, no matter what, it is almost certainly not going to perform as well as a 4 Hz movement.


True, I didn't intend to compare the technology when there's no much to compare: one moves away several times more in a day than the other in a year. It was just a complain about leaving the comfy zone. Anyway, on the end oranges and apples are both fruits.

It doesn't matter the technology for a car as long as it drives you anywhere as comfortably and reliably as others, but if in the mean time you pollute less and with a cheaper energy, it's like when I go to the market for oranges (even more if they are from Valencia, where I come from) and find them almost rotten, squashed and expensive, meanwhile the apples look fresh, luscious and ¡cheaper! Then I'd say bye to my loved oranges.

From that point of view, acquiring a mechanical watch is more a passionate decision and that is something not measurable&#8230; until certain point, of course, and it doesn't result less disturbing. We say here something like: "Scabies with pleasure does not itch". So I'll keep scratching myself from time to time with more or less pleasure.

It could have been more accurate and we could be even more happy. At least me.

Best regards.


----------



## tripreed (Mar 29, 2013)

broonzbane said:


> Are there any better aftermarket alternatives for bracelets in your opinion?


For those wondering, I asked Strapcode on Instagram the other day about the status of the SPB14X bracelet. They said they're hoping to have it out before March. I'm looking forward to seeing what they offer.


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Trying out my aftermarket WatchGecko straight end link oyster. Not attached it yet as although I have enough spring bars to last a lifetime, I don't have the correct ones for the lug holes. Just ordered some 'skinny fat' bars from WatchGecko which should do the trick.

I don't think it looks too bad as a cheap alternative to buying the OEM. Not usually a fan of straight end link oysters but the lugs on this case make it look a bit better with minimal gap between end links and case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripreed (Mar 29, 2013)

Watch Obsessive said:


> Trying out my aftermarket WatchGecko straight end link oyster. Not attached it yet as although I have enough spring bars to last a lifetime, I don't have the correct ones for the lug holes. Just ordered some 'skinny fat' bars from WatchGecko which should do the trick.
> 
> I don't think it looks too bad as a cheap alternative to buying the OEM. Not usually a fan of straight end link oysters but the lugs on this case make it look a bit better with minimal gap between end links and case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do like the taper on that one. My daily driver is a Datejust and the 20mm taper down to 16mm is just so comfortable.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

broonzbane said:


> Care to share the name of the artisan who made it? And the kind of leather? It doesn't look like any of the Horween colors I'm familiar with, so I'm guessing it's from another tannery...
> 
> And the Scotch. Not familiar with this Speyside...I tend to enjoy the Islays more. Ardbeg's at the top of my list. Of the Speysides, I'm more familiar with the standards like Glenlivet and Macallan. How does Benromach compare?
> 
> And, to keep this thread from veering wildly off-course, do you find that a fine, single malt Scotch tastes better when wearing a Seiko on your wrist, LOL?!?


It was made by a watch forum user quite some years ago and he is not making straps anymore, unfortunately. Regarding Seiko and whisky - you're not that off - as I have drifted away quite east in pursuing good whisky. Kavalan Solist range is the one that I wholeheartedly drink now. Taiwanese whisky and - Seiko.


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

tripreed said:


> I do like the taper on that one. My daily driver is a Datejust and the 20mm taper down to 16mm is just so comfortable.


I always prefer a tapered bracelet.

It's not a bad bracelet to be fair. The safety on the clasp could be better but for 45 quid it does the job. I bought it originally to use on my recently departed Citizen Promaster as the stock bracelet for that was pretty naff with folded links and no micro adjustments. I used the Citizens end links and it worked a treat. I'd say it's just below the Strapcode super oyster in terms of quality but that's reflected in the price.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

tripreed said:


> For those wondering, I asked Strapcode on Instagram the other day about the status of the SPB14X bracelet. They said they're hoping to have it out before March. I'm looking forward to seeing what they offer.


I'm curios to see how they intend to solve the Diashield challenge, as the Diashield give the steel a particular look. If there is too much of a difference between the original watch case steel and the aftermarket steel in the bracelet - that won't look to great...


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Loevhagen said:


> I'm curios to see how they intend to solve the Diashield challenge, as the Diashield give the steel a particular look. If there is too much of a difference between the original watch case steel and the aftermarket steel in the bracelet - that won't look to great...


Did the SPB051 have Diashield? Strapcode already makes bracelets for that model, so hopefully they've had experience with matching the color.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

TerraCheo said:


> True, I didn't intend to compare the technology when there's no much to compare: one moves away several times more in a day than the other in a year. It was just a complain about leaving the comfy zone. Anyway, on the end oranges and apples are both fruits.
> 
> It doesn't matter the technology for a car as long as it drives you anywhere as comfortably and reliably as others, but if in the mean time you pollute less and with a cheaper energy, it's like when I go to the market for oranges (even more if they are from Valencia, where I come from) and find them almost rotten, squashed and expensive, meanwhile the apples look fresh, luscious and ¡cheaper! Then I'd say bye to my loved oranges.
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha, I'll have to remember that one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Watch Obsessive said:


> Trying out my aftermarket WatchGecko straight end link oyster. Not attached it yet as although I have enough spring bars to last a lifetime, I don't have the correct ones for the lug holes. Just ordered some 'skinny fat' bars from WatchGecko which should do the trick.
> 
> I don't think it looks too bad as a cheap alternative to buying the OEM. Not usually a fan of straight end link oysters but the lugs on this case make it look a bit better with minimal gap between end links and case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please report back on the skinny-fat spring bars when you get them. I got a lovely Bonetto-Cinturini rubber strap with a nice deployant clasp and the included spring bars are just way too small for the lug holes. The Seiko fat bars are too big for the strap holes.

Oh, dang, I just searched for them. At $3.99, I'll risk it without the report!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

jbg7474 said:


> Please report back on the skinny-fat spring bars when you get them. I got a lovely Bonetto-Cinturini rubber strap with a nice deployant clasp and the included spring bars are just way too small for the lug holes. The Seiko fat bars are too big for the strap holes.
> 
> Oh, dang, I just searched for them. At $3.99, I'll risk it without the report!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha ha, I looked for similar on eBay but couldn't find any with the 1.1mm diameter tips. From the reviews I've read on the site they should fit the lug holes perfectly. I've got tonnes of spring bars in the tool kit but after dredging through them earlier non had the correct tips.

I'm having the same issue with my waffle strap, the fat spring bars won't fit the strap holes, well they will with some elbow grease but getting them back out again is another matter!


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Okay, two more comments about the movement on the plus side:

I've noticed that the ticking of the second hand is very smooth for a 3 Hz--there is no backlash in the second hand after a tick, so even though it's only moving 6 times per second, in some ways it looks a little smoother to me than my 4 Hz ETA 2824 in my Squale. 
I've also noticed that when setting the time on the watch, there is a little bit of spring pressure pushing on the minute hand while hacked, so I am not wondering whether the time I'm setting is the forward position in the play or the backward position. You know what I mean? I've set the minute hand on quite a few watches, and this is the first one that I've ever felt this spring pressure.
Possibly these two things are related, I don't know, but I find them both to be very pleasant, albeit tiny, features of this 6R35.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Watch Obsessive said:


> Trying out my aftermarket WatchGecko straight end link oyster. Not attached it yet as although I have enough spring bars to last a lifetime, I don't have the correct ones for the lug holes. Just ordered some 'skinny fat' bars from WatchGecko which should do the trick.
> 
> I don't think it looks too bad as a cheap alternative to buying the OEM. Not usually a fan of straight end link oysters but the lugs on this case make it look a bit better with minimal gap between end links and case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oyster looks great. Def gives it more of a vintage vibe with the taper. A 4mm taper is my preference. It makes the for a much more comfortable wearing experience, and it decreases the weight a decent amount. 


smkader said:


> Did the SPB051 have Diashield? Strapcode already makes bracelets for that model, so hopefully they've had experience with matching the color.


051 had diashild. I don't believe strapcode did anything different with the steel. 


jbg7474 said:


> Please report back on the skinny-fat spring bars when you get them. I got a lovely Bonetto-Cinturini rubber strap with a nice deployant clasp and the included spring bars are just way too small for the lug holes. The Seiko fat bars are too big for the strap holes.
> 
> Oh, dang, I just searched for them. At $3.99, I'll risk it without the report!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear you on price. But my thought is if I'm already paying $1xxx for one of these watches, what is another $10 to get a perfect fit with the spring bars and have total piece of mind that they fit perfectly.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Excited to be joining the party shortly. Have one incoming.

I was originally reluctant as I'm not a huge fan of the 6r and $1000 for a seiko felt like too much. But the more reviews I watched, the more the appeal started to arise. Seiko has such a rich heritage, especially with divers, and I'm 100% a diver guy.

I ultimately decided to move on from the last non diver in the rotation (oris pro pilot) and go completely diver (monta, oris 65, cward mk3, halios sf). It will be an excellent addition to the divers family.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ryan850 said:


> Excited to be joining the party shortly. Have one incoming.
> 
> I was originally reluctant as I'm not a huge fan of the 6r and $1000 for a seiko felt like too much. But the more reviews I watched, the more the appeal started to arise. Seiko has such a rich heritage, especially with divers, and I'm 100% a diver guy.
> 
> I ultimately decided to move on from the last non diver in the rotation (oris pro pilot) and go completely diver (monta, oris 65, cward mk3, halios sf). It will be an excellent addition to the divers family.


Right on


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

From the pics, the alignment seems to be good so that's a relief. Either way, I'm not a time keeping snob and I rotate watches so often that even 10 to 15 sec/day wouldn't be noticed.


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

Your post makes me wonder if there is any Jubilee bracelet for this watch...and how will it look?



Watch Obsessive said:


> Trying out my aftermarket WatchGecko straight end link oyster. Not attached it yet as although I have enough spring bars to last a lifetime, I don't have the correct ones for the lug holes. Just ordered some 'skinny fat' bars from WatchGecko which should do the trick.
> 
> I don't think it looks too bad as a cheap alternative to buying the OEM. Not usually a fan of straight end link oysters but the lugs on this case make it look a bit better with minimal gap between end links and case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

@Watch Obsessive and @jbg7474: I ordered both the fat spring bars and the skinny spring bars from Watchgecko last week. The skinny ones fit perfectly into both a ZULUDIVER Padded Tropical Rubber Watch Strap and ZULUDIVER 400 (MKII) Italian Rubber Divers Watch Strap.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Loevhagen said:


> @Watch Obsessive and @jbg7474: I ordered both the fat spring bars and the skinny spring bars from Watchgecko last week. The skinny ones fit perfectly into both a ZULUDIVER Padded Tropical Rubber Watch Strap and ZULUDIVER 400 (MKII) Italian Rubber Divers Watch Strap.


Thanks! My skinny-fats should be here soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

I just got my SPB143 from Gnomon. It’s amazing and I love it. Could it be a mm or two thinner and smaller, yeah probably. But it’s phenomenal in the flesh and worth every penny imo.


----------



## vlpix (Feb 11, 2020)

Initially i was going for 105 however after seeing and putting it on i find the combination a bit to yellowish for my taste (for this i would get a 35% disc!). Then in row was the 103 (boutique ed. which in JP is sold with an extra rubber band) but the brownish doesn't really speak to mee that much. So in the end i think i'll go for grey...therefore i have to go back a 2nd time 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

In the dark, they all look the same









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Supercontra (Jan 21, 2021)

jbg7474 said:


> In the dark, they all look the same
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love everything about this post

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Loevhagen said:


> I'm curios to see how they intend to solve the Diashield challenge, as the Diashield give the steel a particular look. If there is too much of a difference between the original watch case steel and the aftermarket steel in the bracelet - that won't look to great...


They won't solve anything, never tried and don't believe they will. It's quite a contrast in finishing the diashield too.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

smkader said:


> Did the SPB051 have Diashield? Strapcode already makes bracelets for that model, so hopefully they've had experience with matching the color.


Nope. Have the 053 as well, doesn't match.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Really hard to capture this brown but LOVE this watch. Very good timekeeping so far.


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

My skinny fat spring bars arrived today from WatchGecko. Nice little cloth included in the parcel. They work perfectly on my waffle strap and the 1.1mm tips are spot on for the Seiko lug holes. Unfortunately the spring bars are ever so slightly too wide to use on the straight end links of my aftermarket oyster so back to the drawing board with that. I need to find spring bars with a standard diameter main section but with 1.1mm tips for Seiko lug holes, if they even exist? If anyone can point me in the right direction then I'd be grateful.

The watch looked great on my waffle rubber but the comfort and fit for me was nowhere near as nice as the stock Seiko rubber so back on that it went. Briefly tried it on a NATO but as much as I try to get on with them they're just not for me.

The OEM bracelet is still calling me though....


----------



## KevJohn (Sep 17, 2020)

Got mine recently, love this watch!


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

KevJohn said:


> Got mine recently, love this watch!
> View attachment 15677144


I just got mine last night. Love it on that Nato.


----------



## KevJohn (Sep 17, 2020)

msig81 said:


> I just got mine last night. Love it on that Nato.


Post a pic!


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

KevJohn said:


> Post a pic!


Right now at work desk diving


----------



## KevJohn (Sep 17, 2020)

msig81 said:


> Right now at work desk diving
> View attachment 15677246


Black straps make this watch stand out even more! Thanks for the pic 👍🏻


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

I realize this isn't terribly helpful: utewatchco.com had them but the site has been down for remodeling since the beginning of November.

I think folks have gotten them from eBay as well.

Let us know if you find any that work!



Watch Obsessive said:


> My skinny fat spring bars arrived today from WatchGecko. Nice little cloth included in the parcel. They work perfectly on my waffle strap and the 1.1mm tips are spot on for the Seiko lug holes. Unfortunately the spring bars are ever so slightly too wide to use on the straight end links of my aftermarket oyster so back to the drawing board with that. I need to find spring bars with a standard diameter main section but with 1.1mm tips for Seiko lug holes, if they even exist? If anyone can point me in the right direction then I'd be grateful.
> 
> The watch looked great on my waffle rubber but the comfort and fit for me was nowhere near as nice as the stock Seiko rubber so back on that it went. Briefly tried it on a NATO but as much as I try to get on with them they're just not for me.
> 
> The OEM bracelet is still calling me though....


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

schumway said:


> I realize this isn't terribly helpful: utewatchco.com had them but the site has been down for remodeling since the beginning of November.
> 
> I think folks have gotten them from eBay as well.
> 
> Let us know if you find any that work!


Thanks man. I eventually found some from an American seller on eBay after some hardcore searching (outletgoods). Should do the job

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

_when the light hits it just right _


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Home made irish cream and the Seiko.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Chateaubriand and gratin dauphinois - and a perfect Seiko of course.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Just received in the mail yesterday. Initial impressions are awesome. Feels like a luxury watch on wrist, comparable to the other divers in my collection. 

I can see why people compare it to a tudor bb58. From the divers in my collection, it's similar to the monta OK and cward trident in terms of presence and feel on wrist.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

The dial has different shades depending on the angle of the light.


----------



## Jblaze36wv (Dec 24, 2016)

Switched it to a new Zuludiver waffle strap. I think I like this look as it makes the dial pop a little more.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ryan850 said:


> The dial has different shades depending on the angle of the light.


Looking good!

Enjoy!


----------



## Vintageautomatic (Apr 18, 2020)

h_zee13 said:


> I am so glad I went with the SPB147. Ever since I got my BB58 in blue, I had this itch to get the black version too but I couldn't get myself to spend another $5k for the same watch. This SPB147 is the perfect alternative to the BB58
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi mate - which strap is this please?


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Vintageautomatic said:


> Hi mate - which strap is this please?


It's a ColaReb Spoleto brown stitching

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

h_zee13 said:


> I am so glad I went with the SPB147. Ever since I got my BB58 in blue, I had this itch to get the black version too but I couldn't get myself to spend another $5k for the same watch. This SPB147 is the perfect alternative to the BB58
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would agree. I just received mine and the quality is def high enough to be a complement to the bb58.


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

Finally put mine on this bead or shark mesh, not sure the exact name.


----------



## sirep (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

I absolutely love this Seiko.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Loevhagen said:


> I absolutely love this Seiko.
> 
> View attachment 15682519


Great pic as usual. 

What's the strap? Looks nice.

Bonetto?


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Great pic as usual.
> 
> What's the strap? Looks nice.
> 
> Bonetto?


Thanks. It's the padded tropic strap over at Watchgecko.

Image below is from their "review" of the SPB143.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Loevhagen said:


> Thanks. It's the padded tropic strap over at Watchgecko.
> 
> Image below is from their "review" of the SPB143.


Cool. Thanks. I'll check it out. 

I like the texture but without the raised outer sawtooth edges of a standard tropic.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

It works really well. I put it on a butterfly clasp.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Loevhagen said:


> It works really well. I put it on a butterfly clasp.
> 
> View attachment 15683112


Yup. I popped over to WG and checked it out.

Great looking modern take on the tropic.

I may have to grab one, your setup sure looks great. I could see it being super versatile for lots of watches.

Thanks for all the info and pics.


----------



## sirep (Aug 28, 2019)

Speaking of tropic straps, I currently have the Uncle Seiko with an extra keeper added to keep the strap flat. I’ve been wanting to try a new one. I’m liking the look of the one Loevhagen has here. I’ve also been looking at the one from Synchron as well as a Joseph Bonnie.

To anyone who has tried one of these, any preferences or dislikes?


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Question about the bracelet that I haven’t seen yet, can you remove the diver’s extension and connect the bracelet to the clasp?


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

FJR1971 said:


> Question about the bracelet that I haven't seen yet, can you remove the diver's extension and connect the bracelet to the clasp?


Negative. It's riveted to the rest of the clasp. You can remove the whole clasp, but not just the diver's extension.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

FJR1971 said:


> Question about the bracelet that I haven't seen yet, can you remove the diver's extension and connect the bracelet to the clasp?


I really wish we could, its really my only complaint about the watch. It adds to the rattles and isn't something that 99% of owners will ever need or use.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

mattonthewater said:


> I really wish we could, its really my only complaint about the watch. It adds to the rattles and isn't something that 99% of owners will ever need or use.


I'm curious if anyone has swapped the clasp to something other than the mm300 clasp.


----------



## sirep (Aug 28, 2019)

ryan850 said:


> I'm curious if anyone has swapped the clasp to something other than the mm300 clasp.


This Strapcode will work, though it is bulkier than the OEM clasp.


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

Loevhagen said:


> Thanks. It's the padded tropic strap over at Watchgecko.
> 
> Image below is from their "review" of the SPB143.


Says it doesn't take Seiko's 'fat spring bars.' Are you using different ones? Thx.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

sirep said:


> This Strapcode will work, though it is bulkier than the OEM clasp.


I'm going to examine the clasp a little more and see if I can fit something else.

The clasp is the one thing I'm not super enthused about as the buckle mechanism feels cheap.

I have on the fly adjustment clasps on all of my other divers and ive become spoiled with how nice it is.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Loevhagen said:


> It works really well. I put it on a butterfly clasp.
> 
> View attachment 15683112





Loevhagen said:


> It works really well. I put it on a butterfly clasp.
> 
> View attachment 15683112


Looks great ! Can you post a pic of your strap with the butterfly clasp fitted please.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

@msig81 - I use the "Skinny Fat Spring Bars" (@2.0mm and 1.1mm tip). Using normal 1.78mm with smaller tips ain't a viable option, as these smaller tip/ends rattle in the lug holes.

@KoolKat - Here you go. Image below and a small video here.


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

sirep said:


> Speaking of tropic straps, I currently have the Uncle Seiko with an extra keeper added to keep the strap flat. I've been wanting to try a new one. I'm liking the look of the one Loevhagen has here. I've also been looking at the one from Synchron as well as a Joseph Bonnie.
> 
> To anyone who has tried one of these, any preferences or dislikes?


I've got an Uncle Seiko and an original from Synchron. Much prefer the original, it's much more soft and supple. The US looks the part, but it's significantly more stiff.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Loevhagen said:


> @msig81 - I use the "Skinny Fat Spring Bars" (@2.0mm and 1.1mm tip). Using normal 1.78mm with smaller tips ain't a viable option, as these smaller tip/ends rattle in the lug holes.
> 
> @KoolKat - Here you go. Image below and a small video here.


Thank you for this great idea ! This allows quick deployment of the very nice tropic rubber strap. Best of both worlds ! A perfect match for the SPB14x too.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Does anyone know a dealer that has these in stock atm?


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

ryan850 said:


> Does anyone know a dealer that has these in stock atm?


Which "these" are you referring to?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Finally (it only felt like a long time) got my skinny-fats from WatchGecko today and got my Bonetto Cinturini sized up. Looks identical to that other rubber strap with deployant, but this one came with the deployant.

Man, it really wears great on this rubber. You gotta like the smell of vanilla, though. It's pretty fragrant. This strap might convert me from my bracelet ways.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Aaaannd, as long as I am goofing around with straps, I also picked up this Zuludiver leather NATO strap. Looks the business. I have to say, though, I'm pretty sure this "genuine" leather is somewhat less than genuine. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

jbg7474 said:


> Which "these" are you referring to?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any of these spb 14x series.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

ryan850 said:


> Any of these spb 14x series.


They have been available on Gnomon and Jomashop. Prospex 62MAS 200M Automatic Black Ref. SBDC101

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

jbg7474 said:


> They have been available on Gnomon and Jomashop. Prospex 62MAS 200M Automatic Black Ref. SBDC101
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

jbg7474 said:


> Finally (it only felt like a long time) got my skinny-fats from WatchGecko today and got my Bonetto Cinturini sized up. Looks identical to that other rubber strap with deployant, but this one came with the deployant.
> 
> Man, it really wears great on this rubber. You gotta like the smell of vanilla, though. It's pretty fragrant. This strap might convert me from my bracelet ways.
> 
> ...


This looks great! I've been on the fence on the BC - I think this will move the needle for me.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

ryan850 said:


> The dial has different shades depending on the angle of the light.


@ryan850 ; nice! Btw are those scratches on the dial ? Or just dirty crystal??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

J-straps leather zulu


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

babbsky said:


> @ryan850 ; nice! Btw are those scratches on the dial ? Or just dirty crystal??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just a dirty crystal.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

I don't think anyone else needs this side by side but just in case 😅


----------



## sirep (Aug 28, 2019)

creepy ross said:


> I've got an Uncle Seiko and an original from Synchron. Much prefer the original, it's much more soft and supple. The US looks the part, but it's significantly more stiff.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


The Synchron tropic I ordered arrived today. It is definitely softer than the Uncle Seiko version and wears much more comfortably. Plus, it smells like vanilla. I'm liking it.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Kev161 said:


> I don't think anyone else needs this side by side but just in case ?
> View attachment 15687436


Thats actually quite helpful! I was thinking the SPB14x was noticeably smaller than the SKX/5KX. Not so.

Thanks


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

To me it wears larger than SKX due to lug to lug length. Not ideal but I don’t care: it’s just too good of a watch.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Thats actually quite helpful! I was thinking the SPB14x was noticeably smaller than the SKX/5KX. Not so.
> 
> Thanks


Well... there's more 😂 
Here's from another angle and the rest with a BB58 for comparison.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

The SPB143 is awesome.


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

I couldn't decide between the 143 or the 147. Each of them offers something different to me, so I got both at a very good discount ?


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Just because...









Edit: Perfectly great sunburst shot ruined by phone reflection. Ugh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Just because II.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Kev161 said:


> Well... there's more 😂
> Here's from another angle and the rest with a BB58 for comparison.
> View attachment 15688927
> 
> ...


Thanks again. Thats a big help!


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

So, I've convinced myself that the 143 was MADE to be put on this strap: the esteemed Hirsch Accent. Guess I'll know tomorrow, as the tracking number indicates that it's at my post office! Photo courtesy of WatchObsession.


----------



## sirep (Aug 28, 2019)

broonzbane said:


> So, I've convinced myself that the 143 was MADE to be put on this strap: the esteemed Hirsch Accent. Guess I'll know tomorrow, as the tracking number indicates that it's at my post office! Photo courtesy of WatchObsession.
> View attachment 15689499


I hope this will tide you over until then


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

SPB143 on C&B Chevron stone


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

sirep said:


> I hope this will tide you over until then
> View attachment 15689531


Oh, yeah!!! That confirms it! A perfect marriage! How does this strap wear?


----------



## hoppypens (Jul 4, 2019)

I'm usually a bracelet and rubber strap person when it comes to dive watches but the warm tones of the SPB147 really draw me to leather straps. This is my second of this line - I had the 143 but sold it on in favor of this one. The 143 is a stunner but I couldn't resist the chocolate and golden vibes of this one!


----------



## sirep (Aug 28, 2019)

broonzbane said:


> Oh, yeah!!! That confirms it! A perfect marriage! How does this strap wear?


I find it to be pretty comfortable. The natural rubber is soft and has a slight shine to it. I like the design, and it fills in around the lugs nicely. It's been one of my favorite rubber straps with this.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

The Hirsch Accent arrived today, and I'm beyond impressed with the way this strap pairs with the SPB143. My suspicion that this pair was meant to be has gladly been confirmed, so here endeth my search for the perfect strap for this watch. Highly, highly recommended.

Oh, and it's soft, pliable and comfy right out of the box. I could do without the QR springbars, however...


----------



## sirep (Aug 28, 2019)

broonzbane said:


> The Hirsch Accent arrived today, and I'm beyond impressed with the way this strap pairs with the SPB143. My suspicion that this pair was meant to be has gladly been confirmed, so here endeth my search for the perfect strap for this watch. Highly, highly recommended.
> 
> Oh, and it's soft, pliable and comfy right out of the box. I could do without the QR springbars, however...


Glad you're liking it! I immediately removed the QR springbars and put in a pair of skinny fat springbars that I ordered off eBay. The ones I'm using are 1.78mm diameter with a 1.1mm tip, so they are still a little loose in the Hirsch strap, but the tips fit the case nicely. I imagine the WatchGecko 2.0mm diameter/1.1mm tip would fill the strap even better. The strap does seem to have enough stretch to accommodate the original fat spring bars, but I didn't want to push it and chose to use the skinny fat ones.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

sirep said:


> Glad you're liking it! I immediately removed the QR springbars and put in a pair of skinny fat springbars that I ordered off eBay. The ones I'm using are 1.78mm diameter with a 1.1mm tip, so they are still a little loose in the Hirsch strap, but the tips fit the case nicely. I imagine the WatchGecko 2.0mm diameter/1.1mm tip would fill the strap even better. The strap does seem to have enough stretch to accommodate the original fat spring bars, but I didn't want to push it and chose to use the skinny fat ones.


Yup! Immediately swapped out the springbars for skinny/fats. I may try the fats and report back. Will abort if it seems like they won't fit...

This strap should be OEM on this watch. ?


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Here's a shot off the wrist. It's a stunner in real life. The lines just flow together. The 143 might not come off this strap for quite some time...


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

I enjoy catching the occasional glimpse of the distortion around the crystal









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

I've heard people say in this thread that they don't mind blemishes on their watch, because they tell the story of the timepiece. Well, I put the first two dings into the bezel of my 143 within 24 hours of each other. Unfortunately, I can't say I did it teaching my son to ride a bike or smashing it into coral while diving. My clumsy ass clipped the island in our kitchen and caught the knob of the door leading to the garage. The only story told is I should wear my G-Shock more often.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Gray leather nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

creepy ross said:


> I enjoy catching the occasional glimpse of the distortion around the crystal
> 
> 
> 
> ...





creepy ross said:


> I enjoy catching the occasional glimpse of the distortion around the crystal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the strap that you've paired with the 143?


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

JayQ said:


> What's the strap that you've paired with the 143?


Pretty sure that's an Artem sailcloth. Am I correct, creepy?


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

broonzbane said:


> Pretty sure that's an Artem sailcloth. Am I correct, creepy?


I think you're right.
What does the Artem strap taper to?


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

broonzbane said:


> Pretty sure that's an Artem sailcloth. Am I correct, creepy?


Bingo.



JayQ said:


> I think you're right.
> What does the Artem strap taper to?


Down to just under 18mm


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

creepy ross said:


> Bingo.
> 
> Down to just under 18mm


Nice. The padded watch gecko straps taper to 16mm. A bit too much for my liking


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Left my 147 in the watch box for 3 days after wearing it constantly since it arrived, wanted to check the power reserve. 10 minutes shy of 75 hours.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Watch Obsessive said:


> Left my 147 in the watch box for 3 days after wearing it constantly since it arrived, wanted to check the power reserve. 10 minutes shy of 75 hours.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is very impressive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Anyone have the gilt version on the OEM steel bracelet? If you do, pics please.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

From the interweb.


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Galaga said:


> Anyone have the gilt version on the OEM steel bracelet? If you do, pics please.


Impatiently waiting for the bracelet to arrive from the States to the Big Smoke. Will post plenty of pics once it's here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

jbg7474 said:


> That is very impressive
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought so. I assume it was at full charge or as close to before I rested it. I didn't hand crank it though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Preparing for spring/summer.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Loevhagen said:


> Preparing for spring/summer.


Very Nice! 
I think this thread has shown me how great a tropic rubber is with a folding clasp.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Loevhagen said:


> Preparing for spring/summer.


I'm pretty sure that's the most clasps I've ever seen in a single photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

Loevhagen said:


> Preparing for spring/summer.


You must have shares in Watch Gecko 😅


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Better sunburst









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

@JayQ @jbg7474 @FJR1971

Ha, ha - the butterfly clasp is sooooo comfortable with supple rubber straps. Besides, I want to add a few such clasps to some leather straps currently sporting tang buckle.

Now, however, it's time to mke some spicy Italian meatballs - and what goes better with such a task than a fresh lemon-y tropical strap.


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

Loevhagen said:


> @JayQ @jbg7474 @FJR1971
> 
> Ha, ha - the butterfly clasp is sooooo comfortable with supple rubber straps. Besides, I want to add a few such clasps to some leather straps currently sporting tang buckle.
> 
> Now, however, it's time to mke some spicy Italian meatballs - and what goes better with such a task than a fresh lemon-y tropical strap.


That looks great!


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Well, I joined the club today. I really don't think I ever hyped up a watch in my mind this much before, and first impression is that it's worthy of that hype.

I think the bracelet is really nice and can't wait to see it on there but for now, I need to be in the right frame of mind to size a Seiko, here it is on a B&R sailcloth.


----------



## kyuzo (Feb 27, 2013)

Warming up for the spring. Will post some pics of the bracelet with MM300 clasp and sailcloth straps in the near future.








So far, prefer it most on the NATO


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Let's remove those quick release spring bars, as they really ain't made for a Seiko diver - which needs the Seiko fat spring bars - and, yeah, they fit. 

One more thing: I love the original ISOfrane, but can't stand the Tropic from same vendor as the ends are straight cut and it looks awkward towards the watch case - so this tropic is much better in that respect.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

FJR1971 said:


> Well, I joined the club today. I really don't think I ever hyped up a watch in my mind this much before, and first impression is that it's worthy of that hype.
> 
> I think the bracelet is really nice and can't wait to see it on there but for now, I need to be in the right frame of mind to size a Seiko, here it is on a B&R sailcloth.
> View attachment 15692988
> View attachment 15692989


I love that high-contrast stitching

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

This one is so true:


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Loevhagen said:


> Let's remove those quick release spring bars, as they really ain't made for a Seiko diver - which needs the Seiko fat spring bars - and, yeah, they fit.
> 
> One more thing: I love the original ISOfrane, but can't stand the Tropic from same vendor as the ends are straight cut and it looks awkward towards the watch case - so this tropic is much better in that respect.


Is this the Watch Gecko Tropic?


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

konners said:


> Is this the Watch Gecko Tropic?


Confirmed. Here you go:


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Just joined the Tropic-on-DeployantClasp bandwagon. Really digging the idea.


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

creepy ross said:


> I've heard people say in this thread that they don't mind blemishes on their watch, because they tell the story of the timepiece. Well, I put the first two dings into the bezel of my 143 within 24 hours of each other. Unfortunately, I can't say I did it teaching my son to ride a bike or smashing it into coral while diving. My clumsy ass clipped the island in our kitchen and caught the knob of the door leading to the garage. The only story told is I should wear my G-Shock more often.


Well, at least your story will have cracked me up. We don't all spend our time diving with great whites and chasing villains on power motorbikes. 😅


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

"Strap saturday" they said.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

So it appears everything works with this watch with matching natos to it. I might be actually wearing some of my obscure straps...


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

FJR1971 said:


> So it appears everything works with this watch with matching natos to it. I might be actually wearing some of my obscure straps...
> 
> View attachment 15694623
> View attachment 15694624
> ...


Well, everything but the paisley.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

KoolKat said:


> Just joined the Tropic-on-DeployantClasp bandwagon. Really digging the idea.
> 
> View attachment 15693726


What strap/deployant is that?! I'd get one myself....


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

Does anybody have areas of hairline gaps between bezel and case? I think mine is probably very tiny irregularity in machining or maybe warp of the bezel, as when I turn the bezel the gap goes away then comes back. I'm not so OCD that it's a problem. It's still a chunky tool watch and I love it. I guess I'm like a mother gorilla looking at every little fine detail of her baby gorilla....

yes I am aware of how ridiculous of a human I am....


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

msig81 said:


> Does anybody have areas of hairline gaps between bezel and case? I think mine is probably very tiny irregularity in machining or maybe warp of the bezel, as when I turn the bezel the gap goes away then comes back. I'm not so OCD that it's a problem. It's still a chunky tool watch and I love it. I guess I'm like a mother gorilla looking at every little fine detail of her baby gorilla....
> 
> yes I am aware of how ridiculous of a human I am....
> View attachment 15694694


Yours looks maybe slightly bigger than mine, but I definitely have a visible gap, and I can see it move up and down a bit as I put pressure on the bezel-seems totally normal for a part that moves to me. While turning I noticed that there is a little bit of a bigger gap at 60 and 30 on the bezel, probably for popping the bezel off. Perhaps that's what you're seeing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwatches826 (Jun 13, 2020)

Are there any non-OEM bracelet options available? Did Strapcode announce working on one?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I don’t understand why you’d use anything but the stock SPBJ14X bracelet? Certainly it’s not that bad? Anything else you get won’t match the case as it’s not Diashield coated. I agree the end link design where it meets the case could have been a better design, but I see little reason to buy another bracelet.

Seiko’s pin and collar system is easy to do once you’ve done it once and invested in $20 of tools and it’s the most secure system. You don’t have to worry about screw pins stripping or backing out.

The SPBJ14X is already overpriced and I’m sure as hell not forking out for a bracelet on top the the already high price for a Seiko movement that is admittedly durable but wildly inaccurate.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Same vibe...

1967 Chevy Camaro interior:









SPB143 on Hirsch Accent:









All I need is the Camaro, and I'm set!


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

This Seiko is bananas...


----------



## Jwatches826 (Jun 13, 2020)

mi6_ said:


> I don't understand why you'd use anything but the stock SPBJ14X bracelet? Certainly it's not that bad? Anything else you get won't match the case as it's not Diashield coated. I agree the end link design where it meets the case could have been a better design, but I see little reason to buy another bracelet.
> 
> Seiko's pin and collar system is easy to do once you've done it once and invested in $20 of tools and it's the most secure system. You don't have to worry about screw pins stripping or backing out.
> 
> The SPBJ14X is already overpriced and I'm sure as hell not forking out for a bracelet on top the the already high price for a Seiko movement that is admittedly durable but wildly inaccurate.


Different design such as a jubilee or something else, and also an upgraded clasp. I don't have issues with the pin and collar system after owning and flipping 10+ Seiko watches, lol.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

msig81 said:


> What strap/deployant is that?! I'd get one myself....


Watchgecko tropic strap + omega deployant clasp


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

KoolKat said:


> Watchgecko tropic strap + omega deployant clasp


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

FWIW, this accomplished a similar thing for me, for $16 (my first of the Omega/Breitling-style deployant clasps):

16-18-20MM Deployment Buckle Band... Amazon.com: 16-18-20mm Deployment Buckle Band Clasp Compatible with Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean Strap: Clothing










The poor man's one I went for has seemed fine quality-wise (though, again, I have no frame of reference). The keepers are maybe a little rough on the strap. I was really impressed, though, with how comfortable this "strap on the inside" style of deployant clasp is relative to butterfly deployants.

I haven't worn it in a while, but if I recall, this style of clasp functionally shortened my strap length a bit, which has to be accounted for. And straps with non-sliding/permanent keepers may require a little bit of modding.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> FWIW, this accomplished a similar thing for me, for $16 (my first of the Omega/Breitling-style deployant clasps):
> 
> 16-18-20MM Deployment Buckle Band... Amazon.com: 16-18-20mm Deployment Buckle Band Clasp Compatible with Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean Strap: Clothing
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. I'll have to try one of these eventually. I've never liked the butterfly style so this will be a good alternative.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

mi6_ said:


> I don't understand why you'd use anything but the stock SPBJ14X bracelet? Certainly it's not that bad? Anything else you get won't match the case as it's not Diashield coated. I agree the end link design where it meets the case could have been a better design, but I see little reason to buy another bracelet.


The endlink fitment is a bit approximate, at least in my experience, with too much side-to-side play. And the bracelet finishing is not great (I owned a SPB149 for a day before sending it back):









Seiko Diver’s 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1 /...


That's put a smile on my face, There's a few more,draws, ...... And then there's the watches. My wife thinks I am mad. I know the feeling.




www.watchuseek.com





It's the colour that would stop me getting a Strapcode, but it would probably fit better. If the colour match is most important, the bracelet from the original, large reissue (SPB053 and so on) is supposed to fit as well and I don't think any significant finishing shortcomings were reported.

.


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Took the bracelet off and put back on my B&R Bands "mn" strap. These are really nice considering the price. My only gripe is I have a medium-small (6.8inch) wrist and it requires a bit of adjusting every time I put it on to have the hook loop not at a awkward spot along my wrist. The true MN ones are sized to your wrist I think. But were taking $25 strap vs $80. The material is still outstanding, just not custom sized.

In another note, does anyone else notice this watch smudges really easily from fingerprints that don't easily go away? I can wipe them off with a microfiber but it seems harder to get out then a regular watch. I imagine its something to do with the diashield.


----------



## tripreed (Mar 29, 2013)

Jwatches826 said:


> Are there any non-OEM bracelet options available? Did Strapcode announce working on one?


Strapcode is working on one. They indicated that they hoped to have it to market before March.



mi6_ said:


> I don't understand why you'd use anything but the stock SPBJ14X bracelet? Certainly it's not that bad? Anything else you get won't match the case as it's not Diashield coated. I agree the end link design where it meets the case could have been a better design, but I see little reason to buy another bracelet.


The SPB147 doesn't come on a bracelet, so having an alternative that would be easier to source than OEM and would be under $200 would be nice. Also, I prefer a taper on my bracelet, so if Strapcode would make one with that option, especially if the color isn't too far off, that would be great.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

FJR1971 said:


> Question about the bracelet that I haven't seen yet, can you remove the diver's extension and connect the bracelet to the clasp?


I wish you could, really sucks that thing.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Anyone have the gilt version on the OEM steel bracelet? If you do, pics please.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

love this watch so much, just wears and fits perfect almost.


----------



## TerraCheo (Aug 18, 2020)

Something curious happened to me that I would like to share with you, just to know if it happened to anyone else and if the watch could have been damaged due to this manipulation.

It turns out that today, after synchronizing the watch, I pressed the crown to restart it at the chosen moment, I screwed in the crown normally and afterwards I realized that the watch was still stopped. It had not started when I pressed in the crown and I was also able to, in an apparently normal way, screw it in.

Just alerted of that fact, I unscrewed it again and pulled the crown out to the time change position, pressed in again and then everything worked apparently fine.

Sometimes when screwing in, there is a point that seems to leave the crown already screwed, but it stays half the way as if it is blocked in that point, I have to unscrew it again and repeat the action with some determination and care so that it is screwed properly until the end.

I would like to know if something similar has happened to someone, in particular that curious behavior being the crown completely in and the watch still. Of course it was full winded.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

on neutered NatoStrapsCo Cowboy Z4 Nato


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

ck2k01 said:


> FWIW, this accomplished a similar thing for me, for $16 (my first of the Omega/Breitling-style deployant clasps):
> 
> 16-18-20MM Deployment Buckle Band... Amazon.com: 16-18-20mm Deployment Buckle Band Clasp Compatible with Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean Strap: Clothing
> 
> ...


Thank you! I just ordered one similar from strapsco. It looks so slick that way with no buckle/strap tail.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

msig81 said:


> Thank you! I just ordered one similar from strapsco. It looks so slick that way with no buckle/strap tail.


You bet 

This style of deployant is indeed very low-profile looking.

But as you'll soon see, the style really takes the prize on the comfort front, with next to no metal-to-skin contact, as it results in mostly strap being all that touches the underside of the wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

I may be in the minority here but I need the diver's extension. I have small wrists so the bracelet is short and the diver's extension helps so that the watch doesn't look like it's strangling the pillow when it goes back in the watch box.


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

TerraCheo said:


> Something curious happened to me that I would like to share with you, just to know if it happened to anyone else and if the watch could have been damaged due to this manipulation.
> 
> It turns out that today, after synchronizing the watch, I pressed the crown to restart it at the chosen moment, I screwed in the crown normally and afterwards I realized that the watch was still stopped. It had not started when I pressed in the crown and I was also able to, in an apparently normal way, screw it in.
> 
> ...


@TerraCheo ; yup happened to me a couple of times albiet my Turtle SRP775 with 4R movement. So what I do now when syncing time, when pressing the crown to set it I shake the watch gently at the same time... now it starts everytime. Hope this helps. Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TerraCheo (Aug 18, 2020)

babbsky said:


> @TerraCheo ; yup happened to me a couple of times albiet my Turtle SRP775 with 4R movement. So what I do now when syncing time, when pressing the crown to set it I shake the watch gently at the same time... now it starts everytime. Hope this helps. Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I'll try that way if it does it again, but I think it's not normal anyway. I'm coming into a loop of satisfaction and pissed off.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

ck2k01 said:


> You bet
> 
> This style of deployant is indeed very low-profile looking.
> 
> ...


I would add this design also allows quick engage/disengage of the strap from my wrist. No need to fiddle with tucking the strap under the keepers as there are none. My clasp also works surprisingly well with the watchgecko tropic.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

The "Omega-style" buckle is probably best for those with smaller wrist when used on a standard strap. Why? Because the strap on the 12 o'clock end is much longer on an Omega strap designed to be used with that said clasp.

On normal straps (ca. 75mm to 80mm) on the short end - and normal/large wrists, the buckle will be placed not centered on the arm but to the side.


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

Loevhagen said:


> The "Omega-style" buckle is probably best for those with smaller wrist when used on a standard strap. Why? Because the strap on the 12 o'clock end is much longer on an Omega strap designed to be used with that said clasp.
> 
> On normal straps (ca. 75mm to 80mm) on the short end - and normal/large wrists, the buckle will be placed not centered on the arm but to the side.


I have about a 7" (17.8cm) wrist I'll post a pic when it arrives.


----------



## Tairese7 (Feb 5, 2015)

Some more accuracy data points from my SPB143:
At time of purchase: +5s/day
After 2 months: +15s/day
After 4 months: +4s/day

I have no explanation but am happy with where it is now, and I've been wearing it the same way the whole time. (All day every weekday, rest at night, none on weekends)


----------



## sirep (Aug 28, 2019)

Tairese7 said:


> Some more accuracy data points from my SPB143:
> At time of purchase: +5s/day
> After 2 months: +15s/day
> After 4 months: +4s/day
> ...


That settled nicely. Mine was running about +4s/day as well until I smacked a door frame by accident. Now I'm running about -5s/day. Not bad, but I like them running fast, not slow.


----------



## kyuzo (Feb 27, 2013)

Received my SPB143 on the 24th of December. I gave it one month for the movement to settle in and started timing the watch regularly on the 20th of January. I became one watch person for the duration of the experiment wearing the watch during the day (working, but not only desk diving, sometimes driving around town as well). During the night the watch was resting in the crown up position.

I thought I would share the results after 23 days of regular measure.

+1.1 second per day by average.









My hypothesis is 6R35 was intended as an honest companion of a one watch person.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## 6_2_6_4 (Aug 21, 2020)

I sold my SPB 143 a few months ago and miss the watch. Did research and I’m a big fan of the watch design and dimensions, however I couldn’t get over the variance with time accuracy. I know it’s been beaten over the head but at the price point, the watch should have somewhat a more accuracy range. Anyhow, I’ve seen some people have great time accuracy range so that’s good.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

6_2_6_4 said:


> I sold my SPB 143 a few months ago and miss the watch. Did research and I'm a big fan of the watch design and dimensions, however I couldn't get over the variance with time accuracy. I know it's been beaten over the head but at the price point, the watch should have somewhat a more accuracy range. Anyhow, I've seen some people have great time accuracy range so that's good.


I have an SPB151 that had great variance for multiple positions, with only on wrist being the decent one. It was just out of spec, so returned it to Seiko. It's now averaging under 5spd (on wrist and 9 o'clock up) and I'm happy.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

I just realized some of the images in the Seiko catalog are the actual size of the watch, I tried it with my turtle as well.


----------



## kyuzo (Feb 27, 2013)

6_2_6_4 said:


> I sold my SPB 143 a few months ago and miss the watch. Did research and I'm a big fan of the watch design and dimensions, however I couldn't get over the variance with time accuracy. I know it's been beaten over the head but at the price point, the watch should have somewhat a more accuracy range. Anyhow, I've seen some people have great time accuracy range so that's good.


My SPB143 started in December at +25spd settling in after two weeks at +15spd. Both results were unacceptable, so I started reading comments here on WUS and testing variance in the resting position. 
When I started the test, I gave the watch full wound, set it at -30 seconds and stopped touching the crown after that.
You may want to give the watch some patience, time, and love, wearing it everyday for 8-10 hrs and resting it overnight in optimal position. I cannot promise the results will be as mine, but honestly I am impressed with my 6R35.


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

kyuzo said:


> My SPB143 started in December at +25spd settling in after two weeks at +15spd. Both results were unacceptable, so I started reading comments here on WUS and testing variance in the resting position.
> When I started the test, I gave the watch full wound, set it at -30 seconds and stopped touching the crown after that.
> You may want to give the watch some patience, time, and love, wearing it everyday for 8-10 hrs and resting it overnight in optimal position. I cannot promise the results will be as mine, but honestly I am impressed with my 6R35.


+15 spd fully wound dial up is well within spec for a 6R35. Seiko quotes -15 / +25 spd fully wound in the dial up position. If you buy a +$1,000 Seiko 6R35 watch that is +15 spd fully wound, dial up, it's well within what Seiko guarantees.

Nothing is claimed or guaranteed about positional accuracy. Swiss movements are way better for positional accuracy in my experience (I own both the Powermatic 80 and ETA 2892). I'll admit the Seiko movements are very durable, even if they have wildly variable positional accuracy.

Also why would you set the watch -30 spd when you're doing an accuracy test? Should always be set to the exact atomic clock to make sure no errors are made in your measurement.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Has anyone had success regulating their SPB14x themselves yet? Opening up that freakin caseback has been my biggest challenge which I have yet to overcome ! I had to take mine to Seiko SC to have it regulated.


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Anyone else have scratches between the lugs? I dont always wear the bracelet, now I don't want to take it off looking at them


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

The Watchgecko vintage tropic straps are just perfect in terms of beeing supple and comfotable. For normal watches, the QR spring bars are perfect to, but not for Seiko watches needing 1.1mm tip. In order to get rid of the wobble on the SPB143, this little adjustment works wonders.

Replacing QR-spring bars with Seiko fat spring bars in order to fit the SPB143.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

jam3s121 said:


> Anyone else have scratches between the lugs? I dont always wear the bracelet, now I don't want to take it off looking at them


Don't look in there 😆.
I've been using tape on the under side of the lugs.


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

Loevhagen said:


> The Watchgecko vintage tropic straps are just perfect in terms of beeing supple and comfotable. For normal watches, the QR spring bars are perfect to, but not for Seiko watches needing 1.1mm tip. In order to get rid of the wobble on the SPB143, this little adjustment works wonders.
> 
> Replacing QR-spring bars with Seiko fat spring bars in order to fit the SPB143.


Show us the watch with the red & orange straps!


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## aznsk8s87 (Feb 12, 2021)

Picked up an SPB149 about a month back. Having trouble finding some good straps that go with the unique blue/grey dial, seems harder to pair with straps than if I picked up grey. Any recommendations for a tropic strap?


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Kev161 said:


> Don't look in there 😆.
> I've been using tape on the under side of the lugs.


Its not underneath, its where the endlink meets the case. I wouldn't care if that part of the watch wasn't polished. Maybe I'll just brush that spot on both sides.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Loevhagen said:


> The Watchgecko vintage tropic straps are just perfect in terms of beeing supple and comfotable. For normal watches, the QR spring bars are perfect to, but not for Seiko watches needing 1.1mm tip. In order to get rid of the wobble on the SPB143, this little adjustment works wonders.
> 
> Replacing QR-spring bars with Seiko fat spring bars in order to fit the SPB143.


Does the strap fit the fatter Seiko spring bar without modification?


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

Loevhagen said:


>


I've got an orange Borealis Tropic on the way, going for the same look.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## scarab1st (Jan 26, 2018)

I haven't visited this thread in a while so I did some back-reading and I didn't notice any SPB145 posted. Among the other variants I'm looking to pair it with my 149 so I'm curious about the experience of 145 owners.


----------



## pmjl (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## JusteRand (Jan 11, 2021)

pmjl said:


> View attachment 15713042
> View attachment 15713043


Nice. I have this nato strap too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

aalin13 said:


> Does the strap fit the fatter Seiko spring bar without modification?


Yes, the following fat spring bars from Watchgecko fits if you add some water to the spring bar and the rubber strap hole - they slide straight in.


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

pmjl said:


> View attachment 15713042
> View attachment 15713043


Nice strap, is this a haveston model strap?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

jam3s121 said:


> Nice strap, is this a haveston model strap?


Looks like a Crown and Buckle version.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

scarab1st said:


> I haven't visited this thread in a while so I did some back-reading and I didn't notice any SPB145 posted. Among the other variants I'm looking to pair it with my 149 so I'm curious about the experience of 145 owners.


I posted some pictures, check page 246.


----------



## Shmatticus (Jan 31, 2021)

Has anyone taken one into water? Or is it taboo to take such a beautiful watch diving...


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

Shmatticus said:


> Has anyone taken one into water? ...


Good lord, no!


----------



## blitz89 (Feb 16, 2021)

My supplier from HK just sent me these  OEM bracelet for the SPB14x series  just hmu if anyone's interested


----------



## pmjl (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks. It's from MOOI straps.



jam3s121 said:


> Nice strap, is this a haveston model strap?


----------



## kyuzo (Feb 27, 2013)

mi6_ said:


> +15 spd fully wound dial up is well within spec for a 6R35. Seiko quotes -15 / +25 spd fully wound in the dial up position. If you buy a +$1,000 Seiko 6R35 watch that is +15 spd fully wound, dial up, it's well within what Seiko guarantees.


I'm glad you mentioned Seiko specs, no one did that for at least two pages. I hope it is understandable, that what is within Seiko specs might not overlap with what is acceptable to me.



mi6_ said:


> Nothing is claimed or guaranteed about positional accuracy. Swiss movements are way better for positional accuracy in my experience (I own both the Powermatic 80 and ETA 2892). I'll admit the Seiko movements are very durable, even if they have wildly variable positional accuracy.


Please let's not go into "ETA this, Seiko that". I have my share of experience with both, but here, in this thread, I share my experience with SPB143 which, timekeeping wise, exceeds expectations.



mi6_ said:


> Also why would you set the watch -30 spd when you're doing an accuracy test? Should always be set to the exact atomic clock to make sure no errors are made in your measurement.


Thank you for being curious about my experimental methodology. The reason behind setting the time at -30 seconds relative to the atomic clock (NOT -30spd!) was simple: I knew that the watch rather gains than loses time, so I set it so with the intention of stopping my measurement when the watch reaches +30 seconds relative to the atomic clock. After 28 days the watch is at +5 seconds.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Shmatticus said:


> Has anyone taken one into water? Or is it taboo to take such a beautiful watch diving...


I washed my hands with it on during the weekend and that led to my SPB143 now is at my local watchmaker for water damage ingress repair.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Loevhagen said:


> I washed my hands with it on during the weekend and that led to my SPB143 now is at my local watchmaker for water damage ingress repair.


Really? Was the crown screwed in? Why wouldn't you send it back to Seiko or the AD?


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Loevhagen said:


> I washed my hands with it on during the weekend and that led to my SPB143 now is at my local watchmaker for water damage ingress repair.


This is terrible! I've had mine in the shower several times, which is obviously nothing like a 200m dive. We should expect these watches to be as good as any other Seiko 200m watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

@jbg7474 and @Tanjecterly - I was just kidding, since @Shmatticus´ question sure must be a joke to.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Loevhagen said:


> @jbg7474 and @Tanjecterly - I was just kidding, since @Shmatticus´ question sure must be a joke to.


Ha ha, needed the [Sarcasm] indicator!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Here's the new SBDC139 limited edition...hate the new 3 o'clock lume trend 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

h_zee13 said:


> Here's the new SBDC139 limited edition...hate the new 3 o'clock lume trend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice! Is that dial silver or white?


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

FJR1971 said:


> nice! Is that dial silver or white?


Looks silver to me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shmatticus (Jan 31, 2021)

I'd take it diving 👀


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

my 147 has been in the pool several times... no issues at all

since it arrived in late Sept, I wear it 24/7 (except showers)... timekeeping has been a steady -3/-4 spd since day one, absolutely no deviation in almost 5 months... but time will tell


----------



## kyuzo (Feb 27, 2013)

h_zee13 said:


> Here's the new SBDC139 limited edition...hate the new 3 o'clock lume trend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww, Limited Edition #000001 out of 500000? Cool. Not bashing Seiko. Really, wishing them all well. But they might already have taken a notice, that people consider their marketing a little bit... repetitive?
Also, I am PARTIAL to both: cyclops and forced lume at 3 o'clock


----------



## j_dubble_u (Sep 5, 2019)

h_zee13 said:


> Here's the new SBDC139 limited edition...hate the new 3 o'clock lume trend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um...I think I need this. 
Ignoring the LE details for the moment, any other details to share? My googling skills are clearly not what they should be.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

j_dubble_u said:


> Um...I think I need this.
> Ignoring the LE details for the moment, any other details to share? My googling skills are clearly not what they should be.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Saw it in the Upcoming Seiko Models thread. No other info at the moment

I also love the colour scheme here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

andsan said:


> View attachment 15709817
> View attachment 15709818


Really nice top photo


----------



## Urymoto (Oct 19, 2013)

It


Shmatticus said:


> Has anyone taken one into water? Or is it taboo to take such a beautiful watch diving...


It's my seawater beater


----------



## Urymoto (Oct 19, 2013)

KoolKat said:


> Has anyone had success regulating their SPB14x themselves yet? Opening up that freakin caseback has been my biggest challenge which I have yet to overcome ! I had to take mine to Seiko SC to have it regulated.


I have. Slowed it down to -3/+4


----------



## blitz89 (Feb 16, 2021)

h_zee13 said:


> Saw it in the Upcoming Seiko Models thread. No other info at the moment
> 
> I also love the colour scheme here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think this is the SPB213. There's news about another one (SPB215) with brown bezel and brown dial like the new titanium shogun..


----------



## pmjl (Feb 6, 2014)

Hands down my favourite combo


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

I've been enjoying this watch on the bracelet so much lately that it's the first time I actually leave the house wearing it on something else. 
I've put it on this strap before but only for like 15 minutes.


----------



## j_dubble_u (Sep 5, 2019)

h_zee13 said:


> Saw it in the Upcoming Seiko Models thread. No other info at the moment
> 
> I also love the colour scheme here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Found this on the Seiko Japan site:



https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/special/products/en/prospex/sea



I notice that the prices are up (not surprised) for the non-LE model (SBDC129) so can only imagine what they're going to charge. I think we're crossing the US1,500 threshold...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Kev161 said:


> I've been enjoying this watch on the bracelet so much lately that it's the first time I actually leave the house wearing it on something else.
> I've put it on this strap before but only for like 15 minutes.
> View attachment 15716842


I agree, it feels really good on the bracelet, it's definitely my preferred way to wear it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Seiko has realised that its buyers are financially comfortable and generally price-insensitive, likely to be working from home, and frustrated at the idea of not being able to spend big on holidays, cars, annual club memberships, gym, grills and all the rest of it - they pour another merlot, and hit _F5_. Every manufacturer is steadily pushing up the price accordingly, and since people are happy to spend, I don't see this stopping.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

One-Seventy said:


> Seiko has realised that its buyers are financially comfortable and generally price-insensitive, likely to be working from home, and frustrated at the idea of not being able to spend big on holidays, cars, annual club memberships, gym, grills and all the rest of it - they pour another merlot, and hit _F5_. Every manufacturer is steadily pushing up the price accordingly, and since people are happy to spend, I don't see this stopping.


I think Seiko is following the rest of the watch industry in moving prices upward, totally agree. I'm not sure why we expect them to do anything different. I do think, however, that I've gotten my money's worth on this watch. It is an upgrade over the Sumo I had several years ago in just about every way.

I think the inflation that is happening in the watch industry is fascinating. It wasn't that long ago that a Submariner could be had for US$5k. I think people who have money to blow on things they don't need have a LOT more money to blow on things they don't need than they did a few years ago, while wages have remained roughly stagnant for people who don't have much extra. So inflation for expensive baubles has skyrocketed, while the price of milk and gasoline has stayed fairly steady.

Thankfully, for people like me, Seiko still makes good watches at the low end, where prices haven't changed much. And I'm glad they've expanded choices in the middle where prices have increased a little.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 15718524
> View attachment 15718525
> View attachment 15718526


Looks great on that mesh

What brand is it?


----------



## sirep (Aug 28, 2019)

jam3s121 said:


> Anyone else have scratches between the lugs? I dont always wear the bracelet, now I don't want to take it off looking at them


Yes, I have some scratches on the polished flat between the lugs from the end links.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## eomer (Oct 9, 2020)

What do you guys think about Spb143 case and bezel with spb185 dial? 

I think that would be killer


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

eomer said:


> What do you guys think about Spb143 case and bezel with spb185 dial?
> 
> I think that would be killer


Not bad...still prefer the SPB143 as it is but this is not bad, maybe thinner hour and minute hands would make it even better IMO.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

The beauty of the SPB143 is that all the markers on the dial and the hands all replicate each other (i.e. rectangles). The design is so coherent that the SPB14x really stands out in a - do I dare to say - sometime a psychedelic design language from Seiko (i.e. circles+triangles+rectangles+whatever in the same watch).

My vote for having another dial then the original in the SPB143 is a big; "NO!".


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

Loevhagen said:


> The beauty of the SPB143 is that all the markers on the dial and the hands all replicate each other (i.e. rectangles). The design is so coherent that the SPB14x really stands out in a - do I dare to say - sometime a psychedelic design language from Seiko (i.e. circles+triangles+rectangles+whatever in the same watch).
> 
> My vote for having another dial then the original in the SPB143 is a big; "NO!".


This is why I wouldn't change the SPB14x, it has the style of hour markers and hand set I've been wanting from Seiko in a more "affordable" package compared to the SLA 62MAS series.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Looks great on that mesh
> 
> What brand is it?


Thanks mate, much appriciated


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

I think the circle dials dress the watch down a lot. It looks better with the current indices.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

"Holy Diver" is a song by Dio. Here's a Dirty Diver that sings to me.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Strap Saturday = Bananas.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Crown & Buckle Supreme NATO, very nice!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

147 today


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Loevhagen said:


> Strap Saturday = Bananas.
> 
> View attachment 15722651


Admit it. Once your shipment of colorful Tropics arrived, you had to go out and buy a new wardrobe to match, LOL!

😂😂😂

Looks great!


----------



## aznsk8s87 (Feb 12, 2021)

C&B Chevron here. Any good recommendations for a rubber strap for this watch other than the included one?


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

aznsk8s87 said:


> View attachment 15723500
> C&B Chevron here. Any good recommendations for a rubber strap for this watch other than the included one?


I like the Bonetto Cinturini strap, but it requires skinny-fat spring bars to work.


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

aznsk8s87 said:


> View attachment 15723500
> C&B Chevron here. Any good recommendations for a rubber strap for this watch other than the included one?


What do you want to pay? I own an Uncle Seiko Tropic, a Synchron Tropic, an Uncle Seiko Waffle, a couple of Barton Elite Silicones (GREAT looking and _very_ affordable), some Borealis Isofrane clones, etc. By far, the best looking strap I own is the Hirsch Accent. looks like it should be OEM for this watch. Damn sexy! But not cheap. The only drawback is that it comes on quick release, standard springbars. Have a look...


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

broonzbane said:


> What do you want to pay? I own an Uncle Seiko Tropic, a Synchron Tropic, an Uncle Seiko Waffle, a couple of Barton Elite Silicones (GREAT looking and _very_ affordable), some Borealis Isofrane clones, etc. By far, the best looking strap I own is the Hirsch Accent. looks like it should be OEM for this watch. Damn sexy! But not cheap. The only drawback is that it comes on quick release, standard springbars. Have a look...
> View attachment 15723668


Any chance you have any pics of the 143 with the Borealis Isofrane style strap? I've got the Borealis tropic knockoff and love the rubber they use. I'm interested in their Isofrane, but haven't seen any pics on a 14x.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

creepy ross said:


> Any chance you have any pics of the 143 with the Borealis Isofrane style strap? I've got the Borealis tropic knockoff and love the rubber they use. I'm interested in their Isofrane, but haven't seen any pics on a 14x.


I'll take a shot tomorrow.

TBH, it's not a good look. My strap is 22mm notched (poorly) to fit the 143, so it's too wide right off the bat. The lack of any taper also makes the strap look awkward on this watch, and the buckle is just WAY out of proportion.

Borealis' rubber compound is indeed very, very nice. The Hirsch is better. Genuine caouthouc rubber, with a lustrous sheen. Very soft and pliable. Very comfortable. Also pricey. I wouldn't own this strap were it not for reward dollars from my credit card...


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

broonzbane said:


> I'll take a shot tomorrow.
> 
> TBH, it's not a good look. My strap is 22mm notched (poorly) to fit the 143, so it's too wide right off the bat. The lack of any taper also makes the strap look awkward on this watch, and the buckle is just WAY out of proportion.
> 
> Borealis' rubber compound is indeed very, very nice. The Hirsch is better. Genuine caouthouc rubber, with a lustrous sheen. Very soft and pliable. Very comfortable. Also pricey. I wouldn't own this strap were it not for reward dollars from my credit card...


If you don't have a 20mm, that's ok, you don't have to take the pic, wouldn't give me a true representation of what to expect. Thanks though. Not sure I care for the non-taper of the isofrane.

I do like the Hirsch rubber, I have a Pure. It's at least a decade old though, put it on my 143 today, didn't really care for it.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

broonzbane said:


> What do you want to pay? I own an Uncle Seiko Tropic, a Synchron Tropic, an Uncle Seiko Waffle, a couple of Barton Elite Silicones (GREAT looking and _very_ affordable), some Borealis Isofrane clones, etc. By far, the best looking strap I own is the Hirsch Accent. looks like it should be OEM for this watch. Damn sexy! But not cheap. The only drawback is that it comes on quick release, standard springbars. Have a look...
> View attachment 15723668


Looks great on that strap. I usually remove the quick-release spring bars with some pliers. I just pop off the handle. I rather use some decent bars with the correct tips and often the quick-release variety are smaller at the tip.

Have you seen the San Martin of the strap? It's much more affordable at $32 (plus shipping I assume). The material is FKM.


----------



## aznsk8s87 (Feb 12, 2021)

broonzbane said:


> What do you want to pay? I own an Uncle Seiko Tropic, a Synchron Tropic, an Uncle Seiko Waffle, a couple of Barton Elite Silicones (GREAT looking and _very_ affordable), some Borealis Isofrane clones, etc. By far, the best looking strap I own is the Hirsch Accent. looks like it should be OEM for this watch. Damn sexy! But not cheap. The only drawback is that it comes on quick release, standard springbars. Have a look...


more just looking for a good blue to match the dial... i really like tropic straps but not sure how well the blue matches. Or maybe I should just go with the anthracite version?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

aznsk8s87 said:


> Picked up an SPB149 about a month back. Having trouble finding some good straps that go with the unique blue/grey dial, seems harder to pair with straps than if I picked up grey. Any recommendations for a tropic strap?


These are aliexpress tropics.....about $9
Will need skinny fat bars to replace the thin spring bars included.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> These are aliexpress tropics.....about $9
> Will need skinny fat bars to replace the thin spring bars included.


These look really nice! Are they? 
I have one on the way and wanted to try it out before I bought other colors.

I know it's been discussed but I still don't get the "skinny fat bar " issue.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Techme said:


> Looks great on that strap. I usually remove the quick-release spring bars with some pliers. I just pop off the handle. I rather use some decent bars with the correct tips and often the quick-release variety are smaller at the tip.
> 
> Have you seen the San Martin of the strap? It's much more affordable at $32 (plus shipping I assume). The material is FKM.
> 
> View attachment 15723881


I saw these on Aliexpress and can't find them anymore. If anything's a decent alternative to caoutchouc rubber, it's FKM or vulcanized. Got a link?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

FJR1971 said:


> These look really nice! Are they?
> I have one on the way and wanted to try it out before I bought other colors.
> 
> I know it's been discussed but I still don't get the "skinny fat bar " issue.


The straps are good. Very good for the $. I have an actual TROPIC brand strap and its better but also 8x the price. The aliexpress strap is 80% as good for 20% the cost.

Skinny Fat bars. Thinner diameter to fit into straps that were not designed for the larger OEM Seiko spring bars BUT still have the larger diameter tips to fit into the spring bar holes without excess movement.

Qucik video to explain


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> The straps are good. Very good for the $. I have an actual TROPIC brand strap and its better but also 8x the price. The aliexpress strap is 80% as good for 20% the cost.
> 
> Skinny Fat bars. Thinner diameter to fit into straps that were not designed for the larger OEM Seiko spring bars BUT still have the larger diameter tips to fit into the spring bar holes without excess movement.
> 
> Qucik video to explain


Thank you! Your pics and response are enough for me to place an order for some more colors while my first one is in transit.

On the spring bars...I guess it's all about excess movement and not so much skinny tips can fall out? I'll have to try it. I just didn't think a looser fit would be an issue with a strap as it would be with a bracelet.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

FJR1971 said:


> Thank you! Your pics and response are enough for me to place an order for some more colors while my first one is in transit.
> 
> On the spring bars...I guess it's all about excess movement and not so much skinny tips can fall out? I'll have to try it. I just didn't think a looser fit would be an issue with a strap as it would be with a bracelet.


I've personally never had a failure BUT plenty of times looked at the cheap spring bars included with some straps and have felt less than confident. The prudent thing to do would be to have a good set of 20/22mm spring bars (fat or not) around to replace the poor quality ones that inevitably show up with some watches and straps. I should take my own advice!


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

What are some of the shortest rubber straps out there? I own 2 Uncle Seiko's GL831 22mm short version but he doesn't offer a 20mm short version. Is there something out there that doesn't involve an exacto knife and sanding?
Here are some pictures to show what I'm dealing with:
OEM strap next to US GL831 22mm (short)









OEM strap on my 6.25" wrist









US GL831 (short 74mm x 124mm). The other one in olive drab color is a bit shorter than this one, I have to use a different hole on that one.









Even though I enjoy wearing my SPB143 on the bracelet and a C&B Chevron to switch it up, I would also like to wear it on a rubber strap without a long tail.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Kev161 said:


> What are some of the shortest rubber straps out there? I own 2 Uncle Seiko's GL831 22mm short version but he doesn't offer a 20mm short version. Is there something out there that doesn't involve an exacto knife and sanding?
> Here are some pictures to show what I'm dealing with:
> OEM strap next to US GL831 22mm (short)
> View attachment 15724406
> ...


Barton elite silicon comes in a choice of standard (short) or long.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

@Kev161 - Problem solved: ZULUDIVER 400 (MKII) Italian Rubber Divers Watch Strap


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Kev161 said:


> What are some of the shortest rubber straps out there? I own 2 Uncle Seiko's GL831 22mm short version but he doesn't offer a 20mm short version. Is there something out there that doesn't involve an exacto knife and sanding?
> Here are some pictures to show what I'm dealing with:
> OEM strap next to US GL831 22mm (short)
> View attachment 15724406
> ...


My wrist is about 6.5". I've got the US GL 22mm short and the regular 20mm. I didn't realise (or rather forgot) the 20mm was longer until measuring it recently. I'd say you'll probably be fine with it. Here's a photo of it fitted to my SPB151 on 4th adjustment hole. This position is pretty snug on my wrist (so tail of the strap is as long as it will get). Most often I have it adjusted to this or the 5th hole. Hope this helps!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

I've picked up a bunch of rubber straps for my 143 (and the 149 I used to have), since I didn't want to wear the OEM bracelet (which I eventually sold). I'll post pics later when I'm home, but for now, here are my thoughts.

The Synchron Tropic is 100% comfortable for me, but one potential drawback is the abrupt way the tropic pattern ends, with the flat, smooth end of the strap at the end that joins the watch. It bothers some, doesn't bother me. Great taper, comfort, and vanilla smell. It takes 2mm spring bars, so slim fats are necessary for use on the 143. The big drawback is the price, as they're rather expensive, at $79.

The Uncle Seiko version of the tropic is fine, but doesn't feel nearly as soft as the Synchron version. The hole placement on it doesn't lead to a comfortable a fit for me when it's mounted on the 143 - it's either too tight or too loose. The taper is fine, the look is fine, and the price is excellent. It comes with spring bars that fit Seiko divers, which is a nice touch. I wish I could find a comfy fit for this strap, because it's otherwise solid.

The Zuludiver FKM rubber straps from WatchGecko are super comfortable and they're very reasonably priced. They come with quick release spring bars that can be easily removed and the Seiko OEM fatties can easily be pushed in to replace them. The problem I have with them is that the 20mm versions, when mounted on my 143, don't seem to be a full 20mm, and you can see spring bar between the strap and the lug.

(As an aside, I had the same problem on a 22mm Zuludiver FKM tropic version I picked up in a last-ditch effort to find a strap to help me bond with a king turtle I never took a liking to. The spring bars were visible, so it failed on that front for me and I'm sending the 22mm version back.)

One upside of the Zuludivers in 20mm _NOT_ being a full 20mm is that I installed the red one on my SLA033, which has 19mm lug width. Bonus, as it's not terribly easy to find 19mm rubber straps. I also picked up other colors, so switching them around will be fun for the summer.










I didn't buy it for the 143, but had a Hirsch natural rubber strap from Holben's on hand in the watch box in green. It's smooth in texture, soft, and I can get a perfect fit. The color looks great on the 143, IMO. It takes spring bars up to 2mm, so slim fats are necessary, as the OEM won't fit. That strap may be my favorite on the 143 for now.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

FJR1971 said:


> Barton elite silicon comes in a choice of standard (short) or long.


I've checked Barton's website before but didn't realized those straps came with both lengths maybe because I was looking for leather straps at the time.


Loevhagen said:


> @Kev161 - Problem solved: ZULUDIVER 400 (MKII) Italian Rubber Divers Watch Strap


Does it need the skinny fat spring bars to fit properly or will it take the OEM?


konners said:


> My wrist is about 6.5". I've got the US GL 22mm short and the regular 20mm. I didn't realise (or rather forgot) the 20mm was longer until measuring it recently. I'd say you'll probably be fine with it. Here's a photo of it fitted to my SPB151 on 4th adjustment hole. This position is pretty snug on my wrist (so tail of the strap is as long as it will get). Most often I have it adjusted to this or the 5th hole. Hope this helps!











Here're the 22mm short on my wrist, 4th hole while the black one I wear on the 3rd hole and I've tried them both on different watches to see if the L2L had anything to do with it. 8mm doesn't seem like much but I would like something even shorter than this.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

For starters big fan of the 143 on rubber.

I like the two below for comfort, style match, and ability to fill the lug space.

Scurfa rubber


















FKM Rubber. This one is from Nodus 
but I believe the same strap can be had elsewhere such as watch gecko where it is called the Zulu diver zennor


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

What can I say, other than my wrist has never ever felt this way with any Seiko before. The design is just 100%.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

boatswain said:


> For starters big fan of the 143 on rubber.
> 
> I like the two below for comfort, style match, and ability to fill the lug space.
> 
> ...


The Scurfa is definitely a solid choice: good looks and comfort, with closely-spaced buckle holes for a custom fit. The big drawback for me is the lack of any taper to the strap. To me, it looks somewhat out of place on the 143, which is why it doesn't get much wrist time on my watch...

If it tapered down to 18mm at the ends, it would look SO much better!

Your mileage may vary...?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

broonzbane said:


> I saw these on Aliexpress and can't find them anymore. If anything's a decent alternative to caoutchouc rubber, it's FKM or vulcanized. Got a link?


The words 'San Martin' in the last paragraph are hyperlinked.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

FJR1971 said:


> Thank you! Your pics and response are enough for me to place an order for some more colors while my first one is in transit.
> 
> On the spring bars...I guess it's all about excess movement and not so much skinny tips can fall out? I'll have to try it. I just didn't think a looser fit would be an issue with a strap as it would be with a bracelet.


I've noticed some surface rust on the quick release spring bars I got on an Aliexpress watch. Considering many other strap sellers sell exactly the same product, I'd consider upgrading. I only use quality spring bars with the correct tips for peace of mind. It's like car tires - I wouldn't put chinese economy tyres on a performance car.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Techme said:


> The words 'San Martin' in the last paragraph are hyperlinked.
> 
> Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


How'd I miss that? Thanks!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

broonzbane said:


> How'd I miss that? Thanks!


We are so used to linked words in forums being monetized. Vigilink for example.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Here are a few shots of the WatchGecko FKM tropics showing the spring bars peeking out from the side.

Not terribly impressed with the fit of these straps on the 143, but the colors are awesome with it.

Then I got to playing with strap combos and could have gone on all night...this watch looks great on pretty much anything!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I've picked up a bunch of rubber straps for my 143 (and the 149 I used to have), since I didn't want to wear the OEM bracelet (which I eventually sold). I'll post pics later when I'm home, but for now, here are my thoughts.
> 
> The Synchron Tropic is 100% comfortable for me, but one potential drawback is the abrupt way the tropic pattern ends, with the flat, smooth end of the strap at the end that joins the watch. It bothers some, doesn't bother me. Great taper, comfort, and vanilla smell. It takes 2mm spring bars, so slim fats are necessary for use on the 143. The big drawback is the price, as they're rather expensive, at $79.
> 
> ...


That little tidbit about the tropics running a little narrow is very appreciated. Been wanting one for my SLA017 but finding 19mm options is not easy. I don't get a good for from US tropics and I had the original compound that was not nice.

do their waffles run narrow too?


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> That little tidbit about the tropics running a little narrow is very appreciated. Been wanting one for my SLA017 but finding 19mm options is not easy. I don't get a good for from US tropics and I had the original compound that was not nice.
> 
> do their waffles run narrow too?


My pleasure...it's a happy accident in the sense that it gives you a bunch of color options that will work on the very versatile and beautiful sla017! I'm looking forward to tossing the yellow one on my Willard when the weather gets nicer.

I've not tried their waffles, so I'm not sure how they run, fit-wise.


----------



## Paulgraham (Feb 18, 2021)

Loevhagen said:


> "Holy Diver" is a song by Dio. Here's a Dirty Diver that sings to me.
> 
> View attachment 15722541


Nice


----------



## blitz89 (Feb 16, 2021)

Hey guys, got a message from Strapcode and their bracelets for the 63/6RMAS are now available 









Seiko 63MAS (SPB143 - SPB149)


For Seiko Mods, solid 316L stainless steel units plus highlighted 3D effect curved solid end pieces was designed to fit Seiko 63Mas 40.5mm models SPB143, SPB145, SPB147, SPB149, SBDC101, SBDC103, SBDC105, SBDC107, the interpretations of Seiko's First 62MAS models. These well-built replacement...




www.strapcode.com


----------



## Tairese7 (Feb 5, 2015)

blitz89 said:


> Hey guys, got a message from Strapcode and their bracelets for the 63/6RMAS are now available
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the note! Pics don't look like the bracelet is color-matched to Diashield though.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

blitz89 said:


> Hey guys, got a message from Strapcode and their bracelets for the 63/6RMAS are now available
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tairese7 said:


> Thanks for the note! Pics don't look like the bracelet is color-matched to Diashield though.


Yeah that doesn't look good at all










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

That is a no-go for me. Nice try by Strapcode - aka close, but no cigar.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

@MickCollins1916 - Be aware that the lug width of the SPB14x seems to be 20,4mm and not 20,0mm. The original metal bracelet also has some play on the SPB14x-series.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Loevhagen said:


> @MickCollins1916 - Be aware that the lug width of the SPB14x seems to be 20,4mm and not 20,0mm. The original metal bracelet also has some play on the SPB14x-series.


@Loevhagen Interesting...I may stand corrected about the straps then! I noticed the same issue on the SRPE05 turtle with the 22mm FKM tropic I ordered (I.e. a gap showing spring bars). I wonder whether a generous lug width measurement is a Seiko thing rather than an issue with the straps themselves. Thanks for pointing this out.

It's odd, however, that I don't seem to find this sort of gap with other 20mm straps, like the Synchron Tropic, etc, when installed on the SPB143. The 143 is not without numerous strap options, so that remains good news.

Regardless, the WatchGecko version is very comfortable on the wrist and the red one looks and fits great on my SLA033 Willard, so it's a keeper for me.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

Loevhagen said:


> That is a no-go for me. Nice try by Strapcode - aka close, but no cigar.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Will stick to the rubber straps.

Now - coffee time.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

On leather


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

Every time i look at my watch all i can see is the horribly misaligned date.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Times_end said:


> Every time i look at my watch all i can see is the horribly misaligned date.


It's bad? Can we see a pic?


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Those strapcode bracelets don't suit the Steel on the watch at all.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Ryan1881 said:


> Those strapcode bracelets don't suit the Steel on the watch at all.


So why would they make this bracelet if the match is so bad? Surely they aren't fools. Maybe it's not as bad in real life as the photos make it out to be?

But it seems that it's rarely better in real life than in the photo


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

They're counting on you to only look at your watch to tell the time or to shake your wrist and squint.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Loevhagen said:


> Will stick to the rubber straps.
> 
> Now - coffee time.
> 
> View attachment 15726715


That picture is awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

drmdwebb said:


> So why would they make this bracelet if the match is so bad? Surely they aren't fools. Maybe it's not as bad in real life as the photos make it out to be?
> 
> But it seems that it's rarely better in real life than in the photo


Because it was fairly cheap and easy for them to make new endlinks for their existing bracelets?

(Yeah, I'm salty they don't sell endlinks separately.)


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Starting the day with 149,


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Techme said:


> Looks great on that strap. I usually remove the quick-release spring bars with some pliers. I just pop off the handle. I rather use some decent bars with the correct tips and often the quick-release variety are smaller at the tip.
> 
> Have you seen the San Martin of the strap? It's much more affordable at $32 (plus shipping I assume). The material is FKM.
> 
> View attachment 15723881


Are you able to open their website? I haven't been able to access their site since the day you posted this...


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Loevhagen said:


> @MickCollins1916 - Be aware that the lug width of the SPB14x seems to be 20,4mm and not 20,0mm. The original metal bracelet also has some play on the SPB14x-series.


Emh... not mine. 20mm on the nose. If anything.










Loose fitting endinks are the result of end pieces too small, unless Seiko is making SPBs with variable lug widths


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

broonzbane said:


> Are you able to open their website? I haven't been able to access their site since the day you posted this...


Weirdly, I tried it too this morning to no avail. It's definitely not a new or scam site. Try to google 'san martin watches' and you might get the site.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

h_zee13 said:


> Yeah that doesn't look good at all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

acadian said:


> View attachment 15730588


Where did you get the bond strap from? Looks a good one


----------



## Neyra (Dec 27, 2020)

Hi guys,

thought I'd drop my 143 on a B&R waffle here:


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Neyra said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> thought I'd drop my 143 on a B&R waffle here:
> 
> View attachment 15730667


Sorry B&R? I'm slow at the moment... cheers


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

redhed18 said:


> Sorry B&R? I'm slow at the moment... cheers











B & R Bands LLC


Instantly transform the look of your watch with B & R Bands collections of quality leather & nylon Watch Bands in classic and vintage designs!!!



www.bandrbands.com


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

JayQ said:


> Where did you get the bond strap from? Looks a good one


it's been so long sine I've gotten that NATO I cannot really remember. Judging by the buckle it's probably an old ToxicNATOs.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Introducing: The Seiko Prospex 140th Anniversary Limited Edition SPB213 (Live Pics & Pricing)


(James emits a low whistle).




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

These are looking better and better


----------



## Neyra (Dec 27, 2020)

redhed18 said:


> Sorry B&R? I'm slow at the moment... cheers


Yeah they're a US based strap company I found online. The strap had to be shipped halfway the globe, so the shipping fee was steep, but the waffle strap looked the best from all options by far. I really wanted that SLA017 waffle look. I think I succeeded.


----------



## glam1 (Jan 15, 2020)

Neyra said:


> Yeah they're a US based strap company I found online. The strap had to be shipped halfway the globe, so the shipping fee was steep, but the waffle strap looked the best from all options by far. I really wanted that SLA017 waffle look. I think I succeeded.


Hey Neyra
I have several waffle straps but they all attract and hold on to dust like crazy.
How does the B&R fare with dust attraction?
Thanks


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Introducing: The Seiko Prospex 140th Anniversary Limited Edition SPB213 (Live Pics & Pricing)
> 
> 
> (James emits a low whistle).
> ...


Looks pretty uninspiring in most of the pictures, but that wrist shot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

B1ff_77 said:


> Looks pretty uninspiring in most of the pictures, but that wrist shot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like the bezel is a similar color to the SPB/SBDC 053 which was the best part of that watch.


----------



## Neyra (Dec 27, 2020)

glam1 said:


> Hey Neyra
> I have several waffle straps but they all attract and hold on to dust like crazy.
> How does the B&R fare with dust attraction?
> Thanks


My experience (and also the person who made a review in this strap) was that it attracts less dust than most others. I don't know if you can see it on my picture. 
I'm very happy with this strap. I must say I did cut it short with a box knife because it is (understandably) too long for my 6,5 inch wrist.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Introducing: The Seiko Prospex 140th Anniversary Limited Edition SPB213 (Live Pics & Pricing)
> 
> 
> (James emits a low whistle).
> ...


Wow, really lovely

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

The Seiko sure is a lovely "Submariner".


----------



## Styles Bitchley (Jun 13, 2018)

Loevhagen said:


> The Seiko sure is a lovely "Submariner".


Try putting it next to a four digit Sub or SD and you'll really see it!


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

gshock626 said:


>


These photos were so good I had to look at this model several times the other day. Haven't purchased myself yet but feel it is coming.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Appreciate it Brent! These are absolutely fantastic. I personally think it's one of the best Seiko diver releases in recent years 



Brent L. Miller said:


> These photos were so good I had to look at this model several times the other day. Haven't purchased myself yet but feel it is coming.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Loevhagen said:


> The Seiko sure is a lovely "Submariner".


An extremely accurate one albeit - pun intended lol

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## sadseiko (Feb 26, 2021)

Anyone care to validate if this 143 has a new dial? Based on lume to the right of the date, date window not beveled - I was concerned this was a fake when I received it today, but given the similarity to the 213 lume and window, it might just be an update? I can't find any pics anywhere to confirm, other than the similarity to the new announcement.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

sadseiko said:


> Anyone care to validate if this 143 has a new dial? Based on lume to the right of the date, date window not beveled - I was concerned this was a fake when I received it today, but given the similarity to the 213 lume and window, it might just be an update? I can't find any pics anywhere to confirm, other than the similarity to the new announcement.
> 
> View attachment 15733138


 Wait . . . WHAT?!?

Straight outta left field! I've seen no mention of a change in the dial, yet here I am looking at a different dial on the 143!

Looks correct. The bezel? Yes. The handset? Yes. The case and bracelet too, from what I can see.

But that dial! NOT correct! Or is it NEWLY correct? Surely we'll see more of these on this forum if that's the case...

I'd suggest you contact the seller and get a definitive answer...


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

sadseiko said:


> Anyone care to validate if this 143 has a new dial? Based on lume to the right of the date, date window not beveled - I was concerned this was a fake when I received it today, but given the similarity to the 213 lume and window, it might just be an update? I can't find any pics anywhere to confirm, other than the similarity to the new announcement.
> 
> View attachment 15733138


I saw the additional pics in the other thread and no way is it fake. Based on the most recent releases this week I think you have something we will be seeing more of. 
I guess we call this v1.1 or some other dial variant?


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

sadseiko said:


> Anyone care to validate if this 143 has a new dial? Based on lume to the right of the date, date window not beveled - I was concerned this was a fake when I received it today, but given the similarity to the 213 lume and window, it might just be an update? I can't find any pics anywhere to confirm, other than the similarity to the new announcement.
> 
> View attachment 15733138


It's worth noting that in the new release thread, discussion about the 3 o'clock lume pip on the new limited edition white dial version of this release divulged that ISO 6425 dive watch certification standards have been updated to require luminous markers at each hour. Perhaps Seiko is indeed updating the dial to keep the watch compliant with the new standards...

I believe it's absolutely genuine. If so, you are among the first in the US to possess one.


----------



## scarab1st (Jan 26, 2018)

I haven't worn a mechanical watch for more than a month (got "distracted" by Casio F91 and G-Shock squares) so I picked up this bad boy this morning. It might take a while before I get used to its bulk and chunkiness (in a good way) compared to the ones I've been wearing the past month. I can't believe how much I missed this.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

FJR1971 said:


> I saw the additional pics in the other thread and no way is it fake. Based on the most recent releases this week I think you have something we will be seeing more of.
> I guess we call this v1.1 or some other dial variant?


Wait, does this mean those of us with v1.0 actually ended up with a limited edition by accident?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

jbg7474 said:


> Wait, does this mean those of us with v1.0 actually ended up with a limited edition by accident?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who knows? Great question. Not that ISO certification matters to me, as I'm not a diver, but I would nonetheless be disappointed to learn that the pip-less SPB14X's were not compliant with revised dive watch standards requiring illumination at each hour when they were manufactured. Speculation on this matter in the new release thread posts on the SPB213 suggests that the 14X's are grandfathered under the old standards.

I prefer it without the additional lume anyway, and believe that due to their now (presumed) limited availability, resale value will gradually increase along with their gradual increase in rarity. Once stock is depleted, value will rise more significantly. At least that's the way I see it...


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Galaga said:


>


Now all we need is someone with mad Photoshop skillz to show us what an orange sunburst dial looks like on this beauty!


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

broonzbane said:


> Now all we need is someone with mad Photoshop skillz to show us what an orange sunburst dial looks like on this beauty!


Below average Photoshop skillz .


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

I prefer the 1.0 release of the SPB14x. The 1.1 looks a tad cheap without the beveled date window - especially very visible on the white dial.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

ISOfrane on the SPB143 works - and a diver with vanilla scent is just so (insert word here9.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

broonzbane said:


> ...believe that due to their now (presumed) limited availability, _resale value will gradually increase _along with their gradual increase in rarity. Once stock is depleted, value will rise more significantly. At least that's the way I see it...


Well, that _is _the most important thing. Specs schmecs!


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

One-Seventy said:


> Well, that _is _the most important thing. Specs schmecs!


In 20 years there will be people who complain about sending in their SPB143 for service and getting their watch back with the v1.1 dial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Kev161 said:


> Below average Photoshop skillz .
> 
> View attachment 15733420


Uhhhh...
Maybe not! 🙂


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

I think Seiko knows they have done well with this design and we will see many more color/ limited editions.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

ISOfrane, sun, Seiko, cigar and beer.


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

Didn't notice till you brought this up...that means those gotten the "v1.0" dial is now now a "discontinued limited release" then 

Probably just me but I dig the simpler dial without the 3 o'clock pip...



sadseiko said:


> Anyone care to validate if this 143 has a new dial? Based on lume to the right of the date, date window not beveled - I was concerned this was a fake when I received it today, but given the similarity to the 213 lume and window, it might just be an update? I can't find any pics anywhere to confirm, other than the similarity to the new announcement.
> 
> View attachment 15733138


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

3 divers. Funny how the "boring" SPB143 can compete with more "exciting" watches since it de facto is a real strap monster.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Loevhagen said:


> 3 divers. Funny how the "boring" SPB143 can compete with more "exciting" watches since it de facto is a real strap monster.


Not sure what I like more: your pics, or the watches. Awesome stuff!


----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)

Mine on an Uncle Seiko GL831 "Irezumi" strap.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today 149 on rubber


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

Loevhagen said:


> ISOfrane, sun, Seiko, cigar and beer.


Damn, that's a great combo. Love the yellow!


----------



## hoppypens (Jul 4, 2019)

Haveston strap on the SPB147 - I think we have a good match here!!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Just rejoined the club.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

hoppypens said:


> Haveston strap on the SPB147 - I think we have a good match here!!
> View attachment 15735106


Sure do


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

New arrival:


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

The white dial is slowly growing on me. I should stop checking on this site...



Galaga said:


>


----------



## JusteRand (Jan 11, 2021)

sadseiko said:


> Anyone care to validate if this 143 has a new dial? Based on lume to the right of the date, date window not beveled - I was concerned this was a fake when I received it today, but given the similarity to the 213 lume and window, it might just be an update? I can't find any pics anywhere to confirm, other than the similarity to the new announcement.
> 
> View attachment 15733138


The old one will be collector's item then 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

SPB147


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> SPB147


Great shot!


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> SPB147


This looks great. Which one did you have before this? I have the 143 but love the 147 and have had thoughts of making a switch. The 143 is such a versatile watch though the sunburst grey is a unique color itself.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jeffing said:


> The white dial is slowly growing on me. I should stop checking on this site...


Me too.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> SPB147


Top shelf.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ryan850 said:


> This looks great. Which one did you have before this? I have the 143 but love the 147 and have had thoughts of making a switch. The 143 is such a versatile watch though the sunburst grey is a unique color itself.


I had the 149 LE Model. Great watch that at the time was redundant in my collection. the 143 is awesome too but I have the SLA017. I've since sold a ton of watches off and this 147 felt like a good addition for me.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

So I've had the SPB149 a couple of days now. Not really a review (I'm not qualified), but a couple of observations:

1. The bracelet is quite nice. Why can't it have a micro-adjustment-slide thing? It is a diver's watch, after all! Even my IWC chronograph bracelet has such an adjustment, which I love very much.

2. It was running 10-12 seconds/day fast. So I decided to regulate it to slow it down. The caseback was installed at some completely unreasonable torque--it was extraordinarily difficult to remove and I had to exert a very large force to get it loose. What the heck? I've opened many watches to regulate, many straight from the factory, and never had to exert anywhere near that amount of force to get one open. It's only 200m of water resistance--it's not going to the Marianas Trench.

3. The date dial is slightly mis-aligned--closer to the top than the bottom . Not a big deal, but not perfect either:










4. The bezel pip is not perfectly aligned. It is Seiko, after all. (Pictures as straight on as I could get it).










5. The dial is very legible in many different lighting situations.

6. It looks great on the wrist with the bracelet.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

All in all, it's a very nice piece. But, I must say, for $1300+ (or whatever the street price is), it's a little disappointing in the quality department in a couple of areas.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> I had the 149 LE Model. Great watch that at the time was redundant in my collection. the 143 is awesome too but I have the SLA017. I've since sold a ton of watches off and this 147 felt like a good addition for me.


How does the 147 compare to the sla in terms of dial and color? Do you prefer one over the other, excluding the quality differences.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ryan850 said:


> How does the 147 compare to the sla in terms of dial and color? Do you prefer one over the other, excluding the quality differences.


not really a fair comparison.

SLA = Anthracite sunburst grey
SPB = Matte Coppery Brown

SLA = Steel applied markers with white lume
SPB = Gilt Applied markers with aged lume color

SLA = More dramatically domed sapphire with awesome distortion at the edges and off axis viewing. Very warm glass tone that doesnt smudge easily. 
SPB = Subtle domed sapphire wtih very little distortion and colder glass tone that gets smudges on there constantly.

The dial of the SLA just pops in realy life so much more than the SPB. The handset and metals indices surrounds are Zaratsu polished so they shine like nothing else. The cases are similar but there is a sharpness (precision) to the SLA case that the SPB misses.

But I do enjoy the warmer look of the SPB. The brown, gilt, and patina lume is such a solid combo. Looks good with a lot of different straps too. Its a nice change of pace. If I had to pick one the SLA is always my choice but the SPB is a great watch and I enjoy it a lot. Right now I only have 3 watches left after the purge. SLA, Tuna, & SPB. I am waiting on the GS Spring to make a foursome. Hopefully it is indicative of hwo much I like the SPB that it would make the cut to be in the small collection even when I already have the SLA.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

drmdwebb said:


> 2. It was running 10-12 seconds/day fast. So I decided to regulate it to slow it down. The caseback was installed at some completely unreasonable torque--it was extraordinarily difficult to remove and I had to exert a very large force to get it loose. What the heck? I've opened many watches to regulate, many straight from the factory, and never had to exert anywhere near that amount of force to get one open. It's only 200m of water resistance--it's not going to the Marianas Trench.


May I ask what tool did you use to remove that caseback? A picture would be nice. Ta.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> not really a fair comparison.
> 
> SLA = Anthracite sunburst grey
> SPB = Matte Coppery Brown
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Gives a good explanation for the 147. I really like the sunburst grey but from pictures, the 147 has such a great combo with the gilt and mocha dial. I'd love to try one out next to my 143 and see which I like better.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

KoolKat said:


> May I ask what tool did you use to remove that caseback? A picture would be nice. Ta.


Well, I'm embarrassed to show you because I bought super cheap tools to do this sort of thing. If/when I know I'll be working on watches (more than just occasionally regulating them), I may buy more expensive tools.

Usually, I just use this to remove the caseback (holding the watch in one hand and this tool in the other hand):










In this case, I also had to employ this tool to hold the watch:










And even then, I had to exert near superhuman force with these simple tools to get it open.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

drmdwebb said:


> Well, I'm embarrassed to show you because I bought super cheap tools to do this sort of thing. If/when I know I'll be working on watches (more than just occasionally regulating them), I may buy more expensive tools.
> 
> Usually, I just use this to remove the caseback (holding the watch in one hand and this tool in the other hand):
> 
> ...


I used similar tools but that horrible caseback just won't budge. The watch case keeps slipping off the base stand (which is the same as yours) if I apply too much force. I had to send it in to Seiko SC to have mine regulated. Good for you if you were able to unscrew that caseback with the basic tools. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

Get a beefier watch case holder. Not those that comes included in a kit with other watch tools and I don't mean Bergeon grade either. Something like this will hold onto the case a lot firmer without breaking the bank (or your heart due to unintentionally scratches when opening the case)









Watch Case Holder adjustable frame safe grip | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Watch Case Holder adjustable frame safe grip at the best online prices at eBay!



www.ebay.com.au







KoolKat said:


> I used similar tools but that horrible caseback just won't budge. The watch case keeps slipping off the base stand (which is the same as yours) if I apply too much force. I had to send it in to Seiko SC to have mine regulated. Good for you if you were able to unscrew that caseback with the basic tools. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Neyra (Dec 27, 2020)

mark 1.0 SPB143 with discontinued dial layout 😂


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Watch the prices of the discontinued dial version to get a _real _picture of how buyers value ISO specifications .


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

One-Seventy said:


> Watch the prices of the discontinued dial version to get a _real _picture of how buyers value ISO specifications .


I prefer the added lume.


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Ryan1881 said:


> I prefer the added lume.


I have to agree. It somehow looks better with the lume added to the date window. Never would have thought that.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

The added lume looks odd, because it is placed on the minute track and on another circular curve than the rest. In my mind - loving aesthetics - the new version is truly unbalanced. And the date window now not beveled...why?


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Loevhagen said:


> The added lume looks odd, because it is placed on the minute track and on another circular curve than the rest. In my mind - loving aesthetics - the new version is truly unbalanced. And the date window now not beveled...why?


My thoughts exactly. The new lume pip looks like an afterthought . . . because it IS an afterthought.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

No the lume at the 3 o’clock isn‘t an afterthought. It’s now required to make an ISO 6425 complaint dive watch.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

mi6_ said:


> No the lume at the 3 o'clock isn't an afterthought. It's now required to make an ISO 6425 complain dive watch.


Yes, I understand that and have stated so myself in posts/threads a couple of days ago.

The new lume pip was added to the existing dial to satisfy the new specs. Added to an existing design that was already finalized, put into production, and sold to the general public.

"Let's make room for the new pip to the right of the date window.''
"Let's make room for the new pip to the left of the date window."
"Let's lume the date wheel."
"Let's outline the date window with lume."

These statements represent a sample of potential 'thoughts' the design engineers likely considered on how to bring the existing watch dial design into compliance with the new specs. Thoughts that would have been generated both 'after' implementation of the new specs, and 'after' the widespread marketing distribution of the watch in its original design form.

Most definitely an afterthought.


----------



## Vohest (Mar 1, 2021)

Strapcode oyster bracelet arrived today. I was worried about the color tone difference. But as you can see, no worries there.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Maybe I just got lucky but this watch has been running effectively +0 sec a day for me. It loses about 2 sec a day on wrist and gains 2 sec a night sitting face up on my dresser.

I'm not complaining but I've gotten used to less than pleasing timing out of my Seiko's. This is a pleasant surprise.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

On Barton Silicone Elite


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

jbg7474 said:


> I think Seiko is following the rest of the watch industry in moving prices upward, totally agree. I'm not sure why we expect them to do anything different. I do think, however, that I've gotten my money's worth on this watch. It is an upgrade over the Sumo I had several years ago in just about every way.
> 
> I think the inflation that is happening in the watch industry is fascinating. It wasn't that long ago that a Submariner could be had for US$5k. I think people who have money to blow on things they don't need have a LOT more money to blow on things they don't need than they did a few years ago, while wages have remained roughly stagnant for people who don't have much extra. So inflation for expensive baubles has skyrocketed, while the price of milk and gasoline has stayed fairly steady.
> 
> ...


Correct

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

So, continuing on this recent strap theme:

Is it just me, or does the metal keeper on the nice rubber strap on the SPB149 just about ruin an otherwise great rubber strap? The keeper digs into my wrist no matter where I put it. And, while I'm at it, the strap is way to long for anybody with a near-normal wrist size.

Is it just me?


----------



## furrygoat (Feb 9, 2012)

drmdwebb said:


> So, continuing on this recent strap theme:
> 
> Is it just me, or does the metal keeper on the nice rubber strap on the SPB149 just about ruin an otherwise great rubber strap? The keeper digs into my wrist no matter where I put it. And, while I'm at it, the strap is way to long for anybody with a near-normal wrist size.
> 
> Is it just me?


It's not just you. Most people think the supplied rubber straps are very comfy.

I agree with you though. The metal keeper never gets to a good position on my wrist and eventually ends up irritating me to the point that I have to take the watch off.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Ignore this thread for a few months while enjoying your 143 and come back to find new dial colors and the retirement of the original 143 dial. Lot more new developments than I anticipated.


----------



## Tayes5 (Nov 28, 2019)

Vohest said:


> Strapcode oyster bracelet arrived today. I was worried about the color tone difference. But as you can see, no worries there.
> View attachment 15740153
> View attachment 15740154
> View attachment 15740155


Thanks for posting this. I'm waiting for the restock and was worried about the same. Great pics!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Tayes5 said:


> Thanks for posting this. I'm waiting for the restock and was worried about the same. Great pics!


SAME


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Erikas with the 147


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

I wasn't a big fan of the metal keeper either before getting it for my spb143. I ordered it anyway as I like rubber strap. It turned out not as bad as I've imagined. The keeper does slide around but not much and it is quite thin. I was thinking of replacing a rubber keeper but in the end I find I could live with the annoyances...then again it's just me.



drmdwebb said:


> So, continuing on this recent strap theme:
> 
> Is it just me, or does the metal keeper on the nice rubber strap on the SPB149 just about ruin an otherwise great rubber strap? The keeper digs into my wrist no matter where I put it. And, while I'm at it, the strap is way to long for anybody with a near-normal wrist size.
> 
> Is it just me?


----------



## Epsomwatch (Mar 3, 2021)

Questions over which Seiko are pretty common, so apologies! But I have been after a simple Seiko dive watch for a while. I have really narrowed it down to just getting a cheap Seiko Sports 5 - SRPD65K4. However, I cannot shake the feeling I should just up the specification and go for the SPB143 which is an all around better technical watch. I don't plan on using it for diving and it would really be as a second or third watch to wear when hiking/walking/activity. Any thoughts on the matter would be appreciated, jumping from circa £200 to £1,000 is farily large jump but the extra quality on offer is hard to ignore.


----------



## Vohest (Mar 1, 2021)

Epsomwatch said:


> Questions over which Seiko are pretty common, so apologies! But I have been after a simple Seiko dive watch for a while. I have really narrowed it down to just getting a cheap Seiko Sports 5 - SRPD65K4. However, I cannot shake the feeling I should just up the specification and go for the SPB143 which is an all around better technical watch. I don't plan on using it for diving and it would really be as a second or third watch to wear when hiking/walking/activity. Any thoughts on the matter would be appreciated, jumping from circa £200 to £1,000 is farily large jump but the extra quality on offer is hard to ignore.


If you're looking for dive watch you need a screw down crown like in Seiko SKX -series or the newer srpc-series watch, also 200m water resist. I've had my SKX007 for 8 years and still running smoothly without issues. Built like a tank.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Epsomwatch said:


> Questions over which Seiko are pretty common, so apologies! But I have been after a simple Seiko dive watch for a while. I have really narrowed it down to just getting a cheap Seiko Sports 5 - SRPD65K4. However, I cannot shake the feeling I should just up the specification and go for the SPB143 which is an all around better technical watch. I don't plan on using it for diving and it would really be as a second or third watch to wear when hiking/walking/activity. Any thoughts on the matter would be appreciated, jumping from circa £200 to £1,000 is farily large jump but the extra quality on offer is hard to ignore.


An cheaper watch with simpler specs will do the job just fine, but the differences are caused by


Better finished dial
Movement with more features
Screw-down crown and higher WR
Sapphire crystal
Better casework (Dia-Shield, for example)
Bracelet with dive extension is quite a bit more than a nylon strap, and of course
The limitless, near-inelastic demand from men with nothing else to spend their money on

If you want something in the middle, try the Seiko "Mini Turtle". Overlooked by most but has the features of the SPB143 at a price much closer to the Seiko 5.


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

Reading between the lines, I think you have the answer. The question to ask is after you got the Sports 5, will there be a lingering thought that you could've gotten the SPB143? Owing a watch is subjective and if SPB143 is THE watch you really like, you should try to aim for that. There is nothing more satisfying for us watch lovers of wearing a watch that we thoroughly enjoy on our wrists but it is totally different wearing one while wishing you could have gotten another instead. If possible, try both watches at the AD and see how you feel/react to each. That might be the best way to get your answer 



Epsomwatch said:


> Questions over which Seiko are pretty common, so apologies! But I have been after a simple Seiko dive watch for a while. I have really narrowed it down to just getting a cheap Seiko Sports 5 - SRPD65K4. However, I cannot shake the feeling I should just up the specification and go for the SPB143 which is an all around better technical watch. I don't plan on using it for diving and it would really be as a second or third watch to wear when hiking/walking/activity. Any thoughts on the matter would be appreciated, jumping from circa £200 to £1,000 is farily large jump but the extra quality on offer is hard to ignore.


----------



## Lut91 (Jan 18, 2016)

Kinda miss my sp143.. Been wearing 6 months straight.. The accuracy is great but depend on how u rest ur watch at night...


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

So, I got to wondering, how well does the "diver extension" work on the SPB149 bracelet? Well, let's put on the wetsuit and try it out:




























Impressions:

It's pretty easy to operate the extension, once you know how it works.

It's fairly tight when on my wrist with my 3mm wetsuit. I imagine at depth it will loosen up a bit as the suit compresses.

I believe it may be uncomfortably tight on a thicker wetsuit (e.g., 7mm); good thing I only dive where it's warm!


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Epsomwatch said:


> Questions over which Seiko are pretty common, so apologies! But I have been after a simple Seiko dive watch for a while. I have really narrowed it down to just getting a cheap Seiko Sports 5 - SRPD65K4. However, I cannot shake the feeling I should just up the specification and go for the SPB143 which is an all around better technical watch. I don't plan on using it for diving and it would really be as a second or third watch to wear when hiking/walking/activity. Any thoughts on the matter would be appreciated, jumping from circa £200 to £1,000 is farily large jump but the extra quality on offer is hard to ignore.


If you have an itch, scratch it now. Trust your gut and you'll later be glad you aren't languishing in regret for settling on your 2nd choice.

The SPB is miles...MILES ahead of the Seiko 5 line of watches. The price differential is justified...?


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

Epsomwatch said:


> Questions over which Seiko are pretty common, so apologies! But I have been after a simple Seiko dive watch for a while. I have really narrowed it down to just getting a cheap Seiko Sports 5 - SRPD65K4. However, I cannot shake the feeling I should just up the specification and go for the SPB143 which is an all around better technical watch. I don't plan on using it for diving and it would really be as a second or third watch to wear when hiking/walking/activity. Any thoughts on the matter would be appreciated, jumping from circa £200 to £1,000 is farily large jump but the extra quality on offer is hard to ignore.


As long as you find the SPB143 attainable, I agree with this ?


broonzbane said:


> If you have an itch, scratch it now. Trust your gut and you'll later be glad you aren't languishing in regret for settling on your 2nd choice.
> 
> The SPB is miles...MILES ahead of the Seiko 5 line of watches. The price differential is justified...?


However... there's enough love for both of them ?.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Kev161 said:


> However... there's enough love for both of them 🤣.
> View attachment 15743883


Yes sir! Exceedingly true!


----------



## Vintageautomatic (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi,
I’ve just purchased the Strapcode bracelet (back in stock this morning) for my 147 - as a layman, what tool do I need to order to put it on?
Thanks.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Vintageautomatic said:


> Hi,
> I've just purchased the Strapcode bracelet (back in stock this morning) for my 147 - as a layman, what tool do I need to order to put it on?
> Thanks.


This would do it Watch Band Spring Case Opener 2in1 Bracelet Link Pin Remover Professional Watch Repair Rod Tools for Watchmakers (Silver): Amazon.co.uk: Watches


----------



## Vintageautomatic (Apr 18, 2020)

pojo1806 said:


> This would do it Watch Band Spring Case Opener 2in1 Bracelet Link Pin Remover Professional Watch Repair Rod Tools for Watchmakers (Silver): Amazon.co.uk: Watches


Perfect - thanks very much.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Vintageautomatic said:


> Perfect - thanks very much.


That one looks out of stock. You're better off using what watch repair professionals use anyway...

Bergeon 6767-f


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

broonzbane said:


> That one looks out of stock. You're better off using what watch repair professionals use anyway...
> 
> Bergeon 6767-f


Actually it's in stock and from Amazon UK where the poster is from, that plus it's £4.99 vs $25.95, it'll do exactly the same job removing the spring bars.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

pojo1806 said:


> Actually it's in stock and from Amazon UK where the poster is from, that plus it's £4.99 vs $25.95, it'll do exactly the same job removing the spring bars.


Hey, that's great as long as it works for you! 😊

But good luck figuring out where to order replacement tips when you lose or break one. 

I'll stick with my Bergeon...


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

broonzbane said:


> Hey, that's great as long as it works for you! 😊
> 
> But good luck figuring out where to order replacement tips when you lose or break one.
> 
> I'll stick with my Bergeon...


Just buy the whole thing again for £4.99. 😂

EDIT: By the way I don't own the one I linked, mine was free with a £20 watch strap about 10 years ago.


----------



## Neyra (Dec 27, 2020)

Seiko really hit it out of the park with this one, I really love it. Already bought a waffle strap for it, and have the 147 OEM rubber strap underway.


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

Neyra said:


> Seiko really hit it out of the park with this one, I really love it. Already bought a waffle strap for it, and have the 147 OEM rubber strap underway.
> 
> View attachment 15745604


Where did you find the OEM strap?


----------



## Neyra (Dec 27, 2020)

schumway said:


> Where did you find the OEM strap?


I just ordered it at a Seiko dealer. They place a Seiko order from the Netherlands to Japan each month.


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

pojo1806 said:


> Just buy the whole thing again for £4.99. 😂
> 
> EDIT: By the way I don't own the one I linked, mine was free with a £20 watch strap about 10 years ago.


Since these watches have drilled lugs, the tool shouldn't be too stressed. (The fork side on the cheaper ones is what fails in my experience but you don't need to use that side on these watches.)


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Vintageautomatic said:


> Hi,
> I've just purchased the Strapcode bracelet (back in stock this morning) for my 147 - as a layman, what tool do I need to order to put it on?
> Thanks.


If you have other watches that you plan on changing straps for, I'd go with the bergeon.

Some watches have very right openings/tolerances for the endlinks and a quality tool will make strap changes much easier because they are sharp and the metal seems sturdier in case you need to put a good amount of pressure on.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Neyra said:


> Seiko really hit it out of the park with this one, I really love it. Already bought a waffle strap for it, and have the 147 OEM rubber strap underway.
> 
> View attachment 15745604


The grey dial is absolutely stunning. congrats!


----------



## Neyra (Dec 27, 2020)

Watchout63 said:


> The grey dial is absolutely stunning. congrats!


Thanks! The sunburst is strong with this one.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Kev161 said:


> What are some of the shortest rubber straps out there? I own 2 Uncle Seiko's GL831 22mm short version but he doesn't offer a 20mm short version. Is there something out there that doesn't involve an exacto knife and sanding?
> Here are some pictures to show what I'm dealing with:
> OEM strap next to US GL831 22mm (short)
> View attachment 15724406
> ...


Barton Elite silicon- comes with two lengths for the holes side of the straps (if that makes sense) the short one is quite short and should fit you perfectly and can be had via Amazon prime for cheap ($20-$30)


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Loevhagen said:


> @MickCollins1916 - Be aware that the lug width of the SPB14x seems to be 20,4mm and not 20,0mm. The original metal bracelet also has some play on the SPB14x-series.


yup, unfortunately way too much play for my liking. I own the SPB053 and the OEM bracelet which fits super tight. No wiggle at all or gaps, no idea why it's so off on the 14x series, I was able to source an OEM for my 147 and while I liked the bracelet fit, finish and looks I really can't stand the looseness of the end link. Ended up trading the whole kit for an Oris Divers 65 just now.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

drmdwebb said:


> So why would they make this bracelet if the match is so bad? Surely they aren't fools. Maybe it's not as bad in real life as the photos make it out to be?
> 
> But it seems that it's rarely better in real life than in the photo


i know from experience the colors wont match . The diashield coating on the OEM makes the metal much darker than regular 316L SS. Looks much more similar to Titanium.

edit: someone just posted their hands on with the SC bracelet and said colors match so here's to hoping. I will rebuy this watch at some point


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Vohest said:


> Strapcode oyster bracelet arrived today. I was worried about the color tone difference. But as you can see, no worries there.
> View attachment 15740153
> View attachment 15740154
> View attachment 15740155


hows the end links fitment? I've purchased from them 2x before and both times ended up returning it....also I'm surprised to hear the color is somewhat matched, as it definitely wasnt on my SPB053


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Predictabilly said:


> yup, unfortunately way too much play for my liking. I own the SPB053 and the OEM bracelet which fits super tight. No wiggle at all or gaps, no idea why it's so off on the 14x series, I was able to source an OEM for my 147 and while I liked the bracelet fit, finish and looks I really can't stand the looseness of the end link. Ended up trading the whole kit for an Oris Divers 65 just now.


The bracelet from the 053 reportedly fits the 147, and with less play - I was going to say try it out but it's too late . I don't know why Seiko make the endlinks smaller than the lugs either. Standard 20mm straps fit fine so why can't their bracelet?


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

The OEM rubber strap pretty much attached to my 143 permanently. I like the comfort and weight of it. Enjoy!



Neyra said:


> Seiko really hit it out of the park with this one, I really love it. Already bought a waffle strap for it, and have the 147 OEM rubber strap underway.
> 
> View attachment 15745604


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

It is a lot easier to get the OEM rubber strap now. Gnomon and I think Seiya are selling them.



schumway said:


> Where did you find the OEM strap?


----------



## Neyra (Dec 27, 2020)

jeffing said:


> The OEM rubber strap pretty much attached to my 143 permanently. I like the comfort and weight of it. Enjoy!


Thanks! I think I will. Some stiff competition from the B&R waffle!


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

I was on strap shopping frenzy when I first got the 143. Tried Uncle Seiko waffle, Borealis' Tropic, Crown & Buckle Chevron and now the OEM rubber strap which seems to be the one that's on the 143 the longest. 14X is really a strap monster. I guess this is part of the fun and joy 



Neyra said:


> Thanks! I think I will. Some stiff competition from the B&R waffle!


----------



## Epsomwatch (Mar 3, 2021)

Kev161 said:


> As long as you find the SPB143 attainable, I agree with this 👇
> 
> However... there's enough love for both of them 🤣.
> View attachment 15743883





Kev161 said:


> As long as you find the SPB143 attainable, I agree with this 👇
> 
> However... there's enough love for both of them 🤣.
> View attachment 15743883










thanks, good idea! I have gone for the cheaper one first to see if that "scratches my itch". Although it could have the opposite effect and I end up wanting more!


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh yes.








So good I posted the picture t(h)rice.. haha


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

Have a good weekend!


----------



## Vohest (Mar 1, 2021)

Predictabilly said:


> hows the end links fitment? I've purchased from them 2x before and both times ended up returning it....also I'm surprised to hear the color is somewhat matched, as it definitely wasnt on my SPB053


Colors aren't the same but close enough and with angles and shadows they blend together fine. No loosenes in end links. Pics taken inside near window in cloudy weather.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Vohest said:


> View attachment 15749169
> View attachment 15749172


Sorry but that doesn't match. Seiko Diashield gives the steel a darker tone, somewhere in between titanium and stainless steel. If you want the bracelet to match the case you're going to have to get the stock bracelet on the Diashield watches.


----------



## Vohest (Mar 1, 2021)

mi6_ said:


> Sorry but that doesn't match. Seiko Diashield gives the steel a darker tone, somewhere in between titanium and stainless steel. If you want the bracelet to match the case you're going to have to get the stock bracelet on the Diashield watches.


No need to be sorry. These pictures are to help you. I found my keeper ...until I sell my Sinn 356


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

One-Seventy said:


> The bracelet from the 053 reportedly fits the 147, and with less play - I was going to say try it out but it's too late . I don't know why Seiko make the endlinks smaller than the lugs either. Standard 20mm straps fit fine so why can't their bracelet?


thanks- I did try it out already, I wouldn't say it fit much better, still a bit of a gap, endlinks didn't quite match up and the bracelet design I didn't care for as much vs the actual 14x bracelet in terms of style.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Vohest said:


> No need to be sorry. These pictures are to help you. I found my keeper ...until I sell my Sinn 356


if you ever decide to sell your Sinn 356 hit me up.


----------



## pilatus7 (Mar 7, 2021)

Can't believe how much I'm enjoying this watch. I didn't use any other watch from the collection since it arrived back in November.

It could perfectly be the one watch collection we all dreamed about.
















Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

Curious why you consider selling your 356? That's one of the watches in my top 5, case too small and too thick?



Vohest said:


> No need to be sorry. These pictures are to help you. I found my keeper ...until I sell my Sinn 356


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

pilatus7 said:


> Can't believe how much I'm enjoying this watch. I didn't use any other watch from the collection since it arrived back in November.
> 
> It could perfectly be the one watch collection we all dreamed about.
> 
> ...


I've worn some others, but I always feel a little guilty about taking off my 143. That second picture shows that great texture on the bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Vohest said:


> Colors aren't the same but close enough and with angles and shadows they blend together fine. No loosenes in end links. Pics taken inside near window in cloudy weather.
> View attachment 15749166
> View attachment 15749167
> View attachment 15749169
> ...


Thanks!

looks pretty good if you ask me... I will rebuy a variant again in the future and if I get the 147 this is what I'll do for sure


----------



## blitz89 (Feb 16, 2021)

Looks good to me! I think the color difference is almost unnoticeable


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

blitz89 said:


> Looks good to me! I think the color difference is almost unnoticeable
> 
> View attachment 15753488
> View attachment 15753489
> View attachment 15753490


You have a 143 so you have the Seiko bracelet? What made you get that, is it better?


----------



## Badblood32 (Feb 15, 2020)

I ordered one too. The seiko one isn't bad, but it's uncomfortable for me use while working. Hard to find the right fit. I've been able to get better fits with strapcode bracelets and the ratcheting clasp is a huge plus for on the go adjustments. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## blitz89 (Feb 16, 2021)

FJR1971 said:


> You have a 143 so you have the Seiko bracelet? What made you get that, is it better?


I just don't like the dive extension sadly and not to mention the rattly sound it makes on daily normal use..


----------



## Vintageautomatic (Apr 18, 2020)

Struggling to attach Strapcode bracelet (first one I’ve done). When I get it in the spring bar doesn’t depress on one side. No jiggling will get it in. Any tips?!


----------



## blitz89 (Feb 16, 2021)

Vintageautomatic said:


> Struggling to attach Strapcode bracelet (first one I've done). When I get it in the spring bar doesn't depress on one side. No jiggling will get it in. Any tips?!


I thought I was the only one! Haha! I just used the forked part of my spring bar tool to push the end/s down for it to fit the hole/s. You'll know when it's pushed down


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## Vohest (Mar 1, 2021)

Vintageautomatic said:


> Struggling to attach Strapcode bracelet (first one I've done). When I get it in the spring bar doesn't depress on one side. No jiggling will get it in. Any tips?!


As a last resort, try other spring bars.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

149 on the Aaron Bespoke blue stingray:


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

And I finally found a use for the uncomfortable Seiko OEM strap (dang that metal keeper!): steal the buckle for my stingray strap!


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi Guys,

If anyone is interested to buy brand new spb149 with stickers, hit me a PM.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Jitzz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> If anyone is interested to buy brand new spb149 with stickers, hit me a PM
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's not how it works; you need to put a post in here:

Private sellers and sponsors


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

drmdwebb said:


> That's not how it works; you need to put a post in here:
> 
> Private sellers and sponsors


I have a sale post already, can't find how to delete this post. 
Kindly ignore if not the right way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

drmdwebb said:


> 149 on the Aaron Bespoke blue stingray:
> View attachment 15753965
> 
> 
> View attachment 15753966


Man, that stingray is the bomb.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dennisbible (Nov 5, 2017)

I was looking at the 144 on Seiyas page and see that he has a note that says these have the Seiko alignment issues. I would hope that a watch of this price has better alignment. How common is misalignment with these?


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

dennisbible said:


> I was looking at the 144 on Seiyas page and see that he has a note that says these have the Seiko alignment issues. I would hope that a watch of this price has better alignment. How common is misalignment with these?


Very common if you look back through this thread.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

dennisbible said:


> I was looking at the 144 on Seiyas page and see that he has a note that says these have the Seiko alignment issues. I would hope that a watch of this price has better alignment. How common is misalignment with these?


Seiya has this disclaimer on all(/most) Seiko watches he has listed, at least the divers. As noted above, check the thread for alignment issues. I'm pleased to say mine is spot on, but not all have been so fortunate.


----------



## pilatus7 (Mar 7, 2021)

Some lunch break photos:























Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## pilatus7 (Mar 7, 2021)

konners said:


> View attachment 15753910
> 
> View attachment 15753911





konners said:


> View attachment 15753910
> 
> View attachment 15753911


GL831 is on the way, thanks to your inspiration! It just looks... right!


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

I got to see all four at the same time yesterday and figured I'd take a quick video of them all. There isn't a loser in this bunch.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

pilatus7 said:


> GL831 is on the way, thanks to your inspiration! It just looks... right!


Here's some more for you! Larry really got the formula right on this one. Only wish his other strap formulas were as good.

I was admiring the dial on my 143 this afternoon - 'tis stunning. Had something similar on a solar diver a few years ago, and have longed for a charcoal sunburst affair since. And those brushed/polished hands


----------



## pilatus7 (Mar 7, 2021)

konners said:


> Here's some more for you! Larry really got the formula right on this one. Only wish his other strap formulas were as good.
> 
> I was admiring the dial on my 143 this afternoon - 'tis stunning. Had something similar on a solar diver a few years ago, and have longed for a charcoal sunburst affair since. And those brushed/polished hands
> 
> ...


Thanks konners. If this strap is as comfortable as everyone says, I'll have a serious problem to take this one off my wrist.

About the dial, I must agree. I can also get lost looking at those patterns/textures. And it's very difficult to show this in a picture. This is my best try:









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

pilatus7 said:


> Some lunch break photos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What brand rubber strap is this? Lookin' good!


----------



## pilatus7 (Mar 7, 2021)

jam3s121 said:


> What brand rubber strap is this? Lookin' good!


Hi. It's the one from cheapestnatostraps.com. A bit too stiff for my taste. Looks amazing, not so comfortable.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

konners said:


> Here's some more for you! Larry really got the formula right on this one. Only wish his other strap formulas were as good.
> 
> I was admiring the dial on my 143 this afternoon - 'tis stunning. Had something similar on a solar diver a few years ago, and have longed for a charcoal sunburst affair since. And those brushed/polished hands
> 
> ...


Concurred. Once the GL831 look eventually "hit" me, I picked one up, and was pleasantly surprised by the comfort and overall how much I liked the strap. It's been my favorite rubber strap pairing with the 143 ever since.

I've also been patiently waiting for Larry to restock the 20mm GL831 in OD Green after seeing one on a 143 on IG that looked awesome 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pilatus7 (Mar 7, 2021)

ck2k01 said:


> Concurred. Once the GL831 look eventually "hit" me, I picked one up, and was pleasantly surprised by the comfort and overall how much I liked the strap. It's been my favorite rubber strap pairing with the 143 ever since.
> 
> I've also been patiently waiting for Larry to restock the 20mm GL831 in OD Green after seeing one on a 143 on IG that looked awesome
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! I would love to see the 143 with the green GL831. Could you please share it with us?

Greetings!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

pilatus7 said:


> Wow! I would love to see the 143 with the green GL831. Could you please share it with us?
> 
> Greetings!












IMO, looks pretty awesome, as a change of pace from the black GL831.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tairese7 (Feb 5, 2015)

Another big fan of the GL831. It could be a bit long though for the slender wrists. I modded mine with a knife and some sandpaper.


----------



## pilatus7 (Mar 7, 2021)

ck2k01 said:


> IMO, looks pretty awesome, as a change of pace from the black GL831.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It looks fantastic. I will have to join you in the waiting queue. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

blitz89 said:


> I just don't like the dive extension sadly and not to mention the rattly sound it makes on daily normal use..


Is it possible to remove the dive extension as part of resizing the bracelet? I'm curious about this as I'm looking at getting the 143 soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

sluggerx5 said:


> Is it possible to remove the dive extension as part of resizing the bracelet? I'm curious about this as I'm looking at getting the 143 soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can swap the clasp, but I don't think you can remove the portion that is the diver's extension.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

pilatus7 said:


> Thanks! It looks fantastic. I will have to join you in the waiting queue.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Shot Larry a note on IG about the 20mm OD green GL831: he was hopeful for restock by month's end 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## militaryfan (Feb 1, 2010)

What are people's thoughts on the B&R waffle vs Uncle Seiko waffle?


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

dennisbible said:


> I was looking at the 144 on Seiyas page and see that he has a note that says these have the Seiko alignment issues. I would hope that a watch of this price has better alignment. How common is misalignment with these?


buy one in person with a significant discount and pick the right one for yourself and you'll have none of those issues


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

militaryfan said:


> What are people's thoughts on the B&R waffle vs Uncle Seiko waffle?


I have the uncle Seiko v2 waffle. Many complain about it being too stiff but I find it very comfy. Another FKM waffle that just released you may want to check out is moose strap co.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Predictabilly said:


> I have the uncle Seiko v2 waffle. Many complain about it being too stiff but I find it very comfy. Another FKM waffle that just released you may want to check out is moose strap co.


It's stiff. Stiff today. Stiff tomorrow. Stiff until the end of time...or at least until Uncle Seiko finally decides it's once again time to make more much-needed changes to his product(s).

You shouldn't have to coffee cup your strap in order for it to conform to the shape of your wrist... It should be pliable enough to easily accommodate the shape of your wrist each time you put it on, and return to its 'lay flat' position each time you take it off. In my book, having to damage your strap in order to get it to function properly is a product defect...many other manufacturers' products suffer the same defect. Stiff rubber that needs to be unreasonably monkey-wrenched in order to get it to function properly. Uncle Seiko straps should be different. *Quite simply, they should be better...*

He seriously needs to rethink his product from a raw materials and pricing perspective because the competition is going to eat his lunch. FKM/fluorine versions of the waffle (FKM's a FAR better natural/synthetic hybrid rubber) are selling on Aliexpress for about $10.00, and many of the familiar online watchband retailers are releasing their own FKM versions of waffles and tropics...with better hardware at a more affordable price.

Everything I've said holds true for his tropic too. He really needs to step up his game. I have been highly critical of his products on these forums, but it's not done so with a sense of malice. I really want him to continue to be successful. After all, he's one of us...a Seiko guy!

But, he can't just remain in a holding pattern and ignore what's happening around him. I own a couple of Barton Elite Silicone straps. They are everything the Uncle Seiko straps should be at *half the price*: soft, pliable, comfortable, attractive, and built from quality materials (all silicone straps are NOT equal). Heck, the buckle by itself on the Barton looks like it came off a $100 strap! I actually bought one of their buckles to put on a $100 strap, in fact (Artem). Why do we get such cheapo, dimestore watchstrap hardware on Uncle Seiko's products? His straps are SO attractive, otherwise!

I really want to like his products because of his passion for Seiko. But the competition around him is changing rapidly and filling a void he should have filled himself with improved materials, hardware and designs. They're going to eat his lunch, and I don't want to see that happen. He's one of the true godfathers of aftermarket Seiko accessories...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

broonzbane said:


> It's stiff. Stiff today. Stiff tomorrow. Stiff until the end of time...or at least until Uncle Seiko finally decides it's once again time to make more much-needed changes to his product(s).
> 
> You shouldn't have to coffee cup your strap in order for it to conform to the shape of your wrist... It should be pliable enough to easily accommodate the shape of your wrist each time you put it on, and return to its 'lay flat' position each time you take it off. In my book, having to damage your strap in order to get it to function properly is a product defect...
> 
> ...


There is too much there to unpack all of it but you might be expecting too much. He sells what he sells. If you like is buy it, if not pick something else.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> There is too much there to unpack all of it but you might be expecting too much.


I hope not. I'd rather buy from Larry again as opposed to sending my money overseas to a communist nation that oppresses it's people. Uncle Seiko does what he does for all the right reasons...love for the heritage of Seiko dive watches....

Manufacturers rely upon customer feedback in order to remain competitive. I hope he reads these posts and considers my input...numerous others have offered feedback similar to my own. He's changed his product before, so I'm hopeful he remains open to the idea of moving forward rather than standing still.


----------



## Vintageautomatic (Apr 18, 2020)

Got the new Strapcode bracelet - was extremely difficult to put on - it was on fine but I noticed only one side of each spring bar was properly in place. Hours of fiddling got them both locked in (I think the second pic was taken before they were properly locked and you can tell if you look closely). Anyway, absolutely love it - it’s incredibly comfortable on my tiny wrists - a dream.


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Two new nato's for me from monstraps in SGP. They came incredibly fast. The hardware on the 2nd nato is a little bulky but I like it. I was hoping the green would more saturated like the product listing for it but I love their black/gray bond one I bought. Matches the SPB143 perfectly. If you see something you like on monstraps don't hesitate to order, I was worried it would take forever and I got the straps in 4 days to East Coast, USA.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

jam3s121 said:


> Two new nato's for me from monstraps in SGP. They came incredibly fast. The hardware on the 2nd nato is a little bulky but I like it. I was hoping the green would more saturated like the product listing for it but I love their black/gray bond one I bought. Matches the SPB143 perfectly. If you see something you like on monstraps don't hesitate to order, I was worried it would take forever and I got the straps in 4 days to East Coast, USA.
> 
> [/ATTACH type="full" width="906px" alt="15759886"]15759886[/ATTACH]
> 
> [/ATTACH type="full" width="910px" alt="15759887"]15759887[/ATTACH]


Very nice.

Cool take on the Craig bond nato.

Always nice to know of a nato co. with interesting new weaves/color ways. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## militaryfan (Feb 1, 2010)

broonzbane said:


> It's stiff. Stiff today. Stiff tomorrow.


Is your experience in relation to the v2 of the strap?


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

militaryfan said:


> Is your experience in relation to the v2 of the strap?


Yes. Both my Tropic and my Waffle are made from his V2 rubber compound, which was supposed to alleviate the stiffness issue. I'd hate to know what his V1 compound was like if V2 is supposed to be pliable and flexible.

To cut him some slack, when he first started doing this, almost all manufacturers were making stiff rubber straps for their watches. The rubber strap on the entry level SKX007 was stiff as a board and unwearable. So, compared to the straps Seiko themselves were supplying, Uncle Seiko's homage dive straps were a great alternative, and all the rave of this community.

Uncle Seiko still makes a very respectable strap, and damned attractive to boot. But the community of strap manufacturers is moving on to new materials at breakneck speed. Better materials that are as soft and flexible as they are attractive. The manufacturers in China are doing it at prices that are 75% lower than Uncle Seiko's. He's gotta keep moving forward, or his margins are going to shrink away. He used to be virtually the only source for waffles and tropics. Now, everyone's in the game, and they're stealing his niche.

Once again, I'm rooting for the guy. But he's facing a tidal wave of competition today that he wasn't facing just 5 short years ago. I hope it doesn't swallow him up...

He may be completely fine and happy to continue on without changing a thing. If this is just a mere hobby to him, I get it. He's one guy, and other more important interests in his life are surely competing for his time.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Can someone here clarify...I bought JDM version from gnomon and I am in US. The warranty says "Japan only". Does that mean I have the option to send it back to Japan?And should I even bother with that? I always thought that was the risk with buying jdm-that you lose warranty coverage.

The issue is all of the sudden the crown spins freely and isn't winding the movement.
Here's a pic because it's still awesome. It's just more like my skx now.


----------



## Thee (Jan 10, 2015)

143 on the paratrooper NATO today. This is my first paratrooper and I have to say these things are comfortable!


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

Here's how I've been avoiding scratches on the clasp, at one point I won't care but not there yet 😅.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

FJR1971 said:


> Can someone here clarify...I bought JDM version from gnomon and I am in US. The warranty says "Japan only". Does that mean I have the option to send it back to Japan?And should I even bother with that? I always thought that was the risk with buying jdm-that you lose warranty coverage.
> 
> The issue is all of the sudden the crown spins freely and isn't winding the movement.
> Here's a pic because it's still awesome. It's just more like my skx now.
> ...


Here's what I found on Seiyajapan website:








This is from Gnomon:
















I think it would be best to contact them and see how it goes, if it needs to go back to Japan the warranty should be honored if they're the ones sending it.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

paratrooper redux:


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Kev161 said:


> Here's what I found on Seiyajapan website:
> View attachment 15762328
> 
> This is from Gnomon:
> ...


Gnomon won't send it back to Japan. Their in-house watchmaker would fix it as it states above. You'd have to ship it to Japan yourself to get warranty work. Seiya might be willing to ship it to Japan for you.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> Gnomon won't send it back to Japan. Their in-house watchmaker would fix it as it states above. You'd have to ship it to Japan yourself to get warranty work. Seiya might be willing to ship it to Japan for you.


I meant in case they can't fix it themselves, would be better to let them sort it out with Seiko Japan.
If Seiya is willing to ship a watch that wasn't bought from them would be cool, wouldn't hurt to ask as it seems like a pain in the @$$ if you try to do it without help.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Of course Seiya wouldn't ship a watch to Seiko Japan if you didn't buy it from him.... I meant if you had bought your watch through Seiya he might be willing to send it for warranty work to Seiko Japan if there was an issue. Personally if there is an international version available (I.e. SBDC101 vs SPB143) I'd just buy the local version that has the 3 year warranty for peace of mind, even if it costs more. Buying a watch with a Japanese warranty is useless unless you live in Japan. You might as well save money and buy a grey market version.

There is a watch YouTube channel where the guy bought an SBDC101 from Gnomon. The timing was bad and he sent it back to them hoping to have the watch outright replaced. Instead, their watchmaker simply cracked the case open and adjusted the movement. They're not going to send it back to Seiko Japan.

Here's his video about the resolution:


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

broonzbane said:


> It's stiff. Stiff today. Stiff tomorrow. Stiff until the end of time...or at least until Uncle Seiko finally decides it's once again time to make more much-needed changes to his product(s).
> 
> You shouldn't have to coffee cup your strap in order for it to conform to the shape of your wrist... It should be pliable enough to easily accommodate the shape of your wrist each time you put it on, and return to its 'lay flat' position each time you take it off. In my book, having to damage your strap in order to get it to function properly is a product defect...many other manufacturers' products suffer the same defect. Stiff rubber that needs to be unreasonably monkey-wrenched in order to get it to function properly. Uncle Seiko straps should be different. *Quite simply, they should be better...*
> 
> ...


That was a huge essay and I didn't finish it but I get what you're saying lol. I have never needed to warm up the strap, yes it doesn't lay flat but who cares? It's on my wrist or on a watch pillow.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

FJR1971 said:


> Can someone here clarify...I bought JDM version from gnomon and I am in US. The warranty says "Japan only". Does that mean I have the option to send it back to Japan?And should I even bother with that? I always thought that was the risk with buying jdm-that you lose warranty coverage.
> 
> The issue is all of the sudden the crown spins freely and isn't winding the movement.
> Here's a pic because it's still awesome. It's just more like my skx now.
> ...


is there any reason you bought from gnomon and not a local ad? Was this before they came out in North America?

I really, really don't see why anybody wouldnt purchase from a local AD as you get to:


see the watch in person and make sure it's aligned etc
get a discount on the watch which Gnomon or the japanese retailers don't typically do
3 years international warranty vs 1 year japan warranty

best of luck getting that sorted, that sucks.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Predictabilly said:


> is there any reason you bought from gnomon and not a local ad? Was this before they came out in North America?
> 
> I really, really don't see why anybody wouldnt purchase from a local AD as you get to:
> 
> ...


I tried to buy one local especially for the alignment issues. I live near a major US city (Philadelphia) and you can't find the higher end Seikos anywhere within a reasonable distance.


----------



## Neyra (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

broonzbane said:


> Yes. Both my Tropic and my Waffle are made from his V2 rubber compound, which was supposed to alleviate the stiffness issue. I'd hate to know what his V1 compound was like if V2 is supposed to be pliable and flexible.
> 
> To cut him some slack, when he first started doing this, almost all manufacturers were making stiff rubber straps for their watches. The rubber strap on the entry level SKX007 was stiff as a board and unwearable. So, compared to the straps Seiko themselves were supplying, Uncle Seiko's homage dive straps were a great alternative, and all the rave of this community.
> 
> ...


I think someone who has created as broad a lineup of straps and bracelets as Larry has takes his business seriously. Larry may well have mk3 versions of his straps in the works with all the latest rubber compounds but he still has current inventory to deal with.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Predictabilly said:


> is there any reason you bought from gnomon and not a local ad? Was this before they came out in North America?
> 
> I really, really don't see why anybody wouldnt purchase from a local AD as you get to:
> 
> ...


When I bought mine nearly all stock from NA AD's was out. I'm not saying its right or wrong to buy from Gnomon vs an AD but:

1. Gnomon will provide pictures to you via email to ensure alignment
2. Gnomon doesn't charge you sales tax, and their price is less than what every AD wants to charge at least at MSRP. I tried to ask one AD for a discount before putting down a deposit and they only offered a discount if I bought the spb149.
3. No comment, the warranty is better on a NA purchased model.

For myself personally I didn't want to deal with an AD to purchase a sub 2k watch, it seems like a needless process. I tend to over research and big purchase and was 150% sure I was getting this watch, I didn't need a salesperson to tell me about it, or try it on. It kind of reminded me of the process to buy my 2018 VW GTI. I knew more about the car than the salesperson when I test drove it. I know a lot of people enjoy the relationship with an AD but a lot of younger people see it as a roadblock and probably just wanted to get the watch asap like I did so we went with Gnomon.


----------



## Kirk86d (Feb 20, 2021)

Loving it


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Look what my long-lost Uncle S. sent me today:


----------



## militaryfan (Feb 1, 2010)

Did you use the fat bars included? Or did you use the original bars that the 143 comes with? @*drmdwebb*


----------



## dennisbible (Nov 5, 2017)

Kirk86d said:


> Loving it
> View attachment 15764413


I was thinking that the waffle would look better, but now I don't know. The tropic looks really good.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

militaryfan said:


> Did you use the fat bars included? Or did you use the original bars that the 143 comes with? @*drmdwebb*


The bars that came with it, but they seem to be essentially identical to the OEM bars.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Bulang & Sons camo leather NATO


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

149 on Blue Helm RS1:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

drmdwebb said:


> 149 on Blue Helm RS1:
> 
> View attachment 15765793


That looks like a really good combo. 

Fills the lugs nicely.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

You guys are absolutely killing it with these strap photos. Bravo!

I like my 143 on nato and rubber, but I LOVE it on the bracelet. Every time I put the bracelet back on it just feels so right. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

I concur. I love it on the bracelet too.


----------



## dennisbible (Nov 5, 2017)

Do we think the price has stabilized? I don't think the price is going to drop anytime soon.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

dennisbible said:


> Do we think the price has stabilized? I don't think the price is going to drop anytime soon.


Why would prices drop anymore than you could get them with a discount for? Seiko pricing is only going up.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

dennisbible said:


> Do we think the price has stabilized? I don't think the price is going to drop anytime soon.


I think it will depend on whether Seiko makes another diver in this price range that is more desirable or not. Prices of the SPB05x were pretty stable, for example, until the SPB14x came out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

FJR1971 said:


> I tried to buy one local especially for the alignment issues. I live near a major US city (Philadelphia) and you can't find the higher end Seikos anywhere within a reasonable distance.


Damn, that sucks to hear. Hope you get it sorted!


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

jbg7474 said:


> I think it will depend on whether Seiko makes another diver in this price range that is more desirable or not. Prices of the SPB05x were pretty stable, for example, until the SPB14x came out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm almost certain the prices of the 14x series will be attainable at similar prices of the 05x series in the future- maybe a year or two from now but they will..

at least, that's what I told myself as I plan to re purchase one and traded my 147 on OEM bracelet for the O.G. Oris divers sixty five on bracelet ?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Kirk86d (Feb 20, 2021)

I am thoroughly enjoying my SPB143, but noticed a couple QC issues recently . Specifically, there is a slight hand misalignment (minute hand approximately two minutes ahead on every hour) and a couple small specks of dust on the dial. Bezel/pip alignment look good and the watch is (currently) accurate! I purchased new, online from a reputable AD. Seems like I avoided some more serious QC issues, so my question is: do I attempt to address the hand misalignment and dust on dial with the AD and Seiko, or live with the minor imperfections? Will Seiko consider both issues within spec? If this is par for the course for the SPB143, I can learn to live with it, thanks for your insight!


----------



## Jwatches826 (Jun 13, 2020)

Anyone tried out the new strapcode bracelets for this watch?


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

My own QC issues:

1. Bezel is not lined up; not even close--a half a minute off.
2. Bezel has a lot of back play--loosey goosey.
3. When I got it, it was running 10-15 seconds/day fast. Probably in spec, but certainly not acceptable to me. I regulated it and it's now around 4 sec/day.


----------



## furrygoat (Feb 9, 2012)

Who is this Larry fellow?


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

furrygoat said:


> Who is this Larry fellow?


Uncle Seiko.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

Jwatches826 said:


> Anyone tried out the new strapcode bracelets for this watch?


Check page 263.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Kirk86d said:


> I am thoroughly enjoying my SPB143, but noticed a couple QC issues recently . Specifically, there is a slight hand misalignment (minute hand approximately two minutes ahead on every hour) and a couple small specks of dust on the dial. Bezel/pip alignment look good and the watch is (currently) accurate! I purchased new, online from a reputable AD. Seems like I avoided some more serious QC issues, so my question is: do I attempt to address the hand misalignment and dust on dial with the AD and Seiko, or live with the minor imperfections? Will Seiko consider both issues within spec? If this is par for the course for the SPB143, I can learn to live with it, thanks for your insight!


Seems to me that Seiko has raised its prices substantially without a commensurate improvement in QC. These issues might be ok in a $400 diver, but should not appear in a $1,400 watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

warsh said:


> Seems to me that Seiko has raised its prices substantially without a commensurate improvement in QC. These issues might be ok in a $400 diver, but should not appear in a $1,400 watch.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Absolutely. Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Tayes5 (Nov 28, 2019)

The Christopher Ward vintage oak pairs great with the 147.


----------



## Tayes5 (Nov 28, 2019)

Vohest said:


> Colors aren't the same but close enough and with angles and shadows they blend together fine. No loosenes in end links. Pics taken inside near window in cloudy weather.
> View attachment 15749166
> View attachment 15749167
> View attachment 15749169
> ...


Great pics and agreed. Just received mine last week and the color difference is negligible IMO.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Kirk86d said:


> I am thoroughly enjoying my SPB143, but noticed a couple QC issues recently . Specifically, there is a slight hand misalignment (minute hand approximately two minutes ahead on every hour) and a couple small specks of dust on the dial. Bezel/pip alignment look good and the watch is (currently) accurate! I purchased new, online from a reputable AD. Seems like I avoided some more serious QC issues, so my question is: do I attempt to address the hand misalignment and dust on dial with the AD and Seiko, or live with the minor imperfections? Will Seiko consider both issues within spec? If this is par for the course for the SPB143, I can learn to live with it, thanks for your insight!


Generally if I can't see any dust without really eyeballing and moving the watch to catch the light then I let it slide, granted I haven't bought any Seiko for £1,000+ though.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

warsh said:


> Seems to me that Seiko has raised its prices substantially without a commensurate improvement in QC. These issues might be ok in a $400 diver, but should not appear in a $1,400 watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I am so glad you brought that up! We really should talk about that more often.









The Official Seiko QC and Pricing Complaint/Criticism Thread


This is the thread to air all your grievances about Seiko QC and new upmarket pricing. Bezel alignment problem....this is your place! Timing issues....bring it on! How much for a 6R15 movement?.......tell me your story! Hardlex is better than sapphire for divers you say........please tell me...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> I am so glad you brought that up! We really should talk about that more often.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hysterical, thanks. I know where to go now......


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> *I am so glad you brought that up! We really should talk about that more often.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! There is a thread where people can complain about Seiko, without having to hijack and poop stir other Seiko threads that having nothing to do
with Seiko's upmarket pricing strategy?

Back to the topic, are USA ADs getting aggressive on the spb143 discounts?


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

149 still running +11sec per day, Love this watch.


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

Watchcollector21 said:


> 149 still running +11sec per day, Love this watch.
> View attachment 15770403
> View attachment 15770404
> View attachment 15770405


What's bracelet? Assuming that's not the 18mm clasp from the OEM bracelet, what's the clasp?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

schumway said:


> What's bracelet? Assuming that's not the 18mm clasp from the OEM bracelet, what's the clasp?





schumway said:


> What's bracelet? Assuming that's not the 18mm clasp from the OEM bracelet, what's the clasp?


Hi Schumway,
The bracelet came from an Eterna watch, I have seen very similar ones on eBay, but not quite so solid. The closest bracelet to this is from Obris Morgan watches. The clasp is from Seiko Samuray bracelet, it has also the diver suit extension like the one on the 149 but it's 20mm. Fits perfect. I got mine from eBay, I found the whole Samurai bracelet for $35 . Bracelet is 22mm tapering down to 20mm at the clasp.


schumway said:


> What's bracelet? Assuming that's not the 18mm clasp from the OEM bracelet, what's the clasp?


----------



## adt89 (Jan 15, 2016)

Got it recently. On a Hima silicone strap.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Erika's MN:


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

drmdwebb said:


> Erika's MN:
> 
> View attachment 15772314


Here we see in action an unpublished feature of the SPB143: a 5 meter sphere of water resistance within which the diver remains perfectly dry and oxygenated.

Soaking-wet homie in the wetsuit gazes upon Seiko-owning, god-like being from the future and asks, "How does he do that???"

drmdwebb replies, "It's the watch..."


----------



## MID (May 16, 2006)

Why didn't I do it sooner? Today a new 149 came (from an AD, and I feared they would be sold out.) What a nice watch! Beautiful -- I love the tropic effect dial -- the perfect size, comfortable. I find most dive watches to be "off-balance." And I seem to have no alignment -- hand or bezel -- issues. QC seems spot on. When Seiko is on, they are really on.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

broonzbane said:


> Here we see in action an unpublished feature of the SPB143: a 5 meter sphere of water resistance within which the diver remains perfectly dry and oxygenated.
> 
> Soaking-wet homie in the wetsuit gazes upon Seiko-owning, god-like being from the future and asks, "How does he do that???"
> 
> drmdwebb replies, "It's the watch..."


Nice!!!


----------



## Badblood32 (Feb 15, 2020)

boatswain said:


>


Which strap is this?

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Badblood32 said:


> Which strap is this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


It's the Nodus FKM rubber strap, but I don't think it's available right now.

I believe you can get the same strap with a different buckle through watch gecko though. I think watch gecko calls it the Zuludiver Zennor.

Excellent strap.

Nice and thick at the lugs. Soft and flexible. And I think it's a good aesthetic match for these watches.


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

Hey how hard do you think it will be to get the new SPB213 limited edition this summer? None of the ADs around me sell the Prospex watches. I bought my 143 from Gnomon and I can’t get enough of it.


----------



## EN-ES (Mar 18, 2021)

The 143 is a great watch & looks superb on a decent rubber strap or NATO. 
Also still has a place in my collection alongside it's 54 year old relatve!


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

sh3l8y said:


> Hey how hard do you think it will be to get the new SPB213 limited edition this summer? None of the ADs around me sell the Prospex watches. I bought my 143 from Gnomon and I can't get enough of it.


I imagine it will be harder to find than the 143 since it's limited.
I'm in the same situation. I live near Philadelphia and no one carries these nearby. I bought mine through gnomon too but now may not do that again as I need warranty repairs.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

EN-ES said:


> The 143 is a great watch & looks superb on a decent rubber strap or NATO.
> Also still has a place in my collection alongside it's 54 year old relatve!
> View attachment 15774473


This = win 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I agree with the rubber and nato sentiment. 


Not many watches do I enjoy on a nato, but I sure do like one on the 143


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

EN-ES said:


> The 143 is a great watch & looks superb on a decent rubber strap or NATO.
> Also still has a place in my collection alongside it's 54 year old relatve!
> View attachment 15774473


Really love the smaller bezel look with that fat crown


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

boatswain said:


> It's the Nodus FKM rubber strap, but I don't think it's available right now.
> 
> I believe you can get the same strap with a different buckle through watch gecko though. I think watch gecko calls it the Zuludiver Zennor.
> 
> ...


@Badblood32 This is also the same aliexpress strap I have mentioned before.









9.37US $ 25% OFF|Fluoro Rubber Watch Strap 20mm 22mm 24mm For Sport Smart Watch Band Replacement Watch Accessories Bracelet Belt - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Here it is on another watch

everything mentioned about the strap previously is true


----------



## Newbedutchy (May 29, 2020)

*New MeisterSinger Milanese strap.*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## adt89 (Jan 15, 2016)

boatswain said:


>


 Which NATO is that one?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

adt89 said:


> Which NATO is that one?


Phenomenato.



Excellent quality and really good match for the 143.


----------



## dennisbible (Nov 5, 2017)

How does the diashield hold up? I hate scratches and ironically the diashield is making me reluctant to buy the watch. I know it will scratch with the diashield and my understanding is that due to the diashield they can't be buffed out.


----------



## Newbedutchy (May 29, 2020)

dennisbible said:


> How does the diashield hold up? I hate scratches and ironically the diashield is making me reluctant to buy the watch. I know it will scratch with the diashield and my understanding is that due to the diashield they can't be buffed out.


Pretty good. Only some slight scratches on the strap clasp. Been wearing mine as primary watch since August. See latest post for the watch (not the bracelet). I have the idea that diashield attracts stains but that's it.


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Newbedutchy said:


> View attachment 15775658
> *New MeisterSinger Milanese strap.*


I like the look of that bracelet! I'd love to see more angles of it and a wrist shot. The case of this watch just asks for a straight end bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Newbedutchy (May 29, 2020)

This is interesting. The inside of the new meistersinger is brushed, not polished. Just switched it. Only the quick release is now visible but hey... 2 different looks for the same price.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

It's an Artem Sailcloth kinda day...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

For now, I prefer steel.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> For now, I prefer steel.
> View attachment 15777976


I love the bracelet. Your photo made me want to wear mine also, so the Artem only got a half day, LOL!

I don't know why people are always hating on it. It's an attractive oyster/president hybrid that goes great with the watch. The 'diver extension' is pretty weak, but I won't be putting on a wetsuit anytime soon. And, yes, the endlinks don't mate perfectly with the case. Nobody's ever going to notice except the owner, and I'm not expecting perfection at this price point.

What really baffles me is people who complain that the bracelet 'rattles too much.'

Really? I mean . . . REALLY?!?

If I hold the watch/bracelet next to my ear and give it a good, purposeful shake, yes, I detect some very slight audible looseness in the links/clasp.

But, good God!!! Is silence from the bracelet REALLY that important? Are the neighbors complaining about the noise and calling the cops??? No? Then the bracelet is functioning properly. Live with it!

Sorry for the rant, Tanjectorly! And thanks for giving me a good excuse to wear the bracelet today...it hasn't had too much wrist time lately.

Cheers!


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

broonzbane said:


> I love the bracelet. Your photo made me want to wear mine also, so the Artem only got a half day, LOL!
> 
> I don't know why people are always hating on it. It's an attractive oyster/president hybrid that goes great with the watch. The 'diver extension' is pretty weak, but I won't be putting on a wetsuit anytime soon. And, yes, the endlinks don't mate perfectly with the case. Nobody's ever going to notice except the owner, and I'm not expecting perfection at this price point.
> 
> ...


I have similar thoughts to this..

I'm not a bracelet fan for the most part, but decided to give it a go. It's comfortable and well made. Yes there's a bit of noise, but that's because there's a bit of movement in it. If it was tightened up to the point of no noise, I imagine it wouldn't be half as comfortable as it is. And as for the end links, I don't see an issue with them. If they had be machined to the perfect dimension of the lug spacing, I imagine they'd be difficult to fit.


----------



## Kirk86d (Feb 20, 2021)

sirep said:


> I had to send in my SBDC101 (SPB143) to Seiko NA to remove dust from under the crystal and from on the dial of mine. Turn around was a couple of weeks and they did a good job.


Did they remove this dust under warranty? Thanks!


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Dug up an old mesh for the 147 today.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## FBach (Jul 23, 2020)

boatswain said:


>


Gorgeous watch and combo....Seiko's finest, imho.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

FBach said:


> Gorgeous watch and combo....Seiko's finest, imho.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Thanks.

It's certainly my favourite seiko at the moment. Checks a lot of boxes for me.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

broonzbane said:


> I love the bracelet. Your photo made me want to wear mine also, so the Artem only got a half day, LOL!
> 
> I don't know why people are always hating on it. It's an attractive oyster/president hybrid that goes great with the watch. The 'diver extension' is pretty weak, but I won't be putting on a wetsuit anytime soon. And, yes, the endlinks don't mate perfectly with the case. Nobody's ever going to notice except the owner, and I'm not expecting perfection at this price point.
> 
> ...


im sure there are different scenarios and I wouldn't have minded if the endlinks were a little loose, but was ridiculously so on my version. Especially considering I also have the SBDC053 with a sourced factory bracelet and that is FLUSH and tight fitting with no gaps or movement at all..

Hearing from all the people with the new strap codes good to hear the endlinks seem to fit much better also.


----------



## Badblood32 (Feb 15, 2020)

The end link on one end of my strapcode bracelet was poorly locked in and this morning the watch fell 5-6 feet onto concrete as one side of the bracelet popped off. Have worn the watch for multiple months since owning it and it was like brand new....not anymore

Edit: this got me thinking, does seiko refinish watch cases when serviced?

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChairForce1 (Feb 22, 2021)

Badblood32 said:


> The end link on one of my strapcode bracelets was poorly locked in and this morning the watch fell 5-6 feet onto concrete as one side of the bracelet popped off. Have worn the watch for multiple months since owning it and it was like brand new....not anymore
> 
> Edit: this got me thinking, does seiko refinish watch cases when serviced?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


I am very sorry to hear about your fall and look forward to seeing the response as to whether Seiko refinishes their watches and the general Seiko approach towards servicing. I know Omega will bring a watch as close to its original condition as possible, but I have no idea about Seiko.

That said, I just picked one of these up myself (pics coming soon) and I am interested in picking up a strapcode bracelet for it. Do you have any pics of yours on the strapcode?


----------



## Newbedutchy (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Badblood32 (Feb 15, 2020)

ChairForce1 said:


> I am very sorry to hear about your fall and look forward to seeing the response as to whether Seiko refinishes their watches and the general Seiko approach towards servicing. I know Omega will bring a watch as close to its original condition as possible, but I have no idea about Seiko.
> 
> That said, I just picked one of these up myself (pics coming soon) and I am interested in picking up a strapcode bracelet for it. Do you have any pics of yours on the strapcode?


It's a nice bracelet minus the whole poorly fitting on one side thing that contributed to this mornings diaster. I can take some photos later and post them

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Pleasantly surprised how well the shark mesh compliments the 147. I'm really digging this combo. Heres another shot.


----------



## Badblood32 (Feb 15, 2020)

Strapcode





































Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Newbedutchy said:


> View attachment 15781180
> View attachment 15781182
> View attachment 15781183


Nice!

What brand of mesh is that?


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Badblood32 said:


> Strapcode
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does it compare to the OEM Seiko?


----------



## Badblood32 (Feb 15, 2020)

pojo1806 said:


> How does it compare to the OEM Seiko?


It's more comfortable (for me) because it's easier to get a really good fit. It also feels more stable on my wrist. I like the look and weight of the OEM bracelet more but this one doesn't rattle at all

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Badblood32 said:


> It's more comfortable (for me) because it's easier to get a really good fit. It also feels more stable on my wrist. I like the look and weight of the OEM bracelet more but this one doesn't rattle at all
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


How's the colour match? Can't really tell on the pics.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Badblood32 (Feb 15, 2020)

pojo1806 said:


> How's the colour match? Can't really tell on the pics.


It's probably a little lighter (easier to tell in person under harsh lights) than the dishield coating but light play makes them nearly indistinguishable

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Badblood32 said:


> It's probably a little lighter (easier to tell in person under harsh lights) than the dishield coating but light play makes them nearly indistinguishable
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Thanks for that, I may just order a strapcode and an SPB147 in a few months then.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Vintageautomatic said:


> Got the new Strapcode bracelet - was extremely difficult to put on - it was on fine but I noticed only one side of each spring bar was properly in place. Hours of fiddling got them both locked in (I think the second pic was taken before they were properly locked and you can tell if you look closely). Anyway, absolutely love it - it's incredibly comfortable on my tiny wrists - a dream.


Where did you order it from, a UK store or did you have to import it?


----------



## whynotnow? (Jan 17, 2011)

Badblood32 said:


> The end link on one end of my strapcode bracelet was poorly locked in and this morning the watch fell 5-6 feet onto concrete as one side of the bracelet popped off. Have worn the watch for multiple months since owning it and it was like brand new....not anymore
> 
> Edit: this got me thinking, does seiko refinish watch cases when serviced?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Managed to fumble around and loft my SBDC051, which landed on a ceramic tile floor. Badly damaged bezel, scratched case, and stopped movement. Received back from Seiko Svc. Center in New Jersey last week. Basically, a new watch, minus band. About $375 and 2 months later...absolutely perfect results.

Can't speak for anyone else, but I'm more than satisfied.


----------



## Newbedutchy (May 29, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Nice!
> 
> What brand of mesh is that?


MeisterSinger. It is expensive, 350 euro. I got it cheap for 200. I was also looking at the 200 euro Staib. Looks very alike and is available brushed or polished. This Meistersinger is brushed on the inside and can be turned. See earlier picture posted.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

strapcode's sharkmesh isnt cheap either but looks decent.....not as good as the MeisterSinger









22mm Winghead SHARK Mesh Band Stainless Steel Watch Bracelet, V-Clasp, Brushed


Winghead Shark Mesh is a crossover concept, the idea that the balance of loose and strength. This is the merging of SHARK Mesh Band and solid stainless steel endlink by the application of high melting and machining technology. Winghead Shark Mesh Band has an absolutely flat and smooth...




www.strapcode.com


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

there is also this guy who sells Monster Mesh by Jurgans









Monster ss Mesh by Jurgens Germany FS


The real Jürgen's German made ss Mesh available in 18 , 20 ,22 or 24 mm ALL SS MESH Bracelets with SS secure Deployant MADE IN GERMANY THE BEST MESH BRACELETS YOU CAN GET . True hand made in Germany by „ Jürgen's Hand Made in Germany" by jurgens germany The 18 and 20 mm parallel bracelets have...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Newbedutchy said:


> MeisterSinger. It is expensive, 350 euro. I got it cheap for 200. I was also looking at the 200 euro Staib. Looks very alike and is available brushed or polished. This Meistersinger is brushed on the inside and can be turned. See earlier picture posted.


Thanks so much.

I thought it may be a Staib


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

Got a strapcode in today and I just prefer rubber, anyone wanna spare me the return? Already in the USA, same cost as new + shipping.

This model: 20mm Super-O Boyer 316L Stainless Steel Watch Band for Seiko SPB143 63Mas 40.5mm, Brushed V-Clasp


----------



## ChairForce1 (Feb 22, 2021)

mattonthewater said:


> Got a strapcode in today and I just prefer rubber, anyone wanna spare me the return? Already in the USA, same cost as new, basic clasp.


Which strapcode model is it?


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

Been wearing my 149 since July, still love it!


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

Not sure. What happened above, I think my fingers stutter?


----------



## Newbedutchy (May 29, 2020)

This is a staib milanese which costs 200 euro. It is brushed. Very alike the MeisterSinger I have.


----------



## Newbedutchy (May 29, 2020)

My MeisterSinger, polished side.


----------



## thevowels (Mar 3, 2021)

boatswain said:


> I agree with the rubber and nato sentiment.
> 
> 
> Not many watches do I enjoy on a nato, but I sure do like one on the 143


I think the grey NATO looks perfect.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It's certainly my favourite seiko at the moment. Checks a lot of boxes for me.


This looks awesome! The color looks like the closest I've seen to true RAF Admiralty Grey, which is only produced by Phoenix.

It's always been in the back of my mind to pick one up just to see how good it looks. I've never seen an unflattering photo of a Phoenix Admiralty Grey NATO, and Phoenix straps are inexpensive. But, quality-wise, Phoenix straps leave a LOT to be desired. Seams are welded (according to RAF milspec) instead of stitched (more durable), and from my own experience with a Phoenix Bond, the adjustment holes start to 'blow out' within a few short weeks of wear.


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

As much as I love the 143 on a Tropic strap, the Artem has been my go-to









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

broonzbane said:


> This looks awesome! The color looks like the closest I've seen to true RAF Admiralty Grey, which is only produced by Phoenix.
> 
> It's always been in the back of my mind to pick one up just to see how good it looks. I've never seen an unflattering photo of a Phoenix Admiralty Grey NATO, and Phoenix straps are inexpensive. But, quality-wise, Phoenix straps leave a LOT to be desired. Seams are welded (according to RAF milspec) instead of stitched (more durable), and from my own experience with a Phoenix Bond, the adjustment holes start to 'blow out' within a few short weeks of wear.


Cheers

The colour is great and is quite dark, but has a moderate sheen that makes it appear lighter in most pics. It is a really great match to the dial tone of the 143.

I would agree that grey is a surprisingly tricky color to get right. But perhaps that is also that I prefer the darker admiralty tone too.

This pics are pretty close to looking like what the naked eye sees.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Cheers
> 
> The colour is great and is quite dark, but has a moderate sheen that makes it appear lighter in most pics. It is a really great match to the dial tone of the 143.
> 
> ...


It looks like the perfect tone to complement the sunbust dial, for sure. A true stunner!

I remember when Phenomenato was first ramping up on these very forums. He was always keeping readers abreast of  the materials he was trying, all the hardware he was using, and all the manufacturing/stitching techniques that were being considered...

By all accounts, he nailed it right out of the gate when production finally began. My preference has since turned to rubber, but if the NATO itch ever comes back, perhaps I'll scratch it with one of these.

My favorites right now on the 143 are the Artem sailcloth and the Hirsch Accent, which, IMHO, looks like it _should_ be OEM for the 143. It's just a perfect pairing, and having worn the combo for about a month now, the desire to make any additional strap purchases just isn't there anymore. It's just so damned sexy, with a gorgeous sheen that makes it really pop with the watch. I've found the one strap to rule them all!

My only complaints with it are the skinny QR springbars, and the vitually insignificant gap where it meets the case-a curved/fitted version would be SWEEEEET, but Hirsch doesn't go down the custom-fit road...


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

creepy ross said:


> As much as I love the 143 on a Tropic strap, the Artem has been my go-to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huge fan of this strap! Was worried about sizing on my 7.5" wrist when I first ordered it because others with large wrists complained it was too small. My experience has been otherwise, as I'm on the 4th adjustment hole from the tail end with a perfectly comfortable fit.

so nice!


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

Yeah, it's sweet. I'm glad I got a deal on a barely used one, otherwise I may never have tried it.


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

JayQ said:


> View attachment 15785108


How brown would you consider the dial on the 147? I really like the gilt accents but not sure I will like the dial colour, it's the only thing holding me back.


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

pojo1806 said:


> How brown would you consider the dial on the 147? I really like the gilt accents but not sure I will like the dial colour, it's the only thing holding me back.


I have to say, you can only see the brown in direct sunlight, otherwise, it almost looks black in normal lighting conditions


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

JayQ said:


> I have to say, you can only see the brown in direct sunlight, otherwise, it almost looks black in normal lighting conditions


It's so hard to tell looking at pictures, it looks different every time.


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

pojo1806 said:


> time.


I do agree. I can assure you that you need strong light source for the brown to pop.

I'll be going outside shortly. I'll take a picture as the sun is shining here


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

JayQ said:


> I do agree. I can assure you that you need strong light source for the brown to pop.
> 
> I'll be going outside shortly. I'll take a picture as the sun is shining here


Looking forward to it.


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

pojo1806 said:


> Looking forward to it.


The sun has just come through the window


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

pojo1806 said:


> Looking forward to it.


 And a lume shot for you


----------



## ChairForce1 (Feb 22, 2021)

JayQ said:


> The sun has just come through the window
> 
> View attachment 15785316


 Looks incredible


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

JayQ said:


> The sun has just come through the window
> 
> View attachment 15785316


Love that coppertone sunburst dial and gold accents really makes the 147 pops .


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

JayQ said:


> The sun has just come through the window
> 
> View attachment 15785316


Love that coppertone sunburst dial and gold accents really makes the 147 pops .


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

JayQ said:


> The sun has just come through the window
> 
> View attachment 15785316


Looks amazing, think you just sold me on it.


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

pojo1806 said:


> Looking forward to it.


In the outside world


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

JayQ said:


> In the outside world


The gilt looks much better as well, looks really yellow in some stock photos.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

pojo1806 said:


> How brown would you consider the dial on the 147? I really like the gilt accents but not sure I will like the dial colour, it's the only thing holding me back.


I wanted to compare the shades of brown between my SRPD95 and the SPB145 because one of the reasons I went with the SPB143 is that I already have a brownish dial in the SRPD95 but turns out the SPB145 has a more vivid brown sunburst dial compared to the SRPD95 which I think has a shade of brown closer to the SPB147.















They're not exactly the same but what the SRPD95 and SPB147 dials have in common is that they need to be under direct sunlight or a strong light source for the brown to pop as @JayQ said.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Kev161 said:


> I picked the SPB143 because I wanted to compare the shades of brown between my SRPD95 and the SPB145 because one of the reasons I went with the SPB143 is that I already have a brownish dial in the SRPD95 but turns out the SPB145 has a more vivid brown sunburst dial compared to the SRPD95 which I think has a shade of brown closer to the SPB147.
> View attachment 15785488
> View attachment 15785490
> 
> They're not exactly the same but what the SRPD95 and SPB147 dials have in common is that they need to be under direct sunlight or a strong light source for the brown to pop as @JayQ said.


The SPB147 dial really fits nicely between the BB58 and the SPB145.


----------



## depwnz (Apr 14, 2016)

whats the lug-2-lug length for this series?


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Luff Watch Straps recently sent me an email advertising their new curved-end NBR rubber straps for the SKX00x series watches (and the Seiko 5's that replace that line).

This is the page that the email directed me to.

In addition to the product shots with 007's, 009's, etc., we find this photo of what _appears_ to be an SPB143:










But this can't be a 143, can it? The dial and handset are correct, but everything else looks wrong: the bezel, the crystal, the crown, and the case itself all look incorrect. The signed crown is what immediately threw me...

Is this a modded watch? If so, why would you use a modded watch with a case that doesn't match the case your strap fits in product shots?

Weird...


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

depwnz said:


> whats the lug-2-lug length for this series?


47.5mm


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

broonzbane said:


> Luff Watch Straps recently sent me an email advertising their new curved-end NBR rubber straps for the SKX00x series watches (and the Seiko 5's that replace that line).
> 
> This is the page that the email directed me to.
> 
> ...


That's a mod by Rom.media on instagram, you can see the watermark on the picture.
That build has an SKX case with the 3 o'clock crown from Namoki.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

Lets see for how long it stays off the bracelet this time 😂.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Kev161 said:


> That's a mod by Rom.media on instagram, you can see the watermark on the picture.
> That build has an SKX case with the 3 o'clock crown from Namoki.


Anyone else think that mod looks better than the real thing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Kev161 said:


> That's a mod by Rom.media on instagram, you can see the watermark on the picture.
> That build has an SKX case with the 3 o'clock crown from Namoki.


I knew it had to be, but just wanted to make sure I didn't miss anything from the 'New Releases' thread. Thanks for confirming my suspicion...


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

B1ff_77 said:


> Anyone else think that mod looks better than the real thing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only thing I like better is the signed crown.


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

pojo1806 said:


> Looks amazing, think you just sold me on it.


I think you'll really enjoy it as a watch ?


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

JayQ said:


> I think you'll really enjoy it as a watch ?


I plan to get the strapcode bracelet for it as well, unless I can find the OEM much cheaper than £400+.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

pojo1806 said:


> I plan to get the strapcode bracelet for it as well, unless I can find the OEM much cheaper than £400+.


Seiko Bracelet for Prospex SBDC101/105/107 Ref. M197213H0


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

pojo1806 said:


> I plan to get the strapcode bracelet for it as well, unless I can find the OEM much cheaper than £400+.


I've got the 143 also, so I can always put the bracelet from that onto it if I fancy it.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Kev161 said:


> Seiko Bracelet for Prospex SBDC101/105/107 Ref. M197213H0
> View attachment 15785785


Still rather expensive, would have to pay import fees as well, I've heard the strapcode is actually better quality despite not being a perfect colour match.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

JayQ said:


> I've got the 143 also, so I can always put the bracelet from that onto it if I fancy it.


Do you find they are different enough to justify both? I have 2 Alpinists so I'm not against it lol.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

pojo1806 said:


> Still rather expensive, would have to pay import fees as well, I've heard the strapcode is actually better quality despite not being a perfect colour match.


The Strapcode is worth a try for the price, luckily for me I got a perfect fit out of the stock one and find it very comfortable which is why I struggle with taking the watch off the bracelet, otherwise I would have probably ended up ordering the Strapcode. 


pojo1806 said:


> Do you find they are different enough to justify both? I have 2 Alpinists so I'm not against it lol.


I also want another Alpinist or 2..😅


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

B1ff_77 said:


> Anyone else think that mod looks better than the real thing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope.
I hate excessively-domed crystals. I'm sure there's a legit, functional, diving-related use for them, but for me, I would just be banging my watch against door jambs at double the frequency.

Not a fan of the bezel either. Not awful, but the taller numerals on the 143's bezel just look better to me.

I don't like the case either. Too rounded-off. Not angular enough. Completely kills the retro vibe.

Nope. Seiko nailed this one right on the head. Wouldn't even ask for a signed crown or gimmicky ceramic on the bezel either....


----------



## ChairForce1 (Feb 22, 2021)

Kev161 said:


> The Strapcode is worth a try for the price, luckily for me I got a perfect fit out of the stock one and find it very comfortable which is why I struggle with taking the watch off the bracelet, otherwise I would have probably ended up ordering the Strapcode.


This is my first watch that cost above $120, so I am interested in buying accessories for it. I also find that the OEM bracelet is good quality and fits me well, but I would like to try out the strapcode jubilee on it.


----------



## ChairForce1 (Feb 22, 2021)

broonzbane said:


> Nope.
> I hate excessively-domed crystals. I'm sure there's a legit, functional, diving-related use for them, but for me, I would just be banging my watch against door jambs at double the frequency.
> 
> Not a fan of the bezel either. Not awful, but the taller numerals on the 143's bezel just look better to me.
> ...


Do you mean a ceramic bezel insert? What is gimmicky about that?


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Kev161 said:


> The only thing I like better is the signed crown.


Bezel proportions look more in tune with the dial size to me. Maybe that's cos I still haven't quite come to terms with the bezel insert width on the SPBs.

Also like look of the distortions from the heavily domed/bevelled crystal, bit more of an original 62MAS vibe about it. The case doesn't look right at all, but overall it's a nice effort

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Styles Bitchley (Jun 13, 2018)

JayQ said:


> In the outside world


Man. That looks so nice.


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

pojo1806 said:


> Do you find they are different enough to justify both? I have 2 Alpinists so I'm not against it lol.


Personally I do. I feel with the right bracelet or strap could really make the 147 a dressier watch, with the 143 as a daily wearer.
I've got two Alpinist also - a 089 and a 199. I like them both for different reasons, but the 089 again can be the dressier of the two I feel


----------



## militaryfan (Feb 1, 2010)

When I was waiting for mine to arrive I was viewing a lot of pics on the net and thought to myself how much better the rubber strap looks than the stock bracelet. And now that I have received mine, I can definitely say pictures were deceiving for me.

















I still think that in photos the rubber strap combo is more visually appealing, but in the flesh, the metal bracelet is much more aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Just waiting for this to be released (SPB213) and I'll have my first white dial diver. I'm convinced the blue bezel is similar to my old SPB053 which was the best part of that watch.

I'm going to trademark the name to The Seiko Santorini.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

pojo1806 said:


> Still rather expensive, would have to pay import fees as well, I've heard the strapcode is actually better quality despite not being a perfect colour match.


I wouldn't bother with the OEM bracelet and pay less than half the price for a stapcode. If you see my previous posts, had the 147 and sourced the OEM bracelet, endlinks fitment was terrible.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Predictabilly said:


> I wouldn't bother with the OEM bracelet and pay less than half the price for a stapcode. If you see my previous posts, had the 147 and sourced the OEM bracelet, endlinks fitment was terrible.


I will most likely get the strapcode, a slight colour difference won't bother me.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

pojo1806 said:


> It's so hard to tell looking at pictures, it looks different every time.


It's a dynamic dial. Its more of a satin finish rather than sunburst which makes it harder to get the sunburst effect. Here are some old pics.


----------



## ChairForce1 (Feb 22, 2021)

valuewatchguy said:


> It's a dynamic dial. Its more of a satin finish rather than sunburst which makes it harder to get the sunburst effect. Here are some old pics.


really going for that black bay look. looks great.

where is the nato from?


----------



## Mbappe (May 13, 2020)

Galaga said:


> Just waiting for this to be released (SPB213) and I'll have my first white dial diver. I'm convinced the blue bezel is similar to my old SPB053 which was the best part of that watch.
> 
> I'm going to trademark the name to The Seiko Santorini.


This is such a cool watch! Awesome colour combo and I love that nickname!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Mbappe said:


> This is such a cool watch! Awesome colour combo and I love that nickname!


Thanks brother.

If this name takes off I expect Seiko to gift me number 1 of the limited series.


----------



## Styles Bitchley (Jun 13, 2018)

ChairForce1 said:


> where is the nato from?


Looks like an Erica's Originals MN. Although lots of people are selling MNs these days.


----------



## ChairForce1 (Feb 22, 2021)

Styles *****ley said:


> Looks like an Erica's Originals MN. Although lots of people are selling MNs these days.


Thanks. Wow, these are expensive. No one steal my idea, I think a black one with a white stripe would look great on this watch.


----------



## thevowels (Mar 3, 2021)

I kept switching from NATOs to bracelet to the rubber strap, and I keep coming back to and sticking with the rubber. The inside of the keeper took some getting used to, but the strap is otherwise sooooo comfortable. Putting this on now is like slipping into my favorite shoes. I like it enough to consider buying the other OEM in black.

I love this watch, the dimensions and styling are perfect.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

thevowels said:


> The inside of the keeper took some getting used to, but the strap is otherwise sooooo comfortable. Putting this on now is like slipping into my favorite shoes. I like it enough to consider buying the other OEM in black.


I thought the same too when I first got it but over time i have found that 8 hours or less and the rubber strap is fine but my typical day is 14-18 hours and it always felt uncomfortable by the end of the day. presses in on the sides of my wrist. resorted to an Erikas and that has been great.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

B1ff_77 said:


> Anyone else think that mod looks better than the real thing?


Nope, sorry - the mod looks really bad actually. I can't stand the way too thick chapter ring. It's like staring into a deep well. Typical non-good-feature on sadly many micro brand watches. The rest of the mod is OK, but the cheap look from the chapter ring ruins everything - for me.


----------



## raptus (Jan 3, 2014)

Loevhagen said:


> The beauty of the SPB143 is that all the markers on the dial and the hands all replicate each other (i.e. rectangles). The design is so coherent that the SPB14x really stands out in a - do I dare to say - sometime a psychedelic design language from Seiko (i.e. circles+triangles+rectangles+whatever in the same watch).
> 
> My vote for having another dial then the original in the SPB143 is a big; "NO!".


YES well said! You are so right! This design coherence is crucial to me as well, and an underappreciated part of watch design. It is the reason why I had to let me Tudor Blackbay go and never get another one. Round markers and diamond hands _shudder_


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

raptus said:


> YES well said! You are so right! This design coherence is crucial to me as well, and an underappreciated part of watch design. It is the reason why I had to let me Tudor Blackbay go and never get another one. Round markers and diamond hands _shudder_


Design-wise I find these 14x great. But devil is in the details: those markers look toy-ish to me and the date disk is meh, except on the grey combination. Add the subpar 6R35 and its enough for me not buying one at current prices... but it's so near the mark I keep coming to this thread thinking _"oh, if only they..."_!


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

jmnav said:


> Design-wise I find these 14x great. But devil is in the details: those markers look toy-ish to me and the date disk is meh, except on the grey combination. Add the subpar 6R35 and its enough for me not buying one at current prices... but it's so near the mark I keep coming to this thread thinking _"oh, if only they..."_!


Toy-ish markers? I haven't heard that comment before. What makes them look toy-ish to you? Is it the lume application? To me, the lume does have a plastic look, but that doesn't bother me because the lume on this watch is fantastic and I would not take away from it for aesthetic reasons. I would also say the mirror finish on the marker surrounding the lume counteracts the plastic look of the lume.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

jbg7474 said:


> Toy-ish markers? I haven't heard that comment before. What makes them look toy-ish to you? Is it the lume application?
> To me, the lume does have a plastic look, but that doesn't bother me because the lume on this watch is fantastic and I would not take away from it for aesthetic reasons. I would also say the mirror finish on the marker surrounding the lume counteracts the plastic look of the lume.


Yes, blooby, plasticky and looking like a cheap add-on, like Fisher-Price markers. Not so bad in photos but I hardly can stand them live. Right now I'm wearing an SBDX017 and their markers are like years-light away and I can't believe they are but cents more expensive... if at all. Remember we are talking $1000+ here. The hands, the face, the bezel (when properly aligned, of course), the size, the overall design... on the other hand (geee) are a thing to behold.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

@jmnav - when you start to judge a watch for it's inherent design - and not $ - it's quite liberating.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Loevhagen said:


> @jmnav - when you start to judge a watch for it's inherent design - and not $ - it's quite liberating.


becoming increasingly unfashionable here on cashuseek!


----------



## sirep (Aug 28, 2019)

Kirk86d said:


> Did they remove this dust under warranty? Thanks!


Apologies about the late reply. In my case it was not, but that was due to the fact I admitted mine was purchased from the JDM market and I did not send in my warranty card. It did come with the international warranty card though. Another user here who also had JDM model sent his in for the same reason along with his warranty card and it was covered at no cost. So, if I kept my mouth shut and sent in the card it would have been covered.


----------



## Kirk86d (Feb 20, 2021)

sirep said:


> Apologies about the late reply. In my case it was not, but that was due to the fact I admitted mine was purchased from the JDM market and I did not send in my warranty card. It did come with the international warranty card though. Another user here who also had JDM model sent his in for the same reason along with his warranty card and it was covered at no cost. So, if I kept my mouth shut and sent in the card it would have been covered.


Thanks for the info. Just sent mine in, but I purchased it new from an AD so will hopefully be covered 🤞. Hoping it comes back extra fresh


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Loevhagen said:


> @jmnav - when you start to judge a watch for it's inherent design - and not $ - it's quite liberating.


I can design a watch according to my tastes in minutes: I only need a paper pad and a pencil. But, then, that's not enough: a watch is a physical thing, and a thing I should acquire at the expense of other things -money notes from my purse. It's the whole lot that either interests me or not.


----------



## sirep (Aug 28, 2019)

Kirk86d said:


> Thanks for the info. Just sent mine in, but I purchased it new from an AD so will hopefully be covered 🤞. Hoping it comes back extra fresh


I was happy with the work they did on mine. I also had them adjust the hands as the minute hand was off a couple of minutes, along with reseating the crystal as it wasn't quite even. I'm sure they will make it right for you!


----------



## Kirk86d (Feb 20, 2021)

sirep said:


> I was happy with the work they did on mine. I also had them adjust the hands as the minute hand was off a couple of minutes, along with reseating the crystal as it wasn't quite even. I'm sure they will make it right for you!


Wow I literally have the exact same list of issues. Great to hear you had a positive experience


----------



## sirep (Aug 28, 2019)

Testing out the ratcheting Strapcode clasp on the OEM bracelet.










It does have quite the gap in it:









I could never get the OEM clasp or another Strapcode clasp I tried to sit evenly. The watch was always off-kilter. The bracelet was either slightly too tight or loose. I do prefer the profile of the OEM clasp best of all.

The hardest part was finding spring bars that fit the bracelet and this particular clasp. I was lucky that the spring bars that came with this clasp worked: ZULUDIVER Solid Fold-Over Diver Buckle

They are 18mm and measure 1.6mm diameter with 1.1mm tips.


----------



## thevowels (Mar 3, 2021)

jmnav said:


> Design-wise I find these 14x great. But devil is in the details: those markers look toy-ish to me and the date disk is meh, except on the grey combination. Add the subpar 6R35 and its enough for me not buying one at current prices... but it's so near the mark I keep coming to this thread thinking _"oh, if only they..."_!


The details and finishing look much better in person, though the date is uninspiring. Is there wiggle room on the price in your area? Have you seen them in person?


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

thevowels said:


> The details and finishing look much better in person, though the date is uninspiring. Is there wiggle room on the price in your area? Have you seen them in person?


Yes I did... in fact, I find the hour markers much worse in person than photograph. In contrast, I remember the "debacle" in forums when Seiko came with the Prospex "X" which, live, I don't have problems with as it's quite discreet.

Regarding price, I must admit being "poisoned" by Seiko's own recent history: I bought a Sumo not that long time ago for €350, which makes a 14x at around €1000 a difficult pill to swallow. Not the price itself (I bought an SBDX017 at around €2000, after all), but both price/quality (I'm not going to "pardon" on a €1000 watch what I'd do on a €350 watch) and -and I think this has a deeper impact on me, knowing what Seiko could do but doesn't seem to want to (i.e.: look at older baby mm200 sbdc063; its finishing looks higher quality everywhere and yet, it was priced like 30% below current offer) -when I think Seiko "just" needed to "grow up" what they already had, just going for the new (much better, imho) design, but instead they decided to exchange better design for lower quality at a higher price tag, I can't avoid the feeling that Seiko is trying to scam me!


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

on a Crown & Buckle Chevron Fifty


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

B&R bands elastic 









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

As said by others before, the 147 needs a strong sun to bring out the best of that coppertone sunburst dial. But once it does, its revelling.


----------



## scarab1st (Jan 26, 2018)

Has anyone come across an all-brushed jubilee bracelet or something similar to a Z199 bracelet for the 14x series?


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, who among us is wearing this watch as a beater?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

broonzbane said:


> Just out of curiosity, is anyone wearing this watch as a beater?


If I keep it that will be the route I go. Right now it gets the gentle baby like treatment, LOL.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

KoolKat said:


> As said by others before, the 147 needs a strong sun to bring out the best of that coppertone sunburst dial. But once it does, its revelling.
> 
> View attachment 15795977


Look remarkably good on the mesh. Maybe better than the Strapcode offering. Hmmmm


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

broonzbane said:


> Just out of curiosity, is anyone wearing this watch as a beater?


While I'm more aware of my surroundings while wearing it (avoiding door locks), besides the microfiber cloth to avoid scratching the clasp with my macbook, I've wore it to the swimming pool, to work and the other day when I had to climb up a ladder to remove an old bird nest.


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

broonzbane said:


> Just out of curiosity, is anyone wearing this watch as a beater?


I'm not super careful with mine so it'll get beat up eventually but it's also in a rotation with other watches so I'm not wearing it every day.


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

broonzbane said:


> Just out of curiosity, is anyone wearing this watch as a beater?


Mine is on order and should be arriving next week. Assuming I like/keep it, it will be my daily. I don't baby my watches at all, so my daily could definitely be considered a beater.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

broonzbane said:


> Just out of curiosity, who among us is wearing this watch as a beater?


It's pretty much my daily as I don't like any of my other watches as much. The Diashield has surprisingly held up quite well for me. Not sure I'd call it a beater, but I'm definitely wearing it nearly 24/7.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thevowels (Mar 3, 2021)

broonzbane said:


> Just out of curiosity, who among us is wearing this watch as a beater?


I don't plan on babying mine, though I will likely take it off when working with tools. But not when hiking, camping, etc. So... a half beater.

My OG G-Shock and 40mm SRPE are more likely "true" beaters.


----------



## Xilikon (Jun 8, 2020)

Just received a SPB145J1 from Hong Kong to Canada in 2 days. I really love the dial color and cream indices.


----------



## Styles Bitchley (Jun 13, 2018)

Xilikon said:


> Just received a SPB145J1 from Hong Kong to Canada in 2 days. I really love the dial color and cream indices.
> 
> View attachment 15799610
> 
> ...


I'm thinking of doing the same. What did Canada customs ding you on duty?


----------



## bismarck_1870 (Jan 24, 2020)

broonzbane said:


> Just out of curiosity, who among us is wearing this watch as a beater?


I just got the 143 few weeks ago. Love it. Perfect size. I've been babying it a bit, but it is my daily wear. I think eventually it will be a beater status, but for now, I'll wear my g-shock if I'm doing anything that could scratch up the watch.


----------



## Xilikon (Jun 8, 2020)

Styles *****ley said:


> I'm thinking of doing the same. What did Canada customs ding you on duty?


I got dinged only 21$ as the seller put a low value as courtesy.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Kev161 said:


> [/ATTACH type="full" width="644px" alt="15801416"]15801416[/ATTACH]
> [/ATTACH type="full" width="646px" alt="15801423"]15801423[/ATTACH]


That gray Chevron always = the business with the 143 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PinotNoir (Dec 12, 2009)

always wanting spb143 for the grey sunburst dial, instead got call for this.

what I like for this lug size, got many options for straps and bracelet to try on









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


>


Well well well...


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Look remarkably good on the mesh. Maybe better than the Strapcode offering. Hmmmm


Thank you. Yes, I am pleasantly surprised how this mesh turned out. It blended in really well with the 147 imo, and is very comfortable to wear. It is one of those cheap mesh that I picked up from eBay a while ago too !


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Well well well...


I was honestly looking for the gilt/147 but this came up for a decent price so why not.

On another note, is it using a single done crystal?  It kinda looks like it but I don't remember seeing it in the specs sheet before (though I admit I wasn't looking too closely).


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


> I was honestly looking for the gilt/147 but this came up for a decent price so why not.
> 
> On another note, is it using a single done crystal?  It kinda looks like it but I don't remember seeing it in the specs sheet before (though I admit I wasn't looking too closely).


Well enjoy!

Thoughts so far?

Spec sheets can be a bit lean.

I'm of the impression it's a single based on the low angle distortion


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

Went to my local AD yesterday to try on some Seikos because why not! and turns out they can't keep the SPB143 in stock but have the SPB145, 147 and 149 sitting there. They told me that 4 people came in almost at the same time asking for the 143 the same day I picked mine, also that a client persuaded another one who was trying on a 143 to go for a Willard so that he could buy the 143.
What's going on...😂


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

Kev161 said:


> a client persuaded another one who was trying on a 143 to go for a Willard so that he could buy the 143


Hahaha. That's a boss move! Respect.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Kev161 said:


> Went to my local AD yesterday to try on some Seikos because why not! and turns out they can't keep the SPB143 in stock but have the SPB145, 147 and 149 sitting there. They told me that 4 people came in almost at the same time asking for the 143 the same day I picked mine, also that a client persuaded another one who was trying on a 143 to go for a Willard so that he could buy the 143.
> What's going on...


Seiko has absolutely hit on a winning formula on this watch. Their move upmarket may just be genius.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

I am getting the Seiko SPB147J1 for Rs. 60,000 (~USD 800) from a nearby AD. Is it a good deal?

Personally I love the unique colorway of the dial and the rubber band complements it. Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Reidceeding said:


> Hahaha. That's a boss move! Respect.


Bundling series-production Seikos. Never more has it been a seller's market - wow.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

It did well


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

One-Seventy said:


> Bundling series-production Seikos. Never more has it been a seller's market - wow.


It wasn't bundling.  A guy wanted to buy a SPB143 and convinced another person trying it on in store to buy the Willard instead...


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Loevhagen said:


> It wasn't bundling.  A guy wanted to buy a SPB143 and convinced another person trying it on in store to buy the Willard instead...


Phew - I misread. Glad the insanity hasn't spread any further!


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

Kev161 said:


> Went to my local AD yesterday to try on some Seikos because why not! and turns out they can't keep the SPB143 in stock but have the SPB145, 147 and 149 sitting there. They told me that 4 people came in almost at the same time asking for the 143 the same day I picked mine, also that a client persuaded another one who was trying on a 143 to go for a Willard so that he could buy the 143.
> What's going on...


Not surprised the 143 is so hot. I actually went to the AD to try on that model and they also had the 149 there and I was unexpectedly blown away by the 149. It's very subtle and understated in a way that spoke to me. I didn't think I would like the weird blue or gold details but nothing beats seeing the watch in person.

If you're reading this thread still thinking about these models, please go see them! And why not, a few Easter morning shots.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TerraCheo (Aug 18, 2020)

broonzbane said:


> Just out of curiosity, who among us is wearing this watch as a beater?


I don't know if it's a beater, but I have used to wear the watches all the time until they explode. I don't take care at all, the watch is to serve me and don't to be served by me. The only thing I haven't done is to play football with it using the watch as the ball... neither as a hammer, although the doors, frames and every edge at home don't think the same.

P.S: It's still working nor exploded.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Well enjoy!
> 
> Thoughts so far?


Man I'm conflicted. I feel like I should like it more than I do but them lugs kinda bother me. I do like the dial though, I love that it doesn't get washed out even in direct sunlight which is not uncommon for most grey dials I've owned.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


> Man I'm conflicted. I feel like I should like it more than I do but them lugs kinda bother me. I do like the dial though, I love that it doesn't get washed out even in direct sunlight which is not uncommon for most grey dials I've owned.


Fair.

It only just softens the classic skin Diver blunt lugs, which certainly aren't everyone's cup of tea.

I agree, the grey sunburst is spot on though


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

I find the squared space between the lugs just perfect - and this design makes every strap look good. I personally don't care much for when a squared of strap end meets a rounded watch case and the result is a U-shaped void of nothing, zip, nada.


----------



## militaryfan (Feb 1, 2010)

Does anyone here get the full 70 hour power reserve? My one lasts approximately a maximum of 48 hours.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

militaryfan said:


> Does anyone here get the full 70 hour power reserve? My one lasts approximately a maximum of 48 hours.


Easily - a full three days.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

militaryfan said:


> Does anyone here get the full 70 hour power reserve? My one lasts approximately a maximum of 48 hours.


Haven't really checked, I've let it stop twice since I got it but wasn't really paying attention.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

One-Seventy said:


> Easily - a full three days.


For me it's easily a full 3 hours. Likely a lot longer, but I wouldn't know. It never leaves my wrist unless I'm doing the yard work...?


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

militaryfan said:


> Does anyone here get the full 70 hour power reserve? My one lasts approximately a maximum of 48 hours.


I can't keep mine off the wrist long enough to tell. I have yet to kill it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

militaryfan said:


> Does anyone here get the full 70 hour power reserve? My one lasts approximately a maximum of 48 hours.


I did a "50-turn test" and it went 66 hours. Don't know what it would be (yet) at 60 or 70 turns.


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

After the 147 I got the 143 as well. I'm loving it!


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

munichblue said:


> After the 147 I got the 143 as well. I'm loving it!
> 
> View attachment 15812156
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more ! After the 143 I got the 147 as well. I'm loving it too ? !!


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

I hate to say, when I had the Rolex submariner 116610, it never felt right on my wrist. Maybe due to the fat squared lugs form factor and others aspects and I've since sold it. The 143 felt right on my wrist in every aspect. It is the closest to perfection for a diver watch for everyday wear for me. I'll have the 143 instead of the 116610 any day.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

KoolKat said:


> I hate to say, when I had the Rolex submariner 116610, it never felt right on my wrist. Maybe due to the fat squared lugs form factor and others aspects and I've since sold it. The 143 felt right on my wrist in every aspect. It is the closest to perfection for a diver watch for everyday wear for me. I'll have the 143 instead of the 116610 any day.


Now that Tudor has made its retro diver out of gold and silver, how about it, Seiko? You could make an SPB out of lead, or sponge. it'll be ridiculous, but the internet traffic dedicated to it will be highly lucrative!


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

Still love my '143 although I'm pretty annoyed that my bracelet has decided to malfunction.

I am missing what appears to be cap for the hole which I presume is to keep the central link attached to the outer part. Very random. If you guys look very very closely at the side of your bracelet you will see the caps in place. They're very subtle, I think they've been polished in tandem with the bracelet sides so they're pretty much invisible at a glance. They exist on every link, I don't suppose anyone has seen or experienced this issue before?

anyway, I've lost one of these caps and now I have a hole in my bracelet and a bad feeling the watch may come off my wrist. Bummer.

_see hole in the first link following the end link_

edited to add is this a warranty job?


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Nayche said:


> Still love my '143 although I'm pretty annoyed that my bracelet has decided to malfunction.
> 
> I am missing what appears to be cap for the hole which I presume is to keep the central link attached to the outer part. Very random. If you guys look very very closely at the side of your bracelet you will see the caps in place. They're very subtle, I think they've been polished in tandem with the bracelet sides so they're pretty much invisible at a glance. They exist on every link, I don't suppose anyone has seen or experienced this issue before?
> 
> ...


That sure seems like a warranty job to me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

KoolKat said:


> I hate to say, when I had the Rolex submariner 116610, it never felt right on my wrist. Maybe due to the fat squared lugs form factor and others aspects and I've since sold it. The 143 felt right on my wrist in every aspect. It is the closest to perfection for a diver watch for everyday wear for me. I'll have the 143 instead of the 116610 any day.


I'm sure some amount of this is dependent on individual tastes. I've never had the 116610 on my wrist so I can't confirm, but I do love how the 143 feels on wrist. Seiko really could treat this like their submariner, even if they don't have the brand cachet. Maybe in 20 years it'll be worth $10k.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

jbg7474 said:


> I'm sure some amount of this is dependent on individual tastes. I've never had the 116610 on my wrist so I can't confirm, but I do love how the 143 feels on wrist. Seiko really could treat this like their submariner, even if they don't have the brand cachet. Maybe in 20 years it'll be worth $10k.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fair comment, individual taste dictates. I am sure there are just as many, if not more 116610 fans out there. The 143 is no where near the 116610 in terms of brand prestige and value appreciation. The latter also houses a much better movement but it also cost nearly 10 times as much, if you can find one to buy. With that said, the 143 wins in every other aspects, including the look and feel on my wrist which is most important to me.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Nayche said:


> Still love my '143 although I'm pretty annoyed that my bracelet has decided to malfunction.
> 
> I am missing what appears to be cap for the hole which I presume is to keep the central link attached to the outer part. Very random. If you guys look very very closely at the side of your bracelet you will see the caps in place. They're very subtle, I think they've been polished in tandem with the bracelet sides so they're pretty much invisible at a glance. They exist on every link, I don't suppose anyone has seen or experienced this issue before?
> 
> ...


That's a manufacturing defect in my book - warranty that thing! Good luck, and do update as and when.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jbg7474 said:


> Seiko really could treat this like their submariner, even if they don't have the brand cachet. Maybe in 20 years it'll be worth $10k.


They have that already in the SLA017


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

My SPB143 finally arrived yesterday.

Overall, it's amazing, and I'm very happy. Some quick thoughts:

The 62MAS case-shape is very cool!
The fit is perfect! I was a little concerned because it looked big in pics (even in mine below). But in the flesh, it's awesome.
The case sits a bit higher than I was expecting. It's definitely not thin and feels similar to my SKX013. Doesn't bug me though, as I think it gives a good wrist presence. 
No QC issues that I can notice, and given that, I'm not going to try too hard to find them. 
As expected, the bracelet is bulkier than I would have liked, and makes the overall package quite heavy. That said, I think all Seiko divers should come on the jangly-ass jubilee bracelet from the SKX's.
Despite the above, in a day of wear, the bracelet is already kind of growing on me. I'll be switching to a Tropic soon, but will definitely come back to the bracelet.
I hate the diver's extension!
Will post some pics once I change out the bracelet.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> They have that already in the SLA017


Nah... ignoring prices, the SLA017 is an icon but the fact that it was a limited edition disqualifies it.


----------



## scarab1st (Jan 26, 2018)

I love my 149 but it wouldn't replace my SLA017, much less my 116610. They each have a place in a collection and are all keepers.


----------



## thevowels (Mar 3, 2021)

Hey, why not?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Kev161 said:


> Nah... ignoring prices, the SLA017 is an icon but the fact that it was a limited edition disqualifies it.


practically speaking Rolex is limited too, 😂


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

scarab1st said:


> I love my 149 but it wouldn't replace my SLA017, much less my 116610. They each have a place in a collection and are all keepers.
> 
> View attachment 15814781


Bring it in, lets see a full family picture.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> practically speaking Rolex is limited too, 😂


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

Reidceeding said:


> My SPB143 finally arrived yesterday.
> 
> Overall, it's amazing, and I'm very happy. Some quick thoughts:
> 
> ...


You got the new dial.


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

Kev161 said:


> You got the new dial.


What's the new dial?


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Reidceeding said:


> What's the new dial?


Lume dial marker at 3:00. Enjoy it's awesome.

Mine is out for warranty repair and I'm worried I'm going to buy another variation.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

KoolKat said:


> I hate to say, when I had the Rolex submariner 116610, it never felt right on my wrist. Maybe due to the fat squared lugs form factor and others aspects and I've since sold it. The 143 felt right on my wrist in every aspect. It is the closest to perfection for a diver watch for everyday wear for me. I'll have the 143 instead of the 116610 any day.


Does this mean you will sell your Submariner at an undermarket price just for the good feeling of being fred of that obnoxious piece of steel?


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Reidceeding said:


> As expected, the bracelet is bulkier than I would have liked, and makes the overall package quite heavy. That said, I think all Seiko divers should come on the jangly-ass jubilee bracelet from the SKX's


If for anything else, I pressed the "like" button just for this.

If Seiko realized what a stonishing bracelet they designed with their "poor's man" SKX jubilee, they'd make it central on their catalogue (same spirit, just a bit of better finishing, like solid end-links, etc).


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

FJR1971 said:


> Lume dial marker at 3:00. Enjoy it's awesome.
> 
> Mine is out for warranty repair and I'm worried I'm going to buy another variation.


Got my 143 yesterday but still with a NLNT (no lume near three) dial.


----------



## Badblood32 (Feb 15, 2020)

I have one of the versions without lume @ 3pm but don't think the new ones look any worse, just different

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazdaki (Dec 20, 2020)

Got my today.
Needed something for a weekend at the seaside 😀


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

jmnav said:


> If for anything else, I pressed the "like" button just for this.
> 
> If Seiko realized what a stonishing bracelet they designed with their "poor's man" SKX jubilee, they'd make it central on their catalogue (same spirit, just a bit of better finishing, like solid end-links, etc).


Amen, brother!


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

FJR1971 said:


> Lume dial marker at 3:00. Enjoy it's awesome.
> 
> Mine is out for warranty repair and I'm worried I'm going to buy another variation.


Damnit! I didn't even notice that. I don't like it, haha. An odd decision, because it's obviously not symmetrical... And I'm pretty sure I'd know what comes between 2 and 4, even in the dark.

Oh well, not something I'll lose any sleep over.


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

FJR1971 said:


> Lume dial marker at 3:00. Enjoy it's awesome.
> 
> Mine is out for warranty repair and I'm worried I'm going to buy another variation.


Are the non-3 o'clock marker dials only found on JDM versions? I'm rather confused.?


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Spoonsey said:


> Are the non-3 o'clock marker dials only found on JDM versions? I'm rather confused.?


No. It seems Seiko is changing their dials to have lume at 3:00 to conform to a new ISO standard for dive watches. It was discussed on this thread about a month ago. 
I hardly swim with my watches so I don't want to pretend I know more than I do. Here is the wiki









Diving watch - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

scarab1st said:


> I love my 149 but it wouldn't replace my SLA017, much less my 116610. They each have a place in a collection and are all keepers.
> 
> View attachment 15814781


Reminds me how much I do like the SLA017. If only it wasn't a limited edition. Thanks for posting the side by side!


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

Tailor-made for that Tropic strap though 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

FJR1971 said:


> No. It seems Seiko is changing their dials to have lume at 3:00 to conform to a new ISO standard for dive watches. It was discussed on this thread about a month ago.
> I hardly swim with my watches so I don't want to pretend I know more than I do. Here is the wiki
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yes, I do recall seeing something about that.


----------



## scarab1st (Jan 26, 2018)

Kev161 said:


> Bring it in, lets see a full family picture.


Here you go. I've been wearing the 149 a lot lately and it's amazing how it's honeymoon period all over again when I took out and used the Sub and SLA the last couple of days. And then I go back to the 149 and appreciate it even more.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

scarab1st said:


> Here you go. I've been wearing the 149 a lot lately and it's amazing how it's honeymoon period all over again when I took out and used the Sub and SLA the last couple of days. And then I go back to the 149 and appreciate it even more.
> 
> View attachment 15817368


----------



## scarab1st (Jan 26, 2018)

Seiko already did a similar 3 o'clock lume with the SKX 399 and 401, and I quite like it. I actually wish my 149 had it.


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

The bracelet that comes with the 149 is terribly stamped-metal-cheap feeling, especially the clasp and the dreadful "extension".


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

TraserH3 said:


> The bracelet that comes with the 149 is terribly stamped-metal-cheap feeling, especially the clasp and the dreadful "extension".


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

scarab1st said:


> Here you go. I've been wearing the 149 a lot lately and it's amazing how it's honeymoon period all over again when I took out and used the Sub and SLA the last couple of days. And then I go back to the 149 and appreciate it even more.
> 
> View attachment 15817368


I'm with you bro. Except I've parted with my 116610. My SLA017 is sitting in the closet. My 143 and 147 are getting almost all of my wrist time now ! Nice collection


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

Is it possible to remove the divers extension from the bracelet?


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

munichblue said:


> Is it possible to remove the divers extension from the bracelet?


I think you need to replace the whole clasp, like this.


----------



## scarab1st (Jan 26, 2018)

KoolKat said:


> I'm with you bro. Except I've parted with my 116610. My SLA017 is sitting in the closet. My 143 and 147 are getting almost all of my wrist time now ! Nice collection


I'm thinking whether to get a 145. If I do, the SLA, Sub, etc. will likely spend a lot more time in the closet. 😁


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

scarab1st said:


> I'm thinking whether to get a 145. If I do, the SLA, Sub, etc. will likely spend a lot more time in the closet. ?


Im really going mad about the SPB14-Series. I've got an 143 and 147, a SPB213 (considered to be part of this series) is already pre-ordered and I think getting an 149 as well.

Many of my Rolex, Omega and Grand Seiko will look into a dark future in the boxes for the next months.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

munichblue said:


> Im really going mad about the SPB14-Series. I've got an 143 and 147, a SPB213 (considered to be part of this series) is already pre-ordered and I think getting an 149 as well.
> 
> Many of my Rolex, Omega and Grand Seiko will look into a dark future in the boxes for the next months.


Fancy a 239 as well? ? 


hodinky said:


> *SPB239J
> View attachment 15768873
> 
> View attachment 15768874
> *


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

Kev161 said:


> Fancy a 239 as well? ?


Don't know this reference but it looks a bit like my SPB147.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

TraserH3 said:


> The bracelet that comes with the 149 is terribly stamped-metal-cheap feeling, especially the clasp and the dreadful "extension".


Yeah, I'm gonna call bulls*** on this statement also...


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

munichblue said:


> Don't know this reference but it looks a bit like my SPB147.


Hasn't been announced yet, very similar except for the gilted hands and markers.


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

broonzbane said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna call bulls*** on this statement also...


I don't know why so many are complaining against this bracelet. I own a lot of watches with high-spec bracelets but apart from the clasp I can't blame the SPB143 bracelet. And my only concern with this clasp is the material, not functionality or design.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

I think Seiko made a home run with that SPB14x form factor. Add a ceramic bezel insert, upgrade the movement, add more color combo, etc.. But please do NOT change the form factor. I need that white dial when it becomes available !


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

KoolKat said:


> I think Seiko made a home run with that SPB14x form factor. Add a ceramic bezel insert, upgrade the movement, add more color combo, etc.. But please do NOT change the form factor. I need that white dial when it becomes available !


Agreed with one exception. I really like the steel bezel and I'm very glad that they didn't go for ceramic. It fully contributes to the vintage character of the watch.

It's an almost perfect watch for me. If they would make these changes,

1. upgrade the movement, maybe an 8L
2. remove the ugly Prospex logo
3. exchange the clasp with a solid stainless steel version

I would pay a premium for this watch.


----------



## scarab1st (Jan 26, 2018)

TraserH3 said:


> The bracelet that comes with the 149 is terribly stamped-metal-cheap feeling, especially the clasp and the dreadful "extension".


I had my own gripe about the bracelet's clasp and endlink-to-case fitment. Some say that they are noticeable only to the wearer, which ironically is the most important person in the equation. Because of this, my 149 spent the first few months of its life on the stock blue rubber strap (which is amazing, btw). But I have come to accept the bracelet's "shortcomings" and I have been immensely enjoying my 149 on it ever since.


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

scarab1st said:


> Seiko already did a similar 3 o'clock lume with the SKX 399 and 401, and I quite like it. I actually wish my 149 had it.
> 
> View attachment 15817419
> 
> ...


Those ones work because it lines up with the others. On the SPB it's in the minute markers. Looks a little off, but there's bigger things to worry about in the world, so I'm not sweating it.


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

scarab1st said:


> I had my own gripe about the bracelet's clasp and endlink-to-case fitment. Some say that they are noticeable only to the wearer, which ironically is the most important person in the equation. Because of this, my 149 spent the first few months of its life on the stock blue rubber strap (which is amazing, btw). But I have come to accept the bracelet's "shortcomings" and I have been immensely enjoying my 149 on it ever since.


Yeah, I would agree. I actually think the offset on the end links works, and to me, the middle piece sitting higher works with the case shape.

I think end links that fit perfectly to this watch would look weird.

I like the bracelet!


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Reidceeding said:


> I think end links that fit perfectly to this watch would look weird.


God forbid! 

At least with midrange Seiko, the odds of finding tight-fitting, matched endlinks are pretty long...


----------



## scarab1st (Jan 26, 2018)

I have learned to deal with the bracelet's quirks but that is not to say that a better-fitting endlinks and lugs (and a milled clasp to boot) wouldn't be welcome. To each his own, I guess.


----------



## scarab1st (Jan 26, 2018)

Reidceeding said:


> Those ones work because it lines up with the others. On the SPB it's in the minute markers. Looks a little off, but there's bigger things to worry about in the world, so I'm not sweating it.


Ah, good point. I didn't notice that right away. The watch would probably look odd if they move the minute markers on the chapter ring (just like in the SKX) just to align the rest of the lume plots with the 3 o'clock lume. Plus it would open a whole new can of worms of more alignment issues. I take it back, I don't want the lume on my 149. 😅


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

I'm fine with the bracelet, I'm not saying it's perfect or that it couldn't be improved, it's just that it works for me and I don't feel like it is a compromise. Granted I don't own any other watch at a higher price point with a better bracelet but I've handled a few subs and even wore a friend's 116610 for a day and while it has a better bracelet, it doesn't feel like a night and day difference, I would say it's more like a combination of little refinements which overall makes it better. 
I like to wear my watches above the bone and snug so there's no moving around or jangling.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

KoolKat said:


> I think Seiko made a home run with that SPB14x form factor. Add a ceramic bezel insert, upgrade the movement, add more color combo, etc.. But please do NOT change the form factor. I need that white dial when it becomes available !


Huge NO on ceramic bezel insert.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

You can get a brushed matte ceramic bezel insert that would look identical to the painted stainless steel insert and would be much More durable. For the price of this watch it should absolutely have a ceramic bezel insert.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> You can get a brushed matte ceramic bezel insert that would look identical to the painted stainless steel insert and would be much More durable. For the price of this watch it should absolutely have a ceramic bezel insert.


I have a matte ceramic bezel insert on my 5KX


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

mi6_ said:


> You can get a brushed matte ceramic bezel insert that would look identical to the painted stainless steel insert and would be much More durable. For the price of this watch it should absolutely have a ceramic bezel insert.


Why? Ceramic bezel inserts are cheap it was obviously left out for a design choice, By the popularity of them it seems nobody minds a steel bezel.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Still a huge no for ceramic. Why? It's like the 'digital' version of a bezel.

Think of...
JPG vs. Film
CD/MP3 vs. Vinyl
DOC file vs. Printed Page

In the examples above, failure of the digital version means total loss of the file, only replaceable to the extent that backups exist and the file type continues to be supported into 'perpetuity.' Decades from now, it's incredibly unlikely that the aforementioned file types will be around at all. Goodbye forever.

When ceramic fails, it does so in spectacular fashion. A completely shattered/destroyed bezel requires replacement. Decades from now, manufacturers will have stopped making them. If you're able to find a 3rd party exact copy 30 years down the road, throwing on a brand new one will look wildly out of place on a well-worn watch. So long as a stainless bezel insert remains attached to the watch, no such issue exists.

Stainless steel is analog. Like a record that skips. It might have imperfections, but the _fidelity_ is there. Like human skin, it records all the scars, warts and dings of a life well-lived-consistent with the wear and tear of the rest of the watch.

In an earlier post, I referred to ceramic bezels as 'gimmicky' and another forumite asked why. These are the reasons why.

People only want ceramic because they're being told they need it, when the best material for bezel inserts is already in widespread use: stainless steel. It's the coffee-stained page of your favorite book you bought in college. It's your vinyl copy of Pink Floyd's Meddle album that skips in the same place during Echoes. It's the scratched film negative of the first vacation you took with the kids to Disneyland.

Like all things in life, analog media eventually dies too, but it does so with grace. It does so telling a story. Digital is either pristine or utterly destroyed. Just like ceramic.

Stainless steel for me, please. No question about it.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## thevowels (Mar 3, 2021)

Anyone want to share their thoughts/experiences on replacement clasps?


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

thevowels said:


> Anyone want to share their thoughts/experiences on replacement clasps?


Have you seen this video?


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

broonzbane said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna call bulls*** on this statement also...


I should restate: the bracelet links are fine but the clasp and extension is stamped sheet metal. It's rattlely and cheap feeling. I mean when closed the extension is just a stack of 3 layers of shiny sheet metal.
I own the 149 so I'm not bashing I'm just stating my observation here.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

TraserH3 said:


> I should restate: the bracelet links are fine but the clasp and extension is stamped sheet metal. It's rattlely and cheap feeling. I mean when closed the extension is just a stack of 3 layers of shiny sheet metal.
> I own the 149 so I'm not bashing I'm just stating my observation here.


Can't deny that the clasp is rattly and feels a little cheap. But there isn't anything about it that doesn't do it's job well (actually the folding part of the main clasp is machined and really well done).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Ryan1881 said:


> Why? Ceramic bezel inserts are cheap it was obviously left out for a design choice, By the popularity of them it seems nobody minds a steel bezel.


Left out by design choice? If they're so bad, why does the Marine Master or Transocean (with the entire bezel constructed of ceramic) use ceramic? I've never seen or heard of a Transocean bezel cracking or breaking. Seiko cheaped out and didn't want to spend the money to make a proper bezel insert. Go look up the matte brushed ceramic insert Oris uses on the Aquis. They have the EXACT same appearance as the steel insert Seiko uses on the SPB14X!

Ceramic is superior to every other insert because it's virtually impossible to scratch and looks brand new for the entire life of the watch. The stainless steel insert will chip/scratch almost as easily as an aluminum insert. Why do you think most of the luxury dive watches including Oris, Omega and Rolex all use a ceramic insert not to mention just about every micro brand making a dive watch?Just look earlier in this thread to see photos of people who've banged up the painted steel insert on the SPB143. Looks great when your brand new $1,200 watch gets a dinged bezel the first time it hits a door frame.

And the "cracked" ceramic insert is an overblown myth. Ceramic inserts crack way less than people report on this forum. They're virtually indestructible. Watch the video below. Really cracks easily doesn't it????? Don't believe what you read on the internet. I've owned ceramic watches for years that I've banged around and have NEVER once cracked an insert.


----------



## scarab1st (Jan 26, 2018)

broonzbane said:


> Still a huge no for ceramic. Why? It's like the 'digital' version of a bezel.
> 
> Think of...
> JPG vs. Film
> ...


Wow! Never have I read a ceramic-vs-steel analogy with such poetry and romanticism. ?


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

mi6_ said:


> Left out by design choice? If they're so bad, why does the Marine Master or Transocean (with the entire bezel constructed of ceramic) use ceramic? I've never seen or heard of a Transocean bezel cracking or breaking. Seiko cheaped out and didn't want to spend the money to make a proper bezel insert. Go look up the matte brushed ceramic insert Oris uses on the Aquis. They have the EXACT same appearance as the steel insert Seiko uses on the SPB14X!
> 
> Ceramic is superior to every other insert because it's virtually impossible to scratch and looks brand new for the entire life of the watch. The stainless steel insert will chip/scratch almost as easily as an aluminum insert. Why do you think most of the luxury dive watches including Oris, Omega and Rolex all use a ceramic insert not to mention just about every micro brand making a dive watch?Just look earlier in this thread to see photos of people who've banged up the painted steel insert on the SPB143. Looks great when your brand new $1,200 watch gets a dinged bezel the first time it hits a door frame.
> 
> And the "cracked" ceramic insert is an overblown myth. Ceramic inserts crack way less than people report on this forum. They're virtually indestructible. Watch the video below. Really cracks easily doesn't it????? Don't believe what you read on the internet. I've owned ceramic watches for years that I've banged around and have NEVER once cracked an insert.


ceramic may be superior technically, but some (like me) find it too glossy/blingy/plasticy... jmho, to each his own


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

scarab1st said:


> I love my 149 but it wouldn't replace my SLA017, much less my 116610. They each have a place in a collection and are all keepers.
> 
> View attachment 15814781


Did the SLA come with the bracelet?! I think I'm in love...



Kev161 said:


> Fancy a 239 as well? ?


wait whaaat where did you get this info?! Gilt on black dial, this will replace my already traded 147. This is what I wanted.


----------



## scarab1st (Jan 26, 2018)

Predictabilly said:


> Did the SLA come with the bracelet?! I think I'm in love...


Yes, the SLA017 package includes a black rubber waffle and a steel bracelet. I tried several straps but I ended up liking the steel bracelet the most. Compared to the bracelet that came with the 149, the endlink-to-lug fit in the SLA is perfect.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

mi6_ said:


> Left out by design choice? If they're so bad, why does the Marine Master or Transocean (with the entire bezel constructed of ceramic) use ceramic? I've never seen or heard of a Transocean bezel cracking or breaking. Seiko cheaped out and didn't want to spend the money to make a proper bezel insert. Go look up the matte brushed ceramic insert Oris uses on the Aquis. They have the EXACT same appearance as the steel insert Seiko uses on the SPB14X!
> 
> Ceramic is superior to every other insert because it's virtually impossible to scratch and looks brand new for the entire life of the watch. The stainless steel insert will chip/scratch almost as easily as an aluminum insert. Why do you think most of the luxury dive watches including Oris, Omega and Rolex all use a ceramic insert not to mention just about every micro brand making a dive watch?Just look earlier in this thread to see photos of people who've banged up the painted steel insert on the SPB143. Looks great when your brand new $1,200 watch gets a dinged bezel the first time it hits a door frame.
> 
> And the "cracked" ceramic insert is an overblown myth. Ceramic inserts crack way less than people report on this forum. They're virtually indestructible. Watch the video below. Really cracks easily doesn't it????? Don't believe what you read on the internet. I've owned ceramic watches for years that I've banged around and have NEVER once cracked an insert.


Zzzzzzzzzz. Still banging on about ceramic inserts eh. This watch does not have one, and most people seem perfectly fine with it. Why not just leave it now ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

mi6_ said:


> And the "cracked" ceramic insert is an overblown myth.


So mythical, in fact, that stories about it happening are literally everywhere on the internet.


----------



## 6_2_6_4 (Aug 21, 2020)

While it's long gone since I sold it; I do occasionally miss the SPB143 and it's proportions and versatility.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

Predictabilly said:


> wait whaaat where did you get this info?! Gilt on black dial, this will replace my already traded 147. This is what I wanted.


Look carefully, the SPB239 has silver hands and markers, it was posted in the new and upcoming Seiko thread.
**NEW and UPCOMING Seiko watches**


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

gr8sw said:


> ceramic may be superior technically, but some (like me) find it too glossy/blingy/plasticy... jmho, to each his own


Which is why I specifically stated "brushed matte ceramic insert". It's a flat finish that isn't glossy or reflective.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

broonzbane said:


> So mythical, in fact, that stories about it happening are literally everywhere on the internet.


Right cause there's millions of watches with ceramic inserts out in the wild (probably 10,000 ceramic Rolex Submariners) and you can find 6-7 stories of cracked ceramic bezel inserts globally on the Internet. Find me a dozen posts of each a Marine Master and Transoceam with cracked ceramic and then I'll believe you. Cracking is extremely rare. The internet has blown out of proportion the instances of this happening.

By all means keep giving Seiko more money for their ever increasing prices with no quality upgrades.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm content with the bezel insert as is. On an aesthetic level it's excellent. But I'd be in the camp that would prefer a brushed ceramic insert if that was the option for the scratch resistance.


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

mi6_ said:


> Right cause there's millions of watches with ceramic inserts out in the wild (probably 10,000 ceramic Rolex Submariners) and you can find 6-7 stories of cracked ceramic bezel inserts globally on the Internet. Find me a dozen posts of each a Marine Master and Transoceam with cracked ceramic and then I'll believe you. Cracking is extremely rare. The internet has blown out of proportion the instances of this happening.
> 
> By all means keep giving Seiko more money for their ever increasing prices with no quality upgrades.


You're very passionate about this. Do you own this watch? I'm assuming no, so one might argue that by not buying it, you've let Seiko know that you are not impressed by their steel bezel... but not sure why you care so much how someone else spends their money.

It's just a bezel, man.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Nope I don’t own one cause it’s overpriced and under spec’d. When all the initial reviews came out they all stated it had a ceramic insert. I was very dissapointed to find out it was just a painted steel insert. I love the watch and may get one if I can get it for 25% off in the future, but even then for its $1,595 CAD MSRP I think it’s way overpriced for what you get. Not only have their prices gone up but it’s now harder to find a discount on most Seiko models. The best deal I can find is 20% off.

Only 4-5 years ago you could buy an SKX for $150 US or a Monster for $200 US all-day long. I remember thinking I was crazy a few years ago paying $500 US for a 3rd generation Monster with a Hardlex crystal and 6R15. Seiko was popular in the watch community for their value proposition getting a well made watch with everything in-house. With the price of this watch, there are much better models available with better movements and specifications for equal or less money. I love the brand and their designs but they’ve lost me as a customer. Just charging luxury prices alone doesn’t make your product a luxury product.

I’m passionate because I love Seiko but they’re price gouging their customers having significantly increased their prices without adding any added value. Also, people here are defending a steel bezel insert which is inferior in every way to a brushed matte finished ceramic insert which would have been impervious to scratches and looked like new for the entire life of the watch (with an IDENTICAL appearanc, circular brushing and all). I think a matte, brushed ceramic insert on this watch would have made it my perfect watch and still presented a good value as compared to the Swatch group’s mid-tier and entry luxury level watches(many of which can be had significantly cheaper). Instead it’s a beautiful design, with sub-par material choices given the price, extremely poor quality control (mis-drilled lume pips, bezel alignment, bracelets falling apart, etc.) and a movement that while durable and reliable is less accurate than its Swiss counterparts which also offer a greater power reserve.

I guess we’ll have to agree to disagree but I’m much less inclined these days to spend my hard earned money on this watch or other Seiko’s.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

mi6_ said:


> Nope I don't own one cause it's overpriced and under spec'd. When all the initial reviews came out they all stated it had a ceramic insert. I was very dissapointed to find out it was just a painted steel insert. I love the watch and may get one if I can get it for 25% off in the future, but even then for its $1,595 CAD MSRP I think it's way overpriced for what you get. Not only have their prices gone up but it's now harder to find a discount on most Seiko models. The best deal I can find is 20% off.
> 
> Only 4-5 years ago you could buy an SKX for $150 US or a Monster for $200 US all-day long. I remember thinking I was crazy a few years ago paying $500 US for a 3rd generation Monster with a Hardlex crystal and 6R15. Seiko was popular in the watch community for their value proposition getting a well made watch with everything in-house. With the price of this watch, there are much better models available with better movements and specifications for equal or less money. I love the brand and their designs but they've lost me as a customer. Just charging luxury prices alone doesn't make your product a luxury product.
> 
> ...


times change... chill out, man... you'll have a stroke *☮*


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

mi6_ said:


> Instead it's a beautiful design, with sub-par material choices given the price, extremely poor quality control (mis-drilled lume pips, bezel alignment, bracelets falling apart, etc.) and a movement that while durable and reliable is less accurate than its Swiss counterparts which also offer a greater power reserve.


I'm just going to throw this out there... I don't think you like this watch at all.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

mi6_ said:


> Nope I don't own one cause it's overpriced and under spec'd.


Ok then, so why are you still here? Cos I'm sure everyone that owns one loves to be reminded about how over priced and under spec'd this watch is (in your opinion).

Isn't there a dedicated thread to moan about seiko over pricing and under spec ing ?

Or why not start a dedicated thread for like minded ceramic bezel enthusiasts ? You might find some happiness there 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

mi6_ said:


> Nope I don't own one cause it's overpriced and under spec'd. When all the initial reviews came out they all stated it had a ceramic insert. I was very dissapointed to find out it was just a painted steel insert. I love the watch and may get one if I can get it for 25% off in the future, but even then for its $1,595 CAD MSRP I think it's way overpriced for what you get. Not only have their prices gone up but it's now harder to find a discount on most Seiko models. The best deal I can find is 20% off.
> 
> Only 4-5 years ago you could buy an SKX for $150 US or a Monster for $200 US all-day long. I remember thinking I was crazy a few years ago paying $500 US for a 3rd generation Monster with a Hardlex crystal and 6R15. Seiko was popular in the watch community for their value proposition getting a well made watch with everything in-house. With the price of this watch, there are much better models available with better movements and specifications for equal or less money. I love the brand and their designs but they've lost me as a customer. Just charging luxury prices alone doesn't make your product a luxury product.
> 
> ...


Boy oh boy, I have the great pleasure of owning over 25 watches, the cheapest for 500 EUR, the most expensive for 20k EUR. If there is one in my collection that is neither overpriced nor under spec'd, it is the SPB143. That's for sure!

You see, as always, it's a matter of personal perspective and taste.


----------



## Kirk86d (Feb 20, 2021)

QC is problematic, I sent my 143 in for misaligned hands and a dusty dial... but the finish on this thing is extraordinary. I’d say it is better finished than my 2x priced Aquis, which I also consider a great value. And the steel bezel is amazing


----------



## scarab1st (Jan 26, 2018)

I think by now everybody already heard everything that needs to be said about the ceramic vs. steel bezel debate. Fortunately for us, we don't always need to agree on everything. 😉


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Strap monster it sure is.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

gr8sw said:


> times change... chill out, man... you'll have a stroke *☮*


I'll say. I've never read such raw, unalloyed passion for a brushed matte finished ceramic insert which would have been impervious to scratches and looked like new for the entire life of the watch with an identical appearance circular brushing and all that would have made it the perfect watch andstillpresentedagoodvalueascomparedtotheSwatchgroup'smid-tierandentryluxurylevelwatchesmanyofwhichcanbehadsignificantlycheaperand.... breathe.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

scarab1st said:


> I think by now everybody already heard everything that needs to be said about the ceramic vs. steel bezel debate. Fortunately for us, we don't always need to agree on everything. ?


No no, I want to hear more about the brushed matte finished ceramic insert which would have been impervious to scratches and looked like new for the entire life of the watch with an identical appearance circular brushing and all which would have made it perfect watch and still presented a good value as compared to the Swatch group's mid-tier and entry luxury level watches many of which can be had significantly cheaper than this Seiko with its cheap brushed steel insert instead of a brushed matte finished ceramic insert which would have been impervious to scratches and looked like new for the entire life of the watch with an identical appearance circular brushing and all which would have made it perfect watch and still presented a good value as compared to the Swatch group's mid-tier and entry luxury level watches many of which can be had significantly cheaper than this Seiko with its cheap brushed steel insert instead of a brushed matte finished ceramic insert etc.


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

Bought a Strapcode bracelet for my 147. I'm not really overwhelmed about the colour matching and the fit of the endlinks. What I do like is the Oyster design and the overall quality of the stainless steel and the workmanship.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I like how dissenting opinions on watches are received on this forum. I didn't attack anyone yet I'm being mocked for having a difference of opinion? Watch forums are full of the worst of human kind. You're opinion is only valid if you agree with everyone else. Is that how this works on this forum????


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

The SPB143 is perfect as it is. Anyone tried it on a tapered mesh?

Images from A Week On The Wrist: The Seiko Prospex SPB143 - HODINKEE


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

munichblue said:


> Bought a Strapcode bracelet for my 147. I'm not really overwhelmed about the colour matching and the fit of the endlinks. What I do like is the Oyster design and the overall quality of the stainless steel and the workmanship.
> 
> View attachment 15821960


OEM definitely looks better quality.


----------



## Badblood32 (Feb 15, 2020)

Loevhagen said:


> The SPB143 is perfect as it is. Anyone tried it on a tapered mesh?


Very nice shots.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Badblood32 said:


> Very nice shots.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


They really are. JS at Hodinkee:A Week On The Wrist: The Seiko Prospex SPB143 - HODINKEE


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

pojo1806 said:


> OEM definitely looks better quality.


Yep, definitely!


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

Loevhagen said:


> Strap monster it sure is.
> 
> View attachment 15821869


What strap is that? It looks great!


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

schumway said:


> What strap is that? It looks great!


Zuludiver 400 mkII with another clasp (having flip lock + press).


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

One-Seventy said:


> andstillpresentedagoodvalueascomparedtotheSwatchgroup'smid-tierandentryluxurylevelwatchesmanyofwhichcanbehadsignificantlycheaperand.... breathe.


I'm surprised that I was able to read that without issues ?.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

One-Seventy said:


> No no, I want to hear more about the brushed matte finished ceramic insert which would have been impervious to scratches and looked like new for the entire life of the watch with an identical appearance circular brushing and all which would have made it perfect watch and still presented a good value as compared to the Swatch group's mid-tier and entry luxury level watches many of which can be had significantly cheaper than this Seiko with its cheap brushed steel insert instead of a brushed matte finished ceramic insert which would have been impervious to scratches and looked like new for the entire life of the watch with an identical appearance circular brushing and all which would have made it perfect watch and still presented a good value as compared to the Swatch group's mid-tier and entry luxury level watches many of which can be had significantly cheaper than this Seiko with its cheap brushed steel insert instead of a brushed matte finished ceramic insert etc.


This thread is so long and I joined when it was well advanced that sometimes I take the time to check some of the early post and one of the things I noticed is that the bezel insert discussion has been going on since the beginning, waaayyyy before the watch became available for sale (actual owners pictures start from page 53). I agree with @scarab1st, at 282 pages I think we've heard (read) everything that was needed to say about the topic.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

mi6_ said:


> I like how dissenting opinions on watches are received on this forum. I didn't attack anyone yet I'm being mocked for having a difference of opinion? Watch forums are full of the worst of human kind. You're opinion is only valid if you agree with everyone else. Is that how this works on this forum????


For your future edification in watch forums, and in all of life, really, if you call someone's baby ugly, you can expect a fight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Didn’t call the watch ugly. In fact I said I loved it. Just think it should offer better specs than it does for the asking price. Thank you for the life advice! Really helpful...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Loevhagen said:


> Zuludiver 400 mkII with another clasp (having flip lock + press).
> 
> View attachment 15822385


What are your thoughts on that strap?


----------



## scarab1st (Jan 26, 2018)

I'm actually on the brushed ceramic camp and I was a bit disappointed when it was later confirmed that the bezel is steel. After brushing up (pun intended) on the topic, I decided that steel wasn't so bad and is something I can live with. Besides, we buy a watch not strictly based on technical spec; a lot of times we base our purchase on watch's aesthetics, ergonomics, and even on how it makes us feel. 

But like I said, even this point have been discussed in this thread over and over again. At this point, people are tired of it and nobody's changing anyone's mind. Buy the watch or don't, that's your business.

From what I've seen here, it's not the fact that you disagree with someone that gets people riled up. When you go around saying things like, "by all means give Seiko your money for an overpriced and underspec'd watch" (not a verbatim quote, I'm paraphrasing), you imply that those who are okay with, or actually prefer, steel bezel are gullible and stupid. People are already passionate talking about the watch itself but when it stops being about just the watch and becomes about the person who bought/like it, you can expect things to get hotter.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

boatswain said:


> What are your thoughts on that strap?


The rubber is as you can see quite thick. Since it hasn't any curvature buy design, it needs to be "bent into shape" over time. For people with flat and wide wrist, such design may not be the best. Now - after it has transformed somewhat into a curvature, it's OK.

The original clasp with out buttons to release the clasp - is a no-go as it kills your finger nails. I put on the clasp in the image, and now it's fine.


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Artem sailcloth strap. Really like it.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

mi6_ said:


> I like how dissenting opinions on watches are received on this forum. I didn't attack anyone yet I'm being mocked for having a difference of opinion? Watch forums are full of the worst of human kind. You're opinion is only valid if you agree with everyone else. Is that how this works on this forum????


No-one is saying there can't be disagreement. I think it's your unadulterated and rather furious single-mindedness of issue that people couldn't take seriously. Well I certainly couldn't.

So here's a counterpoint. Since so many cheaper watches are available with ceramic these days, I don't know if everyone sees it as a luxury material any more. I also don't think it really suits the retro diver-style, even if it is treated. As it is, the brushed steel looks like it'll be harder wearing than the usual anodised aluminium you find on the retro-inspired Oris 65, Tudor Black Bay, Squale 1521 and Christopher Ward C65, at similar or higher prices, much higher in the case of the Tudor.

At the £800-900 typical range for the SPB14x (less still for the rubber strap version) I guess I don't get the problem, but luckily if you do prefer ceramic, there is a King if you want to stick with Seiko or, a Christopher Ward C60 for less money, and Oris and Tudor, for more money. Also, I'm sure that someone will come out with an inexpensive aftermarket insert for this watch eventually. Maybe Seiko will even follow the King pattern.


----------



## kyuzo (Feb 27, 2013)

Waffle mood


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

mi6_ said:


> I like how dissenting opinions on watches are received on this forum. I didn't attack anyone yet I'm being mocked for having a difference of opinion? Watch forums are full of the worst of human kind. You're opinion is only valid if you agree with everyone else. Is that how this works on this forum????


I may have been excessively emphatic in in my responses to your posts in this thread. No ill will was intended, and I personally welcome the discourse here.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

One-Seventy said:


> ..... I'm sure that someone will come out with an inexpensive aftermarket insert for this watch eventually......


Yes ! Harold, are you listening? A 12-hour ceramic bezel insert option would be nice for me ! This will add dual time functionality for those who want it. Die hard retro diver fans will probably loathe at this idea for 'ruining' the look of the watch.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

Another build based on the 62MAS.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Kev161 said:


> Another build based on the 62MAS.


Hmmm. Hard to tell but looks like a ceramic bezel


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

drmdwebb said:


> Hmmm. Hard to tell but looks like a ceramic bezel


That's because it is, the only original SPB143 parts in that watch are the dial and hands set. The case, bezel and insert are SKX/SRPD mod parts from Namoki


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

Kev161 said:


> That's because it is, the only original SPB143 parts in that watch are the dial and hands set. The case, bezel and insert are SKX/SRPD mod parts from Namoki


Is that a box / top hat crystal?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

Kev161 said:


> Another build based on the 62MAS.
> 
> View attachment 15825189


I can understand why so many people want ceramic bezel inlays so much when you consider the durability and sensitivity to scratches.

But for purely aesthetic reasons, I'm so grateful to Seiko for choosing steel for the SPB14x. It just looks a lot warmer and goes so much better with the vintage character of the 62MAS. And even more so to a diver.


----------



## scarab1st (Jan 26, 2018)

Details matter. I just love how the gold seconds hand sweeps on that blue dial. I'm thinking this will look better with the bezel of the SPB213 (brushed, coated steel). That's good enough reason to get the 213. 😁


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

scarab1st said:


> Details matter. I just love how the gold seconds hand sweeps on that blue dial. I'm thinking this will look better with the bezel of the SPB213 (brushed, coated steel). That's good enough reason to get the 213. ?
> 
> View attachment 15825695


Only two weeks to delivery. Can't wait getting my SPB213, already bought a blue Zulu-Diver rubber for summer.


----------



## scarab1st (Jan 26, 2018)

I've been looking at some blue sailcloth straps that could pair with the 213 while I'm thinking of whether I'd get one. I figured it'll also look good with my 149 even if I don't have the 213. But who am I kidding? I'm getting a 213. 😅


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

I'm waiting for the SPB239J1. I have the 147, but the gilt dial cutlery is quite yellow (I sometimes thing a rosier colour would have been better) and I wonder if steel looks different enough to justify it.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Anyone know when the blue/white combo is supposed to come out?


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

pojo1806 said:


> Anyone know when the blue/white combo is supposed to come out?


May


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

pojo1806 said:


> Anyone know when the blue/white combo is supposed to come out?


I don't know how's the situation in the UK but in Germany you can't pre-order anymore since yesterday. Obviously there's already a huge demand or just a small number of assigned models for Germany.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

SPB145


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> SPB145


The seldom posted-about 145 - Keep 'em coming!


----------



## scarab1st (Jan 26, 2018)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> SPB145


Very nice! Keep posting please! I'm also considering this one but I haven't seen one in the metal.

Does the lume on the bezel's pip match the lume "patina" on the hands and indices?


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

scarab1st said:


> Very nice! Keep posting please! I'm also considering this one but I haven't seen one in the metal.
> 
> Does the lume on the bezel's pip match the lume "patina" on the hands and indices?


Only to be seen in boutiques, apparently. I've looked at one, and the colour brightness is about the same as the grey, but the hue is different. Really nice.


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

I like the 145 myself and can't believe we still have the only one we have received. While you can't beat the versatility of the 143 I do prefer the 145 for its uniqueness.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

SPB145 on a forest green horween strap.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

scarab1st said:


> Very nice! Keep posting please! I'm also considering this one but I haven't seen one in the metal.
> 
> Does the lume on the bezel's pip match the lume "patina" on the hands and indices?


The bezel pip is white, while the hands/markers have patina lume. The white does match the bezel markers, so it looks fine to me.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

One-Seventy said:


> Only to be seen in boutiques, apparently. I've looked at one, and the colour brightness is about the same as the grey, but the hue is different. Really nice.


It says boutique edition on the caseback, but they're very available. Toppers, Timeless, etc. I got mine locally at Carat & Co.


----------



## scarab1st (Jan 26, 2018)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> The bezel pip is white, while the hands/markers have patina lume. The white does match the bezel markers, so it looks fine to me.


Thanks for the info! Your pictures make me wanna run to the nearest Seiko boutique. 😅


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Tried it on the Erika's MN strap, but I'm not sure it fits the vintage brown dial well.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> Tried it on the Erika's MN strap, but I'm not sure it fits the vintage brown dial well.


How about something like this Haveston:


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> SPB145 on a forest green horween strap.


I'd be interested to see the 145 with a 147 bezel ☺


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

gr8sw said:


> I'd be interested to see the 145 with a 147 bezel ☺


Not 100% there but the SPB239 is pretty close, it lacks the brown hue.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

just in to complement my 147 ☺


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

gr8sw said:


> just in to complement my 147 ☺
> 
> View attachment 15829015


Welcome to the growing group who has a 'problem' with the 14x series, i.e. needing more than one !


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

gr8sw said:


> just in to complement my 147 ☺
> 
> View attachment 15829015


Wonderful duo, congratulations. I kind of had the same idea ... btw you captured the grey of the dial beautifully!










KoolKat said:


> Welcome to the growing group who has a 'problem' with the 14x series, i.e. needing more than one !


Can you get help somewhere?


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

This is definitely one of my favorite dials ever. The umber sunray and creamy/slightly vintage lume just creates a great feel.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

bracelet now on 147 ☺


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## scarab1st (Jan 26, 2018)

I think I'm done experimenting with various straps for this 149. I've now come to accept the stock bracelet's flaws, and I think it's going to stay on for quite a while. That is, until Uncle Seiko decides to make a 14x end link for its Z-199 bracelet. 😉


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Recently put my 149 onto an Artem sailcloth strap. I think it looks stunning.


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

gr8sw said:


> just in to complement my 147 ☺
> 
> View attachment 15829015


I have a 143 on the way as well to join my 147


----------



## militaryfan (Feb 1, 2010)

scarab1st said:


> That is, until Uncle Seiko decides to make a 14x end link for its Z-199 bracelet. 😉


This needs to happen ASAP. How many of us would be down to purchase this? I know I am!


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

koolpep said:


> Recently put my 149 onto an Artem sailcloth strap. I think it looks stunning.


It DOES look stunning! Artem makes a helluva strap. The chunky buckle is the only negative IMHO. I ordered a brushed stainless buckle from Barton to put on mine and it's perfect now. I honestly don't know how Barton can put such nice hardware on their straps at a $21 price point.


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

broonzbane said:


> It DOES look stunning! Artem makes a helluva strap. The chunky buckle is the only negative IMHO. I ordered a brushed stainless buckle from Barton to put on mine and it's perfect now. I honestly don't know how Barton can put such nice hardware on their straps at a $21 price point.


Great idea - let me raid my Barton straps maybe I find one that fits. Barton in general has amazing value for money.

I tried the white rubber on the SPB149 but it wasn't rubbing me the right way LOL


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

scarab1st said:


> I think I'm done experimenting with various straps for this 149. I've now come to accept the stock bracelet's flaws, and I think it's going to stay on for quite a while. That is, until Uncle Seiko decides to make a 14x end link for its Z-199 bracelet. 😉
> 
> View attachment 15832901


The stock bracelet is perfectly fine for me. It is a permanent fixture with my 143. The only change I made was swap out the chunky diver extension buckle with a more streamlined strapcode buckle with no diver extension. I leave my 147 to be the strap monster.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

koolpep said:


> Great idea - let me raid my Barton straps maybe I find one that fits. Barton in general has amazing value for money.
> 
> I tried the white rubber on the SPB149 but it wasn't rubbing me the right way LOL
> 
> View attachment 15833124


Let me know what you think. I like Barton a LOT. Haters gonna hate on silicone, but they don't attract dust, and they're easily the most comfortable straps I own. And they look fabulous. I have the smoke grey/black silicone elite and the brown/khaki version. Both look great on the 143-perfect for casual wear...


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

Looks brilliant on a grey NATO.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

I haven't worn a watch on a bracelet in years (at least not for long). Giving it a try.


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

hoppypens said:


> Haveston strap on the SPB147 - I think we have a good match here!!
> View attachment 15735106


Its a perfect match for the 147. I was looking for something similar, thanks very much.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## adt89 (Jan 15, 2016)

koolpep said:


> Recently put my 149 onto an Artem sailcloth strap. I think it looks stunning.


With Artem can you use the stock Seiko spring bar?


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

adt89 said:


> With Artem can you use the stock Seiko spring bar?


Oh I - haven used the ones that came with the strap as I have opted to have the quick release springbars - I am sure when you get the normal springbar you can replace it with the slightly thicker Seiko springbar.

Cheers!


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

adt89 said:


> With Artem can you use the stock Seiko spring bar?


It's a tight squeeze, but YES, you can use Seiko fatties with the Artem. It was the first thing I swapped out, with the buckle next.

GREAT strap!


----------



## kyuzo (Feb 27, 2013)

By the lake. No fancy strap today, just a Phoenix NATO.


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Can't get enough of this 62MAS


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

There are some users with at least two from the series. I wonder if there is anyone here who has all four?


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

munichblue said:


> There are some users with at least two from the series. I wonder if there is anyone here who has all four?


Get all 4 for yourself and you will have to wonder no more. Better yet, set the bar high and throw in the special edition(s) for good measure so the rest of us can gaze upon the requisite photo posts for this thread in awe, amazement and jealousy! 😮😮😮


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

munichblue said:


> There are some users with at least two from the series. I wonder if there is anyone here who has all four?


I don't have all 4 (yet), but I need that white dial, badly.


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

broonzbane said:


> Get all 4 for yourself and you will have to wonder no more. Better yet, set the bar high and throw in the special edition(s) for good measure so the rest of us can gaze upon the requisite photo posts for this thread in awe, amazement and jealousy! 😮😮😮


Did I say something wrong? 🤔


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

munichblue said:


> Did I say something wrong? ?


No, not at all. I was trying to be clever and silly, and it came across as neither.

The sentiment I was TRYING to convey was that all you have to do to end your sense of wonder was to get them all yourself, with the side benefit of being exalted to god-like status within this thread. Re-reading the post left me a little befuddled also, TBH. ?. I was going to edit it, but got sidetracked. Apologies for the confusion.

That said, are you willing to take the plunge? This thread needs an SPB14X god&#8230;

?


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

broonzbane said:


> No, not at all. I was trying to be clever and silly, and it came across as neither.
> 
> The sentiment I was TRYING to convey was that all you have to do to end your sense of wonder was to get them all yourself, with the side benefit of being exalted to god-like status within this thread. Re-reading the post left me a little befuddled also, TBH. ?. I was going to edit it, but got sidetracked. Apologies for the confusion.
> 
> ...


Whoever gets them is gonna be like this:


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

broonzbane said:


> No, not at all. I was trying to be clever and silly, and it came across as neither.
> 
> The sentiment I was TRYING to convey was that all you have to do to end your sense of wonder was to get them all yourself, with the side benefit of being exalted to god-like status within this thread. Re-reading the post left me a little befuddled also, TBH. ?. I was going to edit it, but got sidetracked. Apologies for the confusion.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification, I was honestly surprised. 

To your question, I was really close to getting the 149, but then common sense stopped me. I know myself, if I had done that, I would definitely have wanted a 145 to complete the series. And with the pre-ordered 213, I would have had five watches that differed largely only in the color of the dial.

If money didn't play a role, it would be nice fun to get all infinity watches, but unfortunately it's not that way.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Kev161 said:


> Whoever gets them is gonna be like this:
> View attachment 15843672


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Heady Topper (Apr 25, 2018)

Has anyone noticed the different markers next to the date window? Mine has a tiny lumed marker, others don't. Anybody know what's up with that?


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Heady Topper said:


> Has anyone noticed the different markers next to the date window? Mine has a tiny lumed marker, others don't. Anybody know what's up with that?


New iso requirement for diver's watches... Yours is last model then.

Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Heady Topper said:


> Has anyone noticed the different markers next to the date window? Mine has a tiny lumed marker, others don't. Anybody know what's up with that?


Dig back into this thread a couple of weeks and you'll see everything explained in detail. You'll also see it discussed ad nauseum in the 'new and upcoming Seiko watches' thread.

The search function is your friend...?


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

Heady Topper said:


> Has anyone noticed the different markers next to the date window? Mine has a tiny lumed marker, others don't. Anybody know what's up with that?


As previously mentioned, you would have to go back some pages on this thread, also on the new and upcoming seiko thread but I think this is where it all began regarding your SPB143: Fake SBDC101/SPB143? any thoughts?


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Regarding the lume pip at 3 o'clock issue, I wish Seiko can relocate the date window to 6 o'clock (similar to the Oris Diver 65). This will have much better symmetry. Also get rid of the horrible X logo while at it. Problem solved.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

KoolKat said:


> Regarding the lume pip at 3 o'clock issue, I wish Seiko can relocate the date window to 6 o'clock (similar to the Oris Diver 65). This will have much better symmetry. Also get rid of the horrible X logo while at it. Problem solved.


I kind of love the X logo. Am I the only one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I love the ProSpex logo too. Ingenious design to make the P and S look like an “X”. Plus I like how Seiko‘s professional models are under Prospex, dress watches under Presage, entry level under Seiko 5, and so forth. It’s nice to have dedicated family lines the watches are grouped into.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

I went to visit my local Omega boutique today.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

KoolKat said:


> Regarding the lume pip at 3 o'clock issue, I wish Seiko can relocate the date window to 6 o'clock (similar to the Oris Diver 65). This will have much better symmetry. Also get rid of the horrible X logo while at it. Problem solved.


I bet they would relocate it under the Seiko logo just like they did with the PADI Turtle.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

jbg7474 said:


> I kind of love the X logo. Am I the only one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, you're not alone...I like it also.



KoolKat said:


> Also get rid of the horrible X logo while at it. Problem solved.


It's their *brand*, for chrissakes! Expecting Seiko to remove it is mind-bogglingly ridiculous. Would you by a BMW automobile and then complain incessantly about their branded badges being all over the car??? No, you wouldn't. Because it's an asinine request.

News flash: manufacturers put their logos on their products. They're allowed to. *I personally expect them to and welcome it.*

Seiko management, please kindly ignore such nonsense. We're tired of hearing it also...


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

broonzbane said:


> No, you're not alone...I like it also.
> 
> It's their *brand*, for chrissakes! Expecting Seiko to remove it is mind-bogglingly ridiculous. Would you by a BMW automobile and then complain incessantly about their branded badges being all over the car??? No, you wouldn't. Because it's an asinine request.
> 
> ...


Chill man. Its only a watch. To each its own, everyone is entitled to their own opinion. No need to disrespect someone else's opinion as "nonsense" just because it differs from yours.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

KoolKat said:


> Regarding the lume pip at 3 o'clock issue, I wish Seiko can relocate the date window to 6 o'clock (similar to the Oris Diver 65). This will have much better symmetry. Also get rid of the horrible X logo while at it. Problem solved.


Remember, kids: the more you squeal like a girl about the X, the more Seikos they will find to put it on.

You have been warned.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Kev161 said:


> I went to visit my local Omega boutique today.
> View attachment 15846080
> View attachment 15846082
> View attachment 15846083


The Omegas sure do look big, glitzy and shiny! The pheon on the bottom Seamaster is a confection, but the collected men will still line up for it, because secretly _they think they're Bond_


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

I see the majority of the folks in this forum are nice people. We share our common passion and where we have different opinions we disagree in a nice and civilized manner. There are exceptions who behave otherwise. Thank goodness they are the minority.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

KoolKat said:


> I see the majority of the folks in this forum are nice people. We share our common passion and where we have different opinions we disagree in a nice and civilized manner. There are exceptions who behave otherwise. Thank goodness they are the minority.


Sorry, not sorry. The victim card's not gonna fly. The whole 'X logo is ugly' mantra is far beyond dead horse/third rail subject matter now, and has been for quite some time. People get frustrated to see it resurrected again and again and again. We're allowed to. We swim in this pond also.

So, if it's 'just a watch' as you say, then perhaps you should just let go of the topic and hope it dies like the rest of us hope it does.

No ill will intended. But not sorry. Here endeth my rejoinders on the subject...


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

broonzbane said:


> Sorry, not sorry. The victim card's not gonna fly. The whole 'X logo is ugly' mantra is far beyond dead horse/third rail subject matter now, and has been for quite some time. People get frustrated to see it resurrected again and again and again. We're allowed to. We swim in this pond also.
> 
> So, if it's 'just a watch' as you say, then perhaps you should just let go of the topic and hope it dies like the rest of us hope it does.
> 
> No ill will intended. But not sorry. Here endeth my rejoinders on the subject...


Does your statement mean that users are no longer allowed to bring up a certain topic if you think it has already been discussed more than enough?

Sorry, but that's not how it works. People have had different experiences, may not know as well as you what has already been discussed and, above all, have the right to express their opinion, even if you don't like the topic.

And the easiest way not to get frustrated is to just stay relaxed and ignore topics you don't like. I feel much better with this attitude. Just my opinion....


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

This thread needs images at this point...



















From Watchgecko


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## chopstxxx (Feb 13, 2010)

On a grey PhenomeNato


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

chopstxxx said:


> On a grey PhenomeNato
> View attachment 15849365


Superb combo


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

broonzbane said:


> Sorry, not sorry. The victim card's not gonna fly. The whole 'X logo is ugly' mantra is far beyond dead horse/third rail subject matter now, and has been for quite some time. People get frustrated to see it resurrected again and again and again. We're allowed to. We swim in this pond also.
> 
> So, if it's 'just a watch' as you say, then perhaps you should just let go of the topic and hope it dies like the rest of us hope it does.
> 
> No ill will intended. But not sorry. Here endeth my rejoinders on the subject...


Just so you know, I wasn't aware (and very surprised to hear) this topic has been so widely discussed as you have described before. But I can understand (to some degree) why certain people can become so passionate about it. End of this matter for me.


----------



## militaryfan (Feb 1, 2010)

Personally for me there have been situations where I was glad that a particular Prospex model had that X logo as it saved me money from buying it.


----------



## aznsk8s87 (Feb 12, 2021)

I think everyone just needs to accept that the ProspeX branding isn't going anywhere anytime soon, and neither is the lume marker at the 3 position. If their sales decreased enough, then I'm sure they'd consider it. Personally I like the X (at least on the divers, it makes sense to me), and actually wish they'd put it on the crown.

On a separate note, I bought a SPB149 and while I love the blue, sometimes I wonder if I should have bought grey for better strap versatility. I really want to get a tropic strap, does the blue match pretty well?


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

aznsk8s87 said:


> On a separate note, I bought a SPB149 and while I love the blue, sometimes I wonder if I should have bought grey for better strap versatility. I really want to get a tropic strap, does the blue match pretty well?


----------



## Seikopilot (Apr 28, 2021)

Hey guys.

Just bought the SPB143. I'm really happy with the watch, my only gripe is a slight misalignment issue with the lume at 12 and 1 o'clock, with the markings on the dial. The bezel however seems to be aligned nicely (which I guess is a more common issue). Other than that the watch is perfect: no specs or dust, and it's really accurate with +2secs/day. 
The dealer told me that they can send it to the importer and they would either fix it, or give me a new watch.

I'm now trying to decide whether it's worth sending it to be aligned, and thereby risking that it comes with some other part (for example bezel) misaligned, or with dust or specs. And if they decide to change it to a new watch, I might get a much less accurate one, since this kind of accuracy seems to be quite rare with this watch.

What would you guys do?


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Seikopilot said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Just bought the SPB143. I'm really happy with the watch, my only gripe is a slight misalignment issue with the lume at 12 and 1 o'clock, with the markings on the dial. The bezel however seems to be aligned nicely (which I guess is a more common issue). Other than that the watch is perfect: no specs or dust, and it's really accurate with +2secs/day.
> The dealer told me that they can send it to the importer and they would either fix it, or give me a new watch.
> ...


I would keep this one for sure.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Seikopilot said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Just bought the SPB143. I'm really happy with the watch, my only gripe is a slight misalignment issue with the lume at 12 and 1 o'clock, with the markings on the dial. The bezel however seems to be aligned nicely (which I guess is a more common issue). Other than that the watch is perfect: no specs or dust, and it's really accurate with +2secs/day.
> The dealer told me that they can send it to the importer and they would either fix it, or give me a new watch.
> ...


OMMV but personally, that '1' marker would niggle me. It's noticeably off. Several folks have posted pics of their Seiko to show off misplaced markers, and in those situations, if I look very closely, and seek misalignment possibly where there is none, maybe hold a ruler up, then sometimes I can spot it. But it's usually not something I would ever see for myself. On your one above, however, it's quite plain. 2 and 11 also look a little out, now I'm scanning the picture.


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

Seikopilot said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Just bought the SPB143. I'm really happy with the watch, my only gripe is a slight misalignment issue with the lume at 12 and 1 o'clock, with the markings on the dial. The bezel however seems to be aligned nicely (which I guess is a more common issue). Other than that the watch is perfect: no specs or dust, and it's really accurate with +2secs/day.
> The dealer told me that they can send it to the importer and they would either fix it, or give me a new watch.
> ...


Your dealer sounds good. The choice is yours.

Once you notice something it can eat you up. I prefer to wait even several months and have something that suits me. I think having noticed and having the opportunity, I will send it back.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Seikopilot said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Just bought the SPB143. I'm really happy with the watch, my only gripe is a slight misalignment issue with the lume at 12 and 1 o'clock, with the markings on the dial. The bezel however seems to be aligned nicely (which I guess is a more common issue). Other than that the watch is perfect: no specs or dust, and it's really accurate with +2secs/day.
> The dealer told me that they can send it to the importer and they would either fix it, or give me a new watch.
> ...


I'd send it back and get a new one. There's nothing to realign, since the minute track is printed on the dial.

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Seikopilot said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Just bought the SPB143. I'm really happy with the watch, my only gripe is a slight misalignment issue with the lume at 12 and 1 o'clock, with the markings on the dial. The bezel however seems to be aligned nicely (which I guess is a more common issue). Other than that the watch is perfect: no specs or dust, and it's really accurate with +2secs/day.
> The dealer told me that they can send it to the importer and they would either fix it, or give me a new watch.
> ...


You have to send it back. I love this watch, and Seiko, but these QC issues can't be accepted for watches in the $1000 price range. Seiko: if you want to "move up in market", move up in QC too.


----------



## piktor (Mar 25, 2011)

Seikopilot said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Just bought the SPB143. I'm really happy with the watch, my only gripe is a slight misalignment issue with the lume at 12 and 1 o'clock, with the markings on the dial. The bezel however seems to be aligned nicely (which I guess is a more common issue). Other than that the watch is perfect: no specs or dust, and it's really accurate with +2secs/day.
> The dealer told me that they can send it to the importer and they would either fix it, or give me a new watch.
> ...


Have it replaced. Once you have noticed it, it will irritate you forever... well, until you sell it eventually (my kind of scenario). Good to be aware, I'm still thinking about buying it - it's a great diver's watch with interesting history behind it.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Garden watch...


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

munichblue said:


> View attachment 15852130


munichblue, that's a great combo - which NATO strap is that?


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

John Price said:


> munichblue, that's a great combo - which NATO strap is that?


Haveston Military Straps.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Back from repair!


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

After weeks of craziness, I've finally landed on this guy. I started with the SPB143 (loved it, but couldn't get past that 3 o'clock lume pip - I'm crazy like that). Traded the 143 for a green Willard (loved it, but love the 62MAS slightly more and couldn't justify both - plus, green was less versatile).

Traded the Willard for this guy yesterday. A little less versatile than the 143, but I'm really feeling the brown/gilt combo.

I have a Strapcode incoming (as part of the trade), but will likely just sell it and get the OEM bracelet. In the meantime, trying it on the Anthracite Tropic (not sure how I feel, may need a black one).


----------



## Colin39 (Dec 25, 2020)

Seikopilot said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Just bought the SPB143. I'm really happy with the watch, my only gripe is a slight misalignment issue with the lume at 12 and 1 o'clock, with the markings on the dial. The bezel however seems to be aligned nicely (which I guess is a more common issue). Other than that the watch is perfect: no specs or dust, and it's really accurate with +2secs/day.
> The dealer told me that they can send it to the importer and they would either fix it, or give me a new watch.
> ...


I will pm you my address, send it to me i will take a good hard look and get back to you asap 👍😂🤣


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Reidceeding said:


> After weeks of craziness, I've finally landed on this guy. I started with the SPB143 (loved it, but couldn't get past that 3 o'clock lume pip - I'm crazy like that). Traded the 143 for a green Willard (loved it, but love the 62MAS slightly more and couldn't justify both - plus, green was less versatile).
> 
> Traded the Willard for this guy yesterday. A little less versatile than the 143, but I'm really feeling the brown/gilt combo.
> 
> ...


Nice. Brown/burnt/gilt is in just now. Here's another one. nearly twice as expensive as the Seiko but still...


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

munichblue said:


> View attachment 15852130


Adore this watch. It's currently out of stock here and bcoz of the pandemic it's been hard to get it sourced. But I would like to get my hands on it, if not the white version of this !!!! 
BTW gr8 combo with the NATO


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

One-Seventy said:


> Nice. Brown/burnt/gilt is in just now. Here's another one. nearly twice as expensive as the Seiko but still...
> 
> View attachment 15854467


Yeah - I think that I'll eventually get a Diver 65. That was top of my list before I got the Seiko, but I'm waiting to see where they go with the new 38mm case (i.e. will they have less cotton-candy versions).


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

Reidceeding said:


> After weeks of craziness, I've finally landed on this guy. I started with the SPB143 (loved it, but couldn't get past that 3 o'clock lume pip - I'm crazy like that). Traded the 143 for a green Willard (loved it, but love the 62MAS slightly more and couldn't justify both - plus, green was less versatile).
> 
> Traded the Willard for this guy yesterday. A little less versatile than the 143, but I'm really feeling the brown/gilt combo.
> 
> ...


Oh wow, maybe I shouldn't have mentioned the new dial thing ? ? ?


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

Kev161 said:


> Oh wow, maybe I shouldn't have mentioned the new dial thing ? ? ?


HAHAHA! Was that you? Sonofabitch.

I'm sure there are lots of people who would be fine with that, but man, once you pointed it out, I couldn't even look at the watch. I think it was because it felt like such an after-thought the way it was added. Other stuff that drives people crazy (i.e. date windows) don't bother me at all - but something about that pip.

Oh well, all part of the fun


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

Reidceeding said:


> HAHAHA! Was that you? Sonofabitch.
> 
> I'm sure there are lots of people who would be fine with that, but man, once you pointed it out, I couldn't even look at the watch. I think it was because it felt like such an after-thought the way it was added. Other stuff that drives people crazy (i.e. date windows) don't bother me at all - but something about that pip.
> 
> Oh well, all part of the fun


Oh man, this gave me a good laugh...
Yeah I pointed out that you got the new dial and then @FJR1971 told you the difference is the lume at 3. While I don't think the watch is ruined or anything like that with the addition of the lume plot, I wonder why they removed the beveled edge of the date window.


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

Kev161 said:


> Oh man, this gave me a good laugh...
> Yeah I pointed out that you got the new dial and then @FJR1971 told you the difference is the lume at 3. While I don't think the watch is ruined or anything like that with the addition of the lume plot, I wonder why they removed the beveled edge of the date window.


The funny thing is, I had looked at so many pictures of the watch before it arrived, that I never actually looked at the watch itself closely enough to even notice it before it was pointed out. At that point, I still probably could have taken it back, but tried to defy the watch Gods by wearing it out once more and scratched the bracelet against a rock. I did manage straight trades throughout, so haven't actually spent any money.

I agree though. I don't think anyone else should be worried about the lume at 3. It was just a specific design aspect that bugged me, in the same way some people hate the unsigned crown, or whatever.

Removing the beveled edge is weird though, but hard to notice with the naked eye.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Loevhagen said:


> This thread needs images at this point...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Awesom-O 4000 said:


>





Tone1298 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are some truly sad-looking Seiko's. Sorry you have to endure them.



FJR1971 said:


> Back from repair!
> View attachment 15852911


If you don't mind me asking, what was wrong? I am considering getting one of these (and join the sad crowd).


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

A real strap monster


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

If you don't mind me asking, what was wrong? I am considering getting one of these (and join the sad crowd).
[/QUOTE]

After about a month the stem wasn't engaging and winding the movement. I had to sent it back to gnomon for a service under warranty.


----------



## EEalexgawrys (Jul 10, 2020)

Can anyone confirm the only difference between the 2020 and 2021 SPB143J1 is the additional lume on the right side of the date window?


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

EEalexgawrys said:


> View attachment 15856747
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm the only difference between the 2020 and 2021 SPB143J1 is the additional lume on the right side of the date window?


and they removed the beveled edges of the date window, that's it.


----------



## EEalexgawrys (Jul 10, 2020)

Kev161 said:


> and they removed the beveled edges of the date window, that's it.


What's your opinion of the updates? In my opinion, it kind of skews the dial? Maybe it's just me...


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

EEalexgawrys said:


> What's your opinion of the updates? In my opinion, it kind of skews the dial? Maybe it's just me...


Given the choice I prefer the version without the lume pip at 3

ISO be damned


----------



## EEalexgawrys (Jul 10, 2020)

Munchie said:


> Given the choice I prefer the version without the lume pip at 3
> 
> ISO be damned


Oh I see. They had to add that lume pip for the ISO diver certification.

Thanks for all the information!


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

EEalexgawrys said:


> What's your opinion of the updates? In my opinion, it kind of skews the dial? Maybe it's just me...


I like mine as is (no lume at 3) but I don't think it's a deal breaker.


----------



## Seikopilot (Apr 28, 2021)

Colin39 said:


> I will pm you my address, send it to me i will take a good hard look and get back to you asap 👍😂🤣


Haha, will do!

In other news, this really is an accurate one. Since tuesday (now 3.5 days) it's +1sec. Makes me have second thoughts about if I could live with the misaligned lumes after all


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

1) The beveled edges of the date window adds "design quality and attention to details"
2) The small afterthought lime pip added to the right of the date windows looks exactly that; an afterthought

Summa summarum: The original and first designed SPB143 plays just better.


----------



## Colin39 (Dec 25, 2020)

Seikopilot said:


> Haha, will do!
> 
> In other news, this really is an accurate one. Since tuesday (now 3.5 days) it's +1sec. Makes me have second thoughts about if I could live with the misaligned lumes after all
> 
> ...


Really nice looking time peice 👍 would have looked great in my small collection. 
🤔Next year maybe


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

Kev161 said:


> I like mine as is (no lume at 3) but I don't think it's a deal breaker.


Agreed! I've owned an SPB143 with the pip, and (now) an SPB147 without. Scroll back a couple pages to see how the drama played out. While I got rid of it because of the pip specifically, I try to be very careful to stress that that is my personal opinion, and I don't think anyone with the newer version should give it a second thought.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Anyone with the newer version, will certainly give it a* second thought* - when reading this thread. 😆


----------



## EEalexgawrys (Jul 10, 2020)

Loevhagen said:


> Anyone with the newer version, will certainly give it a* second thought* - when reading this thread. ?


Haha didn't mean to cause any distress. Just something I noticed when shopping.

Both still look great. But I prefer the original dial.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calbear13 (Jun 24, 2013)

These are growing on me a lot. Love the stick hour markers. It’s almost like a divers DJ 😅


----------



## WPKG (Jan 29, 2021)

tchristen said:


> Thank you!
> You know what? I shot entirely with my Samsung S10 handheld! Seriously
> 
> Photography is all about composition, lighting and props. Which camera you use is secondary. I used to be a commercial photographer before I transitioned myself into a filmmaker and drone pilot, which I still am. Although I mainly shoot people, landscape and commercial stuff. Watch, food and car photography requires different skill alltogether though.
> ...


as a fellow professional photographer I was thinking the same thing! It's never the camera, always the photographer.

It reminds me of a comment Chet Atkins made. One night he is playing a gig and at the end of the set someone said to him "man that guitar sounds GREAT!" Chet put the guitar down next to his amp and said:

"how's it sound now?"


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

As a long time WUS reader, having discovered and purchased watches with knowledge I've acquired on this forum, I'd like to express some gratitude to the many awesome contributors on here. Big shoutout to Boatswain for starting and nurturing this epic thread!

I think it's only fitting that I make my first post here as the 143 might close out the trifecta. This time around I've decided to kindly ask for help.

I plan on purchasing once I've had an opportunity to get a 143 on my wrist and confirm that this is really a watch for me.

Because of the countless QC issues with this watch (and Seiko in general) that have been reported on here and elsewhere, I've decided to create a checklist for myself in an effort to avoid as many flaws as I can.

Please have a look and let me know if there are any issues that you see I've missed, or issues I mentioned that actually don't apply to this model. If I've used any incorrect terms, please let me know. 

Alignment issues:
bezel with minute markings/hour markers
bezel pip
hour markers with index ring

Dust on dials
Poorly seated crystal
I imagine I can identify all of the above easily enough but I would like to hear a bit more on these other issues below:

James Stacey mentions the date wheel taking a long time to fully align and sometimes even remaining slightly off center well into the afternoon. He 'fixed' this with a little rotational pressure. I'm not sure exactly what that entails. Can anyone comment on this and more importantly is there any way I'll be able to identify this issue while briefly examining at an AD? 
Another forum member mentions misaligned minute hands. Identifying this might be obvious for some and if it is please help me out here. 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

Esoterix said:


> As a long time WUS reader, having discovered and purchased watches with knowledge I've acquired on this forum, I'd like to express some gratitude to the many awesome contributors on here. Big shoutout to Boatswain for starting and nurturing this epic thread!
> 
> I think it's only fitting that I make my first post here as the 143 might close out the trifecta. This time around I've decided to kindly ask for help.
> 
> ...


I absolutely love this watch, and have owned two now, but I have to ask... If you're about to buy a watch for well over 1K, and you have a list of things that could be wrong with it, should you just consider a different watch?


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Reidceeding said:


> I absolutely love this watch, and have owned two now, but I have to ask... If you're about to buy a watch for well over 1K, and you have a list of things that could be wrong with it, should you just consider a different watch?


He probably should, truth be told, but he wants a Seiko. Some of us are dumb like that.


----------



## EEalexgawrys (Jul 10, 2020)

Tanker G1 said:


> He probably should, truth be told, but he wants a Seiko. Some of us are dumb like that.


Or dumb enough to buy an SPB143 in December. Sell it in February. And then buy another one a few days ago lol.

The only watch I've ever missed.


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

Reidceeding said:


> I absolutely love this watch, and have owned two now, but I have to ask... If you're about to buy a watch for well over 1K, and you have a list of things that could be wrong with it, should you just consider a different watch?


Reid, that's an excellent point! It has definitely crossed my mind a few times already during what I like to think of as the year of reflection. Especially as I don't even need another watch.

The thing is I actually can't find a design I like more than the 143 apart from an 017 or the SBDX041. And what's more is even if I could find either higher end model at a local AD, going with any of the 3 would still be a compromise. I was actually tempted to start one of those 'help me find a watch' threads 9 months ago but opted not too after beginning to list out my 'requirements' and realizing what a discussion like that would entail.

So, as the owner of two watches from the SPB series, did you recognize any other QC issues in your models apart from the ones I mentioned? And for sake of clarity when I say QC issues I mean avoidable anomalies had you known or had an opportunity to inspect prior to purchasing. I already understand that unpopular bracelets/clasps, lug gaps and various time keeping levels etc. are part of the package.

Which models did you go with?

BTW I missed a 100 or so pages of this thread when I lost interest for a bit. I've attempted to pick up where I left off and after just a couple of new 8 month old pages I now have 3 more issues to add to my checklist! 

One forum member had scuffed up hands
Another had a crown that wouldn't screw in properly, AND 
a bezel that came loose from the case. Yikes! Poor guy was so excited too.


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

Esoterix said:


> Reid, that's an excellent point! It has definitely crossed my mind a few times already during what I like to think of as the year of reflection. Especially as I don't even need another watch.
> 
> The thing is I actually can't find a design I like more than the 143 apart from an 017 or the SBDX041. And what's more is even if I could find either higher end model at a local AD, going with any of the 3 would still be a compromise. I was actually tempted to start one of those 'help me find a watch' threads 9 months ago but opted not too after beginning to list out my 'requirements' and realizing what a discussion like that would entail.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. And I'd agree. The 62MAS style might be my favourite design of all time. Given the perfect dimensions of this series, there was no way I was not getting one.

I originally bought the SPB143 new, but didn't know they added a lume pip at 3 on the new models. I traded for a Captain Willard, and then again for the SPB147. I might go back to a 143 at some point, but the 147 is growing on me very fast. Just love the profile so much, but need to figure out which colour I prefer, haha.

Anyways, on the two models I've had, I have not seen a single QC issue. They've both been perfect. I don't track accuracy, so not sure there, but seems fine.

The one thing I would say, is this is a watch forum, so you're likely hearing the vocal minority on the topic. For every one person on here with an issue, Seiko probably has 1000 happy customers with no issues at all (who aren't posting online about it). Not to downplay those who have had issues, as that's really unfortunate.

And on that note, as long as we continue to buy Seiko watches, despite their QC issues, they're not going to up their QC. Business 101 - if you're not impressed with a company, don't support them. If enough people feel that way to hurt the bottom line, that QC will start to come up.


----------



## WPKG (Jan 29, 2021)

Wow.

logged into this thread for the first time yesterday. read a lot of it. thought dozens of people had serious issues with this watch and Seiko in general only to realize they were all you.

Did Seiko run over your dog or something?



Times_end said:


> Seiko are a low quality brand, so here they are migrating into a higher price point and bringing with them all their endemic misalignment issues from their previous lines You have the skewered pip in the triangle rife in this series of watch and same with their other overpriced poor quality offerings.
> 
> The misaligned date either sitting way to high in the window or too low. 1000 plus for watches with the low grade 6R35 and lacklustre quality results in extremely poor timekeeping.
> 
> Seiko in their grand seiko don't give a crap about quality. Seiko as a brand are now offering the worst value to quality options. Seiko are overpriced and low quality.





Times_end said:


> Seiko are a low quality brand, so here they are migrating into a higher price point and bringing with them all their endemic misalignment issues from their previous lines You have the skewered pip in the triangle rife in this series of watch and same with their other overpriced poor quality offerings.
> 
> The misaligned date either sitting way to high in the window or too low. 1000 plus for watches with the low grade 6R35 and lacklustre quality results in extremely poor timekeeping.
> 
> Seiko in their grand seiko don't give a crap about quality. Seiko as a brand are now offering the worst value to quality options. Seiko are overpriced and low quality.


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

WPKG said:


> Wow.
> 
> logged into this thread for the first time yesterday. read a lot of it. thought dozens of people had serious issues with this watch and Seiko in general only to realize they were all you.
> 
> Did Seiko run over your dog or something?


Go back and read the whole thread - it is dozens of people


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

Reidceeding said:


> The one thing I would say, is this is a watch forum, so you're likely hearing the vocal minority on the topic. For every one person on here with an issue, Seiko probably has 1000 happy customers with no issues at all (who aren't posting online about it). Not to downplay those who have had issues, as that's really unfortunate.


This right here 👆
In my case I consider myself lucky to be able to go check and try on the actual watch I'll be buying ( just a 20 min drive.)


----------



## WPKG (Jan 29, 2021)

well... yes you're right.

but he's somehow louder than all of them combined.



Munchie said:


> Go back and read the whole thread - it is dozens of people


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

WPKG said:


> well... yes you're right.
> 
> but he's somehow louder than all of them combined.


That's when I discovered the Ignore feature.


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

WPKG said:


> well... yes you're right.
> 
> but he's somehow louder than all of them combined.


Are you offended by something.


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

Reidceeding said:


> The 62MAS style might be my favourite design of all time. Given the perfect dimensions of this series, there was no way I was not getting one.


I couldn't agree more!

This is a lot of drama to go through to get an example free from the QC issues, and make no mistake I am also not impressed with a bunch of other things. Things others have pointed out repeatedly.

But still, unless it really doesn't suit me in the flesh, I'm so in! This is a watch I didn't know I was waiting for.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

WPKG said:


> Wow.
> 
> logged into this thread for the first time yesterday. read a lot of it. thought dozens of people had serious issues with this watch and Seiko in general only to realize they were all you.
> 
> Did Seiko run over your dog or something?


He's a plant sent here by Seiko sent here to badmouth his own company so Seiko could scrape this thread for subjective market research data on brand loyalty, LOL!


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

Esoterix said:


> I couldn't agree more!
> 
> This is a lot of drama to go through to get an example free from the QC issues, and make no mistake I am also not impressed with a bunch of other things. Things others have pointed out repeatedly.
> 
> But still, unless it really doesn't suit me in the flesh, I'm so in! This is a watch I didn't know I was waiting for.


But again, just to point out, I've got two with no QC issues ... No effort at all. Bought one from an AD and didn't ask any questions before. Got the second one used and also no QC issues.

I guess what I'm saying is I don't think you need to confirm ALL those things before buying. It's an amazing watch. Just buy it, and if it has any of those issues, figure out from there what you want to do.

If you love the watch, but are that worried, just make sure to buy from an AD so you'll get a warranty. I would think any of those issues would warrant a repair/exchange.


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

Reidceeding said:


> But again, just to point out, I've got two with no QC issues ... No effort at all. Bought one from an AD and didn't ask any questions before. Got the second one used and also no QC issues.


I agree with your point that certain issues can be amplified on a watch forum and I hope you're right about the 1000:1 perfect examples to QC fails ratio. And thanks for sharing your experience!

On another note, can you or anyone that's in the know recommend any GTA ADs? Any Canadians have any luck with a discount on this series?


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

Kev161 said:


> I consider myself lucky to be able to go check and try on the actual watch I'll be buying ( just a 20 min drive.)


I've located examples in a couple stores close enough to me and intend to see this watch in person before committing. Unfortunately we're under a lockdown in Ontario so that's probably not happening anytime soon.

Overall I think availability for Prospex lines is opening up in Toronto as of late.


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

@Esoterix Yeah, I got a guy in Toronto, but I'm hesitant to send you his way if you're showing up with that list, haha.

There's a bunch of places in the GTA that have stock right now. Just check out the websites. Most will tell you.

I was able to get a deal on mine. Not sure if it's because I've bought from the same guy before or not.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

Esoterix said:


> I agree with your point that certain issues can be amplified on a watch forum and I hope you're right about the 1000:1 perfect examples to QC fails ratio. And thanks for sharing your experience!
> 
> On another note, can you or anyone that's in the know recommend any GTA ADs? Any Canadians have any luck with a discount on this series?


@fallingtitan always recommends Kavar Jewellers on his YT videos, might be worth subscribing and send him an email for a discount code as he says.
https://www.youtube.com/c/EscapementWatch/featured

SHOP BY CATEGORY | Kavar Jewellers


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

FJR1971 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what was wrong? I am considering getting one of these (and join the sad crowd).


After about a month the stem wasn't engaging and winding the movement. I had to sent it back to gnomon for a service under warranty.
[/QUOTE]

That sucks! Unfortunate that that was your experience.

Do you mind elaborating a bit? Were you trying to manually wind and the stem stopped engaging?

Please note that I'm not familiar with an automatic watch that can be also be manually wound. I only have an automatic without manual wind feature, and a manual wind only. So, what happened to your watch is not so obvious to me.

I'm assuming that because there is a screw down crown, the crown has to be pulled out to manually wind but I really don't know. Would appreciate if you could explain this bit to me. And do you have any idea why this happened and if there was anything that indicated this might happen like a poor winding action when the stem was engaging? Much appreciated!


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

Reidceeding said:


> @Esoterix Yeah, I got a guy in Toronto, but I'm hesitant to send you his way if you're showing up with that list, haha.


Lol! I hear you. If you decide to put me on I won't hold it against you if need to voice a disclaimer to your guy regarding me and my list.

Not sure if you mentioned your deal in a previous post by I am sure you can guess how interested I am in knowing what that looked like. Please do share?


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

Kev161 said:


> @fallingtitan always recommends Kavar Jewellers on his YT videos, might be worth subscribing and send him an email for a discount code as he says.
> https://www.youtube.com/c/EscapementWatch/featured
> 
> SHOP BY CATEGORY | Kavar Jewellers


Thanks Kev! I know about Kavar but not the discount code so much appreciation for that.


----------



## militaryfan (Feb 1, 2010)

@Esoterix

My 143 has a defect underneath the glass. It kinda looks like a tiny spec of water that dried and was not wiped off properly, and subsequently dried leaving an imprint.

I've decided against sending it back out fear I get other issues. But to my eyes its something I can live with. I accept it like the bezel issues.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Some overthink their purchase and will probably not like any watch, because almost any watch on this planet will have some "error", "flaw", "dust", etc on/in it.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Esoterix said:


> Please note that I'm not familiar with an automatic watch that can be also be manually wound. I only have an automatic without manual wind feature, and a manual wind only. So, what happened to your watch is not so obvious to me.
> 
> I'm assuming that because there is a screw down crown, the crown has to be pulled out to manually wind but I really don't know. Would appreciate if you could explain this bit to me. And do you have any idea why this happened and if there was anything that indicated this might happen like a poor winding action when the stem was engaging? Much appreciated!


On automatics with manual wind, the pushed-in crown position winds the movement. If the crown screws down, you just unscrew it to wind, and usually you are winding as you screw down the crown.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

militaryfan said:


> @Esoterix
> I've decided against sending it back out fear I get other issues. But to my eyes its something I can live with. I accept it like the bezel issues.


I can relate. I'd be fearful to send it back it too after all I've read in this thread and forum.

I'm trying to be mindful of the echo chamber effect, but I really don't want to buy a bum example if I can avoid it. And that's why I'm here, so I can learn what the avoidable QC looks like and simply avoid all of that nonsense. I've waited like a year for this watch and I'll wait as long as it takes till I get one on my terms.

When I do end up with my 143 I'll post a victory lap and get into the nitty gritty on straps all day long.

Thanks for sharing militaryfan! Did you notice the defect before or after you bought the watch?


----------



## militaryfan (Feb 1, 2010)

Esoterix said:


> Did you notice the defect before or after you bought the watch?


Noticed it after.


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

Loevhagen said:


> Some overthink their purchase and will probably not like any watch, because almost any watch on this planet will have some "error", "flaw", "dust", etc on/in it.


Some folks usually under think (in life, not just watch purchases lol), end up with less than desirable results, and then posture like foxes who've lost their tails (to strangers on the internet no less).

At any rate, make no mistake there is no overthinking going on here. I've made a pretty simple and obvious decision here; I don't want a watch with QC issues. It didn't take me long at all to come to this conclusion.

Let me ask you this. If you walked into a store and saw a watch you liked with some error, flaw, dust etc on/in it, would YOU buy said watch?

And if so, would you ask for a discount, or count yourself lucky for stumbling upon a truly unique piece?


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

jbg7474 said:


> On automatics with manual wind, the pushed-in crown position winds the movement. If the crown screws down, you just unscrew it to wind, and usually you are winding as you screw down the crown.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for that explanation jbg! I appreciate it.


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

militaryfan said:


> Noticed it after.


Well in that case you've probably made the right decision. No point crying over it now especially if it doesn't bother you.

And particularly as looking for some recourse with Seiko or your dealer might sour the experience even more if they are likely to give you some song and dance about within tolerances.


----------



## Louno (Jul 20, 2020)

Loevhagen said:


> Some overthink their purchase and will probably not like any watch, because almost any watch on this planet will have some "error", "flaw", "dust", etc on/in it.


This is definitely the problem with passion becoming obsession as we are flooded with pics, reviews, hands-ons and being all hyped.


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

Louno said:


> This is definitely the problem with passion becoming obsession as we are flooded with pics, reviews, hands-ons and being all hyped.


Same question bud, are you in the habit of buying watches that you see with errors, flaws, dust etc. on/it?


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

jbg7474 said:


> If the crown screws down, you just unscrew it to wind, and usually you are winding as you screw down the crown.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does this mean there is danger of over winding when screwing in crown?

On another note, I have a Sellita hand wound mov that I wind until a hard stop. As good practice, should I anticipate where that hard stop is and stop winding prior to reaching it? Thanks!


----------



## WPKG (Jan 29, 2021)

no one is mocking you because you have a different opinion.

they are mocking you because you because you are restating the same information in an ever increasing degree of fanatic lunacy.

you made a point. they heard it.



mi6_ said:


> I like how dissenting opinions on watches are received on this forum. I didn't attack anyone yet I'm being mocked for having a difference of opinion? Watch forums are full of the worst of human kind. You're opinion is only valid if you agree with everyone else. Is that how this works on this forum????


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Esoterix said:


> Does this mean there is danger of over winding when screwing in crown?
> 
> On another note, I have a Sellita hand wound mov that I wind until a hard stop. As good practice, should I anticipate where that hard stop is and stop winding prior to reaching it? Thanks!


Nope, the automatic mechanism means there has to be a slipping mechanism when the spring gets tight enough. So you cannot overwind an automatic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

jbg7474 said:


> Nope, the automatic mechanism means there has to be a slipping mechanism when the spring gets tight enough. So you cannot overwind an automatic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! Thanks man, that's great to know!


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

WPKG said:


> no one is mocking you because you have a different opinion.
> 
> they are mocking you because you because you are restating the same information in an ever increasing degree of fanatic lunacy.
> 
> you made a point. they heard it.


Wow. "Fanatic lunacy"? Sure sounds like I'm being mocked doesn't it? But I'll let you be the judged with a whopping 4 posts and 3 months of wisdom and experience in this forum.

Unfortunately this forum is full of @#$holes who don't accept diverging opinion. Can't discuss value, quality control or material choices without being attacked. These cowards would type anything on the forum to attack another member but wouldn't have the balls to say anything if we were face to face. Everyone's mad that I keep complaining about material choices on this watch but then take the extra time to post personal attacks. Just as much of a problem. Exhibit A above: You gotta get a dig in on a several weeks old post with only 4 total posts on the site. You're a real hero. Bravo!

Posts on this thread are only allowed if they're positive Seiko comments.


----------



## Louno (Jul 20, 2020)

Esoterix said:


> Same question bud, are you in the habit of buying watches that you see with errors, flaws, dust etc. on/it?


As you know, nothing's perfect and I probably have bought and used lot of gear that had some issues of their own, but what i'm trying to tell you is that internet is not always our friend regarding those over discussed topics as it definitely distort reality. In my opinion, you're on the verge of spending a lot of money on a watch you'll never be happy with because you have zero confidence in it and will always watch it through the "potential issues" prism. And you'll obviously find some with such mindset.


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

Louno said:


> As you know, nothing's perfect and I probably have bought and used lot of gear that had some issues of their own, but what i'm trying to tell you is that internet is not always our friend regarding those over discussed topics as it definitely distort reality. In my opinion, you're on the verge of spending a lot of money on a watch you'll never be happy with because you have zero confidence in it and will always watch it through the "potential issues" prism. And you'll obviously find some with such mindset.


K, Reid made a stellar point about me not truly liking this watch but as I truly love the design I took his advice with a grain of salt. You've got me thinking that maybe my true feeling is that this is a subpar watch. I don't want to believe that lol.

Anyhow I'm intent on playing till I see a flop. I'm gonna need to see one on my wrist no matter what.


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

mi6_ said:


> Wow. "Fanatic lunacy"? Sure sounds like I'm being mocked doesn't it? But I'll let you be the judged with a whopping 4 posts and 3 months of wisdom and experience in this forum.
> 
> Unfortunately this forum is full of @#$holes who don't accept diverging opinion. Can't discuss value, quality control or material choices without being attacked. These cowards would type anything on the forum to attack another member but wouldn't have the balls to say anything if we were face to face. Everyone's mad that I keep complaining about material choices on this watch but then take the extra time to post personal attacks. Just as much of a problem. Exhibit A above: You gotta get a dig in on a several weeks old post with only 4 total posts on the site. You're a real hero. Bravo!
> 
> Posts on this thread are only allowed if they're positive Seiko comments.


Yikes!! Bro, you clearly have some strong opinions regarding material choices. Initially I didn't really have much of an opinion on this particular topic. But after hearing different takes including yours, I gave it a bit of thought and I think I support the choice of steel insert. So I'm better off for the exercise. Thanks for contributing that.

But on another note, the interaction between you and others here has seemed to take a turn for the worse. And you seem to be getting upset. I'm not sure what the end game is for you on this but it's probably worth reflecting on.

I think you should ask yourself what you are hoping to get out of this discussion and if any of this is serving you in any way?

And if you care to share what that motivation is, I'm all ears. I'm no therapist but always interested in learning more about what makes the human mind tick.

As side note, I'm here for dissenting opinions but outright confrontation isn't particularly entertaining (to me at least).

No disrespect or condescension here.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I have no problem with anyone else here except those who continually go out of the way to quote my posts, attack me and not accept others dissenting views. People in real life would never say the things they type on here to peoples faces. People can just use the ignore button if they don’t like what I or anyone else says.

The poster above went out of his way to call me out on a conversation that is weeks old. It was dead and over, but again someone had to get another dig in. Why does he get away with it after only 4 posts? What kind of positive contribution is he making to this thread or forum? Yet someone who’s been here for much longer is continually attacked and ridiculed anytime I bring up a bezel insert. And I’m the crazy one??? I only brought up the bezel AGAIN because weeks ago people started taking about the insert again and we’re making some false statements about ceramic inserts (namely they shatter ALL THE TIME and they are only glossy when they can be brushed/matte).

If people just ignored me and stopped pushing my buttons I’d let it go. But when I’m attacked on here, you’re darn right I’ll stand up for myself. I don’t appreciate being called out all the time because my opinions are different. They’re acting just just as ridiculous as they claim I am and frankly it annoys me. I’ve been on this forum for years and never had an issue with anyone except on this thread so I don’t get it either? It’s a waste of my time and everyone else but the number of replies calling out my posts is off the charts….

I’ve said what I need to say and I’m sorry for derailing this thread. If people respectfully reply to my posts like you did, I have no issue with it and will be respectful back. But if people are going to mock and ridicule my posts I’ll dig my heels in and swing my fists (figuratively). I’ve been walked over too many times in my life to just sit back and take it.

Honestly, this thread has seriously turned me off being involved in any conversations on this forum as all people do here is attack each other. I get very little enjoyment in coming onto this forum with the way people disrespect each other. I’m perfectly willing to drop the issue so long as others do and I apologize to anyone if I’ve offended or upset them. You won’t see me involved in as many conversations going forward.

Take care, stay safe and let’s try to respectfully enjoy this hobby with each other instead of attacking each other via posts on this thread (forum). I’ve been guilty of this and I will try to ignore more of the idiots on here that push my buttons.


----------



## Heady Topper (Apr 25, 2018)

Am I the only one bummed out about the lack of communication with the new dial?

I have no problem following Seiko up market. However, they need to understand that as they expect me to pay more, I’ll look for a bit of consistency. I’m truly disappointed to have received this new dial variant while all material available through their own channels showed the original. This hurts their brand all the way up to Grand Seiko in my eyes.

Still a very, very nice watch though. Hard to buy blindly (i.e. online).


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Loevhagen said:


> ...because almost any watch on this planet will have some "error", "flaw", "dust", etc on/in it.


I have owned three Rolex watches (not three simultaneously) and all have been free of cosmetic flaws. Perhaps they haven't been Grand Seiko perfect, but nothing of note. I have sold them and no longer own any high-end watch, which suits me alright. I just ordered the SBDC101 from Japan and hoping that it won't show up with any major flaws. It is still ~$1,200 for a watch with a fairly simple mechanical drive, which ought to yield sufficient revenue for proper quality control.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Heady Topper said:


> Am I the only one bummed out about the lack of communication with the new dial?
> 
> I have no problem following Seiko up market. However, they need to understand that as they expect me to pay more, I'll look for a bit of consistency. I'm truly disappointed to have received this new dial variant while all material available through their own channels showed the original. This hurts their brand all the way up to Grand Seiko in my eyes.
> 
> Still a very, very nice watch though. Hard to buy blindly (i.e. online).


It is kind of strange to change the dial so early into the lifecycle of the watch. You'd think older versions would be grandfathered in to meet the ISO 6425 standards. Never noticed the bevel on the date window being removed until recently. I guess they did that to get the lumed hour marker as close to the date window as possible? The dial change didn't bother me as much previously, but now I know about the date window change it's kind of one of those things about the new version of the watch that you can't not see.


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

Heady Topper said:


> Am I the only one bummed out about the lack of communication with the new dial?
> 
> I have no problem following Seiko up market. However, they need to understand that as they expect me to pay more, I'll look for a bit of consistency. I'm truly disappointed to have received this new dial variant while all material available through their own channels showed the original. This hurts their brand all the way up to Grand Seiko in my eyes.
> 
> Still a very, very nice watch though. Hard to buy blindly (i.e. online).


Yeah, I do think that is very problematic. Most people probably wouldn't notice/care, but for those who do, it's definitely frustrating.

I've been trying to find an original SPB143, and the ADs I've been in touch with are not even aware that the dial has changed.


----------



## BrainStorm (Apr 29, 2021)

Hi, I have DAMAGED my first ever 3 months old diver watch crown tube first 2 threads due to rotating it wrong way on the very first day. Its working fine though gets stuck now and then.
It may seen normal in Photo but If u really inspect closely in hand the damage can be seen.
Is it something to be concerned ? 
and your kind advice. thanks









Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Louno (Jul 20, 2020)

Not sure you rotated the wrong way here, but maybe forced the thread at its very beginning. The trick here is to back thread the crown to get it right, and then screwing :









Tips on increasing the longevity of your screw-in crown!


Here's a few tips on how to increase the longevity of the screw-in crown in your Seiko (or any other divewatch with a screw-in crown for that matter). 1. Get your watch regulated if it's running unnecessarily fast or slow. If the movement in your watch is capable of better performance than...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

BrainStorm said:


> Hi, I have DAMAGED my first ever 3 months old diver watch crown tube first 2 threads due to rotating it wrong way on the very first day. Its working fine though gets stuck now and then.
> It may seen normal in Photo but If u really inspect closely in hand the damage can be seen.
> Is it something to be concerned ?
> and your kind advice. thanks
> ...


If you cross threaded the crown, I'd definitely want to get it fixed. Take it to a watchmaker.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Reidceeding said:


> Yeah, I do think that is very problematic. *Most people probably wouldn't notice/care*, but for those who do, it's definitely frustrating.


And that's the rub. To 99.9% of people, and probably 99% of dealers, there's no difference. There's probably someone out there getting furiously exercised about the non-bevelled date window, or something, and his having to mainline beta-blockers to ward off an embolism. Just back away from these people slowly, refraining from eye contact


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

mi6_ said:


> Right cause there's millions of watches with ceramic inserts out in the wild (probably 10,000 ceramic Rolex Submariners) and you can find 6-7 stories of cracked ceramic bezel inserts globally on the Internet. Find me a dozen posts of each a Marine Master and Transoceam with cracked ceramic and then I'll believe you. Cracking is extremely rare. The internet has blown out of proportion the instances of this happening.
> 
> By all means keep giving Seiko more money for their ever increasing prices with no quality upgrades.


That may or may not be true, but my original anti-ceramic bezel argument stands. When ceramic fails, as improbable as it may be, it fails spectacularly with the possibility large chunks of the bezel falling out to be lost forever. It CAN happen to anyone.

I expect this watch will last me the rest of my life. Sooner or later, OEM bezels (ceramic or otherwise) will be out of production and difficult (if not impossible) to replace. Given the choice between having a well-worn stainless bezel 25 years down the road and a bezel with 75% of the pieces lost to the ages, I'd rather have my original stainless insert on the watch than have to replace a mostly-destroyed insert with a brand new shiny re-pop which will look sorely out of place on my watch.

See where I'm coming from? ?


----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Anyone own a SPB143 in Houston? I’ve been really itching to pull the trigger, but am hesitant due to the size. I’ve been wearing smaller watches lately in the 39 to 36mm lately. Would like to try it on and take a look at it in person before forking out $1000 to $1380. PM me if you want to meet and have a beer and talk watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

broonzbane said:


> That may or may not be true, but my original anti-ceramic bezel argument stands. When ceramic fails, as improbable as it may be, it fails spectacularly with the possibility large chunks of the bezel falling out to be lost forever. It CAN happen to anyone.
> 
> I expect this watch will last me the rest of my life. Sooner or later, OEM bezels (ceramic or otherwise) will be out of production and difficult (if not impossible) to replace. Given the choice between having a well-worn stainless bezel 25 years down the road and a bezel with 75% of the pieces lost to the ages, I'd rather have my original stainless insert on the watch than have to replace a mostly-destroyed insert with a brand new shiny re-pop which will look sorely out of place on my watch.
> 
> See where I'm coming from? ?


I don't think I'm allowed to comment about it anymore but&#8230;.. I think the chance of you cracking a stock ceramic insert would be very slim. But I do see your point about sourcing a new factory ceramic bezel insert 30+ years later. It is difficult to find an aftermarket one made in a brushed matte style. Most of them that exist come direct from a manufacturer (ex. Oris). The coated steel insert should be more durable than a regular aluminum insert at least, so I'm slowly coming around to it. I certainly can't deny that it's a beautiful watch.

I just find it perplexing that so many people begged Seiko for years to use sapphire crystals instead of hardlex crystals (which they've done on more expensive models). While sapphire is more scratch resistant than hardlex, it's more prone to shatter on impact, so technically speaking isn't as good of a choice for a tool watch that gets banged around. Clearly I realize that any crystal in a watch can shatter given the right circumstances. But then people don't want more scratch resistant ceramic bezel inserts because they could potentially shatter on an impact&#8230;lol? Seems very odd to me they want a scratch proof sapphire crystal that shatters more easily but are then happy to have a coated steel bezel that will scratch more easily. Just my $0.02 though.


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

I received my SBDC101 and yes, with a couple of nicks on the bezel and an area underneath the lug on one side where the metal is not polished, but I am not sending the watch back to Japan for this. Otherwise, it is stunning watch. Mine doesn't have lime at the 3 o'clock position and the date window is beveled and I am fine with that. The flaws aside, it is a stunning looking watch for sure, as good as anything else I have owned and perfect in size for my the size of my modest - but super strong - wrists.

I have a couple of questions:

First, the feel of screwing down the crown that is not nearly as smooth as on a Rolex, my Longines (in for repair and will post about this elsewhere) or even my Citizen Promaster Tough beater watch, but part of this may be due to that the watch is being wound when screwing the crown down. Is this correct?

Second, I like the bracelet but it is much too big. I am used to screws, not pins. Are the pins spring loaded or not? Also, are special tools required to adjust the bracelet? This is very easy with screws, but I am not sure what I am in for here.

Answers would be greatly appreciated - thanks!


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

mi6_ said:


> I don't think I'm allowed to comment about it anymore but&#8230;.. I think the chance of you cracking a stock ceramic insert would be very slim. But I do see your point about sourcing a new factory ceramic bezel insert 30+ years later. It is difficult to find an aftermarket one made in a brushed matte style. Most of them that exist come direct from a manufacturer (ex. Oris). The coated steel insert should be more durable than a regular aluminum insert at least, so I'm slowly coming around to it. I certainly can't deny that it's a beautiful watch.
> 
> I just find it perplexing that so many people begged Seiko for years to use sapphire crystals instead of hardlex crystals (which they've done on more expensive models). While sapphire is more scratch resistant than hardlex, it's more prone to shatter on impact, so technically speaking isn't as good of a choice for a tool watch that gets banged around. Clearly I realize that any crystal in a watch can shatter given the right circumstances. But then people don't want more scratch resistant ceramic bezel inserts because they could potentially shatter on an impact&#8230;lol? Seems very odd to me they want a scratch proof sapphire crystal that shatters more easily but are then happy to have a coated steel bezel that will scratch more easily. Just my $0.02 though.


There must be a good reason why Rolex chose the ceramic bezel insert for their 116610 submariner.


----------



## quasitime (Aug 7, 2013)

precious time said:


> First, the feel of screwing down the crown that is not nearly as smooth as on a Rolex, my Longines (in for repair and will post about this elsewhere) or even my Citizen Promaster Tough beater watch, but part of this may be due to that the watch is being wound when screwing the crown down. Is this correct?


I'm not sure about this watch in particular, but Seiko Prospex divers in the past few years have been known to have this issue. My SBDY027 definitely does.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

KoolKat said:


> There must be a good reason why Rolex chose the ceramic bezel insert for their 116610 submariner.


It's because it had already appeared on the GMT-Master II four years prior, and in the meantime was being used by Omega (along with some sort of liquid metal) in several of its dive watches .

As before, Christopher Ward makes some nice mail-order dive watches with ceramic bezels if that's important. If you prefer to go to a shop, there's Rado - provided you can get on with the price.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

precious time said:


> First, the feel of screwing down the crown that is not nearly as smooth as on a Rolex, my Longines (in for repair and will post about this elsewhere) or even my Citizen Promaster Tough beater watch, but part of this may be due to that the watch is being wound when screwing the crown down. Is this correct?


It doesn't disengage the stem when being screwed down, no, so you're right - it is being worn. It's therefore not possible to determine the feel of the crown alone unless you disassemble the watch.

Personally I find the SPB14x (SBDC10x) no different to screwing down the crown of a Hamilton Intra-Matic, which also continues to wind as you do so. Whereas a Rolex or Oris dive watch will disengage the stem, and both screw down with little other resistance.


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

Heady Topper said:


> Am I the only one bummed out about the lack of communication with the new dial?
> 
> I have no problem following Seiko up market. However, they need to understand that as they expect me to pay more, I'll look for a bit of consistency. I'm truly disappointed to have received this new dial variant while all material available through their own channels showed the original. This hurts their brand all the way up to Grand Seiko in my eyes.
> 
> Still a very, very nice watch though. Hard to buy blindly (i.e. online).


That's unfortunate man but glad you still love the watch. If I read this correctly, you didn't know about the new lume at 3 when you ordered so you didn't inquire if your model was the update or not?

I haven't made up my mind about the lume yet though right now I think I'll be fine with or without. We'll see.

Would you mind posting a lume shot?


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

Reidceeding said:


> Yeah, I do think that is very problematic. Most people probably wouldn't notice/care, but for those who do, it's definitely frustrating.
> 
> I've been trying to find an original SPB143, and the ADs I've been in touch with are not even aware that the dial has changed.


ADs I've spoken with weren't aware of the dial change either.

One wasn't aware of any 'alignment' issues at all. Another said he had heard about this from customers but assured me that these issues aren't in Seiko's higher end watches.


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

Louno said:


> Not sure you rotated the wrong way here, but maybe forced the thread at its very beginning. The trick here is to back thread the crown to get it right, and then screwing :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this thread!

By the way can anyone recommend a good watchmaker in the GTA?


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

One-Seventy said:


> And that's the rub. To 99.9% of people, and probably 99% of dealers, there's no difference. There's probably someone out there getting furiously exercised about the non-bevelled date window, or something, and his having to mainline beta-blockers to ward off an embolism. Just back away from these people slowly, refraining from eye contact


Desire is a contract people make with themselves to be unhappy until they acquire something. No one needs a watch, much less a CAD$1600+tax watch. Whatever your reasons for wanting to buy this watch, I'm definitely in no position to judge you.

That being said, why would you want to paint someone on watch enthusiast/marketing forum that cares about a non-beveled date window, or a lume pip that seems like an afterthought on update never felt properly informed of, as some kind of nutjob.

I for one am not surprised that any forum member here is detail oriented or has strong opinions on watch design etc.

I think you are a 100% right that 99% of people selling these beautiful instruments don't care though.


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

precious time said:


> I received my SBDC101 and yes, with a couple of nicks on the bezel and an area underneath the lug on one side where the metal is not polished, but I am not sending the watch back to Japan for this. Otherwise, it is stunning watch. Mine doesn't have lime at the 3 o'clock position and the date window is beveled and I am fine with that. The flaws aside, it is a stunning looking watch for sure, as good as anything else I have owned and perfect in size for my the size of my modest - but super strong - wrists.
> 
> I have a couple of questions:
> 
> ...


Happy to hear you've received your watch and you are happy with it! I've seen this watch photographed alongside a Rolex amongst other watches and I found it a winner every time. It's nice to hear you say it's (looked) as good as anything you've owned. Can you elaborate a bit on the bracelet (as you're impressed with it) as compared to your most recent Rolex (model #?)?

As for the nicks. I can live with nicks. However, I definitely don't feel the same way about nicks (I inflict) as I do about QC issues that a dealer doesn't bring to my attention when there's a high chance I have no recourse from the manufacturer and a hassle at a minimum.

Anyhow, I'm just curious if the nicks were a result of dealer mishandling, the watch is preowned, or is this yet another QC fail? Do you mind sharing pics of the nicks? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kirk86d (Feb 20, 2021)

Esoterix said:


> As a long time WUS reader, having discovered and purchased watches with knowledge I've acquired on this forum, I'd like to express some gratitude to the many awesome contributors on here. Big shoutout to Boatswain for starting and nurturing this epic thread!
> 
> I think it's only fitting that I make my first post here as the 143 might close out the trifecta. This time around I've decided to kindly ask for help.
> 
> ...


Ugh this watch! I previously shared QC issues with my SBP143, including misaligned hour/minute hands, dust on the dial, and an oddly seated crystal. I have a handful of watches, some significantly cheaper than the SPB143, and none exhibit so many blatant QC issues.
I decided to send it back to Seiko at the end of March, via the AD I purchased it from. I checked in today with the AD and Seiko has not even finished inspection of the watch, they've had it for five weeks&#8230; now the AD is saying 4+ additional weeks until I get the watch back.
I love the size, look, and story behind the 65MAS, but am pretty sure this will be the first and last Seiko I buy. Enjoy some obligatory pics.


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Esoterix said:


> Happy to hear you've received your watch and you are happy with it! I've seen this watch photographed alongside a Rolex amongst other watches and I found it a winner every time. It's nice to hear you say it's (looked) as good as anything you've owned. Can you elaborate a bit on the bracelet (as you're impressed with it) as compared to your most recent Rolex (model #?)?
> 
> As for the nicks. I can live with nicks. However, I definitely don't feel the same way about nicks (I inflict) as I do about QC issues that a dealer doesn't bring to my attention when there's a high chance I have no recourse from the manufacturer and a hassle at a minimum.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm just curious if the nicks were a result of dealer mishandling, the watch is preowned, or is this yet another QC fail? Do you mind sharing pics of the nicks? Thanks in advance.


The bracelet looks solid. That said, I still don't know how to reduce it in size and whether pins will hold up like screws. I may just find an alternative and leave the bracelet as is. For now, I am using a black NATO. Yes, I do like looks and size a lot, except the hour markers are too thick and the lume so fat that it is hard to tell the hours apart when I am not wearing my glasses

I have paid for a brand new watch and assume that this is what I received. Certainly covered from top to bottom in plastic protection film. Watch was an order from Sakura in Japan with a pretty solid reputation and 5 years of warranty, so I will take for granted that the flaws arose during manufacturing.

There is no light by the time I am done with work and parenting. I will do my best to find time to take pictures this weekend but no promises. I am drowning in work and have some rather pressing problems to deal with. I suppose there was a time where the flaws would have bothered me sufficiently to ship the watch back across the globe. However, I am infinitely more annoyed with Longines taking longer to repair a new watch than I have owned owned it and not offering a replacement or even a call back from a manager to discuss.

From the bits and pieces I have read in this thread and a couple of your posts, I suppose you might be better of with an SLA017. I may get one down the line or whatever replaces the model if such becomes available.

As an aside, it seems impossible, but in the 22 hours I have worn the watch, it is +/-0 secs (zero); not a typo and clearly hubris to state, as this new watch is bound to malfunction too with my luck. On the contrary, if it keeps running like this, I will happily accept some minor cosmetic flaws.


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

Kirk86d said:


> Ugh this watch! I previously shared QC issues with my SBP143, including misaligned hour/minute hands, dust on the dial, and an oddly seated crystal. I have a handful of watches, some significantly cheaper than the SPB143, and none exhibit so many blatant QC issues.
> I decided to send it back to Seiko at the end of March, via the AD I purchased it from. I checked in today with the AD and Seiko has not even finished inspection of the watch, they've had it for five weeks&#8230; now the AD is saying 4+ additional weeks until I get the watch back.
> I love the size, look, and story behind the 65MAS, but am pretty sure this will be the first and last Seiko I buy. Enjoy some obligatory pics.
> View attachment 15866465
> ...


Thanks for responding to my original question!! I appreciate your help.

I recall one owner mentioned having an oddly seated crystal and I'll assume that was you. I'll be cognizant of that flaw when I get a chance to examine in person.

I hope Seiko returns your watch to you in pristine condition, and I hope the AD comps you with some swag or something.


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

precious time said:


> The bracelet looks solid. That said, I still don't know how to reduce it in size and whether pins will hold up like screws. I may just find an alternative and leave the bracelet as is. For now, I am using a black NATO. Yes, I do like looks and size a lot, except the hour markers are too thick and the lume so fat that it is hard to tell the hours apart when I am not wearing my glasses
> 
> I have paid for a brand new watch and assume that this is what I received. Certainly covered from top to bottom in plastic protection film. Watch was an order from Sakura in Japan with a pretty solid reputation and 5 years of warranty, so I will take for granted that the flaws arose during manufacturing.
> 
> ...


Great feedback and much appreciated! Hope the watch is a good companion while you press on through work and problems! I've been in daddy daycare mode most of the week for over a year now and I find a timing bezel supremely useful as I try to maintain some semblance of routine and programming with my kids.

Hope the accuracy keeps up too! I love a super accurate watch but that's a chance/compromise I've already decided to take/make with the 143.

That Longines situation sucks no doubt. I'm so surprised at shoddy service/customer care and even more at the willingness to tolerate/defend it even, but then again this is the only watch story (and thread specifically) I've been following for any length of time. So maybes it's just this watch and/or Seiko at certain price tier.

I usually only read blogs highlighting new releases for the most part, and if something catches my attention (happens often enough) I might do a quick search on here to get the 'independent' feedback.

The SLA017 is super appealing but I didn't know about it on release. I think what got me into Seiko proper was reading about the SLA025 but I couldn't find one in Toronto. I did manage to try an SPB079 and that was too large for me.

I doubt I'll be able to find a BNIB 017 at an AD locally, or on a vacation (if we ever fly again lol) but that's what I need in an item like a watch.


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

EEalexgawrys said:


> Oh I see. They had to add that lume pip for the ISO diver certification.
> 
> Thanks for all the information!


Correct. I believe you can actually buy that particular spec and read the new (2020) requirements for ISO rated dive watches.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WPKG (Jan 29, 2021)

HA!



mi6_ said:


> Wow. "Fanatic lunacy"? Sure sounds like I'm being mocked doesn't it? But I'll let you be the judged with a whopping 4 posts and 3 months of wisdom and experience in this forum.
> 
> Unfortunately this forum is full of @#$holes who don't accept diverging opinion. Can't discuss value, quality control or material choices without being attacked. These cowards would type anything on the forum to attack another member but wouldn't have the balls to say anything if we were face to face. Everyone's mad that I keep complaining about material choices on this watch but then take the extra time to post personal attacks. Just as much of a problem. Exhibit A above: You gotta get a dig in on a several weeks old post with only 4 total posts on the site. You're a real hero. Bravo!
> 
> Posts on this thread are only allowed if they're positive Seiko comments.


----------



## Kirk86d (Feb 20, 2021)

Esoterix said:


> Thanks for responding to my original question!! I appreciate your help.
> 
> I recall one owner mentioned having an oddly seated crystal and I'll assume that was you. I'll be cognizant of that flaw when I get a chance to examine in person.
> 
> I hope Seiko returns your watch to you in pristine condition, and I hope the AD comps you with some swag or something.


I hope you get a good one!

I noticed the crystal immediately, but actually saw another owner post about it on here too. To me it kinda made the perceived distortion different at 3 vs 9.

My biggest issue is the misaligned hands, I can not unsee it. I could live with a little dust and a slightly uneven crystal as long as it still meets WR specs, but hopefully they will fix it all. With all the SeikoUSA horror stories posted here, I am not holding my breath&#8230; but will update when I get it back.


----------



## darius_ae (Apr 19, 2021)

This thread is a real eye-opener. I’m questioning whether I would have noticed any/all of these issues if collecting from an AD. Especially things like an oddly seated crystal.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Esoterix said:


> That being said, why would you want to paint someone on watch enthusiast/marketing forum that cares about a non-beveled date window, or a lume pip that seems like an afterthought on update never felt properly informed of, as some kind of nutjob.


Because it's unbalanced, and... nutjob-y. All perspective lost. It's a small, slightly graceless, but necessary update. Why do people take it so _personally_? And since when is Seiko required to make sure they canvas the _entire market _before making a trivial product update?


----------



## Louno (Jul 20, 2020)

darius_ae said:


> This thread is a real eye-opener. I'm questioning whether I would have noticed any/all of these issues if collecting from an AD. Especially things like an oddly seated crystal.


Don't forget that those shots are macro or proxy shots, taken from a certain angle, from people getting obsessed by finding a flaw in their watch. Back in the pre-internet days, we just enjoyed our watch, not spending hours looking for a defect and discussing non issues with other maniacs on Internet. You'll obviously find something when you investigate so carefully. It's the same with photography forums. There are two types of photographers, those who'll go out and take pictures, and those who'l spend their time shooting bricks and bookshelves in order to find focus issues, soft corners or distorsion on 800% pictures. Just relax guys.

Order, check your watch and enjoy it, if everything seems acceptable ! If not, contact your seller and see how to manage the issue !


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

darius_ae said:


> This thread is a real eye-opener. I'm questioning whether I would have noticed any/all of these issues if collecting from an AD. Especially things like an oddly seated crystal.


Most normal people don't notice these 'issues'. 0.5mm and less misalignment between minute markers and hour plots etc, I mean most people wouldn't notice even if told to look for it!


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

Louno said:


> You'll obviously find something when you investigate so carefully. It's the same with photography forums. There are two types of photographers, those who'll go out and take pictures, and those who'l spend their time shooting bricks and bookshelves in order to find focus issues, soft corners or distorsion on 800% pictures. Just relax guys.


So true! As a photographer, I well remember the siren call of the brick wall every time I bought a new lens. 🤣


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

darius_ae said:


> This thread is a real eye-opener. I'm questioning whether I would have noticed any/all of these issues if collecting from an AD. Especially things like an oddly seated crystal.


I'm guessing you wouldn't without having a heads up prior and knew what to look for.

And if you did notice an issue after bringing it home you may or may not feel the need to do anything about it. There isn't a right answer here, just do you.

But, just imagine that you did choose to act upon something you found unacceptable, call the AD or Seiko, and then either get a brush off or lose your watch for months to a service center you don't trust. I try not to pay for experiences like this.

If I'm going to buy from parties that don't stand behind their products I want to know as much as possible before the point of no return.


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

One-Seventy said:


> Because it's unbalanced, and... nutjob-y. All perspective lost. It's a small, slightly graceless, but necessary update. Why do people take it so _personally_? And since when is Seiko required to make sure they canvas the _entire market _before making a trivial product update?


I've got a hunch that people take being referred to as unbalanced nut jobs a lot more personally than watch design.

What I find ironic is that every critical watch comment seems to elicit a criticism for being critical lol

Some folks want to talk watches and other folks want to talk about folks that want to talk watches.

I've got a few ideas why this is but I'm not going to start pointing fingers. I just want to learn more about watches


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

One-Seventy said:


> And since when is Seiko required to make sure they canvas the _entire market _before making a trivial product update?


I don't think Heady Topper or Reid said any of this. That's just hyperbole on your part.

What's clear is that both customers aren't happy with the lume pip addition. Topper is merely stating that he was unaware of the addition.

Since you want to advocate for the brand, why don't you tell us how you would handle his case if he bought the watch from you saying he expected one thing and got another. And he wanted an outright refund because the info regarding the 'upgrade' wasn't readily available? Would you give him a refund and apologize for his inconvenience?


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

Kirk86d said:


> I hope you get a good one!
> 
> I noticed the crystal immediately, but actually saw another owner post about it on here too. To me it kinda made the perceived distortion different at 3 vs 9.
> 
> My biggest issue is the misaligned hands, I can not unsee it. I could live with a little dust and a slightly uneven crystal as long as it still meets WR specs, but hopefully they will fix it all. With all the SeikoUSA horror stories posted here, I am not holding my breath&#8230; but will update when I get it back.


Thanks man! I'll look out for distortion. Any thoughts on how I can identify the misaligned hands? I know this might very well be obvious but I'd appreciate the advice.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Esoterix said:


> Any thoughts on how I can identify the misaligned hands? I know this might very well be obvious but I'd appreciate the advice.


Here with images: Hand Misalignment Only Between 9-12 o'clock with...


----------



## Kirk86d (Feb 20, 2021)

Esoterix said:


> Thanks man! I'll look out for distortion. Any thoughts on how I can identify the misaligned hands? I know this might very well be obvious but I'd appreciate the advice.


You can identify hand misalignment when the hour hand is centered on an hour marker and the minute hand is either ahead or behind the 12 o'clock marker. If u take a look at the pic I posted above, the hour hand is right on the 3 o'clock 'marker/date window' and the minute hand is at almost 2.5 minutes.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Esoterix said:


> Thanks man! I'll look out for distortion. Any thoughts on how I can identify the misaligned hands? I know this might very well be obvious but I'd appreciate the advice.


Just line up the hour hand to one of the hour markers. Like the photo above the hour hand should point directly to 3 o'clock and the minute hand should point to 12 o'clock when it's exactly 3 o'clock. The minute hand is a few minutes fast in the misaligned photo a few posts above.


----------



## Kirk86d (Feb 20, 2021)

Pointless post, deleted.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Esoterix said:


> I don't think Heady Topper or Reid said any of this. That's just hyperbole on your part.
> 
> What's clear is that both customers aren't happy with the lume pip addition. Topper is merely stating that he was unaware of the addition.


Most people are unaware of things that companies do before they go to market, because they don't all routinely publish their product planning documentation on the internet beforehand. "Lack of communication"? What is Seiko supposed to say? "We had to update the dials so the watches would still be ISO-compliant. Errrr, so... anyway, here they are". No-one has any right to advanced notification at all. It would be chaos if companies did this. The best thing that unhappy campers can do is sell their watches and buy only from watchmakers that never update their products without clearing it with _every _customer first. That way - no disappointments.


> Since you want to advocate for the brand, why don't you tell us how you would handle his case if he bought the watch from you saying he expected one thing and got another. And he wanted an outright refund because the info regarding the 'upgrade' wasn't readily available? *Would you give him a refund and apologize for his inconvenience*?


I don't advocate for the brand - I just don't like self-importance. Anyway, that would not be a decision for me to make. If I was a seller, and he bought a watch based on a picture that was different to the one he received, his statutory rights here mean I would have to accept the return. In fact even if it was identical, I would have to accept a return within 14 days for no reason at all.


----------



## EEalexgawrys (Jul 10, 2020)

I have a question that I haven't seen addressed in this thread. So apologies if it has been discussed elsewhere.

In terms of quality, has anyone been able to determine a difference between the JDM model (SBDC101) and the non-JDM model (SPB143)?

Also for the 2021 version with the 3 o'clock lume pip, did they convert reference nomenclature from SBDC101 to SPB143J1?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I think with Seiko it is best to check it out in person if possible to do your own assessment and if not find an AD that is happy to send pictures or video of a specific watch that allows you to do that remotely. It's certainly more hassle and hustle than just "adding to cart" but hopefully it will net a quality example in the end. It's too bad it is this way, and I wish it was better, but that's the game these days with Seiko. On the positive side hopefully those dealer interactions will also yield a decent discount.


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

boatswain said:


> I think with Seiko it is best to check it out in person if possible to do your own assessment and if not find an AD that is happy to send pictures or video of a specific watch that allows you to do that remotely. It's certainly more hassle and hustle than just "adding to cart" but hopefully it will net a quality example in the end. It's too bad it is this way, and I wish it was better, but that's the game these days with Seiko. On the positive side hopefully those dealer interactions will also yield a decent discount.


I wouldn't know where to go locally. I contacted Topper, which at least would have allowed me to return domestically. They promised to get back to me but didn't. I am not going to beg for a Seiko from an AD. There is Rolex for that.

BTW, I like your watch.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

EEalexgawrys said:


> I have a question that I haven't seen addressed in this thread. So apologies if it has been discussed elsewhere.
> 
> In terms of quality, has anyone been able to determine a difference between the JDM model (SBDC101) and the non-JDM model (SPB143)?
> 
> Also for the 2021 version with the 3 o'clock lume pip, did they convert reference nomenclature from SBDC101 to SPB143J1?


The only difference is the hang tag. It's not like some other models where one has a Malaysia movement or Japan movement but a China case vs a Japan movement and case or different day wheels depending on the intended market and so on... the SBDC101 and SPB143 are exactly the same watch with just a different hang tag.


----------



## EEalexgawrys (Jul 10, 2020)

Kev161 said:


> The only difference is the hang tag. It's not like some other models where one has a Malaysia movement or Japan movement but a China case vs a Japan movement and case or different day wheels depending on the intended market and so on... the SBDC101 and SPB143 are exactly the same watch with just a different hang tag.


Got it. Hang tag...Well, and box if we are counting that type of stuff. Glad to know there isn't a difference in manufacturing and/or quality between the two.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

Louno said:


> 1. Don't forget that those shots are macro or proxy shots, taken from a certain angle, from people getting obsessed by finding a flaw in their watch.
> 
> Back in the pre-internet days, we just enjoyed our watch, not spending hours looking for a defect and discussing non issues with other maniacs on Internet. You'll obviously find something when you investigate so carefully. It's the same with photography forums.
> 
> ...


1. Ignorance can be bliss I suppose but I think I'd rather know if someone is offering me a factory reject aka a 'second' without disclosing defects. I'd also want to know if I can return an item before buying it. I don't lament the internet. Rather, I appreciate the way it empowers us all. 'An internet connection and high agency is all you need for success today'. (someone smarter than me, I just don't remember right now)

2. OK, I didn't know that photography thing. Interesting lol.

3. How about vet the watch AND seller First, then order and enjoy. Don't wait for something to go wrong before figuring out how things work especially when all these people are saying if something goes wrong it doesn't necessarily work out all that well. LOL!


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

Joll71 said:


> Most normal people don't notice these 'issues'. 0.5mm and less misalignment between minute markers and hour plots etc, I mean most people wouldn't notice even if told to look for it!


Are there any of these normal people on this forum? Just kidding, no offence bro. What do normal people notice anyway?


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

Loevhagen said:


> Here with images: Hand Misalignment Only Between 9-12 o'clock with...


OMG, WTF!!!

Okay thanks for posting this Loevhagen! This alone made registering here worthwhile. Would not have found this otherwise. Thank you!!! For the first time I may actually be shook with this watch lol.

So that thread didn't seem to have much legs. Why is that?

But really, my main question is, is this misaligned hands issue really a Seiko movement thing and they all suffer this (albeit it's barely noticeable in most cases) or are these misaligned watches just super rare anomalies? Please Seiko Gods, weigh in here.


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

Kirk86d said:


> You can identify hand misalignment when the hour hand is centered on an hour marker and the minute hand is either ahead or behind the 12 o'clock marker. If u take a look at the pic I posted above, the hour hand is right on the 3 o'clock 'marker/date window' and the minute hand is at almost 2.5 minutes.


Hey thanks for taking the time to explain this Kirk! Really appreciate it.


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

mi6_ said:


> Just line up the hour hand to one of the hour markers. Like the photo above the hour hand should point directly to 3 o'clock and the minute hand should point to 12 o'clock when it's exactly 3 o'clock. The minute hand is a few minutes fast in the misaligned photo a few posts above.


Thanks for this as well Mi6!! Appreciated. Now that I know this, well now I don't know.


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

Kirk86d said:


> Why do people feel the need to insult and attack others for their opinions and observations?


Disrespect is a weapon of the weak. It's never cool to be disrespected in person or online. Even less cool is wasting time and energy on things outside of your control (like insults and attacks from strangers).

Please note I'm not pointing a finger or weighing in on anyone's side, just commenting on a non-watch comment on a watch forum.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Esoterix said:


> But really, my main question is, is this misaligned hands issue really a Seiko movement thing and they all suffer this (albeit it's barely noticeable in most cases) or are these misaligned watches just super rare anomalies? Please Seiko Gods, weigh in here.


It doesn't have anything to do with the movement, this is an issue with the assembly of the watch. It's actually pretty easy for a watchmaker to fix, just need to pull the hands and re-install correctly. Some of the smaller hand-misalignment may actually be due to hour marker misalignment, which is likely harder to fix (might need a new dial).

My hour marker at 12 is ever-so-slightly off from the minute track. I would probably not have noticed it if others here hadn't brought it up. So if I look for it, I can see it, but it's not keeping me from enjoying my watch since it's not bad enough to notice when you're just looking to see what time it is or admiring the subtle sunburst, or the finishing on the hands, which I absolutely love.

I like to focus on the good. This is the way to enjoy imperfect things. And nothing is perfect. Some defects are bad enough that they need to be fixed, for sure. But I look at the contrast between brushed and polished surfaces and rekindle the love all over again every time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

Heady Topper said:


> Am I the only one bummed out about the *lack of communication with the new dial*?
> 
> I have no problem following Seiko up market. However, they need to understand that as they expect me to pay more, I'll look for a bit of consistency. I'm truly disappointed to have received this new dial variant while all material available through their own channels showed the original. This hurts their brand all the way up to Grand Seiko in my eyes.
> 
> Still a very, very nice watch though. Hard to buy blindly (i.e. online).


I don't know why I can't find this information on the global or US website but on the German Seiko site this statement is available:









Translation for the very few non-German speakers: 

We would like to inform you that due to new ISO standards, an additional LumiBrite index is attached to our Seiko diving watches next to the date window at the 3 o'clock position in order to improve readability. This is a fluid process and the models are gradually being exchanged.

The following models are affected:


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh yeah, and can someone send me a PM please when this actually wonderful thread is finally talking about the watches again and the long discussions about QCs, balanced views and righteousness are finally over? Thank you.


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

One-Seventy said:


> 1. Most people are unaware of things that companies do before they go to market, because they don't all routinely publish their product planning documentation on the internet beforehand.
> 
> 2. "Lack of communication"? What is Seiko supposed to say? "We had to update the dials so the watches would still be ISO-compliant. Errrr, so... anyway, here they are". No-one has any right to advanced notification at all. It would be chaos if companies did this.
> 
> ...


1. Absolutely correct IMO
2. Update their website maybe 
3. Lol, great spin.
4. Got it! If I buy something from you the only way I can return it is by invoking the law.


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

jbg7474 said:


> It doesn't have anything to do with the movement, this is an issue with the assembly of the watch. It's actually pretty easy for a watchmaker to fix, just need to pull the hands and re-install correctly. Some of the smaller hand-misalignment may actually be due to hour marker misalignment, which is likely harder to fix (might need a new dial).
> 
> My hour marker at 12 is ever-so-slightly off from the minute track. I would probably not have noticed it if others here hadn't brought it up. So if I look for it, I can see it, but it's not keeping me from enjoying my watch since it's not bad enough to notice when you're just looking to see what time it is or admiring the subtle sunburst, or the finishing on the hands, which I absolutely love.
> 
> ...


Thanks again for sharing your experience and knowledge!

You and others have been gracious and I'm getting a clearer picture of this watch and Seiko no doubt!


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Anyone know of a tropic rubber strap that is close to 115mm in length on the long side? Bought a B&R bands one but its just too long, looks silly on me.


----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)

jam3s121 said:


> Anyone know of a tropic rubber strap that is close to 115mm in length on the long side? Bought a B&R bands one but its just too long, looks silly on me.


It's not an easy thing to find. I have a 213 on the way and have been looking myself. Tropics from B&R, Uncle Seiko and Synchron are HUGE. The shortest I've found so far is Baltic at 190 overall. Joseph Bonnie comes in at 195. Both are 120 on the long side.


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Maybe I'm being too nitpicky. This is how it looks on my 6.75 inch wrist. I would need something like 2.5-3cm shorter to not see the keeper or extra strap length.


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

munichblue said:


> Does your statement mean that users are no longer allowed to bring up a certain topic if you think it has already been discussed more than enough?
> 
> Sorry, but that's not how it works. People have had different experiences, may not know as well as you what has already been discussed and, above all, have the right to express their opinion, even if you don't like the topic.
> 
> And the easiest way not to get frustrated is to just stay relaxed and ignore topics you don't like. I feel much better with this attitude. Just my opinion....


I couldn't agree with you more and thanks for taking such a well balanced approach and reasonable attitude toward conversation.

Going on and on about internet etiquette generally sucks! Even when I'm doing it. Sorry all if I ever lose perspective on why I'm even here.

As for QC issues on this watch, well I created this account specifically to identify them so what would you have me do bro? I don't own this watch yet so what can I really talk about in regard to it??

Anyhow I'll try to switch gear. You're probably familiar with more watch designs than I am so suggest one for me based on me saying this design is the most attractive I've found?

I want an accurate, high quality, durable and dependable watch with a coin style (think slao25) timing bezel that will last me a lifetime. I want a fully graduated bezel that is legible to the minute at a glance. Applied rectangular hour markers. Amazing lume. Date at 3 ( day+date preferably though). High quality bracelet.

If this helps, I want to love the Seamaster 300 but I can't get past the fang style markers, the alternate lume colour on the minute hand and not keen on lack of minute markings on bezel.

The only reason for me to consider Rolex is that it seems to be floated around here as some exceptional quality that can't be had elsewhere. I'm not going to try to verify that till I try a sea dweller on. And if I went with that watch I would have to compromise on design all over the place.

More in keeping with this thread though, am I going to run into a whole bunch of QC issues if I start looking for an SLA tier Seiko?

Thoughts?


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

jam3s121 said:


> Maybe I'm being too nitpicky. This is how it looks on my 6.75 inch wrist. I would need something like 2.5-3cm shorter to not see the keeper or extra strap length.
> View attachment 15869553
> View attachment 15869557


I think it looks awesome!

I would opt for a second keeper near the buckle.

I haven't seen anyone sporting it with a deployant clasp yet. Please post pics if you do? I would love one for my sbbn035 (so pvd clasp).


----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)

jam3s121 said:


> Maybe I'm being too nitpicky. This is how it looks on my 6.75 inch wrist. I would need something like 2.5-3cm shorter to not see the keeper or extra strap length.
> View attachment 15869553
> View attachment 15869557


You and I are in the same boat. Same wrist size. I don't think that looks bad, per se, but it would bother me. However I tend to be on the picky side as well.


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

mgsooner said:


> You and I are in the same boat. Same wrist size. I don't think that looks bad, per se, but it would bother me. However I tend to be on the picky side as well.


Have you tried the baltic one? I agree that it doesn't look bad, but it does bother me because when you view other people wearing them you don't see the keeper or extra strap length. Its hard to gauge how much less length I need, and on which side.


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

jam3s121 said:


> Maybe I'm being too nitpicky. This is how it looks on my 6.75 inch wrist. I would need something like 2.5-3cm shorter to not see the keeper or extra strap length.


Looks pretty good. Remember it's a diver so the extra length is a necessity.


----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)

jam3s121 said:


> Have you tried the baltic one? I agree that it doesn't look bad, but it does bother me because when you view other people wearing them you don't see the keeper or extra strap length. Its hard to gauge how much less length I need, and on which side.


I haven't ordered either a Baltic or a Joseph Bonnie (yet). I prefer the look of the JB because it is the only tropic I've found thus far in which the tropic pattern wraps all the way over the top (nearest the case) of each side of the strap. However the Baltic is definitely tempting because it is far less expensive and it is the shortest one I've found.


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

mgsooner said:


> I haven't ordered either a Baltic or a Joseph Bonnie (yet). I prefer the look of the JB because it is the only tropic I've found thus far in which the tropic pattern wraps all the way over the top (nearest the case) of each side of the strap. However the Baltic is definitely tempting because it is far less expensive and it is the shortest one I've found.


Yeah, not sure myself. The long end of the JB is 9mm shorter, and the short end is 4mm shorter. I don't think for my wrist thats enough to have the keeper and end of the long end of the strap much further from where currently is.

The baltic looks good, but the long end is still 120mm which is what overhangs on my b&r. The short end is 70mm which is the shortest but unless I'm wrong it doesn't change how far the long end would extend. Meruad has the shortest one, but its out of stock. Didn't realize I'd care this much til I bought the strap


----------



## Kirk86d (Feb 20, 2021)

jam3s121 said:


> Have you tried the baltic one? I agree that it doesn't look bad, but it does bother me because when you view other people wearing them you don't see the keeper or extra strap length. Its hard to gauge how much less length I need, and on which side.


I have the Baltic and Uncle Seiko and the Baltic is definitely shorter and more comfortable in my opinion. That said, I think a little extra strap poking out at 12 o'clock is perfectly fine. The Baltic is slightly vanilla scented, US is unscented. I like them both.


----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)

jam3s121 said:


> Yeah, not sure myself. The long end of the JB is 9mm shorter, and the short end is 4mm shorter. I don't think for my wrist thats enough to have the keeper and end of the long end of the strap much further from where currently is.
> 
> The baltic looks good, but the long end is still 120mm which is what overhangs on my b&r. The short end is 70mm which is the shortest but unless I'm wrong it doesn't change how far the long end would extend. Meruad has the shortest one, but its out of stock. Didn't realize I'd care this much til I bought the strap


Good call on the Meraud. That looks like maybe the best option for the reasons you described. Looking at the site, it says they were expecting a restock...in April. Might be worth keeping an eye on?


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

jam3s121 said:


> Maybe I'm being too nitpicky. This is how it looks on my 6.75 inch wrist. I would need something like 2.5-3cm shorter to not see the keeper or extra strap length.
> View attachment 15869553
> View attachment 15869557


I personally don't think that looks bad, but I do think you're wearing it too tight. Like painfully too tight. If you can't get a finger or two under the strap, it's too tight in my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

About the long-end (non-buckle side) tropic strap convo, aways back I noticed that the NTH tropic strap stood out a bit at 100mm/80mm.

As a 6.5"er, this really appealed to me.

I was fortunate to be able to grab one of the last ones that Doc had lying around from the first run.

I haven't switched up my tropic game since.



















(Tiny bit of tail visible, and I don't wear straps tight despite it kind of looking to the contrary, so must just be a rubber-looking thing.)

I've always found Doc to be very thoughtful (and extraordinarily transparent) about product design, component choices, etc.

And it's been business as usual with this strap: the rubber chosen feels solid and comfortable enough; the tropic-style design (with intentional tiny departures), restrained "shine," and brushed buckle look great; the price is very reasonable; and, again, I really appreciate the atypically slightly shorter overall length.

I saw Doc recently started selling them again after a bit of a lag. The length appears to be the same. Full disclosure, though: I don't know if he tweaked anything else since my run (and I haven't been following the NTH thread in a bit).

Anyway, thought to throw out a plug for the NTH tropic strap smaller wrist-ed bros.









20mm Tropik-style Rubber Strap, Black


Premium quality tropik-style rubber strap with signed NTH buckle. Strap tapers from 20mm at the lugs to 18mm buckle. Strap length is 120mm/80mm, and includes 2 spring bars. Please be aware that straps are not returnable for refund.




nthwatches.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Looks like NTH might be the one! Thank you for linking that dude!


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

Good thing about this forum is we can always ask him.


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

Black tropic arrived today! Really love these straps. This is the Isofrane one. I don't find them to be too long. They poke out a little more than other straps, which makes them seem a little unwieldy at times though.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

jam3s121 said:


> Looks like NTH might be the one! Thank you for linking that dude!


You bet-always a pleasure to share good finds 



Kev161 said:


> Good thing about this forum is we can always ask him.


Indeed. It's nice to be able to throw out a question in the NTH thread and get a quick, often lengthy, and typically spirited () reply from Doc.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Esoterix said:


> Do you mind sharing pics of the nicks?


Here are the requested pics:























BTW, watch has now gained 5 seconds in three days. It seems to run faster off the wrist. Even so, stunning precision for a 6R35.


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

precious time said:


> Here are the requested pics:
> View attachment 15870986
> View attachment 15870987
> View attachment 15870988
> ...


Thanks for going through the trouble to post this! I appreciate it big time!

I'm sure no one is surprised that I'd be pissed if my new watch showed up damaged.

But, like you, I wouldn't send it back either. Especially as it seems like you won the movement lottery when it comes to accuracy, and you dodged all the other bullets. Good for you bud, enjoy that watch!!

Do you mind sharing where you purchased from? I've reached out to a couple Japanese dealers to check availability and price. If I end up going with one of them I'd like to know how they do business. Thanks again!!


----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)

RE: the tropic strap discussion, the Meraud tropics are back in stock. Just popped an order for a navy. Maybe shouldn’t be shopping so late on a Saturday night. Ha.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

mgsooner said:


> RE: the tropic strap discussion, the Meraud tropics are back in stock. Just popped an order for a navy. Maybe shouldn't be shopping so late on a Saturday night. Ha.


Tell me about it, I was looking at some olive NATO straps for the 143 and somehow ended up ordering a SNXS73 ?‍♂


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Reidceeding said:


> View attachment 15870120
> 
> 
> Black tropic arrived today! Really love these straps. This is the Isofrane one. I don't find them to be too long. They poke out a little more than other straps, which makes them seem a little unwieldy at times though.


I really like the finish but how do you buy that strap? It looks great. The Isofrane site only has the Isofrane strap, I can't find any tropic-style straps there.


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

Y


One-Seventy said:


> I really like the finish but how do you buy that strap? It looks great. The Isofrane site only has the Isofrane strap, I can't find any tropic-style straps there.


Yeah, sorry, I totally wrote that all wrong. It's the TROPIC brand strap, from the Synchron Watches Store, which also sells Isofrane straps.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Reidceeding said:


> Y
> 
> Yeah, sorry, I totally wrote that all wrong. It's the TROPIC brand strap, from the Synchron Watches Store, which also sells Isofrane straps.


Brill thanks - am on the hunt for a one. I'll take a look


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

I was watching the F1 race this morning and had to leave in a hurry, so completely forgot about sunblock.
Fast forward 8 hours later:


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

Reidceeding said:


> View attachment 15870120
> 
> 
> Black tropic arrived today! Really love these straps. This is the Isofrane one. I don't find them to be too long. They poke out a little more than other straps, which makes them seem a little unwieldy at times though.


Love how soft and supple the original Tropic strap is. I've also got one from Borealis, and if I was going to buy another Tropic style strap, I might opt for the Borealis. It's really pretty close to the original for less than half the price.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Badblood32 (Feb 15, 2020)

Wore it over the weekend









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

creepy ross said:


> Love how soft and supple the original Tropic strap is. I've also got one from Borealis, and if I was going to buy another Tropic style strap, I might opt for the Borealis. It's really pretty close to the original for less than half the price.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yeah - I love the OG Tropic as well. I have three at this point so I think I'm good for tropic straps... for now, haha.


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Kev161 said:


> View attachment 15873198
> 
> I was watching the F1 race this morning and had to leave in a hurry, so completely forgot about sunblock.
> Fast forward 8 hours later:
> View attachment 15873200


Happens to me every summer. This won't be going away til Fall


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## BrainStorm (Apr 29, 2021)

600$ dollars for the spb143 case, seiko service center price. 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tone1298 said:


> View attachment 15876233


Looks great on mesh.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Looks great on mesh.


Looks great on everything!


----------



## West Bay Shark (May 12, 2021)

After lurking this thread before purchase, here is my contribution, 143 with a blue Military Herringbone satin nato strap (zuludiver).


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

Got a Strapcode with this when I traded. Hadn't bothered opening it because I assumed the slight variation in colour would drive me nuts.

Got bored last night, threw it on, and was pleasantly surprised. The colour difference is very subtle and if this bracelet came with the watch, I don't think I'd even question it.

It's a little sharp on the edges, but thinner than the OEM which is nice. This one came with a SUB clasp which is enormous and terrible - there's a replacement on the way.

I'm still looking for an anti-braceleter to sell me their OEM, but this might do the trick for the time being.

I know Uncle Seiko is also doing a BoR for this series, so this gives me hope that I might get a 20-16 taper ?


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

Just got an SPB143. Pretty happy with it. I didn't like the bezel in pics but in the flesh it is really nice. Love the 40.5mm size!


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Here's the nth tropic. It fits better than the b&r. Still pokes a little bit. I'm not sure what size I'd need to have it sit perfectly. I'm much happier with how this one looks. The buckle is also aesthetically more pleasing than the b&r









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)

jam3s121 said:


> Here's the nth tropic. It fits better than the b&r. Still pokes a little bit. I'm not sure what size I'd need to have it sit perfectly. I'm much happier with how this one looks. The buckle is also aesthetically more pleasing than the b&r
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks great!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

joseph80 said:


> Just got an SPB143. Pretty happy with it. I didn't like the bezel in pics but in the flesh it is really nice. Love the 40.5mm size!
> View attachment 15877722


Great pic!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Huh measured that nth tropic. The site says 100mm, the total length of the long piece is 120mm. 100mm is roughly the length from one edge to the last hole though. I thought straps are generally measured in total length individually for each piece.

Either way it's smaller than the other and fits well, just trying to figure out my strap size to buy a custom canvas one soon.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

So I just bought an SPB143 and wanted to open by thanking all in this thread for such great information that led to me making an informed purchase. I read most of it, such great detail, thank you all. Thought I'd provide a side-by-side of the SPB143 and SKX007 for those wondering.

The SPB143 is noticeably smaller, lighter, more tapered, sits lower, has better balance, and uses a narrower 20mm strap. All that added up makes it more comfortable to wear. The 143 is a smaller watch and has all the advantage of size and weight.

The perpendicular side walls of the case means less overhang on the wrist. The lack of crown guards, same thing, makes the case narrower. Less metal means lighter weight. Lower case/bezel leads to a lower center of gravity and means the 143 sits better than the 007 so it doesn't flop around at all, the 143 hugs the wrist whereas the 007 sits on top of it. When comparing the two on a NATO it was quite clear. Same for the matching Uncle Seiko waffles.

The dials are very different and that makes a huge overall impact. Not just the sunburst vs. matte conversation, but the issue of focus. There is balance in the 143's stick dial and stick hands, very easy to read, the dial markers don't compete with the bezel and there is no chapter ring so you can focus on the bezel as a separate entity. With the 007 its the exact opposite. The dial markers are very dominant and the chapter ring is very dominant, it has a day and date window, it makes the bezel insert almost disappear.

And then there is the refinement. Compared to the 007, the 143's price is very obvious- brushed and polished case finishing, highly chiseled chamfers, coin edge bezel, stainless steel bezel insert, crown detail, crown turning smoothness, the fact that you can wind it by crown, 70 hour power reserve, metal framed lume plots, sunburst dial, etc. The bracelet (which I don't wear) is of significantly higher quality too. The 007 is a nice inexpensive watch that succeeds on value. The 143 is a moderately priced watch that succeeds on refinement.

I love them both, I'll wear them both, but to me the SPB143 is where an enthusiast goes when he graduates from the SKX007.


----------



## West Bay Shark (May 12, 2021)




----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)

Doing a deep dive in the Google image search I found this photo of the upcoming 213. Getting a little bit more silver in the dial here? Image credit to Urmaker Christensen on Facebook: Urmaker Christensen.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

mgsooner said:


> Doing a deep dive in the Google image search I found this photo of the upcoming 213. Getting a little bit more silver in the dial here? Image credit to Urmaker Christensen on Facebook: Urmaker Christensen.


This looks really great. The bezel looks black which I wish it was.


----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)

FJR1971 said:


> This looks really great. The bezel looks black which I wish it was.


Still trying to decide how I feel about that bright blue minute track. Right now I'm thinking I wish it was black like the Seiko & Prospex text. Depends on how the bezel actually looks in person. In almost every photo I've seen it looks black, but I've not seen one outdoors in the sun.


----------



## EEalexgawrys (Jul 10, 2020)

Anyone out there like Chocolate Bars?


----------



## quasitime (Aug 7, 2013)

mgsooner said:


> Doing a deep dive in the Google image search I found this photo of the upcoming 213. Getting a little bit more silver in the dial here? Image credit to Urmaker Christensen on Facebook: Urmaker Christensen.


I think that's what turned me onto this watch, the way it looks different in various lighting.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Got a new strap for my new SPB143. Pajama Strap from BluShark. Fits great, elastic is very comfortable, and the battleship grey really keeps that grey dial and monochromatic design looking solid.

This is one great Seiko. I may not wear my SKX007 again (yikes).


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

I found that on the OEM clasp the divers extension would dig into my wrist. The MM300 clasp just arrived, and it feels much nicer.


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> I found that on the OEM clasp the divers extension would dig into my wrist. The MM300 clasp just arrived, and it feels much nicer.


Nice! So much smaller. Where'd you order it from? I'm assuming a simple install? Does it have the same colour (with the DiaShield coating)?

Looks great!


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Reidceeding said:


> Nice! So much smaller. Where'd you order it from? I'm assuming a simple install? Does it have the same colour (with the DiaShield coating)?
> 
> Looks great!


I got it on eBay from chouette222. The color is close enough. It's definitely a nice upgrade.


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> I got it on eBay from chouette222. The color is close enough. It's definitely a nice upgrade.


Did you get the MM300 clasp in steel or titanium?


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

EEalexgawrys said:


> Anyone out there like Chocolate Bars?
> View attachment 15879767


What's the backstory on the chocolate bar? Was it issued by Seiko back in the 70's like the Tropical and Waffle were? Is there a good resource on the history of Seiko dive straps anywhere?


----------



## neatokino (Aug 1, 2009)

A couple views of my 145 with blu shark nato


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

sportura said:


> What's the backstory on the chocolate bar? Was it issued by Seiko back in the 70's like the Tropical and Waffle were? Is there a good resource on the history of Seiko dive straps anywhere?











Second Seiko Dive Strap - GL721 Chocolate Bar — Plus9Time


The second dive strap designed by Seiko, released after the ZLM01 waffle, was the appropriately named Chocolate Bar. This was released in 1969 and was only supplied on the 6159-7000 and 6105-8110 dive watches in the Japanese market. It has a distinctive design that gives the strap its nickname.




www.plus9time.com





it does also have info on the other classic Seiko dive straps of yesteryear..


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

Enjoyed a couple of weeks on the Chevron but now it's time to go back to the bracelet.


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Here are the measurements on the NTH tropic. They list it as 100mm/80mm. The only way it could measure 100mm is if it measured from the lug end to the last hole instead of tip. Is this standard way to measure a strap? I didnt think so. I'm not unhappy just really trying to find my correct size so I can order some custom straps one day!


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

jam3s121 said:


> Here are the measurements on the NTH tropic. They list it as 100mm/80mm. The only way it could measure 100mm is if it measured from the lug end to the last hole instead of tip. Is this standard way to measure a strap? I didnt think so. I'm not unhappy just really trying to find my correct size so I can order some custom straps one day!
> 
> View attachment 15881891


That's a bummer (for me at least) , I would have to go with Barton's or Watch Gecko's ZULUDIVER when I decide to buy a rubber strap.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Kev161 said:


> That's a bummer (for me at least) , I would have to go with Barton's or Watch Gecko's ZULUDIVER when I decide to buy a rubber strap.


I am going to buy a meruad and try that one.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

boatswain said:


>


I picked up a Scurfa a while back based upon your photos. What a great strap! I think it'd be perfect if it had some taper incorporated.

My search for the perfect rubber strap for the 143 ended with the Hirsch Accent. The only way it could be better, IMHO, would be if it accepted fattie Seiko springbars (QRs on the Accent), and with a case-fitted design at the lugs.

Highly, highly recommended. Caoutchouc rubber is brilliant!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

broonzbane said:


> I picked up a Scurfa a while back based upon your photos. What a great strap! I think it'd be perfect if it had some taper incorporated.
> 
> My search for the perfect rubber strap for the 143 ended with the Hirsch Accent. The only way it could be better, IMHO, would be if it accepted fattie Seiko springbars (QRs on the Accent), and with a case-fitted design at the lugs.
> 
> Highly, highly recommended. Caoutchouc rubber is brilliant!


That hirsch is a cool looking strap. 

I'd agree that for the 143 this strap would be even nicer with a taper. But I have also enjoyed the straight 20/20 a lot for some other watches with bigger cases like the 079.


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

boatswain said:


>


Forgive me if this was discussed already, but what strap is that? Thanks.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

boatswain said:


> That hirsch is a cool looking strap.
> 
> I'd agree that for the 143 this strap would be even nicer with a taper. But I have also enjoyed the straight 20/20 a lot for some other watches with bigger cases like the 079.


I have the Japanese domestic market version SBDC063 so I'll have to give that a try. Love the blue bezel on the 079/063! But it can make strap selection tricky. Unlike the strapmonster SPB143, the 079/063 seems to be more 'at home' on the stock bracelet, at least to my eye&#8230; It also pairs well with color-coordinated NATOs, but I have lost interest in them because the nicer seatbelt styles lift the watch too high off the wrist for my liking. A Tropic looks great on it, so I can see the Scurfa pairing up very nicely with the larger case. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Kev161 said:


> That's a bummer (for me at least) , I would have to go with Barton's or Watch Gecko's ZULUDIVER when I decide to buy a rubber strap.


This may be taking the thread off tangent a bit, but one of the thing that bothers me about this style of Tropic is the way the tail terminates to a curved point-the same way most straps do. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but shouldn't a 'true-to-the-original' tropic design have a tail that terminates to a tapered, squared-off end?

Probably doesn't matter to most, but the curved-point termination is a deal-breaker for me.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Ricky T said:


> Forgive me if this was discussed already, but what strap is that? Thanks.


Scurfa rubber. Top notch strap!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

NATO today. Monochrome rules.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

sportura said:


> NATO today. Monochrome rules.


Looks great on every strap you've posted!


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Kev161 said:


> Looks great on every strap you've posted!


Thanks! Sometimes it feels like I buy the watches for the straps and not the other way around. I'm as proud of my strap collection as I am my watch collection.


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

broonzbane said:


> Scurfa rubber. Top notch strap!


Thank you very much.


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

Just bought this strap from Bark & Jack from the UK. It's 1.4mm thick and weaved in dark grey with an additional touch of dark blue. Can't wait to put it on my SPB143.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

sportura said:


> Got a new strap for my new SPB143. Pajama Strap from BluShark. Fits great, elastic is very comfortable, and the battleship grey really keeps that grey dial and monochromatic design looking solid.
> 
> This is one great Seiko. I may not wear my SKX007 again (yikes).


That's a great match I need to look into those.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

147
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

JLS36 said:


> 147
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shots! This watch is hard AF to photograph.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Reidceeding said:


> Great shots! This watch is hard AF to photograph.


Thanks ya the dial is tough to portray. I feel I would call it tobacco or smoky. It really feels from a time in the past. I'm quite taken with it.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## fransiscus (Aug 29, 2016)

boatswain said:


> SPB143J1 / 145J1 / 147J1 / 149J1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the blue one!!! SPB149J and I really like the case shape and and crown position but somehow SPB147J i like the dial hmmmm now I'm confused which one should I buy


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

fransiscus said:


> I love the blue one!!! SPB149J and I really like the case shape and and crown position but somehow SPB147J i like the dial hmmmm now I'm confused which one should I buy


Definitely check them out in person if you can. I would say the 143 looks pretty true to life in pics (amazing) and pics of the 147 rarely capture how amazing it actually looks... I've never seen the 149 in person, but am guessing it's also amazing.

That probably doesn't help, haha.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> 147
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking great JLs36

Is that in an Erikas?

Great looking combo.


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

They are all so pretty.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I love all the grey tones of the 143. A very lovely dial even though Monochrome.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

munichblue said:


> They are all so pretty.
> View attachment 15885367


Love the colors on that strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neatokino (Aug 1, 2009)

I like them all, but I went for the 145. It sits somewhere between the 143 and the 147-- the sepia dial on the 145 is not monochrome like the 143, but very subtly colored, and I prefer it to the 147, since I'm not fond of the gilt accents. It looks great with the right brown or green strap but also looks terrific on black rubber (Hirsch Caoutchouc here).


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Kev161 said:


> Looks great on every strap you've posted!





















Thanks! It's such a great strap watch. A grey strap pulls out the dial and a black strap pulls out the bezel. Can't decide which one to settle on for the long haul.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Here's the 147 side by side with the seaforth
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## BrainStorm (Apr 29, 2021)

SAN MARTIN Strap























Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

On halios rubber.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

So I tried very hard to get into the Marine Nationale Erika's style strap but it's a no-go for me. Things I didn't realize before buying:

- Pain in the a** to put on. Like crazy difficult. My fingers are still cramped.

- Can't get the hook and loop clasp to sit at the bottom of my wrist. It's on the side.

- There is another metal hoop on the other side, just a lot of metal everywhere.

- When taking the strap off, the hook end flaps around and can strike the bezel or the crystal.

I'm going to stick with the other elastic strap I purchased, it's from BluShark and has a traditional clasp and NATO styling and be much happier that way.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

munichblue said:


> They are all so pretty.
> View attachment 15885367


Yowza!

You can stop buying NATOs now because every one you get after this one is only going to disappoint, LOL! I don't think I've seen a more flattering match from a NATO _anywhere_ for _any_ _watch_, TBH. Dead. Solid. Perfect. Kudos!


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

sportura said:


> I tried very hard to get into the Marine Nationale Erika's style strap but it's a no-go for me. Things I didn't realize before buying:
> 
> - Can't get the hook and loop clasp to sit at the bottom of my wrist. It's on the side.


Just FYI this is why Erika offers custom sizing which makes all the difference... I can't use the generic MN straps because I have a 6" wrist...

Also two of your other issues (putting on & removing) just come down to technique, but if you can't be bothered then no worries!

cheers


----------



## Badblood32 (Feb 15, 2020)

$10 rubber nato for beach days

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Badblood32 said:


> $10 rubber nato for beach days
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like it


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

redhed18 said:


> Just FYI this is why Erika offers custom sizing which makes all the difference... I can't use the generic MN straps because I have a 6" wrist...
> 
> Also two of your other issues (putting on & removing) just come down to technique, but if you can't be bothered then no worries!





















Thanks!

To me, the styling and feel of the MN elastic vs. NATO elastic is a tie. They're both single pass, both very secure to the wrist, both look very authentic, both exceedingly comfortable. MN has a lot of metal on both sides and that big X thing, NATO has that foldover bun and metal on one side, it's a draw there on hardware too.

Where the tie is broken is on the simple act of fastening the strap. I can't be bothered with the MN's hook and loop learning curve and I did not like how the hook end flapped around and hit my bezel and crystal when I was taking it off, that's unacceptable. The NATO has a traditional buckle and tang.

So I'm sticking with the NATO elastic version (BluShark, above). Same vibe, same comfort, infinitely easier to strap on, low risk of whacking itself when being removed.


----------



## Louno (Jul 20, 2020)

sportura said:


> So I tried very hard to get into the Marine Nationale Erika's style strap but it's a no-go for me. Things I didn't realize before buying:
> 
> - Pain in the a** to put on. Like crazy difficult. My fingers are still cramped.
> 
> ...


Same experience here, i tried the CNS ones and those straps are hell.


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

broonzbane said:


> Yowza!
> 
> You can stop buying NATOs now because every one you get after this one is only going to disappoint, LOL! I don't think I've seen a more flattering match from a NATO _anywhere_ for _any_ _watch_, TBH. Dead. Solid. Perfect. Kudos!


?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Looking great JLs36
> 
> Is that in an Erikas?
> 
> Great looking combo.


Yup Erika's great yet overpriced straps, I bought a watch steward, it's the same thing for 1/3 the cost. Also might order a strap code bracelet for it.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

The spb, halios, and monta trio.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ryan850 said:


> The spb, halios, and monta trio.


----------



## G-8 (May 16, 2016)

SPB143 on Crown & Buckle chevron strap (Obsidian + Harris).


----------



## roughwater (May 11, 2016)

Just gotten this, not too bad, something different


----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)

roughwater said:


> Just gotten this, not too bad, something different
> View attachment 15890626


Congrats! I'm supposed to have one on the way, just waiting for word from the AD I worked with. Question: am I seeing things or is the bezel of the 213 slightly different? I know the finish is different, but to me it looks like one of two things is going on: 1)the bezel of the 213 is slightly less wide, or 2)the numerals on the bezel of the 213 are slightly larger. It's very subtle, but it looks like there's less space at the top & bottom of the numerals on the bezel of the 213. This is especially apparent when looking at the triangles at 12:00.


----------



## Heady Topper (Apr 25, 2018)

mgsooner said:


> Congrats! I'm supposed to have one on the way, just waiting for word from the AD I worked with. Question: am I seeing things or is the bezel of the 213 slightly different? I know the finish is different, but to me it looks like one of two things is going on: 1)the bezel of the 213 is slightly less wide, or 2)the numerals on the bezel of the 213 are slightly larger. It's very subtle, but it looks like there's less space at the top & bottom of the numerals on the bezel of the 213. This is especially apparent when looking at the triangles at 12:00.


Not seeing any of this


----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)

Heady Topper said:


> Not seeing any of this


It's most apparent when looking at the triangles at 12:00. On the 147 there's clearly bezel space visible at the top and bottom of the triangle, whereas on the 213 there's virtually none.


----------



## roughwater (May 11, 2016)

They looked the same to me. Actually i preferred the spb147 due to the gold accent reflecting off light. but the silvery dial of spb213 looks different from the rest.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## quasitime (Aug 7, 2013)

roughwater said:


> They looked the same to me. Actually i preferred the spb147 due to the gold accent reflecting off light. but the silvery dial of spb213 looks different from the rest.


I honestly was hoping the dial of the spb213 was more white than silver. Hoping to see more pics of this in the wild as they appear.


----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)

quasitime said:


> I honestly was hoping the dial of the spb213 was more white than silver. Hoping to see more pics of this in the wild as they appear.


Real world pics have started trickling in on IG the past few days. I'm really only seeing a decidedly silver tone in lower lighting. In bright lighting/daylight I'm getting a sunburst white or a very, very pale silver.


----------



## roughwater (May 11, 2016)

it's not matte or flat white, there's a silver shine to it especially when light hits the dial.


----------



## Tairese7 (Feb 5, 2015)

Movement accuracy update:
Out of box: +15s/day
After 3 months: +6s/day
Today, 8 months: +25s/day

Probably not the right type of exciting I was hoping for. 
What resting positions are y’all using at night to slow the movement down?


----------



## miggggg (Aug 19, 2020)

I haven't taken my SPB143 off since I got it pretty much, just to shower. I have slept with it on most of the time and it's gained 11 seconds TOTAL since May 5th. Insanity. Really loving this watch. Hard to see me taking it off any time soon.

I have been extremely lucky with my various 6R movements (SARB017, SARB033 + SARB035 ~ +/- 2s a day)

my SKXs are pretty good too, but not this good. Super super happy I got a good copy locally here in Canada. I did reach out to Larry (uncle seiko) and he said he wants to do some bracelets for this line later this year. I'll get pics up when I can...


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)

Apologies in advance as I'm certain this question has been asked and answered thousands of times on here, but I'm looking for a set of springbars I can use to fit a tropic strap on my 213 when it arrives. Long Island has a set that is 1.78 but it does not state the tip size. I understand that I don't want to use bars with a tip that is too small as over time it can damage the lug holes. Can someone please point me toward the best place (that is in the US) to purchase what I need? Will these work? Pair of Thick 20mm Double Flange Spring Bars for Watch Straps and Bracelets #SDF-178S-20


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

broonzbane said:


> This may be taking the thread off tangent a bit, but one of the thing that bothers me about this style of Tropic is the way the tail terminates to a curved point-the same way most straps do. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but shouldn't a 'true-to-the-original' tropic design have a tail that terminates to a tapered, squared-off end?
> 
> Probably doesn't matter to most, but the curved-point termination is a deal-breaker for me.


Finally just getting back to the thread.

Looks like the Seiko tropic-style strap that originally accompanied the OG 62MAS had a rounded edge. The rounded-to-a-point tail (e.g., NTH) is a different shape, of course. But FWIW, both are different from the genuine tropic's angled-to-a-squared-off tail.










Source: 62MAS (6217-8000) Original Tropic Strap - Plus9Time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

mgsooner said:


> Apologies in advance as I'm certain this question has been asked and answered thousands of times on here, but I'm looking for a set of springbars I can use to fit a tropic strap on my 213 when it arrives. Long Island has a set that is 1.78 but it does not state the tip size. I understand that I don't want to use bars with a tip that is too small as over time it can damage the lug holes. Can someone please point me toward the best place (that is in the US) to purchase what I need? Will these work? Pair of Thick 20mm Double Flange Spring Bars for Watch Straps and Bracelets #SDF-178S-20


I got these for straps with smaller spring bar holes. They haven't failed on me yet. Got a pack of 10 so if there are some defects, I would have spares. 2mm spring bar with 1.2mm tips









20mm 22mm 24mm Heavy Duty 2.0mm Spring Bar w/ 1.2mm Tip for Seiko Citizen Diver | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 20mm 22mm 24mm Heavy Duty 2.0mm Spring Bar w/ 1.2mm Tip for Seiko Citizen Diver at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.ca





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)

h_zee13 said:


> I got these for straps with smaller spring bar holes. They haven't failed on me yet. Got a pack of 10 so if there are some defects, I would have spares. 2mm spring bar with 1.2mm tips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent, thank you!


----------



## scarab1st (Jan 26, 2018)

miggggg said:


> I haven't taken my SPB143 off since I got it pretty much, just to shower. I have slept with it on most of the time and it's gained 11 seconds TOTAL since May 5th. Insanity. Really loving this watch. Hard to see me taking it off any time soon.
> 
> I have been extremely lucky with my various 6R movements (SARB017, SARB033 + SARB035 ~ +/- 2s a day)
> 
> my SKXs are pretty good too, but not this good. Super super happy I got a good copy locally here in Canada. I did reach out to Larry (uncle seiko) and he said he wants to do some bracelets for this line later this year. I'll get pics up when I can...


Please tell Uncle Seiko to make Z-199 bracelet for the 14x/213 series. Please. 😁


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

ck2k01 said:


> Finally just getting back to the thread.
> 
> Looks like the Seiko tropic-style strap that originally accompanied the OG 62MAS had a rounded edge. The rounded-to-a-point tail (e.g., NTH) is a different shape, of course. But FWIW, both are different from the genuine tropic's angled-to-a-squared-off tail.
> 
> ...


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

roughwater said:


> it's not matte or flat white, there's a silver shine to it especially when light hits the dial.


"slight sunburst and silver white" imo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

broonzbane said:


> [Re: first to manufacture tropic-style strap?]


I believe it was the Tropic company that first introduced the design, and hence became the namesake of the style.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quasitime (Aug 7, 2013)

ivanos said:


> "slight sunburst and silver white" imo


Looks sharp. Almost exactly how I imagined. Is this on your wrist?


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

quasitime said:


> Looks sharp. Almost exactly how I imagined. Is this on your wrist?


Yes it's on my wrist


----------



## Nudgedoink (May 15, 2015)

I've just picked up the JDM version of SRP143 which is the SBDC101 and loving it so far! Bezel lines up perfectly, no lume pip at 3 unlike all the other 143s in my area. Had to pay more for the JDM one but it was worth it. 

I have a question though. The last thread when screwing the crown out / the first thread when screwing the crown in has quite alot of resistance. For example, if I unscrew the crown, it's smooth all the way until the very last bit where I feel quite alot of resistance. Like a tiny hump. Is that normal for this watch? I don't remember experiencing this on other Seikos.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Nudgedoink said:


> I've just picked up the JDM version of SRP143 which is the SBDC101 and loving it so far! Bezel lines up perfectly, no lume pip at 3 unlike all the other 143s in my area. Had to pay more for the JDM one but it was worth it.
> 
> I have a question though. The last thread when screwing the crown out / the first thread when screwing the crown in has quite alot of resistance. For example, if I unscrew the crown, it's smooth all the way until the very last bit where I feel quite alot of resistance. Like a tiny hump. Is that normal for this watch? I don't remember experiencing this on other Seikos.


One technique I've found useful for cleaning up rough treads, is to undo the crown and clean with a length of dental floss.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Nudgedoink (May 15, 2015)

konners said:


> One technique I've found useful for cleaning up rough treads, is to undo the crown and clean with a length of dental floss.


Oh yes, I've tried that. Doesn't seem to do anything about the "hump". Threads feel smooth otherwise so it's doesnt seem to be dirty or anything, just that I've not experienced this feeling at the end of an unscrew on other watches.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Nudgedoink said:


> Oh yes, I've tried that. Doesn't seem to do anything about the "hump". Threads feel smooth otherwise so it's doesnt seem to be dirty or anything, just that I've not experienced this feeling at the end of an unscrew on other watches.


I think the spring is just really strong, so there's a pretty strong release at the end of the thread, and you have to push pretty hard to get it lined up for screwing it down

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nudgedoink (May 15, 2015)

jbg7474 said:


> I think the spring is just really strong, so there's a pretty strong release at the end of the thread, and you have to push pretty hard to get it lined up for screwing it down
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Makes sense. Time to stop overthinking and start enjoying the lovely timepiece. Having only experienced Seikos in the few hundred dollar price range, this watch is stunningly finished. Loving it!


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Nudgedoink said:


> Makes sense. Time to stop overthinking and start enjoying the lovely timepiece. Having only experienced Seikos in the few hundred dollar price range, this watch is stunningly finished. Loving it!


The stripe of polished surface on the case side contrasting with the brushing gets me every single time I look at it. Wonderfully done-I like this case better than the SLA017, at least from pictures.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nudgedoink (May 15, 2015)

jbg7474 said:


> The stripe of polished surface on the case side contrasting with the brushing gets me every single time I look at it. Wonderfully done-I like this case better than the SLA017, at least from pictures.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In addition, the vintage styling ages well with scratches and wear. I have a tudor black bay 58 that has picked up a ton of scuffs from day to day use and strap changes. I wouldn't trade it for a new piece even if I could for free.

This watch may well be the Seiko you can keep for decades and still love to wear.


----------



## BrainStorm (Apr 29, 2021)

Tairese7 said:


> Movement accuracy update:
> Out of box: +15s/day
> After 3 months: +6s/day
> Today, 8 months: +25s/day
> ...


crown down position works for me.

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eisenhorn76 (Jun 17, 2018)

For some reason, the color of this strap complements the dial quite well.


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Nudgedoink (May 15, 2015)

Well, sad day for me. Just scratched my one day old SBDC101. It was late at night and I was playing with straps. The springbar tool I had lying around was too short to reach all the way into the springbars so I used a paperclip which got stuck. When I pulled it out, this happened. Only have myself to blame for using improper tools. Waiting for the pain to subside!


----------



## quasitime (Aug 7, 2013)

That's not too bad. 
You could probably have someone take it out if you really cared. Otherwise it's a scar and you made it yours. 



Nudgedoink said:


> Well, sad day for me. Just scratched my one day old SBDC101. It was late at night and I was playing with straps. The springbar tool I had lying around was too short to reach all the way into the springbars so I used a paperclip which got stuck. When I pulled it out, this happened. Only have myself to blame for using improper tools. Waiting for the pain to subside!


----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)

lol, you should see the dents I put on the fronts of two different lugs of my SARX055 being a dumbass during strap changes. Not going to lie, it hurt for awhile. Now I hardly ever notice it.


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

Chicks dig scars. Just a character mark.


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Nudgedoink said:


> Well, sad day for me. Just scratched my one day old SBDC101. It was late at night and I was playing with straps. The springbar tool I had lying around was too short to reach all the way into the springbars so I used a paperclip which got stuck. When I pulled it out, this happened. Only have myself to blame for using improper tools. Waiting for the pain to subside!
> View attachment 15899085


If it makes you feel better I tell you how I managed to ***** a tiny piece out of my ceramic case Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bathyscaphe&#8230;. I enquired at my AD how much a replacement case would cost and was told "about $4,700"&#8230;.

There. You are welcome.


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

Nudgedoink said:


> In addition, the vintage styling ages well with scratches and wear. I have a tudor black bay 58 that has picked up a ton of scuffs from day to day use and strap changes. I wouldn't trade it for a new piece even if I could for free.
> 
> This watch may well be the Seiko you can keep for decades and still love to wear.


I agree. Will be very interesting to see how the steel bezel insert ages. On my SPB143 it almost looks grey / faded. I think partly due to the grey dial. Maybe it'll fade over time like an aluminium insert. Even from new It's certainly not true black.

I'd have been unhappy with a gloss black ceramic insert on this watch. Quite bizarre how some people are disappointed with the steel insert, it really suits the watch and gives it a lovely purposeful look.


----------



## Nudgedoink (May 15, 2015)

koolpep said:


> If it makes you feel better I tell you how I managed to ***** a tiny piece out of my ceramic case Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bathyscaphe&#8230;. I enquired at my AD how much a replacement case would cost and was told "about $4,700"&#8230;.
> 
> There. You are welcome.


Oh my, that would've made my stomach sick for a few months at least. Isn't a ceramic case supposed to be near indestructible? Wow.


----------



## Nudgedoink (May 15, 2015)

quasitime said:


> That's not too bad.
> You could probably have someone take it out if you really cared. Otherwise it's a scar and you made it yours.


Yeah, it's really only visible under artificial lighting. Not bad at all but really kicking myself for doing things late at night in zombie mode on a watch I just received. But yes, it's probably not gonna hurt so much in a week or two. Gonna just leave it be. From my experience, the more I try to fix things, the worse it gets!


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Nudgedoink said:


> Oh my, that would've made my stomach sick for a few months at least. Isn't a ceramic case supposed to be near indestructible? Wow.


Yes it is - it was on one of the holes for the spring bar - with enough force and a metal springbar tool (plus my butterfingers) - I was able to ***** out a small piece of ceramic. Ceramic is nearly impossible to scratch but can shatter (when dropped). So it's not indestructible as I have learned


----------



## BrainStorm (Apr 29, 2021)

Nudgedoink said:


> Yeah, it's really only visible under artificial lighting. Not bad at all but really kicking myself for doing things late at night in zombie mode on a watch I just received. But yes, it's probably not gonna hurt so much in a week or two. Gonna just leave it be. From my experience, the more I try to fix things, the worse it gets!


Not bad compared to mine I damaged my crown threads within few of unboxing

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nudgedoink (May 15, 2015)

koolpep said:


> Yes it is - it was on one of the holes for the spring bar - with enough force and a metal springbar tool (plus my butterfingers) - I was able to ***** out a small piece of ceramic. Ceramic is nearly impossible to scratch but can shatter (when dropped). So it's not indestructible as I have learned


I guess there's really no material that can prevent both scratches and withstand chips. Scratches are way better than chips though!


BrainStorm said:


> Not bad compared to mine I damaged my crown threads within few of unboxing
> 
> Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


I think I read your post a few pages back? I'm not sure how you could damage it, perhaps the watch came defective?


----------



## BrainStorm (Apr 29, 2021)

My fault. 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## G-8 (May 16, 2016)

Haveston Sabre single pass strap. Nice quality, soft/supple strap with excellent hardware.

I much prefer single pass straps because of the decreased bulk/thickness compared to traditional NATOs with the double layer from the keeper strap. The SPB143 hugs my wrist well - a nato with two layers under the watch would be too bulky.

Love the strap but I'm not sure if it matches the watch - maybe too silver/not gray enough?


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

G-8 said:


> Haveston Sabre single pass strap. Nice quality, soft/supple strap with excellent hardware.
> 
> I much prefer single pass straps because of the decreased bulk/thickness compared to traditional NATOs with the double layer from the keeper strap. The SPB143 hugs my wrist well - a nato with two layers under the watch would be too bulky.
> 
> ...


I think the colour is spot on. I'm not a big fan of these types of straps (or Nato straps for that matter), but each to their own. Nice combo!


----------



## Nudgedoink (May 15, 2015)

Spoonsey said:


> I think the colour is spot on. I'm not a big fan of these types of straps (or Nato straps for that matter), but each to their own. Nice combo!


I love the stock bracelet even with its jigglyness. I guess it adds to that vintage charm.


----------



## BrainStorm (Apr 29, 2021)

cheap strap.
















Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Jbe (May 17, 2021)

jbg7474 said:


> Wait, does this mean those of us with v1.0 actually ended up with a limited edition by accident?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah totally these will be collectable! I believe the 1.0 is really a keeper.


----------



## Jbe (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Jbe (May 17, 2021)

Jbe said:


> View attachment 15903715
> 
> Boavista rubber strap from Borealis 35$usd ships from Portugal. Excellent tropic style strap! Above pic with 43mm Urban Tuna.


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Meruad tropic strap. 








Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

@Jbe I agree. I have a Borealis and an original Tropic and they've very similar. Love them both.


----------



## EEalexgawrys (Jul 10, 2020)

munichblue said:


> Just bought this strap from Bark & Jack from the UK. It's 1.4mm thick and weaved in dark grey with an additional touch of dark blue. Can't wait to put it on my SPB143.
> 
> View attachment 15883841


Did you get this yet? I just ordered the same one...Looks like it will be a perfect match for the SPB143. Delivery to US said up to 30 days. Take some pictures!!!


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Quick and dirty - here's my newly purchased SPB143 along with the chocolate covered Oreo's that the AD sent me home with. LOL!


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

EEalexgawrys said:


> Did you get this yet? I just ordered the same one...Looks like it will be a perfect match for the SPB143. Delivery to US said up to 30 days. Take some pictures!!!


Yeah, I've got it but I'm playing around with my new Snowflake right now.  But I'll show some pictures later this weekend.


----------



## VijayP (Aug 20, 2016)

Got a SPB147 today... beautiful watch. Not long back , I wanted to be a 1 watch guy and trimmed my collection to AT & GShock only.. but these 62MAS reissues are so beautiful that I gave up and added it to the collection.


----------



## EEalexgawrys (Jul 10, 2020)

Oh wow. This SPB213 looks good in this video...


----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)

EEalexgawrys said:


> Oh wow. This SPB213 looks good I'm this video...


Oh man. Was waiting for a review of this one


----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)

EEalexgawrys said:


> Oh wow. This SPB213 looks good in this video...


I had kind of been rethinking my decision to place a deposit down on this one, which I guess is natural when you have to wait a month or two to actually get the watch (still waiting). However after seeing this review the worries faded away. Looks like a stunner, and the best of all - unique. It's certainly not perfect, and you can definitely buy a more technically impressive watch for the price. However I'm not really aware of many other dive watches at the price point that offer you this combination of size, styling and just overall cool factor.


----------



## EEalexgawrys (Jul 10, 2020)

mgsooner said:


> I had kind of been rethinking my decision to place a deposit down on this one, which I guess is natural when you have to wait a month or two to actually get the watch (still waiting). However after seeing this review the worries faded away. Looks like a stunner, and the best of all - unique. It's certainly not perfect, and you can definitely buy a more technically impressive watch for the price. However I'm not really aware of many other dive watches at the price point that offer you this combination of size, styling and just overall cool factor.


Agree. I did not realize (before this review) that the dial was a sunburst white/silver. And the bezel insert is beautiful.

That lume pip at 3 o'clock is the only nag I have. Assuming the bezel aligns and no dust under the crystal.

Hard question... What straps pair well with this?


----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)

EEalexgawrys said:


> Agree. I did not realize (before this review) that the dial was a sunburst white/silver. And the bezel insert is beautiful.
> 
> That lume pip at 3 o'clock is the only nag I have. Assuming the bezel aligns and no dust under the crystal.
> 
> Hard question... What straps pair well with this?


I go back and forth on whether I would prefer a pure white dial on this. I think that would definitely be cool, and more of a nod to the popular white dial Seamasters. However the light sunburst silver does make it a bit more interesting/dynamic.

This will definitely be a strap monster for me. I've picked up a navy blue tropic from Meraud and a navy Erika's while I wait. I might invest in a Staib mesh once I actually have the watch in hand and confirm that it's a keeper.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

mgsooner said:


> I go back and forth on whether I would prefer a pure white dial on this. I think that would definitely be cool, and more of a nod to the popular white dial Seamasters. However the light sunburst silver does make it a bit more interesting/dynamic.
> 
> This will definitely be a strap monster for me. I've picked up a navy blue tropic from Meraud and a navy Erika's while I wait. I might invest in a Staib mesh once I actually have the watch in hand and confirm that it's a keeper.


It would be a little _unusual _for Seiko to choose colours to represents the 140th year of its founding based on a competitor's watch. There are several watches in this colour scheme to mark the 140th anniversary, all using the same blue and silver-white hues.









Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com





I read somewhere that the blue was supposed to represented both the ocean and the sky, and the silvery-white, clouds and waves. But that might be a load of hooey, I'm not sure.


----------



## Piter_De_Vries (Apr 23, 2020)

EEalexgawrys said:


> Oh wow. This SPB213 looks good in this video...


I'm in love. Just placed an order for one.


----------



## Piter_De_Vries (Apr 23, 2020)

...just not sure yet how to explain one more watch to the wife unit 😅


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

Everytime I look at my watch, the first thing i note is the horribly misaligned date. The date sits way to high in the window and when displaying 2 digits both are not even in their misalignment., with one lower than the other.

The hands don't strike the markers on the dial Low Quality while commanding an extortionate price tag.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Times_end said:


> Everytime I look at my watch, the first thing i note is the horribly misaligned date. The date sits way to high in the window and when displaying 2 digits both are not even in their misalignment., with one lower than the other.
> 
> The hands don't strike the markers on the dial Low Quality while commanding an extortionate price tag.


Why didn't you return it?


----------



## roughwater (May 11, 2016)

looks good on iso type strap


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

143 paired with a Seneca suede strap


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Well, after a year of off-and-on enablement in this thread (and others), I broke down and emailed almost all of the eligible Seiko dealers who might have a SPB149 and luckily found one.  Admittedly, this may be a bit big for me, but I don't care. Us WIS and our case sizes. Love the design and can't wait.

Thanks again for all of the wonderful photos the past year and, PS, if anyone is hunting a 149, I know where one or two exist. Happy to chat/DM.

Photos Thu/Fri! 🥳


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

B1ff_77 said:


> Why didn't you return it?


This guy's been trolling the thread for months. Dig into his post history . . . he's not worth your keystrokes.


----------



## VijayP (Aug 20, 2016)

Guys.. quick question. I recently bought an SPB147 and in the first 4 days, accuracy has fluctuated between +7 spd to +30 spd. How long should I give it to settle down - Is there a reason to panic and take to dealer? What is your experience with the accuracy of these 143/145/147/149s?


----------



## quasitime (Aug 7, 2013)

Hoping to get mine spb213 this week and post some pics.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

broonzbane said:


> This guy's been trolling the thread for months. Dig into his post history . . . he's not worth your keystrokes.


Yeah I know just wondered if he was creative enough come up with a reason not to return this lemon.

I mean he keeps saying they are riddled with QC issues, vastly overpriced, and he still apparently bought one - that happens to have an unbearable case of misalignment, but still decided to keep it. Really?&#8230;.


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

Piter_De_Vries said:


> ...just not sure yet how to explain one more watch to the wife unit 😅


Can you gently obfuscate?


----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)

VijayP said:


> Guys.. quick question. I recently bought an SPB147 and in the first 4 days, accuracy has fluctuated between +7 spd to +30 spd. How long should I give it to settle down - Is there a reason to panic and take to dealer? What is your experience with the accuracy of these 143/145/147/149s?


Is this with you wearing it constantly, or some of the time off of the wrist? I do not own one (yet) but from what I have read these new 6Rs with the 70 hour power reserve get very fast when the power reserve is low.


----------



## VijayP (Aug 20, 2016)

mgsooner said:


> Is this with you wearing it constantly, or some of the time off of the wrist? I do not own one (yet) but from what I have read these new 6Rs with the 70 hour power reserve get very fast when the power reserve is low.


I am wearing it for nearly 7-8 hrs in the day and resting it at nights. Interestingly, observing close to +8spd at nights and running faster while wearing it. I think need to give it a few more days to settle or break in... whats your thought?


----------



## Tairese7 (Feb 5, 2015)

VijayP said:


> I am wearing it for nearly 7-8 hrs in the day and resting it at nights. Interestingly, observing close to +8spd at nights and running faster while wearing it. I think need to give it a few more days to settle or broke in... whats your thought?


I've owned mine for about 9 months now. It went from (these are rough numbers btw from all day wear, rest at night) +15 to +3 to +25 to (now) +11s/day. 
I have no idea why there's this much deviation.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

B1ff_77 said:


> Yeah I know just wondered if he was creative enough come up with a reason not to return this lemon.
> 
> I mean he keeps saying they are riddled with QC issues, vastly overpriced, and he still apparently bought one - that happens to have an unbearable case of misalignment, but still decided to keep it. Really?&#8230;.


 I suspect there will lot more where that came from - it's becoming a forum thing now to moan bitterly but just keep spending the money (like a cry for help?)


----------



## rwc1313 (May 18, 2021)

If one wanted to “freshen up” their nicked/scraped bezel and insert on their 147 where could they obtain a replacement part, if at all possible? Or is this something the watch would have to be sent to Seiko to repair? It will most likely keep the “patina” bezel but really just wondering out of curiosity and possibility in the future. I’m assuming the paint on the bezel will fade over time too, which could create a cool look. Of course that is just my opinion.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

rwc1313 said:


> If one wanted to "freshen up" their nicked/scraped bezel and insert on their 147 where could they obtain a replacement part, if at all possible? Or is this something the watch would have to be sent to Seiko to repair? It will most likely keep the "patina" bezel but really just wondering out of curiosity and possibility in the future. I'm assuming the paint on the bezel will fade over time too, which could create a cool look. Of course that is just my opinion.


You can only buy the entire bezel assembly, and they are notoriously expensive, particularly for the newer models.

I was looking for one for my MM200 and was quoted £369 by Seiko, or Watch Parts Plaza could source one for £225+vat - so not cheap by any means. Your best bet is keeping an eye on eBay / watch forums, or just accepting any scratches that you get!


----------



## Seikopilot (Apr 28, 2021)

After complaining about the misaligned lumes & minute markings, they are now going to change the whole dial. New dial will arrive at the end of june


----------



## Louno (Jul 20, 2020)

Seikopilot said:


> After complaining about the misaligned lumes & minute markings, they are now going to change the whole dial. New dial will arrive at the end of june


Hope you won't have to complain about them installing a new dial with additional lume at 3 !


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> I haven't worn a watch on a bracelet in years (at least not for long). Giving it a try.


Still on the bracelet with the MM300 clasp. This is a record for me. The first watch in more than a decade that I've kept on the bracelet for more than a week. So far I have no plans on changing to a strap.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

.


----------



## Tairese7 (Feb 5, 2015)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> Yeah, unfortunately the movement is terrible. I always check my watches on a timegrapher machine. Normally they're relatively steady. This one seems to be erratic. It varies significantly in each position and significantly between positions. I've timed it over several days and my average is +7 seconds/day, which is acceptable. However, I just checked it in 2 out of 6 positions over a couple of minutes and here are the results:
> 
> Facing Up: Range +19 to +41
> 
> ...


Yeah mine on my Timegrapher iOS app (admittedly less accurate than yours but still serviceable) is all over the place too. As long as it stays under 20s/day, I'm fairly comfortable with it as my daily though.


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

EEalexgawrys said:


> Oh wow. This SPB213 looks good in this video...


Perhaps the best of the bunch so far? At least I think so...seriously considering pulling the trigger!


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

These wear so well. Mine is running slow. About -6 s/d.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

joseph80 said:


> These wear so well. Mine is running slow. About -6 s/d.
> View attachment 15920118


Nice combo! What's the strap?


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

B1ff_77 said:


> Yeah I know just wondered if he was creative enough come up with a reason not to return this lemon.
> 
> I mean he keeps saying they are riddled with QC issues, vastly overpriced, and he still apparently bought one - that happens to have an unbearable case of misalignment, but still decided to keep it. Really?&#8230;.


The fact that I don't know what the heck is going means the only person I've ever used the ignore feature on is back. ?


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Landed!










No QC/alignment issues, thankfully. Haven't checked timing, but will let it settle a bit.

So glad I hunted one of these down. The blue dial and gold seconds is muted, subtle and perfect.

The bracelet and rubber are a bit long for my 5.9" wrist, but wearable. Looking for a short rubber that'll take fat-bars (or skinny fats) as I think rubber just works for this guy. The Chevron will do for now. ?










HAGWE!


----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)

Twehttam said:


> Looking for a short rubber that'll take fat-bars (or skinny fats) as I think rubber just works for this guy.


Looks great on you, congrats! I have searched extensively for short rubber straps. Thus far the only two I've found are the Meraud tropic and the Hirsch pure.


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

B1ff_77 said:


> Why didn't you return it?


Simple I didn't notice the date until it was too late already worn. It wasn't something I was expecting and the same with the hand misalignment. I saw this thread which promoted me to check mine. Have a read of it.









Hand Misalignment Only Between 9-12 o'clock with...


Merry Christmas to all that celebrate it! After a few months of ownership, my oblivious eyes just noticed this no-so-subtle misalignment of the hour and minute hands on my watch. At 4:00 and 6:00, the alignment appears spot-on. I noticed at work tonight at 10:30 that the hour hand was much...




www.watchuseek.com





Like has been discussed multiple times once you notice something you see it all the time. The date is too high that in any lower light conditions the date is too high to be clearly legible.


----------



## VijayP (Aug 20, 2016)

Today my spb147 got a company (srpf77).. these are awesome dials and no longer be used as a pure beater.


----------



## Seikopilot (Apr 28, 2021)

View attachment 15918785

After complaining about the misaligned lumes & minute markings, they are now going to change the whole dial. New dial will arrive at the end of june :


Louno said:


> Hope you won't have to complain about them installing a new dial with additional lume at 3 !


That's exactly what I'm afraid of. They actually called me today that the new dial has arrived. Now I'm trying to decide whether I take the risk and send it, or keep it with misaligned minute markings.


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

Just got my SPB147 back from Watcho. It was running a minute slow per day. Had to pair it with this strap immediately


----------



## EEalexgawrys (Jul 10, 2020)

First video I've seen of SPB143 with new dial version. Lume pip at 3 o'clock doesn't look all that bad.


----------



## VijayP (Aug 20, 2016)

Spb147 on cordovan strap for vintage look


----------



## Heady Topper (Apr 25, 2018)

EEalexgawrys said:


> First video I've seen of SPB143 with new dial version. Lume pip at 3 o'clock doesn't look all that bad.


Really not a big deal


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Experimenting with an RZE slate (really more of a mid) gray tropic strap that I recently got in with their new release.










Not bad, depending on the light/angle effects on the dial.










Disregard the visible spring bars. I realized after the fact that shoving in 1.8mm spring bars compressed the rubber a tad; I was subsequently able to stretch the ends back out with my hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

To plot or not to plot at 3:00, that is the question.








I find it barely noticeable and even then it doesn't look bad. (Still prefer mine tho)


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Kev161 said:


> To plot or not to plot at 3:00, that is the question.
> [/ATTACH type="full" alt="15924142"]15924142[/ATTACH]
> I find it barely noticeable and even then it doesn't look bad. (Still prefer mine tho)


Ditto. I'm cool with either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

JayQ said:


> Just got my SPB147 back from Watcho. It was running a minute slow per day. Had to pair it with this strap immediately
> 
> View attachment 15922949


Still think that this is the pick of the MAS reinterpretations.


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

Kev161 said:


> To plot or not to plot at 3:00, that is the question.
> View attachment 15924142
> 
> I find it barely noticeable and even then it doesn't look bad. (Still prefer mine tho)


Hard to tell from the angle but the 9 seems to sit very high in the date window.


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Rotating through a few Chevrons, which I'm really liking with the SPB. A traditional NATO lifts the watch head too much for me for this one, maybe I'll cut a few of mine.

Just ordered an Uncle Seiko GL831 "Irezumi" which he carries in a shortie (70/120). Hoping that's my match. ?


----------



## Tairese7 (Feb 5, 2015)

Twehttam said:


> Rotating through a few Chevrons, which I'm really liking with the SPB. A traditional NATO lifts the watch head too much for me for this one, maybe I'll cut a few of mine.
> 
> Just ordered an Uncle Seiko GL831 "Irezumi" which he carries in a shortie (70/120). Hoping that's my match. ?


Good choice, I've been rocking this setup since he released it.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Twehttam said:


> Rotating through a few Chevrons, which I'm really liking with the SPB. A traditional NATO lifts the watch head too much for me for this one, maybe I'll cut a few of mine.
> 
> Just ordered an Uncle Seiko GL831 "Irezumi" which he carries in a shortie (70/120). Hoping that's my match.


Can't wait to see the irezumi!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Speaking of cool US GL831 variants, the OD Green was finally restocked. I'd been eager to try it for a while, as an "earthy" pairing for my 143.

I just got it in the other day, and took a bunch of snaps of it today while in the woods.

It leans brown in most lights, but you can catch a glimpse of the faded green undertones given certain lighting/angles.









































































I dig it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyuzo (Feb 27, 2013)

An old Bonetto Cinturini rubber


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Looking great, guys!

Can't stop ogling this guy...










PSA: I was stopped (dashboard confirmed ?) with no one behind me.

Love this watch.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Speaking of cool US GL831 variants, the OD Green was finally restocked. I'd been eager to try it for a while, as an "earthy" pairing for my 143.
> 
> I just got it in the other day, and took a bunch of snaps of it today while in the woods.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting these photos. Have been thinking about this pairing myself, and these photos show it looks great!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Speaking of cool US GL831 variants, the OD Green was finally restocked. I'd been eager to try it for a while, as an "earthy" pairing for my 143.
> 
> I just got it in the other day, and took a bunch of snaps of it today while in the woods.
> 
> ...


That's a fun and different combo. 

Nice work!

Comfy?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

konners said:


> Thanks for posting these photos. Have been thinking about this pairing myself, and these photos show it looks great!


You bet.

I think I prefer the black GL831, but this is a nice woodsy change of pace ?



boatswain said:


> That's a fun and different combo.
> 
> Nice work!
> 
> Comfy?


Thanks 

Indeed. I've always been impressed with how comfortable the GL831 is. That said, while I could just be imagining things , I feel like my black one is slightly more comfortable 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JayQ said:


> View attachment 15926957
> View attachment 15926961


Great looking strap


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Great looking strap


Concurred.

Though pretty much every strap looks great with this one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Great looking strap


Thank you 😊 Got it from here Apollo - Edition 21 (Limited/Numbered 1-50)


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

When did Seiko begin updating the SPB dials to include the lume pip at 3 o'clock? Was it on all models? JW...


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

Anyone have any of the Forstner bracelets? Really curious how either the Rivet or Beads of Rice would look on the SPB143.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Reidceeding said:


> Anyone have any of the Forstner bracelets? Really curious how either the Rivet or Beads of Rice would look on the SPB143.


I've got the rivet and put the BoR on a watch for a family member ... honestly I don't think they would look good on the 143


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

redhed18 said:


> I've got the rivet and put the BoR on a watch for a family member ... honestly I don't think they would look good on the 143


How's the colour of the Rivet? Is it lighter because of the DiaShield?


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Galaga said:


> Still think that this is the pick of the MAS reinterpretations.












I beg to differ.


----------



## luk4s83 (Nov 10, 2020)

Guys, what‘s your experience with QC issues with SPB143 / SBDC101? Especially the new 2021 iteration with lume spot next to date window? Are they any good? I’m ready to pull the trigger but I‘m pretty picky and I’m tired with Seiko horrible alignment issues. I’m not sure what to do, especially since most of these watches are offered by Japanese sellers without free returns option and the prices vary big time. Maybe you could recommend a good seller? I love this model but I don‘t want to be disappointed and frustrated again.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

sportura said:


> I beg to differ.


Would you call it a sunburst anthracite dial?


----------



## G-8 (May 16, 2016)

luk4s83 said:


> Guys, what's your experience with QC issues with SPB143 / SBDC101? Especially the new 2021 iteration with lume spot next to date window? Are they any good? I'm ready to pull the trigger but I'm pretty picky and I'm tired with Seiko horrible alignment issues. I'm not sure what to do, especially since most of these watches are offered by Japanese sellers without free returns option and the prices vary big time. Maybe you could recommend a good seller? I love this model but I don't want to be disappointed and frustrated again.


That's why I chose Seiya Japan for my SPB143 - the price was okay but the foreign transaction fee and import duties were stiff, about 10%.

But I liked the idea of supporting a small business in Japan when buying a Japanese watch. For me purchasing the watch is part of the watch journey. As I expected, the watch was immaculately packaged (although the plain white Seiko box was disappointing for a $1200 watch).

And I knew that I'd get a good watch without alignment issues even without asking. I'd rather pay more for piece of mind and the right product than run the risk of getting a watch with alignment issues and having the hassle of returning it. Your time is worth more than the savings if you receive a bad watch.

The shop also had SPB143s without the lume at 3 - the new lume at 3 for the latest iteration pushed me to buy the watch after months of being undecided, although I'd probably learn to accept the 3 o'clock lume if I had no choice.

I haven't regretted my watch since - it's a great watch! No alignment issues with the bezel, the lume and indices are perfect and the hands line up perfectly on every hour index (after reading this thread, I learned that was something new to confirm when receiving the watch, and it's something we should probably do with all watches, Seiko or otherwise).

This watch is a classic and has quelled my desire for other dive watches, although it's tempting to get a Samurai or Turtle Manta Ray for < $400 as a everyday/GADA dive watch. I'm a little nervous about scratching the SPB143 when doing things around the house. I have to remind myself that I have an SKX007 and 009 in good shape, each purchased back when they sold for less $200.

Meanwhile I've taken off the bracelet for a Haveston nato and Crown & Buckle chevron nato. Bark and Jack nato on the way.

Take care.


----------



## luk4s83 (Nov 10, 2020)

I’ve already asked earlier tonight Seiya Japan about the QC since there’s a disclaimer on their website under SBDC101 stating that “The chapter ring and index & bezel index and face index not being aligned perfectly”. And they basically told me they cannot guarantee anything alignment wise and advised me not to buy it online if I want to have it perfect. I’m not sure what to do at this point, I don’t know if I wanna enter the draw again.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Would you call it a sunburst anthracite dial?


That's about right. It's a fine dial. Grey, not black and a lovely sunburst. Very versatile, smart without being too fancy.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Galaga said:


> Would you call it a sunburst anthracite dial?





















Yes. It's a tad darker than the Datejust's rhodium, so anthracite works.


----------



## swsc (Jan 8, 2014)

Wow, I like the combo with the Grey Nato. Really cool shade against that dial.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

luk4s83 said:


> I've already asked earlier tonight Seiya Japan about the QC since there's a disclaimer on their website under SBDC101 stating that "The chapter ring and index & bezel index and face index not being aligned perfectly". And they basically told me they cannot guarantee anything alignment wise and advised me not to buy it online if I want to have it perfect. I'm not sure what to do at this point, I don't know if I wanna enter the draw again.


You could always buy used. I know misalignment would have bothered me, so I waited for someone to flip an SPB143. Being able to inspect via pictures was a huge bonus for me when buying it. You'll also save a few bucks.


----------



## luk4s83 (Nov 10, 2020)

smkader said:


> You could always buy used. I know misalignment would have bothered me, so I waited for someone to flip an SPB143. Being able to inspect via pictures was a huge bonus for me when buying it. You'll also save a few bucks.


Yep, that's an option. You got it here or from eBay?


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

luk4s83 said:


> Yep, that's an option. You got it here or from eBay?


From WUS. I try to stick to the forum or Reddit when purchasing. It feels more personal, and people are usually willing to answer any questions. It nets the seller more money too, which I'm all for.

Edit: not sure how new you are to buying used, but you can search for listings via WatchRecon.com, and even set up alerts.


----------



## luk4s83 (Nov 10, 2020)

smkader said:


> From WUS. I try to stick to the forum or Reddit when purchasing. It feels more personal, and people are usually willing to answer any questions. It nets the seller more money too, which I'm all for.
> 
> Edit: not sure how new you are to buying used, but you can search for listings via WatchRecon.com, and even set up alerts.


You're absolutely right. I think I'll try to do the same thing. Thanks!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

swsc said:


> Wow, I like the combo with the Grey Nato. Really cool shade against that dial.





















Thanks! While I'm a nylon NATO fan, its a rather hard and itchy experience sometimes. So I actually spend more time in this 'pajama' NATO from BluShark which has the same look as the nylon but is far more comfortable. The 143 is just a strap beast. Uncle Seiko waffle gets a lot of wrist time too.


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Seikopilot (Apr 28, 2021)

Louno said:


> Hope you won't have to complain about them installing a new dial with additional lume at 3 !


When i left the watch to the dealer, i told them to make sure that they won't replace it with the type that has that 3 o'clock lume.

Just got a call and they told me that it would be the dial they would use, since they can't get the old ones anymore. I told them that I'm not gonna accept a different kind of dial, since I bought the watch with the old type one. Let's see what the decide to do.

I noticed they had another spb143 at the store display, and it had the exact same misalignment at 12 o'clock than mine has.


----------



## luk4s83 (Nov 10, 2020)

Seikopilot said:


> I noticed they had another spb143 at the store display, and it had the exact same misalignment at 12 o'clock than mine has.


Seiko QC or rather lack of any quality is ridiculous. Why do you want to avoid the new type dial? Just a personal preference or there's something going on with them?


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## swsc (Jan 8, 2014)

sportura said:


> Thanks! While I'm a nylon NATO fan, its a rather hard and itchy experience sometimes. So I actually spend more time in this 'pajama' NATO from BluShark which has the same look as the nylon but is far more comfortable. The 143 is just a strap beast. Uncle Seiko waffle gets a lot of wrist time too.


Thank you, I'll look it up!


----------



## daoster408 (Mar 20, 2021)

I've had the SPB143 since March, and it's probably the watch on my wrist the most. Still love it soooo much.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Uncle Seiko waffle looks incredible. I've tried to cheat with another strap, I just can't.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

This is a really nice looking watch if you were lucky to get one that has proper alignment. I returned a few for misalignment but still ended up with poor quality seiko though all was good and was too late.


----------



## scarab1st (Jan 26, 2018)

I thought I was done with straps when I put on the bracelet a couple of months ago. I missed how the shape of the case stands out with straps on.


----------



## Heady Topper (Apr 25, 2018)

My sub-c's bezel is off by a hair. My Explorer's rehaut is the same. Many Rolexes are like that. People generally don't moan about it. There are many parts to a watch. Enjoy and don't overthink it!


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

Can we add the 213 and 239 to the thread?!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

scarab1st said:


> I thought I was done with straps when I put on the bracelet a couple of months ago. I missed how the shape of the case stands out with straps on.
> 
> View attachment 15936428
> 
> ...


That looks great!

Very nice strap and pairing.

Is it a Hirsch?


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

Seems like it's time to add the new ones to the title @boatswain.


----------



## scarab1st (Jan 26, 2018)

boatswain said:


> That looks great!
> 
> Very nice strap and pairing.
> 
> Is it a Hirsch?


It's a knock off I found online. Looks good but stiff and uncomfortable af. 😅


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

Just got hold of this beauty.... Loving it


----------



## Maxiumos (Mar 27, 2014)

Anyone have this guy on the strapcode jubilee?


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

I really like my "old dial" '147 but if this blanket dislike of the additional lume pip _is_ real, and people put their money where their mouths are, I'll probably flip it to make a little easy cash. Hey, it's just supply and demand!


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

Maxiumos said:


> Anyone have this guy on the strapcode jubilee?


Would like to see this as well. I have the Strapcode Oyster, but haven't seen the Jubilee much.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

sportura said:


> Uncle Seiko waffle looks incredible. I've tried to cheat with another strap, I just can't.


I bet this would look incredible with a Tropic strap too...in anthracite! I'm planning a SBDC139 + navy blue Tropic combo.


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

Spoonsey said:


> I bet this would look incredible with a Tropic strap too...in anthracite! I'm planning a SBDC139 + navy blue Tropic combo.


It does! I have this combo. Though I find myself wearing my black tropic most. Black rubber on a vintage inspired Seiko diver just can't be beat.

I'll throw it on the anthracite today and post a couple pics.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Spoonsey said:


> I bet this would look incredible with a Tropic strap too...in anthracite! I'm planning a SBDC139 + navy blue Tropic combo.


Dig deep into this thread and you'll find excellent examples and photos of this combo. The 143 likes most any strap you throw on it!


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

Spoonsey said:


> I bet this would look incredible with a Tropic strap too...in anthracite! I'm planning a SBDC139 + navy blue Tropic combo.


Here's a few attempts... My watch photog skills are wack, but there's better examples in this thread.


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)

Got this in today. I immediately took it off the bracelet and put it on this Meraud tropic. I have to say, I'm impressed. I'm a noob to the world of Seiko divers but it looks great, it feels very well-built and the only "Seiko QC" issues I've noticed thus far are very minor things you basically have to take a loupe out to spot. That goes for my aging eyes, anyway.


----------



## Seikopilot (Apr 28, 2021)

luk4s83 said:


> Seiko QC or rather lack of any quality is ridiculous. Why do you want to avoid the new type dial? Just a personal preference or there's something going on with them?


Yeah just a personal preference. I think the lume at 3 o'clock makes it look not-symmetrical. And I guess the date window is a bit different too.

They now told me that the only option to fix my issue is to put a new type dial, since the old ones are not available anymore. I told them that in that case I'll keep the old. The watch has been there a couple of months already, don't want to risk them leaving dust of something when putting a dial I actually don't even like. I'll just live with that slight misalignment.


----------



## Louno (Jul 20, 2020)

Great decision ! Just enjoy the perfect watch for summer time now !


----------



## EEalexgawrys (Jul 10, 2020)

You don't even need filters when taking a picture of these!


----------



## furrygoat (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey, what’s the most comfy tropic or otherwise rubber strap? The stock rubber is a bit too rigid and won’t bend around my wrist quite right. Maybe a bit too thick. 

Barton elite silicone is maximum comfort, but it’s a bit too thin for this application. Need a Goldilocks Strap. 

Tia


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

furrygoat said:


> Hey, what's the most comfy tropic or otherwise rubber strap? The stock rubber is a bit too rigid and won't bend around my wrist quite right. Maybe a bit too thick.
> 
> Barton elite silicone is maximum comfort, but it's a bit too thin for this application. Need a Goldilocks Strap.
> 
> Tia


Interesting, I find it to be one of the most plyable and comfortable rubber straps I have ever worn


----------



## luk4s83 (Nov 10, 2020)

I’d say Uncle Seiko makes the best tropic straps in the business. They are comfy to me but they are not all that soft and I’m not sure how it compares to SPB14X oem.


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

furrygoat said:


> Hey, what's the most comfy tropic or otherwise rubber strap? The stock rubber is a bit too rigid and won't bend around my wrist quite right. Maybe a bit too thick.
> 
> Barton elite silicone is maximum comfort, but it's a bit too thin for this application. Need a Goldilocks Strap.
> 
> Tia


I highly recommend an original Tropic strap. Soft and pliable without feeling fragile. Love the taper too.

Borealis makes a very close facsimile for a good price.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

My two faves for comfort, lug gap filling, and general aesthetics are

Zuludiver Zennor

Scurfa

If it’s handy I can drop some pics later. Or there would certainly be plenty back In this thread or my review


----------



## furrygoat (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. Looking at Zuludiver so far.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

furrygoat said:


> Thanks for all the replies. Looking at Zuludiver so far.


Here's a couple pics on that one. 

































It's obviously a pretty bland strap, but that lets the watch itself shine. And it just fits the space so well.


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

furrygoat said:


> Thanks for all the replies. Looking at Zuludiver so far.


This might help as well:








Tropic Strap Comparison


WARNING: PHOTO HEAVY POST. Recently, I have been collecting and basically searching for the best modern interpretation of the vintage tropic straps made famous in the 1960's. And so far I have 9 that's available in the market. Note that the following two straps I wanted to review is not here...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## furrygoat (Feb 9, 2012)

Reidceeding said:


> This might help as well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome thread thanks. Gonna try the "hot/cold water coffee cup trick".


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

furrygoat said:


> Awesome thread thanks. Gonna try the "hot/cold water coffee cup trick".


NP. I haven't read this for a while, and have no clue what the "hot/cold water coffee cup trick is," but I've just made up a number of things in my head. I'll have to go back to the article to see how close I am.

As for some practical advice, I have a number of the OG Tropic Straps and find them to be amazing. They're pricey, but incredibly soft and flexible with no break in, and the taper to 16mm really helps to offset the size of a bulkier watch head. There was a thread going around a while ago about the length of them, but I've had no issues and have relatively slim wrists (6.5ish).

Not sure about comfort, but the Uncle Seiko waffle strap also looks killer on this watch!

Good luck!


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

furrygoat said:


> Thanks for all the replies. Looking at Zuludiver so far.


It's pricey, but the Hirsch Accent is easily the most comfortable and best looking rubber strap I own, hands down. My search for 'THE perfect' rubber strap ended with the Accent. Looks absolutely stunning with a sexy sheen to it. Made of genuine Caoutchouc rubber, so it's extremely soft and pliable. Lays flat after use--not stiff with an undesirable memory effect on it's shape.
Others have said the Uncle Seiko tropic, and it leans heavily to the stiff end of the spectrum. You have to coffee cup it with hot water to get it to take the shape of your wrist (a forced memory effect), and If adjustment holes don't match up up perfectly for your wrist, it won't be comfortable at all. At least that's been my experience. For me, the tighter hole is way too tight--uncomfortably so. And the looser hole is way too loose.


----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)

Since we're Talkin' Rubber I have to shout out this navy blue tropic I picked up from Meraud. Very soft/pliable right out of the packaging yet does not feel cheap or flimsy. A nice sheen but not overly shiny. Nice looking buckle (polished, that may put off some). Overall feels quite premium. Oh and the kicker - it comes in a short size (112 on the long end) which is a game changer for wrists on the smallish side.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mgsooner said:


> Since we're Talkin' Rubber I have to shout out this navy blue tropic I picked up from Meraud. Very soft/pliable right out of the packaging yet does not feel cheap or flimsy. A nice sheen but not overly shiny. Nice looking buckle (polished, that may put off some). Overall feels quite premium. Oh and the kicker - it comes in a short size (112 on the long end) which is a game changer for wrists on the smallish side.
> 
> View attachment 15948672


That looks great 

That strap does sound good.


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

When tilted at angle I can see some of the non displayed digit of the date. This is because the date sits way too high in the window what a low quality expensive offering


----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)

Times_end said:


> When tilted at angle I can see some of the non displayed digit of the date. This is because the date sits way too high in the window what a low quality expensive offering


I have to be honest, I'm having a difficult time seeing what you're talking about here. I've tilted mine every which way imaginable and have not been able to see anything other than today's date. In fact one could argue the date is a bit too snug in the window, meaning the window itself should be larger.


----------



## G-8 (May 16, 2016)

SPB143 on Bark & Jack storm grey broad weave nato strap. The blue accents are more prominent under bright lighting. I was looking for a dark grey, single pass nato with good hardware, preferably with a woven texture for variety and added visual interest.


----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)

Got my Erika's Originals "Trident" in today. I have to say I can definitely understand some of the complaints I've read regarding these - it is not the easiest thing in the world to manipulate. However from a looks standpoint, holy smokes - this is incredible.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Ouch.


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

Looks like a Bark & Jack Blueberry single pass nato. Have this on my blue Alpinist


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

Buchmann69 said:


>


 Looks like a Bark & Jack Blueberry single pass nato.


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

SPB239 on new Seiko nato.
The straps don't fit into the second keeper, but into the movable first keeper. Notice the depth difference on the keepers.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

74notserpp said:


> SPB239 on new Seiko nato.
> The straps don't fit into the second keeper, but into the movable first keeper. Notice the depth difference on the keepers.
> 
> 
> ...


That's smart.


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

konners said:


> That's smart.


At first I thought it was weird, but I now agree with you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

JayQ said:


> Looks like a Bark & Jack Blueberry single pass nato.


It does!

This strap is actually from Crown & Buckle -> Chevron - Night









Chevron™ - Night | Crown & Buckle


Crown & Buckle's exclusive Chevron™ straps are a game changer. There is nothing on the retail market quite like them. Chevron straps are adjustable length, single-layer (one layer under watch), and single-pass (no excess length to fold back) nylon s




www.crownandbuckle.com


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

mgsooner said:


> I have to be honest, I'm having a difficult time seeing what you're talking about here. I've tilted mine every which way imaginable and have not been able to see anything other than today's date. In fact one could argue the date is a bit too snug in the window, meaning the window itself should be larger.


And if were to show, the picture was taken while wearing the watch, the date is horribly misaligned and sits extremely high, and also the 2 digits are not in symmetry.


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Heady Topper (Apr 25, 2018)

This thing is absolutely perfect on a black original Tropic strap 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Still loving my "non-vestigial-lume-pip-at-3" SPB147/SBDC105. Timekeeping is fine; 6-12 sec/day fast depending on whether worn or lying dial up, at least as good as, if not better than, run-of-the-mill 38 hr ETAs. Everything lines up just fine, date clicks over at midnight. Based on this, and my green Willard, I'll willing to step in and look at other Prospexes. The 239 and 240 are beckoning, and soon I think I'll drop my wad on them. Bring on the "X"!


----------



## furrygoat (Feb 9, 2012)

Looks pretty good on this Bonetto Centurini rubber nato I have. I usually don't like the extra bulk from natos though.


----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)

Today's combo: Haveston M-22.


----------



## Santa Claus (Jun 21, 2021)

Looks great on that Strap.


----------



## Santa Claus (Jun 21, 2021)

Looking forward to receiving my SPB143 & SPB147 tomorrow. Couldn't decide so i got both.


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

Santa Claus said:


> Looking forward to receiving my SPB143 & SPB147 tomorrow. Couldn't decide so i got both.


Are you planning to keep both, or just see which you like and send one back? I've got both, but am looking to sell the 147.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Joined the club finally today. Unfortunately I couldn't find any local dealers with one of the old dials (I don't really mind the new ones). I was afraid it would be too flat on my 6.5" wrist but actually wears very comfortably.

Alignment on the hands, bezel and dial looked near perfection on this one except the date wheel maybe sits slightly high and there was a tiny spec of something on the bezel insert that I though was dust but won't seem to come off. Brand new, it's running +13spd with 0.0 beat error and strong amplitude on my timegrapher. Hoping it will slow into the single digits for a daily rate.

Anyhow, I was able to negotiate down to 25% off retail ($1595 MSRP CAD to $1196.25 +tax). Glad I held out until the AD's were willing to negotiate a bit. Really like it so far (the sunburst grey dial is beautiful), but time will tell if I change my mind about it still being overpriced or not&#8230;.


----------



## Tyler Armstrong (Sep 17, 2013)

Okay so I own a Submariner and want one of these to compliment it (not too much the same) so I'm torn between the Gray and the Gilt offerings. Any advice for those who have seen or own both?


----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)

Times_end said:


> View attachment 15952146


Just now realizing this photo is regarding your earlier post about the date display on your watch. I misunderstood what you were saying to a degree. You've got a badly misaligned date wheel here. That would bother me. However this is not an inherent design flaw of the watch - rather poor QC on your specific example.


----------



## Santa Claus (Jun 21, 2021)

Reidceeding said:


> Are you planning to keep both, or just see which you like and send one back? I've got both, but am looking to sell the 147.


Hi
Im hoping to keep them both as there's things i like about both of them.

I really love the blue lume of the 147 but dislike the white date window. I only paid £765 for the 147 new so i may just keep it for this reason?

The 143 is my favourite as the date window matches dial better but i dislike the bracelet so it will be going on a waffle strap. I only paid £800 for the 143 new so again i think i got them both at more like what i think they are worth?

I would love it if they produced a no date version with blue lume, black dial or even a sunburst green dial.
I also prefer the older dial than the new onewith the lume at 3.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Santa Claus said:


> Hi
> Im hoping to keep them both as there's things i like about both of them.
> 
> I really love the blue lume of the 147 but dislike the white date window. I only paid £765 for the 147 new so i may just keep it for this reason?
> ...


It is a bit jarring, and I think a white-on-black wheel would have looked better. Although the lume is designed to look like its colour has aged (at least, in principle), date wheels often go a creamy colour over time and don't look shiny and white after 40-50 years. So it looks a little incongruous. I got used to it, though.

There was never a no-date Seiko diver back then - if there was, it would have been a 62MA . If they do make one, as Grand Seiko has done, it will be something modern, not based on anything from the back catalogue.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

Tyler Armstrong said:


> Okay so I own a Submariner and want one of these to compliment it (not too much the same) so I'm torn between the Gray and the Gilt offerings. Any advice for those who have seen or own both?


Sorry for the generic forum answer but only you can decide which one to get, I just own the SPB143 but have somewhat of a regular experience with the other models except for the newly released LE and the ones that come on a canvas strap (I visit my AD often, in fact I might go again tomorrow).


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

Has


mgsooner said:


> Just now realizing this photo is regarding your earlier post about the date display on your watch. I misunderstood what you were saying to a degree. You've got a badly misaligned date wheel here. That would bother me. However this is not an inherent design flaw of the watch - rather poor QC on your specific example.


First thing everytime I look at it, missed it when i got it now am stuck with it 1250 for that!


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Mine's on the Artem sailcloth today. Top notch strap and highly recommended!


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

Tyler Armstrong said:


> Okay so I own a Submariner and want one of these to compliment it (not too much the same) so I'm torn between the Gray and the Gilt offerings. Any advice for those who have seen or own both?


Sure - my quick thoughts (as an owner of both):

Both are very nice  My one issue with the 147 is that the markings are quite subtle and the indices quite wide. At a good angle, it looks phenomenal and has some great Black Bay vibes. However, in a lot of lighting conditions, the colours, indices and lume seem to just kinda meld together and the finer details disappear. It's hard to explain, but I think the sharpness of the BB65 combats this (I've never seen it in person). 
143 is way more versatile IMO. I found it hard to find straps I like with the 147. 
The blue lume on the 147 is super cool.
The white date wheel on the 147 annoyed me. It works better (but not perfect) on the 143. This may or may not bother you depending on how you feel about date wheels in general. 
The 143 obviously comes on a bracelet. It's clunky and heavy, but quite comfortable and I adjusted to the heft better than I thought (I go back and forth between the bracelet and a black tropic). 
The strap for the 147 is great! Very comfortable. 
I don't think you can really go wrong. If you keep your collection small, I'd maybe go toward the versatility of the 143. If it's just another watch in the rotation, the 147 will not disappoint.

Good luck!


----------



## Maxiumos (Mar 27, 2014)

Alright I have been wondering what this would look like so i just spent the 100 on it.

Spb147 on jubilee (for people that google this to find it.)


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

Maxiumos said:


> Alright I have been wondering what this would look like so i just spent the 100 on it.
> 
> Spb147 on jubilee (for people that google this to find it.)
> 
> View attachment 15957425


Nice - is that the Strapcode? I've almost pulled the trigger a few times, but am going to wait to see what Uncle Seiko eventually puts out for this lineup (I prefer the 20-16mm taper). How to you find the colour variation? I have the Oyster one (came with my 147 on trade), and it's way less noticeable than I thought it would be. If it came with the watch, I don't think I would have even questioned it. It is definitely more noticeable in pictures than in every day use.

If it was up to me, every Seiko dive watch would come on the janky-ass jubilee from the SKX013.


----------



## parkpy (Jan 14, 2019)

The SBDC101 dial is a much lighter shade than I thought it was going to be. I like sunburst dials. I love them, really. But maybe not so much on a diver. I prefer my old SBDC051's dial (and lume!)

Also, if there was a low profile quick adjust, I would never take the SBDC101 off its bracelet. My wrist is 17.5cm, and i'm always between micro adjusts, or strap holes. I leave the watch on its bracelet at home, and for short trips. But if I go on a multi-day trip, I just pack NATOs. I do NOT like NATO straps, but they are extremely convenient. 

Highly recommend trying, before buying.


----------



## E_PEV (Dec 9, 2014)

Hey all. Been lurking this thread for awhile now and am happy to say I've joined the 143 club as of today! Already got it on a Strapcode Chaffle and know this is going to be my new daily.

Shout out to Brad at Brent L. Miller for helping make this happen. Can't recommend him enough


----------



## VijayP (Aug 20, 2016)

Tyler Armstrong said:


> Okay so I own a Submariner and want one of these to compliment it (not too much the same) so I'm torn between the Gray and the Gilt offerings. Any advice for those who have seen or own both?


I own SPB147 and considered both 143 & 147. In my opinion, gilt version is very understated and looks classy. In the showroom, I compared 147 alongside with Tudor BB58 (black/gilt) and Oris 65 (gilt version) before finalizing on it.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Tyler Armstrong said:


> Okay so I own a Submariner and want one of these to compliment it (not too much the same) so I'm torn between the Gray and the Gilt offerings. Any advice for those who have seen or own both?


Tagging @sportura since he faced the same situation and made a choice.

I went 147, but I do not own a Submariner...
So my advice is inane


----------



## Mithril101 (Jun 24, 2021)

Hello All,

Got my 143 today and I'm not thrilled with the alignment. Should I exchange it or is this as good as it gets?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Mithril101 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Got my 143 today and I'm not thrilled with the alignment. Should I exchange it or is this as good as it gets?
> 
> View attachment 15958929


Saw this watch at the Seiko boutique in Sydney today. I didn't like it at all. Bezel insert it too wide but the case finishing was nice.


----------



## Tournemine (Oct 26, 2017)

Does anyone else notice a slight difference in coloration between the hands and the hour markers on the SPB143? I swear on the example I'm considering that the hands are slightly 'creamier'...


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Tyler Armstrong said:


> Okay so I own a Submariner and want one of these to compliment it (not too much the same) so I'm torn between the Gray and the Gilt offerings. Any advice for those who have seen or own both?





Mediocre said:


> Tagging @sportura since he faced the same situation and made a choice.







































I only wear my 143 on straps, never on the bracelet, so for me there is little resemblance to the Submariner at all. And it's my summer beach beater. It's purpose is to protect my Sub, not compete with it.

I bought this watch because I've always been a huge fan of the 62MAS and the slate grey sunburst dial is it's most distinguishing feature. To me, these other alternatives that Seiko is pumping out don't hit the mark and don't feel right.


----------



## E_PEV (Dec 9, 2014)

On the B&R Aqua-Vent today. The precurve is a game changer for comfort but I did wish it filled the lug space just a bit more


----------



## Tyler Armstrong (Sep 17, 2013)

Unfortunately I can't seem to get over the addition of the lume pip at 3 o'clock. I understand it was for ISO standards but it feels off as it disrupts the 60 minute chapter ring.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

The Hirsch Accent is a total badass on this watch. I've owned a lot of rubber straps and nothing else comes close. My first at this price point, so I'm kinda comparing apples to oranges. But Im fairly certain any rubber strap I buy after this will only disappoint.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Mithril101 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Got my 143 today and I'm not thrilled with the alignment. Should I exchange it or is this as good as it gets?
> 
> View attachment 15958929


What am I missing? Looks pretty well aligned to me on a quick glance. Bezel is maybe ever so slightly off?

I think with Seiko no matter how closely you inspect it, something somewhere will be sub par. I just try not to sweat the little things and enjoy the watch.


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

mi6_ said:


> What am I missing? Looks pretty well aligned to me on a quick glance. Bezel is maybe ever so slightly off?
> 
> I think with Seiko no matter how closely you inspect it, something somewhere will be sub par. I just try not to sweat the little things and enjoy the watch.


Yeah, I've seen some bad examples, but I can't spot anything on that one.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Mithril101 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Got my 143 today and I'm not thrilled with the alignment. Should I exchange it or is this as good as it gets?
> 
> View attachment 15958929


Looks pretty solid to me too. What are you seeing that we're all missing?


----------



## G-8 (May 16, 2016)

Tyler Armstrong said:


> Unfortunately I can't seem to get over the addition of the lume pip at 3 o'clock. I understand it was for ISO standards but it feels off as it disrupts the 60 minute chapter ring.


Funny - the addition of the 3 o'clock lume blob to the new SPB143 pushed me to get the original SPB143 before it sold out. I was on the fence about buying one for months before then (partly because I kept looking for the blue dial SPB149 but was never able to find one).


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I have read much debate over the line pip.....and it makes me glad I am not that picky with my watches. It does not bother me at all. The diver I wore today (not Seiko) has scratched sapphire, and it never bothers me lol


----------



## Tournemine (Oct 26, 2017)

I finally joined the club yesterday and added the 143 to my modest rotation having found one of the 'original' dials in stock locally. I'd been debating between this and the Tudor BB58 Blue for a while, and while in isolation I think I slightly prefer the BB58, when taking a holistic view of the collection I wanted this watch to be something more rugged than the IWC, and which I wouldn't mind taking a beating. The BB58 almost felt too nice, like it would take the place of the IWC.

This really is such a stupid hobby.


----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)

Okay so I've worn my 213 exclusively for seven straight days. The vast majority of the waking hours it has been on my wrist. Over seven days it has lost a total of nine seconds. I don't own a timegrapher but as far as real-world results I am getting excellent performance straight out of the box (so far).


----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)

Tournemine said:


> Does anyone else notice a slight difference in coloration between the hands and the hour markers on the SPB143? I swear on the example I'm considering that the hands are slightly 'creamier'...


Yes the lume on the hands does not match the lume on the markers. This is very evident on my 213. Has always been a bit of a pet peeve of mine but you see the same thing on the Oris Divers 65, which is up at the approx $2K price point.


----------



## Tournemine (Oct 26, 2017)

mgsooner said:


> Yes the lume on the hands does not match the lume on the markers. This is very evident on my 213. Has always been a bit of a pet peeve of mine but you see the same thing on the Oris Divers 65, which is up at the approx $2K price point.


To be honest, I really don't mind as at least all the hands are consistent with each other, and likewise the markers. I was just concerned in case it meant a dial or hand replacement had occurred.


----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)

Tournemine said:


> To be honest, I really don't mind as at least all the hands are consistent with each other, and likewise the markers. I was just concerned in case it meant a dial or hand replacement had occurred.


Yeah, I agree. It really hasn't bothered me that much. I think it may be more apparent on my 213 because you're viewing them against a light-colored background.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Tournemine said:


> Does anyone else notice a slight difference in coloration between the hands and the hour markers on the SPB143? I swear on the example I'm considering that the hands are slightly 'creamier'...


I have multiple watches where marker/hand lume is different, and I prefer it just as i prefer visible contrast between dial and hands


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

So I've got a 149 incoming, any good strap/bracelet recommendations save for Uncle Seiko? 

Gotta say though I really loved the stock strap, super comfy.


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Sambation said:


> So I've got a 149 incoming, any good strap/bracelet recommendations save for Uncle Seiko?
> 
> Gotta say though I really loved the stock strap, super comfy.












I really like mine on the sailcloth strap from Artem. Equally nice is the sailcloth from monstraps.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## saml70 (Jun 22, 2019)

Desk diving.
Just joined the club yesterday!

Shoutout to Josh @ Joseph Gann Jewelers in Boston. Great guy, pleasure to deal with.
He had the 143, 147, and even the new 239 in stock for me to compare.
I was leaning towards the gilty 147 and 239, but in the end, the 143 just seems to be more versatile and, of course, comes standard with the bracelet.

The straps with the 239 have a nice look and feel to them, but I hate the extra material, folds, and bulk of natos. Too fussy and bulky for me. In a single pass, it might be just the ticket.

I think I'd like to buy the standard Seiko rubber strap that you get with the 147. Is there a way to do this myself, direct from Seiko?


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

koolpep said:


> I really like mine on the sailcloth strap from Artem. Equally nice is the sailcloth from monstraps.


Great advice, looks the biz. I actually have a 20mm Artem just like that, so awesome! Thanks


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

In the sun









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saml70 (Jun 22, 2019)

74notserpp said:


> In the sun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Pete,

do you think that strap on the 239 could be pretty easily modified to cut off the extra layer that runs under the watch and be modified to be a single-pass strap?

(others, feel free to come in on the question, too)

-sam


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

saml70 said:


> @Pete,
> 
> do you think that strap on the 239 could be pretty easily modified to cut off the extra layer that runs under the watch and be modified to be a single-pass strap?
> 
> ...


I suppose you could cut the strap here as shown in the photo.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Sambation said:


> Great advice, looks the biz. I actually have a 20mm Artem just like that, so awesome! Thanks


Thanks for the brain spark! I have a 20mm Artem on a different watch currently....which I have an OE rubber strap in the mail for. The Artem would be perfect on the Seiko! Thanks!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

74notserpp said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the strap.

Does Seiko sell it separately? Or is there a third party strap maker with one?


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

sportura said:


> Love the strap.
> 
> Does Seiko sell it separately? Or is there a third party strap maker with one?


I'm not sure. Either ask Seiko or maybe someone may sell one as the SPB237 and SPB239, come with two straps each.
They are superb quality straps!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Mediocre said:


> Thanks for the brain spark! I have a 20mm Artem on a different watch currently....which I have an OE rubber strap in the mail for. The Artem would be perfect on the Seiko! Thanks!


Posted mine on the Artem just 2 pages back. Love it!








Seiko Diver’s 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1 /...







www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

Tyler Armstrong said:


> Okay so I own a Submariner and want one of these to compliment it (not too much the same) so I'm torn between the Gray and the Gilt offerings. Any advice for those who have seen or own both?


I bought the 149 and went to get the 143 but felt it was a bit sterile so I bought the 147 and 145. 145 is definitely worth considering. It feels kind half way between the two.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

broonzbane said:


> Posted mine on the Artem just 2 pages back. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, looks great! I will post a 147 on one by Monday at the latest


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

This 239 with the nato strap looks really nice.



74notserpp said:


> In the sun


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

Here to advocate for the SPB145. I have it on the steel bracelet 99.9% of the rime but I though this dark chocolate brown Eulit peeling paired well with the soft tropical brown/taupe dial of the 145.

If I could get a color matched bracelet that tapered to 16mm that would be awesome. Uncle Seiko is working on something but I fear the color will be off. In fact, I wish this watch didn't have Diashield. Although, it has done a remarkable job at keeping mine mostly scratch free so far.

Cheers!


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

The perfect dome on the crystal, beautiful and unique dial color and an extremely well engineered case that sits low on the wrist! I'm a happy camper with my SPB145 (V1 haha). I believe the value prop is spot on for me. I wear this more than my Datejust lately.


----------



## neatokino (Aug 1, 2009)

Chiming in on the 145 bandwagon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

Thom986 said:


> This 239 with the nato strap looks really nice.


this looks great!


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

neatokino said:


> Chiming in on the 145 bandwagon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such an underrated reference! Great look on aged leather.


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

Tyler Armstrong said:


> Okay so I own a Submariner and want one of these to compliment it (not too much the same) so I'm torn between the Gray and the Gilt offerings. Any advice for those who have seen or own both?


SPB145 all the way! You get the soft tropical brown dial that reminds me of a faded sub but the versatility of silver accents that are more similar to the SPB143. The contrast of the cold black bezel and warm dial are fun but not too fun if you know what I mean.


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

Reidceeding said:


> Nice - is that the Strapcode? I've almost pulled the trigger a few times, but am going to wait to see what Uncle Seiko eventually puts out for this lineup (I prefer the 20-16mm taper). How to you find the colour variation? I have the Oyster one (came with my 147 on trade), and it's way less noticeable than I thought it would be. If it came with the watch, I don't think I would have even questioned it. It is definitely more noticeable in pictures than in every day use.
> 
> If it was up to me, every Seiko dive watch would come on the janky-ass jubilee from the SKX013.


I'm 100% with you on this. If my 145 had a 20-16 taper I would probably label it the perfect watch. I have tried thinner clasps on mine trying to achieve a more vintage look but I haven't hit the jackpot yet. Uncle Seiko said he is working on something but no word if it will be anywhere near the same color steel as Diashield. I have a feeling he will introduce a President style for it which would be cool. I really hope he tapers it to 16!

I just fit an SKX013 jubilee I had to SKX009 end links to give my009 a heavy taper. I love it.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Owned an SPB143 very briefly last year, didn't love it and ended up returning it. Have kept coming back to the pictures here and wondering if I made a mistake - turns out I had!

Finally decided to give it another go, and so pleased I did. Picked up a nice used example, and I'm liking it a LOT this time around


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

Loving my 213 thus far. This seems to be the general consensus and I can definitely understand why. Truly exceptional in the flesh. I've yet to take it off the bracelet, but I'd expect it will find it's way onto a nato or tropic soon enough. This is a watch that I've been loving more the more I wear it. A rare experience for me. Simply stunning package for the price. For the life of me I can't understand why someone would buy a BB58 for 3x the price of this and I've owned a BB58. And of course the obligatory wrist shot.


----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)

eric198324 said:


> Loving my 213 thus far. This seems to be the general consensus and I can definitely understand why. Truly exceptional in the flesh. I've yet to take it off the bracelet, but I'd expect it will find it's way onto a nato or tropic soon enough. This is a watch that I've been loving more the more I wear it. A rare experience for me. Simply stunning package for the price. For the life of me I can't understand why someone would buy a BB58 for 3x the price of this and I've owned a BB58. And of course the obligatory wrist shot.
> View attachment 15967730
> 
> View attachment 15967734


It's one hell of a watch. Such a perfect size. Just a joy to wear. The bezel plays so many fun tricks with the light. 20mm lugs means you can go nuts with straps (I may have gone a little TOO nuts).

I was out doing a little watch shopping today and saw the Tokyo blue Seamaster. While it's absolutely stunning and certainly a step up from my 213, is it five times the watch? Personally I don't feel that it is.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

147 works well on Artem!


----------



## Toolwatchmd (Sep 6, 2020)

Does anyone have pictures of this watch on an Isofrane?


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)

Threw my 213 on a white Hirsch Pure and oh my&#8230;


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mgsooner said:


> Threw my 213 on a white Hirsch Pure and oh my&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 15970821


Yup. Awesome.


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

eric198324 said:


> Loving my 213 thus far. This seems to be the general consensus and I can definitely understand why. Truly exceptional in the flesh. I've yet to take it off the bracelet, but I'd expect it will find it's way onto a nato or tropic soon enough. This is a watch that I've been loving more the more I wear it. A rare experience for me. Simply stunning package for the price. For the life of me I can't understand why someone would buy a BB58 for 3x the price of this and I've owned a BB58. And of course the obligatory wrist shot.
> View attachment 15967730
> 
> View attachment 15967734


This looks absolutely beautiful.

I have the 149 the 147 and also the BB58 blue and soon the bronze.

The 213 is super cool, the press photos look meh, but real life pics seem so much better.


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## npl_texas (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

SPB145


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

Apologies, slightly off topic but does anyone know if there's a Crafter Blue strap that will fit the SPB models?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

SPB143. US GL831.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

I have suffered through 100 pages of complaints about no ceramics, too big, too small, 6R35, seiko is ****, how dare they charge more, etc. The last 200 got better. 

The result, an spb213 is on its way.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Luftwaffel said:


> I have suffered through 100 pages of complaints about no ceramics, too big, too small, 6R35, seiko is ****, how dare they charge more, etc. The last 200 got better.
> 
> The result, an spb213 is on its way.


Having had mine since it was very first released, IMO, these are undoubtedly greater than the sum of their parts.

I think Stacey at HODINKEE said it well.

Something like: if you've had most of the affordable Seiko divers, and grew to love the OG 62MAS during that journey, these slightly-beyond-affordable modern reinterpretations will likely seem a no brainer to pull the trigger on, and 100% click in the metal for Seiko fans. Slight Seiko quirks/warts and all.

That notion definitely holds true for me.

Welcome to the club, and I hope the sentiment proves true for you too! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Luftwaffel said:


> I have suffered through 100 pages of complaints about no ceramics, too big, too small, 6R35, seiko is ****, how dare they charge more, etc. The last 200 got better.
> 
> The result, an spb213 is on its way.


You wander what people are even doing here sometimes . Great choice!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

SPB149


----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)

Got around to sizing the bracelet today, and wow did I not expect to like it as much as I do. A little rattley for sure, but in a good way. Feels nice and vintage. Was able to get a perfect, comfortable fit. I did not anticipate this being a bracelet watch for me at all, but I think it's going to stay on here for a bit.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Kev161 said:


> View attachment 15978406
> 
> View attachment 15978411


Great shots!


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Great shots!


Thanks!


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

mgsooner said:


> Got around to sizing the bracelet today, and wow did I not expect to like it as much as I do. A little rattley for sure, but in a good way. Feels nice and vintage. Was able to get a perfect, comfortable fit. I did not anticipate this being a bracelet watch for me at all, but I think it's going to stay on here for a bit.


It's a pin and collar setup isn't it?

I think so&#8230; didn't have the tools for that so onto straps they went. But if they were screws then I might go fish the bracelets out. Cheers


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Not many words to add at this point, so&#8230;


























Actually one thought 

It seems this 14x series is still rolling along with public enthusiasm but the cousin 185 series seems quieter after its release even though it too was well anticipated. Or maybe it's just me?

If the the 143 and 185 came out at the same time I know I would have been torn. Both are nice updates to two very classic seiko Diver references.


----------



## aznsk8s87 (Feb 12, 2021)

boatswain said:


> It seems this 14x series is still rolling along with public enthusiasm but the cousin 185 series seems quieter after its release even though it too was well anticipated. Or maybe it's just me?
> 
> If the the 143 and 185 came out at the same time I know I would have been torn. Both are nice updates to two very classic seiko Diver references.


I think the new MM200 is just too big for what it is. Like I'm glad it exists for some people, but the 14X series is just much easier to work with.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

ck2k01 said:


> SPB143. US GL831.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking strap, but I'm wondering if the fact that nothing was done to buff the flash off the sides of the strap bothers anyone else&#8230;


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Actually one thought
> 
> It seems this 14x series is still rolling along with public enthusiasm but the cousin 185 series seems quieter after its release even though it too was well anticipated. Or maybe it's just me?
> 
> If the the 143 and 185 came out at the same time I know I would have been torn. Both are nice updates to two very classic seiko Diver references.


I would agree, there seems to be far less activity on the other thread, and coverage of those models in general. I was probably looking forward to the MM200 as much as 14x initially, but they just didn't get the combination of colours right for me (no black dial other than one with a steel bezel?!)

They have also all been cursed by the 3 o clock lume plot, whereas the early editions of the 14x series are thankfully free from this design afterthought. Once you see it, and digest how poorly executed it is, can't be unseen


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

broonzbane said:


> Great looking strap, but I'm wondering if the fact that nothing was done to buff the flash off the sides of the strap bothers anyone else&#8230;


Fair critique--the sharp line on the sides between the smooth top and textured bottom of the strap. I'd never noticed before.

They also run a tad long for my 6.5" and I'd prefer if the OD Green were just a tad greener and less brown.

Those critiques aside, this one and the standard black are still some of my favorite rubber straps. The overall look and comfort are ?


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

It is here

My new Spb213.

The good: all is aligned, bezel, date and hands. The case fits like a glow, the dial and bezel looks amazing. Easy to size the bracelet. The hands, with that brushed/polished look, and the blue seconds hand is just perfect.

The ok: the bracelet is ok, the clasp and diver ex. not.

The bad: why chop that date window like that. I want my bevel back. And yeah, there is a small difference in lume color for the plots and hands. The plots are shiny, the lume on the hands are matt.

I this my exit watch? Probably not, but damn close. Extra bonus was the 20% discount I got. I do not think this will be flipped, but other watches in collection are in danger now.










Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Also not a huge fan of the clasp, seems to sit awkwardly on my wrist - I quite like the bracelet, rattles and all, but the clasp and extension could definitely be a bit better. Otherwise all good


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

ck2k01 said:


> Fair critique--the sharp line on the sides between the smooth top and textured bottom of the strap. I'd never noticed before.
> 
> They also run a tad long for my 6.5" and I'd prefer if the OD Green were just a tad greener and less brown.
> 
> Those critiques aside, this one and the standard black are still some of my favorite rubber straps. The overall look and comfort are ?


I have one of his Tropics and a Waffle, and the finishing on both is flawless, so this anomaly stood out to me. I'm hoping he'll offer his straps in more premium rubber formulations in future releases. Synthetic FKM or (pipe dream) natural caoutchouc rubber. I'd pounce&#8230;


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

This is just crazy beautiful


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Kleineelfe666 (Jul 9, 2021)

Maxiumos said:


> Alright I have been wondering what this would look like so i just spent the 100 on it.
> 
> Spb147 on jubilee (for people that google this to find it.)
> 
> View attachment 15957425


I might also get this for my Spb147 now.

Thanks!


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

redhed18 said:


> It's a pin and collar setup isn't it?


Yes, but I think the collar is in the inner side (like in Marinemasters), which makes the system much more easy and effective.



redhed18 said:


> I think so&#8230; didn't have the tools for that so onto straps they went. But if they were screws then I might go fish the bracelets out. Cheers


Yes, of course you can buy one of those Chinese thingies for peanuts but lacking it, a thin paper clip or a pointless needle will do it too.


----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)

Not a bad pair&#8230;


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

The only reason I chose not to get the new white dial is because I have the 149 already. It's a great watch and is great in rotation with my bb58!!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

What a wonderful duo.

These two watches with their white dials illustrate wonderfully the talent of Seiko.



mgsooner said:


> Not a bad pair&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 15990282


Here again a magnificent duo.

Although different and not in the same budget, I find that they inspire a certain common philosophy.



brash47 said:


> The only reason I chose not to get the new white dial is because I have the 149 already. It's a great watch and is great in rotation with my bb58!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

143 looks amazing in water with sunlight glinting off of the dial. This pic does not do it justice.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBDC105/SPB147


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tone1298 said:


> View attachment 15999518


Stunning!


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

gshock626 said:


> SBDC105/SPB147


Lovely pics mate. What waffle strap is that? Uncle Seiko?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Norrie said:


> Lovely pics mate. What waffle strap is that? Uncle Seiko?


Thanks! It's from Zuludiver.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Sold my 143 a few months ago and immediately regretted it.
Got a new one and won't make the same mistake again.


----------



## E30 Racer (Mar 20, 2021)

Mediocre said:


> View attachment 15991131


Maybe I've been hiding under my rock for too long...when did the lume change to blue (noting the mk 2 dial)? It's green on my 143.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

E30 Racer said:


> Maybe I've been hiding under my rock for too long...when did the lume change to blue (noting the mk 2 dial)? It's green on my 143.


No clue, I do not keep up with that kind of info. It could also be lighting and/or my camera


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

E30 Racer said:


> Maybe I've been hiding under my rock for too long...when did the lume change to blue (noting the mk 2 dial)? It's green on my 143.


I recently bought a143 mk II dial and the lume is standard green Seiko lumibrite.


----------



## Tournemine (Oct 26, 2017)

Has anyone sourced a rubber waffle strap within the EU which is 143 compatible?


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Tournemine said:


> Has anyone sourced a rubber waffle strap within the EU which is 143 compatible?


I'd check Ali Express.


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

I have it on spb083. It's compatible with all watches with lugs 20/20mm.you need 20mm. I found it a bit stiff, would recommend their tropic FKM strap


----------



## Tournemine (Oct 26, 2017)

ryan850 said:


> I'd check Ali Express.


Thanks. The problem is right now in Sweden the national postal service is being rather overzealous with applying taxes and 'service fees' to packages from outside the EU, so I'd rather avoid buying from outside the bloc if possible.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Tournemine said:


> Thanks. The problem is right now in Sweden the national postal service is being rather overzealous with applying taxes and 'service fees' to packages from outside the EU, so I'd rather avoid buying from outside the bloc if possible.


Taxes on a $10 item shouldn't be much. Your doing to pay at least 40 for any waffle strap from a place like watch gecko.


----------



## Tournemine (Oct 26, 2017)

ryan850 said:


> Taxes on a $10 item shouldn't be much. Your doing to pay at least 40 for any waffle strap from a place like watch gecko.


You're right, they 'shouldn't be' but that's the issue right now... There are huge backlogs with Postnord and ridiculous charges being levied, so I was hoping to avoid AliExpress if possible. It was reported that there were around 100,000 packages per day landing at Stockholm's main airport from China. Pretty crazy for a country with a population of just 10m


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

Tournemine said:


> Has anyone sourced a rubber waffle strap within the EU which is 143 compatible?


These guys are based in Germany You searched for Waffle - WatchBandit


----------



## Tournemine (Oct 26, 2017)

JayQ said:


> These guys are based in Germany You searched for Waffle - WatchBandit


Cheers


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

WatchGecko in UK makes good waffle straps that are 143 compatible.


----------



## aznsk8s87 (Feb 12, 2021)

Anyone have pics of a navy Tropic strap with the SPB149? Can't decide between that and anthracite


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

markmv said:


> I have it on spb083. It's compatible with all watches with lugs 20/20mm.you need 20mm. I found it a bit stiff, would recommend their tropic FKM strap


Thanks for the information. Think I'll try it out since the cost is so minimal.


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

My SPB143 has some scuffs between the lugs, likely from trying to re-attach the bracelet endlinks. Is there anything simple I can do to polish this? Cape Cod cloth? Its not bad, and its obviously not noticeable with the bracelet on but I like to wear the watch on a variety of bracelets.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

For polished stainless steel cape cod will take them out. For brushed parts of cases or bracelets you can use a green scotchbrite pad. Be aware though that with either method, you’re removing material from the watch.


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

With diashield coating it may be quite challenging


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Good point forgot about the Diashield coating. Probably best to leave it and live with the scratches.


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

Interested to hear what made owners choose the SPB143 over the SPB213. I like both variations but I think the SPB213 may have more versatility when it comes to straps, e.g. brown leather, light grey/blue rubber, whereas the SPB143 will mostly suit black straps. Also I don't currently have a white/silver-dialled diver in my collection...however I do appreciate the monochromatic styling of the SPB143. 

And what do owners like MOST about their SPBs?

I've been a little put off by the numerous reports of misaligned bezels and other QC issues, however overall the SPB looks like a very compelling package. Convince me!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Spoonsey said:


> Interested to hear what made owners choose the SPB143 over the SPB213.





















Simple. The SPB143 strongly resembles the 62MAS, a grail for most Seiko enthusiasts.

And it looks phenomenal on both black and grey straps depending on whether you want to accentuate the bezel color or the dial color.


----------



## Tournemine (Oct 26, 2017)

I also debated between the two. Whilst the 213 is perhaps more fun, and suits the application of a weekend/casual watch, I went with the slightly more somber 143 so that should I wear it when travelling for pleasure it would more easily blend into a smart casual outfit when necessary.


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

This is what it looks like between both of my lugs. I wasn't sure if is normal, or misuse on on my part when charging the bracelet to a strap.

I'm not mad about it, in the future I'd probably just prefer a brushed case in those spots though. I wasn't sure if cape cod would work or not. To be honest I'm not the biggest fan of diashield either way. I notice the watch gets a smudge like "dirty" sheen to it quite often that regular brushed watch cases don't get. I still love the watch just my opinion of diashield, especially considering if it is coated in this spot it wasn't hard to scratch it still.










I am curious if you guys think cape cod will have any effect.


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

Home from work to find my order for the tropic anthracite strap on the door mat


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

jam3s121 said:


> This is what it looks like between both of my lugs. I wasn't sure if is normal, or misuse on on my part when charging the bracelet to a strap.
> 
> I'm not mad about it, in the future I'd probably just prefer a brushed case in those spots though. I wasn't sure if cape cod would work or not. To be honest I'm not the biggest fan of diashield either way. I notice the watch gets a smudge like "dirty" sheen to it quite often that regular brushed watch cases don't get. I still love the watch just my opinion of diashield, especially considering if it is coated in this spot it wasn't hard to scratch it still.
> 
> ...


It might, but you run the risk of creating something your not entirely happy with. I've got the same marking on mine, and most who remove the bracelet will certainly find the same. If a bracelet is fitted to the SPB14X, the case will almost definitely get marked up - it's unavoidable, whether it's the result of fitting, or just through a tiny bit of play between the end link and case when worn. Just try to accept that it's the way it is!

Not sure a brushed end link area would help much - brushed surfaces will also take marks, albeit slightly less obvious.


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

konners said:


> It might, but you run the risk of creating something your not entirely happy with. I've got the same marking on mine, and most who remove the bracelet will certainly find the same. If a bracelet is fitted to the SPB14X, the case will almost definitely get marked up - it's unavoidable, whether it's the result of fitting, or just through a tiny bit of play between the end link and case when worn. Just try to accept that it's the way it is!
> 
> Not sure a brushed end link area would help much - brushed surfaces will also take marks, albeit slightly less obvious.


Thanks good to know I'm not alone. I'll live with it and consider this the next time I get a great watch for changing straps and possibly not wear the bracelet.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

SPB143 on a green strap from LIW.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

jam3s121 said:


> Thanks good to know I'm not alone. I'll live with it and consider this the next time I get a great watch for changing straps and possibly not wear the bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Like I say, the marks could have been made the moment the bracelet was fitted at the factory. I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

This one for the day
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Is the QC really as bad as it seems with these watches? Found one 20% off brand new but really resistant to pull the trigger.


----------



## jascolli (Mar 2, 2015)

pojo1806 said:


> Is the QC really as bad as it seems with these watches? Found one 20% off brand new but really resistant to pull the trigger.


Yes it is. I purchased from an online retailer and had to return it for misalignment. It's really outrageous. Never again.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

pojo1806 said:


> Is the QC really as bad as it seems with these watches? Found one 20% off brand new but really resistant to pull the trigger.


No it's not that bad.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

jascolli said:


> Yes it is. I purchased from an online retailer and had to return it for misalignment. It's really outrageous. Never again.





JLS36 said:


> No it's not that bad.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Who knows what to believe. 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Tournemine (Oct 26, 2017)

Natural habitat


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

pojo1806 said:


> Who knows what to believe.


Easy. Some are bad, some are fine. Ask for photos of the one they will ship before buying online.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

What are the chances that a padi model will introduced with a Pepsi bezel? 

Let me tell you I’d be all over that.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

pojo1806 said:


> Who knows what to believe. 🤦🏻‍♂️


I ALWAYS check out Seiko's bezel alignment in person before I part with my cash. My personal experience is only around 30% of Seikos at most is aligned correctly. Not good. But still, I keep buying them, abeit only the correctly aligned ones.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

KoolKat said:


> I ALWAYS check out Seiko's bezel alignment in person before I part with my cash. My personal experience is only around 30% of Seikos at most is aligned correctly. Not good. But still, I keep buying them, abeit only the correctly aligned ones.


I resisted and didn't order online, not worth the risk of Seiko QC buying blind.


----------



## HeyKQ (Jul 7, 2021)

I was between the 145 and 149. Went with the 149 but starting to regret not going with the 145. Looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neatokino (Aug 1, 2009)

145 on Hirsch caoutchouc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

HeyKQ said:


> I was between the 145 and 149. Went with the 149 but starting to regret not going with the 145. Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No bad choice imo.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## neatokino (Aug 1, 2009)

Absolutely no bad choice. I went with the 145 and started to regret it after the purchase, but no regrets any more. This design seems to work in all the variations.


----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)

Had to get this back on the MN. I think it's probably my favorite look for this watch (so far).


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

neatokino said:


> Absolutely no bad choice. I went with the 145 and started to regret it after the purchase, but no regrets any more. This design seems to work in all the variations.


Same here, had some second thoughts at first, but love the 145 now.


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

mgsooner said:


> Had to get this back on the MN. I think it's probably my favorite look for this watch (so far).
> 
> View attachment 16018102


If I had the white dial this is definitely the color I'd go too. Nice job


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

mgsooner said:


> Had to get this back on the MN. I think it's probably my favorite look for this watch (so far).
> 
> View attachment 16018102


My 143 hasn't left the MN in about 4 months!


----------



## bes-b2 (Jan 16, 2009)

boatswain said:


>


That is a killer shot. I am always on the fence of should I go SPB143 or SPB147...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

bes-b2 said:


> That is a killer shot. I am always on the fence of should I go SPB143 or SPB147...


Thanks

I'm clearly biased, but the classic versatility of the 143 is great


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

bes-b2 said:


> That is a killer shot. I am always on the fence of should I go SPB143 or SPB147...





boatswain said:


> Thanks
> 
> I'm clearly biased, but the classic versatility of the 143 is great


Always good to see both LOL

Enjoyed the 147 this afternoon


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mediocre said:


> Always good to see both LOL
> 
> Enjoyed the 147 this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 16019003


Looks great!

The 147 does the warm gilt tone so well. Not too forced feeling.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Looks great!
> 
> The 147 does the warm gilt tone so well. Not too forced feeling.


I agree, glad threads like this informed about it. I wanted a gilt watch for personal reasons, but I wanted one that I considered very wearable. The 147 offers that.

That said, if I were looking for the ultimate, versatile daily wear I think the 143 is a better choice.


----------



## bes-b2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Mediocre said:


> Always good to see both LOL
> 
> Enjoyed the 147 this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 16019003


You guys are killing me.


----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)

smkader said:


> My 143 hasn't left the MN in about 4 months!


It really is a great strap. Yes it's a bit difficult to get fastened but once you get your technique down it's really not that bad. As far as a snug yet comfortable fit there's not a whole lot that's going to beat it.


----------



## HeyKQ (Jul 7, 2021)

I wear my SPB149 on the bracelet but I’ve been trying to find a leather strap that works with it. Haven’t found one I love for this watch yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyKQ (Jul 7, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

Wearing my 143 right now.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I have received a couple questions about the 147 dial and lume, so I took some pics. No filters applied

Natural light, in the shade









Direct sunlight, obviously some branches above lol










Inside, dim natural light through window









Inside, warm incandescent light









Inside, white LED bulbs










And.....

Lume


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

pojo1806 said:


> I resisted and didn't order online, not worth the risk of Seiko QC buying blind.


I had a jabroni on eBay recently ban me from ever buying from him ever again when I sent back the 2 Save the Ocean Turtles that I purchased from him. One watch had a misaligned rotating bezel and the other one had some small scuffs and scratches everywhere on the shiny part of the watch case. I purchased my 777 from this same jabroni last year and it was flawless. This time around both watches had issues. Either this seller is getting the watches that he's selling from stores that had them on display or is mixing in returns with the brand new stuff that he's selling. I will be reporting this jabroni to eBay to find out why he did what he did. I've been buying on eBay since 1999 without having any seller on there banning me for returning a defective or damaged watch. This jabroni must've really been afraid that I was going to give him a bad review for him to ban me from ever buying from him ever again.. Also, I've never given any bad reviews about anybody. Not even to the very few sellers that I had to return damaged or defective watches back to over the last 22 years.


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

Mediocre said:


> I have received a couple questions about the 147 dial and lume, so I took some pics. No filters applied
> 
> Natural light, in the shade
> View attachment 16020151


Mr. Mediocre, that's an awesome looking strap. What is/where did you get it from? Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Ricky T said:


> Mr. Mediocre, that's an awesome looking strap. What is/where did you get it from? Beautiful pictures.


Thanks! It is black sail cloth from Artem


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

Mediocre said:


> Thanks! It is black sail cloth from Artem


Thank you sir.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

hoss said:


> I had a jabroni on eBay recently ban me from ever buying from him ever again when I sent back the 2 Save the Ocean Turtles that I purchased from him. One watch had a misaligned rotating bezel and the other one had some small scuffs and scratches everywhere on the shiny part of the watch case. I purchased my 777 from this same jabroni last year and it was flawless. This time around both watches had issues. Either this seller is getting the watches that he's selling from stores that had them on display or is mixing in returns with the brand new stuff that he's selling. I will be reporting this jabroni to eBay to find out why he did what he did. I've been buying on eBay since 1999 without having any seller on there banning me for returning a defective or damaged watch. This jabroni must've really been afraid that I was going to give him a bad review for him to ban me from ever buying from him ever again.. Also, I've never given any bad reviews about anybody. Not even to the very few sellers that I had to return damaged or defective watches back to over the last 22 years.


Could you let us know the name of the seller please ?


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Luftwaffel said:


> View attachment 16020668


Great pic!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Lut91 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sold my seiko spb143, a few months back.. Yesterday just got this one, i kinda miss spb143 but this earthy tone on this is😍.


----------



## OCDwatchguy (Aug 28, 2020)

Luftwaffel said:


> View attachment 16020668


Nice strap! Where's it from?


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

I really struggle to take a good picture of this watch. Not that it ever looks bad, but more than any other I've owned, photos don't seem to do it justice. Sit gazing at it on wrist thinking wow, take a picture and just doesn't look the same. Look back at the watch, still wow. My camera skills are clearly not worthy


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

OCDwatchguy said:


> Nice strap! Where's it from?


Its a Seiko strap, did come with the spb199 "limited" alpinist

Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

boatswain said:


>


Great pic. I've tried my 143 on tropic, waffle, and halios rubber and I've found I like the clean look of the halios the most.


----------



## Cauchy (May 18, 2015)

Can anyone who has both the SPB and a Halios Seaforth post some comparison pictures? I'm looking for straight on, side profile, and on the wrist if possible.

I have a Seaforth currently and am eyeing adding the SPB but would prefer something that fits either the same size or smaller. Does the extra height translate to a larger wrist feel? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Cauchy said:


> Can anyone who has both the SRP and a Halios Seaforth post some comparison pictures? I'm looking for straight on, side profile, and on the wrist if possible.
> 
> I have a Seaforth currently and am eyeing adding the SRP but would prefer something that fits either the same size or smaller. Does the extra height of the SRP translate to a larger wrist feel? Thanks in advance!


I have both and I'd say they wear similar. If I had to be specific, the spb wears slightly bigger on wrist. It wears it well and it won't feel bulky but def not smaller than the SF.


----------



## Watchcap (Feb 13, 2006)

Just landed. The lume at 3:00 is dumb but not very noticeable on this dial (glad my Willard doesn't have one) but otherwise I love it. I'll be selling the bracelet if anyone's after one.


----------



## agalooski (Mar 22, 2021)

My personal favorite look between two NATOs and the bracelet. Uncle Seiko makes a great Tropic strap!


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

boatswain said:


>


Awesome combo! What strap is that @boatswain ; Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

babbsky said:


> Awesome combo! What strap is that @boatswain ; Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's my fave combo. Very comfy and fills the lugs well.

It's an FKM rubber strap from Nodus. 
But I know the exact same strap can also be had from WatchGecko called the Zuludiver Zennor. I thinks it's also available on Amazon, Ali, etc&#8230;


----------



## vlke (Oct 29, 2008)

After lurking this thread for a quite a while now, I finally pulled the trigger and got the 145. Love the brown dial, a nice change from the black and offwhite, silver dials that I have. Didn't like the bracelet from the start so I sourced in advance the silicone strap from the 147 and popped that on. I think it looks great, but somehow I don't seem to see so much of in this thread. Maybe you guys got bored of it? Anyway, lots of nice straps ideas here and thanks for sharing. Would love to see more 145s !



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcap (Feb 13, 2006)

Just a heads up for any 147 owners looking for the bracelet, I posted one for sale:









Seiko bracelet for modern 62mas - SPB143, SPB145...


Came with my 213, new and unworn. $SOLD shipped CONUS.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

vlke said:


> After lurking this thread for a quite a while now, I finally pulled the trigger and got the 145. Love the brown dial, a nice change from the black and offwhite, silver dials that I have. Didn't like the bracelet from the start so I sourced in advance the silicone strap from the 147 and popped that on. I think it looks great, but somehow I don't seem to see so much of in this thread. Maybe you guys got bored of it? Anyway, lots of nice straps ideas here and thanks for sharing. Would love to see more 145s !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the 145 is the least commonly seen on the forum. It being a boutique edition is probably the main reason. I might have gone it instead of my 143 if it were obtainable at a discount like my 143 was. Nah, I probably wouldn't, but it most likely would have been my second pick!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

Watchcap said:


> View attachment 16024182
> 
> Just landed. The lume at 3:00 is dumb but not very noticeable on this dial (glad my Willard doesn't have one) but otherwise I love it. I'll be selling the bracelet if anyone's after one.


Stunner! Great combo with the Tropic strap too.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## rmassony (Jul 1, 2011)

New strap from Jan at Watch Strap Heaven

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aznsk8s87 (Feb 12, 2021)

Love how this is a completely different watch depending on the lighting.


----------



## furrygoat (Feb 9, 2012)

Just got my Meraud blue tropic and I LOVE it. Was having comfort issues with the stock blue silicone and this works so much better for me both in comfort and looks.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

furrygoat said:


> Just got my Meraud blue tropic and I LOVE it. Was having comfort issues with the stock blue silicone and this works so much better for me both in comfort and looks.


That looks excellent.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

New cordura custom length strap made by clover straps. This one won't be coming off for awhile.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

jam3s121 said:


> New cordura custom length strap made by clover straps. This one won't be coming off for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice strap, where's it from?

_Edit_ never mind...I just read your post!


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Clover. The maker is a pleasure to work with.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

boatswain said:


> That looks excellent.


X2.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

munichblue said:


> They are all so pretty.
> View attachment 15885367


Wow!!! What strap is that? It is a magical combination!


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

Need to post picts but my SPB147 arrived today and it is perfect. No alignment or pip issues. Not overly crazy about the silicon strap but since I'll be playing around with different options it's not a problem. Comparing it to my Tudor Black Bay it holds up very well. I still need to see how close to spec it is after a few weeks


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Anyone have comparison shots of the SPB149 with a Halios Fairwind?


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Still In Love With My Seiko SPB143


James Stacey celebrates his anniversary with the Seiko Prospex SPB143.




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Anyone have an inside track on a new SPB143 with the version 1 dial at an AD?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The 143 is calling out to me.


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

Haven't been checking in for sometime, just want to drop by to say hi and stay safe everyone!


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

Tom Schneider said:


> Wow!!! What strap is that? It is a magical combination!


After digging around various strap sellers I found it!


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

boatswain said:


> It's my fave combo. Very comfy and fills the lugs well.
> 
> It's an FKM rubber strap from Nodus.
> But I know the exact same strap can also be had from WatchGecko called the Zuludiver Zennor. I thinks it's also available on Amazon, Ali, etc&#8230;


@boatswain ; Thank you !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## furrygoat (Feb 9, 2012)

dsquared24 said:


> Anyone have an inside track on a new SPB143 with the version 1 dial at an AD?


I saw one at my ad the other day. Was glancing at the Seiko display so I didn't look too closely, but I think it was an spb145.

Pm if interested.


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

Been feeling the size of this watch a little more recently (wrist got a bit smaller changing from lifting weights to running/biking more frequently). With the other watches I've been selling, been thinking about maybe selling this one too and getting in a BB58 (likely blue). Has anyone else sold their SPB14X based on size? A little torn about it so I am being patient.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great shots Kev161


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Great shots Kev161


Thanks!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Summer fun in the cabriolet today.

@Galaga


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

sportura said:


> Summer fun in the cabriolet today.
> 
> @Galaga


Is the the first Seiko to be worthy of a selfie next to the BMW?


----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)

Just to chip in some SPB147 photos


----------



## VijayP (Aug 20, 2016)

Need feedback on the bracelet. I got SPB147 couple of months back and been wearing them on OEM rubber strap. At times in dallas summer weather these straps are becoming sticky and didn't like any leather or nato on them and have been thinking about getting a OEM bracelet. I wear my omega AT on original bracelet and have been loving it (even after trying it on several cordovan/ alligator/ rubber/ nato straps).

I saw a lot of negative comments on SPB14X bracelets, but how does it feel on a regular ever














yday usage?


----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

I have a similar spb213 which has the similar bracelet except with diashield coating. If you listen to the cons people complain about, yes it rattles at the end links and shows it's mediocre quality. Personally I don't usually like bracelets but found it to be comfortable because I got a great fit on my 7''wrist thanks to the micro adjustments. If you start to focus on the fact that it's not the same quality as a Tudor or something then sure it would bother me but for a Grand it's acceptable to me. 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Galaga said:


> Is the the first Seiko to be worthy of a selfie next to the BMW?












Exactly right. And with no roof, even better dial resonance than the typical steering wheel shot.


----------



## VijayP (Aug 20, 2016)

VijayP said:


> Need feedback on the bracelet. I got SPB147 couple of months back and been wearing them on OEM rubber strap. At times in dallas summer weather these straps are becoming sticky and didn't like any leather or nato on them and have been thinking about getting a OEM bracelet. I wear my omega AT on original bracelet and have been loving it (even after trying it on several cordovan/ alligator/ rubber/ nato straps).
> 
> I saw a lot of negative comments on SPB14X bracelets, but how does it feel on a regular everyday usage?



View attachment 16062770
View attachment 16062772

[/QUOTE]

***

Additional information.. after reading thru the posts, I was really skeptical about the quality & accuracy of SPB14X. But my SPB147 atleast seems to have no alignment issues or dust (to my eyes). I wanted a vintage inspired gilt watch to compliment my omega AT and so went to an AD and compared this with BB58 and Oris 65 before picking this up. BB58 was a dream to wear but seemed a lot dressier given the thin profile and Oris 65 40mm dial wore bigger on the wrist. SPB147 was near perfect on my wrist and loving it.
In the first few weeks, the timekeeping was very erratic (ran almost +30 secs on one day and -20 on the next).. but now settled within COSC standards (need to keep an eye on this)... overall very happy with this watch.

And psychologically, BB58 made me feel that I have compromised (and poor) since couldn't get hold of a rolex and SPB14x made me feel rich (could get an expensive dive version from seiko) 
For those interested in this psychology, link below..








Why Bronze Medalists Are Likely Happier Than Those Who Win Silver


Researchers say it may be counterintuitive because silver medalists perform better, but a study shows that third place winners tend to express more happiness after an Olympic event.




www.npr.org


----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)

I think the larger bezel of SPB helps them to wear just right when comparing to Oris 65 which might look larger because of the thin bezel


----------



## VijayP (Aug 20, 2016)

SuperDadHK said:


> I think the larger bezel of SPB helps them to wear just right when comparing to Oris 65 which might look larger because of the thin bezel


Exactly and Oris 65 looked a bit dark to my taste.. whereas SPB147 seemed brighter dial and with the sunburst effect, it is amazing.


----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)

I am a little bit disappointed with the lume and rubber strap to be honest.
The overall design and look is on point though, which is more important.


VijayP said:


> Exactly and Oris 65 looked a bit dark to my taste.. whereas SPB147 seemed brighter dial and with the sunburst effect, it is amazing.


----------



## VijayP (Aug 20, 2016)

SuperDadHK said:


> I am a little bit disappointed with the lume and rubber strap to be honest.
> The overall design and look is on point though, which is more important.


I believe SPB14X has either green and blue lume based on actual model. 147 has blue and love it, since my turtle already has green lume. Rubber strap is very soft but find it thick and sticks to my hairy wrist.. hence exploring if the bracelet is worth (gnonom has it for $290). (I love the looks of nato but don't like the 2-3mm height it creates.. and after all trail and errors found bracelet to be the most perfect on my omega AT).

Any inputs on these OEM bracelets or other alternatives?


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

VijayP said:


> View attachment 16062770
> View attachment 16062772


***

Additional information.. after reading thru the posts, I was really skeptical about the quality & accuracy of SPB14X. But my SPB147 atleast seems to have no alignment issues or dust (to my eyes). I wanted a vintage inspired gilt watch to compliment my omega AT and so went to an AD and compared this with BB58 and Oris 65 before picking this up. BB58 was a dream to wear but seemed a lot dressier given the thin profile and Oris 65 40mm dial wore bigger on the wrist. SPB147 was near perfect on my wrist and loving it.
In the first few weeks, the timekeeping was very erratic (ran almost +30 secs on one day and -20 on the next).. but now settled within COSC standards (need to keep an eye on this)... overall very happy with this watch.

And psychologically, BB58 made me feel that I have compromised (and poor) since couldn't get hold of a rolex and SPB14x made me feel rich (could get an expensive dive version from seiko) 
For those interested in this psychology, link below..








Why Bronze Medalists Are Likely Happier Than Those Who Win Silver


Researchers say it may be counterintuitive because silver medalists perform better, but a study shows that third place winners tend to express more happiness after an Olympic event.




www.npr.org




[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the article, interesting read! Makes a lot of sense and never really thought about how your reference point can determine how you feel about your watch/ medal.

I'm curious, did you notice a significant difference in the BB58 wearing smaller than the Seiko?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)

VijayP said:


> I believe SPB14X has either green and blue lume based on actual model. 147 has blue and love it, since my turtle already has green lume. Rubber strap is very soft but find it thick and sticks to my hairy wrist.. hence exploring if the bracelet is worth (gnonom has it for $290). (I love the looks of nato but don't like the 2-3mm height it creates.. and after all trail and errors found bracelet to be the most perfect on my omega AT).
> 
> Any inputs on these OEM bracelets or other alternatives?


Mine is 147, I was excited about the blue lume but it is a bit weak in Seiko standard. Blue or green, I much prefer the fireball lume in other models.
I have the bracelet with me but don't have a chance to size it yet, can't comment at the moment.


----------



## VijayP (Aug 20, 2016)

Mike2 said:


> ***
> 
> Additional information.. after reading thru the posts, I was really skeptical about the quality & accuracy of SPB14X. But my SPB147 atleast seems to have no alignment issues or dust (to my eyes). I wanted a vintage inspired gilt watch to compliment my omega AT and so went to an AD and compared this with BB58 and Oris 65 before picking this up. BB58 was a dream to wear but seemed a lot dressier given the thin profile and Oris 65 40mm dial wore bigger on the wrist. SPB147 was near perfect on my wrist and loving it.
> In the first few weeks, the timekeeping was very erratic (ran almost +30 secs on one day and -20 on the next).. but now settled within COSC standards (need to keep an eye on this)... overall very happy with this watch.
> ...


Thanks for the article, interesting read! Makes a lot of sense and never really thought about how your reference point can determine how you feel about your watch/ medal.

I'm curious, did you notice a significant difference in the BB58 wearing smaller than the Seiko?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
[/QUOTE]

Yes - BB58 feels light & thinner (little delicate to consider as tool watch) and hugs the wrist. BB58 seemed like a dress watch disguised as a dive watch.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

VijayP said:


> I believe SPB14X has either green and blue lume based on actual model. 147 has blue and love it, since my turtle already has green lume. Rubber strap is very soft but find it thick and sticks to my hairy wrist.. hence exploring if the bracelet is worth (gnonom has it for $290). (I love the looks of nato but don't like the 2-3mm height it creates.. and after all trail and errors found bracelet to be the most perfect on my omega AT).
> 
> Any inputs on these OEM bracelets or other alternatives?


I'm not one that wears a watch on a bracelet much, but I've experienced a few in my years of buying a wearing Seikos.. I'm a fan of the SPB14X bracelet. It looks great, is well made and comfortable. I'm not sure why people bang on so much about end links being loose - if there's no room it would be impossible to take it off and refit (something many of us watch folks like to do)! I steer away from aftermarket bracelets, experience has taught me that they just won't match the Seiko finish in terms of tone (especially with diasheild) or brushing, and most of the aftermarket end links don't fit the case as a genuine Seiko endlink would.


----------



## VijayP (Aug 20, 2016)

konners said:


> I'm not one that wears a watch on a bracelet much, but I've experienced a few in my years of buying a wearing Seikos.. I'm a fan of the SPB14X bracelet. It looks great, is well made and comfortable. I'm not sure why people bang on so much about end links being loose - if there's no room it would be impossible to take it off and refit (something many of us watch folks like to do)! I steer away from aftermarket bracelets, experience has taught me that they just won't match the Seiko finish in terms of tone (especially with diasheild) or brushing, and most of the aftermarket end links don't fit the case as a genuine Seiko endlink would.


Thanks @konners Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

Seiko are synonymous with low Quality.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Times_end said:


> Seiko are synonymous with low Quality.


Hahahaha


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

VijayP said:


> View attachment 16062770
> View attachment 16062772


***

Additional information.. after reading thru the posts, I was really skeptical about the quality & accuracy of SPB14X. But my SPB147 atleast seems to have no alignment issues or dust (to my eyes). I wanted a vintage inspired gilt watch to compliment my omega AT and so went to an AD and compared this with BB58 and Oris 65 before picking this up. BB58 was a dream to wear but seemed a lot dressier given the thin profile and Oris 65 40mm dial wore bigger on the wrist. SPB147 was near perfect on my wrist and loving it.
In the first few weeks, the timekeeping was very erratic (ran almost +30 secs on one day and -20 on the next).. but now settled within COSC standards (need to keep an eye on this)... overall very happy with this watch.

And psychologically, BB58 made me feel that I have compromised (and poor) since couldn't get hold of a rolex and SPB14x made me feel rich (could get an expensive dive version from seiko) 
For those interested in this psychology, link below..








Why Bronze Medalists Are Likely Happier Than Those Who Win Silver


Researchers say it may be counterintuitive because silver medalists perform better, but a study shows that third place winners tend to express more happiness after an Olympic event.




www.npr.org




[/QUOTE]

I understand where you are coming from, but for me it's the opposite. The BB58 to me is the true successor to the Submariners of old, and the fact that it's less than half the price of a new Submariner is the icing on the cake.

The SPB, as beautiful as it is, has essentially the same movement as my $350 SARB35. That does cheapen it a bit for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

VijayP said:


> I believe SPB14X has either green and blue lume based on actual model. 147 has blue and love it, since my turtle already has green lume. Rubber strap is very soft but find it thick and sticks to my hairy wrist.. hence exploring if the bracelet is worth (gnonom has it for $290). (I love the looks of nato but don't like the 2-3mm height it creates.. and after all trail and errors found bracelet to be the most perfect on my omega AT).
> 
> Any inputs on these OEM bracelets or other alternatives?


Have you tried a two piece nato or canvas? Like this?










Or a harder rubber compound (like TPU) strap? I find they stick and pull less.

For example this (I have 5 of these):









Tropic Sport 2.0


Tropic rubber watch bands made from an authentic 1960´s mold. We have many models and colors in stock. Fast worldwide shipping.




www.cheapestnatostraps.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lut91 (Jan 18, 2016)

k95Thinking about what strap to put on this beauty.. Been changing from brown strap to black nato and this


----------



## VijayP (Aug 20, 2016)

Earl Grey said:


> Have you tried a two piece nato or canvas? Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks @Earl Grey, will check these out.


----------



## VijayP (Aug 20, 2016)

Earl Grey said:


> ***
> 
> Additional information.. after reading thru the posts, I was really skeptical about the quality & accuracy of SPB14X. But my SPB147 atleast seems to have no alignment issues or dust (to my eyes). I wanted a vintage inspired gilt watch to compliment my omega AT and so went to an AD and compared this with BB58 and Oris 65 before picking this up. BB58 was a dream to wear but seemed a lot dressier given the thin profile and Oris 65 40mm dial wore bigger on the wrist. SPB147 was near perfect on my wrist and loving it.
> In the first few weeks, the timekeeping was very erratic (ran almost +30 secs on one day and -20 on the next).. but now settled within COSC standards (need to keep an eye on this)... overall very happy with this watch.
> ...


I understand where you are coming from, but for me it's the opposite. The BB58 to me is the true successor to the Submariners of old, and the fact that it's less than half the price of a new Submariner is the icing on the cake.

The SPB, as beautiful as it is, has essentially the same movement as my $350 SARB35. That does cheapen it a bit for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
[/QUOTE]

BB58 is no doubt a wonderful watch.. enjoy it in good health!!


----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

How long did your seiko take to settle within cosc standards?? Right now I'm disappointed in my SPB213 which currently is (+ 37/day) but sometimes it's (-7/day). Maybe it's true what they say, that Seiko has a break-in period. 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

I've had my SPB147 for about a week now and it was pretty wild the first few days. Started off at -1min a day so I let it run until it stopped and then fully wound and it seems to have settled down a little. Tomorrow I'll start logging the time with Watch Tracker to see how it trends over the next few weeks.


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

Rough check for today without officially logging it on Watch Tracker was +7s. I don't sleep with it on so I'll hand wind in the morning, adjust the time, and start the tracking.


----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Thanks for reporting in. I have improved sightly with +25 sec/day. 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYCNIK (Dec 2, 2020)

I noticed on another thread there was talk about the SPB147 being discontinued in favor of the SPB239. I have seen some dealers now listing the SPB147 around $780. Wonder if the prices are going to drop further?


----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

I would pick it up for~750 ish range. I don't think they are gonna drop further than this. Usually when they stop making a model, prices usually go up in my experience. People in the grey market are gonna hold the silicone strap as a selling point compared to the lame canvas looking straps on the newer watch

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)

VijayP said:


> I believe SPB14X has either green and blue lume based on actual model. 147 has blue and love it, since my turtle already has green lume. Rubber strap is very soft but find it thick and sticks to my hairy wrist.. hence exploring if the bracelet is worth (gnonom has it for $290). (I love the looks of nato but don't like the 2-3mm height it creates.. and after all trail and errors found bracelet to be the most perfect on my omega AT).
> 
> Any inputs on these OEM bracelets or other alternatives?


The finishing of bracelet is good, the brushing looks great, but $290 is definitely a no for me.
The build quality feels worse than the one on the last gen mm200 which I had before.
The clasp is the same chunky clasp which ruined the nice tapering.
It has diashield so is matching the colour tone on the watch case, but I wouldn't pay for it if it takes a premium.


----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)

To add a pic


----------



## VijayP (Aug 20, 2016)

SuperDadHK said:


> The finishing of bracelet is good, the brushing looks great, but $290 is definitely a no for me.
> The build quality feels worse than the one on the last gen mm200 which I had before.
> The clasp is the same chunky clasp which ruined the nice tapering.
> It has diashield so is matching the colour tone on the watch case, but I wouldn't pay for it if it takes a premium.


Thanks @SuperDadHK


----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

I just found a jeweler an hour drive away from me that would regulate the movement for $35. Currently on watchcheck app, my average so far is +12.8 s/d. Thoughts? Am I being too critical with my expectations? 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYCNIK (Dec 2, 2020)

ateebtk said:


> I just found a jeweler an hour drive away from me that would regulate the movement for $35. Currently on watchcheck app, my average so far is +12.8 s/d. Thoughts? Am I being too critical with my expectations?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


12.5 seconds is well within expectations. I know of someone who has all 4 of the SPB14x series and their accuracy varies upto a minute. All of them run fast. Min is 25 seconds to 55 seconds for the SPB149.


----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

NYCNIK said:


> 12.5 seconds is well within expectations. I know of someone who has all 4 of the SPB series and their accuracy varies upto a minute. All of them run fast. Min is 25 seconds to 55 seconds for the SPB149.


Alright. It's decided then. I'm stopping my fascination with logging the time daily. Thanks for the feedback.

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)

ateebtk said:


> I just found a jeweler an hour drive away from me that would regulate the movement for $35. Currently on watchcheck app, my average so far is +12.8 s/d. Thoughts? Am I being too critical with my expectations?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


12 seconds is not the worst but I think $35 is not much if they can guarantee a good job, and if it is really bugging you.


----------



## VijayP (Aug 20, 2016)

ateebtk said:


> I just found a jeweler an hour drive away from me that would regulate the movement for $35. Currently on watchcheck app, my average so far is +12.8 s/d. Thoughts? Am I being too critical with my expectations?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


I am not sure how long you had this watch.. it took me few weeks to settle in.. so would suggest to give it some time. Initially it was a bit erratic and it ran very fast if I went for a brisk walk (on treadmill or park) wearing it. If you had this watch for long enough and its consistently around +12spd, then regulating at $35 is well worth it.


----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)

Change back to rubber after 2 days of bracelet.


----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

VijayP said:


> I am not sure how long you had this watch.. it took me few weeks to settle in.. so would suggest to give it some time. Initially it was a bit erratic and it ran very fast if I went for a brisk walk (on treadmill or park) wearing it. If you had this watch for long enough and its consistently around +12spd, then regulating at $35 is well worth it.


Yes Vijay it possible. I've had it since end of July

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## VijayP (Aug 20, 2016)

Today I caught the sunburst on 147.. amazing dial..


----------



## NYCNIK (Dec 2, 2020)

SuperDadHK said:


> Change back to rubber after 2 days of bracelet.
> View attachment 16072310


The silicone strap is the way to go. It's so much more comfortable and better looking than the bland bracelets on the 143/145/149


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

Back on the original silicon for some Monday motivation


----------



## Tyler Armstrong (Sep 17, 2013)

I found the crown on mine to be slightly gritty today. I hope I hadn't cross threaded it, but ended up taking dental floss to see if it would smooth up. Just wondering how easy it would be to damage the threads on the crown tube (by no means my first dive watch, but is the first one that raised concern).


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

The stock silicon strap just didn't seem to have the perfect hole for my 7'5" wrist. Good news is there are so many other straps that work that I'm really swapping out once per week.


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)

Tyler Armstrong said:


> I found the crown on mine to be slightly gritty today. I hope I hadn't cross threaded it, but ended up taking dental floss to see if it would smooth up. Just wondering how easy it would be to damage the threads on the crown tube (by no means my first dive watch, but is the first one that raised concern).


I think it is more like QC issue from Seiko instead of you breaking it.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

SuperDadHK said:


> I think it is more like QC issue from Seiko instead of you breaking it.


On at least one of the Seikos I have owned, screwing the crown down, the crown would most of the time not want to go into the thread, and so I would always back it off whilst applying pressure (pressure as you do when screwing down a screw down crown), and _then_ screw it down. That ensured it would screw on the thread and not cross thread it. Hope this makes sense!


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

^^ that is always good advice for all watches and not just Seikos. I do the same with my Tudors that like have great screw down but enjoy a little backwards motion just to cleanly find where the first thread engages.


----------



## VijayP (Aug 20, 2016)

SuperDadHK said:


> To add a pic
> View attachment 16067915





SuperDadHK said:


> The finishing of bracelet is good, the brushing looks great, but $290 is definitely a no for me.
> The build quality feels worse than the one on the last gen mm200 which I had before.
> The clasp is the same chunky clasp which ruined the nice tapering.
> It has diashield so is matching the colour tone on the watch case, but I wouldn't pay for it if it takes a premium.


I agree.. and by the way, if someone is planning to sell their OEM bracelet at reasonable price. Please DM me..


----------



## VME (Apr 17, 2014)

After the nightmare I had with my 143, I don't understand why I'm considering the SPB239. Ugh it looks so good!

Am I crazy?


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

Maybe the new one will be a better example


----------



## VME (Apr 17, 2014)

Tom Schneider said:


> Maybe the new one will be a better example


I really hope so, we'll find out next week 😅


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Almost 6 months in and still loving this. Probably the first watch I've had that I've not had one thought about selling!

Thought I'd also try it on a G10.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Tyler Armstrong said:


> I found the crown on mine to be slightly gritty today. I hope I hadn't cross threaded it, but ended up taking dental floss to see if it would smooth up. Just wondering how easy it would be to damage the threads on the crown tube (by no means my first dive watch, but is the first one that raised concern).


I use the little brushes that come with my hair trimmers to brush the threads off, then wax floss them. I actually haven't done it in years as I've found I haven't needed to, but that's what I would do.

Seiko crowns can be a pain. I always reverse them gently to feel the thread before I lock it down. Don't push hard though. If you don't feel it, just do it again till you do.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

konners said:


> Almost 6 months in and still loving this. Probably the first watch I've had that I've not had one thought about selling!
> 
> Thought I'd also try it on a G10.
> View attachment 16087007


Have you found the bezel to resist scratches? I would like to buy one, but I consider myself done with $1000 watches that refuse to convert to ceramic. I know this model uses steel, but that brushing looks like a scratch magnet. If it's coated it may be a nonissue.


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

I've banged mine a couple times already since it's my daily. No scuffs on the case or bezel. So far so good.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Have you found the bezel to resist scratches? I would like to buy one, but I consider myself done with $1000 watches that refuse to convert to ceramic. I know this model uses steel, but that brushing looks like a scratch magnet. If it's coated it may be a nonissue.


I have to say that my SPB143 shows less signs of use than all other Seikos I've owned. I was rather disappointed with my SBBN033 picked up scratches to the shroud and bezel insert within days of me owning it. But to specifically answer your question, this bezel insert is as it was the day I received it. And the case, other than a tiny scratch I put on it underside of a lug changing straps, is also pretty much mint.


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

Compared to my two Tudors my Seiko has been MUCH more scratch resistance. Just a comparison point only.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> Have you found the bezel to resist scratches? I would like to buy one, but I consider myself done with $1000 watches that refuse to convert to ceramic. I know this model uses steel, but that brushing looks like a scratch magnet. If it's coated it may be a nonissue.


I've owned my SPB143 for about 2 months. No scratches on mine, but there are people on this thread who've scratched it. Seiko says it has a hard-coating so that should help. I still think it should have come with a brushed ceramic insert. I was able to buy mine after negotiating with my AD down to 25% off retail. I still think the 143 is overpriced even at 25% off though.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

mi6_ said:


> I've owned my SPB143 for about 2 months. No scratches on mine, but there are people on this thread who've scratched it. Seiko says it has a hard-coating so that should help. I still think it should have come with a brushed ceramic insert. I was able to buy mine after negotiating with my AD down to 25% off retail. I still think the 143 is overpriced even at 25% off though.


There's a generic Mido Star-something-or-other you can get at a similar price level with a ceramic bezel. Or you can get some mail-order watches in modern designs with ceramic bezel inserts too.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Robotaz said:


> Have you found the bezel to resist scratches? I would like to buy one, but I consider myself done with $1000 watches that refuse to convert to ceramic. I know this model uses steel, but that brushing looks like a scratch magnet. If it's coated it may be a nonissue.


If you want a retro/vintage-looking watch, ceramic is a toilet material option. (Literally.)


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

One-Seventy said:


> If you want a retro/vintage-looking watch, ceramic is a toilet material option. (Literally.)


Thanks for sharing your opinion. Feel better?


----------



## Tyler Armstrong (Sep 17, 2013)

When comparing $1000 dive watches, there's plenty of boutique or micro brands along with probably the direct competitor (minus the retro look) the Longines Hydroconquest.

But they simply don't have the look of the SPB143.










I haven't worn my Submariner for two months since I got the SPB143, that says it all.

EDIT: The Submariner is up for sale, given to the superior nature of the SPB143.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

My 143 has a couple dings and scratches but none on the bezel insert.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

The end links look like they’d have some play in the lugs. Do they feel tight? I’ve always thought that area looked a little weird, but I’ve never handled a single Seiko with that case/lug design, so I’m admittedly clueless.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Seiko made the end-links very loose fitting. So they do have a fair bit of play. It’s good if you change straps, but kind of poor QC wise (doesn’t feel like a high-quality design). It’s strange they did this as most other Seikos I’ve owned had much tighter fitting end links. But it’s not really an issue while you’re wearing it.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

mi6_ said:


> Seiko made the end-links very loose fitting. So they do have a fair bit of play. It's good if you change straps, but kind of poor QC wise (doesn't feel like a high-quality design). It's strange they did this as most other Seikos I've owned had much tighter fitting end links. But it's not really an issue while you're wearing it.


Have you observed the end link fitment on the Willard style watches to compare?


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Robotaz said:


> Thanks for sharing your opinion. Feel better?


Sure - as did you, I assume!


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> Have you observed the end link fitment on the Willard style watches to compare?


No sorry I haven't handled a Willard to compare.


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

Still loving my 147 but it is continuing to lose >1min per day. I'm going to continue to wear it daily for the next month but it will likely need to go to a visit to my local watchmaker for an adjustment. I would send it to the Seiko service center but I've heard so many bad reports that I'll likely just go local.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Tom Schneider said:


> Still loving my 147 but it is continuing to lose >1min per day. I'm going to continue to wear it daily for the next month but it will likely need to go to a visit to my local watchmaker for an adjustment. I would send it to the Seiko service center but I've heard so many bad reports that I'll likely just go local.


That's really strange. What was its original performance out of the box?


----------



## leapinglizard (Sep 19, 2020)

The fact that these are being compared to the BB58 so frequently says it all about the quality and look of this watch.


----------



## Nathanours (Nov 21, 2011)

leapinglizard said:


> The fact that these are being compared to the BB58 so frequently says it all about the quality and look of this watch.


The post two above yours (along with countless others in this thread) refers to the watch's poor accuracy. I don't see these kind of complaints in the Tudor sub forum...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Nathanours said:


> The post two above yours (along with countless others in this thread) refers to the watch's poor accuracy. I don't see these kind of complaints in the Tudor sub forum...


I haven't checked Tudor prices since, ever, but isn't it about 3x the price?


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

The Tudor is much more expensive, but for $1k, the Seiko should be much more accurate given the accuracy of comparably priced Swiss-powered watches. For under $1k in fact I can get COSC.

I have two 6R-powered watches and they both keep terrible time. I don't mind when the watch is priced at $400, but not $1k, and it's a major reason to hesitate before buying these otherwise wonderful dive watches.

That being said, the 143 is gorgeous and I can't stop returning to this thread.


----------



## pwrfulpete (Feb 12, 2011)

using the watch tracker app my spb239 for the past 33 days of daily wear is running average of -1.2spd.


----------



## Nathanours (Nov 21, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> I haven't checked Tudor prices since, ever, but isn't it about 3x the price?


 Definitely, but the poster I was quoting seemed to be saying they were on a similar level. While the BB is pricier, it's also in another league quality wise.


----------



## VME (Apr 17, 2014)

SPB239 arrived today. Of course it's misaligned, but sadly that's expected these days. Let's see how this goes, hopefully it's better than my 143.


----------



## leapinglizard (Sep 19, 2020)

Nathanours said:


> The post two above yours (along with countless others in this thread) refers to the watch's poor accuracy. I don't see these kind of complaints in the Tudor sub forum...


Yeah, obviously the Seiko movement is inferior, and it is not COSC certified. Having said that, the Tudor is 3x the price, and you can also regulate these Seiko movements down to quite accurate levels either yourself or for a low fee at a watchmaker.

I was more so comparing the looks and quality of both the watches, where the Seiko comes much closer to the Tudor.


----------



## G-8 (May 16, 2016)

I have the SPB143, and I've been borrowing my dad's BB58 with the blue dial for the last couple days. I have to say that I'm more attracted to Seiko's design aesthetic. The BB58 is sterile and doesn't seem to have its own character. I just think that it mimics the Rolex submariner too much, and the slab slides don't do it any favors. Maybe a different colorway would have been better for me - although I'm a fan of blue dial watches. The BB58 does have great bezel action, more positive/ratchety than the SPB143, even if its 60 clicks rather than 120 clicks. Personally, I can't imagine buying the Tudor BB58 even if it were the same price as the Seiko, just not my cup of tea. I may look into the Pelagos instead, a watch I've considered buying ever since it came out a few years ago.

I'm considering getting my dad the SPB239 as a gift - it looks great with less contrast than the SPB143. And the strap looks amazing!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Nathanours said:


> Definitely, but the poster I was quoting seemed to be saying they were on a similar level. While the BB is pricier, it's also in another league quality wise.


Absolutely, and that's a fact.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

G-8 said:


> I have the SPB143, and I've been borrowing my dad's BB58 with the blue dial for the last couple days. I have to say that I'm more attracted to Seiko's design aesthetic. The BB58 is sterile and doesn't seem to have its own character. I just think that it mimics the Rolex submariner too much, and the slab slides don't do it any favors. Maybe a different colorway would have been better for me - although I'm a fan of blue dial watches. The BB58 does have great bezel action, more positive/ratchety than the SPB143, even if its 60 clicks rather than 120 clicks. Personally, I can't imagine buying the Tudor BB58 even if it were the same price as the Seiko, just not my cup of tea. I may look into the Pelagos instead, a watch I've considered buying ever since it came out a few years ago.
> 
> I'm considering getting my dad the SPB239 as a gift - it looks great with less contrast than the SPB143. And the strap looks amazing!


But now we're talking personal preference, not value or quality.

Regarding the Pelagos, I bought one of the new models and one of the many, many lines of text was stuck on the dial about 10 degrees off from the others, which is astonishingly poor QC. Look over it well.

Hey, and how's the weather? Cloudy in Geneva today.

Edit - Sorry to the poor soul I stole this wrist shot from and turned into a joke. Now I see this around and people stole it from me. LOL


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

My 143 is consistently inconsistent, gaining or losing anywhere from 1-10 seconds per day. But I know that it gains when stored dial up and loses when stored six up. So if it ever gets off by too much, I'll rotate to a different watch for a day or two and position it accordingly. In the 5+ months since I began tracking in March, it's 17 seconds fast, total.

In comparison, I have a Fortis powered by an ETA 2824 that loses around 3-5 seconds everyday, regardless of position. While there's something to be said for the consistency of the Fortis, I enjoy being able to keep the Seiko reasonably accurate and not having to reset the time.


----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)

I think 14x being compared to BB58 is mostly because of design and aesthetic. For quality and movement Tudor blows Seiko away, the difference is like a league of two.

However in my opinion Seiko did the 14x so right that I don't think we can find a micro brand with this level of design and execution (and that Diashield) at the $1000 range, which I appreciate more than the specs of a watch.
I doubt they are going to give a better movement in their plan as there is 8L at high end Seiko, unfortunately still not as consistent as the swiss counterpart, at least on paper.
While I can live with the inferior movement, Seiko should have fixed their QC crap though! That is the absolute pain at this price level.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

SuperDadHK said:


> I think 14x being compared to BB58 is mostly because of design and aesthetic. For quality and movement Tudor blows Seiko away, the difference is like a league of two.
> 
> However in my opinion Seiko did the 14x so right that I don't think we can find a micro brand with this level of design and execution (and that Diashield) at the $1000 range, which I appreciate more than the specs of a watch.
> I doubt they are going to give a better movement in their plan as there is 8L at high end Seiko, unfortunately still not as consistent as the swiss counterpart, at least on paper.
> While I can live with the inferior movement, Seiko should have fixed their QC crap though! That is the absolute pain at this price level.


I think we're such fans of Japanese designs, and Seiko in particular, that we let them get away with glaring problems in their execution. I used to agree with you on the micro comment, but I think Halios, RZE, and some others are proving us wrong. These watches are in a category with Swiss watches that are arguably much better executed, too.


----------



## VME (Apr 17, 2014)

So far so good with the new SPB239. Running about +1-2sec, hope it stays this good after breaking in.

Anyone running the strapcode super-o for these? Thinking about ordering one.


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

I have a strapcode super-o and it's a good option especially if you hate messing with the Seiko's pins and collars. I also have on on my SKX009 and it's a nice option for the money. Crazy thing is strapcode just released a quite-release straight end option that I'm likely going to order soon. 

My SPB147 does seem to be settling down over the last day. I'll start tracking the timekeeping again tomorrow morning but it's not loosing the >1m/day any longer.


----------



## aschnickelfritz (Sep 4, 2021)

G-8 said:


> I have the SPB143, and I've been borrowing my dad's BB58 with the blue dial for the last couple days. I have to say that I'm more attracted to Seiko's design aesthetic. The BB58 is sterile and doesn't seem to have its own character. I just think that it mimics the Rolex submariner too much, and the slab slides don't do it any favors. Maybe a different colorway would have been better for me - although I'm a fan of blue dial watches. The BB58 does have great bezel action, more positive/ratchety than the SPB143, even if its 60 clicks rather than 120 clicks. Personally, I can't imagine buying the Tudor BB58 even if it were the same price as the Seiko, just not my cup of tea. I may look into the Pelagos instead, a watch I've considered buying ever since it came out a few years ago.
> 
> I'm considering getting my dad the SPB239 as a gift - it looks great with less contrast than the SPB143. And the strap looks amazing!


I was torn between the two, but I feel the same way. The Tudor is clearly better from a build / finishing perspective, but I just prefer the look of the SPB143. I think it has a classy, understated look. Some of the QC issues are kind of problematic though, especially for the money.


----------



## aschnickelfritz (Sep 4, 2021)

Does anybody know if you can still get the original version of the SPB143 (no lume next to the date) from authorized retailers? There don't seem to be any in stock near me, might have to go the used route at this point.


----------



## militaryfan (Feb 1, 2010)

What's the consensus on the best bang for buck mesh bracelet for this?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

aschnickelfritz said:


> Some of the QC issues are kind of problematic though, especially for the money.


I think that's going to become more and more prevalent in our conversations as the prices seem to have no end in going up.

I was looking yesterday that there is a Zimbe Sumo that was priced well above $1000 for basically a $350 Sumo 5 years ago, with a sapphire crystal and the now-getting-tiresome "feature" of a new dial and hands slapped on it. Seiko calls that worth $1,000+. I completely disagree.

WIS are interesting folks. When we're loyal fans of a brand and they push us too far with pricing and novelty improvements, many will flip and move on with almost a sense of betrayal. Honestly, I guess I'm describing myself, but I do think a lot of people agree with me. It just isn't talked about a lot because we do come across as haters just bashing and trolling, when we're really lifelong fans who are upset.

If Seiko does not address these Mickey Mouse QC issues to make them seem better and more fitting of their rising costs, the brand is going to be seriously damaged. It may not be damaged enough for Seiko to care, but for people like me, there will be no going back. Too many awesome brands and watches to get distracted and frustrated with a hobby we love.

That's my $.02.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

aschnickelfritz said:


> Does anybody know if you can still get the original version of the SPB143 (no lume next to the date) from authorized retailers? There don't seem to be any in stock near me, might have to go the used route at this point.


Unlikely - even the less popular bronze/brown SPB147 is now stocked with lume-at-3 dials. But no harm in calling ahead to ask.

I note that a couple of chancers are starting to ask big prices for the "mark 1" dial variants, because of all the venom spat at the updated dial by the _Community_. So they're collecting surplus from all those folks flatly refusing to buy the detested "lume-at-3" variant.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

One-Seventy said:


> Unlikely - even the less popular bronze/brown SPB147 is now stocked with lume-at-3 dials. But no harm in calling ahead to ask.
> 
> I note that a couple of chancers are starting to ask big prices for the "mark 1" dial variants, because of all the venom spat at the updated dial by the _Community_. So they're collecting surplus from all those folks flatly refusing to buy the detested "lume-at-3" variant.


I agree that it's unlikely for the 143 however my local Seiko Boutique has the 145 and 147 without the lume at 3 dial.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

Gotta keep this thread in the front page 😂


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

143 on scurfa rubber. @boatswain knows whats up for the strap choice.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ryan850 said:


> 143 on scurfa rubber. @boatswain knows whats up for the strap choice.


----------



## Nitsab (Jan 27, 2021)

VME said:


> SPB239 arrived today. Of course it's misaligned, but sadly that's expected these days. Let's see how this goes, hopefully it's better than my 143.


Looks amazing, really considering going for the 239. What are your thoughts after living with the watch for a while now? Woundering if the gilt is more gold or tan? Would love if you could post up some more pics? Thanks 😊


----------



## NYCNIK (Dec 2, 2020)

Long term review just posted on a channel I follow. Like the point made about the Stainless steel keeper, the weak lume and the dings on the case due to the sharp edges. I also love the fact there are no macro shots/ slick lighting.


----------



## pmjl (Feb 6, 2014)

Been a while since I posted here. Still loving it like 2020.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

pmjl said:


> Been a while since I posted here. Still loving it like 2020.
> View attachment 16108013


Great pairing


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Back on wrist and back on bracelet after loaning it to a friend for 3 weeks.


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

ryan850 said:


> Back on wrist and back on bracelet after loaning it to a friend for 3 weeks.


Damn you're a good friend.


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

Can someone recommend a good rubber strap / deployant combo? I love omega style deployants but any quality set ups are highly appreciated!


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

msig81 said:


> Damn you're a good friend.


The hobby is more fun when I get to share it with others . I've let my friend borrower every watch in collection at some point.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

msig81 said:


> Can someone recommend a good rubber strap / deployant combo? I love omega style deployants but any quality set ups are highly appreciated!


Ali x is going to be your best bet and they are also inexpensive.

Search for omega deployant rubber and you'll find plenty of options.


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

ryan850 said:


> The hobby is more fun when I get to share it with others . I've let my friend borrower every watch in collection at some point.


You are a good person. I'm too anal and possessive. I don't even like my wife wearing my watches.


----------



## KKFF (Aug 10, 2021)

msig81 said:


> You are a good person. I'm too anal and possessive. I don't even like my wife wearing my watches.


My wife could care less about my watches. She wears an apple watch daily.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

msig81 said:


> You are a good person. I'm too anal and possessive. I don't even like my wife wearing my watches.


What are you anal and possessive about? I'm sure she's not going to break them. They are watches after and are meant to be worn.


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

ryan850 said:


> What are you anal and possessive about? I'm sure she's not going to break them. They are watches after and are meant to be worn.


Well I can't believe I'm doing this therapy on a watch forum in front of thousands, but I guess I do tend to baby my watches if I'm honest. I know they can handle rough wear but I guess I want to be the one putting the scratches on them if they have to get scratched up.

I see two big personality types with watches and cars and other expensive toys: ppl that fuss about little bumps and scratches and ppl who wear and use with abandon. I am mostly in the latter, but I also know that I have a honeymoon period and when a watch is 'truly mine' and not going anyway, a true keeper, then I ease up a bit and relax and forget about the little bangs and smacks and dings.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

msig81 said:


> Well I can't believe I'm doing this therapy on a watch forum in front of thousands, but I guess I do tend to baby my watches if I'm honest. I know they can handle rough wear but I guess I want to be the one putting the scratches on them if they have to get scratched up.
> 
> I see two big personality types with watches and cars and other expensive toys: ppl that fuss about little bumps and scratches and ppl who wear and use with abandon. I am mostly in the latter, but I also know that I have a honeymoon period and when a watch is 'truly mine' and not going anyway, a true keeper, then I ease up a bit and relax and forget about the little bangs and smacks and dings.


Don't get me wrong, I'm a car guy and a watch guy and I definitely like to keep my things in good condition. With that said, I like to wear my watches as well, just like I like to drive my cars.

For the most part, if your careful, you won't be doing much harm if any, at all.

If there happens to be a ding, what's the worst that will happen? Maybe you'll lose a couple hundred vs what you could have sold it for. That's just the minor cost of enjoying this hobby.

Don't let that anxiety take away the joy of the hobby.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Catching up, I find it interesting to see thoughts that the lume is weak. That has not been my experience. I also like the OE rubber so much I tried to find a way to source them for other watches


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

msig81 said:


> You are a good person. I'm too anal and possessive. I don't even like my wife wearing my watches.


My wife takes much better care of things than I do. My watches wish she would wear them.


----------



## VME (Apr 17, 2014)

Nitsab said:


> Looks amazing, really considering going for the 239. What are your thoughts after living with the watch for a while now? Woundering if the gilt is more gold or tan? Would love if you could post up some more pics? Thanks 😊


Loving it so far, since my last update 10 days ago I'm +9 sec, so roughly +1 sec a day. So, so, so much better than my 143.

It's more tan than gold, I'll try to capture some good pics that show it.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Mediocre said:


> Catching up, I find it interesting to see thoughts that the lume is weak. That has not been my experience. I also like the OE rubber so much I tried to find a way to source them for other watches


Lume is one of the weakest of my Seiko Divers. It isn't that bright and fades quickly. I own an SPB143, Monster SZSC003, SKX009, Mini-Tuna SRPE31, Mini-Turtle SRPC39, SNE279, SNE107 ad SNE499. That said it's still above average for lume on most watches, just not the quality you'd expect from a Seiko Diver.

As a whole I feel this watch is overpriced. MSRP should be $800-$900 tops, not $1,200. I still feel like I got ripped off, despite the 25% discount from my local AD. The good: case finishing, beautiful dial, great sapphire crystal. The bad: Bezel should be a matte brushed ceramic insert, bracelet is pretty poor for the price (especially poor end link fitment), and 6R35 isn't a very good movement in terms of consistent accuracy. Mine has a tiny spec of something under the painted steel bezel insert and the date window is slightly out of alignment. So QC is crap and I picked this SPB143 from a group of 3 of the same model in person, and it was the best of the lot.

I have 2 ETA Powermatic 80s in Swatch Divers (Tissot Seastar, MIDO Ocean Star Tribute) one version with the 23 jewel movement and the other with the 25 Jewel variants and every single one has run consistently within 3 spd on the wrist (neither are COSC certified). My Mido Barconcelli III with the ETA 2892 is -1 spd and I bought it 45% off MSRP from an AD (about $600 CAD). Seiko should be doing much better. Most Powermatic 80 watches from the Swatch group can be had for the same or less than the SPB143 and offer much better, more consistent accuracy and a longer power reserve. But I'll admit the Seiko designs are much better looking than the Swatch divers.

My Seiko 6R movements are all over the place. I just serviced my Monster SZSC003 which was only 3 years old as the 6R15 was -running between 40 and +20 depend on the position. I'm fairly soured on buying Seiko watches over the $800 US price mark. I think there's better watches for the money from other brands. I'm not even sure the problem is with the Seiko movements, more likely their own quality control. Microbrands use the NH36 and in the 2-3 I've owned they've all ran better than most of my actual Seiko movements. So I'm not sure if that's just them regulating them better or what?

I love/hate Seiko. If their QC and movements were better they'd probably be the only watch brand I own.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

mi6_ said:


> Lume is one of the weakest of my Seiko Divers. It isn't that bright and fades quickly. I own an SPB143, Monster SZSC003, SKX009, Mini-Tuna SRPE31, Mini-Turtle SRPC39, SNE279, SNE107 ad SNE499. That said it's still above average for lume on most watches, just not the quality you'd expect from a Seiko Diver.
> 
> As a whole I feel this watch is overpriced. MSRP should be $800-$900 tops, not $1,200. I still feel like I got ripped off, despite the 25% discount from my local AD. The good: case finishing, beautiful dial, great sapphire crystal. The bad: Bezel should be a matte brushed ceramic insert, bracelet is pretty poor for the price (especially poor end link fitment), and 6R35 isn't a very good movement in terms of consistent accuracy. Mine has a tiny spec of something under the painted steel bezel insert and the date window is slightly out of alignment. So QC is crap and I picked this SPB143 from a group of 3 of the same model in person, and it was the best of the lot.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. I have been pleased with my 147, but beyond checking to see if things were aligned and the bezel felt tight I have not worried about anything else

I am glad the bezel is not ceramic. I dropped mine from about 4' up onto tike. The only remnant of the impact is a tiny, speck sized mark on the bezel. Ceramic would have likely cracked


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I'd say the lume is on par with a decent micro.

I've had other prospex divers with clearly better lume.

It's good and does it's job well. But it's not mind blowing like some watches, including Seikos


----------



## marcs (Nov 12, 2012)

boatswain said:


> I'd say the lume is on par with a decent micro.
> 
> I've had other prospex divers with clearly better lume.
> 
> It's good and does it's job well. But it's not mind blowing like some watches, including Seikos


I totally agree. The lume was very good on my SPB143. Nothing to complain about. But at the same time the lume was not even close to the type of lume that my SPB051 gives off. Just different I guess.


----------



## marcs (Nov 12, 2012)

Sold my SPB143 so can't get a comparison shot. 
It's not even dark in the room...


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

Quick accuracy check on my 147 is still showing ~40s slow per day. It does seem to becoming more consistent which gives me how that in a couple more months I can get it regulated from my local watchmaker to improve it somewhat. 

Overall I agree that Seiko movements are not the most accurate and the 6Rs prove that. The good thing is I paid <$800 new for my 147 but it does seem to be pushing the price per accuracy ratio.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

143 on a grey nato is 

















Though it seems to look grata on almost anything


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> Sorry to hear that. I have been pleased with my 147, but beyond checking to see if things were aligned and the bezel felt tight I have not worried about anything else.
> 
> I am glad the bezel is not ceramic. I dropped mine from about 4' up onto tike. The only remnant of the impact is a tiny, speck sized mark on the bezel. Ceramic would have likely cracked


Same here. The movement in mine is fast-ish, but quite consistent day to day and just as good as more expensive ETAs. I guess my mileage varies.

I also like the steel bezel; a bit more substantial than anodized aluminium and far more in keeping with the retro style than pointless, low-rent ceramic (you can get ceramic bezel watches from China for £60 - why is this still considered "lugxury")?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBDC105/SPB147


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

mi6_ said:


> Lume is one of the weakest of my Seiko Divers. It isn't that bright and fades quickly. I own an SPB143, Monster SZSC003, SKX009, Mini-Tuna SRPE31, Mini-Turtle SRPC39, SNE279, SNE107 ad SNE499. That said it's still above average for lume on most watches, just not the quality you'd expect from a Seiko Diver.
> 
> As a whole I feel this watch is overpriced. MSRP should be $800-$900 tops, not $1,200. I still feel like I got ripped off, despite the 25% discount from my local AD. The good: case finishing, beautiful dial, great sapphire crystal. The bad: Bezel should be a matte brushed ceramic insert, bracelet is pretty poor for the price (especially poor end link fitment), and 6R35 isn't a very good movement in terms of consistent accuracy. Mine has a tiny spec of something under the painted steel bezel insert and the date window is slightly out of alignment. So QC is crap and I picked this SPB143 from a group of 3 of the same model in person, and it was the best of the lot.
> 
> ...


All points are valid...

BUT, for me, I don't buy watches purely based on VFM.

As long as the specs reach a certain threshold, then that is good enough for me.

In this case, that threshold is met and therefore the reason I bought the 143 was because of the look of the watch and also the brand.

Yes, I could get a better spec'ed watch at a lower price from swatch or a micro brand (which I have several), but I prefer watches that I like the look of.

At the end of the day, it's man jewelry and I want to enjoy looking at it.

TBH, I've never really timed any of the watches I own so the accuracy is not as high of a priority.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

gshock626 said:


> SBDC105/SPB147


Everytime someone posts a picture of their 147, it makes me question whether I should switch out my 143 for the gilt and mocha.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

ryan850 said:


> Everytime someone posts a picture of their 147, it makes me question whether I should switch out my 143 for the gilt and mocha.


I think all the models are stellar in their own unique way


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

ryan850 said:


> Everytime someone posts a picture of their 147, it makes me question whether I should switch out my 143 for the gilt and mocha.


You shouldn't! If you want the 147, get it in addition, but not a replacement!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

gshock626 said:


> SBDC105/SPB147


That picture is outstanding!! Well done!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Mediocre said:


> That picture is outstanding!! Well done!


Appreciate it!


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

ryan850 said:


> Everytime someone posts a picture of their 147, it makes me question whether I should switch out my 143 for the gilt and mocha.


Dude I bought the 147, sold it, bought it again and then sold it to buy the 213&#8230;seeing pics like the above is making me want to buy for a third time 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasonscott (Oct 3, 2019)

I was on the fence about picking up a 143, and got a chance to see/handle a 147 at my local AD. It just looks so good in person. Still going to wait for a 143 though.


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

SPB149 for me and SPB147 for my dad. Also a comparison shot with the Fairwind. Still getting used to the thickness of the SPB but really happy to have one after going through this thread ever since they dropped!


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

gshock626 said:


> I think all the models are stellar in their own unique way


I agree. I do love the mocha dial of the 147 over a traditional black dial with gilt accents.

I think the grey sunburst of the 143 is unique enough in its own right that I prefer it (slightly) over the 147.

The 149 is also amazing as well but doesn't speak to me quite as much. 


konners said:


> You shouldn't! If you want the 147, get it in addition, but not a replacement!


Great point...


h_zee13 said:


> Dude I bought the 147, sold it, bought it again and then sold it to buy the 213&#8230;seeing pics like the above is making me want to buy for a third time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


3rd time the charm?


----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)

ryan850 said:


> Everytime someone posts a picture of their 147, it makes me question whether I should switch out my 143 for the gilt and mocha.


While I question myself whether I should switch out my 147 when seeing 143 pics
Maybe we should get both 143 and 147


----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)

h_zee13 said:


> Dude I bought the 147, sold it, bought it again and then sold it to buy the 213&#8230;seeing pics like the above is making me want to buy for a third time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, have you checked out the pics of 149?


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

ryan850 said:


> 3rd time the charm?


Haha maybe 



SuperDadHK said:


> Hey, have you checked out the pics of 149?


Stop &#8230;tempting &#8230;me&#8230; 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Question: I stupidly sold my SPB149, and it's sold out now, so I'm considering the 143. However, it looks like the new ones all have that lume at 3, which in pics seems to throw off the symmetry. Anyone here have the new one, and is it very noticeable? I typically prefer to buy new, but in this case I may opt to find a used one before the update.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

jswing said:


> Question: I stupidly sold my SPB149, and it's sold out now, so I'm considering the 143. However, it looks like the new ones all have that lume at 3, which in pics seems to throw off the symmetry. Anyone here have the new one, and is it very noticeable? I typically prefer to buy new, but in this case I may opt to find a used one before the update.


Prices of the old one without the lume-at-3 seem to have increased recently, as owners have cashed in on the no-lume demand/hype. So you may have to dig deep. They're being sold as "original", "Mk 1", "early" or "OG" dials on this forum and beyond. Buy now, before prices rise further?


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

One-Seventy said:


> Prices of the old one without the lume-at-3 seem to have increased recently, as owners have cashed in on the no-lume demand/hype. So you may have to dig deep. They're being sold as "original", "Mk 1", "early" or "OG" dials on this forum and beyond. Buy now, before prices rise further?


I did notice that. Turns out the ADs I normally buy from didn't have the 143 in stock anyway, so I broke down and bought a pre-owned 149 which doesn't have the extra lume pip at 3.

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## wristdeep (Jan 28, 2020)

Best quality build Seiko I've ever had. Love it.


----------



## Talktochad (Feb 3, 2020)

I just picked up a new 213 and it has the pip at 3 and I actually like it. When I had a 147 I felt like it was a tad unbalanced. That being said, I don't really care either way, and didn't think much about it until they changed it and people started talking about it. I remain ambivalent.



jswing said:


> Question: I stupidly sold my SPB149, and it's sold out now, so I'm considering the 143. However, it looks like the new ones all have that lume at 3, which in pics seems to throw off the symmetry. Anyone here have the new one, and is it very noticeable? I typically prefer to buy new, but in this case I may opt to find a used one before the update.


----------



## Lordan (Sep 13, 2021)

Friends, I need to be talked out of the 143... Any non-alignment related concerns? Only thing keeping me from pulling the trigger at the moment is that I can't try one on as there's none in stock near me.

On a completely unrelated note, any general consensus on alternative bracelet options? I feel like smaller links might spoil the utilitarian aesthetic for me, but I do like options.


----------



## LayeredTrout (Feb 27, 2020)

kriiiss said:


> SPB149 for me and SPB147 for my dad. Also a comparison shot with the Fairwind. Still getting used to the thickness of the SPB but really happy to have one after going through this thread ever since they dropped!
> 
> View attachment 16117825
> 
> View attachment 16117826


Curious how the size compares between the spb and the Fairwind. Does the spb wear a lot bigger?


----------



## Talktochad (Feb 3, 2020)

Lordan said:


> Friends, I need to be talked out of the 143... Any non-alignment related concerns? Only thing keeping me from pulling the trigger at the moment is that I can't try one on as there's none in stock near me.
> 
> On a completely unrelated note, any general consensus on alternative bracelet options? I feel like smaller links might spoil the utilitarian aesthetic for me, but I do like options.


I had the fortunate opportunity to choose between two 213's my AD had in stock. We put them on the timegraph and I chose the better of the two (miniscule difference). Also, bezel alingment on both was perfect - or at least to the naked eye, which is the eye I use to check the time 

If you're overly concerned, find a used one and ask the seller about all that. There have been several here on the forum and other places. They are widely available at this point it seems.

Finally, I may be the only one, but I actually really like the bracelet. Sure, it's not the nicest bracelet I've ever owned, but it fits the case very snugly, perfectly really. I've heard a lot of criticism about it being loose in the case (between the lugs) but that's not the case with me...pun inteneded I suppose.
Cheers,


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

LayeredTrout said:


> Curious how the size compares between the spb and the Fairwind. Does the spb wear a lot bigger?


The SPB feels bigger due to its thickness (13.2mm), a lug-to-lug of 47.8mm and wider bezel insert. The Fairwind has a longer lug-to-lug distance (48mm and 12.5mm thickness) but feels smaller since the lugs angle down more than the SPB. The SPB may feel a little large because I've been wearing the Halios for the past 6 months while the SPB has been on my wrist for 3 days haha. Overall I am happy with both. May consider swapping in the grey 143 dial into my 149 but so far it is growing on me. Let me know if you want more pics to compare-I just took a quick profile shot of both.

In short the fairwind feels smaller, lighter, and nimble whereas the SPB feels top-heavy and has presence but does not feel overly large.


----------



## LayeredTrout (Feb 27, 2020)

kriiiss said:


> The SPB feels bigger due to its thickness (13.2mm), a lug-to-lug of 47.8mm and wider bezel insert. The Fairwind has a longer lug-to-lug distance (48mm and 12.5mm thickness) but feels smaller since the lugs angle down more than the SPB. The SPB may feel a little large because I've been wearing the Halios for the past 6 months while the SPB has been on my wrist for 3 days haha. Overall I am happy with both. May consider swapping in the grey 143 dial into my 149 but so far it is growing on me. Let me know if you want more pics to compare-I just took a quick profile shot of both.
> 
> In short the fairwind feels smaller, lighter, and nimble whereas the SPB feels top-heavy and has presence but does not feel overly large.
> View attachment 16120773


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Lordan (Sep 13, 2021)

Talktochad said:


> I had the fortunate opportunity to choose between two 213's my AD had in stock. We put them on the timegraph and I chose the better of the two (miniscule difference). Also, bezel alingment on both was perfect - or at least to the naked eye, which is the eye I use to check the time
> 
> If you're overly concerned, find a used one and ask the seller about all that. There have been several here on the forum and other places. They are widely available at this point it seems.
> 
> ...


Thank you my friend, I appreciate the information. I think at this point in time it's more of a when not an if. Any issues I can't spot by eye aren't issues at all.

I was flirting with the idea of a Yema Superman Heritage. But I think it's Seiko this round.

Thanks


----------



## Formetono (Sep 15, 2021)

Over a year late - mine arrived yesterday (September 14th 2021) bezel was perfectly alined to 12 o clock hour mark, super happy, memorised by the dial it took me a further five minutes to realise the minute markers are horrifically misaligned at 4, 5, 6 and 7 o clock, bought online from an AD. Gutted I sent it back today.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Made the mistake of selling my previous SPB149, got a new one today.









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## kjoken (Aug 30, 2019)

Hi, does anyone know is there a micro-adjustable clasp on the go for this bracelet? love the bracelet it is just i have awkward size hands that need to find a good fit on the go. thanks in advance have a great day!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Love my 143.


----------



## Tairese7 (Feb 5, 2015)

Timekeeping update: after roughly a year of ownership, my SPB143 was running roughly +20 to +25 s/day. Barely within spec for 6R35, which imo was already pretty forgiving to begin with. Instead of going through Seiko and arguing out warranty coverage for them to fix it, I went and got it regulated. It's down to ~+5s now, and hopefully it stays this low!

Sucks that I had to get it regulated, but glad that timekeeping was the only issue I've had. Still loving the watch though.


----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)

kjoken said:


> Hi, does anyone know is there a micro-adjustable clasp on the go for this bracelet? love the bracelet it is just i have awkward size hands that need to find a good fit on the go. thanks in advance have a great day!


There are 4 micro adjustment holes but not on the go.
The only on the go adjustment is the diver extension.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Tairese7 said:


> Timekeeping update: after roughly a year of ownership, my SPB143 was running roughly +20 to +25 s/day. Barely within spec for 6R35, which imo was already pretty forgiving to begin with. Instead of going through Seiko and arguing out warranty coverage for them to fix it, I went and got it regulated. It's down to ~+5s now, and hopefully it stays this low!
> 
> Sucks that I had to get it regulated, but glad that timekeeping was the only issue I've had. Still loving the watch though.


My 3 year old a Seiko Monster with the 6R15 (SZSC003) was running -40 in some positions and +10 SPD in others. I took it to my watchmaker who flat out refused to try regulating it as he said the swing in performance was too much to regulate. So I had to have the thing fully serviced. It's been running really well now after the service. It's ridiculous that after only a year or two that these movements need to be regulated and/or serviced.

My SPB143 is about 4 months old and running +10 spd. So far it's pretty good thankfully.


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

kjoken said:


> Hi, does anyone know is there a micro-adjustable clasp on the go for this bracelet? love the bracelet it is just i have awkward size hands that need to find a good fit on the go. thanks in advance have a great day!


you can purchase a marine master clasp and swap it out easily. It is hearty but they have on the go glide lock type sizing. I think they are $60 on eBay.


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

I like the way my SPB145 looks on bracelet (minus the clasp) but I find it quite chunky. Throwing it on a Forstner Komfit wide it wears so comfortably and has a very vintage look that I recognize some may strongly dislike. 









I also have a tapered strap code shark mesh that is a great fit and almost matches the Diashield color.


----------



## Talktochad (Feb 3, 2020)

I previsously had my 147 on the Forstner Komfit and loved it. I now have the 213 and no Komfit, but I'm sure I'll be getting another at some point. To be honest, I really like this one on the bracelet though.


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

Talktochad said:


> I previsously had my 147 on the Forstner Komfit and loved it. I now have the 213 and no Komfit, but I'm sure I'll be getting another at some point. To be honest, I really like this one on the bracelet though.
> View attachment 16126265


Nice! I think I saw one of your posts somewhere with the 147 on a Komfit. I would agree that the 213 is great on bracelet. I don't love the way the Diashield makes the steel feel and I wish it didn't have it. It's almost slippery and shows smudges. Oh well I'm way to obsessive over these things!


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

Talktochad said:


> I previsously had my 147 on the Forstner Komfit and loved it. I now have the 213 and no Komfit, but I'm sure I'll be getting another at some point. To be honest, I really like this one on the bracelet though.
> View attachment 16126265


Side note - is that an aftermarket black ceramic bezel insert?


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

147 amd 149 for me
















Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Holy moly this thread is massive!

I've since sold my 147 to fund other projects which ended up turning into a mini buying spree (Halios Fairwind, Oris divers 65 that turned into an Oris Aquis 41.5 with the 400 cal and the Tudor BB58 blue)

sooooo I got a notification the other day from gnomon about this diver that looked super familiar&#8230;..

it was so cheap I just bought it. Ceramic lumed bezel, signed crown, NH35 movement.

I have to say, I was considering looking for a 143 but this totally scratches the itch. the finishing is just about as good, the only one complaint I have- although lume looks good after initial charge, it does not last long at all. Also I've heard complains about the bezel action, and while it's definitely not great, it feels almost identical to the mini turtle.

Hitori Ryukyu vintage diver $388 USD


----------



## Talktochad (Feb 3, 2020)

Classic70 said:


> Side note - is that an aftermarket black ceramic bezel insert?


It is not. It's actually blue - a very dark, deep blue. 100% original.


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

Predictabilly said:


> Holy moly this thread is massive!
> 
> I've since sold my 147 to fund other projects which ended up turning into a mini buying spree (Halios Fairwind, Oris divers 65 that turned into an Oris Aquis 41.5 with the 400 cal and the Tudor BB58 blue)
> 
> ...


Very nice. The bracelet appears to have a nice taper as well!


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

Has anyone found a bracelet with fitted end links that tapers to 16mm at the clasp for these?


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

Talktochad said:


> View attachment 16126265


I like the mat background.


----------



## m.and (Feb 6, 2010)

I have question concerning the lume on the SPB14x watches. I've been interested in the SPB143 since it was announced. So much so that I recently built my own using a similar case with genuine Seiko dial and hands to see it was right for me.

One thing that has always bugged me about my build is that the daylight color of the lume on the hands doesn't match the dial. That is probably my biggest nitpick when it comes to watches. I don't even care if the lume is rather weak, as long as it matches between the dial and hands in the daylight.

The lume on my hands appears to be a creamy off white while the dial indices are more white with a hint of green (I have the newer dial with the lumed marker at 3:00). Has anyone else noticed this color mismatch on their watch?


----------



## m.and (Feb 6, 2010)

Tournemine said:


> Does anyone else notice a slight difference in coloration between the hands and the hour markers on the SPB143? I swear on the example I'm considering that the hands are slightly 'creamier'...


I should've started at the end of this thread and I would've found the answer to my question sooner. My apologies.

It sounds like there is some difference in color between hands and dial lume.


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

Love my 147 but losing 1m per day is just sad. It's now back in the watch box and I'm wearing my Citizen Promaster which has been running 2sec/month.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Tom Schneider said:


> Love my 147 but losing 1m per day is just sad. It's now back in the watch box and I'm wearing my Citizen Promaster which has been running 2sec/month.


That's not within spec. I'd have it looked at. If under warranty, send it to Seiko.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Still rocking the US GL831 in OD Green:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Still rocking the US GL831 in OD Green:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it still looks great ? shall be picking up a couple of these next month.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

konners said:


> And it still looks great  shall be picking up a couple of these next month.


Many thanks, brother  Happy to cosign that plan (I've got a black one too) 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

I have an e-mail out to the Seiko service center since my 147 is still under warrantee. No response yet but I'll be calling them tomorrow to setup a service.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

Local Seiko boutique had these in last night so the 143 without the lume at 3 is still out there cause they already had and sold one with lume at 3.
So whoever cares about that, keep looking...or not.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Kev161 said:


> View attachment 16140056


Great shot! Looks great on that green color nato.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

ryan850 said:


> Great shot! Looks great on that green color nato.


Thanks!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

After a year of ownership, it's settled down to a constant + 5 sec when on wrist.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> After a year of ownership, it's settled down to a constant + 5 sec when on wrist.
> View attachment 16141273
> View attachment 16141274
> View attachment 16141275


More I see that dial, more I think Seiko did a fine job with it! Love my 143, but wouldn't mind a 149 too!


----------



## BrainStorm (Apr 29, 2021)

On opaque rubber strap









Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbocho (Sep 26, 2021)

Hey everyone! First post here ✌
Had the 143 for a while now and so far used straps I had laying around in 20mm. I was wondering: Did you already find straps where the metal hardware matched the slightly darker tone of the diashield coating?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tournemine (Oct 26, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> After a year of ownership, it's settled down to a constant + 5 sec when on wrist.


I'd love it if mine were +5 spd! How 'out' was it before it settled down?


----------



## Kirk86d (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Tournemine said:


> I'd love it if mine were +5 spd! How 'out' was it before it settled down?


Hi Tournemine,
The 149 when I first got it used to run + 12/ 15 secs per day. It's taken about 9 months to settle down. 
The 147 also used to run at +12/15 secs per day and after 9 months it settled down to 
+ 6/8 secs per day. 
My 213 I have only had 6 months it's running + 15/20 per day.








Cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

konners said:


> More I see that dial, more I think Seiko did a fine job with it! Love my 143, but wouldn’t mind a 149 too!


I love all these Seiko konners,
I also have the 147 & 213. And the 143 is on my list. They are very cool watches. 
i find these three are my go to watches at the moment. Out of my quite large collection of watches. The last 3 months the Seikos have had 90% wrist time.








Cheers
G


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

konners said:


> More I see that dial, more I think Seiko did a fine job with it! Love my 143, but wouldn’t mind a 149 too!


I love my 149, but am kind of sort of looking for a 143 too. That gray dial just looks so good. I already bought the black OEM rubber (like the one on my 149, but in black) for it, so I guess I'm resigned to getting one at some point.


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

jswing said:


> I love my 149, but am kind of sort of looking for a 143 too. That gray dial just looks so good. I already bought the black OEM rubber (like the one on my 149, but in black) for it, so I guess I'm resigned to getting one at some point.


I'm in the same boat. I may resort to buying a 143 dial and just swapping when I feel like it.....cheaper than buying a whole new watch


----------



## BrainStorm (Apr 29, 2021)

Have been testing various colors lately !









Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## mosquitojoyride (Apr 5, 2019)

Wasn’t sure about Milanese in office but I think it works well


----------



## mosquitojoyride (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

I purchased the SPB051 bracelet as I heard the end links fit well and preferred the stamped logo clasp Vs laser etched. It also features more polished details and a bit of an oyster look Vs President. Thoughts?

i can confirm there is little to not gap in the end links and they do fit really well. It also weighs 10g less which was a huge plus to me. It’s also nice to have the matching Diashield on this.

I would still like to find a more compact Seiko clasp option and wonder if the clasps on the new Alpinist would work.


----------



## aschnickelfritz (Sep 4, 2021)

Classic70 said:


> I purchased the SPB051 bracelet as I heard the end links fit well and preferred the stamped logo clasp Vs laser etched. It also features more polished details and a bit of an oyster look Vs President. Thoughts?
> 
> i can confirm there is little to not gap in the end links and they do fit really well. It also weighs 10g less which was a huge plus to me. It’s also nice to have the matching Diashield on this.
> 
> I would still like to find a more compact Seiko clasp option and wonder if the clasps on the new Alpinist would work.


Looks good! Where did you get it? I've seen a couple of listings on eBay, wondering if I might find it cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

aschnickelfritz said:


> Looks good! Where did you get it? I've seen a couple of listings on eBay, wondering if I might find it cheaper elsewhere.


I purchased it on eBay. It was about $125.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Happy to have the 149 again.









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Has anyone tried the blue rubber from the 149 on a 213? Just wondering if it matches the blue bezel of the 213. 

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

jswing said:


> Has anyone tried the blue rubber from the 149 on a 213? Just wondering if it matches the blue bezel of the 213.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


Yes I have jawing,
It goes very well, as the bezel changes shades. 
Pretty comfterble too.

G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

for the summer


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Yes I have jawing,
> It goes very well, as the bezel changes shades.
> Pretty comfterble too.
> 
> G


Thanks!


----------



## Cauchy (May 18, 2015)

Has anyone heard anything about uncle seiko producing a lighter bracelet for the SPB? I'm surprised he's made one for the willard but not for the SPB yet.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Trying the 101 out on a new Tornek-Rayville Nytex Type I-M2 strap.





































Similar visual vibes to the Seichu straps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasonscott (Oct 3, 2019)

ck2k01 said:


> Trying the 101 out on a new Tornek-Rayville Nytex Type I-M2 strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That really looks great. I’ve never seen that strap before. What do you think of the quality?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Jasonscott said:


> That really looks great. I’ve never seen that strap before. What do you think of the quality?


Many thanks  

It’s a newly released strap (with the relaunched Tornek-Rayville being a recent thing). 

I happened to share some initial impressions with a friend the other day. Happy to reproduce with edits here!

+ I appreciate a single pass strap.

+ The weave is cool looking.

+ The color straddles the line between olive green (like) and khaki (don’t like) very well.

+ The height is comparable to that of a standard nato. 

~ The brushed and signed hardware is satisfactory: your typical mid-tier nylon hardware affair.

~ It’s still a rugged feeling nylon despite the look. I had wondered whether it might have a plusher feel. But no. I found it to need some breaking in for better confirming and comfort (I used a rubber band over night after rolling the strap up tightly). 

~ It’s quite long. But it has a million holes, and tucks back well enough under the wrist using the keepers. So a hole-showing strap.

~ to - The price ($42 shipped) strikes as a bit high.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker (Oct 12, 2016)

Predictabilly said:


> Holy moly this thread is massive!
> 
> I've since sold my 147 to fund other projects which ended up turning into a mini buying spree (Halios Fairwind, Oris divers 65 that turned into an Oris Aquis 41.5 with the 400 cal and the Tudor BB58 blue)
> 
> ...


i think im gonna end up getting the coral blue one, i really really like the dial. I got that ad also and it spurred me to shop around and i ended up getting a samurai manta instead vs another homage cause all i had were homages. Then that seiko made me buy another seiko and waiting for that to come in gave me enough time to convince myself that i wanted the spb43 to fully scratch the itch the hitori gave me so i returned that second seiko and sold a steinhart and ordered the spb143 which comes in monday.

I still really like that light blue sunburst dial so i reckon i will probably pick it up but for now im going to cool my jets a little.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Classic70 said:


> I purchased the SPB051 bracelet as I heard the end links fit well and preferred the stamped logo clasp Vs laser etched. It also features more polished details and a bit of an oyster look Vs President. Thoughts?
> 
> i can confirm there is little to not gap in the end links and they do fit really well. It also weighs 10g less which was a huge plus to me. It’s also nice to have the matching Diashield on this.
> 
> ...


My only issue with adding a new clasp is the difference in colour because of the Diashield coating which makes the bracelet darker than regular steel clasps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

h_zee13 said:


> My only issue with adding a new clasp is the difference in colour because of the Diashield coating which makes the bracelet darker than regular steel clasps
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. I’m convinced the right bracelet for the SPB doesn’t exist. In the end I want something that tapers more and has a more comfortable clasp in Diashield. I also could do without Diashield all together. Or does help with scratches but it causes a whole new host of challenges.


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

Cauchy said:


> Has anyone heard anything about uncle seiko producing a lighter bracelet for the SPB? I'm surprised he's made one for the willard but not for the SPB yet.


He said he is going to but has provided no teasers or updates. I’m also not sure which style he will choose.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

ck2k01 said:


> Many thanks
> 
> It’s a newly released strap (with the relaunched Tornek-Rayville being a recent thing).
> 
> ...


wow I didn't realize they sold these NATOs as a standalone product. I really like the weave pattern on it and like you, dig how the color isn't really Khaki but a bit more greenish. 

I'm tempted to get one to try. 

Thanks for the feedback - how big is your wrist? close to 6"?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

acadian said:


> wow I didn't realize they sold these NATOs as a standalone product. I really like the weave pattern on it and like you, dig how the color isn't really Khaki but a bit more greenish.
> 
> I'm tempted to get one to try.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback - how big is your wrist? close to 6"?


You bet. 

Flat 6.5”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

ck2k01 said:


> You bet.
> 
> Flat 6.5”
> 
> ...


ah similar size - I'm at 6'75"

Thanks again!


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

New to me SPB149!!! Second time owning one of these re-issues. Hopefully this one sticks. I’m digging this colorway vs my previous bronze / gilt version. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker (Oct 12, 2016)

ddaly12 said:


> New to me SPB149!!! Second time owning one of these re-issues. Hopefully this one sticks. I’m digging this colorway vs my previous bronze / gilt version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m thinking about ordering the dial and a gold second hand to swap out one day. I’d rather have the parts and not use them than decide I want the 149 and not want to spend the money on one and the parts become scare. The 149 is already more than I want or can afford for the time being










Though the grey is really working for me. I get to see it in the sunlight today and I’m excited cause it got it last night after work

It’s a real stunner

Also I love the bezel action


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker (Oct 12, 2016)

I don’t have a gal friend or wife to question my watch picture taking but I can’t imagine anyone being more unimpressed than my dog










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mosquitojoyride (Apr 5, 2019)

h_zee13 said:


> My only issue with adding a new clasp is the difference in colour because of the Diashield coating which makes the bracelet darker than regular steel clasps
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought this would bug me but doesn't. Often when I look at the bracelet I wished it had more pop but the diashield completely mutes it. Putting on mesh has made it so much more wearable and I'm glad I did. Tried to make the og bracelet work but can't, just too distractingly heavy. because of this experience I'm now more into "get the bracelet that would make you wear the watch more". Which is why I'm getting an uncle Seiko for m bb58.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

mosquitojoyride said:


> I thought this would bug me but doesn't. Often when I look at the bracelet I wished it had more pop but the diashield completely mutes it. Putting on mesh has made it so much more wearable and I'm glad I did. Tried to make the og bracelet work but can't, just too distractingly heavy. because of this experience I'm now more into "get the bracelet that would make you wear the watch more". Which is why I'm getting an uncle Seiko for m bb58.


I totally understand. I didn’t use to care much about bracelets before, but now it can make or break a watch for me. 

I’m also thinking of maybe getting the uncle Seiko jubilee for my blue BB58


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker (Oct 12, 2016)

mosquitojoyride said:


> I thought this would bug me but doesn't. Often when I look at the bracelet I wished it had more pop but the diashield completely mutes it. Putting on mesh has made it so much more wearable and I'm glad I did. Tried to make the og bracelet work but can't, just too distractingly heavy. because of this experience I'm now more into "get the bracelet that would make you wear the watch more". Which is why I'm getting an uncle Seiko for m bb58.


I really like the dia shield, it works for me and so does the whole bracelet. A mesh bracelet would look stellar too

The weight isn’t a problem for me thank god. I had a watch for a short while and the size was the main concern a boldr odyssey 45mm and the size wasn’t a problem and it’s such a huge watch that let me know pretty much any larger watch I want would be just fine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## mosquitojoyride (Apr 5, 2019)

On fkm rubber working out today


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

Mediocre said:


> View attachment 16169879


For a second I thought that was my picture ! LOL Same watch, at the beach, even similar freckles. Hehe.

Then I saw the strap. What is that strap? I would like to give it a try.

What beach?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Ricky T said:


> For a second I thought that was my picture ! LOL Same watch, at the beach, even similar freckles. Hehe.
> 
> Then I saw the strap. What is that strap? I would like to give it a try.
> 
> What beach?


I see you are in the home state to the #1 team in college football. It looks familiar, because it is the gulf coast  Beaches down your way should be cleaner right now though, still cleaning up after the hurricane

Strap is Artem, I prefer it because it is sailcloth that is not leather lined, so it handles getting wet just fine


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

mosquitojoyride said:


> I thought this would bug me but doesn't. Often when I look at the bracelet I wished it had more pop but the diashield completely mutes it. Putting on mesh has made it so much more wearable and I'm glad I did. Tried to make the og bracelet work but can't, just too distractingly heavy. because of this experience I'm now more into "get the bracelet that would make you wear the watch more". Which is why I'm getting an uncle Seiko for m bb58.


The right bracelet (including fit) is everything. Can make or break a watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

Mediocre said:


> I see you are in the home state to the #1 team in college football. It looks familiar, because it is the gulf coast  Beaches down your way should be cleaner right now though, still cleaning up after the hurricane
> 
> Strap is Artem, I prefer it because it is sailcloth that is not leather lined, so it handles getting wet just fine


We just came back from Ft. Walton Beach. Beach was clean but the waves were rough.

I'll check out the Artem, I've been thinking about trying the sailcloth.

Thanks.


----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker (Oct 12, 2016)

Mediocre said:


> I see you are in the home state to the #1 team in college football. It looks familiar, because it is the gulf coast  Beaches down your way should be cleaner right now though, still cleaning up after the hurricane
> 
> Strap is Artem, I prefer it because it is sailcloth that is not leather lined, so it handles getting wet just fine


Them Mississippi beaches almost never look pretty. 

The dog doesn’t care much though, he just wants to tear dog ass up and down the beach


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Heinekin_Skywalker said:


> Them Mississippi beaches almost never look pretty.
> 
> The dog doesn’t care much though, he just wants to tear dog ass up and down the beach
> 
> ...


Eh, we were there to watch the cars at cruising the coast.


----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker (Oct 12, 2016)

i usually bring a cigar and enjoy a nice long smoke while i throw the dogs ball and we walk down the beach into the bay and back.

Dog loves that place a i love bringing him


----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker (Oct 12, 2016)

Really really smitten with this thing. Really feel gaslit into watches above $1k

Would love to see them bring the hibeat or 8l down.

I’m running 20sevonds slow over the first three days. I prefer fast but this isn’t terrible

Gonna see where it settles. My samurai manta runs pretty good

The dial is only grey but it’s so dynamic and it just gels so well



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker (Oct 12, 2016)

mleok said:


> I wonder how many of the Seiko fans expressing this opinion have no qualms about owning a "homage" of the Rolex Submariner.


personally i got no problem with homages till they make up all i got, i got interested to this watch thanks to an homage, that hitori gnomon was pushing, i still like it, the coral blue is nice. I found i was able to afford the 143 though and for most folks youll find thats the real difference. Personally i got no problem of sub homages or others, ive had a few and im sure ill have more. I find the seiko had a better draw, being original and im glad i went that way.


----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker (Oct 12, 2016)

boatswain said:


> I had an armida a2 with a steel bezel that looked very similar to these. Also NTH subs I think have a similar look and are coated steel.
> 
> I am also still hoping there are some crossed wires somewhere and that it turns out to be ceramic but I’m losing hope a bit now...


exactly, nth does it and its such a nice look. tones down some of the reflective surfaces and balances the look imo. i love steel and aluminum inserts. My samurai manta is a rare exception for me as the ceramic suits it perfectly


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

My 147 is still about 50sec slow a day at this point but I'm also waiting for it to settle down. The good news is mine is always slow so regulation at my local watchmaker should help.


----------



## OhioTime330 (Sep 13, 2021)

I was hoping to get some feedback... I’m purchasing the oris diver 65, with the brown dial and bronze on the bezel edges. I love the spb143/145 and 147. I’m thinking I shouldn’t get the 147 because it would be redundant with the vintage/brown vibe of the oris 65. Should i be looking more towards the 143 and 145? Or is the 145 also too similar since it also has a brownish dial?
The oris is my first swiss automatic and I’m excited to pick up the seiko to have a nice Japanese automatic to start improving my collection, that has up until now been all quartz/solar.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Jasonscott (Oct 3, 2019)

143 on RSM single pass adjustable nato in “VTG Mil Green”


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

OhioTime330 said:


> I was hoping to get some feedback... I’m purchasing the oris diver 65, with the brown dial and bronze on the bezel edges. I love the spb143/145 and 147. I’m thinking I shouldn’t get the 147 because it would be redundant with the vintage/brown vibe of the oris 65. Should i be looking more towards the 143 and 145? Or is the 145 also too similar since it also has a brownish dial?
> The oris is my first swiss automatic and I’m excited to pick up the seiko to have a nice Japanese automatic to start improving my collection, that has up until now been all quartz/solar.


I have both the 143 and an oris 65 with the black dial and bronze bezel edge. 

I didn't know they made a brown dial Oris 65, but it sounds great. My preference would be to get the 143 and have a bit more diversity between the 2. It would also give you a dial color that is a bit more versatile. 

Great 2 watch duo.


----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker (Oct 12, 2016)

OhioTime330 said:


> I was hoping to get some feedback... I’m purchasing the oris diver 65, with the brown dial and bronze on the bezel edges. I love the spb143/145 and 147. I’m thinking I shouldn’t get the 147 because it would be redundant with the vintage/brown vibe of the oris 65. Should i be looking more towards the 143 and 145? Or is the 145 also too similar since it also has a brownish dial?
> The oris is my first swiss automatic and I’m excited to pick up the seiko to have a nice Japanese automatic to start improving my collection, that has up until now been all quartz/solar.


I think the 143, it’s classic but modern. I think it would contrast well with your oris 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

OhioTime330 said:


> I was hoping to get some feedback... I’m purchasing the oris diver 65, with the brown dial and bronze on the bezel edges. I love the spb143/145 and 147. I’m thinking I shouldn’t get the 147 because it would be redundant with the vintage/brown vibe of the oris 65. Should i be looking more towards the 143 and 145? Or is the 145 also too similar since it also has a brownish dial?
> The oris is my first swiss automatic and I’m excited to pick up the seiko to have a nice Japanese automatic to start improving my collection, that has up until now been all quartz/solar.


Another vote for the 143, because of the 3 you mentioned it's the most different than the Oris. Plus it's just a beautiful watch. 

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael123 (Oct 29, 2008)

OhioTime330 said:


> I was hoping to get some feedback... I’m purchasing the oris diver 65, with the brown dial and bronze on the bezel edges. I love the spb143/145 and 147. I’m thinking I shouldn’t get the 147 because it would be redundant with the vintage/brown vibe of the oris 65.


I don't know what you are talking about ! 
It depends on the light. The Seiko SPB147 brushed dial is very dark brown turning to black. The Oris 65 dial is a brownish gradient lacquered dial (darker on the outside)m which can nearly turn orange in the light.


----------



## scarab1st (Jan 26, 2018)

Back on the bracelet. After spending months alternating between the stock blue rubber strap and blue sailcloth, it's refreshing that the only blue I now see is that lovely dial. 😁


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Michael123 said:


> I don't know what you are talking about !
> It depends on the light. The Seiko SPB147 brushed dial is very dark brown turning to black. The Oris 65 dial is a brownish gradient lacquered dial (darker on the outside)m which can nearly turn orange in the light.
> 
> 
> ...


That's not the one the poster is referring to. He's referring to this one, with thanks to Fratello:










This one has a bronze and brown dégradé dial. Superficially this does cross over with the 147 a little, but as you alluded to, it really does depend on the light. I'd say the general look of the Oris, construction, shape, colour scheme, bracelet etc is all different enough from the SPB series not to be redundant next to the Seiko. 

The orange-tinted Oris pictured earlier is a Rake x Revolution special called the "Honey".


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Jasonscott (Oct 3, 2019)

Crown and Buckle Chevron James II


----------



## Jasonscott (Oct 3, 2019)

Crown and Buckle Chevron Obsidian and Harvest


----------



## Jasonscott (Oct 3, 2019)

Crown and Buckle Chevron Stone


----------



## Jasonscott (Oct 3, 2019)

C&B single pass supreme nato “matte greige”


----------



## Jasonscott (Oct 3, 2019)

Watch steward mishap series in tan


----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker (Oct 12, 2016)

i gotta say the diasheild coating is brilliant. way better than i woulda thought. still no marks on the clasp, very faint marks where the links go into the clasp cause i use the quick adjust positions but they are pretty slight. Really impressed with this coating


----------



## blr (Aug 29, 2012)

Can anyone confirm that the bezel insert is also diashield-coated steel. I wonder how well it resists scratching.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Jasonscott said:


> Crown and Buckle Chevron Stone
> View attachment 16182944
> View attachment 16182945


Someone went strap shopping, LOL! All look great!


----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker (Oct 12, 2016)

is it possible to put a spring drive or hibeat movement in the spb143?


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Heinekin_Skywalker said:


> is it possible to put a spring drive or hibeat movement in the spb143?


Yes. If you’re struggling to get it in the case, a firm smack with a 16oz hammer should do the trick! Not sure how reliable the time keeping will be though.


----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker (Oct 12, 2016)

konners said:


> Yes. If you’re struggling to get it in the case, a firm smack with a 16oz hammer should do the trick! Not sure how reliable the time keeping will be though.


no case back = display case back


----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)

ddaly12 said:


> The right bracelet (including fit) is everything. Can make or break a watch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely agree. There are some excellent aftermarket options in bracelets available, though. I’ve found Seiko’s own bracelets to be robust but often built at a lesser quality point than their watches. Their pin & collar system is definitely inferior to well machined screw links. If I had the option on any new Seiko, I’d save the coin and order it on a rubber or nato strap and source a quality third party bracelet separately. I have had excellent results with Strapcode and Uncle Seiko bracelets on my turtles and will try Forstner next for a vintage piece.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

konners said:


> Yes. If you’re struggling to get it in the case, a firm smack with a 16oz hammer should do the trick! Not sure how reliable the time keeping will be though.


Or, cinch that baby down tight using a table vise. Any bits that pop out, Goodfellas-style, you can just wedge back in later with a spoon


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

checking in


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

BandR bands searbelt nato









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasonscott (Oct 3, 2019)

broonzbane said:


> Someone went strap shopping, LOL! All look great!


Haha. Indeed I did. I’m new to this hobby and don’t have any technical knowledge to contribute… or a profound opinion worth listening to. But I can post pictures of the straps I bought. Maybe someone will find that to be helpful. 
There is definitely a tan-ish undertone in the 143 dial that I never noticed in online pics before my purchase. But in person, in the right light, you can really see it. It was a nice surprise to me.


----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker (Oct 12, 2016)

mephisto said:


> checking in


im still debating if i want to get a dial and second hand to swap my 143 down the road for varieties sake

On paper id prefer the 149 as so far there are only two grey dialed watches i have seen that i like, the black bay and the spb143,not only is my 143 stunning, the color works so well, it darkens up well to not quite black but it ties into the bezel insert and the color fluctuates and really goes with the overall theme of the watch and the diasheild darkens the steel to bring it closer to the gray, then the polished bits just light up the whole thing. Im really quite tickled with how appealing this is to look at vs how most the time i find the scheme completely unappealing. Everything goes with everything on this watch


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Heinekin_Skywalker said:


> is it possible to put a spring drive or hibeat movement in the spb143?


Go for an SLA model if that is your desire


----------



## BrainStorm (Apr 29, 2021)

On San martin strap.
















Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Be interesting to see how many owners of this range have found QC "issues" (problems?) beyond the infamous misaligned bezel. One chap started another post saying that two '147s in a row had dial blemishes from the same dealer. They were "Mk 1" dials, so I suspect they were older returns that the dealer couldn't be bothered to process (the Mk 2 lume-pip dial has now been out several months), but I didn't want to mention this on that thread, and spoil the childrens' fun. 

My 147 is fine. The lume is centred in the triangle, and on close inspection, that is off dead centre by about 100-150 microns when the bezel is against its tooth. What say you?


----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker (Oct 12, 2016)

One-Seventy said:


> Be interesting to see how many owners of this range have found QC "issues" (problems?) beyond the infamous misaligned bezel. One chap started another post saying that two '147s in a row had dial blemishes from the same dealer. They were "Mk 1" dials, so I suspect they were older returns that the dealer couldn't be bothered to process (the Mk 2 lume-pip dial has now been out several months), but I didn't want to mention this on that thread, and spoil the childrens' fun.
> 
> My 147 is fine. The lume is centred in the triangle, and on close inspection, that is off dead centre by about 100-150 microns when the bezel is against its tooth. What say you?


my 143 is of the newer kind and seems fine. I love staring at this watch


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Mediocre said:


> Go for an SLA model if that is your desire


And you'll get a much better deal...


----------



## blr (Aug 29, 2012)

One-Seventy said:


> Be interesting to see how many owners of this range have found QC "issues" (problems?) beyond the infamous misaligned bezel. One chap started another post saying that two '147s in a row had dial blemishes from the same dealer. They were "Mk 1" dials, so I suspect they were older returns that the dealer couldn't be bothered to process (the Mk 2 lume-pip dial has now been out several months), but I didn't want to mention this on that thread, and spoil the childrens' fun.
> 
> My 147 is fine. The lume is centred in the triangle, and on close inspection, that is off dead centre by about 100-150 microns when the bezel is against its tooth. What say you?


Mine is 100 % OK. MkII.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

One-Seventy said:


> Be interesting to see how many owners of this range have found QC "issues" (problems?) beyond the infamous misaligned bezel. One chap started another post saying that two '147s in a row had dial blemishes from the same dealer. They were "Mk 1" dials, so I suspect they were older returns that the dealer couldn't be bothered to process (the Mk 2 lume-pip dial has now been out several months), but I didn't want to mention this on that thread, and spoil the childrens' fun.
> 
> My 147 is fine. The lume is centred in the triangle, and on close inspection, that is off dead centre by about 100-150 microns when the bezel is against its tooth. What say you?


My 147 seems fine to me, but I have never had it under a loupe. Good thing is, I only use my naked eyes to look at it, so it's always fine!


----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker (Oct 12, 2016)

Mediocre said:


> My 147 seems fine to me, but I have never had it under a loupe. Good thing is, I only use my naked eyes to look at it, so it's always fine!


yep gotta stop while youre ahead, mine looks good to my eye and my eye likes to look at it so why go hunting for flaws ill likely find


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Heinekin_Skywalker said:


> yep gotta stop while youre ahead, mine looks good to my eye and my eye likes to look at it so why go hunting for flaws ill likely find


No kidding. If my wife put as much time looking for my flaws as many on here spend looking for their watch's, she would kick my mediocre ass out!


----------



## Jasonscott (Oct 3, 2019)

143 mkii. Purchased new. My bezel is about 1/4 - 1/2 click off. Have to really stare at it to see it. It does not diminish my enjoyment in any way. And if it wasn’t for this thread, I probably would never have looked hard enough to see it. But in my 3 weeks of ownership and daily wear, it’s running at +3 spd- so I’m stoked on that. No regrets, love the watch.


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

Alignment on my 147 is great. No visual issues at all. Still running ~1min slow a day but that can be regulated next month. Still a stunning looking watch that I've been wearing most of every week. I've banged a few times when working outside in the yard but still zero marks on the case or bezel. I currently have it on a Strapcode straight end bracelet but also this watch works so well with my collection of natos.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

just enjoying


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Time for a swap? Always wanted a 143 but didn't want to swap the whole watch so this is the next best thing! Oem 143 dial w/ lume marker @ 3 and 143-styled seconds hand from TokeiLab


----------



## mosquitojoyride (Apr 5, 2019)

Finally got an office to myself, and with windows!


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

mephisto said:


> just enjoying


This pic really shows how great the dial looks. My favorite blue of any watch I've owned.


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

My head is spinning and I can't decide. How the hell do I choose? I like gilt but I think the date stands out too much..but other than that I love all em oooof


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

_Ok_


Talktochad said:


> I previsously had my 147 on the Forstner Komfit and loved it. I now have the 213 and no Komfit, but I'm sure I'll be getting another at some point. To be honest, I really like this one on the bracelet though.
> View attachment 16126265


I came for the other divers but just ordered this so thank you mate!


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Picked up an sbdc051 bracelet. Feels slightly lighter and the endlink fitment side to side is much better. 

Think I'll pick up an mm300 clasp also for the quick adjust.


----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker (Oct 12, 2016)

kriiiss said:


> Time for a swap? Always wanted a 143 but didn't want to swap the whole watch so this is the next best thing! Oem 143 dial w/ lume marker @ 3 and 143-styled seconds hand from TokeiLab
> View attachment 16214867


im still thinking of getting a 149 dial and second hand to do the same thing every once in a while with my 143


----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker (Oct 12, 2016)

ryan850 said:


> Picked up an sbdc051 bracelet. Feels slightly lighter and the endlink fitment side to side is much better.
> 
> Think I'll pick up an mm300 clasp also for the quick adjust.


so i can buy a mm300 clasp and swap it to my 143 bracelet? 

Just double checking cause i hadnt considered this and i know the links taper to 18mm and i see the mm300 clasp goes to 18mm links. Im pretty excited about that, love no tool micro adjust


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Heinekin_Skywalker said:


> so i can buy a mm300 clasp and swap it to my 143 bracelet?
> 
> Just double checking cause i hadnt considered this and i know the links taper to 18mm and i see the mm300 clasp goes to 18mm links. Im pretty excited about that, love no tool micro adjust


Yessir


----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker (Oct 12, 2016)

ryan850 said:


> Yessir


well hot damn, looks like ill be ordering one within a week or so.


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Heinekin_Skywalker said:


> im still thinking of getting a 149 dial and second hand to do the same thing every once in a while with my 143


Definitely a good idea! Check out Tokeilab for OEM dials! Although their hands are not OEM...but its better than nothing.


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

Anyone know the thickness without the crystal?


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Heinekin_Skywalker said:


> so i can buy a mm300 clasp and swap it to my 143 bracelet?
> 
> Just double checking cause i hadnt considered this and i know the links taper to 18mm and i see the mm300 clasp goes to 18mm links. Im pretty excited about that, love no tool micro adjust


----------



## Newbedutchy (May 29, 2020)

Does anyone know if there is a fitting bracelet for this series alike the one in the picture, with extra polished lines?


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

Talktochad said:


> I previsously had my 147 on the Forstner Komfit and loved it. I now have the 213 and no Komfit, but I'm sure I'll be getting another at some point. To be honest, I really like this one on the bracelet though.
> View attachment 16126265


I just got mine after seeing this pic. Lol 18 hour turn around time. I couldn't decide between all the Prospex but never knew there was a silver. Now I'm finally happy! Thanks all for the super helpful thread!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Contaygious said:


> I just got mine after seeing this pic. Lol 18 hour turn around time. I couldn't decide between all the Prospex but never knew there was a silver. Now I'm finally happy! Thanks all for the super helpful thread!
> View attachment 16221275
> View attachment 16221274


Congrats looks great!

What strap do you have on it?


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Congrats looks great!
> 
> What strap do you have on it?


Thanks! It's a Chevron from crown and buckle but the thicker part under it isn't the most comfy to me so I have it on a silver blu shark nato now


----------



## PointNtime (Oct 22, 2021)

Need to pull the trigger on one of these gorgeous seikos!


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

The deep teal color of the 149 is absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

149 transformed into 143  I do miss the blue time to time


----------



## Arno24 (Aug 26, 2016)

Do any of you spb owners have a strapcode bracelet on your watch? 

I’ve just picked up a spb239 and can’t decide between shelling out for a proper Seiko bracelet or getting a much cheaper strapcode one. From the pics and reviews I can find, the bracelet on the strapcode looks really nice. My only concern is that the clasp appears to be very thick. 

Can anyone comment? 

Thanks


----------



## Tairese7 (Feb 5, 2015)

Arno24 said:


> Do any of you spb owners have a strapcode bracelet on your watch?
> 
> I’ve just picked up a spb239 and can’t decide between shelling out for a proper Seiko bracelet or getting a much cheaper strapcode one. From the pics and reviews I can find, the bracelet on the strapcode looks really nice. My only concern is that the clasp appears to be very thick.
> 
> ...


I'm holding the strapcode standard clasp right next to the stock Seiko one for the SPB143 and they feel pretty much the same in terms of thickness. I don't have a caliper to measure though.


----------



## Arno24 (Aug 26, 2016)

Tairese7 said:


> I'm holding the strapcode standard clasp right next to the stock Seiko one for the SPB143 and they feel pretty much the same in terms of thickness. I don't have a caliper to measure though.


Any chance you could snap a side by side pic? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Arno24 (Aug 26, 2016)

Below is a pic that hopefully captures what I’m trying to understand. This is a strapcode pic for an oyster that fits an Alpinist. It looks like the clasp is much much thicker than the bracelet, with a large gap where the two meet. Is this right or just appears that way in the photo?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Arno24 said:


> Below is a pic that hopefully captures what I’m trying to understand. This is a strapcode pic for an oyster that fits an Alpinist. It looks like the clasp is much much thicker than the bracelet, with a large gap where the two meet. Is this right or just appears that way in the photo?


I just bought a strapcode oyster. What are you looking for?
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Arno24 said:


> Below is a pic that hopefully captures what I’m trying to understand. This is a strapcode pic for an oyster that fits an Alpinist. It looks like the clasp is much much thicker than the bracelet, with a large gap where the two meet. Is this right or just appears that way in the photo?


I'm not really sure what you are asking but where the arrow is the bracelet slides into the clasp and yes the clasp is thicker because it needs to hold the folded clasp as well. And theere is no gap the bracelet goes into the micro adjustment inside the clasp.





































Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arno24 (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks for the pics really appreciate it. I think the clasp is thicker because it’s used across a few different bracelet styles, so needs to accomodate thicker bracelets like the hexad.

I suppose the Seiko clasp can be thinner as the oyster bracelet is relatively slim and the folded bit seems to sit under not within the clasp like in this pic.


----------



## dudewagner (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi all, 

i have lost the original stock Springbars that came with my 143 on the Steelbracelet. Now I need the exact dimensions. I'm not sure, if it was delivered with Fat Spring Bars 2.5mm diameter ore smaler ones. 


Please can someone measure it for me. Thank you in advance. Greetings Inuit


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Perfect wrist comfort.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Does the fact the strapcode bracelets have a different hue to the case because of the Diashield not bother you guys? That'd drive me nuts. I've never considered replacing a bracelet with a strapcode because of that.


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

Happy Sunday all! Great to see everyone enjoying their SPB14Xs. 

Over the last 6 months I’ve had opportunities to go into stores (in Toronto & GTA) and handle, examine and reject over a dozen 143s. 

Mind you, I also looked at over a dozen other watches that I had some level of interest in including the SLA043, 037, 039, a Sea Dweller, some Grand Seikos, Bell & Ross, Sinn, and more. And it wasn’t just stores that I checked out. I had some extended time with a Daytona, a Yacth-Master, and a James Cameron. The experiences were truly eye opening and really gave me some perspective on the 143. 

I realize that there are some different beasts out here that buy and sell watches super regularly. I’m still trying to wrap my brain around what that’s all about. But anyway, I think having a watch in your possession for a month or two is truly the best way to experience and develop a meaningful opinion on said watch. But that strategy simply could not work for me. 

The next best thing for me is to go into a store and see for myself. I cannot recommend this enough. It’s unbelievable how many watches I’ve been infatuated with after discovering online only to find them truly underwhelming in person, and in some cases also simply a bad fit for my wrist size. 

As for the 143, I could not find one example that was free from any of the ‘QC’ issues I’ve learned about on WUS. NOT ONE! Additionally every single model I handled had a somewhat wobbly crown when pulled out fully. 

Regardless, my opinion is that the 143 is truly an amazing and awesome watch! I can’t find another watch with the design features and more importantly, combination of design features that appeals more to me. This watch and brand is clearly not the full package but from a design standpoint it’s the best I’ve experienced. And I’m in for that reason alone.


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

Esoterix said:


> Well that’s a first! I’m not sure exactly what happened there. I can see I may have gone a little to far, it may be something else. But at this point I’m just curious to see what the natural progression of all this is. I started a thread and it got shut down in one day! Maybe my account gets banned the second I hit post… and then will I still be able to post? Hmmm.. will my account and posts disappear? Or maybe the thread getting shut has nothing to do with me? Lol let’s see how this goes…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[QUOTE="Esoterix, post: 54259590, member: 
[/QUOTE]

I wanted to reply to some of the other great comments on the thread I mentioned above but I think I’ll just make the last two responses I was intent on. 

Firstly, @Saswatch, 

When you called me a major troll were you implying that I’m disingenuous with regard to my questions, comments and style of discourse?

Anyhow, Stay Woke, Cancel me if you must. 

And @kevinkar

Thanks for a genuinely human and watch-enthusiastic response. I can relate with you on every single point! I probably feel the same way about everything you’ve said. 

As you’ve mentioned Rolex I would share that my recent comparisons of a Sea Dweller to the 143 had the Seiko absolutely destroying the Rolex as far as design was concerned for me. Just crushing it!

How could I in good conscience justify buying a SD on just fit and finish especially when it’s at like 8x the cost? Even if it is an exceptional precision instrument (which I’ve haven’t bothered to verify in any meaningful way), why would I buy a watch when I don’t even really like the way it looks. In that department I would have to make compromise after compromise, and then it would be all in the name of ‘quality’ mind you. 

And I’ve seen comparison photos on the 14x thread with a slew of luxury priced watches and the Seiko won out every time. 

I was planning to detail exactly which features on the SD vs the 143 resonates with me but I’ll pass on that exercise at this point. So just clearing up my position a bit. 

I’m not looking for perfection. My exercise here regarding the SPB143 was just me trying to be as informed as I could before I bought one. And I’m just sharing my experience. 

Yes, I am being overly critical. I’m being as critical as I can actually. As far I’m concerned, I’m speaking with an audience of watch enthusiasts. 

Now I’m NOT directing this at you Kevin, but to anyone on here that wants to tell me what this sacred line that I’ve crossed is? How much is really too much?

I not surprised that throwing a dart at a core narrative ruffles feathers. The concept of a tool watch is a sexy one. And in fairness to Seiko they may not be the ones perpetuating it. It’s all ‘anecdotal’ like the movement accuracy. It may be true, how would I (or anyone) realistically know. At any rate I think that that one is another disservice to anyone considering a mechanical Seiko. Again you can’t blame Seiko for that. They tell you upfront what you can expect as far as accuracy.

And @boatswain .. sorry if this has sullied the thread.


----------



## marcs (Nov 12, 2012)

clyde_frog said:


> Does the fact the strapcode bracelets have a different hue to the case because of the Diashield not bother you guys? That'd drive me nuts. I've never considered replacing a bracelet with a strapcode because of that.


Yep. Love that Dia-Shield hue if you ask me... Gives it that tool-watch Diver look in a very balanced way. And less scratches which is a plus.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

Esoterix said:


> Happy Sunday all! Great to see everyone enjoying their SPB14Xs.
> 
> Over the last 6 months I’ve had opportunities to go into stores (in Toronto & GTA) and handle, examine and reject over a dozen 143s.
> 
> ...


Could you elaborate on which Seikos you own, or is your experience with them simply going into a store, having the salesperson show you several dozen, and then leaving without purchasing one?


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> Could you elaborate on which Seikos you own, or is your experience with them simply going into a store, having the salesperson show you several dozen, and then leaving without purchasing one?


No pictures from his store visits. Which makes me guess he's still doing research.


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

Let's keep this thread going! I'm still loving my SPB147. Still running slow but the overall design is just amazing. I've worn it for the last couple months including it getting beat on when I do yardwork. So far zero scratches despite the daily and weekend use. This one is a Seiko classic.


----------



## paulyosh (Oct 26, 2015)

No complaints with my 149 - no misalignment issues to my naked eye (I don't check the time under a loupe), stellar design, wears well, good lume (not MM300 lume, but still good), and runs ~3.5 spd fast. That timekeeping has held for the last 5 months since I got it - if it stays that way or thereabouts for the next year or two, I'm not sure what else I could ask for. I wore a 143 on the bracelet for a while, and it wasn't my favorite, so this one has been NATO only with no regrets...


----------



## mustardslav (Nov 16, 2021)

Long time lurker, first time poster - just got my SPB143 and loving the look of it bar one slight misalignment that somewhat bothers me if I look too hard. The lume pip appears to not be centered within the cutout of the triangle marker, even though the cutout is itself centered and almost sunken in more than what I've seen on other 14Xs. Almost as if the cutout isn't round too? Less noticeable head on, but at any angle or when the bezel is turned down there's a very slight gap visible . Am I being silly here or is this reason to return the watch and get another one? With all this talk of seiko QC issues, it's difficult knowing if I'm being too harsh / deliberately looking for imperfections. Everything else seems spot on (including the bezel alignment).


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

clyde_frog said:


> Does the fact the strapcode bracelets have a different hue to the case because of the Diashield not bother you guys? That'd drive me nuts. I've never considered replacing a bracelet with a strapcode because of that.


Doesn't bother me at all. Not perfect but for $85 bucks, I'll take it. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> Could you elaborate on which Seikos you own, or is your experience with them simply going into a store, having the salesperson show you several dozen, and then leaving without purchasing one?



Elaborate you say. 

To be precise I visited a total of 6 stores. I contacted all of them, plus many many more over the better part of a year, prior to stepping a foot outside my home. 

I was interested in finding out which vendors were familiar with Seiko misalignment issues, where they stood on pricing with the 143, availability on the 137, and most importantly what level of service they were willing to provide to me. 

Correct me if I’ve misunderstood here but I believe what people generally mean when they refer to building a ‘relationship with an AD’, they mean developing a track record of buying multiple watches (possibly to receive an opportunity to purchase some hard to get watch).

Anyhow, not me lol. I’m not buying that, it’s just straight nonsense! 

I want to have relationships with ADs that equate to free straps, opportunity to purchase straps/clasps from other brands that aren’t readily available for non owners to purchase, swag, and below MSRP prices. I can’t think of a non-essential item that I didn’t get a discount (many cases deep discount) on in the last 20 or so years. 

The most important letter to me in the acronym is the ‘S’; Suggested. Since the manufacturer likes to suggest prices why not suggest some pricing of your own? Almost anyone will work with you if you ask nicely. 

Of course I also expect polite and patient service from informed reps. 

I like to think a similar attitude would be a given for any consumer making discretionary purchases. But I still felt it necessary to mention this here since I sometimes get the impression that a particular segment of watch ‘enthusiasts’ believe the dealers are the ones doing them a favour. 

At any rate, the first store I visited to check out the 143 carried a ton of other interesting watches that I had a nice long look at first. Took some pics, Lol. Met the staff. Listened to the pitch on every model I examined. Asked tons of questions, had great convo (not just about watches). Did a basic inspection of the 143 models they had. Then had an even longer look at a couple of Grand Seikos. They offered to let me handle a $30k model but I declined. Even watch shopping gets tiresome after a couple of hours and I wanted to stay focused on watches I had shortlisted. 

I asked if they had any room to work with on the 143 and was presented with an offer to take $100 off of CAD$1595+tax. I told them I would get back to them. 

When I called this store months prior they told me the MSRP was firm. I knew I wasn’t going to purchase from them just based on that so I scheduled their store for my first visit. Purely discovery concerns on that trip. 

I knew I would love the watch, but I hadn’t seen it in the metal before and I’ve been underwhelmed with watches that I thought were amazing in photographs. The only other thing regarding the 143 I needed to confirm at that store was the fit on my wrist. I knew it would be great and it certainly is. 

My shopping experience at other stores was relatively similar with the exception of not handling any of the watches I tried elsewhere. And spending more time with the 143s. 

As for what inspecting looked liked, I just had a good look (no loupe lol) for misalignment of bezels, hands, markers, lume pips, date wheel, bracelet to case fit, and dust, hair, marks. Also paid attention to the crown threading, pop or rather lack of pop when unscrewed, winding, pulling out to the positions, looking for crown wobble. 

General consensus on what I saw. As stated, they all had a bit of crown wobble. I was careful unscrewing the crown and a few were a little ‘rough’ but definitely NOT cross threaded. I don’t think any had a noticeable pop right at the point when it’s fully unscrewed. Most but not all with ever so slight bezel misalignment to very minute varying degrees, but quite a few of those were consistently in the same position. Hands all lined up with markers as I quickly cycled through, on every model I saw. All had proper pip alignment, no noticeable issues on date wheel. 

All in all great examples. I think everything I noticed would be acceptable to anyone that didn’t look for these things. 

I think I would be just as happy if I noticed any of these issues after the fact. I understand so many of the comments on this thread so much more after this little adventure I went on. 

Maybe the crown wobble is confidence diminishing to an extent. Feeling the need to handle probably as many 143 models as anyone else here has, is definitely confidence diminishing with Seiko, and as much fun as it was for me, I’d say for someone that wasn’t actually eager to have such a thorough look would find it a poor customer experience though. 

A few notes from my calls and visits. Offers included from 15% off, 15 off + 14x rubber or other strap, and 20% from stores that didn’t have stock who wanted a non-refundable deposit, which I made sure could be used for store credit if I rejected the watch when it came in. I had a few dealers tell me they would work with me till I was satisfied. 
I think I last saw Seiya offering it at roughly CAD$1400. BTW $1400 total was the price I gently set for myself before speaking to anyone. 

At any rate I thoroughly enjoyed the journey. 

I now believe that many of you know and have known the real deal on Seiko’s so you know what to expect. I know much more about what to expect from a Seiko. 

A small maybe tiny number of them will be egregious, even fewer might look like you hit the jackpot, and the bulk of them are going to be slightly off to one degree or another.


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

Saswatch said:


> No pictures from his store visits. Which makes me guess he's still doing research.
> View attachment 16240101


Posting stuff like this and you have the nerve to call me a troll? Lol.

Look sorry it took so long man. No more research, I had to clear my day so I could run out and borrow some watches to photograph for something online that called me a troll in the wake of my crushing takedown.

Why do you care what I tried on at stores? Wouldn’t you rather see what I brought home?

If the little fish would keep his mouth shut he wouldn’t get caught.


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

mustardslav said:


> the cutout is itself centered and almost sunken in more than what I've seen on other 14Xs.


That’s consistent with what I’ve seen.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

Esoterix said:


> Elaborate you say.
> 
> To be precise I visited a total of 6 stores. I contacted all of them, plus many many more over the better part of a year, prior to stepping a foot outside my home.
> 
> ...


Please do not take offense to this, but as someone who worked retail for many years what you describe sounds more like “get this guy out of the door” more than “building a relationship”. I’m glad this process works out for you but it sounds like a nightmare from the stores point of view.


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

I spent WAY less than 1K for my 147. F&F is perfect with no alignment issues. Let's be honest here. This is not a 20K+ watch and really just a low-cost option. I would not even waste the time to drive to my nearest dealer given my intense work schedule to pick a <$1K watch.


----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker (Oct 12, 2016)

it would drive 


clyde_frog said:


> Does the fact the strapcode bracelets have a different hue to the case because of the Diashield not bother you guys? That'd drive me nuts. I've never considered replacing a bracelet with a strapcode because of that.


me a bit nuts also, but fortunately i love the stock bracelet.

dia sheild is impressive as well


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

dudewagner said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i have lost the original stock Springbars that came with my 143 on the Steelbracelet. Now I need the exact dimensions. I'm not sure, if it was delivered with Fat Spring Bars 2.5mm diameter ore smaler ones.
> 
> ...


Yes, 2.5mm diameter springbars are what came with the bracelet.


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> Please do not take offense to this, but as someone who worked retail for many years what you describe sounds more like “get this guy out of the door” more than “building a relationship”. I’m glad this process works out for you but it sounds like a nightmare from the stores point of view.


Anyone with something to say can’t afford to be cowed by others who don’t like (or more likely, can’t understand, lol) what they have to say.

Some of the feedback I received in my soliloquy thread where I provocatively referred to MY watch as a toy version of the ‘real thing’ (whatever that is) amounts to a bunch of cats throwing hissy fits.

Only this member displayed some comprehension of my post:

SEIKO Toy Watch

See what he did here? He stuck up for Seiko by asserting they do indeed have QC issues and suggested there could be some remedies, right now, under new management. Kudos @hoss

He countered the point I was making that ALL Seikos dive watches are misaligned, and implied that the ones that are misaligned slipped through QC checks.

Some folks on that thread tried to make valid points, for example by attempting to define what a tool is. But that’s not what my post was about by any means. Regardless, after the initial shell shock, they stepped up and presented themselves as reasonable, thoughtful and human. I have much respect for that @kevinkar and even you @clyde_frog, though you threw the first stone and then tried to justify it while presenting yourself as reasonable. Calling strangers on the internet ‘idiot’ or making any kind of personal attack in response to commentary on a product is just weak bro.


On the other hand, instead of defending Seiko, others came out an embarrassed themselves and the brand by their association.

Instead of utilizing some critical thought, cats are out looking at my post history. You think I would ever look at their history? Hell no! It’s glaringly obvious based on the few posts I’ve seen from them that if I looked at their history i wouldn’t find anything remotely significant or substantive. But I thank them for reading my thoughts. That’s a tiny part of why I posted them on a public forum.

These guys are definitely way more invested in this platform than I am. Even though you may be anonymous, you return here often and for long enough that you probably think everyone knows your name, and this is your local pub. If so, guard your reputation. That and your word is all anyone really has.

At any rate Eddie, thanks for pointing out that your intent here is not to offend me.

The purpose of my initial calls to stores, among the other things I’ve mentioned, was to screen out the small-minded dealers. Those types usually have no game when it comes to sales. If I visited those stores it would be a nightmare for me. I vote with my dollars son.

If I had a customer signalling serious interest in a model that my store carries I’d be jumping for joy. This guy is already sold on the product!

Some often say sales is a numbers game but it’s really a performance game. When I worked in sales (not retail), my attitude was if I spoke to you I was selling you something!! I’m not letting you ‘walk out the door’ without you flat out refusing my offer a minimum of 3 times. Get this guy out the door as quickly as you can (with one of our watches on his wrist) is exactly what a competent sales rep should be thinking.

Do you depend on luck and chance to make sales? If this is the case and you are finally willing to learn what sales is really all about, you can hire me to teach you the art. I promise after 10 hours with me coaching you, you will be able to walk away from retail and start selling houses, successfully.

If I met someone displaying the interest signals I was, not only would I definitely close the sale, I’d upsell that individual on a few toys watches for his kids (matching solar divers with daddy’s 143) and plant the seed to sell him a larger ticket item down the road.

Nightmare you say? In some cases staff was eager to get my contact details and some stores are still following up. A few of the stores I visited had me come in on appointment, after I vetted them for an hour on the phone btw. They knew what kind of customer they were dealing with. Not everyone’s game is at that level. It’s a buyer’s market when it comes to luxury/discretionary bud.

Anyhow thanks for your insightful post.

What do you think of my watches btw? Lol


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Esoterix said:


> Anyone with something to say can’t afford to be cowed by others who don’t like (or more likely, can’t understand, lol) what they have to say.
> 
> Some of the feedback I received in my soliloquy thread where I provocatively referred to MY watch as a toy version of the ‘real thing’ (whatever that is) amounts to a bunch of cats throwing hissy fits.
> 
> ...


You "vetted" a store for an hour over an SPB143? I can't even fathom that. I haven't gone back to find the beginning of this epic journey, but I have to say I'm fascinated that you expended so much effort in the search. I think you must have spent more time writing this post than I typically spend buying a watch. And somehow I've never gotten a Seiko with issues, at least that I noticed. I may have missed this detail, but did you finally find one?


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

paulyosh said:


> No complaints with my 149 - no misalignment issues to my naked eye (I don't check the time under a loupe), stellar design, wears well, good lume (not MM300 lume, but still good), and runs ~3.5 spd fast. That timekeeping has held for the last 5 months since I got it - if it stays that way or thereabouts for the next year or two, I'm not sure what else I could ask for. I wore a 143 on the bracelet for a while, and it wasn't my favorite, so this one has been NATO only with no regrets...


Have you tried it on the OEM rubber it comes with? That's my personal favorite, best Seiko rubber ever IMO.


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

I also love the OEM rubber strap. My only problem was the metal strap keeper which is not super comfortable. I'm looking for a silicon strap keeper option that works well with the OEM rubber.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Esoterix said:


> Elaborate you say.
> 
> To be precise I visited a total of 6 stores. I contacted all of them, plus many many more over the better part of a year, prior to stepping a foot outside my home.
> 
> ...


Whatever so called “Seiko AD” you dealt with is full of [email protected]#t (admitedly sounds like you are as well). I’ve bought many Seiko’s from Europa Watch in Edmonton. They offer 20% off all their in stock (non-SE/LE) watches. Bezel House in Calgary does the same 20% off up front (the owner Ryan is great to deal with). You can order a 143 online from either of them right now for 20% off without any bartering using their online promo codes. Offering a $100 off is a rip-off discount. I would walk straight out of there and never go back as it’s easy to find a 20% off deal from just about any Seiko AD in Canada. They clearly saw what kind of a tool they were dealing with.

I prefer to buy my Seiko’s in person when possible to check for QC issues. But even when buying a watch I don’t think I’ve ever been more than 15 minutes in the store. I bought my SPB143 for 25% off having built a good relationship with my local dealer. Glad to hear your “door to door vacuum salesman” strategy is working out so well for you.


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

jswing said:


> You "vetted" a store for an hour over an SPB143? I can't even fathom that. I haven't gone back to find the beginning of this epic journey, but I have to say I'm fascinated that you expended so much effort in the search. I think you must have spent more time writing this post than I typically spend buying a watch. And somehow I've never gotten a Seiko with issues, at least that I noticed. I may have missed this detail, but did you finally find one?



4 stores. convos some with owners and some with staff that were receptive. Probably contacted like 20 dealers by phone! Over the course of a year. 

Vetting sounds harsh like interrogating. But it works in this context.

More to the point, I had candid, informative conversations about the 143, Seiko, and what I was ultimately looking for in my next watch.

But most of the time spent on those long calls were more like people talking about stuff people talk about. Finding common ground on all sorts of things, including people and places. Not even about watches for the most part.

I certainly did not run through any of the lists of ‘defects’ I’ve compiled on here. 

Only in passing, I mentioned that I heard Seiko divers had issues. 

Every one of the dealers I ended up visiting was forthcoming about Seiko QC issues, assured me the watches are almost all misaligned to varying degrees, or have some issue, though many unnoticeable unless you looked for them specifically, and promised they would ensure I was satisfied if I went with them. 

If they said they didn’t know about the QC re Seiko and the 143, and then on top were not willing to offer me a seriously heavy discount I just crossed them of my list. 

And all the time spent wasn’t all about the 143 per se. I was mostly eliminating other watches I was considering. I wanted to see how the 143 stacked up against other watches in-person. I thought I would reward the dealer whose service I liked most with a purchase, and I did. 

And yes, I have spent an extraordinary amount of time writing about this. I like writing so I’m enjoying this part of the journey too. Probably should have written an article entitled How To Buy A Seiko, and just might. 

I did end up buying one. I could have had one I examined for cheaper than 20% in fact, but I bought from a dealer that I think I’ll buy from again. 

And wasn’t motivated enough to go back to the other store with the better deal.


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

mi6_ said:


> Whatever so called “Seiko AD” you dealt with is full of [email protected]#t (admitedly sounds like you are as well). I’ve bought many Seiko’s from Europa Watch in Edmonton. They offer 20% off all their in stock (non-SE/LE) watches. Bezel House in Calgary does the same 20% off up front (the owner Ryan is great to deal with). You can order a 143 online from either of them right now for 20% off without any bartering using their online promo codes. Offering a $100 off is a rip-off discount. I would walk straight out of there and never go back as it’s easy to find a 20% off deal from just about any Seiko AD in Canada. They clearly saw what kind of a tool they were dealing with.
> 
> I prefer to buy my Seiko’s in person when possible to check for QC issues. But even when buying a watch I don’t think I’ve ever been more than 15 minutes in the store. I bought my SPB143 for 25% off having built a good relationship with my local dealer. Glad to hear your “door to door vacuum salesman” strategy is working out so well for you.


Howdy James, thanks for shedding some light on what a Seiko discount should look like. Nice plugs too. 
I’m of the impression up to 40% off leaves good room for dealers on Seikos. More importantly my take on the brand is there are big discounts to be had right off the bat. 

A respected member gave me the heads up on Bezel House a while back. Since you can relate to wanting to see a Seiko in person before buying them you might understand why I didn’t order online. 

I know they’re sensitive to the QC issues and will work with you to mitigate that. So will some Japanese ADs I’ve communicated with and purchased from. But for a combination of reasons and after a year of COVID bubbles, I wanted to go out and see some watches. 

Now you obviously didn’t read my post because I stated that I did NOT purchase from the ‘full of [email protected]#t’ AD or even have any intention of purchasing from them prior to entering their store. 

I can appreciate you want to throw a few cyber punches to make your post edgy and all, but I never stated how much I paid, only that 1400 all-in was what I estimated I could have one for. Slow your roll buddy boy. 

Another thing I’m noticing as of recent are you folks who claim to buy watches super quick or can’t be bothered to go out and see if the watch is fine before buying. Busy schedules and all. 

I hear, “Just send it back to the service centre if you don’t like the alignment or whatever”. I also hear the SS are likely to return it damaged etc. and tell you it’s within spec (I read that here all the time). Sometimes your watch is gone for a while at that. 

So no time to put care into watch purchasing but all the time in the world to sit on a watch forum. Fascinating indeed.

Set me straight bro (genuinely). Am I missing the point of this forum in thinking it’s primarily an information portal when it’s really a marketplace. 

Seems like some peeps don’t want to hear the truth about watches. Makes me curious what the agenda is??


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

jswing said:


> You "vetted" a store for an hour over an SPB143? I can't even fathom that.


Yup. The Internet _changes people_. I bet the stores knew exactly what they were dealing with!


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

One-Seventy said:


> Yup. The Internet _changes people_. I bet the stores knew exactly what they were dealing with!


Check his post history. Behaves like a troll and gets whiney when called out.

Bottom line don’t feed the troll.

Oh and enjoy your SPB143 and variations!


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

blah blah blah blah blahblah blah blah blah blahblah blah blah blah blahblah blah blah blah blahblah blah blah blah blahblah blah more pictures blah blah blahblah blah blah blah blahblah blah blah blah blahblah blah blah blah blah


----------



## marcs (Nov 12, 2012)

JLS36 said:


> Doesn't bother me at all. Not perfect but for $85 bucks, I'll take it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Really liking this setup... great combo.


----------



## DiverseWatchFanatic (Nov 17, 2021)

dudewagner said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i have lost the original stock Springbars that came with my 143 on the Steelbracelet. Now I need the exact dimensions. I'm not sure, if it was delivered with Fat Spring Bars 2.5mm diameter ore smaler ones.
> 
> ...


2.5mm , 20 mm 
Part Number: _C200FS _


----------



## paulyosh (Oct 26, 2015)

jswing said:


> Have you tried it on the OEM rubber it comes with? That's my personal favorite, best Seiko rubber ever IMO.


I've heard a LOT of positive reviews on it, so will probably give it a whirl at some point. These PDW NATO straps are nice and beefy, have titanium keepers, and are sufficiently long...so they're my go-to right now. Even this has been a stretch for me - up until very recently, I only ever wore watches on a bracelet. Sloooowly expanding my horizons.


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm still loving my 147 but after a couple months it's still losing ~1.5min per day. Worst Seiko accuracy of all the ones I own. Sent an email to the NJ service center but no response. Any suggestions on the next steps? I have to semi-local watch service centers (non-Seiko) that I'll talk to next to do an adjustment but is this typical for the 6R movements?


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Tom Schneider said:


> I'm still loving my 147 but after a couple months it's still losing ~1.5min per day. Worst Seiko accuracy of all the ones I own. Sent an email to the NJ service center but no response. Any suggestions on the next steps? I have to semi-local watch service centers (non-Seiko) that I'll talk to next to do an adjustment but is this typical for the 6R movements?


Life is probably too short to deal with corporate. I assume was bought used or grey with no proper warranty (otherwise you could just send it back to the retailer.) 

1.5min slow is poor but ask them to stick it on a Timegrapher to see what's going on inside before they crack it open, and take it from there.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Tom Schneider said:


> I'm still loving my 147 but after a couple months it's still losing ~1.5min per day. Worst Seiko accuracy of all the ones I own. Sent an email to the NJ service center but no response. Any suggestions on the next steps? I have to semi-local watch service centers (non-Seiko) that I'll talk to next to do an adjustment but is this typical for the 6R movements?


I’d be sending it straight back to Seiko or the retailer with that. But as suggested, perhaps you don’t have a regional warranty card/purchase receipt.


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks. I do have a regional/international warranty card so I may look into sending it back since it is clearly out of spec.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Tom Schneider said:


> Thanks. I do have a regional/international warranty card so I may look into sending it back since it is clearly out of spec.


I’d do that myself - have Seiko put it right in the first instance.


----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)

I Puller the trigger and Herę it is my own SPB239


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Gents...
What is considered a "good price" for a SPB147J1? Seems that prices are all over the place. Thanks!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBDC105/SPB147


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

I've mentioned that my 147 was running >1m slow per day. I bought it JDM so sending it back is a problem even though it's still under international warrantee. Sending to the NJ service center looks to be a waste of time since they have not answered emails, phone calls, or an on-line quote. Good news is I discovered that I have a local watchmaker/seller/service center that not only sells Seikos but also has serviced them for 10+ years. Chatted on the phone and he did comment that he can adjust the 6R movements within a couple seconds so I'm dropping my watch off on Monday. The upside is they also buy and sell mid/high end watches so I may end up doing a deal on my Tudor BB 41 which I'm selling.

I'll update on the accuracy after the adjustment but since it's consistently running slow that regulation should be straight forward.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Something about this watch, it just has "it". It's starting to dominate wrist time.
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## castmaster (May 25, 2020)

This SBP239J variant has totally overtook my wrist ever since receiving it a few weeks ago. Absolutely enjoying it.
Accuracy out of the box is still unsettled - seems to run a tad fast at around +15, but my usual trick of setting the watch at -2min and forgetting about it for a couple of weeks doesn't quite work out as it isn't catching up fast enough...

QC would be considered "perfect" for an SKX, but for what these SPB-s go for street - I was expecting a better bezel alignment.

Oh and I refuse to own another mechanical unless it has no less than a 70h PR. Screw that 40h [email protected]!!! No more!!!


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> Something about this watch, it just has "it". It's starting to dominate wrist time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This shot prompted me to go put the 143 on.

I enjoy all of the watches in your rotation. I remember you have a 147, monta and Astor and banks. Do you still have the tikuna? Did you also pick up a fairwind? 

Great collection of divers.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

ryan850 said:


> This shot prompted me to go put the 143 on.
> 
> I enjoy all of the watches in your rotation. I remember you have a 147, monta and Astor and banks. Do you still have the tikuna? Did you also pick up a fairwind?
> 
> Great collection of divers.


Sold tikuna and got universa over fairwind. And Ty. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mostarboy (Jun 26, 2019)

For me the SPB143 was nearly perfect but it always felt like the dial was a bit faded, washed out and not crisp enough in most lighting conditions (still a great watch) I sold it and never looked back. Then the SPB239 showed up and it solved the problem.
Add to that
1- It reminds me so much of my Omega 300 master coaxial which I also sold as the dial was not dynamic enough, maybe I am a bit picky. Added some pics to show how dynamic SPB239.
2- Tudor blackbay vibes are there. Not sure if they can both stay in one collection.
3- The nato straps that comes with SPB239 is indeed of high quality but that didn’t stop me from adding the OEM bracelet.
4- SPBs are expensive but they are on another level compared to the other Seiko watches I used to have (SKXs, Sea Urchins and SNXSs)


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Mostarboy said:


> For me the SPB143 was nearly perfect but it always felt like the dial was a bit faded, washed out and not crisp enough in most lighting conditions (still a great watch) I sold it and never looked back. Then the SPB239 showed up and it solved the problem.
> Add to that
> 1- It reminds me so much of my Omega 300 master coaxial which I also sold as the dial was not dynamic enough, maybe I am a bit picky. Added some pics to show how dynamic SPB239.
> 2- Tudor blackbay vibes are there. Not sure if they can both stay in one collection.
> ...


There are two seiko models I want. The mm200 42 mm and the 40mm 62 mas reinterpretatations. Unfortunately, I can't afford them right now. Here in the colapsing third world they go for US$ 2K and the dollar has gone from 2 to 5.6 braz R$ in 5 years. 
Comparing the pictures of the seiko and omega, to me the seiko has a better design, although the omega must be more refined. The lugs on the omega are too thin and I think it would look a lot better on straps. What do you say? 

Enviado de meu SM-G780G usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Mostarboy (Jun 26, 2019)

Dopamina said:


> There are two seiko models I want. The mm200 42 mm and the 40mm 62 mas reinterpretatations. Unfortunately, I can't afford them right now. Here in the colapsing third world they go for US$ 2K and the dollar has gone from 2 to 5.6 braz R$ in 5 years.
> Comparing the pictures of the seiko and omega, to me the seiko has a better design, although the omega must be more refined. The lugs on the omega are too thin and I think it would look a lot better on straps. What do you say?
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G780G usando o Tapatalk


The Omega was a strap monster. However it is best described as tower on your wrist when worn on a nato (>15mm thickness), which how I wore it most of the time. The Omega lugs are polished that’s why it shines on a nato. It is an awesome watch but not perfect and not worth the asking price in my humble opinion.
Speaking QC issues, if you look closely at the Omega it has a dust/sand grain below 11 o’clock which drove me crazy and the watch used to run +6/8 sec per day. Omega was cooperative and fixed everything under warranty. QC issues happen.


----------



## Mostarboy (Jun 26, 2019)

SEIKO SPECTRE 😜 if only it was accurate enough 😅


----------



## Mostarboy (Jun 26, 2019)

Not sure which looks better on this one a bracelet or a nato.


----------



## VME (Apr 17, 2014)

Tom Schneider said:


> I've mentioned that my 147 was running >1m slow per day. I bought it JDM so sending it back is a problem even though it's still under international warrantee. Sending to the NJ service center looks to be a waste of time since they have not answered emails, phone calls, or an on-line quote. Good news is I discovered that I have a local watchmaker/seller/service center that not only sells Seikos but also has serviced them for 10+ years. Chatted on the phone and he did comment that he can adjust the 6R movements within a couple seconds so I'm dropping my watch off on Monday. The upside is they also buy and sell mid/high end watches so I may end up doing a deal on my Tudor BB 41 which I'm selling.
> 
> I'll update on the accuracy after the adjustment but since it's consistently running slow that regulation should be straight forward.


I'm late to reply to this and you may have already got it corrected. When dealing with the international warranty all you need to do is send the watch in with the card (make sure it's stamped/signed/dated) and the forms you print off the Seiko website. I had to send my SBDC101 (bought from JDM) in multiple times last year and they serviced it without issue.


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I'm still on the fence about just having my local guy do the adjustment or just send it in for warranty work as Seiko may take a different route than just adjustment. I'll make the decision over the weekend and decide.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

143 looking blue in bright sunlight.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Tom Schneider said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'm still on the fence about just having my local guy do the adjustment or just send it in for warranty work as Seiko may take a different route than just adjustment. I'll make the decision over the weekend and decide.


I would just send it in, my SPB077 was running about a minute fast per day, they had it fixed within a couple days under warranty and now it runs +2 seconds per day. I think they may have just replaced the movement. You will get email updates as they do stuff as well as a webpage you can view to look at the status.


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

I figured I'd share on this thread in the event anyone else wanted to compare the 237 to the 145. If you can't tell I was a little surprised the bezel action felt different between the two. I need to get a few of the other models out to see if it's just the 145 bezel or if others also feel more "stiff." I have to say every time I get the 145 out I like it more and more.


----------



## Nudgedoink (May 15, 2015)

Uncle Seiko Irezumi GL831 strap


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## csong825 (Aug 20, 2010)

Looking to pick up one of these, probably a 143. Local ADs aren’t offering much of a discount (~10%). I’ve seen posts in this thread where people are getting 20-25% off. Are there specific ADs that people would recommend to get this kind of discount? Or has the market changed in the last few months?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blr (Aug 29, 2012)

csong825 said:


> Looking to pick up one of these, probably a 143. Local ADs aren’t offering much of a discount (~10%). I’ve seen posts in this thread where people are getting 20-25% off. Are there specific ADs that people would recommend to get this kind of discount? Or has the market changed in the last few months?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know how is it in the US, but here in Europe it is very unlikely that you get more than 10 % off from an AD. There are some sales that may get you to -12-15 %, but those are rare.


----------



## blr (Aug 29, 2012)

Damn, this is a good looking watch. Can't keep my eyes off.


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

So my 143 has basically made my watch collection obsolete since purchase. My only two "moans and niggles" have been that while (barely) in spec the movement is really fast and the bracelet fitment was not so great. I purchased a Strapcode aftermarket and it fixes the bracelet problem and hopefully a regulation will remedy the other. Has anyone else found that they like Strapcode's bracelet better than the OEM as well?


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

Took a good 2+ years hiatus from watch buying and modding. I'm now trying to move up from SKXs and Turtles. And I always wanted a 62MAS inspired piece - was doing my research and been visiting a few shops. Was intending to get the 143 but pulled the trigger on his baby instead!


----------



## csong825 (Aug 20, 2010)

So made a quick stop at another local AD. They had the 213 and, to my surprise, 149 in stock. I thought I had my heart set on the 143 but I fell in love with the 149. The blue is fairly subtle and gilt accents and second hand give it a warmth that the 143 didn’t have. I never really considered the 149 because I didn’t think it warranted the $150 premium but I got the AD to give me 20% off so I pulled the trigger. I’m very happy with the case fit and finish. The bezel lines up perfectly to my eyes. The bracelet could be better but the rubber strap that it comes with is excellent. I just wish it was a bit shorter. Anyways happy to join this club.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

149 is the best with its Grey'ish Blue.


----------



## Mostarboy (Jun 26, 2019)

One month on and still in honeymoon


----------



## Mostarboy (Jun 26, 2019)

trying to find out what color the dial is 😂


----------



## Airjoe72 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

that dial!


----------



## csong825 (Aug 20, 2010)

So the bracelet is not going to work for me. The dive extension digs into my wrist. This is a really big thread so I haven’t read through it all but from what I can gather, the two most common alternatives are:

-Buy a bracelet from Strapcode. Downside is that it doesn’t quite match the case due to the lack of Diashield. 
-Buy a MM300 clasp. I see a few listings on eBay but tough to know if they are truly OEM or fakes. The microadjust seems nice but the clasp also looks pretty bulky?

Any other options? Neither of the choices above seem ideal. TIA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Esoterix said:


> Elaborate you say.
> 
> To be precise I visited a total of 6 stores. I contacted all of them, plus many many more over the better part of a year, prior to stepping a foot outside my home.
> 
> ...


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

pixel_pusher said:


> So my 143 has basically made my watch collection obsolete since purchase. My only two "moans and niggles" have been that while (barely) in spec the movement is really fast and the bracelet fitment was not so great. I purchased a Strapcode aftermarket and it fixes the bracelet problem and hopefully a regulation will remedy the other. Has anyone else found that they like Strapcode's bracelet better than the OEM as well?


Somebody’s a Jody fan 😂 the OEM bracelet doesn’t fit well at all on any apparently, lots of wiggle room between the end links and lugs.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

I have the Japan only SBDC163 en route. Hope it’s the one after the 147!


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

csong825 said:


> So the bracelet is not going to work for me. The dive extension digs into my wrist. This is a really big thread so I haven’t read through it all but from what I can gather, the two most common alternatives are:
> 
> -Buy a bracelet from Strapcode. Downside is that it doesn’t quite match the case due to the lack of Diashield.
> -Buy a MM300 clasp. I see a few listings on eBay but tough to know if they are truly OEM or fakes. The microadjust seems nice but the clasp also looks pretty bulky?
> ...


Move a link from the 6 o'clock side of the bracelet to the 12 o'clock size. I do this with all my Seiko's and they're way more comfortable. On my 6.5" wrist, I usually only have 3 links on the 6 o'clock side (all removable links out) and 5-6 links on the other side. This makes the diver's extension sit more on the side of the wrist and is way more comfortable.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

csong825 said:


> So the bracelet is not going to work for me. The dive extension digs into my wrist. This is a really big thread so I haven’t read through it all but from what I can gather, the two most common alternatives are:
> 
> -Buy a bracelet from Strapcode. Downside is that it doesn’t quite match the case due to the lack of Diashield.
> -Buy a MM300 clasp. I see a few listings on eBay but tough to know if they are truly OEM or fakes. The microadjust seems nice but the clasp also looks pretty bulky?
> ...


get the mm300 clasp, I just got one for my mm200 and it makes a huge difference.


----------



## csong825 (Aug 20, 2010)

HayabusaRid3r1080 said:


> get the mm300 clasp, I just got one for my mm200 and it makes a huge difference.


Did you just buy one off of eBay? I can’t tell if they are real or fake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

csong825 said:


> Did you just buy one off of eBay? I can’t tell if they are real or fake.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got both of mine from the bay. Seller was gladdeal_ysy. Great addition on any bracelet for the adjustability but they are bulkier than stock. Not sure if they are real seiko, for the cost probably not. The first one I received was better quality than 2nd, and was able to get a significant discount on the 2nd because of it.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

csong825 said:


> Did you just buy one off of eBay? I can’t tell if they are real or fake.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah I bought off eBay, I don’t have any reason to believe it’s not genuine. Feels the exact same as the one that was on an MM300 I had. Was about $91 shipped, you won’t regret it.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

csong825 said:


> So the bracelet is not going to work for me. The dive extension digs into my wrist. This is a really big thread so I haven’t read through it all but from what I can gather, the two most common alternatives are:
> 
> -Buy a bracelet from Strapcode. Downside is that it doesn’t quite match the case due to the lack of Diashield.
> -Buy a MM300 clasp. I see a few listings on eBay but tough to know if they are truly OEM or fakes. The microadjust seems nice but the clasp also looks pretty bulky?
> ...


If I remember correctly any 18mm clasp will work with the bracelet, so you can go the cheap route and get something like an Uncle Seiko replacement clasp for $10. I believe Aliexpress will have something cheaper, but shipping time might be a little long to the US (basing your location off of the US flag under your username, sorry if I'm wrong). 

With a non-diashield steel clasp there will be some slight color difference, but to me it wasn't that big of a difference to care. I have the MM300 as well as an Uncle Seiko, but mine lives on a black Erika's MN these days. The Uncle Seiko is much much thinner than either the stock or MM clasp.


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

csong825 said:


> So the bracelet is not going to work for me. The dive extension digs into my wrist. This is a really big thread so I haven’t read through it all but from what I can gather, the two most common alternatives are:
> 
> -Buy a bracelet from Strapcode. Downside is that it doesn’t quite match the case due to the lack of Diashield.
> -Buy a MM300 clasp. I see a few listings on eBay but tough to know if they are truly OEM or fakes. The microadjust seems nice but the clasp also looks pretty bulky?
> ...


Since I own both the OEM and Strapcode bracelet, I can say that they are really not that far off in terms of color. A third option if you don't mind the clasp not being signed "Seiko" is to buy one from Strapcode that does not have the diver's extension: Cuboid Clasp Tri-Fold Stainless Steel Watch Band Buckle, Brushed


----------



## Wahoo98 (Aug 15, 2021)

Finally got a 143 at a local AD last week. Great watch. The first one I got was running -50 sec/day out of the box (not acceptable), but was able to exchange it with no hassle. New one is keeping great time. Definitely a benefit to getting one at an actual store if possible, just in case there are issues.

No other problems so far. Super attractive and fun watch for the price. I find the bezel easy to grip and turn. Maybe a bit muted or “mushy” feel as some have described, but I like it. I also find the bracelet comfortable and well made. A little heavy but very robust feel. Anticipate I will wear it on the bracelet a lot. Very pleased overall.


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Airjoe72 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

Diver Off-Duty look.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

pixel_pusher said:


> Since I own both the OEM and Strapcode bracelet, I can say that they are really not that far off in terms of color. A third option if you don't mind the clasp not being signed "Seiko" is to buy one from Strapcode that does not have the diver's extension: Cuboid Clasp Tri-Fold Stainless Steel Watch Band Buckle, Brushed


How’s the weight of the strapcode v. Seiko?


----------



## herooftheday (Apr 20, 2016)

I’m going to my AD soon to hopefully see one of these in the flesh. I’m a little worried it will wear small on my 8.5” wrist. Anyone have pics of one on an 8”+ wrist?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castmaster (May 25, 2020)

herooftheday said:


> I’m going to my AD soon to hopefully see one of these in the flesh. I’m a little worried it will wear small on my 8.5” wrist. Anyone have pics of one on an 8”+ wrist?


This will largely depend on your own tastes. In other words - how "present" do you like your watches to be?

Albeit - if I had 8"+ wrists, I'd probably stay away from anything smaller than 43mm and having less than 22mm between lugs.

Coming from 42-43mm divers I do find 63MAS to be a tad on diminutive side sitting on my 7"-ish wrist. To me it feels more like a "dress" watch - rather than a sports diver. And I'm perfectly fine with that - this is my "nice" daily go-to piece.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Don't know why I didn't do this before. 

I didn't look through the entire thread....this time I get to say too many to read!!

As much as I love wearing my spb149, the bracelet clasp is still disappointing to me since it's only adjustable by using standard pins. 

I've had a spare mm300 clasp forever and forgot. So, surgery today and it's perfect....

The original clasp is very nice....just old school adjustment. The mm300...very nice. 



























































Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## castmaster (May 25, 2020)

brash47 said:


> Don't know why I didn't do this before.
> 
> I didn't look through the entire thread....this time I get to say too many to read!!
> 
> ...



I was just about to make a post about possible clasp replacement options.... 

How's the metal finishing? Does MM300 clasp's match the 63MAS original bracelet polishing grain and color?


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

castmaster said:


> I was just about to make a post about possible clasp replacement options....
> 
> How's the metal finishing? Does MM300 clasp's match the 63MAS original bracelet polishing grain and color?


Yes it does. And it's a nice genuine Seiko clasp. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

Tone1298 said:


> How’s the weight of the strapcode v. Seiko?


That is a great question! Subjectively I would say the Strapcode weighs more. Objectively I pulled out two scales to deduce the real answer. One scale measures to 1 gram, the other measures to .01 grams. Both bracelets sized for me measure 15cm in length with their clasps closed.

Watch Head: 82g (82.59g)
Seiko Bracelet: 77g (77.08g)
Strapcode Bracelet: 79g (78.69g)

Thus the Strapcode bracelet is about 2g (1.61g) heavier which is negligible in the grand scheme. Factoring in that the Strapcode bracelet lacks the diver's extension on the Seiko leads me to believe it's just a more robust built piece of kit. That and the endlinks are more engineered and it has screws instead of pin and collar.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

pixel_pusher said:


> That is a great question! Subjectively I would say the Strapcode weighs more. Objectively I pulled out two scales to deduce the real answer. One scale measures to 1 gram, the other measures to .01 grams. Both bracelets sized for me measure 15cm in length with their clasps closed.
> 
> Watch Head: 82g (82.59g)
> Seiko Bracelet: 77g (77.08g)
> ...


Thanks for this answer!


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

castmaster said:


> I was just about to make a post about possible clasp replacement options....
> 
> How's the metal finishing? Does MM300 clasp's match the 63MAS original bracelet polishing grain and color?


Very similar. I did this upgrade when I had my 147 on OEM bracelet.
Might do the same for my recently acquired SBDC163


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

SBDC163 landed today and it’s the one I was going for when I purchased the 147!! If anyone owns/has owned the SBDC053 this is almost the exact same colour way on dial and bezel. Same bezel as the white dialed 14x limited edition- looks black in some light and light blue in others.


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

brash47 said:


> The only reason I chose not to get the new white dial is because I have the 149 already. It's a great watch and is great in rotation with my bb58!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


How would you compare the two? I’m deciding between these and not sure which route to take. I’m looking for a long power reserve daily watch under $5k. I’ve narrowed it down to these 2… but the Seiko had a date window which I use daily. Love looking down on my watch when I need to know the date. But Tudor seems such a better watch especially the bracelet and chronometer. What are your thoughts and any advice? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Jale said:


> How would you compare the two? I’m deciding between these and not sure which route to take. I’m looking for a long power reserve daily watch under $5k. I’ve narrowed it down to these 2… but the Seiko had a date window which I use daily. Love looking down on my watch when I need to know the date. But Tudor seems such a better watch especially the bracelet and chronometer. What are your thoughts and any advice?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have both, besides being 40-ish mm divers, there isn't much to compare in way of specs and price. I think both have a place in your collection- they are both fantastic watches! Also, the 149 might be hard to source as it was a LE and its long been sold out from what i can tell.


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

Predictabilly said:


> I have both, besides being 40-ish mm divers, there isn't much to compare in way of specs and price. I think both have a place in your collection- they are both fantastic watches! Also, the 149 might be hard to source as it was a LE and its long been sold out from what i can tell.


Thanks. I’m assuming if you had to choose one to have for weekdays, would it be the BB58? I’ve been wanting to upgrade my SKX to a longer power reserve and upgrade to a nicer watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airjoe72 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castmaster (May 25, 2020)

Jale said:


> How would you compare the two? I’m deciding between these and not sure which route to take. I’m looking for a long power reserve daily watch under $5k. I’ve narrowed it down to these 2… but the Seiko had a date window which I use daily. Love looking down on my watch when I need to know the date. But Tudor seems such a better watch especially the bracelet and chronometer. What are your thoughts and any advice?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was in the similar boat - in a sense that - I kinda wanted the BB58, but didn't want to spend that much, and one of the alternatives (with over 48hrs PR) that came up - was the 63MAS series.

End of the day - I'm happy having gone with the Seiko, it's a better fit for my wrist in terms of size and outside of Limited Editions - these wipe floor with BB price-wise. Nevermind the fact that buck for buck and hour for hour any mechanical Seiko will most likely outrun any Tudor in terms of trouble-free and service-free longevity.

That being said - if I was choosing between a LE 63MAS and a BB (58 or heritage) - this would be a no brainer favoring Tudor. One has to be mad to pay that much for a Seiko... hell, even the non-LE versions are waaaaay overpriced for what you're getting.


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

castmaster said:


> I was in the similar boat - in a sense that - I kinda wanted the BB58, but didn't want to spend that much, and one of the alternatives (with over 48hrs PR) that came up - was the 63MAS series.
> 
> End of the day - I'm happy having gone with the Seiko, it's a better fit for my wrist in terms of size and outside of Limited Editions - these wipe floor with BB price-wise. Nevermind the fact that buck for buck and hour for hour any mechanical Seiko will most likely outrun any Tudor in terms of trouble-free and service-free longevity.
> 
> That being said - if I was choosing between a LE 63MAS and a BB (58 or heritage) - this would be a no brainer favoring Tudor. One has to be mad to pay that much for a Seiko... hell, even the non-LE versions are waaaaay overpriced for what you're getting.


It would be SPB143/149/239 vs Tudor BB58… maybe a SPB185? Haha who knows. Those are my top 3 to choose as my next daily watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Predictabilly said:


> SBDC163 landed today and it’s the one I was going for when I purchased the 147!! If anyone owns/has owned the SBDC053 this is almost the exact same colour way on dial and bezel. Same bezel as the white dialed 14x limited edition- looks black in some light and light blue in others.
> View attachment 16328038
> View attachment 16328039
> View attachment 16328040


That’s awesome. I didn’t even know a blue version came out.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Jale said:


> Thanks. I’m assuming if you had to choose one to have for weekdays, would it be the BB58? I’ve been wanting to upgrade my SKX to a longer power reserve and upgrade to a nicer watch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have very sporadic wearing habits. I might wear the same watch for a week or two, i might wear a different watch each day of the week sometimes. All my watches, mostly, I can wear at work or on days off.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

FJR1971 said:


> That’s awesome. I didn’t even know a blue version came out.


Japan only, not sure if its limited or not. Love it


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Jale said:


> It would be SPB143/149/239 vs Tudor BB58… maybe a SPB185? Haha who knows. Those are my top 3 to choose as my next daily watch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or get both!


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Jale said:


> How would you compare the two? I’m deciding between these and not sure which route to take. I’m looking for a long power reserve daily watch under $5k. I’ve narrowed it down to these 2… but the Seiko had a date window which I use daily. Love looking down on my watch when I need to know the date. But Tudor seems such a better watch especially the bracelet and chronometer. What are your thoughts and any advice?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1. Which are you spending more time looking at? Which gets more research time, internet searches, YouTube looks? 

2. Have you tried them on. Although both have they vintage vibe, they are very modern watches. 

The Tudor is thinner, lighter, a bit more refined. I think it is suited a bit more for more occasions. It's a great all arounder on leather, fabric, rubber, and steel. 

The Seiko has a solid feel, is a little chunkier, and has a very tool feel to it. It is excellent on bracelet or rubber. Fabric didn't feel quite right on it. I didn't like the look of leather on it as well.

3. Which one puts a smile on your face when you look at it? Which one do you feel is something that you can't "not" have in your collection?

4. The Tudor will require service that will cost more than the Seiko and has a higher up front cost. 

The 6R35 has been very accurate for me. But the Tudor is a more refined movement. 

In the end, I don't think you can go wrong with either. Also keep in mind, if you're looking more for that black dial look, Seiko makes a number of different colorways. 

The bracelet is just fine on either, don't let anyone tell you different. The cool thing I just discovered was I can put a different clasp on my Seiko. 

The clasp on both are good! They are solid and built very well. 

For the Tudor, I went to a great guy who fabricates a Rolex style "easy-link" for the BB58. I have it now and it is awesome being able to account for that wrist swell during certain days. 

On the Seiko, well, the MM300 clasp fits perfectly on the bracelet and now you have complete on the fly adjustability.

Go with the one you do the most research on, the one you keep going back to. I will bet, no matter which one you go with, the other will be in your collection sooner or later!!.....along with an Oris Diver 65!!













































Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

brash47 said:


> 1. Which are you spending more time looking at? Which gets more research time, internet searches, YouTube looks?
> 
> 2. Have you tried them on. Although both have they vintage vibe, they are very modern watches.
> 
> ...


What impeccable taste you have, good sir! 

BB58
SPB14x 
AND the divers sixth five are all keepers to me. 

Which 65 do you have?


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Predictabilly said:


> What impeccable taste you have, good sir!
> 
> BB58
> SPB14x
> ...


The Toppers Maxi edition. 









Oris Divers Sixty-Five 'Maxi' Topper Edition 733 7720 4034


The new Oris x Topper Jewelers revisits some of the winning design elements of the 40mm Diver 65 Topper Edition. It features the retro looks of the original Diver 65 from the 1960s




topperjewelers.com





I like how they did a recreation as if it were 1965 and you were in the store then, shopping and bought it. So, no faux patina etc....just new looking. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

brash47 said:


> The Toppers Maxi edition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m looking forever for the original topper limited edition in 40mm but they only made 100 of those…


----------



## MeapSecurity (Aug 1, 2020)

Can't decide if I want the 147 or 143. The 147 gives me BB58 vibes. I know the 143 is much more popular on here. Which one should I go for?


----------



## Wahoo98 (Aug 15, 2021)

MeapSecurity said:


> Can't decide if I want the 147 or 143. The 147 gives me BB58 vibes. I know the 143 is much more popular on here. Which one should I go for?


I just went through that same consideration. Saw them both in the store. They are both great but I was drawn slightly more to the 143 and the classic/more versatile scheme. Can’t go wrong with either imo.


----------



## MeapSecurity (Aug 1, 2020)

The 143 is definitely more versatile. I have a lot of monochrome-colored watches in my collection already so I thought the 147 would be a nice change. It's a really tough decision. It will be my GADA diver. I already have a turtle that functions more as a sports watch.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

One member recently sold this here and I stupidly missed out on the sale. I’m waiting for it to hit the pre owned or online store market such as Gnomon or Sakura. 


















#SPB163


----------



## RevoWution (Jun 1, 2014)

Happy New Year from Melbourne, Down Under!! Been eyeing the SPB143J for a while now, and I couldn't pass up on the extended Boxing Day sales, so I pulled the trigger earlier this week!! Absolutely loving it!! Can't stop staring at it... The stock bracelet is pretty nice, but I've chucked it on a MN Bond strap for now 


















Quick question for fellow SPB14x and/or 6R35 owners though. I noticed when I adjust the time and the seconds hand is hacked, if I wind the time backward (anticlockwise), the seconds hand kind of wobbles backwards and forwards by a second or so. If I wind the time forward, it doesn't wobble/move at all. My SRPG37K with a 4R35 movement (which also has hacking seconds) doesn't do this... Is this normal? :\


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Galaga said:


> One member recently sold this here and I stupidly missed out on the sale. I’m waiting for it to hit the pre owned or online store market such as Gnomon or Sakura.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im your huckleberry. I’m the gent who purchased this watch you speak of 😃


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Predictabilly said:


> Im your huckleberry. I’m the gent who purchased this watch you speak of


Enjoy it in good health my friend. 

What are your thoughts? The colour scheme in particular.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Enjoy it in good health my friend.
> 
> What are your thoughts? The colour scheme in particular.


If you’ve ever handled the older SBDC053, pretty much identical colour scheme- bezel and dial. I love it as the bezel has a really cool chameleon effect. I had the 053 until acquiring this 163 and I promptly sold it.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Predictabilly said:


> If you’ve ever handled the older SBDC053, pretty much identical colour scheme- bezel and dial. I love it as the bezel has a really cool chameleon effect. I had the 053 until acquiring this 163 and I promptly sold it.


Excellent. I also had the 053.

Please post some pics if you get the chance.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Predictabilly said:


> SBDC163 landed today and it’s the one I was going for when I purchased the 147!! If anyone owns/has owned the SBDC053 this is almost the exact same colour way on dial and bezel. Same bezel as the white dialed 14x limited edition- looks black in some light and light blue in others.
> View attachment 16328038
> View attachment 16328039
> View attachment 16328040





Galaga said:


> Excellent. I also had the 053.
> 
> Please post some pics if you get the chance.


Here is a couple


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

Back on bracelet for a change. A bit more comfy on strap, but not too shabby!


----------



## Cohfindex (Jul 24, 2017)

SPB239 on single pass woven nato. I picked this watch over the BB58 for my “dressy diver”, and I’m loving it so far.


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

@Predictabilly

Some serious multi-quoting you did there but essentially the part directed at me:

You talk way, way too much. I also think you did a ridiculous amount of research and care about too many issues to a micro level of insanity. 

I also echo others in here. Working in retail, you’re the most annoying type of customer which has no respect for the salesperson that might work on commission.

re: Seiko Diver’s 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1 /...

You think I ‘talk way, way too much’ so you decided to combine quote and rehash my posts including the link to the thread that got locked by the fanboys. Brilliant! 

Did you do that so others would have to read through ridiculous amounts of research the way you had to? Way to add value William. Actually, quoting me is probably the most useful thing you’ve done with your time here.

I can’t help but lmao that the point of your post is to call me an annoying customer. Irony is not lost on me that someone on a watch forum thinks micro level inspection and consideration of watches is insane. 

Anyhow I do take offence to your suggestion that I have no respect for sales personnel especially those working on commission. I have love and respect for all people, including you. I’m not on here defending a faceless corporation but then again I’m not a watch salesman so my motivations differ.

So here’s my thought for the day. It’s possible to hold multiple competing ideas. Most things in life aren’t as binary as you may think. For instance, it’s possible I might still buy an SBGW267, and continue to love my 143 etc., even though I currently think Seiko is a joke and an embarrassment to the people of Japan. 

Yes you heard me, I think my 143 is:

simply awesome,
on a bracelet that looks great but has a crappy clasp that ‘sounds’ jangly and lacks on the go micro adjustment. 
an amazing design, minus the date window
an amazing entry level watch that’s overpriced by Seiko standards
a cool toy, that’s also a tool 
poorly built though my sample appears near ‘perfect’,
too inaccurate to impress me, loses like 10 seconds a day, but helps me appreciate that this is not really important anyway
made by a ‘mall’ brand, essentially the timex of Japan

Yes, it’s possible to feel all of those things all at once kid.


----------



## jjsoviet (May 11, 2020)

I've been meaning to get the 143 but never really got to pull the trigger, just because I didn't particularly like the sunburst finish even if it's very subtle on it. I currently own an 051 and while the newer Prospex models wear better with their smaller overall footprint, the matte black dial and glossy finish bezel appeal to me better:











Hopefully the upcoming Black Series models would finally sway me.


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

Seiko really isn’t making enough matte black dials these days are they? I like textured dials and sunray dials as much as the next guy but nothing feels quite as tooly as plain matte black.
My matte black divers are an sbdx017 and this beams model.


----------



## jjsoviet (May 11, 2020)

JapanJames said:


> Seiko really isn’t making enough matte black dials these days are they? I like textured dials and sunray dials as much as the next guy but nothing feels quite as tooly as plain matte black.
> My matte black divers are an sbdx017 and this beams model.


Agreed, nothing wrong with "plain" texture dials especially on tools/divers/fields/pilots watches because they provide the best contrast and visibility for their intended purpose. And you can still get great, fun pieces without the use of fancy dial textures either - see the various Doxas and Halios models for nice pastel or bright colors.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Esoterix said:


> @Predictabilly
> 
> Some serious multi-quoting you did there but essentially the part directed at me:
> 
> ...


Blocked & ignored so thankfully I won’t see anything you ever post ever again. 👋🏼


----------



## Alpinist (Nov 3, 2010)

Mine has to go back to seiko... already been repaired once, it ran at +7 for 2 weeks, went on a trip and now its closer to 1 min a day, im starting to think that the 6R35 isnt as good as its supposed to be.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Alpinist said:


> Mine has to go back to seiko... already been repaired once, it ran at +7 for 2 weeks, went on a trip and now its closer to 1 min a day, im starting to think that the 6R35 isnt as good as its supposed to be.


Just look at the complaints of the 6r15 running fast over time.


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

New SBDC163 looks great. 

Question, has anyone tried to polish between the lugs on their watch? My spb143 has tons of scratches between the lugs it kind of ruins my enjoyment with it on anything but the bracelet.



Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinist (Nov 3, 2010)

its brand new, 3 months old.


----------



## Airjoe72 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wahoo98 (Aug 15, 2021)

On a Bonetto Cinturini rubber strap.


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

Alpinist said:


> Mine has to go back to seiko... already been repaired once, it ran at +7 for 2 weeks, went on a trip and now its closer to 1 min a day, im starting to think that the 6R35 isnt as good as its supposed to be.


Mine is over +30 / day. I have so far decided to live with it is certainly a disappointment. Will you go to a seiko facility and get it fixed under warranty?


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

jam3s121 said:


> New SBDC163 looks great.
> 
> Question, has anyone tried to polish between the lugs on their watch? My spb143 has tons of scratches between the lugs it kind of ruins my enjoyment with it on anything but the bracelet.
> 
> ...


Have you tried a cape cod cloth?


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Sorry to hear about a few very poor timekeeping.
I’ve owned quite a few Seiko or Seiko movements- 4R35, 6R15 and 6R35.
I’m lucky that they’ve all been within +/-10spd on every single one I’ve owned.
I do find that if you don’t have the watches fully found or close to it, or let the power reserve deplete, is when I start to notice some significant variances. Either way, I do agree they should be regulated better out of the box especially at this price point.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

jam3s121 said:


> New SBDC163 looks great.
> 
> Question, has anyone tried to polish between the lugs on their watch? My spb143 has tons of scratches between the lugs it kind of ruins my enjoyment with it on anything but the bracelet.
> 
> ...


I don’t think you can polish it as the watch has the Diashield coating.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wahoo98 said:


> On a Bonetto Cinturini rubber strap.
> 
> View attachment 16349197
> 
> View attachment 16349196


That looks great

Nice choice.


----------



## Wahoo98 (Aug 15, 2021)

boatswain said:


> That looks great
> 
> Nice choice.


Thanks. Helpful info in your review thread about the “skinny/fat” spring bars. Worked well for this strap.


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

mi6_ said:


> I don’t think you can polish it as the watch has the Diashield coating.


I ended up trying it and it looked a little better, but you definitely need something slightly more abrasive at first to cut through the diashield. I just feel like its an eyesore when wearing a mn style strap seeing tons of scuffs between the lugs.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Predictabilly said:


> Blocked & ignored so thankfully I won’t see anything you ever post ever again. 👋🏼


  It's like taking a big, satisfying dump, isn't it!


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Kev161 said:


> View attachment 16353974
> 
> View attachment 16353973


Great pics!


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Great pics!


Thank you!🙌


----------



## RevoWution (Jun 1, 2014)

Kev161 said:


> View attachment 16353974
> 
> View attachment 16353973


Absolutely amazing shots!! Our SPB143's are strap monsters!!

Where are these NATOs from? They look like the ribbed straps from CNS


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

Slightly off topic are there any similar dive watches to the spb from a different brand. I love the look of this especially the grey dial. I know the internet highlights problems but heard too many issues regarding the accuracy. I have a SRPE that I really like but was fairly cheap I don't fancy paying this much rather go to another brand.


----------



## RevoWution (Jun 1, 2014)

Mustang1972 said:


> Slightly off topic are there any similar dive watches to the spb from a different brand. I love the look of this especially the grey dial. I know the internet highlights problems but heard too many issues regarding the accuracy. I have a SRPE that I really like but was fairly cheap I don't fancy paying this much rather go to another brand.


You could look into homage brands if you wanted the 62MAS look but without the Seiko premium. 

San Martin (specifically the SN007) seems to be quite a popular option. Looks the part and they use the Seiko NH35 movement too.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

RevoWution said:


> Absolutely amazing shots!! Our SPB143's are strap monsters!!
> 
> Where are these NATOs from? They look like the ribbed straps from CNS


Thanks! those are in fact the ribbed straps from CNS.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

One-Seventy said:


> It's like taking a big, satisfying dump, isn't it!


You have them blocked too huh? Yea, he is a condescending p***k


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

Mustang1972 said:


> Slightly off topic are there any similar dive watches to the spb from a different brand. I love the look of this especially the grey dial. I know the internet highlights problems but heard too many issues regarding the accuracy. I have a SRPE that I really like but was fairly cheap I don't fancy paying this much rather go to another brand.


Look up “skin diver” you might find other examples. Oris and Longines come to mind…..


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

Mustang1972 said:


> Slightly off topic are there any similar dive watches to the spb from a different brand. I love the look of this especially the grey dial. I know the internet highlights problems but heard too many issues regarding the accuracy. I have a SRPE that I really like but was fairly cheap I don't fancy paying this much rather go to another brand.


I would suggest the Armida A12 which is the watch I owned and sold before buying the SPB143.


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

pixel_pusher said:


> I would suggest the Armida A12 which is the watch I owned and sold before buying the SPB143.


Thanks they look great do you prefer the Seiko or Armida you sold ?


----------



## WalkerVanRanger (Oct 26, 2016)

csong825 said:


> Looking to pick up one of these, probably a 143. Local ADs aren’t offering much of a discount (~10%). I’ve seen posts in this thread where people are getting 20-25% off. Are there specific ADs that people would recommend to get this kind of discount? Or has the market changed in the last few months?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would like to know about this as well. I've been lusting after this watch but I'm not sure what the discount situation is for these now. I'm in Vancouver, Canada, where our taxes and exchange rate can make things quite pricey. If any fellow Canucks know of a decent AD in the lower mainland area who offers discounts on Seikos I'd love to know. I did have someone else mention Bezel House in Calgary in another thread but just reading about Seikos qc issues has me dicey on the proposition of buying it sight unseen.


----------



## WalkerVanRanger (Oct 26, 2016)

Esoterix said:


> Elaborate you say.
> 
> To be precise I visited a total of 6 stores. I contacted all of them, plus many many more over the better part of a year, prior to stepping a foot outside my home.
> 
> ...


Great post. As a fellow Canadian, I'm in the same boat as you. Hunting for discounts on this watch from local ADs. May I ask where in Canada you are? And how much did you end up paying for the watch with taxes if you bought it? I'm in the lower mainland and if I could get it for $1350-$1400 all in with taxes I'd be pretty happy.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

Kev161 said:


> View attachment 16360454


2 143s?
Mind if I ask why 2? No judgement. I’ve contemplated it.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

msig81 said:


> 2 143s?
> Mind if I ask why 2? No judgement. I’ve contemplated it.


I'm hoarding the dials without the lume at 3.
JK the one on the right is mine, the other one is a friend's. 😂


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

143 + Wolbrook Tropic.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

WalkerVanRanger said:


> I would like to know about this as well. I've been lusting after this watch but I'm not sure what the discount situation is for these now. I'm in Vancouver, Canada, where our taxes and exchange rate can make things quite pricey. If any fellow Canucks know of a decent AD in the lower mainland area who offers discounts on Seikos I'd love to know. I did have someone else mention Bezel House in Calgary in another thread but just reading about Seikos qc issues has me dicey on the proposition of buying it sight unseen.


Both these AD’s have a 20% off coupon code for the SPB143:

Bezel House (Calgary)








SEIKO SPB143


*** PRE-ORDERS WELCOME IF NOT LISTED IN THE INSTOCK COLLECTION *** This model has a grey sunburst dial and green tinted lume on the hour markers. Surprisingly in the catalog shot and the website image differ in the color of the lume and dial. This color mismatch is a rendering issue and I would...



www.bezelhouse.com





Europa Watch (Edmonton) - - currently sold out








SEIKO PROSPEX SPB143J1


Seiko's 1965 first diver's watch re-interpretation. Automatic cal. 6R35 Jewels 24; Power Reserve: 70 hours; Stainless steel case and bracelet with super-hard coating,&nbsp 40.5mm,&nbsp Curved sapphire with inner anti-reflective coating; Unidirectional Rotating Bezel; Lumibrite on hands...



europawatchco.com





Bought many watches from both. Both are great AD’s. Ryan at Bezel House will happily pick out one with no QC issues. Not sure about Europa, as I live in Edmonton and just buy in person from them.


----------



## WalkerVanRanger (Oct 26, 2016)

mi6_ said:


> Both these AD’s have a 20% off coupon code for the SPB143:
> 
> Bezel House (Calgary)
> 
> ...


thank you so much for these! This is very helpful.


----------



## osbertc0ol (Aug 28, 2017)

Kev161 said:


> View attachment 16360454


looks amazing, where did you get those natos?


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

Mustang1972 said:


> Thanks they look great do you prefer the Seiko or Armida you sold ?


While they both took the original 62MAS as inspiration execution was very different. The Armida tried to recreate resulting in a smaller yet taller case shape, boxed lens distortion, and a more utilitarian tool aesthetic. The Seiko reinterpreted and added refinements like the beveled hands and flat sapphire so it's a little more towards dress driver than tool watch. In the end I prefer the Seiko, however you will avoid all their trademark QC issues with the Armida. Apologies in advance for probably just making the water murkier.


----------



## Cohfindex (Jul 24, 2017)

Wearing my SPB239 on Gunny Caitlin II today. I think Seiko nailed the size for the case and bezel on these watches. Looks great on just about any type of strap as well!


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

osbertc0ol said:


> looks amazing, where did you get those natos?


Thanks, they're from Cheapest Nato Straps


----------



## JeffMatt (Jan 4, 2022)

Cohfindex said:


> View attachment 16362029
> 
> Wearing my SPB239 on Gunny Caitlin II today. I think Seiko nailed the size for the case and bezel on these watches. Looks great on just about any type of strap as well!


I have a question that you may be able to answer. Your watch is model SPB239. I that the same as a SPB143 (other than the grey face)?


----------



## Cohfindex (Jul 24, 2017)

JeffMatt said:


> I have a question that you may be able to answer. Your watch is model SPB239. I that the same as a SPB143 (other than the grey face)?


It’s closest “sibling” in the SPB family would be the SPB147. The dial and bezel insert on both have a slight “tropical brown” tone and aged/gilded-ish colored dial writing and bezel numbers. The main difference is that the 147 has gilded hands and indices and comes on a rubber strap, where the 239 has stainless colored hands and indices and comes with 2 nice woven natos.


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

pixel_pusher said:


> While they both took the original 62MAS as inspiration execution was very different. The Armida tried to recreate resulting in a smaller yet taller case shape, boxed lens distortion, and a more utilitarian tool aesthetic. The Seiko reinterpreted and added refinements like the beveled hands and flat sapphire so it's a little more towards dress driver than tool watch. In the end I prefer the Seiko, however you will avoid all their trademark QC issues with the Armida. Apologies in advance for probably just making the water murkier.


Hi thanks for getting back I do like the Armida It looks good but the Seiko from the pictures looks amazing..... I could always get one and return if any QC issues.
The Seiko looks so versatile as well


----------



## kyuzo (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Cohfindex (Jul 24, 2017)

Still in the honeymoon phase. SPB239 on “new Bond” nato today. STRAP MONSTER


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

Does anyone know if it’s possible to source a replacement bezel for one of these guys? I put a small dent in mine wapping it on a staircase railing. Not needed, but just curious if I ever wanted to swap it out.
Thanks!


----------



## Mostarboy (Jun 26, 2019)

In search of the best matching strap. SPB239.


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

Cohfindex said:


> View attachment 16364980
> 
> Still in the honeymoon phase. SPB239 on “new Bond” nato today. STRAP MONSTER


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

WalkerVanRanger said:


> I would like to know about this as well. I've been lusting after this watch but I'm not sure what the discount situation is for these now. I'm in Vancouver, Canada, where our taxes and exchange rate can make things quite pricey. If any fellow Canucks know of a decent AD in the lower mainland area who offers discounts on Seikos I'd love to know. I did have someone else mention Bezel House in Calgary in another thread but just reading about Seikos qc issues has me dicey on the proposition of buying it sight unseen.


Go see Russel Jewellers in Richmond. They are an awesome small family business, all watch enthusiasts and all around great people. Tell them Audi Chris sent you.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

It was so nice, I bought it twice…


















Bezel action between the two is completely different, to my surprise.


----------



## militaryfan (Feb 1, 2010)

The blue bezel looks like ceramic in photos.


----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)

Mostarboy said:


> In search of the best matching strap. SPB239.
> View attachment 16368665


You found it! Which model strap is this?


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Mostarboy (Jun 26, 2019)

Ricky T said:


> View attachment 16369383


Where can I get this one? Looks great man.
I will test which looks better. This Omega or the Tudor style one 😊


----------



## Jake31 (Nov 1, 2015)

Uncle Seiko said he got something coming soon for the SPB14x. This will be a game changer imo.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

The Erika’s Originals ‘Connery’ pulls off the ‘Bond NATO’ look better than any ‘Bond NATO’ I’ve owned, and it’s not even a NATO. I’ve owned plenty of them, including the authentic Phoenix Bond (attractive strap, but crap quality), and this is by far my favorite.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

broonzbane said:


> The Erika’s Originals 007 pulls off the ‘Bond NATO’ look better than any ‘Bond NATO’ I’ve owned, and it’s not even a NATO. I’ve owned plenty of them, including the authentic Phoenix Bond (attractive strap, but crap quality), and this is by far my favorite.
> View attachment 16375666


Got to say Phoenix NATO G10 straps, are probably the worst that I’ve come across, and I believe they are/were official issue to the British MoD. CWC who were/are the suppliers to the MoD of watches, offer a far superior strap. Worth checking out if so inclined!


----------



## Mostarboy (Jun 26, 2019)

Disco240 said:


> You found it! Which model strap is this?


Look for a Tudor blackbay style nato. The colors matches perfectly.
This one I bough from StrapsCo. However I dont recommend as it is a one pass nato and not a real nato strap as described on their website. As shown in the picture it is very short. The picture makes it look so funny actually 😅.


----------



## Mostarboy (Jun 26, 2019)

BTW I tried it on all of those and that Tudor style one came out best along with the ones marked in the picture.
It looks good on the stainless steel bracelet too.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

konners said:


> Got to say Phoenix NATO G10 straps, are probably the worst that I’ve come across, and I believe they are/were official issue to the British MoD. CWC who were/are the suppliers to the MoD of watches, offer a far superior strap. Worth checking out if so inclined!


You are correct. Phoenix was (is?) the supplier to the British military for NATO straps, and produced the ‘REAL Bond NATO’ for the now defunct Corvus Watch Co. a while back.

I bought one and it was very aesthetically pleasing. BUT the adjustment holes started blowing out just barely into the 3rd week of use. I was really disappointed in the quality and dumbfounded how they could be the sole contractor to the British gov’t.

After Corvus folded, Phoenix incorporated the Bond NATO into their own lineup, and I think they’ve been producing it under their own branding ever since.

I’m guessing the quality still sucks…


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

broonzbane said:


> You are correct. Phoenix was (is?) the supplier to the British military for NATO straps, and produced the ‘REAL Bond NATO’ for the now defunct Corvus Watch Co. a while back.
> 
> I bought one and it was very aesthetically pleasing. BUT the adjustment holes started blowing out just barely into the 3rd week of use. I was really disappointed in the quality and dumbfounded how they could be the sole contractor to the British gov’t.
> 
> ...


I think I’ve had 2 or 3, and they were that bad, a vowed never again!


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Uncle Seiko Z199 incoming! Source: Uncle Seiko


----------



## WalkerVanRanger (Oct 26, 2016)

Predictabilly said:


> Go see Russel Jewellers in Richmond. They are an awesome small family business, all watch enthusiasts and all around great people. Tell them Audi Chris sent you.


Thanks so much for this. I'll give them a look.


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

Looks nice though the color difference between the case and bracelet would end up bugging me. 




kriiiss said:


> Uncle Seiko Z199 incoming! Source: Uncle Seiko
> View attachment 16376868
> 
> View attachment 16376867
> ...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

Mostarboy said:


> Where can I get this one? Looks great man.
> I will test which looks better. This Omega or the Tudor style one 😊


Sorry, I've been busy. I got mine from Ali Express. Their price varies from $10 to $20. Mine is the $10 version. It's not as soft like the Omega brand but it's comfortable. Due to shipping from China, it took two to three weeks to arrive in the US, but shipping is free.

18mm 20mm 22mm Nylon Canvas Watchband NATO ZULU Sport Watch Strap Wrist Band Bracelet for Omega Seamaster 300 for 007 James Bond|Watchbands| - AliExpress

20mm Nato Strap NO TIME TO DIE 007|Watchbands| - AliExpress


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

Got bored on a cold, damp Friday so I started swapping straps and bracelets.

It's the first time I've tried the 147 on shark mesh. I've always found the mesh very comfortable and breezy, especially in the summer time.










While I was at it, I put the Gecko tropic on the chrono just for fun. It doesn't feel bad and looks kinda sporty.


----------



## Cauchy (May 18, 2015)

Do those endlinks look a little off to anyone else? The endlink on other uncle seiko Z199s have a much smoother interface than these in my opinion. Those notches in the endlink to mate to the bracelet seem jarring.

Here's the SKX007 Z199 endlink in comparison.



















kriiiss said:


> Uncle Seiko Z199 incoming! Source: Uncle Seiko
> View attachment 16376868
> 
> View attachment 16376867
> ...


----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)

239


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

WalkerVanRanger said:


> Great post. As a fellow Canadian, I'm in the same boat as you. Hunting for discounts on this watch from local ADs. May I ask where in Canada you are? And how much did you end up paying for the watch with taxes if you bought it? I'm in the lower mainland and if I could get it for $1350-$1400 all in with taxes I'd be pretty happy.


Hey Walker, thanks for that!

I’m in Toronto and I paid $1500 all in for mine. Was offered 20% by many ADs that didn’t have it in stock and wanted me to wait.

For what it’s worth I think you can get it at 1400 if you are patient. My only advice would be to see in person before buying.

As for my enjoyment of the watch I love it a lot and think it’s awesome, but I also think of it as a beater and I’m still on the quest for a high quality dive watch.

At this point I really can’t find another dive watch design I like better though. 

But my confidence in Seiko is just about destroyed. I don’t have bezel misalignments, but I have noticed an ever so slight bit of misalignment of the hands on my example a couple of times. Surprisingly I didn’t bother to make note lol because at this point I don’t care.

Like others often say around here just love it and don’t look for it, and I do and I don’t. But I’m also not going to advise anyone of that. It comes off like nonsense when someone is looking for the straight goods like I was before I bought the watch. After the fact I guess I get it now so sorry to all who advised me as much.

I also notice when I have to reset the time every week because it’s 10 seconds/day slow that turning the crown is a bit hard because you are going slow to set the time precisely. When I cycled through in stores I went fast and you won’t notice it like that.

The fact that my example is slow really sucks btw. I regret not buying a timegrapher and taking it with me or insisting the store provide one lol since I took my journey to such lengths.

Another thing I noticed was when you turned the bezel pip to 10, there seemed to be misalignment at 3 on many of the models I examined. Not finding that on my example was a factor that helped me choose the one I did. 

Walk good bro and good luck on the hunt.


----------



## Mostarboy (Jun 26, 2019)

Esoterix said:


> Hey Walker, thanks for that!
> 
> I’m in Toronto and I paid $1500 all in for mine. Was offered 20% by many ADs that didn’t have it in stock and wanted me to wait.
> 
> ...


For the accuracy try to change the position you let it on when u go to sleep. I found it fast In one position and slow on the other so I just keep alternating different positions every other night.


----------



## dptrain (Aug 19, 2019)

Esoterix said:


> Hey Walker, thanks for that!
> 
> I’m in Toronto and I paid $1500 all in for mine. Was offered 20% by many ADs that didn’t have it in stock and wanted me to wait.
> 
> ...


I bought my SPB143 a week ago and I paid $1595 all in - Toronto. I was okay with paying this because if I ordered through chrono24 or something it would have been $1400 or so and I would have to wait and not know if it had alignment issues.

They had a couple in-store to show me and I ended up picking the one with the best alignment. No issues I can see except for the bezel lume pip in the triangle could be better. The others options were... definitely disappointing.

I love it so far!!

p.s. Where do Canadians buy good straps and not get raped by the prices?? Everyone is referencing straps that have ridiculous shipping/duties . I think I will be purchasing the OEM strap R03E011J0 as it felt very comfortable to me.


----------



## osbertc0ol (Aug 28, 2017)

Still waiting for the all black limited edition one. sigh..


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

Mostarboy said:


> For the accuracy try to change the position you let it on when u go to sleep. I found it fast In one position and slow on the other so I just keep alternating different positions every other night.


Thanks for that suggestion! That should have been obvious. I currently sleep with the 143 on so I should probably switch it up and experiment a bit.

I recently gifted my other two Seikos so I could appreciate the 143 more (and not feel irresponsible if I buy another watch this year  ) and those were my watches with good lume. At least Seiko never disappoints on that front.


----------



## Mostarboy (Jun 26, 2019)

Esoterix said:


> Thanks for that suggestion! That should have been obvious. I currently sleep with the 143 on so I should probably switch it up and experiment a bit.
> 
> I recently gifted my other two Seikos so I could appreciate the 143 more (and not feel irresponsible if I buy another watch this year  ) and those were my watches with good lume. At least Seiko never disappoints on that front.


Same here 😅 sold two SKXs and gifted one and got the SPB. For the accuracy try crown up and down positions.


----------



## dptrain (Aug 19, 2019)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15735127
> 
> Just rejoined the club.



How do you like the OEM rubber strap compared to other straps?? I am thinking of purchasing one to replace the bracelet.


----------



## dptrain (Aug 19, 2019)

Neyra said:


> I just ordered it at a Seiko dealer. They place a Seiko order from the Netherlands to Japan each month.


How do you like the OEM strap compared to other aftermarket rubber straps??


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Generic FKM tropic strap. I don't love the modern interpretation with the basically non-existant taper, but it's super comfortable. Does look better in 20mm vs. 22mm though IMO.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Strongly considering one of these. Although it's quite a bit more than the 051 which has almost the same specs..hmm.


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

dptrain said:


> I bought my SPB143 a week ago and I paid $1595 all in - Toronto. I was okay with paying this because if I ordered through chrono24 or something it would have been $1400 or so and I would have to wait and not know if it had alignment issues.
> 
> They had a couple in-store to show me and I ended up picking the one with the best alignment. No issues I can see except for the bezel lume pip in the triangle could be better. The others options were... definitely disappointing.
> 
> ...


I can definitely relate to your story! Glad you got a good one! Enjoy your watch!

I feel your pain re shipping/duties/exchange rates. And ridiculous return policies on top of it all. I usually won’t buy if I have to pay shipping but I always buy more if there is a minimum purchase to get free shipping. I think free returns should be a must if you believe in your product. Not sure how some sellers just don’t get it! 

Anyhow the best tip I have for you is Odyssey Time if you are not already familiar. They are Seiko’s Canadian distributor and service centre and they will order for you if not in stock. Could take months though if not in stock. 

I ordered an OEM R03E011J0 (currently in stock) for $103.57 including shipping ($13) + tax from them. Like a week for shipping. Canada Post.


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

Mostarboy said:


> Same here 😅 sold two SKXs and gifted one and got the SPB. For the accuracy try crown up and down positions.


Noted! Thanks again!


----------



## dptrain (Aug 19, 2019)

Esoterix said:


> Anyhow the best tip I have for you is Odyssey Time if you are not already familiar. They are Seiko’s Canadian distributor and service centre and they will order for you if not in stock. Could take months though if not in stock.
> 
> I ordered an OEM R03E011J0 (currently in stock) for $103.57 including shipping ($13) + tax from them. Like a week for shipping. Canada Post.


I tried contacting Odyssey Time for a OEM R03E011J0 but I did not get a response. I did reach out to 3 ADs and asked for a quote- $102, $105, $120. So the price is pretty close to what you got! I'm excited for the OEM strap 

I also decided to try a couple of straps of Aliexpress. It'll take a couple of months it says but I can't complain about the price to give it a shot ($5 vs $70 after shipping/duties/tax/currency exchange). 

We need more Canadian strap shops!


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

dptrain said:


> I tried contacting Odyssey Time for a OEM R03E011J0 but I did not get a response. I did reach out to 3 ADs and asked for a quote- $102, $105, $120. So the price is pretty close to what you got! I'm excited for the OEM strap
> 
> I also decided to try a couple of straps of Aliexpress. It'll take a couple of months it says but I can't complain about the price to give it a shot ($5 vs $70 after shipping/duties/tax/currency exchange).
> 
> We need more Canadian strap shops!


Glad you got it sorted!


----------



## Neyra (Dec 27, 2020)

dptrain said:


> How do you like the OEM strap compared to other aftermarket rubber straps??


I’m sorry, I cancelled my order. It took too long so I went for a B&R waffle instead. I love that one btw.


----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## TerraCheo (Aug 18, 2020)

I’ll try to make it as short as possible. Since August 2020 I have the spb147. Super happy, everything ok, except if you didn’t thread very carefully the crown was getting stuck. Annoying, but for the rest, fine.

Some days later the bezel was moving on its own, it got suddenly super soft when turning. After being centered, in a while it was moved several minutes away again just for nothing, because of unnoticed rub or just putting my hand into the pocket. For a tough tool, the watch bezel became not as expected.

I tried to take advantage of the situation with the problems of the crown thread and the loose bezel and decided to try to regulate it under guaranty, I could stand both problems, not so much the capricious running variations.

The movement was very anarchic and got stabilized (?) around +14sec. In December 2020 it started to go very well, but it didn't last too long. Near the summer I decided to go and ask for regulation and both issues (crown and thread), just to see if I could get the regulation even within theoretic Seiko tolerances. The plan worked and the guy asked for a new bezel; later I found out that he had ordered another case (!) to be swapped as well.

Just those days I realized that the hour hand was not aligned at 2 and 3 o'clock, just a couple of minutes away, not too obvious as long as you don’t pay attention. Ok, one more issue, never looked for them or being aware until a year later.

After regulating it was going +20sec, always the same, every day for several weeks. It was worst than before, but very regular anyway. I thought that from this point, if were regulated again any day it’d work perfect. Not so bad!

But meanwhile I was waiting for the new case and bezel, before they arrived 5 months after the request, the watch began to go perfect. For a week or two? +2, +3, +1, 0, -1 sec... I was really happy.

Suddenly the darkness, it was slowing down -10 sec, -30... 3 min, 15min, 45min... 1 hour, 2... several hours. And then the guy called me to change the case and bezel that had arrived.

Obviously something estrange had happened. Last week I found out, after the watch was more than a month into the authorized service, he had ordered a new caliber. Come on! the only thing I'm going to keep is the original Mk1 dial, I hope... the screw back and the strap. Ok, probably the hands too.

I don’t matter if any one is a hater, fun-boy, supporter or hooligan of any brand, this is definitely a disaster. I don't think I’d buy it again, although I loved the watch so much. Here, in real live, nobody gives anything for free and everything is often too expensive, so my travel from happiness to disappointment is more than justified.

Good luck!


----------



## Esoterix (Aug 5, 2020)

TerraCheo said:


> I’ll try to make it as short as possible. Since August 2020 I have the spb147. Super happy, everything ok, except if you didn’t thread very carefully the crown was getting stuck. Annoying, but for the rest, fine.
> 
> Some days later the bezel was moving on its own, it got suddenly super soft when turning. After being centered, in a while it was moved several minutes away again just for nothing, because of unnoticed rub or just putting my hand into the pocket. For a tough tool, the watch bezel became not as expected.
> 
> ...


Really sorry that was your experience. That truly sucks!!!

One of the models I tried before buying had a bezel that almost seized up completely in the store.

I almost decided not to take the plunge after seeing that.

Hope my 143 holds up. Hope the watch you get back ends up being perfect/proper/lives up to your expectations.

Btw please share your thoughts on how the seller handled your experience.

You say you might not buy the watch again and I can relate. But would you buy from the same seller again?


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

boatswain said:


>


boatswain, how are you liking this one so far? Is this one gonna stick around for the long haul? 

I’ve been debating getting one since they first came out. The only deal breaker for me is that wide bezel. After seeing pictures of it next to the original 62MAS and SLA017, I can’t unsee how wide it is. 
But occasionally I see photos where it seems reasonably proportioned and it draws me back in. 
I wonder if it’s something that i would grow used to in-person and on the wrist.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Iron swan said:


> boatswain, how are you liking this one so far? Is this one gonna stick around for the long haul?
> 
> I’ve been debating getting one since they first came out. The only deal breaker for me is that wide bezel. After seeing pictures of it next to the original 62MAS and SLA017, I can’t unsee how wide it is.
> But occasionally I see photos where it seems reasonably proportioned and it draws me back in.
> I wonder if it’s something that i would grow used to in-person and on the wrist.


Having been able to try it on at an AD the other day, I’d say it definitely looks and feels like a modern watch (with some vintage elements), rather than a faithful copy of the 62. It’s its own thing. And I wasn’t fully convinced tbh.
Honestly, if you want something super close to the original without spending $5k on an SLA, I’d say get a Chinese copy, like a San Martin or Seestern for $200


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Iron swan said:


> boatswain, how are you liking this one so far? Is this one gonna stick around for the long haul?
> 
> I’ve been debating getting one since they first came out. The only deal breaker for me is that wide bezel. After seeing pictures of it next to the original 62MAS and SLA017, I can’t unsee how wide it is.
> But occasionally I see photos where it seems reasonably proportioned and it draws me back in.
> I wonder if it’s something that i would grow used to in-person and on the wrist.


I like it very much

I’ve been happy with it for sure. 

As evidenced throughout this thread clearly there is a mixed bag in what you may get unfortunately. But that said I am very happy with my particular example and it’s been steady in all ways. 

As for the bezel proportions it works for me even if it strays from the dimensions of the 62MAS. I try to to see it as it’s own thing as well and not purely replicating the 62MAS directly. I don’t notice the bezel
Width in any negative way when I wear it. But I can also respect that it may not be everyone’s cuppa either. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## TerraCheo (Aug 18, 2020)

?


----------



## TerraCheo (Aug 18, 2020)

Esoterix said:


> Really sorry that was your experience. That truly sucks!!!
> 
> One of the models I tried before buying had a bezel that almost seized up completely in the store.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your empathy.

_"Btw please share your thoughts on how the seller handled your experience."_

Probably it was the best of the experience, the seller. I bought online but talked to the man by phone before to order and after, all was as expected. I don't think he's guilty at all.

When the seller checked the watch before sending it, probably didn't noticed the problem in the thread because not always was getting stuck, it depends on if you do it hesitating, abruptly or not perfectly aligned, otherwise it turns ok. If you turn anticlockwise until threading then screwing as a rule all looks perfect. But I can understand that I’d decide to do it because of I am taking care of the thread, but not because I must in order to avoid the high percentage of blocking. And about the alignment, it was so subtle that isn't easy to notice. The "affair" happened at the technical service center in my city, but I don't think either that he's guilty, at the moment.

Actually I became more painstaking and checked on what before I didn't pay attention to, because of everything read in this thread. But all the issues are real.

I have a suspicion that I prefer to keep under lock and key for now. We’ll see in the future how events unfold. If there is something newsworthy I’ll share it.

_"You say you might not buy the watch again and I can relate. But would you buy from the same seller again?"_

Yes, I would, but I'd ask please to pay attention of a million things before dispatching, because I was going to check with a microscope every tiny corner of the watch at home.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Anybody know if the 6R35 in this is a direct swap for a NH35/4R35? Not that I'd be mad to do so, but could be good info


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Does anyone know of a seiko signed 16mm buckle? I want to swap out my meraud tropical trap buckle for one.


----------



## Mostarboy (Jun 26, 2019)

jam3s121 said:


> Does anyone know of a seiko signed 16mm buckle? I want to swap out my meraud tropical trap buckle for one.


Yes, I was thinking to do sth similar on one of my rubber straps and found some on EBay. Eventually I didn’t bother to do it.


----------



## Mostarboy (Jun 26, 2019)

Hello All, I just posted a video on youtube to show how the SPB239 looks on different straps. I hope it is helpful.


----------



## LayeredTrout (Feb 27, 2020)

Curious if anyone has an Oris Divers 65 and stacked it up against the spb? The 65 wears pretty large IMO, so wonder if the Seiko wears any smaller despite the .5 mm larger diameter.


----------



## Jazzyboy (12 mo ago)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Edit - this is a Wolbrook tropic strap. This one is more of an off-white color vs. the bright white of that generic brand strap I posted prior.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jpisare said:


>


Fun combo


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

jpisare said:


> Generic FKM tropic strap. I don't love the modern interpretation with the basically non-existant taper, but it's super comfortable. Does look better in 20mm vs. 22mm though IMO.


Yeah, that white strap contrasts very well with the black dial  . Very sharp & refreshing. I think I'm gonna get one of those white tropic to go with my 143. Well done !


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

TerraCheo said:


> I’ll try to make it as short as possible. Since August 2020 I have the spb147. Super happy, everything ok, except if you didn’t thread very carefully the crown was getting stuck. Annoying, but for the rest, fine.
> 
> [...]
> 
> I don’t matter if any one is a hater, fun-boy, supporter or hooligan of any brand, this is definitely a disaster. I don't think I’d buy it again, although I loved the watch so much. Here, in real live, nobody gives anything for free and everything is often too expensive, so my travel from happiness to disappointment is more than justified.


The fact is, if you think of it, you've been lucky: everybody can be gotten a lemon, but the vendor is taking care of yours under guarantee so once all this is said and done you'll end up with "the perfect" spb147 albeit a few months later than expected. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Mostarboy (Jun 26, 2019)

The SPB239 review is out now with some nice shots of the dial. you can go straight to the Dial section from the timeline in the description of the video.

I also wanted to shed some light on how much you need to pay in order to transform a budget friendly Seiko into something like the SPBs that are accused of being overpriced, Cheers .


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

KoolKat said:


> Yeah, that white strap contrasts very well with the black dial  . Very sharp & refreshing. I think I'm gonna get one of those white tropic to go with my 143. Well done !


Thank you! The second set of pics I just posted, that's a Wolbrook tropic strap. It's more of an off-white color. I actually like it better for this watch! I put the bright white one on my SPB071 Padi. The contrast there is awesome!


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

Excuse my question, but what is the difference between the SPB 239 and SPB143?


----------



## Mostarboy (Jun 26, 2019)

Ricky T said:


> Excuse my question, but what is the difference between the SPB 239 and SPB143?


Different color dial and bezel insert.

SPB239
















SPB143


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Mostarboy said:


> Different color dial and bezel insert.
> 
> SPB239
> View attachment 16418253
> ...


Also the 239 doesn’t come with a bracelet, but rather the fancy fabric strap.

Plus the 143 has like a version 1 and 2 where V2 adds the vestigial 3 o’clock lume marker. 

Apart from a couple blogs (prototype 239 perhaps?) nearly all the real world 239 will have the marker as far as I can tell.

Unless one really liked the monochrome look, I recommend the 239 and then just buy a bracelet from Seiko or Strapcode.

Ref: one 239 without marker on TNT









The Seiko SPB239J is a retro-styled crowd pleaser


The Seiko SPB239J is a retro-styled crowd pleaser lathered with tasteful faux-ageing. Check out this video for a closer look




timeandtidewatches.com


----------



## Mostarboy (Jun 26, 2019)

redhed18 said:


> Also the 239 doesn’t come with a bracelet, but rather the fancy fabric strap.
> 
> Plus the 143 has like a version 1 and 2 where V2 adds the vestigial 3 o’clock lume marker.
> 
> ...


After owning both I ended up selling the SPB143.

I understand it is a matter of taste and color preference. I also recommend the SPB239. I love it so much that I had to do a review.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Just ordered an SPB147 after a lot of pondering. Not the cheapest watch for the specs, but it does look amazing. Found one (hardly) used at about 67% MSRP

I tried some local ADs, and none have the 147 (or can order it). That pushed me to buy one used now, as it seems low stock.


----------



## Mostarboy (Jun 26, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Just ordered an SPB147 after a lot of pondering. Not the cheapest watch for the specs, but it does look amazing. Found one (hardly) used at about 67% MSRP
> 
> I tried some local ADs, and none have the 147 (or can order it). That pushed me to buy one used now, as it seems low stock.


An elegant option honestly. I was in the same dilemma. The only reason I went with the 239 is that I thought gold hands will be less versatile.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Mostarboy said:


> An elegant option honestly. I was in the same dilemma. The only reason I went with the 239 is that I thought gold hands will be less versatile.


I could’ve gone either way, but I am a sucker for gilt and that brown dial. Also prefer rubber over nato. 
Will post pics when it’s in!

I’ve been looking a while for an upgrade to my cheaper homage diver, but could never justify some microbrand at 4x the price with similar specs. For <$1000, Seiko seems the obvious route now. Particularly the case finishing and diashield coating are extras I appreciate.


----------



## Mostarboy (Jun 26, 2019)

john_marston said:


> I could’ve gone either way, but I am a sucker for gilt and that brown dial. Also prefer rubber over nato.
> Will post pics when it’s in!
> 
> I’ve been looking a while for an upgrade to my cheaper homage diver, but could never justify some microbrand at 4x the price with similar specs. For <$1000, Seiko seems the obvious route now. Particularly the case finishing and diashield coating are extras I appreciate.


Now I am looking for an homage to serve as a beater for this SPB239 😅. I initially got the SPB239 as a beater but I just love it so much now and need to preserve it for long. Btw Diashield resist minimal scratches but mine got scratched badly already.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Mostarboy said:


> Now I am looking for an homage to serve as a beater for this SPB239 😅. I initially got the SPB239 as a beater but I just love it so much now and need to preserve it for long. Btw Diashield resist minimal scratches but mine got scratched badly already.


What sort of homage you looking at? A 62mas homage? I have a retro 50 fathoms homage that I’m probably replacing with the 147. Figured might as well get the Seiko reissue. Getting an affordable 50 fathoms reissue on the other hand is neigh impossible, maybe Squale comes closest but I still consider them basically an homage so what’s the point.

I’m not expecting miracles from the Diashield (especially on the polished surfaces), but ~2.5x harder than regular steel seems very nice to me nonetheless.


----------



## dognmoon (12 mo ago)

Ricky T said:


> Excuse my question, but what is the difference between the SPB 239 and SPB143?


I bought both in August and ended up selling the 239 pretty quickly. It was a cool looking watch, but the understated swagger of the 143 felt more like something I'd be into for a lot longer. This is the 239 in the car. The dial is a mix between grey and dark brown, like a deep taupe color, and the indices were more fauxtina, so the whole watch looked like the warm counterpart to the cool colors of the 143.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

The version with no love seems to be that boutique SPB145 (brown dial)…?











I like brown in principle but if one wants a vintage feel the 147 or 239 seem the way to go… ? I just don’t see who the 145 is for … Dare I suggest it is the deuce of the lot.

Change My Mind! 









Introducing: The Seiko Prospex SPB143, SPB145, SPB147, And SPB149 Interpretations Of Seiko's First Diver


Shut up and take my money.




www.hodinkee.com





“Also at $1,200, we find the SPB145 which is a Seiko boutique edition with a special caseback and a brown/grey tone bezel.”

What is so special about the 145 caseback?

I’m not seeing much, like a gold medallion would be cool or a display caseback…












lol imagine 50 years from now people are tripping over each other for an “original condition vintage SPB145, no 3 o’clock marker, box & papers”…


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I got my 147 in the post from the Bay. The bezel action feels...off. It has a couple smaller clicks along with a bigger click. So more like a '360' click bezel. It's the same issue I had with a cheaper Steeldive & couldn't find a solution.
When you turn it quickly it feels reasonable, but still not really premium.
The bezel lines up, but more because it feels like a friction bezel and I can set it wherever I want.

As a bonus, the springbars are also very click-y when you squeeze them

So, is this normal? (need to put the sound up)





It does come with a valid & stamped UK warranty card. So I could maybe use that and send it off for a new bezel (dunno if I'd have to go to the place it was bought or if any UK Seiko service centre should accept it?).
Or, I could go for the eBay return. Seller 'doesn't accept returns', but he also listed it as "never worn" despite some signs indicating otherwise (i.e. scratched clasp). So I could probably flex the eBay system and still return it. Wouldn't feel bad as the seller never mentioned this bezel.
Or I could just keep it as is; it is a stunning watch. Though I feel like this would bug me.


----------



## VoyTirando (Jan 26, 2019)

A few days ago I traded a vintage Tudor Oyster for an SPB147J1. While I miss the Tudor, I am so stoked about the 147. I think it’s the watch I was missing in my (small) collection. It’s the only modern watch I own, or have owned in a few years. It’s tough, waterproof, vintage-inspired, low key. Proportions are perfect.

My wife poached it for a couple days, then I poached it back. I replaced the stainless keeper on the OEM strap with a random rubber keeper in the parts bin. The stainless keeper kept pinching skin, this one is unobtrusive and comfortable.

The SPB147 wasn’t actually on my short-list until someone offered it in trade. But it has surprised me. The bronze writing on the dial is very low-key, invisible at some angles; I like this subtle detail. Overall very, very happy with this new-to-me watch. 

Here it is with its new brethren: an Omega, two vintage Seikos, and a Rolex. Newest watch in the batch is from 1983 (the Omega).


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

I’m still in love with my 143. It is bulkier than the SLA017 but I can live with it and it’s just gorgeous in its own right.

I kind of smacked it on a railing and dented the outermost thin raised area just outside the painted insert. It’s not noticeable to anyone else but it’s irritating my OCD.
Has anyone else kinda dented that part of the bezel? Hopefully as it pics up more wear it will just kinda blend in.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

john_marston said:


> Or I could just keep it as is; it is a stunning watch. Though I feel like this would bug me.


There are plenty of these models out there that there is no reason you should keep anything less than satisfactory. Since you _already_ think it will bother you, it’s probably worth pursuing…


----------



## TerraCheo (Aug 18, 2020)

jmnav said:


> The fact is, if you think of it, you've been lucky: everybody can be gotten a lemon, but the vendor is taking care of yours under guarantee so once all this is said and done you'll end up with "the perfect" spb147 albeit a few months later than expected. I hope you enjoy it!


Thanks, but we'll see if I end up with a sweet lemon or another too sour. Right now, depending on the point of view of course, it doesn't look tasty. Until now I just appeal to warranty service, the seller is too far and I do think has nothing to do. Hope this movie ends up happy, do not as a drama.


----------



## dptrain (Aug 19, 2019)

Any recommendations for purchasing straps for Canada? No big duty/shipping fees?


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

redhed18 said:


> The version with no love seems to be that boutique SPB145 (brown dial)…?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It just says Seiko Boutique Special edition.


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

msig81 said:


> I’m still in love with my 143. It is bulkier than the SLA017 but I can live with it and it’s just gorgeous in its own right.
> 
> I kind of smacked it on a railing and dented the outermost thin raised area just outside the painted insert. It’s not noticeable to anyone else but it’s irritating my OCD.
> Has anyone else kinda dented that part of the bezel? Hopefully as it pics up more wear it will just kinda blend in.


Yep. Dented that part of the bezel when I overtightened the case into a case holder. 💀


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

kriiiss said:


> Yep. Dented that part of the bezel when I overtightened the case into a case holder. 💀


Does it bother you? It’s purely OCD it’s not something anyone else would ever see. But I do wish I could swap the bezel out.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

OMG









Introducing Seiko Prospex Black Series SPB253J1 SPB255J1 SPB257J1


Thee limited edition Black Series divers are added to the Prospex collection, the Seiko Prospex Black Series SPB253J1, SPB255J1 and SPB257J1




monochrome-watches.com














PS. I'll just leave this here...








How to Want Less


The secret to satisfaction has nothing to do with achievement, money, or stuff.




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

redhed18 said:


> OMG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


intetesting: but oddly do nothing for me. I’m probably in the extreme minority


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

LayeredTrout said:


> Curious if anyone has an Oris Divers 65 and stacked it up against the spb? The 65 wears pretty large IMO, so wonder if the Seiko wears any smaller despite the .5 mm larger diameter.


own(ed) both (40mm 65) I am a fan of slim divers and the 65 has the 14x series totally beat there, but the diameter does seem smaller on the Seiko. Both fantastic watches but if you can pickup a 65 on bracelet for $900-$1400 depending on condition, and could only have one, the 65 definitely wins with much better build quality and qc and a much better easy to service and regulate movement. The only thing I’d change on the 65 is the lume, that’s alll. Fantastic watch (but I do love my SBDC163)


----------



## LayeredTrout (Feb 27, 2020)

Predictabilly said:


> own(ed) both (40mm 65) I am a fan of slim divers and the 65 has the 14x series totally beat there, but the diameter does seem smaller on the Seiko. Both fantastic watches but if you can pickup a 65 on bracelet for $900-$1400 depending on condition, and could only have one, the 65 definitely wins with much better build quality and qc and a much better easy to service and regulate movement. The only thing I’d change on the 65 is the lume, that’s alll. Fantastic watch (but I do love my SBDC163)


Thanks! I have a 65 and really like it, but it always just seems just a bit larger than it really is. I think the thin bezel makes it wear large. Considering picking up the 143 as a more toolish diver. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

LayeredTrout said:


> Thanks! I have a 65 and really like it, but it always just seems just a bit larger than it really is. I think the thin bezel makes it wear large. Considering picking up the 143 as a more toolish diver. Thanks for the feedback!


yes, the large dial and small bezel lend to seeing larger when viewed head on. Which 65 do you have?


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)

Just got this today for $940AUD, need a strapcode oyster!


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)

These are my favorite retro divers. Definitely keepers.

The Seiko leans more towards modern everyday tool watch with more heft and presence on the wrist than the Oris. It's the Seiko diver I always wanted Seiko to make, a one watch collection piece for sure. The Oris is definitely a "dress diver". It's vintage look takes center stage, the gorgeous domed sapphire, gilt dial and hands, svelte case. It looks like something you just found in the bottom of your grandfather's desk drawer.


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)

This just might be my favorite Seiko, perfect size! Might have to get the others!


----------



## Threlpappy (Aug 9, 2018)

dptrain said:


> Any recommendations for purchasing straps for Canada? No big duty/shipping fees?


Strapmillcanada bro


----------



## Mostarboy (Jun 26, 2019)

Just enjoying how the drilled lugs makes it so easy to change straps and the whole look of the watch with it.


----------



## krupa (Apr 14, 2018)

What is the earlier production date on your models? I have SPB143 dated march 2020 (first digits of the serial number are 0 and 3). I'm curious when the first batch was produced.


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

2020 August here.



krupa said:


> What is the earlier production date on your models? I have SPB143 dated march 2020 (first digits of the serial number are 0 and 3). I'm curious when the first batch was produced.


----------



## thevowels (Mar 3, 2021)

FDY789 said:


> This just might be my favorite Seiko, perfect size! Might have to get the others!


Great Calico!!!


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)

krupa said:


> What is the earlier production date on your models? I have SPB143 dated march 2020 (first digits of the serial number are 0 and 3). I'm curious when the first batch was produced.



April 2021


----------



## dognmoon (12 mo ago)

Mine looks to be Jan, 2021


----------



## krupa (Apr 14, 2018)

So, probably the first month of production is March 2020.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Tone1298 said:


> View attachment 16447936
> 
> View attachment 16447935


Looks great on that brown leather!


----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Finally got around to fitting this Strapcode bracelet. I’ve got the SPB147 on a vintage-looking tropic, SPB149 on blue leather and SPB239 on (well a few things but mostly) Erika’s Bond and this gray dial I always struggled to find “the one”. Uncle Seiko Irezumi rubber wasn’t bad, but… winner?


----------



## dognmoon (12 mo ago)

Tone1298 said:


> View attachment 16447936
> 
> View attachment 16447935


What is that green strap? It’s way cool.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

dognmoon said:


> What is that green strap? It’s way cool.


I got it in a batch of straps purchased on the forum so not sure the maker, but it is just like this one. It’s way comfy…super light and the fit is easy to dial in with the velcro. I think I need a black one now!!!









Drab Olive Nylon Hook N' Loop Watch Band - Stainless Steel | B & R Bands






www.bandrbands.com


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

redhed18 said:


> Finally got around to fitting this Strapcode bracelet. I’ve got the SPB147 on a vintage-looking tropic, SPB149 on blue leather and SPB239 on (well a few things but mostly) Erika’s Bond and this gray dial I always struggled to find “the one”. Uncle Seiko Irezumi rubber wasn’t bad, but… winner?


I've got the strapcode oyster as well. In general I always replace stock seiko bracelets with strapcode. This watch has really become one of my favorites.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteVanF (Jan 6, 2014)

Added the 213 to go with my 239. Still cant find a 149 - never got round to buying new and totally forgot about them


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Everytime I see a picture of your 147 it makes me want to swap my 143


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

This thing is fantastic.
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> This thing is fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 147 goes really well with the bracelet. Who needs a BB58? I certainly don't.


----------



## Badblood32 (Feb 15, 2020)

I've had my spb143 since 11/2020...there's now a fleck of something on the dial (I assume maybe some lume?) that wasn't on the watch in the past. Do you guys think this is something Seiko would cover under warranty?

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Badblood32 (Feb 15, 2020)

Picture of the fleck (just before 2 marker)









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mostarboy (Jun 26, 2019)

Yes should be covered under warranty. Atleast they should get it out and check that nothing went inside the movement.


----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)




----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)

thevowels said:


> Great Calico!!!


Loving her more everyday!


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

KoolKat said:


> The 147 goes really well with the bracelet. Who needs a BB58? I certainly don't.


I wouldn't go that far


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Mine says hello 🤗


----------



## arolex (Feb 12, 2017)

boatswain said:


> SPB143J1 / 145J1 / 147J1 / 149J1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very beautiful!


----------



## mazman01 (Sep 26, 2011)

I had been looking to get one for a while and finally saw it in store the other day for the first time. The model I wanted too. Seiko really nailed the propositions on this one imo. Really happy with it.


----------



## TerraCheo (Aug 18, 2020)

Well, I have my SPB147 back after a bit over 2 months. After the “mechanical implosion” I just keep the sapphire glass, hands, dial (first series no lumen at three), screwed case back and strap. The most important parts are new: the main case with bezel and crown, plus the caliber. I could assert that my one and a half old watch is only a week old. So we could intrinsically admit that it is a brand new watch and I’ll asses it from scratch.

Everything look like new except the strap which should be washed. The case looks as before, except for a “small” detail, the brushing of the case show some lines a bit coarser in its “circular brushing” with some lines too obvious. The fact is that it was so subtle before that I had forgotten the brushing on the top of the case was circular. Now it looks like dirty or bad wiped, not particularly worst but different although I preferred the other. The crown doesn’t work absolutely fine (better than before anyway), if you do not push decisively it gets stuck at the beginning of the thread when being screwed. Alignment looks OK.











Accuracy: Oh my God! The guy from the technical service, after being asked, told me the caliber was fine tuned naked outside the watch and then again with hands and dial assembled; that it is usual to check it after everything is assembled at least. Or so.

Verdict: well, I’m almost completely happy. Not completely because it’s a bit slow and I’d have preferred the same but faster, not complains anyway… right now. It’s within Rolex tolerances -1,9 sec. Cool! I noticed that if I’m more active it goes a bit faster and when I’m more sedentary at desk it loses time.

I planned to sell her when was back “young-and-new”, but I love her so much…  I’m not a buying and selling man, I’m monogamous although some affairs meanwhile roll into when I’m burning 🎇 🎆 , but I’m always back. Nevertheless I’m not ready to stand more infidelities of my watch.

We’ll see how performs with time, because during the honeymoon, about 18 months ago, it was between 6-9 sec and ended up like a nightmare losing hours by day. Almost a week in my wrist and this is how it renders the complete new caliber, presumably the weakest part of this babe. But such a curves, my God! 💋

Cross our fingers. 🤞


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## PeteVanF (Jan 6, 2014)

Triplets


----------



## TerraCheo (Aug 18, 2020)

TerraCheo said:


> It’s within Rolex tolerances -1,9 sec. Cool!


Well, the first week of live ended -0.2 seconds per day!

It's true that there are too wide variations from measurements, it isn't very constant, but I don't care at all if in the end, wearing it all the time, the different measurements are compensating each other to get a result like this. As long as it moves into the same minute both, the watch and the real time up or down, it won't be synchronize and I'll be really happy.


----------



## jahciple (Sep 3, 2019)

Here's my 213 with 149 strap.
















Sent from my SM-T970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## dognmoon (12 mo ago)

Kev161 said:


> View attachment 16476354


Totally awesome. Do you remember where you got that strap?


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

dognmoon said:


> Totally awesome. Do you remember where you got that strap?


Thanks! Yeah I just got it.
Elastic NATO Watch Strap Racing Stripes - Blue/Orange/Black


----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)

Still really enjoying my 213. It’s not much of a timekeeper, sometimes as much as 15 spd slow. That’s been a bit disappointing, but I went into the purchase with eyes wide open regarding that. That being said, everything else is a home run. Just the perfect-sized case, finishing level is great for the price, and the way the lugs/springbar are configured make this thing an absolute monster on straps of all kinds. It has filled my role of a weekend watch to perfection.


----------



## terrasur (Sep 29, 2017)

Kev161 said:


> View attachment 16468614


Beautiful shot. Love the strap too.


----------



## mosquitojoyride (Apr 5, 2019)

mgsooner said:


> Still really enjoying my 213. It’s not much of a timekeeper, sometimes as much as 15 spd slow. That’s been a bit disappointing, but I went into the purchase with eyes wide open regarding that. That being said, everything else is a home run. Just the perfect-sized case, finishing level is great for the price, and the way the lugs/springbar are configured make this thing an absolute monster on straps of all kinds. It has filled my role of a weekend watch to perfection.
> 
> View attachment 16485429


Agreed on the time keeping. Wonder if I can stick a miyota 9015/eta/some other movement in there?


----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)

mosquitojoyride said:


> Agreed on the time keeping. Wonder if I can stick a miyota 9015/eta/some other movement in there?


Anecdotally, I owned two watches with 6R15s prior to this 6R35 and they both performed better than the 35 - one of them dramatically so. This being a rotation piece for me it doesn’t really bother me that much and as I said I love everything else about the watch. However - Seiko really probably needs to deliver better performance than this if they want to play at this ~1K~ price point.


----------



## terrasur (Sep 29, 2017)

mosquitojoyride said:


> Agreed on the time keeping. Wonder if I can stick a miyota 9015/eta/some other movement in there?


You're can just look into getting the movement regulated which should improve the time keeping performance, potentially by quite a lot. I don't think they are regulated out of the box which is the main reason for the wide tolerances.


----------



## mosquitojoyride (Apr 5, 2019)

terrasur said:


> You're can just look into getting the movement regulated which should improve the time keeping performance, potentially by quite a lot. I don't think they are regulated out of the box which is the main reason for the wide tolerances.


I don’t really understand it but I read that the movement isn’t consistent and regulation is therefore pointless? Vs other movements that are consistent and when regulated stays that way?


----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)

mosquitojoyride said:


> I don’t really understand it but I read that the movement isn’t consistent and regulation is therefore pointless? Vs other movements that are consistent and when regulated stays that way?


What I’ve always seen said is that these lower and mid-tier Seiko movements are quite susceptible to shock and thus you can have the movement regulated only for it to be knocked right back out of regulation shortly thereafter.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

terrasur said:


> Beautiful shot. Love the strap too.


Thanks!


----------



## EEalexgawrys (Jul 10, 2020)

The new Save The Ocean model looks fantastic...


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

EEalexgawrys said:


> The new Save The Ocean model looks fantastic...


Hard thumbs down here 
looks like some plastic melted…
but maybe it will look better in real life.

The ocean might be better off if we just donated the money directly…


----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)

Dial looks pretty cool! Also kinda looks like the date wheel is off center on all three of these watches. 🤦‍♂️


__
http://instagr.am/p/Ca3xzd6MaCl/


----------



## terrasur (Sep 29, 2017)

mgsooner said:


> Dial looks pretty cool! Also kinda looks like the date wheel is off center on all three of these watches. 🤦‍♂️
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Ca3xzd6MaCl/


Could just be they left a space for the 2nd digit when you get to 10+?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mgsooner said:


> Dial looks pretty cool! Also kinda looks like the date wheel is off center on all three of these watches.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Ca3xzd6MaCl/


That’s so the 3 o’clock lume indice can better illuminate the date whilst you are under water or desk diving.


----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)

terrasur said:


> Could just be they left a space for the 2nd digit when you get to 10+?


Well I can tell you for a fact that single digit dates on my 213 do not look like that. Could just be the angle of the photos or the fact that these watches are likely just media samples.


----------



## VoyTirando (Jan 26, 2019)

I recently traded for an SPB147J1, and it’s awesome. Keeps time as well as my Rolex and Omega (within 5 seconds/day!). It’s elegant and sturdy and etc. But it’s annoying: I’ve been wearing the watch for a month, mixed into the small rotation and not needing to reset anything or fiddle with the time because the excellent power reserve kept it “charged up.” But a few days after the turn of the month I got around to getting the date caught up to March, and I realized when glancing at it at midnight that the hour hand is off by 7 minutes; i.e. the hour hand doesn’t line up with the 12 until the minute hand is at approx 7 mins past the hour. Looking back at the pics from the person I traded with, I see the issue evident there, too, and in fact I’m sure he didn’t notice the issue either (he’d worn it for a half hour before putting it away). And he’s too great a guy to not disclose something like this.

Annoying Seiko QC. Grumble grumble. It’s under warranty, sure, and I could send it it, but that seems like asking for trouble. I was thinking of one of two things: 1) leaving it be, which will be hard because of the OCD, and 2) taking it somewhere quick in NYC to have this quickly sorted for cheap. Can anyone recommend someone to do this? I normally send my watches to Frank at Time Zone in CA, but this doesn’t warrant a cross-country trip….

Thanks all!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

SPB149, 147


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

VoyTirando said:


> I recently traded for an SPB147J1, and it’s awesome. Keeps time as well as my Rolex and Omega (within 5 seconds/day!). It’s elegant and sturdy and etc. But it’s annoying: I’ve been wearing the watch for a month, mixed into the small rotation and not needing to reset anything or fiddle with the time because the excellent power reserve kept it “charged up.” But a few days after the turn of the month I got around to getting the date caught up to March, and I realized when glancing at it at midnight that the hour hand is off by 7 minutes; i.e. the hour hand doesn’t line up with the 12 until the minute hand is at approx 7 mins past the hour. Looking back at the pics from the person I traded with, I see the issue evident there, too, and in fact I’m sure he didn’t notice the issue either (he’d worn it for a half hour before putting it away). And he’s too great a guy to not disclose something like this.
> 
> Annoying Seiko QC. Grumble grumble. It’s under warranty, sure, and I could send it it, but that seems like asking for trouble. I was thinking of one of two things: 1) leaving it be, which will be hard because of the OCD, and 2) taking it somewhere quick in NYC to have this quickly sorted for cheap. Can anyone recommend someone to do this? I normally send my watches to Frank at Time Zone in CA, but this doesn’t warrant a cross-country trip….
> 
> Thanks all!


I once took an SKX somewhere cheap.. Never again. Learn to live with it, I say. I used to sweat such small issues with Seiko, but there’s then no point buying any - you’ll always find issues when searching for them!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBDC153/SPB253


----------



## LayeredTrout (Feb 27, 2020)

Anyone order the new US bracelet? Curious on how it looks…









z199 Bracelet (SPB14x 62MAS Reissue)


Uncle's notes: Without question the Z199 solid link bracelet was the best bracelet Seiko ever produced. It originally came on their 7548 Quartz diver, and if you can find one today, buy it! They often sell in excess of $300. I decided to make my own version, holding to the specs as closely as...




www.uncleseiko.com


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Hope this qualifies


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

LayeredTrout said:


> Anyone order the new US bracelet? Curious on how it looks…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mine is coming in tomorrow. I can share some photos then


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)

kriiiss said:


> mine is coming in tomorrow. I can share some photos then


Please do! Need an aftermarket bracelet for my SPB147...


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

When I had the 147, I tried this type of bracelet on it. Pretty comfortable but added weight.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

gshock626 said:


> SBDC153/SPB253


There's something about pvd watches in photos that look awesome. So sinister.


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Got some quick pics for you. I did have trouble fitting the endlinks with the supplied spring bars so I used springbars that had a thinner tip and thankfully it fit without any modifications to the endlinks. I also had this problem with my skx z199 from US as well. I am not a bracelet person myself but I had to give it a try because the SPB14x is my favorite watch right now! I can't really tell a difference between the diashield and the bracelet unless I am really looking for it. If you are on the fence I say go for it!


http://imgur.com/a/4ICxxag


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

That looks fantastic.


----------



## LayeredTrout (Feb 27, 2020)

Nice, thanks!

Would you say it has a more jangly feel? Or is it pretty solid with the SELs?


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

slight jangle but the solid endlinks are well.......solid haha


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

gshock626 said:


> SBDC153/SPB253
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That watch just does not suit a brown strap…
IMHO


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

redhed18 said:


> That watch just does not suit a brown strap…
> IMHO


Luckily I don’t share that opinion. Neither does Seiko 



















I do have an orange tropic strap on order flying across the pond at the moment.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

gshock626 said:


> I do have an orange tropic strap on order flying across the pond at the moment.


Now that's going to be the dog's bollocks


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Just got the new uncle seiko bracelet in. Will try that out asap.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

Still such a shame they ruined a perfect dial with the lume pip at 3 nonsense. I really wanted to get one of the new releases because I love my SPB143.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

The lume pip at 3 o’clock isn’t even noticeable once you own and wear the watch. Such an overblown issue. This is like all the whiners constantly complaining about the Prospex logo.


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

mi6_ said:


> The lume pip at 3 o’clock isn’t even noticeable once you own and wear the watch. Such an overblown issue. This is like all the whiners constantly complaining about the Prospex logo.


I mean I noticed it with my SPB213, which is why I sold it. Although I confess it's probably a me problem, I am a designer and photographer in my day-to-day life so noticing details is kinda ingrained in my natural way of looking at things. So the asymmetry and "afterthought" nature of the fix really sticks out like a sore thumb. I do however really like the prospex logo!


----------



## kjoken (Aug 30, 2019)

coconutpolygon said:


> I mean I noticed it with my SPB213, which is why I sold it. Although I confess it's probably a me problem, I am a designer and photographer in my day-to-day life so noticing details is kinda ingrained in my natural way of looking at things. So the asymmetry and "afterthought" nature of the fix really sticks out like a sore thumb. I do however really like the prospex logo!


As a designer myself, 100% agree on this. Some might say its a curse lol


----------



## leapinglizard (Sep 19, 2020)

coconutpolygon said:


> I mean I noticed it with my SPB213, which is why I sold it. Although I confess it's probably a me problem, I am a designer and photographer in my day-to-day life so noticing details is kinda ingrained in my natural way of looking at things. So the asymmetry and "afterthought" nature of the fix really sticks out like a sore thumb. I do however really like the prospex logo!


I'm also a designer and I don't give a ****. If it wasn't there people would cry that it's not a real diver and Seiko is cutting corners. Actually go on a night dive and get back to me when you see how vital lume actually is


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

leapinglizard said:


> I'm also a designer and I don't give a ****. If it wasn't there people would cry that it's not a real diver and Seiko is cutting corners. Actually go on a night dive and get back to me when you see how vital lume actually is


Who would complain it's not a real diver? A lot of Seiko divers and other dive watches (sub date e.g.) have date complications without a lume pip there. I would have just been happy if they removed the date and had a full lume pip at 3 o clock, or offered it as a variant. Anyway it doesn't matter since this has been discussed to death here probably 😂 I'll leave it alone.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Here are some quick shots of the uncle seiko. First thoughts, color is a bit closer than strapcode to the Diashield but by no means a match. Quality also seems on par with strapcode. Clasp on this one is secure but stiff. It's got 7 micro-adjust spots on the clasp. I think it gives it a more vintage ish.. Look. Not sure I prefer it over oyster but that's just personal preference. As of now if u like the look, no reason not to recommend.






























Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

JLS36 said:


> Here are some quick shots of the uncle seiko. First thoughts, color is a bit closer than strapcode to the Diashield but by no means a match. Quality also seems on par with strapcode. Clasp on this one is secure but stiff. It's got 7 micro-adjust spots on the clasp. I think it gives it a more vintage ish.. Look. Not sure I prefer it over oyster but that's just personal preference. As of now if u like the look, no reason not to recommend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you have any trouble using the supplied springbars? I couldnt fit the endlinks with them.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

jpisare said:


>


What brand is the Tropic-style strap? It looks great!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

kriiiss said:


> Did you have any trouble using the supplied springbars? I couldnt fit the endlinks with them.


Zero was a breeze. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

schumway said:


> What brand is the Tropic-style strap? It looks great!


Thank you! Wolbrook, and they are absolutely fantastic. I have 4 different colors. Such good straps.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

redhed18 said:


> Now that's going to be the dog's bollocks


Better?


----------



## Aquatap (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi,

Mine went diving this weekend, despite its hideous lume at 3 and this monstruous Prospex logo, i love it ....


----------



## Aquatap (Apr 20, 2012)

and we met this guy....


----------



## terrasur (Sep 29, 2017)

mi6_ said:


> The lume pip at 3 o’clock isn’t even noticeable once you own and wear the watch. Such an overblown issue. This is like all the whiners constantly complaining about the Prospex logo.


Agree. I went to look at a 147 at the local Seiko boutique in Sydney (no lume pip) but ended up finding a nice discount through an upscale dept store who didn't even put the model number on the product listing. It came with the lume pip on 3 (which I knew I didn't want) and I considered sending it back and going for the boutique one at full price, but after about 5 minutes seeing it in the metal I changed my mind. It doesn't feel like it unbalances the dial at all. In fact the extra bit of shiny metal adds a bit of balance because of how the rest of the dial really catches the light. Maybe in 20 years the sans pip ones will be more sought after, but I'm pretty happy with it right now.


----------



## terrasur (Sep 29, 2017)

kriiiss said:


> Got some quick pics for you. I did have trouble fitting the endlinks with the supplied spring bars so I used springbars that had a thinner tip and thankfully it fit without any modifications to the endlinks. I also had this problem with my skx z199 from US as well. I am not a bracelet person myself but I had to give it a try because the SPB14x is my favorite watch right now! I can't really tell a difference between the diashield and the bracelet unless I am really looking for it. If you are on the fence I say go for it!
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/4ICxxag


The skin diver case shape really doesn't lend itself to solid-link bracelets IMHO, but that does look better than the stock one to my eyes.


----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)

How the end links should look. My opinion.


----------



## mosquitojoyride (Apr 5, 2019)

On fkm waffle rubber from Ali express. I like this more than the other waffle strap as this is thinner and therefore more comfortable and looks better on wrist.


----------



## supplice4 (11 mo ago)

kriiiss said:


> Did you have any trouble using the supplied springbars? I couldnt fit the endlinks with them.


I just got my UncSeiko bracelet but having problems using the supplied fat spring bars. I ended up having to use the standard small tipped spring bars but thicker outer diameter or fat tip spring bar with thinner outer diameter to fit them.


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

supplice4 said:


> I just got my UncSeiko bracelet but having problems using the supplied fat spring bars. I ended up having to use the standard small tipped spring bars but thicker outer diameter or fat tip spring bar with thinner outer diameter to fit them.


Thought I was the only one! Email uncle seiko and he will mail you an extra pair of thin tipped springbars.


----------



## supplice4 (11 mo ago)

kriiiss said:


> Thought I was the only one! Email uncle seiko and he will mail you an extra pair of thin tipped springbars.


He actually sent mine with both the regular fat spring bars and the thin/normal-tipped fat spring bars. What I'm worried is if using the thin-tipped bars would wear out the lug holes on the case.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Well after a week with the uncle seiko bracelet I'm switching back to the strapcode oyster. Some part of the choice is personalized style preferences. The second is the clasp, it just feels cheap and underwhelming on the uncle seiko. Would be OK if it were a bit cheaper but for $100 I feel a better clasp is warranted especially when benchmarked against the strapcode. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## supplice4 (11 mo ago)

JLS36 said:


> Well after a week with the uncle seiko bracelet I'm switching back to the strapcode oyster. Some part of the choice is personalized style preferences. The second is the clasp, it just feels cheap and underwhelming on the uncle seiko. Would be OK if it were a bit cheaper but for $100 I feel a better clasp is warranted especially when benchmarked against the strapcode.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I agree that the weakest part of the Uncle Seiko is the clasp but we have to keep in mind he's trying to stay true to the original Z199 design. Also, Uncle Seiko has female end-links instead of the male end-links on the StrapCode.

Ultimately, it's all dependent on what look you're trying to go with. I feel like the the polish of the StrapCode gives it a more blingy look and while the brushing of the Uncle Seiko is more toned down and blends in better. 

Despite all that, I am still trying to replace the clasp on the Uncle Seiko, so if anyone has a good recommendation for a 16mm clasp with some sort of quick adjust system please let me know!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

supplice4 said:


> I agree that the weakest part of the Uncle Seiko is the clasp but we have to keep in mind he's trying to stay true to the original Z199 design. Also, Uncle Seiko has female end-links instead of the male end-links on the StrapCode.
> 
> Ultimately, it's all dependent on what look you're trying to go with. I feel like the the polish of the StrapCode gives it a more blingy look and while the brushing of the Uncle Seiko is more toned down and blends in better.
> 
> Despite all that, I am still trying to replace the clasp on the Uncle Seiko, so if anyone has a good recommendation for a 16mm clasp with some sort of quick adjust system please let me know!


True to design is good, and female end links are always better than male, but the clasp feels stamped, thin and cheap, outside of the clasp the rest is all good. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Something a little special from Erika…



















The 149 is limited but very subtle in design, and I felt this strap was really in line with that.

Expensive yes …
However nobody sees it except for the wearer.
It’s a treat to do a reverse wrist roll... 🔃


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

redhed18 said:


> Something a little special from Erika…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! 

That’s awesome!


----------



## supplice4 (11 mo ago)

kriiiss said:


> Thought I was the only one! Email uncle seiko and he will mail you an extra pair of thin tipped springbars.


Just thought I'd let you know that I was able to get the regular fat spring bars in with UnSeiko bracelet but it took quite a lot of finessing and more force than many people would be okay with.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

supplice4 said:


> Just thought I'd let you know that I was able to get the regular fat spring bars in with UnSeiko bracelet but it took quite a lot of finessing and more force than many people would be okay with.


Same here but I gave up and thankfully thin tipped springbars worked


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puma Cat (Jun 17, 2015)

I've had my SPB143 for about 4 months now; actually it's a JDM, SBDC-101. it's been one of my faves, and it's been difficult to take it off to wear other pieces in my collection (I'm a big Sinn fan, FWIW). Just a quick "lifestyle" test shot...shot with my Fujifilm X-H1, 60mm Macro, and a coupla speedlites lighting up a Giottos tabletop studio "softbox". Shown on a Worn & Wound Sage ADPT strap on a wooden "art board". 

Overall, just a wonderful watch, and love the way the dial plays with light. I tend it wear it almost exclusively on NATOs, and my faves of late have been the Ribbed NATOs from Cheapest NATOs. Cheers.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

On Hirsch Pure


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

LayeredTrout said:


> Anyone order the new US bracelet? Curious on how it looks…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, really considering picking this up myself.


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

Puma Cat said:


> I've had my SPB143 for about 4 months now; actually it's a JDM, SBDC-101. it's been one of my faves, and it's been difficult to take it off to wear other pieces in my collection (I'm a big Sinn fan, FWIW). Just a quick "lifestyle" test shot...shot with my Fujifilm X-H1, 60mm Macro, and a coupla speedlites lighting up a Giottos tabletop studio "softbox". Shown on a Worn & Wound Sage ADPT strap on a wooden "art board".
> 
> Overall, just a wonderful watch, and love the way the dial plays with light. I tend it wear it almost exclusively on NATOs, and my faves of late have been the Ribbed NATOs from Cheapest NATOs. Cheers.
> 
> View attachment 16545740


That nato looks great, gonna pick one up and try it out. I've mostly had mine on the bracelet or the OEM rubber strap but nato could be fun!

took this one yesterday, this watch still punches way above its weight.


----------



## hymie.lipschitz (10 mo ago)

coconutpolygon said:


> That nato looks great, gonna pick one up and try it out. I've mostly had mine on the bracelet or the OEM rubber strap but nato could be fun!
> 
> took this one yesterday, this watch still punches way above its weight.
> View attachment 16546997



Sharp shot! Thanks for sharing. What a beauty

Cheers


----------



## Threlpappy (Aug 9, 2018)

Puma Cat said:


> I've had my SPB143 for about 4 months now; actually it's a JDM, SBDC-101. it's been one of my faves, and it's been difficult to take it off to wear other pieces in my collection (I'm a big Sinn fan, FWIW). Just a quick "lifestyle" test shot...shot with my Fujifilm X-H1, 60mm Macro, and a coupla speedlites lighting up a Giottos tabletop studio "softbox". Shown on a Worn & Wound Sage ADPT strap on a wooden "art board".
> 
> Overall, just a wonderful watch, and love the way the dial plays with light. I tend it wear it almost exclusively on NATOs, and my faves of late have been the Ribbed NATOs from Cheapest NATOs. Cheers.
> 
> View attachment 16545740


Which nato is that on? Looks great


----------



## Threlpappy (Aug 9, 2018)

Disco240 said:


> How the end links should look. My opinion.
> View attachment 16516620


Nah, the end links are one of my favorite parts of this series


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Thought the 143 was too monochromatic and was thinking to shift it… but then I tried this!!!

Recommend these Wolbrook tropic straps… they whip the pants off the Tropic brand, mostly due to how the rubber end near the watch is rounded. The Tropic brand have a sharp square edge that looks ridiculous on a small wrist…


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Looks great! Same combo I like to rock as well. And yeah, Wolbrook tropics are the best!


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Thinking about swapping out my 143 for a 147. I had a bb58 gilt but just swapped that one for the blue so thinking id like to try the gilt spb. I have 2 other black dial watches in rotation already.


----------



## Puma Cat (Jun 17, 2015)

hymie.lipschitz said:


> Sharp shot! Thanks for sharing. What a beauty
> 
> Cheers


Thank you. Yes, it's a lovely watch; wearing it now.


----------



## Puma Cat (Jun 17, 2015)

Threlpappy said:


> Which nato is that on? Looks great


It's the Worn & Wound ADPT strap in Sage. They're nice straps but prone to fraying at the tip. If you get one, I recommend flame-sealling the edges of the tip to prevent fraying. Lately I've been wearing it on the Cheapest NATOs Ribbed NATOs, which I actually prefer, as they are more durable. And, about 1/6th the cost.


----------



## Puma Cat (Jun 17, 2015)

coconutpolygon said:


> That nato looks great, gonna pick one up and try it out. I've mostly had mine on the bracelet or the OEM rubber strap but nato could be fun!
> 
> took this one yesterday, this watch still punches way above its weight.
> View attachment 16546997


Yes, mine came with the OEM bracelet, and I've worn it on that, as well as some leather straps, but I just find I really prefer it on NATOs. My favorites of late are the ribbed NATOs from Cheapest NATOs.


----------



## Puma Cat (Jun 17, 2015)

Here's a "lifestyle shot" of my SPB143J, aka SBDC-101, on it's British Racing Green ribbed NATO from Cheapest NATOs. Taken while out on my ride on the road bicycle yesterday.


----------



## hymie.lipschitz (10 mo ago)

Puma Cat said:


> Here's a "lifestyle shot" of my SPB143J, aka SBDC-101, on it's British Racing Green ribbed NATO from Cheapest NATOs. Taken while out of my ride on the road bicycle yesterday.
> View attachment 16551022


Nice one! Gotta try those ribbed ones out.

Cheers


----------



## Puma Cat (Jun 17, 2015)

hymie.lipschitz said:


> Nice one! Gotta try those ribbed ones out.
> 
> Cheers


They're great and also very durable. My faves so far.


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

hymie.lipschitz said:


> Nice one! Gotta try those ribbed ones out.
> 
> Cheers


Well if no on else is going to do it


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)

What's the usual/fair price for an OEM bracelet? 200USD? Thanks in advance!


----------



## hymie.lipschitz (10 mo ago)

FDY789 said:


> What's the usual/fair price for an OEM bracelet? 200USD? Thanks in advance!


These are pretty steep... around 200USDish seems to be a common marketprice at the moment..

Here is one going for 188 USD ORIGINAL BRACELET FOR CAPTAIN WILLARD TURTLE SBDC109 111 SPB151 SPB153 M197113H0 | eBay

Cheers


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)

hymie.lipschitz said:


> These are pretty steep... around 200USDish seems to be a common marketprice at the moment..
> 
> Here is one going for 188 USD ORIGINAL BRACELET FOR CAPTAIN WILLARD TURTLE SBDC109 111 SPB151 SPB153 M197113H0 | eBay
> 
> Cheers


Yeah I found one on ebay for around that price, contemplating if I should just go with the Strapcode route...


----------



## hymie.lipschitz (10 mo ago)

FDY789 said:


> Yeah I found one on ebay for around that price, contemplating if I should just go with the Strapcode route...


Strapcode are IMHO good quality-wise, they tend to wear quite heavy and they lack some sorta soul so to speak.
Uncleseiko's Z199 might also be worth a consideration.


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)

hymie.lipschitz said:


> Strapcode are IMHO good quality-wise, they tend to wear quite heavy and they lack some sorta soul so to speak.
> Uncleseiko's Z199 might also be worth a consideration.


I've got a few Strapcodes yeah, I'm just worried that the Strapcode one wont have the same color as it doesn't have DiaShield. I'm trying to negotiate with an ebay seller for an OEM bracelet, if we don't agree to a price I'll just get a Strapcode Oyster as I don't really like how the Z199s look.


----------



## Puma Cat (Jun 17, 2015)

FDY789 said:


> Yeah I found one on ebay for around that price, contemplating if I should just go with the Strapcode route...


Go the Strapcode route...trust me on this. The OEM Seiko bracelet has got nothing on the Srapcode other than the name. Personally, I never wear my SPB on its bracelet, it's always on one of those ribbed NATOs from Cheapest NATOs. Right now, it's on the MN Ribbed NATO with the red stripe. This watch is so versatile its just nuts...works with ANYTHING. A lot like the Sinn 556-series in that respect.


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)

Puma Cat said:


> Go the Strapcode route...trust me on this. The OEM Seiko bracelet has got nothing on the Srapcode other than the name. Personally, I never wear my SPB on its bracelet, it's always on one of those ribbed NATOs from Cheapest NATOs. Right now, it's on the MN Ribbed NATO with the red stripe. This watch is so versatile its just nuts...works with ANYTHING. A lot like the Sinn 556-series in that respect.


Yeah but I want the DiaShield in this case, I usually go the Strapcode route as I like how solid their bracelets are. If the seller won't accept my offer, I'll get the Strapcode or hell I just might get an SPB143 to have the bracelet for my 147 and have the 143 on a nato lmao I'm addicted.


----------



## hymie.lipschitz (10 mo ago)

Puma Cat said:


> …Right now, it's on the MN Ribbed NATO with the red stripe. …


Pics or it never happened!


----------



## Puma Cat (Jun 17, 2015)

hymie.lipschitz said:


> Pics or it never happened!


Ha ha! Okay, I'll put something up when I finish watch the recording of the F1 race at Melbourne....cheers.


----------



## Puma Cat (Jun 17, 2015)

Okay...a shot of the SPB143 on the MN ribbed NATO from Cheapest NATOs.


----------



## hymie.lipschitz (10 mo ago)

Puma Cat said:


> Okay...a shot of the SPB143 on the MN ribbed NATO from Cheapest NATOs.
> 
> View attachment 16556596


Thanks for sharing. I agree, this looks sharp. Might copy this look.

Cheers


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

FDY789 said:


> Yeah but I want the DiaShield in this case, I usually go the Strapcode route as I like how solid their bracelets are. If the seller won't accept my offer, I'll get the Strapcode or hell I just might get an SPB143 to have the bracelet for my 147 and have the 143 on a nato lmao I'm addicted.


I own the OEM Seiko, Strapcode, and Uncle Seiko z199 bracelets. IMHO the OEM Seiko bracelet is not worth acquiring because the endlinks plainly do not fit the case. My favorite combination thus far is the Strapcode bracelet with a MM300 titanium clasp (link) which saves weight and offers on the fly adjustment. Do the coatings and metal colors match? No not really. But that is soon forgotten after wearing the watch. The Uncle Seiko z199 would be perfect if they would have engineered a better clasp with push button closure and not the hard to operate pressure fit clasp as others have mentioned.


----------



## Puma Cat (Jun 17, 2015)

pixel_pusher said:


> I own the OEM Seiko, Strapcode, and Uncle Seiko z199 bracelets. IMHO the OEM Seiko bracelet is not worth acquiring because the endlinks plainly do not fit the case. My favorite combination thus far is the Strapcode bracelet with a MM300 titanium clasp (link) which saves weight and offers on the fly adjustment. Do the coatings and metal colors match? No not really. But that is soon forgotten after wearing the watch. The Uncle Seiko z199 would be perfect if they would have engineered a better clasp with push button closure and not the hard to operate pressure fit clasp as others have mentioned.


I agree, the endlinks on the OEM Seiko bracelet do not fit well at all. One of the reasons I hardly ever wear it on the bracelet. The watch is small enough and light enough at 40mm that it wears nicely on NATOs. It looks terrific on the British Racing Green ribbed NATO from Cheapest NATOs.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

I have mine on the sbdc051 bracelet. Endlink fitment is better, it's slightly thinner, and also still has diashield.

I just need to get a mm300 clasp and I'll be all set.


----------



## hymie.lipschitz (10 mo ago)

ryan850 said:


> I have mine on the sbdc051 bracelet. Endlink fitment is better, it's slightly thinner, and also still has diashield.
> 
> I just need to get a mm300 clasp and I'll be all set.


Interesting. Do you have a photo of that combo?


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

coconutpolygon said:


> View attachment 16560765


Classic & pure. Maybe boring for some but this is my most favorite configuration that will stand the test of time.


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

KoolKat said:


> Classic & pure. Maybe boring for some but this is my most favorite configuration that will stand the test of time.


If using connotations like "classic and pure" I would argue that a tropic rubber strap is the answer based on the original.


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

KoolKat said:


> Classic & pure. Maybe boring for some but this is my most favorite configuration that will stand the test of time.


Agreed. I just need to figure out why mine is now running -25 spd out of nowhere ☹


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

hymie.lipschitz said:


> Interesting. Do you have a photo of that combo?


This is the best picture I have atm. It's almost exactly the same. Middle links are slightly skinnier and the thickness is slightly less. Color is spot on.


----------



## hymie.lipschitz (10 mo ago)

ryan850 said:


> This is the best picture I have atm. It's almost exactly the same. Middle links are slightly skinnier and the thickness is slightly less. Color is spot on.


Thanks man! Looks promising. Are the polished sides of the middlelink not too shiny for the SPB143?

Nice collection you have there, also!


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

hymie.lipschitz said:


> Thanks man! Looks promising. Are the polished sides of the middlelink not too shiny for the SPB143?
> 
> Nice collection you have there, also!


There is no polishing on the links.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

coconutpolygon said:


> Agreed. I just need to figure out why mine is now running -25 spd out of nowhere ☹


I had a similar issue, except mine was running about +25 spd going the other way! I took it into Seiko SC and they fixed it for me under warranty. It is now running about +8 spd, still not great but I will settle for now.


----------



## slogoat (Feb 2, 2011)

spb vs mm300


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

KoolKat said:


> I had a similar issue, except mine was running about +25 spd going the other way! I took it into Seiko SC and they fixed it for me under warranty. It is now running about +8 spd, still not great but I will settle for now.


These movements are so random. My SPB259 has been running +1 for 5-6 months now (which is amazing). But my SPB213 and SPB143 have been varying wildly with the 143 last going from +9 to now -25 lol. I'll see if I can get it looked at.


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

For other Uncle Seiko z199 owners, it may be worth emailing like I did about *creating an upgraded milled push button clasp* to stuff the ballot. This was my response from an inquiry today:


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

The SBDC101 is my first watch purchase in 3 years. Pretty happy with it so far.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

Mediocre said:


> View attachment 16577444


That looks great! What's the strap?


----------



## Jake31 (Nov 1, 2015)

Oyster Bracelet (SPB14x 62MAS Reissue)


Uncle's notes: Do you love the 62MAS reissue but hate the bracelet? The new SPB14x Oyster from your favorite Uncle will fix that. Sleek and slender and without those ugly male end links. What's included: One bracelet, one pair of end-links, two pairs of 2.5mm spring bars (one set with custom...




www.uncleseiko.com





Uncle Seiko oyster. This is going to be a game changer, it looks like the perfect bracelet for that watch!


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

Jake31 said:


> Oyster Bracelet (SPB14x 62MAS Reissue)
> 
> 
> Uncle's notes: Do you love the 62MAS reissue but hate the bracelet? The new SPB14x Oyster from your favorite Uncle will fix that. Sleek and slender and without those ugly male end links. What's included: One bracelet, one pair of end-links, two pairs of 2.5mm spring bars (one set with custom...
> ...


Thanks for the post! Ordered and hoping I'll be able to sell off my Strapcode and US z199 bracelets soon.


----------



## Jake31 (Nov 1, 2015)

Feel free to show us some pics when you have the bracelet!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

schumway said:


> That looks great! What's the strap?


Thanks! Artem sail cloth


----------



## LayeredTrout (Feb 27, 2020)

Jake31 said:


> Oyster Bracelet (SPB14x 62MAS Reissue)
> 
> 
> Uncle's notes: Do you love the 62MAS reissue but hate the bracelet? The new SPB14x Oyster from your favorite Uncle will fix that. Sleek and slender and without those ugly male end links. What's included: One bracelet, one pair of end-links, two pairs of 2.5mm spring bars (one set with custom...
> ...


Wow, this is huge IMO. Tapers down to 16 as well…ordered, we’ll see how it works!


----------



## Jake31 (Nov 1, 2015)

LayeredTrout said:


> Wow, this is huge IMO. Tapers down to 16 as well…ordered, we’ll see how it works!


Definitely huge. I was not sure about the SPB14x so far because I didn't see any bracelet option I liked, now im clearly getting one. 
I thought the z199 looked kinda off around the endlink area, this oyster look OEM.

For those who don't know, it's a very limited run but there are more to come.


----------



## Cohfindex (Jul 24, 2017)

LOVE my 239, especially on the US199, and now you tell me I’m gonna have to drop another Benjamin and get the awesome tapered oyster too!?😬😬


----------



## supplice4 (11 mo ago)

pixel_pusher said:


> For other Uncle Seiko z199 owners, it may be worth emailing like I did about *creating an upgraded milled push button clasp* to stuff the ballot. This was my response from an inquiry today:
> View attachment 16567819


I would like a ratcheting/on-the-fly adjustible clasp too while we're at it. Really hard to find one in 16mm.


----------



## Cohfindex (Jul 24, 2017)

supplice4 said:


> I would like a ratcheting/on-the-fly adjustible clasp too while we're at it. Really hard to find one in 16mm.


This x’s 1000! I live in the humid southern US, and my Pelagos clasp has me spoiled.


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

supplice4 said:


> I would like a ratcheting/on-the-fly adjustible clasp too while we're at it. Really hard to find one in 16mm.


Do you know any in 18mm or 20mm?


----------



## supplice4 (11 mo ago)

schumway said:


> Do you know any in 18mm or 20mm?


There's this 20mm Super-O Boyer Watch Band compatible with Seiko SPB143 63Mas 40.5mm, 316L Stainless Steel Brushed Wetsuit Ratchet Buckle


----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)

SBDC139 / SPB213 on Forstner Komfit Wide
This combo looks cool to me


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

supplice4 said:


> I would like a ratcheting/on-the-fly adjustible clasp too while we're at it. Really hard to find one in 16mm.


You are free to contact Uncle Seiko with that request. However since the Uncle Seiko bracelet lineup currently features zero on-the-fly ratcheting adjustments I don't think it's going to be your answer. I have found that either the OEM bracelet or the Strapcode oyster bracelet with the clasp from a MM300 to be the best solution currently.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

supplice4 said:


> I would like a ratcheting/on-the-fly adjustible clasp too while we're at it. Really hard to find one in 16mm.


Totally. I have an Uncle Seiko setup on my 6309 with the MM300 clasp, but something in 16mm would be superb. I couldn't find anything out there unfortunately.


----------



## u34 (9 mo ago)

gshock626 said:


> SBDC153/SPB253


Is this an original Seiko strap? I see the Seiko's buckle! Love it!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

u34 said:


> Is this an original Seiko strap? I see the Seiko's buckle! Love it!


Thanks! No. It’s a tropic strap from Zuludiver. I just threw the buckle on it


----------



## LayeredTrout (Feb 27, 2020)

Got my new US bracelet in yesterday. I think it looks great and is exactly what I wanted for this watch in that department.

The clasp is not great, and only 3 micro adjust. Since the links are larger, I am in between and really need one more hole to be able to adjust the way I want. So it’s either slightly too big or slightly too small for me. May be on the lookout for a clasp I can change out. Still, think it’s easily worth the $99 and when it’s on a bracelet, it will be this one.

Btw, I found that the OEM Seiko spring bars offer a tighter fit and less rattling than the US provided ones.


----------



## u34 (9 mo ago)

gshock626 said:


> Thanks! No. It’s a tropic strap from Zuludiver. I just threw the buckle on it


Super!! It really looks better with the tropic strap in this beautiful color! <3


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Haven't worn this for a while. Too many watches. But if I was forced to sell all but one, this is probably the one I would keep.
There aren't that many watches that can actually go from beach to boardroom, but I reckon this can do it with ease.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

LayeredTrout said:


> Got my new US bracelet in yesterday. I think it looks great and is exactly what I wanted for this watch in that department.
> 
> The clasp is not great, and only 3 micro adjust. Since the links are larger, I am in between and really need one more hole to be able to adjust the way I want. So it’s either slightly too big or slightly too small for me. May be on the lookout for a clasp I can change out. Still, think it’s easily worth the $99 and when it’s on a bracelet, it will be this one.
> 
> Btw, I found that the OEM Seiko spring bars offer a tighter fit and less rattling than the US provided ones.


Pics??


----------



## LayeredTrout (Feb 27, 2020)

Yep, meant to include some.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Jake31 said:


> Oyster Bracelet (SPB14x 62MAS Reissue)
> 
> 
> Uncle's notes: Do you love the 62MAS reissue but hate the bracelet? The new SPB14x Oyster from your favorite Uncle will fix that. Sleek and slender and without those ugly male end links. What's included: One bracelet, one pair of end-links, two pairs of 2.5mm spring bars (one set with custom...
> ...


Holy **** female end links?! Instant buy. Thanks for the share.


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

For anyone that wanted to see all the current 62/63MAS bracelets side by side. The Uncle Seiko Oyster is much lighter and thinner than the Seiko OEM and Strapcode versions because of that tapper from 20mm to 16mm instead of 18mm. The clasp as mentioned by another member is better than the pressure clasp of the US z199 but could use more than three micro adjust slots. The female end-links and fitment beat the OEM Seiko and Strapcode versions so I would recommend this bracelet if you are in the market above the others.


----------



## LayeredTrout (Feb 27, 2020)

pixel_pusher said:


> View attachment 16589620
> 
> 
> For anyone that wanted to see all the current 62/63MAS bracelets side by side. The Uncle Seiko Oyster is much lighter and thinner than the Seiko OEM and Strapcode versions because of that tapper from 20mm to 16mm instead of 18mm. The clasp as mentioned by another member is better than the pressure clasp of the US z199 but could use more than three micro adjust slots. The female end-links and fitment beat the OEM Seiko and Strapcode versions so I would recommend this bracelet if you are in the market above the others.


Nice comparison! Looks like Strapcode makes a 16mm clasp with 5 micro adjusts that should work. May give it a go.


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

So after a full day I can say that the Uncle Seiko Oyster bracelet is comfortable and sized up for me with the watch weighs only 144g. While I was able to get a good fit, more micro adjust holes would have been optimal. For summer here in the Delta it's probably going on a tropic or Barton rubber strap. I found that the standard fat spring bars worked far better than the "fat-slim" ones, but both styles were provided with the bracelet. All in all worth the $100.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

This guy today
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackido (Dec 13, 2009)

pixel_pusher said:


> View attachment 16589620
> 
> 
> For anyone that wanted to see all the current 62/63MAS bracelets side by side. The Uncle Seiko Oyster is much lighter and thinner than the Seiko OEM and Strapcode versions because of that tapper from 20mm to 16mm instead of 18mm. The clasp as mentioned by another member is better than the pressure clasp of the US z199 but could use more than three micro adjust slots. The female end-links and fitment beat the OEM Seiko and Strapcode versions so I would recommend this bracelet if you are in the market above the others.


Thx much for the comparison. I have been pondering an alternate bracelet for my '143. May try the jubilee


----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker (Oct 12, 2016)

Trying to capture this lovely sheen the hands and markers give when the rest of the watch is kinda flooded with light is so hard

It’s such a subtle thing










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker (Oct 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

Disco240 said:


> How the end links should look. My opinion.
> View attachment 16516620


Do you know if that Armida A12 bracelet fits the SPB14X?


----------



## supplice4 (11 mo ago)

pixel_pusher said:


> View attachment 16589620
> 
> 
> For anyone that wanted to see all the current 62/63MAS bracelets side by side. The Uncle Seiko Oyster is much lighter and thinner than the Seiko OEM and Strapcode versions because of that tapper from 20mm to 16mm instead of 18mm. The clasp as mentioned by another member is better than the pressure clasp of the US z199 but could use more than three micro adjust slots. The female end-links and fitment beat the OEM Seiko and Strapcode versions so I would recommend this bracelet if you are in the market above the others.


Thanks for the great comparison!

I have a question about the strapcode bracelet. Do the endlinks add significantly in the total lug to lug distance? Or do they curve down enough to not matter? 

I'm heavily considering their ratcheting clasp version but I don't think my wrists have enough real estate to handle more lateral distance.


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

supplice4 said:


> Thanks for the great comparison!
> 
> I have a question about the strapcode bracelet. Do the endlinks add significantly in the total lug to lug distance? Or do they curve down enough to not matter?
> 
> I'm heavily considering their ratcheting clasp version but I don't think my wrists have enough real estate to handle more lateral distance.


Using calipers I measured: 

Uncle Seiko Oyster: 47mm lug to lug
Strapcode Oyster: 54mm lug to lug

Thus I would say they add exactly 7mm total.


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

LayeredTrout said:


> Nice comparison! Looks like Strapcode makes a 16mm clasp with 5 micro adjusts that should work. May give it a go.


Thank you! I was all set to order it until I saw that shipping was $15.00 making the clasp $42.99 and then it just didn't seem worth it. I'm going to bide my time and wait to see if someone doesn't create a ratcheting style 16mm clasp sooner or later.


----------



## LayeredTrout (Feb 27, 2020)

pixel_pusher said:


> Thank you! I was all set to order it until I saw that shipping was $15.00 making the clasp $42.99 and then it just didn't seem worth it. I'm going to bide my time and wait to see if someone doesn't create a ratcheting style 16mm clasp sooner or later.
> 
> View attachment 16593704


Yeah, I went ahead and took the plunge despite the shipping cost. I believe it is coming from Hong Kong.

I really like the bracelet but I think this is required for me to get the fit I would like.

Will let you know how it works when it comes in!


----------



## supplice4 (11 mo ago)

pixel_pusher said:


> Thank you! I was all set to order it until I saw that shipping was $15.00 making the clasp $42.99 and then it just didn't seem worth it. I'm going to bide my time and wait to see if someone doesn't create a ratcheting style 16mm clasp sooner or later.
> 
> View attachment 16593704


I was thinking if the US Oyster's middle link is 9mm, would it work with one of these third party 16mm Glide Lock clasps? They're meant for oyster style bracelets so it's possible.


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

supplice4 said:


> I was thinking if the US Oyster's middle link is 9mm, would it work with one of these third party 16mm Glide Lock clasps? They're meant for oyster style bracelets so it's possible.


That should work, I measured the following:


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

LayeredTrout said:


> Yeah, I went ahead and took the plunge despite the shipping cost. I believe it is coming from Hong Kong.
> 
> I really like the bracelet but I think this is required for me to get the fit I would like.
> 
> Will let you know how it works when it comes in!


I would be very curious on your review and if you think the total cost was worth it.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

pixel_pusher said:


> Using calipers I measured:
> 
> Uncle Seiko Oyster: 47mm lug to lug
> Strapcode Oyster: 54mm lug to lug
> ...


I haven't measured but on wrist I didn't notice any difference in how they wore. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

pixel_pusher said:


> Thank you! I was all set to order it until I saw that shipping was $15.00 making the clasp $42.99 and then it just didn't seem worth it. I'm going to bide my time and wait to see if someone doesn't create a ratcheting style 16mm clasp sooner or later.
> 
> View attachment 16593704


They sell on Amazon too. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## supplice4 (11 mo ago)

pixel_pusher said:


> That should work, I measured the following:
> View attachment 16594776


Wow thanks for the diagram! Just put in a order for both the clasp and the US Oyster so we'll see if they'll work out.


----------



## LayeredTrout (Feb 27, 2020)

JLS36 said:


> They sell on Amazon too.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I checked, but they only have their full bracelets not other parts.


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)

Looks like that new Uncle Seiko bracelet is the way to go.


----------



## LayeredTrout (Feb 27, 2020)

supplice4 said:


> Wow thanks for the diagram! Just put in a order for both the clasp and the US Oyster so we'll see if they'll work out.


Let us know how it works!


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

Oh man my SPB143 just stopped running today. No matter how much I wind it or whatever it just doesn't run. I've been wearing it all week, too . Time to send it to Seiko I guess...


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

coconutpolygon said:


> Oh man my SPB143 just stopped running today. No matter how much I wind it or whatever it just doesn't run. I've been wearing it all week, too . Time to send it to Seiko I guess... I got it from gnomon so I don't have a warranty. RIP


Good luck! Please let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Is this the first US bracelet that has proper screw in links?


----------



## supplice4 (11 mo ago)

Predictabilly said:


> Is this the first US bracelet that has proper screw in links?


both z199 and oyster US use screw ins.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker (Oct 12, 2016)

JohnM67 said:


> Haven't worn this for a while. Too many watches. But if I was forced to sell all but one, this is probably the one I would keep.
> There aren't that many watches that can actually go from beach to boardroom, but I reckon this can do it with ease.
> 
> View attachment 16586634


thats one of the best pictures of this model ive seen. captures the brushing and the polished facet on the case wall (its so damn hard to get both finishes on the case to show at once) good light to the bracelet and the flatness of the bezel insert and how it contrasts so well, you got the dial its texture and the way the hands and markers can softly shimmer thats also super hard to capture.


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

Got the US Oyster today, feels really nice! Unfortunately my SPB143's 6R35 needs to be replaced so I can't give it a proper test run yet. I've also got one of those clasps on the way so I'll post photos as soon as it's here.


----------



## supplice4 (11 mo ago)

LayeredTrout said:


> Let us know how it works!


So I got US Oyster in today. It will work with the Third Party Glidelock Clasp if I modify the screw from the third party clasp or if I find an appropriate screw.

US Screw on top, Clasp Screw on Bottom


















As seen from the pictures, everything fits except for the screws.The clasp screw's center portion is too thick to go through the holes of the US link.

So either I thin out the middle part of the screw that came with the 3P clasp, bore out the US link, or somehow find a compatible screw with the correct threading.


----------



## Cohfindex (Jul 24, 2017)

Wore my SPB239 today on a cheap “sailcloth” strap. Not a bad look🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## LayeredTrout (Feb 27, 2020)

Got the Strapcode clasp in for the US Oyster. I would say it’s a better overall clasp, and I can get a much better fit with the additional micro adjust.

It is pretty thick, and it leaves a pretty big gap between the clasp and the links on the 12 o’clock side which bothers me more than it should haha.

I may move back to the US clasp and just wear it a little loose, especially since we are headed into summer. Unless anyone has any other suggestions for a 16 mm clasp replacement?


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you to @supplice4 and @LayeredTrout for experimenting with two different clasps for the Uncle Seiko Oyster. Just confirming that it sounds like staying the with the less than optimal US clasp is the way to go right now?


----------



## scarab1st (Jan 26, 2018)

You know you're a watch nerd when New Bracelet Day feels almost as good as New Watch Day. SPB149 + Uncle Seiko Z199. 😎


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

My Uncle Seiko Oyster arrived today as well. I took a video to give people a feel for the color vs the diashild steel. I can't tell much of a difference in dim light, and even outside in natural light it's hard to tell. Quality-wise it feels cheaper than the OEM Seiko bracelet, but I much prefer the US because of the taper and thinner links. If I had to choose between the two, I would take the Uncle Seiko. 


http://imgur.com/a/4KF73CK


----------



## supplice4 (11 mo ago)

pixel_pusher said:


> Thank you to @supplice4 and @LayeredTrout for experimenting with two different clasps for the Uncle Seiko Oyster. Just confirming that it sounds like staying the with the less than optimal US clasp is the way to go right now?


Yeah, pretty much. Until I figure out something in the near future.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBDC153/SPB253


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Cohfindex said:


> View attachment 16609991
> Wore my SPB239 today on a cheap “sailcloth” strap. Not a bad look🤷🏼‍♂️


Really nice! Do you have a link for this cheap sailcloth??


----------



## Cohfindex (Jul 24, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Really nice! Do you have a link for this cheap sailcloth??


Thank you! I can’t recall the sellers name, but I found it a while back while surfing EBay, searching under “20mm Sailcloth Strap”. The seller had a ton of different colors. I BELIEVE they were out of Cali. I probably got it a year/year and a half ago


----------



## fourcircle (Dec 29, 2013)

Recently picked up a new spb145 special boutique. I. LOVE. IT. Next day, I noticed this rub on the bracelet. Not particularly noticeable unless in full light and looking from side. Appears to be from second link leaving an impression on top link, from laying the watch flat, or storage? My only guess is it happened when dealer sized the watch? I didn't catch it before leaving the store.

Anyway, anyone know if this can be corrected? I think the watch has diashield. Dealer has indicated it can be buffed but they are an hour away.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

fourcircle said:


> View attachment 16615801
> 
> Recently picked up a new spb145 special boutique. I. LOVE. IT. Next day, I noticed this rub on the bracelet. Not particularly noticeable unless in full light and looking from side. Appears to be from second link leaving an impression on top link, from laying the watch flat, or storage? My only guess is it happened when dealer sized the watch? I didn't catch it before leaving the store.
> 
> ...


Scotch brite from the kitchen would probably do the trick if correctly brushed, worked for some of my brushed bracelets with scuffs. Then again these are hardened steel so don’t take my word as fact.

Also, this isn’t the worst. I’ve seen an SPB143 in worse condition being sold as new at an AD. Last time I went to an AD they tried to push a £2500 watch with a chunks out of the steel as new (with a 20% off MSRP after asking about the damage–big whoop).


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Do not use scotch brite on it it is a diashield coated bracelet.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

I can confirm this US oyster is far superior in looks, design and makes the watch so much lighter and nicer on wrist. Diashield difference only at certain specific angles but really it isn’t noticeable as much as I thought it would be. I won’t wear the OEM bracelet again I don’t think


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

fourcircle said:


> Anyway, anyone know if this can be corrected? I think the watch has diashield. Dealer has indicated it can be buffed but they are an hour away.


I'd just learn to live with it, it'll happen anyway even if you're really careful.


----------



## Cohfindex (Jul 24, 2017)

coconutpolygon said:


> I'd just learn to live with it, it'll happen anyway even if you're really careful.


1000% this


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

_I _actually really don’t mind the clasp either, it’s very small and out of the way. Luckily I can find a good fit with only 3 micro adjust.


----------



## Cohfindex (Jul 24, 2017)

This overcast lighting is really showing the “tropical brown” tones of the SPB239 well.


----------



## Cohfindex (Jul 24, 2017)

Duplicate


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

fourcircle said:


> View attachment 16615801
> 
> Recently picked up a new spb145 special boutique. I. LOVE. IT. Next day, I noticed this rub on the bracelet. Not particularly noticeable unless in full light and looking from side. Appears to be from second link leaving an impression on top link, from laying the watch flat, or storage? My only guess is it happened when dealer sized the watch? I didn't catch it before leaving the store.
> 
> ...


I’ve noticed this on many of my Seiko bracelets. It’s caused by link movement as you’ve identified. Even if you rectify it it will happen again. It shouldn’t get any worse, just accept it and enjoy the watch.


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## fourcircle (Dec 29, 2013)

konners said:


> I’ve noticed this on many of my Seiko bracelets. It’s caused by link movement as you’ve identified. Even if you rectify it it will happen again. It shouldn’t get any worse, just accept it and enjoy the watch.


I'm usually really, really good with my stuff. Is why I'm so bummed my coveted new watch has this defect so near the head, and I can't unsee it! Don't think I can just live with it (but thanks all for the encouragement). Something in me wants this brand new watch to be perfect. Tempted to run this back up to the dealer and see if they can buff it, but kinda scared they may make it worse... And THEN WHAT? They may have caused this problem to start with. (Btw I emailed Mark at Long Island said he thought it could be buffed). I have noticed, however, it seems these diashield watches have a slight umber tone to the metal, so buffing through that may present color differences. Another option is to buy a replacement end link. Anyone know where I can source an endlink online for the spb14x seiko bracelet? Are they easy to swap out myself?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

fourcircle said:


> I'm usually really, really good with my stuff. Is why I'm so bummed my coveted new watch has this defect so near the head, and I can't unsee it! Don't think I can just live with it (but thanks all for the encouragement). Something in me wants this brand new watch to be perfect. Tempted to run this back up to the dealer and see if they can buff it, but kinda scared they may make it worse... And THEN WHAT? They may have caused this problem to start with. (Btw I emailed Mark at Long Island said he thought it could be buffed). I have noticed, however, it seems these diashield watches have a slight umber tone to the metal, so buffing through that may present color differences. Another option is to buy a replacement end link. Anyone know where I can source an endlink online for the spb14x seiko bracelet? Are they easy to swap out myself?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


this cannot be buffed or brushed without ruining the bracelet


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

fourcircle said:


> I'm usually really, really good with my stuff. Is why I'm so bummed my coveted new watch has this defect so near the head, and I can't unsee it! Don't think I can just live with it (but thanks all for the encouragement). Something in me wants this brand new watch to be perfect. Tempted to run this back up to the dealer and see if they can buff it, but kinda scared they may make it worse... And THEN WHAT? They may have caused this problem to start with. (Btw I emailed Mark at Long Island said he thought it could be buffed). I have noticed, however, it seems these diashield watches have a slight umber tone to the metal, so buffing through that may present color differences. Another option is to buy a replacement end link. Anyone know where I can source an endlink online for the spb14x seiko bracelet? Are they easy to swap out myself?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


As am I, but watches inevitably pick up marks. This is a characteristic (flaw?) if the design, so even if removed, it’s possible it will happen again. Unless the watch is totally babied you’re unlikely to have a perfect watch (that’s if it is perfect to begin with which they rarely are). As you and others have said the bracelet is diashield coated and shouldn’t be worked on like a plain steel bracelet. Good luck with whatever you do with it!


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

fourcircle said:


> I'm usually really, really good with my stuff. Is why I'm so bummed my coveted new watch has this defect so near the head, and I can't unsee it! Don't think I can just live with it (but thanks all for the encouragement). Something in me wants this brand new watch to be perfect. Tempted to run this back up to the dealer and see if they can buff it, but kinda scared they may make it worse... And THEN WHAT? They may have caused this problem to start with. (Btw I emailed Mark at Long Island said he thought it could be buffed). I have noticed, however, it seems these diashield watches have a slight umber tone to the metal, so buffing through that may present color differences. Another option is to buy a replacement end link. Anyone know where I can source an endlink online for the spb14x seiko bracelet? Are they easy to swap out myself?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You might need to look into something like a Sinn U50 fully tegemented if you want a watch that doesn’t pickup marks. I’ve heard from my local AD a guy brought his in for service, ten years old, and didn’t have a single mark on it.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Sorry, dirty I know but I think I’m gong to list my OEM bracelet. Have no need for it


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Predictabilly said:


> View attachment 16622900


Looks great. I think this is my second favourite variant after the SPB143. I wish the bezel matched the sunburst dial a bit better though.


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Just got a SPB143 the other day. I am really enjoying it. 

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Mpower2002 said:


> Just got a SPB143 the other day. I am really enjoying it.
> 
> Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


The 143 really suits this green strap!


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Predictabilly said:


> The 143 really suits this green strap!


I have had it on a few natos the last few days. Its on a darker grey single pass now. The biggest problem with this watch is that it looks good on everything. Haha.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Praising the heavens that there is not an 63MAS in this set… because


----------



## slogoat (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker (Oct 12, 2016)

does seiko refinish and rediashock a watch? when i send mine in for service in a few years or so, id like to slap a new bezel on it(small dings) and get it largely refreshed and looking new or as new as possible.

Im fine with wear and tear, love the watch but this is one particular watch that id like to be able to bring back to looking new or close to it periodically


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

Heinekin_Skywalker said:


> does seiko refinish and rediashock a watch? when i send mine in for service in a few years or so, id like to slap a new bezel on it(small dings) and get it largely refreshed and looking new or as new as possible.
> 
> Im fine with wear and tear, love the watch but this is one particular watch that id like to be able to bring back to looking new or close to it periodically


I don't think regular seiko service centres refinish anything, they don't even actually service movements (they are mostly replaced as its cheaper to replace than it is to pay a watchmaker to actually service it). You could request them to replace the entire case/bezel, and then buy another bracelet too. another option for you would be to try and buy another watch in the line, and save it as a donor case/bracelet for when your "main" one is too dinged up. or just have it as a spare you can use down the line as "new old stock" essentially.


----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker (Oct 12, 2016)

coconutpolygon said:


> I don't think regular seiko service centres refinish anything, they don't even actually service movements (they are mostly replaced as its cheaper to replace than it is to pay a watchmaker to actually service it). You could request them to replace the entire case/bezel, and then buy another bracelet too. another option for you would be to try and buy another watch in the line, and save it as a donor case/bracelet for when your "main" one is too dinged up. or just have it as a spare you can use down the line as "new old stock" essentially.


Kinda suspected that as they only mention servicing movements on their site. I'll probably just enjoy it, the case has no wear at all. The bezel gest some dings to its lip, the outside edge, at least one of the teeth in the coin edged part has been dinged but thats really not worth assessing as with the finish and how close together all the little ridges are makes its something you really gotta sit down and take your time to find. I may buy a few extra bezels and a bracelet though. I dont think that would be too expensive, i really dont want to buy a whole second one as thats a ton of cash, this watch is twice as expensive as any of my other three watches at least. It would be nice if they could refinish watches if you felt like paying extra but oh well.


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

Heinekin_Skywalker said:


> Kinda suspected that as they only mention servicing movements on their site. I'll probably just enjoy it, the case has no wear at all. The bezel gest some dings to its lip, the outside edge, at least one of the teeth in the coin edged part has been dinged but thats really not worth assessing as with the finish and how close together all the little ridges are makes its something you really gotta sit down and take your time to find. I may buy a few extra bezels and a bracelet though. I dont think that would be too expensive, i really dont want to buy a whole second one as thats a ton of cash, this watch is twice as expensive as any of my other three watches at least. It would be nice if they could refinish watches if you felt like paying extra but oh well.


Yeah I agree with you, I have a spare bracelet for my SPB143 since that's what gets the most wear (mostly from rubbing against itself). The diashield coating has held up really well for me, over the past year and a half I've had mine. It's the watch I wear the most as my "tool" watch, it's usually brushing up against rocks and what not and there's not a scratch on the case.

Sadly the movement died and it's back with seiko to replace the 6R35 so... not all rainbows and sunshine 😂.


----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker (Oct 12, 2016)

coconutpolygon said:


> Yeah I agree with you, I have a spare bracelet for my SPB143 since that's what gets the most wear (mostly from rubbing against itself). The diashield coating has held up really well for me, over the past year and a half I've had mine. It's the watch I wear the most as my "tool" watch, it's usually brushing up against rocks and what not and there's not a scratch on the case.
> 
> Sadly the movement died and it's back with seiko to replace the 6R35 so... not all rainbows and sunshine .


Hopefully you get it back soon

The diashock is amazing, the wear to my bracelet is still far less than regular bracelets I’ve worn for a week or two and I’ve worn it by far the most of any watch since I got it seven months ago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Just picked up my first seiko! The 143 a great size and style. Love it. Going to be my beater watch (other in collection is Monta noble, BB Pro and 16570 polar). 

Not a fan of the bracelet (chunky) so bought the uncle seiko oyster at the same time. Works way better for me. Might try and fit an aftermarket glide lock to it. I have a ginault bracelet and the center links are the same width, so the clasp fits. The clasp screw is wider than the uncle seiko ones though, so as standard they won’t fit through the hole in the center link of the uncle seiko. 






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doing some Fin adjustments with the new to me Seiko Prospex SPB143


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Doing some Fin adjustments with the new to me Seiko Prospex SPB143
> 
> View attachment 16647626


Awesome shot!



And congrats on the 143!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Awesome shot!
> 
> 
> 
> And congrats on the 143!


Thank you! It sure is versatile with straps


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

To all those that are having a hard time getting a good fit with Uncle Seiko Oyster bracelet, please contact US and request a half-link:

"... since 3 guys have mentioned that, I am considering it. I thought with the three micro adjustment holes in the clasp that should take care of any fitment issues. But I guess that is not the case? I appreciate your feedback. "


----------



## Rydock (Sep 15, 2021)

Anybody have their watch on a straight end bracelet? I’m wondering how the endlinks look with this style of lugs.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Rydock said:


> Anybody have their watch on a straight end bracelet? I’m wondering how the endlinks look with this style of lugs.


----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)

Rydock said:


> Anybody have their watch on a straight end bracelet? I’m wondering how the endlinks look with this style of lugs.


----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker (Oct 12, 2016)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Doing some Fin adjustments with the new to me Seiko Prospex SPB143
> 
> View attachment 16647626


nice shot


----------



## supplice4 (11 mo ago)

Tone1298 said:


> View attachment 16651333
> 
> View attachment 16651334


here’s a STAIB milanese to add onto the straight end look book


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

supplice4 said:


> here’s a STAIB milanese to add onto the straight end look book
> View attachment 16663536


What


Predictabilly said:


> View attachment 16622900


what model number is this?


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Kev161 said:


> View attachment 16665586
> 
> View attachment 16665587
> 
> View attachment 16665590


Great pics!


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

barewrist said:


> What
> 
> what model number is this?


SBDC163 Japan only edition. Same exact bezel colour and dial as the previous SBDC053


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

Kev161 said:


> View attachment 16665586
> 
> View attachment 16665587
> 
> View attachment 16665590


You must be a professional photographer/layout designer….


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

msig81 said:


> You must be a professional photographer/layout designer….


Nah... a little over a year ago I got bored of just taking wrist shots for the WRUW threads and since I had a camera, started practicing and opened an Instagram account.
The community over there is really helpful and supportive, I go by @mostlyseiko in case you care to check it out.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Kev161 said:


> View attachment 16665586
> 
> View attachment 16665587
> 
> View attachment 16665590


Great shots. Looks awesome even on the Gulf NATO.


----------



## Jake31 (Nov 1, 2015)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CeRR1KGpfRx/

for some reason, I think it works even better than the oyster style bracelet, can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## andye36 (8 mo ago)

Mpower2002 said:


> The biggest problem with this watch is that it looks good on everything. Haha.


Ain't that the truth! I have purchased many natos, just because I saw another great picture of the SPB143. And I don't even like wearing natos


----------



## vaisforlovers (Jan 18, 2019)

Late to the party. 

Wondering why I skipped over Seiko for so long. 

It’s not perfect, but if it had an adjustable clasp, I’d like none better at this price point. 

Over all, I REALLY like it. 

Now waiting for my grey NATO to arrive. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mosquitojoyride (Apr 5, 2019)

pixel_pusher said:


> View attachment 16589620
> 
> 
> For anyone that wanted to see all the current 62/63MAS bracelets side by side. The Uncle Seiko Oyster is much lighter and thinner than the Seiko OEM and Strapcode versions because of that tapper from 20mm to 16mm instead of 18mm. The clasp as mentioned by another member is better than the pressure clasp of the US z199 but could use more than three micro adjust slots. The female end-links and fitment beat the OEM Seiko and Strapcode versions so I would recommend this bracelet if you are in the market above the others.


Between the two uncle seikos, which is more comfortable? I’m guessing z199.


----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)

vaisforlovers said:


> Late to the party.
> 
> Wondering why I skipped over Seiko for so long.
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

mosquitojoyride said:


> Between the two uncle seikos, which is more comfortable? I’m guessing z199.


The z199 is more comfortable since it's a jubilee style with smaller links but the clasp was a real let down. I have a half link prototype incoming from Uncle Seiko for the Oyster style to see if it doesn't fix the fitment issues from the limited micro adjustment holes.


----------



## mosquitojoyride (Apr 5, 2019)

pixel_pusher said:


> The z199 is more comfortable since it's a jubilee style with smaller links but the clasp was a real let down. I have a half link prototype incoming from Uncle Seiko for the Oyster style to see if it doesn't fix the fitment issues from the limited micro adjustment holes.


Yes I felt the same way about the pressure clasp for the black bay 58 jubilee. Would have been nice if they just put the oyster clasp on the jubilee.


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

vaisforlovers said:


> Late to the party.
> 
> Wondering why I skipped over Seiko for so long.
> 
> ...


The Seiko MM300 ratcheting clasp fits and doesn't clash too noticeably with the Diashield bracelet if you wanted to mod.


----------



## vaisforlovers (Jan 18, 2019)

Thanks so much pixel_pusher! The knowledge, kindness, and helpfulness on this forum is amazing. Thank you for the insight. I may order one after I get back from my vacation. 

I’m gonna try out these first. I’ll be doing a little diving and snorkeling and a lot of beach time. I like the idea of the Perlon. Still, this 143 seems a little top heavy for the it, and I want to see what it does when it gets wet, but I imagine it drys super fast. 

I think I prefer the looks of the Charcoal (cement) NATO. I’ll probably wear it on the airplane. 

The rubber, I’m a big fan of! I’m just not sure I wanna take a changing tool and risk losing a spring bar. 



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice choices on the natos! Which brand are they? For quick release rubber straps there is no better “bang for buck” than Barton Elite Silicone Watch Bands.


----------



## vaisforlovers (Jan 18, 2019)

I went with Cheapest NATO Straps for these. Once I get it dialed in with something I really like, I’ll get a more quality piece. For now though, I’m still trying to decide what I like with the watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

vaisforlovers said:


> I went with Cheapest NATO Straps for these. Once I get it dialed in with something I really like, I’ll get a more quality piece. For now though, I’m still trying to decide what I like with the watch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


great pics! It looked good on bracelet too.
A year in, I still just reach for this watch. I love it. Yes it is indeed top-heavy…


----------



## LayeredTrout (Feb 27, 2020)

pixel_pusher said:


> The z199 is more comfortable since it's a jubilee style with smaller links but the clasp was a real let down. I have a half link prototype incoming from Uncle Seiko for the Oyster style to see if it doesn't fix the fitment issues from the limited micro adjustment holes.


ooh keep us posted on the half link. I fall into the camp that can’t get a good fit. Hopefully he makes it available soon!


----------



## slogoat (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

LayeredTrout said:


> ooh keep us posted on the half link. I fall into the camp that can’t get a good fit. Hopefully he makes it available soon!


Uncle Seiko gave me permission to post my feedback here as well. Hoping to have photos and a review posted next week.


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

This is the current Uncle Seiko half-link prototype which I hope goes into full production for their oyster style bracelet. I was able to go from having the micro-adjust all the way out with a bit too tight of fit to having the half-link installed and the micro-adjust all the way in and an almost perfect fit.


----------



## LayeredTrout (Feb 27, 2020)

pixel_pusher said:


> This is the current Uncle Seiko half-link prototype which I hope goes into full production for their oyster style bracelet. I was able to go from having the micro-adjust all the way out with a bit too tight of fit to having the half-link installed and the micro-adjust all the way in and an almost perfect fit.
> View attachment 16680015


Awesome! This is my exact situation, so hoping he rolls this out…


----------



## marcs (Nov 12, 2012)

pixel_pusher said:


> This is the current Uncle Seiko half-link prototype which I hope goes into full production for their oyster style bracelet. I was able to go from having the micro-adjust all the way out with a bit too tight of fit to having the half-link installed and the micro-adjust all the way in and an almost perfect fit.
> View attachment 16680015


Love the half link. Always makes fit perfect. 
Nice one Uncle Seiko...


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

IG:southern_watch


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mpower2002 said:


> Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr
> 
> IG:southern_watch


Great pic


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## bigchelis (Apr 1, 2014)

SPB149, blue/gray dial on Uncle Seiko Short Straps blue and black.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

boatswain said:


>


I’ve just decided I’m buying one of these.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Galaga said:


> I’ve just decided I’m buying one of these.


----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)

What strap?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Disco240 said:


> What strap?


That’s the Zulu Diver Padded Tropic from Watch Gecko. 

Great strap

Nice and thick at the lug ends to fill the lugs

Tapers down nicely in thickness so it’s not bulky

Very flexible and comfortable

Quality buckle

Not a lint magnet

Can be ordered on quick release seiko fat bars

I really like the cleaner look compared to a standard tropic. With out the side ridges, and standard strap holes which also allows for a better fit than the typically wider spaced tropic diamond holes. 

The neo-vintage vibe also fits very well with this watch series.


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Love how the dial color changes depending on the light


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Zulu Diver Padded Tropic


Boatswain has driven me to more purchases than anyone else on this forum. 

:: shakes fist ::


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

guysmiles said:


> Boatswain has driven me to more purchases than anyone else on this forum.
> 
> :: shakes fist ::


Sorry

Just sharing the joy


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

US GL831


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

enabled by @boatswain 😀


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tone1298 said:


> enabled by @boatswain
> 
> View attachment 16702150
> 
> View attachment 16702149


Looks great!

Super comfy combo that is a total win in the aesthetic department 

That said, the 143 looks great on just about anything!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Geckota berwick


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

My SPB143 has been with Seiko UK for about 6 weeks now... I wonder how busy they are.

Since they don't service movements, and they just swap them out, I'm curious whats taking so long. A movement swap takes 20-30 minutes if you go slowly and do it properly making sure the hands are aligned and the date clicks over at the right time. What's left? New gasket and maybe a pressure test on the case? They don't regulate/adjust movements either...

Maybe they just have a ton of watches to get through, and it's just a handful of people working there? 🤷‍♂️

All this to say, I miss my SPB143 quite a lot 😅


----------



## adt89 (Jan 15, 2016)

coconutpolygon said:


> My SPB143 has been with Seiko UK for about 6 weeks now... I wonder how busy they are.
> 
> Since they don't service movements, and they just swap them out, I'm curious whats taking so long. A movement swap takes 20-30 minutes if you go slowly and do it properly making sure the hands are aligned and the date clicks over at the right time. What's left? New gasket and maybe a pressure test on the case? They don't regulate/adjust movements either...
> 
> ...


That's a really long time, I just sent mine to service (in USA) a few days ago (terrible accuracy, worst of my many Seikos with low-end movements) and they received it two days ago and today it shows the watch is ready for shipment.


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

adt89 said:


> That's a really long time, I just sent mine to service (in USA) a few days ago (terrible accuracy, worst of my many Seikos with low-end movements) and they received it two days ago and today it shows the watch is ready for shipment.


I called to ask today and they said "first week of July" and I cheekily asked "could you just send me the watch and the new movement I'll do it myself" and they said no 😂


----------



## Sughosh Bhamore (Jul 10, 2015)

Twehttam said:


> Landed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which colour chevron is this?Looks great!


----------



## Sughosh Bhamore (Jul 10, 2015)

sportura said:


> Yes. It's a tad darker than the Datejust's rhodium, so anthracite works.


WOW! What strap is this?


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Sughosh Bhamore said:


> Which colour chevron is this?Looks great!


Stone 👍


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Can't pass up the good light in a car.


----------



## TerraCheo (Aug 18, 2020)

coconutpolygon said:


> I called to ask today and they said "first week of July" and I cheekily asked "could you just send me the watch and the new movement I'll do it myself" and they said no 😂


I had the caliber changed, the case, the bezel, the crown… Meanwhile waiting for the case/bezel, the caliber died. It took +/- one and a half month when everything was in the service place, but waiting for the case/bezel before were several months. The caliber +/- one month to arrive. In total no watch on mi wrist near two months, but 4/5 waiting the parts.

It was regulated and I was very happy because the first weeks and being winter, it was working almost perfect 0; +0,4; -2,4 spd max deviation, but when the weather was getting hot in spring, it began to slow down -4, -8... when working the best right now is -10 spd and often further -12 spd. I wonder why it works much slower in summer, I expected to be the opposite. Obviously I am not the most happy man in the world. Bittersweet feelings, nice watch, too many troubles, neither too accurate.


----------



## Sughosh Bhamore (Jul 10, 2015)

Hello guys! 

Zuludiver has recently launched its new strap system, Octopod. 
Looks interesting, a pack of 5 elastic Nato and their new patent-pending metal clasp. 
They are releasing 5 combos of the strap system with each combo coming with 5 different strap options and you can buy single natos separately. 
I'm confused as to which combo would best fit the SPB143 and its grey dial. Preferably I would've taken all solid color straps but alas, they don't allow that and I don't want to spend extra to buy other colors.
So please help me in picking the most suitable combo with our beloved model.


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

Sughosh Bhamore said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Zuludiver has recently launched its new strap system, Octopod.
> Looks interesting, a pack of 5 elastic Nato and their new patent-pending metal clasp.
> ...


I don't like gray straps with the gray dial in SPB143. All of the sets have many other colors but the 4th set has no gray.

EDIT: I thought the last strap in that set was Gulf but I think it's gray now...


----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)

Wearing it for almost two weeks straight


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Strapcode Super-JUB II


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Airjoe72 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

New Islanders have a familiar case shape...









I'm actually a big fan of this. It's not replacing my SPB143 but the price is good and the dials look cool.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

smkader said:


> New Islanders have a familiar case shape...
> 
> View attachment 16732065
> 
> I'm actually a big fan of this. It's not replacing my SPB143 but the price is good and the dials look cool.


I wasn't aware of those. That dial looks amazing!


----------



## Wobbley24 (Apr 10, 2017)

TerraCheo said:


> I had the caliber changed, the case, the bezel, the crown… Meanwhile waiting for the case/bezel, the caliber died. It took +/- one and a half month when everything was in the service place, but waiting for the case/bezel before were several months. The caliber +/- one month to arrive. In total no watch on mi wrist near two months, but 4/5 waiting the parts.
> 
> It was regulated and I was very happy because the first weeks and being winter, it was working almost perfect 0; +0,4; -2,4 spd max deviation, but when the weather was getting hot in spring, it began to slow down -4, -8... when working the best right now is -10 spd and often further -12 spd. I wonder why it works much slower in summer, I expected to be the opposite. Obviously I am not the most happy man in the world. Bittersweet feelings, nice watch, too many troubles, neither too accurate.


Hey, please take my opinion with a pinch of salt.
It's a £1000 mechanical watch and it's timekeeping with be affected by the temperature, your movements, magnetic fields (among other things)
10 to 12 seconds a day slow is 99.986% accurate.

If you want more accuracy go quartz or radio controlled (my Casio Oceanus OCW S-100 gets loads of my wrist time) or go for a GS high beat diver that should be accurate to 2 to 4 seconds a day.

I really don't think that you can complain too much about 12 seconds a day for a mid range mechanical watch.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## TerraCheo (Aug 18, 2020)

Wobbley24 said:


> Hey, please take my opinion with a pinch of salt.
> It's a £1000 mechanical watch and it's timekeeping with be affected by the temperature, your movements, magnetic fields (among other things)
> 10 to 12 seconds a day slow is 99.986% accurate.
> 
> ...


Uhm, let me think a bit. Ok, life without passion is boring, but trying to give a rational answer to something is based only in passion with a romantic or poetic standpoint is not too evolutionary neither clever.

Everything is affected by temperature, you, me, the nature, mechanical devices, electronic ones, etc. But if anyone have to consider to have the best performance worst than -12 seconds -often is quite a lot more-, being every week unscrewing the crown (after few years, thousand of times), to have it +/-1 minute from the right time and the answer is that the one that is complaining is just because only spent +1000€ and it is not enough reason to complain, I'm not in your team, sorry. Should that one have spent 2 thousand, three, four... €€€€€€ to complain or how much less to be absolutely happy? Maybe if that one only had to unscrew the crown, for example, 12 times by year, as could be my case, it could be ok. But thousands..!

When I feel romantic I just take mi violin and play for a while. Or I take my fountain pen and write poems. When I check my watch, I would like to be one minute up or down max. Yes, I can syncro every three days to get my goal when the baby decides to slow down 20 sec. (I understand that maybe I could have gone to the beach on my holiday and it was too hot). How many times after 5 years means that? And yes, you gave me the answer and then I wonder if we evolve or involut. One evolutive and another just pasional answer: Buy a quarz or a Hi Beat. True!

I come from a high quartz watch and only touch it when it is the summer/winter time season, twice a year just few seconds over the right time and without waste one penny in servicing. It sounds quite evolutionary. And I can spend a lot more and buy a Hi Beat which never will get the same performance and after some years, maybe, without moving the crown thousand of times as with the spbd now, although spending a lot of €€€ extra for servicing the caliber, only trying hardly to follow far away the performance of the quarz! That souns involutionary. But friend, that is pasion, the same one that pushed me to move to automatic. Sometimes I don't like to be boring. Sometimes I'm fed up to stumble over the same stone. Like now.

"I really don't think that you can complain too much about 12 seconds a day for a mid range mechanical watch." I always complain when something disappointed me, even more when I paid for it. I'm not perfect. The day I get the devices for free o earn money to use them, I'll praise like a parrot. Don't take me wrong, those 12 sec. but faster, are the ones I was loosing in 6 or 12 months. Quite a big difference (and let's don't talk about money, it isn't polite). Are you still thinking I cannot complain anymore?

Maybe you passed over the part about the time I had no watch at all. Do not forget that I have passed too many months with the watch in the service center or a drawer. But now I have "99.986% accurate", sorry, I mean in my wrist and so with a 99.8% of new watch parts. It is like a double wrist watch premiere.

I bought it for passion, I complain for a mix of passion and common sense, it is understandable that the most of us are here for passion, but from a rational standpoint, because of practice, economy, intelligence, common sense, saving services, accuracy, heat, magnetic fields, menses, menopause... or any other reasons, the most of us, if not all, would have a quartz. So rational arguments to justify something that is just passion, does not work... to me.

Excuse this long pain in the... I cannot be more precise in English.😓


----------



## Wobbley24 (Apr 10, 2017)

I understand your viewpoint. It is possible to get a £1000 Seiko that keeps time to COSC standards without being regulated. You just have to be lucky.

In this case you haven't been.

What I am trying to say is that your expectation that the watch should keep better time is the problem here not to watch itself. -12sec a day is within Seiko quoted accuracy, why are you expecting better?

The reason I mentioned the Rolex or GS high beat is that your expectation can change. They quote +-2 secs as accuracy so you can expect the GS/Rolex to keep time and expect them to do something about it if the watch isn't accurate.

My suggestion- find a really good local watchmaker and get him to regulate it. Seiko service centres won't bother unless the watch is outside quoted specs.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

schumway said:


> I don't like gray straps with the gray dial in SPB143...


I thought so too… thought maybe my 143 was for the block … and then I tried this.


----------



## TerraCheo (Aug 18, 2020)

@*Wobbley24*

"I understand your viewpoint. It is possible to get a £1000 Seiko that keeps time to COSC standards without being regulated. You just have to be lucky."

It worked like that just after change the caliber, the case, the crown, the bezel... After worse, after ever worse, now the worst and the most part of hot summer is near to come. We'll see what happen next winter. Hope it will not lose/gain 20 minutos, one hour... as before the caliber swapping. Oh, wait, it'll be out of warranty! I do not think is serios to accept something so capricious being indulgent because is over 1.000€ only. No serious.

"In this case you haven't been."

On the beginning I have been. I have to cross my fingers longer.

"What I am trying to say is that your expectation that the watch should keep better time is the problem here not to watch itself. -12sec a day is within Seiko quoted accuracy, why are you expecting better?"

Because you, me and the rest of the clients know that if all the watches would work so bad as Seiko quoted about their accuracy, less than half here would not buy Seiko. We expect something better because we know they can do better. Don't you think so? Sure. Quoting "that rubbish" they run away from responsibilities. Imagine yours is working just one second from the quoting... Would you be happy? And so you cannot complain because the watch is working as stated.

"The reason I mentioned the Rolex or GS high beat is that your expectation can change. They quote +-2 secs as accuracy so you can expect the GS/Rolex to keep time and expect them to do something about it if the watch isn't accurate."

Rolex and GS, nice, but as you mentioned before the quartz, mine was working muuuuuuuch better for a fraction of € than them. That's evolution vs involution.

"My suggestion- find a really good local watchmaker and get him to regulate it. Seiko service centers won't bother unless the watch is outside quoted specs."

All was arranged by the official Seiko service, here there is a nice guy. I know if I go again and ask him please to fine tune a bit, he will. Probably it is in the right way to make it work almost optimal (although I thought like that few months before the implosion of the caliber last time) and instead of going slow right now, it could go almost +/-0 and in winter run 12-18 faster. I would invite you to a paella and it would be ligh years from other technologies that I don't wanna mention again. But I am fed up of leaving the watch to the watchmaker to open, touch, close, reopen, retouch, close... Change all the guts and close again... Meanwhile I'm getting older. Nothing of that happened with other cheap quartzs and even less with my not-as-cheap-at-all-quartz. So involution vs evolution and the passion messing all up. We are in the XXI century and I feel myself moving backwards. Something is not working in this equation.


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

Wobbley24 said:


> The reason I mentioned the Rolex or GS high beat is that your expectation can change. They quote +-2 secs as accuracy so you can expect the GS/Rolex to keep time and expect them to do something about it if the watch isn't accurate.


Which GS mechanical quotes +-2 seconds per day?


----------



## Wobbley24 (Apr 10, 2017)

coconutpolygon said:


> Which GS mechanical quotes +-2 seconds per day?


Correct me if I am wrong but doesn't Rolex quote +-2sec a day as their accuracy.


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

Wobbley24 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but doesn't Rolex quote +-2sec a day as their accuracy.


Yes Rolex does, but GS is generally -3/+5 (but -1/+10 on wrist)


----------



## Wobbley24 (Apr 10, 2017)

I assumed that GS was similar but a quick Google tells me that GS are +5 -3 seconds a day.

My point about single digit accuracy on a cheaper movement stands. It can happen. If you get it it's a bonus, you shouldn't expect COSC (or better) accuracy from a 6R35 or similar as the norm and get upset or disappointed if it doesn't happen.


----------



## TerraCheo (Aug 18, 2020)

Wobbley24 said:


> I assumed that GS was similar but a quick Google tells me that GS are +5 -3 seconds a day.
> 
> My point about single digit accuracy on a cheaper movement stands. It can happen. If you get it it's a bonus, you shouldn't expect COSC (or better) accuracy from a 6R35 or similar as the norm and get upset or disappointed if it doesn't happen.


I would like to have you as a kind of client. You are so tender and nice. Mi clients must be the most fu... assh... in the world. And it does not matter if I believe I am the cheapest about quality/service of the universe, they do not stop touching my balls. But there is one thing for sure: I would never say them they did not pay enough to complain, they would make from me a beautiful funeral pyre.

I am touched by your passion. Next time you buy a car, not a cheap one neither a Rolls, Ferrari... A VW Golf for example? If after 15 months, the car were in your garage very few weeks out of order, into de VW garage +5 months, because you need 20 liter every 100km, the car does not stop "as you expected", suddenly those great LED lights that should last long years are off, the radio sounds with a crispy noise all the time... and one of the Golf passionate lovers who sleeps in the garage to be close of her beauty comes to tell you: it depends on the kind of road you drive or the city, the traffic is horrible, that is why your car needs tons of petrol; the warranty of the brand gave you a solution and change the entire engine (after >5 months without your car); they touched your brakes after all (of course after two frighting situations); the reception of the radio depends of the signal strength (oh, it does not matter you drive through the same places were you did before and the 20€ old radio worked perfectly); and the rest of similar craps... Like if you haven't drove a car car in your ****ing life, when you have being driving dozens of thousands of km by year to work along over 40 years of your life by every kind of road, no road at all, city, town, airspace, river... that you cannot even imagine... Do I know the answer he could get from you?

I think of two possible ones: one to tell something non polite and rude. The other this one: 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣, the mine to you.

P.S: Buy a futuristic car that use just oxygen to drive, has no pieces to change so they do not get broken, is fast, safety, steady, comfortable... cheap. Oh no, you prefer a carburetors no electronic one ****ting by the exhaust pipe an entire hell of craps, more expensive etc. Although you don't believe, I like those cars, do not for every day of course, I have a heart too, I mean the crappy ones, that is the reason I bought the Seiko 147, do not because I think is a crap, I love it (although every day less) but have for sure that if I could, I'd use the futuristic car referred. I know, you are happy involuting and telling the people what to buy and when to complain. Good luck boy.

By the way, Seiko has great quartz watches, cheaper, stronger, more accurate... you can have sex with too. I do not go to bed with Seiko mechanical watches in the next decades. Quartz maybe. I get old, but evolving.


----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)

Is the SPB071J allowed to play in this thread?


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Wobbley24 said:


> Hey, please take my opinion with a pinch of salt.
> It's a £1000 mechanical watch and it's timekeeping with be affected by the temperature, your movements, magnetic fields (among other things)
> 10 to 12 seconds a day slow is 99.986% accurate.
> 
> ...


Only north of $1000 shouldn't be considered "mid range". And you can get far better accuracy from, say, ETA's Powermatic 80 in same price range, or even Seiko's own 8L35*1 which now sells for a lot more than these watches but used to be not that much more expensive (so current prices are not a matter of cost but of marketing positioning).

6R was a good enough movement when it came on a ~$400 first generation Sumo, but it is undeserving at current prices. The sooner we learn it and act accordingly, the sooner Seiko will have to react.

1. It happens this week I wore my 2017 Marinemaster: it currently ticks 19s slow, roughly a bit less than 3 seconds/day, as it's been the case since I own it. You can be a bit more or less lucky regarding regulation but it's a quite exact movement you can positively compare against any other.


----------



## TerraCheo (Aug 18, 2020)

jmnav said:


> Only north of $1000 shouldn't be considered "mid range". And you can get far better accuracy from, say, ETA's Powermatic 80 in same price range, or even Seiko's own 8L35*1 which now sells for a lot more than these watches but used to be not that much more expensive (so current prices are not a matter of cost but of marketing positioning).
> 
> 6R was a good enough movement when it came on a ~$400 first generation Sumo, but it is undeserving at current prices. The sooner we learn it and act accordingly, the sooner Seiko will have to react.
> 
> 1. It happens this week I wore my 2017 Marinemaster: it currently ticks 19s slow, roughly a bit less than 3 seconds/day, as it's been the case since I own it. You can be a bit more or less lucky regarding regulation but it's a quite exact movement you can positively compare against any other.


This part is great and illuminating: "The sooner we learn it and act accordingly, the sooner Seiko will have to react."

When clients applause and support anything a brand is doing, they are confirming their politics. So next tolerances declared by Seiko or any other brand with such a kind of happy clients could be: "+50/-45 sec at a cheap price of 2500€ for a Sumo" Time to time.  Yes, it is not a 10000€ Rolex, so no complains please.


----------



## TerraCheo (Aug 18, 2020)

TerraCheo said:


> This part is great and illuminating: "The sooner we learn it and act accordingly, the sooner Seiko will have to react."
> 
> When clients applause and support anything a brand is doing, they are confirming their politics. So next tolerances declared by Seiko or any other brand with such a kind of happy clients could be: "+50/-45 sec at a cheap price of 2500€ for a Sumo" Time to time.  Yes, it is not a 10000€ Rolex, so no complains please.


And if you are lucky enough can get a nice COSC no COSC.


----------



## Wobbley24 (Apr 10, 2017)

TerraCheo said:


> @*Wobbley24*
> 
> "I understand your viewpoint. It is possible to get a £1000 Seiko that keeps time to COSC standards without being regulated. You just have to be lucky."
> 
> ...


I know what you are saying. Why do we wear mechanical watches when a £10 digital quartz Casio f91w keeps better time than a £10'000 Rolex.

I mean this is what the quartz crisis was about. In the 70s when quartz was introduced they quickly became cheaper (and then much cheaper!) than mechanicals, they didn't need servicing only a cheap battery change every 2-3, years. They didn't run down if you didn't wear it for a weekend and they didn't run fast then slow depending on the weather.

Quartz watches are arguably 'better' on every metric. More accurate, cheaper to run, cheaper to buy, more robust and have more functionality.

So why are we all wearing mechanicals?
It's as you said, for the passion, for the style, because you feel that they have more 'soul' 

It's like driving a 60 year old classic car in 2022. Is it slower? Is it less practical? Is it less economic? Does it cost more to maintain? Yes, yes, yes, yes. But, people still buy and use classic cars as they like the style, like the feeling and want to be different.

But no one buys a classic car and then complains that it's difficult to start, expensive to maintain and slower than a modern car. That's all priced in.

All I am saying is that if you wear a modern mechanical you can't expect quartz like accuracy and you should expect to have to service it and regulate it.


----------



## TerraCheo (Aug 18, 2020)

Wobbley24 said:


> I know what you are saying. Why do we wear mechanical watches when a £10 digital quartz Casio f91w keeps better time than a £10'000 Rolex.
> 
> I mean this is what the quartz crisis was about. In the 70s when quartz was introduced they quickly became cheaper (and then much cheaper!) than mechanicals, they didn't need servicing only a cheap battery change every 2-3, years. They didn't run down if you didn't wear it for a weekend and they didn't run fast then slow depending on the weather.
> 
> ...


Nice tale. I think you did not understood so much. I have soul, you (I hope), my neighbors (although sometimes they make me doubt about it) and others as well. A watch is an instrument to measure time, for you anything could mean many things, but to me just a tale. What is important to me can be rubbish to you, so you are gonna have a tough work to make us to believe that your girlfriend is the mos wonderful woman in the world just because you are in love. Noway.

There is, unbiasedly, one technology that is over another, but is underestimated ant the other is overestimated and you probably love more that one more than to your girlfriend. I know it hurts you and it shouldn't. We can buy the "lower" one because we like the object by whatever reason or just because we want to, it is not your business to come into the motives of each one and even less to prescribe what is what we have to measure, how much, when, if it is fair or not... do not come telling tales to convince anybody. At least to me boy. A car from the 60's compare with a new one only has something in common: 4 wheels (ok, and the soul, although my brand new car has more souls than yours being new XXII century)🤣🤣🤣

Sure we are boring already the rest of the people around here that only want to talk about watches. So please, go to conquer the soul and heart of your watch and let me go to play mi violin, I feel horny and romantic tonight.


----------



## Wobbley24 (Apr 10, 2017)

TerraCheo said:


> So please, go to conquer the soul and heart of your watch and let me go to play mi violin, I feel horny and romantic tonight.


Enjoy your violin. TerraCheo. Didn't mean to offend you in any way.
Just wanted to say that we make ourselves unhappy and frustrated when our expectations are not met. It's often easier to change the expectations we have than to deal with the negative emotions that follow.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

TerraCheo said:


> Nice tale. I think you did not understood so much. I have soul, you (I hope), my neighbors (although sometimes they make me doubt about it) and others as well. A watch is an instrument to measure time, for you anything could mean many things, but to me just a tale. What is important to me can be rubbish to you, so you are gonna have a tough work to make us to believe that your girlfriend is the mos wonderful woman in the world just because you are in love. Noway.
> 
> There is, unbiasedly, one technology that is over another, but is underestimated ant the other is overestimated and you probably love more that one more than to your girlfriend. I know it hurts you and it shouldn't. We can buy the "lower" one because we like the object by whatever reason or just because we want to, it is not your business to come into the motives of each one and even less to prescribe what is what we have to measure, how much, when, if it is fair or not... do not come telling tales to convince anybody. At least to me boy. A car from the 60's compare with a new one only has something in common: 4 wheels (ok, and the soul, although my brand new car has more souls than yours being new XXII century)🤣🤣🤣
> 
> Sure we are boring already the rest of the people around here that only want to talk about watches. So please, go to conquer the soul and heart of your watch and let me go to play mi violin, I feel horny and romantic tonight.


what on earth are you on about?!


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

konners said:


> What
> 
> what on earth are you on about?!


I literally thought this person is just posting various random copy pasta


----------



## TerraCheo (Aug 18, 2020)

Wobbley24 said:


> Enjoy your violin. TerraCheo. Didn't mean to offend you in anyway.
> Just wanted to say that we make ourselves unhappy and frustrated when are expectations are not met. It's often easier to change the expectations that to deal with the negative emotions.


Bla, bla, bla. Read again what is the real problem and you'll save advising.


----------



## Wobbley24 (Apr 10, 2017)

konners said:


> what on earth are you on about?!


I did think that at first but remember English isn't Terra's first language so I think sometimes some of the metaphors he uses don't translate well.


----------



## TerraCheo (Aug 18, 2020)

konners said:


> what on earth are you on about?!


 About Disneyland??? I think you lost part of the story.


----------



## Wobbley24 (Apr 10, 2017)

TerraCheo said:


> Bla, bla, bla. Read again what is the real problem and you'll save advising.


Or seeing as I have read your posts and not fully understood maybe tell me again what the real problem is?


----------



## TerraCheo (Aug 18, 2020)

Wobbley24 said:


> I did think that at first but remember English isn't Terra's first language so I think sometimes some of the metaphors he uses don't translate well.


True, but it is clear enough. I had problems, too many, Seiko tried to solve it, they did it partially and slow. Things go to worse as before, we'll see. And you come to tell if I must complain or not, the soul of the stones and other stories. Let's talk about watches because people here come to talk about them and do not about philosophy.


----------



## TerraCheo (Aug 18, 2020)

Wobbley24 said:


> Or seeing as I have read your posts and not fully understood maybe tell me again what the real problem is?


If you read the other posts you can save time and money.


----------



## TerraCheo (Aug 18, 2020)

coconutpolygon said:


> I literally thought this person is just posting various random copy pasta


🤣 Sure


----------



## TerraCheo (Aug 18, 2020)

Wobbley24 said:


> Or seeing as I have read your posts and not fully understood maybe tell me again what the real problem is?


Are you joking? Read my post, the one you answered, and if you still have doubts, look for the previous.


----------



## TerraCheo (Aug 18, 2020)

TerraCheo said:


> I’ll try to make it as short as possible. Since August 2020 I have the spb147. Super happy, everything ok, except if you didn’t thread very carefully the crown was getting stuck. Annoying, but for the rest, fine.
> 
> Some days later the bezel was moving on its own, it got suddenly super soft when turning. After being centered, in a while it was moved several minutes away again just for nothing, because of unnoticed rub or just putting my hand into the pocket. For a tough tool, the watch bezel became not as expected.
> 
> ...





Wobbley24 said:


> Or seeing as I have read your posts and not fully understood maybe tell me again what the real problem is?


Maybe you'll understand now.


----------



## Wobbley24 (Apr 10, 2017)

TerraCheo said:


> Maybe you'll understand now.


I understand better. Thanks


----------



## TerraCheo (Aug 18, 2020)

Wobbley24 said:


> I understand better. Thanks


There were around two posts showing my enthusiasm after that, I am not a hater, just a client tired and now fed up. After almost two years of experience, I wonder if I had a mistake buying this model and the answer is annoying me. So I am disturbed if somebody allows me to complaining or not because I only spent £1000.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Wobbley24 said:


> It's like driving a 60 year old classic car in 2022. Is it slower? Is it less practical? Is it less economic? Does it cost more to maintain? Yes, yes, yes, yes. But, people still buy and use classic cars as they like the style, like the feeling and want to be different.
> 
> But no one buys a classic car and then complains that it's difficult to start, expensive to maintain and slower than a modern car. That's all priced in.
> 
> All I am saying is that if you wear a modern mechanical you can't expect quartz like accuracy and you should expect to have to service it and regulate it.


You have a point, but then I'd say you don't 🤣

I mean, of course you shouldn't expect quartz precision from a mechanical, but no one have supported such a claim here. You say using today a mechanical watch is like driving a 60 year classic, which is partly right... only these particular classic cars from the 60s have been built in 2022, with 2022 parts made with 2022 machining and tolerances. Yes, it runs on carburetors but then 2022 carburetors, and we are fully concious of what a 2022 carburetor is capable of.

I do own classic watches from the 60s and they are not in mint conditions, so I don't ask them what I ask a new watch, nor I ask a new mechanical watch what I would ask to a quartz. But it's ludicrous being satisfied with a modern mechanical that is not on par, not only to a 60 y.o. watch when new (Omega got chronometer certs in the 60's by the hundreds of thousands -and a steel Constellation price was like 2000 inflation-adjusted dollars) but even to a watch from 60 years ago that is in fact 60 y.o.


----------



## Wobbley24 (Apr 10, 2017)

jmnav said:


> You have a point, but then I'd say you don't 🤣
> 
> I mean, of course you shouldn't expect quartz precision from a mechanical, but no one have supported such a claim here. You say using today a mechanical watch is like driving a 60 year classic, which is partly right... only these particular classic cars from the 60s have been built in 2022, with 2022 parts made with 2022 machining and tolerances. Yes, it runs on carburetors but then 2022 carburetors, and we are fully concious of what a 2022 carburetor is capable of.
> 
> I do own classic watches from the 60s and they are not in mint conditions, so I don't ask them what I ask a new watch, nor I ask a new mechanical watch what I would ask to a quartz. But it's ludicrous being satisfied with a modern mechanical that is not on par, not only to a 60 y.o. watch when new (Omega got chronometer certs in the 60's by the hundreds of thousands -and a steel Constellation price was like 2000 inflation-adjusted dollars) but even to a watch from 60 years ago that is in fact 60 y.o.


So do I or don't I have a point? 

No doubt that TerraCheo has a 'made on a friday afternoon' watch. A few minor issues (hour hand alignment and bezel feel) that should have been sorted before it left the factory (or sorted during the service) and a movement that should keep slightly better time.

My point with obsessing about the accuracy of a mechanical watch is that it's a bit self defeating. Though a mechanical watch made to 2022 standards should be more accurate than one made 60 years ago you are still fighting against the inherent limitations of a mechanical timepiece. Positional variation, temperature, dirt, the fact that the lubricants break down and change viscosity, magnetic fields and other things will all affect the isochronisity of the movement.

Get a high quality temperature compensated quartz movement and you can expect a watch to be accurate to 5-10 seconds a year. That's 73 times more accurate than a Rolex running at +2 sec a day.

I am just saying that it's not worth obsessing about the accuracy of a mechanical movement. If you want a really accurate watch - get a quartz. If you would rather wear a mechanical (for various reasons) accept that you will have to set it once a week.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Kev161 said:


> View attachment 16737427


Great shot!


----------



## TerraCheo (Aug 18, 2020)

Wobbley24 said:


> So do I or don't I have a point?
> 
> No doubt that TerraCheo has a 'made on a friday afternoon' watch. A few minor issues (hour hand alignment and bezel feel) that should have been sorted before it left the factory (or sorted during the service) and a movement that should keep slightly better time.
> 
> ...


All right, that is why I will never buy again a 6R35 Seiko (and probably any other mechanical Seiko). If I chose an automatic by impulse, it'll be whatever brand with the right price which test their pieces at least. Seiko is not the valuable brand it was before neither cheap at all. It's a pity. Period.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Wobbley24 said:


> So do I or don't I have a point?
> 
> No doubt that TerraCheo has a 'made on a friday afternoon' watch. A few minor issues (hour hand alignment and bezel feel) that should have been sorted before it left the factory (or sorted during the service) and a movement that should keep slightly better time.
> 
> ...


1. But we are talking about mechanical watches you'll need to set more than once a week.
2. What you are saying (another lame comparation) is more or less like _"there's no need for flyweight boxers to make the best out of themselves because, even then, they can't be opposition to a heavyweight boxer"_ and that I think is utterly wrong.

I don't ask mechanical watches to be accurate to 5-10 seconds a year. In fact I think a mechanical watch that is within 1 minute/week to be "acceptable" while not "excelent". What I find disgusting is paying north of a grand for a >10s/day watch -which I can control myself, just not buying them, or others doing so "because they are mechanicals, after all" since that precludes me (and everybody else) buying fine watches at an acceptable price. As I said, one of the finest mechanical mass-produced watches from the 60's, an Omega Constellation, could be acquired at more or less $2000 in today's dollars. Seiko offering a 6r35 at the QA they come from their factory on $1000plus watches is insulting and a pity, since forgetting about this and other more or less minor details, they are very nice watches. And I blame more us, buyers, than Seiko trying to get the highest profit for their investment. Capitalism requires rational parties to work as intended... at both sides of the equation.


----------



## Wobbley24 (Apr 10, 2017)

jmnav said:


> 1. But we are talking about mechanical watches you'll need to set more than once a week.
> 2. What you are saying (another lame comparation) is more or less like _"there's no need for flyweight boxers to make the best out of themselves because, even then, they can't be opposition to a heavyweight boxer"_ and that I think is utterly wrong.
> 
> I don't ask mechanical watches to be accurate to 5-10 seconds a year. In fact I think a mechanical watch that is within 1 minute/week to be "acceptable" while not "excelent". What I find disgusting is paying north of a grand for a >10s/day watch -which I can control myself, just not buying them, or others doing so "because they are mechanicals, after all" since that precludes me (and everybody else) buying fine watches at an acceptable price. As I said, one of the finest mechanical mass-produced watches from the 60's, an Omega Constellation, could be acquired at more or less $2000 in today's dollars. Seiko offering a 6r35 at the QA they come from their factory on $1000plus watches is insulting and a pity, since forgetting about this and other more or less minor details, they are very nice watches. And I blame more us, buyers, than Seiko trying to get the highest profit for their investment. Capitalism requires rational parties to work as intended... at both sides of the equation.


I don't follow or accept either argument. 
1) -12s a day is -1min 24sec a week or 1 min slow on Friday if you set it on Monday morning. How accurate do you need to be in day to day life?

2) I never said anything or excused mechanical watchmakers from the pursuit of accuracy. It's noble and I applaud the effort. However, it's like making a piston engine plane a little bit faster when the jet engine exists. (Rude to call my comparison 'lame' though. Have I upset you?)

On most of your following points I agree with you.

Should Seiko put a higher quality movement in a £1000 watch than the 6R series which used to be available in a Sumo at £350? Yes, of course they should.

Are there some absolutely amazing vintage watches out there at the £1000-2000 mark that put the SPB14X to shame? Yes, but a lot of that is to do with depreciation. Let's compare like with like.

Should a £1000 watch have a better accuracy than -10 sec a day? In an ideal world, Yes.

However, regulating a watch movement is hard work and Seiko are saving themselves a lot of work and expense (both in manufacturering and after sales) by quoting excessive accuracy figures. 
If you don't like it you don't have to buy a Seiko. Personally I prefer the look of the SPB14X to the competition like the Tissot Seastar 2000.

It would be nice if Seiko produced their 6R movements in different grades (like ETA does with the Standard, Elabore, Top, Chronometer labels having different quoted accuracies). Especially now the 6R is going into more and more expensive watches. Fingers crossed that they start doing that.

What amazes me is the outrage generated when a mechanical watch is performing within its quoted specifications. The OP (and you) scream that it should be better than this...
Why should it? Personally, I think that you need to change your expectations on what accuracy is acceptable.
I can't even find the quoted accuracy on the Tissot Powermatic 80 movement anywhere online.

What other mechanical dive watch are you going to buy which has a significantly better quoted accuracy?


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Wobbley24 said:


> (Rude to call my comparison 'lame' though. Have I upset you?)


No 🤣 

I was calling _my_ comparation lame. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## TerraCheo (Aug 18, 2020)

Wobbley24 said:


> I don't follow or accept either argument.
> 1) -12s a day is -1min 24sec a week or 1 min slow on Friday if you set it on Monday morning. How accurate do you need to be in day to day life?
> 
> 2) I never said anything or excused mechanical watchmakers from the pursuit of accuracy. It's noble and I applaud the effort. However, it's like making a piston engine plane a little bit faster when the jet engine exists. (Rude to call my comparison 'lame' though. Have I upset you?)
> ...


In the end you contradict yourself and somehow you agree with us. So can I complain or not? You say no, but you say that everything should be better too. I think you came into the wrong garden. What is disgusting to me is the anarchic running of the mechanics making it the worst of this really nice watch. They just add minor changes to increase prices brazenly from some years ago.


----------



## TerraCheo (Aug 18, 2020)

Wobbley24 said:


> What amazes me is the outrage generated when a mechanical watch is performing within its quoted specifications. The OP (and you) scream that it should be better than this...
> Why should it? Personally, I think that you need to change your expectations on what accuracy is acceptable.


"Why should it?" Because if you do not like the accuracy and everybody believe it can do it better, as you stated, they can make you pay to regulate it and that is nice, for them. At least they could check if the watch is working before delivering to retailers 🤣, others regulate it a bit.

As I said, with clients like you that applause anything your beloved brand make, the only you can expect is a decrease of quality and increase of prices. I would like to have you as a client. And what I think is that you need to change your behavior as a client, as long as you are not a stock holder of Seiko.


----------



## Eclectic Gearhead (Feb 6, 2019)

Gratuitous SPB143 pic


----------



## Wobbley24 (Apr 10, 2017)

TerraCheo said:


> "Why should it?" Because if you do not like the accuracy and everybody believe it can do it better, as you stated, they can make you pay to regulate it and that is nice, for them. At least they could check if the watch is working before delivering to retailers 🤣, others regulate it a bit.
> 
> As I said, with clients like you that applause anything your beloved brand make, the only you can expect is a decrease of quality and increase of prices. I would like to have you as a client. And what I think is that you need to change your behavior as a client, as long as you are not a stock holder of Seiko.


I can agree with you that the accuracy SHOULD be better and that the watch (in an ideal world) SHOULD be cheaper, and yet disagree with you on other matters.

We live in the world we live in. Companies seek profits and will try to do less to increase profits. I think Swatch group, Seiko and so on all will all do this. Seiko are not worst that other companies in this respect. 
You do your research on here and you will find many people who have a watch with a Powermatic 80 Tissot movement who find that it has a similar accuracy levels to your SPB. The worst thing is that they can't get it regulated as it's a free sprung balance wheel and the hairspring has been laser welded in place. The only alternative is to replace the whole movement (at Tissot). You will also find people who are very happy with their Tissot and find it gives COSC levels of accuracy.

Like I said in a previous post. With a mechanical watch £1000 and below you have to be lucky to get good accuracy.

By your expectations (of COSC levels of accuracy) you have set yourself up for disappointment.

Either accept that you will have to get the watch regulated and incur additional cost or invest in a watch that uses a top grade or chronometer grade movement in the first place.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Could some one post a watch to break up these walls of text.


----------



## TerraCheo (Aug 18, 2020)

Wobbley24 said:


> By your expectations (of COSC levels of accuracy) you have set yourself up for disappointment.
> 
> Either accept that you will have to get the watch regulated and incur additional cost or invest in a watch that uses a top grade or chronometer grade movement in the first place.


Can you tell me when did I said, although you repeat time after time, that I was expecting a COSC level of accuracy in a 6R35 as you state continuously? I think this is part of the story tale you have in your head. I would never expect such a behavior from a coffee machine and neither from a 6R35. The only thing that could make me a bit more happy is to be able to leave the watch +/-30/60/90 seconds away from the right time, just to touch the watch two weeks later. Just two, just twice a month.The rest is a fairy tale you built into your head. And if I have to spend for that, €3000? that becomes a bad movie.

I see you so positive taking the exception as a norm repeating that people get COSC, if they are lucky enough, on a 6R35, that you could play Euro-Millions Lottery tonight and get over €200 million. So to play lottery I prefer the millions over the Seiko. I do not ask you to bring me the moon to my backyard. I do not ask you anything. Can you understand?

But what I would appreciate is you stop telling me what I need to think, what to buy, how much spend and to accept which things have soul, are alive or stuffed, just anything I must accept coming out of your brain. You remind me that kind of football fanatic supporters of any team that only see red, light blue, white when there are many rainbows around (no pun intended). I hate hooligans of any sphere.

I repeat, with clients like you, do not expect much improves. I do not know how many posts you read only in this thread. There are a lot complaining exactly about this same problem with Seiko. I know, all are wrong and you are right. A cannot imagine your watch -14.9 or +24.9 sec while you praise the watch and next day getting -15.1 or +25.1 and running to the service center to get your watch regulated, for free! The same wonderful/rubbish watch is in both cases. So leave it as it is. 🤣

So, please, do not bore the rest with your "happiness" and make me show out so often my disappointment. It seems I do not like or hate what it is false. I hate your childish way to say the rest what's right/wrong.


----------



## TerraCheo (Aug 18, 2020)

HayabusaRid3r1080 said:


> Could some one post a watch to break up these walls of text.


You are right. 👍


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

HayabusaRid3r1080 said:


> Could some one post a watch to break up these walls of text.


I would but the 6R35 in mine broke more than 2 months ago and is still with Seiko 👍


----------



## TerraCheo (Aug 18, 2020)

Which one?


----------



## Wobbley24 (Apr 10, 2017)

TerraCheo, I am confused. You post your watch problem on a public internet forum but then get cross when someone gives you their opinion.


----------



## Wobbley24 (Apr 10, 2017)

No doubt that your watch wasn't perfect. It just seemed that your major problem with the watch was the timekeeping. I was just saying to care a bit less, 'let it go'. 
Live with the watch being 1min 24sec slow at the end of the week. After all, it's a mechanical watch operating within the manufacturers quoted accuracy.


----------



## Wobbley24 (Apr 10, 2017)

If that accuracy isn't good enough. Get it regulated (not by Seiko) or get a more accurate watch.


----------



## Wobbley24 (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm going to stop posting on this now as by sharing my opinion. I've annoyed you. 
Rather than taking my opinion on board and seeing if I have a point. You would rather label me a Seiko fanboy and blame me for the status quo of Seiko putting a 6R movement in a €1000 watch.

For your information. I am no Seiko fanboy. I am currently wearing a Casio and have a Rolex, an Oris, a Marathon and a Seiko in the travel watch roll.

I would have made the same argument if you were complaining about the timekeeping of a Tissot, a Rado or a Mido.

Basically my point is if a watch is operating within manufacturers specs you can't blame the manufacturer for that. Also if those specs aren't accurate enough for you buy a watch that is.

That's me done.

Wobbley24 Out.


----------



## TerraCheo (Aug 18, 2020)

Wobbley24 said:


> I can agree with you that the accuracy SHOULD be better and that the watch (in an ideal world) SHOULD be cheaper, and yet disagree with you on other matters.


I just reply to this part of a former post and leave the last ones that I did no even read, because you tired me.

As you say: *“I can agree with you that the accuracy SHOULD be better”* and it *“SHOULD be cheaper”*... What a heck are you f*** around then? Do you like touching balls? That's what I talked about all the time. 🤦‍

And about *“other matters”*, I do not give a s*** on that, even less if they are fictions you have invented to have anything to argue about. You are lost in the little branches to keep yourself far away from the main trunk.

I leave for Disneyland your *“(in an ideal world)”*. Up to you. 🧚‍

Just read the OP and your response again and go down from the hot air balloon. All *“with a pinch of salt”*, of course. 🤣


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

More pictures, less waffle 🧇  









L-R: SPB239, 143, 149, 147


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Nitsab (Jan 27, 2021)

redhed18 said:


> More pictures, less waffle 🧇
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which is your fave and why?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBDC153/SPB253


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Probably all sold out but does anyone have a local AD in the US that may still have a SPB213 in stock?


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Pritch01 (Dec 22, 2009)

Kev161 said:


> View attachment 16756945


Love the strap - what is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Nitsab said:


> Which is your fave and why?


Hi, sorry I didn't reply earlier!
Tapatalk seems to have lost the plot...

My "Pick One" would be the *SPB239 (vintage)*

Why:

The vintage lume colour gives warmth and character and I do like fauxtina lume... so that puts it over the 143 for me.
The dial printing is more legible on the 239 than the 147 (gilt)... on which the Seiko, Prospex somewhat disappears
The 239 is slightly more colour versatile for straps & clothes than 149 (blue), even though that colour is _very_ subtle...
I don't worry about the straps each comes with... since you can get OEM or Uncle bracelets & straps easily enough.

My _overall_ order of preference would be... from the top:

#1 = SPB 239 (_vintage_)
#2 = SPB 149 (_blue limited edition) ... such a subtle colour, more versatile than say bright IN YOUR FACE royal blues_
#3 = SPB 147 (_gilt dial) ... it's a bit more bling with the gold tones, so you have to just embrace that!_
#4 =SPB 143 (_gray dial) ... can be a bit too monochromatic... either you lean into that, or pop some coloured straps on._

Continuing the list, for the pieces that I have not seen in person:

#5 = SPB 253 (_DLC orange_) ... really torn about this one, generally I love the lustre of _bare_ steel but... DLC photos above are HOT!
#6 = SPB 213 (_white dial) ... _I'm not a white dial guy, but this could be a _great_ summer piece, esp. on coloured straps. If you sail a yacht, get this!
#7 = SPB 145 ("_brown/gray_" _boutique_ _edition_) ... this one never spoke to me, a more chocolate brown might have appealed more?
#8 = SPB 297 (_Save the Ocean, glacier blue_) ... I prefer a flat dial on these "63MAS" vs. this textured dial (link below as a reminder)









Seiko Introduces the All New Prospex Save the Ocean Special Editions, Inspired by Glacial Ice - Worn & Wound


Seiko has unveiled their first big drop of the year, and it includes a trio of divers that play with their recent glacier and ice themed dials in new ways. In what has become something of a typical move from the brand, what we have here are three watches in each of three signature dive […]




wornandwound.com





#9 = There was also a JDM Bright Blue version iirc, but it didn't float my boat.

The only downside to the 239 is that you do get the 3 o'clock lume marker... which can be divisive.

Thankfully we all have different tastes!


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Kev161 said:


> View attachment 16787133


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

So just my luck, I get my SPB143 back from "service" from Seiko UK after 3 months (they had to swap the movement but they didn't have any 6R35s so they had to get one from Japan? or something). Anyway I get the watch back and it looks like they've swapped the dial... and this one has a misprinted minute track, or all the indices are wrong, or something but it's way off (very clear at 12 and 6) 😂 back to the AD I go... my luck with this watch is awful.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

I saw uncle seiko has fitted rubber straps for the SKX lineup. Any idea if there are any quality fitted rubber straps for the spb143?


----------



## Sughosh Bhamore (Jul 10, 2015)

jam3s121 said:


> I saw uncle seiko has fitted rubber straps for the SKX lineup. Any idea if there are any quality fitted rubber straps for the spb143?


Try crafter blue or clockwork republic.


----------



## almostquick1 (6 mo ago)

SPB143 w/ blue leather strap


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## ilyfrankh (6 mo ago)

I spent a lot of time searching for pictures of this watch on smaller wrists as I decided whether or not I should buy it... 

I'll say the lug-to-lug is on the upper end of what I find wearable on my 6.3" / 16cm wrist (48-49mm wide), and it does feel a bit top heavy, but overall it wears O.K. 

I like wearing my watches a bit loose, but If I make it one micro-adjustment hole tighter, there's just barely no overhang.










Thanks to everyone here in the 6.25 - 6.5" wrist range who posted their pictures.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

I put it on leather


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

ilyfrankh said:


> I spent a lot of time searching for pictures of this watch on smaller wrists as I decided whether or not I should buy it...
> 
> I'll say the lug-to-lug is on the upper end of what I find wearable on my 6.3" / 16cm wrist (48-49mm wide), and it does feel a bit top heavy, but overall it wears O.K.
> 
> ...


Looks just about right to me. Does it feel top heavy on other straps?


----------



## ilyfrankh (6 mo ago)

jam3s121 said:


> Looks just about right to me. Does it feel top heavy on other straps?


On a NATO, yes, but not as bad with an Erika's Original. The elasticity keeps it very close to the wrist. The rubber strap that comes with it is a bit long for my liking, too much extra material sticking out.


----------



## dkh (Oct 8, 2016)

KoolKat said:


> View attachment 16790662


That's a really nice, beefy mesh bracelet. Can you point me toward the source?


----------



## almostquick1 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Airjoe72 (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## JDPNY (Sep 14, 2009)

SPB149


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

Airjoe72 said:


> View attachment 16816354


Nice combo @Airjoe72 ; may I know where u got that nato strap? Price? Thanks in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airjoe72 (Jan 1, 2013)

babbsky said:


> Nice combo @Airjoe72 ; may I know where u got that nato strap? Price? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks @babbsky
It’s an elastic strap from B&R Bands.








B & R Bands LLC


Shop our collection of the most comfortable Elastic Parachute Military Watch Bands & Straps!



www.bandrbands.com


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

Airjoe72 said:


> Thanks @babbsky
> It’s an elastic strap from B&R Bands.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you @Airjoe72 ; for ur reply. Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## almostquick1 (6 mo ago)




----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

A month or so back I asked if anyone knew of an AD that still had an SPB213 in stock. As luck would have it while I was NYC in July I found one. Super happy with it.


----------



## mosquitojoyride (Apr 5, 2019)

dsquared24 said:


> A month or so back I asked if anyone knew of an AD that still had an SPB213 in stock. As luck would have it while I was NYC in July I found one. Super happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 16836069


Nice. Where in NYC?


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

mosquitojoyride said:


> Nice. Where in NYC?


At Carat and Co


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

I spent some time last night at an airport watch store trying on many of the latest Seikos.

I confirmed that the SPB143 is absolutely my next watch. I was able to compare with one of the new thin divers, maybe the SPB313, and it was clear that the 143 is just nicer and a step above, thanks to the bezel and dial. Not that the 413 is bad, just less spiffy. The price of the 143 seems about right though I wish it were cheaper. Also at the store I checked out Mido and Certina divers thy probably were better "values" but not as sharp as the Seikos. The 313 is definitely overpriced. Should be about $600.

I also tried a Willard and saw that it was just too big for me wrist notwithstanding the ok lug-to-lug. Just too much watch. 

Lastly, I tried a 1959 Alpinist. I liked it but it didn't grab me.

It's all about the 143.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

New CW Ward 300 Pro has a ceramic bezel, screw-in pins, and micro adjust on the clasp without needing a tool. For less than I paid for my SPB143. I think Seiko needs to step up the specs. Starting to not think so highly of my 143.


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

jam3s121 said:


> New CW Ward 300 Pro has a ceramic bezel, screw-in pins, and micro adjust on the clasp without needing a tool. For less than I paid for my SPB143. I think Seiko needs to step up the specs. Starting to not think so highly of my 143.


Yeah but where's the heritage?


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Heritage is nice, but I don't think it's an excuse for features other sub 1k watches are starting to get. That's my opinion though. I know some people love seiko and everything they do so they don't mind.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)

on the other hand Seiko has the Diashield coating and is ISO diver certified.
arguably more interesting dial, and in-house movement.

btw Tudor Black Bay is a $3000 watch and does not have ceramic bezel.


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

Micro-adjust clasp is the only one that I'd label as clearly better compared to the SPB143. The bezel material works with the esthetics and bracelet pins do their job well enough.



jam3s121 said:


> New CW Ward 300 Pro has a ceramic bezel, screw-in pins, and micro adjust on the clasp without needing a tool. For less than I paid for my SPB143. I think Seiko needs to step up the specs. Starting to not think so highly of my 143.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

jam3s121 said:


> New CW Ward 300 Pro has a ceramic bezel, screw-in pins, and micro adjust on the clasp without needing a tool. For less than I paid for my SPB143. I think Seiko needs to step up the specs. Starting to not think so highly of my 143.


Ceramic bezel is cheap enough, Get that in £50 watches if you want, Pin and collar is arguably better for longevity, Their clasp is nice, Hands are ugly, Logo is ugly, No history, They HAVE to give more specs or nobody would buy, I doubt you'd even be able to get spare parts for it in 5 years.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Ryan1881 said:


> Ceramic bezel is cheap enough, Get that in £50 watches if you want, Pin and collar is arguably better for longevity, Their clasp is nice, Hands are ugly, Logo is ugly, No history, They HAVE to give more specs or nobody would buy.


Also, mail order only from one location. Interesting how people nowadays seem to value the entire Seiko supply chain and the ability to buy, and service, them in over 100 countries at zero (same goes for all other brands avaliable "in the shops").

But then value is nothing and price is everything to the new breed of buyer. Before, they were able to make the distinction. So what happened?


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

One-Seventy said:


> Also, mail order only from one location. Interesting how people nowadays seem to value the entire Seiko supply chain and the ability to buy, and service, them in over 100 countries at zero (same goes for all other brands avaliable "in the shops").
> 
> But then value is nothing and price is everything to the new breed of buyer. Before, they were able to make the distinction. So what happened?


I think it's probably because a lot of people coming into watches recently have not actually owned a watch for more than a year. They haven't had to have it serviced, or repaired, or had a bracelet link/clasp/whatever replaced, or a gasket or whatever replaced etc etc. and haven't had to actually deal with the brand post sale.

I've had experiences with a handful of brands now after a mere 3-4 years collecting, and some of them are far far far nicer and approachable than others. Oris, Nomos, GS, and Longines have been fantastic. Emailing them and asking a question about the movement, or getting a replacement strap, or link, or screw, or arranging a service has been efficient and clear.

Rolex? Very slow, but at least it's decent. Seiko? Almost as bad as Rolex, incredibly slow with almost no communication, but also with awful work. (My SPB143 was with them for 4 months because the mainspring failed, they took ages to replace the movement and ended up mashing up the crown, and replacing the dial with a misprinted one, and god knows what else - so it's back to them now and has been for a month+).

Going forward if I buy a watch that I know I want to keep in my collection long term, I want to know that the people who will eventually be servicing it etc actually care about me as a customer and user of their product. Not expecting them to go out of their way, but at least having a reasonable open line of communication and some transparency goes a long way. Will they have the parts in 10+ years? will they even exist in 10 years (unsure about a lot of micros that might disappear).


----------



## WatchGuyCanada (Aug 22, 2020)

Here's my SPB239; happy to be back in the Seiko fold after selling a bunch of 5s and a hiccup with a recent 143 purchase (returned due to a lot of dust) -- the reviews in this thread were instrumental in my purchases. Love the khaki and chocolate Seichu nato straps, though I've got a bracelet incoming thanks to Predictabilly! While the dial looks black in lower light, early morning sun brings out the subtle espresso sunburst pattern, much muted compared to the other SPB14Xs. Loving the glossy lume plots. Running at 9 s/d with just a few hours on the wrist. But Seiko, please get your dust issue figured out -- one spec top-right the X.


----------



## mdss68 (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## WatchGuyCanada (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## WatchGuyCanada (Aug 22, 2020)

Kev161 said:


> View attachment 16860642


Now there's a cool comparison!


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

WatchGuyCanada said:


> Now there's a cool comparison!


Thanks!👍


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

I totally agree that there is something to be said about being able to get Seiko's serviced by Seiko within the States, or Europe easily. I guess my comment was more saying that Seiko has been trying to move upmarket, or at least adjust their prices since years ago Seiko was an incredible value and I'm seeing some gaps in the feature set IMO. Anyways I still love my spb143, I got it on a MN Strap now and I haven't taken it off since getting the strap, after not wearing it much for the past 5 months.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## WatchGuyCanada (Aug 22, 2020)

boatswain said:


>


Dang, that is a great dial colour...


----------



## WatchGuyCanada (Aug 22, 2020)

Finally nabbed a Seiko SPB bracelet, courtesy of Predictabilly (thanks, again!), and happy to have my SPB239 on stainless steel -- I'm a bracelet guy. Here it is with my Raven Venture II. On the left, the Diashield has a bit of different look, a little darker or something. Raven uses high quality 316L stainless steel, and you can see on the right it's a little lighter. I know many slag the SPB bracelet, but it feels quality to me. I like the heavy weight. The colour matches the watch case. It doesn't feel overly rattlely. The pin and collar is kinda basic, as is the clasp, but they are proven designs and do the job well. I appreciate a branded bracelet. I don't mind the SPB end links, they add an interesting look, though one could say they are not perfectly married to the lugs. Back to the right you can see how the Raven has custom-fitted end links. The look is clean and integrated. I know the owner will tweak things like that after receiving the prototypes. All in all, I recommend the Seiko version if you have any doubts and you can stomach the price (though, as noted, I purchased used). YMMV. Cheers.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

WatchGuyCanada said:


> Dang, that is a great dial colour...


I am a big fan of this grey sunburst. 

Has a nice variance in different lights, not too flashy and nice subtle texture.


----------



## WatchGuyCanada (Aug 22, 2020)

boatswain said:


> I am a big fan of this grey sunburst.
> 
> Has a nice variance in different lights, not too flashy and nice subtle texture.


Yes, the SPB143 is a compelling dial -- I actually had one in had for a few days but had to return due to an inordinate amount of dust pretty well everywhere inside. I could have re-purchased the 143 but while searching I came across the 239, which spoke to me just a little more. I think it scratched the BB58 itch, but more subtle to that of the 147. That said, all of these 62MAS 'tributes' are enticing -- you can't go wrong with any of the lot.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

WatchGuyCanada said:


> Yes, the SPB143 is a compelling dial -- I actually had one in had for a few days but had to return due to an inordinate amount of dust pretty well everywhere inside. I could have re-purchased the 143 but while searching I came across the 239, which spoke to me just a little more. I think it scratched the BB58 itch, but more subtle to that of the 147. That said, all of these 62MAS 'tributes' are enticing -- you can't go wrong with any of the lot.


Agreed

All of the color ways are pretty great!

On that front I think the only change I would have made would have been on the white dial, bumping up the contrast with black hour marker frames and hands.


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

For any other Uncle (Seiko) Tropic Strap owners, I found that boiling and then cooling the strap inside of Yeti rambler three times made a large difference. The tropic rubber softened considerably and also now forms to my wrist much better. The process was directly inspired by this *Tropic Strap post* by @*liquidtension. *


----------



## Airjoe72 (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## moarlo (May 28, 2017)

couple years late to the party but I’m glad to be here


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

moarlo said:


> couple years late to the party but I’m glad to be here
> View attachment 16881714


Never too late


----------



## Cauchy (May 18, 2015)

Two years of being my daily driver and so far the only thing that's interested me as an alternative is the new 39mm Pelagos. Great watch!


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

The only one I have. The 140 year anniversary version.


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

Are there any preference for the models with the lume bar at 3 o'clock or the older with without the lume at 3?


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

Ricky T said:


> Are there any preference for the models with the lume bar at 3 o'clock or the older with without the lume at 3?


A lot of people prefer the first iteration models without the lume bar at 3 o clock.

Without the lume pip at 3 the minute track is unobstructed, the lume forms a circle that doesn't jut out at 3 o clock. and the date window is slightly bigger and has a nice bevel.










I think they realised the lume pip at 3 o clock models were a bit of an afterthought because the new divers they released now have full lume pips across the board, and put the date at 4:30 or whatever it is.


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you for your response.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I prefer the original without the pip at 3. 

That said I think there is still a lot going for it even with the pip at 3


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

Cauchy said:


> Two years of being my daily driver and so far the only thing that's interested me as an alternative is the new 39mm Pelagos. Great watch!
> View attachment 16890821


My thoughts exactly, although I do enjoy having the date.


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

Does anyone own the Uncle Seiko Oyster and President bracelet? I am debating if it is worth having both or if they are too similar to justify?


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

coconutpolygon said:


> So just my luck, I get my SPB143 back from "service" from Seiko UK after 3 months (they had to swap the movement but they didn't have any 6R35s so they had to get one from Japan? or something). Anyway I get the watch back and it looks like they've swapped the dial... and this one has a misprinted minute track, or all the indices are wrong, or something but it's way off (very clear at 12 and 6) 😂 back to the AD I go... my luck with this watch is awful.
> 
> View attachment 16788608


So I got my SPB143 back today again, so it was with Seiko since April or May basically. They replaced the dial again, but sadly this time it has the lume pip at 3. Everything else is correctly printed though! 

If I can't get used to the ugly pip I'll either swap it out for the SPB149 dial and second hand (I have those from a previous mod), or just sell the watch. Or... if I can somehow source a non lume pip spb143 dial but I haven't seen those available anywhere for a while.


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)

*







*


----------



## moarlo (May 28, 2017)

MM300 clasp swap


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

Chatoboy said:


> *
> View attachment 16906545
> *


Nice! Where's the strap from?


----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)

jcartw20 said:


> Nice! Where's the strap from?


Helm RS2 Strap from Amazon. Nice flexible FKM Rubber with the Isofrane look, but not the price.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

pixel_pusher said:


> Does anyone own the Uncle Seiko Oyster and President bracelet? I am debating if it is worth having both or if they are too similar to justify?


I have same q. Any one try the US prez yet?


----------



## Zeclarr (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## evilym (4 mo ago)

pixel_pusher said:


> Does anyone own the Uncle Seiko Oyster and President bracelet? I am debating if it is worth having both or if they are too similar to justify?





Tone1298 said:


> I have same q. Any one try the US prez yet?


From this two: go for President. Looks different than original

I have z199.
It fits case better than original and most important for me it doesnt have double clasp (wich annoys me alot in every bracelet).
In my opinion, overal feeling and quality is better than Seiko's bracelet.



























_







_


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

side by side.


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

evilym said:


> From this two: go for President. Looks different than original
> 
> I have z199.
> It fits case better than original and most important for me it doesnt have double clasp (wich annoys me alot in every bracelet).
> ...



I owned and sold the z199 because I couldn't stand the stamped clasp and much prefer the milled version on the oyster style. I was most interested in the transition from lug to bracelet to see if the president version fixes the "awkward" polished cut out highlighted in red. Judging by this photo from Uncle Seiko it really doesn't. I will agree The z199 has had the best solution to this transition as far as I can tell and Uncle Seiko always makes a better bracelet than Seiko.


----------



## evilym (4 mo ago)

pixel_pusher said:


> I owned and sold the z199 because I couldn't stand the stamped clasp and much prefer the milled version on the oyster style. I was most interested in the transition from lug to bracelet to see if the president version fixes the "awkward" polished cut out highlighted in red. Judging by this photo from Uncle Seiko it really doesn't. I will agree The z199 has had the best solution to this transition as far as I can tell and Uncle Seiko always makes a better bracelet than Seiko.


Yeah, the polished part is kinda wierd, but it doesnt bother me that much. 

And clasp is as good as it is bad. The look is great but it works realy hard. It needs alot od pressure to clasp and alot of force to open up (at least mine does). Anyway - for me everything is better than double clasp. No matter Seiko's or third party. So z199 is right now my only option.


----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)




----------



## KenRothman01 (May 3, 2015)




----------



## iehrenwald (May 18, 2018)

redhed18 said:


>


That looks awesome, who makes that monochromatic camo strap? I'd love one.


----------



## evilym (4 mo ago)




----------



## militaryfan (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Zeclarr (Dec 2, 2019)

On a mesh from Staib. Love it !


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Seiko Saturday


----------



## mtotatm (3 mo ago)

Hi im looking to purchase a bracelet for my spb239, was wondering if the seiko OEM bracelet is worth 300+ or should i get some other bracelet instead, do you guys have any suggestions? Thanks!!


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

You'd be better off buying outside of Seiko. Look at Zeclarr's pictures two posts up.


----------



## iehrenwald (May 18, 2018)

mtotatm said:


> Hi im looking to purchase a bracelet for my spb239, was wondering if the seiko OEM bracelet is worth 300+ or should i get some other bracelet instead, do you guys have any suggestions? Thanks!!


I suggest taking a look at options from Uncle Straps (formerly Uncle Seiko).


----------



## evilym (4 mo ago)

mtotatm said:


> Hi im looking to purchase a bracelet for my spb239, was wondering if the seiko OEM bracelet is worth 300+ or should i get some other bracelet instead, do you guys have any suggestions? Thanks!!


It's not worth it. 

Check out Uncle Seiko or Strapcode. 
They are cheaper and have better quality.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

STO Glacier SE SPB297


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

mtotatm said:


> Hi im looking to purchase a bracelet for my spb239, was wondering if the seiko OEM bracelet is worth 300+ or should i get some other bracelet instead, do you guys have any suggestions? Thanks!!


highly recommend the uncle seiko oyster bracelet, I love it.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

mtotatm said:


> Hi im looking to purchase a bracelet for my spb239, was wondering if the seiko OEM bracelet is worth 300+ or should i get some other bracelet instead, do you guys have any suggestions? Thanks!!


You can get an OEM on ebay for under $200.
Get the OEM, with the diashield, so it will match the case. The after markets will not, to me it was noticeable.


----------



## iehrenwald (May 18, 2018)

Bosman said:


> You can get an OEM on ebay for under $200.
> Get the OEM, with the diashield, so it will match the case. The after markets will not, to me it was noticeable.


That is true, the coloring is a bit different. However, the OEM bracelet doesn't fit all wrists well, has very limited micro adjust options, and the male end links are ugly (IMO). The SPB14x belongs on a NATO or MN anyway 😉


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

iehrenwald said:


> That is true, the coloring is a bit different. However, the OEM bracelet doesn't fit all wrists well, has very limited micro adjust options, and the male end links are ugly (IMO). The SPB14x belongs on a NATO or MN anyway 😉


Four micro adjustment holes, how is that limited? Don't love the male end links either.


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## evilym (4 mo ago)

Sunday Morning Showdown: Citizen Promaster Mechanical Diver 200M Vs. Seiko Prospex SPB143


✓ Today's Sunday Morning Showdown puts the Seiko Prospex SPB143 up against the Citizen Promaster Mechanical Diver 200M ✓ Vote now! ✓




www.fratellowatches.com





What do You guys think? Seiko or Citizen?


----------



## mosquitojoyride (Apr 5, 2019)

evilym said:


> Sunday Morning Showdown: Citizen Promaster Mechanical Diver 200M Vs. Seiko Prospex SPB143
> 
> 
> ✓ Today's Sunday Morning Showdown puts the Seiko Prospex SPB143 up against the Citizen Promaster Mechanical Diver 200M ✓ Vote now! ✓
> ...


 If only we can stick the citizens movement into the 62mas…


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

evilym said:


> Sunday Morning Showdown: Citizen Promaster Mechanical Diver 200M Vs. Seiko Prospex SPB143
> 
> 
> ✓ Today's Sunday Morning Showdown puts the Seiko Prospex SPB143 up against the Citizen Promaster Mechanical Diver 200M ✓ Vote now! ✓
> ...


non lume-pip SPB143 is one of the best looking watches in recent years (even if it is a reinterpretation). the citizen is really nice though. I would go with the SPB143 because of the overall aesthetics and ergonomics like the bigger crown, and the proportions are nicer. Even if I no longer have one in my collection after the awful customer service from Seiko😅.


----------



## evilym (4 mo ago)

mosquitojoyride said:


> If only we can stick the citizens movement into the 62mas…


Yes and no... 

Would love to see 28,800vph and better accuracy but on the other hand 70h power reserve is quite usefull (i can rotate 3 different watches for 3 days and come back to see SPB still ticking). 

Anyway, i need to try on, this Citizen myself. 



coconutpolygon said:


> non lume-pip SPB143 is one of the best looking watches in recent years (even if it is a reinterpretation). the citizen is really nice though. I would go with the SPB143 because of the overall aesthetics and ergonomics like the bigger crown, and the proportions are nicer.


Agree!


----------



## mosquitojoyride (Apr 5, 2019)

evilym said:


> Yes and no...
> 
> Would love to see 28,800vph and better accuracy but on the other hand 70h power reserve is quite usefull (i can rotate 3 different watches for 3 days and come back to see SPB still ticking).
> 
> ...


I wear my 62mas when running which was every other day on the summer. Got injured working out and didn’t wear for over 2 days. Put the watch on, it was running an hour behind...


----------



## evilym (4 mo ago)

mosquitojoyride said:


> I wear my 62mas when running which was every other day on the summer. Got injured working out and didn’t wear for over 2 days. Put the watch on, it was running an hour behind...


Then something is realy bad. One hour?... 

Mine is doing like: from +6 sec a day to +24 sec a day. Most irregular watch i own.


----------



## mosquitojoyride (Apr 5, 2019)

evilym said:


> Then something is realy bad. One hour?...
> 
> Mine is doing like: from +6 sec a day to +24 sec a day. Most irregular watch i own.


Yeah I try not to talk ish about the movement because it’s been talked to death but I had it serviced twice the accuracy was so bad. It got serviced to plus 5 a day then I dropped it from 2 feet and it was erratic again but luckily settled on plus 7. The one hour behind, not sure if the drop has anything to do with it as I wore it daily before letting it settle for two days. Regardless, none of it is confidence inspiring and far from the reliable, bulletproof tool watch I want it to be. In fact it is the most temperamental of all my watches. But damn, if it isn’t rugged (looking, at least) and handsome at the same time so much so that i still love it. If I need another servicing again I may swap it out for a nh35 movement or even the new gmt version (which is my perfect watch: a gmt diver from seiko).


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Jubilee Bracelet (SPB14x 62MAS Reissue)


Uncle's notes: Do you love the 62MAS reissue but hate the bracelet? The new SPB14x Jubilee from your favorite Uncle will fix that. The Jubilee is a classic bracelet - it has that vintage feel, but comes with an upgraded milled clasp. The bracelet tapers nicely from 20mm to 16mm, making it light...




unclestraps.com





Looks like the US jubilee for this is available now. Anyone planning to pick one up?


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

Tone1298 said:


> Jubilee Bracelet (SPB14x 62MAS Reissue)
> 
> 
> Uncle's notes: Do you love the 62MAS reissue but hate the bracelet? The new SPB14x Jubilee from your favorite Uncle will fix that. The Jubilee is a classic bracelet - it has that vintage feel, but comes with an upgraded milled clasp. The bracelet tapers nicely from 20mm to 16mm, making it light...
> ...


I will probably end up grabbing one sooner or later to have both the oyster and jubilee options available.


----------



## iehrenwald (May 18, 2018)

Tone1298 said:


> Jubilee Bracelet (SPB14x 62MAS Reissue)
> 
> 
> Uncle's notes: Do you love the 62MAS reissue but hate the bracelet? The new SPB14x Jubilee from your favorite Uncle will fix that. The Jubilee is a classic bracelet - it has that vintage feel, but comes with an upgraded milled clasp. The bracelet tapers nicely from 20mm to 16mm, making it light...
> ...


Hmmm, Z199 vs Jubilee. I've tried the US Oyster on my SPB143 and was "meh" about it.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Actually, Strapcode has an offering as well in a jubilee

Seiko SPB143 63Mas 40.5mmSuper-J Louis Watch Bands | Strapcode


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

Is the US jubilee middle links brushed or polished? I would prefer brushed but I can’t really tell from the pics


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

pixel_pusher said:


> I will probably end up grabbing one sooner or later to have both the oyster and jubilee options available.


Interested to hear your thoughts if you do get one.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

monsters said:


> Is the US jubilee middle links brushed or polished? I would prefer brushed but I can’t really tell from the pics


Description says “brushed/polished”. likely brushed outer links and polished inner ones like on his other jubilee offerings.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

iehrenwald said:


> Hmmm, Z199 vs Jubilee. I've tried the US Oyster on my SPB143 and was "meh" about it.


Same for me with the oyster. Looks cool but not enough articulation to stay comfortable through the day and different wrist sizes.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Bosman said:


> Actually, Strapcode has an offering as well in a jubilee
> 
> Seiko SPB143 63Mas 40.5mmSuper-J Louis Watch Bands | Strapcode


I have the strapcode super jub ii with straight end links. It’s my favorite bracelet for this watch so far.

have avoided the spb specific one due to the male end links. tried them on the alpinist version and it made the case wear too big and feel heavy.


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## evilym (4 mo ago)

mosquitojoyride said:


> Yeah I try not to talk ish about the movement because it’s been talked to death but I had it serviced twice the accuracy was so bad. It got serviced to plus 5 a day then I dropped it from 2 feet and it was erratic again but luckily settled on plus 7. The one hour behind, not sure if the drop has anything to do with it as I wore it daily before letting it settle for two days. Regardless, none of it is confidence inspiring and far from the reliable, bulletproof tool watch I want it to be. In fact it is the most temperamental of all my watches. But damn, if it isn’t rugged (looking, at least) and handsome at the same time so much so that i still love it. If I need another servicing again I may swap it out for a nh35 movement or even the new gmt version (which is my perfect watch: a gmt diver from seiko).


Right. It's kinda sad, to have tool-watch designed for diver ISO standards, wich can't withstand drop from 2 feet...




iehrenwald said:


> Hmmm, Z199 vs Jubilee. I've tried the US Oyster on my SPB143 and was "meh" about it.


I chose Z199, because of clasp. It's smaller, less bulky and looks really nice.


And here is mine today. I always was skeptical about lether strap on diver watch. But i will give it a try.


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

Tone1298 said:


> I have the strapcode super jub ii with straight end links. It’s my favorite bracelet for this watch so far.
> 
> have avoided the spb specific one due to the male end links. tried them on the alpinist version and it made the case wear too big and feel heavy.


This is why I prefer Uncle Seiko bracelets over Strapcode, they have female end links and a much more aggressive taper so wear and look lighter.


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

monsters said:


> Is the US jubilee middle links brushed or polished? I would prefer brushed but I can’t really tell from the pics


I emailed and the inner links are polished:


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Shadowboxn7 (3 mo ago)

is it possible to put a smaller flatter crown on these? I find that the crown digs into the back of my hand when I’m in the push up position.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## iehrenwald (May 18, 2018)

evilym said:


> I chose Z199, because of clasp. It's smaller, less bulky and looks really nice.


Good call, the clasp does seal the deal for me when making that decision. Thanks!


----------



## Daniel68 (3 mo ago)

PFEN said:


> View attachment 16961568
> 
> 
> View attachment 16961569
> ...


Which model is that?


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

Daniel68 said:


> Which model is that?



SEIKO Proses diver’s 1965 Save the Ocean. Ref: SPB297J1


----------



## iehrenwald (May 18, 2018)

Kev161 said:


> View attachment 16960339


Who makes that NATO? I like the tweed(?) pattern.


----------



## Shadowboxn7 (3 mo ago)

silicone straps seem to get a lot of hate around here but I personally love it on this watch. I modified an old 22mm silicone strap by cutting off the edges with a razor. And it sits much better on the wrist for me and is able to wrap around a wetsuit. I love the plasticity of silicone straps. Turns this watch into a guy’s watch into a man’s watch.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

iehrenwald said:


> Who makes that NATO? I like the tweed(?) pattern.


cnswatchbands


----------



## evilym (4 mo ago)

iehrenwald said:


> Good call, the clasp does seal the deal for me when making that decision. Thanks!


Sure! It doesn't have diver's extension tho. And it works with some resistance. I mean it's sometimes hard to close or open clasp. Definitely not a bracelet for women with long nails


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Shadowboxn7 said:


> silicone straps seem to get a lot of hate around here but I personally love it on this watch. I modified an old 22mm silicone strap by cutting off the edges with a razor. And it sits much better on the wrist for me and is able to wrap around a wetsuit. I love the plasticity of silicone straps. Turns this watch into a guy’s watch into a man’s watch.
> View attachment 16963248
> 
> View attachment 16963247


I’ve got an FKM waffle and an Artem Sailcloth for mine. Will get a tropic too. A definite must for diving this watch (I’ve dived all my divers). Love the rubber strap on this watch.


----------



## Cohfindex (Jul 24, 2017)

Love my 239, and hope to add a 143 in the future.


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

Cohfindex said:


> View attachment 16963707
> 
> 
> Love my 239, and hope to add a 143 in the future.


I like your style.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

July 1, 2020 was when she first arrived. Today I say goodbye to her as she's moving to the west coast to a new owner. She served me well, three trips to the beach, at least one plane trip and lots of joy. A victim of downsizing, abused by a friend who violated her, saved by Seiko service for another long life.


----------



## psu555 (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## evilym (4 mo ago)




----------



## Lut91 (Jan 18, 2016)

psu555 said:


> View attachment 17000724


 Where did you get the watch case and bezel on the right side?


----------



## Jeff43 (Dec 2, 2015)

I am late to this series. I finally picked up an SPB143, and I'm liking it more than I thought I would. Don't know why I waited so long.


----------



## awdsomeryan (2 mo ago)

I have been watching this thread for a while. Finally created an account. I really enjoy my SPB143.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

awdsomeryan said:


> I have been watching this thread for a while. Finally created an account. I really enjoy my SPB143.
> View attachment 17007064


Welcome aboard

Great pic!


----------



## awdsomeryan (2 mo ago)

A few days ago, the bezel on my SPB143 went from 120-clicks to more like 60-clicks. I tried running it under some water to see if that would help, but it did not. Now I believe the click spring and/or bezel gasket inside are broken. It's still doing the 60-clicks, but now for about an "hour" range of the spin there's no clicking at all.

Does anyone have recommendations as to where to get parts for this watch, or what the part numbers may be? Also, on this one, what's the best way to remove the bezel?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm two for two with the Seiko service center in NJ. Give them a call. If your watch is under warranty, the replacement part should be free.


----------



## awdsomeryan (2 mo ago)

I’ll try contacting them. It’s actually an SBDC101, so it came with the Japan-only warranty. The service center should at least be able to get it fixed for me.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## iehrenwald (May 18, 2018)

I've never heard anything great about any watch service center in NJ, regardless of brand.

I suggest giving Time Zone in Costa Mesa CA a call. They've treated me (and many others) right, with fair pricing and honesty every time I send something to them.

Time Zone in Costa Mesa, CA - Another Happy Customer etc


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

awdsomeryan said:


> I’ll try contacting them. It’s actually an SBDC101, so it came with the Japan-only warranty. The service center should at least be able to get it fixed for me.


Mine was bought from Gnomon. Mine was "damaged" by a friend after the warranty ran out, so I had to pay to have it repaired. But the result was satisfactory. My other repair was for a 50 year old Seiko diver, the experience was also excellent.


----------



## awdsomeryan (2 mo ago)

Mine was also purchased from Gnomon. I'll inquire at both the service center and Time Zone. Ideally, I'll find someone knowledgable in the Minneapolis, MN area (which is the closest major city to me). Thanks!


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm SUPER late on coming around to the 62mas series in general. Basically impossible for me to decide on which version as I like several of them. Went with the latest:


----------



## JonathanTaylor (Dec 21, 2021)

Love mine, def can’t wait for the US z199 to show up though


----------



## awdsomeryan (2 mo ago)

Hiking at Glacier NP.


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Fergfour said:


> View attachment 17033115


Very nice!

What strap is that? Looks sharp

WatchSteward maybe?


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Very nice!
> 
> What strap is that? Looks sharp
> 
> WatchSteward maybe?


Watch Steward yep. 
Looking to try an Uncle Seiko bracelet on this but they’re sold out at the moment.


----------



## evilym (4 mo ago)

Guys. 
Anyone paired spb143 with blue rubber (waffle for example)?


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

evilym said:


> Guys.
> Anyone paired spb143 with blue rubber (waffle for example)?


Not personally, but I did see a photo of one on a blue tropic? strap. It looked cool. Another guy had his 149 on a blue rubber strap as well.


----------



## evilym (4 mo ago)

Subzero46 said:


> Not personally, but I did see a photo of one on a blue tropic? strap. It looked cool. Another guy had his 149 on a blue rubber strap as well.


👍
Thinking about Uncle Seiko blue waffle strap. 
Black should be better but i have tropic rubber in black already...

This photo inspired me abit.


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Aquatap (Apr 20, 2012)

evilym said:


> Guys.
> Anyone paired spb143 with blue rubber (waffle for example)?


Yep, on the tropic, i think it matches quite good


----------



## Aquatap (Apr 20, 2012)

Posting those pics, i realize how freaking cool is this







watch, i usually ware it on nato but, as said many times around, it is a strap monster !


----------



## colonelpurple (Oct 29, 2014)

Is this the most perfect divers style watch ? The jury is out ....


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

colonelpurple said:


> View attachment 17036083
> 
> Is this the most perfect divers style watch ? The jury is out ....


They are very pretty. I think they need to re-release an SLA version of the 62MAS for it to be a contender though. SLA017 with a better bracelet/clasp etc.


----------



## colonelpurple (Oct 29, 2014)

coconutpolygon said:


> They are very pretty. I think they need to re-release an SLA version of the 62MAS for it to be a contender though. SLA017 with a better bracelet/clasp etc.


I am not an expert on this, but I think the main difference is that the SLA uses an 8L35, at a £2000 or so premium, and has a thinner bezel, right ?
The higher end 8L35 movement Seikos are wonderfully desirable. I was look at the willard with a 8L35 last week, although, for £2700, somewhat disappointed that it still had push pin bracelet links!! 
I think though, there is an argument for the same perfectly dimensioned case with the 6R35, just to keep it somewhat affordable. Having a ladder on quality vs cost for each design, like Seiko has done with the Turtle, offers great choice


----------



## evilym (4 mo ago)

Aquatap said:


> Yep, on the tropic, i think it matches quite good
> View attachment 17035975


Thank You very much sir! 👍
Will probably order blue waffle.



colonelpurple said:


> Is this the most perfect divers style watch ? The jury is out ....


Not sure if perfect, but it's pretty close 🙂


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

The SPB14x is really a strap monster. It works with just about any strap you throw at it. Today I am pairing it with a shark mesh with milled clasp and it works wonderfully well for me.


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

colonelpurple said:


> I am not an expert on this, but I think the main difference is that the SLA uses an 8L35, at a £2000 or so premium, and has a thinner bezel, right ?
> The higher end 8L35 movement Seikos are wonderfully desirable. I was look at the willard with a 8L35 last week, although, for £2700, somewhat disappointed that it still had push pin bracelet links!!
> I think though, there is an argument for the same perfectly dimensioned case with the 6R35, just to keep it somewhat affordable. Having a ladder on quality vs cost for each design, like Seiko has done with the Turtle, offers great choice


Yeah the whole thing is different, dial bezel case etc. bracelet is kinda similar though. I actually prefer pins and collars because they're more secure. and crucially the movement is much better. I do think it's good that they offer the different price points, but diluting their designs with varying quality isn't a good strategy for the long run especially since seiko seem obsessed with moving up market.

However unrealistic this may be - I really think a tied down collection of very well made Seiko divers (one for each of their iconic case designs - including the SKX) and undercutting the black bay 58/pelagos 39 etc would be amazing. I'd buy a couple of them 😅. an SLA 62MAS and SKX... one can dream 😂


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## JonathanTaylor (Dec 21, 2021)

finally got it on the US Z199


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

SEIKO diver’s 1965 Save the Ocean. Ref: SPB297J1


----------



## evilym (4 mo ago)




----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

my love hate relationship with this watch continues 😂


----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)

coconutpolygon said:


> my love hate relationship with this watch continues 😂
> View attachment 17045786


Looks good. Doesn’t it keep time?


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

Disco240 said:


> Looks good. Doesn’t it keep time?


It’s gaining 30s a day roughly. And since seiko had it they mashed up the crown. I’ve got some posts in this thread about it. (This is an SPB143 I just swapped the dial and seconds hand to the SPB149).


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

coconutpolygon said:


> my love hate relationship with this watch continues 😂
> View attachment 17045786


Me2. But 4me, its lots of love & little hate 😅


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## evilym (4 mo ago)

coconutpolygon said:


> my love hate relationship with this watch continues 😂
> View attachment 17045786





KoolKat said:


> Me2. But 4me, its lots of love & little hate 😅
> 
> View attachment 17046966


Only love here 🥰


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## VoyTirando (Jan 26, 2019)

evilym said:


> Only love here 🥰
> View attachment 17049722


Love that watch, love my old 147, and my new 145. But.... what strap is that? That looks great!


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## evilym (4 mo ago)

VoyTirando said:


> Love that watch, love my old 147, and my new 145. But.... what strap is that? That looks great!


Cheapest Nato Straps - Ribbed.
They are on sale right now 😉









Ribbed straps


We have the world's largest collection of nylon straps and watch bands at unbeatable prices. Fast worldwide shipping, free shipping on orders over $25!




cnswatchbands.com


----------



## LettheLordbewithyou (Oct 1, 2020)

PFEN said:


> View attachment 17047948


Wow this is a beauty!!!


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

LettheLordbewithyou said:


> Wow this is a beauty!!!


merci


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## VoyTirando (Jan 26, 2019)

evilym said:


> Cheapest Nato Straps - Ribbed.
> They are on sale right now 😉
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for this! I just ordered your yellow strap and a beige one, too, for my Omega 2254. Merry merry…..


----------



## awdsomeryan (2 mo ago)

iehrenwald said:


> I've never heard anything great about any watch service center in NJ, regardless of brand.
> 
> I suggest giving Time Zone in Costa Mesa CA a call. They've treated me (and many others) right, with fair pricing and honesty every time I send something to them.
> 
> Time Zone in Costa Mesa, CA - Another Happy Customer etc


I ended up shipping it to Time Zone in Costa Mesa. They received it this past Saturday morning, gave me a call, and it’s already at the post office coming my way as of today. Thank you for this suggestion!


----------



## VoyTirando (Jan 26, 2019)

Another happy WIS finds Frank! Hooray. He’s worked on a bunch of mine now, and sold me a NOS SKX diver I bought as a gift for someone. It’s always a pleasure dealing with them; I almost want one of my watches to break down so I have a reason to call Frank. Woot!


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

SEIKO diver’s 1965 Save the Ocean. Ref: SPB297J1


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Abhishek.b27 (May 20, 2019)

Here's my entry for the SPB143:


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

So I got an spb147 love the watch but bezel had a small bit of paint missing so returned ot and got replacement. Now on examination I notice the lume paint is not amazing. Am i being too ocd? Anyone elses lume pip surrounding pain similar?




























Now last pic it dont look too bad, and thats generally how it looks like when wearing it. Due to the missing paint on top of pip in person almost looks like pip not central but abit higher up cant really tell paint is missing... but i made the mistake of taking a pic and zooming in and now its hard to unsee. So keep it, return it and give up on this model or try and see if third time luckier.


----------



## Nitsab (Jan 27, 2021)

jasd said:


> So I got an spb147 love the watch but bezel had a small bit of paint missing so returned ot and got replacement. Now on examination I notice the lume paint is not amazing. Am i being too ocd? Anyone elses lume pip surrounding pain similar?
> 
> View attachment 17072607
> 
> ...


I would keep it. Don’t think I would notice that in day to day unless looking for it. Besides it will be irrelevant after the first scratch.


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

jasd said:


> So I got an spb147 love the watch but bezel had a small bit of paint missing so returned ot and got replacement. Now on examination I notice the lume paint is not amazing. Am i being too ocd? Anyone elses lume pip surrounding pain similar?
> 
> View attachment 17072607
> 
> ...


My advice would be to give up on it. Doesn't matter if anyone here thinks its normal or not, If it bothers you enough now that you have to take photos and post about it, it'll always be in the back of your mind. Not worth it


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

coconutpolygon said:


> My advice would be to give up on it. Doesn't matter if anyone here thinks its normal or not, If it bothers you enough now that you have to take photos and post about it, it'll always be in the back of your mind. Not worth it


I‘ll agree with the above.

I‘ve zoomed in on your photos and don’t really see an obvious defect. Are you talking about a lack of gold paint within the walls of the countersunk pip in the bezel triangle? I wasn’t sure if that was missing paint or just a shadow. 

In any regard, if you noticed something you don’t like and are within your vendor’s return period, then take advantage and return it. With so much shopping being done online today, vendors expect a certain number of returns. Your experience is also why I recommend to folks that they thorough read return policies and make sure they don’t do anything (remove stickers, size bracelets, etc.) before being confident the watch is a keeper.

It sounds like this would be the second Seiko you would be returning for a noticed defect. Postage is probably starting to add up a bit. Maybe you should purchase your next watch from a shop you can visit in person to thoroughly inspect the watch prior to making the purchase?


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Actually, rereading your post you say “while wearing it”. 

If you are going to attempt to return a watch you have worn, you should expect (at a minimum) a restocking fee.


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

So I got an spb147 love the watch but bezel had a small bit of paint missing so returned ot and got replacement. Now on examination I notice the lume paint is not amazing. Am i being too ocd? Anyone elses lume pip surrounding pain similar?

View attachment 17072607


View attachment 17072610


View attachment 17072612


Now last pic it dont look too bad, and thats generally how it looks like when wearing it. Due to the missing paint on top of pip in person almost looks like pip not central but abit higher up cant really tell paint is missing but i made the mistake of taking a pic and zooming in and now its hard to unsee.


Ryeguy said:


> I‘ll agree with the above.
> 
> I‘ve zoomed in on your photos and don’t really see an obvious defect. Are you talking about a lack of gold paint within the walls of the countersunk pip in the bezel triangle? I wasn’t sure if that was missing paint or just a shadow.
> 
> ...


So basically the black surrounding the pip on the top half of bezel is not a shadow it missing paint.
If i put watch on wrist from that distance u dont really notice it more feels like the pip is very close to top of bezel triangle

I basically expect it to be more like this


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

Ryeguy said:


> Actually, rereading your post you say “while wearing it”.
> 
> If you are going to attempt to return a watch you have worn, you should expect (at a minimum) a restocking fee.


I mean when putting on wrist and check from abit of distance, other than try on once its new


----------



## afya (Jun 10, 2014)

Which bracelet would fit best for small wrist after removing all possible links?
I have 5.5-6in wrist. A little loose is fine, I'm already used to wearing watches loose.
US site says 120mm min
Strapcode site says 110mm min
I can't fine info about OEM bracelet.



pixel_pusher said:


> View attachment 16589620
> 
> 
> For anyone that wanted to see all the current 62/63MAS bracelets side by side. The Uncle Seiko Oyster is much lighter and thinner than the Seiko OEM and Strapcode versions because of that tapper from 20mm to 16mm instead of 18mm. The clasp as mentioned by another member is better than the pressure clasp of the US z199 but could use more than three micro adjust slots. The female end-links and fitment beat the OEM Seiko and Strapcode versions so I would recommend this bracelet if you are in the market above the others.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

I can't see a fault but of course that doesn't mean there _isn't_ one. Can you zoom in further? Maybe at 20x then try some post-processing to remove any effect of parallax, lens blemish etc and I'm sure if we look hard enough we'll find a problem. Also pictures get compressed here. To really go looking for an issue, we need the original really hi-res photos that we can analyse and scan using measuring and enhancement apps. Best to link to a site which hosts really hi-res caps.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Got the Uncle Z199 yesterday. Here's how it looks compared to the stock bracelet.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

afya said:


> Which bracelet would fit best for small wrist after removing all possible links?
> I have 5.5-6in wrist. A little loose is fine, I'm already used to wearing watches loose.
> US site says 120mm min
> Strapcode site says 110mm min
> I can't fine info about OEM bracelet.


I have similar wrist size. The bracelet that came with my SPB143 works for me perfectly (with all the removable links removed at 6 o'clock). The only change I made was replaced the clasp with one without the diver extension.


----------



## aparezco (Dec 5, 2017)

Fergfour said:


> Got the Uncle Z199 yesterday. Here's how it looks compared to the stock bracelet.


Is the Uncle Z199 lighter than the original bracelet?
How much does your watch weigh now with the uncle if you don't mind me asking.

I'm wanting a lighter bracelet for my watch and I'm wondering if the Uncle Z199 is the answer!


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

aparezco said:


> Is the Uncle Z199 lighter than the original bracelet?
> How much does your watch weigh now with the uncle if you don't mind me asking.
> 
> I'm wanting a lighter bracelet for my watch and I'm wondering if the Uncle Z199 is the answer!


It is lighter. The difference in the total watch weight sized for my 7.25 inch wrist, is 25 grams.


----------



## aparezco (Dec 5, 2017)

Fergfour said:


> It is lighter. The difference in the total watch weight sized for my 7.25 inch wrist, is 25 grams.


That's awesome, big difference!


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Is the marinemaster 300 clasp the only one I could change this out to? I have no need for a divers extension and it makes the bracelet bulky on the bottom


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

jam3s121 said:


> Is the marinemaster 300 clasp the only one I could change this out to? I have no need for a divers extension and it makes the bracelet bulky on the bottom


I don't know if it's the *only* clasp, but the marine master 300 clasp works seamlessly (besides the color) with the stock bracelet and the strapcode version.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

jam3s121 said:


> Is the marinemaster 300 clasp the only one I could change this out to? I have no need for a divers extension and it makes the bracelet bulky on the bottom


You could probably throw a random strap code clasp on there but the nice thing about the mm300 clasp is that the branding will match and u have that ratchet extension if you feel like you want to use it in some point in the future. 

I’m thinking you’ll likely get over the bulk, I’ve worn mine everyday for the last year


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

jam3s121 said:


> Is the marinemaster 300 clasp the only one I could change this out to? I have no need for a divers extension and it makes the bracelet bulky on the bottom


The stock bracelet of the SPB143 endlinks accept any generic clasps. I just used a strapcode clasp. There is a slight color mismatch due to the diashield coating of the bracelet but its hardly noticable to me after a while, especially when looking at it from a distance.


----------



## afya (Jun 10, 2014)

KoolKat said:


> I have similar wrist size. The bracelet that came with my SPB143 works for me perfectly (with all the removable links removed at 6 o'clock). The only change I made was replaced the clasp with one without the diver extension.
> 
> View attachment 17078627


Thank you! Glad to hear it fitting similar sized wrist.


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm currently in the market for a black sailcloth strap for my SPB143. It looks like Ritchie ($19.99) at the bottom and Artem ($85.00 ) at top (and sold out).
Looking for any recommendations with "best bang for buck" always being the optimal choice in between those two.


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

pixel_pusher said:


> I'm currently in the market for a black sailcloth strap for my SPB143. It looks like Ritchie ($19.99) at the bottom and Artem ($85.00 ) at top (and sold out).
> Looking for any recommendations with "best bang for buck" always being the optimal choice in between those two.


I’ve got 2 x Artem straps. One for my turtle and one for my 143. Love them but they’re expensive. Mine are both very good quality and comfortable. Not tried the Ritchie.


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

pixel_pusher said:


> I'm currently in the market for a black sailcloth strap for my SPB143. It looks like Ritchie ($19.99) at the bottom and Artem ($85.00 ) at top (and sold out).
> Looking for any recommendations with "best bang for buck" always being the optimal choice in between those two.


Check WatchGecko. I have a padded sailcoth from them (maybe Zuludiver?) that I'm happy enough with that's somewhere around $40. That also have unpadded, if you'd prefer a little flatter.


----------



## cgrad (Oct 27, 2021)

pixel_pusher said:


> I'm currently in the market for a black sailcloth strap for my SPB143. It looks like Ritchie ($19.99) at the bottom and Artem ($85.00 ) at top (and sold out).
> Looking for any recommendations with "best bang for buck" always being the optimal choice in between those two.


There is recent post (with some follow-ups) in the Best of Ali-Express STRAPS (bracelets) thread comparing an Ali sailcloth to the Artem, coincidentaly also showing it on the SPB143.


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

cgrad said:


> There is recent post (with some follow-ups) in the Best of Ali-Express STRAPS (bracelets) thread comparing an Ali sailcloth to the Artem, coincidentaly also showing it on the SPB143.


Thanks! That was a very informative post and well worth a try for $9.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

pixel_pusher said:


> Thanks! That was a very informative post and well worth a try for $9.


Hey that was me. Great straps. The stitching matches my SPB143 dial better than the black/grey Artem. 

It is a little tricky finding a spring bar though. I ended up digging around and finding some thin spring bars with fat tips. Can’t remember where I got them but they aren’t that uncommon.

My SPB143 basically lives on this strap now, and I ordered like 8 more backups.
















(The SPB187 is a mod w/ OEM dial)


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

sopapillas said:


> Hey that was me. Great straps. The stitching matches my SPB143 dial better than the black/grey Artem.
> 
> It is a little tricky finding a spring bar though. I ended up digging around and finding some thin spring bars with fat tips. Can’t remember where I got them but they aren’t that uncommon.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up about the spring bars and again for the review. I have a gaggle of 20mm spring bars from various vendors in both fat body, fat tip, and every other combination so should be fine. Which deployant buckle did you install on the sailcloth strap?


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

pixel_pusher said:


> Thanks for the heads up about the spring bars and again for the review. I have a gaggle of 20mm spring bars from various vendors in both fat body, fat tip, and every other combination so should be fine. Which deployant buckle did you install on the sailcloth strap?


Ha - another AliX find. 18mm Style A in the listing below. These are almost identical to the Artem Blancpain deployants (which only come in 20mm). Believe they’re actually copies of a Patek buckle, who I believe source their deployants from the same manufacturer as Blancpain, Chopard, and others.

I have a bit of a thing for deployants and these are easily the best I’ve come across at just about any price range. The pin is screw down.



https://a.aliexpress.com/_mKaREXo



Careful with the 16mm though, those are a lot less consistent so it’s a bit of a lottery.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

sopapillas said:


> Ha - another AliX find. 18mm Style A in the listing below. These are almost identical to the Artem Blancpain deployants (which only come in 20mm). Believe they’re actually copies of a Patek buckle, who I believe source their deployants from the same manufacturer as Blancpain, Chopard, and others.
> 
> I have a bit of a thing for deployants and these are easily the best I’ve come across at just about any price range. The pin is screw down.
> 
> ...


Thank you again! When my SPB143 gets back from being serviced and regulated it will match your setup.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Fergfour said:


> View attachment 17095362


Those are stunning. They did a great job on the dial. Some pressed & textured dials from Seiko are too obviously pressed, but these are fine enough that they almost look organic.


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## evilym (4 mo ago)

jasd said:


> So I got an spb147 love the watch but bezel had a small bit of paint missing so returned ot and got replacement. Now on examination I notice the lume paint is not amazing. Am i being too ocd? Anyone elses lume pip surrounding pain similar?
> 
> View attachment 17072607
> 
> ...


Just for the info - lume pimp in my SPB143 is painted similiar to this. I just accepted this...



KoolKat said:


> I have similar wrist size. The bracelet that came with my SPB143 works for me perfectly (with all the removable links removed at 6 o'clock). The only change I made was replaced the clasp with one without the diver extension.
> 
> View attachment 17078627


The diver's extension is poorly made and with smaller wrist (17cm here) it not sit well. 



aparezco said:


> Is the Uncle Z199 lighter than the original bracelet?
> How much does your watch weigh now with the uncle if you don't mind me asking.
> 
> I'm wanting a lighter bracelet for my watch and I'm wondering if the Uncle Z199 is the answer!


Z199 also _feels_ and _looks_ lighter 😉



pixel_pusher said:


> I'm currently in the market for a black sailcloth strap for my SPB143. It looks like Ritchie ($19.99) at the bottom and Artem ($85.00 ) at top (and sold out).
> Looking for any recommendations with "best bang for buck" always being the optimal choice in between those two.





schumway said:


> Check WatchGecko. I have a padded sailcoth from them (maybe Zuludiver?) that I'm happy enough with that's somewhere around $40. That also have unpadded, if you'd prefer a little flatter.


I tried Zuludiver's sailcloth and was very dissapointed.
It was kinda harsh and stiff. 
Sold it the very same day. 

-------
And my newest rubber strap from Uncle Seiko. 
Black Waffle. The rubber is as good (soft and flexible) as Zuludiver's Tropic so im happy! 🥰


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

evilym said:


> Just for the info - lume pimp in my SPB143 is painted similiar to this. I just accepted this...
> 
> 
> The diver's extension is poorly made and with smaller wrist (17cm here) it not sit well.
> ...


I actually also picked up the padded ZuluDiver sailcloth a while back. It’s a really interesting strap. Definitely took some R&D as it is very different from any other sailcloth I’ve come across. It took on a nice curve after a bit of wear but it didn’t really soften up like leather. Granted I didn’t wear it a ton either.
















The liner is the same textured rubber as the top layer. Never really bothered me but it also isn’t exactly smooth to the touch. Rugged is probably the right adjective.
















It’s a well built strap but I honestly prefer the $9 AliX strap. 









Edit: Worth noting that I definitely wouldn’t trust the AliX waterproof claim till someone tests it. I’ll probably test (sacrifice) one when I get a few more in. I do trust Artem 100%, and the Zuludiver is rubber so it’ll be fine.


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## evilym (4 mo ago)

sopapillas said:


> I actually also picked up the padded ZuluDiver sailcloth a while back. It’s a really interesting strap. Definitely took some R&D as it is very different from any other sailcloth I’ve come across. It took on a nice curve after a bit of wear but it didn’t really soften up like leather. Granted I didn’t wear it a ton either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great (amazing even!), but it didn't sit well on my 6,7 inch wrist.
Maybe after some time it would be better - dunno.

But im definitely gonna try some other sailcloth.


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

evilym said:


> Looks great (amazing even!), but it didn't sit well on my 6,7 inch wrist.
> Maybe after some time it would be better - dunno.
> 
> But im definitely gonna try some other sailcloth.


Hi what didn't sut well the spb143 or the zuluduver sailcloth ?


----------



## evilym (4 mo ago)

Mustang1972 said:


> Hi what didn't sut well the spb143 or the zuluduver sailcloth ?


Sailcloth from Zuludiver.


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

Man I’m really enjoying my SPB253J1. I was on the fence about buying one of these Black Series divers when they were released earlier in the year.

Initially it was the Willard version I was after but after spending some time pondering my choices I decided to go for the 62MAS, mostly because the angular case design and the fact that this one negates the red stoplight on the second hand - a detail I felt messed with the bold orange and black colour scheme.

There’s some pretty cool little touches on this watch. The white tip on the matte black second hand, the matted out brushed bezel and the 3 different lume compounds to name a few.

I had one of the very first SPB143’s. This feels better built, better bezel and crown action, overall it just fees more solid. Perhaps they’ve refined their manufacturing processes since the initial release or maybe it’s just a QC lottery. The movement is running at 0 spd (on timeographer) so I’ve definitely lucked out in that area. Bezel is a hair off at the 12 o’clock mark but you can’t have it all I guess.

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

Nayche said:


> Man I’m really enjoying my SPB253J1. I was on the fence about buying one of these Black Series divers when they were released earlier in the year.
> 
> Initially it was the Willard version I was after but after spending some time pondering my choices I decided to go for the 62MAS, mostly because the angular case design and the fact that this one negates the red stoplight on the second hand - a detail I felt messed with the bold orange and black colour scheme.
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Just figured I’d add that I‘ve worn mine daily for the month of December (on the wrist all day, on the dresser crown up at night) and over the past 23 days it’s gained less than 2 minutes. That is an average of +5 SPD.

While I’d never expect COSC levels of accuracy from this “mid tier” movement, I’m really pleased with the performance I’m seeing so far.


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Ryeguy said:


> View attachment 17111482
> 
> 
> Just figured I’d add that I‘ve worn mine daily for the month of December (on the wrist all day, on the dresser crown up at night) and over the past 23 days it’s gained less than 2 minutes. That is an average of +5 SPD.
> ...


My 143 runs +7-10 per day on average. Not the greatest, but it’s not like I’m coordinating rocket launches or timing lab work.

Love that blue dial! I’ll definitely be adding one of these to the collection in the future.


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

worn mine daily for the month of December. on the wrist all day &: -3 SPD


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## evilym (4 mo ago)

Nayche said:


> Man I’m really enjoying my SPB253J1. I was on the fence about buying one of these Black Series divers when they were released earlier in the year.
> 
> Initially it was the Willard version I was after but after spending some time pondering my choices I decided to go for the 62MAS, mostly because the angular case design and the fact that this one negates the red stoplight on the second hand - a detail I felt messed with the bold orange and black colour scheme.
> 
> ...


Looks great! I always was into full black divers.



Ryeguy said:


> View attachment 17111482
> 
> 
> Just figured I’d add that I‘ve worn mine daily for the month of December (on the wrist all day, on the dresser crown up at night) and over the past 23 days it’s gained less than 2 minutes. That is an average of +5 SPD.
> ...


Around + 10-15 here. 
Im pleased with everyting that is less than +25


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Aquatap (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy holidays Seiko fans!


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

After having a bad experience with a Seiko SPB143 more fool me I am thinking of trying another and giving it another.
I am also considering the slim turtle spb317 black dial instead but can't make my mind up and they have the same movement.
I am not a braclet person as can never get good fit, so would more than likely wear the watch on rubber so braclet irrelevant really.
What are people's thoughts on these 2 watches if owned both please ?


----------



## mosquitojoyride (Apr 5, 2019)

Will there ever be mods for this line? Would like the new nh gmt movement, a discreet gmt hand, and 24 hour chapter ring to make this a diver gmt and it’s just about my perfect watch.


----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)

Mustang1972 said:


> After having a bad experience with a Seiko SPB143 more fool me I am thinking of trying another and giving it another.
> I am also considering the slim turtle spb317 black dial instead but can't make my mind up and they have the same movement.
> I am not a braclet person as can never get good fit, so would more than likely wear the watch on rubber so braclet irrelevant really.
> What are people's thoughts on these 2 watches if owned both please ?


That’s a tough call. I own a Willard (237) and a 62mas (297) and like them both and believe they are different enough to justify having both. If I had to only pick one, the Willard’s unique case shape (close to a SPB317) would probably win. If you can’t get a good fit with the stock bracelet, try changing the clasp. I use a Strapcode that is smaller and 
more comfortable than the Seiko clasp with that stupid divers extension. Here’s a good comparison review. Good luck 👍🏻.









Seiko SPB317 Review - Watch Clicker


Curious about the Seiko SPB317 and want to know more? Check out our review with photos, specs, and more




watchclicker.com


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Still one of the best all rounders in the collection.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

JohnM67 said:


> Still one of the best all rounders in the collection.
> 
> View attachment 17120589


Agree.


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

Chatoboy said:


> That’s a tough call. I own a Willard (237) and a 62mas (297) and like them both and believe they are different enough to justify having both. If I had to only pick one, the Willard’s unique case shape (close to a SPB317) would probably win. If you can’t get a good fit with the stock bracelet, try changing the clasp. I use a Strapcode that is smaller and
> more comfortable than the Seiko clasp with that stupid divers extension. Here’s a good comparison review. Good luck 👍🏻.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply 👍The 317 looks great on that review. I think the Willard would be too big so would be the 317 vs 143. The 143 looks more universal and more premium and the 317 looks more Seikoish and toolish. The 317 looks like it will fit better as well. I would have had both but with my experience with Seiko quality I want to tread carefully before jumping in with both 😅


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

The 317 is a lovely watch. I nearly pulled the trigger if only the date window is bigger and more legible, like the 143. This was a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

KoolKat said:


> The 317 is a lovely watch. I nearly pulled the trigger if only the date window is bigger and more legible, like the 143. This was a deal breaker for me.


So do you have a 143 ?


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Mustang1972 said:


> So do you have a 143 ?


Yes. 

143 is the most worn watch in my entire collection for the past 3 years (next is the 147). Photo illustration only, I don't wear both at the same time on daily basis 🤪.


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

KoolKat said:


> Yes.
> 
> 143 is the most worn watch in my entire collection for the past 3 years (next is the 147). Photo illustration only, I don't wear both at the same time on daily basis 🤪.
> 
> View attachment 17122619


Both look amazing ! Perfect fit for your wrist as well 👌 I love that 147 its beautiful but don't think I would wear it as much as the 143.
Just wear one on each wrist 😅


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

Ready for New Year.


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

Not sure if its just me but I had 2 spb147 gen 1 dial models which were returned due to qc issues and then they exchanged for a mk2 dial with lume pip at 3 and the brown dial seems more sunbursty than the gen 1 dial which under some lights seems flat brown...anyone compared the 2 or also notice this?


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

sopapillas said:


> Hey that was me. Great straps. The stitching matches my SPB143 dial better than the black/grey Artem.
> 
> It is a little tricky finding a spring bar though. I ended up digging around and finding some thin spring bars with fat tips. Can’t remember where I got them but they aren’t that uncommon.
> 
> ...


So Aliexpress cancelled my order for the sailcloth strap and refunded the money. What would be your second favorite sailcloth strap that will work with the 16mm deployant clasp?


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## evilym (4 mo ago)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Loving this watch on sailcloth…


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

These watches always look great in pics. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## schaumi (Jan 16, 2015)

Anyone with a 147 playing up the brown/gold with their strap choices? Does it look good on brown leather? Stainless buckles or gold buckles? I really like the 147 as a "dressy end of sporty" looking watch with the gold, and that screams leather to me over rubber.


----------



## schaumi (Jan 16, 2015)

schaumi said:


> Anyone with a 147 playing up the brown/gold with their strap choices? Does it look good on brown leather? Stainless buckles or gold buckles? I really like the 147 as a "dressy end of sporty" looking watch with the gold, and that screams leather to me over rubber.


Replying to myself with this nice one brought to me by a Google search. I like this!


jah said:


> SPB147 on Hodinkee leather, I'll use the OEM rubber for hiking/camping.
> 
> View attachment 15660940


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

schaumi said:


> Anyone with a 147 playing up the brown/gold with their strap choices? Does it look good on brown leather? Stainless buckles or gold buckles? I really like the 147 as a "dressy end of sporty" looking watch with the gold, and that screams leather to me over rubber.












I no longer have the 147, but I put it on a distressed brown strap a few times.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

schaumi said:


> Anyone with a 147 playing up the brown/gold with their strap choices? Does it look good on brown leather? Stainless buckles or gold buckles? I really like the 147 as a "dressy end of sporty" looking watch with the gold, and that screams leather to me over rubber.


The 147 definitely has versatility to be more dressy when needed with the gilt indices. They really pop when the light hits them. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi after loads of issues with a 143 I have got another 😬 this one bezel and hands are all spot on. Accuaracy about 13 to 15 plus a day so thats fine.
Now this thing is a strap monster "visually" seems to go with anything and its very photogenic in pictures with different straps, it is a great looking watch.
In real life use (not instagram) I find the watch not very well balanced it seems too thick for the width, and therefore top heavey. The watch has nice slopping down lugs but this benefit it taken away by the thickish caseback.
I tried it on rubber waffle and sailcloth etc it looks great, but when wearing needs to be fairly tight then gets a bit sweaty and uncomfortable. If slacken it then moves around the wrist because quite heavy. Tried it on double nato but it looks so thick off the wrist.
The only strap I have that it works well with is a perlon strap. This seems to make the watch melt into the wrist and not add much thickness, it also really suits it. If this watch had 0.5mm off the bezel, watch head and back saving a total of 1.5mm is would be perfection size wise.
Does anyone have any other comfortable strap ideas I was thinking of marine eleastic straps or them adjustable single pass natos I have not tried either though.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------

